# Sticking Together Until We Are In Diapers Ourselves!



## Wishing1010

Hello ladies!!! This is a continuation thread from our TTC Journey thread titled "Sticking Together Until We All Get Our BFP's!". :) Please feel free to post and join!

A Happy & Healthy 9 months to you all!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

DUE DATES!

Mdscpa (aka Daphne): June 18
WunnaBubba2 (aka Pamela): June 27
Wishing1010 (aka Kenna): July 13
Jrepp (aka Jess): July 28
MamaBunny2 (aka Jyllian): Sept 2
CutieQ (aka Dani): September 3
A1983 (aka): September 9
Melewen (aka Cheryl): September 22
Kirsty3051 (aka Kirsty): October 25
Startd (aka Fi): October 15
Twinsie (aka Jamie): October 30 
Laurac1988 (aka Laura): Dec 25
Aidensmommy1(aka Mary): January 27
Ehjmorris (aka Natasha): 

GENDER GUESSES/REVEALS!

Mdscpa: Team :blue: Adam born June 12!
Wunnabubba2: Team :blue: Matthew born July 6!
Wishing1010: Team :pink: Shelby born July 9!
JRepp: Team :blue: Luke born on
MamaBunny2: Team :blue: Cameron born Aug. 27!
CutieQ: Team :blue: Vincent born Sept. 2! 
Melewen: Team :blue:
Twinsie: Team :pink:
Kirsty3051: Team :blue:
Startd: Team :blue:
Laurac1988: Team :pink:
Aidensmommy1: Team :pink:
Ehjmorris: Team :yellow:


----------



## mdscpa

Im here.... :happydance:


----------



## ab75

I'm here xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the new thread Kenna :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!! Welcome all!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Heyyyy!!!!! I'm with you preggo ladies now hehehehe :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo:

Happy to have you!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MarieMo7

Happy to see this! I was one of the originals on the sticking together thread (when it was Easter Eggs? LOL!)...and next month I'll be having my little one! Glad to see the awesome support of that thread extending to pregnancy as well :) Congrats to all you ladies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with your final stretch Mariemo!


----------



## Wishing1010

MarieMo7 said:


> Happy to see this! I was one of the originals on the sticking together thread (when it was Easter Eggs? LOL!)...and next month I'll be having my little one! Glad to see the awesome support of that thread extending to pregnancy as well :) Congrats to all you ladies!

:hugs: I remember when I tweaked your BFP test for you!!! It was such an exciting time!!!! You must post pics of your LO when you are recovering!!! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna, will you continue your pregnancy journal on you ttcal journal or start a new one??


----------



## Wishing1010

I probably will start a pregnancy journal down the road :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cannot wait!! I'll be there following!!

AFM: It is now safe to assume that frequent urination has kicked in. As soon as I'm comfy on the couch I have to pee. Then I come back and get comfy only to get up and pee :rofl:


----------



## MarieMo7

Wishing1010 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Happy to see this! I was one of the originals on the sticking together thread (when it was Easter Eggs? LOL!)...and next month I'll be having my little one! Glad to see the awesome support of that thread extending to pregnancy as well :) Congrats to all you ladies!
> 
> :hugs: I remember when I tweaked your BFP test for you!!! It was such an exciting time!!!! You must post pics of your LO when you are recovering!!! :)Click to expand...

LOL I remember...you were the resident tweaker :haha::haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cannot wait!! I'll be there following!!
> 
> AFM: It is now safe to assume that frequent urination has kicked in. As soon as I'm comfy on the couch I have to pee. Then I come back and get comfy only to get up and pee :rofl:

Expect for more peeing.... :rofl: I have them until today and it's getting more frequently. And also because i tend to drink more this past weeks....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh bless DH!! He made me a cup of black rooibos (red bush?) tea with a slice of fresh ginger in it. At first I did not think I would be able to drink it because I like my tea with milk and sugar, but he made it with love so I tried it. It was like Heaven in a cup!! It was soooooo good and it instantly cured the bit of nausea that I felt!!!! 

Just thought I'd share with you ladies who might also struggle with the nausea


----------



## Wishing1010

I cannot wait to be nauseous, have frequent urination, etc!!!!! I'm feeling quite worrisome today as I have had cramps on and off all night. Please stick little baby!!!! 

Got a positive on a digital last night!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I cannot wait to be nauseous, have frequent urination, etc!!!!! I'm feeling quite worrisome today as I have had cramps on and off all night. Please stick little baby!!!!
> 
> Got a positive on a digital last night!

They say it takes a total of 6 days to completely implant on your uterus so maybe that was all the cramping you have.... Dont you worry Kenna it's normal... This one is making sure she has a nice and cozy home....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Daphne, try not too worry. I had cramps as well and around af time I thought maybe I'm going to have a chemical. But I didn't, Daphne didn't and you won't either :hugs:

I'm so glad that you got the positive on the digital. I just love reading "pregnant" Mine didn't last long though, the battery must have died because I could only keep the digital for like 3 days


----------



## Wishing1010

I have my Digi next to our bathroom sink, I propped it up so we could see it each time we are in there! I Just used my last test, would like one more pack of FRER to get me through AF lol. I'm worried about a chemical, so glad to know You felt the same and everything is ok.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In the beginning it felt like af cramps and that was what had me worried, I'm wondering if it might have anything to do with your ovaries telling your remaining folicles to not start egg production... Try to ease through them and if it is same for you the cramps will later change to something noticibly different. I think its normal to cramp a little as long as you don't bleed (which you won't)

Oh and you jumped on board the train with me and Daphne :) your chart went like hers and your tests like mine. 9dpo faint "grey" 10 dpo faint pink and positive digital :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Count me in! :D

I also had a lot of cramping early on :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> Count me in! :D
> 
> I also had a lot of cramping early on :hugs:

Welcome, hun!!!! And thank goodness, you all are making me feel much better! I haven't said anything to DH as I don't want him to worry over nothing!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Kirsty :)

You're almost there!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you! 3 months to go. We're so excited!! :D

Are you all pregnant with your first? X


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes we are!!! Is this your first?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yep, this is our first too! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow that's awesome, I'm having my first as well!!! :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

What do you two think you're having? I know it's a bit early looking at your tickers, but you've got a 50/50 chance of getting it correct ;-) X


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha don't worry about it being early... if you check my journal you'll see I've done quite a few gender prediction tests :rofl:

I'm thinking it might be a boy, but that is only because dh has so many boys on his side of the family. Dh is one of 2 boys, his brother has 2 boys, his nephew has 2 boys and there are more boys. There are some girls also but not as many as there are boys.

Some people say they think I'm having a girl, not because they way I carry (obviously not showing yet) but they say it is a feeling or they see girl in my eyes.

I dont have a preference yet. I know we all say that we want healthy babies but I think it is normal to want a girl or want a boy.

On my side of the family there is a lot of girls so my parents would enjoy a boy and dh's side is a lot of boys so they would enjoy a girl.... Urgh this 50/50 :rofl:

Did you have a feeling you were having a boy before you found out?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha I see Kenna's answer after I posted mine and now I feel sillly for writting a report :blush:

Oh, I'm Pamela by the way if you want to go first name bases :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I felt like I was having a boy but I think that might have been because we both would have preferred a boy. I've already told my husband that the next one *will* be a girl ;) x


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol pamela!!! I'll make you feel better by doing gender predictions too! Hahaha :) I'm Kenna, kirsty!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm never going to remember all these names now pregnancy brain has kicked in!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahaha it's funny you should say "pregnancy brain"

In my journal I told the ladies about my dh calling it porridge brain because a lady's brain goes soft and she forgets stuff and does stupid things.

I've joked that I have porridge brain already because a week or so ago I could not remember which toothbrush was mine in the bathroom..... Seriously did not know if I should go pink or orange :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hahaha! Pregnancy brain is great unless you're out in public by yourself.

Have you thought of any names? X


----------



## Wishing1010

Chinese predictor said boy! Woo! :) Shawn Luther is our boy name (named after DH and his father)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daniel if it is a boy and Melanie if it is a girl :)

Those are my choices though... DH needs some convincing though. His 2nd name is Daniel and Melanie is a combination of letters in our names.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I was predicted a girl so not sure how accurate they are


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like your names Kenna!

I think the Chinese predictions and old wives also have about a 50/50 chance of getting it right :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks!!! I like yours as well!!!

For now, baby is now "Pumpkin"! Seems fitting since we found out right around Halloween :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pumpkin is a cute name, I'm calling it my little bean... Which is sooooo predictable but I like it for now


----------



## Wishing1010

That is def cute!!! What nickname did your have for yours, Kirsty? And Daphne, what's yours?!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ours was 'cub' early on. Now he's Leo. Not quite as creative ;) X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cub is awesome seeing that the Leo is the sign for Lion and cub is lion's little one! Love it!


----------



## Megamegan

Hey everyone I am here!! Happy you have started this thread, Kenna. 

Hi to all the new girls I haven't met yet- I joined about this time last year and now I'm almost 24 weeks :) 

Kirsty- we are also naming our boy Leo!!!! (Well we're 99% sure) His middle name will be Michael after our fathers. I'm happy to see another Leo :) Are you sticking with just Leo or is it short for anything? Ours might be short for Leonardo.


----------



## Wishing1010

Megamegan said:


> Hey everyone I am here!! Happy you have started this thread, Kenna.
> 
> Hi to all the new girls I haven't met yet- I joined about this time last year and now I'm almost 24 weeks :)
> 
> Kirsty- we are also naming our boy Leo!!!! (Well we're 99% sure) His middle name will be Michael after our fathers. I'm happy to see another Leo :) Are you sticking with just Leo or is it short for anything? Ours might be short for Leonardo.

Hey Megan!!!!! :) I saw the name Leo and thought of you!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We discussed Leonardo and Leonidas but think we're going to stick with Leo. Michael was one of the middle names we considered too before agreeing on Joseph! 


I'm getting lost with all these names!

WunnaBubba - Pamela
Wishing - Kenna
Megamegan - I'm assuming is Megan


Who is Daphne?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Megan, I "know" you from stalking the previous thread. I first read through about 400 and something pages before I myself posted :)


----------



## Megamegan

Kirsty- yes I am Megan :) Funny, my DH's middle name is Joseph. Hehe. We might just stick with Leo too, I like it the best.

Pamela- Dang, that is commitment! 

Daphne is mdscpa :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, Daphne is at a scan and we are patiently stalking her journal to see if she is having twins. Her username is Mdscpa :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm kind of funny like that, as soon as I started reading I couldn't stop and just had to get to the end. At the end I thought what the heck these ladies seem great and then I joined :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Right, it looks like I'm all caught up! X


----------



## Wishing1010

Hopefully we will have lots more ladies joining us soon!!!


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone! Congrats on your BFP's!! I'm not declaring, just stalking the wonderful ladies from the last group who already got their BFP's until I can get mine and join for real. You are all so wonderful!! I would never get this kind of support from my family and friends, although my bf's family are supportive at least. Hope you all have H&H 9 months and can't wait to see the first pics of your LO's!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

So what's the verdict? :D (twins) x


----------



## Wishing1010

I am going to put the pee sticks down next week, but took the bottom for reassurance. This is at 12 DPO. Once the test is as dark, or darker than, the control line, I'm done POAS! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> So what's the verdict? :D (twins) x

I think we're only gonna have one healthy baby.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome progression Kenna!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> That is def cute!!! What nickname did your have for yours, Kirsty? And Daphne, what's yours?!


Ever since TTC, we already have these "first" names ready:

Adam for boy and Amira for girl. Amira is arabic word for princess. :happydance:

We're gonna put 2nd name in it, still deciding what though....

For now we call our bean,baby-bulilit. Bulilit means tiny in english. :haha::rofl:

Here's the picture we got not that clear though but we saw the flickering heart and the sac. Baby is measuring 7w1d (1 day behind). 

Edit: After posting the photo and checking it on the PC, i think i'm seeing a very small baby with 2 black circles as eyes. I may be imagining things now and it's so weird how my avatar and the circled image looked the same just on a different side.. :haha::lol::rofl:


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/image_zps93dbdb78.jpg


----------



## MolGold

Reporting on pregnancy buddy duty!:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: Molgold you're here... Happy 12 weeks!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love the progression in your tests Kenna!!!
I had the 2 faint ones and then the digital. Never pee'd again to see 2 dark lines.... but hey if I still want to I can join you in the POAS parade :rofl:
I'm really so happy for you!!!! 

I like your names Daphne!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So ladies what have you guys got in mind for birth? Natural, c-section, water birth??

I want to go as natural as I can with no pain intervention (the hospital closest to us does not do elective c-sections anyway, only emergency)
I would not be too happy, but will settle for a c-section in case of emergency to ensure safe delivery.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm hoping for a water birth. If that doesn't go to plan, I'm hoping for a drug free natural birth. X


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm a big girl, right now I want an epidural and vaginal birth lol!!!! I'm terrified of giving birth! I'm not terrified of being a mother, just actually going through labor. Ugh!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think that's normal Kenna, I'm also scared of going through labor. I just want to try as far as possible to have it go the way mother nature intended it to be and that is with vaginal birth.

In South Africa some private GYNS have become so. Money driven that they only book c-sections regardless of whether the mom is able to give natural birth or not. They don't want to be called at 2am to go and 'catch a baby'. Also some women have become lazy and don't even want to try... I'm not against c-section don't get me wrong, its just that if there are no complications Vaginal birthed babies are healthier :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Is it true that C sections are harder recovery than vaginal births? Both of my sister in laws have birth canal complications and cannot push a baby out. I believe they were told they couldn't lift anything over a small amount, even lifting the baby was dangerous. I don't know if I'm remembering that correctly or not. Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

From what I have heard from friends Yes c-section takes longer to recover. It's actually a major operation as they cut through your abdominal muscles etc. My friend had vaginal birth with her 1st and with her 2nd she chose the c-section route because she was too tired after the natural birth. She said she regretted that c-secion so much because the pain she experienced when having to stand up for the 1st time the day after was horrible. She and most of my friends said that natural is the way to go if there is no complications. 

The only thing that has me worried about natural birth is pushing so hard that you accidentally poop on the table which is apparently VERY normal :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> From what I have heard from friends Yes c-section takes longer to recover. It's actually a major operation as they cut through your abdominal muscles etc. My friend had vaginal birth with her 1st and with her 2nd she chose the c-section route because she was too tired after the natural birth. She said she regretted that c-secion so much because the pain she experienced when having to stand up for the 1st time the day after was horrible. She and most of my friends said that natural is the way to go if there is no complications.
> 
> The only thing that has me worried about natural birth is pushing so hard that you accidentally poop on the table which is apparently VERY normal :blush: :rofl:

OMG! I have worried about that too but I've been told that the docs and nurses clean it up so quickly, no one will even know it happened! :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I can't wait to give birth! Of course it's going to hurt but it'll be 100% worth it when we've all got our little people! My mum has had 4 sections because she can't give birth naturally and she's always said that she'd rather have another baby than go to the dentist. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha I actually don't mind the dentist.

You are right Kirsty, it's going to hurt but will be long forgotten as soon as we hold our babies!


----------



## MarieMo7

Wow this thread is moving fast now!!

I had a section with my first. Recovery really wasn't that bad, considering that it's a pretty good surgery. My daughter had no complications, we breastfed for 14 months (some initial struggles at first, but that's normal for any type of birth), and no issues bonding. I am hoping for a VBAC this time, because I now have a very active toddler who will want to jump allllll over Mommy when we get home from the hospital :) I have every intention if having an epidural if I get to have a vaginal birth!

And by the way - a good friend who is an L&D nurse told me that 95% of moms poop on the table. It's gonna happen. They take care of it so quickly no one ever knows it happens. So...just pretend it didn't ;)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm dreading a section. Apparently it feels like your insides are going to fall out the first time you stand up. No thaaanks


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

recently 2 of my friends gave birth via c-section, apparently its so much more common now due to babies being in breech. :| Or is it the docs pushing for a higher fee? I am hoping for a vbac due to the fast recovery time as well, also scared of the pooping part though :D

Heres my NT scan attached. The pics didnt come out so well :| but everything is in the normal ranges, heartbeat at 164rpm. Ive also had bloods drawn that will tell me the odds for anomalies etc. Hope its all good, we'll know on Wednesday :huh:
 



Attached Files:







10448740_10152776626230041_2325944503281941385_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well if the drs and nurses clean poop away so quick hopefully I won't know about it either :rofl: 

Love the scan pic MolGold! Thx for sharing! FX all good news by Wednesday and that baby is strong and healthy!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great pic MolGold.... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megamegan

Recommending that you all read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, particularly the second section. Start with Part II, then go back and read Part I. Trust me. You'll be so happy you read it. Especially if you fear labor and delivery. It has given me so much peace of mind and confidence! I can't wait to go through the birth process now and the only thing I fear is having people around me who don't understand my decisions to go all natural. 

I also would love a water birth but we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've been watching birth videos on the internet. I'm definitely a lot more confident about labour now than I was to begin with. Knowledge is key, I think. X


----------



## Querida87

When I get pregnant again I would love a water birth, but hospitals around here don't do that and no midwife would take me on BC I have already had 2 sections. The first was BC I didn't know what was going on and had no one with me who could stand up for me and my ob tricked me because he was in a hurry to go on his scheduled vacation and didn't want another doc delivering me. The second I had a hard early labor that lasted over several days and once I was finally dialated enough for an epidural I was out of my mind with pain and told the doctor on call to forget the VBAC if I had to wait another hour to be transported to a VBAC friendly hospital. My doctor later told me I probably wouldn't have been able to push DS 2 out bc his head was 19 inches around at birth and I have a smaller pelvis and never even made it to a 3 with DS 1. As long as you have and are willing to take your pain meds a section isn't so bad, but you really do have to be REALLY careful BC you are recovering from a MAJOR surgery. The hardest part is not being able to get up unassisted if you're laying flat or to turn over. By ten days each time I surprised the nurses that came to check on us by being able to kneel on the flor with baby, change a diaper in that position, and get back up without help and without struggling. I healed well too and the scar would be difficult to see even if I didn't have the big ole pooch hanging down over it. lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm dreading a section. Apparently it feels like your insides are going to fall out the first time you stand up. No thaaanks

I've heard the same thing!!! :shock:

Brianna, I've also unfortunately heard that after c-sections it becomes more difficult to give birth vaginally as there might be complications. I'm by no means an expert though, my friend who is an ICU nurse said so...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megamegan said:


> Recommending that you all read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, particularly the second section. Start with Part II, then go back and read Part I. Trust me. You'll be so happy you read it. Especially if you fear labor and delivery. It has given me so much peace of mind and confidence! I can't wait to go through the birth process now and the only thing I fear is having people around me who don't understand my decisions to go all natural.
> 
> I also would love a water birth but we'll have to see how it goes.

I want to downloand this one... silly question :blush: I get results on Goolge for Ina May and then there is stuff about gaskin as well... is that the one?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm not sure if this a fact or just something I've picked up somewhere but I don't think you can have a natural birth if you get pregnant within 12 months of having a section. Something about the incision not having enough time to heal and a risk of it all splitting open. 

I googled 'incision' to makes sure I'd got the correct spelling and nearly passed out. I don't think I was built for this! haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha, you and me both Kirsy
My tummy hasn't been doing to well lately either. I could normally stomache a lot of things and now just the sight of some things makes me want to gag!


----------



## ab75

Goodness you ladies can chat!!
I had both girls vaginally, both spontaneous natural, drug free labours and I am hoping this little man is the same. 
Oh and with dd2 I poo'd every time I pushed, was sooooo embarrassed but the midwife never mentioned it. Dh took great delight in telling me afterwards lol.

I'm Amanda for those of you who don't already know xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah at your dh, Amanda! He sounds like my dh... would never let me forget it if I did happen to poop on the table lol.

I think I might just as a precaution position him at my head :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've told my husband that there's no looking at my lady parts during labour! Poor man will be scarred for life. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I've told my husband that there's no looking at my lady parts during labour! Poor man will be scarred for life. X

My point exactly! He might never want to have anything to do with the nether regions if he sees what happens. In my opinion what happens down there during birth should stay there :haha:

I told dh about pooping and all he said was "You just poop if you need to"
Sometimes he can be really sweet


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> He might never want to have anything to do with the nether regions if he sees what happens.

Maybe I should reconsider! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> He might never want to have anything to do with the nether regions if he sees what happens.
> 
> Maybe I should reconsider! XClick to expand...

You are too funny :rofl:


----------



## Megamegan

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Recommending that you all read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, particularly the second section. Start with Part II, then go back and read Part I. Trust me. You'll be so happy you read it. Especially if you fear labor and delivery. It has given me so much peace of mind and confidence! I can't wait to go through the birth process now and the only thing I fear is having people around me who don't understand my decisions to go all natural.
> 
> I also would love a water birth but we'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> I want to downloand this one... silly question :blush: I get results on Goolge for Ina May and then there is stuff about gaskin as well... is that the one?Click to expand...

Yep, that's the one! Ina May Gaskin. Also check out on Netflix the documentary "The Business of Being Born". It's very informative and a great intro to natural birthing. I'm also a bit obsessed with YouTube birthing videos haha!! 

You ladies definitely can chat, lol, I can hardly keep up!


----------



## Querida87

It is true that a vbac after more than one section is more unlikely. My two sections were 17 months apart and my last one was just over 6 years ago so if my ob is willing I can try but I have to go to a hospital where he can attend me and where a vbac is allowed. If I have twins I definitely won't be allowed to try as I have had complications with both previos pregnancies (several bouts of pre-term labor) and would be high risk.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megamegan said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamegan said:
> 
> 
> Recommending that you all read Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, particularly the second section. Start with Part II, then go back and read Part I. Trust me. You'll be so happy you read it. Especially if you fear labor and delivery. It has given me so much peace of mind and confidence! I can't wait to go through the birth process now and the only thing I fear is having people around me who don't understand my decisions to go all natural.
> 
> I also would love a water birth but we'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> I want to downloand this one... silly question :blush: I get results on Goolge for Ina May and then there is stuff about gaskin as well... is that the one?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's the one! Ina May Gaskin. Also check out on Netflix the documentary "The Business of Being Born". It's very informative and a great intro to natural birthing. I'm also a bit obsessed with YouTube birthing videos haha!!
> 
> You ladies definitely can chat, lol, I can hardly keep up!Click to expand...

Thanks.
I'm going to try and download that one tonight :flower:

I'm going to skip the videos for now... serious nausea kicked in and I would do anything not to be physically sick again.

I'm glad for the symptoms though :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 4 weeks and no af day, Kenna!!!!! Whoop whoop :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations on your lack of AF! X


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies, time for bed but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow? I'm scared of what it looked like :haha:


----------



## SweetMelodies

I just wanted to jump in here and say Congrats Wishing/Kenna!!!! I've been keeping an eye on the other thread and have been keeping my fingers crossed! So exciting!


----------



## SweetMelodies

mdscpa said:


> Ok ladies, time for bed time but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow? I'm scared of what it looked like :haha:

I also wanted to mentions about this it's called Chadwick's sign. " Chadwick's sign is a bluish discoloration of the cervix, vagina, and labia resulting from increased blood flow. It can be observed as early as 6 to 8 weeks after conception, and its presence is an early sign of pregnancy."

I hope that helps!


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> I just wanted to jump in here and say Congrats Wishing/Kenna!!!! I've been keeping an eye on the other thread and have been keeping my fingers crossed! So exciting!

OMG!!!!! I've missed you!!!! How are you doing?! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, time for bed time but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow? I'm scared of what it looked like :haha:
> 
> I also wanted to mentions about this it's called Chadwick's sign. " Chadwick's sign is a bluish discoloration of the cervix, vagina, and labia resulting from increased blood flow. It can be observed as early as 6 to 8 weeks after conception, and its presence is an early sign of pregnancy."
> 
> I hope that helps!Click to expand...

I was just about to answer with the same response (for the most part)! Can't wait till I see that sign lol!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

And thank you ladies!!! AF is such a no show and I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I feel like I've been kicked in the vjay sometimes but haven't experienced any discolouration. X


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> I feel like I've been kicked in the vjay sometimes but haven't experienced any discolouration. X

Lol oh no! I bet that's a strange sensation! My current cramps feel like a lightning bolt hitting my uterus :rofl:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to jump in here and say Congrats Wishing/Kenna!!!! I've been keeping an eye on the other thread and have been keeping my fingers crossed! So exciting!
> 
> OMG!!!!! I've missed you!!!! How are you doing?! Thank you so much!!!!Click to expand...

I've been doing good, everything is going great. Healthy and happy, currently getting kicked to pieces, I think shes playing soccer in there. It's a crazy feeling.

I had cramps too around the time af would have been due, and a little bit of brown discharge the doctor said it was completely normal. I had cramps off and on a lot during the beginning. I know it's stressful! Oh and then it was full blown "morning" sickness from week 5 to like 17, Yuck!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Kirsty3051 said:


> I feel like I've been kicked in the vjay sometimes but haven't experienced any discolouration. X

Hey Kristy, I just noticed we have the same due date :)


----------



## mdscpa

SweetMelodies said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, time for bed time but before that i just need to ask something. I went to the bathroom earlier and noticed something (TMI ALERT) my vag has some discoloration like it's bruised or something closed to that like someone punched and kicked it. Is this normal? Is it because of increased blood flow? I'm scared of what it looked like :haha:
> 
> I also wanted to mentions about this it's called Chadwick's sign. " Chadwick's sign is a bluish discoloration of the cervix, vagina, and labia resulting from increased blood flow. It can be observed as early as 6 to 8 weeks after conception, and its presence is an early sign of pregnancy."
> 
> I hope that helps!Click to expand...


Oh, thank you so much. Never thought they have a name for it...

Yeah, right now it looks like almost the color of an eggplant. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi bumpies how are you ladies doing today?

I'm doing okay today... I just cannot contain my irritability!! Not sure if it is pregnancy related or if it's just that I am fed up with my stupid boss :rofl:

Anyway I almost had a run in with the porcelain goddess this morning but luckily I could overcome that so currently me 1 and puking 0 :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

SweetMelodies said:


> Hey Kristy, I just noticed we have the same due date :)


Woo, due date buddies! ;D


----------



## mdscpa

So i did a couple of chinese gender predictor just to kill time... And almost all of them said "girl" only one said "boy". Let's see which site is correct. 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/BabysGender_zps6e3a0409.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi bumpies how are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I'm doing okay today... I just cannot contain my irritability!! Not sure if it is pregnancy related or if it's just that I am fed up with my stupid boss :rofl:
> 
> Anyway I almost had a run in with the porcelain goddess this morning but luckily I could overcome that so currently me 1 and puking 0 :)

Let the GAME of "THRONES" begin!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to jump in here and say Congrats Wishing/Kenna!!!! I've been keeping an eye on the other thread and have been keeping my fingers crossed! So exciting!
> 
> OMG!!!!! I've missed you!!!! How are you doing?! Thank you so much!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been doing good, everything is going great. Healthy and happy, currently getting kicked to pieces, I think shes playing soccer in there. It's a crazy feeling.
> 
> I had cramps too around the time af would have been due, and a little bit of brown discharge the doctor said it was completely normal. I had cramps off and on a lot during the beginning. I know it's stressful! Oh and then it was full blown "morning" sickness from week 5 to like 17, Yuck!Click to expand...

Lol! Better go ahead and set money aside for soccer equipment, sounds like she's going to be a pro!!!! :) so glad everything is going so great!!!!! 

I'm glad that most women experience cramps around AF, I'm ready for them to go away though! Lol. I keep dreaming AF is going to start bc I cramp all night and early morning.


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi bumpies how are you ladies doing today?
> 
> I'm doing okay today... I just cannot contain my irritability!! Not sure if it is pregnancy related or if it's just that I am fed up with my stupid boss :rofl:
> 
> Anyway I almost had a run in with the porcelain goddess this morning but luckily I could overcome that so currently me 1 and puking 0 :)
> 
> Let the GAME of "THRONES" begin!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Omg you two!!!!!!! You make me laugh so hard!!! :)

I had my boss screaming at me yesterday, 2 other people had to jump in and get him to calm down. I didn't even do anything wrong! Ugh, so I def feel you on the irritable side with work/boss. I can't wait till I can run out of the office crying and blame it on my emotions due to the baby in my belly! :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I could have killed my husband during the earlier part of my first trimester, I was such an irritable grump the whole time. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne you are soooooo funny :rofl:

Wow Kenna I would have kicked my boss in the mouth if I was shouted at. My opinion is we are all adults and you speak to me properly with respect. If not then F you.

I'm not bragging but I know that if I should up and leave the admin side of the estate agency will defo fall apart.
I live in a town with about 2500 - 3000 permanent residents. The rest is vacation homes and most people retire here so there are lots and lots of really old people. 
I'd love to see how they replace me!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Megamegan

I've been an irritable mess for the majority of my pregnancy! Especially towards my hubby, poor guy. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Megamegan said:


> I've been an irritable mess for the majority of my pregnancy! Especially towards my hubby, poor guy. He doesn't deserve it.

Don't worry hun I'm sure he understands!

I'm actually feeling a little bad now and want to cry. I was a bit rude to my dog when I went home for lunch. He jumped on the bed and a like full-on shouted at the top of my voice for him to get down.

Poor thing :cry:


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I was a bit rude to my dog when I went home for lunch. He jumped on the bed and a like full-on shouted at the top of my voice for him to get down.
> 
> Poor thing :cry:

OH's dog has been getting hoovered and forced to sit on the floor since my nesting instinct kicked in. Don't feel bad


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I gave him 2 biscuits and a belly rub after about 10 minutes... took some time to calm down (I'm a crazy lady lol) but I still feel guilty. 
He doesn't know any better or understand my hormones...
Ah I'm just being soppy now :haha:

How long did you ladies have nausea for? Just want to know/hope for a more or less time when food will actually taste good again??


----------



## Kirsty3051

I didn't really have much nausea. I've heard that it's more common if you're carrying a baby girl but don't have another pregnancy to compare that to. I had a few days early on where I felt like complete crap but that's about it really. Nothing some ginger biscuits or polos couldn't fix. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This is my message to my little bean today and I thought I would share with you ladies as well.

With my heart condition though I'm sure that my baby will probably frown when he/she hears it for the 1st time... Like "WTF is that?" :)

https://i.imgur.com/tGmNCI9.jpg


----------



## MarieMo7

With my first, my morning sickness lasted from 6 week until the very last day of the first trimester, and then life was good again. For 2 weeks, until the acid reflux started up ;)

I did end up with a girl...but I had no nausea this pregnancy and it's a girl too. I was SO convinced I was having a boy because my symptoms were ALL different, this whole pregnancy has been different. But, NOPE. Another girl!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks MarieMo
Then I have 6 more weeks to go :)

My elder sister had full on morning sickness until the very day she went into labor :shock: and as happy as I am to go through this all for my bean I don't think I'll be able to do that.

I've only physically thrown up once (TMI sorry) but the constant nausea makes it very difficult to eat anything and everything looks so good!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MarieMo7

My first trimester with Chase, the only thing I could eat without puking was eggo waffles, and cold leftover cheesy bread from Papa John's pizza. Nothing else would stay down. I asked my OB if that was a concern, and she basically said hey, you're eating something - baby will be fine. She'll get what she needs!

Ugh. I can't imagine being sick throughout the entire pregnancy. That would be beyond brutal. 40 weeks is a really long time!!!


----------



## Querida87

With my first son, I had a rare condition which caused really bad morning sickness from about 4 weeks on all the way through 24/7. It was horrible! I never was able to eat before noon or after 6pm and rarely kept anything down! I pretty much survived off of saltines and French fries and went from a size 7 pre-baby to an 18 post-baby. I even threw up on the operating table during my C-section!! But my second was much different (so much so that I was sure he was gonna be a girl and cried for a week after he proudly showed me his boy bits on the ultrasound!) and I only had a little bit of nausea from 8-9 weeks to 14 weeks and almost never threw up and that was only in the first couple hours after waking. So try not to get scared by my first experience. But if you are suffering like I did, demand that your ob help you bc mine never bothered to take me seriously and it turns out he could have helped me. (That's the same ob who tricked my naïve self into a section for his own convenience. Too bad he skipped town before I wised up; I wasn't able to sue.)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know.... 40 weeks of sick is just too much!

You actually just made me in the mood for waffle!!!! with lots of ice cream and golden syrup :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Querida87 said:


> With my first son, I had a rare condition which caused really bad morning sickness from about 4 weeks on all the way through 24/7. It was horrible! I never was able to eat before noon or after 6pm and rarely kept anything down! I pretty much survived off of saltines and French fries and went from a size 7 pre-baby to an 18 post-baby. I even threw up on the operating table during my C-section!! But my second was much different (so much so that I was sure he was gonna be a girl and cried for a week after he proudly showed me his boy bits on the ultrasound!) and I only had a little bit of nausea from 8-9 weeks to 14 weeks and almost never threw up and that was only in the first couple hours after waking. So try not to get scared by my first experience. But if you are suffering like I did, demand that your ob help you bc mine never bothered to take me seriously and it turns out he could have helped me. (That's the same ob who tricked my naïve self into a section for his own convenience. Too bad he skipped town before I wised up; I wasn't able to sue.)

Thanks, as mentioned I can eat without throwing up at the moment so no need to see doc.
Just want to eat but cant :haha:

Here is to hoping that with your next pregnancy all is smooth sailing!


----------



## MolGold

I am really jealous of all you ladies who can find out the gender. Here in India its illegal. :| On the other hand DH is very happy we cant find out as he wants his first to be a surprise, and he knows too well that if we had the option I could never stay team yellow :haha:

As for nausea, oddly it hit me in week 11! That too luckily while brushing. I gag everyday and have thrown up 2-3 times in the past week. :| But I know I am luckier than a lot of ladies, though I hope this doesnt continue all through my pregnancy.


----------



## Wishing1010

MolGold said:


> I am really jealous of all you ladies who can find out the gender. Here in India its illegal. :| On the other hand DH is very happy we cant find out as he wants his first to be a surprise, and he knows too well that if we had the option I could never stay team yellow :haha:
> 
> As for nausea, oddly it hit me in week 11! That too luckily while brushing. I gag everyday and have thrown up 2-3 times in the past week. :| But I know I am luckier than a lot of ladies, though I hope this doesnt continue all through my pregnancy.

I didn't know that about India! I hope your sickness eases up <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow MolGold that is strange. I respect all religions even though I'm Christian and I find everyones beliefs fascinating. If you don't mind me asking, is there a reasoning behind why the gender won't be revealed?


----------



## 05mummy07

Hi ladies. Mind if I join you all?! :)

I'm expecting my 5th in May (must be mad!! Lol) 

I have 4 beautiful kiddies already aged 9, 7, 2 and 1 x


----------



## Kirsty3051

05mummy07 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join you all?! :)
> 
> I'm expecting my 5th in May (must be mad!! Lol)
> 
> I have 4 beautiful kiddies already aged 9, 7, 2 and 1 x


Hello!

Wow, sounds like you've got your hands full there! How many times have you heard the "don't you own a tv?" joke? This is our first and we've already heard it a few times. 

X


----------



## Megamegan

Ha! If someone ever said that to me, I would give them the eyebrows/eyeroll and walk away. I hope to have many kids!! But have no idea if that will really happen, seeing as I'm 27 now and just starting, and we are both out-of-home full time workers. I just think I want that now :)

Welcome 05mummy07!


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I gave him 2 biscuits and a belly rub after about 10 minutes... took some time to calm down (I'm a crazy lady lol) but I still feel guilty.
> He doesn't know any better or understand my hormones...
> Ah I'm just being soppy now :haha:
> 
> How long did you ladies have nausea for? Just want to know/hope for a more or less time when food will actually taste good again??

I had nausea from about 5 weeks until 17 weeks, it was pretty bad all day sickness. Thankfully here in Canada you can get a prescription for a drug called Diclectin that is safe to take during pregnancy, I don't think I could have survived with out it. Even with it I was getting physically sick at least every 2 days.


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> With my first son, I had a rare condition which caused really bad morning sickness from about 4 weeks on all the way through 24/7. It was horrible! I never was able to eat before noon or after 6pm and rarely kept anything down! I pretty much survived off of saltines and French fries and went from a size 7 pre-baby to an 18 post-baby. I even threw up on the operating table during my C-section!! But my second was much different (so much so that I was sure he was gonna be a girl and cried for a week after he proudly showed me his boy bits on the ultrasound!) and I only had a little bit of nausea from 8-9 weeks to 14 weeks and almost never threw up and that was only in the first couple hours after waking. So try not to get scared by my first experience. But if you are suffering like I did, demand that your ob help you bc mine never bothered to take me seriously and it turns out he could have helped me. (That's the same ob who tricked my naïve self into a section for his own convenience. Too bad he skipped town before I wised up; I wasn't able to sue.)
> 
> Thanks, as mentioned I can eat without throwing up at the moment so no need to see doc.
> Just want to eat but cant :haha:
> 
> Here is to hoping that with your next pregnancy all is smooth sailing!Click to expand...

TY, but I was actually only pregnant 36 weeks with that one. My water started leaking the day before my (then) ob was leaving on scheduled vacay (not a gushing just a slow and constant leaking) so he admitted me and administered Pitocin. The baby was not in position and had not dropped and he made me lie 100% flat without even a pillow to prop my head up (which I know now was wrong) overnight. I was starving bc I hadn't eaten since breakfast and was chewing ice like a mad woman to try to not feel so hungry. The nurses actually got mad at me for constantly calling for the bedpan (because I wasn't allowed up) and left it with my sleeping (now ex) husband. When morning Finally rolled around and I was in a sleep and food deprived pain-filled haze, the ob checked my cervix. He said- and I quote- _Well, you haven't dialated much in the last twelve hours and I need to leave on my vacation in just a little while, so we're going to go ahead and do a C-section._ I swear he ACTUALLY said that to me. Hence section #1 for DS #1. I ended up keeping the baby wedged in the crook of my arm because I was afraid with my recent surgery that I might drop him or hurt myself if I moved to much. lol


----------



## MolGold

Welcome Mummy!

Querida hope this pregnancy is a much better experience for you. Hearing about your OB made me so mad!

Pam, I am throwing up while brushing my teeth in the morning but oddly, it all started in the 11th week! Today I threw up water. :|

Kenna, In India there were many reported cases of female feticide - due to wanting a male heir, hence this rule was implemented way back. This has nothing to do with religion, thank god. Over time things have improved a lot, but we still hear the one odd case in the rural regions. To avoid even that one female fetus at harm, the rule is still in place decades later and I agree that it should be.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

05mummy07 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join you all?! :)
> 
> I'm expecting my 5th in May (must be mad!! Lol)
> 
> I have 4 beautiful kiddies already aged 9, 7, 2 and 1 x

Welcome!! :)

I don't think you are mad at all!!
Due with my first in June so not that far behind you :)



SweetMelodies said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I gave him 2 biscuits and a belly rub after about 10 minutes... took some time to calm down (I'm a crazy lady lol) but I still feel guilty.
> He doesn't know any better or understand my hormones...
> Ah I'm just being soppy now :haha:
> 
> How long did you ladies have nausea for? Just want to know/hope for a more or less time when food will actually taste good again??
> 
> I had nausea from about 5 weeks until 17 weeks, it was pretty bad all day sickness. Thankfully here in Canada you can get a prescription for a drug called Diclectin that is safe to take during pregnancy, I don't think I could have survived with out it. Even with it I was getting physically sick at least every 2 days.Click to expand...

I also have the all day morning sickness at the moment with mornings being worst. I def gag in the mornings like I want to throw up but luckily I don't. 
We have meds here as well that we can take but I'm not that bad and I think compared to other ladies I might just have it good so I wont go for the meds just yet.



MolGold said:


> Welcome Mummy!
> 
> Querida hope this pregnancy is a much better experience for you. Hearing about your OB made me so mad!
> 
> Pam, I am throwing up while brushing my teeth in the morning but oddly, it all started in the 11th week! Today I threw up water. :|
> 
> Kenna, In India there were many reported cases of female feticide - due to wanting a male heir, hence this rule was implemented way back. This has nothing to do with religion, thank god. Over time things have improved a lot, but we still hear the one odd case in the rural regions. To avoid even that one female fetus at harm, the rule is still in place decades later and I agree that it should be.

Thanks for the reasoning behind the 'no gender' reveal. I find it unimaginable that anyone can be so cruel as to harm their own child because it is not the gender you wanted... I mean why not chop off the man's willy?? It was after all his sperm that decided the gender! Oh how I should truly never be in charge of a country... People who do stupid things would suffer badly!!! :haha:

Sorry about the throwing up, hopefully it passes soon and you can have a pleasant 2nd tri :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

I just love watching this video over and over again.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-lrEBevJ60


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:

The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:
> 
> The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!

Great news Molgold :happydance:

Are you still gonna do more tests in the future?


----------



## MolGold

No, this was part of the 12 week NT scan - coupled with 1 blood test they can point out chances for physical / chromosomal anomalies, if any. I think everyone gets them now at 12 weeks.

Next scan about 8 weeks away!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:
> 
> The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!

Wohoo!! That is wonderful news!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> No, this was part of the 12 week NT scan - coupled with 1 blood test they can point out chances for physical / chromosomal anomalies, if any. I think everyone gets them now at 12 weeks.
> 
> Next scan about 8 weeks away!

Yeah, i think they do CVS from 10-12 weeks to check for any anomalies..... Goodluck on your next scan....

AFM, after talking to DH about the doppler, he agreed in getting one and immediately he purchased one from ClinicGuard (we just couldn't wait 4 weeks not knowing what's going on in there). :haha: 

Order status is still pending we are both hoping it'll be approved for delivery here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for Doppler, Daphne

I posted something I found on a website in your journal but I know you wont have any cons with your doppler just pros!!!!! 

Try and record the heart beat for us if that is at all possible! Would be amazing to hear it!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay for Doppler, Daphne
> 
> I posted something I found on a website in your journal but I know you wont have any cons with your doppler just pros!!!!!
> 
> Try and record the heart beat for us if that is at all possible! Would be amazing to hear it!

Yeah, i just replied there :haha: 

That's the plan.... I will be very glad to share it once we hear the heartbeat. Of course, we will still have our docs appointment.....


----------



## Megamegan

Daphne- it's reeeeeally early to be able to hear a heartbeat with a Doppler, so please try not to worry if you can't get it yet. You might be waiting 4 weeks anyway. But maybe you will get lucky! 

Also CVS is a slightly more invasive optional test. Even the 12 week NT scan is optional, and I didn't have it. I only had the quad screening blood test around 18 weeks. I personally preferred not to have the unnecessary worry that can come from a higher risk result at the 12 week scan- and that's not a conclusive test, just a risk assessment. So I skipped it and the quad screening came back low risk but I didn't want to know the numbers, so I don't worry about it! Then the 20 week scan went perfectly so I feel totally assured that baby is healthy.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Evening ladies. It's 23:30 here but we can pretend, right?

I'm awake after wondering if I could use human shampoo to wash the dog while asleep. I just had to wake up to Google it. Urgh. 

I can't remember who but to whoever said they were struggling to brush their teeth: try doing it in the shower. I don't know why but it was 100x easier for me earlier on. I only discovered it because I was running late one morning haha. X


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for the reminder Megan.... Don't you worry girl, I have read the recommended time of use and it's preferably after 12 weeks. I will just experiment on it once it arrives and try to figure out how to use it :haha: but won't be expecting to hear it soon....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Does it make sense to you ladies that I would be able to eat and stomach soft and/or liquids better than solid foods??

I had some leftovers from last night for lunch because I cannot seem to finish a proper meal at a time. The chewing makes me feel more nauseous. But then I have yogurt and I don't have to chew (just swallow) and I can handle that just fine!!

I'm wondering if I should try a liquid food diet for a bit like yoghurt and custard etc.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Molgold!!!!! Amazing results!!! :happydance:

That's interesting, pamela! Your body is wanting you to eat squishy things lol. You can get plenty of nutrients from smoothies, soups, etc. So If you can only stomach that, it's ok! Baby must like soft stuff :)


Ladies, what should I expect at my appt next week? I know they are doing an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries are showing symptoms of OHSS (precautionary measure after taking clomid) and they also will take a peek at my uterus. What else do you think I can expect?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, Kenna I think it's because baby doesn't have teeth yet and the soft food is better to handle :rofl:
I'm thinking butternut soup.... mmm yummy... oh and I make my butternut soup with coconut milk! I wish there was a smiley face that shows how I am drooling right now.

Daphne has things in her journal about nausea and why we should be happy with it so I thought I'd share this one that I found with you ladies that are also experiencing it :)
*
It seems counterintuitive, but researchers keep finding reasons to give morning sickness a high-five. The nausea and vomiting of pregnancy correlate with lower risks for miscarriage and, later in life, breast cancer. &#8220;Morning sickness indicates that proper hormones are being made by mom and baby, that the baby&#8217;s growing and developing,&#8221; says Laura Riley, M.D., a fetal/maternal medicine specialist at Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston*

I think each one has a different experience with their doc and maybe different docs work differently. I think you can expect all good news :hugs:


----------



## 05mummy07

Kirsty3051 said:


> 05mummy07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Mind if I join you all?! :)
> 
> I'm expecting my 5th in May (must be mad!! Lol)
> 
> I have 4 beautiful kiddies already aged 9, 7, 2 and 1 x
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Wow, sounds like you've got your hands full there! How many times have you heard the "don't you own a tv?" joke? This is our first and we've already heard it a few times.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Lol we've heard it a few times over the years!


----------



## Querida87

Hey I have a question! What's the weirdest food combination you have eaten because of cravings? My weirdest has been my dill pickles-and-tootsie-rolls current craving (and supposedly I'm not preggers) FYI, I NEVER eat weird stuff together and, till now, have never had non-preggers weird cravings. And I don't usually get sick after this combination, although everything tasted off this morning and ended up Not staying in my stomach


----------



## Kirsty3051

Querida87 said:


> What's the weirdest food combination you have eaten because of cravings?

I used to pour myself a glass of strawberry ribena mixed with lemonade, then dip a breadstick in until it went a little soggy. It turns my stomach just thinking about it now but it was the best thing on earth only a few months ago. X


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies, just wanna post my 7w/8w belly/bump photo :haha: Will keep doing it every Thursday so bare with me. :haha::happydance: Two-week photo just for comparison....

https://s30.postimg.org/y31ixi2zl/image.jpg​


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Does it make sense to you ladies that I would be able to eat and stomach soft and/or liquids better than solid foods??
> 
> I had some leftovers from last night for lunch because I cannot seem to finish a proper meal at a time. The chewing makes me feel more nauseous. But then I have yogurt and I don't have to chew (just swallow) and I can handle that just fine!!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should try a liquid food diet for a bit like yoghurt and custard etc.

All I wanted when I was feeling sick was watermelon and grapes. I ate 3 whole watermelons in a couple weeks. Really whatever you can eat right now is all the matters. Even if it's all junk food. My doctor said not to worry that you will make it up in the later trimesters.

In the second trimester I ate a ton of peanut butter and banana sandwiches lol. So far in the third I'm still just enjoying grapes :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> What's the weirdest food combination you have eaten because of cravings?
> 
> I used to pour myself a glass of strawberry ribena mixed with lemonade, then dip a breadstick in until it went a little soggy. It turns my stomach just thinking about it now but it was the best thing on earth only a few months ago. XClick to expand...

Turn my stomach too :haha:

I don't have weird cravings at the moment probably due to me feeling nauseous... might kick in later



mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, just wanna post my 7w/8w belly/bump photo :haha: Will keep doing it every Thursday so bare with me. :haha::happydance: Two-week photo just for comparison....
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/y31ixi2zl/image.jpg​

Wohoo I love bump pics!!!!!! :happydance:
I'm a little overweight so my fatty flab will show before baby belly... I'll wait before posting my bump!

I would however love to see your bump every week :)



SweetMelodies said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to you ladies that I would be able to eat and stomach soft and/or liquids better than solid foods??
> 
> I had some leftovers from last night for lunch because I cannot seem to finish a proper meal at a time. The chewing makes me feel more nauseous. But then I have yogurt and I don't have to chew (just swallow) and I can handle that just fine!!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should try a liquid food diet for a bit like yoghurt and custard etc.
> 
> All I wanted when I was feeling sick was watermelon and grapes. I ate 3 whole watermelons in a couple weeks. Really whatever you can eat right now is all the matters. Even if it's all junk food. My doctor said not to worry that you will make it up in the later trimesters.
> 
> In the second trimester I ate a ton of peanut butter and banana sandwiches lol. So far in the third I'm still just enjoying grapes :)Click to expand...

I had salad with pineapple last night and I felt great. Baby must have like it because I even managed to eat to lamb rib bones clean as well. Then I was stuffed :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Hello ladies, just wanna post my 7w/8w belly/bump photo :haha: Will keep doing it every Thursday so bare with me. :haha::happydance: Two-week photo just for comparison....
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/y31ixi2zl/image.jpg​

:happydance: wooooo!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi bumpies I hope you ladies and babies are doing well today :)

I have a question and was wondering if any of you have experienced this or if it is something I need to have checked...
My cm smells sweet?! I went to the ladies a while ago and noticed some discharge on my liner and it was normal white colour. I disposed of the liner only to find that I did not have a spare in my handbag. Anyway I can feel that there is some more in my undies and I know that is what I am smelling.

It is not offensive in any way or strange in colour so that tells me it is okay, but I'm no expert so was just wondering if anyone else has had this... maybe Daphne?? Seeing that my cycle and pregnancy so far seems to mimic yours :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi bumpies I hope you ladies and babies are doing well today :)
> 
> I have a question and was wondering if any of you have experienced this or if it is something I need to have checked...
> My cm smells sweet?! I went to the ladies a while ago and noticed some discharge on my liner and it was normal white colour. I disposed of the liner only to find that I did not have a spare in my handbag. Anyway I can feel that there is some more in my undies and I know that is what I am smelling.
> 
> It is not offensive in any way or strange in colour so that tells me it is okay, but I'm no expert so was just wondering if anyone else has had this... maybe Daphne?? Seeing that my cycle and pregnancy so far seems to mimic yours :haha:


Hi Pamela, i too have the same observation with my CM. It's not that much compared to before i found out. It's white in color and smell sweet.... Lets wait for others what their CM looks or smells like...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi bumpies I hope you ladies and babies are doing well today :)
> 
> I have a question and was wondering if any of you have experienced this or if it is something I need to have checked...
> My cm smells sweet?! I went to the ladies a while ago and noticed some discharge on my liner and it was normal white colour. I disposed of the liner only to find that I did not have a spare in my handbag. Anyway I can feel that there is some more in my undies and I know that is what I am smelling.
> 
> It is not offensive in any way or strange in colour so that tells me it is okay, but I'm no expert so was just wondering if anyone else has had this... maybe Daphne?? Seeing that my cycle and pregnancy so far seems to mimic yours :haha:
> 
> 
> Hi Pamela, i too have the same observation with my CM. It's that much compared to before i found out. It's white in color and smell sweet.... Lets wait for others what their CM looks or smells like...Click to expand...

See I KNEW IT! My pregnancy is so mimicking your one :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: That's why i never put everything in my journal so you'll notice and be surprise what is going on with your body. :haha: 

By the way, since i still have my last digital i might just pee on it tonight just to get a better video that i i maybe using in the future :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo and then you can post that video here lol!
I still look at my video of my digital.... felt like the longest 3 minutes of my life hahah


----------



## mdscpa

So, i used my last Clearblue HPT def no more POAS :haha: 

https://s30.postimg.org/3v5kn3ba9/image.jpg

Just took a video for future use..


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg you are pregnant Daphne! Hehehehe :)

My cm is white and increasing with each passing day. I guess it could be called sweet smelling too. It makes me think I'm wet all the time lol


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg you are pregnant Daphne! Hehehehe :)
> 
> My cm is white and increasing with each passing day. I guess it could be called sweet smelling too. It makes me think I'm wet all the time lol

Yeah i know, i was super shocked :haha: :rofl:

I guess this happens when we dont have anything to do but wait for doc's appointment. We ended up making sure everything is ok down there :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahahaha! Who needs docs, we got this!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the video of the test..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKumdWGJ68o


----------



## mdscpa

Since craziness is at its peak I took out the test strips from the first digital and today's test for comparison. This is the first time i did it on digital hpt usually i just throw them :haha: was shocked to see the line of the first test. And oh, never thought "pregnant" word will still appear after dismantling the test :haha:


https://s29.postimg.org/69ahanvpj/image.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yup... the waiting never stops :coffee: 
Symptom spotting also doesn't stop either.

Kenna, when are you going to start a pregnancy journal?


----------



## mdscpa

I think she's keeping her current journal unless she's planning to make a new one... Let us know Kenna so we can follow you as well.... :friends::hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I saw now that she changed the link name of her Journal :)
Either way I'll be following which ever is being updated.

I'm having such an awesome evening! I love music so sitting with my laptop, earphones and my eldest cat and just having a blast!
I cannot believe I'm still awake because I normally drift off at 10pm... that's like my new 12pm :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi bumpies I hope you ladies and babies are doing well today :)
> 
> I have a question and was wondering if any of you have experienced this or if it is something I need to have checked...
> My cm smells sweet?! I went to the ladies a while ago and noticed some discharge on my liner and it was normal white colour. I disposed of the liner only to find that I did not have a spare in my handbag. Anyway I can feel that there is some more in my undies and I know that is what I am smelling.
> 
> It is not offensive in any way or strange in colour so that tells me it is okay, but I'm no expert so was just wondering if anyone else has had this... maybe Daphne?? Seeing that my cycle and pregnancy so far seems to mimic yours :haha:

I've still got a lot of creamy white discharge at 29 weeks. I've got more now than I did to begin with, if anything! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kirsty... I read that the thick cm is normal... was just wondering about the "sweet smell"


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't say I've ever sniffed mine, sorry x


----------



## Kirsty3051

Saying that though, I know the smell of discharge changes depending on your diet. If you're eating a lot of fruit it will smell sweet. Meats...not so much x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's interesting about the diet that can have an effect on your cm... learnt something new today :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

This is going to be way tmi, but my discharge is unbearable if I eat raw onions. I didn't realise what was causing it until I mentioned it to my midwife during one of my appointments thinking I might have thrush or something, and then it clicked! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow... like having garlic and ending up with garlic breath :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I am going to wait until closer to the second trimester to make a pregnancy journal. Orrrr, I may keep my current one for simplicity lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I am going to wait until closer to the second trimester to make a pregnancy journal. Orrrr, I may keep my current one for simplicity lol.

I'll be following you regardless of where you update! Was just wondering if you were going to change to one :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

*So DH decided to make a teaser of our Pregnancy Announcement which will happen after a few months. We still need more photos and videos. Right now this teaser is for my BNB family. *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiySHB3Qcx8&index=3&list=UUEPoa66G7PjsW-u1YDIOJNg​


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Daphne!!! I love the video!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I saw a sign that had this saying on it and I cried in the store!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna you and Daphne both just gave me goos bumps all over!!!! 

I absolutely love that video, Daphne! So special!!

I cannot wait to experience that kind of love Kenna... it will be amazing because I already feel like I cannot love dh anymore than I already do :)


----------



## mdscpa

Been a crying lady tonight for no reason guess im just being hormonal....:cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Been a crying lady tonight for no reason guess im just being hormonal....:cry:

Ah feel better soon hun :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

*Today's symptom: 8 Weeks & 3 Days Pregnant*

*Been so gassy, constipated, no appetite (but have to eat), boobs screaming in pain... Been to the bathroom 6 times in the morning to poop (sorry tmi)...*


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Today's symptom:
> 
> Been so gassy, constipated, no appetite (but have to eat), boobs screaming in pain... Been to the bathroom 6 times in the morning to poop (sorry tmi)...

Ugh, sounds like a tough day, hun. I hope you feel better!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well I'm adding to your TMI, Daphne!
I WISH I COULD POOP!!!!! :rofl: So constipated hahahahahaa


----------



## Wishing1010

I woke up first thing and had to go poop! lol it like woke me from a dead sleep!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Aw. Baby is head down and I'm starting to feel like I've spent more time in the bathroom than I have out of it! :( X


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Well I'm adding to your TMI, Daphne!
> I WISH I COULD POOP!!!!! :rofl: So constipated hahahahahaa

Actually i'm just trying to poop but was unsuccessful.... 

:loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I thought dogs were man's best friend but it would seem we are all potty!

All you ladies being able to poop is making me so jealous right now :brat: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I thought dogs were man's best friend but it would seem we are all potty!
> 
> All you ladies being able to poop is making me so jealous right now :brat: :rofl:

:hugs: Don't you worry Pamela we are in this together..... The throne is my best friend now but she's not helping out :haha::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip you and me both no relief. Now with Murphy's law we'll probably get the ssshits once we're not close to a throne... :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Try lots of fruits like grapes, for instance. They usually help move things along for me!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Ladies, just wanted to share this video i just made. The audio was from the other forum and i used it for this video so everyone can hear it easily instead of downloading the audio file... This was her baby's heartbeat at 9w6d using her own doppler. Now, i pray to hear mine as well before the doc's office :haha: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMprkDH-JDc​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is awesome! Your doppler shoudl hurry up and get there already! :)


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> That is awesome! Your doppler shoudl hurry up and get there already! :)

Yeah it should hurry up..... Pregnant ladies can't wait any longer :haha:

Anyways, i hope i'll be lucky enough to hear the heartbeat.... The other lady started trying it at 8 weeks every 2/3 days and her patience paid off.... 

The heartbeat is a music in my ears. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I got a 2nd hand one for very cheap and it will be here at the end of the month when my mom comes to visit. I'll be 10 weeks then so maybe we can hear it too.

I really got it for dirt dirt cheap because the lady says it's not in great condition but claimed that once she got the hang of it it worked just fine. I'll try it out and if I cannot hear anything I'll wait till my 11 week scan. If we can hear the heart beat on the ultrasound day then I know the doppler is possibly not working or to give it more time... pass 12 weeks like the instructions say :)

Oh the lack of patience :coffee:
Early pregnancy test and then early everything else also :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So DH and I have been discussing names and I've had the following:

Boy: Daniel  
- DH's second name
Girl : Melanie  
- MEL from my name and NIE from his name

That was names I had thought of before we were even expecting or ttc.

Now that I'm pregnant I thought maybe I want the name to mean something and thus the Google search started.

DH however said "I have one name that I like and I'm sticking to it!" (oh he can be so stubborn sometimes but I still love him)
He said he likes the name "Jessie" and it is a unisex name so we can use it as a boy or girl name.

Enter Jessie into Google and as we are Christian I am so happy that Jessie has a meaning close to us "God's gift"
Our little one is a gift from God and his/her name will reflect it 

https://i.imgur.com/QFbxLut.png

So there we go ladies from now on our little bean will be Jessie!
I was hesitant at first but the more I think about it the more I like it and naturally DH is elated that he got to choose the name!! Seeing him happy makes me happy! Plus I feel like I can bond more now that I can start calling him/her by name :dance:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay! Love Jessie!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

When I have a girl, she will be Rebecca Louisa (for my grandmother, Becky Lou)
If I have another boy, it will be Medardo (for bf) Guardiano (for dear friend)
If I have two girls, the second will be Victoria (for my cousin) Melissa (for my mom)


----------



## Wishing1010

Love your names as well!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love the name Jessie x


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry ladies for late update... I was so sick again. Can barely eat. Every time i try i throw up DH told me to try eat fruits which i will do later and hopefully i can stomache some of it....


----------



## Querida87

mdscpa said:


> Sorry ladies for late update... I was so sick again. Can barely eat. Every time i try i throw up DH told me to try eat fruits which i will do later and hopefully i can stomache some of it....

Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. What worked for me when I was like that was to eat McDonald's French fries slowly and not drink anything with them or immediately afterwards. The salt helped the nausea and the heaviness of the potatoes (esp. with no liquid sloshing around) helped it to stick and not come up so easily. It may not be healthy, but hey, if it helps..


----------



## MarieMo7

Ladies, when you have 12 minutes to spare I *highly* recommend watching this video...
If you can't access, YouTube Rolf Larsen Miracle of Life. 
AMAZING.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think that Brianna might have something going with the potatoe, Daphne. I've come home from work a few times starving and the too nauseous to think of food... I always manage to 'enjoy' and keep a baked potatoe down :)


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you ladies. Will def include potatoes in my diet :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TMI update... Day 4 of no poopy :rofl:
I've gone to pharmacy and got syrup which is completely safe to use during pregnancy to assist because I literally cannot take it anymore!! So bloated that a stranger can easily assumpe I'm 5 months pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Good luck pamela!!! Hope the syrup works!!!!

Mm baked potato sounds delicious right now!!!


----------



## Querida87

Pamela - I look 5 months pregnant (and I didn't six weeks ago) and supposedly I am not pregnant! I'm not having trouble with bm's, but I get the bloating thing. 

And remember ladies, SALT ONLY (okay maybe black pepper) on your potatoes. If you load them up with mayo or sour cream chives bacon shredded cheese etc. etc. you might choke on your vomit because the toppings won't stay down and the potato won't come up. Yeah, it's happened to me, more than once.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Been a busy week, just able to catch up on everything.

I had horrible gas pains and constipation in my first trimester. Maybe one of the reasons I craved a lot of fruit like watermelon. Along with the nausea I think I lived on crackers and peppermint tea for weeks. The natural ginger Gravol tablets also helped.

Right now it's aching hips and heartburn yuck! I have a Doctors appointment tomorrow so I'm going to ask her if there is something stronger I can take aside from Tums.

My appointment is after my glucose screening test, for gestational diabetes. I am not looking forward to this, 12 hours fasting, getting blood drawn, then drinking basically a glass of orange syrup, then I get to sit in the waiting room for 2 hours (sigh!) then get more blood drawn! yay. lol Well at least the doctor gets the results right away so I will know.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> TMI update... Day 4 of no poopy :rofl:
> I've gone to pharmacy and got syrup which is completely safe to use during pregnancy to assist because I literally cannot take it anymore!! So bloated that a stranger can easily assumpe I'm 5 months pregnant! :haha:


Sorry for no poopy, Pamela.... I hope that syrup works like a charm....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with your tests SweetMelodies! Fx for only good results! 
Mmmm when you are done you can have a nice big steak (if you eat meat :) ) with lots of sauce!


----------



## ab75

Wunna, I was the same in the beginning and still am now occasionally. I find that having raisins with my cereal every day helps me a lot. I also got a "softener" from the doc to take,but it tastes vile and makes me sick xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies again with the TMI but I went poopy :rofl:
I'm so happy :dance: :dance: :dance:

Only problem is I think I have a hemorrhoid because I have some rectal bleeding and a little bit of discomfort. I wasn't straining when I went but the constipation probably caused the irritation.

Have any of you ladies had this? I'm going to monitor it because Dr Google says it is normal and if it gets worse I'll go to the doc immediately.


----------



## mdscpa

The 4-day hold might have caused it, I wouldnt worry so much.... But try to monitor it.... At last, you can breathe a bit.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ab75 said:


> Wunna, I was the same in the beginning and still am now occasionally. I find that having raisins with my cereal every day helps me a lot. I also got a "softener" from the doc to take,but it tastes vile and makes me sick xx

Thanks! I just posted about my "relief"
Luckily the syrup I got as softener tastes amazing!


----------



## MarieMo7

A few tips from this "seasoned pro..."

- SweetMelodies, especially for you....I had MAJOR acid reflux my first pregnancy, so I took a daily Omeprazole (Prilosec OTC) and it helped tremendously. The bad heartburn kicked in for me this pregnancy in third tri, and I've been taking 1 omeprazole daily for a few weeks - no issues!

- I take a daily (well, in the 3rd tri, THREE daily) stool softeners in capsule form. No taste! When I'm still backed up for a couple of days, I take a glycerin (i.e., non-stimulant) suppository and it fixes things right up.


----------



## Querida87

Marie - thanks for the info! Ever since my first pregnancy I suffer bad heartburn and too much calcium (in Tums) tends to back me up.

Wunna - I have had such problems preggers and not before. Sometimes you get a small tear in the skin either inside or at the exit, that causes bleeding after sever constipation. Definitely keep an eye on it but don't freak out to much as it will probable resolve itself


----------



## SweetMelodies

So the glucose test today wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, wasn't the best tasting but not horrible. Unfortunately she wont have my results until my next appointment but I'm sure it's fine.

As for the heartburn she told me to take 150mg of Zantac 2 times a day. So hopefully that helps. I mentioned to her about taking tums and she told be that taking to many tums can actually irritate your stomach and cause you to have more heartburn! Well that's good to know. lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SweetMelodies said:


> So the glucose test today wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, wasn't the best tasting but not horrible. Unfortunately she wont have my results until my next appointment but I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> As for the heartburn she told me to take 150mg of Zantac 2 times a day. So hopefully that helps. I mentioned to her about taking tums and she told be that taking to many tums can actually irritate your stomach and cause you to have more heartburn! Well that's good to know. lol

I'm glad everything went well and sure your results will be fine as well :)
Keep us updated though!
When is your next appointment?


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi everyone! Hi Wunnabubba2 thanks for the invite over! Im Amy I am about 4 weeks pregnant and I am calling my drs today. My 9 month journey has begun!


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi Mdscpa, I am here:)


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> Hi Mdscpa, I am here:)


Hi Amy, I'm Daphne.... Welcome to the group... I'm so amazed for a a quick transition from the other group to here :happydance:

Time to put some cool tickers in your signature hun....If you need help just shout out for help.... 

BTW, how long have you been TTC? Sorry if you've answered that already in the other thread which i might have missed.


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> SweetMelodies said:
> 
> 
> So the glucose test today wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, wasn't the best tasting but not horrible. Unfortunately she wont have my results until my next appointment but I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> As for the heartburn she told me to take 150mg of Zantac 2 times a day. So hopefully that helps. I mentioned to her about taking tums and she told be that taking to many tums can actually irritate your stomach and cause you to have more heartburn! Well that's good to know. lol
> 
> I'm glad everything went well and sure your results will be fine as well :)
> Keep us updated though!
> When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

Will do! My next appointment is on December 2nd. All of my appointments have been pretty great. My Dr just tends to repeat "You're Perfect" over and over for everything lol. I'm really glad my pregnancy is going well, I really hope all of yours go just as good!

I've gained 17lbs so far since my first appointment so she is really pleased with my weight. I'm not sure if I can sustain that since I'm actually heading to Mexico on vacation for 2 weeks this Saturday. I'll just try not to eat everything I see and keep up a decent amount of activity..floating around in the lazy river is exercise right??



mrsbreen said:


> Hi everyone! Hi Wunnabubba2 thanks for the invite over! Im Amy I am about 4 weeks pregnant and I am calling my drs today. My 9 month journey has begun!

Welcome! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Welcome Amy!!!!!

I'm Pamela :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh Mexico sounds amazing and immediately put me in the mood for some spicy nachos!!!!!! or or or Jalepeno chillis stuffed with feta and cottage cheese, crumbed and baked in the oven!

Sorry I got carried away with the food... enjoy your holiday and yes floating in the river is totally acceptable as exercise!


----------



## mrsbreen

I have been wanting a baby for a while we were just waiting for the right time or to get a little bit older I will be 25 when I give birth and he will be 26. This was our first time trying I feel so lucky and blessed the journey to get pregnant is so stressful and crazy mentally. I actually didn't think I would get pregnant so soon I wasn't expecting a positive on any test!


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oooh Mexico sounds amazing and immediately put me in the mood for some spicy nachos!!!!!! or or or Jalepeno chillis stuffed with feta and cottage cheese, crumbed and baked in the oven!
> 
> Sorry I got carried away with the food... enjoy your holiday and yes floating in the river is totally acceptable as exercise!

Now you see where my food dilemma comes in lol! Thank you! I'm going to try to relax and enjoy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think it happens when we least expect it... or not... ttc always has a mind of it's own.

How did you tell dh?


----------



## mrsbreen

He already figured i was lol because his strong little army he said


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha army! Well at least he has his own vote of confidence.


----------



## Wishing1010

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance: for you Kenna before i :sleep: :haha:


----------



## mrsbreen

I see some of us are going to be pregnant together for a long time how cool


----------



## Querida87

Quick update: tomorrow will be three days in a row that my ob is up in my uterus trying to remove my mirena. FX the hysteroscopy goes well. I have been noticing small gobs of EWCM and think O day might be coming soon.

BTW does your temp did post ovulation? Mine is usually between 96.9-97.2 but has never been below 96.9 until today when I logged 96.5. What does that mean??


----------



## mdscpa

Amy, i just noticed, when you celebrate your 1 year joining BNB next year you'll have your cute little baby in your arms as well. :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brianna, sorry I cannot tell you about temps... I only got to temp 1/2 a cycle and got my BFP then so not sure about that. Good luck I really hope the OB can get that damn thing out already!

Amy it's going to be so cool for us all to be pregnant together :)
Are you going to start a pregnancy journal or just follow along here?


----------



## mdscpa

Amy, did you call your doctor yet? Any set dates for an appointment??? :haha: Sorry i'm just so excited for you....

DH must be feeling really proud with his :spermy: :haha::rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> Quick update: tomorrow will be three days in a row that my ob is up in my uterus trying to remove my mirena. FX the hysteroscopy goes well. I have been noticing small gobs of EWCM and think O day might be coming soon.
> 
> BTW does your temp did post ovulation? Mine is usually between 96.9-97.2 but has never been below 96.9 until today when I logged 96.5. What does that mean??

It can dip pre O, and also a slight "fallback rise" after O. I'd say this is more of a pre O dip!

Good luck today!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks! Based on what you and others say, and the small amounts of EWCM I've been noticing, and the cp changes, and my temp of 91.1 this morning - I'd say I'll be ovulating this weekend and hopefully joining y'all with a BFP in two weeks or so.. YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

I just had a bit of tan discharge, like it had old blood in it. Maybe from the transvaginal US yesterday? I'm so scared. I did an internal check and there was no red or pink, just real light tan.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure everything is just fine hun! Like you said the light tan could be because of the u/s. Remember during pregnancy blood volume increases that is why when you blow your nose you can sometimes get a nose bleed. Maybe its the same down there and it could have just been an irritation! 

Regardles I will pray and I'm sure your baby is just fine and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, pamela! doc Google seems to think it was the ultrasound, so I will go with that. Going to take it easy just in case.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I cannot find any scientific proof online about a trans vag causing miscarriage and recurring miscarriages isn't that commom either. We might see it on here but we need to remember that is the handful of ladies who post and its not the norm.

I don't want to sound silly like I deserve a slap, but try not to worry and just monitor it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm getting the same on Dr Google; possible bleed from cervix (which is not internal - uterus related) that can be caused by internal ob exam or sex.

Darn it!! Way pass my bed time but I feel like I can't possibly go sleep until I know you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I have no cramping, and I have all my symptoms thus far. Just going to take deep breaths and pray I wake up to nothing out of the ordinary tomorrow!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great! The 'no cramping' is a very good sign so far that all is well plus you are feeling your symptoms! I've said my prayer for you, dh and your pumkin and will catch up wit you in the morning!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

mirena out in pain but happy. no cramps or red blood? I think you'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> mirena out in pain but happy. no cramps or red blood? I think you'll be fine. :hugs:

Yayayayayay!!!! Glad they got it out, I hope your pain goes away soon! <3

Thank you! I'm just praying for the best!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Wishing1010 said:


> I just had a bit of tan discharge, like it had old blood in it. Maybe from the transvaginal US yesterday? I'm so scared. I did an internal check and there was no red or pink, just real light tan.

I had brown/ tan discharge in the beginning as well. My Dr reassured me that brown/ tan blood is old blood and not to be worried about. I also had period like cramps that totally freaked me out in the beginning but again the doctor said this is completely normal your uterus is stretching and getting ready for the baby.

Later I had horrid pains around my belly button, this was just gas pains, trapped gas. Just for future reference lol!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna, how are you doing today??

Yay, Brianna! I'm glad the mirena is finally out. Feel better soon and get lots and lots of bd :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you SweetMelodies!!! :)

I'm doing great, Pamela! No more tan spots! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow the sigh of relief that just left my mouth took like 1/2 the world off of my shoulders!!!!
I am so happy that you are all good to go! :yipee: for forever baby!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Just read your updates and you had me freaked out.... Glad it stopped... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry ladies if i've been silent yesterday. I slept early due to very bad headache. Then woke up around 12mn to ask DH that I wanted some chicken with gravy.. So we drove for 30minutes just to get to the nearest Kentucky glad they're open 24/7. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Just watched this today and now I'm :cry: (tears of joy)... Praying we all have the same next year....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2IXBSKaChk


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG I just ruined my make up....that was so perfect!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Tell me about it!!! That was one of the most beautiful things that I've seen in a very long time!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... okay apart from my positive pregnancy test!

Oh and when I've given birth naturally I hope to look as pretty as she did!


----------



## Querida87

That was beautiful! glad to hear no one is having complications. AFM pain is bearable bleeding isn't too much and I definitely O today with my record high temp after yesterday's record low. Here's hoping I am an official legit member of this thread in two weeks!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Brianna! You should put your chart in your signature (if you don't mind) so that we can stalk it!

Hope to have you here soon


----------



## Querida87

Not sure how to do that, esp. since I got the ap on my ohone and log in here on the computer. Also does anyone know how to make the darn thing just accept your temp even if it seems too low? Mine was 91.1 yesterday and it won't let me enter it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keep up with the app on your phone but then also use Fertility Friend
Most ladies use that and it worked great for me!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks. I ended up entering a false temp tomorrow since the one I got couldn't be charted, but it's still much lower than my norm to give the chart a proper dip. That's not cheating is it? It was as close to the real temp as possible.


----------



## mrsbreen

Hi Ladies! I have been absent because im a busy busy hairstylist and all this exciting news i had to go tell my family. My drs appointment is Nov 24th, too far away. I have been sooo dizzy too! 
What exactly is a pregnancy journal? I guess that would be a good thing to do huh? And i should put a pic up and get a tracker and join the. Club lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mrsbreen said:


> Hi Ladies! I have been absent because im a busy busy hairstylist and all this exciting news i had to go tell my family. My drs appointment is Nov 24th, too far away. I have been sooo dizzy too!
> What exactly is a pregnancy journal? I guess that would be a good thing to do huh? And i should put a pic up and get a tracker and join the. Club lol

Wohoo your familiy must be so excited for you!!!

Kenna (Wishing1010) also has her next appointment on the 24th! :happydance:

Pregnancy journal is just a 'thread' you start that others can follow and then you can update what you are feeling etc. You can have a look at mine, the glittery words in my signature is the link to my journal :)


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, how's the game of "thrones" so far? :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahah Daphne you are too funny!! I just came back from a back, neck and shoulder massage. I got it as a present for my birthday in Sept and had to use it before it expires.

I had a bit push up while I was face down on the table but luckily the therapist is 24 weeks pregnant so she helped me real quick and understands. 

Other than that I'm doing great at the moment! So relaxed and thinking I should sleep a bit :)


----------



## Querida87

Glad you got to check in Mrsbean!! 

Pamela, you know a lot about temps right? At 2DPO my temp has gone back to baseline of 96.9.. That doesn't seem good to me. Also, I think I'm getting the flu, with the diarrhea and heartburn and (today) extreme nausea.. :( Does my temp today mean I'm not pregnant??


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brianna, I actually had all the ladies on the other thread "read" my temps to me. I impulsively started to temp on cd 12 and then got my BFP at 10 dpo so I actually dont know much about it at all.

The one thing they did tell me though is not to look at 1 temp at a time but at the tww temps in a whole...


----------



## Querida87

Thanks, this is my first time temping and I'm still trying to get the hang of it.


----------



## MolGold

Hi Girls

Ive been away for a while, and with a reason. I had odd cramps and a bleeding episode about a week ago, I was sent for a quick scan by my doc. They found a subchrionic bleed(SCH) in the uterus. Ive been put on 2 weeks bedrest.
Ive been away from google and the boards to help me relax. I feel much more relaxed now with no further bleed. I had the courage to start a journal yesterday. 

Hope you all are well.. and hello to the new ladies! I hope to be more regular now :)
XX


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Molgold! That sounds scary! I'm very glad you are okay now and that there is no more bleeding :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

MolGold - I wondered what had happened to you. Glad to know everything is ok with you now! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can I have prawns while pregnant??
Some of the things I've read says yes as long as they are cooked (I cannot imagine anyone wanting to eat raw prawns - yuck)

What is the verdict? I know muscles is a no go as they can make you very sick if they are off etc.


----------



## Querida87

Can't answer that one. I hate seafood. My bf is from a coastal town where everyone loves it. I'm gonna have fun at mealtimes when I go visit his family. lol


----------



## mdscpa

Morning ladies... Have a question, is it normal to feel tightening on lower abdomen? I have it for 2 nights in a row that lasted for almost 30 minutes.


----------



## Querida87

mdscpa said:


> Morning ladies... Have a question, is it normal to feel tightening on lower abdomen? I have it for 2 nights in a row that lasted for almost 30 minutes.

Definitely normal. I freaked out with #1 because I didn't know and with #2 because I had recently had a cesarean. You uterus is expanding and moving up, your other innards are being pushed up to make room, and your tendons are grumpily stretching.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hi ladies! Just a quick update to let you know why I haven't been around that much this week. We had a middle of the night visit to the hospital early Tuesday morning because I thought my waters were leaking and I had a lot of pressure in my lower back. Everything is looking okay, my waters haven't broke but I'm still contracting irregularly. I have another appointment tomorrow afternoon to make sure I haven't dilated any more. Baby is head down and I've been losing bits of my mucus plug since 24 weeks so they're not overly optimistic about me making it to 37 weeks. I'm officially on bed rest but everything is going really well so far. 

Hope you're all still doing well. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for popping in Kirsty! I'm glad things are going well with you and Leo, but sorry that he seems to want to come a bit early! I hope the bed rest is just what you 2 need and that everything will continue to go well :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Kristy - glad to hear that they have things under control for you! I had trouble with premature labor around 6 times with each of my children, so I know what you're going through. Good luck on keeping your little bean in there until time is ripe! Have they talked about steroids to strengthen the baby's lungs in case he comes early?


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything seems to be in the clear Kirsty.....

Goodluck on today's appointment.... Praying everything stays great with you and baby Leo. :hugs::friends:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Querida87 said:


> Have they talked about steroids to strengthen the baby's lungs in case he comes early?

My contractions are still irregular but a lot less frequent. I haven't dilated any further since Tuesday so everything is looking good. My midwife mentioned that some women go in to labour early but make it to 42 weeks! I'm sticking with 2 appointments a week and if there's any changes I'll get started on steroids right away. Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well fx that you won't need any meds and that you deliver Leo on term :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Kirsty - #2 tried several times to come early. Once I hit 36 weeks and my dr said he wouldn't stop labor again, he decided he wasn't ready to come. #2 ended up being 11 days late! GL


----------



## mdscpa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZsZ9vXFx04


----------



## Querida87

It's so weird you uploaded a video on multiples. My bf and I were just talking about if my strong early symptoms could be due to twins.. This feels weirdly like dejavu


----------



## Querida87

How is everyone today? Question, does your pee smell musty? I don't mean strongly ammonia-like, as when you're dehydrated, I mean as when you drive past week old skunk road-kill, maybe not strong but very musty.. I heard that's a sign and was wondering how common it is.


----------



## mrsbreen

Pamela I have been eating shrimp. I dont know why anyone would eat it raw either ugh. Everything i read said it was ok


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Amy :)

My seafood story began almost 8 years ago when I met dh. I only use to eat fish fingers and hake. That was about as far as it went.

He would offer me things and I would say "No thanks I don't eat that"
He made a good point in saying that I am not allowed to say I don't eat something if I haven't tried it. So I tried prawns and I almost fell more in love with them than dh :rofl:

I love me some prawns!!!! mmm with lots of lemon butter mmmmmmm 
Now I want prawns... dammit


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, pamela!!!! You are so funny! :) 

Brianna, mine smells diff but I think it's my vitamins.

How is everyone doing?! I have my next scan on Monday woo!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your next scan Kenna... I probably have mine at 12 weeks just 2 weeks from today. :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo Kenna!!!! Cannot wait for that scan and the hb!!! :wohoo:

I'm still nauseous the whole time, struggling to eat and tired. Luckily I can keep myself from puking in the morning. I try not to because that is when I take my vitamins and I don't want to risk "letting it out" if they haven't absorbed yet lol

Other than that I'm so excited for your scan Monday and then my mom is coming to visit next weekend! 

I'm just excited :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds awesome, Pamela!!! I hope you have a good visit with your family!!! :)

And thank you, I'm so excited too!!! My nausea seems to happen most when I'm hungry! I got it really bad before dinner last night.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, I've figured that as well. Try to eat the whole time (small bits obviously) so that your tummy doesn't get a chance to go hungry.


----------



## Querida87

Pamela - I switched to taking my vitamins at night and that stopped the vitamin sickness. There are also otc anti-nausea remedies that are safe for both children and pregnant women that you might consider checking in to. I feel so much better when I take mine.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Brianna.

My sickness is not due to my vits though because I gag whole day and feel off the whole day as well. At the moment I'm not throwing up that much that I would start taking meds for it. But I will keep it in mind if it gets too bad, thx :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Mine isn't bc of the vits, but is amplified by them. I haven't been throwing up much, I take the med for the sake of comfort and to be able to somewhat enjoy food, just 1 tBs in the am is good until about dinner time, but I never take a second dose. Today, it's worse though, and the meds just aren't covering it like they have been.


----------



## mrsbreen

Pamela do you like sushi? You might enjoy a shrimp tempura crunchy roll they are uhhhhmazing! Im sorry you have morning sickness boooo. I talked to my mom and sister about their pregnancies and said they werent sick, and i thought there was something wrong with me but i have been wizzing alot, sometimes i will get dizzy but its not as bad as it has been. I get sleepy in the early evenings so i take a nap:) and tender breasts. Thats about it for my preg symptoms so far. Monday is almost here for my first appointment yay :)


----------



## mrsbreen

I thought there was something wrong with me because i wasnt feeling ill. But smells can make me gag and im smelling everything! I cannot go to thriftstores or used furniture stores anymore ugh


----------



## mrsbreen

Wishing- i think we are really close in pregnancy i am 5 weeks 6 days to my guesstimation. But monday is my appointment hooooray!


----------



## Wishing1010

Less than a week Apart! Fx for your appt on Monday, I hope we both have good news!!!


----------



## mrsbreen

Meee too. When is your apt? Have you gone already?


----------



## mdscpa

FX to your appointments on Monday, Kenna and Amy....

Please keep us posted. 

Praying for an awesome news which i know it will be....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay we are all bump buddies with us being at most a week and a bit apart! :dance:

Amy my morning sickness only kicked in during the middle of 5 weeks so in the beginning I also thought something was wrong but when it started boy did it start lol
OMG while typing about sickness I literally gagged :rofl: WTF??? hahahahaaha


----------



## mrsbreen

Yea my husband has been real good at grossing me out lately, i keep telling him to cool it on the gross factor but its unintentional. It is so cool to have this thread here after we get bfps there is soo much to talk about. Has anyone else been getting dizzy? For a while i was wobbling like a drunk person if wandering around too much


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Amy I just realised I nevere responded that I'm not a sushi fan. I've tried it before and I hate the sea grass and raw fish. I do however like salmon roses.... Mmmmm :)

I generally have low low blood pressure. Thus far I haven't had any dizzy spels but the dr seems to think I'll suffer them in about a month or 2 when our summer heat hits. 

Are you going to get a ticker in your signature soon? I need reminders on how far along you girls are :rofl:


----------



## Querida87

Amy - I've had lots of random dizzy spells lately! I guess it *could* be my blood pressure, but it usually rises when I get dizzy, due to uncontrolled headaches. I haven't had any of those recently..


----------



## mdscpa

*Here's my bump/bloated belly at 9 and 10 weeks. Sorry it took awhile.*

*9 weeks pregnant:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/9w_zps0e498ab5.jpg

*10 weeks pregnant:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

I swear you have twins in there, Daphne!!!!

Amy, I had a confirmation appt at 5 weeks, 2 days. Got to see the gestational sac but too early for anything else. I go on the same day as you to see if we can find the embryo and hopefully a heartbeat! I'll be 7 weeks that day :)


----------



## mdscpa

DH noticed my belly is so big this week like it was during the 6-8 weeks pic. My 9 weeks pic seems bloating was gone and my tummy returned to normal. We just can't figure out why i'm getting big this early.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love it Daphne!!! So cute!!

Guess what ladies?! I've skipped 2 afs already :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay congrats, Pamela!!!!! Awesome milestone!!! :)

Daphne, I can't wait for your next scan!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna, now my next milestone will be to actually be able to have a proper meal. 

I am literally hungry all the time because I just can't seem to eat anything! I force things in but I can only manage 1 or 2 bites of something and then I'm done. So even though my head is not constantly in the toilet I do feel like I'm suffering with the all day sickness. I've also lost more than a kg even with all the constipation and water retention...


----------



## mdscpa

Some women tend to lose weight during the first few weeks which is due to MS. I lost almost 2kgs already. Not worried though coz i know i'll start gaining in the next few weeks. I'm starting to eat like a normal person again :haha: just a bit though. I try to eat all i can when i'm in the mood. 

I'm really getting excited for your scan as well. What time will it be? I'll have mine late thursday on Dec. 4th...


----------



## Wishing1010

It will be morning for mine, I should be able to update you all by your dinnertime!


----------



## mrsbreen

How do i get a ticker?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are getting back to eating :) oh and trust me I'll make up for it when I can eat again. I seem to do better with liquids, I drink close to 3 litre of water a day and then I 'snack' on milk :haha: 
I'm not worried about weight loss either seeing that I am currently overweight anyway haha.

I'm sure Jessie is just fine as well otherwise I wouldn't have felt yucky. Sorry for being a bit whiney tonight but thanks for understanding.

I can't wait for my scan either!!! I have to phone the doc on 8 Dec when he is back from leave and then I'll get a scan date :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Amy, you can Google "pregnancy tickers" and sites like Lilipie, The Bump or Ticker Factory wil come up. You can play around on the sites and put your due date in and customise it. When yourt are done they will generate a BBcode for you. That is the code you copy and then you paste it here on your signature. 
Did that make any sense? I'm not so great with explaining, sorry :)


----------



## Wishing1010

You can go to the web and search for pregnancy tickers. Then you can build your own. Mine came from thebump.com


----------



## mrsbreen

Is my ticker working? I added a pro pic but i cant see it


----------



## mrsbreen

Lol i see my ticker


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I see it too Amy :)


----------



## mrsbreen

I figured it all out although my tracker may be wrong on time but ill fix it after my dr appoinment.:)


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> I figured it all out although my tracker may be wrong on time but ill fix it after my dr appoinment.:)

Good luck on your appointment Amy.... Can't wait for the good news... 

:happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait for your appointment either, Amy. You and Kenna, then Daphne and then me :)

Who is the lady in your profile pic?


----------



## Wishing1010

I POAS OPK like Jess did lol. Wow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> I POAS OPK like Jess did lol. Wow!

I'm gonna try that later tonight with CBD. :happydance: Maybe it'll give me a laughing (with sounds) solid face... And telling me, "are you crazy? Of course, you'll see a line!!!" :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

lol! I know, it's fun to see lines!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah you ladies are making me want to pee on things! :rofl: I'm all out of hpt and opks though... Wonder if I can make lines on the furniture :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol!!! Omg pamela!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just imagine that, dh wakes up and walks in on me taking a squat on the couch hahahahahaha


----------



## mdscpa

You're too funny Pamela... But that's an idea.... Please, if you do, kindly post the pic so we can analyze. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Will do, Daphne! I know how you guys like stalking :) Plus opinions on lines are always welcome :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahahaha!!!!

Oh! No more spotting here :happydance:


----------



## mrsbreen

Holy moly. What a fun group. Pamela! Why thats little ol' me ofcourse!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay to no spot..... :wohoo::happydance:


----------



## mrsbreen

My boobs are hurting sooooo bad! No morning sickness tho, cant decide which is worse


----------



## Wishing1010

You are beautiful, amy!!!

I had sore books before my morning sickness struck. Now, I have both!


----------



## mdscpa

Your so pretty Amy...


----------



## mrsbreen

And you are right before my so ill probably be next in line


----------



## mdscpa

mrsbreen said:


> My boobs are hurting sooooo bad! No morning sickness tho, cant decide which is worse


They're not fun at all. But it will keep your mind at ease knowing that your body is doing what it should. Oh, and wait til it's the nips turn.... Wait, have you experienced itchy boobs yet? Me, Kenna (wishing) and Pamela had those.... :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

My boobs are still crazy itchy!!! I have accidentally scratched them without realizing I'm in public several times :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

By the way, i think i'll be needing new pants now. We just bought a few last time with stretchable waist but now i can't fit to them......Or I better start buying maternity dress. :D


----------



## mrsbreen

Thank you ladies:) oh gosh yes itchy boobs. It kinda feels good to scratch tho.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going shopping for maternity jeans with no buttons next weekend! :dance:

I'm so grateful that there is no more spotting Kenna! :hugs:

And then... Amy! If you don't mind me saying but damn you are super sexy!!!! Wow

Then regarding itchy boobs... Haha I still have them and like you Kenna I find myself scratching them at the grocery store while wondering what to buy :rofl:


----------



## mrsbreen

I cant wait for shopping!!! How fun.


----------



## mrsbreen

I scratch mine anywhere without thinking, i guess how men scratch their junk in public. Ew. But my husband is usually like what are you doing! Oh they itch! That old man over there is watching you scratch you made his day.


----------



## mrsbreen

Whats funny about this pic i took it on the first day of my last monthly, i was extra pretty because i was doing hair and makeup for a wedding in Sedona.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha Amy
That reminds me of the one time I went with my sister and mom to Spur. My sister decided to make funny seductive faces while licking the cream off the chocolate mousse when my mom realised the old man at the table opposite us was staring at her :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Guess it's safe to say that itchy boobs is a preggy symptom....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes I guess it is... Speaking of which I'm off to the grocery store now. Will do some scratching when I'm there haha


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Scratchy boobs for all!!!


----------



## mdscpa

For now, i have to improvise in wearing my jeans. Unbutton and unzip it. Now i'm good to go.... :lol::rofl: Good thing we live here where we're not allowed to go out without Hijab (covering). 

Can't wait to go shopping again..... :happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Go Pamela... Scratch that boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::rofl::haha:

Mine occasionally but my tummy started getting itchy since last week maybe because it's now growing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Remember to rub lots of baby oil on your tummu. Its not going to do anything for stretchmarks but it helps the skin to say moist and therefore less itch! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I had a proper meal tonight and 2nds!!!!!! :dance:

I just love this recipe:
Layer raw chicken fillets in oven pan, cover with chopped/slices raw mushrooms and smother with creamed spinache. Bake in oven till chicken is cooked. It will be watery due to spinache so then I dish it into another oven pan so that there is no excess water. Cover with ham and cheese and bake further until cheese is melted and golden brown :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Mmmm sounds yummy!!!

I like soup right now, anything else makes me sick. But, I can eat after I eat some soup lol


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies so I'm going to poas (opk) in a bit. Let's see if there's gonna be a solid/flashing/blank face or dark line.... But it's an hour hold so i dont know :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! It will be a solid smiley!!!


----------



## Querida87

Wow y'all sure have had a gab fest since I was last here! Glad to know everyone is doing well! Idk if they have this where some of y'all are, but the make this thing that buttons onto your pants when they're undone and keeps you covered while wearing your slightly too small favorite pants. It's only a temporary fix, but it will help for now. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Querida87 said:


> Wow y'all sure have had a gab fest since I was last here! Glad to know everyone is doing well! Idk if they have this where some of y'all are, but the make this thing that buttons onto your pants when they're undone and keeps you covered while wearing your slightly too small favorite pants. It's only a temporary fix, but it will help for now. :hugs:

Thanks, Brianna! I need that with this bloat lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Brianna, I actually have 2 of them! A black and white one. Problem is my tummy isn't big enough to use them yet lol! 

I had soup this afternoon Kenna and I added a roll. I felt full for the 1st time. Then I kept grazing till dinner time so that my tummy doesn't get empty and I think that might have helped in me being able to eat more :)


----------



## mdscpa

So I did what Jess and Kenna did. An opk as hpt experiment.... Please watch the video first (as if i'll know what you did first) :haha::rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVma7lGVRXk&list=UUEPoa66G7PjsW-u1YDIOJNg



Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb77fd1a0.jpg


HERE's my real OPKs from this cycle for comparison, the last strip from the right was my solid face. See the difference? The test and control line interchanged from today's opk :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps192ee7b2.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol Daphne! Exactly as suspected :rofl: love it!!!

Pamela, I think that's the trick! Going to add soup in and then keep something in my tummy throughout the day.


----------



## mdscpa

Edited my previous post to add my opks (cbd) this cycle for comparison :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Im laughing how the control line was almost faint at today's test compared to when i first got my solid face befor O where the control line was darker than the barely there test line :lol::rofl:

Have 2 more test strips to put to waste :lol::rofl::happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Crazy progression! Love it!


----------



## mdscpa

Saw this video on FB and i just wanted to share it before i go and sleep. It's very cute!!!!! I think it's an old commercial but it's the first time i saw it. Have a nice day and goodnight everyone....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=366044123551199


----------



## mrsbreen

now I'm hungry


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Saw this video on FB and i just wanted to share it before i go and sleep. It's very cute!!!!! I think it's an old commercial but it's the first time i saw it. Have a nice day and goodnight everyone....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=366044123551199

OMG I'm bawling, that was so cute!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Finally here!!!!!!

I just made a youtube video on the tests and what has been going on. Check it out (and don't forget to watch the ad)

[youtube]qMGHtc7Tst0[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Finally here!!!!!!
> 
> I just made a youtube video on the tests and what has been going on. Check it out (and don't forget to watch the ad)
> 
> [youtube]qMGHtc7Tst0[/youtube]

Glad to see you here. :happydance:

Great video Jess. I'm so happy for you... Rest assured that we are praying that our babies stick together till we deliver them.... 

Take care..... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jess :dance:
Happy to see you here!!


----------



## mrsbreen

Jess cant wait to hear if there is one baby or more! Whoohoo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Boredome went on a date with curiosity and they killed the cat... :rofl:

Okay so a while ago I posted about leaning towards Jessie being a boy and I just can't wait for 20 week u/s to find out for sure. I will however be happy either way girl or boy :)

I just did the baking soda gender prediction test. Your drop a little of your urine on 2 tbsp of baking powder. If it nothing happens you may be having a girl and if the mixture starts to fizz you may be having a boy. 

Mine fizzed like a mother upper :)

Again I know this isn't accurate (although 70% of the women who took part in the study got the correct answer) was just something fun to do. Will be happy regardless of whether Jessie is a boy or a girl! 

See you ladies made me want to pee on stuff so I took to the baking aids hahaha.

Now your turn to go and do it and then we see how many of ours were correct when we find out the genders later! You gals up for it?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Jess!!!! Woohoo! I was going to ask if you wanted to join!!! Just finished watching your video and its so beautiful! I'm so ecstatic for you!!!! Can't wait for your US on the 4th!!!!!! We finally got our BFP! Woohoo!!!!

Pamela, we are secretly hoping we have a little boy (Shawn) but would be over the moon either way!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna. I'm contemplating calling the on call doctor as I have been having some sharp pains and dull cramps since yesterday and a very sore back. I don't quite know what to expect especially after 3 miscarriages. Did any of you have this?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I can safely say that we have all had this Jess.

I kept thinking af cramps seeing that I found out 3w4d and was so afraid of chemical.

I've read many articles saying that the cramping during early pregnancy is normal as your uterus and surrounds will start making place for your baby. Brown spotting is also common for some women. Try not to let that get to you and just be on the lookout for red blood with strong cramps. They say the cramps should be bearable as well, must not get too strong.

With your great numbers I'm sure your bean is just making sure that he/she is nice and comfy :)


----------



## mdscpa

i had cramps for as long as i can remember and i think it's just normal as long as the pain is not severe and accompanied with blood then you should be fine. I know you've have MCs before and that for sure will haunt you with every bits of twinges you feel down there. I'm praying that this one sticks and all is well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I was thinking even though we can all tell you that we have had it if you would feel more comfortable you can call the dr. 

I remember after my FIL passed away dh had severe panick attacks and always felt like he was having a heart attack. It always calmed him a bit if a dr looked at him.

I hope what you are feeling is normal like we've had :hugs:


----------



## mrsbreen

Jrepp, i definately had some light cramping.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I'm wondering if my placenta has started to take over... I've been feeling surprisingly good since yesterday morning when it comes to eating... I was worried about the nausea sort of being gone and many ladies on Google have had the same thing on or about 9 weeks. The ms lessens a bit as the placenta starts taking over and placenta should be fully functioning by 12 weeks.

Maybe I'm lucky and it started a bit earlier for me :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

You ladies don't half chat! How're you all doing since I last checked in? X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Kirsty! How arte you and Leo? No signs of him coming earlier anymore?

I'm hanging in there. My ms seems to have lightened way up since yesterday. Made up for it and ate a lot. Fx everything is still fine and that I'm just lucky in it stopping early.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm still on bed rest but he's doing really well so far and we're feeling pretty optimistic that he'll stay put until at least 37 weeks. I've got another appointment tomorrow morning so I'll check back after that. I'm really hoping they decide to take me off of bed rest so I can go back to work for another month at least. 

My morning sickness came as and when it pleased after my first trimester. You're nearing the end of your first trimester now so fingers crossed it lightens up for you too! X


----------



## Querida87

Question: does anyone know what baking soda is supposed to do for not pregnant women? I wanna pee on it now too, just for fun (still dk whether I am or not yet) but wouldn't know how to read the results assuming I'm not preggers..


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, mine ease off at around the same time as you... Still had few episodes though but not like before... I googled as well and found this.

_*"Gestational Weeks 7 to 14

Between gestational weeks 7 and 10, the placenta starts to produce progesterone, replacing the corpus luteum as the primary source for the remainder of your pregnancy. Progesterone levels often plateau or sometimes even decrease during this transitional period. After week 10, progesterone levels start to increase again to reach a first-trimester peak of 15 to 60 ng/ml, notes an article in the January 2004 issue of "Gynecological Endocrinology." Levels will continue to increase throughout pregnancy. Expect them to be even higher if you are pregnant with twins or triplets. These higher levels of progesterone relax smooth muscles in the uterus to help make room for your growing baby and prevent uterine contractions. Unfortunately, the smooth muscle in the digestive tract is also affected, possibly leading to heartburn, indigestion, hemorrhoids and constipation."*_

It is around this time that placenta starts to take over and starts to replace pregnancy hormones (HCG), which causes most of our symptoms, with progesterone hormones. So i'm feeling ok after reading that.. I continued temping and my temps had a decreasing pattern from 8w1d until yesterday 10w3d (my lowest temp near the cover-line, just .4 degrees higher) and today, 10w4d, it jumped back up. I'm going to continue temping til after 12weeks when they say the placenta will now be fully formed and progesterone will continue to increase. I wanted to see if i'm really going by the book here. It's my only assurance while waiting for any appointments.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for that info, Daphne!!! :hugs:

Making me feel a lot better as well. I think for us who are going through this for the 1st time we don't know what to expect and what is normal or not. So I feel better because I can eat :dance: and better knowing that this is just the placenta starting to do its thing :)

Brianna, I'm not sure what the baking soda would do if you were not pregnant. It's not accurate either when you are pregnant - just something fun to do and not to be relied on. Try to google it and see if it gives you better answers, sorry 

Kirsty, keep us updated once you've been for your appointment! I hope that it all goes well and that Leo stays in there till 37 weeks. Oh and yes that is an order little man :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and it would seem my constipation has become a little better as well. 
Sorry for the TMI but 2nd day in a row that I could 'go'

I'm having some gagging this morning but still better than the period I went through where I could not eat at all!


----------



## mdscpa

That's good.... I forgot to mention yesterday I got so dizzy i almost faint while i was waiting for a taxi going to work. Good thing i found a post where i could lean on for while and waited til i felt a breeze on my nape. And last night i got to release after 2 days constipation :haha: Stayed hours in the loo i even saw small blood in my stool.... Sorry TMI.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hee haah so we both "went" Daphne :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Tummy felt good again.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

https://i.imgur.com/m0g8WKJ.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Saw this now... And i'm heartbroken... How could a person leave her child for 5 days in a drain??? No matter what her reasons are, this is unacceptable. A lot of women are trying so hard to have a child and it's just so easy for her or some to just throw away their miracle.


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...rm-drain-mom-charged-attempted-murder-n254691


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:cry:
I don't get it either!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Jennuuh

How did I miss this?! I think I was in the 'Easter egg' thread too and then you switched it over to Sticking together! 

I'm here now right? Better late than never?! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Jenna..... You are right better late than never.... Just 39 days to go....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Jenna :)

You don't know me but I stalked the "sticking together" thread for a while before I posted. I had to read through some 400 odd pages to catch up so I feel like I know the ladies better than they know me :haha:

Oh and no I'm not crazy... Well... okay maybe just a little :rofl:


----------



## mrsbreen

Ok ladies im so nervous and have so many butterflies in my tummy my first drs. appointment is in 1hour 20 mins ill let you guys know


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck Amy, not that you need it. I know everything will be just fine....

Good news are coming today... First Kenna, and now you.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cannot wait for your feedback Amy! I'm sure your appointment will go great! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Come on.......updates please!


----------



## Querida87

How is everyone today?? How are all the precious little sticky beans??


----------



## mdscpa

How are you today Jess? Anymore cramping?


----------



## mrsbreen

My first ultrasound is December 16th, my estimated due date is July 17th a week after my husband Reggies birthday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool Amy!
What did they do at your appointment? Check anything?


----------



## mrsbreen

We went over all the proceedures and what is safe for me and baby and not safe, all the information of what we are going to do. Didnt have to do pap yay.


----------



## mrsbreen

I kept all my clothes on this time waiting for insurance to kick in before all the fun stuff happens. Find out the sex when im 17 weeks


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad it went well. Looks like we all have scans scheduled for December :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Here's my little pumpkin! Heartrate 124 bpm. Measuring only 6 weeks but doc is hopeful we will see a better date at my next appt in January. Heart rate was fab and they couldn't find any reason why I spotted other than a sensitive cervix. So, we are allowed to resume BD but DH is allowing me to rest tonight before taking advantage of me tomorrow :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds like a good visit, Amy!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lovely ultrasound!

If you open your picture and turn your head to the left, it looks like a fish is about to eat your baby haha! X


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> Lovely ultrasound!
> 
> If you open your picture and turn your head to the left, it looks like a fish is about to eat your baby haha! X

Lol!!!! Love it :)


----------



## Jrepp

That's great Kenna!

AFM scared to death that something is going wrong


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Why Jess? Does it feel like it or is just because of your previous mc?

I'll keep you and your little bean in my prayers and lots of sticky thoughts :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Fear of losing our little one is something we cannot get rid of more so for those who had a previous experience. I know everything will be fine Jess..... We're praying with you that this is our forever baby....


----------



## Soph1986

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me posting here, but I've been stalking this page and wondered if anyone could help. I am about 5 weeks pregnant and this morning I had pink discharge when I wiped and it continued (lightly) until lunchtime, but nothing on pantyliner. There were no cramps but I have been experiencing cramps on and off (some painful) during the last week. Panicking now that it's all going wrong :cry: . Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Soph1986, I hope that everything is okay!

I haven't had any spotting since my BFP. Wishing1010 has had some brown spotting and at her 7 week scan baby's heartbeat was great.

From what I have read as long as there is no heavy bleeding accompanied by cramps spotting can be normal for some women. Maybe you can speak to your Dr to get a look at it? FX hun! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Soph, welcome to the group.... I say you are just fine not that i'm an expert or have experienced the same but based on the other ladies and what i've read, as long as the it's not red nor heavy and painful when it happens, then there's no need to panic... Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know, I just know the cramps are pretty painful. I called and they are doing an ultrasound at 10 to make sure everything's ok (with the disclaimer that they may not be able to see anything since I'm only 5 weeks). I feel horrible because I don't want to seem like someone who freaks out over every little thing, and my hubby won't be there. 

I do have a cold sore popping up which I'm not thrilled about. It really sucks but I'll take it.

Sophie I have heard that spotting and cramping is normal in early pregnancy, but if you are concerned I highly recommend calling your doctor to make sure. I just called and they are doing a scan.


----------



## mdscpa

FX Jess that everything is just fine...... :hugs:

Please keep us posted.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Jess! Your nrs were so nice and high early on which makes me think sticky bean! 

Please let us know what they say! Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Any news Jess? I hope you guys are okay!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess's scan went great, everything is ok! 

Soph, call the doc, they will
Give you some reassurance!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna, it's been a long day and I'm just now getting to respond. My scan went amazingly well. They were able to see one gestational sac but no fetal pole yet. The sac measured exactly 5 weeks which is amazing. The doc said that although we only see 1 sac, I may have 2 babies in there or a hidden sac elsewhere but I implanted directly in the middle of my uterus. The corpus luteum is HUGE and definitely producing enough progesterone to keep the pregnancy nice and healthy but I still need to be on the suppositories. Here is a pic of my little baby. Both pics are in the bfp thread.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

My goodness you ladies can chat!! Congratulations to the new ladies. 
Great scans Kenna and Jess xx


----------



## mdscpa

That is just wonderful Jess... I'm so so happy for you..... I've read your blog and it's good that you have answers why you're having those cramps.... Hoping and praying for your smooth pregnancy.... BTW, saw a video of Kristy last night. She got featured on one of the shows in her country. I felt so happy that she got pregnant but sad that she couldn't celebrate it with her husband... Life if just so unfair..... Hope everything goes well with her.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad your appointment went well Jess!!! Great scan pics as well! 
Canno wait till they can confirm whether you are having 1 or 2 or more babies :)


----------



## mdscpa

*11 Weeks Pregnant: Bloated/Bump Belly*


*So DH decided to take a photo earlier this dawn since we both cannot wait for tomorrow afternoon to update you ladies. *




Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-a_zpsf92bb802.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-b_zps1bc6a9cb.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Beautiful bump! Mine looks like I've shoved a basketball under my tshirt. X


----------



## MarieMo7

Jess! So excited to see you on here! Congrats on your BFP and your scan!! My thoughts and prayers with you that all continues to go well and you have your sticky bean(s).


----------



## MarieMo7

Ladies - love seeing your bumps and hearing about the process you've made!
My bump is officially a baby now...birth story linked below!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2259651-my-sort-tolac-repeat-c-section.html


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've read your bump to baby story Marie :)
I'm happy that everything went smoothly and that little Reese is healthy and perfect!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo::wohoo:

The doppler just arrived. Will try to call to confirm if they're gonna deliver it or i have to pick it up.... :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10818794_10204604635450824_1185606561_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: cannot wait for you to test it out!!!


----------



## mdscpa

DH is going to try to ask directly from the the post office. Hopefully he can get it instead of waiting if it's gonna be delivered to his office. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

DH finally got a chance to talk to one of their agents and they said they have it on their system already and told him he can possibly pick it up on Monday. :happydance:

We can't wait anymore....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YAY Daphne! We cannot wait for it either! You got me so excited!


----------



## mdscpa

I sure hope he can get it so we can finally hear our LO's strong heart before our scan next Thursday.


----------



## Wishing1010

Can't wait!!! I think I'm going to get one in a few weeks, for some reassurance while awaiting my next scan in January!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay to the doppler..... it will be my best buddy while waiting for future scans. :haha:

I'm so jealous about your BD sessions after your + hpt... :cry: 

Why in the world i'm so afraid of doing it.... Anyways, just one more week :haha::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo Daphne you guys can make a nice and romantic setup and have it be like your 1st time all over again :winkwink: :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have been stuck in a line at Home Affairs for the last 3 hours!!! Drives me crazy that everything takes so long. Luckily the lady next to me kept my place for me when I had to go "get rid" of my breakfast in the bathroom...

Bored :sleep:


----------



## mdscpa

That sucks Pamela you have to wait for so long. How are you feeling now?

AFM, nosebleed for the last 2 nights and when i thought puking eased-up, I was so wrong, I started puking last night uncontrollably. :cry: Felt like i released everything I ate....


----------



## Jrepp

I'm right there with you ladies on the nausea and vomiting! It sucks, but I'll take it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for my late reply but it's been a long busy day to get everything done in my off day.

I'm feeling a bit better but the long day on my feet has caused my ankles to throb with pain. I spring cleaned the house and am lying on the couch now awaiting my mom and sisters' arrival.

Yes Jess, we've been saying the same thing. Sucks to vomit but it means we are having healthy pregnancies so we take it in our stride :)

I love seeing your ticker Jess!!!! :dance:


----------



## Querida87

My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh I'm sorry Brianna :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi Jess,

Just wanna share you the reference range of HCG my hospital have for the pregnancy and i say you're on the normal range.
 



Attached Files:







Beta No. 1 - Oct. 11, 2014.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I've been quiet, been off with family for the holiday. Home now and in serious need of doing some cleaning and decorating for Christmas!

Nausea and vomiting are still a daily event!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you had a very good time with your family, Kenna... And goodluck with the household chores.... :D

AFM, didn't come to work... Having a hard time balancing myself. Dizziness is at it's best.... 

One more day and hoping DH will be able to get the doppler.. Happy that i'll be hitting 1 hundreds days left tomorrow.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for 100's Daphne :wohoo: and Yay for 8 weeks tomorrow Kenna :dance:

I had a wonderful weekend with my mom, stepdad, 2 sisters, BIL and DH. Fun filled and busy busy. I'm so tired now especially after I went for my 1st swim of the summer in the ocean :) Was amazing!

Puking yestetrday was terrible but luckily feeling good today.


----------



## Jrepp

Nausea and vomiting are the norm for me as well. Nothing sets right and it's only the occasional meal that stays down. Wondfo hot was light this morning so I kind of freaked but I'm doing alright now. I did Nick my lady parts trimming the area this morning.


----------



## mdscpa

Due to severe dizziness, i went to the hospital to consult my OB and get checked if i need some meds to ease it up. She didn't gave me anything for it and told me it's just due to hormones and all i need is to rest and drink plenty of water. I ended up having my scan instead... Too bad DH wasn't around... Baby is all over the place, and yeah it's just one in there, it took them few minutes before they were able to get the FHR which is 147 bpm. However, baby's size is 7 cm and have put me more than a week ahead of 11w3d. Checked online and 7 cm size is for 13 weeks, i can't be 13 weeks, unless i'm growing super tall/large baby.... I will keep my due date though until we get another scan after a month.

Here's a pic of the scan which btw isn't that good. This is the last time we're going there and will have to change doc.... I'm not happy with the quality of their services nor the sonos.




Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/30-11-2014-scan_zpsf9577171.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:
:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

DH finally got the doppler!!!!!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FetalDoppler_zps0d63af71.jpg​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo:
Cannot wait for you to use it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

We'll try tonight once we are home.... :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls! how is everyone?

Jess, CONGRATS! Ive been MIA but I am glad to see this bit of news!! :hugs: yay!!

Brianna :( Aw, sorry hun :hugs: 

Glad for the Doppler Daph :) let us know how it went!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 17 weeks Aditi....

Will try to take a video and post in asap tonight or tomorrow morning. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you! 

Can't wait to hear if the dopplar worked


----------



## mdscpa

i hope it works, Jess.... 

How are doing btw? Hope sickness is not being too hard on you....


----------



## wantingagirl

I was on the other thread :) I just got my clear bfp yesterday a hint of it the day before :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Wantingagirl!!! Congrats on that BFP!!!
I'm Pamela fi you'd like to go by 1st names :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, we used my 2nd hand doppler at 10 weeks exactly and we found the heartbeat so I'm sure you'll be able to find it as well.

I suggest doing what my sister (trained paramedic) did with mine. She first put it on her heart so that we could distinguish between what breathing sounds like etc and also because mine is 2nd hand we did that to test that it is working.

Anyway after about 5 mins or so we found it. It was very soft and like a drum roll in the background "drrrrrr"
I let my bladder get really full and after a few hours we tried again. The full bladder lifted my uterus so that made the heartbeat (louder) easier to hear as well.

Cannot wait for you to let us know!


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> I was on the other thread :) I just got my clear bfp yesterday a hint of it the day before :)

Yeah, i remember you..... :wohoo: that thread is just awesome... Wishing every ladies there get there :bfp: soon...

Congrats!!!!!!!

I'm daphne btw.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for the info Pamela.... I will try to drink lots of water tonight to have a full bladder enough not to drown myself :haha::rofl: Hopefully we can find it.... I'm so excited.... If not at least I already got a reading yesterday....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes and then you know if you struggle a bit (FX you wont) that everything is fine so it might just be too early for you :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Got this tips from Dr. Google and your recommendation is at no. 1. :hugs:

*"Tips on Using the BabyBeat Fetal Doppler Monitor

1. A full bladder often helps. It helps push the uterus forward to hear those small fetal heartbeats.

2. Early in pregnancy it is good to start in the middle of the abdomen (in line with the belly button) but right above the pubic hair line. If you have already heard the baby's heartbeat at the doctor's office, this is always a good place to start looking.

3. Move the doppler probe slowly - it is easy to scan over the heartbeat.

4. Tilt the ultrasound probe downward toward the pubic bone.

5. Be sure to use plently of Doppler ultrasound gel. If you run out, you can order a 8.5 oz bottle of Doppler gel from us or you can try body lotion or KY Jelly. Be sure to remove all air bubbles in the lotion to prevent static.

6. If you have trouble distinguishing the sounds you hear, please listen to the CD included with the unit.

7. It is normal at times to pick up the baby's heartbeat in more than one place. You may hear the same heartbeat a few inches apart - do not be alarmed, the Doppler is just intersecting the heart in a different location. Physicians listen for the difference in two heartbeats to determine if there are two fetuses.

8. If you are carrying twins, it can be difficult to distinguish between heartbeats (even physicians have a hard time with this). It is best to count the heartbeats and find two different rates. You can count the beats for 15 seconds and multiply that number by 4 to figure the beats per minute."*


----------



## mdscpa

:happydance: 

We heard our baby!!!!!! Highest FHR is at 169 bpm. It was a music in our ears odd that after hearing it, this pregnancy starts to sink in.... Apologies for all the noises...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqRD5ZZugxU


----------



## Querida87

That's wonderful! I know my second pregnancy and maternal instincts didn't kick in before I saw the first ultrasound and heard his little heartbeat.


----------



## mdscpa

*12 Weeks Pregnant: Bloated/Bump Belly​*





https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/12w_zps4fe5fa20.jpg


https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker2/FFFFFF/000099/My%20Little%20One/06/18/2015.png
Make a pregnancy ticker

​


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg your little ones heartbeat!!! :cloud9: and your bump! Love!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Omg your little ones heartbeat!!! :cloud9: and your bump! Love!!!!!


I'm a little confused with my bump... If i didnt chart and didnt know when i ovulated i will think im far along than 12weeks.... 

We did the doppler again yesterday.... :happydance: Tried it in mode 2 to see if there's a difference... Had to record it closely for louder heartbeat... Think will stick to mode 1 and do it again on a weekly basis... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F46EyATx0Ng


----------



## Jrepp

Ultrasound went amazingly well. Baby is measuring right at 6 weeks 1 day (I'm technically 6 weeks 2 days, but who's counting) and the heartbeat is a strong 110bpm. I am so happy that everything is going well. I'll be going back in 2 weeks for a second ultrasound and then graduating to the OB.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishing1010

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is wonderful Jess!!!! Glad everything is going great and that you got to see the heart beat! :dance:


----------



## MolGold

Congrats on a great scan Jess :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so who's with me on this one :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/xs450yn.jpg


----------



## Querida87

OMG that had me :rofl: with tears in my eyes (I think I'm crazy this morning)! Wish my computer would let me save it!


----------



## wantingagirl

mdscpa said:


> Just watched this today and now I'm :cry: (tears of joy)... Praying we all have the same next year....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2IXBSKaChk

Ok I'm a wreck after watching that!! Xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome WAG! Congrats on your BFP :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

I spent 4 hours in the er yesterday getting fluids and antinausea medication. This morning I woke up so nauseous and sick, I think the meds are helping a little bit but when they wear off there is a tornado in my tummy


----------



## Querida87

Aww Jess, I know how you feel. I just hope it passes and you don't suffer the whole nine months like I did with DS1. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you're feeling much better today Jess....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Feel better soon Jess! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yipee yay :yipee: our local Dr is able to help me with an ultrasound later today :)

This will be my 1st ultrasound. I have to pay for it privately as the government only gives one ultrasound between 16 - 20 weeks.

Something that has me worried though is sleeping... I wake up a lot and find that I'm lying on my back (my favourite :) ). I pack pillows behind my back when I'm on my side etc but somehow I always end up on my back... I'm worried that I won't be able to stay on my sides later in pregnancy and cut off blood flow to baby... Any suggestions?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I only used to be able to sleep on my back. It gets really uncomfortable when baby starts getting bigger. Your body will know what it needs to do when it becomes a problem for baby. X


----------



## Wishing1010

Woohoo!!!! Scan day, Pamela!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cannot wait anymore!!!!! 2 more hours :)


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe we can call our alien friend there to interfere with the time and forward it by 2 hours... :rofl:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/stock-vector-cartoon-aliens-in-a-spaceship-73018555_zps0891087f.jpg​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your call seemed to have worked Daphne as we now only have 30 minutes left :)

I'm also going to ask for something to help with the nausea. It feels like it is picking up


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Had a great scan and almost started to cry when Jessie moved! At first Dr was scanning over my bladder, uterus, ovaries etc. Then he got to the yolk sac and said that it was a nice, big and healthy yolk sac 

He got to the baby and while he was pointing out the head Jessie did a backflip!!!!!
He kept the probe there and we looked a bit more and saw the legs kicking as well 

Taking into consideration that this was a local GP not an OB and his machine is not the newest that there is we got a good scan. We could not get a clear count of the heart beat as Jessie was a bit too active for that. When we did get it however the Dr saw it for about 2 seconds or so and said his educated opinion would be that the heart beat was AT LEAST 130 bpm and that it is a nice and strong beat.

Due to the machine quality and Jessie's activeness we could not get a good and clear measurement. The 1st measurement was 9 weeks and the 2nd one was at 10w5d
Dr said not to worry about that as we got strong heart beat and lots of fetal movement so he is happy.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats on the great scan today Pam :) Any pics?

AFM no news, excited to be 18 weeks :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 18 weeks, Molgold!!!!!!!


----------



## MolGold

Thank you! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Unfortunately no pics Aditi. The machine is fairly oldish but still serves its purpose. It cannot print and the pics we took with the camera didn't come out showing anything either.

Luckily I have the baby jumping and kicking printed into my memory so I'm good :)


----------



## Wishing1010

:) so amazing!!!! I can't wait to see movement!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cant wait for you to see it either! I promise you I was just about to cry when the legs went kicking and I started giggling :)

Soon we all will be holding our babies :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

https://i.picasion.com/gl/79/3Ycs.gif


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Daphne! I had my Ob intake appointment......what a joke that was. 2.5 hours for a pap and a blood draw. I'm going back in 2 weeks to see the high risk Ob as I am apparently high risk


----------



## Querida87

Why are you considered high risk?


----------



## Jrepp

Multiple miscarriages and a blood disorder


----------



## MolGold

Hope you ladies feel better soon! :hugs: I still puke once a day but it is restricted to mornings, so manageable.

I hope your results show you low risk Jess, FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX for a smooth pregnancy Jess :hugs:
From what I've heard if you are high risk you get extra special care and I hope that you get extra special care for you and your baby.

AFM ms is not easing up yet... still not able to eat properly and still puking... almost 12 weeks so fx that by then it will start easing up on me.


----------



## Wishing1010

Can't believe how far along we are all getting!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know hey! It is amazing how it feels as if time is going by slowly but then you look at your ticker and you realise "Wow where has the time gone"

I'm still so super excited to start showing a bump. 
I'll get dh to take a photo Saterday as that will be my first day in the 2nd tri and I'm sure I might look a little less fat and a bit more pregnant. FX :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

So today we went to a different hospital where i had my HSG done last June. The OB was so happy and praised God that we're finally pregnant. She asked a couple of questions which is norm and then requested that we bring my tests results from the old clinic to put on my file. She RX me iron and calcium meds and have to take them once a day, each at different time, after i finish my Folic Acid. Asked her about the baby aspirin and she said i have to continue. 

She had me lie down to check the heartbeat with her doppler. It took her awhile finding it I almost told her where to put the probe but i just kept silent, i just wanna let her do her job :lol: She then asked me to get an ultrasound, we asked if they have NT scan and she asked me what it was. DH then explained (he knows better about it :haha:) then she said, "ah, okay. Don't worry your still young. Why? do you have down syndrome in your family?" We said, "Not that we know of but we just wanted to know..." She then wrote our request but have to tell it again to the sonographer. We then waited 40 minutes for our turn. Place is so good but cellphone is not allowed inside so we never got to video taped the scan.. We, however, got better sonos than the previous place.. They allowed DH inside so he saw everything.... Baby is dancing!!!!! :happydance: The bad thing was, the guy asked what NT is as well, DH explained and he said there's no such thing. DH explained how it is done and he said he doesn't know about it :shrug:. So we we're a little pissed with him... Feels like he doesn't want to repeat the scan. :growlmad::growlmad::ninja::ninja:

Anyways, enough with my novel.... Here's the U/S Result and Sonos.... We are a week ahead at 13 weeks the baby is measuring 14 weeks and 1 day (+/- 1w1d) EDD June 10, 2015 and weighing 88g. But we are going to keep our original EDD since today's EDD is off or will contradict my ovulation. At least we know the range of when to expect our little one. No CRL done though..




U/S RESULT - December 11, 2014 at 13 weeks along:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/USResult-1_zps910dfba0.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/USResult-2_zps8ffbab95.jpg


BABY's BIPARIETAL DIAMETER

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic4-11-12-2014_zps1205155f.jpg

BABY'S FHR - 161 BPM

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic3-11-12-2014_zps1d136da8.jpg


BABY'S ABDOMINAL CIRCUMFERENCE

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic2-11-12-2014_zpsc3a477a3.jpg


BABY'S FEMUR LENGTH

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic1-11-12-2014_zpsa0ed6fb5.jpg



​


----------



## Wishing1010

Much clearer pics!!!!!! Hey little baby!!!!!!!! Look at that! :) so awesome!!!!!
Can't believe they do not know what NT is!


----------



## mdscpa

And lots of sonos were printed.. :happydance: They didn't do CRL since i'm more than 12weeks already. I asked Dr. Google instead and here's what i got...

_"After the first trimester of pregnancy a multiparameter assessment of gestational age is advocated. This should include at least two fetal measurements (usually biparietal diameter (BPD) and femur length (FL)) plus a consideration of additional parameters such as head circumference (HC), occipitofrontal diameter (OFD), abdominal circumference (AC) and humerus length (HL)...."
_

If we really are at 14w1d, today is the last day an NT scan can be done.... No need for NT anymore. At least they have anomaly scan that we saw on their checklist... So we are sticking with this hospital. :happydance:

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## mdscpa

Looking at this picture, i think we can assess that the fold in the neck seems normal. 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/ScanPic1-11-12-2014_zpsa0ed6fb5.jpg


I have searched sonos showing abnormal measurements to compare ours and i'm relieved so far.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OH WOW!!! That is awesome news and pics!! 
Sorry that pissed you off a bit but I was also told that if there is no history of down syndrome in the family you don't have to worry.

Did baby move and kick while you were doing the u/s?? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Yes A LOT!!!!! and we saw the baby sucking his/her thumb. Im really just worried about the weight... 2 weeks ago at 11w3d baby's weight was 80grams, and most app says this is average weight at 16 weeks so we thought maybe they got it wrong since the OB just told me and nothing on paper... now, 2 weeks later baby's at 88grams.... I think our baby is getting a lot from me fast and furious lol... Still, the sonographer said baby's normal. So we're going to stick with it and start enjoying now.... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is so awesome to see them move right!? And then I'm like but I did not feel any of that... Teeny tiny miracles!
Maybe they got it wrong at the 1st scan when they said weight was 80g? 

I'm trying to relax and enjoy as well but I still struggle some days because with my scan baby was measured average 10 weeks and I was 11w2d when I went for the scan.

Dr told me to relax because there is a strong heart beat and baby was moving around a lot so everything is fine. I just still have this worry in the back of my mind about baby not measuring according to my lmp.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh I could kick myself in thinking I was going to get something!

I thought that if I call the clinic and tell them that the private u/s showed the baby measuring behind they would agree to refer me to the OB who has a better machine to get a 2nd opinion. BUT NO.... they wouldn't listen. Oh well now it's like trying to tell me don't worry about the burn when my arm is on fire :rofl:

I'm going to Dr Google to see if I can get some things there. I cant help but worry and I know you ladies must think I'm silly now because the baby moved and had strong heart beat, it's just something is scratching at me...


----------



## mdscpa

My last scan at 11w3d i'm already measuring a week ahead. And so today's result... Still i wanted to keep my EDD because i know when i O'ed can't be ovulating on CD13 5 days prior to my solid smiley and 7 days prior to my O it just doesn't make sense.... Maybe the baby is just growing fast....

I'm not gonna worry about it Pam. Todays measurement says 14w1d +/-1w1d... Deducting it i would get 13w.. So if we apply that to you byt adding it to their reading then you're right on target. 

I'm confused because baby is ahead and you're confused because yours a little bit behind... I think we just wanted to see the measurements spot on and when it's not we go nuts. :haha::rofl:


----------



## MolGold

Wow great scan and amazing numbers Daph! yay for F&F baby :happydance: sorry the NT scan wasn't provided, but a lot of people choose not to get it done anyway.


----------



## mdscpa

MolGold said:


> Wow great scan and amazing numbers Daph! yay for F&F baby :happydance: sorry the NT scan wasn't provided, but a lot of people choose not to get it done anyway.

Thanks Aditi....We are hoping everything continues to be great and looking forward for next appointment maybe then they'll have me take anomaly tests. Right now, we want to start enjoying/celebrating our pregnancy. There's still worries but i guess it's lesser than before.... :happydance:


----------



## MolGold

Yes, it just feels so real after the 12 week scan - the baby feels more like a baby and you see its antics!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Much clearer pics!!!!!! Hey little baby!!!!!!!! Look at that! :) so awesome!!!!!
> Can't believe they do not know what NT is!

I think he just don't want to repeat the scan because he saw the request written on top of the paper after doing it. He's the one who asked us what it was. We thought he's gonna do it coz he was taking lots of measurements but no, nothing :growlmad::ninja:... 

Anyways, it's done and we're gonna celebrate now. it's been long overdue. :haha::rofl::happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne! :hugs:

Yes I'm going to stop now. I saw fetal movement and we saw the heart beat. Baby is just fine and I should stop looking for problems that aren't there.


----------



## Querida87

So glad to hear things are going well for you all. I'm possibly 12dpo today (based on my temps), so those of you that still check in on other threads might want to check in over the next couple days as I'm hoping to share some good news!


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - the nt scan is not yet offered world wide because they need the equipment and trained technician to interpret the results. In my research, nt scans are not recommended unless you have certain risk factors that the doctors are concerned about (rpl, older than 35, history of downs.....etc). They also can't do the test after 13 weeks 6 days. I wouldnt worry about it not being offered. Your baby is doing fine and if they were worried you probably would have been asked to do cvs or amniocentesis.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess..... We actually talked to one of our friend's wife here. She's a sonographer and also from Philippines. She said there's only one hospital doing NT scan here in Jeddah and that's where she works. She actually offered us to have it there last week unfortunately it's too far from our place so we decided and presumed that other hospitals here have it. But she's right, maybe it's only one place... Anyways, we are looking forward for our next appointment and see what's next.... Regarding amniocentesis, i guess if that one is offered we are definitely gonna say NO to that. It's invasive and we don't want to risk anything.... 

How are you doing right now? Sorry about your followers in your blog.... But, we just have to understand them.... Sometimes it's really hard for them to see another women being pregnant but it doesn't mean they're not happy for you..... So cheer up... :friends::hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's today's belly shot....

*13 Weeks Pregnant: Bloated/Bump Belly​*



https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10w_zps19991769.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/12w_zps4fe5fa20.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/13w_zps1294b91e.jpg


​


----------



## mdscpa

Querida87 said:


> So glad to hear things are going well for you all. I'm possibly 12dpo today (based on my temps), so those of you that still check in on other threads might want to check in over the next couple days as I'm hoping to share some good news!

I'm still there and checking your posts and charts including the other ladies... FX for a Chistmas :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Can't wait till you all ladies there get in this thread....

Lots of BABY :dust: to you hun....


----------



## Jrepp

I am so sick! We went to our Ob intake, which was a huge waste of time. They prescribed something for the hyperemesis but I can't take it. I'm waiting for a call to see what they want me to do


----------



## Querida87

Oh Jess, so sorry to hear you're still doing so poorly!! :hugs:
AFM - I really thought I'd be joining you, maybe I will around new years. AF arrived today (temp drop cramps and now brown spotting) I'm glad though, bc I know where I am and what I'm doing.


----------



## Jrepp

Never got a call.......7 hours in urgent care to treat hyperemesis and dehydration


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Jess that you have to deal with that i hope it ease up and you start enjoying more your pregnancy and not being so sick....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Jess, I'm sorry that you are feeling so ill. I'm with Daphne, I hope it eases soon so that you can enjoy your little miracle!


----------



## Querida87

Jess I completely understand what you're going through and sympathize. It's very difficult to go through this, but I hope for you it gets better. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone got news from Amy (Mrsbreen)? Hope she is doing well, it's been a long time since she last posted here.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No... I've also noticed that some of the ladies have gone a bit quiet but I thought that was because they were just much further along than we were...
I was just wondering about her last night


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've gone back a few pages to see where she posted last and her ticker is still up for 9 weeks pregnant. Hoping she is okay and well


----------



## Jrepp

I've noticed that for a while now as well...... A lot of people who started with us have seemingly gone missing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I've been having a dull ache the whole day on my left side. It has gotten so worse tonight that I called the local GP.

After call out fee is crazy but I was worried and felt the pain os not right. Turns out that I have infection in the tube leading to my kidney. Luckily we caught it early. I got antibiotics to take and according to Dr it is safe to take during pregnancy.

If the infections spreads to my kidney it can induce preterm labour so I need to take meds and hope for the bes.

It is 1000mg tablets so I need to eat properly and I'm struggling with so much nausea already :cry:


----------



## Jrepp

That sucks Pam. At least you caught it early enough to get antibiotics. Hopefully it goes away quickly for you


----------



## Jennuuh

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so I've been having a dull ache the whole day on my left side. It has gotten so worse tonight that I called the local GP.
> 
> After call out fee is crazy but I was worried and felt the pain os not right. Turns out that I have infection in the tube leading to my kidney. Luckily we caught it early. I got antibiotics to take and according to Dr it is safe to take during pregnancy.
> 
> If the infections spreads to my kidney it can induce preterm labour so I need to take meds and hope for the bes.
> 
> It is 1000mg tablets so I need to eat properly and I'm struggling with so much nausea already :cry:

Glad you caught it early but that is super scary! Good thing you called. Hope it gets resolved quickly and doesn't turn into anything more serious.

Jess - I didn't even realize you got a BFP! I'm so thrilled! After all the surgeries, etc. Such good news! Sorry to hear you're suffering so bad from HG though. Also hoping you can get it under control and get some relief. It's all worth it! 

Possibly have 9 days until little lady is here - She might be coming on Dec. 23rd if the date is available. If not, then 19 days IF we make it. Been having signs of impending labor, but not sure how reliable they are.. our goal is to NOT go into labor since that's such a risky situation for both her and I. Love seeing the rest of you ladies coming along nicely though! :)

Also wanted to show you ladies what you're in for if you get a 4D ultrasound at 35wks! I can't believe we have the technology to see this!

Spoiler
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/35wks_zpsc4e9a226.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/35wks2_zps87905f12.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Jennuuh said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I've been having a dull ache the whole day on my left side. It has gotten so worse tonight that I called the local GP.
> 
> After call out fee is crazy but I was worried and felt the pain os not right. Turns out that I have infection in the tube leading to my kidney. Luckily we caught it early. I got antibiotics to take and according to Dr it is safe to take during pregnancy.
> 
> If the infections spreads to my kidney it can induce preterm labour so I need to take meds and hope for the bes.
> 
> It is 1000mg tablets so I need to eat properly and I'm struggling with so much nausea already :cry:
> 
> Glad you caught it early but that is super scary! Good thing you called. Hope it gets resolved quickly and doesn't turn into anything more serious.
> 
> Jess - I didn't even realize you got a BFP! I'm so thrilled! After all the surgeries, etc. Such good news! Sorry to hear you're suffering so bad from HG though. Also hoping you can get it under control and get some relief. It's all worth it!
> 
> Possibly have 9 days until little lady is here - She might be coming on Dec. 23rd if the date is available. If not, then 19 days IF we make it. Been having signs of impending labor, but not sure how reliable they are.. our goal is to NOT go into labor since that's such a risky situation for both her and I. Love seeing the rest of you ladies coming along nicely though! :)
> 
> Also wanted to show you ladies what you're in for if you get a 4D ultrasound at 35wks! I can't believe we have the technology to see this!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/35wks_zpsc4e9a226.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/35wks2_zps87905f12.jpgClick to expand...


Yep I did. It shocked everybody! Your little lady is so freakin cute! The 4d images are amazing. I've considered asking my re to switch to 4d just for a quick peek at my baby. I doubt she'll do it though.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies!! I love how we can all be there for each other through the ups and downs of our pregnancies. At this stage I'm confident everything is going to be okay and not worried that it will get worse. My little bean and I will be fine, 5 days of meds and then retest will be over in no time.

Jess I cannot believe you are almost 8 weeks! Time feels like it flew by if we look back on it. Hopefully your ms will fly by too.

Jen, that is such an awesome scan!! Good luck for your last stretch, soon you'll be holding your little girl. So exciting :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm still here! I read a lot of what you ladies post, I just can't relate to a majority of it so keep quiet x


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry about the issues, pamela. I've had those infections before and they stink!!!! Hope it clears up asap.


----------



## Jennuuh

Jrepp said:


> Yep I did. It shocked everybody! Your little lady is so freakin cute! The 4d images are amazing. I've considered asking my re to switch to 4d just for a quick peek at my baby. I doubt she'll do it though.

The first 4D I was allowed to have was at 12wks! I've seen others get them earlier. I was told having them sooner can be hard on the baby since it's so much more waves being blasted their way! Not sure if that's true at all! 

Wunnabubba - Great outlook! Five days will go quick and everything will be perfect :)


----------



## Querida87

Pam - glad to hear you caught it in time! FX everything stays good.

Jess - how are you feeling darling?


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, glad they caught it early..... Praying that those meds help and clear the infection. Your maternal instincts are kicking in when something feels not right and have to protect your little bean.


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:

https://i.picasion.com/gl/79/40fr.gif

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:

​

Two more weeks and you're onto 2nd trimester...... :happydance::yipee::wohoo:







:happydance::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::happydance:


https://i.picasion.com/gl/79/40fy.gif


:happydance::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::happydance:



​

Just one more week and you're half-way through...... :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have a lot less discomfort this morning but ended up taking the day sick. Back home now. I only managed to keep my meds in for 2 hours before puking :( Dr seems to think that it is okay as meds would have had plenty of time in the 2hrs to absorb. Morning sickness plus the strong meds equals puking from hell. I'm even struggling with water. I will however keep a close eye on it so that I don't get dehydrated. Just in a real bad space today with the pukes :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Hope the puking means the meds are acting up and you're the infection. :hugs:


----------



## SweetMelodies

I'm still here as well, checking in all the time to see how everyone is doing. I'm just not that much of a poster :)


----------



## mdscpa

So happy today....... My employer finally fixed my insurance and now everything will be covered, from hospital visits, medicines and birth.... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

So, after going to doc due to severe back pain and cramping, they told me my uterus is tilted towards my back! Got an ultrasound and baby is measuring 10+2 (exactly where he or she should be!). If you all recall, I was measuring a week behind at the last US. Hating the back pain but so happy!!!!
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3f59a69c.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yay! I'm glad you got good news and baby is perfect, even if your back is suffering. :hugs: 

When's your next scan? X


----------



## Wishing1010

January 6! So excited but way less nervous now :)

How are you feeling, hun?


----------



## mdscpa

Im really happy that everything is great. Again, sorry for the scare but at least you got to see little pumpkin dancing around.... 12 more days and you'll end you TWW to 2nd trimester.... :happydance: 

Good night everyone!!!!! Gonna hit the bed now since i need to take my last temp (at 14 weeks :wacko:) while i FF still have some of my pre-O temps :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> January 6! So excited but way less nervous now :)
> 
> How are you feeling, hun?

January 6!!!!???!!!! It's gonna be a special day, i'll be 30 then.... :happydance: ok again, good night :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Not long at all! Are you planning on finding out the gender when possible or going team yellow?

I'm good! I'm still on bed rest and having irregular contractions but everything was looking fine at my appointment on Monday. My bump is getting really itchy so think I'll get my first stretch marks any time soon. Can't wait to give birth now!! X


----------



## Jrepp

I already shared this on the other forum, but here is baby at 8 weeks. Measuring exactly 8w1d and heart rate is 162bpm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/picasion.com_3Z4g_zpshbf9chvw.gif


Spoiler
*

9 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/9w_zps0e498ab5.jpg


11 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-a_zpsf92bb802.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w-b_zps1bc6a9cb.jpg


14 weeks pregnant:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/141w_zps55b6166e.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/142w_zpsf6181d8d.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/143w_zps11895405.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps6b0bbfd8.jpg


*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad for awesome scans Jess and Kenna! 

Kirsty :saywhat: Your 1st stretch mark now?????????? I already have 2 at almost 13 weeks! This is not on :rofl:

AFM I think the antibiotics are working... I have hardly any discomfort in the kidney area where the pains were. I'm trying to get in lots of water so flush the system. Still very nauseous. I got EMEX syrup from the pharmacy yesterday. It seems to help for about an hour after I take it. It just takes the worst of the nausea away but does not do anything to help me eat... I cannot force feed myself it feels impossible so I kind of feel like I am constantly hungry....


----------



## mdscpa

Glad you're feeling a bit better now Pamela.... 

Did you get a schedule for another scan?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have to go again on Monday for a urine test @ 10h00 am and he will then do another ultrasound at my request to see if baby is still okay.

I'm not that worried about baby having been affected by the meds because my nausea is killing me. It would just be nice to see the movement still and ask him to measure again and see what we are looking like at 13w2d :)


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, so here's our baby's heartbeat that keeps on confusing us..... We really need to tell the sonographer next time to look in my entire uterus and not just put the probe on one side.... I remember him asking me if I have a problem while he was doing a scan... I just said no, nothing... We should have ask why he asked me that question... Oh, well, few more weeks and hopefully we get a concrete answer...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_kFgFSufEE​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am sooooooooo absolutely green with jealousy about your cool Doppler!!

I feel like a complete idiot! I bought mine 2nd hand and the other day I was using it and the probe was lying on my leg while I was getting ready and it was on. I heard the exact same bloody sound that I thought was the heart beat (galloping horse etc) :growlmad:

I ended up testing all kinds of parts of my body and the same sound on my bum haha: ), arm, foot etc.
The only time I can hear a heart beat is when I do my own. I'm assuming that the sounds I'm hearing is blood through my veins or something. In conclusion my Doppler does not find the baby's heart beat. Stinky ass Doppler 
** rant over ** :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I am sooooooooo absolutely green with jealousy about your cool Doppler!!
> 
> I feel like a complete idiot! I bought mine 2nd hand and the other day I was using it and the probe was lying on my leg while I was getting ready and it was on. I heard the exact same bloody sound that I thought was the heart beat (galloping horse etc) :growlmad:
> 
> I ended up testing all kinds of parts of my body and the same sound on my bum haha: ), arm, foot etc.
> The only time I can hear a heart beat is when I do my own. I'm assuming that the sounds I'm hearing is blood through my veins or something. In conclusion my Doppler does not find the baby's heart beat. Stinky ass Doppler
> ** rant over ** :rofl:

You'll get the hang of it.... I too can't get it only DH knows how to maneuver it..... A slight movement do the trick.. Even when you're on the same spot just move it so little can make the heartbeat disappear.... We are just so lucky hearing it on both sides if it's really one.... I believe it's one.. DH thinks it's two.... :haha: So we are betting which one of us is correct. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I just noticed that my birthmark looks like a heart shape at this angle. :haha:

That's my left spot where we hear one of the heartbeats, coincidence eh!!!???


----------



## MolGold

Daph - Aw what a cute birthmark to have! I see you have the Linea Nigra now - A dark line from navel to the pubic bone, telltale sign of pregnancy. I am gonna go home and check if Ive got it!

Jess - great scan pic! :)


----------



## mdscpa

DH started to see it before I did few weeks ago.... Now it's just so obvious... Yes, indeed, I am pregnant.... :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Your 1st stretch mark now?????????? I already have 2 at almost 13 weeks! This is not on :rofl:

I've been moisturising twice a day since I found out because I knew I'd end up looking like a tiger by the end if I didn't use anything :blush:


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, I wouldn't worry about the heartbeat on the Doppler. From the right side you could be tryng to hear it through so many more things than the left (placenta, obstruction etc). Of course I can't say don't tell your doctor. If you are concerned they can hook you up to a machine and monitor your Los heart rate for a bit.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess. I'm not worried at all about the hearbeat. Just confused how we can pick it up feom both sides. Still we are thankful to hear it strong up to today.... Just wanna get a concrete picture down there and clear answer from my doc on our mext appointment which feels like forever... I can wait i know i can.... :lol::rofl:


----------



## SweetMelodies

I currently have 5 ish stretch marks lol .. not that I'm counting or anything. One on each hip, one under the bump and 1 under each breast. Like Kristy I've been using a decent amount of moisturizer and also the fact that my weight gain has been slow probably helped with keeping the stretch marks to a minimum. So far I've gained 20 lbs. I thought I'd be a tiger by now (there is still time) I have stretch marks all along my lower back and legs from when I went through a growth spurt when I was about 13 so I thought I would get tons while pregnant.


Also Happy 35 weeks Kristy! I can't believe we only have 35 days to go! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well fx that none of us end up like tigers when we are done :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

It's flying by! My ticker just makes me nervous haha. 

I'm only at a 12lb gain so far. Hoping to get to 140-145 by the time I'm considered full term. Maybe a little unrealistic but it's what I'm going with ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow I'm already 140 lol! How tall are you ladies?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm 5'8. How tall are you? X


----------



## Wishing1010

5'7


----------



## Jrepp

I'm 5 foot even, 100 pounds


----------



## mdscpa

I'm 5'4" and 118 lbs. Lost 10 lbs. since MS.


----------



## Kirsty3051

10lbs is a lot to lose, you must of had some serious morning sickness! :hugs: I only lost a couple of pounds early on. Started off at 123, dropped to 121, went back to 123 and now I'm at 135. :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

It's the worst...I couldn't eat without puking... But i'm glad it when away when it should. And now trying to gain some. DH on the other hand gained. I think he took what i lost, now he's on a diet. :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well I'm officialy now weighing in at less than I did before I fell pregnant.

I was 88kg (I know I'm big girl) before I fell pregnant and then 89 2 months ago when they weighed me at the clinic. Got on the scale last night and due to this awesome (note sarcasm) ability to not eat or puking I weight 85kg. So 3 kilos less than when I started :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

i think they say not to worry about losing weight early on and it's more important later on the pregnancy.... My doc says nothing about my weight so i think i'm still ok.....


----------



## mdscpa

Sharing:

A First-Year Parent&#8217;s Survival Guide
A few things every new parent should remember.

https://www.relevantmagazine.com/life/first-year-parents-survival-guide


https://www.free-ebooks.net/ebook/B...tion-from-Clueless-Husband-to-Involved-Father


----------



## mdscpa

How are you feeling now Jess?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I forgot to update this thread: Leonardo is on his way! I'm only 4cm dilated as of half hour ago. Contractions are still 12 mins apart and are fairly painless. My waters haven't gone yet but there's no plans to stop my labour because I'm past the 35 week mark and they've already stopped it once at 30 weeks. Nervous! X


----------



## mdscpa

So excited :happydance:

Praying for your safe delivery hun....

Can't wait to see baby leonardo....:happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Good luck hun!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Kirsty!! I hope my post isn't too late but I wish you and Leonardo a safe and happy delivery!

Please let us know how everything went as soon as you are able to :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Not a lot has changed. I'd prefer for my waters to break naturally so we're waiting for my BP to be taken and then going for a walk around the hospital to see if that gets things moving. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the updates! I love that we are able to go through this with you. 
How long have you been in labour?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I had cramps late last night but didn't put 2 and 2 together until I woke up to spotting this morning. I've been having irregular contractions for weeks so didn't even think twice about it. I'd say around 20 hours by now but it doesn't feel like it because the contractions are still manageable and I slept for 8 hours x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are still doing well! I will keep checking on the thread and you, dh and baby Leonardo will remain in my prayers and thoughts!

Oh in a just a bit you'll be a mommy holding her baby :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you <3

Waters are bulging but still haven't gone. Think we might be playing the waiting game with this one x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip looks like it. It will happen naturally when he is ready to come! I hope all goes well :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've sent DH to pester the midwives for a ball to bounce on. X


----------



## Wishing1010

Come on out, little man!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I can't remember if I've updated this thread but my contractions are 9 minutes apart and I'm still only 4cms dilated. Random midwife that I've never laid eyes on before has said things should pick up when my water decides to break. Feel like I've been here forever :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thinking of you Kirsty!!!! You'll get through this :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you. We were hoping to head home if my waters hadn't gone by 9 but apparently they can't let us because I'm only 35 weeks, which sucks. x


----------



## Wishing1010

Are you willing to let them break the water for you at some point? Or sticking to waiting it out?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I wanted to wait it out but honestly thought it would have happened by now. Going to give it another hour and then talk to the random midwife about it. I feel 100% normal right now. I haven't accepted that I'll be having a baby over the next couple of days at all. The whole situation feels really surreal x


----------



## Kirsty3051

I think this will be my last post for this evening. DH thinks things would move a lot faster if I focused on my contractions and bouncing or had a nap, and spent less time looking at my phone. Anything is worth a shot at this point. I'll come back on later tonight and update you all if possible. Night ladies. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good night Kirsty. Maybe a nap is a good idea so that you can get all your rest in. Leo will be here soon happy and healthy :hugs: 

Thx once again for sharing with us!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck Kristy. I don't know that "concentrating" is going to help much, but do what us gotta do! 

Daphne - I made it a whole week without going in for fluids. I haven't kept anything down today though. I forgot my meds at home and missed 3 doses. The meds stop the vomitting but not the nausea.


----------



## Jennuuh

Good luck Kirsty! Hoping for a healthy mom and baby! 

Jess - Glad you haven't needed any more help with fluids but sorry you're still not feeling well. Hoping that will go away once you're around the 2nd tri mark.

Baby Lady will be here in just FOUR short days ladies! I'll be having a c-section at 37+1 which is Dec. 23rd. We're so excited and trying to tie up loose ends to make sure we have everything we need! I can't believe in just four days we'll be meeting our little girl. 6 1/2 years of waiting, and she is more than worth it! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yayayayayay!!!!!! So exciting, Jenna! Can't wait!


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry you are still feeling unwell, jess! :hugs: hope it eases soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I am greatful for feeling so crappy because I know baby is thriving. It could always be so much worse than just being sick!

Jenna- I can't believe she's coming so soon. Randomly your lo and my high risk Ob appointment are the same day lol


----------



## SweetMelodies

Oh wow! Good Luck Kristy! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and your little one!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Jenna! Exciting times ahead for some of you ladies :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to see great news today.....

Goodluck to you Kirsty and Jenna.... Hoping and praying that everything goes smoothly...

Jess, that's good news..... I'm sorry your still having nausea though but like you said it's much better than just being sick..... Hope it eases up on time....


----------



## mdscpa

Scenes/Events we might experience in the future... :D


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJFIp8-HZ9k


----------



## Kirsty3051

Leonardo Joseph arrived at 02:27am (UK time). 19 inches and 5lb8oz of pure handsomeness. He needed a small amount of help with his breathing and is having some trouble with his latch but he is absolutely perfect. X


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations Kirsty!!!! :happydance:

I'm sure he'll be fine... I'm so so happy you finally get to see him.... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Kirsty!!!! Congrats, hun!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you! He's doing really well so far. His breathing is perfect and we've avoided a feeding tube. He won't latch on to my nipple at all so we're giving him pumped breast milk in a bottle. Hopefully we'll have some pictures for you all after family have visited this evening! x


----------



## SweetMelodies

Congratulations Kirsty! That's wonderful news!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congratulations Kirsty!!! I'm so happy to hear your great news and cannot wait for pics!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you both. I can't wait to show him off, he's the cutest baby I've seen in my entire life x


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats Kirsty! Enjoy him!


----------



## Querida87

Congrats Kirsty! Can't wait to see pics of your lo! Is anyone making a postpartum thread? I feel like I don't wanna give any of you up!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm in favour of a PP thread for when everybody has given birth, so we can keep in contact! I think I'm going to make a parenting journal that I can update daily. I don't want to forget a single day of Leo's life. X


----------



## Kirsty3051

How are you ladies all doing? I don't want my baby to have killed off this thread lol! X


----------



## Wishing1010

We want pics!!! Lol

Doing good, lots of nausea and back pain today but managed to spend some family time with DH brother and I just finished making dinner.


----------



## Kirsty3051

They're coming! There's a possibility that we'll be discharged tomorrow morning so shouldn't be long now :D 

You're nearly in your second trimester already. Your pregnancy is whizzing by! X


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> They're coming! There's a possibility that we'll be discharged tomorrow morning so shouldn't be long now :D
> 
> You're nearly in your second trimester already. Your pregnancy is whizzing by! X

Sounds like everything went well and we can't wait to see pics!

I know! I'm so excited! Cannot wait!


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait for this moment..... :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRqKp4ENbpE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wishing1010

That is going to be so awesome!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm so glad that everything is going so well Kirsty! Cannot wait for pics of your little handsome man :)

AFM: I had my follow up with the GP this morning. Infection not completely gone but getting there. He is not going to give me any more antibiotics now unless God forbid it picks up again.
He did another ultrasound and it was SOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!! 

Last time I was 11w2d and he measured me at 10weeks. Today at 13w2d he measured and we got a healthy 14w1d :dance:
I'm so glad the growth picked up and I could see the difference in the size of baby on the abdominal scan. Baby was jumping and moving but also lay still enough so that Dr and Mommy could see the heart beat (last time he/she was way too busy to get a nice picture).

It was the best morning pregnancy wise by far (so far) :yipee:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're sat waiting to be discharged now :D

Glad all is good with your LO! X


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see pics Kirsty... :happydance:

AFM, nothing much to report..... DH started watching youtube about newborn photography... He bought a cam few weeks ago and is preparing himself for the big day.. He's not a professional photographer but he really likes taking photos ever since we were in highschool. :haha: Can't wait for that day, having our own family photo.... :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Pamela!!!! Awesome to hear on all counts!!!!!!!!!

Woo! So happy Kirsty, cannot wait to see your perfect little man!

That's so sweet Daphne, can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We've just got home. DH is running me a bath to help with these cramps and then I'll be back on with photos for you ladies! I took one as we were leaving the hospital and he's all squished and it's just adorable. X


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

Take your time hun.... We'll just be here waiting :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Eek! Can't wait!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Our beautiful little fatso <3

(Excuse the folded sleeves, his newborn clothes don't quite fit him yet).


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Our beautiful little fatso <3
> 
> (Excuse the folded sleeves, his newborn clothes don't quite fit him yet).

Awwwww...... Melts my heart...... :hugs: He's very adorable little cutey...... :baby:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you! I can't stop looking at him. DH really doesn't want pictures of him on here so I might remove it after you've all seen him x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I missed it :cry:
It is okay though, I respect dh's decision and will trust that he is the cutest ever :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I haven't removed it from this thread yet. Was just about to do it but will leave it up a while longer so you can take a peak!x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Thank you sooooooooo much!!!!

He is so cute and adorable. Perfect little nose and lips. Just so cute!

Uhm did natural birth hurt a lot?? :blush:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you :hugs: he puckers and sucks on his lips a loooot.

It honestly wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I did 14 hours of early labour at home, not realising what was going on until 10 hours in. It just felt like really mild period cramps. My waters broke just before I hit 5cm and I rated my pain a 3 until I hit 7cm. 7-9cm was the worst but it didn't last long at all, and pushing takes away a lot of the pain and just makes it feel like a huge amount of pressure. Pushing wasn't all that bad for me. I thought they were lying to me when they said his head was out because all I felt was pressure and a burning sensation. He's 100% worth it though. I'd happily do it 100 times over for the same result. 

Are you thinking of going natural? X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes. I want it all natural with no meds the way nature inteded it to be. 
It also helps that the hospital where I'll go is baby friendly and they only do c-section in case of emergency. 

I'm not going to lie, I'm a little afraid but it is great to hear from other ladies that it is not that bad :) Thx


----------



## Kirsty3051

You'll be fine, I'm sure :D x


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww I missed it!!! :(


----------



## Kirsty3051

My husband is going to kill me!

[pic removed]


----------



## mdscpa

He won't..... He needs you to breastfeed Leonardo... :lol:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hahaha! Leonardo still isn't latching very well so I'm still pumping


----------



## mdscpa

Sure he will soon....


----------



## Jennuuh

He is so handsome Kirsty! Absolutely adorable :) hopefully he gets the hang of latching soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't know what more to say than aaaahhh sooooo cute!!!

I've been dreaming about breastfeeding for the past few nights... Getting a bit weird now as I was breastfeeding kittens last night :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Kittens?! lol! I had a lot of breastfeeding dreams too. Hopefully you'll have a little more luck than me


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure it will go great real soon! Just keep trying :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

He still isn't waking up for feeds for we're going to try some dream feeding tonight. Fingers crossed he won't get frustrated and give up if he's sleeping haha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fx! :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Right, I'm off to feed our little porker and then it's bed time for me. We already have a small stash of pumped breast milk in the fridge so that's me off of pumping duty for the next 3-4 hours. This will probably be the longest I've slept since Thursday. I'm excited lol. Night ladies. X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good nigh! Xx


----------



## Jrepp

Kept checking in all morning and of course the pic went up and down on my commute home :cry:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol I checked again too and missed it. Stupid work lol


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'll upload it again tomorrow or PM it to you two. I'm not very good at this lol. 

Turns out Leonardo knows when I fall asleep. That was the third time he's cried since being born and it just so happened as I fell asleep. X


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 9 weeks Jess!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay 9 weeks jess!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Happy 9 weeks Jess!:happydance:

I also think today is the day of Jenna's c section! Good Luck Jenna!!!:happydance::baby:


----------



## MolGold

GL Jenna! :thumbup: yay more cuties on the thread!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck Jenna! :hugs: x


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jrepp

For real weird stuff going on with my body right now.....anyone have anything similar? All day long I have had this shooting pain run from my nipple deep into my right boob. It has only happened on my right boob and has been happening about every 5 seconds for HOURS!!! Also, my chest where my heart is has been really achy almost like my heart is trying to burst through my chest.....a lot of pressure. I know that your heart grows in pregnancy to accommodate for all of the blood, and I am wondering with my concave chest if my heart is trying to grow but has run out of room. But the nipple thing is really freaking me out.


----------



## mdscpa

I have that shooting pain in my boobs as well.... This time around it's getting worst than ever..... Can't even let DH touch them coz it really hurts... And when the place gets cold my nipples starts to come to life :haha: and it hurts very bad.... I blame everything to the hormones but i welcome every bits of it....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy belated 9 weeks Jess :dance:

My nipples seemed to have joined the army as of late because it feels as if they are permanently standing at attention :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Let's join Nipple Forces of the World!!!! :rofl::rofl:

BTW, DH decided to have a mini photoshoot... We kinda just played with the camera last night... Got few good shots i think... It's just the two of us and the tripod to get our shots :lol: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Let's join Nipple Forces of the World!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> BTW, DH decided to have a mini photoshoot... We kinda just played with the camera last night... Got few good shots i think... It's just the two of us and the tripod to get our shots :lol: :rofl:

Nipples unite :rofl:

So why are you bragging about your photoshoot and not posting the photos??? :haha: Maybe we can see 1 or 2? :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl:

This is what happens when we post at the same time :lol::rofl: After DH finishes editing few of them I will....


----------



## MolGold

Oh god the nipples army! :rofl:
I haven't been able to let DH touch them since my BFP :wacko: they are literally quite tense and in attention :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad we seemed to have the same symptoms... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

It doesn't get any better after giving birth ladies! My nipples look like bullets. DH thinks he's died and gone to heaven x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahahaha :rofl: Kirsty you are soooo funny!
I'm so glad you are sticking around after birth! Love having you :D


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: DH is long dead after not having sex since a day before our :bfp: iT's been 2 mos and 15 days of no :sex:... We can't get a good schedule. I still have the same work schedule but he's changed due to year-end period closing they have to work til 10 pm so he usually picked me up around 11 pm and we arrive home 30 mins later... He's too exhausted already from working and driving.. And he even has work on Fridays which our only day off... Damn company.... Anyways, I know we could get a good timing soon.....


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've got my fingers crossed for you mdscpa! (can't remember your name - sorry!)

Have any of you decide whether you're bottle or breastfeeding yet? Names? Sleeping arrangements? I want to hear it all lol! X


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you mdscpa! (can't remember your name - sorry!)
> 
> Have any of you decide whether you're bottle or breastfeeding yet? Names? Sleeping arrangements? I want to hear it all lol! X

Daphne here... 

We wanted to breastfeed but if that doesn't work, we'll go with the bottle. Can't let our lo starve to death.... I wanted co sleeping but DH is scared that we might do harm with the baby while sleeping, that we don't want to happen.. As to names, we already have them both for a girl and a boy waaaaaayyyy before our :bfp:. We actually have two names each but gonna say the first names, we have Adam and Amira (arabic for princess). Can't wait which one where gonna use.... :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you mdscpa! (can't remember your name - sorry!)
> 
> Have any of you decide whether you're bottle or breastfeeding yet? Names? Sleeping arrangements? I want to hear it all lol! X

We are definitely going to breast feed or pump and feed breast milk. As far as names, if baby is a boy he will be Luke Edward Allen Reppenhagen and if baby is a girl she will be either Lily or Emma Lee (or something else) Elizabeth Ann Reppenhagen. As far as sleeping goes we are still in debate. We are not going to cosleep. Baby would probably get squished lol. We are debating between crib and playpen/bassinet sleeping to start. We are in a one bedroom apartment right now and Ronny doesn't want to move to a two bed unless we can get a house.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm most def going for breastfeeding :) Name is unisex just with a spelling difference depending on gender Jessie as girl and Jesse as boy.

I will have the baby in a crib in our room in the beginning and later to his/her own room.

Did anything change from the plans you made before giving birth after you did?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm most def going for breastfeeding :) Name is unisex just with a spelling difference depending on gender Jessie as girl and Jesse as boy.

I will have the baby in a crib in our room in the beginning and later to his/her own room.

Did anything change from the plans you made before giving birth after you did?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Breastfeeding was the only thing that came close to changing for us. He's been cluster feeding directly from my breasts today so it looks like we're over that hurdle! :happydance: 

I'd love to bed share with him but DH is completely against it. The risks outweigh the pros. 

His name has changed 3 times since finding out the gender. Even now, we're thinking of changing it. We're a very indecisive couple lol. X


----------



## Kirsty3051

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all have a lovely day. I'd offer to do all the drinking for you but you know how it is. X


----------



## Wishing1010

Merry Christmas ladies!!! Hope Santa was good to you all!!! :)

We are going to breastfeed :) names are changing constantly lol

Boy names are where we are stuck, we have 3 right now:
Shawn Luther
Damon Luther
Matthew Shawn Luther Jr. 

Girls:
Shelby Elaine


----------



## mdscpa

*15 Weeks Bump Photos:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/15w_zps6350172b.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0192_zps6f36ed10.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0173_zps21e7c62f.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0172_zps301f44f1.jpg

And as promised, here's our mini photoshoot at 14 weeks 5 days pregnant.


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0160_zps68ad9918.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0159_zps967ce73c.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0154_zps22cde957.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0153_1_zps970058df.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0165_zps4ca917a4.jpg

Here's a photo with our faces. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0164_zpsb8be42fd.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0153_zpsbf6b24ca.jpg


Previous weeks bump photos: 11 and 14 weeks pregnant

Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11w_zps2b5f7d47.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/14w_zps69a58204.jpg

*


----------



## Jennuuh

Without further ado, introducing our little lady delivered via csection at 37+1! She is absolutely perfect. :cloud9:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/RiotsBirthAnnouncementRszd_zpsb54c3264.jpg

And she also wishes you all a very Merry Christmas!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/SantaDarling_zpse62bd276.jpg​


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful little lady you got there Jenna... Congratulations again.... And thank you for sharing her photos to us.... :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Beautiful bump and baby shots you two! I've never heard Riot used as a name - love it! X


----------



## NurseGinger

So happy to finally be able to join this but man oh man im nervous!! found out today i am Pregnant! :D yay!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy to see you here.... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hello and congrats!

Your profile pic cracked me up haha! :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

haha thank you! after the excitement died down the bf said "you tell your ladies on that site yet?!" LOL im always on here!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hahaha! My husband is the same way. He knows a couple of the women by their first name. He reminded me one of them was due AF and to check in with her a few weeks ago. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome, ginger!!! So glad to have you here!!!

Jenna, she is so precious!!!! Love her and her name!!!!

Daphne, I love your photos!!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Welcome ginger! Happy and healthy 9 months! Beautiful photos from both you ladies, love the bump pictures and that little one is so precious it brings a tear to my eye. Shes lovely!

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy 25th of December lol! Whatever it is you may be celebrating :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm stuck on my phone until later tonight so I cannot see the photos. Will check them later :)

Congrarts on the arrival of your daughter Jenna!!

Daphne, I can see your profile pic and it is gorgeous!!! Cannot wait till later to check them all on my pc!

And last but not least at all..... Nurse WOW congratulartions on that BFP!!!!!!! I am so happy to see that just like me your 1st cycle temping and opks got you your BFP!!! :dance: I am over the moon for you!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies.. Will surely add more as we go further along... :happydance:

Kenna, i'm happy you got to hear your baby's heartbeat it's just so wonderful isn't it?


----------



## Wishing1010

It was so great to hear it, Daphne!!!! Amazing :cloud9:


----------



## mdscpa

Yep.. It made DH even closer to the baby every time he hears it.... He likes hearing it maybe because I'm the one carrying it and he feels like it's his only connection to the baby... So we make it a habit of listening to the baby every week... 

I'm starting to feel gas-like sensation where my uterus is maybe it's the baby's movement i can't tell yet though....

Here's our baby's heartbeat at 15weeks. So strong/faster now and lots of movements.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAJ32xeo0UM&feature=youtu.be




Edit: DH edited the photo again and it looks much better now.... Changed the attached photo as well on the previous post...


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0153_zps478232ae.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Awww wonderful heartbeat!!!!!! And so glad DH can be close to the baby this way! Love the edited pic, he did an amazing job with the photo shoot!


----------



## mdscpa

Thank Kenna. He's trying so hard to get good shots and i like it very much... Regarding editing, he only knew basics with regard to photoshop so lots of youtube tutorials to watch on his list... I love how he tries so hard to learn these things to get a good quality photo for our baby.... I'm trying to watch some of the photoshoots as well so i know how to pose next time we do it again :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW congrats again Jenna, she is stunningly beautiful and cute! I hope daddy has his weapons ready to keep all the boys at bay :)


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone! I was offline over the holidays, and I come back to see new arrivals! I haven't gone back and read evrerything yet, But I'm sending :hugs: all around for all the great news! Ginger, I knew your signs looked promising and I'm happy to see things panned out.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi, Brianna :hi: I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on!

I see af finally left and boy was she unwelcome and overstayed her welcome :growlmad: I hope you are having a more normal cycle and get your BFP so that 2015 can start with a bang for you :dust:


----------



## Kirsty3051

My little fatso is a week old today! :D


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hi, Brianna :hi: I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were getting on!
> 
> I see af finally left and boy was she unwelcome and overstayed her welcome :growlmad: I hope you are having a more normal cycle and get your BFP so that 2015 can start with a bang for you :dust:


Believe it or not, seven day flo was pretty normal for me before the boys and between them as well, although the black blood on cd2 was weird. I'm not one hundred percent that she's gone, but the last several days I haven't needed any protection in the late afternoon or overnight; and it's 11:26 here and I've not bled or even spotted yet today. I was already taking lots of good vitamins and the preseed came, so our BD marathon has begun already. My opk's and hpt's are due to arrive on Monday so here we go!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck and remember to bd often... we don't want this happening

https://i.imgur.com/GhCpYTn.jpg


----------



## Querida87

OMG you literally have me :rofl: !!! I love that! I was out of commission from last Saturday until last night, so he was very glad to get back to it, as we are usually daily.


----------



## NurseGinger

Started havig brown spotting at 9dpo tested positive at 10dpo and it's now 12dpo and the brown spotting is still there. Not bad very mild and i still get vet mild cramps/dull aches. Is that normal? I cried last night because im so scared. My first pregnancy and I worry something will happen. :(


----------



## Kirsty3051

I full on bled early on and everything turned out okay. I don't want to give you false hope because different things have different outcomes for every pregnancy, that was just my experience.

:hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I spotted on and off for the first few weeks and brown spotting is old and not to be worrisome! :)


----------



## cutieq

Popping into this thread because I plan to join soon. I need to get a bit further along but wanted to say hello!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Dani! Fx and loads of sticky vibes :) You and your little one will be here to stay.

NurseG, normally brown is seen as old. I know it can be very scary in the beginning but try to keep up with the positive thoughts you had in your tww. Praying for you and a sticky rainbow :hugs:

Oh and the old brown blood can take some time to all come out plus some aches and pains are normal too as we all had them. Your body and hormones are changing very fast to accommodate your new baby and there might be some uncomfortable moments for you.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Also happy 1 week Kirsty and Leonardo :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks! He's celebrating with boobs. :) x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Way to go young man!! :dance: 
This is how their love of boobs start :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 1 week to you mommy and baby!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I haven't had much spotting today so maybe it's ending and the crampy hasn't been hear much. It's always been mild so nothing that would make my truly freak out. It's my first pregnancy and I am being a worrier. Thank you all :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just noticed your tickers. You found out really early! How many dpo were you when you tested positive? X


----------



## NurseGinger

Not sure if you were talking to me about the tickers. But if so I was 10dpo. 

Is it weird that I'm nervous to BD now that I'm pregnant? I feel I could harm stuff. All this is so new to me! Did not think I'd be one of those over worriers.


----------



## Wishing1010

We have still BD but def once or twice a week only lol. I'm too tired to do it more than that!!! Have you made a doc appt yet, ginger?


----------



## NurseGinger

I had one set up for feb 9th from a couple months ago when I wanted to go for a checkup so I'll need to call them Monday. However I am waiting for another place to call me to see about accepting new patients and going there and hopefully getting in sooner. I think when I see a doctor i will feel better.


----------



## Wishing1010

It's perfectly normal to worry! I'm finally at ease, took 10 weeks lol


----------



## mdscpa

NurseGinger said:


> Not sure if you were talking to me about the tickers. But if so I was 10dpo.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm nervous to BD now that I'm pregnant? I feel I could harm stuff. All this is so new to me! Did not think I'd be one of those over worriers.

You're not alone.... I too am so terrified to BD. We were even told not to BD until after 12 weeks during our first visit with the doc apparently that's the norm here. We never thought we will reach this far without BD (it'll be 3 months on 9th of January since we last BD'd) :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Try not to worry about the bd NurseG, unless told otherwise by your doctor it is safe to do so. Your baby is very safely nestled and protected in your uterus and it isn't just that easy to harm it :)

Also it is normal to worry about every twinge you feel, we want it so badly and dont want it to go badly so you are completely normal :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

We've BD'd twice since I found out and I've definitely been nervous but everything I read said it's a-ok unless you're told otherwise. I've told DH some positions are off limits for my sanity. Otherwise, I'm ok with it until I get freaked out lol


----------



## NurseGinger

I haven't seen a md yet to tell me what is okay and not. Hopefully I'll see one soon and maybe give the bf something soon to keep his sanity hahahahahaha


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! DH wants to BD every day now, he thinks pregnancy is so sexy (as I'm puking my guts out!) :rofl: but like I said, we BD, doc only told me once not to and then approved it a few days later. :)

How is your spotting today?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha Kenna, you puke and dh is turned on :)

My dh tries to see the funny side and makes me laugh. I'll be in the bathroom puking and he'll ask "are you puking?" When I reply yes he giggles and says "ok enjoy" :rofl:
He can really be so silly sometimes. I think our baby will have a great sense of humour :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Spotting has been gone all day so Probably was from implantation. I find myself annoyed at my bf more for no reason. Hopefully by 2nd trimester i get better. Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm hoping so too Ginger, I'm Pamela by the way :)

I snap at dh as well and when I try to say sorry and explain I start crying. I cried yesterday because I had just hung the laundry and 10 mins later it started raining and I had to take it down and hang it inside. Once done the rain stopped the rest of the day :growlmad:


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies, so sorry if i'm not chatty yesterday. As some of you know, i was sick yesterday.... Bad headache, full body ache and fever (temp was 99.87). I'm feeling better now temp last night was 97-ish and this morning it's 98.01 almost the same as my 15w2d temp (98.00). :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Happy 12 Weeks Kenna!!!!! Got me so excited when i saw your ticker.. Ok, i'm cleaning your seat now for 2nd tri movie. :haha::happydance: 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled_zps8638856f.jpg

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:​


----------



## mdscpa

Glad spotting has left the ship Ginger... BTW, i'm Daphne.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Went for my check-up this morning and nothing much to report really. Still 3kg lighter than the weight I was before I fell pregnant.

I requested another urine test to check that the kidney pipe infection is gone and there is still some protein left in my urine. However it is very little so as long as I continue drinking a lot of water I'll be able to wash it out. That is a relief :)

I'm a tiny little bit annoyed at the nurse because last time I went there she said she would do an internal exam and book my 20 week ultrasound. She kind of changes her story every time I see her and I don't like that. Anyway....

This morning when I got there she did not do the internal exam. When not pregnant I would not have minded because I am so not a fan of anyone except dh exploring the nether regions. I just wanted to know if everything is okay down there because I don't know what it is suppose to feel like and quite frankly I don't check anymore because I don't want to give myself an infection.

My next appointment will be 9 Feb and then I will insist on having it done.

Other than that I insisted that my scan be booked today still because I didn't want to get to 20 weeks and then find out that there is a waiting list and have to wait for my scan. Luckily the nurse listened to me on this one and my scan will be 20w4d on 11 Feb 2015 :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Can't wait for your scan!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait either :haha:

How will I ever survive the next 6 weeks?????? I'll probably be stark raving mad insane in the membrane by the time it comes around.

Oh I posted in my own journal as well but I just want to share my new found love with you ladies on here as well. I bought myself a pair of maternity jeans and they are so amazing! I LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEE them and don't think I'll ever wear button pants again EVER!!
Oh did I mention how awesome my maternity jeans are? :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I miss my maternity jeans now!! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I miss my maternity jeans now!! X

Why? Do they not fit anymore? 
If so I'm going to be very shocked because you also got almost no stretchmarks and that just wont be fair :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm already back in my pre-pregnancy clothes :blush: my nonna was back in her normal clothes the day after she gave birth to her first 2 children, so I guess I have her to thank x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm already back in my pre-pregnancy clothes :blush: my nonna was back in her normal clothes the day after she gave birth to her first 2 children, so I guess I have her to thank x

:sad2: :brat: :hissy:
I was a bit overweight when I fell pregnant so I'm sure I'll struggle to loose some after birth.

I'm glad you are doing well!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Breastfeeding helps with weight loss. I was a little underweight to start with and weigh 2lbs less than when we started ttc. We're not going to talk about how much my tummy wobbles now though :blush:

I'm sure you'll do fine :hugs:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Ginger I had an early BFP as well at 10dpo and I know how scary it is. I also had brown spotting and cramps. I read that during the time you would have had you period this can happen as well an is very common. Brown blood is old blood and cramping throughout the whole pregnancy is normal as long as its not really painful and accompanied by red blood. I've had cramps all along so try not to worry about them to much.

Now about worrying, you wont stop worrying lol sorry. It just wont be as much or you get use to it. I still worry, my worries just change to different things. I just try to stay positive. 

I worried like crazy that my constant "morning sickness" (hah morning riight) would hurt the baby, but shes completely fine in there and I think she's even trying to claw her way out at certain times.

Your baby is well protected in there.

Currently I'm worried about knowing when I'll be in labour, making sure we have everything ready that we can, reading about what to expect after the baby is born, taking care of a new born, breastfeeding etc ect ect.. lol

I found that reading and learning as much as I could (from reliable sources) during this pregnancy has really helped me to try and not worry so so much.


----------



## Wishing1010

SweetMelodies, I have been reading a lot as well! The "unknowns" can be tortuous, but we can prepare as much as we can! :) 

I love my maternity jeans too, pamela! Omg they are so comfy! I sleep in my yoga maternity pants lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So exciting that you are next in line for baby to come Sweetmelodies :dance:

I went to the beach for a swim after work and when I got home I dried off and immediately got my maternity jeans. I think I'm addicted :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mind if I join ladies? :hi: After 6 cycles I got my :bfp: a few days before Christmas! This will be my third pregnancy, but my youngest is going to be 10 in April so I feel like I'm kind of starting over again :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

MamaBunny2 said:


> Mind if I join ladies? :hi: After 6 cycles I got my :bfp: a few days before Christmas! This will be my third pregnancy, but my youngest is going to be 10 in April so I feel like I'm kind of starting over again :shrug:

Welcome, hun and congrats!!!!! :happydance:

I'm Kenna, this is my first pregnancy (other than a MC last year at 8 weeks). We were TTC for 4 years when we got our BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Mind if I join ladies? :hi: After 6 cycles I got my :bfp: a few days before Christmas! This will be my third pregnancy, but my youngest is going to be 10 in April so I feel like I'm kind of starting over again :shrug:

Whether its your 1st, 2nd and nth pregnancy you/everyone is welcome here hun. Congrats on your christmas :bfp:

I'm daphne and this is my very first pregnancy after 4 years.... :friends: :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Mamabuny :D

I'm Pamela and our ttc was also going to be put on hold and then like you we also got BFP in cycle 6. My 1st pregnancy as well.

Lovely to have more ladies join and share in the journey with us :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome. I'm Jessica. My husband and I tried for 19 months, suffered three losses and got a surprise bfp weeks before starting fertility meds


----------



## Wishing1010

I love my bump buddies!!!! :) <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love you guys too :hugs:

Oh Jess I see tomorrow is 10 weeks! You guys must be sooooo happy :) How is your nausea?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Kirsty :wave: 

We were extremely lucky and conceived on our first cycle. Our son is 9 days old so if you ever need a 4am chat, I'm probably your lady haha. 

I look forward to getting to know :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

It seems to be getting worse Pam. I swear whatever goes in somehow multiplies by 500 before leaving through the way it came in.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I'm sorry to hear that! I had it ease at 9 weeks and then bit me in the ass at 10.
Now at 14 feels luke it is leaving and I'm feeling better.

I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you to feel better soon!!! I know we all say we'll take it for the sake of the pregnancy but I know deep down it sucks big balls.

Hopefully not too long anymore :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you everyone for responding. My first appt is January 29th. Mom wants to go with me and I'm like "NOPE! bf only for the first!" Haha might change later when we get closer but for now just bf and I. I feel so snappy and annoyed. I hate it. Bf and I are best friends and here I am annoyed most the day at him and rather be left alone than be near him. I hate it so much :( he knows not to take it personally but I know after awhile it's got to be annoying and makes him frustrated. I just don't speak much around him, rather be alone in my thoughts with my dog, food and Netflix. My anxiety has hit also and I cry. I feel pathetic


----------



## SweetMelodies

Maternity jeans are great, some other pants not so much because they don't want to stay up! heh I told my husband they need Manturnity pants for men with beer guts lol very comfy. 

I'm sorry your morning sickness is still so bad Jess, I hope it gives you some relief soon. 

Ginger try not to worry about being too snappy, your in a stressful situation. Just let him know how nervous you are and that you don't mean it your just very stressed. I was the same way. 

I can't really believe that I'll be 37 weeks, and considered full term in 3 days. It's crazy, there are moments that I can't wait to meet her, moments that I just want her out already because I'm so uncomfortable and then moments when I just want to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Wishing1010

Seems like just yesterday that you got your BFP!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Should my belly feel tight? Almost sore in the belly button area? It's a good feeling. Makes me feel pregnant lol. Just curious!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes!! Mine does!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mine is also tight and sore.


----------



## cutieq

:happydance: I'd be lost without you ladies!


----------



## Querida87

Checking in and glad to see that most of you are doing well. Jess, all I can do is send you lots of :hugs: and pray. I know how it feels to suffer through that but nothing I can say is going to make it better, and probably won't make you feel much better as I'm not always great with wording and how people take what I say or what I mean to say. (did that make sense outside of my head??)


----------



## mdscpa

I love you all ladies.....

Jess, so sorry that you are still dealing with MS.... Oh, happy 10 weeks!!!! :happydance: Hopefully you feel better soon..... I always think that the baby is just growing strong and healthy making us very sick.

Dani, i love that new September Sweetpea Ticker :happydance: I'm waiting for your wonderful betas... :lol:

Sweetmelodies, congrats you're almost there..... I still remember the day when you announced your :bfp: :happydance: I hope and pray all goes great for all of us as well...


AFM, i ended up taking tylenol after jinxing myself that fever and headache left already. Temp went up again last night (102 F.), took tylenol, few hours later temp went back down to 97.30..... Now, i'm feeling better again (knock on all the woods).... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love the idea of manturnity jeans bwahahahaha :rofl:

I'm glad to read that for the most part except for itchy boobs and ms we are all doing well.

NurseG, I'm still very snappy and I absolutely hate it. As soon as I've snapped I feel terrible and I know it is neither my nor dh's fault. Just hormones. He can be funny about it sometimes. Sometimes he will understand and other times he'll snap back. I'm trying extremely hard to control it but sometimes I just cant. Don't be to hard on yourself hun it too will pass. 

My belly doesn't have the tight feeling but I think it is because I am chubby and there is still lots of room to stretch before I get that. 

Oh and for some of you ladies who has not found our daily fixes try going onto "Family Education Pregnancy" on google. Put in your due date and you can go and read what is happening with you and your baby each and every single day of your pregnancy! Daphne and I use it to put updates in our journals every day and it kind of keeps us connected with the baby that we cannot feel yet :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I've been a little bit crappy and snappy at DH.... do you all think this apology card will do the trick? :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/71qYWKV.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol pamela! It's a perfect card! :)


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha gave it too him and he said check in the fridge. There was actually a tub of ice cream in the freezer :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG uhm..... when baby is the size of a watermelon can it please not be this watermelon [-o&lt;

https://i.imgur.com/ybtk7p8.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: you cracked me up Pamela... Our body will adjust so if the baby grows like that we grow more to accommodate it... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel like I'm cracking up too :haha:

So I went home lunch time and my mom and stepdad is visiting until the 2nd of Jan. I'm not saying it is right but my mom asks my stepdad a lot to do things for her. Like make coffee, get cold drink etc.

I don't agree with that but it is not my place to tell her what to do and what not and my stepdad will stick up for himself if he feels she is being unreasonable. Anyway I consciously made the decision to not be like that with dh, I do however ask him to assist with some things like washing the dishes please when I'm cleaning the WHOLE house. I don't feel like that is asking a lot of him etc.

So lunch time my mom asked my step dad and dh said yah he sees where I get it from. Immediately I flip and loose it and tell him that he is talking complete and utter sh1t as I do not ask him that much and when I do it can REALLY be justified. Other than that I hardly ever ask him to do something if it is something I can do myself. After taking a deep breath I look at him and say that you know what once in a blue moon you can try to say something nice about me.... and cue the water works with me blowing snot bubbles as I'm crying.

Okay so now all of this is not that bad but jeez did my hormones really have to turn me into a crying blubber when I was trying to stand my ground and be firm?! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Well, just remember that with extra hormones we always go crazy and become so sensitive... You'll be all right.... I'm sure your dh will understand... 

AFM, i feel like DH is trying his best to be patient but sometimes he just couldnt and he snaps as well.... But at the end of the day we always try to fix it....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ladies your posts made my morning! :laugh2: My partner would love some manternity jeans! :haha: And I can totally relate to being annoyed and totally exploding emotionally on him at any given moment. Most of you ladies aren't aware, but there was quite a situation at our house concerning his dog and luckily it was resolved and I can finally start to relax :happydance: But if he doesn't start loving on me and cuddling in the morning before he gets up to get ready for work instead of grabbing his stupid phone and staring at stupid Facebook like he does all damn evening as well I'm eventually gonna lose my sh*t again :growlmad: He did bring home a box of snacks for me to try after work yesterday and I'm eating some chocolate covered mini donuts this morning :toothpick: One of the perks of his vending machine service job :thumbup: Cutie my tummy has felt like I did some crunches or something and sometimes when I stretch it kind of feels like my muscles are pulled :shrug:

Oh and I'm Jyllian btw :hi:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know... I get the feeling too that he doesn't quite understand. I don't mean to be snappy and I apologise and then he'll be like it's a bull to be able to use the hormones as an excuse to be sh1tty. 

That upsets me most because I'm not using it as an excuse and I didn't knock myself up all by myself :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad I have you ladies who will never judge me for being silly and emotional :)

Mamabunny, I hope your dh gets the picture and not on Facebook. Constant facebook might get a slap in your face with a book if you don't behave... Ooooh I like that one :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: That's great! Actually I did get him a book for Christmas. It's titled something like "Dudes Guide to Pregnancy. Dealing with Your Expectant Wife, Coming Baby and the End of Life as You Knew It. It Takes Balls." and is a humorous take on dealing with the next 9 months from a guy's perspective. He has actually been reading it and is up to the 5 week part now :thumbup: I try to withhold SOME of my frustrations because he did relocate his dog and that has been a huge stress relief for me! But I'm carrying your child man, so if you're not gonna worship me then at least love on me a little more!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

My husband is home tonight! I've had nobody to snap at so I'm sure you ladies understand my excitement :p


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have been looking at ideas for when we make the big announcement to everyone via social media. Going to wait until at least after the 8 week appointment, if not 12 weeks. I think these are great! :laugh2:



I've told a few close friends but I haven't shared the news with my family yet :nope: My mom and I haven't really been speaking for months and I'm not close with the rest of my family. My mom is older. She had me at age 43 and she is 74 now. My dad passed away in 2009 at age 70 and my (half) brother passed away this year at age 51 :cry: My (half) sister is 49 I believe. I have nieces and nephews, even a great nephew, but I don't really have contact with them, not that I'm against it just everyone is grown and we have lost touch over the months. I know my mom isn't going to be super excited and supportive like his family has been :nope: She has always gotten worked up very easily, like anxiety and stress, and has been dealing with a lot of emotional stuff and depression since the death of my dad and most recently my brother. I am afraid that telling her I am pregnant might hurt her health-wise :shrug: I don't want to keep this a secret, just not sure how to go about sharing the news with her... and when...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Kirsty you crack me up.

Mamabunny, I love those ideas for announcements!! I'm also sorry that you are finding yourself in a struggle with the family announcement and your losses. This is suppose to be a happy time and I hope that your mom feels that joy for you! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So DH keeps on tweaking the some of our photos already which we could use for our announcement. I used them for tickers though :haha:

Here's few of them... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love the first pic Daphne! 

If I didn't know you were pregnant, I'd probably question what the second picture was if it were uploaded by itself :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Love the first pic Daphne!
> 
> If I didn't know you were pregnant, I'd probably question what the second picture was if it were uploaded by itself :dohh:

Thanks.... hmmmm... I think that would do the trick... Unless they get it so easy.. :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loving the pics, Daphne :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Beautiful photos! <3


----------



## Querida87

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh bless DH!! He made me a cup of black rooibos (red bush?) tea with a slice of fresh ginger in it. At first I did not think I would be able to drink it because I like my tea with milk and sugar, but he made it with love so I tried it. It was like Heaven in a cup!! It was soooooo good and it instantly cured the bit of nausea that I felt!!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share with you ladies who might also struggle with the nausea

This is for Jess. I've never tried this, though I will when I get pregnant. I happened to be scanning the first couple pages and thought of you as soon as I read this. Hope it helps.


----------



## cutieq

Bloods confirmed pregnancy today! :wohoo:

Oyster crackers have helped my nausea thus far.


----------



## Querida87

Dani - maybe you should consider that tea too, although you don't seem to be struggling as much as our poor Jess.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yaaaay. Congrats!


----------



## NurseGinger

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

A question for you ladies, when do the docs tell you what you can and can't eat? I feel like everything I've looked up in the past few days, I could have for some reason. I won't see my doc for an appointment until 7/8 weeks. I can't believe they don't give any information until then!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats Dani!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Did they say anything about your progest?

When I got my confirmation blood results from doc they advised me to steer clear of raw foods, unpasteurised milk and cheese etc. The rest I googled to be on the safe side for myself. Oh how I miss my prawns!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats again Dani!!!! So very happy for you.... :happydance::yipee:

My doc never mentioned anything about what i can and cannot eat. We asked her during our first visit and she only said just dont eat anything raw.... That's very helpful dont you think :lol: So i ask my best doctor DR. Google about it instead :rofl::haha: It was a wrong choice going to that place and returning back because it's so near i can even walk from home for 10 minutes. After 3 appointments there, we changed and i think we're gonna stick with the last one...

FX for another good numbers today Dani.....


----------



## MolGold

Congrats for the super news Dani!! :happydance:

You can google what not to eat. My doc also told me to go easy on Papayas ( my favorite fruit :( ) in the first tri. And ofcourse limit your caffeine intake :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

All I know is I'm avoiding sushi (my fave) and haven't drank a cup of coffee since my :bfp: and am going super easy on the caffeine. I've really been enjoying salads and bleu cheese of all things. I'll just eat it straight out of the container :dohh:

Yesterday we went to dinner with his dad and grandparents. I put on my fave skinny jeans and had a huge muffin top. It was really digging into my lower tummy and very uncomfortable. My shirt accentuated it as well. It's kind of that awkward stage where you don't look pregnant, don't feel pregnant, but feel very fat and bloated and some clothes just don't work :nope: I tried a slim shaper thing on my midsection then ended up removing that, changing my shirt and using a hair band through the button hole of my pants and around the button. It totally ruined my evening and I was nearly in tears during the drive to the restaurant as my bf assured me I looked beautiful :cry: I need to stock up on leggings/yoga pants and sweatpants :thumbup: With my first pregnancy I was able to hide it until almost 6 months and still had abs! With my second, I popped out earlier and alot probably had to do with the fact that I wasn't hiding it and could relax. With this one I anticipate showing sooner as well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah hun I'm feeling you on the not looking pregnant part. 

Mine feels like my own chubby tummy on top and low low down my abdomen is tight. Still I just pretend the flab is fab :D


----------



## cutieq

Progesterone was 44.9.

I definitely will have a 2015 technology baby. I've been looking for apps to tell me what I can and can't eat. Make it easy on this mama! My post was inspired by a hankering for Caesar salad which I found I could have as long as the dressing isn't made with raw eggs. Phew! 

I've been totally daydreaming about when I will pop and what my belly will look like. I'm planning for a spring and summer filled with maxi dresses!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cutie yes I am with you on the maxi dresses... and flip flops! I was wanting to avoid being fully pregnant during the hottest months in Ohio but looks like I'll be waddling around in the July/August heat :dohh: We have a pool so that's where I'll be! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Same here! Luckily my job is really casual. I've been on Pinterest pinning outfits galore!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My biggest days are smack bang in the middle of our Winter. I don't like Winter :(


----------



## Kirsty3051

I did the same thing on Pinterest. I lived in leggings until I got put on bed rest, then I spent most of my time either naked or wearing my husband's casual tshirts. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm excited for maxi dresses too!!!!!! :)

Aww, pamela you can buy some super cute sweaters!!!


----------



## cutieq

Im excited for winter personally only because I think I can hide my belly well in sweaters and layers until I'm ready to announce in spring. But I know you're further along and sweaters will probably be bulky but you do get to be all snuggly and warm!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip I am.

I hate being cold and rumour has it baby will be a little heater in me so I'll be warmer. Mmmm maybe I won't need to wear so much layers :)

I wear dressed during summer (currently) and I love them!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

When I was pregnant with DD due in April I never wore a coat in the winter, just a thin fleece zip up. I couldn't imagine doing that right now I'm always freezing!!! After my pants dilemma yesterday my bf was trying to reassure me how amazing I'll look with my "glow" and all. I said yeah ok that "glow" will be the gallons of sweat dripping out of my pores as my fat a$$ is waddling around enduring the summer heat :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

happy 5 weeks jylllian..... :wohoo:


----------



## Querida87

MamaBunny - I dealt with that with DS2 (born mid-Semptember) I got to the point where I wore a bra and a dress and nothing more. I walked daily and every turn around the block I had to waddle inside to determine if the liquid running down my legs was sweat, pee, or amniotic fluid (had a leak with DS1 at 36wks which ended in a C-section 24 hours later). I :rofl: now, but I was so uncomfortable and embarrassed then.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww thanks so much mdscpa! Oh my Querida! Yes I can't wait for the summer heat :xmas11:


----------



## ellahopesky

I'm here :)

h&h 9 months ladies xx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi, welcome Ella!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

I'm Pamela if you want to go by 1st names.


----------



## NurseGinger

I have been told cooked sushi is okay, sushi is also my favorite!!! I have one glass of about 10oz of coffee with caffeine when bf works and when he is working and I have about 10oz glass of decaf when he is off. Heard decaf is bad depending on how they extract most of the caffeine out so I learned to look for spring water extraction and organic. So many things I need to stay away from, it's crazy. I was snacking on jalapeño kettle chips and low sodium olives yesterday. Mmmm 4 weeks today btw! I'll have to upload my small bloated bump I took a pic of today.


----------



## NurseGinger

I am going to redo this photo later this week where im in front of a wall, bf is working and i wanted a pic before i started chowing down today and make me look even more bloated LOL.

..............and now looking in this photo my room is a mess, i should probably clean... nah ill wait for a new year tomorrow. New year new room! hahaha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0427.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 4 weeks and cute bumpy Nurse :)

Just gone 2015 here so I'm wishing you all a happy and blessed new year!! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

I'm Dani. 

Happy 4 weeks. I'm going to start my bump pics at 5. I've heard cooked sushi is a-ok too. 

Welcome Ella! 

DH got me some sparkling fruit juice to toast the new year. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nurse, I might be looking wrong but wanted to confirm because I'm so curios. Is that a tight top you are wearing or tattoos :blush:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm 95% sure they're tattoos x


----------



## NurseGinger

LOL tattoos. :)


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> All I know is I'm avoiding sushi (my fave) and haven't drank a cup of coffee since my :bfp: and am going super easy on the caffeine. I've really been enjoying salads and bleu cheese of all things. I'll just eat it straight out of the container :dohh:
> 
> Yesterday we went to dinner with his dad and grandparents. I put on my fave skinny jeans and had a huge muffin top. It was really digging into my lower tummy and very uncomfortable. My shirt accentuated it as well. It's kind of that awkward stage where you don't look pregnant, don't feel pregnant, but feel very fat and bloated and some clothes just don't work :nope: I tried a slim shaper thing on my midsection then ended up removing that, changing my shirt and using a hair band through the button hole of my pants and around the button. It totally ruined my evening and I was nearly in tears during the drive to the restaurant as my bf assured me I looked beautiful :cry: I need to stock up on leggings/yoga pants and sweatpants :thumbup: With my first pregnancy I was able to hide it until almost 6 months and still had abs! With my second, I popped out earlier and alot probably had to do with the fact that I wasn't hiding it and could relax. With this one I anticipate showing sooner as well.

I never experienced this. I went straight from normal to pregnant! I literally have grown 5+ inches since before pregnancy :( in going to be freakin huge 



cutieq said:


> Progesterone was 44.9.
> 
> I definitely will have a 2015 technology baby. I've been looking for apps to tell me what I can and can't eat. Make it easy on this mama! My post was inspired by a hankering for Caesar salad which I found I could have as long as the dressing isn't made with raw eggs. Phew!
> 
> I've been totally daydreaming about when I will pop and what my belly will look like. I'm planning for a spring and summer filled with maxi dresses!

They'll probably tell you at your 8 week appointment. Docs tend to not say much earlier on because the chance of miscarriage is so high. I recommend the book mayo guide to a healthy pregnancy. It will tell you whay you need to know when you need to know it.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cutie yes I am with you on the maxi dresses... and flip flops! I was wanting to avoid being fully pregnant during the hottest months in Ohio but looks like I'll be waddling around in the July/August heat :dohh: We have a pool so that's where I'll be! :thumbup:

That's wjere I'll be too. Who knows if I'll scare the children off bit oh well



Kirsty3051 said:


> I did the same thing on Pinterest. I lived in leggings until I got put on bed rest, then I spent most of my time either naked or wearing my husband's casual tshirts. :shrug:

I'm usually naked too ;)



cutieq said:


> I'm Dani.
> 
> Happy 4 weeks. I'm going to start my bump pics at 5. I've heard cooked sushi is a-ok too.
> 
> Welcome Ella!
> 
> DH got me some sparkling fruit juice to toast the new year. Happy New Year everyone!

I'm doing the sprite thing. We'll see how it goes lol


----------



## Querida87

I'm not pregnant, but ever since my boys got too old for me to wander the house naked, I started living in a nightgown while at home. lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool tattoos NurseG. I am 'brave' but I think that is the one thing I can't do.

I would bunjee jump, sky dive, shark cage dive etc but I can't imagine ever getting a tattoo lol. I'm not afraid of needles so not sure what's up with that :)


----------



## mdscpa

Bump Photos at 16 Weeks Pregnant:



https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/picasion.com_3Z4g_zpshbf9chvw.gif







​


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm the opposite, Pam. I'd quite happily have my eyeballs tattooed but sky diving and chilling with sharks will just never happen. :haha:


Lovely pictures again Daphne! I bet having a husband that enjoys photography is lovely now you're expecting x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like the adrenaline rush and fade :) 
I must say since being pregnant I'm rethinking doing those things because I need to be responsible mom and not put myself in harms way.


----------



## Jennuuh

Stopping by to check in on all of you! Had a scary week and haven't been on. Riot weighed 6lbs 4oz at birth and wouldn't stop losing weight. By this past Tuesday, she was down an entire lb. We had to switch to feeding her with a bottle, but used breast milk and supplemented twice with high calorie formula. In just 24hrs she gained 7 glorious ounces! She's now above her hospital discharge weight at 5lbs 11oz! Grateful doesn't even begin to sum up how I felt and still feel! 

Wishing you all a very happy new year! You'll be holding your babies this year ladies!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm glad Riot is gaining weight! Any idea when you all get to go home, or has that already happened?

Happy new year! :D x


----------



## Jennuuh

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm glad Riot is gaining weight! Any idea when you all get to go home, or has that already happened?
> 
> Happy new year! :D x

We're home :) We've been home since day 3 but almost needed to go back for her to be monitored. We're really glad she's gaining as well! How's your little guy doing? The picture you showed after he was born was just too cute!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Jennah I'm glad Riot starts to gain weight... I may not have a child yet but i get your worries.... She'll be ok hun... :hugs:

And yay for holding our babies.... Very close now.... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jennuuh said:


> We're home :) We've been home since day 3 but almost needed to go back for her to be monitored. We're really glad she's gaining as well! How's your little guy doing? The picture you showed after he was born was just too cute!

Woo for being home! everything felt so much easier when we got home.

He's doing really well. We're still waking him to feed every 2-3 hours but hopefully that won't be needed for much longer. We're going to start letting him sleep 4-5 hours through the night in a couple of weeks. I'm definitely looking forward to that. 

He's still tiny but hasn't dropped any weight. Can't imagine my life without him now, he's perfect :cloud9:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy new year to you too Jenna and I'm sorry you had a scare with Riot. 
Happy that she is doing better :)

Oooh Kirsty new ticker says you'll start trying again soon for baby 2 :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

June 1st is our rough date, it just depends on when my cycles return :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't recall now, did you struggle to concieve 1st time around?


----------



## NurseGinger

I have a lot of tattoos haha love them however a couple I must say I was too young and thought they were "cool" heh. Oh well. I'm very wise and slow when getting a tattoo now to make sure it's what I want and has a ton of meaning. I would love to skydive and stuff!!! Ohh yes! 

Mdscpa: love your bump! I can't wait for myself to start showing in the belly. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love the bump photos ladies! Maybe I'll be brave and post a photo of my lil 5 week bloat pooch :laugh2:


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I can't recall now, did you struggle to concieve 1st time around?

Not at all. We conceived on our first month trying :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's great so you'll probably have no struggles this time around either :)

I 'heard' breastfeeding kind of acts like bc but it is not 100%... might have misunderstood the poster at the clinic


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hopefully not!

Yep, I heard that too. You can also get pregnant as soon as 4 days after giving birth :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow :shock:

How does anyone :sex: 4 days after birth? Natural or c-section??????


----------



## Jrepp

Here's my belly at 10 weeks. I have a pretty large belly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You have a pretty cute belly, Jess :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wow :shock:
> 
> How does anyone :sex: 4 days after birth? Natural or c-section??????

I haven't the slightest. Sex was the last thing on my mind 4 days after giving birth and I'm sure c-sections take longer to recover from. :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy moly who wants to get knocked right after giving birth... let alone have sex?! After birthing a small human from my vajayjay theee last thing I'm thinking about or wanting is a man sticking his dingaling up in there :wacko: No way! :rofl: Jrepp you look adorable!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I soooooooo agree with you ladies. I'm marking that a touch it you die zone after until I've healed :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right, Wanna! :rofl: Try sticking an appendage anywhere near that area and expect to pull back a nub!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's my belly!

Had to major crop because it kept saying 'file too large!' and I'm not on a desktop to adjust the size.​


----------



## NurseGinger

Love the bumps!!! Also jealous of that tan mamabunny. I can't tan :( I just fry


----------



## MamaBunny2

I tan pretty well and have naturally ash blonde hair (it's dyed dark right now). My bf is a little darker complected with dark, wavy hair. When he was little he had tons of hair. When I was born I had a full head of thick, dark, almost black, wavy hair. I had my dad's thick curly hair but it's become straight and thinner over the years :sad2: My bf weighed about 7.5lbs and I weighed 8lbs 14oz at birth... so I'm hoping we have a decent sized (not too big!), golden skinned baby (boy I hope!) with dark wavy/curly hair :happydance: I'm so curious to what the baby will look like and who it will favor! I'm so anxious for the ultrasound around 20 weeks. I would love to have a 3D one too! He wants to find out what we're having. I can't wait but I try to remind myself that 9 months will fly by quick and I want to enjoy every little moment of being pregnant right now.


----------



## cutieq

Funny you say it will fly by. I feel like it's been draaaaaaaaging and only been 1 week for me lol


----------



## MolGold

Hope everyone had a great new year's eve! I would love a 4D scan as my 20 week scan photos are horrible :growlmad: but Ive no idea where to get one of if they even have that in my town!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I would like a 4D scan as well but it is soooooo expensive here. Not sure if I'll be able to afford it :(

Can you enquire at all the OBGYN's in the area or hospitals if they know of someone who does it?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cutie oh its been dragging for me too!

Great... my bf seems to have woken up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. And the coffee I made overflowed and was full of grounds. I can tell it's going to be a goooood day... :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah FX Mamabunny that it doesn't turn out to be a bad day :hugs:

Ooooooh Dani I cannot wait to get feedback on your results from the Dr today!!!! and tomorrow you will be 5 weeks, next Saterday you will be 6 weeks and after that 7, 8, 9, 10 and on and on till you have your baby in your arms!!
Amazeballs :yipee:


----------



## Kirsty3051

The first trimester draaaaags, then you blink and have a baby in your arms! :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

I noticed the same thing..... first trimester moves like a snail......


----------



## MolGold

I agree, 1st tri is slow. Youre throwing up at work, trying to hide your pregnancy, trying to keep down what you eat :) But so amazing to see your bean for the first time :D Once 1st tri is over, weeks fly by!


----------



## Kirsty3051

MolGold said:


> I agree, 1st tri is slow. Youre throwing up at work, trying to hide your pregnancy, trying to keep down what you eat :) But so amazing to see your bean for the first time :D Once 1st tri is over, weeks fly by!

Exactly this! Second trimester is when you start noticing movement more, find out the gender (if you decide to), get more serious about names, start planning your nursery. Third trimester is basically just a 12 week labour watch while you get the last bits sorted out  haha x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with you ladies, my 1st trimester dragged on as well. Now tomorrow I'll be 15 weeks and then next Saterday 4 months down done and dusted. Oh and handled like a pro might I add :haha:

I cannot wait for Feb 11 till we can find out gender. I'm keeping my FX now already that baby gives a peak at the goods... or lack thereof :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Do you have a gut feeling about whether you're having a boy or girl? :D


----------



## mdscpa

Me, just waiting for 29th of January.. Only 3w6d left..... Oh, i feel like i'm having a girl... DH is otherwise thought.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes I do... I feel it might be a boy.

Two reasons to help me support my madness:
1. I very strongly believe without a shadow of any doubt that we conceived day before o so boy swimmers would have reached eggy first. They are apparently faster swimmers.

2. The man is the 'gender decider' and having done some homework, dh is one of 2 boys, his brother has 2 boys, his nephews all have boys. It would seem that everywhere a male family member has produced male offspring.

So I'm not sure if I'm making a technical guess here or if it is a gut feeling but that's my story. I would however not mind having either as I can find nice things about having a girl and just as many nice things for having a boy. 

I'm probably going to look like such a woohaa idiot if I'm wrong :blush:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm excited to hear what you're both having!

My predictions are girls for both of you. I'm yet to get one wrong so you'll both likely ruin my winning streak and have boys haha x


----------



## mdscpa

My SIL wanted to tell her guess but for a price. She did the same thing with my BIL and she won. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

I'm glad to hear 2nd tri is a little quicker. I'm trying to enjoy everyday!

DH feels girl for me. Gender predictor says girl. I completely feel like it's a boy.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I was predicted a girl too but just knew I was having a boy :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I got many girl predictions as well and then also some friends are just SOOOOO SURE that it will be a girl :)
My SIL agrees with me on the males in the family producing male offspring so she is backing me on the boy.

Either way I'll be happy.... cannot wait eek and Daphne your scan is soooo close!

Dani, I cannot wait for you to get your numbers :dance:

And last but not least... a little something to make us all go "aaawwwwhhhh so cute:

https://i.imgur.com/HfL6ZrM.jpg


----------



## SweetMelodies

Happy New Year! I hope everyone is doing well.

Well I'm 37 weeks as of yesterday, it just seems very unreal to me. I really notice it though at times now my stomach gets so tight and uncomfortable no matter how I sit. The baby is still moving like crazy, she moved so much last night that I couldn't sleep for hours! They say they are suppose to not move as much now because they don't have as much room but I don't think the little lady got the memo! I have an ultrasound on Monday, so I'm really interested to see what is going on in there. Time is flying, I can't really believe that she will be here in a month or less.

Everyone said I was having a girl, along with all those Chinese gender tests. Even just the way I'm carrying, high and all in the front.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo :yipee: and happy 37 weeks to you! Not much time left and she'll be wriggling in your arms like that.

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Jrepp

Hubby and I both think we're having a boy, but he wants a girl (although I swear im having a vampire). We should be finding out sometime between February 10th and March 12th


----------



## Jrepp

Sonoline b came in the mail today. We were able to hear babies heart beat for about 20 seconds before he swam off! It was awesome!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yay!! 10 weeks is early to hear a heartbeat at home, isn't it? I borrowed my friend's doppler early in my second trimester and couldn't find my son's. Little sod nearly gave me a heart attack


----------



## mdscpa

Yay for hearing the heartbeat Jess..... You're passed 10 weeks already????!!!???? How did that happen???? 

It's 3 am and we couldnt sleep it's because DH decided to jump on me :haha: It was painful but awesome :lol: :rofl: after almost 3 months we finally had :sex:.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm glad one of us is getting some :hugs: I still wouldn't dare :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

I don't know if it's early or not, I just know that sonoline b is frequently used in the hospitals and Ob clinics. Our wee one sure has a strong heartbeat though. Very reassuring to hear, let me tell ya


----------



## cutieq

Nothing better then hearing a heartbeat and getting your groove on. Bravo ladies!!!

I'm undecided on getting a Doppler. I think I will drive myself nuts. 

I've noticed that my body temp is way high. I haven't taken it but now with any activity, I sweat like a pig!


----------



## NurseGinger

I am really hoping for a boy, however I forgot that It depends on the male. Here I am thinking "my side is full of boys" then I think "wait..... He seems to have more girls on his side..." And yes I feel first trimester drags, even tho it's only been a week or so since I found out lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Nurse that is what we get for testing early lol :)

Great news Jess - 1 forever baby coming right up.

And Daphne omg :shock: I'm so happy for you. DH must be over the moon around and back for more :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I even asked him, "Is it safe?" He said, it is safe you won't get pregnant... :rofl:

He just have to be too careful though... I just didnt expect it'll be so painful.... The boobs and esp. down there... But i managed.... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure it will get more comfortable if you do it more. Like you 1st time hurt etc but later your body adjusts and gets use to it.


----------



## mdscpa

I hope so too.... But like Kenna, it feels so amazing :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for good :sex: all round :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bump or fab flab - you decide :dance:

https://i.imgur.com/jqEifEA.jpg

12 Weeks compared to 15 Weeks

https://i.imgur.com/2YTLA6E.png


----------



## mdscpa

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Bump!


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful bump!!!

Awesome, jess!! It's amazing to hear your LO!

Yay daphne!!!!!!! So happy you got to do it!! :) I've been trying to do it all week but exhaustion has been mean! Today's the day lol


----------



## mdscpa

It's a major milestone for us.... :rofl: New experience i suppose... :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Definitely a bump!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Adorable Wanna! I can't wait to have a cute bump to show off! My partner's one set of grandparents just left for AZ for a few months and will be back by the end of March/early April. By then I should have decent bump-age going on to show them! :happydance:

My bf showed this to me this morning :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ginger I saw this and thought of you because of your current avatar :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg mama bunny! Those are too funny!!! I used that Ryan gosling one in another lady's journal just now, it was perfect for her!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Mamabunny.... Bet ginger will be having the best of her day once she sees this...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Mammabunny! You ladies really make me feel more preggy glow :)

Oh and those pics are just tooooooooo funny!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Pam, that's definitely a baby bump!

I pulled out the doppler while my love was at work and got to hear the baby for a really long time! I even got to record it (If you watch the video please don't skip the ad)

[youtube]Od6CBHxFJ-I[/youtube]


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jess!!

I'll have a listen to your baby's heart in the morning. I filled my tummy with spicy jalepeno nachos and in bed now on my phone. Videos don't show on my phone :(

How is your morning sickness? I hope you are starting to get better?! Oh and you are also sooo close to 2nd tri :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Such a strong heartbeat! I'm guessing boy :flower:

I'm bookmarking this page on my laptop so I can come back when you've all had your babies, to check my predictions x


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Will be interesting to see if you keep up with that winning streak :)
What did you say for me again?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Girl :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool, my 20 weeks scan is 11 Feb and we'll see then.

Do you have a theory on your prediction or is it a secret :D


----------



## cutieq

I want a prediction when your gut tells you the time is right. How fun!


----------



## Kirsty3051

No theory :rofl: I just think about the person with a boy and then a girl, and go with whichever I feel is right. I don't know how it feels right, just does :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

cutieq - boy!

One of you is bound to ruin my winning streak :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Makes sense, when I was in school and I was invited out on a date or sleep over I would always try to imagine what it would be like at the event before asking my dad. If I couldn't imagine it then I wouldn't be going and normally those were the times my dad said no :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

That heartbeat! So cool! I want one of those thingys!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Aww, that's cute!

I'm sure I have some sort of pregnancy related gift :shrug: might have to start selling my services haha x


----------



## cutieq

Pamela for some reason I feel girl for you too. maybe it's all the pink in your profile and signature but it seems fitting!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mmmm interesting! 

Daphne made my awesome journal link and I searched for tickers to fit the colour... Wondering if she knew something way back when already :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp what size probe do you have, 3 or 2mhz? I'm already shopping around online lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Mammabunny, I hope you find one :)

I'm gonna say adios for now, I cannot keep my eyes open any longer. I have small puppy syndrome, as soon as my tummy is full my eyes close :) Sleep tight bumpies


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Jess!!
> 
> I'll have a listen to your baby's heart in the morning. I filled my tummy with spicy jalepeno nachos and in bed now on my phone. Videos don't show on my phone :(
> 
> How is your morning sickness? I hope you are starting to get better?! Oh and you are also sooo close to 2nd tri :dance:

I don't want to complain, but it seems to have gotten worse. At this point it should be slowing so I think it's going to stick around for awhile



Kirsty3051 said:


> Such a strong heartbeat! I'm guessing boy :flower:
> 
> I'm bookmarking this page on my laptop so I can come back when you've all had your babies, to check my predictions x

I think boy as well. It's funny how split the guesses have been!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jrepp what size probe do you have, 3 or 2mhz? I'm already shopping around online lol

I have the sonoline b 3mhz, which is commonly used in Ob clinics. I got it from ebay for $45 including shipping


----------



## mdscpa

Nice strong heartbeat Jess... Based on the fhr i'm guessing a girl....


----------



## mdscpa

Mamabunny, i and kenna have the same doppler as Jess....


----------



## MamaBunny2

mdscpa said:


> Mamabunny, i and kenna have the same doppler as Jess....

Do you like it? I would love to be able to listen to my baby everyday! Is it harmful to use too much? I'm so anxious to hear my baby's heartbeat and don't wanna wait til my 12 week appointment :brat:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes! We have the sonoline B doppler and its awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Y'all im the worst pill taker. I have no idea when I last took one of the nausea pills. :(


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Mamabunny, i and kenna have the same doppler as Jess....
> 
> Do you like it? I would love to be able to listen to my baby everyday! Is it harmful to use too much? I'm so anxious to hear my baby's heartbeat and don't wanna wait til my 12 week appointment :brat:Click to expand...

Yes, it's perfect.... :dance: They say it's safe but try not to use it more than once a day so we try to do it every week instead except when i worry too much like i just have to hear it to have peace in mind :haha:

Oh, and it's FDA & CE Approved....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know nothing much I say will make he current suckiness go away, but at 10 weeks mine picked up as well and then at like 14w1d it was sooooo much better. I now only get sick if I eat or drink a trigger that use to make me run for it during ms. So I avoid those. 

I hope your ms will ease up soon! And don't worry about complaining, we all know you are happy and willing for your baby, but nobody likes throwing up constantly :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok swear I'm done with my poas addiction for good now! This was taken early this morning before 7am and the test line came up super dark immediately. Darker than my test from the evening of December 22nd when I first got a bfp. I'm satisfied now :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Much better! :thumbup:
​


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful, mamabunny!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Great progression.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My oh my what a lovely line you have Mamabunny :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies! I guess my addiction is because I just don't quite feel pregnant and I don't have anything to really confirm it but the tests. I've peed on so many over the past 6 months while TTC with nothing but blank results so seeing that line appear makes me all warm and fuzzy inside :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

It's completely normal Jyllian.... i took my last tests at 43 and 59 dpo..... I just need to see the "Pregnant" word again.... Now I'm done POAS but found new addiction with the doppler.... :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

My bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SweetMelodies

That's a great line Mamabunny! I know there have been lots of days where I didn't feel pregnant at all. Even now there are moments where I don't feel pregnant then I look down or get kicked in the side and there it is again lol.

I'm sorry your MS isn't letting up Jess, mine was full blown until about 14 weeks and then after that I've still gotten sick once in awhile. Hopefully you only have a few more weeks and you can get some relief.

So you ladies have probably seen this before since it's been around for a bit but this is definitely how I feel right now lol!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVuittFyM34


----------



## NurseGinger

Im the same way mamabunny! hahahah i peed on one the other day and it was darker than the control line! I haven't had much symptoms, and the ones i did have are diminishing. i was so nervous but read online it was normal for symptoms to diminish or come and go for some people. had me worried. Today i feel FANTASTIC. do not know if it was because bf and i bd last night or just because I feel good, OR perhaps its the fact its 56 degrees here, despite the rain, but i get seasonal depression and absolutely HATE cold! LOL I feel like mary poppins dancing in a field of flowers.


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> Y'all im the worst pill taker. I have no idea when I last took one of the nausea pills. :(

Jess, I have a hard time remembering my progesterone normally because I take it in the wee hours when I wake up to pee. Now I use locations or try to. I put it in one spot on the sink after I've taken it as a visual reminder that I've used it. I tried a pill log app but that's only good if you can remember to log lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sweet that video is too funny!!! :rofl: I just posted it to my FB friend's wall, she's on bed rest and ready to pop any day now


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just thought I'd share this with my pregnant friends who would understand :sleep:

https://i.imgur.com/Yidnb4Z.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

:laugh2: That's great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

and with that I'm off to take an after work nap! Chat to you ladies later :)


----------



## NurseGinger

I find myself especially exhausted after food :( once I'm eat I'm done for the day. lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Me too! Once I eat a good meal I'm super tired and ready for a nap :sleep:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I permanently feel like I can use a nap :haha:

Since my last post I napped about a hour or so, had dinner, watched a little tv, took a shower and in bed now :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm just tired constantly :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You have a newborn so I'll give it to you :D

How are you?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've just been sitting here at my desk at work since 8am... chatting on BnB, snacking, drinking, Googling pregnancy stuff... It's a little after 3 and I'm exhausted. I can't wait to go home, put on a pair of sweatpants and pay the couch a visit!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm tired but know it won't last forever, so trying to enjoy every second with him while he's teeny tiny :) I ovulated yesterday too, which was... unexpected :shrug: 

How're you doing?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh wow, O so close after your little man. Still waiting to try due to healing?

I'm okay except for the being tired whole day! I also had a bad ms day again, puked twice. I'll survive a bad day every now and then as long as it isn't full blown 8 weeks non stop again :haha:

Trying to count down the days till my gender scan on 11 Feb but it feels like there is too many days to count lol


----------



## Kirsty3051

Still waiting. Bleeding is coming to an end (I hope) but there won't be any :sex: for a long while yet. 

Can't believe you're 15 weeks already! I thought you were still in your first trimester


----------



## SweetMelodies

I'm the same way after eating, I get so tired.

So I had my last ultrasound today everything is great, the tech said she is measuring a bit small 6.3 but still healthy. Good to come anytime now :)

Thought I'd share this image I got from the scan with you ladies.
https://i58.tinypic.com/2n1b405.png
Look at that little face <3 <3


----------



## NurseGinger

I cannot wait till I get my scan!!!! I am counting down the days :) 2w3d!


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful, SweetMelodies!!! So happy for you, can't wait to see that little face!!!

Kirsty, wow, can't believe you O'ed already!!! 

Ginger, can't wait for your scan!!! It's so exciting :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lovely scan!

Me either. Thought it would have been a few months yet x


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely lil face SweetMelodies..... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54ab856e1321d.gif

Just one more week and you'll be joining us now in the 2nd tri... :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Still waiting. Bleeding is coming to an end (I hope) but there won't be any :sex: for a long while yet.
> 
> Can't believe you're 15 weeks already! I thought you were still in your first trimester

I almost couldn't believe it either :dance: Once the ms lifted a bit it felt like time literally grew wings and flew past me. Yesterday was a bit of a bad day ms wise so that dragged :haha:

Now (NOT SO) patiently waiting till Saterday when I hit 16 weeks - 4 months!!! I love these milestones as it gives me something to look forward to while waiting for baby :)
4 months, gender scan & baby reaching viable age and so on!

While you wait to bd it will give your body time to heal and regulate your cycles again! So exciting... just imagine if you are pregnant again before some of us has given birth! That would be so cool :thumbup:



SweetMelodies said:


> I'm the same way after eating, I get so tired.
> 
> So I had my last ultrasound today everything is great, the tech said she is measuring a bit small 6.3 but still healthy. Good to come anytime now :)
> 
> Thought I'd share this image I got from the scan with you ladies.
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2n1b405.png
> Look at that little face <3 <3

Thank you for sharing! That little face looks like one that needs to be kissed and stared at for hours! How excited are you for her arrival? Silly question you probably cannot wait anymore!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sweetmelodies, seeing that you can go into labor any day now I thought I would share hospital bag tips with you :)

https://i.imgur.com/ZACApPy.jpg


----------



## MolGold

Yay 11 weeks Jess!

Glad your MS is lifting Pam :)

Sweet, not so far to go now!

Hows everyone else? We announced the pregnancy over private messages on email and Whatsapp/viber. We didn't want to do it on FB :) I am happy with the results!


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations on the announcement..... We are still deciding how to announce it but for sure it'll be on facebook since we are overseas.. Just waiting for the viable age...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad the announcement went well Aditi :)

There is nothing like well wishes when you announce big news to make you float higher on the clouds than you have already been!


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA :rofl: Underwear the size of Peru! I remember those landing strip maxi pads... good grief!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm just looking forward to throwing a giant elephant at DH while giving birth :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

DH loved that image pamela!!!!

Molgold, yay for announcement!!!!!!!! Makes it feel even more real!

Jess, 11 weeks?!!!!!!! Wow I'm so happy everything is going so well!!!! :)

Appt today for first trimester screening and scan!!! Cannot wait :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna... 

https://i.imgur.com/kbFTYYE.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thank you for sharing! That little face looks like one that needs to be kissed and stared at for hours! How excited are you for her arrival? Silly question you probably cannot wait anymore!


I am really excited to meet her, but also pretty nervous about the whole situation in general. I'm sure whatever will happen will happen and all you can really do is go with the flow and learn for next time! :D I really can't wait to hold her and see DH's face when he gets to as well, that makes me get all teary eyed.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sweetmelodies, seeing that you can go into labor any day now I thought I would share hospital bag tips with you :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ZACApPy.jpg

LMAO that's great! I'm trying to remember most of those things, but I did promise DH that I wouldn't throw anything at him.. or break his hand..or scream at him.. too much lol!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg pamela!!!! I just died laughing, now I can't make my appt as I'm dead!!! :)

2.5 hours ish!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, i'm drowning in :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: right now....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

NOOOOOOOOO Kenna, breathe damn you breathe!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

2 hours! About 45 mins left of work though :)


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, Kenna's still alive Pamela so don't freak out :rofl::haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Still breathing and still super excited! praying my heart doesn't explode from the anticipation! Cannot wait to see LO again and see DH see the baby for the first time :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah this is going to be special. Hopefully when you get there the doc doesn't keep us, I mean you waiting :D


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, will they allow you guys to film the scan? :happydance: Can't wait for the result esp. your DH's reaction....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww that will be a special moment for you both :hugs: Anxious to hear how things went!


----------



## NurseGinger

How's everyone doing today? It's super cold here and only going to get colder. I do nothing but freeze even with the heat on. My feet are so cold right now! I am also so thirsty and out of breath easily as well as urinating a good amount. Hope all is well!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Doing good, thx :hugs:
Even though it's cold make sure to keep up with the water.

For some reason I get thirsts that can only be satisfied by water. I am loving water!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Appt went great but baby was sleeping and wouldn't give is a potty shot! super cute and healthy though! :)


----------



## cutieq

I said boy. Sounds just like one. Sleeping through the excitement. Glad baby was healthy!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww, did you get any photos?! HAHA :laugh2: cutie that's so true!


----------



## NurseGinger

Its suppose to be -20 degrees here soon, uggggg. 

I want to see any pics of the baby!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Brrr!!! I'm sitting on the couch under a blanket with 2 of my chihuahuas. My bf made bleu cheese and bacon stuffed chicken breasts and seasoned potatoes for dinner... it smells SO good! It better cool soon because I'm starving! I managed to drink about 70 ounces of water today :happydance: I hardly drink water but have been enjoying it more now.


----------



## cutieq

I got my hcg back finally! 5839! 37 hr doubling time!

I go in for my 1st scan next week at 6w5d. What should I expect to see?

I'm also heading to the gym this evening for the first time in eternity. I'm gonna take it easy but I've gotta get active.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> Brrr!!! I'm sitting on the couch under a blanket with 2 of my chihuahuas. My bf made bleu cheese and bacon stuffed chicken breasts and seasoned potatoes for dinner... it smells SO good! It better cool soon because I'm starving! I managed to drink about 70 ounces of water today :happydance: I hardly drink water but have been enjoying it more now.

I'm with you on the water. I cannot get enough of it since I've fallen pregnant. I use to be addicted to Coca Cola before and drank a whole lot of that. Now I could not be bothered less. When dh went to the store I always bugged him to bring flavoured milk back etc. Now I'm not in the mood for any of that. I constantly crave water. 

I think it is your body's way of ensuring that you get enough water to stay hydrated and flush out any toxins that it doesn't need. Our bodies are sooo amazing!



cutieq said:


> I got my hcg back finally! 5839! 37 hr doubling time!
> 
> I go in for my 1st scan next week at 6w5d. What should I expect to see?
> 
> I'm also heading to the gym this evening for the first time in eternity. I'm gonna take it easy but I've gotta get active.

Dani, try this website
https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6

They have pics and info on weekly scan images etc. I went on there before my 2 scans to see what I could expect and looking back I should have also showed it to Dh so that he had an idea. At our 11 week scan he didn't say anything but I could see he felt down. Later when I asked he said he expected to see more and that it would have looked more like a baby. 

Maybe you can show the images and the explanations to dh and he might enjoy the scan more himsels?


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54acdbf5ab2a7.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54acdc2972bdd.gif


:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee:
Congrats on your weekly milestones ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies! Ginger I love that we're exactly a week apart! :happydance: I'm not having a good start to my 6th week, however :nope: I'm sure it's just me over thinking but it seems my bf hasn't been as touchy lovey with me the past few days... at all really. Like, I'll grab his butt or walk behind him and wrap my arms around him and put my hands on his chest or grab a nipple or kiss on him, etc. He knows my chest has been excruciatingly sore for weeks now but that doesn't mean I'm totally off limits! I want to be grabbed and loved on a feel like I'm amazing, especially right now. I've tried initiating some foreplay the past two days but he's shrugged it off and says he just wants me to cuddle him. I don't know if he's afraid he will hurt me or something or perhaps he's just tired from work :shrug: It's making me super self conscious :sad2: And this morning while he was in the shower I used the restroom and he proceeded to sternly tell me how annoyed he is that people don't flush the toilet (I don't flush only in wee hours of the morning). I mentioned something about Girl Scout cookies and that a coworker of mine would likely be bringing in a form and he firmly stated that I am to text him when that happens because he wants some. I went and made his morning coffee and climbed back in bed, grabbed my phone and was reviewing my bank account and he walked in. When he came around the side of the bed I shut down my bank app and set my phone down, assuming he was leaving and wanted a kiss... but instead I got "Why do you always do that when I walk over to you?" Thought to myself, gee I don't know maybe because YOU are more important than my phone?! (He always seems to have his nose in Facebook when we are home together) He gave me a kiss and said I love you and I started to cry :cry: I just feel really crappy today and hope my day gets better. Ok, sorry girls... rant over. Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Mamabunny I know exactly how you feel!! At one stage it felt to me as if dh only had negative things to say about me and like he never had anything nice to say. I realised later I was being a bit sensitive (I'm not saying you are) but regardless of the hormones it was still what I was feeling and it had to be addressed.

I think you need to speak to him about how you are feeling taking into consideration that he has not had a pregnant partner before so everything is new to him. *** Very important to remember I'm not choosing sides :D ***

Hopefully if you tell him how you feel he will understand and also ask him why he doesn't feel as physically affectionate at the moment. Maybe he is afraid of hurting you or the baby because he perhaps doesn't know better.

Whatever the reasons are I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know I was being overly emotional but I couldn't help it. He actually stopped back home to check on me and ask why I was so upset and apologized. He was affectionate too. So now I feel better! I sometimes forget this is all new for him. Hopefully he will be extra cuddly this evening :winkwink:


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscecdc4ec.jpg

Our little pumpkin!!!

Mama bunny, I know it's difficult but men do not understand what we are going through and tend to not think before the speak or act. Lol! I'm glad he came back and was affectionate!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

And Woohoo on being on the next week ladies!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Little pumpkin is not so little anymore from the last scan.... Great job pumpkin... Grow stronger.... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ee ultrasound pictures! Adorable.

I'm going to dig all of Leonardo's out later :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are doing better Mamabunny :hugs:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Great scan picture, so cute!!

Me and dh don't fight very often, but there have been many times during this pregnancy that I have wanted to rip his head off heh. Little things really tend to annoy and get under your skin when you are worrying about something else or are just really uncomfortable. I really try to think to my self "Am I angry for a good reason or am I just over reacting?" It can be hard to differentiate. 

Like today I'm slightly annoyed at my mother and mother in law who constantly keep calling/emailing me to ask me how I am. I know they are just excited and want to make sure I am OK. It's just driving me nuts! If something happens I'll let them know, its actually causing me more stress when I'm just trying to stay calm and relax.

So I was awake most of the night with mild cramping off and on, the cramps didn't last long and they were not in any kind of time frame so not contractions, maybe braxton hicks I have no ideas since this is the first I'm feeling of it. I also have a lovely constant pain on the lower right side of my stomach and down into my leg. Dr. Google says it could be the baby pushing down on my sciatic nerve that is causing the pain. So slightly nerve racking! lol I didn't mention anything to DH about it he is having a really stressful time at work already and I don't want him worrying more. If anything comes of any of it he will know, but for now no use causing undue worry.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope she moves a little so that she doesn't press on your nerve because sounds to me as if you have enough things working on your nerves already :)

I'm not that far into my pregnancy but sometimes I get annoyed to when I get asked 20 times a day how I am. I want to stick a note on my back every day in the hope that I wouldn't need to repeat myself :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Aw I have a friend that texts daily and at 5 weeks not much is going on lol. I feel like she's looking for more and I'm disappointing here.

I have the cloudiest, foggiest brain ever and im debating crawling under my desk for a nap :rofl:

Had an amazing sex dream this morning but didn't have time to wake DH before we had to get ready for work. Booooo!!!


----------



## mdscpa

how's hypo heidi (did i say it right :haha:) Dani?


----------



## MolGold

You know my mom gets on my nerves too, with things such as trying to force feed me when I just ate!

Sweet I hope your pain subsides. I have no idea now where all i am sore and what all body parts hurt. I am ready to zzz by 8pm!

Dani I'd kill for a sex dream :| THATS how dry a patch its been for me in 2nd tri :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Sweetmelodies, i'm the opposite.... We live overseas and it's just me and DH here and have not received any messages asking how i am :cry: for weeks now.... Anyways, maybe i should consider it as anti-stress knowing that it bothers many of you when they do ask every time....

Oh, hoping your your little lady will move a bit to not give you more pain....


----------



## mdscpa

oh, i can relate to being dry.... We only had one sex (last week) this 2nd tri and it was after 3 months since we found out.... I'm not sure when's next coz i'm so so ready but DH is like in a "might hurt the baby mode"... I wish he could return to his sex drive during 12week hold he was so persistent to have it then but after 12 weeks, nada... :cry:


----------



## MolGold

I know! I keep ranting too about how I feel so much better in 2nd tri, and DH is now just the opposite -thanks to my bump he has these baby hurting fears!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm about ready to jump my husband but am sticking with the 6 week rule :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

I hope what our DHs' are feeling are the norm.... I can't figure out why when TTC we try to have lots of sex to try and catch that eggy and just have fun but then when we become pregnant we ended up having less.... I wish our DH return to their old selves and be in action again :haha: I miss those days.... And they should make up their mind soon while we still have less bump and the drive for it...


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm afraid that as my bump starts becoming visible that my partner will be weirded out or something. Or once he feels the baby move it will freak him out and not want to have sex. I've already shared my concerns with him and he assured me that he will think I'm absolutely beautiful and likely love me even more than he already does because I'm carrying his child. But he did warn me that if we are having sex and he feels the baby move it might throw him off momentarily. 

I came across this photo of me when I was about 20 weeks pregnant with my DS. 

I like to tell my son that he went to my senior prom (and graduation) with me :winkwink: Yeah I was THAT girl... Age and having no prior pregnancies worked for me then. Now at only 6 weeks along my stomach looks so bloated and flabby :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah!!!!! 20 weeks and no bump????? Now i feel so big......


----------



## Kirsty3051

I didn't look that good before pregnancy, let alone at 20 weeks :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:saywhat: :shock:

I also did not look that good before falling pregnant.... well maybe when I was 5 years old or something! WOW for you you hot momma!!

I think we need to trust our partners when they tell us we look pretty and not worry about bloat and flab (I call it my fab flab :) )
The other day I put on a dress that I haven't worn since last summer and it became tight around my belly. I asked dh if I look fat or pregnant in the dress and he responded that I look very pretty. Just about melted my heart.

Oh and some advice that might come in handy later (not that I am an expert :haha: ) When having sex try doing "doggy" and make your tummy a no touch zone. That way your partner won't feel the baby move.

I'm thinking that once the baby starts moving a lot I might not want to have sex... It would just feel weird for me getting my groove on and then LO kicks or something to remind me that I'm here and I know what you are doing :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Bump Photos at 17 Weeks Pregnant:



https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/picasion.com_3Z4g_zpshbf9chvw.gif

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/17wbumpsummary_zps29a33963.jpg


*Here's 16 weeks. Decided to use the same dress from now on for closer comparison:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/16wsummary_zpsd4b539a8.jpg

​


----------



## mdscpa

Wanted to share this video i just saw... I'm not sure if me and DH can have this kind of conversation with our kid(s) in the future, not that soon... :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3MyLt6l5n0&feature=share


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love the bump photos!!!

I got a belly band last night to try out. Basically, it allows me to wear my pants that I can't quite button and wear comfortably. I tried it on with a pair of tight fitting skinny jeans last night:
With the band...

With the band and a shirt over top...
​I'm wearing it today at work with a pair of regular fit jeans. Sitting at my desk is much more comfortable on my lower tummy but before I even left the house I noticed some slipping and sagging. I have to yank my pants up every so often but that kind of happens when I would wear them pre-pregnancy so not too big of a deal I guess. The one I got is from Target and is called the beband and was around $16 which isn't bad considering the band can be used throughout your pregnancy and postpartum. 

https://www.target.com/p/bematernity-...d/-/A-13742281​
I read some reviews and they weren't bad at all, though someone mentioned the slipping. Another review recommended putting the band on first then pulling up your pants and folding the band over the waistline of the pants, which is what I did today but noticed the back part has come untucked out of my pants. I feel it would work really well with a pair of lighter material pants such as khakis or dress slacks. Wish I would've had this yesterday because my black slacks were digging into my lower tummy and causing cramps. So far I'd say it was worth it, especially since I can now eat comfortably without being limited to leggings and sweatpants :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so jealous of your flat tummy!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

You ladies all look amazing! 

Here is a picture of my bump from Christmas, its pretty much the same atm just lower! Sorry for the fuzzy cell phone picture.

https://i62.tinypic.com/6zu6gx.png



mdscpa said:


> Wanted to share this video i just saw... I'm not sure if me and DH can have this kind of conversation with our kid(s) in the future, not that soon... :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3MyLt6l5n0&feature=share

OMG!!:haha: That was so funny!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah SweetMelodies, thanks for sharing! I cannot wait till my bump is all nice and round :)


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 38 weeks sweetmelodies...!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetMelodies

mdscpa said:


> Happy 38 weeks sweetmelodies...!!!!! :happydance:

Thank you, I can't believe it's only 2 weeks until my due date. Crazy!

I have been reading up a lot on labor symptoms and things and trying to be prepared as I can be. I have my bag packed and everything is ready here to bring the baby home now we just wait. 

So they say that you shouldn't go to the hospital until your contractions are strong, coming every 5 mins and have been like that for about 2 hours. Or if your water breaks.

But my Mother tells me if I start having contractions and they are 10 mins apart to go to the hospital. She says the women in our family normally deliver fast, and with both my sister and me she went from contractions every 10 mins to having us with in an hour or so. 

This is slightly frightening to me since the hospital is a 20 min drive away. I really don't know what I should do when it happens, I'm tempted to call the maternity ward and ask them just to see what their take is on the situation. hmm


----------



## Jrepp

My gut says you will know when it's time to go. It's better to go too soon than too late. 

Went to my high risk Ob appointment today and got a trigger. The doc prescribed me some more anti nausea pills and something to help me breathe. She found baby with the doppler (too bad I could have had another scan :( but the heart rate was a bit fast. Baby was very active and kept swimming away from the doppler


----------



## cutieq

Jess, could you briefly tell me again your ms story and meds? I have another ttc buddy that can't hold down any foods and is doing pretty bad :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you have a healthy strong and active baby Jess!!! Almost 2nd tri :yipee:

I'm also worried about contractions and time to get to the hospital SweetM. Our hospital is 30-40 minutes drive away and in the winter the road sometimes gets flooded. OMG I just remember the flooded roads :shock: So it might then take longer to get there. I'm agree to rather get there a bit earlier than too late. 

Dani, I had ms badly as well but I don't think it ever got as bad as Jess'
I've read that ginger does wonders! I bought pickled ginger (used in sushi) and made black redbush tea with a slice or two of the ginger in. Take very small sips and try finishing the cup. That seemed to help me in the beginning. Later it turned on me though. Mint might also help. When the ginger turned on me I brushed my teeth about 7-8 times a day :haha: Because the mint taste helped A LOT. I tried store bought peppermints but they didn't do the trick like tooth paste did.

Shame I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jess, could you briefly tell me again your ms story and meds? I have another ttc buddy that can't hold down any foods and is doing pretty bad :(

I don't really have a story but I was unable to keep anything down (and by anything I mean anything....spit, water, food). None of the regular methods of easing morning sickness worked and I landed in the er twice due to dehydration. I probably need to go again but I'm holding out. They tried me on unisom b12 and then b6, but it did nothing but make matters worse. The er doc put me on Zofran which only helped for about an hour. I am now on phenegran in both oral and suppository form and Atarax, with a script to fill for cloprimide. Even with the meds I still have been puking 4-6 hours every day.

I know I am going to be judged for this (but I don't care). Yesterday I took a sip of a medicated marijuana drink and the nausea subsided so much! I looked it up and did some research and it will in no way affect the baby negatively. I've never smoked anything my whole life so I was pretty scared but the pot did help some. My mom bought me a medical marijuana patch that you place on the top of your foot and it should help for about 8 hours. The patch is pretty cool because they remove the carcinogens and just leave the medication part of it. It's given frequently here in Colorado to cancer patients that are struggling like I am with chemo. If it works I'm going to keep doing it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm not judging you Jess.
My opinion is that you are doing what is best for you to be able to continue healthily during your pregnancy. I have heard that dehydration is very bad during pregnancy and can cause mc. So if you get some relief and a healthy meal I'm with you :hugs:

I will continue to hold out hope that it wont be that much longer for you now and you feel super and don't need any help from meds!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Leonardo had his 2 week check up today (he's 3 weeks old tomorrow!). He's gained back all of the weight he lost after birth and has put on another 6 ounces, putting him at 5lb 14oz. Everything looked perfect :cloud9:

Can some of you ladies hurry up and give [full term] birth so I'm not the only one with these slightly awkward updates? :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

I know that im not quite in this thread but I read from time to time to keep up with you ladies pregnancies. I just wanted to chime in on your post jess, do what you got to do! I actually read an entire thread that was discussing that very thing, and more than not everyone was supportive on that thread. The only way it will do any harm is if you smoke it, and thats because it effects the babies lungs. But patches and drinks wont do any harm. Im a firm believer and always have been in the medicinal uses of pot.i actually wrote a paper on it once. In my opinion its natural, and is no different then natural supplements. so no matter what anyone thinks, you have to do what is going to keep you and baby at a healthy weight! Good for you!!


----------



## NurseGinger

Sorry haven't been on lately. I'm starting to experience intense anxiety and sadness and so mean. Been wanting to be left a lone. I go to doctor the 21st and plan on talking with her about it during my first visit. It's a struggle especially when my bf is my best friend and we never argue to now I'm pregnant and I cant stand when he breathes my air so I lash out. It's a struggle and he's the only one I am getting pissy with. Everyone else I am fine. He left for a few days till Monday to give me space but he still struggles with giving me space and leaving me alone by texting and at times acting immature. Uggggg


----------



## MamaBunny2

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Cosign on the comments Jess. No judgements here at all. I'm glad the works is coming to realize it's benefits. Thanks for all of your feedback on the ms.


----------



## Jrepp

No problem! I hope I helped you out some. I did try 1/4 of a medicated patch today that is given to cancer patients. The thc and harmful effects have been taken out. It works pretty damn well. I was almost nausea free all morning and it only came back because I didn't bring snacks today. We'll see how it goes but im so glad I got some relief without meds. 

On another note, I asked the principal if there was anything else I could do in the school and he recommended I contact hr. They are saying I might need a leave of absence but I just want to do something safe.....like photocopy. This is so frustrating!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope they can help you out at work. I've read some stories on your blog and as an expecting mom myself I can understand why you would want to do something safer. FX it all works out!

Oh and glad the patch gave you some relief!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Leonardo had his 2 week check up today (he's 3 weeks old tomorrow!). He's gained back all of the weight he lost after birth and has put on another 6 ounces, putting him at 5lb 14oz. Everything looked perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Can some of you ladies hurry up and give [full term] birth so I'm not the only one with these slightly awkward updates? :rofl:

Sorry, I'm late! I'm so happy that Leonardo has gained back his weight and that he is doing well!!! 
I dont think your updates are akward! I really appreciate you sticking with us :hugs:



NurseGinger said:


> Sorry haven't been on lately. I'm starting to experience intense anxiety and sadness and so mean. Been wanting to be left a lone. I go to doctor the 21st and plan on talking with her about it during my first visit. It's a struggle especially when my bf is my best friend and we never argue to now I'm pregnant and I cant stand when he breathes my air so I lash out. It's a struggle and he's the only one I am getting pissy with. Everyone else I am fine. He left for a few days till Monday to give me space but he still struggles with giving me space and leaving me alone by texting and at times acting immature. Uggggg

I'm sorry your not feeling so good hun :hugs: Even when we don't mean to be our hormones can make us really mean and I know how bad it's making you feel! I really hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Jrepp said:


> My gut says you will know when it's time to go. It's better to go too soon than too late.

Yes, I agree with you here. I'll just go when I think I need to go, not really much else I can do.



Jrepp said:


> I know I am going to be judged for this (but I don't care). Yesterday I took a sip of a medicated marijuana drink and the nausea subsided so much! I looked it up and did some research and it will in no way affect the baby negatively. I've never smoked anything my whole life so I was pretty scared but the pot did help some. My mom bought me a medical marijuana patch that you place on the top of your foot and it should help for about 8 hours. The patch is pretty cool because they remove the carcinogens and just leave the medication part of it. It's given frequently here in Colorado to cancer patients that are struggling like I am with chemo. If it works I'm going to keep doing it.

No judgement here either. You need to do whatever you can to get you safely through this situation. As long as know one is getting hurt I see no issue with doing whatever needs to be done to do that.



Kirsty3051 said:


> Leonardo had his 2 week check up today (he's 3 weeks old tomorrow!). He's gained back all of the weight he lost after birth and has put on another 6 ounces, putting him at 5lb 14oz. Everything looked perfect :cloud9:
> 
> Can some of you ladies hurry up and give [full term] birth so I'm not the only one with these slightly awkward updates? :rofl:

I'm glad he is doing so well! As for the hurrying up.. I'm working on it lol


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051, I'm trying my best to be on the full term as fast as i could, but it really will take a time :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

... And I'm literally behind Daphne :)


----------



## mdscpa

And when we're due, expect for a weekly birth in this thread....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee:


----------



## NurseGinger

sooooo i really dont know what happened, we were fine. he left a few days, then started acting crazy and just because i tried to calmly talk to him about his actions and how out of control he was acting (worse than my hormones) he left me.... he seriously broke up with me. WHAT THE EFF? oh well.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Am I missing something? He's walked out on you and your baby for no reason? Nah. I'd have my husband tied to the bed if he even thought about leaving me at 5 weeks pregnant. :shrug:

I'm sorry he's being such an arse. I'm sure he'll come around once he's realised what he's done.


----------



## cutieq

Sounds like a rush of emotions and hormones happening for both of you. I hope things get better for you. Communication is key!


----------



## NurseGinger

i also havent been working so now im waiting to get a job and he isnt paying the bills the rest of the month. im seriously lost... like what the hell. even my mom is highly confused because this is not him at all...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry your going through a rough time, NurseG!
I hope BF comes around and that things work out :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Very sorry ginger that you have to deal with this.... Praying he'll come to his senses before its too late.... It could be because hes starting to realize his responsibilities and its making him go crazy....Like Dani said communication is the key....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

I tried communicating earlier and he got upset because i tried communicating and he said i never let things go and this was to be dropped and i was like "what? i never got my chance to communicate" and he said "this isnt working, im getting my sh^t and leaving"....... what happened!? he started acting crazy... ive never seen this side of him like this and been going on for about 3 days and now im like whatever. He then flip flopped and wanted to come back and all that and i said "no way". he needs help and needs to grow up. im not dating a child and raising a child. I guess true colors show when life gets real.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry ginger. Could he just be freaking out that he's going to be a dad? I hope you guys work it out!

I just yelled at my husband, cried and then screamed at him that "this is all his fault, he did this to me" because he said I had the munchies


----------



## A1983

Hello ladies!! Sorry you're having a tough time with your bf ginger, what do you think is going on with him?

Felt a bit more sick today (as nothing yesterday and I panicked) with achey cramps hooray!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: to sickness picking up again.... Not that i want you to be sick but this time I think we all wanted to have that for assurance :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies! I'm going to join here so I don't keep annoying other TTC'ers in the first thread.. :)

Ginger, that is crazy! I am sure you guys will work things out.. expecting can be super overwhelming and maybe he's just feeling the pressure? Obviously not pressure you put on him, but his own deal. When DH & I first got married (you guys, we had bought a house together, had a dog together, been together for three years) he went CUH-RAZY. Like I considered divorcing him if it didn't get better. I was like, nothing changed! We just made it official! But he was super stressed about money and stuff? Which really made no sense.. men are weird. And animals. Weird, weird animals. Keep us updated

A1983 (I don't think I know your name!), yay! Like Daphne said, obviously don't want you to be illin' but I know it's been making you nervous :)

Oh, and I thought you guys would find this funny.. I was wide awake at 6:30 when I usually wake up and temp and DH was like "Is something wrong? Can't sleep?" and I started telling him how we tried for so long but now that it's finally happened I'm like HOLY SH*T WE HAVE SO MUCH TO DO, and how funny I think that is. And then he basically was like oh we can clean out the office in a weekend, we can move the closet in a day blah blah and then dozed back off. Like 5 minutes later he says, "Oh, but you can't drink caffeine anymore" and then went back to sleep. Hahaha

:coffee: WATCH ME NOW. Kidding. Do you guys drink coffee still?


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Cheryl... Sleeping will be your new best friend then MS :haha: i totally stopped coffee for as long as i can remember even before my :bfp: all i can do now is have a virtual one :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: and i can have it anytime i want :haha:


----------



## melewen

Lol.. cannot wait!

Also, pretty upset at Pamela for taking the coolest pg avatar out there. I can never beat that one!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 & Cheryl (Melewen) :hi:

Welcome to the group and again congrats on your :bfp: I'm so glad we could share in the ttc and now the birth part of your journeys :hugs:

A1983, many of us moved over from the ttc thread and call each other by first names so if you get stuck just shout. I'm Pamela :D

You guys can judge if you want but I smoked and did coffee :blush: up until 9dpo when I got my grey line I knew that was it. I immediately stopped both and haven't even craved either as I know it's healthier for my baby.

Due to ms I could not drink anything but water and milk since about 5 weeks till 13 weeks. Then after that I bought decaf coffee. Had 1 cup a day 2 days in a row and the coffee started me puking again so I left it. I don't need it that much.

Happy to report that I have now been puke free for a few days :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Lol.. cannot wait!
> 
> Also, pretty upset at Pamela for taking the coolest pg avatar out there. I can never beat that one!!

Love your signature and I know it's just your hormones being upset and not really you :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I've also tried drinking coffee but it makes me sick!

Welcome ladies, so glad to have you all here!!!


----------



## melewen

Ok Pamela I do have to ask where you found it! Is there some like well of awesome icons out there?!


----------



## Jrepp

Is the other thread still up? I haven't gotten a single upldate on that one.......

I have the occasional caramel frappe from McDonald's but haven't ever really been a hot coffee drinker.

In other news I puked twice on Friday, not at all yesterday and once this morning. The patches and drink are really working! The kicker is, I haven't had any of the medications from a regular pharmacy since Friday morning! What what!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Is the other thread still up? I haven't gotten a single upldate on that one.......
> 
> I have the occasional caramel frappe from McDonald's but haven't ever really been a hot coffee drinker.
> 
> In other news I puked twice on Friday, not at all yesterday and once this morning. The patches and drink are really working! The kicker is, I haven't had any of the medications from a regular pharmacy since Friday morning! What what!!

Glad things are easing up now..... :happydance:

The other thread is still up and running.... BTW Mary asked about you as well and wanted us to tell you that she's thinking about you and hoping that you're feeling ok...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hey new ladies! :wave:

I'm really struggling to keep up with this thread! :hissy:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Ok Pamela I do have to ask where you found it! Is there some like well of awesome icons out there?!

I just googled and somehow came accross some pics. If you google "baby loading" images you'll see there are many more pics that you can choose from and update your avatar as well :D



Jrepp said:


> Is the other thread still up? I haven't gotten a single upldate on that one.......
> 
> I have the occasional caramel frappe from McDonald's but haven't ever really been a hot coffee drinker.
> 
> In other news I puked twice on Friday, not at all yesterday and once this morning. The patches and drink are really working! The kicker is, I haven't had any of the medications from a regular pharmacy since Friday morning! What what!!

I am so glad you are feeling better even though there you still have a puke here and there. You must be so relieved.

Mary was asking about you earlier on the other thread. Maybe it somehow lost your subscription and that's why you haven't received any updates?



Kirsty3051 said:


> Hey new ladies! :wave:
> 
> I'm really struggling to keep up with this thread! :hissy:

Sorry :D How are you and Leonardo doing?? :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Have any of yall taken apart your clearblue advanced digi? I pulled apart both of mine then realized they're obviously different so can't really compare!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nope, sorry not me.

The only thing I pullled apart was my test on 9dpo so that I could hold it against the window and have the light shine through to show that glorious 2nd line!

Oh are you going to do a pregnancy journal for us to follow? Or just hang around here?


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're doing good, thanks. He slept from midnight straight through to 5 this morning, had a feed and went back to sleep until 8. Love not having to wake him anymore!

We are thinking about changing his name though :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Why the name change and what to?


----------



## Kirsty3051

We don't feel like it's his name. We have no idea what to either. DH likes Jacob and I want to use Joseph so we're still looking. He hasn't been registered yet so it's far from difficult to change it, we just need something before Thursday.


----------



## SweetMelodies

Welcome new ladies to the wonderful and sometimes horrible..heh world of pregnancy! A happy and healthy 9 months to you both!:happydance:

On the :coffee: coffee topic, I avoided it for the first trimester. Drank tea and decaf coffee and avoided caffeine in general. Second trimester I would let myself have 1/2 a cup of coffee on weekend mornings. Now I'll have one cup randomly in the mornings. I've never been a huge coffee drinker so we don't really make it at home unless it's the weekend and hubby is staying home, or I'm visiting my mother.

Jess i'm so glad that you are getting some relief, pregnancy is tiring enough as it is.

Melewen there are lots of baby loading images if you do a quick search. For example:
https://image.spreadshirt.net/image-server/v1/designs/16096466,width=178,height=178/Baby-loading.png
https://image9.spreadshirt.net/image-server/v1/compositions/111893680/views/1,width=235,height=235,appearanceId=2/Baby-loading---please-wait-T-Shirts.jpg


Kristy I'm glad the little one is sleeping an feeding well for you. We've had our name for months but I do have the thought that what f when she is born she just doesn't seem to fit the name. I guess you can't really tell till the time comes.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck! 
I'm worried about name as well a little. We have a unisex name picked out, Jessie, but I'm afraid when baby is here we might not feel it fits... We'll cross that when we get there though.

You have Joseph as agreed on 2nd name? Why not as 1st name. I like it :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooooh SweetMelodies according to your ticker 11 days left... Do you feel as ready as can be under the circumstances?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Because it's been used as a first name once on my side of the family and 3 times on DH's :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that's a bummer! I hope you guys can get something you both like. What is your name and dh's name? If you don't mind me asking. Maybe there is some cool we can get from both names?


----------



## Jrepp

I did somehow unsubscribe so I just spent so much time going through the 100 pages I missed. Ooops! 

I hope you guys are able to find a name. I think that is the problem with picking names before you meet the baby (although we have our names picked out too)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm trying to talk him in to using either Roman or Joel :blush:


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ooooh SweetMelodies according to your ticker 11 days left... Do you feel as ready as can be under the circumstances?

Well yes and no. The nursery is ready, bags are packed for the hospital. I have done so much reading and research on labor etc. that everything I read now is just repeating itself, but I still keep reading lol.

I'm probably prepared as I can be, but am I ready? I have no idea. I'm nervous. I read a lot of women saying they can't wait to have the baby in their arms. I have days like that, and days where I just don't want to be pregnant anymore because I am so so uncomfortable. (This happens mostly around 4 am when I have cramps/ heartburn, cannot find a comfortable position for the life of me and just want to sleep already!).Days where the thought of labor and everything that follows just seems really overwhelming. Then there are days where I feel completely fine, enjoying the little movements that I will miss when she is no longer inside me. So am I ready? I don't think anyone can truly be ready for something so life changing.

lol that was probably much more of an answer then you needed ;p

Also I just watched this video again it's very true, and what she says about sleeping after the baby comes makes me feel better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD621xdQpdE


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You answered perfectly. That's why I said under the circumstances because with it being 1st baby and all we don't know what to expect.

Are you on maternity leave yet or how does it work for you?


----------



## melewen

Oh I wouldn't want to use another baby loading :) that's all P! Just generally funny icons. When I google it it comes up with creepy pregnant avatar people! Lol


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You answered perfectly. That's why I said under the circumstances because with it being 1st baby and all we don't know what to expect.
> 
> Are you on maternity leave yet or how does it work for you?

Yes I'm on maternity, and have been for a few weeks now. The mat leave in Canada is amazing. 17 weeks maternity leave and then 35 weeks parental leave. 52 weeks in total, 1 year of leave. 

My job involved me being on my feet a lot, which atm is just not feasible lol. So Ihad to go on mat leave a bit earlier because of it.



melewen said:


> Oh I wouldn't want to use another baby loading :) that's all P! Just generally funny icons. When I google it it comes up with creepy pregnant avatar people! Lol

lol no worries!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:shock: I would move to Cananda just for that!!! 

We get 4 months only and normally it is unpaid unless the comp you work for has their own payment policy. I'll try to go till 2 weeks before due date to allow more time at home after.


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :shock: I would move to Cananda just for that!!!
> 
> We get 4 months only and normally it is unpaid unless the comp you work for has their own payment policy. I'll try to go till 2 weeks before due date to allow more time at home after.

Yes, I really know how lucky I am. You need to have a certain number of insurable hours here as well then you can receive about 50% of of what you were making weekly.

Melewen I thought this was really cute!

https://i57.tinypic.com/jfdgu1.png


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow now I'm really considering it :D lol

I'm so excited for you being next in line and cannot wait to hear your birth story... Sorry I'm having an extremely broody night :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm on 6 months full pay, rather than 12 on half. The couple I work for are lovely and extremely eager to have me back sooner rather than later :shrug:


----------



## SweetMelodies

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wow now I'm really considering it :D lol
> 
> I'm so excited for you being next in line and cannot wait to hear your birth story... Sorry I'm having an extremely broody night :haha:

:D that's ok! I keep waking up in the middle of the night thinking I'm going in to labor lol Don't worry I will let you guys know when it is happening!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg awesome maternity leave!!!!!! Can't wait to meet your little girl!


----------



## Wishing1010

I don't know what the heck I'm doing yet lol. I do plan on working up until birth and then I get 2 weeks of paid time off and then 6 weeks unpaid. I will then either go back as normal or go to work and turn in my notice to stay at home with the LO!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, your leave sounds great as well and having a great boss makes it easier to go back to work in my opinion.

I think I'm going to have a tough time :cry: ah darn now I've gone emotional again. Hahah I have too many moods in too short a time :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I can't wait to go back to work but I'm also dreading it at the same time. I work with the couple's children and taking baby with me is more than doable. I'm just worrying about all the germs and not be able to give him the attention he needs. He'll still be tiny when I go back :cry:

Oh no Pam! What's wrong? :(


----------



## A1983

Thanks for the reassurances ladies  I switched to decaf on getting my bfp-and tbh I don't mind at all as I prefer decaf tea taste and coffee does nothing for me! So decaf is fine! Drinking camomile as I type! 

So this will be my second baby-and I prepared as much as you ladies for my DD 18 months ago-and was very glad! You don't want to need to get anything really in the first couple of weeks, but soon shopping is fun as I love buying my DD clothes and nice bits, plus in the first few weeks when your establishing routines, getting out helps your sanity  It really is beautiful, amazing in fact-but yes in between feeds and going to the loo, I learnt from my sister that sometimes I can't time getting ready right and by 1pm I was still in my pj's! So best advice I got was to put baby down in moses knowing she was fed etc and get ready-if she cries, let her cry. Before I knew it she learnt that time meant she needed to occupy herself. She also loved being outdoors. This is something you'll all learn and do in your own ways. Like I had a bedtime for DD, but never to this day had set nap times-she slept around my day and that way I never sat in missing things because it was her nap time. She'd sleep anywhere if she was tired-my sling/arms/pram/car/others arms/restaurant chair ha ha! Also my OH said he wanted to take her out to friends houses who had babies and children when it went past her 8pm bedtime. I was worried this would undo my hard work, but alas he was right and DD would not be affected and we often stayed out til midnight with her at friends houses, sometimes she'd sleep, sometimes she'd stay awake. But now she plays til we go home and it's only once a week or so. Oh also my DD taught me at only a few weeks old she likes her own space! Sounds simple to understand but not when she's screaming and your feeding/rocking/burping and wondering what they hell was wrong! I put her down before I was about to scream myself and she stopped immediately and went to sleep! It didn't always work but then you'll see that every day is different at first with a baby! You're both learning. Also remember if you do struggle that everything gets easier after 6 weeks  Hope you don't mind me waffling on about my experiences with my first born. Enjoy every second, and I REALLY missed feeling her movements, they were just for us to feel and share. (Obviously others felt but I mean those delightfully reassuring 4am kicks etc)..so hopefully ill experience those again very soon  I wonder if ill feel the same? I was soooo in love, but I thought I was having a boy-my intuition very wrong! So we chose DD's name after she was born. 

I'm a bit weirded out giving names just incase people read my personal thoughts on here that are in my life...ie someone at work or something! But just call me A if it's easier 

So here's a list of the top of my head I'd say make sure you have:

If breastfeeding, get an electric pump and bottles and steriliser (although next time round im just washing the bottles as normal as using boiled water to sterilise!) As I loved the fact OH could feed baby with my milk and I got a good chunk of sleep. 

Muslins, swaddling blanket-and watch YouTube video on how to do it-I swaddled DD's arms but not legs. Sleeping bag if cold. Ewan the sheep! 20 vests and baby grows and lots of nappies. Oh and don't feel the need to change nappy at every night feed-you're told to do this but my friends and I were joking about how pointless this was as nappy hardly used and newborns hate nappy changes! So it just woke them up more and made them cry longer! 

A little swinging chair/bouncer. Thermometer. Wipes. Cotton wool balls. Baby bath. Moses. 

Can't think of anything more but you get the jist! Hope it helps


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just thinking about hating my job :( In bed now and dreading going to work tomorrow. That is just after a weekend away. Imagine how it will be after 4 months maternity leave :shock:

Don't mind me though, I recover quick, takes more than that to get me down. Just hormones helping me be silly.

I **think** I might have felt baby a few minutes ago. I don't know what to look for but it felt almost like bubbles and it was in my uterus area. Gas I normally feel higher up. FX it was. Just grasping at straws for now :D


----------



## Jrepp

You guys get so much time. Here in the states we are guaranteed 6 weeks unpaid but many women go back before that because they can't go without the second income.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is so sad Jess. I mean it takes you about 6 weeks to heal properly and then you have to be back at work. That sucks :( 

Has HR been able to get back to you about another position at the school or did you still need to go and see them?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sounds like baby to me! :D

It's weird because living in the UK, it seems like a huge percentage of mothers in the US are stay at home mums. People here seem to stay at home for their maternity leave and then go straight back to work. :shrug:

(Badly worded. Using one hand and nursing)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope it was :D That would be so cool! 

In South Africa it is more 'popular' as well for moms to go on maternity leave and then return to work. I would really give anything to be a stay at home mom!

You do good for a one hander, Kirsty :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Kirsty3051 said:


> Sounds like baby to me! :D
> 
> It's weird because living in the UK, it seems like a huge percentage of mothers in the US are stay at home mums. People here seem to stay at home for their maternity leave and then go straight back to work. :shrug:
> 
> (Badly worded. Using one hand and nursing)

Kirsty, I loved your closing sentence lol.

I cannot imagine a year. That's awesome! I get 12 weeks but I'm going to save up as much vacation time as possible so I can wrap it in with the holidays. Staying at home isn't an option for me financially.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks like we need to start playing the lottery, Dani. We can win big and retire before giving birth :D

Good night ladies, chat to you again tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Haha thanks. My phone puts caps in automatically after a full stop so that helps! I was just responding to another thread and dropped my phone. Had to call for my husband to come and pick it up :blush:

I can't imagine having to leave my baby with a family member/nursery after 12 weeks. Definitely feel for you guys :cry:


----------



## SweetMelodies

I will more then likely be a stay at home mom after my mat leave is up. The amount of hours and time frame I was working before hand just does not work for our situation. Dh does have a decently paying job but the the main reason is the cost of daycare here. The amount I would be making would barley cover the cost of it. Id basically be working to keep her in daycare and that makes no sense.


----------



## melewen

Our maternity leave is total crap :( how can we be big ole *MURICA!* And have literally the worst in the world? Personally I'm self employed so who knows what will happen there.. But I'll probably be working again around 6 - 8 weeks :( at least it will be super chill 

Sweetmelodies--I don't know your name yet!--that is freaking perfect! OMG love it, using it. 

Pamela :(on the job. hormones man!! But that is so exciting about maybe feeling baby!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah I don't think I can't balance the stress of work and a newborn, my boss just needs so much from me. And it's all or nothing so I think it's best for our family and for my company if we part ways! It'll be tighter financially but we will make it work :)


----------



## mdscpa

Kim, 1 year leave?!??!!!??? That is freaking awesome.... Here they only give 40days paid maternity leave and one (1) day paternity which is so f*****ing crazy enough when i give birth. DH and i talked about me quitting my job so i can be a stay at home mom. I have at least 3 mos from birth to file for my resignation for my company to pay my end of service in full... DH will then file for his vacation when im about to exit the country with our baby and will stay in our home country until DH could get me and our baby back here under his company's sponsorship that way we can have our own insurance paid by his company. But that means i cannot apply for any kind of work which is fine with DH. We dont want our baby to be left to any stranger esp here.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Are you and your husband not originally from Saudi Arabia then Daphne? X


----------



## mdscpa

Nope. We're from Philippines... We only plan on staying here for another 5-6 years then probably move to Canada...... DH is planning to take his CMA certificate here first before we start moving there....


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard from hr. I need to email them my doctors note and then they will start the process of accommodation/leave of absence. Either way I'm quitting, it just depends on how quickly. If they accomodate me I'll probably stick around a bit longer than if they put me on leave,


----------



## Wishing1010

Wait, do you have to leave the country? I'm confused!


----------



## mdscpa

In order for my sponsorship to transfer under my DH's i have to exit the country.. When i leave i'll take our baby and DH will go with us for 1 month vacation. Then he'll return back get our papers fixed and will return here under his sponsorship. For how many months it will take our papers fixxed, i'm not sure. They say 2-3 months maximum... DH will surely miss those early months with our LO....


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, good night ladies. I mean good morning its 02:24 am here have to get my :sleep: now.


----------



## melewen

daphne what is your sponsorship? What do you do..?

Ok chicas the craziness persists.. Comparing lines from yesterday, what do you think? Look ok? Going to the doc tomorrow

https://i57.tinypic.com/14mfmzc.jpg


----------



## melewen

The unmarked ones are from 11/13 dpo, today

https://i59.tinypic.com/3005fys.jpg


----------



## melewen

By the way, I've been reading and found that magnesium deficiency can cause or worsen morning sickness! I've been using it as an oil for a couple months, since it's like impossible to get enough in our modern diets and with our horrible soil. You might want to try something like https://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Mine...&qid=1421031910&sr=8-1&keywords=magnesium+oil. It helps me sleep soooo well too.


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> daphne what is your sponsorship? What do you do..?
> 
> Ok chicas the craziness persists.. Comparing lines from yesterday, what do you think? Look ok? Going to the doc tomorrow
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/14mfmzc.jpg




melewen said:


> The unmarked ones are from 11/13 dpo, today
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/3005fys.jpg

All tests look beautiful Cheryl..... That FRER is so far better than the FRER i took (both lines were faint, at least the same color :haha:) which got we so worried. Still going to the doc? I can't wait to here your updates.

Me and DH are working as accountants here. DH works with one of the biggest companies here and i'm in a private one. We are both sponsored by the companies we work for. DH can't apply for a family visa because i have my own sponsor here and my employer won't allow me to transfer my sponsorship to my DH because that means I have to leave them now and they're not ready for that.... So the only option for me is to file for a resignation within the 3 month period from birth (to get the full end of service pay) and exit the country.... I can choose to resign after the 3 month period but i that will forfeit the full end of service pay and will only get 1/3 instead so we have to do it as soon as we can... It's good for DH because then he can have a vacation, 3 years after his last vacation.. Hopefully everything goes smoothly as planned....


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b36eba41574.gif
:happydance::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::happydance:​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 4 weeks Cheryl!! :hugs:
Good luck at the DR today, not that you need it, with tests like those there is no denying it :dance:

Oh and Cheryl this made me think of you because I saw the lovely wooden coffee table you made. You are one crafty lady and maybe this might be a nice avatar :D

https://i.imgur.com/flsDGxX.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Loving that pic for Cheryl, Pam... :rofl: It surely fits her.... :lol:


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Cheryl!


----------



## mdscpa

Watching these videos now.... :happydance:


*Inside Pregnancy: Weeks 15 - 20 | BabyCenter Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsjcqkOjp0U


Inside Pregnancy: Weeks 21-27 | BabyCenter Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw0M-HTlMoo


Inside Pregnancy: Weeks 28 - 37 | BabyCenter Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIzb-IqF4i8*


----------



## Kirsty3051

You're all making me want another baby :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well you are ovulating already... get going Kirsty :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> You're all making me want another baby :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I don't know if it was just a one off though!

I'm definitely not fit enough to consider another baby yet. I went for a jog this morning and was completely done and ready to hand myself over to Jesus after the first mile :haha:


----------



## melewen

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks you guys!!! It's so weird that I got a bfp like two days ago and now I'm somehow 1/9 of the way done.. Crazy! Love that icons pamela and that little banner is so cute daphne :) you all are seriously the best!

Definitely going to try to go to the doc today. Mine saw me like every 8 weeks before anyway just to chat about my crazy so I don't doubt they'll let me in, and she said to come in straight away anyway because I had an infection many moons ago, and that increases the risk of a tubal too. So I'd assume they'll let me pop on over. When did you guys go?

Daphne that is really crazy about your work to me! I mean how did you soeak Saudi Arabia?! Any connection there??

I got a way lighter wondfo last night with super diluted clear pee so I was a bit worried.. About to take more now!


----------



## melewen

This mornings FRER on the bottom :)

https://i57.tinypic.com/2isegyf.jpg

My Wondfo didn't work! So no real comparison there. The $ tree seems about the same as yesterday but those definitely get darker as they dry. I feel pretty good now!! Looks like everything is getting stronger up in there


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I 100% agree with things going well because that last FRER is super cool! I mean look at that test line making the control line its b$tch :dance:

Please let us know as soon as you were at the doc what happened :D


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i thought the same thing this morning when i was making that glittery text.. I was like, was it just yesterday or the other day when she found out and now she's 4 weeks??!!?? :wacko: Your FRER is so amazing.... Mine was faint at 16dpo when my HCG was like 500+. Guess different brands work best with different women... I'll burn that wondo if i were you... I went in at 16dpo 2 days after my :bfp: to get blood confirmation and beta.... Your FRER is so dark i bet you'll get high numbers.... :happydance: Just a guess not that darkness has connection with the numbers.... 



About your question How did i "soeak?" You mean speak?


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Pamela I literally burst out laughing when I read your comment. I don't know why I have been so nervous.. I guess because we see a lot of women on the forums who have recurrent losses and I still feel like "this can't be real"?! Either way i know you guys are like lady, you are pregnant, stop asking to line spot! Hahaha

Daphne, dude, I actually meant "pick" Saudi Arabia.. I have a new iPhone 6+ WHICH IS GIGANTIC and I still literally have no idea how to type on one, like I'm my mom now or something. Yeah, that wasn't even close. So how did you *pick* SA? And yeah I told DH I was 4 weeks tomorrow--yesterday--and he was like um no you are like two days pregnant. Hahaha


----------



## melewen

Yall, as much as a big badass builder as I am (hahaha.. yeah..), since I'm a food photographer I think I have to go with the bun in the oven.. ughhhhh so cute. Speaking of, I still havent stained the coffee table and it's at my parents.. last night DH was like when are you going to stain it?!, talking to them, and I was like omg.. please.. shut up. Obviously can't be staining anything in enclosed spaces right now! And we both agreed not to tell them yet. We got these antique spoons custom stamped "grandma" and "grandpa" and we're going to make them dessert at a family dinner one night and just let the video roll.. lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your new avatar suits you just perfectly!!!!!

Don't worry, we love seeing all the pee sticks so we don't mind you sharing. Oh and I just absolutely love your announcement idea! It is one of the cutest I've heard in a long time!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy crap I missed a lot over the weekend! :wacko: I actually drank coffee and even smoked cigarettes (yikes) up until I got my :bfp: I even smoked out in the garage with my bf right before I had went into the house and randomly tested and got my :bfp: Needless to say, that was my last cigarette. Wow a year maternity leave would be AMAZING! I'm hoping I can get 6 weeks off at least and then hopefully can tack on my 2 weeks paid vacation after that for a total of 8 weeks. Is maternity leave in the US not paid for at all? I've never had a full time job and needed it :shrug:

Ginger omigosh I am so very sorry you are dealing with all of that! I agree with the other ladies, perhaps he is freaked out about becoming a dad and maybe very overwhelmed with emotion and has strange ways of expressing it? You should feel loved and understood and taken care of by your man especially during this time of all times... not him walking out on you :nope: I am here if you ever need to vent :hugs:

My boyfriend and I sort of got a start on our new bedroom over the weekend. We got lumber and he is going starting to frame in the closet soon I hope :happydance: It's going to be a long process since he works looong hours during the week and I can't exactly do a whole lot myself so we are limited to weekends. I'm super impatient and don't want the entire pregnancy spent dealing with this so hopefully once things start really rolling it'll be a smooth operation :thumbup: That'll open up our old bedroom to my son, and my son's old room to my daughter, and my daughter's old room for the baby :baby: I can't wait!


----------



## melewen

:) So I've got an appt to actually see my doc tomorrow at 1:45. Yay!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Hahaha Pamela I literally burst out laughing when I read your comment. I don't know why I have been so nervous.. I guess because we see a lot of women on the forums who have recurrent losses and I still feel like "this can't be real"?! Either way i know you guys are like lady, you are pregnant, stop asking to line spot! Hahaha
> 
> Daphne, dude, I actually meant "pick" Saudi Arabia.. I have a new iPhone 6+ WHICH IS GIGANTIC and I still literally have no idea how to type on one, like I'm my mom now or something. Yeah, that wasn't even close. So how did you *pick* SA? And yeah I told DH I was 4 weeks tomorrow--yesterday--and he was like um no you are like two days pregnant. Hahaha


We all have the same fear... Like you, TTC open my eyes about losses and it freaks me out knowing that this is my first ever :bfp: / pregnancy... And always thinking about anything can happen which until now i still do.... But not as often as before :happydance:

I chose the closest word :lol:.. When DH's company in PH went into merger (US Headquarter's owner sold it because he's retiring and son don't want the business) most of them started applying for a job because the new management is absolutely crazy... He started applying for job in the same city but companies can't or won't give him more than what he is currently receiving. So he tried applying overseas and got a job immediately. We got married, 4 days later he was on his way to SA. We thought he has 2 months before leaving.. We ended up cancelling our honeymoon trip because of that. @ years later, he went for a vacation then came back here. A year after, he got me a job here. That's when we actively started our TTC.




melewen said:


> Yall, as much as a big badass builder as I am (hahaha.. yeah..), since I'm a food photographer I think I have to go with the bun in the oven.. ughhhhh so cute. Speaking of, I still havent stained the coffee table and it's at my parents.. last night DH was like when are you going to stain it?!, talking to them, and I was like omg.. please.. shut up. Obviously can't be staining anything in enclosed spaces right now! And we both agreed not to tell them yet. We got these antique spoons custom stamped "grandma" and "grandpa" and we're going to make them dessert at a family dinner one night and just let the video roll.. lol

Oh, i'm liking your avatar.... :happydance: Please make that video, sounds like a very great plan.... Can't wait to see their reactions....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi Mamabunny! :hi: 
I think you read my mind. I wanted to go through the whole thread later tonight at home so that I can see because it feels that some of the ladies have gone quiet and I just want to make sure everyone is okay :D


----------



## mdscpa

And oh, you'll have more conversation like that with DH... Sometimes they're dumb but funny..... :haha::rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

We missed you Jyllian.... That's an amazing plan... Hope DH won't take too long in it and finish everything soon.... Because you're not the only one wanting to see it... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> :) So I've got an appt to actually see my doc tomorrow at 1:45. Yay!

Ahmmm, can you fast forward your time there? :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

I hadn't been around for a while but I lost the baby on Tuesday x


----------



## mdscpa

wantingagirl said:


> I hadn't been around for a while but I lost the baby on Tuesday x

Im really sorry this happened to you.... :hugs: Praying you'll soon have a forever baby...


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you..... Hopefully I will be pregnant with you all again soon. Been a rough few weeks xx


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to have you back here...... Take your time :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wanting I am so sorry to hear :cry: :hugs: Praying you can come back and join us soon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I missed you all as well! I have so much to catch up on with all of the threads I'm on :wacko: Yes we ALL will be getting new bedrooms. I thought it would be nice for my kids to switch up rooms so they don't feel left out :winkwink: Super excited for my first appointment next Wednesday! Even thought it will be boring and uneventful, it'll get me past that and onto my first REAL appointment and being able to hear our baby's heartbeat :happydance: <3


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone seen this already? One of my faves.... :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's so cute!


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on wednesday Jyllian not that you need it... Cant wait to see your updates.


----------



## melewen

That's so cute!!! I'm trying to plan what I'm going to do. Since I'm a food photog I'm going to buy the fruit they claim baby is the size of each week and do a shoot with that tiny bit in my hands--Twilight style yall--and then ultimately baby I guess! But I want to do a progression too, I'm thinking like this 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216595063304043867/ and
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216595063304741633/

Plus one of these for good measure! But I'm like ughhh don't want to put on makeup.. lol

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/216595063304741653/


----------



## mdscpa

I checked those links and site couldn't find it.. urgh.... DH actually had a plan on giving hints on facebook (related to baby fruit/veg week-alike :haha: just made that term).. Like each week, Thursdays, we're gonna post a pic of that fruit/veg we find at the grocery... He thought of it last week when he saw the big white onion. He said this is our baby now...


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's such a cute idea melewen!

(btw I couldn't get the links to open up either)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A few days late, oops :D
*
16 Weeks Bump Photos*

https://i.imgur.com/5jxFLOb.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/x0SKCc6.jpg

I don't think there is much going on between last week and now. DH just out and out burst my bubble and said that he cannot see any changes from now and when I was not pregnant! WTF :saywhat:


----------



## mdscpa

Cute bump Pamela... It's really hard to see changes if we compare it from last week. Let's wait for your 17 weeks shot... And oh, men are always blind.... Don't mind him :lol::haha::rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love your bump photos!!! Oh and be sure to smack DH on the back of the head for me... I haven't seen a before pregnancy photo of you but with the three you just posted can clearly see a very visible change from the first and the third. How rude! Men...

After my DS was born I remember his father saying "You still look pregnant!" Gee... thanks man. :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I show him this photo that I just made and he still says "nope, still looks the same"
It's official he's being dumb and I will be ignoring him unless he offers me :sex: then I might speak to him again :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/mGru6Gx.jpg

I've come to the conclusion that he's teasing me because he just pulled up his shirt, sucked his tummy in and let it come out as far as he could. I just about peed myself laughing now :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA good! Glad he's being silly :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b41636824c6.gif

Have to add A1983 with my weekly greetings.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lovely bump pics, Pam! 

We're pretty sure LO is either going to be a Luca or Charlie unless I find something more suiting :thumbup:


----------



## A1983

mdscpa said:


> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b41636824c6.gif
> 
> Have to add A1983 with my weekly greetings.

Awww how sweet! Thank you! Xxx

Yes great bump pics...of course you can see the difference! Baby is grooowing 

I'm terrible with names (I will improve) but so many of you on here! But to the mummy who felt bubbles yesterday it probably was baby! I first felt DD at 16.5 weeks but only when I placed my hands on my lower tummy. It was like tiny pops but no travelling wind!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The bubbles was me A1 :D
I'm in bed now and patiently waiting for it to go again but nothing yet. Oh well :)

I like Luca, Kirsty xx


----------



## A1983

Got your hands on your lower tum? It may take a while or baby may be fast asleep


----------



## melewen

Love the bump pics Pamela!! Husbands are dumb, you look totally different!

Also, you convinced me to start a preggers blog :) baby.themalikfamily.com - I haven't written anything since some OPKs a while back but plan to post here soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll try putting my hand there. Oh and I'm not far behind baby if she/he is in fact sleepin :)
Pretty much bed time here for me as well


----------



## Jrepp

I have done almost no work today and I'm Exahusted. I have no motivation whatsoever to go back to work. Plus I just learned that tomorrow I'm taking 3 kids down to the regular first grade class at the end of the day. I don't know if I'll be able to handle it.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I ate just about everything I brought with me to work - egg sandwich, a bunch of whole carrots and ranch dip, pasta salad, crushed Doritos with a pile of taco meat, sour cream, cheese, onions and lettuce and a brownie. Plus drank two big bottles of water. Wish I would've brought another brownie. Didn't feel like eating my oatmeal.


----------



## melewen

MamaBunny2 said:


> I ate just about everything I brought with me to work - egg sandwich, a bunch of whole carrots and ranch dip, pasta salad, crushed Doritos with a pile of taco meat, sour cream, cheese, onions and lettuce and a brownie. Plus drank two big bottles of water. Wish I would've brought another brownie. Didn't feel like eating my oatmeal.

We're clearly having very opposite symptoms.. just reading those things made me feel a little green.. haha. I'm really not having much nausea yet but I have a feeling it's coming..


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> I have done almost no work today and I'm Exahusted. I have no motivation whatsoever to go back to work. Plus I just learned that tomorrow I'm taking 3 kids down to the regular first grade class at the end of the day. I don't know if I'll be able to handle it.

I truly wish they'd make a change asap!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Hr. is working on it. I need to send them a paper though


----------



## melewen

Sorry I don't really know your situation Jess but it doesn't sound fun :(

Had to share this.. taken at 6 p.m. with a couple hour hold. Beaming :)

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_5174-e1421110200879.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful Cheryl!!!!!

Well fx it all works out for the best, jess!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

And omg jess, 12 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!! :)


----------



## melewen

I cannot even believe you're almost out of the 1st trimester Jess! That is crazy! Seems like just yesterday..

:tearsup:


----------



## Wishing1010

Love all of you ladies who have been able to join us! I cannot wait for Mary to come over here!!!!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Awesome bump pictures Pamela! I can see the difference right away.

The first trimester there were times where I did not want to eat anything at all and the only reason I did was having an empty stomach seemed to make the nausea worse and so the baby would get something. Even though I basically would just end up getting sick anyway.

In the beginning of the third is where I felt like I was always hungry and could just sit and eat all the time if I wanted to. I just never felt full!

Jess I hope you can get everything sorted soon and they can figure something out for you.

I'm still trudging along, no contractions or anything. I do get random cramps here and there but nothing substantial. Guess I'm doing pretty well aside from being uncomfortable most of the time, having to pee constantly. I thought first tri was bad for peeing.. I was wrong. I've been reading some stuff online and looking at some funny comics to make me feel better. Thought I'd share a few.

https://www.myquoteslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/cartoon14funny-quotes-about-being-9-months-pregnant-8.png

https://twinpossible.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/pregnancy-cartoon3.png

https://www.eastcobbmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/500f41f18d285849b25b07c092ab6164.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Dg7w7Msid_Q/VLKpVTX9VpI/AAAAAAAAbgs/yszMfd8xhIs/s1600/cartoon40.png

I can't believe tomorrow I'll be single digit days from my due date...ahhh lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo! SweetMelodies, so close!!! Sorry you have been so uncomfortable, not long now!!!


----------



## melewen

Hajaha ive heard that about the 3rd tri.. So funny


----------



## Jrepp

Melewen I work with children with behavioral disorders, specifically those with violent tendencies. We frequently have to physically restrain children and separate fights. Not the best job for a preggo lady. Can you believe we've made it this far! 

Today was pretty rough with nausea. It fought back against the patches and won!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mamabunny*
WOW, you really have been going! Good for you :D
I love eating but since falling pregnant I've had some struggles. 1st the nausea and now that that has calmed down it feels like I don't have the stomache capacity to eat as much as I use to :haha:

*Cheryl / Melewen*
I hope that if you are going to get nausea you get the bearable strain :hugs:
I love how you are feeding my POAS need! If it was raining outside and I didn't have your tests to oogle at I would be out there squirting at sticks like a dog :rofl:

*Jess / Jrepp*
I'm with Kenna. I wish they would hurry it up a little so that you have one less thing to worry about and yay for kicking nausea butt :ninja:

:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: 
Congratulations on being in the 2nd trimester today!!!!!!! Wonderful to have you here!! :hugs:

*Kenna / Wishing*
I'm with you on wanting Mary here! She has been such a positive influence while ttc and I can just imagine how awesome she would be as a bump buddy as well. 

*SweetMelodies*
Thanks for the compliment! I appreciate you ladies noticing it. DH was teasing me and later he seemed so adamant that I kept staring at the pics to see if I am in actual fact delusional :haha:

I have to pee the whole time in 2nd tri so I'm dreading to think just how much I will have to pee in 3rd. I literally try not to drink for at least an hour before bed. Then I get in bed, have to pee 4 times before I can fall asleep, wake up during my sleep to go pee and then dead tired in the morning. I think this prepares us for babies that don't sleep through the night :haha:

:yipee: for single digits - I'm sure Kira will make an appearance real soon! Oh and thanks for sharing those comics! I hosed myself! My favourite is the one about dropping something and walking off. I've had moments like that when I got all hormonal when trying to do something and then I just decide "f... it" and move on :D


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b4c0a9ddf62.gif

Congratulations and Welcome to 2nd tri Jess..... I'm so sorry you're still feeling sick :hugs: but i'm glad that you're being looked after... Take care of yourself esp. when dealing with those kids.... Hoping and praying you gain more strength and sickness starts to leave you now from this day onwards....


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Sorry I don't really know your situation Jess but it doesn't sound fun :(
> 
> Had to share this.. taken at 6 p.m. with a couple hour hold. Beaming :)
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_5174-e1421110200879.jpg


Lovely..... Those lines (last test) really are hurting my eyes.... It's so bright!!!! :haha: Uhm, how many more tests you have to pee on?? I stopped when i finished all of them :haha:.... Few weeks later, DH bought me 2 more tests, he just needed some reassurance :haha:


----------



## melewen

Haha Daphne well.. I think I have about 12ish more Wondfos, only one $ Tree, 4 FRER, and 3 digi.. plus a handful of super sensitive IC's that I don't like very much. So there's at least 20 more pees-on-sticks in my future! :D Plus today at the doc.. yay! My Wondfo was a little lighter than last night's this morning but the FRER was nice and dark so I'm cool :coolio: Quel dork.

When did you ladies stop testing, around what DPO?

I still can't believe you're 12 weeks Jess! That is so nuts. Happy day! And you're lucky you can get the patches.. definitely couldn't do that down here, ugh. I do have a friend who's a musician who tours all over and goes to CO quite a lot (hippie jams.. apparently that's popular there.. lol) and brings me back some goodies sometimes so I could probably get a runner if I had to! Hopefully you'll start feeling better now that you're basically in your 2nd tri

Pamela when did you stop testing?! Your post made me lol.....


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my last tests:

43dpo - Clearblue Digital - "Pregnant"
59dpo - Experimental Clearblue Digital OPK :haha:


Spoiler
*CD63-43dpo Positive Pregnancy Test (clearblue digital)*

https://s30.postimg.org/3v5kn3ba9/image.jpg


*Since craziness is at its peak I took out the test strips from the first digital and today's test for comparison. This is the first time i did it on digital hpt usually i just throw them  was shocked to see the line of the first test. And oh, never thought "pregnant" word will still appear after dismantling the test *


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg


*CD79-59dpo Positive OPK Test (clearblue advanced digital) at 10 Weeks 3 Days Pregnant*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVma7lGVRXk



Spoiler
*Test line is darker than the control line..*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb77fd1a0.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I might maybe have tested the least??
1 test 9 dpo
2 tests 10dpo and 1 digi

After that 2 BETAS and I'm proud to say that I've been POAS clean since :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 12 weeks Jess! Wow I can't wait to be at that point :happydance:

So my amazing day yesterday was short lived. I did run to the store and picked up ingredients to make my SO his homemade chicken fettuccine alfredo (which turned out perfect!) and was just finishing it when he got home so it was nice and hot. Mmmm... I'm hungry... By the time we were turning in for bed him and I got a case of the grumpies, nothing terrible but not how I wanted to end my day :nope: This morning I made him a cup of cappuccino before he left for work and tried to get a bit more sleep before my alarm went off at 6. I awoke to him stopping home at 5:15. Ugh, couldn't he have waited til closer to 6?! He was pretty upset about the workday scheduled for him today. He had a rough, lengthy route yesterday and ended up working 13 hours and today isn't going to be any better. I laid there and let him vent, but couldn't help feeling bad because I know he took this job to be able to better help out at home and is pretty much stuck with it now that we have a baby on the way. His current income is the most he's ever made, plus he will have medical insurance :thumbup: I've been feeling kind of down about myself and wanting him to be more attentive, but I try to remind myself that he is likely just tired from work but my feeling resurfaced today and him and I have been at odds all morning :sad: Hopefully the day improves. At least I was up and able to get both kids to school without rushing, have my glass of orange juice and brought a bunch more food and snacks to work today! Time to go grab my carrot sticks! :munch:


----------



## melewen

Wow, thanks a lot Daphne.. now I have to go use my last digital OPK! :rofl: I'm so dead serious though

Mama that sucks :( I'm not getting a ton of sleep right now (weird strong heartbeat that happens when I'm a bit dehydrated.. think it's from the blood volumne thing?) and it's amazing how different it makes you. I wish DH were being a little more attentive, too, but as soon as we found out he's like omg I have so many trials, I'm so slammed blah blah blah. I hope things improve :( I know you guys will be just fine but I know how frustrating it is! But yay for insurance :)


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Wow, thanks a lot Daphne.. now I have to go use my last digital OPK! :rofl: I'm so dead serious though
> 
> Mama that sucks :( I'm not getting a ton of sleep right now (weird strong heartbeat that happens when I'm a bit dehydrated.. think it's from the blood volumne thing?) and it's amazing how different it makes you. I wish DH were being a little more attentive, too, but as soon as we found out he's like omg I have so many trials, I'm so slammed blah blah blah. I hope things improve :( I know you guys will be just fine but I know how frustrating it is! But yay for insurance :)

I know it's crazy, 59dpo and OPK turned into a solid face :haha: and funny how the darkness of the lines changed all my OPKs before and during O showed a darker CONTROL LINE and faint TEST LINES wacko: how it showed solid face with a faint 2nd line) but with this OPK at 10w3d pregnant they interchanged... That's the good thing when you take the test apart and see from the inside... :rofl:

If i have more tests left even if it's OPKs i would pee on them right now.... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Ok that last bit confused me just a little but....

I blame you daphne. I blame you

https://youtu.be/fArmyzXie9w


----------



## melewen

Oh and I just realized it sounds like someone peeing in the background... I was filling up the tub! Hahaha


----------



## Kirsty3051

You ladies don't half talk! I think it's about time I left the club :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Ok that last bit confused me just a little but....
> 
> I blame you daphne. I blame you
> 
> https://youtu.be/fArmyzXie9w

I like that your test was way more advanced... It spoke "yehey"!!!!.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> You ladies don't half talk! I think it's about time I left the club :haha:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo dont go please :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I used my last Clearblue digi OPK the same day I got my first :bfp: and got a smiley :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Urgh you ladies are making me want to pee on a stick now!!!!


----------



## melewen

Pee.. Pee.. Pee..! Pee..! Pee! Pee! PEE!! PEE!!

That was my version of chanting...

@daphne haaahahaha


----------



## Querida87

I can help with the POAS urge starting later tonight ladies! I'm 3DPO and have plenty of leftover IC opks and a stack of 10mIu hpts waiting in my bathroom.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I don't have anything to pee on :cry:

Yay for confirmed ovulation Brianna!! :yipee:


----------



## Querida87

TY. The spotting when I first wake up, accompanied by cramps, is a bit disconcerting, but it is just spotting, so I'm trying not to freak out, as some women have O bleed and it can be a sign of a healthy egg having been released.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I don't have anything to pee on :cry:
> 
> Yay for confirmed ovulation Brianna!! :yipee:

Pamela, here you go.... A gift from your bump buddy.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> I used my last Clearblue digi OPK the same day I got my first :bfp: and got a smiley :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 836433

Jyllian, you too? :rofl:



Querida87 said:


> TY. The spotting when I first wake up, accompanied by cramps, is a bit disconcerting, but it is just spotting, so I'm trying not to freak out, as some women have O bleed and it can be a sign of a healthy egg having been released.

Oh, i hope the spotting means a strong O.... And i'm glad O happened earlier this cycle.... Can't wait for you to start POAS.... Just noticed how the marathon went that's like a thousand times.... FX Brianna....

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you Daphne!!!

You hold the stick and I'll https://i.imgur.com/B9jp9an.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thank you Daphne!!!
> 
> You hold the stick and I'll https://i.imgur.com/B9jp9an.jpg

Do you really have to do it while standing....???.... :haha::rofl:


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: 

Any of your dh's report that sex felt "different"? After Dtd the other night he said it felt different, smaller. Last thing I need is to feel weird.


----------



## mdscpa

nope... DH never mentioned anything.... Although we only had :sex: once after almost 3 mos. from :bfp: But i did... It's so painful... Still, i'm dying for more BD :cry:


----------



## cutieq

We've tapered off a lot but still pretty regular until further notice lol. I guess it could be the increased blood down there making things seem "smaller"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Daphne!!!
> 
> You hold the stick and I'll https://i.imgur.com/B9jp9an.jpg
> 
> Do you really have to do it while standing....???.... :haha::rofl:Click to expand...

I'm pregnant and I can do just want I want to :haha:



cutieq said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Any of your dh's report that sex felt "different"? After Dtd the other night he said it felt different, smaller. Last thing I need is to feel weird.

Nothing noted but I think like you said increased blood flow makes it smaller/swolen down there :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

:laugh2: :rofl: Ladies that's hilarious! I'm glad I just used to restroom or I would've peed as well!

And cutie I wish my SO would tell me I felt small. After birthing 2 kids I can only dream... :haha:


----------



## melewen

I'm still enjoying the bliss of being free from BD'ing right now :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Dani, when I was around your stage, DH said the same thing!!! A week or two later and he said it felt more normal!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lucky for you guys.

We haven't dtd since I gave birth because, AND I QUOTE "It'd be like throwing a bratwurst down a corridor" :dohh:

Bratwurst. Definitely thinks a lot of himself.


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen :saywhat: I am dying to jump my SO daily! These raging hormones ain't no joke :blush:

Kirsty :rofl: that's hilarious! My SO is the opposite, he always downplays his bratwurst :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

DH already started making a slideshow for our pregnancy announcements :yipee: It's still raw so he can edit and add more photos (sonos and me with a big bump) and captions once we are ready to announce it. 6 weeks and 2 days left.. :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha Kirsty, that is so funny! :rofl:

Can't wait to see the finished product in 6 weeks, Daphne.

Cheryl have you been to dr yet? Wasn't your appointment today? Time difference has me :wacko:


----------



## melewen

I"m about to head to the doctor right now! Can't wait. Wondering if they'll do an u/s since it's kind of a busy practice. I know it's really early but I know you can see the yolk sac around this time, maybe a few days from now


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck!! Please update us when ou get back :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Sitting there now. They're doing my annual exam now to take me through delivery. They got some pretty fancy new like eggplant-colored gowns that go just lovely with my gold cuff bracelet.. Hahaha. 

Um, bored.


----------



## melewen

Doing bloods now. Doc says everything feels and looks great and she's not worried about anything. Repeat bloods on Thursday.. Are these "betas"? Also doing progesterone suppositories (yay.....) just in case. She's happy to work with doulas and we'll do an ultrasound in about two weeks. Yay!


----------



## A1983

How come you get a scan in 2 weeks?! Private? Lucky you!! Yes the bloods are betas. She sounds like a fab Dr as on the progesterone too-she's making sure your baby sticks 

Daphne-24 week announcement? How come so long? 

Im struggling not to tell ppl now-I feel like Ive been pregnant for months not 2 weeks! I'll definitely hold out til 12 weeks and just close couple of friends after 7week ish scan if all is well. Oh I felt very sick today which has made me feel more positive. I know you must be thinking 'huh how crazy' jrepp, im sorry you're still so sick


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, your doc is fab.... Even without history she's making sure everything goes well from the start. They are betas. They can check for your HCG and progesterone levels. When will you get the results? Happy you'll get an early scan at 6 weeks they should see a fetal pole... Happy for you. :happydance: now you kept me awake... :haha:

A1983, we wanted to wait for the viable stage til we make the whole universe know.... Immediate families knew already at 9-10 weeks and some very very close friends at 12 weeks... :D


----------



## melewen

My doc really is fab. She knows I'm kind of paranoid so she's like, if you're already taking progesterone cream, let's do the suppositories, it definitely won't hurt and it might help. And like literally 9 years ago I got an infection (another yay...) so she's like we just want to make sure it's not tubal, hence wanting to see the HCG double and then by the time it hits 1500mg (or whatever unit) we'll be able to see something on the u/s. She thinks everything will be perfect but she's the perfect mix of like.. "OK yes let's do tests" and "dude there's nothing to worry about". Love her! Also, they took like 8 vials of my blood today. She offered to test for progesterone but was like you totally don't have to.. Yeah, she's awesome :) At least we love her so much, it makes up for not getting a midwife! I think she would totally respect my wishes 100% to not go C-section unless like LIVES were in danger, too. So I feel good about it. I heard her pick up my chart from out the door and go "omg this is so EXCITING!!!" and she popped her head in and was like "OMGOMGOMG that was so fast, you were supposed to come in for FSH testing today, I saw you on the list this morning and was like YESSS! :cha-ching arm:" hahaha. And we both basically just gushed like teenage girls for like ten minutes. I have been seeing her for a LONG long time, though. I guess that's my reward for loyalty! :D Yay, so happy


----------



## SweetMelodies

Cheryl I'm glad you appointment went well, your doctor sounds awesome!

I had another appointment today and the doctor said that the baby is very very low. Her eyes went wide when she was checking my cervix lol. She said "It must be like walking around with a bowling ball between your legs!" haha! Also she says my cervix is soft and I'm 1cm dilated. So it could be anytime, but everything looks like it is proceeding nicely.


----------



## melewen

Yay!! When is your due date? I was behind you in the forums :)


----------



## SweetMelodies

melewen said:


> Yay!! When is your due date? I was behind you in the forums :)

9 days..ahh lol


----------



## cutieq

SweetMelodies said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! When is your due date? I was behind you in the forums :)
> 
> 9 days..ahh lolClick to expand...

so exciting!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Dropping by to check up on you girls! Motherhood has been awesome and I'm loving every second! 

Hoping all is well with everyone and the not so glamorous symptoms some of you are experiencing subside soon! 

Here's a few updated photos of our little lady, Riot, so Kirsty doesn't feel so alone :haha:

Spoiler
This one isn't an update - But I adore this photo so much. This is the first time meeting her face to face :)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/IMG_20150108_215944_zps30a76f1f.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/IMG_20150109_1_zps99eeafc4.png

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/IMG_20150109_192423_zps314cc687.png
(this one's flower is a little big but seriously. too adorable.)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/IMG_20150109_191618_zps6d861b5e.png
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/IMG_20150108_143329-1_zps5f9c8b2b.jpg


----------



## melewen

Oh man, that little face is adorable! Such expression


----------



## mdscpa

_*

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b60be403730.gif


FX your appointment goes well today.... Be waiting for your updates....







https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54b60c91cd23c.gif

I'm praying that everything is fine and that you and your bf have sorted things out.... 



​*_


----------



## Kirsty3051

Beautiful little lady! <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Cheryl*
I'm so glad you got to come over to the pregnancy thread! You make me giggle! Happy that the gowns didn't cramp your style! :haha
The other ladies already confirmed the bloods are BETAS, now I cannot wait to hear your first numbers when Dr calls and see them double so nicely + a scan :wohoo:
Oh and just so you know, reading about your AWESOME Dr just made me cry :cry: It's a happy cry for you but a sad one for me because she's not my Dr :brat:

I totally love how you also don't want a C-section except if emergency. I love that and that has been my route since even before we started ttc! 

*A1983*
I struggled as well. I was 9dpo with grey line, 10 dpo with pink lines & + digi. 11 dpo went foor bloods and when they called on 12dpo to confirm that I was indeed pregnant we announced! :haha: 

We were so excited that we just couldn't wait. So everyone incl Facebook knew before I even missed my period :rofl:

*SweetMelodies*
I'm getting so excited for you. Everytime I read your posts I feel like breaking out in a dance :happydance: and not just a virtual one.

I cannot wait for your little lady to come!!

*Jennah*
Thank you so very much for sharing more photos of your pretty little lady! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

It was 3am here a lil bit ago and I had to get up out of bed, move my car out of the driveway into the street so I could lug the trash can to the curb in frigid temperatures. Where was my partner? Oh he was still in bed because he decided to just call off work knowing he won't get paid for it. And the reason why is he calling off work... well mainly because he hates his job now and also because I'm sure he's tired after he decided to be a giant a$$hole yesterday evening and didn't get to bed at a decent time. He got major attitude because I didn't jump up and cook dinner when he got home. For once I was actually tired after work and even ended up falling asleep leaning on him! :sleep: I awoke to see his nose was stuck in Facebook again so I grabbed baskets of laundry and took them upstairs to fold. A huge fight ensued later and he said some really hurtful things my kids should not have been able to hear :nope: My daughter actually came downstairs and yelled at him to stop. Since he decided to just skip work today I knew the trash still needed to be taken out and of course he wasn't going to jump up to do that, why would he? I have never had to deal with or do so much with a so called man in the house... and to top it off I'm pregnant now so you'd think he would be more attentive and helpful... oh and more responsible. So disappointed in him... and myself. I have been feeling unwanted and wishing he would be a bit more affectionate and attentive towards me but needless to say I'm not feeling any better. What a way to start my 7th week :sad2: I wanted to enjoy being pregnant if I ever was again and I just live with regret, which is terrible considering there's so many women who are longing to become pregnant with their first.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Mamabunny, I'm so sorry that you are going through a rough time :hugs:
I wish something I say could make it better for you, just know that we are here for you!!! 

Happy 7 weeks hun!! I hope you can enjoy it regardless of your partner :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes someone posted a photo on Facebook... it's -8 outside here!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sounds to me like you need to stay in bed!!!! I would go crazy in that type of cold! :shrug:


----------



## MolGold

Its so hot here in Pune, India while the rest of India is in the grip of a cold wave. Its nearly 32C out. A lot of people we know are coming down here to visit or for a respite from the cold! Glad to be in toasty weather for this time of the year :)


----------



## mdscpa

.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I can't stay in bed! I wish! I had to get up at 6am (after already being up at 3 to take out the trash) and get ready for work, take my son to school, come back home and fix my daughter breakfast and put away dishes I washed last night, take my daughter to school then myself to work until 4.

Oh, but my SO stayed in bed. He didn't go into work today because he "didn't feel good". Apparantly the 12 hour days are getting to him. Super responsible of him...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> .

.


----------



## cutieq

MamaBunny2 said:


> I can't stay in bed! I wish! I had to get up at 6am (after already being up at 3 to take out the trash) and get ready for work, take my son to school, come back home and fix my daughter breakfast and put away dishes I washed last night, take my daughter to school then myself to work until 4.
> 
> Oh, but my SO stayed in bed. He didn't go into work today because he "didn't feel good". Apparantly the 12 hour days are getting to him. Super responsible of him...

I sure hope you rattled all the pots and pans and made as much noise as humanly possible! 
https://media.tumblr.com/641b201af4567d2dbef36db86dfd2228/tumblr_inline_mot0mmC7aZ1qz4rgp.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks cutie that made me smile! :laugh2:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Cutie that is hysterical. Finding the perfect gif for a situation is truly a gift and you legit have it

MamaBunny I'm so sorry to hear about the madness :( Sounds like you have three kids already! I hope you guys can work things out - I know you feel some regret but I know it will all turn around

AFM going in tomorrow for betas and I'll find out my numbers from yesterday then. I got a call from the doctor's office last night when we were out at dinner (I decided I was having a severe pregnancy craving for a bloomin' onion.. yeah, we classy), and my heart started pounding and I was like WHY ARE THEY CALLING ME AT 6:30 PM OH GOD!!! And I ran to the bathroom, and listened to the voicemail and it was the automated lady reminding me of my appointment tomorrow :facepalm:

Do any of you ladies know which line is the test and which is the control on the CB Digi? I may have gone a little overboard but here's the comparisons of those innards..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/FullSizeRender.png


----------



## mdscpa

Test line is near the absorbent... The one near the holes are control line... My first DIGI :bfp: @ 14dpo weren't even that dark like yours at 10/12 dpo... Later test showed the same as yours, test line darker than control line.


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/4_zpsb1b4cd3d.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

I would say based on the top test strip's results that the left line is the test line and the right line is the control. I compared tests before (without tearing them apart lol) and it seems the test line will darken more and the control line stays the same shade. Just my opinion.


----------



## melewen

Thanks Daphne & MamaBunny :) I have that picture of yours come up in the FF galleries and I had mine turned around this morning (you can see I flipped the photo!) and I was like omg.. my line is getting lighter.. and I thought maybe I just had really concentrated wee and my control line was super dark?! I need to stop being so paranoid! I'm not testing with FRERs anymore, or at least not every day :)

So how accurate are the CB weeks estimator tests? I can't decide if I'm 14 or 16 dpo so it'd be more likely to say weeks 2 - 3 if I were 16 dpo.. right? Unless it's like super on-the-money accurate right?!

Oh also.. do any of you ladies have Pinterest?! I'd love to follow some other baby boards! I have a secret pregnancy board but I already loaded up a future nursery board and a future registry board.. oh and future babies board and maternity photography board.. lol


----------



## mdscpa

Chery, I'd say go with what dpo FF put you.... I did stick with my FF and even I got a late O, my last 2 scans put me a week & a day ahead which for me is un-realiable coz that will put my O, OPKS, temp shifts incorrect....


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Thanks Daphne & MamaBunny :) I have that picture of yours come up in the FF galleries and I had mine turned around this morning (you can see I flipped the photo!) and I was like omg.. my line is getting lighter.. and I thought maybe I just had really concentrated wee and my control line was super dark?! I need to stop being so paranoid! I'm not testing with FRERs anymore, or at least not every day :)
> 
> So how accurate are the CB weeks estimator tests? I can't decide if I'm 14 or 16 dpo so it'd be more likely to say weeks 2 - 3 if I were 16 dpo.. right? Unless it's like super on-the-money accurate right?!
> 
> Oh also.. do any of you ladies have Pinterest?! I'd love to follow some other baby boards! I have a secret pregnancy board but I already loaded up a future nursery board and a future registry board.. oh and future babies board and maternity photography board.. lol

I have a Pinterest baby board called "one day". Also private, but I'm happy to share, if you'll share yours!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh melewen I have Pinterest but never get on... now I'm temped to make a "Baby" board! Crap! :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Pinterest is MY LIFE omg can waste so many hours on there. Cutie my username is 40aprons - add me! Mamabunny make one!!

Daphne unfortunately I had a temp that was super low in the middle of the night and super high when I woke-up woke up. If I put the original it gives me one day and if I put the higher it gives me another. Also if I do the advanced method it gives me one day and if I do FAM it gives another.. Haha. The one month!! Gonna take an adv digi here after an hour or so!


----------



## mdscpa

That's real :wacko:...... Still, you got the most important thing, a :bfp:....


----------



## mdscpa

I'm at home now. Have excused myself from work 3 hours earlier due to very bad headache and my period like pain strikes again,.... We might have a visit to our doc tomorrow morning and get checked out... I just don't want to assume that this pain is due to ligament pain and want to get answers directly from our doc.... I hope everything is fine.... :cry:


----------



## SweetMelodies

mdscpa said:


> I'm at home now. Have excused myself from work 3 hours earlier due to very bad headache and my period like pain strikes again,.... We might have a visit to our doc tomorrow morning and get checked out... I just don't want to assume that this pain is due to ligament pain and want to get answers directly from our doc.... I hope everything is fine.... :cry:

If it helps I've had period like pains off and on all through my pregnancy, my ob says it is completely normal because your uterus is stretching as the baby get bigger and needs more room. It also could be round ligament pain like your suggesting. It could even be early braxton hicks contractions. I'm glad you will be talking to your doctor to get some piece of mind. I'm sure everything is just fine :) but I know it's really hard not to worry.


----------



## mdscpa

I just feel crap that i cant tolerate the pain.... What makes it worst is its affecting my work big time..... I know the pain is going to continue and i just cant imagine being off work a lot of times.... :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Daphne, I'm sorry your feeling the pains again :nope:

I'm glad you're going to your Dr in the morning. Better be on the safe side and worry too much than too little about pains you are not comfortable with. I hope it eases up and you get a good night's rest :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pam.... Tomorrow's visit is making me nervous not the feeling i wanted during scans.... Praying everything is fine....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm praying with you hun!! I really hope and trust that everything is well with you and your little one!

I know you are scared but try to think about how nice it will be to see your baby in the morning :hugs:

Will dh be going with you? And have you checked the doppler tonight?


----------



## melewen

Daphne sorry you're feeling bad :( hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Those are really normal symptoms so just try to take it easy and be as calm as possible. I know.. Easier said than done!


----------



## mdscpa

The pain really spoiled everything... Still waiting for DH he'll be here in about 45 mins. Yes he will go with me. Will try the doppler tonight....


----------



## melewen

You're going tonight?

And just saw a CB weeks estimator commercial on Hulu and took that as a sign so.. Couldn't help it!

https://i58.tinypic.com/i27vv8.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Nope not tonight. He finishes work at 10... Plus my OB wont be there so tomorrow... Wow, you're def pass 4 weeks... :happydance: i havent ordered that kinda test but want one next time :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm in bed now, get tired early at night. I am however going to try my very best to wait for a doppler update Daphne. I do apologise in advance if I fall asleep :hugs:

Loving the test Cheryl :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

We heard the heartbeat!!!! Felt relieved so far.... DH was so upset coz he thought we was taking a video on his phone the whole time when he pressed it to stop it made s shutter. It was on "photo" mode the whole time.... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Oh! You HAVE a doppler?! That is crazy!! Happy for the heartbeat :)


----------



## cutieq

So glad you have that for reassurance. Will you keep the appointment tomorrow?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Glad you heard the heart beating and that I was awake for your update :D

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## mdscpa

Yes, DH bought it online. Im really glad we have it. Baby's moving a lot now... I still have a headache and pain in my belly but not as strong as before being on bed helps alot.. Yes we'll go tomorrow. Now getting curious if they'll be able to tell us the gender :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Thanks Daphne & MamaBunny :) I have that picture of yours come up in the FF galleries and I had mine turned around this morning (you can see I flipped the photo!) and I was like omg.. my line is getting lighter.. and I thought maybe I just had really concentrated wee and my control line was super dark?! I need to stop being so paranoid! I'm not testing with FRERs anymore, or at least not every day :)
> 
> So how accurate are the CB weeks estimator tests? I can't decide if I'm 14 or 16 dpo so it'd be more likely to say weeks 2 - 3 if I were 16 dpo.. right? Unless it's like super on-the-money accurate right?!
> 
> Oh also.. do any of you ladies have Pinterest?! I'd love to follow some other baby boards! I have a secret pregnancy board but I already loaded up a future nursery board and a future registry board.. oh and future babies board and maternity photography board.. lol

I would say it is accurate based on suggested hcg levels but for me I got 2-3 weeks at 3 weeks 6 days and 2 days later it was at 3+. I did have really high hcg levels from the get go though.....637 at 4 weeks and 1479 at 4 weeks 2 days. 

I do have pintrest. Do you have facebook? Any of you have facebook?



mdscpa said:


> I just feel crap that i cant tolerate the pain.... What makes it worst is its affecting my work big time..... I know the pain is going to continue and i just cant imagine being off work a lot of times.... :cry:

I know how you feel. I get cramps as well that are debilitating. Have you tried putting a heat pad on your back? Sometimes that helps with the front pain.



mdscpa said:


> We heard the heartbeat!!!! Felt relieved so far.... DH was so upset coz he thought we was taking a video on his phone the whole time when he pressed it to stop it made s shutter. It was on "photo" mode the whole time.... :haha:

I'm glad you heard the heartbeat. What was the bpm? I used the Doppler last night and baby was at 179bpm. I think that's still a bit higher than it should be. I hate when I go to take a video and its on photo.



melewen said:


> Oh! You HAVE a doppler?! That is crazy!! Happy for the heartbeat :)

Mel I think a lot of us have them. It's really reassuring to hear baby when you can't feel baby move. You can get them for $45 on eBay.


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne they should be able to tell you. Gender can be determined from week 15 on as long as baby cooperates.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you are feeling a bit of excitement for tomorrow now and I cannot wait to see if baby shows us girl or boy!

I use to go onto Pininterest but then after a few days I lost interest... Now I have Baby and Bump, Facebook and Whatsapp :D


----------



## melewen

Whoa, that's so crazy! I can't wait to get a doppler. Are they pretty safe? I read this ebook from Wellness Mama who I super trust.. but she's a little "beyond" me in the natural realm. She says she doesn't do dopplers (or u/s for that matter.. but she's had 5 kids.. I guess it gets less exciting? lol) and I'm like k great but ima get an ultrasound at 6 weeks thanks. Ha!

If any of you guys want to follow my Pinterest preggers board send me your email! 

So excited to find out the sex maybe Daphne!! Do you have any name possibilities picked out yet?


----------



## melewen

Jess when did your symptoms start? Were there any before the nausea?


----------



## Wishing1010

Eek! I'm sorry daphne!!! What a day you have had!!! So glad you were able to hear the heartbeat and I hope you do get to find out gender tomorrow!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies :hugs:

I'm not an expert in many fields but when it comes to ms I think I can comment :D
I haven't puked a while since 2nd tri has been a bit kinder to me but I have what I call "triggers"

Some advice and this is only from my personal point of view because I can imagine this being a lot more difficult if you suffer badly like Jess does.

If you do get ms try to learn what triggers you to run to kneel infront of the porcelain lady. Try and avoid these and out of my personal experience avoid them even after ms has subsided. 

For example I learned that Oros (concentrated cold drink that you mix with water) makes me run so I completely avoid it. Milo Chocolate cereal is one of them as well. I knew this but tried to have it for breakfast this morning and I just came back from a terrible puke.

So that would be my advice together with trying to drink lots of water to keep hydrated as dehydration can lead to early contraction which most of us are obviously not ready for :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, I'm not even joking here... but I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo DIZZY! Even when sitting it feels like everything is spinning!!

I suffer from low blood pressure in general so the pregnancy must be contributing to it at the moment. I'll be at home for my lunch hour in about a little over an hour and then I'll check my blood pressure.

I hate feeling like this, it feels like I have had way too much alcohol or something. Feeling like complete and utter crap!


----------



## Wishing1010

Pamela, I have low blood pressure too and have had lots of issues!!!! I almost fell down stairs and got into a wreck due to dizziness. I now drive only as much as needed and try to make minimal trips up and down stairs. Isn't it weird, you never know when it's going to happen?!

I've noticed my morning sickness is triggered by not eating frequently enough. If I go 6 hours without eating, I puke my guts out! Lol oh and raw meat is gross to me!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kenna, I replied to you in my journal.

I use to have a vicious circle of "you cannot win" with ms. I was too nauseous to eat and the nausea also got worse if I didn't eat. Then I would force myself to eat something, once done I would throw up :haha:

Oh and another tip ladies if you are working and have ms.... invest in waterproof mascara and eyeliner :D


----------



## mdscpa

*18 Weeks and 0 Day(s) Pregnant *​
Here's today's update: - so sorry if i've kept you all waiting.

Due to very bad period like pain on my lower abdomen which started at 17w3d until 17w6d we decided to go visit our doctor. 

We arrived few minutes before our doc. First she took my BP and weight all seems to be on right track then used her doppler and listened to the heartbeat. She asked me when i started feeling the pain so she suggested me the following tests below. We got the result 2 hours later.

1. Random Blood Sugar test - Normal
2. Complete Blood Count (CBC) - Slight infection
3. Routine Urinary Analysis - Confirmed I got an infection; Funny thing was i wasn't even concerned because I know most women get it while pregnant. She told me that's the reason why I'm having pain... She provided me a medical report to rest for 2 days but she's (hospital policy) only allowed to provide 1 day on the report good thing tomorrow is my off.

She prescribed me the following Meds:

1. Cyclogest - progesterone suppositories, not that i needed it but just to be on the safe side.
2. Spasmotalin - muscle relaxant
3 Cefix/Cefixime - for the infection

Have to return after 1 week to see if I'm infection-free. 

We then asked if we could have a scan since the last time was at 13weeks and she said, "You could, anytime you want." I love her for that... :dance: We asked for a different sonographer (a woman, last time was a man ---- WRONG CHOICE) and she agreed... So we went, the problem is, they didn't allow DH to come inside with me :cry: DH was so sad because he wouldn't be able to see our LO (next time we'll go with the previous one because the he allows DH inside... 


Ok, so here's what we/you have all been waiting for. Take a peek. :D, although i should warn you scans weren't that good.

*Scan Pics and Result:

Femur Length - 2.8cm - 18w1d - You'll see the gender here 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg

FHR - 147bpm:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10937456_10205031130872943_636503249_n_zps1e257603.jpg

BPD - 4.3cm - 18w5d:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10933291_10205031130912944_788235973_n_zps485e8adc.jpg


Findings:

Baby's head is positioned near my pelvic bone and she's measuring spot on 18 Weeks. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917631_10205031131112949_1052993025_n_zps268131b1.jpg


Bump Photos at 18 Weeks Pregnant:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18WeeksBump_zps64c8988a.jpg
*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You were right about Daphne having a girl!!! Now we just need to see if you are right about me when I go for my scan in Feb :D

Oh and it is Thursday... did you guys decide on a final name for your little man?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Girly bits!! Think I'm going to change jobs! :baby: expert. 

Congrats Daphne :D


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kirsty, you might wanna make contact with the gender prediction companies... We're going to commend on your ability.... :lol::rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Kirsty... you predicted girl for me. Now I cannot wait to see if you are right for me as well.

So far you record as you've said has been 100% correct :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

100% so far! Just need you to have a girl, Jess to have a boy and then I'm using the 3 of you as references ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww a sweet little girl! Congrats! I wasn't on BnB at all yesterday after work... I went home and tried to take a nap and my partner was doing some major butt kissing and being super attentive and sweet, as he should! I didn't really eat or drink much yesterday, likely because I was still reeling from our argument and this morning when he went to work at 3am I was thirsty and starving. I was too lazy to get anything and slept until it was time to get ready for work. I feel tired this morning and my stomach feels uneasy :shrug: I managed to eat an egg sandwich and am drinking some water. Hopefully my appetite will return by lunchtime.


----------



## melewen

Daphne!!! OMG I am so happy everything is OK, and look at that little one!! I am so freaking excited you're having a girl!!!!

Kirsty um... do you take on new cases? Lol

Pamela sorry to hear about your puke :( And basically your hangover! How cruel is nature, we can't even drink but have to suffer the hangover?! That's like hell!

Going in for a round of betas today. I called yesterday for results and they were like umm.. yeah those wont be ready til Friday. Hurry up people! So who knows when I'll know. Bleh. BUT.. today was a big milestone. I didn't POAS when I woke up! Havent even had the urge! This is like big stuff you guys :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I'm happy we are all doing so well.

*Cheryl*
Good luck with the bloods today and well done for being POAS free for 1 day :D Cannot wait for your results!

*Mamabunny
*I'm glad your oh behaved and made up for being a bit of a prick to you :hugs:

*AFM*
I'm going in to the local GP tomorrow morning to have blood sugar levels tested. DH seems to worry that I might have gestational diabetes due to me drinking more than 3 litres of water in a day, going to urinate a lot and dizzy spells which sometimes gets better after I have had something to eat.

I can say I get dizzy due to pregnancy and drink lots of water because it is hot and that is all I crave. Drinking that much water will obviously cause me to urinate more.

But hey if it helps put his mind at ease then why not just get checked. No u/s though. The local GP has terminal cancer and he did my early u/s. Unfortunately when I phoned now to enquire about the sugar test I also wanted to know how he was and I got the sad news that he is unfortunately not doing so good :cry:
He really is a lovely hands on Dr and a ladies man (I always joked like that because I can recall many a consultations where he always wanted to inject something into my bum so I had to drop my pants slightly :haha: )
Anyway I won't be bugging for scans from him as he has enough to deal with.

I'll just get sugars tested and then (im)patiently wait until 11 Feb for my scan.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, forgot to mention that DH was so concerned when doc ask me to do urinary analysis since we DTD unexpectedly last night :haha: The result showed absent :spermy: and he laughed after seeing it. Glad i pee'd a couple of times before the test.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Kirsty I see that you ticker now says "Charlie" 
Love it :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Charlie William :D we're having him registered at half 3 and I still like Charlie so fingers crossed :haha:


----------



## melewen

Pamela do you have to get the test anyway? We do in the states. Not everyone thinks it makes total sense but it's better to be safe than sorry I guess!

Kirsty love the name :) :) :)

Daphne hahahaha! absent :spermie:... so funny

I just ordered these: https://www.etsy.com/listing/110730...rings&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

for my sister to tell her about the LO. She's kind of a funky arty hippie girl so I thought these fit her.. and she'll be like um what are these. And I'll be like it's the September birthstone.. 

https://i.giphy.com/kKdgdeuO2M08M.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Yes its so hiparious. Like, really? Nothing? Even dead :spermy:, none? :haha: my vag did a very good job flushing EVERYTHING :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like Charlie William too :D

You ladies are funny!

I don't think they have done the blood sugar test since I've become pregnant. So I'll do it now and make sure all is okay


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm questioning our decision already. 10 mins to go if they're running on schedule. I love Luca Joseph just as much. :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

i'm sure you and DH will come up with the right choice.....


----------



## melewen

Omg the frequent urination had to start during an important client meeting? Really?


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i think it's because you never POAS that's why... :rofl: Guess your body is looking for something to pee on... Pamela used to pee on everything when she was POAS'ing. :lol::rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I know how you feel. I get cramps as well that are debilitating. Have you tried putting a heat pad on your back? Sometimes that helps with the front pain.
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> We heard the heartbeat!!!! Felt relieved so far.... DH was so upset coz he thought we was taking a video on his phone the whole time when he pressed it to stop it made s shutter. It was on "photo" mode the whole time.... :haha:
> 
> I'm glad you heard the heartbeat. What was the bpm? I used the Doppler last night and baby was at 179bpm. I think that's still a bit higher than it should be. I hate when I go to take a video and its on photo.Click to expand...

Thanks Jess. It eased up last night while resting. Apparently, i got an infection that's causing me the pain. I got prescribed with meds for it though. Glad we went early... 

As for the hearbeat, we got a FHR ranging from 141-150 last night.... Today, at doc's office it was 147.



Jrepp said:


> Daphne they should be able to tell you. Gender can be determined from week 15 on as long as baby cooperates.

They did and we are team pink. :happydance:


----------



## SweetMelodies

Daphne!! A little girl!!!! WOOO!! :happydance::pink: How exciting! I'm also glad they were able to figure out what was causing your pain. Hopefully that clears up fast for you.

Yeah here in Canada they do the blood sugar testing no mater what between 24 to 28 weeks pregnant just to make sure.

Kristy, Charlie William is a cute name, I also like Luca Joseph :). Really you just need to go with what feels right when you finally have to make it official.

lol Cheryl frequent urination is so much fun!!!... :wacko:. They should just let pregnant women ware diapers it would save a lot of time lol. That might sound slightly drastic but you just think about it again when it's 3 am and your up to go to the bathroom for the 6th time. hahah:haha:

So today is 39 weeks for me. Wowee times is flying by! My sister in law offered to take me to get a manicure next week if I'm still waiting for the little one to make her entrance. I thought that was very nice of her. 
Me and Dh went out last night to get a huge order of groceries, we stalked up on everything just so when she is here we wont have to worry about meals. I was a bit paranoid about going out to the store thinking about what would happen if my water broke in public haha. I know only about 14% of women's water breaks naturally so I shouldn't worry about it to much. I did put some extra absorbent pads in my purse just incase (I'm going to need those for after the baby comes anyway) and I brought a towel into the car to keep there just in case. Better safe then sorry!:thumbup:


----------



## A1983

If you post your 12 week scan I can have a guess at the gender too! I look at the 'nub'!


----------



## A1983

And yes im peeing loads at night-I tried to cut down after 6pm but still up 4 times in the night-feeling desperate-but not much of a wee really. I have 24/7 nausea too, just like with DD-and am exhausted too. Hope its all for good reasons &#9829;


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kim.... I sure hope so, the med for infection is good for 7 days... 

Happy 39 weeks!!!! :happydance: She'll be here anytime soon so you are doing the right thing.... Better be prepared than sorry.....


----------



## Querida87

:hug:

Glad everyone is doing well. I've been absent quite a bit lately. Having a lot of confusion about my cycles, but seeing my doctor today. Anyone have any leftover :dust: they can shoot my way?


----------



## mdscpa

Sending you fresh sticky :dust: instead of leftovers :haha::rofl: FX all is well with your appointment Brianna.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I have no idea what a nub is and I'm supposed to be the expert :rofl: 

Baby dust Briana! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*SweetMelodies*
I am loving the diaper idea... I can just imagine lying in bed at 3am with my satisfaction face going while wizzing in my diaper :haha: 
I would love not to have to get up so much during the night!

I cannot believe how close you are getting! Super exciting!!! 

*A1983*
Ah now I wish I had pics of my scans!!!! I could have asked you to look at the nub and give your prediction. So much fun :dance:

*Querida87*
:saywhat: I just saw you are on cd 3 again! That is crazy and confusing. I hope that nothing is wrong and that your body is just taking some time to regulate after coming off bc even if it was a bit 'old'

Please let us know what your doc says and here is a ton of :dust: just for you :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

TY but the weird thing is, I got ch right before the bleeding hit, and cd1 really could have been considered spotting not light, and today I'm back to just spotting. My apt is in an hour. I did take a 10mIu hpt this morning, saw an evap before it was even dry. Oh well.. If I didn't get it, I still have one more chance before my anniversary..


----------



## Kirsty3051

A week off my due date today and he's nearly a month old :D


----------



## melewen

Doctors nurse called with results but didn't leave them in a message. Now been on hold (at lunch!!) for five minutes trying to get back in touch.. Nervous :(


----------



## melewen

Omg phew, ok got in touch. Levels on Tuesday were 485. Is that good?


----------



## mdscpa

The wait..... :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Omg phew, ok got in touch. Levels on Tuesday were 485. Is that good?

That's at what dpo?


----------



## melewen

15 or 13 depending on when I O'd


----------



## mdscpa

For reference:

Is my hCG level "normal"?

There is really no single "normal" hCG level in early pregnancy and there is a very wide range of hCG values as pregnancy progresses.

An hCG level below 5 mIU/ml is considered not pregnant.
An hCG level above 25 mIU/ml is considered pregnant.
An hCG level between 5-25 mIU/ml requires a follow-up test to confirm the results.

At hCG levels in early pregnancy below 1,200 mIU/ml, the hCG usually doubles every 48-72 hours and it should normally increase by at least 60% every two days. 

Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum hCG levels in early pregnancy, the hCG usually takes 72-96 hours to double.

Above 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes over four or more days to double.
In general, when the HCG level reached 7200 mIU/ml, a yolk sac should be seen

At an HCG level greater than 12,000 mIU/ml there should be a visible embryo with a heartbeat, though it could take up to an hCG level of 22,000 mIU/ml to first see the fetal heart beat.

After 9-10 weeks of the pregnancy hCG levels normally decrease.

It makes little sense to follow the hCG level above 6,000 mIU/ml as the increase is normally slower at this point and not related to how well the pregnancy is progressing. After two to three months the hCG levels will slow even further and eventually hCG levels may even decline before reaching a plateau for the duration of the pregnancy.


----------



## melewen

5 days past implantation I know for sure


----------



## melewen

Thanks :) looks good then. I was 4w2d then


----------



## mdscpa

Or refer to this one.. You're level is great.... Now we have to wait for your next beta result... Will it be the last one? Or there will be a third?

https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your numbers look good to me! At 3w5d mine was 78 and then over a 1000 at 4w2d.

I think if you had something to worry about your doc would have called herself :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Everyone has different numbers though and your nrs are great :D

So by when do you get results for today's BETAS???


----------



## mdscpa

So if numbers double in 48-72 hours we should expect your numbers to be around 1200 - 1600.... Can't wait to hear the next result.... :happydance: Really happy for you Cheryl.


----------



## melewen

Had more today and will hear results tomorrow. I think I'm probably technically 4w2d NOW according to ovulation but the nurse said all was good. Fx that they'll double :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

My numbers were everywhere early on. Not even my doctor knew what was going on because I bled heavily for 4 days before I found out I was pregnant. Your numbers look good! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Agggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## SweetMelodies

Jrepp said:


> Agggggghhhhhhhhh!

Hope you okay Jess! Just keep breathing!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hope you're okay Jess :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We are the legal owners of one Luca Joseph! Hopefully I won't have to change my ticker for a while (yeah right!) x


----------



## melewen

Love it!!!


----------



## cutieq

Love the name Luca!!!

Can't wait for your numbers Cheryl.

I hope everything is ok Jess. 

I have a question. Here's my little stinker.

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836997&amp;d=1421353399
 So by my LMP, I'm 6w5d, but the doc has on the printout 6w1d. What's that all mean? I don't get how it measured behind. Not worried because he said everything was perfect, but I'm just curious how or why it measures behind.


----------



## Wishing1010

I measured a week behind at 7 weeks, then right on schedule at 10 weeks, then 3 days behind at 13 weeks. I think that you are safe within a week! Early on the numbers change so much, sometimes you see more growth than others. Doesn't mean anything is wrong with the baby, it's quite normal. Hope this helps, dani!


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> We are the legal owners of one Luca Joseph! Hopefully I won't have to change my ticker for a while (yeah right!) x

Yeah!!!! Love the name!!!


----------



## melewen

Cutie love it!!! I don't know much about all of that but I love the scan :)


----------



## Jrepp

Love the name! Welcome little Luca!

Cutie- I wouldn't worry too much as baby's don't grow exactly the same. I have also read that early scans aren't as accurate in dating because of the discrepancy. Try not to put too much stress on a few days behind and hopefully baby will be measuring right on at your next scan.

AFM: just having a bad day. One kid asked me why I'm getting so fat and then kept calling me fat all day. They don't know I'm pregnant but there's nothing worse than a 7 year old turd calling you fat to start the day off. The kids went berserk all day and while I was able to avoid any bodily contact, it was still tiring. To top it off I got s call from hr saying that the principal denied having anything available for me to do at the school so did I want to go on an unpaid leave of absence. Basically they need to ask if my position will be held and I need a note about hyperemisis. The question is will they hold the position for a year or fill it and not have a position to go back to next year. The principal is a huge douche and probably won't hold my position. It just sucks.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Dani*
At my 11 weeks scan Dr measured me at 10 weeks - used crown to rump length
At my 13 weeks scan Dr measured me at 14 weeks - used the baby's head circumference 
I think as your Dr said everything is just perfect. From what I have read and heard the early scans can be off by +- 6 days (behind or ahead). In my first scan baby was moving around a bit and the u/s machine isn't the newest one there is so that in my opinion contributed to measuring behind as well. 

*Kirsty*
I loved all the names you had for him but Luca Joseph is just awesome :D
Congrats again!

*Jess* 
I'm sorry that you have had such a rough day and to top that you now have to struggle with the school about your position. I wish I knew your labour law better, does it say anything about your rights as an pregnant employee being able to return to work?

Our labour law states that if you go on maternity leave or unpaid leave due to medical reasons relating to your pregnancy your position may not be permanently filled. So they cannot "fire" a pregnant lady. If this did happen to me as example I could report the company and chances that I would win the case is pretty much 100%. That means that the company would have to pay out all the annual leave that I have not taken and they would probably pay MINIMUM 6 months salary to me as well in one lump some.


----------



## MolGold

Welcome Luca!:blue:

Sorry for a bad day Jess. Ive been having a bad week myself thanks to circumstances I cant control. All I say to myself is Breathe, i'll get through this day!

Hope for great rise Cheryl!

Dani, its ok to measure behind or ahead. Scans aren't 100% accurate and babies have growth spurts too. I measured 4 days behind in my 1st scan, on schedule the next one and 2 days ahead in another.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lack of sleep has hit me today. Anybody want to take my baby for the night? No? worth a shot! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hey wait!! Give me time to respond! Lol, I'll take the 1st shift :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

If we lived closer together and I could hand over my boobs, I wouldn't think twice about letting you have him for the night :rofl:

DH is home tomorrow so I'm taking full advantage and plan on sleeping until at least lunch time!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shame, I hope you get that much needed rest :hugs:


----------



## melewen

So I got my results back today!

Tuesday, ~13dpo and I think ~4w0d: 485 hCG mIU

Thursday, ~15dpo, ~4w2d: 965 hCG mIU

Yay! I'm going in for one last round on Monday and will hopefully get a scan next week once we hit 2500, which should be about 4 days from now, if everything continues like this


----------



## cutieq

Happy for your numbers! 

Thanks for all the advice on measuring. I'm off to tell my mom the news now. Eeeek!


----------



## melewen

Yay! Good luck cutie - can't wait to hear her reaction

I just wrote a blog about how my sister sort of.. found out today.. ha! Check it out if you're interested - https://baby.themalikfamily.com/beta-testing/

And I've been playing around with some nursery ideas.. do you guys have ideas for yours yet? I'm definitely going with neutral midcentury modern furniture most likely and then some fun accents with color on the walls / accessories / etc

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/lunar-sery.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Screen-Shot-2015-01-16-at-8.21.46-AM.png


----------



## Jrepp

Talk about rough days..........it was so bad I can't stop crying. The only good part of the day was the nt scan. Baby is measuring spot on where it should be but wasn't very cooperative. S/he kept rolling so the tech couldn't get a good shot and was so wiggly. We did get the measure,net and the nt fold is 1.47mm, which is apparently really low. Here is baby waving at us
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Oh Jess!! I'm sorry you had such a bad day but that adorable LO.. Oh my. Looks just oerfect


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Yay! Good luck cutie - can't wait to hear her reaction
> 
> I just wrote a blog about how my sister sort of.. found out today.. ha! Check it out if you're interested - https://baby.themalikfamily.com/beta-testing/
> 
> And I've been playing around with some nursery ideas.. do you guys have ideas for yours yet? I'm definitely going with neutral midcentury modern furniture most likely and then some fun accents with color on the walls / accessories / etc
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/lunar-sery.png
> 
> We are staying in our 1 bed apartment until our lease is up in November (baby will be 3 months old) so we are going to take away the dining room table and put the crib and a dresser in the dining room. Baby will be there rather than in our room because we can see the crib location from the bed. We have decided on espresso colored furniture with grey accents and jungle animal theme.
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Screen-Shot-2015-01-16-at-8.21.46-AM.png




melewen said:


> Oh Jess!! I'm sorry you had such a bad day but that adorable LO.. Oh my. Looks just oerfect

Baby was perfect. Measuring exactly 12w3d, heart rate 152bpm and so active. I'll post the video on YouTube. My hubby wants to put the video to techno music because it looked like the baby was partying in there. I just wish we had gotten a solid nub shot. I am just so greatful that baby is doing so well despite the extreme morning sickness, lack of nutrition and lack of fluids. We find out gender March 12th.


----------



## cutieq

Sorry you had a rough day Jess but I'm so glad that little baby of yours is doing so well!

We told our families today and it was amazing! I'm so relieved to have all of their love and support.

I love your nursery ideas. I want to stay pretty neutral with accents as well.


----------



## melewen

So happy for a great reaction from the family cutie!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*CHERYL*
:yipee: your results are looking great! Cannot wait for your scan!
I love your nursery ideas!!

:rofl: at your sister's reaction! Hope she'll keep it from your parents so that you can do your big reveal to them!

*JESS*
I'm sorry you had such a bad day :hugs:
I'm glad your scan went well and that is one perfect and super cute baby!! 

*DANI*
I'm so happy that the telling went so well! Must feel like a huge weight of your shoulders! Now wait and see how Grandma's go crazy :haha:

We announced at 3w6d and a few hours after announcement my mom sent me photos (we don't live close by) of the pram and car seat she has bought :D

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Some of you have been quiet again, Mamabunny, Ginger, Sweet?


----------



## mdscpa

I want to have this kind of scan.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g6VDayCa-A


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah me tooo! That is very cool!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's another one.... Like to have a sonographer who is so cool and give lots of details.... We are definitely going to the new hospital and ask for Anomaly Scan and if they could give us 3D/4D as well... DH checked their website and they do have them.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGh2YwZWd38


----------



## SweetMelodies

So my water broke about an hour ago, but I don't have any contractions. Called the hospital and they told me to come in so they can check me and baby out. Said to have a shower and a snack so I'm doing that now. They said if nothing is happening they will probably send me back home. I will keep you guys posted! :) I laughed with dh that "Hey I'm a statistic!" Water broke and will have this little one b4 my due date as a first time mom lol. Wish me luck!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: getting excited for you Kim.... Your baby is so ready.... :happydance:

Can't wait to hear more updates....


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck Kim! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

SweetMelodies said:


> So my water broke about an hour ago, but I don't have any contractions. Called the hospital and they told me to come in so they can check me and baby out. Said to have a shower and a snack so I'm doing that now. They said if nothing is happening they will probably send me back home. I will keep you guys posted! :) I laughed with dh that "Hey I'm a statistic!" Water broke and will have this little one b4 my due date as a first time mom lol. Wish me luck!

Good Luck!!! I wish you guys a healthy and safe delivery!!!!

:dance: this is sooo exciting


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 7 weeks cutie! Happy 17 weeks Wunna! Eeeeeek SweetMelodies it's time! How exciting!!! :happydance: You seem very calm, impending labor and you're on BnB posting updates :laugh2:


----------



## SweetMelodies

So laying in bed at the hospital and they just put in an IV line for a pitocin drip soon since my contractions still haven't started (yikes!) So we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Kirsty3051

You'll be fine. Just keep reminding yourself that labour doesn't last forever, your husband deserves a few punches, and you're going to have a baby at the end of it. :hugs:

Edit: That's what worked for me anyway!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You guys are in my thoughts! Hopefully your contractions start soon and little Kira is snug on your chest :D


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck sm! Can't wait to hear about your experience


----------



## melewen

Good luck!!! Can't wait to see the little bugger

Daphne we are definitely getting a 4d!! I've been staring at the pamphlets at my practice for like 6 years now like um yes, getting that. Ha! You get to like really see your baby.. Love it. And we have an awesome tech at one of the locations--not a huge fan of the other lady at the other location but... I'll have to demand my favorite. How far along can you get a 4d?


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Good luck!!! Can't wait to see the little bugger
> 
> Daphne we are definitely getting a 4d!! I've been staring at the pamphlets at my practice for like 6 years now like um yes, getting that. Ha! You get to like really see your baby.. Love it. And we have an awesome tech at one of the locations--not a huge fan of the other lady at the other location but... I'll have to demand my favorite. How far along can you get a 4d?

We wanted to have the anomaly scan done which is supposed to be from 18-22 weeks, current doc wants me to return at 22 weeks so we are going to a different hospital instead to have it at 20 weeks, so 12 days to go. Hopefully they will agree if we ask for a 3d/4d, we're not sure if they recommend such that early when there is less fats in the baby.

Edit: And if they have better services and equipment, we might stick with them and hopefully it's the last one.... I have all my tests results with me from the 2 hospitals so at least we can show them that.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay sweet melodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

So, two things: 1) human resources is telling me that they may not hold my position if I go on the unpaid medical leave (which they are forcing me into) and the lawyer support provided by the district is refusing to help due to a conflict of interest and 2) I agreed to participate in a study that is being conducted on high risk pregnant women and the effects of stress on the baby. One of the many perks of the study is a free 3d4d ultrasound at 20 weeks and another at 30 weeks. They said they will do their best to get pictures but either way I will be taking a video of it. SCORE!!


----------



## Wishing1010

That's total BS about work, Jess. I work in HR and can tell you they can't force you into an unpaid leave. There's got to be something you can do, this is a job that could physically hurt you and your child.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope all is going well SweetMelodies :hugs:

And I thought I'd share this one, made me think of you

https://i.imgur.com/RKbiIwE.jpg


----------



## SweetMelodies

Kira Marie is here! 6.6lbs. 18inches. I'll post more later!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm calling the union Monday. I mean I am quitting after baby gets here anyways but it's the principal of the matter at this point. 

Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## melewen

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!! Welcome, Kira!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Congratulations Kim and DH.... Welcome Kira Marie..... Can't wait to see her..... And hear your delivery story Kim.. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

I like your blog Cheryl and your sister!!!!! :lol::haha:



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54bb5cace2fa0.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yayayaya!!! Congrats Sweet! 

Cannot wait for more updates!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I totally agree with you Jess! They don't know that you are intending to quit but the principal as you said counts now.

I mean what about other pregnant ladies in your position or similiar? What arte their rights.


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks daphne :) I of course screwed with my EDD so I'm back to 4w5d.. I decided to keep my temps as they were at first taking them in the morning which makes my O at cd18. BUT my monitor (which has always been accurate thus far) set me to O at cd16 and that's when I get CH if I put in the temps from when I actually woke up. What do you think? I know.. I'm obsessing! I know they'll give me a little better estimation later I suppose


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Haha thanks daphne :) I of course screwed with my EDD so I'm back to 4w5d.. I decided to keep my temps as they were at first taking them in the morning which makes my O at cd18. BUT my monitor (which has always been accurate thus far) set me to O at cd16 and that's when I get CH if I put in the temps from when I actually woke up. What do you think? I know.. I'm obsessing! I know they'll give me a little better estimation later I suppose

:rofl: Now i have to greet you again in 2 days.... :haha: I do think you Oe'd on CD18 followed by a temp shift at CD19. Anyways, we can get a better picture once you had your dating scan which will give you a better picture of your EDD but like you said they are just estimates and they usually change but not later in the pregnancy... And remember, doc computes your EDD based on LMP (28 days cycle) and not when you O. We lied about it and moved my LMP 6 days late than it's supposed to be and she did give me the same EDD as FF predicted :haha:


----------



## melewen

I told my doc and she's like meh we'll put you around the 20th. She's really chill.. Lol. And yeah at this point like every day matters so much to me! I want to see the ticker move.. Haha! But this is so weird but my entire life september 22nd has been a special day? It's my half birthday but only in that it's six months from my birthday but something about that date! I wouldn't be surprised if that's when I actually delivered. Then again I'm super crunchy :) and did I tell you I had told myself as long as we conceived in 2014 I was ok? That was in like september of course when it seemed more reasonable but to conceive on New Years eve 2014 would just be too funny! I'm sticking with cd18 then so yes, can't wait for another greeting in two days :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg now I am sooooooooooo tired!

I mentioned before my mom boughty us a pram with rear facing car seat that clips on and off. I decided to take the car seat off and try and install it. So we have a double cab bakkie and I'm short! Problem 1 while trying to get the bloody safety belt in over the seat and click it in I realise that if I do it I'll be elbowing my new born in the face :dohh:

Eventuallyt dh got it right and I'm like "F# this, these thing are suppose to be easier" 

I guess I have 4 months left to practice. Most annoying part is dh's patience when I've lost it long time ago!!!


----------



## melewen

Pamela I can't believe you're over halfway there!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pushchairs are damn annoying. I took Luca in to town on Wednesday and nearly lost my shit trying to get his car seat to click in to place. :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm like standing there on the one side of the car and dh on the other. Cursing as I'm going and then explaining to him that in the middle of winter when I give birth I'm going to be soaking bloody wet by the time the baby seat is in. Then when we get home I'll have pneumonia and cant get the seat out of the car either! WTF ](*,)

I'm sure I'll get it figured soon enough...


----------



## Jrepp

OMG you guys! I am crying because I am so relieved. The doctor prescribed phenegran suppositories because I keep throwing the pill up, but with insurance it came to just over $650 (definitely can't afford that). I checked around and found an online code to give the pharmacist and it brought the price down to $25 for 30. I am so freaking relieved right now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Jess what a relief! I would defo be crying happy tears in the same situation!


----------



## mdscpa

:ignore:


----------



## melewen

Have any of yall ever experienced a day where you didn't really feel any symptoms...?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Have any of yall ever experienced a day where you didn't really feel any symptoms...?

TODAY!!!!

If it wasn't for my quick throw up yesterday morning and the itchy nipples today I might have really 2nd guessed if I was still pregnant :D

We'll all get those days :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

17 Weeks Bump Pic

I look... HUGE today :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/03gqcu9.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm leaning towards boy now :dohh:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Keeping my guess as girl though!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Are you guessing for me Kirsty??
You are more than welcome to change your guess to just before I go for my scan on 11 Feb and I will still let it count :haha:

Let me know if you have any questions that might make your decision easier :D


----------



## mdscpa

Guessing girl as well for you Pam....


----------



## melewen

Let's see from the front, that's how I can tell


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm sticking with girl, Pam. My first guess hasn't failed me yet! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, I've only had DH ever take them from the side. 
I'll get him to do one from the front on our next one, promise.


----------



## melewen

Can't wait to throw my guess in the hat!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh all this guessing and waiting is making my go wacky :wacko:

Oh the torture hahahahaahaha


----------



## Jrepp

Do any of you have scans from 12 weeks you can post?


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54bca0a32ad74.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54bca13544196.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Jess, I had 2 early scans. One at 11 and 1 at 13 weeks (after antibiotics for kidney pipe infection)

My local GP did the scans for me but his machine could not print so I will probably only get a pic at my 20 week scan.


----------



## Jennuuh

Jess - Here's a few from my 12wks scan. I was 12+3!


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/14w5ef8.png
https://rs4.pbsrc.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/73142_zpsc1ce95c7.png~320x480
https://rs4.pbsrc.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/73144_zpsbeb12d89.png~320x480
https://rs4.pbsrc.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/73147_zps3b58c901.png~320x480


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for sharing those Jenna! I cannot believe how absolutely awesome that 1st pic is! Seeing baby in 3D like that... my jaw just hit my desk and went straight through!


----------



## melewen

Oh man.. I love those 4d, they are just incredible!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, you're 5 weeks again Cheryl... :D How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Kirsty3051

We had a 4D scan at 16 weeks and it was amazing. Are any of you planning on having one done?


----------



## melewen

Hahaha daphne feeling about the same as when I was five weeks last :D I'm really not having many symptoms, just like barely sore bb's, some cm but not loads, I'm pretty tired during the day, might be a little bloated, and my back is really itchy and my skin is dry, hands and feet are always cold, and stuffy nose! Such weird stuff. Oh and my heartbeat is quite strong. I wish I had like super sore bb's and food aversions so Id feel a bit more normal! Going in for more betas today and if I hit 2500 we will do a scan!

Kirsty I'm definitely getting a 4d! It was the only additional thing dh and I decided on - not genetic testing or anything but damn we wanna see that LO!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Hahaha daphne feeling about the same as when I was five weeks last :D I'm really not having many symptoms, just like barely sore bb's, some cm but not loads, I'm pretty tired during the day, might be a little bloated, and my back is really itchy and my skin is dry, hands and feet are always cold, and stuffy nose! Such weird stuff. Oh and my heartbeat is quite strong. I wish I had like super sore bb's and food aversions so Id feel a bit more normal! Going in for more betas today and if I hit 2500 we will do a scan!
> 
> Kirsty I'm definitely getting a 4d! It was the only additional thing dh and I decided on - not genetic testing or anything but damn we wanna see that LO!

COLD FEET???? Old Wives Tale says you're having a boy!!!! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

We too decided to have 4D on our 20 weeks scan.... We just want that one so bad.... :haha: After that, i can breathe well and ok with having another scan before birth :haha: Who am i kidding here??? :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Oh no! DH will be so pleased..

You guys know how I said I was going to do those little size-of-baby Twilight arms thingy? Well it was way harder than it seemed (trying to focus a poppyseed on a timer?!).. but here's week 4 and 5!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/4-poppyseed.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/5-appleseed.png

How I'm going to hold a watermelon like that I'm not sure..


----------



## melewen

Daphne I Googled "cold feet pregnancy sign" and came up with a list of old wives' tales that includes the cold feet.. and the sign right below that one is "is your skin dry? you're having a boy!"

:huh:

Good thing we've picked out a boy's name already! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Great pic Cheryl, really nice idea, im a bit :wacko: about what you said regarding holding a watermelon like that... It will completely cover your hands. Maybe by that time you'll take the photo sideways but make sure put your hands on the table coz i'm sure you wont be able to hold it that long for a good shot :haha:

That's two in a row... Will need to wait what your gut says and oh, i want to see your bump pics later on before i make my prediction :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty I will def have any kind of scan I'm allowed! I'm so anxious, it seems so far away :brat:

Melewen I love those photos. what a great idea!


----------



## Jennuuh

Glad you all liked the photos! Amazing aren't they!? 

The 4D's were so incredible. I definitely recommend! Love the photo idea Melewen! Super cool!


----------



## cutieq

I'm planning on a 4D as well. DH finally admitted last night that he's afraid we will hurt the baby with sex so dry spell for me the next few weeks lol. I'm so freaking anxious to start buying cute clothes but I'm trying to hold myself to 12 weeks unless I come across a major sale or discount.


----------



## melewen

In for another round of betas right now. Three rounds of bloods in one week! Wehhhh. But hopefully I'll hear the results tomorrow and will get to set a scan


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl I love your photos!!!! Absolutely awesome and cannot wait for the results form your BETAS.

I also want a 4D scan... I think there is one about 3 hours drive from us that does that and I might have that at 32 weeks. If I can afford it though :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

FX for another good betas Cheryl!!! Will you get the results today? I know i'm patient :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's an image for Dani just in case you want it... :haha:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Cutieq-gkrm1_zps70fh4rs9.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh happy 5 weeks melewen! I just noticed :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Thanks mama bunny! :)

Daphne I'll get them tomorrow, probably around afternoon. So impatient! I'm hoping for levels around 3000 and then I can get scheduled for a scan so I'm really hopeful for these!


----------



## mdscpa

I can't wait to hear the great news.... I know it will be... Keep us posted... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait for the news either!

Daphne your dh is really amazing with these journal links! Dani's one is awesome!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok ladies I'm pretty nervous I NEED to tell my mom the news. My 8 week appointment is Wednesday and my SO is anxiously awaiting to plaster our surprise all over Facebook and tell everyone he sees. I don't feel it's right to do so without first telling my mom. I texted my sister this morning to call me when she got a chance but have yet to hear from her. I was going to tell her and ask her opinion or suggestion on how to drop the news on our mom. I'm not so much worried that she will react badly to it or not talk to me really still (we haven't really been talking much but aren't on terrible terms. She was last over on New Years Eve visiting with me and my kids) I'm more concerned how it will affect her health, like mentally and whatnot. She is older at 74 (I was a "happy surprise" as she calls it, when she was 43) and after losing my dad in 2009 and most recently her son (my half brother) last year, she has been dealing with a whirlwind of emotions, depression, etc. I don't want to cause her added stress but at this point there's nothing I can do aside from either telling her myself or letting her find out on her own :shrug: I try to look at it as either things can stay as they are and there's the distance between her and I OR it can hopefully give her new life to focus on and perhaps come around more often. I'm just not sure HOW to go about this... should I make arrangements to visit her? Invite her out to dinner? Call her? I don't think texting her is appropriate :nope: I'd prefer to do it in person. And my SO would like to be there but my mom hasn't shown any desire to get to know him and that's why her and I have lost touch over the months. Help! :help:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Daphne. I'm working on a blog and definitely will be using this! I will send the link when it's ready.

MamaBunny, I would definitely go the route of telling her instead of letting her just find out. Maybe dinner with SO would make things less awkward? My DH wasn't present when I told my mom because of scheduling purposes but if you're worried about her health and how she will take the news, I would do what you think is easiest. If telling her at home, without him is better for her, you may have to go that route.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm having 2 3d/4d ultrasounds done for free. I signed up for this research study and they are doing a couple free ultrasounds including those 2. I'll post a blog post on the whole study because it involves extra blood tests, and a sleep study and mri on baby when s/he gets here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mamabunny, I hope that this happy news will be exactly that when you tell your mom. Another grandchild and I think she would love that :hugs:

If you think she'll be able to cope I would so that you and SO take her out for dinner to tell her. It lets her get out of the house for a while and in a public place things would go over smoother maybe?
Just suggestions but I think when the time comes you will know what is best :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Will be waiting for your blog link Dani... :yipee:


----------



## Wishing1010

I had my first true baby dream!!! We had a baby girl, she was 6 lbs 10 oz, and we named her Shelby Elaine. Dream was great until they took her away and fed her formula for two days. She wouldn't feed on breast milk after that. :( otherwise it was a great dream!!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: to baby dreams.... Hmmmmm... Will you be having a boy instead??? I still vote for baby girl... :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww I love the new journal/blog images!!!! Very cute ladies :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Aww I love the new journal/blog images!!!! Very cute ladies :)

I just asked you from my journal... Do you want one? :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

I am hoping for a girl now! lol. I always wanted a boy but now I've changed!!! So funny :)

Sure! And I'll clean up my signature to make it work!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also voted girl and sticking with that for now :D
I love baby dreams and mine usually sucks when I have to wake up :(


----------



## Wishing1010

I know, I wanted to stay in the dream and cuddle her!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok... Here's two now... Link to your journal already added in the images.. 




https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF1_zpsnrcf8c5h.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF2_zpsb9nwwo1y.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF3_zpse56yrsbh.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF3_zpsmvraydzl.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF2_zpsj7evwdfd.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF1_zpsxvw6gyk9.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF4_zpsmqcdwcer.gif
My Pregnancy Journal!!!



​Please let me know if you need other image... That's the only thing i can forward to DH.... A picture of your pumpkin...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, your DH really is very sweet to be doing this for all of your bump buddies! Tell him a big thanks from us!!

Oh and ladies I'm loving the lightning crotch right now! Sarcasm noted. Nothing like doing your job and being kicked in the vagina :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Added a 3rd gif for kenna on the previous post.... he's on break now so i guess he's still doing some... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I wonder how SweetMelodies and Kira is doing :D


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Ok... Here's two now... Link to your journal already added in the images..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF1_zpsnrcf8c5h.gif
> My Pregnancy Journal!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF2_zpsb9nwwo1y.gif
> My Pregnancy Journal!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/KennaGIF3_zpse56yrsbh.gif
> My Pregnancy Journal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Please let me know if you need other image... That's the only thing i can forward to DH.... A picture of your pumpkin...


OMG awesome!!! I'll put one to use this evening :)


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry if i took a picture of your little pumpkin without your permission... I hope it's ok...


----------



## Wishing1010

Of course its ok!!! :hugs:

I am soooo tired of nausea and vomiting!!! But I have felt pumpkin fluttering about a lot so that's reassuring.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Of course its ok!!! :hugs:
> 
> I am soooo tired of nausea and vomiting!!! But I have felt pumpkin fluttering about a lot so that's reassuring.

Four more images were added in the first post.. :dance: Now you've lots to choose from.... 

Sorry you're still being sick... It should pass soon... Oh, what time did you feel the flutters? Mothers in our home country believes that it's the same time your pumpkin will be born... I and Pamela took note of it to see if there's truth to that :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wait Kenna :saywhat: You felt baby move??????


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, pamela! I feel it a lot after eating and when I lay down at night. It feels like a butterfly is going nuts in my tummy lol. I also used my doppler to see what the baby's heart rate is when I feel those flutters and it's the highest I've ever seen it! We tested the theory on 3 occasions and the heartbeat is like 160 when I feel the flutters and 130-140 when Im not feeling them. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is sooooooo awesome!!!!!! I'm so happy!!!!

I felt the bubbles but that was just once. Now when I get into bed at night I feel a sensation but it does not feel like bubbles or gas. Like tugs or bumps? I really cannot explain it.
I also don't know if I'm just imagining it or if it is actually really there :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I think AF has returned already :cry:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'd say that's probably the baby!!! A lot of women tend to feel movement when they are lying still so that would explain the night time sensations! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Kirsty3051 said:


> I think AF has returned already :cry:

Aww hun, I'm sorry. Is it painful?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I think AF has returned already :cry:

Wow, you don't waste time :shock: 
So you've o'd and now af as well. I hope she is kind to you though and that you won't have much pain :flower:



Wishing1010 said:


> I'd say that's probably the baby!!! A lot of women tend to feel movement when they are lying still so that would explain the night time sensations! :)

I think so too but it's almost like my 9dpo HPT. Until the line gets darker I cannot believe it 100%
I'm trying to go with my gut here but then my stupid head gets in the way :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Exactly the same as before I got pregnant. Waiting for my doctor to call me back to find out if I can take ibuprofen while breastfeeding. Thought I had at least another 6 months before I had to worry about this :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I think AF has returned already :cry:

Hope the :witch: is being nice to you.... :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

You ladies have been having sweet baby dreams... and the ones I'm having over here are XXX-rated. They always involve my SO and are HOT :blush: I would like to have a nice baby dream once in awhile but not complaining! 

So I spoke with my sister yesterday and told her the news. She said she kinda knew (no idea HOW :shrug:) and congratulated me. She suggested that I invite my mom over to my house and that it be just me and her when I break the news. My SO is going to take my kids out for a bit while I do that. Then if my mom is up to it we can hopefully all go out to dinner. I called my mom and invited her over and suggested that we could possibly go out to eat. She replied with "Oh I really don't want to do anything" (for her birthday, which is the 31st) and I assured her it wasn't any celebration like that and we wouldn't acknowledge her birthday if that's what she wanted. She said she's been missing my dad a lot lately. I know the feeling :cry: So she's coming over this evening... I'm so nervous! But it needs to be done and over with. Wish me luck!

My first appointment is tomorrow at 3:30. His mom wants to come with us even though there won't be anything significant happening this time, just a pregnancy test and a bunch of talking - no exam, no heartbeat. She doesn't have to work tomorrow and I guess she's just really excited. I'm glad his family is so happy and anxious, I just hope there isn't someone tagging along EVERY time... not to sound mean.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm sure those movements are from your baby..... :happydance: Before I always feel flutters before bedtime but now i feel it most of the time.... I just want DH to feel it from the outside already.... And oh, Amira's doing a lot and strong movement whenever DH picks me up from work.. DH thinks that maybe because of the music playing in the car which i think so too but last night was different no music playing but when DH started talking the baby made a strong movement down there so i told him to talk more :haha: guess she likes DH voice... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Wish you all the best Jillian.... Hope everything goes well with the announcement and appointment... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Mammabunny! I'm sure it will all go well!

I don't think you sound mean about tag alongs, honestly the 1st thing I though when I read that part was :saywhat: It is a special time for everyone but this is your and SO's baby so these appointments need to be special to you to.

Daphne, from what I've read babies tend to hear deeper / lower noises first so it might just be that Amira is reacting to your DH which is soooo sweet!


----------



## melewen

All of the baby activity on this thread is making me so freaking happy! Can't wait to feel flutters over here.. ooooh!

Mamabunny good luck to you!! I'm sure she will be excited to have another grandbaby. And good luck at your appointment! Not that there's much luck to need, but still :D

AFM I'm either 20 or 22 dpo today so I took a CB Digi Adv and it gave me 2 - 3 weeks. How accurate are those buggers? Do you think that means I'm 20 dpo? Wish I had another for tomorrow.. but those things are damn expensive!


----------



## melewen

Oh shut up, I found them at Target for like $4 per test! When we got them at Walgreens they were TEN DOLLARS PER TEST. Screw that noise. Treating myself to a little pee stick experiment over the next couple days..


----------



## mdscpa

You still have plenty of time to POAS... Remember my last was at 43dpo let's see if you can beat that. Oh wait, Kenna when was the last time you POAS :haha: Have no clue about those kinda test.... I only got the one with words only without week estimate.


----------



## Wishing1010

My last test was 58 dpo hehehe


----------



## melewen

Oh damn, I've got some big shoes to fill! Haha!

So I just heard back from the doctor and my betas from yesterday were 5795! That seems super high. My levels last Thursday were 965. So they asked me to come in for a scan today since they think they will be able to see the bean's little home. And MAYBE a heartbeat.. AHHHHH!!!! I literally canceled my prenatal massage for this! Freaking freaking out


----------



## Wishing1010

Awesome, Cheryl!!!! Must see pics!!!!


----------



## melewen

Freaking can't wait. I'm taking a video so DH can see too. When did yall first see the heartbeat? What HCG levels around were you?


----------



## Wishing1010

I don't know my HCG levels but they were able to show me a heartbeat around 6 weeks. Maybe you are having multiples!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAYAYAY CHERYL!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

I cannot wait to find out how it went with your scan!!

I never had a very early scan. I had one at 11 weeks and that was when I saw the heartbeat :D


----------



## melewen

Don't even..

Don't.

Don't even.

I did actually have two "implantation dips".. one at like 8/10 dpo and another at 10/12 dpo. I have been a bit worried about that.. but I"m sure it's just hormones. We have like twelve sets of twins in my family BUT they're all identical so that's not hereditary... right?!?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Twins are twins :D
Can't wait to see how this one unfolds... Our thread has still to have twins


----------



## melewen

I don't need to be the one to fill that quota!! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww come on Cheryl, someone has to have them, why not you?! :D


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: for a high HCG :yipee:


Maybe twins??? My turn has passed for twinning guesses.... Now it's your turn.... :haha:

Be waiting for results..... :coffee: Anyone?


----------



## MolGold

Oh I am behind on this thread,aren't I. Sorry!

Oh Cheryl I'd love twins :) We've got to have a pair over here!


----------



## mdscpa

I agree with Aditi... There must have at least one of us here who gets twins.... or more :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Cheryl, take 1 (or 2 in this case) for the team :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen I saw on another September thread this post:



> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while but I was in the Hoping for a Christmas bfp tww group and had asked about my levels being a little high. Not sure if anyone remembers me but I wanted to update that I am having TWINS! They are fraternal and I am beyond excited and nervous at the same time.

It's a possibility... and I agree with Wunna, take *2* for the team! :happydance:


----------



## A1983

How exciting! Looking forward to hearing about the scan! And yes I think its identical twins that are not genetic


----------



## Wishing1010

Ladies, I just decided to
Cut the grass (with a push lawnmower) and now I'm cramping pretty bad. I shouldn't have done that apparently. :(


----------



## melewen

Hahaha you guys are hysterical. Have you SEEN a pregnancy progression of a woman with twins?! I Couldn't even handle it! We will know in just a couple hours... Squeeee!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1 I see now you just passed 6 weeks, congrats!! How are you feeling?

Cheryl I'm just about peeing myself with excitement over your scan :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Hours you mean, how many? :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 6 weeks A1983... Forgot to greet you, hope im not yet late... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Kenna, I get bad cramps when I over exert myself. No more yard work for you! Drink some water and lay down missy.


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Dani :) I've got water and my feet up now, cuddling with 2 kitties. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I 2nd Dani, Kenna! You keep cuddling and nothing more :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I think the pain has lessened, it was mainly on the right side so FX it was round ligament pain and nothing more!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad you're feeling better now... Keep cuddling and do nothing else. :haha:


----------



## melewen

So just got back from the doctor. Had an ultrasound and they saw one (emphasis on one!) little yolk sac right in the middle of my uterus - 3mm! So not ectopic, awesome. There wasnt a heartbeat yet (so early!) and she wouldn't let me get video or pictures.. she is not my favorite u/s tech at all! I was supposed to see my doc but she ran out for a delivery so we just scheduled my first OB and ultrasound for two weeks, so February 5th - a little past 14 days, so DH can come (and I wanted to go to the other office.. away from that troll of an u/s tech!). But she said everything looked perfect and the risk of loss in someone my age, health, with that yolk sac etc is very low.. we wanted to tell my parents this weekend and don't know if I could keep it a secret for another two weeks! What do you guys think we should do?


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww man, maybe the other sac is hiding! :rofl:

Well, I can't wait for you next appt! Glad baby is right where it should be. :)

I told my mom immediately, told my dad and stepmom at 8 weeks, and announced to the general public at 13 weeks.


----------



## melewen

Our doc originally suggested we wait til 6 weeks and we can hear the heartbeat.. which would be next week, but I just can't wait a whole extra week! I think we'll tell them this weekend :)


----------



## Wishing1010

It's so hard to contain the news!!!! :) so happy for you both!!!!


----------



## cutieq

I think it's a very personal decision but there's no reason to withhold the news, if you don't want to. Scream it to the mountain tops lol! I held off until almost 7 weeks because I've had losses. The plan was 12 but I couldn't contain it any longer. Friends will be told at 12/13 and general public around 16.


----------



## Wishing1010

The way I see it, if you tell some people, they can support you in happiness, or God forbid, sadness. Support is so important throughout this time.


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> The way I see it, if you tell some people, they can support you in happiness, or God forbid, sadness. Support is so important throughout this time.

Definitely! And it feels good to talk freely to my mom now and not have to hide or avoid talking about it. Also, it was a major boost for our families. I've noticed that they all post these cryptic fb posts about how excited they are for this year lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Mine weren't so cryptic but it all worked out well. :)


----------



## melewen

That's what I'm thinking.. God forbid anything happened, I would tell her immediately! You know?

Planning our dinner now :D I convinced them I need stop-motion footage for my food agency's website so that will explain the camera on a tripod watching everything.. Hahaha

For a pregnancy health related question, I'm a recipe developer for a big name bottled tea company and I have about three more cocktails to work on for their contract, in the next month. I HAVE to taste them, but would you take sips (and swallow) if they were teeny tiny sips? I feel like I don't get the full taste from a sip and spit but I don't want to harm anything in any way! What would yall do?


----------



## Wishing1010

I think its ok to have a bit, just don't over indulge :)


----------



## melewen

Thanks :) that's what I'm thinking. I have to shoot in the morning anyway so I've always just taken the tiniest of sips. Gotta be reasonable, if two micro-sips of a spiked cooler cause any problems, it probably wasn't mean to be in the first place, I feel. Yet I still worry about sleeping on my stomach.. Hahaha


----------



## Jrepp

We were going to wait to tell people until we knew the pregnancy was viable, but after many sleepless nights I decided that I would rather people be happy with us while we were pregnant than to find out if we lost the baby after the fact. That being said, my dads side of the family still doesn't know and won't until they get the baby shower invite in a few weeks. 

In regards to the cocktail tasting, I would say that a few small sips wouldn't hurt, but if it we're me I would probably just put it in my mouth to taste it and then spit it out. Better safe than sorry.

AFM: I'm getting no help from the union who basically told me to search for, apply for and interview for jobs at other schools if I was so worried about my job next year. At this point I think I'm just screwed out of my job and will not be going back next year. I meet with the principal tomorrow to discuss the start date of my leave and hopefully will have my last day on Friday. I took a pic at 13 weeks (left is 5 weeks)...... No wonder he kids at work keep calling me fat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melewen

I'm definitely going to try to sip 'n spit but we'll see how well that works. It's so important to get the recipe right since it's such a big clients but I too want to be safe!! 

Jess that sucks about your job situation :( maybe it's a blessing in disguise. That school doesn't sound like the best place to work, especially for a new mama. Love that beautiful bump too!!

Do any of you remember your early betas around 5w? I dunno how I came across this but I read that high betas can correlate with trisomy?! I think it's just later weeks' betas but dude. Mine at ~5w1d were 5795. Does that seem high??


----------



## cutieq

Admittingly don't know what trisomy is but mine was 5839 early into 5 weeks. All is well as long as your numbers are in range. I don't know much about betas. I'm sure the others know better than me.


----------



## melewen

Oh phew no cutie that makes me feel way better. That's like exactly what mine were. I'm just a little cray cray about this bean because I feel like is it really possible?! Is this really for us?!


----------



## cutieq

I understand completely! You prayed for this little one and here it is. Remember your body was born to do this.


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, raises a good point Jess. Sometimes things happen for a reason. I would still fight it until I felt content, but it will work out in the end as it should. Your bump is cute, you're so teeny!


----------



## melewen

You're so right cutie :) I try to remember this is what my body was made for basically!


----------



## Jrepp

By 5 weeks my beta would have probably been in the 12000 range, maybe slightly less.....like 11997. I think yours are probably more on point than mine were though as I was really high this whole time. I understand your concern over the possibility of a chromosome abnormality though and the stress That is related to that. So far everything is progressing so well, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## melewen

Thanks Jess :) it's so reassuring to hear some other numbers. Trying to be chill! But not really succeeding!


----------



## A1983

Yes Kenna I used to cramp if I did too much (and if I got really angry?! Especially in first few weeks) But it would go if I rested. Make sure you're hydrated too 

Thanks for the 6 week hi's! I'm feeling much the same, to be honest im panicking a bit that my nausea isn't as strong - I was waking up and finding it hard to get downstairs as felt sick and dizzy...then nausea would come in waves throughout the day, but always be there in the background. Now it's still the same in the day almost-but I just got up and ate breakfast with no problems!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Cheryl*
Yay, I'm so happy that you got a good scan but sorry about the troll! Urgh they don't always seem to remember that this is the umpteenth u/s they have done but that was your 1st one you got so they need to allow you to make it special!

We told everyone at 3w6d after the confirmed bloods came back from Dr. We just could not contain ourselves and after all family members were notified we announced on Facebook.

Do you guys say a prayer before eating? Could be interesting to catch the surprise on their faces when your DH says grace and then before saying Amen you go "and thanks for Cheryl's pregnancy" :flower:

My BETAS was done at 3w5d = 78 and then at 4w2d = over a 1000
So yours sounds great to me and I don't think you have anything to worry about. Google will pretty much ALWAYS give you the worst news first when you google something :flower:

*Jess*
I'm so sorry that you have to struggle with your job and then the union on top of that. Especially since the union needs to help employees! :growlmad:

I love your bump! To me you certainly do not look fat!! 

*A1983*

Sounds to me like you are going to skip ms which is actually nice :D
Glad you are doing well!

*AFM*

So at about 08h15 this morning I started getting upper abdominal cramps and pains! I thought I was stuck with the trapped wind from hell. Luckily nobody was at the office so I stretched myself, burped and farted :blush: Nothing helped and I just couldn't get the cramps to go.

When my boss came in a few minutes later I was bent over in pain and she "chased" me to the leave the office and go see the Dr. Went to the GP and AGAIN I got antibiotics :( 1st time was kidney pipe infection and now 2nd time is bad bladder infection...

I just don't get how I still get these infections when I consume more than 2-3 litres of water a day. I'm flushing any possible trace of toxins. Anyhow at least I got meds and we caught it early.

She did my sugar test again and my blood sugar levels dropped from 6 to 4 which is much much healthier! So I am very happy about that!

Also measured my Fundal height and it was at 18cm :D Dr said it is suppose to be 17cm at 17 weeks so mine is a bit ahead. Same as with my last u/s at 13 weeks, baby measured 14w1d.

Now just waiting for my u/s (11 Feb) and if they still put me ahead then I'll update my due date.


----------



## mdscpa

How are you feeling today Kenna?


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 8 weeks Jyllian.... 

Happy 7 weeks Ginger.... Hope you are doing ok... how are you? We miss you alot... :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess! You are adorable!!!!!!! Look at you! :)


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, that sounds painful :( I'm so terrified of getting an infection but I've always been prone to them. We pray before eating and DH he added "please let the mutant like the food" :rofl" I think your prayer idea is so cute for Cheryl.

Afm, 2 day headache. I'm trying to apply heat to avoid meds. Any other suggestions?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Dani, was painful but thankfully got better :D
Try and drink lots of water because dehydration can cause headaches as well. Maybe your body wants a bit more than you are drinking? I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Happy 8 Weeks Mamabunny!

I hope you are still doing okay Ginger! I'm with Daphne, we do miss you :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, pamela! I'm sorry you have a kidney infection again! I had them before and they finally found out that I had E. coli causing them!

Look at you measuring ahead, so happy for you, hun!!! :)

Dani, water, water, water! If it's still bothering you, take the day off and just rest all day. Another suggestion is to use ice, not heat. Put an ice pack on the base of your neck, and (if you have one) one of those face masks you refrigerate or freeze to your eyes. That has helped my chronic headaches/migraines throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## cutieq

Thanks! I've been drinking water but maybe not enough. Going to try the ice pack now. Not sure where I read heat lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I used to use heat too but the ice actually will minimize the blood vessels causing the pressure to ease. Makes total sense now that I know that! Lol


----------



## Kirsty3051

It's nearly 1pm and I still haven't had a shower, brushed my teeth or changed out of my pjs :blush: this kid is on one today


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, Kirsty! Sounds like you are in total mommy mode today! Is he not sleeping well?


----------



## A1983

No I feel nauseous all day, I just meant it isn't as strong in morning. I wasn't actually sick until 7 weeks with DD. Ms is a good sign imo. Anyway it doesn't matter-only time will tell


----------



## melewen

Cutie ice will feel so good! Another kind of um.. Holistic suggestion that works is to mix a bit of cayenne with water and dab it on the inside of your nose. It stings for a little but will really truly help that headache!

Pamela such a cute idea! We don't pray but we got these little vintage spoons stamped to see "grandma" and "grandpa" and we are filming dinner for a stop motion for work I totally made up. Im making some sort of soup and will surprise them with the spoons on the soup plates! Hopefully they'll freak out. I got my first betas when I was at lunch with my mom and I told her it was the doctor with the fsh test results so she has NO idea.


----------



## melewen

https://i58.tinypic.com/zkqt7m.jpg

I got 40 aprons for my blog and just took the photo of them all together apparebtly.. This was way back in October! Crazy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, your day sounds like my once in a blue moon Sundays. I'll get up late, not get dressed, brush my hair and just stay lazy on the couch. I know it is different with the baby but I just thought of my 'pajama' days :rofl:

A1, I 100% agree about it being reassuring, but If I could choose symptoms I would probably not want ms again :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those spoons look amazing! I cannot wait to hear their reaction.

Oh and thanks... soup sounds absolutely amazing right now!!! Butternut soup with cream :D


----------



## melewen

Mmmm that's a perfect idea. I don't know how I'm going to cook dinner so anxious and nervous!! I'm like lets order takeout and put it on plates... This coming from a food stylist and photographer! Hahah!! Telling them day after tomorrow! Finally no more weird lying!


----------



## Kirsty3051

He's a grump today! Doesn't want to be put down, doesn't want to be held. He was attached to my boob pretty much all morning but didn't really take much. Even the dog has took herself outside lol!

Found a lullaby on YouTube and he went straight off :happydance: I'm all showered, and ready for the day now. Just got back in to bed and took some tablets for these af cramps, then I'm going to potter around the house until he wakes up :D


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i forgot to add my last beta. It was 21dpo 5w0d and i only got 3,548.50 miU/ml... Yours is high but not to cause an alarm, mine is considered high as well based on betabase site...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you got him settled and sorry that you have cramps again.

Do you think that when your 6 weeks refrain from my vajajay time is up that you might start ttc again or are you still going to wait it out?
You are like seriously fertile though! Conceived 1st cycle trying and then after birth you started ovulating again as well! WOW!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We've actually spoke about doing dtd next weekend because my parents want Luca for the evening. 

As for ttc, we're not sure. I've had some trouble bonding with him and don't want to throw myself straight in to another pregnancy that I might not be ready for. DH still wants them to be close in age so we're just going with whatever happens. We used the pull out method for a couple of years and never got pregnant until we started ttc so we'll probably go back to that :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies! It's about 9:30 in the morning here. Was super cold and snowy out while taking my kiddos to school and myself into work. So I got the telling my mom part done and over with! :happydance: It wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. She wasn't thrilled, but she stayed at my house and her and I got to talk for awhile and then my SO brought my kids home and we all went out to dinner at Olive Garden (I can't wait to dig into my leftovers for lunch today). My mom really included my SO into conversation and it made me feel so much better. She even apologized to him after dinner for being so negative and judgmental and treating him how she did before, congratulated me and hugged us both. I told her we will have to get together more often and told my partner that I will be making sure to call her at least once a week and regularly keep in touch/check on her via text :thumbup: So excited for my 8 week appointment today, even though it will be uneventful I'm anxious to get to my next appointment and hear our baby's heartbeat! And we are going to make our big news public this evening. I'm cooking a pasta dinner and him and I are doing the "We're Prego" photo announcement on Facebook.


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to hear how everything went well... Goodluck with your appointment, hopefully they'll get to hear the heartbeat already... Love the FB announcement....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ooooh Kirsty will be having herself some you fox you :haha: I'm sure you'll know what is best for you and you'll know when to ttc again :hugs:

Ah Mamabunny, I'm so happy the announcement with your mom went well and I hope this baby brings you all so much closer together like it already has started doing! Good luck at your appointment and cannot wait for an update!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Haha! We're both a little excited. Poor DH has been climbing the walls for the past month :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Found this newborn checklist... Have to print it and show DH... At least we'll have a guide once we start shopping.

https://newparent.com/baby/new-baby-checklist


----------



## melewen

Mamabunny so glad telling your mom went well! Please share your announcement with us here :D

Daphne love that checklist - it is so overwhelming to think about all the stuff you need.. and all the stuff you're told you need but DONT actually need! Have you guys heard of the AmrsReach bassinet? It basically attaches to your bed so you can room-share when you're all sleeping and you can just grab baby in the middle of the night and feed or change diapers without having to get up, go to another room etc. My friend uses one and says she gets SO MUCH sleep now that they have it.

Cutie how did you guys share the news? I know you are big sports fans, as are we, and we got these tiny little baby jerseys for the Memphis Grizzlies (luckily the player they were modeled after got traded at the end of the last season so they were like $5.. hahaha) and we're going to both stand in our jerseys and hold the little one and say "Welcoming the #1 draft pick to Team ______ in September 2015" hahaha. We're such dorks


----------



## MamaBunny2

mdscpa said:


> Glad to hear how everything went well... Goodluck with your appointment, hopefully they'll get to hear the heartbeat already... Love the FB announcement....

They told me no heartbeat at this appointment :nope: I believe they wait until the 12 week appointment because it's likely they might not be able to pick it up on a doppler this early. Coooome on 12 weeks!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think that is a cute way of announcing Cheryl. Here was our FB announcment.

Our surname is Falck which is the afrikaans word for Falcon (the bird). I added the wording to the pic of the baby falcon as we are having a baby falcon (hope it makes sense). It's not very creative but people seemed to have thought it was cute and in our language it really is fitting :)

https://i.imgur.com/K8JNRZe.jpg

Mamybunny you just scared the living bejeebes out of me when I started reading your sentence about no heartbeat :shock: Then a HUGE sigh of relief when I read the rest! 12 weeks will be here before you know it!! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Whoops! Sorry Wunna! :laugh2: I'm sure my bean is doing OK just won't hear the heartbeat for about another 4 weeks.


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear how everything went well... Goodluck with your appointment, hopefully they'll get to hear the heartbeat already... Love the FB announcement....
> 
> They told me no heartbeat at this appointment :nope: I believe they wait until the 12 week appointment because it's likely they might not be able to pick it up on a doppler this early. Coooome on 12 weeks!!!Click to expand...

I think they'll be able to see a fetal pole around 8 weeks (transabdominal) / 6 weeks (transvaginal) scans... Once fetal pole is seen they'll be able to see the heartbeat flutters/flickers.. As to hearing it in the doppler it'll be really hard that early. I saw the flickering heart at our 7w2d scan... FX


----------



## mdscpa

:cry: Nice Ads.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoqWo3SJ73c#t=28


----------



## MamaBunny2

*mdscpa* they won't so a scan either, not until I'm 18-20 weeks and we can determine gender then as well. Guess I'll hafta settle for an in office pregnancy test and a goodie bag of magazines, information and samples :sad1:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mamabunny that is my pregnancy exactly as well minus the doppler!

I however could not stand having to wait until 20 weeks to actually get confirmtion of a baby being there so I had to pay privately for an early scan.

Now I'm trying to patiently wait until 11 Feb for my 20 week scan and then we will confirm gender if baby plays with.

I feel you hun :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> *mdscpa* they won't so a scan either, not until I'm 18-20 weeks and we can determine gender then as well. Guess I'll hafta settle for an in office pregnancy test and a goodie bag of magazines, information and samples :sad1:

Too bad they won't do an early scan.... Baby is testing your patience... But it'll definitely be a good surprise when you finally can see the baby the first time... But it's really gonna be a looooonggggg wait....


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm so impatient but also want to enjoy every single minute of being pregnant. I'm going to ask the nurse at my appointment today about additional scans. Depending on cost, I might just pay for an extra :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you can fit it into your budget! I had one at 11 weeks and could see baby moving which was awesome and so reassuring that my miracle was doing just great!

Keep us posted :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just got home after my 8 week appointment. Nothing exciting to report other than I've gained 6 pounds at least and they drew blood :sad2: I hate needles! 

My next appointment is in 2 weeks on February 4th! :happydance: I'll get to hear my baby!


----------



## NurseGinger

Hey everyone! I took a little time away from the world due to my issues that were going on. Father of the baby and I are not together, he hasn't really asked about this child until his aunt said something to him which today I asked her not to say anything because i don't want to force it on him. After everything I don't care if he's in the life or not. I do not want to be with him. 

On a lighter note I am 7 weeks today and had my first appt! Reality really set in!!! 156 beats per min. With the heart. They wanna keep check on mine and the babies hearts. I got labs done today, scheduled with cardiologist, and figuring when they will start testing for any fetal heart issue. Going to get a blood drawn in a few weeks for gender and abnormalities. Reason for all the heart stuff Is because of my heart surgery and heart issues I've had and me being out of breath and having heart palpitations/arrhythmias again since I got pregnant, And both sides of my family have heart issues. Hopefully the photo attached, on my phone at the moment. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NurseGinger

Sorry it's sideways! Couldn't figure out how to turn it after attaching and u/s was vaginally done


----------



## SweetMelodies

I'm alive guys! I think... So sleepy lol. So let's see. Incoming long post!


At 4:30am on Saturday the 17th I thought I had to pee. Was just about to get up when it felt like the little lady hit her head into my cervix. There was a trickle of liquid and I thought she had hit my bladder causing me to pee a little. Then I thought..or did my water break? So I sat up a tiny bit, more trickle... I grabbed the towel I had been keeping beside my bed (just in case) stuck it between my legs and sat all the way up. Big gush! I had no contractions at all. So I wake DH up and called the maternity ward to let them know. They told me I should come in since they didn't have the results of the strep swab test I had just taken the following Tuesday. They said to take my time since I had no contractions, shower, eat ext. 

I'm going to pause at this moment to tell you something I wish I had known before. After your water breaks you keep leaking continuously until you give birth. I knew about the bleeding after but for some reason thought when your water breaks it just all comes out lol. Sigh!

So we took our time and got to the hospital at around 6am. Checked in and they gave me a swab to make sure it was my water that broke. So once that was done, I got changed and into bed. They checked to see if I was dilated only one cm. So then we waited. I ate breakfast at 9, still no contractions. At 9:30 the nurse said the dreaded word I did not want to hear..Pitocin. So at 10 am I was put on a pitocin drip along with and antibiotic drip ( because of the unknown test results) then we waited. The nurse came in every half hour and turned the pitocin dose up. It was about noon well eating my lunch that I started feeling small contractions. By 1:30pm I thought I was going to die and or have a panic attack. I also was very nauseous, I asked the nurse to call for the epidural. The doctor was an hour or so away so she gave me gravol and morphine to help me cope. It did nothing for the pain but it calmed me down enough that I could focus on breathing. The nurse said she would check my cervix again after I had the epidural since I had only been having strong contractions for about an hour and a half. The docter finally arrived around 2:30pm to give me the epidural, it was kinda scary. Make sure you don't move! Was repeated over and over, even when your having a contraction. Very nerve racking, but it was worth it lol. After it was in and the nurse made sure it was working she checked my cervix. It was pretty ammusing seeing the expression on her face when she realized I was 10cm dialated and that the baby was "right there". So they called the on call doctor who was there in a few mins. Got me all set up and we started pushing 4 contractions later (less than 20 mins pushing) and the baby was out. Truthfully I was in shock. I felt no pain at all none, no burning nothing just a bit of stretching and pulling feeling. I actual couldn't believe it. The ladies said I was made for having babies lol. So at 3:23pm little 6.6 lb baby Kira Marie was born. From pitocin drip to baby in 5 1\2 hours.

Well that's long enough for now, I'll tell you all more later!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sorry to hear about your ex, ginger. I'm sure he'll come around eventually. Love the scan picture - cute little legs!

Aw, she's beautiful Melodies! I know what you mean about your waters breaking. Mine went at the hospital and I was convinced I was just peeing myself over and over again. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

So sorry NG. You've got all of us to help you along the way. Adorable scan. 

What an adorable little girl sweetmelodies!! Sounds like labor wasn't too rough on you. Thanks for sharing your story. I love hearing those!


----------



## melewen

What a gorgeous girl! Sounds like the birth was not too bad!! So glad everything went smoothly and baby is healthy :)


----------



## Jrepp

So adorable sm! Congrats


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Kira is absolutely adorable!!!! You made me feel less afraid of labor lol. I'm terrified!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*MamaBunny*
I cannot wait for your next appointment :D

Before falling pregnant I use to donate blood every 3 months so I'm use to needles but I know people who are afraid of them and can understand that :hugs:

*NurseGinger*
Yay I'm so glad to hear from you again!!! We were really starting to worry about you!

I'm sorry that the father is being such a child!! But I agree with one of your previous posts that you cannot be in a relationship with a child and have one. I hope that he starts to show more honest interest and if not his loss. 

Ah look at your cute little peanut!!!!!! Amazing. How are you feeling symptom wise? I'm glad you'll get some extra monitoring with your heart. It helps a lot to get some extra care when pregnant to make everything easier for you :D

*SweetMelodies*
Hi :hi:
Thank you so very much for sharing your birth story, I also love reading them and glad that it went great.

Kira is absolutely perfect!! Congrats!!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my 19 Weeks Bump

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/19WeeksBump_zps0cda4485.jpg




For comparison: 18 and 19 Bump - I think i've grown a little in a week :happydance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18-19Bump_zpsc46b1549.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Kim, baby Kira is so adorable..... :dance:

Ginger, glad to hear from you again.... I'm sorry about what happened between you and your bf. I hope one day he realizes the wrong he has done.. Praying there are people around you to help out... :hugs: We're here supporting you in any way.... :friends: Glad you got to see your baby early and that's an amazing sono..


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 19 weeks, Daphne! You are gorgeous and I def see a difference in a week!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna. Thought i'm just imagining it... 19 weeks bump looks more round than the previous week and it's as if I swallowed a basketball :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha!!!! It's crazy how our bodies change so much! Are you afraid that you are going to be the size of a house at full term? I sure am for being as big as I am now!!! Lol hope that didn't sound offensive, just meaning we both showed pretty early :)


----------



## mdscpa

Not offensive at all... I thought that i might be a size of football field at full term when i started showing early... Thought first time mom would show later maybe not everyone.... A very close friend of mine said few weeks ago that my belly looked like hers at 5 months.. That's when i realized im really showing faster than others... But when i see yours or Jess' i know i'm not alone :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I had strangers asking me when I was due by the time I was 25 weeks, thinking I was due to pop at any second :brat:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Well at least we can feel big together!!!!!! My boss told me I looked like a coworkers wife who is due 3 months before me :( haha

Lol, Kirsty! I think we'll be in that same boat as well! I feel self conscious somedays but then I feel the baby moving and it makes me know that belly = healthy baby!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's an amazing stop motion pregnancy... :D


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5laqT4tkk2U


----------



## Kirsty3051

I loved my bump but keep thinking that I only had a 5lb baby and people were making those kinds of comments at 25 weeks. Feeling for any of you that have a bigger baby! :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

*Wunna* I can't wait either! I want to hear my baby's little heart!

*NurseGinger* I'm so jealous you got a scan! So happy your back on BnB, I missed my bump buddy :hugs:

*SweetMelodies* Thanks for sharing your experience. I hope my birth is like my other two and relatively easy :thumbup:

*mdscpa* Beautiful bump!

*AFM* After my appointment yesterday we announced our big news via Facebook:

He posted this one from his account...


I posted this one from mine...
​
The caption said "We are proud to announce the upcoming arrival of our lil meatball on or around September 2nd!" :laugh2:

We got a lot of congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

First pic made me pee on my pants..... :rofl::haha: Sweet second pic.

Congrats with the announcement... i can't wait any longer to make ours.... We'll see if we can keep the 24week announcement... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I love our first pic, it's what I really wanted for the announcement. His idea was the spaghetti kiss but we are both goofy people so the first one is more us. There's NO WAY we could hold out for 24 weeks! Him and his mom especially were DYING to share the news publicly :dohh:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love your announcement!


Luca's nose looks like an alien... and well, his mouth is the same shape as a moustache :rofl:

[pic removed]


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Kirsty.... He's the most adorable alien i've seen if that's the case.... :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Haha! It looks like a space raider crisp, which is what I actually compared him to after one of our earlier scans


----------



## MamaBunny2

Now of course I have to vent. My hormones must've had me super easily irritated yesterday. It was a good day, I was excited for my 8 week appointment. We are at the office and the nurse is going over everything and then schedules my next appointment. I could choose February 4th or 11th and of course I wanted ASAP so chose the 4th... to which my SO replied "Oh but that's the day Switchez (that big slobbery dog of his I don't care for) gets his nuts chopped off". To which I replied "Well then you go be with the dog and I'll come listen to our baby's heart". He was like "Don't start or you're gonna piss me off...". Uh, I'm already there dude :growlmad: And once the appointment was set his mom said "Oooh can I come to the heartbeat appointment?!" and he immediately replied "Well yes". :saywhat: Um what? I was going to talk to him about the appointment where we we first hear our baby's heartbeat and that I would like it to be special for just me and him that time. I didn't realize the nurse would schedule my next appointment right then and there with his mom sitting next to me. So great... I'll be the b*tch pregnant girlfriend if I say she can't come. So then I was sent to the lab for a blood draw :wacko: I hate needles and was super nervous. I signed in and he just haaaad to go smoke and get on Facebook. His mom had left after the nurse consult so of course as soon as he walks out to go do that I get called back and had to call him on his phone to come back in and I had to carry my sweater, coat, purse, bag with pee sample, bag of papers and books I received and our drinks we got from the vending machine into the back room where they would stab me with the needle. Then I had to go let him in when he made it in. I had met him at the office separately for the appointment because we were both at work and on my drive home I started to cry. I was so pissed and upset mainly about the stupid dog comment. At home, he could sense my mood and asked if I wanted him to leave me alone and asked what was wrong and what did he do. I told him and he said "Well I don't have to pick up the dog until 6:30 that day. It has nothing to do with anything anyways". I replied with "OK? Then what was the need to even mention it in the first place? Exactly. It has NOTHING to do with our baby and who the f*ck cares about it?!?!" We had to run to the store to get food for dinner. When we got home, I asked him if he would like to go nap while I cook dinner because he has been getting to bed a lot later than usual the past couple days and I knew he was very tired. So I'm fixing homemade marinara sauce, cooking spaghetti and homemade breaded chicken with parmesan, parsley and cheese for the Facebook reveal photo. I was trying to hurry because it was getting late, he had to get to bed and also his mom was really anxious to make her own Facebook announcement but waiting until we shared the news first. I ran upstairs to find my camera while dinner was cooking and find him laying in bed with his nose in his phone, on Facebook. I said "If I knew you were just gonna come up here and be on your phone then I would've had you help me with dinner". UGH!!! Thankfully, I'm having a better day today... so far. I swear it takes all I have not to go completely insanely full-on b*tch mode sometimes.


----------



## melewen

Mamabunny I love the announcement!! So cute. The second one is adorable but I love the first one so much.. So goofy!! I'm sorry to hear about your adventures with the man.. Men can be such sh*ts sometimes I swear. I already told dh way in advance like, we are NOT telling your family until week 12, your dad is NOT coming to the ultrasounds (he's a doctor and oh god.. The commentary I would get. "The baby is small because you drank wine at your wedding..".. He is muslim too so he thinks he can back up his religious beliefs with "science" because he's a doctor.. Bleh) and he got all pissy. I would freak out if dh had invited his mom to that appointment! I'm a little biased :) but I don't think it was your hormones or that you were bitchy or anything. He just sounds like he was being really selfish! I'm sure he'll realize what an idiots he's been and make it up to you :D

Daphne!!! Gorgeous mama!! I love your bump so much. Last weeks bump looks like a girl and this weeks looks more like a boy! Really defined and ball-like.... No pun intended. Yall don't know the sex yet right...? Or am I really behind? I also freaking love that stop motion! Omg how hard that would be to do. She must have put markers for her feet. But it gave me the idea of using my computer for the pictures! I've been using my camera for work and getting it to focus is like impossible, from a tripod with a timer. They don't need to be crazy quality so I'm gonna try that!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am not expecting him to be able to come to every appointment because of work. But if he can make it to the first heartbeat and the ultrasound I'll be satisfied :thumbup: I wouldn't mind his mom coming to any other appointments with me/us. There's just a few things I wanted to intimately share with my SO but if it doesn't happen I guess it's not terrible. I try to think of how lucky we are that his family is so excited and happy and that this is his first child and his mom's first grandchild. I'm sure I will love seeing his reaction to hearing our baby's heart for the first time regardless of who's there.


----------



## melewen

I'm sure you will :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

1 month in and I've finally made a parenting journal! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ur-early-christmas-surprise.html#post34737955


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, are you having an early pregnancy brain already? We did get a scan last week and they said we're having a girl. :D We're going to have anatomy scan next thursday surely we are going to ask 2nd opinion.


----------



## mdscpa

I love the stop motion thing of i only knew about it long time ago i would have tried making it. I wanted to have it but my tummy is already big so maybe on our next baby :dance: hope you manage to make that kind of video i'll surely wait for it :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Kirsty, I'm going to sign in there :D

Mamabunny, your announcement pics are awesome! The 1st one is the best!! 
Sorry about all the drama with SO and his mom. We shouldn't have to think for everyone else. Hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh... just remembered not only will we be hearing the baby's heartbeat at the next appointment but the doctor will be performing a full pelvic exam. And his mom want's to be there... Can we say awkward? I hate being in this position. I'm just going to have to sit down and talk to him about my feelings and hopefully he will understand. It's so easy for him to just say yes without thinking... and then leave it to me to be the one that decides otherwise. Because now if he tells her she can't come it falls on ME since he's already given her the OK. I wish he wouldn't have said anything to begin with.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think she should as a grown women try and think for herself. Would she have been comfortable with her MIL being there while a dr had his fingers all up in her?? Really?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right?! :rofl: We could ask her to step out but I mean first off I wanted it to be just me and him to begin with when we hear OUR baby's heartbeat for the first time... and now she has to be shooed out because I'm uncomfortable as well? What if they send me to the exam room and ask me to undress upon entering while I wait for the doctor (as they always have for pelvic exam appointments)? Then it's going to be super awkward and inconvenient. I just want to enjoy this special visit with my SO. In my opinion, it makes more sense for her to patiently wait until our third appointment where the doctor will listen to the heart and measure my belly, no undressing, no pelvic exam. And if she wants to come to any other non invasive appointments that's fine as well.


----------



## Jrepp

I completely understand how you feel! I would be mad too if my hubby invited someone along without asking me first. I recommend first and foremost being honest and saying that you don't want anyone but your so to go with you to the appointment. If that isn't an option then I would suggest either asking the doctor/nurse prior to the consult to ask your mil to step out and do the exam and babies heart beat without her in the room (somehow it always seems easier if the nurse asks someone to leave due to needing to do something invasive than doing it yourself) or change the date/time.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My SO actually just left from bringing and having lunch with me at my workplace. I was unsure whether to just tell him or wait until this evening but ended up explaining that I'd prefer it to be just him and I for this very first appointment. For one, because I wanted the first time we hear our baby to be shared between the two of us... and two, because I would be getting the full exam and although I love his mom am just not comfortable with her being there for that. I also don't want to have to shoo her away or ask the nurse/doctor to accommodate her being there because of my pelvic exam when she can just come to any other non-invasive appointment and stay for the entire thing. I told him it sucked I was in the position I am because his mom and him just went ahead and made the plans for the next appointment and now since he said it was OK if any changes are made it's obvious I was the one against it.... but hopefully she'll understand. 

He didn't seem mad or upset... or maybe he was just hiding it :shrug: When I get my ultrasound anyone that wants to join us (I think it's 8-10 people total) would be fine with me. I'm thinking all the grandparents (there'd be 7) and then him and I. I better discuss this with him way in advance before sudden plans are made again!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm glad you talked to him about it. You may want to talk to the doc about the number of people in the ultrasound room though. All of the ultrasounds I have had done barely have enough room for my hubby to sit, let alone accomodating multiple people. If they all fit, that's great but just check to make sure.


----------



## MamaBunny2

The nurse at my appointment yesterday said 8 at least. But regardless I'm going to sit and talk with my partner regarding that as well as our birth plan so we don't run into any more situations :thumbup:

I've been thinking about when I give birth (though it's months away) and I think I feel more reserved now that I'm older. When I had my DS at age 18 and my DD at nearly 21 I had quite a few people in the room with I delivered - the father, my sister, my brother, and both grandmas. I was young, super nervous and unsure. Now the thought of having people in the room while I deliver other than my SO makes me uneasy :wacko: I wouldn't mind people being there when I was in labor but not too thrilled about the idea while I'm delivering... This is a very special time for my partner and I, a very much planned pregnancy, and I want to cherish the special intimate moments with him without the commotion from others. Plus, when they deliver I want the immediate skin to skin contact with my LO and not only am I uncomfortable with my hoo-ha all out in the open but also whipping my milk jugs out with an audience :laugh2:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Daphne yes! I really am! Like I don't have nausea at all but you should see me try to act professional on conference calls.. it's really bad. Naturally.. the symptom I would get. I'm so concerned with my gender-calling skills now, because you totally look round like you're carrying a boy! But you ARE carrying pretty low. Dang! I'm doubting everything now :rofl:

So I took a CB Adv. yesterday and got a 3+ weeks preggers. The day before I got 2-3 weeks. How accurate do you guys think those are? Like accurate to the DAY? I got my CB monitor telling me I O'd on CD16 (in which case I'd have been 23 dpo yesterday) and the pregnancy test telling me I was 21 dpo yesterday.. what the what


----------



## melewen

Oh, wanted to share this super random photo with you guys. This is from the shoot I did yesterday - and sip 'n spit totally worked! I felt like such a rebel photographing cocktails whilst preggers - ha!

https://i58.tinypic.com/ea137b.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Very nice photo melewen! That would be a fun and interesting job. At my job I work in the office but also in the lab at a small manufacturing plant where I test a hot pour asphalt based crackfiller (the black squiggles you see in the roads that have filled cracks in pavement). I pour samples of each material made every day then test them the following day to ensure the products meet ASTM standards. We ship all over the USA. It's different and I enjoy the mix of desk work and stinky, messy lab work.


----------



## melewen

AH! I can't believe I forgot this! Last night I had a dream and you were in it Daphne!! Isn't that crazy?! It was like DH and I were on vacation in Mexico (where we conceived! But don't worry.. it wasn't that kind of dream.. hahaha) and we were at this hotel in the pool area and there were other couples, I guess it was Mexico because we were paying in pesos, and then you and DH were sitting on the edge of the pool, I don't even know if you were pregnant, you were just there, and they had asked us where we were from--the hotel people--and gave us a big surcharge based on being from the US. And then you guys got a small surcharge because you were from the Philippines! How weird is that?!


----------



## melewen

MamaBunny2 said:


> Very nice photo melewen! That would be a fun and interesting job. At my job I work in the office but also in the lab at a small manufacturing plant where I test a hot pour asphalt based crackfiller (the black squiggles you see in the roads that have filled cracks in pavement). I pour samples of each material made every day then test them the following day to ensure the products meet ASTM standards. We ship all over the USA. It's different and I enjoy the mix of desk work and stinky, messy lab work.

That's so interesting and random! Like I would never think that was even a job. It makes sense though! I love my job.. it used to mean drinking at 9 a.m.! Not anymore... :D


----------



## mdscpa

....deleted.... Dont know why double post...


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: the dream.... Did you know that our currency is in Pesos as well? Glad you saw me in your dreams feels like you've met me already... Havent had a dream yet with my bnb families in it :( 

Your photo is so amazing. DH just got the camera a month or two ago and still struggling in it. :haha: but he's a fast learner so no worries.... 

We just finished listening to Amira's heartbeat. It took some time because DH is looking at the wrong place. He then placed it near my belly button about an inch below and there it was. :D will put the video tomorrow... Oh, i really love this invention.... :dance:


----------



## melewen

I would love to have a doppler when we have something to listen to! Seems so neat. 

Too weird about the pesos! Maybe that's why they didn't charge you extra.. I thought they were just hating on Americans in the dream :D

My best advice for your camera is set it on aperture priority mode - you will get some gorgeous shots of Amira without much thought that way! I shoot manual because I'm sort of masochistic but that's my job :) I tell DH to shoot in aperture priority. I need to get this man to figure out how to shoot my bump! Taking them on timer is way harder than it should be.. maybe it's just our crammed house!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry about all the quotes....pregnancy brain has totally struck and I can only seem to remember the last person to post lol.



MamaBunny2 said:


> The nurse at my appointment yesterday said 8 at least. But regardless I'm going to sit and talk with my partner regarding that as well as our birth plan so we don't run into any more situations :thumbup:
> 
> I've been thinking about when I give birth (though it's months away) and I think I feel more reserved now that I'm older. When I had my DS at age 18 and my DD at nearly 21 I had quite a few people in the room with I delivered - the father, my sister, my brother, and both grandmas. I was young, super nervous and unsure. Now the thought of having people in the room while I deliver other than my SO makes me uneasy :wacko: I wouldn't mind people being there when I was in labor but not too thrilled about the idea while I'm delivering... This is a very special time for my partner and I, a very much planned pregnancy, and I want to cherish the special intimate moments with him without the commotion from others. Plus, when they deliver I want the immediate skin to skin contact with my LO and not only am I uncomfortable with my hoo-ha all out in the open but also whipping my milk jugs out with an audience :laugh2:

Ronny (hubby) and I discussed this also. We are inviting my parents to the hospital and his mom but we don't think she'll make it down. I don't care whose in the room during labor, but when it comes time to pushing Ronny and my mom will be in the room. My mom has been with me through all of the toughest of hospital situations and Ronny doesn't do to well with the hospital stuff. 



melewen said:


> Hahaha Daphne yes! I really am! Like I don't have nausea at all but you should see me try to act professional on conference calls.. it's really bad. Naturally.. the symptom I would get. I'm so concerned with my gender-calling skills now, because you totally look round like you're carrying a boy! But you ARE carrying pretty low. Dang! I'm doubting everything now :rofl:
> 
> So I took a CB Adv. yesterday and got a 3+ weeks preggers. The day before I got 2-3 weeks. How accurate do you guys think those are? Like accurate to the DAY? I got my CB monitor telling me I O'd on CD16 (in which case I'd have been 23 dpo yesterday) and the pregnancy test telling me I was 21 dpo yesterday.. what the what

The jump from 21 to 23 dpo isn't that far. I don't think it is as accurate as telling exact weeks from ovulation as I was at 3+ weeks at 14dpo. I think it goes more off of "average" hcg values. If you are high, naturally it is going to put you further and if you are low it will put you less far. 3+ sounds accurate for you though.



melewen said:


> Oh, wanted to share this super random photo with you guys. This is from the shoot I did yesterday - and sip 'n spit totally worked! I felt like such a rebel photographing cocktails whilst preggers - ha!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/ea137b.jpg

That is an awesome pic! I suck at camera operating.



mdscpa said:


> :haha: the dream.... Did you know that our currency is in Pesos as well? Glad you saw me in your dreams feels like you've met me already... Havent had a dream yet with my bnb families in it :(
> 
> Your photo is so amazing. DH just got the camera a month or two ago and still struggling in it. :haha: but he's a fast learner so no worries....
> 
> We just finished listening to Amira's heartbeat. It took some time because DH is looking at the wrong place. He then placed it near my belly button about an inch below and there it was. :D will put the video tomorrow... Oh, i really love this invention.... :dance:

Daphne, you have to be carrying so much lower than I am, or your baby is lower than mine is. (I know this is going to come out sounding wrong and I don't mean it to be). I find it fascinating that you are picking up the heartbeat about an inch bellow your belly button. My baby is currently hanging out pretty much directly to the right of my belly button. It could also be a difference in torso length changing things up. All of this is so incredibly interesting!


----------



## melewen

Jess I know it's not a big difference but this early every day seems like a huge deal! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I know what you mean, I just meant in the grander scheme of weeks past ovulation it is still 3 either way you look at it lol. I am happy you got your 3+!


----------



## Jrepp

So I wrote a letter to the parents explaining what was going on and emailed it to the teacher for approval before printing it off. I feel so bad for leaving and asked if we could tell the kids tomorrow because I don't want them to feel like I am abandoning them. What do you think of the letter?

Dear Parents,
It has been such a pleasure teaching your child this year. I have truly enjoyed every minute of our time together, and am so proud of all that they have accomplished this year. 
I just wanted to take a moment to share some news that is happening in my personal life. My husband and I are excited to announce that we are expecting our first child in July. This pregnancy has not been easy on me, and as such I have decided to go on leave starting Monday, January 26th.
The para assigned to take over my position is not known at this point, but school administration and the district are working very hard to find a permanent substitute. I plan to visit the classroom periodically throughout the remainder of the school year, to see how everyone is doing.
It has been a great pleasure getting to know your child these past several months and I am confident they will make a smooth transition.


----------



## melewen

So I stupidly just took my temperature and it was really low! Should I be worried? It was 97.32, which is about right below my coverline-ish. I know I shouldn't have but now I'm worried!


----------



## cutieq

I didn't temp after my BFP, but I wouldn't worry. You just got your 3+ Right? Maybe one of the other ladies have some experience but I know post BFP temps can fluctuate.


----------



## melewen

I did yeah. I feel totally fine, just small cramps here and there, no spotting or anything. We saw the yolk sac and everything was sized right, levels are high


----------



## cutieq

Stay away from that thermometer. Trust your body. I tested randomly afterwards and even that would give me anxiety.


----------



## melewen

I've put it out of reach way in another drawer! I should pitch it. I forget that the day I got my BFP I had a huge dip! My temps are always erratic. Officially calm


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I got my faint grey on 9dpo, faint pink lines on 10dpo and positive digi on 10dpo (Pregnant 1-2).
11 Dpo I went for bloods and I only temped until I think it was the morning of 13 dpo because that was when af was due. 
After that I only had 1 repeat BETA and no more POAS or temping.

I know everyone is different and want their own experience and I totally get and respect that.
My personal experience is that chucking the thermometer (until you want to ttc in a few years :D ) and stopping with the POAS after confirmed bloods has made me stress so much less about progressing tests and jumping temps and the baby.

It has been pretty much smooth sailing with 1 or 2 waves for me and I wouldn't do anything different :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, I think that letter is beautifully written and very sweet to send out to the parents. I wish things could have gone differently but now you can stay in bed all day if you feel bad! And be able to prep for the baby even more! So exciting :)


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> :haha: the dream.... Did you know that our currency is in Pesos as well? Glad you saw me in your dreams feels like you've met me already... Havent had a dream yet with my bnb families in it :(
> 
> Your photo is so amazing. DH just got the camera a month or two ago and still struggling in it. :haha: but he's a fast learner so no worries....
> 
> We just finished listening to Amira's heartbeat. It took some time because DH is looking at the wrong place. He then placed it near my belly button about an inch below and there it was. :D will put the video tomorrow... Oh, i really love this invention.... :dance:
> 
> Daphne, you have to be carrying so much lower than I am, or your baby is lower than mine is. (I know this is going to come out sounding wrong and I don't mean it to be). I find it fascinating that you are picking up the heartbeat about an inch bellow your belly button. My baby is currently hanging out pretty much directly to the right of my belly button. It could also be a difference in torso length changing things up. All of this is so incredibly interesting!Click to expand...


(none taken Jess <3). My LO is all around.... :haha: At 17weeks, we had the longest minutes finding the heartbeat then DH found her near my pelvic bone which is very low... At 18 weeks scan, baby's head is positioned in my cervix like im ready to give birth so maybe that's why we found it on the low side. Baby still has a lot of room to play around and being this far in the pregnancy makes finding her heartbeat a challenge since baby will make a lot of movements unlike early on when they stay stationed in one place quite longer.... 

Your letter is perfect.... Sure they'll understand. 


Here's our baby's heartbeat at 19 weeks... Apologies for some static you'll hear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTX99qyHEwE


----------



## MamaBunny2

J I think your letter is very professional and thoughtful :thumbup:

I ate Taco Bell for lunch yesterday and let me tell ya at 3 o'clock this morning I wasn't running for the border... more like running for the porcelain :sick: Not barfing but tummy cramps and - yayyyy - more doodoo. That stuff tastes so good going in but terrible on the way out :nope: Lately I feel like that's all I've been doing is #2 but it has been consistent and no painful cramping or anything so I'll take it I guess!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Shame Mamabunny :hugs: I 100% feel you.

I have contracted bladder infection again and got antibiotics for it. Since late Wednesday, all of yesterday and today my tummy is ********* TMI ******** very loose!!! 
I'm actually not complaining too much because I know now my bowels are getting cleaned out a bit seeing that constipation is pregnancy's best friend :haha:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Jrepp

Enjoy going while you can lol!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahaa Jess... so true!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I remind myself that as long as things are of normal consistency for the most part and I'm not struggling with liquid diarrhea or constipation I should be thankful. I suppose my now usual waking up and pooing routine I've developed isn't so bad. I saw a post in the First Trimester forum and the title was "Sh*tting bricks..." and I couldn't help but comment :rofl: I don't find the suffering of anyone funny but the immature kid in me always finds humor in bowel-related stuff :dohh: Plus, it's nice that women on here keep it real and all the info is helpful :thumbup: I happened to catch a comment regarding the CRAP diet (fitting name, eh?) as a recommendation for constipation - Cranberries Raisins Apricots Prunes - which I'm sure will come in handy for me later down the road...


----------



## melewen

Mama bunny omg feeling you right now. I had to have fried chicken last night and subsequently woke up three times to head to the bathroom! Awful. And now even the thought of fried chicken is making me cringe..

Pamela the irony is that the reason I temped last night is because I was SO hot I thought it would be like 99°! But I have chucked it and feel totally fine. My temps are weird anyway.


----------



## cutieq

My cravings are greatly outweighing any aversions. Nothing has made me sick but I have to sit for countless minutes to decide what I want to eat and it's getting pretty specific and I also can't eat until I hone in on exactly what it is that Im craving. 

I spoke to my DH last night about a Doppler and he's completely against it. I'm wondering if he will change his mind down the road.


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, after :bfp: temps are no longer important nor reliable due to changing/surging hormones temps tend to be all ovet the place so if you're strong enough to see it dipped then you can continue but if not putting away your thermometer is the best option which i think you already did :haha: sorry for the scare though...


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, did he say anything why?


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> Dani, did he say anything why?

He just said it's overkill and encourages me to trust faith and not science. He also says it's gonna be one more thing for me to worry about. He was also anti temps and opks but that's what got us here! I get his thinking and would very much prefer to just let things be but when the time comes, I if I decide I need one for sanity, we may have to have another discussion.


----------



## MamaBunny2

cutieq said:


> My cravings are greatly outweighing any aversions. Nothing has made me sick but I have to sit for countless minutes to decide what I want to eat and it's getting pretty specific and I also can't eat until I hone in on exactly what it is that Im craving.

Same here!!! I'm eating lunch right now as I type - broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl, chicken caesar salad with herb vinagrette and baked chips from Panera Bread :toothpick:


----------



## Kirsty3051

American food sounds amazing in comparison to what the UK has to offer :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I seem to crave healthier foods, like salads, avo, grilled and not deef fried. As lon as it is healthier I seem to want it. We use to go to a local pub every Thursday for their special burger. Now we go for hubby and I order fish or salad :D

Mamabunny, I'm just like you! I love potty humor :rofl:

Dani, I've read lots of mixed reviews on a doppler like unwanted stress because you are not hearing what you want or obsessing over the heart beat etc. That having been said I trust the experiences of you lovely ladies more and it seems like for Jess, Kenna and Daphne it has only been positive. So yeah try and see if he changes his mind after hearing it at the Dr's office.

AFM: surprise visit from my mom this weekend! Had NO idea :dance: Lots of nursery stuff came with her. Some I paid for that she had to collect for me and lots of things she bought herself. We made good progress on setting up the nursery. I'll take a pic tomorrow with my 18 week bump to share :D


----------



## cutieq

Way to go Pam's mom! I'm so ready for nursery stuff. Can't wait to see it.

I'm not going to press the issue until the time comes. Right now I'm not getting one. I've been pretty low key thus far but if I feel like I need it, I'm not opposed to saying I bought one now deal with it lol.

I have been craving carbs out the wazoo! Pasta, bread bagels and beef!! Tonight's craving is shrimp and grits lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was so tired I ended up taking a quick snooze at my desk :sleep: I was tired yesterday as well and ended up sleeping from about 6:30pm-8:15pm then 9:30pm-2:30am and 4:30am-6:30am this morning. Thought for sure I would make it through the day. I had plans to grocery shop, take my lil man for a haircut and maybe do my nails but now all I wanna do is go home and nap!

I've decided to tell my boss my news today. Since we made it public and posted on Facebook I don't want her to hear from someone else. Wish me luck!


----------



## melewen

Cutie I'm the exact same! I had to pause my blog because I literally never cook anymore. Nothing ever sounds good until I figure out something super specific that's usually out. Wasting so much money but what can I do?!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm pretty mucht he same way. I don't crave anything and what sounds good usually comes back up anyways. I haven't cooked myself something to eat since the day we found out we were expecting. My poor husband has lost about 10 pounds lol. He's doing great at taking care of me.....but my spaghetti os were missing this morning


----------



## cutieq

Eating has absolutely not been a problem and I've done more cooking because I'm so picky about what will satisfy me. I have noticed that certain smells are starting to bother me more.


----------



## melewen

Omg I would kill for spaghetti O's. I am craving tons of junk food I used to eat when I was younger. Like I would push dh into traffic for a Marie callendars pot pie. I'm so violent lately with my craving hyperbole!

So telling my parents in about an hour... I am so nervous!!! I just want everything to go right, they "get" the spoons, timing is right, video works.. Can't wait for the big reveal to be over! Wish me luck!! Can't wait to share with you ladies!


----------



## cutieq

Wishing you all the luck. I hope you will share with us!!!

*Adds spaghetti-O's to grocery list*


----------



## Kirsty3051

melewen said:


> Like I would push dh into traffic for a Marie callendars pot pie.

:rofl:

Looking forward to hearing all about your reveal. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## melewen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be

Here's the reveal video - they were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly


----------



## cutieq

Oh that's adorable!! My our dad was the best.


----------



## melewen

His face hahaha


----------



## mdscpa

I love the video Cheryl... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:

Here are my 18 Weeks Bump photos :D

https://i.imgur.com/UFYGSvW.jpg

17 Weeks looks a bit bigger but I think 18 Weeks is a bit neater and that might be why it looks smaller? :D
https://i.imgur.com/nBkhbvg.jpg

So I got a surprise last night when my mom showed up at our house! She drove 3 hours to come and surprise me for the weekend! She brought all the stuff that we have been buying for the nursery with so we got started on the nursery last night! 

Looks amazing and I feel so much less stress about everything that needs to get done now because of the big headstart :D

Here are some pics for you ladies

https://i.imgur.com/bpNRZhK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mMytIXx.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/DSPTVRd.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl that VIDEO was absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!! 
I just showed it to my mom and she was ahhhht that is so cute!

Their faces were priceless when they first clicked what was going on :D


----------



## mdscpa

I like everything.... the bump, the room, all those baby stuffs, just everything.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne!
DH said that the baby now has the best room in the house :D


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, have you been feeling your baby more? Amira made her dance moves while i was taking a shower this morning.... :dance: Guess she got chills with the water :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have been struggling the last few days because my tummu was runny and it made loud rumbles and lots of gas bubbles so I couldn't focus / feel the tinier movements :(
Hopefully when my tummy gets better I'll feel it a bit more.


----------



## mdscpa

I bet it will be a lot more stronger and noticeable..... :dance:


----------



## melewen

Thanks guys :) Pamela my dads face cracked me up! And his weird high voice.. Hahaha. I didn't realize until I watched it a couple times my mom says "holy sh*t!!" The last thing they knew we had gone in for fertiluty tests which we HAD scheduled.. But I got my BFP the next day! I was even scattering red herrings about to throw them off. Like posting a glass of wine and sushi to facebook and then yesterday I went so far as to put a little wine in a glass, swirl it around, then dump it all out to dry so it looked like I had already been drinking.. Lol too many mystery novels!

Pamela I love the bump and I love the room!!! You are so on top of all your gear! What kind of stroller did you get? I'm stroller obsessed. Your bump looks pretty low to me... I am calling BOY!!!! You don't know yet right.... Like how I totally missed Daphne's?!


----------



## melewen

Oh and happy 18 weeks Pamela!!!! I still need bump pics from the front.... :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Cheryl, that video is so beautiful, I'm crying!!! Love the reaction!!!!!!!!!!

Pamela!!! Look at your beautiful bump and baby stuff!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, you should put up a poll in your journal so we can start voting... I haven't had a chance since we got in for an early scan... 5 more days till we see our baby again.. i really wish we could get a video... DH's friend said they can we just need to bring a flash drive... Sooooo looking forward to that day... :happydance:

Cheryl, when's your next scan?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! You guys are making a good day even better :hugs:

Daphne, I'll do the poll like Kenna and then we can vote :D

Cheryl, I completely forgot about 1 from the front :shock: Will do one later when I get back home. I love the reveal and everything about it was so cute!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and the stroller is 2nd hand from one of my mom's friends' daughter. It says Osann so I'm assuming it is that. Very sturdy and so neat so I don't mind it being 2nd hand.

Daphne, I can also not wait for your scan! So close now!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and happy 18 weeks, pamela!!!!!!!!!!! Yayayayayay!!!!!!


----------



## cutieq

18 weeks wowza!!!

Also I'm loving all the cute baby stuff. Everything is coming together so nicely!!


----------



## mdscpa

Baby Amira didn't sleep all day... I felt her moving all the time like there's no tomorrow.. :D I did a baby dance (not the baby making dance :haha:) but still nothing... Somedays I worry for not feeling her and now i worry coz she's up all day... :wacko: Hope she will settle down and have a rest...


----------



## Jrepp

Mel that's a great reveal! I loved it.

Pam your bump and nursery are so cute. Are baby showers the norm in S.A?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait for that feeling Daphne :hugs:

Thx Jess, yes we do babyshowers as well. Clothing and toiletries, blankets, towels and smaller things will be on my list now. I just need some control in my life (I'm somewhat obsessive) so I wanted the big stuff done so that I can see what we still need :D


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> :haha: the dream.... Did you know that our currency is in Pesos as well? Glad you saw me in your dreams feels like you've met me already... Havent had a dream yet with my bnb families in it :(
> 
> Your photo is so amazing. DH just got the camera a month or two ago and still struggling in it. :haha: but he's a fast learner so no worries....
> 
> We just finished listening to Amira's heartbeat. It took some time because DH is looking at the wrong place. He then placed it near my belly button about an inch below and there it was. :D will put the video tomorrow... Oh, i really love this invention.... :dance:
> 
> Daphne, you have to be carrying so much lower than I am, or your baby is lower than mine is. (I know this is going to come out sounding wrong and I don't mean it to be). I find it fascinating that you are picking up the heartbeat about an inch bellow your belly button. My baby is currently hanging out pretty much directly to the right of my belly button. It could also be a difference in torso length changing things up. All of this is so incredibly interesting!Click to expand...


(none taken Jess <3). My LO is all around.... :haha: At 17weeks, we had the longest minutes finding the heartbeat then DH found her near my pelvic bone which is very low... At 18 weeks scan, baby's head is positioned in my cervix like im ready to give birth so maybe that's why we found it on the low side. Baby still has a lot of room to play around and being this far in the pregnancy makes finding her heartbeat a challenge since baby will make a lot of movements unlike early on when they stay stationed in one place quite longer.... 

Your letter is perfect.... Sure they'll understand. 


Here's our baby's heartbeat at 19 weeks... Apologies for some static you'll hear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTX99qyHEwE


----------



## cutieq

aww I bet that's the best feeling ever!!!


----------



## mdscpa

It's the best feeling ever..... I just hope DH can feel her a bit stronger now.... Waiting for the time to see her move, kick and punch my belly... Will definitely take a video of my belly moving like an alien is about to come out :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

I just about murdered my husband just now because I thought he was eating my cereal lol. Poor guy!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I just about murdered my husband just now because I thought he was eating my cereal lol. Poor guy!!

:rofl::haha:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Jess. Dh always says "they warned me you would be this way!" Which makes me even madder.. And five minutes later I'm like aw what a sweet guy just trying to figure things out! Hahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg :rofl: Jess!

My husband makes the mistake of telling me to relax or stop worrying :dohh: that ofcourse flips me!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, this one is for you :)

I must say though, taken from the front like that I actually look fat and not pregnant... my side profile obviously better. I think I'm going to start walking sideways now :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/RAkEfIJ.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Walking sideways? :rofl: you're so funny Pam.... :haha:


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: you definitely look pregnant Pamela! And btw happy 18 weeks!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, regarding shopping, we now have two shops to visit, BabyShop and Mamas&Papas... Saw online that the later has sale on nursery furniture sets of up to 60% off. It's far from our place but near DH's work place.... Can't wait til they finish their balance sheet closing so we can really start....







I love the second one because I can make a lot of things with the crib... This was on 50% off.


----------



## cutieq

Definitely a fan of the 2nd one and the flexibility!


----------



## mdscpa

And the dresser has a detachable changer... How cool is that hahahah...


----------



## mdscpa

This is the companies website..... You might wanna take a look for some ideas with the room set up :D

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/cat/nursery-furniture/


----------



## melewen

Omg I love both of those. The first is so classic and the second is sleek and modern! I love a convertible. Are they already finished? I really want a fun colored dresser! My best friend had a like robins egg blue dresser and it was just adorable


----------



## melewen

Apparently I've already been scoping strollers on that site as the links are all purple.. I have a problem!! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Oh and Pamela I say girl now! You do not look fat you look PREGNANT! But walking sideways.. You crack me up


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsb6ae1868.jpg

This is the one we're thinking about!

Love that 2nd one, Daphne!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl they're already finished... We'll pay a visit in a week or two I hope.... That's what DH wants even though i told him that it may be too early and i'm suggesting maybe at my 7 months pregnancy... :haha: I'm feeling too relaxed i guess and DH wants everything ready and just wait for LO.

I like it Kenna.... I think most of the baby stuff are so cute we'll have a hard time to decide.. Like we wanted everything.... :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne I never noticed your anniversary is the same as my due date


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne I never noticed your anniversary is the same as my due date

That's cool.... At least we have another reason to cheer for during our celebration.... :dance:



AFm, pregnancy brain is finally kicking in.... I was just about to lock the house for work when i remembered i forgot to wear my wedding ring... Went inside to get it... Locked the door walk a bit and wondered why everything seems blurry then i realized i'm not wearing my glass. Have to go get them again inside.... I guess it really did start last week when i left all my keys at work.... :haha: :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5e7f461b5a.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c5eaf71b2f4.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
I have a poll up on my journal if anyone wants to go and vote / predict baby's gender for me :D

Link to my journal is the animated pic in my signature. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Thanks daphne! :) possibly meeting with my doula this morning but she texted me early to let me know she's in a birth. She seems awesome!

Can you guys believe we are starting birthing classes tonight?! We wanted to do the Bradley method only and there's just one woman in our city who teaches them and she didn't have any classes scheduled after January.. It's a three month program so I emailed her to find out her schedule for my 3rd tri! Apparently SHES pregnant so this is her last class until after my due date! So we missed three weeks but she wanted us to come to this batch. I told her we would as long as she convinced everyone I was six months.. Lol. I think it'll be a bit weird pretending labor and whatever when I have zero bump but she says it's not that uncommon because their classes are so long and there's only one in our area. Dh is not very excited! They're like every monday 6:30 - 9!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I really need to start checking in on the weekends as I always have so much to catch up on at the beginning of the week! Wishing my SO and I were looking at that same crib! I had a dream last night that I could feel the baby move, little flutters. I've had flutters all weekend but just lots of gas :laugh2: I can't wait til my SO and I can feel the baby. He's never felt a baby kick or seen it like that so I'm excited for his reaction.

I did have a huuuuuge meltdown on him this weekend. We have needed to grocery shop and planned on doing so over the weekend. Woke up Saturday morning and was discussing that and finances with my SO. He was unable to help pay the bills this week nor buy groceries (we split everything accordingly) and I was aware of this... but he made the comment that his dog (that is living with his dad now, see this thread for the rundown on all that - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html) needed food and he had to go buy it and take it to his dad. I replied with "Well WE need food" to which he responded with "Well my dog needs food and I'm not going to let him starve. I know how you feel about the whole situation so I'm not going to get into it". I said that his dad would not let the dog starve and that the main concern should be what's needed for US right now. If he can go buy dog food he sure as heck can help me with bills or the groceries instead. Anything helps, at least put forth some effort instead of relying on me once again to handle it all or expect me to when he falls short or because he chooses to make other things priority. He could have very well called his dad and said he cannot do anything for the dog because he has responsibilities at home for his family. I was livid, annoyed, hurt and sobbing I want to be able to rely on HIM more... not the other way around After a big ordeal, he (according to him) called his dad and said he couldn't get food this week. I didn't care, he already said what he did. I get so much anxiety wondering how things will be when the baby is here. And he isn't in much of a hurry or motivated to work on our bedroom remodel. Didn't touch it all weekend. I'm really thinking I'm going to have to dish out the money and hire someone to do the work. So much anxiety and stress!!! My son ended up leaving for the weekend and my daughter went with my ex husband's gf... who was nice enough to invite me over to get away, which I gladly accepted. This have cooled off now but I'm just wondering when something else will arise... I wish he would just let his dad handle the dog and that my SO would focus on responsibilities at home and things we need to do to prepare for baby.


----------



## melewen

Kenna I think target announced a huge baby sale yesterday and your crib is included! I think I saw it in the ad!


----------



## Jrepp

How do you guys keep from sqshing your stomach when you are bending over cleaning or whatnot? Everytime I bend over for any length of time or put pressure on my stomach I end up puking all over the place.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I actually haven't had any problems with bending yet. Wonder why?

I really wish you could get past the pukes! I hated it and I wish you wouldn't jave to feel so sucky anymore!


----------



## cutieq

Oh Jess that sounds terrible. Is it like a motion sickness thing? 

Has anyone had issues with a popped blood vessel in their eye? I've never had it before. Just wondering if it's a pregnancy thing.


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't cutie but my vision is definitely changing. 

I literally just passed out walking back to the bedroom from the bathroom. I'm eating some crackers now and will call the doc in the morning.


----------



## melewen

Cutie that was in Jess's gender test!!! Is it your left eye?


----------



## cutieq

Yea. Left eye. 

Jess, I hope you feel better!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Oh Jess that sounds terrible. Is it like a motion sickness thing?
> 
> Has anyone had issues with a popped blood vessel in their eye? I've never had it before. Just wondering if it's a pregnancy thing.

No, sorry haven't had that before. I also cannot say that my vision changed any as I already wear glasses because I cannot see very far.

Does it hurt though?



Jrepp said:


> I haven't cutie but my vision is definitely changing.
> 
> I literally just passed out walking back to the bedroom from the bathroom. I'm eating some crackers now and will call the doc in the morning.

Ah no :cry:
Please keep us updated what your doc says and take care :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

A little uncomfortable but nothing I can't handle!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54c78e5b84fe3.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad you don't have pain... I wonder what that vein is all about?!

I'm very curious about what happens to my body now that it/we are pregnant, so I think I might want to google this one some.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh no Wunna don't get sucked into the Google madness with symptoms! :laugh2: I always search and find bad stuff then get all paranoid :dohh: I'm sure it isn't anything terrible though, so would be interesting to find out.


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah I'm with Jyllian.... I seldom ask Dr. Google anymore... Lots of scary stuff.. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 7 Weeks A1983... Sorry i missed it for a day... :dance: How are you doing?


----------



## melewen

Cutie if it makes a V, supposedly that means you're having a girl! Old wives' tale of course


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I had a boss once who had a burst eye vein but I think he got it for being an enormous A-hole :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA :rofl:

I got a bit of a chuckle this morning from my daughter. I was telling my kids everything I ate yesterday and she goes "Wow I definitely don't wanna have a kid... not if you eat THAT much!" :laugh2:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I had a boss once who had a burst eye vein but I think he got it for being an enormous A-hole :rofl:

Google didn't have much. I've been having bad headaches so it could be related or I'm an enormous ahole. Both sound about right.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I didn't mean that you are an a-hole Dani :blush:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I didn't mean that you are an a-hole Dani :blush:

Oh I know. I just thought it was funny and sounds like it could be my diagnosis lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well I don't think you are an A-hole so I don't think you should self diagnose that one :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Well I don't think you are an A-hole so I don't think you should self diagnose that one :hugs:

:rofl: hypo Heidi (if you remember her) is terrified of my eyes.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg! Are you 'eye'ing Hypo Heidi :rofl:

Speaking of which has she caught on to you being pregnant yet?


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, maybe its a good sign so hypo heidi will keep her eyes off you for few days...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes tell her it is contagous (omg I forgot how to spell that :haha: )


----------



## Kirsty3051

Who the hell is hypo heidi?

You're all about to ruin a name on our list, I can feel it :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Omg! Are you 'eye'ing Hypo Heidi :rofl:
> 
> Speaking of which has she caught on to you being pregnant yet?

She hasn't but she's been feeling so sorry for me and commented "I hope you feel better soon. You haven't been yourself" I'll be really glad when I can tell everyone at work, but I'm holding off longer than normal for promotion purposes. I start leadership training tomorrow so that's one step closer to my official promotion. I just don't want them to have any hesitation in the back of their minds about promoting me. Shouldn't be that way, but it's reality.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Kirsy then I apologise in advance :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I second the need for an explanation of hypo Heidi...!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll leave the explaining of hypo Heido to Dani :D
Trust me it's funny though


----------



## cutieq

Hypo Heidi is my hypochondriac coworker (I've referenced her a lot on my journal). She literally self diagnoses everything and is obsessed with being sick. It's sad but funny because she also prides herself on being gluten, dairy and everything free yet always sick! 

Most recent illness is that she thinks she allergic to her own sweat. Her hands are dry and instead of assuming the weather is brutally cold and the water is rock hard in our office, she has self diagnosed that her run last night caused her hands to sweat and she's having a reaction. By no means do I belittle hypochondria but this is all an attention ploy.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry but it's crap funny too :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can I vent please :cry: I'll try to keep to the short version.

Major fight with my sister just now. She gets married end of April and her bachelorette is mid March on a Saterday. I have to drive 3hrs to get there and seeing that most of my family and friends are there I thought I could do babyshower the Sunday. Her wedding is end April and in May I'm 8 months so cannot be too far from my hospital and travel alone.
She now flat out refuses me to have the babyshower the day after her bachelorette because she'll be hungover and the day after the wedding because it was just her wedding (I didn't want the wedding idea)

She keeps on throwing in my face that her wedding gets neglected due to people being excited about my baby. Well I'm so f'ing sorry that this was turned into a sick competition and that ny baby has become such an inconvenience! I always consider everyones feelinga but not once have any of them asked me how I feel!

Screw this :(

Sorry for the rant ladies


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: pamela. That's just unfair, it's not like you are trying to overshadow her special day, she just needs to be considerate and suck it for one day! A day that isn't even involved in her wedding at all!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow Dani (I finally remembered a name! Sorry ladies, I'm terrible with names and there's just SO many BnB members :wacko:) that is too funny! Allergic to her sweat? :rofl: I know a girl my age that eats all organic, gluten free, lactose free, healthy this and that for whatever illness she has blahblahblah and yet is always sick and at 5'7" (same height as me) weighs about 100 pounds and is proud of it (my pre-pregnancy weight is 135) and she looks sickly. I don't think she's nearly as bad as hypo Heidi... but she's an attention whore :sick:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kenna! That was my thoughs exactly. I wasn't awarew of the fact that all these months before her wedding had to be about her as well. I told her she will have her special day when that day comes. I'm pregnant every single second of every day for the next few months and people will talk about it.

I'm going to have my babyshower on March 15 and she can attend of she wants or not. I'm done with always being the considerate one and never getting anything in return.


----------



## Wishing1010

Sounds awesome, Pamela! You go girl!!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela your shower day is all about YOU and you should have it when you want and for reasons you should not have to explain or have to be considerate of everyone else. It's a shame your sister is being like that. Getting married is a special, important event in one's life... but so is pregnancy and birth! She should be more understanding. Either she can come to the shower or keep her hungover ass in bed, her choice.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx ladies! I appreciate the support, I thought I was just being I (b)itch but I will be there for both her special days and I can't hide or turn of my pregnancy so it needs to be accepted.

On the upside I made the best curried brocolli chicken dish!! Dh had 3 servings :shock: Makes me so happy when I make him or his tummy for that matter happy :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> at 5'7" (same height as me) weighs about 100 pounds and is proud of it (my pre-pregnancy weight is 135) and she looks sickly.

I'm 5'8 and weigh 115lbs (8lbs lighter than my pre pregnancy weight). You've just confirmed all my fears :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh I weighed 110 when I conceived my son and wish I could go back to that weight. I don't think this girl even weighs 100 I was just rounding up! It seems with every pregnancy I hold onto a little bit of weight... wondering what I'll be at a year after this one's born :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, you're not being a bitch or difficult. People need to be accommodating and realize it's not all about them always. You're both having life changing events!


----------



## Jrepp

I'll go back and read later just wanted to update you guys. I passed out last night and called the doctor today to let them know. I had a huge lecture about not coming in. They determined it was from dehydration and started an iv. At the end of the first bag I started vomiting and am now working on the second bag


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Feel better soon Jess!! :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm 5'7 and was 140 pre pregnancy, I am now 135 (finally gained some weight back, got down to 128 a few weeks ago!!!). I feel like 135 is a good weight for me so I hope I can drop a few extra pounds post baby :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no jess, I hope you feel better soon!!! Glad you ended up in the hospital after all, you def needed it!


----------



## melewen

Dani what... allergic to her own SWEAT?! That is madness! I pride myself on our (usually) healthy diet but I am like NEVER sick. If I get sick I think.. something isn't working!!! Lately however I've been living off of TV dinners and tinned ravioli after dark. OMG it is bad.

Pamela get it girl! That is super rude the way your sister is acting. She gives brides that dreaded name... bridezilla! I wasn't hungover at all the day after my bachelorette, that's absurd that she's expecting that. You would think it'd be like a big celebration! Poo on her for this


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs:

I'll just go ahead and do my thing. I too thought that this would have been 1 BIG weekend of celebrating all the exciting stuff in our lives like we use to do. I never thought she would have a problem with it... She never use to be like that! Oh well whatever, I'm over it!

Exactly 2 weeks from today is my scan and then I can find out gender and see my baby!!!! :dance: Who's excited?? MEEEEEEEEEEE :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

You and your BNB families are sooooo excited :dance: except your sister who thought this is a competition of attention... Feel sorry for her. This should be an event of celebration for both your baby and her wedding....But apparently not... 

Jess, sorry you're having so much trouble with sickness but i'm glad you ended up in the hospital.... Feel better soon..... :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess that's awful! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Pamela how exciting! What do you think you're having? I'm leaving it up to my SO to decide if we find out the gender or not. He was set on knowing then second guessed but now I think he's back to finding out :dohh: Can't wait to see pictures!

I would love to have a surprise gender reveal... maybe make an online poll and have everyone guess the gender then do something fun and unique for the reveal. Can't do that if my mom and all his family is there with us at the scan though :nope: I may have to run that idea by him and see what he thinks.


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'll just go ahead and do my thing. I too thought that this would have been 1 BIG weekend of celebrating all the exciting stuff in our lives like we use to do. I never thought she would have a problem with it... She never use to be like that! Oh well whatever, I'm over it!
> 
> Exactly 2 weeks from today is my scan and then I can find out gender and see my baby!!!! :dance: Who's excited?? MEEEEEEEEEEE :wohoo:

I'm sorry your sister is being a snot Pam. I would do what I wanted to do regardless of what she wants. It's convienient for everyone. I'm super excited about your gender scan though. Are you going to tell others what you're having?



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess that's awful! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:
> 
> Pamela how exciting! What do you think you're having? I'm leaving it up to my SO to decide if we find out the gender or not. He was set on knowing then second guessed but now I think he's back to finding out :dohh: Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> I would love to have a surprise gender reveal... maybe make an online poll and have everyone guess the gender then do something fun and unique for the reveal. Can't do that if my mom and all his family is there with us at the scan though :nope: I may have to run that idea by him and see what he thinks.

We're doing a gender reveal baby shower. Maybe you can have the tech write it down and out it in an envelope. 

Update: I started vomiting after about 3/4 of the bag of iv fluid, went to the bathroom and puked some more, partially ripping out the iv in my arm. I continued vomiting through the second bag so they gave me a Phenergan dose via iv. 1/2 way through the second bag of fluids I actually almost fainted walking to the bathroom. I got really dizzy and collapsed to the floor. The only saving grace was I didn't actually black out that time. I'm now on watch so my hubby and mom have to take turns babysitting me in case it happens again.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Once again thanks to you all for the support :hugs:

Mamabunny, happy 9 weeks :D
I'm not sure about what we are having, I am leaning towards boy but the closer we got to the scan the more I don't know. I can't wait to find out gender!

Jess, I'm so sorry that you are feeling so sick :nope: I wish you could feel better and not have all these worries about fainting etc. Does the patches you got not work anymore either?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh, almost forgot. Yes, Jess, we will be telling others the gender. My SIL and some close friends have already started prodding me for gender because they want to buy pressies :)
I will also most def update you ladies as soon as I have the gender!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bump/bloat update!
(Sorry for the tacky bathroom selfie; I'm at work)
​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love it!! Looking good and you shoud have made your screen name Mamahotty :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Aww thanks Pamela! :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Is your 1st name Jyllian? (Did I spell that right?) 
I went back and saw mention of it and just want to make sure


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes ma'am! I'm just now remembering some of the BnB ladies' names... I'm terrible at remembering names and even more so now with pregnancy brain :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian.. Jyllian.. Jyllian..

Committing to memory!! I've heard that after giving birth a couple times the uterus stretches way faster so the bump shows sooner. Must be why I am having those annoying cramps every now and then.. my uterus is like whyyyyyy

Did the 6 week photos today!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-sweet-pea.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/4-6-weeks.png


----------



## cutieq

What an adorable bump!!


----------



## Jrepp

No Pam, the patches stopped working weeks ago. It was a temporary fix. I'm so excited to figure out the gender of your baby.

Jyllian, your bump is super cute. Are people noticing yet?

I love your pics Mel!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Grr, I never had ms as bad as you do Jess but I remember the small victory of finding something that helps and then the HUGE let down when it stops :(
I'm just as excited with finding out the gender. My internet at home is off at the moment. I get internet on the 1st of each month and some months I use it all before the 1st :haha: Anyway as soon as I have internet at home I will go crazy with all those old wives tales on your blog and see what we come up with :)
How are you feeling now?

Cheryl, I absolutely love the photos you are taking! I'm so excited to see them continue :) 
Except for your uterus screaming at you, how are you?


----------



## mdscpa

:dance: 20 Weeks and 0 day(s) Pregnant :dance:

New Hospital Experience:

So we went to the new hospital at 9 am and had to wait 2 hours just to see the new doc (sooooo expensive, her consultation fee is 5 times our previous doc). But she was nice and very accommodating. And as expected it ended up like the very first visit. We ask her about baby aspirin and whether I should continue taking it. She said usually it&#8217;s taken by someone who has previous MCs or when the baby is measuring less than expected and that there&#8217;s no harm in taking it. She also told me to continue taking my iron and calcium she had to ask the specific names to check whether they are good glad we brought all our files because I cannot remember the exact names :haha: (blame the pregnancy brain) :rofl: all checked out good&#8230; Then she did a quick peek with her US machine (2D scan, sad there&#8217;s no print outs :cry: ) to take measurements and THE BABY is measuring one week ahead again&#8230; Oh, DH was inside and saw THE BABY moving which I can feel as well. I asked if she can tell me the gender and she said she&#8217;ll try. 
After checking the entire environment down there she started looking for the gender and she said, it&#8217;s a BOY!!!! We were shocked and told her that our previous scan showed girl. She insisted that she is seeing a BOY... She showed us the scan and pointed at the baby&#8217;s thingy. DH was confused and said that he is not really seeing it so he asked if it could be just an umbilical chord. So she showed us where the umbilical chord is and it&#8217;s also in between the legs. We ended up not having an accurate answer&#8230; She still insisted that she&#8217;s 95% sure it&#8217;s a boy. Then we asked if we could have an anatomy scan in 3D and if they could tell the gender more accurately by then. We were told to go to the groundfloor and make the appointment since 3Ds are handled by a different department. We got our 3D Anomaly Scan scheduled next Thursday at 21 weeks. :dance::happydance:


20 Weeks Bump Photos:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20WeeksBump_zps6d88bbe1.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20Weeks_zpsc5284541.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wfront_zpsed31fb1f.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wright_zpse79262d0.jpg https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wsidebelly_zps13173004.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/20wfrontbelly_zpsc5619b20.jpg

Bump Comparison: 18 weeks and 20 weeks

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/1_zps783ce8bc_1.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

How strange! Glad baby is good and healthy though. We found out we were having a boy at 16 weeks and it was accurate. Looking forward to finding out his/her gender! What boy name did you guys have picked out?


----------



## mdscpa

We weren't upset or anything just confused.... it's like we never had a gender scan yet and now looking forward to know what he/she is.... We have Adam Joseph or just will just drop Joseph/translate it to arabic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, for the next 7 days your record is still in tact with gender predictions :D
Will have to wait for confirmation from Daphne as to whether you are still right or not.

You did however predict that it is possible for either Daphne or myself to ruin your record :haha: So you might still be right there...

How are you doing??


----------



## miranda90

Lovely bump mdscpa! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Miranda and welcome to the group. How far along are you?


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, when was your first scan done?

Do any of you have good dreams? Every time I fall asleep I dream someone is trying to kill me :( sometimes I'm pregnant in the dreams, most of the time I'm not.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I would say I have okay dreams... they use to be real raunchy and sexy in 1st tri and now they are kind of 'normal' again.

Except my nightmares are sometimes about spiders and I suffer from arachnophobia so those are real please.... sarcasm noted.


----------



## mdscpa

Had my first gender scan at 18 weeks that we have pictures and it really looks like a girl.


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Kirsty, for the next 7 days your record is still in tact with gender predictions :D
> Will have to wait for confirmation from Daphne as to whether you are still right or not.
> 
> You did however predict that it is possible for either Daphne or myself to ruin your record :haha: So you might still be right there...
> 
> How are you doing??

I knew one of you two were going to rain on my parade! If it's not Daphne, it'll be you! ;)

I'm good! My parents are having Luca this evening instead of tomorrow now so we're only a few hours off dtd :blush:

TMI:

Spoiler
I shaved down there this morning and everything looks exactly how it did before! :happydance: although I wasn't brave enough to have a feel around inside :shrug:




Edit: Daphne, you should take advantage of your situation and try out some of the old wives tales! X


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo Kirsty! Getting your groove on again :D Do you feel all giddy and excited?


----------



## melewen

Pamela so far so good! I've had a couple waves of nausea but they're quelled easily by some La Croix or a ginger chew. When did your m/s start? Mostly I'm just exhausted!

Daphne..... I am telling you... when I saw your bump last week I thought.. boy!! Maybe his um.. little part had a growth spurt last week :rofl: Who knows, can't wait for a confirmation one way or the other! Can't they do bloods to tell too? What's the hearts BPM?

My dreams are super vivid, but they always are, and not so so raunchy just yet. Last night I had this dream I was in this house we used to live in in Phoenix, but it was apparently our house.. but it was ALSO the house I grew up in in North Carolina, and I was like omg why did we forget about all these rooms for the nursery?!?! And then when I woke up I was like um, yeah, there's really only one option.. dammit. It was really odd. I even tried to pour a glass of orange juice in the dream and there was only a tiny bit.. I was SO THIRSTY! I am so damn thirsty all the time that it's crazy to think it crossed over into dreamland..

So my doula had to cancel AGAIN today.. another birth. She's a student midwife so I know she's in more births than she would normally be, but when I called her initially she was in a birth, then we scheduled an appointment last week, birth.. rescheduled for today.. birth. They say they have NO births scheduled for the next two weeks so we're going to go in next Wednesday, and I know that they wouldn't schedule my birth close to anyone else's but blehhhhhh. She seems really great though so I'm OK with it. I don't know if I'll use her in the capacity where she can do vaginal exams and monitor the baby's heartbeat and whatnot during labor, since I know vaginal exams during labor are not really encouraged - can introduce so much bad bacteria in there and to the baby - what would you guys suggest? I want to labor at home as long as possible!


----------



## melewen

Oh, and how healthy did you guys eat in the first tri? I'm in Bradley classes already (not sure if I mentioned why.. there's only one woman who teaches in our area and she's preggers so this is her last class! We had to jump in 4 weeks late otherwise I would have had to do Lamaze or something, bleh) and they ask you to write down everything you eat.. all the girls in the class are at least 2nd tri and they all have righteous bumps, and I feel super guilty about feeling so turned off by the healthy food we used to eat! I just want to know.. will it get better? Lol


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm a little nervous. Part of me feels like I'm going to get ripped in half, then I remember I pushed 5lbs out of my hooha 5 weeks ago and it settles. 

I can't find Daphne's potty shot pictures :cry: it was this thread they were posted on, right?


----------



## melewen

LAST POST.. I am considering changing my avatar to this.. what do you think? :rofl:

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/495631839.jpg

Bonus points for the raccoon eyes. I guess that's the artist's interpretation of pregnancy hormones? Coupled with the dead-inside evil grin she's got on now?


----------



## mdscpa

She never checked the heartrate. I guess she just wanted to see if i'm really preggers :haha: she measured the baby and and got 21weeks (1 week ahead again). She said thats how they do it and detailed scan like anomaly or 3D are done at the radiology department. I will definitely ask the sonographer to make it 3D when he/she is on the gender area that'll put this confusion to end :haha: Now, we are not sure if we are going to keep our 22 weeks appointment at my old hospital coz thats another scan... You think it'll be too much or can i just move it to 23 weeks instead?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure it will all go great Kirsty!

Cheryl, I started ms in middle of 5 weeks up until just after 13 weeks. Since then I've had the odd few pukes but it's better than constant ms.

In the beginning I didn't eat that healthily because I just tried to stomache something. Now though I must say I crave healthier foods, so yes it might get better :D


----------



## mdscpa

Here it is...

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/10917610_10205031130952945_819524472_n_zps5d025cd4.jpg


Almost the same as this shot from the internet...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hoping I got names correct! I'm really trying!

Jess only my SO and his mom have really noticed my bloating. I have vivid dreams, a lot being very sexual involving me and my SO and they are HOT :blush: But last night I had a bad dream that him and I split up, likely because I've been so frustrated with things lately :shrug:

Cheryl I love your weekly photos! And that crazy preggo lady is too funny :laugh2: I hate pickles but perhaps I'll change my mind on that during my pregnancy. As far as eating goes I've just been eating whatever I like at the time - English muffins with butter and jelly, bagels with cream cheese, block and string cheeses, pasta & bread (though one of my phone apps said to _avoid_ carbs like that... uh, no thank you) soup, granola bars, bananas, apple slices and caramel, orange juice, plain or chocolate milk, water with some flavoring or ice, chicken breast... nothing weird or junky. I haven't been craving junk food or sweets.

Daphne your bump is so amazingly perfect! Love! Are you guys hoping for a boy? So excited to hear the news next week :happydance: 

Kirsty yay! That's great news because I'm already worrying about how my hoo-hah is going to be left looking like after giving birth a third time. Speaking of shaving, I really need to get on that because I've been lazy and slacking :dohh: I told my SO that when I get big enough and can't maneuver around in that area he will have to help me :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jyllian. DH doesnt have any preference he just wanted to have kids so bad :haha: me i prefer my first born to be a girl maybe because i think it'll be easy to raise one :haha: we cant wait either the excitement of knowing the gender came back after today's confusion. But that means we have to wait again and we all know we ALL dont like to wait... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i really like your "Twilight" idea. So awesome.... And i cant wait to see how you'll take a watermelon with that shot... :haha:


----------



## melewen

So do you think baby is like.. the size of a personal watermelon.. or one of those enormous oblong ones?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yourt doing great with the names Jyllian :hugs:

Oh Cheryl I almost forgot to mention that preggo lady scares the living sh1t out of me!! Please let me never go to that dark side :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne I think boys are easier, in my opinion (and from experience) :thumbup:

I just don't know what to do anymore. It seems like anything and everything puts me in a foul mood or makes me upset. I don't mean to sound bratty but really don't care. I'm particular about things (aka "picky" if you will). My other two children were born when I was super young and I relied on my parents and others to help with everything - supplies, the nursery, shower, etc. This time with me being older and much more stable and since I got rid of all my baby items almost 10 years ago, I would like to get certain new things for this LO. My SO and I had looked at some crib sets as well as strollers, swings and high chairs. We found a crib and chair we both like and saw some nice swings. I have always wanted one of the swings that sway side to side (if I ever had another baby) because they didn't have them when my daughter was born. Well I think last week his mom sent me a text about a crib on a Facebook garage sale site for $40 with no mattress. I didn't respond because at the time I was overwhelmed with anxiety and negative emotions regarding my SO or something related, plus his mom had went with us to my first 8 week appointment and pretty much invited herself to the next appointment where we will hear the heartbeat and my SO told her she could come without hesitation (I discussed that matter with him shortly after). She had also contacted my SO and told him she wanted to get the stroller, but it had to be from Kmart so she could put it on layaway since she didn't have the money right now. Him and I had a stroller picked that we liked and it's $100 more at Kmart but I had also told him that I'd like him and I to go to other places and check out strollers and things to make sure we got what we wanted. Now his mom sent me a photo of a swing listed on a Facebook garage sale site for $15 and says she's getting it for me. I appreciate the gesture and am glad she's excited about her first grandchild but I wish she would calm down a bit. It's still early and him and I were planning on having a BaBy-Q coed shower/diaper party for our friends and family. Being this is his first child, I am sure his family will want to get things for the baby and that's why I told him we will have to start a registry at a few places. Then whatever we don't receive we can get afterwards. His mom could pitch in on items with us if she wanted or go in on an item with another family member. Or she can get some things for her house. I told my SO his mom getting the swing and he was super excited. I told him it wasn't what we had looked at and he said it shouldn't matter, a swing's a swing and if his mom wants to get things now why shouldn't she. I just told him forget I even said anything. Like, just WAIT until we have the shower and then worry about getting things. Not to mention I'm still dealing with other issues, his dog and trying to work on the house - see this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html. I'm so over this. I feel awful, it's like the only thing I enjoy about this is the simple fact that I'm pregnant. I feel ungrateful too because I know plenty of women trying to conceive their first and would love to be in my position.


----------



## melewen

Pamela right?! How terrifying is she?!


----------



## Wishing1010

MamaBunny2 said:


> Daphne I think boys are easier, in my opinion (and from experience) :thumbup:
> 
> I just don't know what to do anymore. It seems like anything and everything puts me in a foul mood or makes me upset. I don't mean to sound bratty but really don't care. I'm particular about things (aka "picky" if you will). My other two children were born when I was super young and I relied on my parents and others to help with everything - supplies, the nursery, shower, etc. This time with me being older and much more stable and since I got rid of all my baby items almost 10 years ago, I would like to get certain new things for this LO. My SO and I had looked at some crib sets as well as strollers, swings and high chairs. We found a crib and chair we both like and saw some nice swings. I have always wanted one of the swings that sway side to side (if I ever had another baby) because they didn't have them when my daughter was born. Well I think last week his mom sent me a text about a crib on a Facebook garage sale site for $40 with no mattress. I didn't respond because at the time I was overwhelmed with anxiety and negative emotions regarding my SO or something related, plus his mom had went with us to my first 8 week appointment and pretty much invited herself to the next appointment where we will hear the heartbeat and my SO told her she could come without hesitation (I discussed that matter with him shortly after). She had also contacted my SO and told him she wanted to get the stroller, but it had to be from Kmart so she could put it on layaway since she didn't have the money right now. Him and I had a stroller picked that we liked and it's $100 more at Kmart but I had also told him that I'd like him and I to go to other places and check out strollers and things to make sure we got what we wanted. Now his mom sent me a photo of a swing listed on a Facebook garage sale site for $15 and says she's getting it for me. I appreciate the gesture and am glad she's excited about her first grandchild but I wish she would calm down a bit. It's still early and him and I were planning on having a BaBy-Q coed shower/diaper party for our friends and family. Being this is his first child, I am sure his family will want to get things for the baby and that's why I told him we will have to start a registry at a few places. Then whatever we don't receive we can get afterwards. His mom could pitch in on items with us if she wanted or go in on an item with another family member. Or she can get some things for her house. I told my SO his mom getting the swing and he was super excited. I told him it wasn't what we had looked at and he said it shouldn't matter, a swing's a swing and if his mom wants to get things now why shouldn't she. I just told him forget I even said anything. Like, just WAIT until we have the shower and then worry about getting things. Not to mention I'm still dealing with other issues, his dog and trying to work on the house - see this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html. I'm so over this. I feel awful, it's like the only thing I enjoy about this is the simple fact that I'm pregnant. I feel ungrateful too because I know plenty of women trying to conceive their first and would love to be in my position.

:hugs: I'm so sorry that you are going through all of this. I hope everything will calm down so that you all can focus on each other and the baby, and not having family overbearing. The Dog thing is tough too! Too much all at once :( please don't feel bad for venting, it's why we are here!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian I'm sorry for your struggles.... grr! This is suppose to be a wonderful time for you and your SO and nobody else is suppose to be interfering. 

It differs from person to person, I for example announced my pregnancy and my mom bought a stroller for us the same day. That is however because I am different to you and your MIL should be able to understand that. She needs to understand that she cannot make any decisions without you because she doesn't know your preferences!

Is it at all possible to talk to her nicely and to say you are finding this all to overbearing and you need time to enjoy being pregnant and shopping with SO. I mean if you look at it, it only took the 2 of you to make the baby. I don't recall you telling us that she was there when you were BD telling him how to etc.

I hope you feel better soon and that things do calm down. I'm glad that in spite of everything you do enjoy the actual pregnant part :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I thought I'd share my "I'm thankful for being pregnant" quote of the day with you ladies :D

https://i.imgur.com/FiwB6z8.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies,

How's everyone? After crazy turn of event yesterday with the gender confusion, I have some good news... DH finally felt our baby move/kick/punch last night and we were able to film it. Here's the video... I should warn you that they were tiny movements that you might not notice but i have put a spotlight annotation on the specific spot so you don't have to wander anywhere :haha: Let me know if you did see them... :D Sorry about those little belly hairs...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKKkns-9qQU#t=93



Movements: You may forward the video up to 00:38 and You can stop playing it after 01:35, since no other movements were visible.

1. @ 00:42 - 00:44
2. @ 00:59 - 01:02
3. @ 01:26 - 01:29
4. @ 01:31 - 01:33 - the strongest!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Found this forum where her princess became a prince after few scans. Maybe im the same case.... Page 4, her scan pics that shows a girl and page 9 her scan pics that confirms its really a boy.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...now-prince-updated-potty-shots-its-boy-4.html


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...now-prince-updated-potty-shots-its-boy-9.html


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela, no I don't recall his mom being present during the BD process :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh how awkward! Eww! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know I know... nobody brings the gross factor like I do.... uhm except for the man from America (or somewhere there) that was arrested for smoking dope and giving a horse a blowjob. WTF up with that :shock:


----------



## melewen

Daphne that thread is crazy! I can't wait to see what happens for you.... We should start a pool! So far I'm one for one on calling boys :D


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne that thread is crazy! I can't wait to see what happens for you.... We should start a pool! So far I'm one for one on calling boys :D

Ok, maybe it's time for me to add one in my journal... Please visit and vote, :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Poll added for gender guesses. Please visit my journal by clicking the GIF image in my signature. 

Thanks...


----------



## A1983

Hi all! Sorry I've been mia. In between work and DD I've been feeling extremely sick and tired. Had a scan on Monday and saw hb and baby measured 3 days ahead already! So im 8 weeks today going by that scan. Always nice to add a few days on! I'm so happy but resting now after a busy day. Ill catch up soon!


----------



## mdscpa

Look at you A1983.... Glad you and your baby are doing great..... It's much better for baby to measure ahead but don't get discourage if it's the other way around... Scan this early is not that accurate so measurements tend to vary... 

We miss you alot....


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I've had mild cramping all morning (it's since stopped now) and when I used the restroom had some pink/brown tinged CM or whatever on the toilet paper :shrug: Of course I'm freaking out :sad2: Him and I have been at odds lately, lots of stress and fighting but did someone manage to :sex: a little this morning. I'm hoping it's nothing serious and will go away.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: A1
Congrats on your great scan and sorry you aren't feeling so great. Hope you feel better soon and get plenty of rest.

Jyllian, it sounds like you cervix could have been irritated by sex and that caused the spotting. Also sex and sperm cause uterine contractions as well that isn't harmful. If your cramping becomes heavier and bleeding goes red you need to go to Dr asap. Let's hope it's just due to the bd that you felt a bit off :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

He didn't finish (if he does it seems to be a rare occurrence now) but yeah I'm hoping just the little bit of :sex: maybe aggravated something but with all the stress and fighting and whatnot at home going on I'm sure it's not good on my body :nope: My appointment is Wednesday so hopefully everything's ok.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure you and your LO will be fine. 
The early stages are tough on our bodies and it's unfair that you've got all that added stress. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Oh, and how healthy did you guys eat in the first tri? I'm in Bradley classes already (not sure if I mentioned why.. there's only one woman who teaches in our area and she's preggers so this is her last class! We had to jump in 4 weeks late otherwise I would have had to do Lamaze or something, bleh) and they ask you to write down everything you eat.. all the girls in the class are at least 2nd tri and they all have righteous bumps, and I feel super guilty about feeling so turned off by the healthy food we used to eat! I just want to know.. will it get better? Lol

To be honest I have ate like crap this entire time I've been pregnant. Virtually no meat and very little fruits or veggies. I was told to eat what sounds good, you can catch up on the healthy stuff in your second and third trimesters.



Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm a little nervous. Part of me feels like I'm going to get ripped in half, then I remember I pushed 5lbs out of my hooha 5 weeks ago and it settles.
> 
> I can't find Daphne's potty shot pictures :cry: it was this thread they were posted on, right?

I hope it went well! I'm surprised you got the all clear after 5 weeks. Do you feel like it's your first time again?



mdscpa said:


> She never checked the heartrate. I guess she just wanted to see if i'm really preggers :haha: she measured the baby and and got 21weeks (1 week ahead again). She said thats how they do it and detailed scan like anomaly or 3D are done at the radiology department. I will definitely ask the sonographer to make it 3D when he/she is on the gender area that'll put this confusion to end :haha: Now, we are not sure if we are going to keep our 22 weeks appointment at my old hospital coz thats another scan... You think it'll be too much or can i just move it to 23 weeks instead?

I'm confused about why going to two different hospitals? I would say pick one hospital and stick with them so you stop getting conflicting reports. It's good that you noticed a discrepancy now before being surprised at birth but each place is going to be telling you different things.



melewen said:


> So do you think baby is like.. the size of a personal watermelon.. or one of those enormous oblong ones?!

Judging by the babies I have known they are bigger than the personal ones but smaller than the giant ones. Think normal sized.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Daphne I think boys are easier, in my opinion (and from experience) :thumbup:
> 
> I just don't know what to do anymore. It seems like anything and everything puts me in a foul mood or makes me upset. I don't mean to sound bratty but really don't care. I'm particular about things (aka "picky" if you will). My other two children were born when I was super young and I relied on my parents and others to help with everything - supplies, the nursery, shower, etc. This time with me being older and much more stable and since I got rid of all my baby items almost 10 years ago, I would like to get certain new things for this LO. My SO and I had looked at some crib sets as well as strollers, swings and high chairs. We found a crib and chair we both like and saw some nice swings. I have always wanted one of the swings that sway side to side (if I ever had another baby) because they didn't have them when my daughter was born. Well I think last week his mom sent me a text about a crib on a Facebook garage sale site for $40 with no mattress. I didn't respond because at the time I was overwhelmed with anxiety and negative emotions regarding my SO or something related, plus his mom had went with us to my first 8 week appointment and pretty much invited herself to the next appointment where we will hear the heartbeat and my SO told her she could come without hesitation (I discussed that matter with him shortly after). She had also contacted my SO and told him she wanted to get the stroller, but it had to be from Kmart so she could put it on layaway since she didn't have the money right now. Him and I had a stroller picked that we liked and it's $100 more at Kmart but I had also told him that I'd like him and I to go to other places and check out strollers and things to make sure we got what we wanted. Now his mom sent me a photo of a swing listed on a Facebook garage sale site for $15 and says she's getting it for me. I appreciate the gesture and am glad she's excited about her first grandchild but I wish she would calm down a bit. It's still early and him and I were planning on having a BaBy-Q coed shower/diaper party for our friends and family. Being this is his first child, I am sure his family will want to get things for the baby and that's why I told him we will have to start a registry at a few places. Then whatever we don't receive we can get afterwards. His mom could pitch in on items with us if she wanted or go in on an item with another family member. Or she can get some things for her house. I told my SO his mom getting the swing and he was super excited. I told him it wasn't what we had looked at and he said it shouldn't matter, a swing's a swing and if his mom wants to get things now why shouldn't she. I just told him forget I even said anything. Like, just WAIT until we have the shower and then worry about getting things. Not to mention I'm still dealing with other issues, his dog and trying to work on the house - see this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ent-conceived-need-vent-thoughts-welcome.html. I'm so over this. I feel awful, it's like the only thing I enjoy about this is the simple fact that I'm pregnant. I feel ungrateful too because I know plenty of women trying to conceive their first and would love to be in my position.

Honestly I think you are totally justified in being p.oed about what your sos mom is doing. It's almost like you are her surrogate or something. I would send her an email or a text message saying how appreciative you are that she is so excited about your being pregnant, but right now you are only looking at the different baby things and trying to figure out what you want and you aren't ready to buy anything yet. Perhaps you can let her know that you are planning on having a friends and family celebration and will let her know that you should have everything figured out by that date. 

It sounds like your so is caught between making you happy and making his mom happy. I know that you aren't trying to make him choose sides but I bet he is justtryng to make everyone happy. Let him know how you feel and I'm sure he'll figure out a way to make things kosher 



A1983 said:


> Hi all! Sorry I've been mia. In between work and DD I've been feeling extremely sick and tired. Had a scan on Monday and saw hb and baby measured 3 days ahead already! So im 8 weeks today going by that scan. Always nice to add a few days on! I'm so happy but resting now after a busy day. Ill catch up soon!

Glad to see you bavk! I totally understand about being so sick and tired! Get some rest and try to relax.



MamaBunny2 said:


> So I've had mild cramping all morning (it's since stopped now) and when I used the restroom had some pink/brown tinged CM or whatever on the toilet paper :shrug: Of course I'm freaking out :sad2: Him and I have been at odds lately, lots of stress and fighting but did someone manage to :sex: a little this morning. I'm hoping it's nothing serious and will go away.

As hard as it is try not to freak out. It's highly possible that the spotting is from intercourse and the cramping could be round ligament pain. Have you bled anymore since then?


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, thanks. We actually are going to keep our previous hospital because it's near our home about 20 minutes drive. We only went to the new hospital (more than an hour drive) because we were hoping we could have an Anomaly/3D Scan that day but we got is scheduled instead. We went in, referred to ObGyn, got asked too many questions and asked me if she can take a look at the baby which we agreed since it's part of her fee already and we'll get a chance to see the baby before the schedule 3D. She has a scan machine in her office unlike our previous hospital who only have a fetal doppler and send me to the sonographer after paying scan fee.. I asked her if she could tell me the gender because me and DH agreed to get a second opinion (confirmation) before we go crazy with the shopping. Unfortunately, we didn't get a confirmation we're not upset though just confused. But it's fine Im sure we'll get a definite answer next week.


----------



## mdscpa

Please understand my craziness. Remember when i felt Ovulation pain in both ovaries, having high HCG than normal, showing a bit early and lastly 2 different gender during scans at 18w and 20 weeks? Well, i'm looking at my 13 week scan and saw this picture... You think i'm seeing what i'm seeing? I know there's a small chance they could miss this during scan especially at this stage i just thought maybe there are really two in there and that's why they saw 2 genders? 


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/13wScan_zps1900a4c7.jpg
 



Attached Files:







13w Scan.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, can you maybe attach the pic? I can't see it on my phone :(
Will only have internet access on my laptop tomorrow but want to see what you are looking at :)


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne, can you maybe attach the pic? I can't see it on my phone :(
> Will only have internet access on my laptop tomorrow but want to see what you are looking at :)

Hi Pam,

Added in the previous post.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanx for going through the extra trouble in posting!
I'm not too sure because I've never been good at 'reading' scans. Do you think they could have still missed a 2nd baby this much later in pregnancy? Omg imagine that. Now I for sure have no ability to wait for your next scan!! 

I remember us 'joking' in the beginning about your hcg levels being WAY high and we all thought there were 2


----------



## mdscpa

Here's another picture put together when they measured the femur length and BPD (standing position) like the one you see on the left side of the other photo.. Weird...

_*

Edit: Abdominal Circumference instead of BPD... 

Oh, and they have different measurements:

Femur length - 13w4d
Abdominal Circumference - 14w4d


*_


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanx for going through the extra trouble in posting!
> I'm not too sure because I've never been good at 'reading' scans. Do you think they could have still missed a 2nd baby this much later in pregnancy? Omg imagine that. Now I for sure have no ability to wait for your next scan!!
> 
> I remember us 'joking' in the beginning about your hcg levels being WAY high and we all thought there were 2

Don't mention it. It's nothing.... I can post as many pictures here as you wanted :haha: 

Before we went for our last scan, DH was joking that maybe the scan will show a boy or maybe it will show two... And we boy instead.. Then after that he said that maybe there are two and they are playing with trick with us and wanted to surprise us. :haha: Dh was just taking it easy and will take whatever the findings are, I, on the other hand is getting so :wacko: with all these... I have to stop this craziness asap (as if i can :rofl: ) and just be glad that there's a happy and healthy baby in there.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry I understand, it is the not knowing that makes us go crazy (I'm like that now waiting for my gender scan)

I think I'm with you going :wacko: on this one because we don't know for sure till your next scan. Arte you going to ask them to check and make sure if there is / isn't a twin?


----------



## mdscpa

Will definitely ask this time and we are going to tell the sonographer we got two genders with our previous scans just want to put an end to this craziness. Oh, and i just remembered the very early scan we had when the nurse said she saw something else but was dismissed by the doc without even looking at the monitor..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes I remember that too!
I'm full on going crazy with you as I'm googling stories about 1 baby at early u/s and twins later :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Oh yes I remember that too!
> I'm full on going crazy with you as I'm googling stories about 1 baby at early u/s and twins later :haha:

I've been doing that after the early scan and doing it again after getting a different gender :haha: Found that it's extremely rare but it's not impossible.


----------



## mdscpa

There's even one story where she just knew she's having twins so she asked the sonographer to take another look 5 minutes later there's another one hiding at the back of the baby. They looked closer and saw 2, she got triplets.... 

Knowing a definite answer as to how many you're having is so important cause that will change how the doc will monitor you... And that's my main reason why i just don't want missing something there if there's any....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes and planning your nursery as well. When the are small they can share a crib, but later they'll need something bigger, clothes, feeding accessories etc.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes and planning your nursery as well. When the are small they can share a crib, but later they'll need something bigger, clothes, feeding accessories etc.

Everything will be twice.... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Oh Daphne that would be crazy!! I can't wait to see how it all goes down.. what were your hcg levels? Are they in your blog? So maybe you're the twin mama in our thread..! Better you than me :rofl: I don't think I could handle it!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Oh Daphne that would be crazy!! I can't wait to see how it all goes down.. what were your hcg levels? Are they in your blog? So maybe you're the twin mama in our thread..! Better you than me :rofl: I don't think I could handle it!

They were higher than normal but not as high as you and Jess.... My HCG levels are in the first page of my journal. Twins run in our family. I have grandmas who are twins, have aunts who are twins and twin cousins as well. So i no, there's a chance i could have twins maybe not in this pregnancy but in the future, who knows.


----------



## melewen

Are the twins in your family identical or fraternal? My dad is a twin and there are THREE MORE sets in his siblings (um yeah) but they are ALL identical. Weird right? I am still holding out hope you have a secret twinship in there!


----------



## mdscpa

All of them are fraternal.... DH have a twin cousin... Sadly one passed away during home birth. His aunt didn't even know they're having twins. Midwife only brought one oxygen. The living cousin was turning blue so they had to transfer the oxygen to her unfortunately while recovering the other one died due to lack of oxygen.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh my!!! My bump was barely noticeable today under my clothes......the real story is quite different
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kirsty3051

Going to have to catch up on all of your posts another time. Logging in while I have 5 minutes! 

We had sex Thursday evening, night, early Friday morning and again yesterday evening so you can assume it was a success. 

Luca has been poorly. Nothing serious, just a bug I think. We took him to A&E yesterday and they tried to force a colic diagnosis on us. He's a lot better today. We're at my grandparents for Sunday dinner so he's getting lots of love and cuddles. We had him weighed during our A&E visit and he's gone from 5lb 14oz to 7lb 2oz, even with spitting up a lot of his feed over the past couple of days :happydance: 

Hope you're all doing okay x


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> View attachment 841127


Looks like a male potty shot and then another baby on the right. I'm probably just seeing things though. I'd like to think the tech would have picked up on a second bubba!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Kirsty
So happy all went well in the bedroom (or wherever you were :winkwink: )
I'm sorry Luca has been poorly, hopefully he'll be back to himself in no time xx


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 841127
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a male potty shot and then another baby on the right. I'm probably just seeing things though. I'd like to think the tech would have picked up on a second bubba!Click to expand...

The one in the middle is our LO for sure... The one on the left side with rectangle is what i think another baby... but like you i might be just seeing things :haha: It'll be awesome of the tech just missed it and we are having B/G twins. Oh, that's so exciting.... :dance:

Oh, congrats with the :sex: marathon.... Keep up the good work Kirsty....


----------



## melewen

From your lips to gods ears Kirsty!!3

Jess you don't know what you're having yet right? I'm calling boy all the way


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> From your lips to gods ears Kirsty!!3
> 
> Jess you don't know what you're having yet right? I'm calling boy all the way

Nope.....not until March 12th. I want a boy, hubby wants a girl, but we both think boy. I thought I was carrying pretty much right in the middle, but hubby said last night as I was taking that pic I'm definitely carrying low. I guess we'll see. It's like 6 weeks away


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I get you on hating the wait for gender scans, Jess.
Mine is 10 days away and it feels like it is drrrraaagggggiiinnnngggg it's ass! I know 10 days isn't that long but it feels like forever and then some away to me.

I think you have an awesomely cute bump!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Pam. I'm not dreading the time to the scan, I'm dreading the two weeks after the scan where I can't tell anyone if baby is a he or she!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh you having a gender reveal party! I would not be able to keep it a secret! I'm just planning a reveal on Facebook :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

19 Weeks Bump Pics :D

It seems to have lifted a bit??

https://i.imgur.com/c5rop2P.jpg

Sorry for the undies :blush: but I took this one this morning when I was lying in bed. Flat on my back and pulling my tummy in
As you can see my uterus could not be sucked in :happydance:

https://i.imgur.com/pVOdYy4.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

No gender reveal here until baby's born.... :dance:

Facebook announcement about my pregnancy is only 3w4d away... Proud of ourselves... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You've lasted long!!! I'm proud of you guys as well :D


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> You've lasted long!!! I'm proud of you guys as well :D


Yep, and we're gonna keep it that way. The upside of keeping it is no one will tell us what and what not to do or bugging us for any updates whatsoever. :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Luckily I haven't had any of 'those' on Facebook either :D


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't had any of those either. Your bump is so round!


----------



## melewen

Ooh a gender reveal party would be so fun!! There's so many cute ways to share. Daphne I can't believe you haven't announced it yet!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Ooh a gender reveal party would be so fun!! There's so many cute ways to share. Daphne I can't believe you haven't announced it yet!!

Main reason why we haven't announce it in Facebook is because we wanted to wait for the viability. And most apps says it's on 24 weeks. So we decided to wait that long but we have told our immediate family since 9 weeks :lol: Some very very close friends knew about it but were told not to say anything. Glad no one has because nobody congratulate us yet from people we haven't told.. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, i'm voting boy for your bump :dance:


----------



## melewen

You girls are giving me such bump envy!!! I can't wait to have a little bump to vote on boohoohhoooohoohooo

When did all of you start showing? Oh and my heartbeat scan is thursday, yay!


----------



## Jrepp

5-6 weeks lol. I started showing almost immediately....
Here is 5 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jrepp

Here is 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Me, bloated til 9 weeks. At 10 weeks it shrink :haha: started showing at 11 weeks.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think I started showing round about 12 weeks. That is when I started taking bump pics anyway because before that I just felt like flabby and bloated :haha:


----------



## cutieq

When I wear tights tanks, my belly became apparent around 8.5. I think it'll be awhile before it shows through clothes for me. I've been taking bump pics since week 4 though.


----------



## Jrepp

Finished the invites for the gender reveal/baby shower! It took all day but I did it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cutieq

Love it! Great job! We want to do something sports themed too.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love the invites Jess!!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> You girls are giving me such bump envy!!! I can't wait to have a little bump to vote on boohoohhoooohoohooo
> 
> When did all of you start showing? Oh and my heartbeat scan is thursday, yay!

Goodluck with your scan on Thursday Cheryl.... Guess we'll be announcing good news that day...


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54cf48fe8d7a2.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54cf496925e04.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

The mild cramping and spotting went away. Spent Saturday applying drywall mud to our new bedroom closet, got a lot done so made me happy :thumbup: I'm just going to ignore the fact that his mom is buying all this stuff already. If she mentions anything else to me I'm just going to respond with something along the lines of "Thank you for the offer, but him and I are discussing what we would like to get/use" Or "Thank you but we are going to choose items together for our registry" and she can keep whatever she gets at her house. I'm dealing with enough otherwise.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad the spotting went away Jyllian.
I agree with the MIL issue, she can buy things for the baby to then use at her house! Show her!!


----------



## melewen

Love the invite Jess!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54cfad0d20fbd.gif

Sorry, i almost forgot.... :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks D!


----------



## mdscpa

How's symptom spotting Cheryl? :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 7 weeks Cheryl! You just pass half way through 1st tri :dance:
I cannot wait to hear how your heartbeat scan went!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Cheryl, I'm trying to patiently wait for your blueberry pic and a starting bump pic while you are at it :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 7 weeks Cheryl! :happydance: We're all moving right along! I'm so anxious for my first appointment with my doctor on Wednesday. Can't wait to hear our LO's heartbeat <3


----------



## cutieq

Happy 7 weeks Cheryl!


----------



## melewen

Thanks everyone!! Haha Pamela I did almost buy some blueberries yesterday!! I'm doing bump pics outside in front of this big fig tree to show the seasons and everything but I obviously need an assistant for those so I have been putting them off! There's nothing to show but major bloat anyway :(

As for symptoms the nausea still is not really a factor, I feel queasy after meals pretty consistently but I have a preggie pop drop and I am good to go! I did feel queasy at bradley classes tonight and all the other ladies are like mid to late second tri so I'm sure they were laughing at me sucking on preggie pops and looking really focused and then basically falling asleep.. Ha! Fatigue is definitely the worst and I have bloating and boobs are sore but only at night! Isn't that weird?! Like really sore! I started wearing a sports bra to bed! 

Omg can't wait for the scan on Thursday.. But not gonna lie I'm a little nervous!


----------



## melewen

Oh and this is weird but yesterday I was like wtf I have all these zits.. Dh said "yeah I noticed those!"

Um... Honey... Hell no

Anyway I woke up this morning and of course checked my apps to see what baby was up to and new common symptoms and all said you might start breaking out! It was too weird. Slash really not fun...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay so Jyllian (and possibly Dani) have scans tomorrow (Wednesday) and then Cheryl on (Thursday) :dance:

I'm so happy for you guys! Nothing beats the experience! 

I phoned the hospital this morning and confirmed my scan appointment for 11 Feb and the sonographer was soooo nice to me. I almost felt like happy crying because this is the 1st big scan I'm getting. She promised she will give me at least 1 picture because that is what the government allows for. I tried discussing payment of more pics with her and she politely said "let's see how baby is lying"
I'll be happy with just 1 pic seeing that so far I have none so if I get more they will be added bonus. 
I'm still excited to find out gender but I'm most excited about just actually being able to see my little one be healthy.

I have the odd nausea spell and then Sunday night (19w1d) I had my first Braxton Hicks contractions. I think there were like 2. So my thinking is that my uterus would not be practicing if my pregnancy was no longer viable so nothing to worry about :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

That's just great Pam.... Everything is falling into place... And, oh, esp. getting a picture... Like you, i'll be happy even with just one photo and a very healthy little Pamela/DH... :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Morning preggos! 

Luca slept through the night :happydance: I did have a little panic when I realised it was 10am and he hadn't woke me up to nurse but wooo! We slept for 10 hours :cloud9: 

How are you all doing? I'm not very good at keeping up x


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: for nice long sleep...... i would worry as well but moms say that babies wake up when they're hungry so maybe Luca got enough last night :dance:


----------



## melewen

Can't wait for all our scans!!


----------



## mdscpa

Me too Cheryl :dance: 

So, got new twilight pic?


----------



## MamaBunny2

No scan for me :nope: just heartbeat but I'm super excited for that! :happydance: Kirsty wow what a great sleep! Congrats! My DD slept so soundly after we brought her home that I had to keep checking on her and make sure she was still breathing! Hoping this baby is a good sleeper early on...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Kirsty! I'm so glad that you got some good rest and that Luca slept nice and soundly :D

All good here :D just counting the days till I hit half way (4 days) and then my appointment (6 days) AND THEN my 20 weeks scan (8 days) :wohoo:


----------



## melewen

No new twilight pic just yet hahaha if I make it through this week of work I'll be praising the heavens so I'll probably just shoot this weekend. Hopefully starting bump (bloat..) pictures this week!


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian did you so go with you to the appointment?

I am officially up a pound and a half! It may be closer to a pound since I just pooed but if I can gain a pound a week as requested I just might hit 25 pounds gained!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jess! Small victories!! Good for you :hugs:

Jyllian, also anxiously awaiting feedback on your appointment...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Looking forward to hearing all your gender reveals! :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay jess!!!!! Wonderful news :)

Sorry been MIA, been having problems keeping up with all the threads!!! :) way too many subscriptions but I love you all! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 10 weeks Jyliian!!!!!

Happy 9 weeks Ginger!!!!!


Few more weeks and you'll be out from 1st tri.. Hope everything is going well.....


----------



## Jrepp

I just looked at fertility friend for the first time in forever! I can't believe how long it's been since my last period. I'm on cycle day 107, and should be ovulating today if we weren't successful yet. It's weird to think I'm 2 weeks away from missing my 4th period! Wow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The missing periods have got to be one the nicest pregnancy bonuses :D

How are you doing with the nausea Jess? I really hope it has let up some :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

i know. Every month on the 4th I say thanks for this baby and no period :D

Hope you all are doing well!
XX


----------



## mdscpa

*21 Weeks Scan 05/02/2015:*

So today we had our 21 weeks scan as you all ladies know and have been waiting for ages :haha: with me.... It's official *ONE BIG HEALTHY BABY!!!!*


Spoiler

:dance: *THE "Y" CHROMOSOME PENETRADED THE "X" CHROMOSOME* :dance:​

The baby is measuring 21w1 day... Just a day ahead this time so we really are spot on with our weeks. Thanks to fertility friend :haha: 

Oh, and *HE's* weighing 440 grams.... big baby... Because FF says, this week (22) he should be around 350 grams.


*21 Weeks 2D/3D Scan 05/02/2015 Photos/Sonogram:*

We never got our print outs since the sonographer said they are doc's copy.. But DH asked if we can have copies saved in our flash and she agreed, got everything and bigger photos :happydance: Oh, baby is fast asleep during the whole scan with his feet reaching his face :haha: I talked to him this morning that he should cooperate and i guess he did, showing everything wide open and proud :haha:

Disregard the time on the pictures, it's 2 hours late. We were there at 8:30 am then they called us in around 10:30 am... So the machine is about 2 hours late. They should adjust it :haha: Anyways, i don't care about it :haha:

*21 Weeks Result:*


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/REPORT-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsbb34bf99.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FINDINGS-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsfc094355.jpg


*Our 2D Scans:*

*
Baby's BPD:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-01_zpse0d1d461.jpg

Baby's Hearbeat: Saw 4 chambers and nice bloodflow. 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-02_zps46725595.jpg

Baby's Abdominal Circumference:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-03_zpsfc4fd4a1.jpg

Baby's Femur Length:


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-04_zps97538516.jpg


Now, for the BABY's private parts  Here, first photo you'll see the scrotom  and umbilical cord... Second photo shows a definite BOY Part  No more 


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-05_zpsabe80bbd.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg
*

*Our 3D Scans:*


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-05_zps564b9f7b.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-03_zpsfed2db3e.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-02_zpsf94a739e.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-06_zps65d65ecc.jpg


*21 Weeks Pregnant Bump Photos:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21WeeksBumpSummary_zpsa27396fb.jpg

*18 Weeks VS. 21 Weeks Bump Photos:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18wand21wBumpPhotos_zpsb6e24022.jpg



Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21weeks_zps223aa19d.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0302_zpsf47834e8.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0304_zpsca07a1bd.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0305_zps56c14b22.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0301_zps11c00092.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0300_zpsc2f9ad5b.jpg


*Baby&#8217;s Hands from 8-21 Weeks Pregnant:*

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/output_6K3ZK2_zpsp4hx74ak.gif


----------



## melewen

Daphne!!!! The bump never lies!! Pregnancy intuition over here hahaha. I am so glad you guys got an answer and I am so happy it's a boy!!! What an adorable lite face ugh. I love those 4d. Yay!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! My 10 week appointment went well yesterday, for the most part. My SO met me there. I gave a urine sample, checked blood pressure and weight (141.5 from pre-preggy 136) then got situated on the table, awaiting the doctor. He immediately checked for the heartbeat... nothing... checked more... nothing... checked some more... still nothing :sad2: I was super tense and panicking. He went ahead with my exam. I asked "What if you can't find a heartbeat?!" He didn't seem concerned. I was in SUPER PANIC MODE. I was scared, mad, worried, sad... but I tried to reassure myself that if there seemed to be an issue that my doctor would say something, especially during the exam. I asked him if my cervix was blue which made him and the nurse laugh. She said "Sounds like someone's been doing their research. I don't think I've ever heard someone ask that before!" (FYI it wasn't blue. Guess it's an early pregnancy thing and only a percentage of women get it :shrug:) After he finished with that, my doctor said he would try moving my uterus upward towards my abdomen to try and get a listen for the heartbeat. It was kind of awkward, him digging all up in me with one hand and using the doppler with the other, pushing around and all. But then finally...


View attachment Video_20150205110448_by_videoshow (1).mp4


:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:​
We only got to hear it for a few seconds because of course as soon as that little heartbeat came on I started to cry which made me tense up and the doctor lost it. But it's enough to reassure me that I am *really* pregnant. There's a baby in there! :thumbup:

*Sorry I'm not sure how to attach the video file as an actual video in the post. I think it downloads the clip :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

My fave photos so far are as follows:

Side view profile. Hand on his cheek. Maybe this is how he sleeps. :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg


Top view with his feet. Wanna eat those little toes. :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg

Feet making <3 shape.

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything went. Well jyllian. I didnt know if my cervix is blue no one checked it :rofl: but my vag turned bluish/purplish kinda thing early on. I was afraid to look at it :haha: coz it looks like its dead :rofl: now i'm not sure how it looks like coz i cant see it anymore because of my huge bump. Glad something is covering it up now :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dead-looking hoo-ha :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

The middle one is adorable, Daphne. Are those the bottom of his feet? 

The top pic freaks me out. We had ours done at 15 weeks and I couldn't look at them without getting spooked. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kirsty. Yes its the bottom of his feet. Cant get over looking at those little toes :dance:First pic dont bother me but looking at it it looks like Bok Choy has a black eye maybe he punched himself accidentally :haha: or maybe he is wearing a makeup for halloween. :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just showed my husband the middle photo and he said it's not his feet. Apparently he's flexing and kissing his guns for us all :dohh: men


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: men has no imagination :rofl: 
The 2D version of that is very clear, bad the sonographer didnt take a pic of it. The monitor showed baby is sideways with his two feet reaching his face. So we know its his feet :haha:


----------



## melewen

Kirsty3051 said:


> Just showed my husband the middle photo and he said it's not his feet. Apparently he's flexing and kissing his guns for us all :dohh: men

Here's a real-life view of your baby boy, Daphne!

https://www.allmaxnutrition.com/wp-content/uploads/Posing-199x300.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Cheryl.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You ladies crack me up :rofl:

Oh Jyllian! I'm so glad you updated and that everything went well!!!! Whas your MIL there and how did SO react?


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> The missing periods have got to be one the nicest pregnancy bonuses :D
> 
> How are you doing with the nausea Jess? I really hope it has let up some :hugs:

Still there, still going strong. I don't think it's going anywhere to be honest.



mdscpa said:


> *21 Weeks Scan 05/02/2015:*
> 
> So today we had our 21 weeks scan as you all ladies know and have been waiting for ages :haha: with me.... It's official *ONE BIG HEALTHY BABY!!!!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> :dance: *THE "Y" CHROMOSOME PENETRADED THE "X" CHROMOSOME* :dance:​
> 
> The baby is measuring 21w1 day... Just a day ahead this time so we really are spot on with our weeks. Thanks to fertility friend :haha:
> 
> Oh, and *HE's* weighing 440 grams.... big baby... Because FF says, this week (22) he should be around 350 grams.
> 
> 
> *21 Weeks 2D/3D Scan 05/02/2015 Photos/Sonogram:*
> 
> We never got our print outs since the sonographer said they are doc's copy.. But DH asked if we can have copies saved in our flash and she agreed, got everything and bigger photos :happydance: Oh, baby is fast asleep during the whole scan with his feet reaching his face :haha: I talked to him this morning that he should cooperate and i guess he did, showing everything wide open and proud :haha:
> 
> Disregard the time on the pictures, it's 2 hours late. We were there at 8:30 am then they called us in around 10:30 am... So the machine is about 2 hours late. They should adjust it :haha: Anyways, i don't care about it :haha:
> 
> *21 Weeks Result:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/REPORT-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsbb34bf99.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FINDINGS-21WEEKSSCAN_zpsfc094355.jpg
> 
> 
> *Our 2D Scans:*
> 
> *
> Baby's BPD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-01_zpse0d1d461.jpg
> 
> Baby's Hearbeat: Saw 4 chambers and nice bloodflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-02_zps46725595.jpg
> 
> Baby's Abdominal Circumference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-03_zpsfc4fd4a1.jpg
> 
> Baby's Femur Length:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-04_zps97538516.jpg
> 
> 
> Now, for the BABY's private parts  Here, first photo you'll see the scrotom  and umbilical cord... Second photo shows a definite BOY Part  No more
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-05_zpsabe80bbd.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/2D-06_zpsb04e140d.jpg
> *
> 
> *Our 3D Scans:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-04_zps2f93ddfc.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-05_zps564b9f7b.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-03_zpsfed2db3e.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-02_zpsf94a739e.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-01_zpsd7cc1eeb.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/3D-06_zps65d65ecc.jpg
> 
> 
> *21 Weeks Pregnant Bump Photos:*
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21WeeksBumpSummary_zpsa27396fb.jpg
> 
> *18 Weeks VS. 21 Weeks Bump Photos:*
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18wand21wBumpPhotos_zpsb6e24022.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/21weeks_zps223aa19d.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0302_zpsf47834e8.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0304_zpsca07a1bd.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0305_zps56c14b22.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0301_zps11c00092.jpg
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0300_zpsc2f9ad5b.jpg
> 
> 
> *Babys Hands from 8-21 Weeks Pregnant:*
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/output_6K3ZK2_zpsp4hx74ak.gif

That's awesome daphne. Hopefully I'll be joining you in team blue in a few weeks. How do you feel about the gender switch? Did you ask about a hidden twin?



MamaBunny2 said:


> Hey ladies! My 10 week appointment went well yesterday, for the most part. My SO met me there. I gave a urine sample, checked blood pressure and weight (141.5 from pre-preggy 136) then got situated on the table, awaiting the doctor. He immediately checked for the heartbeat... nothing... checked more... nothing... checked some more... still nothing :sad2: I was super tense and panicking. He went ahead with my exam. I asked "What if you can't find a heartbeat?!" He didn't seem concerned. I was in SUPER PANIC MODE. I was scared, mad, worried, sad... but I tried to reassure myself that if there seemed to be an issue that my doctor would say something, especially during the exam. I asked him if my cervix was blue which made him and the nurse laugh. She said "Sounds like someone's been doing their research. I don't think I've ever heard someone ask that before!" (FYI it wasn't blue. Guess it's an early pregnancy thing and only a percentage of women get it :shrug:) After he finished with that, my doctor said he would try moving my uterus upward towards my abdomen to try and get a listen for the heartbeat. It was kind of awkward, him digging all up in me with one hand and using the doppler with the other, pushing around and all. But then finally...
> 
> 
> View attachment 842307
> 
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:​
> We only got to hear it for a few seconds because of course as soon as that little heartbeat came on I started to cry which made me tense up and the doctor lost it. But it's enough to reassure me that I am *really* pregnant. There's a baby in there! :thumbup:
> 
> *Sorry I'm not sure how to attach the video file as an actual video in the post. I think it downloads the clip :shrug:

That's so great Jyllian! I'm glad they were able to get the heartbeat for you...even for a second. Did your mil go?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh NO Jess, I'm keeping hopes up that it will go away :hugs: I've said before that I had ms for 8 weeks and lost 5kgs but never as bad as you so I really do empathise! I know it will be well worth it in the end but would be nicr if you didn't have to suffer anymore :hugs:


----------



## startd

Hi everyone - can I please join in?


----------



## Kirsty3051

No ;) ...of course you can! Welcome to the mad house :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Shrimp update! Went for a pg confirmation today and we saw the gorgeous little bean and they even showed a 3d.. We could see the little hands and feet! Looks just like a shrimp... The tech did the heartbeat for a few seconds and we got a bpm of 159. Perfect! Doc says everything looks perfect so we are thrilled :) unfortunately we learned we have to deliver at this hospital we didn't want to.. It's like 25 minutes away vs one 5 min away! But there's nothing we can do. Oh well

https://i62.tinypic.com/2jtdgh.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Aw hello cute little shrimp! Awesome news Hun!


----------



## Jrepp

Why can't you give birth at the hospital you want?


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> Why can't you give birth at the hospital you want?

Apparently the hospital we want is out of network. BLEH! So we would have to pay totally out of pocket--$3600--and we're already paying $600! Oh babies..


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Why can't you give birth at the hospital you want?
> 
> Apparently the hospital we want is out of network. BLEH! So we would have to pay totally out of pocket--$3600--and we're already paying $600! Oh babies..Click to expand...

Is there another in-network that you like? I hope red tape when it comes to insurance. I went backwards and found the hospital I wanted and then doctors that deliver there


----------



## Wishing1010

Wonderful news, Jyllian!!!! So glad they found the HB!

Cheryl, so happy hun! Everything looks great! They just finished building a hospital like 8 mins from home but I can't imagine leaving my current doc. Current doc 25 mins away though so that sucks lol.

Jess, really praying for you to get some relief soon!!! Been too long! We're hoping for team blue too :)

Welcome, startd!!!! :) how far along are you?


----------



## melewen

I still get to use my doctor and the hospital is nothing to sneer at for sure, very modern and a bit luxe (still no bathtubs grrrrr) BUT I was so looking forward to laboring at home for so long, knowing the hospital was so close. It'll all be fine we had just had such plans! Oh well. Google actually shows them being only five minutes further, So maybe ive been taking a long route?

Anyway I made these funny little eggs to tell my best friend and cousin.. I blew all the "egg" out and then dyed them inside and out like a teal color then spray painted them white to look like eggs on the outside.. I'm rolling up a tiny note to put inside that says I'm preggers or whatever, still not sure how I'm going to say it, and then I put it in a little white box with some of that crinkly paper grass and Washi tape on top. Can't wait to see how they react!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> I still get to use my doctor and the hospital is nothing to sneer at for sure, very modern and a bit luxe (still no bathtubs grrrrr) BUT I was so looking forward to laboring at home for so long, knowing the hospital was so close. It'll all be fine we had just had such plans! Oh well. Google actually shows them being only five minutes further, So maybe ive been taking a long route?
> 
> Anyway I made these funny little eggs to tell my best friend and cousin.. I blew all the "egg" out and then dyed them inside and out like a teal color then spray painted them white to look like eggs on the outside.. I'm rolling up a tiny note to put inside that says I'm preggers or whatever, still not sure how I'm going to say it, and then I put it in a little white box with some of that crinkly paper grass and Washi tape on top. Can't wait to see how they react!

Gotcha! You're so creative. I've literally just been sending a text LOL


----------



## melewen

Well I did totally find the idea on pinterest!! Lol. But considering my job I think everyone would be like uh.. You have to do something crafty! I just texted most of my friends really :) starting my seasons o' bump pictures tomorrow!


----------



## startd

I'm about 4 weeks. Told the DH last night and will tell my parents tonight


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome to the craziness StartD :D
Congrats on your pregnancy!

I'm Pamela if you'd like to give a go at the first names like we've been going at :D

Cheryl I love your announcement ideas! So cool!!
I'm so happy your appointmet went well too!!


----------



## Wishing1010

startd said:


> I'm about 4 weeks. Told the DH last night and will tell my parents tonight

Congratulations!!! That's amazing! Is this your first child?


----------



## mdscpa

startd said:


> Hi everyone - can I please join in?

Welcome to our crazy world..... Don't worry that's what makes this group fun :haha: I think i saw you posted before in the other sticking together group.... Glad you got your :bfp: :dance:

BTW, I'm Daphne....


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, we did ask the sonographer to check if there's only one and told her about the different genders we got in our previous scans... She carefully checked and there's only one baby... Still i'm very happy even with a gender switch. I prefer girl but when i was told before that i might be having a girl , i was kinda hoping deep down that the baby becomes a boy next scan... :haha: Crazy me, can't really decide what i prefer... All in all, i'm so happy....


----------



## mdscpa

Great idea Cheryl.... Will you videotape them as well? Can't wait to hear your stories about it... :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Today is CD20 for me and I'm still getting ewcm (started on CD10). I always ovulated on CD 14/15 before Luca so have no idea what's going on

Don't think I'll be joining the pregnancy gang any time soon! :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh Kirsty, i had EWCM from CD9-CD20 (O), creamy CD21, and another EWCM on CD22. The cycle i got pregnant.. :dance: Are you ready yet? :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

My ewcm stopped after ovulation with Luca, then started again at 5dpo and never really stopped. DH has a lot to answer for if I end up pregnant again. So much for using the pull out method for 6 months :bodyb:


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmmm.. I totally forgot that we haven't had :sex: in the long time again and remembered that we only had :sex: TWICE last month... WTH!!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Were averaging about 4 times a month. I think hubby is liking it that way as he doesn't have a very high sex drive in the first place.


----------



## cutieq

I'm dying for it but DH has been afraid. I'm attacking him this weekend.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DH is also avoiding :sex: I wish there was some other way to convince them that they don't need to be scared :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

DH wanted nothing but :sex: during my pregnancy. He still asks on a daily basis now. Bless him. :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> DH wanted nothing but :sex: during my pregnancy. He still asks on a daily basis now. Bless him. :coffee:

Lucky you..... :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> I'm dying for it but DH has been afraid. I'm attacking him this weekend.

We BD'd after 3 months from finding out. So that put me at 16 weeks.... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies sorry I don't have much time to sit on here like I did before because things are starting to pick up at work and when I get home I'm pretty busy with my family and such. His mom DID NOT go to the appointment and I'm glad it was just him and I :thumbup: I didn't even get to see his reaction to finding the heartbeat because I was SO nervous and staring up at the ceiling in anticipation and suspense. He told me he was grinning ear to ear the entire time... I wish I could've seen it or captured it on video :dohh: I had to shorten the video to post on here but at the end when I was crying and apologizing to my doctor for tensing up, you can hear my SO kind of giggle and then comfort me by softly and sweetly saying "It's OK baby". It was a very intense yet intimate and special moment for us.

Reading about the lack of :sex: for some... I just realized I don't think I've had any all week? :shrug: But we have fooled around and he seems to prefer "other" methods with me now :blush: Which I'm totally fine with, makes me feel accomplished :bodyb: But I wonder if he's a bit afraid of vaginal intercourse?


----------



## cutieq

Mine was waiting to feel more comfortable that baby was sticking in there. The doctor told us to keep everything normal. Bless you doc. So DH says he feels more comfortable. I feel like a teenager lol


----------



## Kirsty3051

I was so paranoid about having sex for the first time after finding out. 

"Mind my cervix"
"Did you just touch it?"
"Stop a minute"
"You've literally just smashed my cervix. We're done"

I'm surprised he enjoyed it, let alone didn't run a mile :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Mine was waiting to feel more comfortable that baby was sticking in there. The doctor told us to keep everything normal. Bless you doc. So DH says he feels more comfortable. I feel like a teenager lol

A virgin teenager at that.. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Kirsty :laugh2: I'm good as long as he's still showing me affection and wants to mess around. I'm always most concerned about him and his needs, in that aspect. He's been really great about dealing with my moods and meeting my demands and comprimising with my food preferences.


----------



## melewen

We haven't since finding out! I think we were also pretty exhausted from all the clinical BDing and now associate DTD with those "recommended" positions? Which we NEVER did before. Of course we will on Valentine's so I guess we will see if I spot or anything after! I'm a bit scared for that.. I just don't want to see any blood until September 22nd!


----------



## cutieq

Did any of you ladies to genetic testing? I found out my testing is covered by insurance and we could find out the gender in a few weeks! I don't see any downside because it's non invasive but wanted to get opinions.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian, I'm glad to read about how your appointment went and your SO's reaction. I'm also very glad that you guys got thave that special moment together :hugs:

Kirsty.... You just made me literally almost pee my pants :rofl:

Danik, I haven't had any testing done but would say if it is non evasive and no possibility of it harming Q why not :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

I wonder how SweetMelodies is doing? Was just thinking about her...


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm sure she's fine, probably just adjusting to life as a new mum :) I worked with children before having my own and still didn't realise how hard it was going to be!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes, I was wondering about her too. She is probably loving and cuddling her little girl :D


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, we werent offered such test but i've read about it a couple of times. Since yours is covered why not plus it's non-invasive and you'll defo know your baby's gender sooner instead of waiting few more weeks. Maybe it'll make you bond more with Q. :dance:

AFM, we just arrived home and guess what? DH brought me to babyshop and we started buying few stuff :dance: We also checked cribs, stroller, car seat and everything we could think of :haha: too bad we forgot to bring the list too excited i guess :haha: i'm going to post pictures tomorrow. This is it... :yipee:


----------



## cutieq

Yea. We're going to move forward with it. 

Can't wait to see your pics! Shopping is so fun!

I bought belly bands today. Couldn't button my pants lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww how exciting, shopping is fun! Is it terrible that I want to get mostly new items for this baby? I have nothing and am starting all over again after ten years! Partly, because I was so young with my other two and unable to really provide as I am now and also partly because I am a germaphobe and also picky/particular. My SO's mom tagged me in a FB garage sale site post today regarding another swing. It's a nice swing but not the one I was wanting to look at and hopefully get (I was eyeing up a swing/bouncer seat combo). I am prepared to purchase these things and am in no way expecting things to be bought for and gifted to us. We are going to have a coed shower/diaper party BaBy-Q this summer, as it's his first child and well like I said we have nothing. Is that wrong? Someone said "I thought you only had a shower for your first?". I've heard about having a "sprinkle" for additional pregnancies, but like I said this is HIS first and it's been over a decade since my last pregnancy. It's more so to get family and friends together to celebrate and as of right now him and I are going to plan it. We are going to look at baby items tomorrow while I'm doing some maternity clothes shopping.


----------



## Jrepp

"Proper" etiquette is to have a baby shower for your first unless it's a child of the opposite sex or it's been many years between children. Etiquette aside, I think anyone is entitled to have a baby shower if they want. I think the only thing is to have someone else throw the shower.....anything else goes. We are piggy backing on the party my mom and sister are throwing to do the gender reveal.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In South Africa women have baby showers for every baby so I don't know else wise.

I don't think it is wrong for you wanting to buy new, Jyllian :D


----------



## startd

Thanks everyone. I'm Fi & this will be my first. It's still really early though!

My parents were hilarious - after months of "guessing" they were totally surprised


----------



## startd

cutieq said:


> I'm dying for it but DH has been afraid. I'm attacking him this weekend.

Haha I just had to give my DH a quick anatomy lesson


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I've been to showers for second babies for sure! So I wouldn't worry. I was just thinking about what kind of shower we would want and it's just like yours! Co-ed, just a party. Dh will appreciate being involved I know

Dani I had no idea testing was ever covered!! You inspired me to put it on my list of questions for insurance! Can't wait to find out the sex.. Love that you're rocking belly bands already! Is it baby or bloat do you think?


----------



## melewen

Bump series begins... Obviously there's no bump quite yet but I wanted to get a standard and show the wintry weather!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/7weeks-1.jpg


----------



## melewen

YES THOSE ARE MATERNITY LEGGINGS dont judge..


----------



## Wishing1010

Very cute!!


----------



## cutieq

Insanely cute!


----------



## Jrepp

So cute!


What do you get when you combine a 4" tiny person, a momma that's 12" wide by 5" deep and daddy's hand? That's right folks......daddy just got his first feel of the wee one moving. I am so blessed to have a tiny frame and a posterior placenta. Without those I don't know that I would even be lucky enough to feel baby moving yet.


----------



## SweetMelodies

MamaBunny2 said:


> I wonder how SweetMelodies is doing? Was just thinking about her...




Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm sure she's fine, probably just adjusting to life as a new mum :) I worked with children before having my own and still didn't realise how hard it was going to be!




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yes, I was wondering about her too. She is probably loving and cuddling her little girl :D

I'm here! I just haven't really had a chance to post. It seems like every time I go to something comes up. For instance I've been trying to get back to post on here for almost 2 hours. The little one woke up so I fed her, but she just did not want to settle down again. I just finally got her to calm down and she fell asleep.

It's been crazy, Kirsty is right. I've also worked with children before. My mother ran an daycare for 9 years and I helped her everyday but having your own is very different. I am very thankful to my mother she has been here every weekday when DH is at work, she takes care of me so I can take care of Kira. 

I also didn't realize just how hormonal and stressed out I would be. I thought the worrying during pregnancy was bad. Sorry don't want to scare you ladies but the first 2 weeks I was so paranoid, thank god for the internet I was constantly on my phone when I had time looking up everything I could. I would also randomly burst into tears for basically no reason, which is completely normal. Still was not fun! 

Kira will be 3 weeks tomorrow and I am feeling much better now. Not so stressed out now that I feel more secure in what I'm doing. Also getting use to the lack of sleep lol zzz.:sleep:

I'm sorry I haven't really been able to post much, but I've been reading the posts and I'm glad you ladies are doing well. If you have any questions about these first few weeks don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Sweet, I'm so happy you and Kira are doing well! Don't worry about not being able to post as often, we understand :hugs:

Cheryl, I agre with the other ladies! Those pics are very cute and if you don't mind me saying... You belong in the HOT mamma classes too :D

Yay Jess! Happy DH could feel baby moving! Such a special moment!!


----------



## mdscpa

And here is what we bought last night... Like I said, just a few... :D :lol: First baby stuff.

4 Blankets, 2 waterproof mattress pad, 5 onesies/undershirts (dont blame me i'm not sure what to call them :haha:)... Didn't buy colored onesies because all we could think of is blue :haha: we don't wanna end up having only one color... 

Oh, the scarf upper far right will be used for Adam's photoshoot... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0310_zps40d6fd53.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Great photo Cheryl..... Can't wait to see the bump progress.... Maybe you'll start to show in two or three weeks..... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies..... DH finished the picture slideshow video for our pregnancy announcement never thought i'd cry.... :cry: Don't worry it's a happy tears... We talked and agreed to put it in public NOW instead of waiting few more weeks (24 weeks, V-day)... Why wait if everything is out of our control, right? DH entitled the video "Picture Slideshow" so our friends/relatives wouldn't have a clue before they open the video.... Will post the video later... :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Afternoon ladies. I've had a grand total of 2 hours sleep. Apparently Luca thinks it's funny to keep mum up all night and then sleep all day. I'd be mad if he weren't so damn cute. 

Love your buys Daphne! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha Kirsty poor you :hugs:
Can you try napping while he does?


----------



## mdscpa

At least Luca gave you a POWER NAP time... :lol: 

Video coming in just a few sec... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

He wakes up the second I doze off. It's like they know!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl::haha: He just wanted you to watch him all the time because they know they grow so fast..... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's it is ladies... Just posted few seconds ago in FB....I think DH found the perfect music. :happydance: It's "unlisted" in youtube so it's not searchable... Will edit after few days including the title and description.... Nothing new here coz you've seen all our photos :haha:

https://youtu.be/ZQ0yvq95wRg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0yvq95wRg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't open your video on my phone so will have to watch it later :(


----------



## mdscpa

hmmm.... Why's that? I just put the link from youtube so it should work fine... Sorry for that...


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Pam, it was awesome!

Love the video Daphne. What are people saying?


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Thanks Pam, it was awesome!
> 
> Love the video Daphne. What are people saying?

Thanks.

Nothing yet just people here saying all their congratulations... People back home are probably asleep by now because it's almost midnight there.... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Daphne the object code doesn't work on phones from youtube for some reason BUT if you just post the link as a link it should work. That's what we did with my video. I need you to do this so I can watch your video asap... Without getting out of bed! First trimester: 1. Me....

1000000! I get the baby!!! Take that first trimester!!!!

Pamela Hahahaha I'll take it. These days i look five months preggers after eating anyway so I will gladly gladly take it


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne the object code doesn't work on phones from youtube for some reason BUT if you just post the link as a link it should work. That's what we did with my video. I need you to do this so I can watch your video asap... Without getting out of bed! First trimester: 1. Me....
> 
> 1000000! I get the baby!!! Take that first trimester!!!!
> 
> Pamela Hahahaha I'll take it. These days i look five months preggers after eating anyway so I will gladly gladly take it


Is it working now?

https://youtu.be/ZQ0yvq95wRg


----------



## melewen

Yes!! I love it!!! What a sweet way to share the news :)

My sisters boyfriend is a filmmaker and they came up with the idea to do a trailer for our announcement.. I don't think they liked our basketball recruitment idea because they're not sports fans.. Hahaha. So we are filming next week! Who knows what will come out of that...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Beautiful video Daphne!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Yes!! I love it!!! What a sweet way to share the news :)
> 
> My sisters boyfriend is a filmmaker and they came up with the idea to do a trailer for our announcement.. I don't think they liked our basketball recruitment idea because they're not sports fans.. Hahaha. So we are filming next week! Who knows what will come out of that...

There's lots of way to announce a pregnancy, having lots of options is much better then you can decide which one is perfect fit for you....


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you ladies....


----------



## melewen

I told my best friend last night! I made a little surprise egg message for her and she cried aww. 
https://i59.tinypic.com/23su90x.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/9le4hh.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Aw....


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love your announcement video! Wish we'd of done something more creative than sending a text and ringing people now :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Think I might spend too much time on this site, ladies. Was just chatting away to Luca and said "DH will be home soon" rather than "daddy will be home soon" :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Think I might spend too much time on this site, ladies. Was just chatting away to Luca and said "DH will be home soon" rather than "daddy will be home soon" :rofl:

Luca was like, :saywhat: :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

I wish I could have done something creative.....instead I threw the pregnancy test at my husband and ran around the living room saying "oh shit" over and over.....and then called my mom and yelled at her that I was pregnant. We were going to do a trailer but my belly wasn't big enough so we nixed it


----------



## melewen

Kirsty hahahahaha!

Jess I think we're going to base it around me telling him we're pg. We're storyboarding tomorrow :) we'll use it for our portfolio too so hopefully it will be good! I totally just screamed at Dh when I saw that second line though! No creative surprise for him!


----------



## mdscpa

Well, if you still remember me & DH got our surprise at the same time. I peed in a cup, DH dipped the test took a video and voila, chuckles everywhere... :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm sure this kid thinks I'm the weirdest person in the world. Was having a good ol' dance to Uptown Funk and he sat gurgling at me the whole time :dohh: he already has his 'really mum?' face :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm sure this kid thinks I'm the weirdest person in the world. Was having a good ol' dance to Uptown Funk and he sat gurgling at me the whole time :dohh: he already has his 'really mum?' face :haha:

Don't worry Kirsty, i'm sure he won't have a memory of it when he grows up... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152491563961512&fref=nf


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152491563961512&fref=nf

I was obsessed with these videos in the TWW and while pregnant!


----------



## mdscpa

Me too...Just saw it in my feeds again. Have watch it a thousand times already.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl that is such and awesome announcement to your friend!!! Love it and cant wait to see your trailer!

Kirsty :rofl:
I typed a message to my sister the other day and was all DH as well... needless to say I had a lot of explaining to do after.

DH did not get creative announcement either. I took the test at work the morning. I did not have a test so when I got up I peed in an empty peanut butter jar, got test at pharmacy and dipped the stick. When I got home for lunch he was making a sandwich and I put the test on the counter next to him :haha: The line was faint but there and pink.... to the man's brain I again had some explaining to do :D


----------



## melewen

Daphne I love that video!! I loved the few seconds where I could tell my bean was exactly that stage. Still with paddles for hands!


----------



## mdscpa

FB is flooding with very nice words..... 

Changed my profile pic DH & Me with my big bump captioned waiting for our first and noticed one person commented & asked, "Are you pregnant?" Got so irritated.... WTF? Are you blind? Didn't you read the caption at all? Or what did you think about my big bump? Not even congratulatory words... Haven't replied yet but wanted to put "READ!!!!". :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Had a glob of ewcm with streaks of blood this morning. If I ovulated when I think I did, it'd be too early to be implantation. Can't tell my husband so I'm just posting it here :shrug: that fruitcake would have me out looking at double strollers if there was even a 5% chance of another baby :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Daphne you totally should.. How annoying! Blame it on pregnancy hormones! I would totally be snarky but that's just me :)


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, id probably be that person. Unless the person specifically says pregnant or baby or someone else says it first, I never assume. You have every right to give a nice solid DUH though :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne you totally should.. How annoying! Blame it on pregnancy hormones! I would totally be snarky but that's just me :)

Pregnancy hormones is flaring up.... Unsolicited advice popped in my FB inbox, a friend of a friend who has one son just told me to stay away from facebook due to radiation (FB or computers :lol: :rofl:), no ultrasound unless necessary because of radiation, and that i should relax more and let DH do all the chores - laundry, cooking , etc..... Does that mean i should just lie down til i give birth? Did she honestly think i didn't make my own research? We're not even close and last time we PM'd was years ago..... And now she's telling me what to do? Was she there when we we're TTC for years? :gun::ninja::growlmad: This is one of the things i hate before announcing.... Can't they just say how happy they are and just shut their mouth... Only speak when the're asked. 

Sorry ladies for the rant.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Haha Kirsty, you have a way with worda and if you keep it up I might pee myself :rofl: Could it maybe be o time now? I've seen many ladies 'spot' around o time.

Daphne, I luckily haven't had any of those 'friends' I would just ignore it because as soon as you indulge them they think it's okay. Now stop reading this and slowly step away from the pc due to radiation :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Haha Kirsty, you have a way with worda and if you keep it up I might pee myself :rofl: Could it maybe be o time now? I've seen many ladies 'spot' around o time.
> 
> Daphne, I luckily haven't had any of those 'friends' I would just ignore it because as soon as you indulge them they think it's okay. Now stop reading this and slowly step away from the pc due to radiation :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Ladies I finally had sex! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Ladies I finally had sex! :wohoo:

Wow... Congrats!!!!! :wohoo: What an achievement.... Now, keep it going... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Haha Kirsty, you have a way with worda and if you keep it up I might pee myself :rofl: Could it maybe be o time now? I've seen many ladies 'spot' around o time.
> 
> Daphne, I luckily haven't had any of those 'friends' I would just ignore it because as soon as you indulge them they think it's okay. Now stop reading this and slowly step away from the pc due to radiation :rofl:


Keep Away from PC???? Hell Noooooooo.... I'll die first... :rofl::lol::haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahah :rofl: Okay at least wear one of those metal jacket thingys that they give you when they do x-rays :D

Wohoo Dani!! Look at you!! Oh tell the rest of us growing cobwebs more :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

My DH actually yells when I have the laptop on me and tells me I'm nuking the baby. Idiot. 

Pamela, it wasn't all that exciting. I'm glad we felt comfortable enough and glad the poor guy got some loving but I was cautious the whole time of being too rough and then starting thinking about how I was going to handle spotting. Didn't have any though!

Edit: I left out the best part. Dh's first words are "phew the cycle is broken"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

20 Weeks Bump
I feel very heavy in my lower belly and I was measuring 3cm bigger at 20 weeks... wonder if I'll have a very big baby too :D

Sorry, this might not be the best bump pic but DH got tired of retaking them the whole time so I just chose the best of the lot :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/VAOmZk3.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just finished a list of old wives tales in my journal regarding gender. I'm getting mostly boy on them, I think boy and DH thinks girl.

We'll see in 3 more days when I have my scan who was right... me and the old wives or DH :haha:


----------



## startd

mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Daphne you totally should.. How annoying! Blame it on pregnancy hormones! I would totally be snarky but that's just me :)
> 
> Pregnancy hormones is flaring up.... Unsolicited advice popped in my FB inbox, a friend of a friend who has one son just told me to stay away from facebook due to radiation (FB or computers :lol: :rofl:), no ultrasound unless necessary because of radiation, and that i should relax more and let DH do all the chores - laundry, cooking , etc..... Does that mean i should just lie down til i give birth? Did she honestly think i didn't make my own research? We're not even close and last time we PM'd was years ago..... And now she's telling me what to do? Was she there when we we're TTC for years? :gun::ninja::growlmad: This is one of the things i hate before announcing.... Can't they just say how happy they are and just shut their mouth... Only speak when the're asked.
> 
> Sorry ladies for the rant.... :dance:Click to expand...

Haha that's hilarious. Just smile, nod, don't respond and do your own thing anyway. I hope she's enjoying making her millions, since she obviously knows everything


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Daphne, I'm crying right now...your announcement video is so perfect! <3 

Pamela! Your belly is just super adorable!!!!!!!!

What a cute idea, Cheryl!!! Love the egg :)


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna, you've been really quiet lately is everything ok? 

Glad I could help Pam. Yours came out a ton closer than mine did. If it wouldn't be too much trouble would you mind linking my blog post in your old wives tales post so people know where you got it from?

We got a ton done for the baby shower and invites are out in the mail. I'm going to do a trial run on live streaming to see if we can pull it off.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54d85158e6a58.gif

And thank you for liking the video... Sorry it made you cry though... :hugs: <3

2 more weeks til halfway.... :yipee: Hope Everything is going well....


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54d852ac55fc9.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54d8556887494.gif


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you for the concern, jess and Daphne, I'm doing just fine! Been keeping so busy lately, helping to pass the time :) 

I think the live stream is a great idea, jess!!!!

Happy 27 weeks Aditi (wow!!!) and 8 weeks, Cheryl!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

MIL is staying with us for a week. DH didn't think to tell me until he was walking out the door this morning. I have no idea where she plans on sleeping because our spare bedroom is now a nursery!! Can we come and live with one of you?! :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, Kirsty! I am similar, only one spare room and it's occupied by our nephew. We have a big couch though!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We have a 3 bed but DH uses one room as a home office. I don't know where to put her. I'm tempted to book a hotel room but know she'd only get offended :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, maybe she'll understand now that you have the baby! There's just no room! We use our 3rd room as our cat room/storage :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I love that you have a cat room :rofl:

Our poor dog only has a bed in the cupboard under the stairs. We put it in there when she was getting towards the end of her pregnancy because she kept hiding, and never brought it back out :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I don't mind at all. The least I can do for getting all the awesomeness from you :D
I put your link in there, hope I did it right?

Kirsty, put your MIL under the stairs.... you said there is a spare matress there :rofl:
Just joking hun. If she gets there and she sees that space is really limited she might nog take offense if you book a room for her somewhere closeby?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies :hi: Wow this thread always moves so fast! 

*Cheryl* omigosh your so cute and tiny! Can't wait to see more bump progression photos. I now feel like a fat cow :rofl: The egg announcement is super cute!

*Daphne* love your video! So special!

*Pamela* your bump is adorable!!!

*Dani* congrats on "getting lucky"!

*AFM* I got TONS of maternity wear over the weekend. My SO was a huge help and my kids were so patient and well behaved for me. We had a nice day out of town together. Here I am in some of my purchases. I was comparing my belly from late evening to morning. Not much difference :shrug:


----------



## melewen

Dani!

https://i62.tinypic.com/s2v4a0.jpg

Very proud and a wee jealous. I have felt so tired lately that even though my sex drive is definitely back I'm like wehhhh let me nap during. But then I remembered we could hang from the ceiling or--gasp--in the shower! And we don't have to use soft cups and I can get up immediately and pee and omg luxury! I can't wait for this weekend now... Hahaha! We are going to 50 Shades on Friday... We are big Jamie dornan fans just saying!

Pam your bump is so low now! I am calling boy! I did the ring test thing and even if it started in a back and forth motion it would always end up circling. Super weird. 

Are we going to pretty much all have boys in here?! I was feeling strongly for boy for myself but not so sure what the intuition is anymore 

We did actually buy a piece for the nursery this weekend already! We have a pottery barn outlet by our house and like to go in just to see if we ever find something really nice and we happened to find a beautiful white dresser! It was on sale too so ended up half the original price that they still sell it for online

https://i61.tinypic.com/2mi16o8.jpg

Baby's room / DH's "storage closet"...


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian, sorry but i really got a huge giggle after realizing that your bump pics were taken few hours apart and you're looking for a difference.... :rofl: Still you look lovely and bump is really showing.....

Cheryl, i love the dresser lucky you but not with :sex: though (as if i had any) :haha: Are you gonna repaint the room?


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Kirsty, put your MIL under the stairs....

Don't tempt me! One more dig from her and I'm going to start spitting in her food.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Well the first was taken at around 7pm the evening before and the second was at about 8am the next day before eating a thing, and I even pooped :laugh2: I figured there would be some kind of difference in 12 hours :shrug:


----------



## melewen

Daphne hellllllls yeah, I hate that weird taupe color that they drenched our entire house with! I am thinking of a soft white on 3 walls and on the crib wall and really rich dark dark blue and MAYBE just maybe a big sort of abstract-ish moon decal coming up over the crib. We're doing a nighttime moon/stars theme :) I considered painting a massive mural of 



which I did as a painting years back for DH but um it was stressful enough the first time around trying to make it look exactly right! That movie (Le Voyage Dans La Lune) is the inspiration for the nursery though - it meant a lot to me before I met DH and then became kind of a thing with us. I even tried to rent a projector to play it on loop (it's silent of course) on a huge wall outside the barn at our wedding but omg the details became too much and we scrapped it.. the DVD is around here somewhere.. we should watch it on V Day! Anyway..

It's Twilight day!! I had to do two since I was lazy last week..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/4-8-weeks-800x.png


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, that's it - under the stairs she goes! 

Cheryl, love the dresser and the pics are so cool!! You really are so creative!!
It's crazy how low it feels and like all of a sudden. I even told dh it feels so heavy down there!! 

Jyllian - you look super cute and I'm so jealous you got to poop!! What's your secret :rofl:

So we'll al go sleep tonight and then we'll work tomorrow, sleep tomorrow night..... And then.... We'll go for my 20 week scan :yipee:


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Well, maybe she'll understand now that you have the baby! There's just no room! We use our 3rd room as our cat room/storage :)

I love that you keep your cats in storage :rofl:



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, I don't mind at all. The least I can do for getting all the awesomeness from you :D
> I put your link in there, hope I did it right?
> 
> Kirsty, put your MIL under the stairs.... you said there is a spare matress there :rofl:
> Just joking hun. If she gets there and she sees that space is really limited she might nog take offense if you book a room for her somewhere closeby?

Thanks, I'll check it out soon. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Wow this thread always moves so fast!
> 
> *Cheryl* omigosh your so cute and tiny! Can't wait to see more bump progression photos. I now feel like a fat cow :rofl: The egg announcement is super cute!
> 
> *Daphne* love your video! So special!
> 
> *Pamela* your bump is adorable!!!
> 
> *Dani* congrats on "getting lucky"!
> 
> *AFM* I got TONS of maternity wear over the weekend. My SO was a huge help and my kids were so patient and well behaved for me. We had a nice day out of town together. Here I am in some of my purchases. I was comparing my belly from late evening to morning. Not much difference :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 843007

I love the new clothes. Wouldn't that be crazy if you grew a huge bump overnight! Sometimes it feels like it, but your bump is looking great.



melewen said:


> Dani!
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/s2v4a0.jpg
> 
> Very proud and a wee jealous. I have felt so tired lately that even though my sex drive is definitely back I'm like wehhhh let me nap during. But then I remembered we could hang from the ceiling or--gasp--in the shower! And we don't have to use soft cups and I can get up immediately and pee and omg luxury! I can't wait for this weekend now... Hahaha! We are going to 50 Shades on Friday... We are big Jamie dornan fans just saying!
> 
> Pam your bump is so low now! I am calling boy! I did the ring test thing and even if it started in a back and forth motion it would always end up circling. Super weird.
> 
> Are we going to pretty much all have boys in here?! I was feeling strongly for boy for myself but not so sure what the intuition is anymore
> 
> We did actually buy a piece for the nursery this weekend already! We have a pottery barn outlet by our house and like to go in just to see if we ever find something really nice and we happened to find a beautiful white dresser! It was on sale too so ended up half the original price that they still sell it for online
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2mi16o8.jpg
> 
> Baby's room / DH's "storage closet"...

I love the dresser. It's so cute. Ronny and I bought 2 smaller dressers at Kmart for $35 each and are now using that as a tv stand/dresser and my old dresser (which used to be my moms) is now going out in the jungle for the baby. 

AFM: went out and bought 5 new shirts yesterday because all of mine are starting to roll above my belly and I don't like it. I was too sick to go out today so I am trying to really pack up the closet so I can de clutter what doesn't fit anymore. 

Have any of you heard of a thing called just between friends? It's a huge thing where women get together and sell eachother the toys/clothes/accessories they no longer need for their kids. Everything sells for 1/4 the retail value. There is one here in March and I am seriously thinking of going. They even have maternity clothes for R $1-$10


----------



## MamaBunny2

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jyllian - you look super cute and I'm so jealous you got to poop!! What's your secret :rofl:

I don't have any gimmicks to making a good poop :shrug: I get an overactive sphincter from my mom's side :rofl: My SO is also an active pooper and farter so I'm sure this baby is gonna go through diapers like crazy and I anticipate many blowouts :laugh2: Saw this while we were out shopping over the weekend and told him we needed it to hang outside our bedroom door:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think we have something similiar to that here in South Africa, Jess
We have a 2nd hand page on Facebook where mommies sell their items etc. I've actually gotten a few EXTREMELY DECENT items on there at a great price :D


----------



## melewen

I'm totally going to Once Upon a Child Jess! No sense in paying full price for baby clothes they grow out of in like a week. Play clothes at least


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love that sign Jyllian! Currently I am a crazy ass burp machine! Cannot stop :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

We just used our doppler and so glad to hear Adam's heartbeat. I was a little bit worried coz he barely moves today. We found the spot a little bit higher beside my belly button. He moved few seconds after getting the heartbeat guess he was startled by the loud noise... Felt relieved... :dance: will post the video tomorrow.


----------



## melewen

Had to share this with you ladies.. too funny

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/too-hot-for-google/2012/1/17/porn-for-pregnant-ladies


----------



## Jrepp

I am in so much pain! My pubic bone and entire pelvis ache so badly! Does this happen yo any of you?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry but no Jess I haven't had that type of pain yet. If you worried you should maybe call your doc? 
Feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's our baby's heartbeat at 21 weeks 4 days. If the video doesn't play here's the link....

https://youtu.be/shtXySxyLYM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shtXySxyLYM#t=11


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> I am in so much pain! My pubic bone and entire pelvis ache so badly! Does this happen yo any of you?

So sorry Jess that you're in pain... If it's so bad better get checked out. Praying it's nothing and that your body is just trying it's best to accommodate your LO.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
https://i.imgur.com/qGie8sS.png​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jrepp said:


> I am in so much pain! My pubic bone and entire pelvis ache so badly! Does this happen yo any of you?

It might be worth looking in to SPD, Jess. I didn't know anything about it until I joined this site :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG Cheryl! Those guys just got me all excited! :rofl: Absolutely crazy funny!

Oh and BTW were you searching pregnant porn and then got onto that site? :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

melewen said:


> Had to share this with you ladies.. too funny
> 
> https://www.pregnantchicken.com/too-hot-for-google/2012/1/17/porn-for-pregnant-ladies

:rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> OMG Cheryl! Those guys just got me all excited! :rofl: Absolutely crazy funny!
> 
> Oh and BTW were you searching pregnant porn and then got onto that site? :haha:

Bet she was... :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> https://i.imgur.com/qGie8sS.png​

Yayyyyyy!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going crazy over here :wacko:


----------



## Wishing1010

I would be too!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/giphy_zpsijwmisvy.gif

Like this Pam??? :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

October was a lucky month for us ladies! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> October was a lucky month for us ladies! :)


Agreed... It all started there...... :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

I never imagined I would be here, 18 weeks pregnant, and have all of you ladies to share this experience with!!! (Hormonal pregnant lady this morn lol)


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Kenna.... And we have to thank you for making this thread after me and Pam got :bfp:s... Little did we know, you're next few weeks later.... <3 

We've been through a lot, from TTC, to endless TWW, and now, waiting til we hold our babies.... :dance: <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg I can't wait to see all of our LO!!!!! How awesome is that going to be?!


----------



## mdscpa

So exciting......

Maybe a new thread will follow "sticking together until we TTC again!!!" :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone planning to make a scrap book or photo album? Me and DH planned to make a photo album for our child including all the sonos... We'll have them printed out when we go for vacation probably on October this year... :dance: So exciting to show it when he grows up...


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes! I have already started one :)


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yes! I have already started one :)

Urgh.... Then I'm so late already... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree October was a great month!!!! :dance:

Kenna, we love hormonal pregnant ladies :hugs:

Daphne! You are so spot on with my craziness! I asked dh (again for like the 5th time today) if he was excited for tomorrow... he replies "shit did I forget our anniversary?" :rofl:
He thinks he is soooooooo funny :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

I want to start one, just haven't got the time. I probably have over 1000 pictures of him on my phone so I just need to sort through them and get the ones I want printed :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, I have 1000's of pics of my cats and dog on my phone... I never delete any because I cannot decide which ones I want to keep and which ones I don't :haha:

I don't know how my phone's memory will manage with a baby :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

This day is just DRRRRRAAAAAGGGGIIIIINNNNNGGGG!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/lNJWk8C.gif


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just booked Luca in for his 8 week jabs :cry: 

I have an appointment to book my blood test (iron levels) on the same day. Tempted to ask him to test for HCG too :blush:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Just booked Luca in for his 8 week jabs :cry:
> 
> I have an appointment to book my blood test (iron levels) on the same day. Tempted to ask him to test for HCG too :blush:

Wow is that the time already!

Do you think you might be pregnant again?


----------



## Jrepp

Morning ladies! October was a great month! The only thing that would make this thread better was if Mary could join us. Pam I am so excited to know if your lo is a she or he. How many more hours? I dont know if I want to do a scrub book yet. I was thinking of using shutterfly to create a book for baby of our journey together, but haven't gotten that far and haven't taken the best pics each week. I will say that I'm not worried per say about the pelvic pain, it's probably just my hips widening to let the wee one out. I was just curious if it's just me or if you guys have been feeling it too? I have an appointment Monday wih the pelvic pain doctor and am going to ask her what to do.


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, and we are going to start trying but not with temping or opks when we get the green light from the doc. It took us this long to get pregnant the first time, I'm hoping that it doesn't happen again but if it does at least we didn't waste time.


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wow is that the time already!
> 
> Do you think you might be pregnant again?

I know! It's going so fast. I only feel like I found out I was pregnant a couple of months ago.

I'm not sure, but might as well get my levels checked if he's taking the blood anyway. I've had a little bit of cramping but that could be from giving birth, breastfeeding, or just because AF is due at the weekend :shrug: only one way to find out!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Morning ladies! October was a great month! The only thing that would make this thread better was if Mary could join us. Pam I am so excited to know if your lo is a she or he. How many more hours? I dont know if I want to do a scrub book yet. I was thinking of using shutterfly to create a book for baby of our journey together, but haven't gotten that far and haven't taken the best pics each week. I will say that I'm not worried per say about the pelvic pain, it's probably just my hips widening to let the wee one out. I was just curious if it's just me or if you guys have been feeling it too? I have an appointment Monday wih the pelvic pain doctor and am going to ask her what to do.

I agree with you 100%
We just need Mary!!

I'm so excited for my scan tomorrow! I'll update you ladies as soon as I can. It is currently 15h30 where I am and I'll be at the hospital at 08h00 tomorrow morning. So 16 and a half hours.

Then once I'm there I need to wait for the sonographer to see me. They work on a 1st come 1st serve basis... so that's why I'll be there well before 8 to try and ensure I'm 1st to be assisted.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Have any of you ladies thought about/wrote down your birth plan yet? :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 16 weeks Jess!

Pamela I'm SO excited for your scan today!!!

I did a little pregnancy scrapbook for my other two children so will be doing one for this child as well. I'm so anxious to see what our LO will look like! Here's him and I when we were babies:

​
My OH's mom called me yesterday. I decided to answer. Earlier that day she had informed me of local students that needed volunteers for ultrasound and of course I was definitely interested! I had messaged the lady regarding it but haven't heard back yet. His mom was just checking on that. 

Theeeeen she was like 
"So when's the date for YOUR ultrasound? When are they doing that?"

"Um, that's not until at least 20-22 weeks I believe. I don't have a date yet."

"Oh, so that won't be until like April. Well I gotta make it to that."

I thought to myself, 'Uh we don't even know if we are having anyone at that appointment with us' but I was just like "Yeah... ok". Moving on. Then she asked me if I have been getting any of the tags she's posted me in on these Facebook garage sale sites for baby stuff. I said I did get one for like a swing or something but wasn't sure if certain group restrictions allowed non-members to view things even when tagged in it. She went on about how she saw all this stuff, a stroller, swing, a bundle with a bath tub and other items for cheap, etc. I just let it all roll off my back and just responded with "Yeah. Ok. Wow, nice. Cool. Mmhmm". 

It just doesn't irritate me anymore like it did weeks ago and I'm glad. I know what my OH and I have discussed or/and are planning on doing so that's all that matters to me. Him and I will go look at baby items and make our registry and whatnot, then after the BaBy-Q we can decide where we want to save some money or cut corners with used items or go purchase new items we still need :thumbup: I see no need to start buying all this stuff right now when we are in the middle of renovations to make room for everything and our baby.

So I put on another new top this morning and when I went to remove the tag it said 'Nursing' :saywhat: 

​I would've never thought! It's super comfy and I can definitely use it after the baby is born.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mmmm, wonder what's going on there Kirsty :D Would be cool if you got pregnant all over again with us!

Jyllian, scan is only tomorrow for me - very excited!! :dance:
You really do look super cute on your tops and good for you not allowing your 'MIL' to annoy you :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Whoops! I must've been reading comments from today thinking it was yesterday :dohh: And I forget about different time zones!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No worries :D Time zones get to me as well!


----------



## melewen

You guys caught me! I was totally googling pregnant porn... :rofl: just kidding, I love that blog, she's so funny!

So like you Jess I'm planning on doing a printed book, I got a coupon from destination maternity for tiny prints and they're my favorite so we will probably do bump pictures, sonograms, test pictures,birthdays, our anniversary, the fruit pictures of course, and we are getting the players from our NBA team to hold up the baby jersey I have in a photo with me so those will go too! And probably some labor photos and then the hospital photos of LO. I'm booking a maternity session and can't wait! Except it will be months so I will have to... Lol. It comes with newborn shots so I'm stoked

So what is everyone's final pick for Pamela's LO? Boy? Girl? Let's start a pool! Lol


----------



## melewen

Oh and jyllian not gonna lie that baby picture of you is HILARIOUS. You have like three chins and are like wtf is going on where my mom.. The chunky babies always turn into the super skinny adults! Damn them..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

All the ladies at work today did a pool and all guessed girl. The only guy that works there said it is a boy and knowing him he will make never let the ladies here the end of it if he was right :haha:

My totals so far including myself, dh, work people, family, friends and my thread says:

Girl: 13
Boy: 8

That is about a rough telly and I might have missed some people hahah


----------



## Kirsty3051

Seeing as my prediction for Daphne was wrong, I think I'm going to have to change my vote to boy for you, Pam :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I did change my vote to boy as well....


----------



## Kirsty3051

I love baby pictures! Check out this beauty :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Pamela, dont you dare forget to take a picture!!!!! Thats an order!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I love baby pictures! Check out this beauty :rofl:

Lovely!!!! Im guessing this was you.... :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> Lovely!!!! Im guessing this was you.... :D

Hahaha. Yeah, it's me. Luca is nowhere near that chunky yet!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha I won't go home empty handed Daphne! They will regret messing with me if I don't get pics!

I really don't know anymore about gender, everyone's guesses are starting to come out really close... Would seem that tomorrow will be the tie braker :D


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about/wrote down your birth plan yet? :)

We've thought about it and are waiting for the hospital tour before we sit down and write one. My only plan is to get the baby out safely and to not let me die lol.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Happy 16 weeks Jess!
> 
> Pamela I'm SO excited for your scan today!!!
> 
> I did a little pregnancy scrapbook for my other two children so will be doing one for this child as well. I'm so anxious to see what our LO will look like! Here's him and I when we were babies:
> 
> View attachment 843289
> ​
> My OH's mom called me yesterday. I decided to answer. Earlier that day she had informed me of local students that needed volunteers for ultrasound and of course I was definitely interested! I had messaged the lady regarding it but haven't heard back yet. His mom was just checking on that.
> 
> Theeeeen she was like
> "So when's the date for YOUR ultrasound? When are they doing that?"
> 
> "Um, that's not until at least 20-22 weeks I believe. I don't have a date yet."
> 
> "Oh, so that won't be until like April. Well I gotta make it to that."
> 
> I thought to myself, 'Uh we don't even know if we are having anyone at that appointment with us' but I was just like "Yeah... ok". Moving on. Then she asked me if I have been getting any of the tags she's posted me in on these Facebook garage sale sites for baby stuff. I said I did get one for like a swing or something but wasn't sure if certain group restrictions allowed non-members to view things even when tagged in it. She went on about how she saw all this stuff, a stroller, swing, a bundle with a bath tub and other items for cheap, etc. I just let it all roll off my back and just responded with "Yeah. Ok. Wow, nice. Cool. Mmhmm".
> 
> It just doesn't irritate me anymore like it did weeks ago and I'm glad. I know what my OH and I have discussed or/and are planning on doing so that's all that matters to me. Him and I will go look at baby items and make our registry and whatnot, then after the BaBy-Q we can decide where we want to save some money or cut corners with used items or go purchase new items we still need :thumbup: I see no need to start buying all this stuff right now when we are in the middle of renovations to make room for everything and our baby.
> 
> So I put on another new top this morning and when I went to remove the tag it said 'Nursing' :saywhat:
> 
> View attachment 843287
> ​I would've never thought! It's super comfy and I can definitely use it after the baby is born.

Thank you. Maybe next time your mil brings up the ultrasound you can tell her you need to find out if they allow people in the ultrasound. Just let it roll off your back, unless she actually starts getting you stuff. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> All the ladies at work today did a pool and all guessed girl. The only guy that works there said it is a boy and knowing him he will make never let the ladies here the end of it if he was right :haha:
> 
> My totals so far including myself, dh, work people, family, friends and my thread says:
> 
> Girl: 13
> Boy: 8
> 
> That is about a rough telly and I might have missed some people hahah

Yours seems to be pretty split. My friends and family are split roughly down the middle as well.


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG 16 weeks, jess!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Yep!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh how daft I am :dohh: 
Happy 16 weeks Jess!!

About birthing plan, I don't have much of a plan as the hospital I'll go to supports natural birth. Elective c-section is not an option as they only do c-section in case of an emergency. I'll do some more research about delayed cord clamping and ask them about that. I like the hospital as they also put baby on your chest immediately after birth for an hour to bond etc. If something was wrong then they would take baby away before placing on your chest.

Also they don't have nurseries as they encourage you to be able to breastfeed on demand as soon as baby wants so baby will stay in room with me :D


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Jess... Happy 16 weeks.... How's your MS? Hope it's all in the past now....


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, remind them that there are other ladies they are messing with if they don't give you even one picture.... If possible better do this :brat: when they said they couldnt make a print out.. And if that's the case insist that you take photo using your phone... Or have them recorded directly to a flash.... Just remember to bring one... It'll be awesome if you get a video if printouts is not an option.... Can't wait.... Hoping to wake up with Baby J's first picture....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll do lots of :cry: and :brat: to get my way!!!
There will be no dissapointing my B&B family!

I'm so excited now! Getting closer and closer!!


----------



## melewen

Happy 16 weeks Jess!!

Pam I am totally calling boy!

We are super crunchy with our birth plan. Your hospital sounds awesome Pamela! But ours is not like that. I'll have to be pretty clear that I want to go it totally unmedicated with no interventions unless like ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY. We want to wait for the cord to stop pulsing before cutting it (gotta get that oxygen!) and put the baby on me right after delivery for bonding.. and I really want to watch that newborn crawl! Have you guys seen it?! Unmedicated babies will like legit crawl up to the mama's boob right after birth. Pretty remarkable.


----------



## melewen

Oh and Pamela when is your u/s tomorrow? I need it to be early so I can wake up to the news! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Just few hours away..... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess the only problem with me telling MIL that we aren't sure if they allow anyone else in the us room is that she was at the first appointment when the lady said they allow 8-10 people and she was planning on being right there from the getgo :growlmad: BUT that doesn't matter, I can be honest and say "We haven't yet discussed and decided if we are going to have people join us for the ultrasound. We will be sure to let you know when we figure that out". :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, it will be tomorrow morning. I'll be at the hospital well before 8am to try and be 1st. It's 19h45 now :D

The hospital calls it being baby friendly so they don't allow bottles as breastfeeding is a must! Baby placed on your chest immediately exactly for the reason you said now - they crawl!! I cannot wait for that. So I don't really need a birth plan because what I want is pretty much hospital policy :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's amazing I never heard of that, the baby crawling after birth. I plan on breastfeeding so I have discussed it a little with my OH that I want to have that immediate skin to skin contact after delivery and encouraged him to as well in order to bond with baby. I didn't realize that skin to skin can help bring in your milk supply. I was so young and uneducated with my previous births that I just delivered, let the staff do their thing and then later tried nursing and got frustrated very quickly. I pumped some with my DD but my supply didn't last long. That's one reason why I'm really considering having no one else at delivery but my OH and I. It's going to be a very personal, intimate moment and I'm not comfortable at all with my hoo-ha and fun bags all out on display. If my mom was there it wouldn't be a big deal but I feel like I can't include my mom and not his, I don't know. And if I decide to have my sister in there to videotape I would be OK with that and can justify it because she has an important, specified duty.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The other thing to remember with breastfeeding is that your body will work on supply and demand. Therefore the more you feed, the higher the demand which in turn helps you to supply more.

I'm planning to breastfeed exclusively for the 1st 6 months and will pump when I go back to work.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Also, I didn't realize when I gave birth to my DS that even though the hospital has a nursery that I could keep him in my room with me at night :dohh: So here I was sending him to the nursery every night while I was there thinking that was protocol! With my DD we kept her with us the entire time unless they needed to take her for tests or whatever. This baby isn't going to leave my kung fu grip!:haha: My supply didn't come in until the next day or two and when it did boy was I engorged! I remember making my DH at the time run me to the nearest grocery store for cabbage and I couldn't stuff the leaves in my bra fast enough! And he wanted to look in the hunting section... men :wacko: I've been trying to read up some on breastfeeding on BnB to see other women's tips and suggestions because I'm really determined to stick with it this time. I will likely have 6 weeks off work, if not 8 depending on how I use my vacation time. For the first few weeks - if all works out - I plan to exclusively nurse, then for the couple weeks before I go back to work I will pump and introduce a bottle. I will also need to start and freeze a supply for when I'm back to work. Seems like a lot to do but in the long run it will be cost effective and most importantly best for baby :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is great ideas Jyllian and you are so right! It's healthiest for our babies and for us as well to exclusively breastfeed :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

I already warned my OH that because of my strong desire to nurse that if all does work out he won't be partaking in feedings for a few weeks. He had mentioned helping feed baby a few times but I was like nuh-uh no bottles for awhile! I suggested that perhaps all three of us can snuggle on the couch or in bed together while I nurse, as to include him. And I also said that he can be the one to change the first diaper at the hospital as well as give the first bath and clothe our baby and get plenty of snuggle time so he feels needed and important and not left out :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's very smart to not let the LO have a bottle for weeks! In Bradley they say six weeks nothing but breast, because otherwise there might be nipple confusion. After 6 weeks the baby can understand but until then it can cause problems. I'm not looking forward to waking the baby up every two hours to feed those first few weeks but it's good for both of us in the long run..

I'm also thinking about having just DH & me and the doula in delivery.. but I know my mom will get so upset! However she's super high strung and a nervous sort of person and I know that will stress me out. Maybe I can frame it like it's a really intimate thing just the two of us.. but bleh


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> I've been trying to read up some on breastfeeding on BnB to see other women's tips and suggestions because I'm really determined to stick with it this time

Pumping after feeds really helped us. Luca's weight has shot up since I started doing it and I have a huge amount stored already. :flower:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeeek!!! So the lady I messaged yesterday responded today and included the consent form for me to sign as well as my doctor for the ultrasound volunteer position! I have never and figured would never ever have a chance for an early ultrasound so I am super excited! I had to email what I assume is the course director at the campus, giving her my information, and am awaiting a response to hopefully schedule an appointment! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news Jyllian! Hope you get in nice and early :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

The first lady said I'm perfect because I'm at the stage they're studying. I keep checking my email anticipating a response from the instructor/director lady...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Keeping my FX for you!

AFM: 23h00 and time for bed. Scan day tomorrow :dance: Now if only these constipation cramps will ease so that I can get to sleep!


----------



## Jrepp

I guess I need to look more into the various aspects of labor and delivery.....which is why we need to go do the hospital tour.

For those of you planning on breast feeding......I found these milk trays that freeze the milk in 1oz sticks. You just pop them in the freezer, and when frozen put them in a Ziploc baggie. It's more environmentally friendly and way cheaper than the bags, saved a ton of money too.


----------



## Jrepp

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my 16 week bump pics


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think you have such a cute bump and I cannot wait to start seeing the answers on that board! Old wive tales are fun!

Ladies, today is scan day!!!!!!!!! Just past 6am here so if all goes well we'll know no later than 9am :yipee:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing the wives tales Jess. 

:wohoo: scan day!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Eeeeek sooooo excited. Leaving for hospital in 5mins


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Here is my 16 week bump pics


Love your bump Jess..... Your bump looks like mine, so i'm guessing a BOY.... Are we all having boys in this thread??? :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so excited for you Pam! I'm trying my darnedest to stay awake for the result


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks Jess! I appreciate it. I'm 2nd and the 1st lady just went in about 5mins ago so hopefully not much longer!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG!!!! I was here since 07h30 and a lady that got herte after 8 only just was called in before me :dohh:

I am so not feeling the love right now! Especially because I'm kick ass constipated as well!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, so sorry they kept you waiting instead of calling you in first..... NOW, Breathe in breathe out........... You're next in line.... Still, i cant wait.... :haha: :coffee::coffee::coffee: Is DH with you?


----------



## mdscpa

It's now 11:32 am here.... :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I drank some coke in the hopes that baby would be a little more active than what I've been feeling... didn't do much good. Little one was so happy just lying there :haha: 
This was good as the sonographer could get great measurements. 

Baby was however back up to my face and face down so it was a bit of a difficult position which in turn led to me getting 5 photos and not just the promised 1 :dance: I could cry when she just kept on printing photos!!!!! Next time I'm in town I'm buying her chocolates and delivering it to her! She was amazing!!!!

I was rolled over from side to side so many times I thought I would puke and my tummy was being shaked etc to get baby to open legs but baby did not want to budge at all. Sonographer said to me to turn onto my left side with my back to her for the last time to try and see if she can get the potty shot.
Long silence and then she goes "ooooh" and takes the picture. I turn around and she shows gender. I'm on my back now and she wants to look again but legs closed up tightly again... so we got really lucky. Like a second or 2 of gender show of which she could get a picture :D

Baby measured spot on 20weeks & 4 days and my due date is exactly 27 June :thumbup: Baby weighs close to 370grams, spine is closed, heart beating healthily and sonographer says to keep doing what I am as I'm doing it all right!

Here are my photos for you ladies! The arm indications etc are in afrikaans so just let me know if I need to translate anything.

https://i.imgur.com/bJvpco9.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/eFvr5eh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/PsXhwtu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/qNX9W7K.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/UiFrvFC.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/mdOTV1v.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats again on your baby BOY... He is so gorgeous.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne!

So we are going to go through with being similiar to the end :D 
Same tww temp dips, same cycle BFP, typing at the same time and same gender babies :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks Daphne!
> 
> So we are going to go through with being similiar to the end :D
> Same tww temp dips, same cycle BFP, typing at the same time and same gender babies :dance:

And the breaker is when we actually give birth.. :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

or we might be giving birth together.... hahahaha


----------



## mdscpa

Yes, you never know. I'm due June 18 +/- 1 week. If i exceed June 18 and you give birth few days early we might end up having the same b-days for our baby boys... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just imagine that :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess loving your bump! So cute! I'm gonna catch up to you!

Pamela congrats!!! :happydance: I laughed at the "PP" label on the one photo. I kinda obviously assumed what that one meant :laugh2:

I hope this thread IS full of boys and I'm able to contribute. We want a boy so bad, I'll feel terrible for being slightly disappointed if it's a girl.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jyllian!
Yip, the sonographer thought it would be cute to indicate his pee pee like that and she was right, it is!


----------



## mdscpa

We all have preference but im sure you'll love them equally whether its a boy or girl.. Mind you i prefered a girl but was so happy finding out its a boy.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, you should post your potty shot that dh editted, that is very cute and I'm sure Jyllian will enjoy that too :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

This sounds strange but... I hope I have a PP! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Will hope with you for a PP :D


----------



## cutieq

Also hoping for a PP but will be overjoyed regardless!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pp's for all :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

11 weeks today! :dance:

​


----------



## mdscpa

Here it is Pam... :haha:


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/AdamsPottyShot_zps5c9b9791.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely bump Jyllian.... Can't wait for the time when we all have HUUUUUGE bumps.... Oh, and Happy 11 weeks......


----------



## melewen

Pp's for all indeed!!! Pamela I am like grinning from ear to ear!!! The bump never lies. What was your preference if you had one? 

So far Jess looks 100% :blue: so the track record is strong.. Leave it to us to break the trend when we actually were trying for a boy! Sort of.. I tried the potassium diet and everything but by the time we did conceive we were mostly like "f it" hahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ha! That's great! Got the "goods" all outlined perfectly there :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm guessing a boy too for Jess and Kenna and Dani.... Or maybe all the rest of the pregnant ladies here will get boys.

Pamela, already posted the potty shot last post on page 207... :haha: Just in case anyone missed it :lol:


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ha! That's great! Got the "goods" all outlined perfectly there :laugh2:

DH knows his way around, DONT KNOW WHY :rofl: :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy how we all get along with our pregnancies, next thing we know we are holding our babies in our arms..... :dance:

The next few weeks to expect will be gender scans (not O nor POAS) :haha:, then what?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Cheryl :hugs:

Happy 11 Weeks Jyllian, your bump is coming along nicely!!!!

Thanks for posting Daphne, I just love how cute your dh made your u/s photo :D


----------



## melewen

So how many of you who know the gender already did the baking soda test? I just did it and it didn't fizz at all!! And now I'm like oh man.. I WANT A GIRL!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I didn't do it... Pamela and Jess did.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Cheryl I didn't have a prefernce at all! No lies at all!

And yes ME!! I did the baking powder test and it fizzed like crazy! Boy :D


----------



## cutieq

Oooh how soon can you do the baking soda test? I wanna try!


----------



## melewen

Dani I think they say 10 weeks but I did it today.. um, I can't wait!!


----------



## melewen

I also think we need Daphne to do it for scientific purposes..


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> I also think we need Daphne to do it for scientific purposes..

Ok i need to go get a baking soda and do the test have to watch youtube videos on how to do it :haha: will have to make a video then for you all. :D


----------



## cutieq

Excellent! For those not in my journal, my bump has popped so I ended up telling my manager who blabbed and made me end up telling my team. It all came at me kinda fast but I'm ok. Let the world celebrate the rainbow!!


----------



## mdscpa

i'll probably do it tomorrow night and post the video as soon as possible... Let's see what happens... I'm curious as well... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay Dani! Now everyone can be excited for you!

Ok so what is this fizzy test? And is it baking SODA or baking POWDER? I must try!


----------



## melewen

It's baking *soda* - you put a bit in a cup and then add some wee and if it fizzes supposedly you're having a boy and if not supposedly it's a girl. That's the tale at least! It worked for Pamela. I know I'm still too early but I didn't have a single bubble!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm trying this as soon as I get home! Ooooooh! I actually think we have some baking soda in the break room fridge here at work...


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> It's baking *soda* - you put a bit in a cup and then add some wee and if it fizzes supposedly you're having a boy and if not supposedly it's a girl. That's the tale at least! It worked for Pamela. I know I'm still too early but I didn't have a single bubble!


Cheryl, i just saw this video on youtube it didn't do a thing (a girl) saw her other video (gender reveal) and she got a boy....

https://youtu.be/fUZgm7wRh7s


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUZgm7wRh7s


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah sh*t. It recommends using FMU :brat:

https://www.bakingsodagendertest.com/

And to use fresh baking soda... $%#@$!!! And the link I used is a bit confusing, so you pee in a cup first then add some baking soda? Or put some baking soda in a cup then pee on it? Good grief I make things so difficult.


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ah sh*t. It recommends using FMU :brat:
> 
> https://www.bakingsodagendertest.com/


Guess you'll have to wait few more hours...... How we love waiting, eh!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

But then there's a YouTube video at the bottom and in the comments someone says NOT to use FMU. I guess I'll try it both ways! Will share my results...


----------



## melewen

Yeah Daphne it can definitely go either way from what I have seen! It seems like it MIGHT be more accurate than not, if only like 60/40

But I just watched the video and hers did bubble a little bit, not like foamy like a beer but mine literally did NOTHING. No air bubbles at all. Innnnnnteresting...... When I saw that something flipped in me and I am super Team :pink:! So I am like trying to convince myself, haha. Although we will be overjoyed regardless I know!


----------



## mdscpa

I saw one video that it foamed and she also got a boy.... Oh, well time for me to do my own test now that we know the gender... :haha: 

Jyllian, i will be waiting for your test before i :sleep: :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Pam I am so excited for you!!!! It took me a minute to figure out you were team blue but I am thrilled. Little Jesse is a he!!!!!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess loving your bump! So cute! I'm gonna catch up to you!
> 
> Pamela congrats!!! :happydance: I laughed at the "PP" label on the one photo. I kinda obviously assumed what that one meant :laugh2:
> 
> I hope this thread IS full of boys and I'm able to contribute. We want a boy so bad, I'll feel terrible for being slightly disappointed if it's a girl.

I don't know lol, I'm getting larger by the second. Hopefully it's all baby! I really want a boy too and will be mildly disappointed at first if baby is a girl too. I know I'll be happy either way but after 30 years of wanting a boy, a girl result would be kind of....ya know. Oh well, a baby is a baby and that's what we want,



MamaBunny2 said:


> 11 weeks today! :dance:
> 
> View attachment 843567
> ​

Your bump is so cute! Happy 11 weeks!



melewen said:


> Pp's for all indeed!!! Pamela I am like grinning from ear to ear!!! The bump never lies. What was your preference if you had one?
> 
> So far Jess looks 100% :blue: so the track record is strong.. Leave it to us to break the trend when we actually were trying for a boy! Sort of.. I tried the potassium diet and everything but by the time we did conceive we were mostly like "f it" hahaha

It's so funny how split everyone is. My gender prediction stuff comes out mostly team blue and as I grow larger I'm definitely a low carrier. It will be interesting to see in 4 weeks what happens.



melewen said:


> So how many of you who know the gender already did the baking soda test? I just did it and it didn't fizz at all!! And now I'm like oh man.. I WANT A GIRL!!!

I don't know the gender but mine fizzed right out of the cup. 



mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I also think we need Daphne to do it for scientific purposes..
> 
> Ok i need to go get a baking soda and do the test have to watch youtube videos on how to do it :haha: will have to make a video then for you all. :DClick to expand...

Daphne, go watch I my youtube video of it. I go through the process.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Yay Dani! Now everyone can be excited for you!
> 
> Ok so what is this fizzy test? And is it baking SODA or baking POWDER? I must try!

It's baking soda. You out some in a cup and then pour in a bit of pee. If the pee fizzes and foams like beer supposedly your having a boy, if it's flat your having a girl.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm trying this as soon as I get home! Ooooooh! I actually think we have some baking soda in the break room fridge here at work...

Do IT!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Yay D! I can't wait for your result. Jyllian can't wait to see yours soon... This is like my new equivalent of POAS :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Found this one in a friend's journal. She tested girl 4 times...and had a girl. Doing it tonight!

I found this test that was similar to the baking soda/urine test but instead you use salt/urine. I've done this four times, and got the same result so far - Basically you use a transparent glass and cover the bottom with salt. Then you add your urine to it. If it gets foamy at the top (like a beer), and cloudy, its a boy. If it stays relatively the same but has bubbles that streak from the bottom to the top, its a girl. All four times now, this test has said girl!
I found this test here: Salt + Urine Gender Prediction Test
(If you are over 8 weeks, you can use any urine! If before that, you must use FMU!)


----------



## melewen

Jess when did do your first b/s test?


----------



## mdscpa

Gotta watch your video later Jess.

Dani, maybe i'll try salt/urine tonight and later the baking soda.... Might do them in a mineral water bottle instead of a glass we use. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm gonna try the salty pee test as well! My OH is gonna come home to a mass science experiment :rofl:

It's 2:20 here in Ohio so about 2 more hours at work (I'm off at 4) then running to Target on my way home to get fresh baking soda!


----------



## melewen

I'm doing salty pee! I don't care if I need to wait for FMU! I'm basically in the third month.. and I am a rebel!!


----------



## melewen

So I guess I must wait for fmu.. lol. Mine didn't do anything! It was a little cloudy but no foam and no bubbles


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was just reading a thread on the salt + pee test on BnB. A bunch of ladies tried it. Most were accurate, very few inaccurate. An hour to go before I'm off work! Ooooh this is bringing me back to my TTC days. Instead of POAS it's POBS (Pee On Baking Soda) or POSS (Pee On Some Salt) :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I never went into very specific details with mine. I used baking *powder* and I think it was after 10 weeks (might be wrong). Also did not use FMU.

So I peed in a cup and added that to the baking powder which started to fizz!

Who's next on the gender reveal? Kenna or Dani? I know Kenna has an u/s soon and Dani are you still going to have tests done?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I haven't received an email back from the lady at the campus about scheduling my volunteer ultrasound. I remember her contact number being on one of the forms so I'm going to call just to follow up and make sure she received the email and _hopefully_ schedule something! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Depending on when and how they do the scan mayyybe I can get a gender prediction...


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jess when did do your first b/s test?

I did it a couple times......when I first found out, at 8 weeks, at 12 weeks and at 14 weeks. They all did the same thing.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm gonna try the salty pee test as well! My OH is gonna come home to a mass science experiment :rofl:
> 
> It's 2:20 here in Ohio so about 2 more hours at work (I'm off at 4) then running to Target on my way home to get fresh baking soda!

My hubby kind of stayed away from the bathroom because he always walked in on my Expirement.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I was just reading a thread on the salt + pee test on BnB. A bunch of ladies tried it. Most were accurate, very few inaccurate. An hour to go before I'm off work! Ooooh this is bringing me back to my TTC days. Instead of POAS it's POBS (Pee On Baking Soda) or POSS (Pee On Some Salt) :laugh2:

You're on bub too? You should find me! 

Edit: pregnancy brain at its finest. This is b n b lol



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I never went into very specific details with mine. I used baking *powder* and I think it was after 10 weeks (might be wrong). Also did not use FMU.
> 
> So I peed in a cup and added that to the baking powder which started to fizz!
> 
> Who's next on the gender reveal? Kenna or Dani? I know Kenna has an u/s soon and Dani are you still going to have tests done?

Kenna's is next I believe around 2 weeks from now


----------



## WunnaBubba2

And you Jess... how long for you still?


----------



## Jrepp

4 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So it looks like it will be Kenna, then Dani (if she goes for tests) and then you :dance:

I cannot wait for your gender reveals!

AFM at the moment it all feels so real to me, I feel like I can bond more and now that we know the gender I don't have this constant "itch" like I'm waiting for something. So I'm relaxed.

We are in the process of re-thinking baby's name. Jesse seems a bit more girly to me and I don't know if I'm feeling it :shrug:

Family tradition (which we may or may not follow) is that the 1st born son gets the dad's name. 
DH's 1st name is Amos but we don't call him that and his 2nd name is Daniel. I love Daniel but DH doesn't feel it at the moment. So name is still up for debate :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Pamela I love the name Amos!!!

Jess do you possibly remember if you used FMU whenyou did your earlier b/s test? Have you tried the salty pee test?


----------



## Jrepp

I did each one at a different time to be honest. At this point pee is pee. I would do tonight when you get home and then first thing in the morning for comparison. Ronny covets his salt and I doubt he would let me use some for a pee test. I'll give it a go when we get home though and put it on YouTube for reference


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies, i just did the salty pee and is now uploading on youtube... be sharing the link once it's done.... Guess it's accurate.... I'm not sure if im reading the result correctly though coz it didn't make any sound.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Here it is ladies...... Thought nothing was happening until i put a phone flashlight on... Video is unlisted because families and friends now have a link to my youtube account. Don't want them to see what we're having :haha:


https://youtu.be/XpA61-m7gtM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpA61-m7gtM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela I like Daniel!

I did my test but after watching the video I def didn't let my salty pee sit long enough :dohh: I'm so impatient! I will ha e to try again tomorrow morning. 

Top is before adding urine. Bottom is with urine (I held it for hours! I was waddling around the store waiting on a prescription trying not to wee myself!)



The baking soda fizzes and foamed at the top. The salt did nothing but like I said I didn't leave it sit for more than 30 seconds. Will give it another shot tomorrow...


----------



## Jrepp

I have to pee so I'll try now. Sorry about the brain fog earlier


----------



## mdscpa

Keep it sit for awhile mine didn't react til after 30 seconds..... it just started foggy.... put some lights on and voila, foam started to build up....


----------



## mdscpa

Pregnancy brain is a good pregnancy symptom.... :dance: Ok ladies, have to go sleep... Catch up later..... Goodnight y'all..... :sleep: :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Jrepp

Here is mine baking soda on left, salt on right.....not enough pee I think.


[youtube]koNebYUxMrw[/youtube]


----------



## melewen

Hahahahahah you guys we are nuts


----------



## melewen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REJ9bdt6q8c

Here's mine.. baking soda on the left and salt on the right. It actually looks like there are some bubbles in the baking soda and the salt was really weird.. it was cloudy but then there was almost this like layer of bubbles that weren't REALLY bubbles and wasn't REALLY foam and it moved like a jellyfish when I tilted the cup.. very odd. What do you think of those b/s bubbles?! Point for whom?! I'm going to try in the morning too since I'm so early on and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Jrepp

We aren't nuts......were full of them :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

If you catch it at the end of my video, Ronny walked in. I think he thought the experimentation would stop


----------



## cutieq

I love it! I forgot and came home and peed :rofl: oops


----------



## melewen

Dani!! Way to let us all down!!!

Hahaha kidding


----------



## cutieq

I did it! Cheryl I didn't record but our results were pretty much the same. I had the bubbly baking soda and the jellyfish like salt. My friend who had the girl said she had these results lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! You ladies are awesome!!!


----------



## melewen

Cutie like tiny bubbles in the B/S but no fizz? :pink: !!!!!!! I know you want :blue: though..


----------



## cutieq

Like mini volcanoes? Lol

I want baby! Any sex will do!


----------



## melewen

I feel the same :) I thought I would slightly have preferred boy (I'm mostly terrified to raise a girl in our modern world..) until I saw the b/s and then I pinned turban headbands for like 30 minutes.. :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I have the girl name Ava and now I've been thinking about it all evening :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I love it! We actually don't have a girl name at all.. we have been debating for a while! Any name we love turns up being really popular. Poo! We are thinking Cadence and maybe call her Cady. Or Quinn, Violet, Hazel, Redding, Clémence.. see? We got nothing 

:haha:


----------



## cutieq

I think those are good. Not common at all. Addison & Ava are all we've ever had and I get stuck beyond that. A boy will be the 4th, so no creativity there!


----------



## mdscpa

I have the same result on the salty pee Cheryl.... Really got to do the baking soda to see the difference. Off to our doc in a minute.... Updates later... :hi:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck at the Dr Daphne :hugs:

You ladies are awesome with peeing on stuff!!! Love it. Woke up and checked the thread updates and just a bunch of chicks peeing on shit - priceless :D

Cheryl, my baking powder fizzed like you would not believe. It started to foam and bubble like crazy the minute the urine hit the powder and that indicates boy. So for you my dear friend I'm calling girl :D
Dani, if your results were the same I'll call girl for you as well + your bump looks girl bump to me

I woke up this morning with my cat literally knawing at my leg.. I'm like WTF man if you want me to scratch your head just say so but attempting to eat me won't do you any good :rofl: She is adorable though, she bumps us with her head early hours of the morning to get scratched. I once put my hands under the blanket so that she could not bump and bite for scratches and she walked up to my face and bit me on my nose! 

After scratching her for a bit I lay there and then it sank in again "we're having a boy" :dance:

Got to work and my fave co-worker decorated my pc with little blue baby hats and blue glitters - so cute!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww that was so sweet of your coworker! So it's about 4am here in Ohio and I had to check my email because the instructor from campus had responded to me yesterday evening. I emailed back wanting to clarify if I needed the a normal scan within 90 days of the volunteer scan as mentioned on the consent forms because that won't happen for me :nope: I only getting one doctor scan at around 20 weeks. I was afraid it would eliminate my chances of volunteering... but she had responded back and said they can scan me as long as I have doctor consent! We will be setting up an appointment today I hope once I fax the doctor form to the office and receive it back to scan and email to the instructor :happydance: I am elated! I will get to see my baby early!!! This is a once in a lifetime chance for me! And I was thinking... since I'm in first trimester, which is what they're studying right now, perhaps they will need me to volunteer as they further into their studies as I will be further into my pregnancy :thumbup: 

I did the pee test again. Baking soda fizzes and had foam at top. Salt did nothing, even after 10 minutes sitting there :shrug: It just looks cloudy and smells.

​
Well, back to bed for me til 6am!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh pregnancy nightmares about being raped by multiple men while DH watches are horrible!!!! I slept like absolute crap :(


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah that sucks Kenna!!! I'm sorry you had such a crappy night and I'm disturbed by just reading it :hugs:


----------



## startd

You are all hilarious. This was very entertaining to join in on later. Still trying to pee on things...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have you had an appointment or BETAS yet Fi?


----------



## mdscpa

*22 Weeks and 0 Day(s) Pregnant *​
:yipee: 6 Month Mark.... 55% Complete, Only 45% Left :yipee:​

*

Ok, here's today's update... Went to our doc as per our appointment, same thing as usual. Q & A, BP is 120/80, weight from 58.50 Kls to 60.03 Kls and of course she listened to baby's heartbeat.. Asked me to have a Tetanus Toxoide injection had to asked her what it was for and said, in summary, for me and baby's protection. OK!!!!!... Had to wait 1 hour before i could get my vaccine... Then, we had another scan... longer one!!!!!  Still cellphones and cameras are not allowed... But DH was so sneaky he took out his phone and started recording but we were already in the middle of the scan (video to follow). The yawning and lots of movement were missed  ... Yeah, the baby was yawning and gulping fluid while it's hand was saying bye bye  to us  ... That was AMAZING..... Oh, and baby is measuring 23 weeks and 1 day, 1 weeks and a day ahead again.... And BABY is still a HE.....He grew from 440g at 21 weeks to 569 at 22 weeks which is off because they dated me at 23w1d.

Next visit will be on March 21st...


February 12, 2015 - Ultrasound Pictures at 22 Weeks Pregnant:


Spoiler
Breech!!!! Not worried, still have time to move....

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0335_zps27f1ca33.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0334_zps8b85baab.jpg


Yawning... Adam's looks like he has a beak... 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0325_zps4a15169f.jpg

Here's i think it's a fish 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0323_zps7f568702.jpg

Adam's backside...

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0322_zps4ad5b978.jpg

The next two are his TITI (tagalog for Penis) pictures... Sonographer called it titi and we asked how he knows tagalog and he said his wife is a Filipina  The video (later) shows how fascinated he is with the titi  he kept coming back there just to make sure he's not mistaking 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0331_zpsea6df740.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0328_zps21ac3f25.jpg


22 Weeks Pregnant: Bump Pictures

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/22WeeksBumpSummary_zps6775d18f.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0317-edited_zps5e0b36ac.jpg 
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0320_zps8713f57f.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0321_zps87997584.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0315_zpsab1e20f3.jpg
https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/IMG_0316_zps5d34817a.jpg

18 weeks and 22 weeks bump comparison:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18-22WeeksComparison_zps8ee040d5.jpg

Adam's Hand from 8-22 Weeks:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/output_RbObaj_zpsgnnsslgf.gif


*


----------



## mdscpa

Here's the screengrab from the video DH took.... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled-1_zpsf7d65e1a.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Screengrab is waaaaaayyyyy better than the sonos. :D


----------



## melewen

Daphne what an amazing experience! Seeing him move I can only imagine you feel that much closer to watching those little arms stretch and little legs kick when he's "on the outside"!! So happy for you! Your dh is like a star too! Mine would be like honey it's illegal! He's a rule follower.... Prosecutor... Lame honey!! Hahah. I'm the opposite!

Kenna that's awful! I know how real pregnancy dreams can feel, I bet you still feel violated!

Pamela that is so sweet of your coworkers :) yes we are pee addicts!! I actually just got up to go and then got back in bed and was like no... Nooooo!!!! I forgot to use FMU!!! I'm so depressed.... :rofl: might as well test it anyway...

Jyllian what are you hoping for? That baking soda definitely looks boy to me! I actually tested my wee ph last night (I used ph strips during ttc to test for CM becoming more basic... Yes.. I am a nerd) and it was a 7, dead center. Not sure what that means! Hmm.... Google time:.


----------



## mdscpa

Dh really wanted a video so he doesnt care :lol: :haha: :rofl: cant wait to share the video.... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Another fun test for us that does not involve pee. Tummy lines! Daphne, yours looks textbook boy - it stops at the belly button. Mine is still light but looks like it's going to go to the ribcage (girl). I had 2 friends that said there's went to the ribcage - one had a boy and one had a girl. 


Old Wives Tale  Linea Nigra

Latin for black line, a linea nigra may appear on your belly during pregnancy. This is a purple/brownish line which extends down the middle of your belly to your pubic area, about 1cm in width. Its known that hormones cause the linea nigra pigmentation, but its not known why it forms in the vertical line that it does.

The old wives tale is this  if you get a línea nigra and it runs from your pubic area to your belly button only, its a girl, and if it goes all the way up from your pubic area to the bottom-most part of you rib cage, then its a boy.


----------



## melewen

Ok.. It's time for another test! According to Dr Ramzis research, the placenta is attached to one side of the uterus based on gender (like 97% of boys attached to one side, 97% of girls attached to the other.. Pretty high numbers!). So let's so see those scan pics! 

Here's mine..
https://i62.tinypic.com/xnbxas.jpg

So in the photo everything is obviously on the right, but that would mean it's aftually on the left side of the uterus right, because of how the ultrasound works? They don't flip ultrasounds or anything do they, to represent a "facing out" version?


----------



## cutieq

This confused me too! Funny we both posted tests lol


----------



## melewen

Ha! Dani we are addicts to the core! So I just read transvaginal exams will show the placenta on the actual side it's on (so mine is on the right) and abdominal will need to be flipped for the answer, so if mine HAD been abdominal it would be attached on the left


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmmmm. My placenta is in front... :lol:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha I think they tested it mostly at 6-8 weeks. Where was it primarily attached then?


----------



## cutieq

Mine was transvaginal so that makes this a right implant?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

This was transvaginal so baby was on the right? 

Right means what and left means what Cheryl?


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/FirstScan18-10-14_zpsf15024de.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Linea nigra - Daphne's goes all the way up, it's just not as dark after the belly button. Mine is the same way. My mom was commenting on it two days ago saying I had a crooked seam. It is slightly off kilter which is funny. This test resulted in a boy point for me.

Placenta - I asked the doc which side the placenta was on and she said right, so that's another boy point.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

Jess is right.. Boy is on the right and girl is on the left! If it's transvaginal it's the side you're looking at. Mine is CLEARLY on the right, like could not be more on the right. Dani I can't really tell with yours because it looks like.. up and down? The uterus? I wish I had known to ask at the time!!

I also POApH today and it was a solid 8!! That's how midwives typically tell early on what you're having - higher ph (6+ I think) is boy and lower is girl. Which is confusing.. because vinegar makes baking soda fizz, right, and vinegar is acidic.. but a high pH is more basic.. so you would think your pee WOULDNT make baking soda fizz if you're having a boy, since your pH would be higher.. omg brain. But it might just be early on? I know the midwives try to test 6-8 weeks


----------



## mdscpa

Yep, my linea nigra went all the way up to the middle of my breast but thinner not as thick as the line bellow my belly button. I read that when it pass your belly button its a boy otherwise a girl. It started below before the line shows up high.


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> Jyllian what are you hoping for? That baking soda definitely looks boy to me! I actually tested my wee ph last night (I used ph strips during ttc to test for CM becoming more basic... Yes.. I am a nerd) and it was a 7, dead center. Not sure what that means! Hmm.... Google time:.

Both my OH and myself are hoping for a boy. I thought the baking soda pointed towards boy as well, but then again that could just be me being hopeful. Maybe I'm not using enough salt and wonder if I used more baking soda if it would really fizz. Perhaps my salt/baking soda to urine ratio is off :shrug: My OH said he just wants a healthy baby above all and part of me wouldn't mind a girl... that means we could TTC again! My OH is determined for a boy :winkwink:

Ok so where do I get these ph strips?!?! More stuff to pee on!

My doctor isn't in today :growlmad: go figure, but I faxed over the consent form to participate in the ultrasound program and will have it completed by tomorrow - fingers crossed! I'm so impatient :brat:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, so DH is home already and he sent me a message that he forgot to take out the flash from his PC. He transferred the video from his phone. Guess we'll have to wait til tomorrow to see it. I was so excited to watch it... Urgh..... Guess he has pregnancy brain as well :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh and almost forgot to share! I got a surprise package delivered to work today...

My OH had chocolate covered strawberries sent to me for Valentines Day!​


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Oh and almost forgot to share! I got a surprise package delivered to work today...
> View attachment 843973
> 
> My OH had chocolate covered strawberries sent to me for Valentines Day!​

Lovely....


----------



## cutieq

Give me some of those strawberries!! 

Mine is definitely up to the ribcage so that could be boy? The plot thickens


----------



## Jrepp

Ronny and I are doing the hospital tour today and going out for v day dinner tonight. I don't know if the place I picked is a great ideas though because it's a mongolian BBQ place and I can't stand the smell of cooking meat lol


----------



## mdscpa

Now, all you ladies are making me jealous... Here, it's not allowed to celebrate V-day either you celebrate it privately at home or go out have dinner like the usual nights.... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, hopefully you won't go and face the throne... Have fun though with DH.....


----------



## Jrepp

Here's the board edited to be filled out. There is still a debate about when in the shower I should put the answers. I think I should tell everyone as they are making their selection.....my mom thinks we should reveal the predictions before we reveal boy or girl.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cutieq

I would let everyone turn in their guesses or make their final guesses and then reveal the answers. We did something like this at a baby shower and people got frustrated and kept changing answers with the answers revealed while they were still guessing.


----------



## mdscpa

So who did the Chinese Gender Tests? I have to browse the first few pages here to get the image i posted before.... All of them predicted a girl and only one said BOY... That same site was what megan posted that predicted her baby boy... :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/BabysGender_zps6e3a0409.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Chinese gender said mostly girl for me.


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Chinese gender said mostly girl for me.

Did you try countdown site? This gave me and Megan the correct prediction :haha: 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php


----------



## cutieq

Just did it....

Your Results

Based on your age and your month of conception, the chinese gender calendar predicts a...
Boy


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Just did it....
> 
> Your Results
> 
> Based on your age and your month of conception, the chinese gender calendar predicts a...
> Boy

Ok, now we wait.... Til you find out... I still didn't make a vote for you though waiting for more bump pics... :dance: But hopefully just in time before you go for your early test that can detect boy/girl... :D


----------



## mdscpa

I'll be doing the urine + baking soda tonight But have to go buy a baking soda first once im out of work... :D


----------



## melewen

Jess what I would do is have like a raffle box where people can put their answers. Like maybe put a printout with other stuff on it, like about what the bump means, etc etc and people can "vote" on it and then fill it out after all of the votes have been cast? We are having a gender reveal party and I am stoked! I think we'll do a vote too and maybe prizes for people who guess right?

I started working on invitations last night.. I am such a nerd hahah

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/invitation1.png

Jyllian here are the strips ones I use.. but they aren't Prime:

PH strips

These are prime.. if you have it:

Prime pH strips

Jealous over those strawberries!! Our local chocolatier has the BEST chocolate covered strawberries, they're like.. cordial almost, and no joke last night I was like honey.. just FYI.. but you are going to need to get me those for Valentine's.. just saying. Oh, and maternity jeans. So.. yeah.. :rofl:

Dani I have always thought of low round bumps being boy, like high less rounded bumps always seem girl to me. Or maybe it's more the shape than anything. That's why I suspected with Daphne and Pamela, at one point their bumps like popped forward like basketballs!

Pregnancy brain moment of the day: I was loading the Chinese gender chart website and my brain saw "unborn baby" as... UNICORN BABY. basically the same thing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Chinese gender on thebump.com says girl for me.


I did this one and it says "It's too close to say!" :growlmad:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/q1029841/baby-gender-predictor-boy-or-girl


This one said boy:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php#chart


----------



## Jrepp

What we have going is a kind of football themed shower/reveal theme going. People are going to cast their vote by writing their name on either a pink or blue football helmet and then grab either a pink or blue string of Mardi Gras beads to designate their team choice. They will then need to sign up for which game they would like to participate in: relay race, jeopardy, family feud, price is right or bean bag toss. After we play games, we are going to open presents and then Ronny and I will answer some questions regarding pregnancy/childbirth before the big reveal.....which at this point is a 3 foot black balloon filled with either pink or blue confetti that we are going to pop for the reveal. I might try to sneak the smoke bombs in still ;) we were going to give each person a balloon with confetti, but 70+ people is a lot of balloons for the two of us to stuff and blow up by ourselves.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I love that idea! I can just see the big balloon popping and all the confetti sprinkling everywhere. How exciting!


----------



## startd

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Have you had an appointment or BETAS yet Fi?

I've had the initial blood tests & everything was within "appropriate ranges". Our first OB appointment and scan is in 3 weeks. I will be very glad to go and check! I know everything is fine, but it will make me feel better


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my baking soda + urine gender test... :dance: Clear as day......

https://youtu.be/YVgJEoSexC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVgJEoSexC4


----------



## mdscpa

startd said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Have you had an appointment or BETAS yet Fi?
> 
> I've had the initial blood tests & everything was within "appropriate ranges". Our first OB appointment and scan is in 3 weeks. I will be very glad to go and check! I know everything is fine, but it will make me feel betterClick to expand...

How far along will you be in 3 weeks? FX everything stays good and better on your next appointment... <3


----------



## startd

Thanks! I'm about 5w+2 at the moment, so still really early!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great so you'll probably be able to see heart beating at around 8ish weeks when you go for scan! Very exciting :D

How are you feeling symptom wise, Fi? Anything?


----------



## mdscpa

Why are you still awake Pam? :haha: Had to ask that to myself as well... I wanted to sleep but i just couldn't.... :cry: Time check 1:02 am...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

00h06 here
I was watching a movie and did not realise what time it was. In bed now and was just checking in on the updates.

Hope you get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, maybe i have to play a movie and hopefully let me fall asleep... :haha: Enjoy :sleep:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks!
Try reading perhaps you'll tire your eyes and fall asleep easier? Good luck!


----------



## mdscpa

Good idea, i'll try reading BnB updates then :haha:


----------



## melewen

Jess can I come?!?! :D That sounds like an amazing time! We're just having a small party for our close friends and will do the shower later so we're doing like.. filled cupcakes and balloons in a box etc. Nothing like your epic bash :D

So I took all of the linked tests..

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Screen-Shot-2015-02-12-at-6.40.42-PM.png

Daphne you have some atomic wee!!! Clear as day is right!! Mine has little tiny bubbles but nothing even close to that. But I think the bubbles might grow.. I think we are team :blue: all the way no matter how many headbands I want to buy! Lol


----------



## melewen

Dani how many days til your test now? Are you doing them at 14w?


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, that's basically what mine does everytime I don't film it. 



melewen said:


> Jess can I come?!?! :D That sounds like an amazing time! We're just having a small party for our close friends and will do the shower later so we're doing like.. filled cupcakes and balloons in a box etc. Nothing like your epic bash :D
> 
> So I took all of the linked tests..
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Screen-Shot-2015-02-12-at-6.40.42-PM.png
> 
> Daphne you have some atomic wee!!! Clear as day is right!! Mine has little tiny bubbles but nothing even close to that. But I think the bubbles might grow.. I think we are team :blue: all the way no matter how many headbands I want to buy! Lol

Of course! Lol. We are talking about live streaming the entire shower for those that are too far away and/or people that just can't come. It's going to be epic!! We were just talking about this powder they use for paint runs, but I think that idea has been mixed.


----------



## melewen

Oh man that would be too fun. But messy for sure!! They do that in India like throw the color powder on people, super fun


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Dani how many days til your test now? Are you doing them at 14w?

I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and the results should be back in 7-9 days! Very excited and anxious for the results and gender. I'm thinking more team boy, but I just want a happy, healthy baby.

Jess, that shower does sound awesome!


----------



## startd

I'm really enjoying reading all of your symptoms and experiences.

So far, I'm sleeping a lot more, and have been feeling nauseous (but not to the point of vomiting) - although I had to stop taking my reflux meds so that doesn't help!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Oh man that would be too fun. But messy for sure!! They do that in India like throw the color powder on people, super fun

I looked up how to do it......seems easy. You mix water and cornstarch together with food coloring, let it dry and then grind it to a fine powder.


----------



## melewen

Dani that's so exciting!!! I tried to ask my insurance if they covered that testing and they were like um there's a lot of genetic testing kthx. So annoying!! Is there a specific name to the test? What all does it cover?


----------



## melewen

Jrepp said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Oh man that would be too fun. But messy for sure!! They do that in India like throw the color powder on people, super fun
> 
> I looked up how to do it......seems easy. You mix water and cornstarch together with food coloring, let it dry and then grind it to a fine powder.Click to expand...


The only problem would be when people get wet.. Food coloring stains so easy!


----------



## Jrepp

A lot of places it's called the harmony test.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies.... :sleep:
Serves me right for going to be so late last night! 

https://i.imgur.com/DTHorJU.jpg

Dani, I'm so excited for your testing. So they do bloods today and then hopefully by no later than 23 Feb we'll know gender :wohoo: Cannot wait! Nothing new there as I cannot wait for anything!

Startd, hopefully you don't get the full on nausea, trust us it sucks ass. I was like "this is so reassuring" and all that jazz but when it was over with I was like never again! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

It was actually the second video i took. First one i poured lots of pee and guess what happenned as soon as im pouring it foamed so fast and spilled itself DH was just laughing have to take away the phone before it reached it :haha: So, i tried the second time using the same pee i have lots for holding too long :rofl: and just poured a little still the same result. So boy it is. 2 points....


----------



## Wishing1010

I had never heard of that type of bloodwork until another girl on here mentioned about a month ago! I wish I would have known, wouldn't have hurt to ask. :( so excited for your results, Dani!!!!

My mom is coming to our gender scan with us :)


----------



## Jrepp

That's awessome Kenna. I was going back and forth between wanting parents there and wanting it to be just Ronny and I. We decided it would be just the two of us for the anatomy scan and my mom is coming to the 30 week scan


----------



## mdscpa

The video DH took at my 22 weeks appointment... :D

Edit: Video Deleted....


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on your bloodwork Dani.... So awesome.... Can't wait to hear your results.... :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> That's awessome Kenna. I was going back and forth between wanting parents there and wanting it to be just Ronny and I. We decided it would be just the two of us for the anatomy scan and my mom is coming to the 30 week scan

I was really surprised when DH thought it would be great to have her there! She is the only grandparent nearby (Matt's parents have both passed and my dad lives 6 hours away).


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> The video DH took at my 22 weeks appointment... :D
> 
> https://youtu.be/AswK0dLBvpI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AswK0dLBvpI#t=10

Omg love this!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> The video DH took at my 22 weeks appointment... :D
> 
> Edit: Video Deleted...
> 
> Omg love this!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Kenna... It's very far but that's the best we could do. Im just thankful we have something to show baby Adam later on.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne holy cow that's a lot of fizzy foam! I think I used way too much pee in mine... now I wanna try a third time!

Aww I hope my OH and I are able to get some video of my ultrasound!


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Daphne holy cow that's a lot of fizzy foam! I think I used way too much pee in mine... now I wanna try a third time!
> 
> Aww I hope my OH and I are able to get some video of my ultrasound!


I've deleted the first video when i put too much pee... the foam kept rising and out the bottle... :haha: so messy so i have to redo the experiment and just added a little bit of pee (same sample)....

DH is trying to edit the video. he wants to zoom it and just leave the audio track. Will share it later once he's successful :haha:

Oh, i hope you could get one and they allow you so no need to hide like DH did... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Jess we are gonna find out the gender at the party! I'm asking my sister to handle the balloons and stuff but she has a weird sense of humor so I'm like uh.. What if she thinks it's funny to put like green balloons in there.. I would kill her!! And then I would have to have the baby in jail!


----------



## cutieq

I am already a sap this morning. That video didn't help. I love it!

Once baby gets bigger, I'm gonna get DH to grab one. 

Genetic blood draw was done this morning. I'm a little nervous but also excited to get them back and know the gender. I'm buying DH and I both mommy and daddy onesies. It will be my first baby purchase. I'm going to buy one of each gender and just return the incorrect one. Yet another TWW lol!


----------



## melewen

Dani ha!! I can't even wait. You need a countdown! 

I POB/S again this morning, I guess expecting a different result? No change of course!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ladies I got the consent form signed by my doctor for the volunteer ultrasound!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am ecstatic!!! I will get to see the baby so much sooner than I ever imagined! The instructor had said if I get everything signed would I like to come next week on Thursday at 11:15 - YES YES YES OF COURSE!!! My OH is a bit upset as he likely won't be able to attend, but I put it to him like this - aside from that, isn't he happy and excited we get to see our baby already? I will be getting pictures and hoping they may allow me to videotape some on my phone while I'm there. Absolutely thrilled I could cry!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:​
If they did a 3D/4D scan it's highly unlikely to see any gender parts yet huh? I'd be 12 weeks and a day. Now I'm being super hopeful!


----------



## mdscpa

OMG!!!!! That's fabulous...... Glad you got your doc's permission.... it's going to be a slow week for you hun but in the end you get to see your LO soon. So excited for you. Ahm, regarding the gender they definitely can see it but it'll be hard to know what it is because at that stage babies still have the same genitals so its not 100% sure....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jylian :dance: I'm so happy you'll get that early scan!

Daphne, I love the video - super amazing :D

Dani, I cannot wait for the results on baby Q's gender! Other than that I trust genetic wise all will be well with him/her :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Today is the best day! I get my ultrasound next week annnnnd one of my best friends just announced her pregnancy! She's due a couple weeks before I am! I'm beyond thrilled! Her and her DH have a son a little over a year old and it took them 5 years to conceive him. I'm so happy to have someone that can lay their fat pregnant a** in my pool with me this summer :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah sounds like fun Jyllian. We live by the sea so a lay my fat ass in the sea :rofl:

Congrats on your friend's pregnancy, so cool that you can share with her.

AFM: baby boy is really becoming active these last few days! I love and cannot wait for dh to feel!! 21 weeks tomorrow :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Just arrived home from buying 1 week grocery supply and guess what babyshop is on sale so we decided to buy Adam's clothes from 0-12 months sizes :dance: DH had to fall in line for an hour at the cashier but it's all worth it. We then went ahead at a local store to get some cool onesies.... No more neutral clothes i think, :D


https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/image_zps507d27a5.jpg


----------



## melewen

Daphne so cute!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those are soooooo cute Daphne :D


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian that's awesome about your scan. It will be too early to tell gender yet but at least you get to see your baby. 

Daphne - those outfits are really cute!


----------



## mdscpa

So me and DH had a discussion earlier today and we're gonna make a gender announcement on my mom's birthday.... She guessed we're having a girl so i think it's the right time to tell them.... :haha: DH already made a video that we are going to post on FB and tag them... We just can't keep it this long while a lot of them keep on bugging us about the gender.... :rofl: March 6 will be the date and im 25w1d by that time, post V-day.... :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## melewen

Cute!!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54e0427d6e417.gif

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Daphne :hugs:

For everybody that doesn't follow my journal:
We got our second :bfp: yesterday afternoon at either 14 or 12 dpo, and I told my husband later that day. We're so excited (and extremely nervous) to be expecting baby #2 so soon after Luca :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You'll do great Kirsty :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa!!!! Congrats, hun!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Kenna, these next 11 days should really hurry by! I cannot wait to see your LO's gender!


----------



## mdscpa

Dani and Kenna are next for the gender reveal right? Then who's next? Jess, Jyllian and Cheryl? Hope ginger will get back soon....


----------



## Wishing1010

I think that's the right order, Daphne! :) 

I'm going crazy Pamela! I did spend a few bucks and bought a super soft yellow blanket and a little book to read the baby now and later too!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you :D

We haven't decided if we're going to stay team yellow or not yet but if we don't, I'm going to try and get a 3d scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender like we did with Luca :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know exactly how you feel going crazy waiting! It will be worth it :D

Kirsty, I don't think I'd be able to go team yellow. Ooohh maybe Luca is getting a sister :D


----------



## cutieq

Thnx got the update Kirsty! I was digging through pages like what are we celebrating?! Congrats!! I'm popping over to your journal now. 

My results should take 5-10 days so I could know as early as Friday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh yippee Dani, I hope it comes in sooner raher than later!!


----------



## melewen

Congrats Kirsty!! That's pretty crazy, a BFP right after! Maybe that will happen with us :D

So we are filming our announcement commercial tonight.. We are doing a parody of Matthew mcconaughey's Lincoln commercials.. Fx it goes well.. Dh is very confident but I know when you get into the studio you start feeling self conscious but I hope we can all pull it off just right!! Can't wait to share with you all!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can't wait either! Have fun Cheryl :D


----------



## mdscpa

Im sure it'll come out great.... Cant wait to see it Cheryl.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Side view 

https://i.imgur.com/WFYokkv.jpg

Lying on my back bump. Stretchmarks and all :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/jOPDPIx.jpg

Taken when I was standing in the kitchen yesterday. Tried to suck my belly in to see my feet but I couldn't. Sorry for the corner boob :blush:

https://i.imgur.com/fi2hpyz.jpg


----------



## startd

Congrats Kirsty!


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> Thanks Daphne :hugs:
> 
> For everybody that doesn't follow my journal:
> We got our second :bfp: yesterday afternoon at either 14 or 12 dpo, and I told my husband later that day. We're so excited (and extremely nervous) to be expecting baby #2 so soon after Luca :D

That's awesome Kirsty! I really hope I can follow in your footsteps and have baby 2 on the way shortly after baby 1's delivery. 



melewen said:


> Congrats Kirsty!! That's pretty crazy, a BFP right after! Maybe that will happen with us :D
> 
> So we are filming our announcement commercial tonight.. We are doing a parody of Matthew mcconaughey's Lincoln commercials.. Fx it goes well.. Dh is very confident but I know when you get into the studio you start feeling self conscious but I hope we can all pull it off just right!! Can't wait to share with you all!

That's really exciting. I can't wait to see what you come up with!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Side view
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/WFYokkv.jpg
> 
> Lying on my back bump. Stretchmarks and all :haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/jOPDPIx.jpg
> 
> Taken when I was standing in the kitchen yesterday. Tried to suck my belly in to see my feet but I couldn't. Sorry for the corner boob :blush:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fi2hpyz.jpg

Your bump is looking great! I can't believe how fast this is all going. I feel like just yesterday you guys were announcing your bfps!

AFM: Had an emotional roller coaster of a day. My dad and brother came over to help us get the crib from walmart and move all of the stuff we have been packing up into storage. Well......walmart lost the crib and we were told to reorder the crib and they would waive the shipping fees to have it sent to my parents. We went back home and I called walmart.com to replace the crib while my hubby, dad and brother loaded the car. The customer service lady said that I had to have the manager waive the shipping fee and so I headed back to walmart. While I was gone, the guys got the car completely loaded and headed out to take it to storage. I got to walmart and they had found the crib. I had to rebuy it from them but it wouldn't fit in the car, so I had to wait for my dad and brother to come back to actually pick the crib up. I am now sitting in my bedroom which is almost totally empty, looking into the dining room which is empty. I feel like I just finished an entire book of my life and am now waiting for the next book to come out.


----------



## A1983

Wow jrepp what a day! Poor you! But the next chapter is going to be even more exciting, beautiful and fill your world with wonderful memories!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 10 weeks A... Been so long since your last post. How are you?


----------



## mdscpa

Movement Update: DH felt baby Adam last night while we were in the kitchen.... The first time he felt him while i'm standing... :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

That's so awesome, Daphne!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Jess that sounds like a lot of hassles but glad the crib is there now :hugs: I agree though your new chapter is going to be great and on a blank canvass you can make magic!

Hi A :hi: How are you doing?

Daphne, I'm so happy DH could feel movements while you were standing. I'm slowly but surely getting there for myself and then hopefully DH will be able to feel soon as well.
At first I could only feel him if I was lying on my back, now I can feel him while I sit as well... next step is to feel him standing and then DH to feel him :D


----------



## mdscpa

That's how mine went.... From lying to sitting and now standing.... What's next? feeling him while i ran? :haha: Found this 3 cute baby boys newborn outwears in one of the sites here.... Good stuff for Adams photoshoot... Doubt if DH will get them because of limited use... :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is super cute!!!
Oh and for anyone who is still doing baby shower invites etc. Try googling the website Punchbowl
They have so many cute things there!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow so much excitement on here while I was gone! Congrats Kirsty how amazing! I finally got a confirmation email back from the instructor and am *FOR SURE* getting my ultrasound this Thursday! :happydance: I am to drink at least 36 ounces of water beforehand and be there at 11:15. She said it should take around an hour and I'll get a CD at the end. This week is going to draaaaaaag :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

Wow Congrats.... :happydance::wohoo: That means we're be able to see a video.... :yipee: Hope all goes well.....


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm throwing around ideas at my OH and _if_ we don't have anyone with us at the gender scan I think this would be a cute idea to send to family members and post on Facebook:


​
We likely wouldn't announce a name at the time.


----------



## mdscpa

Our gender reveal is via video made by DH... And like you we won't be saying telling the name.... Date is also set when to post it on facebook.... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm throwing around ideas at my OH and _if_ we don't have anyone with us at the gender scan I think this would be a cute idea to send to family members and post on Facebook:
> 
> 
> View attachment 845023
> ​
> We likely wouldn't announce a name at the time.

I think we're using this one too! So simple! Gonna post option 2.

Option 2 which I really like since we found out over Christmas

Spoiler

 But it all depend on how my boobs and belly look :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

A video is a cool idea. I just saw an adorable video my friend made titled "My day with daddy" and he used an app on his phone. It has music and all and is so very sweet. Perhaps I can finagle something using my phone and include scan and belly photos with the hand print reveal at the end...


----------



## mdscpa

That's cute.... Hope you find an app...


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, i'm sure you'll look perfect doing the 2nd option....


----------



## Jrepp

Haha speaking of boobs, have your boobs grown like a lot? I put on one of my favorite pre-pregnancy bras and it was so freakin tight. Before the pregnancy, my boobs were a little small for the cups......like a small gap between my boob and the bra, now is a whole different picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MamaBunny2

YES. I had just bought some new bras from Victorias Secret and they fit but had a slight wrinkling to the as they were a little big but not bad. Now my boobs spill over the cup and it leaves an indentation line across my chest! :holly:

This bra was always big and the cups kind of flipped outward at the top which was annoying to wear under certain shirts... but now it fits great!


----------



## cutieq

I've gone from a 34D to 36DD and I'm just getting started!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Wait until the milk comes in, ladies! I was an E-F cup before pregnancy (I'm not sure if UK sizes come up different to American?) and DH keeps commenting that it looks like I'm going to topple over, they've grown so much :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Boobies!!! Lol :)

I'm up to a 34D now, so up a full cup size!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Before kids, I was a 34B. With each pregnancy I swelled up to a full 34C near D I'd say after birth. Then my boobs shrunk and sagged down to a small skin filled A cup. There wasn't even any meat left to them :nope: They looked like 2 runny eggs slapped onto my chest. Four years after the birth of my daughter I got breast implants and became a 34D which I love. Now that they are swelling up again I'm nervous and hoping at the end of all this that my boobs don't look like two oranges in tube socks that sag down to my belly button :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Leave it to us to fill the thread with our pee and then our boobs! Haha! I don't think my boobs have changed yet but I haven't worn a proper bra in a while anyway! I ordered like three soft bras from Forever21 recently and haven't looked back


----------



## Kirsty3051

As long as you all keep your postpartum stitches to yourselves, I have no complaints :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwhahaha :rofl: now I feel embarresed by my corner boob

Looking good ladies :winkwink: I too have gone up from a b to a c cup so yes the ladies are making themselves visible. The even enter a room before I do :haha:

Excited for your scan Jyllian :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

We have no shame here in this thread :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay imagine this, baby lying on your bladder, cat on your belly and braxton hicks :wacko:

I might just end up peeing myself real soon :haha:


----------



## melewen

Oh trust me, I can't wait to post pictures of my big new boobs! But first they have to grow.... :blush:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're going to start attracting teenage boys [and probably my husband] before long :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Jrepp

:rofl: mine have gone from a barely A cup to a c cup so far. The problem is I have a concave chest so finding fitting bras has been a challenge. Ronny got me some medium sports bras but they are way too tight now and I refuse to go to a large. We might go look for some real bras soon


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Kirst! :rofl:
You are too funny!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess my chest kind of caves inward at the breast area, like my lower rib cage sticks out more so but it caves in up top :shrug: Before my implants I hated how my stomach area seemed to stick out farther than my boobs... without being pregnant.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54e2e90149162.gif


----------



## A1983

mdscpa said:


> Happy 10 weeks A... Been so long since your last post. How are you?

I know im sorry!! Before DD I could keep up with posts like this ha ha but now I only have chance for a quick read and sometimes a reply! I'm all good, sickness maybe easing...think I heard hb on doppler yesterday  it was either baby or placenta either way-think it was baby as he/she moved away after a couple of seconds! And my scan is in over a week!!

All your bumps are coming along beautifully! Remember that coco tummy butter!! I think I popped last Thursday as defo have a little bump now (im pretty tiny in tum area.. and long!)


----------



## mdscpa

Soon you'll get to hear the heartbeat faster and louder.... :wohoo: for the scan.... Hope you get to share some pictures.... :dance:

I have the cocoa butter and have been applying it before stretchmarks even make an appearance. But i have no problem if i get any though it's part of being pregnant and i'm willing to welcome it/them....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo, excited for your scan A :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 17 weeks, jess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 17 Weeks Jess :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AAAARRGGGH :wohoo: 
I found a place close to my mom who does 4D Scans with a CD and lots of perks.

I'm going for one when I'm 30w5d 23 April :dance:
It's the day before my sister's wedding so I'll be there and it wont be extra fuel expenses because we'll be there anyway.
BONUS: My mom offered to pay half the scan price so I'll be able to easily afford it. My mom, DH and I will go for a 4D scan!!!! I cannot wait anymore and the testimonials that this lady has on her website are out of this world amazing!!!!

Lets all go crazy!!!!!! I just gave myself another count down :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

https://www.somewhatsimple.com/baby-shower-game/

Cute idea!


----------



## mdscpa

I just got a text from DH that he went and bought some baby clothes... Of course, there's always blue in it... Guess we have enough clothes for him already and i have to stop DH from buying more :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg how cute are those?!?! Love that DH goes out of his way to get items for Adam!


----------



## mdscpa

He heard that there's a sale in one of the biggest malls near his office so he checked it. He said, he was just there to look but couldn't leave the things he thought were good... So he bought them :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again, Daphne your DH is so sweet! + I think he is like the only guy I've ever heard of that cannot resist items on sale :rofl:

Kenna, that game looks like fun! I was going to use it for my shower in March... I asked my SIL if she would host for me seeing that my sister isn't keen on it (long story about her kitchen tea etc for those of you who remember)
Anyhow, my SIL very politely advised me that I am not to have any involvement in the shower arrangements except sending her the list of emails for friends who needs to be invited.

She and my friend will arrange the picnic on the farm next to the lake and they don't want my input or money! In South Africa traditionally you are not suppose to plan or know about your own shower. So I don't know about my 2nd one just this one :haha:

Feels like a huge weight lifted for me because I was worrying a little about how I would arrange everything alone from so far away. 

So yeah, there is the cherry on top of my cake day :D 4D scan booked for April and my SIL taking over my baby shower so that I can literally relax and just have fun :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been applying cocoa butter lotion on my belly, bum and boobs even. I never really got stretch marks, at least not noticeable ones :shrug: But I've used the lotion for my previous pregnancies and better safe than sorry :thumbup: I have discovered that not only am I repulsed by the taste, texture and even just the sight of steak... but I also don't care for chicken now :sick: This is totally new for me, so strange. Good thing I still love me a fat, juicy burger (cooked well done) and bacon!

Is it Thursday yet??? :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Pam, DH loves sale and he will always go home with something.... Sometimes i think he's the cheapest guy I've ever known but there are times that he just couldn't stop getting stuff. I remember when i was back home and he went for vacation, he bought lots and lots of kids stuff for his niece and bought more when he arrived and invited his brother's family to go shopping for their daughter... And i know from that moment how he loves kids.... Now, they have a 1 yr old boy which we both haven't seen in person. Wondering how DH will buy gifts for him when we go for vacation this October.... :dance:

Jyllian, when i have MS, all i can eat is chicken, boiled eggs and crackers and some veggies... And oh, i love dipping why fried chicken with vinegar+soy sauce+fresh chili......... 2 more LOOOOONGGGGG days til thursday hun..... Can't wait.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Almost Thursday! :dance:

Now I am starving just reading about your burger.... I think I could easily make out with a McDonalds Cheeseburger right now while fries are watching us do it :D

......... chocolate milkshake just walked in - food orgie :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Omg ladies stop!!!! We are snowed in and I saw some ad for a happy meal yesterday and since then I have been craving a junky cheeseburger with severity! And we are running low on good food here.... Boooooo. I don't think I've eaten hardly any chicken since getting that :bfp: it is a huge aversion! I googled it to see if it was normal and a lot of people claim it's an old wives tale that you're having a boy! My old wives are definitely confused 

At my best friends shower we played two cute games, one similar to that bag game where it said like baby nolan and we had to come up with baby items that started with each of those letters, or I forget what word it was but something like that. It was more like playing pictionary or something and we all got really competitive hahaha. And then since the nursery had an animal theme I made a list of animals and people had to guess what their babies are called. It was surprisingly hard!! But that was fun too. No dorky wrapping snickers in diapers or anything hahah! I don't know who's going to do what for my shower! My sister isn't really an organizer in that sense and my best friend has a tiny baby and lives like 8 hours from here. Plus she threw me an amazing bridal shower less than a year ago! My other good friends here are sort of unrelated to eachother so I just have no idea what will happen!

I wonder if I can sled to McDonald's..... I could eat like five cheeseburgers right now!! What have you all done to me!!


----------



## cutieq

I feel your pain! We're iced in and thankfully I begged DH to go get a pizza yesterday before it got too bad. The local shops weren't delivering so we had to carryout and drive a bit.

McDonald's cheeseburgers have been my weakness!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy belated 9 weeks Cheryl!!!! Sorry for the delay... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH took me to Melt Bar & Grill on Valentines Day. Neither of us had been there. I ordered a fat burger with bleu cheese, honey chipotle sauce, lettuce and thick cut onion rings on it and delicious hand cut fries on the side. It was AMAZING! He ordered a burger and got 2 fried eggs, bleu cheese, provolone cheese, avocado, bacon, BBQ sauce, red onion, thick cut onion rings and I have no idea what else if anything! The waitress said his order was all the talk back in the kitchen because it was the biggest, most expensive burger order they've had! Good grief. No wonder this baby is always making me hungry :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

You make me drool ladies!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omg I am starving now!!! I'm making lamb curry for dinner :D

McDonalds would be my weakness too if they were closer. Nearest one to us is 3hrs drive away :cry:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh my! 3 hours?! I have one literally within walking distance, well a 2 minute drive. Then there's Pizza Hut, Wendys, Jimmy Johns, Chipotle, Arbys, Lees Chicken (like Kentucky Fried) and Burger King all right there as well! It's a fast food extravaganza!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> AAAARRGGGH :wohoo:
> I found a place close to my mom who does 4D Scans with a CD and lots of perks.
> 
> I'm going for one when I'm 30w5d 23 April :dance:
> It's the day before my sister's wedding so I'll be there and it wont be extra fuel expenses because we'll be there anyway.
> BONUS: My mom offered to pay half the scan price so I'll be able to easily afford it. My mom, DH and I will go for a 4D scan!!!! I cannot wait anymore and the testimonials that this lady has on her website are out of this world amazing!!!!
> 
> Lets all go crazy!!!!!! I just gave myself another count down :rofl:

That's awesome! I'm glad you're getting something in while waiting for your sisters big day. I hope you post pics! Our first 3d/4d scan is 3 weeks away. 



Wishing1010 said:


> https://www.somewhatsimple.com/baby-shower-game/
> 
> Cute idea!

That is a cute idea. Are you having a shower?



mdscpa said:


> I just got a text from DH that he went and bought some baby clothes... Of course, there's always blue in it... Guess we have enough clothes for him already and i have to stop DH from buying more :haha:
> 
> View attachment 845269
> 
> 
> View attachment 845271
> 
> 
> View attachment 845273

That's cute. I'm glad my hubby isn't all hung ho about clothes or anything like that. We don't have space!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Again, Daphne your DH is so sweet! + I think he is like the only guy I've ever heard of that cannot resist items on sale :rofl:
> 
> Kenna, that game looks like fun! I was going to use it for my shower in March... I asked my SIL if she would host for me seeing that my sister isn't keen on it (long story about her kitchen tea etc for those of you who remember)
> Anyhow, my SIL very politely advised me that I am not to have any involvement in the shower arrangements except sending her the list of emails for friends who needs to be invited.
> 
> She and my friend will arrange the picnic on the farm next to the lake and they don't want my input or money! In South Africa traditionally you are not suppose to plan or know about your own shower. So I don't know about my 2nd one just this one :haha:
> 
> Feels like a huge weight lifted for me because I was worrying a little about how I would arrange everything alone from so far away.
> 
> So yeah, there is the cherry on top of my cake day :D 4D scan booked for April and my SIL taking over my baby shower so that I can literally relax and just have fun :dance:

That sounds like a great shower! Is it going to drive you crazy not knowing the details or do you like the surprise? 



MamaBunny2 said:


> I've been applying cocoa butter lotion on my belly, bum and boobs even. I never really got stretch marks, at least not noticeable ones :shrug: But I've used the lotion for my previous pregnancies and better safe than sorry :thumbup: I have discovered that not only am I repulsed by the taste, texture and even just the sight of steak... but I also don't care for chicken now :sick: This is totally new for me, so strange. Good thing I still love me a fat, juicy burger (cooked well done) and bacon!
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??? :laugh2:

Oh yuck!!!! You're making everyone else hungry an me nauseous lol. What lotion are you using?



melewen said:


> Omg ladies stop!!!! We are snowed in and I saw some ad for a happy meal yesterday and since then I have been craving a junky cheeseburger with severity! And we are running low on good food here.... Boooooo. I don't think I've eaten hardly any chicken since getting that :bfp: it is a huge aversion! I googled it to see if it was normal and a lot of people claim it's an old wives tale that you're having a boy! My old wives are definitely confused
> 
> At my best friends shower we played two cute games, one similar to that bag game where it said like baby nolan and we had to come up with baby items that started with each of those letters, or I forget what word it was but something like that. It was more like playing pictionary or something and we all got really competitive hahaha. And then since the nursery had an animal theme I made a list of animals and people had to guess what their babies are called. It was surprisingly hard!! But that was fun too. No dorky wrapping snickers in diapers or anything hahah! I don't know who's going to do what for my shower! My sister isn't really an organizer in that sense and my best friend has a tiny baby and lives like 8 hours from here. Plus she threw me an amazing bridal shower less than a year ago! My other good friends here are sort of unrelated to eachother so I just have no idea what will happen!
> 
> I wonder if I can sled to McDonald's..... I could eat like five cheeseburgers right now!! What have you all done to me!!

My sister isn't an organizer either, in fact she would wait a week or two before the shower to do anything more than send invites. That's why I took over getting things done. I could just picture you trying to sled your way to McDonald's.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I'm using Palmers cocoa butter formula for stretch marks... but I see they also make tummy butter and massage cream for stretch marks as well :thumbup:

​


----------



## Jrepp

AFm: I went to the pelvic pain doctor and was diagnosed with pelvic girdle pain/sacroiliac joint dysfunction and symphysis pubis dysfunction. So basically the relaxin that my body is producing has made the ligaments too stretchy and it is causing instability and premature separation of my pubic bone. They gave me a pelvic girdle for now to see if it helps and are ordering a sacroiliac belt for me to wear long term, which will provide support to my pelvis. She also palpatated my uterus and said it is just above my belly button.


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess I'm using Palmers cocoa butter formula for stretch marks... but I see they also make tummy butter and massage cream for stretch marks as well :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 845327
> ​

I have the tummy butter, but it is soooo weird. I can't figure out how to use it because it is like a solid thing........ The burts bees mama butter smells horrible, just so you know


----------



## mdscpa

I use the same thing as Jyllian... :dance: We asked the pharmacist and he said it's the best.... I started applying them when i started showing big coz my tummy is so itchy (maybe due to it stretching) and i always have to tuck-in my tops every time we sleep to prevent me from scratching it.... So far, it's working.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I just finished a big pot of lamb curry. I cooked enough for 2 nights... DH and I just finished the whole pot :dohh: It was that good!!

Jess, I'll def share pics of our scan and hope you will too :D It is going to drive me bonkers not knowing the shower details but I don't have anyone on the 'inside' to give me details so I'll have to wait :haha: I love surprised but only if I don't know they are coming if that makes sense. If I know about something then I get nosy and go crazy!


----------



## melewen

I am seriously contemplating venturing out into the set from Frozen that is our neighborhood just to get a freaking cheeseburger now.. ugh. We had some organic ground beef last night and DH was like just make one! But you literally cannot make what makes the McDonalds ones so good.. it's hardly "food" but damn, I would snatch one from the hands of a babe right now. Or an Arbys Beef and Cheddar omg. That's been my biggest craving the whole pregnancy but luckily I've managed so far without! We don't have much fast food nearby so it's always a bit of a trek and we try to eat healthy MOST of the time.. it helps to be able to walk to our Whole Foods.. we're so dorky :rofl:--but "healthy food" is like the LAST thing I want to eat right now! Blehhhh! I could destroy some Arbys mozzarella sticks right now.. like you would claim to not know me if you witnessed it. It sounds like my aversions/nausea have passed and I've tunneled directly into GIMME FOOOOOOD all the time!

I meant to share these yesterday, I think we're going to do this for the out-of-town gender reveal ($20/egg is just too much!): https://blog.zazzle.com/2013/05/12/diy-baby-shower-series-scratcher-postcards/

Jess have you tried Kegels? They are so helpful for delivery and can strengthen your pelvic floor meanwhile. They're our required exercise in Bradley class, but I totally hate them. Bleh! We are supposed to do 200/300, holding for 2 seconds each. I just set the timer for 10 minutes and go with it. We missed the first 3 weeks of class but I think they only did 30 a day back then. I know you mentioned in your blog your pelvic floor might be weak? 

Today we decided we're going to make a little hospital gown for delivery: fixfab.blogspot.com/2010/03/hospital-gown.html I thought this was really cute but I'm not quite as girl as this chick.. I don't think I'll be painting my toenails to match the fabric :D BUT a comfy fabric in a cute color is good for me, and it's only like 3 yards of fabric so not very expensive


----------



## cutieq

I'm relinquishing all shower duties as well. My girls did a fabulous job with my bridal shower so I trust them. All I need are my bump, friends, family, food ....oh and gifts! 

SO great that she could take that off your hands. I absolutely love curry but DH does not. I normally make it when he's away.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Baby boy seems to be loving it too :D I swear I look 20 months pregnant while lying on the couch and he is going at it in there like my uterus has a built-in treadmill :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

He sure loves it... and maybe he wants more... :haha: Mine, always moves like crazy when i take a poo. I think he doesn't like the smell :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh no please!! I don't have any more space for more food!

:rofl: your poo story makes me want to literally roll laughing!


----------



## mdscpa

DH finds it funny... He even said that when i don't feel adam move I should just take a poo. :rofl: :lol: :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:
Men do not seem to understand pregnancy constipation. I tell dh my tummy aches and he will say just poo already :dohh: 
Yah thanks honey, if it was as easy as that do you think I would let myself get clogged up?! Hahah


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was going to try and use the leftover chicken breast from dinner yesterday (that I did not eat) and make shredded chicken and gravy for over mashed potatoes or toast for today's dinner. My OH said it's OK if we don't use the chicken today because he wants to be sure I eat so I guess I'm making the loaded potato soup that I've been wanting to try the past few weeks instead and he wants some garlic bread sticks as well :thumbup:

And speaking of poop... I don't think I've gone yet today. Usually I have to hop outta bed and get that over with before I shower and get ready for work :shrug: Hoping I don't get all clogged up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've learned th in my case it doesn't matter whay I do I'm going to get days of no poo and just need to accept it.

Mmmm potato soup and garlic sticks sound yummy :D what the hell is wrong with me... I just ate and thinking of food again :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> I am seriously contemplating venturing out into the set from Frozen that is our neighborhood just to get a freaking cheeseburger now.. ugh. We had some organic ground beef last night and DH was like just make one! But you literally cannot make what makes the McDonalds ones so good.. it's hardly "food" but damn, I would snatch one from the hands of a babe right now. Or an Arbys Beef and Cheddar omg. That's been my biggest craving the whole pregnancy but luckily I've managed so far without! We don't have much fast food nearby so it's always a bit of a trek and we try to eat healthy MOST of the time.. it helps to be able to walk to our Whole Foods.. we're so dorky :rofl:--but "healthy food" is like the LAST thing I want to eat right now! Blehhhh! I could destroy some Arbys mozzarella sticks right now.. like you would claim to not know me if you witnessed it. It sounds like my aversions/nausea have passed and I've tunneled directly into GIMME FOOOOOOD all the time!
> 
> I meant to share these yesterday, I think we're going to do this for the out-of-town gender reveal ($20/egg is just too much!): https://blog.zazzle.com/2013/05/12/diy-baby-shower-series-scratcher-postcards/
> 
> Jess have you tried Kegels? They are so helpful for delivery and can strengthen your pelvic floor meanwhile. They're our required exercise in Bradley class, but I totally hate them. Bleh! We are supposed to do 200/300, holding for 2 seconds each. I just set the timer for 10 minutes and go with it. We missed the first 3 weeks of class but I think they only did 30 a day back then. I know you mentioned in your blog your pelvic floor might be weak?
> 
> Today we decided we're going to make a little hospital gown for delivery: fixfab.blogspot.com/2010/03/hospital-gown.html I thought this was really cute but I'm not quite as girl as this chick.. I don't think I'll be painting my toenails to match the fabric :D BUT a comfy fabric in a cute color is good for me, and it's only like 3 yards of fabric so not very expensive




mdscpa said:


> He sure loves it... and maybe he wants more... :haha: Mine, always moves like crazy when i take a poo. I think he doesn't like the smell :haha:

I just can't do much food at all. My hubby works for whole foods and literally walks the aisles looking for something I might be able to eat.

That's a really cute idea for gender reveal! Have you seen the one that's sending a pink and blue balloon and poking holes in the gender the baby isn't so when they try to blow up the balloon it pops?

As far as the kegals go, I can't do them. The problem with my pelvic floor is that all of the muscles are in a constant state of tension so they basically cannot constrict. I physically am unable to do the kegals at this point. We were working on getting the muscles to relax but the pregnancy has negated all of our progress and actually is making things worse because the ligaments and joints are too loose making the muscles have to work harder when they aren't working properly as is.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I've learned th in my case it doesn't matter whay I do I'm going to get days of no poo and just need to accept it.
> 
> Mmmm potato soup and garlic sticks sound yummy :D what the hell is wrong with me... I just ate and thinking of food again :rofl:

I'm the same way Pam. Poo is gonna come when it comes and there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so this is conversation time... I'm lying on the couch on my side and DH forces himself in on the couch behind me. So were spooning and he holds my tummy

DH: why is your tummy so fat?
ME: because there is a baby in there
DH: a fat one?
ME: possible + I've had 2 big helpings of curry
DH: Me too and 2 beers. I feel pregnant
(Pushes his tummy out so that I feel it in my back)
ME: laugh at his siliness
DH: don't shake and laugh like that, you'll break my waters

:rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pamela Hahahaha I laughed pretty hard at that. Dh is constantly complaining of his pregnancy symptoms but has not given me any warnings!

Dh just busted in from my glorious nap (thought I was out of the woods as yesterday was feeling great but NO!!! Yesterday's fatigue was sweetly piled on top of today's as well.. Luckily my sleepiness coincides with DH's fc barça game so that was convenient) and is like 

Him: ARE YOU READY TO GO?
Me: what..? Where..? It's literally ice down our entire driveway
Him: I don't care, We need *SUPPLIES*!
Me: what supplies?!
Him: water! (We drink the fancy pants high ph water from whole foods--it's so cheap!! And granted we are out but we have no reason to believe our faucet won't work..) gas! (Thought we had basically a full tank..)
Me: ok... I will go.... ONLY IF.. We can drive through McDonald's

Dh agrees and then I add

I wonder if you could buy like ten and microwave them later?

In anticipation of future cravings of course. This however is too much for dh and he decrees me "gross"

Jess that's too cool Ronnie works at WF! Will yall use their diapers? I like that they have their own chlorine free brand and they have earths own too which are great. The discounts they give their people are pretty good ive heard. I live off of the reeds ginger ale there but I know you can't do ginger :/ 

Just FYI we all know we are supposed to eat like a crap ton of protein in pregnancy but I have so many aversions we decided to buy some protein powder. We found some hemp protein powder that was super cheap and organic AND its like 40% fiber which I think has been helping me loads lately. I made a smoothie with it this morning and blueberry muffins last night. Yum! Might be worth a shot


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess I'm sorry for the news about your pelvis. :( hope you get to feeling better soon. :hugs:

Yes I will be having 2 showers, one for family and one for work/friends. I posted that game to facebook and the girl hosting the work one is going to do it! :)


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Pamela Hahahaha I laughed pretty hard at that. Dh is constantly complaining of his pregnancy symptoms but has not given me any warnings!
> 
> Dh just busted in from my glorious nap (thought I was out of the woods as yesterday was feeling great but NO!!! Yesterday's fatigue was sweetly piled on top of today's as well.. Luckily my sleepiness coincides with DH's fc barça game so that was convenient) and is like
> 
> Him: ARE YOU READY TO GO?
> Me: what..? Where..? It's literally ice down our entire driveway
> Him: I don't care, We need *SUPPLIES*!
> Me: what supplies?!
> Him: water! (We drink the fancy pants high ph water from whole foods--it's so cheap!! And granted we are out but we have no reason to believe our faucet won't work..) gas! (Thought we had basically a full tank..)
> Me: ok... I will go.... ONLY IF.. We can drive through McDonald's
> 
> Dh agrees and then I add
> 
> I wonder if you could buy like ten and microwave them later?
> 
> In anticipation of future cravings of course. This however is too much for dh and he decrees me "gross"
> 
> Jess that's too cool Ronnie works at WF! Will yall use their diapers? I like that they have their own chlorine free brand and they have earths own too which are great. The discounts they give their people are pretty good ive heard. I live off of the reeds ginger ale there but I know you can't do ginger :/
> 
> Just FYI we all know we are supposed to eat like a crap ton of protein in pregnancy but I have so many aversions we decided to buy some protein powder. We found some hemp protein powder that was super cheap and organic AND its like 40% fiber which I think has been helping me loads lately. I made a smoothie with it this morning and blueberry muffins last night. Yum! Might be worth a shot

No, we are cloth diapering for the most part because its way cheaper. He gets 20% but it could be higher if he stopped smoking.



Wishing1010 said:


> Jess I'm sorry for the news about your pelvis. :( hope you get to feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will be having 2 showers, one for family and one for work/friends. I posted that game to facebook and the girl hosting the work one is going to do it! :)

It's alright. We all pretty much knew something was going to happen. Your showers are going to be freaking awesome


----------



## Jrepp

Oh yeah, week 17 bump on bottom and last weeks bump and my nephews bump on top
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Jess we are doing cloth too. Have you picked a style/brand?

We ventured out and got our McDonald's!!! I was also craving watermelon and shockingly they had some at whole foods so I was a very happy girl. Except I got a pretty awful headache tonight so Bleh

I know you all have been dying of curiosity BUT I tried a ring test experiment tonight.. I read some pretty third-eye-y stuff about how the ring will pick up on male/female energy so I tried it over dh, our dog (girl!), my heart (girl.... Clarification, just in case..), and my belly. Three times each. And each time the ring went back and forth for dh and in a circle for me and pup. And for the belly? Back and forth every time! Pretty weird. Probably about as accurate as cold feet or whatever but still, I have a "feeling" it's a boy.... I read a study that said the intuitions educated women (vs I guess.... cavewomen?) are 71% accurate! Crazy no?

I don't know why, after my tww obsessions, that anyone is surprised I'm obsessed with uncovering the sex :rofl: I always felt like there was an *answer* I could find in my charts... And now I'm doing the same with wives tales! Yall need to commit me, on the double :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, your bump is looking great. It seems to have lifted? or is it my imagination? Your nephew is super cute too!!!

Cheryl, I'm happy you got McDonalds but super jealous as well! I could do with 1 (or 10 :haha: ) burgers right now!!!!!

Old wives tales are lots of fun and majority was right for me. My strongest one though was my own intuition. I just had a feeling that it was a boy :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Love love love your bump jess!!!!!!!!!! And I agree with Daphne, your nephew is super cute! :)

Cheryl, it's before 5 in the morning and I'm starving and wanted McDonald's! Lol :)


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jess we are doing cloth too. Have you picked a style/brand?
> 
> We ventured out and got our McDonald's!!! I was also craving watermelon and shockingly they had some at whole foods so I was a very happy girl. Except I got a pretty awful headache tonight so Bleh
> 
> I know you all have been dying of curiosity BUT I tried a ring test experiment tonight.. I read some pretty third-eye-y stuff about how the ring will pick up on male/female energy so I tried it over dh, our dog (girl!), my heart (girl.... Clarification, just in case..), and my belly. Three times each. And each time the ring went back and forth for dh and in a circle for me and pup. And for the belly? Back and forth every time! Pretty weird. Probably about as accurate as cold feet or whatever but still, I have a "feeling" it's a boy.... I read a study that said the intuitions educated women (vs I guess.... cavewomen?) are 71% accurate! Crazy no?
> 
> I don't know why, after my tww obsessions, that anyone is surprised I'm obsessed with uncovering the sex :rofl: I always felt like there was an *answer* I could find in my charts... And now I'm doing the same with wives tales! Yall need to commit me, on the double :D

I am making my own flip style diaper. It seems like a tiny amount of work to put the insert in, but you can reuse the liner so it's a bit more cost effective. By buying the material and sewing our own, we will only be spending $60 to cloth diaper baby 1 for 30 months. Have you picked which ones you like? My ring test swayed back and forth multiple times too. How many burgers did you get?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, your bump is looking great. It seems to have lifted? or is it my imagination? Your nephew is super cute too!!!
> 
> Cheryl, I'm happy you got McDonalds but super jealous as well! I could do with 1 (or 10 :haha: ) burgers right now!!!!!
> 
> Old wives tales are lots of fun and majority was right for me. My strongest one though was my own intuition. I just had a feeling that it was a boy :D

I don't know Pam. My uterus is above my belly button now and baby was hanging out pretty high yesterday.....could be because I had the pelvic binder on and s/he didn't like being squished up. Being as high as baby was, hubby got to feel and see movement from the outside. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Love love love your bump jess!!!!!!!!!! And I agree with Daphne, your nephew is super cute! :)
> 
> Cheryl, it's before 5 in the morning and I'm starving and wanted McDonald's! Lol :)

Why are you up so early? Lol did you get mcdonalds?


----------



## MamaBunny2

12 weeks today! (and my scan *tomorrow*... eek!)

​


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 12 Weeks Jyllian.. You look amazing... And :wohoo: bump pic....


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, our highschool classmate who is also due on June got her gender scan today and also announced on FB... They're having a baby boy!!!!... Hmmmmm... She's now asking what we're having and still holding off.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking good Jyllian and excited for your scan :dance: Happy 12 weeks hun... 1 more week and you'll be 2nd tri
Wait :shock: that really did go by fast


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Pamela! I know right?! I was just telling my OH last night that I can't believe I'll be in second tri soon :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also must admit being a tad bit jealous of how little ms some of you ladies are having / have had :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, every pregnancy is different. I may be going by the books but who knows I may have worst MS in the next and you''l have a smooth sailing next time... But I'm glad my MS tapered-off quickly.... 

I think ranking who got the baddest MS, i'm guessing Jess go first then you then Kenna then me...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yah shame, I'll go with Jess 1st as well. I mean hey we all have to be good at something right ** silly joke **


----------



## mdscpa

I must say, that no matter how bad my MS turned to be I'll be thankful. All for the baby.... Although, i will wish the sickness to be gone asap when it's been lingering for too long.....


----------



## melewen

I think I got super lucky and didn't have much m/s at all. I got it mosly after I ate and once I started eating smaller meals I felt much better. I did notice that two days i didn't use magnesium oil and I felt MUCH worse. I feel strongly that it helps a lot!!! Aside from like 300 processes in your body you need it for so its all around awesome!

Did you need me to send over that double cheeseburger I saved? Lol. I felt pretty ill last night after all that so I don't know if I'll be eating the leftovers!

Jess I had the weirdest dream last night!! You gave birth and we all found out it's a GIRL!!!! Isn't that weird?

We are using flip diapers but will just be buying them. I love that they have the reusable and disposable option so we can use disposable when sending lo to grandma's or going out somewhere etc. They say cloth only costs like $300 vs $2-3000 of disposables and you are really killing it with your DIY! I've gotten way more environmental even than before now that we have a baby on board and I'm freaking out about where they are going to live if we ruin the earth (or their kids..) so that is a huge bonus too. 

Ughhhhh ladies we just had two "snow days" and now it's back to work and I cannot even pull myself out of bedddddd


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes please send me the cheeseburger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Since we are still mentioning food I'll add that my homemade loaded potato soup was DEELISH! :toothpick:
​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh thx!!! Now I want that!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I also must admit being a tad bit jealous of how little ms some of you ladies are having / have had :haha:

I know right! I'm a green eyed monster at the women who have had it easy! 



mdscpa said:


> I must say, that no matter how bad my MS turned to be I'll be thankful. All for the baby.... Although, i will wish the sickness to be gone asap when it's been lingering for too long.....

You won't be saying that after several hours in front of the toilet lol. But I would agree that I got it worse (still do) and then Kenna. 



melewen said:


> I think I got super lucky and didn't have much m/s at all. I got it mosly after I ate and once I started eating smaller meals I felt much better. I did notice that two days i didn't use magnesium oil and I felt MUCH worse. I feel strongly that it helps a lot!!! Aside from like 300 processes in your body you need it for so its all around awesome!
> 
> Did you need me to send over that double cheeseburger I saved? Lol. I felt pretty ill last night after all that so I don't know if I'll be eating the leftovers!
> 
> Jess I had the weirdest dream last night!! You gave birth and we all found out it's a GIRL!!!! Isn't that weird?
> 
> We are using flip diapers but will just be buying them. I love that they have the reusable and disposable option so we can use disposable when sending lo to grandma's or going out somewhere etc. They say cloth only costs like $300 vs $2-3000 of disposables and you are really killing it with your DIY! I've gotten way more environmental even than before now that we have a baby on board and I'm freaking out about where they are going to live if we ruin the earth (or their kids..) so that is a huge bonus too.
> 
> Ughhhhh ladies we just had two "snow days" and now it's back to work and I cannot even pull myself out of bedddddd

That is really weird. I had a dream I was trying to hide my pregnancy and everyone found out.....and then another dream that I was having a baby shower, but it was a setup to kill me and my entire family. I think my dreams are a bit much!

I was reading that the cost of a newborn for the first year is roughly $11,000. That's basically the entire salary I gave up to have the baby. I can't afford that so I'm doing a lot myself. $150 for 6 months of nursing pads! No thanks, I'll make my own for $7, which has will last through multiple children. $2700 for diapers? Ummm.......cloth is better at roughly $10 a month for the cheapest option, or I can make my own for 50 cents a month. Don't even get me started on milk storage freezer bags. I found an option for milk trays that is more economical and cheaper overall at $20 for 2 trays and then you just put the milk in a regular freezer bag. Baby doesn't need brand new clothes when They go through them so quickly......a thrift store for children will work at 50 cents to $1 per item of clothes.

I'll admit, I'm cheap!


----------



## Kirsty3051

$11,000 a year?! The only real expense we have for Luca is nappies and wipes, and that doesn't total anywhere that amount. Child care in the UK is expensive, so I'm assuming that's where the huge figure came from? To put him in to a nursery or with a child minder would cost us roughly £800 a month (converts to $1235)


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I must say, that no matter how bad my MS turned to be I'll be thankful. All for the baby.... Although, i will wish the sickness to be gone asap when it's been lingering for too long.....
> 
> You won't be saying that after several hours in front of the toilet lol. But I would agree that I got it worse (still do) and then Kenna.Click to expand...

You are right... i want it to go away when im facing the throne... But when it's gone, i wanted it back.. :lol: I did get so sick and have been absent for work for days but MS never went pass 16 weeks so i guess i'm still lucky... But I guess other ladies here are luckier....


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> $11,000 a year?! The only real expense we have for Luca is nappies and wipes, and that doesn't total anywhere that amount. Child care in the UK is expensive, so I'm assuming that's where the huge figure came from? To put him in to a nursery or with a child minder would cost us roughly £800 a month (converts to $1235)

It includes daycare, disposable diapers, wipes, clothes, store bought baby food, and the gear you need such as a crib, car seat etc.


----------



## mdscpa

One of my cousins who is also pregnant found my gender tests in youtube and made a comment that we are having a boy.... Glad it was set up to only show approved comments :haha: I immediately changed it to "unlisted" before she starts telling/showing everyone in my hometown what we're having and spoil our gender reveal plan :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne, you can delete the comment


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne, you can delete the comment

I know, but i don't want her to get offended. I didn't approve it yet so it's hidden... Plus i unlisted the videos already so no one can search it unless she saved the link :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sheesh! Hopefully she doesn't blab her prediction to everyone :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Sheesh! Hopefully she doesn't blab her prediction to everyone :dohh:


I hope so.... This was her comment. She's spot on.... :haha:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/Untitled_zpsb1d1002e.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh! I'd be annoyed. Was she stalking your YouTube? When are you planning to share the gender? I'm hoping the surprise doesn't get spoiled!


----------



## mdscpa

She saw our pregnancy announcement in FB and probably opened it in youtube and when other videos are in public she'll see our other videos that includes the pee tests. Maybe thats how she saw them and maybe she searched the internet what the results predicts. :haha: Good thing the video description doesn't mention anything about our baby's gender so we're safe i hope. We're planning to put the gender reveal video in FB on my mom's birthday, March 6th, since her guess was a girl. Really hope she won't spoil our plan.... The video is already in youtube but "unlisted" will share to you as well the day we post it in FB..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So little man is moving around and I put my hand on my belly - got 1 MASSIVE kick and it was the 1st one I could feel from the outside :dance: Hopefully not too long before DH can feel it too!


----------



## melewen

Daphne maybe you could make some coy but totally true comment about how it could go either way, like 50% chance or something!

Jess we are so cheap too. We are trying to save a lot where it matters. We won't have to pay for any childcare which helps a ton and we are doing cloth, plus I'm sure I could get my mom to make some nursing pads! I personally can't STAND sewing. And I agree about hand me down clothes, babies only need like special occasion new clothes I think. Play clothes can totally be used!


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on your scan Jyllian..... Can't wait to hear for great updates..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes that is today!! Thx Daphne 

Good luck Jyllian :dance:


----------



## melewen

Can't wait to see your scan jyllian!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ultrasound in an hour! I'll be MIA for a bit as I'm busting my butt at work to have things in order before I take my extended lunch break! So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So excited with you :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Guess you're about to update us any second... :dance:


----------



## melewen

https://i.giphy.com/oT7ATDykMidsk.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my 23 Weeks Bump Photos:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/23WBumps_zpsd74b1e2e.jpg


For Comparison: 18 vs. 23 Weeks

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/18vs23Weeks_zps7d07963d.jpg


Baby's Hand at 23 Weeks:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/23WeeksHand_zps3239fef7.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: Ok ladies here's some of the clear ones I got on CD!

Side profile




Looking straight up, dark spots are eyes




Hi everyone!
​
And there's more...


----------



## mdscpa

Hi little one...... great photos....... Glad you got to see your baby this soon instead of waiting for the 20 weeks appointment...... So happy for you Jyllian..... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Looking straight up again


Legs


Hand near face


Taking CRL measurement
​
I'm bummed my OH couldn't come, it was such an amazing thing to see baby moving all around! At first things were really still but then baby must've woke up from the squishing and was a squirmy worm for the whole appointment!


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian, do you have a uterine abnormality? I don't want to freak you out, and by no means am I a doctor, but it appears in a few photos like you have a septum in your uterus


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those are amazing photos Jyllian!!! So glad it went well!

I just cannot get over how clear those photos are :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not that I'm aware of Jess. I'm not worried, I'm sure my doctor would have mentioned that when he had his hand all up in there and the instructor today would have noted it as well :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm sure everything's well Jyllian.... And you're right, they should have mentioned it if they find something that raises concern.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay jyllian!!!


----------



## melewen

So dh told his best friend last night that we are pg. He and his wife just got married, and she has 2 kids from a previous marriage with a literal crackhead. I knew they were going to start trying because he wanted one or two of his own and she's 34, not a spring chicken anymore. Anyway so today dh goes "oh I didn't tell you? They're pregnant!" Apparently she got her IUD out in January "as a surprise" and they went to hear the heartbeat today... I didn't react the way dh wanted me to and I KNOW we are pregnant now and everything but I'm young and it took us 7 months.. It took them like two weeks! I dunno, I feel sort of like I shouldn't care because I am so beyond grateful to be pregnant BUT.... I do feel a little resentful or sad or something. Am I crazy?!

I know that if I'd just had like ten minutes to process on my own it'd be different and I am definitely excited that dh and his best friend are going to have their first kids at basically the exact same time BUT I just need a minute to get to that "yay hooray!" point..


----------



## Jrepp

I don't think you're nuts. It's only natural after having some problems with being told that someone is expecting. I see it all the time in the blogs world.


----------



## Jrepp

Had my appointment today. My blood pressure was a bit low but they didn't seem concerned and they checked baby's heart. Ronny told them that I feel like I'm getting less care than I should be given that I am high risk and they apologized and promised to do better. The pelvic pain nurse said that I would need to order the belt the physical therapist recommends and is going to talk to the head of midwives about seeing if I can be co managed with the midwives because they are better with being more personal and less clinical.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry Cheryl we understand you :hugs:

I'm glad dh spoke up for you Jess and hoping that you get better care now! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi ladies! SO since my ultrasound yesterday I've been wondering... the instructor and some students detected the heart rate at 149-156. Is that a lower number and more of a girl rate? Also, the CRL was measuring a week ahead. Could this mean baby is going to have a long torso and possible be tall? My OH is 6'1" and I'm 5'7". And I really need to lay off the scale... or the munching. Every time I weigh myself it's a bigger number, like this morning and I hadn't even eaten yet (typing this as I'm eating at my work desk :dohh:). We went to Olive Garden for dinner yesterday and I was so stuffed and felt uncomfortable, but shortly after we got home I was ready to eat again and had a bowl of Cream of Wheat maple and brown sugar :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I've heard that 140+ is a girl rate BUT that isn't a great sort of test.. Mine was 159 at 7 weeks which would be a super high girl rate and maybe Im having a girl BUT I feel like it's a boy.. And I've looked at bunch of threads of people talking about whether it was right for them and even a poll that was literally 50/50. Like my heart rate was high but my placenta is on the right and my wee had a higher ph.. I don't know if I trust any of it honestly! It can all go either way. 

We should ask the ladies if the heart rate theory was right for them!

Dani are we expecting results today?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

With my early u/s at 11 and 13 weeks the GP said he would say about 120bpm and that being lower it indicated boy. So it worked for me as I'm having a boy.

I know early u/s are suppose to be very accurate but they can be out by 6 days to the front or back.
At 11 weeks I measured a week behind, at 13 weeks I measured a week ahead and at my 20 weeks scan (I was 20+4) baby measured spot on 20+4.


----------



## mdscpa

My lo FHR is always above 145 and i'm having a boy...


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just _reallllllly_ want to give my OH the boy he wants. I know it's out of my control but I kinda stress over it :wacko: If we had a boy, we can still try for another. Ultimately, I'm so glad that we conceived and I can give him his first child. He's going to be an amazing daddy... and now I'm tearing up! :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian which side is the placenta attached on? it sort of looked like it's on the right from yesterday's scans.. they're flipped since they were abdominal scans. Is that what they said/what you see? Ramzi's theory is that when the placenta is attached on the right it's a boy; otherwise, girl. Mine is on the right and I have a strong intuition it's a boy..

Oh, I really want you to do the ring test! I cannot get over how weird ours works. I literally have done this 5-6 times now where I hold it over DH, then our girl dog, then my heart, then the belly, and every single time it goes in a straight line over DH and my belly and in a big circle over my heart and my dog. So weird. I think it's funny that most people say "oh it didn't work for me! it went back and forth and I'm having a BOY!" and I'm like, you heard the wrong results! I told dh the other day if someone told me I'm having a girl I'd be in total shock and would never trust my own intuition again! But maybe I just *want* a little girl so I'm trying to not get my hopes up... all my Chinese charts say girl. They were dead-on accurate for my mom and my best friends. Hrmmmmm. MYSTERY!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I don't remember what the instructor said regarding the position of my placenta :shrug: I'm gonna have to try the ring test! Also, isn't there a Draino test where you pee in Draino clog remover and if it turns a certain color it determines gender?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah! Here it is:

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Drano_Pregnancy_Test​


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hi ladies! SO since my ultrasound yesterday I've been wondering... the instructor and some students detected the heart rate at 149-156. Is that a lower number and more of a girl rate? Also, the CRL was measuring a week ahead. Could this mean baby is going to have a long torso and possible be tall? My OH is 6'1" and I'm 5'7". And I really need to lay off the scale... or the munching. Every time I weigh myself it's a bigger number, like this morning and I hadn't even eaten yet (typing this as I'm eating at my work desk :dohh:). We went to Olive Garden for dinner yesterday and I was so stuffed and felt uncomfortable, but shortly after we got home I was ready to eat again and had a bowl of Cream of Wheat maple and brown sugar :wacko:

I have heard that heart rate greater than 140 is girl, less than 140 is boy. My baby's heartrate even now is between 155 and 160. I have heard thought that this test is most accurate in the days leading up to birth when heart rate has drastically decreased. 

Try to be careful with your eating, a lady that was with us for a long time just gave birth to an 11 pound baby and she couldn't control her hunger either. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> I don't remember what the instructor said regarding the position of my placenta :shrug: I'm gonna have to try the ring test! Also, isn't there a Draino test where you pee in Draino clog remover and if it turns a certain color it determines gender?

There is a drano test but I personally will not do that one after the bleach debacle. Something about mixing urine and chemicals kind of nerves me out.

Have any of you been experieicing contractions yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've had Braxton Hicks if that's what you are referring to Jess.

Mine haven't been painful or uncomfy at fall thus far. Mine kind of feels like a "tickle" running from the sides of my belly and when they meet in the middle I can feel where my uterus contracted. 

You?


----------



## Jrepp

I have been having Braxton hicks for about a month, but they are starting to get painful. Not necessarily I'm in labor painful, but certainly very uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I would really not do the drano test if I were you! Unless you can get OH to do it outside for you or something :rofl: I did the ring test again and tried to throw it off... Held it over our dog and it was in huge circles then dh put his hand under it and it literally started going in a straight line! I really need to do a video because no one believes I'm not like moving my hand to make it do what I want.. Lol


----------



## melewen

So I have an appointment in a little less than 2 weeks and I'll be about 12 weeks, almost. I've already had a transvaginal u/s so what should I expect around that time? Another ultrasound? H/b only?


----------



## Jrepp

If your appointment is anything like mine they will take your weight and blood pressure, listen to your heart/lungs, ask if you have any questions and send you on your way. Have you already done your medical history and family background stuff? If not they will do that and perhaps a pap smear. They will probably also talk to you about the various test options you have.


----------



## melewen

I've done my first ob already, this is just my four week follow up from that. I figure just heartbeat and that's about it!


----------



## Jrepp

So yeah, they probably won't do an us.


----------



## melewen

That's what I figured. When will the next be do you think? Generally


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> That's what I figured. When will the next be do you think? Generally

If you ask for NT Scan (11 weeks to 13 weeks 6 days) you'll defo see your LO again.... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

If they do the nt scan they would need to do it before 14 weeks, but if not you probably won't have another one until the anatomy scan around 20'weeks. My hospitals protocol is a dating scan around 10 weeks when they first see you and then the only other scan you have is at 20 weeks for the anatomy scan. They pretty much just let you go after that.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Along with weight, possible urine analysis, blood preasure and discussing any questions or concerns, the doctor may take your fundal measurement (from public bone to top of belly) :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

Did you know that urine analysis has been proven to be an unnecessary test?


----------



## melewen

Is the nt scan done for most? I know we opted out of trisomy testing (and it's somewhat related right?)


----------



## mdscpa

We now have two choices for the crib (pictures below) from IKEA hopefully they're still available. DH said one of his Egyptian friends will sponsor whichever we pick..... 

:dance: :dance: :dance:

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/GulliverCrib-Copy_zps15d78d82.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/HensvikCrib-Copy_zpsb573e08d.jpg


----------



## melewen

Whoa daphne I LOVE that top one! It looks like the pottery barn one we are hoping to find at the outlet. Might just get one of those! Unfortunately they don't usually ship to us and our ikea isn't opening until like three months after peanut comes naturally


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Cheryl... :dance: Dh already bought them, hensvik crib and a dresser..... :dance: just few more things and the nursery will be up and running :rofl: IKEA was on sale for a month now which we didnt know of so our color option is limited but we still love it... 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/HensvikCrib-Copy_zpsb573e08d.jpg

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11012345_10205282442355573_8234176_n_zps38590167.jpg


----------



## melewen

I love it!! It looks like this regency crib I was drooling over from dwell studio yesterday ughhhhhh ! I'm like honey........ The baby wants it..... Haha! But it is absurdly expensive. Can't wait to see the progress of your nursery!


----------



## mdscpa

We did go there last friday that's when we thought there might be a sale because DH spent 20 minutes looking for a parking space. After picking up the things we like including the crib and the dresser we spent more than an hour falling in line at the cashier then DH decided to just leave everything and go back on workdays when people are mostly asleep.... Night time here is crazy, that's when most people are awake and spend their hours in the malls.... So, when DH got their earlier today he just spent like 30 minutes to park, get the things, pay them and leave.. :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Is the nt scan done for most? I know we opted out of trisomy testing (and it's somewhat related right?)

its different all over the place. My clinic in the hospital only offers nt scans for women who are at risk for having abnormalities. Since I have spina bifida and various other health issues they thought it was pretty important, but another lady that was due around the same time at the same clinic had a dating scan and anatomy scan and that was it. So it all depends on your history and clinic. 



mdscpa said:


> We now have two choices for the crib (pictures below) from IKEA hopefully they're still available. DH said one of his Egyptian friends will sponsor whichever we pick.....
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/GulliverCrib-Copy_zps15d78d82.jpg
> 
> https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/HensvikCrib-Copy_zpsb573e08d.jpg

I personally get all nervous about bars on cribs, so I like the bottom one.




mdscpa said:


> We did go there last friday that's when we thought there might be a sale because DH spent 20 minutes looking for a parking space. After picking up the things we like including the crib and the dresser we spent more than an hour falling in line at the cashier then DH decided to just leave everything and go back on workdays when people are mostly asleep.... Night time here is crazy, that's when most people are awake and spend their hours in the malls.... So, when DH got their earlier today he just spent like 30 minutes to park, get the things, pay them and leave.. :haha:

Did he get it?


----------



## mdscpa

Yes Jess.... He got these two... 

https://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/HensvikCrib-Copy_zpsb573e08d.jpghttps://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag240/mdscpa/11012345_10205282442355573_8234176_n_zps38590167.jpg



Any of you ladies have an idea how to remove the wood smell on these items? Or maybe it'll be gone by itself once we set it up and just leave for few days/months before putting anything inside esp. the dresser, i don't want to put baby's clothes in there and let them absorb the smell....


----------



## Jrepp

Try and let them air out, the smell should go away. You can also put dryer sheets in the drawers.


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies!!! Melewen (not sure your real name Mel!) shared this thread with me in a previous thread since I got my bfp today and I wanted to say h! :)

I got my faint bfp yesterday and a clear positive BFP this morning so I am ecstatic and just feeling overwhelmingly happy and excited :) I've had a small amount of brown discharge everyday since Friday late night. I'm hoping this is semi normal? Going to the dr. tom to have my bfp confirmed with a blood test! Can't wait for that. Fx my hcg level is good and strong. 

How far along are you all and what are you girls having if you know!? 
Ps. How do you put your baby's growth/age in your signature?
Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!!! :) 
Xoxo


----------



## melewen

:wave: I'm cheryl! 

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow! I have intuitions it's a boy but that could me just trying to convince myself.. I sort of want a little girl to dress up and be best friends with! Then again I have always been totally gaga for sweet little boys. We will be totally thrilled with either!! 

To put your counter In your signature, go make yours at thebump.com, you can get to them by clicking on mine. It will give you "bb code" or forum code. Go to your User CP on b&b and click "edit signature" then just pop that code right in there! Congrats again hon! What's your EDD?


----------



## Jrepp

Jess here. 2 days away from 18 weeks. 

I had a pretty productively non productive day. I have definitely not been keeping up with my youtube bumpdates so today I sat down and filmed weeks 11-17. I have weeks 11-14 edited and scheduled to be released daily (week 11 up today) and need to finish up weeks 15-17. Tomorrow I'm going to film old wives tales.

[youtube]4CAoJJhTsxQ[/youtube]


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Twinsie, I'm Pamela

Just passed 22 weeks pregnant with my 1st baby, a boy :D

Congrats on your BFP!! Looking forward to having you here with us and happy and healthy 9 months to you and your baby :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54eacb94c3f4f.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Hi ladies!!! Melewen (not sure your real name Mel!) shared this thread with me in a previous thread since I got my bfp today and I wanted to say h! :)
> 
> I got my faint bfp yesterday and a clear positive BFP this morning so I am ecstatic and just feeling overwhelmingly happy and excited :) I've had a small amount of brown discharge everyday since Friday late night. I'm hoping this is semi normal? Going to the dr. tom to have my bfp confirmed with a blood test! Can't wait for that. Fx my hcg level is good and strong.
> 
> How far along are you all and what are you girls having if you know!?
> Ps. How do you put your baby's growth/age in your signature?
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!!! :)
> Xoxo

Hi Twinsie, I'm Daphne. So glad to have you here.... I'm 23w4d with our little boy...... 

In addition to what Cheryl said, you can also check the following sites for pregnancy tickers:

1. https://www.babygaga.com/tickers/pregnancy
2. https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php
3. https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/

FX for great results today..... :dance:


----------



## startd

Hi Twinsie!

I think I'm 6w4d, and looking forward to my scan next week.

Congratulations!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi, Twinsie! I'm Kenna! I'm pg with my 1st, we find out gender this week!!! :) 

So happy to have you here!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Twinsie! :hi: I'm Jyllian, nearly 13 weeks pregnant with my third. This is my favorite thread to follow and it moves quickly at times! Happy you've joined us!

So there was a lot of debate online and from friends of mine, but I decided to go snow tubing over the weekend. It was a BLAST! I never once felt in danger or uncomfortable and walking through the snow was a nice workout :thumbup: There was even a conveyor to take us up to the top of the hill!

Here's a video of myself, my OH, our two kids and four other friends linked up and traveling down:

https://youtu.be/1PBMlpYGJTM


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies!! Thanks for the warm welcome:hugs:

I am still kind of in shock that I'm pregnant! I got a little worried last night though when I went to wipe and had some brown/pinkish on my toilet paper! I'm 16dpo now and just praying for a sticky bean!!!! Took another test this morning and the line got a tiny bit darker so I feel better. :happydance:

I called my gyro and told them I'm pregnant and wanted blood work. It's not routine here so I have to be spirited for it. Told them about my spotting so I hope they allow it. I'd feel better knowing my hcg number is increasing. BUT I made my furst prego appt !! March 16th! What happens at the first appt?? Will I get an ultrasound? Or just blood work? Both? I have so many questions!!! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hi Twinsie! :hi: I'm Jyllian, nearly 13 weeks pregnant with my third. This is my favorite thread to follow and it moves quickly at times! Happy you've joined us!
> 
> So there was a lot of debate online and from friends of mine, but I decided to go snow tubing over the weekend. It was a BLAST! I never once felt in danger or uncomfortable and walking through the snow was a nice workout :thumbup: There was even a conveyor to take us up to the top of the hill!
> 
> Here's a video of myself, my OH, our two kids and four other friends linked up and traveling down:
> 
> https://youtu.be/1PBMlpYGJTM

SO FUN!!!! I miss tubing! I used to go a lot when I was younger but haven't been in years. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Twinsie

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi, Twinsie! I'm Kenna! I'm pg with my 1st, we find out gender this week!!! :)
> 
> So happy to have you here!

You must be so excited to find out the gender!!!!!
I'm definitely finding out too. I need to plan lol I love to plan! Although, there is some fun in the mystery of not knowing. But I'm wayyyyy too impatient to wait!!:haha:


----------



## melewen

Twinsie :rofl: I like that autocorrect from "gyno" to gyro! Gyro sounds pretty good right about now actually..

So at your first OB they'll do a Pap smear and basically an annual exam, go over a ton of info with you, weigh you, draw blood most likely, pee in a cup.. That's about it. IF for any reason they worry about ectopics they might do an ultrasound.. They did for me because I had an infection years ago and they wanted to make sure everything was in the uterus. They then had a follow up to see the heartbeat. They're not stingy with the scans there! The first appointment I had though was just bloodwork to check betas and she told me once they reached a certain level we would do a scan


----------



## melewen

Kenna so excited to find out the sex!! I know everyone voted girl but I am going with :blue: !

Eagerly awaiting dani's :pink: results today... Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also (im)patiently waiting for gender updates :haha:

Like you Twinsie we are all pretty much way to impatient to wait till birth and all had / will be having gender scans :D


----------



## Twinsie

Hahah gyro:haha: I do like gyros! Boo I was hoping I'd get an ultrasound next month!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

If you don't "know / remember" your last AF date you might get a dating scan from your GYN if you get where I'm going with this :winkwink:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha pamela yes

So, some weird updates over hurr. I've officially added this to my birthday "wishlist" (more like i'm-pregnant-so-I-DESERVE-it list) to wear when I'm quite large: https://www.hm.com/us/product/79476?article=79476-B

Also had a dream last night that *I* had a penis?! It was quite terrifying when I woke up... anyone else had this dream?! I assumed that was because little peanut is producing testosterone already if it's a boy BUT when I googled the dream a ton of women said they actually had girls after a bunch of those types of dreams?! Very odd


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Was it a big penis, Cheryl :rofl: sorry hun, but your dream is really making me giggle... I haven't had that sort of dream, sorry


----------



## melewen

Pamela.. as a matter of fact.. IT WAS!! It was like a regular size one! I read some weird wives tale that said if you dream of a little one it's a girl and a big one it's a boy.. ummmm... I really didn't like having to delve back into those memories to extract the size detail! But yep, definitely. Oddly enough I made it go away and I was like.. normal again?! In the dream?!

Well obviously in the dream.....


----------



## Twinsie

WunnaBubba2 said:


> If you don't "know / remember" your last AF date you might get a dating scan from your GYN if you get where I'm going with this :winkwink:

Good to know! I think I'm having memory problems all of a sudden.. :winkwink: 

Omg penis dream!!! Lol! That must have been so bizarre and freaky!! I don't know how guys can stand walking around with those things just hanging around! :haha: 

I'm convinced I'm going to have a boy. We only had sex 3 days before I Od and the night I O'd so I just know those male spermies got there first! We shall see!


----------



## Twinsie

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hi: Twinsie, I'm Pamela
> 
> Just passed 22 weeks pregnant with my 1st baby, a boy :D
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! Looking forward to having you here with us and happy and healthy 9 months to you and your baby :hugs:

Congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Twinsie, I was convinced boy as well as I believe day before o is when we conceived :D

Don't worry about your memory issues hun, it's called pregnant brain. Hope you can get a dating scan this way and then at least you can see your LO

Thanks for sharing your big penis Cheryl :haha: I've been giggling about it so murphy will probably give me a similiar dream tonight :haha:

You've just got to love men... 2 weeks ago I cried for an hour because I couldn't stop and not even sure why I cried. Busy making stew now and chopping onions made my eyes tear up. DH walks in gives me 1 look and turns around saying "not this again" :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha pamela DH has been so bad! I haven't been that bad at all this pregnancy but he's like OMG i cant wait for the 2nd trimester.. uh really honey?! YOU can't wait for it?! :rolleyes:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I must admit I was a real biatch 1st tri. I reallyt couldn't help it and DH didn't really quite understand. Much better now though.

He loves making pregnant jokes like pushing out his belly and complaining about constipation etc. He's going to get himself slapped one day soon :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha, I almost told DH yesterday "god I miss a real poo" but I thought that might be just too much! He has had such bad pregnancy symptoms, worse than mine! He has already gained FIVE POUNDS! I have lost TWO! He is very moody and gets bad morning sickness. He also gives in to ALL of his cravings.. and his sex drive has definitely increased! I think my fluffy new boobs might have a bit to do with that though.. :rofl:

I haven't asked about his constipation, but I'll be sure to mark that on his app too :D Hahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

LOL I noticed the typo as well, it made me hungry. Mmmmmm gyro... It's time for lunch! I found a cute little brown anole (lizard) on the plant floor at work this morning and am taking it home for my son he's too excited :laugh2: My OH wasn't very happy about it. He said if I was keeping the lizard (it's maybe 2 inches long) then has was getting a dog. Uh no :saywhat: How is that even comparable? I don't think so. My son will have a small tank in his bedroom and I ensured my OH that he wouldn't even know it's there.. We love critters!


----------



## Jrepp

You know what the wives say.....hubby gains weight, you're having a girl


----------



## melewen

I don't think hubby needs an excuse.. hahaha. He did just finish his marathon so it's probably that

Wanted to let you guys know they have a "bump friendly" category on Rent the Runway.. I will be renting a few dresses for weddings/events coming up! I need a low bump so I can wear this in early May.... I'm putting that order in with my body now. K body?

https://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/bcbgmaxazria_dresses/crossmyheartgown


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats on your baby BOY Dani!!!!. My guess was right...... 

Now let's see if my guess for Kenna (boy) and Jess (boy) are right as well...

Kenna, can you please put a poll in this thread as to the gender we all are having? Thanks... :hugs: :dance:


----------



## melewen

I cannot believe how many boys this thread is having! I am beginning to think that the Shettles method truly is BACKWARDS! Most of the people I know who were like like "oops, guess I'm pregnant" had girls.. Hrmmmmm..

Who's next to find out after Kenna? Jess? Then.. me? I'm so far from it!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, 12 week bumpdate is up (don't skip the ad please)
[youtube]3pcfzcW0ECM[/youtube]


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think Jyllian might be before you Cheryl...

It is amazing how many boys we have going thus far. I wish I can remember my gender prediction for Dani, can't remember if I got it right...


----------



## melewen

Pam duh, totally forgot! I guessed girl for Dani because her bump is so high so I was wrong wrong wrong! I was right with you and Daphne though :D I think we all think Jess is having a boy!


----------



## cutieq

Very quick pop in but I owe you ladies an update. I got my results back and all genetic testing was normal and I'm having a baby boy! 

Will be back on tonight to catch up.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh! Huge congrats Dani! 

Oh I hope I can follow the boy trend on here... I won't find out until around April 15th (I'll be 20 weeks then).

I wish Ginger would get her butt back on BnB... she found out what she is having!


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> I don't think hubby needs an excuse.. hahaha. He did just finish his marathon so it's probably that
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know they have a "bump friendly" category on Rent the Runway.. I will be renting a few dresses for weddings/events coming up! I need a low bump so I can wear this in early May.... I'm putting that order in with my body now. K body?
> 
> https://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/bcbgmaxazria_dresses/crossmyheartgown

I love rent the runway and didn't know about the bump category, thanks!!:happydance: I have a wedding in May, August and two in oct! Although it's highly unlikely I'll be going to both the October weddings if I have the baby some time in October! Haven't had my due date confirmed yet but based on O, the internet says 10/30! :baby:

I definitely thought it was easier to have a girl! So many of the prego women I knew had girls last year. My sister had a girl in August and so I'm secretly pulling for a girl but I'm like 80% sure it's a boy so oh well! I love baby boys too so I'd be happy either way. I pray all of our babies are 100% healthy!

Ps. Do I get to hear my baby's heartbeat at my appt next month?? How early does the heartbeat start? I really hope by my 7 week appt I can! :) I talked to the nurse more this afternoon and she said I will have an ultrasound to figure out my baby's due date that day and blood work. Just curious if the heartbeat is developed by then?


----------



## Jrepp

Typically you wont hear the heartbeat via doppler until the 10-12 week mark. I got lucky and heard it at the 9 week mark because I am so small. Your first appointment will most probably just be a general overview of your health history, a pelvic exam and scheduling a dating ultrasound. I personally think its best to be honest and let the docs know the information including when you last period was.


----------



## melewen

Twinsie by 7 weeks you should hear the heartbeat on the ultrasound. I did! We are going to a wedding too in May and can't wait to wear that dress! Might even rent for my shower so I look like a super fly mama

I think I might find out the sex at 17-18 weeks? I want to wait til it's late enough to really be sure since we are having a gender reveal party... Lol

Are any of you planning babymoons? I started looking today. Maybe a cruise to keep it cheap and easy!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Twinsie by 7 weeks you should hear the heartbeat on the ultrasound. I did! We are going to a wedding too in May and can't wait to wear that dress! Might even rent for my shower so I look like a super fly mama
> 
> I think I might find out the sex at 17-18 weeks? I want to wait til it's late enough to really be sure since we are having a gender reveal party... Lol
> 
> Are any of you planning babymoons? I started looking today. Maybe a cruise to keep it cheap and easy!

You should be able to find out the gender. At 16 weeks boy bits vs girl bits are distinguishable. We're having a gender reveal also but I'm more nervous baby won't cooperate and I won't have time for another scan.

We are not doing a baby moon. There are too many other things we need (car for me, house, etc) that I can't justify spending money on a vacation that we can't afford since I won't be going back to work.


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks for the responses! I hope I can hear the heartbeat! But I'll settle for just knowing he/she is snug and safe if need be. 

Definitely rent a dress for your baby shower! My sister even got her makeup professionally done so she could look/feel her absolute best that day. I think your body being so unfamiliarly big messes with you and you just want to feel like you look your best! Nothing wrong with that!

Gender reveal parties are so fun!!! My sister had one and it was amazing to find out the sex at the same time she was. Very special. However, I don't have that patience ! My husband and i wanna find out together privately and then we'll have a party to share it with our families in a fun way but we'll already know. Speaking of, how are you guys going to reveal your baby's gender ? Cake ? Balloons ? I love hearing this stuff! 

Also, how did you guys tell your families you were pregnant? We haven't told either family yet but want to do it in special and fun way! Ideas welcomed! :)


----------



## cutieq

We're doing a mini roadtrip babymoon. We have to buy a family car - DH has a sports car, so we can't spend too much. Thanks for the update on Rent the Runway. I have a summer wedding as well!

The only two true wives tales signs I had were no morning sickness and headaches. Those pointed to boy. Finished up my announcement. Going to tell the world (via Facebook) after my appointment next week. I just need the comfort of seeing him one more time before I feel comfortable announcing.


Spoiler
https://oi61.tinypic.com/2v92fzq.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> Twinsie by 7 weeks you should hear the heartbeat on the ultrasound. I did! We are going to a wedding too in May and can't wait to wear that dress! Might even rent for my shower so I look like a super fly mama
> 
> I think I might find out the sex at 17-18 weeks? I want to wait til it's late enough to really be sure since we are having a gender reveal party... Lol
> 
> Are any of you planning babymoons? I started looking today. Maybe a cruise to keep it cheap and easy!

We have a few long weekends planned but nothing crazy. I've been wanting to go to DC during the cherry blossom festival since I hear it's beautiful when all the cherry blossoms are in full bloom (which is a very short time every year). And then we will go to Newport Rhode Island for a short romantic getaway in June. 

We are buying a house this year also and I will become a stay at home mom too once the baby is born so we are trying to be responsible even though that's no fun lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No babymoon here either. I live pretty much 5 minutes drive from our town's harbour and we are situated in a bay so there is LOTS of sea and beach all around us. I'm on permanent holiday :D 
Well except for having to still get up and work during the week :nope:

RE announcement:
I called my mom 10dpo to tell her I got a positive test and to keep quiet (if you know my mom this is the worst thing to ask her as she lives on Facebook :haha: but she managed) until after my bloods on 11dpo. 
When doc called me on 12dpo to confirm positive bloods I called my dad and asked if he wanted to be a grandpa to which he asked if he had a choice and I said No so that was that :D
I had a very special bond with my FIL (sadly he passed almost 3 years ago) and we got a positive blood test on his birthday so I decided to announce on his Facebook page as a gift to him and that doubled as our Facebook announcement to everyone else. 
Nothing crazy special but completely fitting for dh and myself :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I had the WEIRDEST dream last night, but I think I had it coming for joking about Cheryl's "I have a penis" dream

So in my dream I was having a boy and the one lady that rents an office from us has an u/s machine in her office that looks like a sun bed. I get in for a free scan (why not :haha:) and she does the u/s for me. Funny thing is that in my dream she is blind so she cannot see what she is looking at but tells me it is a girl. I'm like no it's a boy. She then proceeds to take the baby out and don't ask me how but she did and then felt the baby bits and there were no boy bits so it really was a girl.
I then had to change my Facebook announcement and call everyone to let them know etc. 

WEIRD :wacko:


----------



## Wishing1010

We are taking a 5-day baby moon in late April, should be about 7.5 months by then! :)

Daphne, I was thinking of adding a list to the front page and then adding our gender guesses for each person. What do you think? I'll do something on there right now and see how it looks. Let me know!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like it :D
Feels so cool seeing :blue: next to my name :dance: 

Since finding out the gender I have bonded so much with this little guy so he just has to get use to the idea of being mommy's boy!


----------



## Wishing1010

I will tweak it some more later :)


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: Can't wait to see if we all are having baby boys..... :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

That's a lot of boys!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna, if not too much trouble can we put our expected due dates there as well? BUT only if it wont be too much trouble for you :hugs:

I'm still name hunting.... I've outgrown the unisex name, Jesse. I want one that was chosen especially for my boy and not one that we chose because we didn't know the gender. DH and I cannot agree on any other names though :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Pamela I've infiltrated your dreams and stolen your boy parts!!! I bet it was a combo of my dream and Daphne's is-it-isn't-it u/s extravaganza?! You got a pretty clear potty shot right?!

If I get a gender scan at 16 weeks that's just the amount of time I've already been pg to wait. Woohoo!

Pamela not happy about your bragging about living in a vacation... Not happy at all.... Luckily we are relatively close to New Orleans so we can head down for a cruise pretty easily! And we could take one to mexico where we even made the little bugger. Cruises are like eh $300/person so that's not too bad considering we are adding $700 here $800 there with all the freaking doulas and maternity photos and junk! We bought our house a year and a half ago and our cars will work for a while with kids so might as we'll take advantage! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for making you unhappy about where I live Cheryl :haha:

I think it must have been a combination of it all and so you took my boy's big penis and wore it yourself :rofl: The sonographer was pretty sure of our potty shot being a boy so I'm happy with that. I get a 4D scan when I'm 30 weeks so will get confirmation on it again when we go but I have no doubts.


----------



## cutieq

Penis talks reminded me yesterday I told my friend she sounds drunk while talking because she was making no sense and she said "well you have a 3 month old penis in you" :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Thanks for the responses! I hope I can hear the heartbeat! But I'll settle for just knowing he/she is snug and safe if need be.
> 
> Definitely rent a dress for your baby shower! My sister even got her makeup professionally done so she could look/feel her absolute best that day. I think your body being so unfamiliarly big messes with you and you just want to feel like you look your best! Nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Gender reveal parties are so fun!!! My sister had one and it was amazing to find out the sex at the same time she was. Very special. However, I don't have that patience ! My husband and i wanna find out together privately and then we'll have a party to share it with our families in a fun way but we'll already know. Speaking of, how are you guys going to reveal your baby's gender ? Cake ? Balloons ? I love hearing this stuff!
> 
> Also, how did you guys tell your families you were pregnant? We haven't told either family yet but want to do it in special and fun way! Ideas welcomed! :)

My husband and I will be finding out the 12th and then I have to keep a secret for 2 days until we tell our parents (well my parents and his mom, hubby's dad passed away when hubby was 5). We are going to tell them using bath fizzies that turn either pink or blue in water. Then we are having the gender reveal shower the 28th, which I know is a bit early but I can't keep a secret long and it gives us time to get the rest of the stuff we need. For that reveal I have purchased huge 3 foot black balloons and we are going to fill it with either pink or blue confetti and pop it over our heads. 

As far as how we told my family: I pretty much called my mom and screamed it at her a few minutes after the second test, then called my sister and cried while telling her, then called my brother to have my dad call me, my brother guessed and then my dad guessed that's why I was calling and said "no shit". My mil we called and told after the first blood draw and my hubby text his brothers. Keep in mind though that I was set to have 2 medical procedures on my bavk, foot surgery, an ultrasound and start fertility meds the very next week......so it was quite a shock.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Kenna, if not too much trouble can we put our expected due dates there as well? BUT only if it wont be too much trouble for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm still name hunting.... I've outgrown the unisex name, Jesse. I want one that was chosen especially for my boy and not one that we chose because we didn't know the gender. DH and I cannot agree on any other names though :dohh:

I knew you outgrew Jesse the other day, I could feel it. I hope you can come up with something you both like.



melewen said:


> Pamela I've infiltrated your dreams and stolen your boy parts!!! I bet it was a combo of my dream and Daphne's is-it-isn't-it u/s extravaganza?! You got a pretty clear potty shot right?!
> 
> If I get a gender scan at 16 weeks that's just the amount of time I've already been pg to wait. Woohoo!
> 
> Pamela not happy about your bragging about living in a vacation... Not happy at all.... Luckily we are relatively close to New Orleans so we can head down for a cruise pretty easily! And we could take one to mexico where we even made the little bugger. Cruises are like eh $300/person so that's not too bad considering we are adding $700 here $800 there with all the freaking doulas and maternity photos and junk! We bought our house a year and a half ago and our cars will work for a while with kids so might as we'll take advantage! :D

I'm jealous you're doing maternity photos. I want to but hubby is going to give it a try first. Our photographer for our wedding snapped 8 photos during an engagement shoot and then his camera broke and he backed out of the wedding.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've been slacking with this thread recently. All I can say is roll on blood test results/second trimester.


----------



## Jrepp

What do you mean kirsty?


----------



## Jrepp

Another possible thing to add Kenna would be everyone's first name. That way newcomers are a bit caught up and for pregnancy brain moments we have something to refer to.


----------



## Twinsie

Jrepp said:



> Another possible thing to add Kenna would be everyone's first name. That way newcomers are a bit caught up and for pregnancy brain moments we have something to refer to.

I second that idea!


----------



## melewen

Jess I'd be happy to give you some pointers for the maternity shots - a few simple settings on a decent camera can take you from totally bleh to really professional looking! I planned a lot on Pinterest before even knowing we were preggers since I was planning on starting to shoot some clients but then I got pregnant myself and now I'm like DONT CARE ABOUT YOU ANYMORE! hahaha. I'm really just CRAZY business with regular clients trying to get plenty of cashmoney in before I have to take off. I love working for myself but it's like this with vacations too, I have to work double about 2 weeks before I take a week off!


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, you'll probably hate me on Pinterest now. I've gone boy crazy!


----------



## Jrepp

Ladies, I am officially losing my mind. I would have thought I would be under less stress when I stopped working but that isn't the case. I got an email from my CPP nurse saying that the doctor and others think it would be fine for me to be co-managed by high risk ob and nurse midwife. But I don't know what to do. Basically I don't know what benefit I have of seeing 2 doctors and don't know if the care that I am getting is sufficient or not. The details are in my latest blog, but I don't know what to do.

Also, my week 13 bumpdate is up on youtube. I filmed a pregnancy test at 18 weeks to see if its still positive. It is.....but I'll post that video to come out on Saturday I think.

[youtube]dD4fZPutWTE[/youtube]


----------



## MamaBunny2

I think Kirsty is referring to her upcoming blood work and moving into the second trimester of her new pregnancy :winkwink: (Correct me if I'm wrong)

Dani I love the announcement photo so sweet!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jess, I'll let you ladies know when we agree on a name :D
I hope you get some stress relief soon!


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> I think Kirsty is referring to her upcoming blood work and moving into the second trimester of her new pregnancy :winkwink: (Correct me if I'm wrong)

:thumbup: It's like we're the same person


----------



## Wishing1010

Twinsie and Startd, I missed your first name, could you please let me know what it is? Thanks!

Also, need Due Dates for everyone but Daphne and Kirsty. Thank you!


----------



## Wishing1010

Jrepp said:


> Ladies, I am officially losing my mind. I would have thought I would be under less stress when I stopped working but that isn't the case. I got an email from my CPP nurse saying that the doctor and others think it would be fine for me to be co-managed by high risk ob and nurse midwife. But I don't know what to do. Basically I don't know what benefit I have of seeing 2 doctors and don't know if the care that I am getting is sufficient or not. The details are in my latest blog, but I don't know what to do.
> 
> Also, my week 13 bumpdate is up on youtube. I filmed a pregnancy test at 18 weeks to see if its still positive. It is.....but I'll post that video to come out on Saturday I think.
> 
> [youtube]dD4fZPutWTE[/youtube]

Happy 18 weeks!!!!

I'm sorry that the high risk OB is not really doing anything for you. That is definitely frustrating and totally unfair. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Kenna, my due date is September 22nd!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, Cheryl!


----------



## Twinsie

I'm Jamie! :flower: and my EDD is 10/30!! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

9/6 for me. Oh how wonderful for that to be a due date. For so long it's been a never-ending test date!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm never going to remember all these names. 

I've got Pam, Daphne, Dani, Mel, Jyllian (sp?), Kenna and Jess down. I know there's a username that looks like the word melon so in my head, that's her name :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am officially losing my mind. I would have thought I would be under less stress when I stopped working but that isn't the case. I got an email from my CPP nurse saying that the doctor and others think it would be fine for me to be co-managed by high risk ob and nurse midwife. But I don't know what to do. Basically I don't know what benefit I have of seeing 2 doctors and don't know if the care that I am getting is sufficient or not. The details are in my latest blog, but I don't know what to do.
> 
> Also, my week 13 bumpdate is up on youtube. I filmed a pregnancy test at 18 weeks to see if its still positive. It is.....but I'll post that video to come out on Saturday I think.
> 
> [youtube]dD4fZPutWTE[/youtube]
> 
> Happy 18 weeks!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry that the high risk OB is not really doing anything for you. That is definitely frustrating and totally unfair. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll get it all worked out. I'm due 7/28



Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm never going to remember all these names.
> 
> I've got Pam, Daphne, Dani, Mel, Jyllian (sp?), Kenna and Jess down. I know there's a username that looks like the word melon so in my head, that's her name :shrug: :haha:

I know right! So many names and pregnancy brain = disaster


----------



## melewen

Haha me? I'm cheryl :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Melon :D

Thanks for adding all of this Kenna :hugs: I'm due 27 June


----------



## A1983

I'm due about 9th September but scan today!


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> I'm due about 9th September but scan today!

Goodluck on your scan A...... Please keep us updated.....


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'm never going to remember all these names.
> 
> I've got Pam, Daphne, Dani, Mel, Jyllian (sp?), Kenna and Jess down. I know there's a username that looks like the word melon so in my head, that's her name :shrug: :haha:


:haha::rofl: I think melon is melewen.....:haha::rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Apologies ladies if i'm a bit quiet for the past two days, i'm battling with dizziness... I left work early yesterday because i couldn't handle it anymore and needed to rest.... Now I'm fine but later i'm not sure it attacks me in the afternoon....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

A1983 said:


> I'm due about 9th September but scan today!

Good luck with your scan today! Exciting stuff and cannot wait for an update :flower:



mdscpa said:


> Apologies ladies if i'm a bit quiet for the past two days, i'm battling with dizziness... I left work early yesterday because i couldn't handle it anymore and needed to rest.... Now I'm fine but later i'm not sure it attacks me in the afternoon....

Sorry that the dizziness is back :nope: I hope you feel better soon. I all of a sudden have nausea again this morning. It sucks stinky ass!!! :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Also Daphne... you and I are next in line with giving birth :dance:

Race you to the finish? :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Let's see who finishes first.... :rofl:


----------



## startd

Wishing1010 said:


> Twinsie and Startd, I missed your first name, could you please let me know what it is? Thanks!
> 
> Also, need Due Dates for everyone but Daphne and Kirsty. Thank you!

Hi, I'm Fi. EDD 15 Oct


----------



## startd

mdscpa said:


> Apologies ladies if i'm a bit quiet for the past two days, i'm battling with dizziness... I left work early yesterday because i couldn't handle it anymore and needed to rest.... Now I'm fine but later i'm not sure it attacks me in the afternoon....

Hope you feel better soon!

The dreaded MS has started here


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Fi.... Sorry for MS but it's a good assurance though that baby is growing.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, I think you'll go before me :D

Good luck with the ms, Fi :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Good luck, A! Can't wait to see a pic! What was your first name?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am so IN LOVE with my DH now!!! I mentioned lunch time that I want him to braai (BBQ) ribs for us tonight. 
He replied that there isn't wood for it and so I made peace with it.

He just messaged me to let me know that he bought wood, ribs and BONUS pork belly (I just mentioned the other day how much I want to cook a pork belly like his dad use to)

Obviously you can see that the way to my heart is currently via my tummy :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mmmmmm BBQ ribs sound so good!

13 weeks today! Love my lil "peach" <3

​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ribs are almost done :dance: I'm so freaking excited!! Hahah

You look great Jyllian!! Happy 13 weeks


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 13 weeks Jyllian........2nd tri it is..... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my 18 week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah what an awesome bump Jess :D I'm not sure what your bump looks like (boy or girl bump) 
I'm going to guess girl (for now :haha: )


----------



## Twinsie

MamaBunny2 said:


> Mmmmmm BBQ ribs sound so good!
> 
> 13 weeks today! Love my lil "peach" <3
> 
> View attachment 847313
> ​

Adorable bump!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jrepp said:


> Here is my 18 week

Nice bump!! 

How is the dizzy/nausea feeling this week?


----------



## Jrepp

Still there.....still going strong. Trying to eat around it.

Kenna - what time is your scan tomorriw


----------



## Wishing1010

Mmm pamela! Ribs sound soooo good!!!!!!! Hope you enjoyed them :)

Happy 13 weeks, jyllian! Gorgeous bump!

Love the bump, Jess. I thought it was a girl but i am not sure! You have a deceptive bump :)

Scan is at 9:15 am Eastern Time. I have a dr appt immediately following so i may not be able to update for an hour or so!


----------



## Jrepp

That 7:15 my time......I can't wait!! Any last predictions?


----------



## melewen

Um Kenna that is not acceptable. I need you to make that doctor wait.. they'll understand if you just say you're updating your forum ladies! Hahaha. Kidding of course :) But so excited!


----------



## Jrepp

I got it.......you need to pee you'll be right in! Update us from the bathroom and then head to your room! PERFECT


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, good idea, Jess!


----------



## melewen

Phew! Glad that is settled!! Lol


----------



## Jrepp

I think baby is going through a growth spurt. I slept from 10pm-12:30pm, woke up took a shower and then fell back asleep from 3:30-6:30! It's now 7:40 and I am contemplating another nap. Did any on you experience this extreme fatigue?


----------



## Twinsie

Jrepp said:


> I think baby is going through a growth spurt. I slept from 10pm-12:30pm, woke up took a shower and then fell back asleep from 3:30-6:30! It's now 7:40 and I am contemplating another nap. Did any on you experience this extreme fatigue?

I can't speak to that but I'm sure feeling more tired this week! Besides that though I have zero symptoms and didn't get any during my TWW either. When do the symptoms start?! Achy boobs etc? I'm so curious!


----------



## melewen

Twinsie it seemed to me like everyone's boobs were sore right away but mine didn't start aching until 5 weeks. Strong strong fatigue started around 4-5 weeks and I had cramps a lot those weeks. Bloating (bad!) started for me over the last few, starting at maybe 6-7, and my nausea started around 6-7 weeks too probably. Adversions started around 6 weeks


----------



## A1983

My boobs/nips only seemed sore from 4-5 weeks! Nausea 4 weeks onwards, very strong from week 6 and puking from week 7/8...but only twice a week! Cramping only at beginning but ill be getting RLP soon im sure! 

Jess I was so tired last night-fell asleep at 8pm and just woke at 7am! 

Scan was beautiful! Very long legs! Im 12+5 today...need to change my ticker but don't have a clue how to do it!! I couldn't do the first one on here! Someone did it for me! Any volunteers?!


----------



## mdscpa

*24 Weeks Bump Photos:*

https://i60.tinypic.com/2i737kp.jpg


*18 vs. 24 Weeks Bump Comparison:*

https://i58.tinypic.com/24d0h3n.jpg


*Baby's Hands from 8 weeks to 24 weeks:*

https://i60.tinypic.com/f39nyh.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, I will keep on refreshing this page til i see your update Kenna!!!!..... 

:coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely low bump Jess.... Still guessing a boy.... EVERYONE"S gonna get a boy in this thread... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> My boobs/nips only seemed sore from 4-5 weeks! Nausea 4 weeks onwards, very strong from week 6 and puking from week 7/8...but only twice a week! Cramping only at beginning but ill be getting RLP soon im sure!
> 
> Jess I was so tired last night-fell asleep at 8pm and just woke at 7am!
> 
> Scan was beautiful! Very long legs! Im 12+5 today...need to change my ticker but don't have a clue how to do it!! I couldn't do the first one on here! Someone did it for me! Any volunteers?!

You have any clue when you O'ed? Because that is more accurate... Dating seems to change every time... I had 1 week delayed and a couple times 1 week in advance and some spot on... With those variances i stick with when i O'ed.

Anyways, did they give you your EDD? I can make it for you hun.


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I think baby is going through a growth spurt. I slept from 10pm-12:30pm, woke up took a shower and then fell back asleep from 3:30-6:30! It's now 7:40 and I am contemplating another nap. Did any on you experience this extreme fatigue?
> 
> I can't speak to that but I'm sure feeling more tired this week! Besides that though I have zero symptoms and didn't get any during my TWW either. When do the symptoms start?! Achy boobs etc? I'm so curious!Click to expand...


I had sleepiness as my major symptoms which started during my TWW.... Didn't relate it to pregnancy then until i got my :bfp:... I was bloated at 8 weeks, no bloat at 9 weeks, then bloat/bump at 10 weeks... Nauseous at 19dpo, 25dpo and 30dpo onwards.....My boobs were sore and hurts on the sides during my TWW and later on they got so itchy..... ITCHY boobs was experienced by other ladies here as well.... Maybe due to it stretching....


----------



## A1983

Yes I o'd on 20th December! So 9 weeks and 5 day ago? EDD 5th September &#9829;


----------



## mdscpa

Found a new list from https://www.thebump.com/a/what-to-buy-for-baby.

What To Buy For Baby

Use our handy checklist to make sure you have everything you'll need once baby arrives.

Here's everything you'll need when baby comes... for the first few weeks. (Items with an asterisk are must-haves.)+

*Layette*

[ ] 4-8 bodysuits or onesies (wide head openings and loose legs) +

[ ] 4-8 undershirts or vests (snaps at neck or wide head openings, snaps under crotch)*+

[ ] 4-8 one-piece pajamas*+

[ ] 2 blanket sleepers for winter baby+

[ ] 1-3 sweaters or jackets (front buttoned)+

[ ] 1-3 rompers or other dress-up outfits*+

[ ] 4-7 socks or booties (shoes are unnecessary until baby walks)*+

[ ] 1-3 hats (broad-brimmed for summer baby, soft cap that covers ears for winter baby)*+

[ ] No-scratch mittens+

[ ] Bunting bag or fleece suit for winter baby+

[ ] Swimsuit for summer baby+

[ ] Gentle laundry detergent+

*Nursery*

[ ] Crib, cradle or bassinet*
&#8226; Slats no more than 2 3/8 inches apart
&#8226; Corner posts no more than 1/16 of an inch above frame
&#8226; No cutouts in headboard or footboard
&#8226; Top rails at least 26 inches above mattress+

[ ] Firm, flat mattress fit snugly in crib (less than two fingers should fit between mattress and crib)*+

[ ] 1-3 washable crib mattress pads+

[ ] 2-4 fitted crib sheets*+

[ ] 4-6 soft, light receiving blankets*+

[ ] 1-2 heavier blankets (for colder climates)+

[ ] Rocking or arm chair+

[ ] Music box, sound machine or CD player+

[ ] Crib mobile with black and white images (remove when baby can support self on hands and knees)+

[ ] Baby monitor+

[ ] Nightlight+

[ ] Dresser+

[ ] Toy basket+

[ ] Swing or bouncy chair+

*Changing*

[ ] Changing table or cushioned changing pad for low dresser or bureau, with safety strap or railing*+

[ ] Changing table pad*+

[ ] Changing table pad cover+

[ ] Diaper pail+

[ ] Diaper pail liners+

[ ] Diaper cream*+

[ ] Unscented baby wipes (causes less irritation)*+

[ ] Soft washcloths*+

[ ] Tissues (for you)+

[ ] 6-10 dozen cloth diapers and 6-8 diaper covers, or 2-3 large boxes of disposable newborn-size diapers*+

*Bath*

[ ] Baby bathtub+

[ ] Baby soap*+

[ ] Baby shampoo+

[ ] 2-4 soft towels or hooded baby towels+

[ ] Baby hairbrush+

[ ] Soft washcloths (use a different color or pattern than your diaper washcloths!)+

*Feeding*

[ ] 10-16 bottles and nipples, both four and eight ounce (if fed strictly by the bottle, baby will go through about ten in the four ounce size per day)*+

[ ] Liners, for disposable bottles+

[ ] Bottle warmer (cuts down on nighttime trips to and from the kitchen)+

[ ] Bottle sterilizer (if your dishwasher doesn&#8217;t have one)+

[ ] Bottle brush+

[ ] Dishwasher basket for small items+

[ ] 4-8 bibs+

[ ] Burp cloths (or cloth diapers)*+

[ ] High chair+

[ ] 2-4 pacifiers+

[ ] Formula (if not nursing)*+

*For nursing moms*:

[ ] 1-3 nursing bras (Breasts swell following birth, so start with one size larger than your maternity bra. Wait until size settles down &#8212; about two weeks after birth &#8212; to purchase additional bras.)+

[ ] Nursing pads+

[ ] Nipple cream+

[ ] Nursing pillow+

[ ] Pump (even if you plan only to nurse, a pump will allow you to leave milk for baby if you want or need to separate)*+

[ ] Milk storage bags*+

*Medicine Cabinet*

[ ] Baby nail clippers or blunt scissors*+

[ ] Cotton balls (don&#8217;t use swabs to clean baby&#8217;s nose or ears)+

[ ] Baby thermometer*+

[ ] Bulb syringe/nasal aspirator+

[ ] Medicine dropper or spoon with measurements+

[ ] Petroleum jelly and sterile gauze (for circumcision care)*+

[ ] Infant acetaminophen (Tylenol)+

[ ] Antibiotic cream+

[ ] Saline nasal drops+

[ ] Baby gas drops+

[ ] Disinfecting hand soap (for you)+

*Travel*

[ ] Infant or convertible car seat*+

[ ] Stroller (reclining to almost flat for infants)+

[ ] Diaper bag+

[ ] Changing pad+

[ ] Baby carrier/sling+

*For Mom*

[ ] Ice packs (in case of tearing during birth or swelling after)+

[ ] 2-3 week supply of ultra absorbent sanitary pads+

[ ] Panty liners+

[ ] Hemorrhoid wipes and cream (can become necessary after labor, even if pregnancy was free of problems&#8230;sorry)+

By The Bump Editors


----------



## mdscpa

A1983 said:


> Yes I o'd on 20th December! So 9 weeks and 5 day ago? EDD 5th September

Here's the code for your signature....


https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev247pr___.png

PHP:

[url=https://www.babygaga.com/][img]https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev247pr___.png[/img][/url]


But if you O'ed on December 20th that makes you 11w5d today.... Just saying..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait for Kenna's scan!!! I also agree you go pee 1st :haha:

Jess, my tiredness picked up this week as well :sleep:

Jamie, most of my symptoms started 5 weeks and up and got stronger from there. I didn't have much in the TWW either.


----------



## A1983

Ok thank you! I've put both dates on  thanks so much for doing that for me


----------



## mdscpa

You'll get more accurate date later on up until 22 weeks or 23 weeks. Beyond that babies measurement is influenced by genetic/race.... My last scan at 22 weeks baby is ahead by 1w1d again. I just stick to my O as i know that's more accurate.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, why did you spoiler your signature?


----------



## MamaBunny2

My boobs are STILL sore... ever since a few days before my :bfp:. I'm just used to it now but if I squish or bump them it hurts! Plus, my OH has pretty much left them alone for the most part because he knows they're sensitive. Our :sex: life has vastly dwindled down to a mere ONE day a week as of late :sad2: Mainly it's because of our busy schedules but in the back of my head I wonder if he has mixed feelings about it with my belly becoming obviously bigger and the fact that he saw the baby in the ultrasound photos... maybe he's nervous or turned off because of it :shrug: I really shouldn't worry, we still fool around here and there but I do miss :sex: with him. I think back to how we were doing it just about EVERY DAY (sometimes twice in a day) while TTC and how stressful it was at times... so now at least we can both relax :thumbup:

In other news, I got info on yet another college that takes volunteers for their sonography program! This one requires me to have a scan performed by my doctor after 15 weeks so I won't be able to participate until AFTER my gender scan sometime in late April. I'm excited though because you take a CD and DVD and they burn photos and video! I'll have tons of photos of our lil meatball for my pregnancy scrapbook! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's a great list.. It is so freaking overwhelming with everything we need for them at first!

Oh, I learned an interesting tip in Bradley.. Our teacher said to pack a small spray bottle filled with olive oil and use it as "baby Pam" hahaha. Basically she said the meconium is so tar-like that it can stick to baby's skin pretty badly but if you spray a bit of natural oil on their bottom beforehand it really won't stick. Plus it's good for the skin! We are using coconut oil as diaper cream when we bring LO home but I don't know if that would work then!

So I'm thinking one hour til we hear from Kenna?! :coffee:

Jyllian that's so exciting!! I really do want to do the 4d scan which seemed super reasonable at the time we got pregnant but now it seems like we are paying solid chunks of money every which way for the baby so we might skip it.. Is that the kind of scan this other college offers?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay that is great news Jyllian :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Baby Pam :rofl: Yip I wrote them and that was my idea therefore my name :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

What a great tip for baby's bum, would've never thought that?!

Yes I believe this one does the dimensional scans as well. My OH ran into a friend last week who said his wife had it done. I decided to contact her for details and ended up finding the program instructor email on the college website and he was very prompt in returning my message. Even if I do have to wait until after my gender scan at my doctor's office I'm still excited and will be pleased to have even more photos - and video! - of our LO. I am also supposed to report back to the instructor I saw last week for another volunteer scan with them! We will have an album full of photos just from ultrasounds! :laugh2:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian Is the scan you get to do like a "keepsake" type one where the scan is like for an hour?


----------



## Wishing1010

We are having a girl!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats again on team pink. Pretty shelby won!!!! I was wrong......


----------



## cutieq

The first girl of the bunch... the tides have shifted! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hey we are in shock too lol. So excited though!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> Jyllian Is the scan you get to do like a "keepsake" type one where the scan is like for an hour?

I don't think it's anything particular as far as a "keepsake" session, as I would again be volunteering for a college course to help students get experience performing an ultrasound. I'm sure it takes around an hour long, as my last one did. And just like the one I did last week, I get photos but also the DVD if I bring the discs in. For my previous volunteer session they provided me with a disc for photos but no DVD option. Both were completely free. Just me helping out! :winkwink:



Wishing1010 said:


> We are having a girl!!!

AH! A girl! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

Congrats!!!!! A baby girl !!! So exciting :)

Thanks for your responses ladies on the timeline of your symptoms. I'll be 5 weeks sunday so next week we shall see if my body starts to feel any different! Besides the tiredness.

Great list for the baby!! It's definitely overwhelming how much stuff we need for our baby!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had already printed out a list and showed my OH. I figured we could use it as a guideline when we do our registry so we don't forget anything. It's very overwhelming!


----------



## mdscpa

Will try to check what we have against the list because im not sure if we have even half of those items listed.... Have printed it as well :dance:


----------



## melewen

Wow Kenna, congrats!!!! I was totally wrong too. A girl for the thread, yay!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Omg Kenna!!!! Congratulations!!,! I'm so excited for you!

Here are my baby registries if it helps anyone. 

Target - https://www-secure.target.com/gift-...ryId=43DIKZr8bC3kqxebOukRBA&registryType=BABY

Babies r us - https://www.toysrus.com/registry/link/index.jsp?overrideStore=TRUS&registryNumber=55424224


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been organizing my pregnancy photos on my smartphone into it's own folder and also saving the fruit and veggie size photos as well as BabyGaga fetal growth photos on my computer at work. I just printed out weeks 3-13 for the size and growth and am going to print my belly photos as well as all my HPT and ultrasound photos on the Kodak kiosk at Target right by my house (it's so neat and easy, I can print directly from my phone!). I have to print out some photos for my daughter for her last scrapbooking class at a local education center anyways so might as well get that done. She really enjoys the class so I know she will love helping me put together the pregnancy book! I figure if I get things printed and up to date every so often then I can use some free time at work or home to get things going on the scrapbook. 

I've made books for my other two pregnancies and I feel bad this one is going to be a wee bit more extensive. I have a smartphone at my fingertips to take and save dated belly photos and all the advances and extensive use in technology since my last pregnancy (which makes me feel old!) with tickers and apps and such give me much more info and visual data to put in the book plus I got an extra scan and may be getting another extra one aside from the gender scan!

*WEEK 13*
​
I'm thinking for each week starting at 3-4 on up til I give birth I am going to put a BabyGaga fetal growth inside the womb photo, a fruit/veggie size photo and any HPT, belly or scan photos along with it. I also want to include information such as my weight, cravings (and daddy's cravings too!), special events, etc. For the very beginning of the book I have to put a photo of just my big pregnant belly (when I get that far along) with baby's due date, as I did it for my other two, and will follow with some photos of mommy and daddy before baby as well as big brother and sister. 

Now just to find some free time to get started :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

Oh ladies.....I posted this on the other thread but not here. I had some bleeding on the toilet paper when I went to the restroom this morning. I checked baby on the doppler and heart beat is a little lower than where it was, but still really strong. I'm scared to check my undies again just in case. I'm waiting for a call back but might email a different nurse.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I hope I'm not speaking from my bum here but I've read that later in pregnancy their heart rates 'level' off and mayne that is why it's a bit slower? 

Fx that the blood is just irritated cervix or mild bladder infection. One of the ladies in the June group had red blood and ens up she just had bladder infection.

I hope you and baby are okay!!! Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope everything is ok, Jess. Please update us when you can.


----------



## startd

Wishing1010 said:


> Hey we are in shock too lol. So excited though!!!!

Congratulations! That is so exciting!


----------



## cutieq

tailbone pain anyone? I've had a sore tailbone since Sunday. I was sitting at my dining room table with my family and kept commenting on how badly my chair sucked and m butts hurts and everyone thought I was crazy. Well it lasted for a few days. Feels like I sat too long or fell down on it. Just curious what it could/might be?


----------



## Jrepp

Hooked up to monitors checking on the wee one and waiting for the midwife to do an exam.


----------



## cutieq

keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Looking forward to an update jess


----------



## Jrepp

They did an exam. No blood on my cervix so I asked if they can do a scan to make sure it isn't coming from the placenta


----------



## Wishing1010

Hoping all is well!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies, I am home from the hospital. At first they wouldn't do an ultrasound, but after I voiced my concerns with the bleeding coming from the placenta and not the cervix. They got a doctor to come over from the womens care clinic and I spoke with her. She is pregnant and due next week so she knows kind of where I am at. She said that this is a very scary time having come from miscarriage to pregnancy and then bleeding. She was told herself multiple times to get some rest and drink more water because there isn't much they can do if something is wrong. She agreed to a scan to make sure the bleeding wasnt from my uterus. Baby looks great! Plenty of fluid and we even saw the iris of the babys eyes. Baby is in the transverse position (so laying sideways with the head on my right and legs on my left). She didn't see any active leaks but said there may have been a tiny clot on the top of my cervix, which is measuring at 3cm. I go back in 2 weeks for my regular gender scan.


----------



## melewen

That's great Jess!!


----------



## Twinsie

So relived for you Jess :happydance:!! Did the dr say what causes the clot and if it's a threat to the baby or you in any way? Keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

They didn't say, but they didn't seem worried about it so I am not going to worry.


----------



## Twinsie

Good!! I'm sure they would've made more of a big deal if it were something to be concerned about. So this is good news!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wonderful news to wake up to Jess, I'm very happy that baby is doing well and that the problem does not seem to be serious.
Make sure to get lots of rest :hugs:

If I may ask, could they not see the gender last night or did you not worry about it at that stage?


----------



## Wishing1010

Dani, i think i know what you are talking about. I think its from everything shifting around.


----------



## Wishing1010

Great news, Jess!!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Glad everything is OK Jess :thumbup:

Kenna I love the July image in your siggy! Cute!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Wonderful news to wake up to Jess, I'm very happy that baby is doing well and that the problem does not seem to be serious.
> Make sure to get lots of rest :hugs:
> 
> If I may ask, could they not see the gender last night or did you not worry about it at that stage?

She did a quick scan but was mostly focused on making sure there wasn't a significant bleed somewhere. The gender is still going to be revealed on the 12th......maybe the 14th after we tell our parents. Ronny said I couldn't say anything until after the baby shower to anyone hehe


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awwww boo! I get so excited seeing everyone's gender news! Ahhhhh the anticipation :brat:


----------



## Jrepp

Ok guys, I feel horrible lying to you......we did find out what we are having yesterday but I not aloud to tell anyone until after our regularly scheduled ultrasound just to verify. I feel horrible lying to you guys so please don't hate me. You only have to wait 2 weeks :) and you can't say anything on facebook.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I haaate the 2WW!!!
:brat: :brat: :brat:​


----------



## melewen

Hahaha ^wss!!


----------



## Wishing1010

March 12 is my bday, it will be a great gender reveal day, Jess ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, no worries hun! I understand and I don't mind the little lie as long as baby is healthy! 
You do however know that we will be trying to get this from you before then right :rofl: Joking... Or am I haha


----------



## mdscpa

I can wait two weeks..... :dohh: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have an idea so we all need to look closely... Jess, blink once for boy and twice for girl :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Got few more Gender Predictor sites (web address in the photo). These says boy for me. Pam, can you try those sites as well if it will tell you the same...

https://i60.tinypic.com/2r4id5t.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip I will do. I just can't see the photo on my phone :dohh: 
I hate being stuck without internet!


----------



## cutieq

I did 3 of them and they were all boy for me! 

I'm all of a sudden having anxiety about announcing Tuesday. I know 13 weeks is perfectly normal to announce. I was excited last week. Now I'm nervous. Hopefully after Tuesday's appointment, I will feel better.

Ironically I'm not nervous about baby. I'm more nervous about the reality of telling everyone!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 13 Weeks Dani :hugs:

I hope your announcement goes well!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 13 weeks Dani!!!!! FX all goes well with the announcement....


----------



## Wishing1010

13 weeks!!!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## melewen

Yay 13 weeks Dani!!!

Daphne I took all of those quizzes and I got boy for each too! We should get everyone to take them and verify their accuracy.. hahaha

Also, it's Twilight baby day! 

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/4-11-weeks-800.png

https://i.giphy.com/ytwDCzNncltDeMjr2M.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Wondering what Pam and Kenna will get when they try those sites... Dani got boy as well when she tried 3 of them....

Awesome pics as always.....


----------



## Wishing1010

2 were girl and the third (parents.com) was boy!

Love the pics, Cheryl!


----------



## Twinsie

Happy 13 weeks Dani! 

That's cool that those gender tests are right!


----------



## mdscpa

Try it Jamie and we'll see what you'll having... :dance:

P.S. try putting "]" at the end of development ticker to fix your signature....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can't wait to do them tomorrow :D

Love the pics Cheryl!


----------



## Jrepp

All of mine said boy


----------



## melewen

Jess...... Are they... Accurate?

:winkwink:


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> Try it Jamie and we'll see what you'll having... :dance:
> 
> P.S. try putting "]" at the end of development ticker to fix your signature....

Ah that looks better, thank you!
I'll definitely take the tests soon! That would be awesome if it worked for all of us

Jess, tell us when you are ready, but just know, you are killing us slowly with suspense lol :)


----------



## mdscpa

I second Cheryl, Jess... Are they accurate???? :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Only time will tell lol. I'll give you a hint. One nephew says girl, one nephew says boy. One of the nephews is right


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg lol jess!!!! Thats funny, one of them have to be right hahah


----------



## mdscpa

I got it Jess!!!! :rofl: Guess i have 50/50 chance of being correct!!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Lol okkkk we will wait!! :)

So I told my parents today!! It was so fun. I walked over to them and said I had belated christmas gifts for them and gave them the t shirts . My dad read his papa shirt and was totally clueless lol! Since he already is a papa to my sisters baby.. Until my mom read her "wolds greatest nana. Est 2015" and goes oh my god, are you pregnant ?! Then my dad goes , wait, are you ?!?! :dohh: Lol. Too funny. And my older brother was there randomly (he never spends time with us- but has been staying with my rents for a few days) so he got t find out too. So it was nice!!! 
They were thrilled and are very excited! They love how the family is growing with babies !!


----------



## melewen

Twinsie that's so great! My parents were so clueless when I gave them their surprise too. Haha! So glad it went well!

So everyone who used progesterone suppositories.. How long did you take them? I only have about 4-5 left and will only be mid-11 weeks around the time I run out. I imagine my doc would only have prescribed what I need but I'm like maybe I lost some?!


----------



## cutieq

Did he give refills? My doc didn't prescribe to the exact date so I will have some leftover. They told me to stop at 12 weeks but I haven't yet. Baby was measuring a little behind so I'm waiting until my appointment next week. I would refil and take then at least until 12 weeks when the placenta takes over.


----------



## melewen

I actually found like the 7 I was missing so I'll just take them as planned I guess! I so hate them. But anything for a sticky bean! It's only two more weeks at this point


----------



## mdscpa

I wasnt prescribed with progesterone suppositories but had it at 18w for 7 days when i got UTI.... So i guess it's safe to take after 12 weeks when necessary as long as doc advised it.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I'm thankful for them but ready to be done! Only 3 more days to go!


----------



## mdscpa

Lets play.... What color(s) is the dress?

https://i60.tinypic.com/124emgw.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, I did the gender tests :D
I got boy for them all except baby centre said girl...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and that dress had caused many fights :rofl:

When I check it on my laptop the dress is cleary black and blue BUT when I check it on my phone it is gold & white? :dohh:

https://i.imgur.com/ixWKYJG.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

I'm seeing black and blue... DH sees white and gold... :haha:

Looks like those gender tests seems accurate...... hmmm. Jess said she got boy... Just waiting for her announcement.... :coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Waiting on confirmation of what we all suspect :haha:

DH said he sees silver...


----------



## Twinsie

Haha I see white and good and DH sees black and blue! I think it's all about the lighting on your device I heard!? So funny everyone is gong crazy debating it though lol


----------



## melewen

We need kenna to take the tests!

Panels im with you.. On my phone I see blue and black, on my computer when I have my yellow light tint on (it takes over the blue light tint once the sun goes down to lessen the stress on your body) it is clearly white and gold, but when the yellow light isn't on it's like a lighter blue and dark gold?! And lastly they showed it at the NBA game we went to friday and did a joke around it and on that screen it was white and gold! Ahhhh! My corneas are confused!!!


----------



## melewen

Twinsie my mom and dh see white and gold on my phone! It's actually about how you deal with white balance. Like people who see white and gold see the blue tint on the dress and their mind goes, ok that's just daytime light so it's actually white. But that's a problem because there is a true white spot in the background which is why it's so confusing! Certain devices do show a bluer or more yellow light though which can offset the light temperature. It's interesting to me because I'm a photographer and I mess with white balance all the time to show different times of day. We should start a rumor that if you see blue and black you're having a boy and white and gold and you're having a girl hahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What's for Sunday lunch / dinner? 

I'm making pork belly roast with roast potatoes, brocolli white sauce and cheese, sweet potatoes and basmati rice :D


----------



## melewen

Ughhhh pork belly sounds so good. We will probably have some tom kha soup with who knows what else! Basmati rice probably! Yum


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I did not know what tom kha soup is so I googled it! Omg the pics I saw made me salivate!!!!!!! I am so going to try and make it sometime!!

This is my 1st time doing a pork belly - FIL always made an awesome one but I never got his recipe before he passed. Hopefully I do the belly justice tonight haha


----------



## cutieq

I'm calling bs on Jess. I think it's a trick. I say girl!

Pork belly sounds heavenly. I woke up with I think is a progesterone withdrawal headache but it's fading a bit. Bless you essential oils! I'm gonna see what Pinterest can cook up for dinner. I'm definitely in the mood to cook (and eat) now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

23 Weeks Bump

This is by far not my best pic but hey the bump is there :D

https://i.imgur.com/Fa2Cl9s.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My 1st attempt at a pork belly came out a huge success!!! DH invited our neighbour over as his wife is out of town for the week. The pressure was on as this guy knows his meat and can be quite fussy - he approved :dance:

I'm stuffed now hahahaahaha


----------



## cutieq

Pamela, your bump is so cute! I would love your recipe. I want to try one.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Dani :D

I had DH score the skin/crackling side of the belly and then rubbed it with coarse salt. 
Let it stand in the fridge for 3 hours and then rinsed the salt off. 
Took fresh rosemary, thyme and garlic cloves, chopped them up and added to olive oil to make a rub. Rubbed the top and bottom of the belly and sprinkled BBQ spice.
Put the belly on a rack in the oven tray so that the fat can run off
Roasted in the oven for 2h15 at 180 degrees and then at 200 degrees for 35 mins. Just check on the belly from time to time during the last 35 mins as this is where the skin turns crackling and you need to make sure it doesn't burn

I was actually surprised at how easy it was and it tasted good for my 1st attempt. Not too much coarse salt though because if you dont rinse properly the meat is too salty. There was a small piece on the side of our belly that had a bit too much salt...


----------



## mdscpa

Great bump pam....

I had mine taken tonight as well be sending to my family back home... Here's at 24w3d. Looks huge when taken afar.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your bump always looks great!! :D


----------



## Jrepp

I hate that stupid dress!

We are probably having ice cream cake for dinner since it's my nephews 4th birthday party tonight. Last night I had some chili that I reheated since hubby was asleep. I really want some beef stew minus the beef lol.

Maybe a girl, maybe a boy....no one knows but the good lord above, hubby, baby and I. Only 1 week 6 days until I may be able to tell you guys. Although we are going to live broadcast the baby shower via YouTube so you may just have to tune in there (if Ronny has his way)


----------



## Jennuuh

Im with Dani - calling BS and saying girl for Jess! I guess if you tell us, cool, if not, oh well - we'll know soon enough when someone watches the video and let's the news loose! :)
Or maybe we won't find out until baby is born? :haha:

All this food talk is making me hungry! Dinner sounds delicious already and its only 4pm!


----------



## Jrepp

No, you'll definitely know either the 14th or 28th......it's killing me not telling, I wouldn't be able to make it 21ish more weeks


----------



## melewen

So today at the grocery the cashier asked DH if I was pregnant!! She said she could see a bump starting down low. I have NEVER had this happen so I am assuming it's an actual bump!

Pamela I am like crying over here that pork belly sounds so good! I make this beaised pork belly (chashu) for ramen when we make it at home and it's like basically the best thing ever. Pork belly is king!!! I can't wait to try your recipe!! Our Tom kha was pretty righteous! I made a japanese sesame cucumber salad to go with as I had no energy to make the Thai peanut dressing for the salad Id planned. I am so proud of my energy and appetite these days! Just two weeks ago I literally couldn't fathom making dinner ever again


----------



## melewen

Oh and we had to make our birth plans for Bradley and I tried my hand at a graphic one - it's supposed to be perfect for the door to help remind nurses! Thought I'd share

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/graphic-birth-plan.png


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> Oh and we had to make our birth plans for Bradley and I tried my hand at a graphic one - it's supposed to be perfect for the door to help remind nurses! Thought I'd share
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/graphic-birth-plan.png

That is very detailed, I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Cheryl, did they give you any tips or a guideline in your class on writing a birth plan? Originally I wasn't going to write one, but given the mix up every time I go in on meds, we are certainly making one now. I like your picture one :)


----------



## melewen

Jess yes our teacher is like the birth plan expert in town ha. I can email you the samples if you want! It's really important to have a birth plan if Unmedicated is important. Otherwise it's not as big a deal


----------



## Jrepp

Yes please!! My plan is to go Unmedicated other than the uterotonics needed to stop the bleeding.....but I need some help lol. I'm so confused and online there isn't much description on all the different things


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow, Cheryl! That's amazing. I'm not even sure where to begin writing one but started thinking about it this weekend.


----------



## mdscpa

Saw your new bump pic Kenna, if you're having a girl then maybe Jess will have as well since her bump looks more like you.... 

Jess is really killing us slowly.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies... I am so ashamed right now!! 

https://i.imgur.com/SE7sagf.jpg

My whole pregnancy I have not wanted sweet stuff so I haven't been having them. I had a craving for a fruit & nut chocolate and bought a slab with the intention of having 2 blocks and taking the rest home for DH.... Uhm oops :dohh: I just finished the WHOLE SLAB :blush:


----------



## mommysylvia

Hello ladies. I finally found y'all! Can I be added with the due dates? Lol :)


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Jess yes our teacher is like the birth plan expert in town ha. I can email you the samples if you want! It's really important to have a birth plan if Unmedicated is important. Otherwise it's not as big a deal

I'm so terrified to have an unmedicated birth. My contractions are horrible it just freaks me out at the thought of pushing a baby out with no epidural.... I need help :(


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Sylvia..... Glad to see you here..... :dance:


----------



## melewen

Anyone who is interested, send me your email and I can send you the sample birth plans! They are for women who choose to go Unmedicated but can be altered for your own priorities. It really helped me to use someone else's birth plan to develop mine for our class. If you give me ideas of "icons" you'd like in the graphic birth plan too I can make those for you! I found graphic birth plans really hard to find but nurses love them!

Sylvia you should try taking a class! I think we tend to tense up during pain and especially contractions and in the class we learn the best positions for labor and how to totally relax in contractions. There are also just SO many benefits of skipping medication that that might motivate you too like it did us :) im happy to share any info with you if you're interested!

Pam um no judgment here!!! I haven't been good so far at all! I have been craving lots of sweets and absolutely giving in pretty much daily... Dh said he has a craving for Oreo milkshakes and had two in two days this weekend! He's like "you have cravings too, you should understand!" Uhhh yeah honey but I'm, what's the word, pregnant?! And even I wouldn't have milkshakes two days in a row! :lmao: silly man!!


----------



## Jrepp

Cheryl, my email address is [email protected]

I haven't really craved anything this whole time. I pretty much gave up on sweets and haven't ever settled on something that sounds good.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Welcome Sylvia :hi:

This is my 1st baby so I'm going natural as I don't know what it would be like otherwise. Plus I've mentioned to the ladies before that the hospital I give birth at does not give you a choice. 
Their policy is pretty much Cheryl's entire birth plan :D No pain meds, baby on your chest immediately, no pacifiers, exclusive breast feeding, after a hour they will take baby for a bath, baby sleeps in the room with you as they do not have nurseries etc. They will only allow C-sections in case of emergencies so I don't need to do a birth plan as their policy is my plan :D

I wont lie though, I am scared shitless, but it's a scared of the unknown mostly because I don't know what to expect etc. You can read and listen to stories but wont know until you go through it.

All the sugar has def made little man more active as he is going crazy down there using my bladder as a trampoline - bless him :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh my gawwwwwd that damn dress!!! :wacko: Personally, I see a light blue and shitty tan/brown :rofl:

I personally think Jess is trying to throw us off with the gender test answers :winkwink:

I joined another August group on Facebook. There's around 90 or so members and a majority are BOYS :dohh: I've been feeling tiny little flutteres here and there and more often as of late. This morning I rolled over and pushed my tummy up against my OH and felt a few flutters. Wish he could feel it! Then at work sitting at my desk I felt a few more. I can't wait for some ninja kicks!

Cheryl I love your door sign, that's really detailed! 

This movie is hilarious. I told my OH when it comes to the "toxic Western medication" I'm on board:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBye1Nr-pcU​
Really, I'm kind of undecided as what I want to do... I _mayyyy_ try to go without an epidural if all seems to be going well but am deathly afraid of the "ring of fire". My OH says he will play the Johnny Cash song during the delivery. I say I will punch him in the throat if he does :growlmad:


----------



## Jrepp

Just wanted to throw out there that you can go medicated without doing an epidural. I still have to look into it more, but one thing my pelvic pain doc and I discussed was the use of a pudendal block, which blocks the nerves to your vagina and makes it numb.....so you still feel contractions but you don't feek the pain associated with the body coming out. They can also use pain meds to take the edge off without making you go numb.

I personally cannot have an epidural due to some issues with my spine and medication allergies. I'm not too worried about it to be honest, but I have a huge pain tolerance


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian, now that song is stuck in my head and :rofl: at the mental image of you punching OH in the throat!


----------



## Twinsie

Haha that movie is funny! Those two women are hilarious. I'm debating epidural too. But not making any decisions until I'm more informed. The ring of fire totally freaks me out too!! My sister went unmedicated (she couldn't sit still enough for an epidural) and explained the ring of fire to me! Yikes! I wish I had a high pain tolerance! I think anxiety of pain and fear of the unknown make the process terrifying so if knowing I'm gonna get pain relief helps me relax and makes the birth process more enjoyable and a positive experience than it may be worth it for me. I have really bad anxiety sometimes. But we shall see!

Welcome Sylvia!!


----------



## melewen

I never really thought much about it until we got pregnant and I started doing research. We're fairly crunchy to begin with but I never really understood how like.. having the bottom half of your body paralyzed would be good for the baby?! Like, the baby's in there.. haha! It can also delay your contractions because you can't properly push

You guys might want to watch "The Business of Being Born" -- it's really educational. But I like to think about the billions of women before me who have birthed "naturally"! If you educate yourself on positions and how to best use contractions and pushing for your own purposes I think it can be helpful, and will make you way calmer! I would much rather be "in control" than like a bit out of it/not myself - that would scare me more. DH attends each class with me and will be my "coach" so he is in charge of all low back massage (more like violent kneading I am sure) etc

Pamela I am so jealous of your hospital!! Ours is very "Western", ie, heavy on the interventions and medications! 

I'm happy to explain my reasoning for any choice we made on the birth plan - I honestly didn't know so much about most of this stuff until our class and I love to share!


----------



## melewen

I also got an email from Babylist today with sample registries at 3 different price points, I thought it could be helpful since at least I am like super overwhelmed in that department!

Baby on a Budget

American Baby

Urban Chic


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 11 weeks Cheryl!!!!! One more week to 2nd tri.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Pamela! :rofl: Well I really AM going to punch him in the throat when I see him... apparently it's totally fine to just decide not show up to your job because you have had enough with their b.s. so you quit with a near 14 week pregnant gf and home remodel going on and NO guarantee on a job lined up :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:OMIGAWWWWWD I'm gonna lose my shit! Someone hold me back. Hold me back!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again I'm soooo daft! :dohh:
Sorry Cheryl :hugs: Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:saywhat: Jyllian
That is NOT cool at all!! What in the hell was he thinking? I mean you prob did not expect him to be the sole bread winner but help to pull your weight! 

Jeez I cannot believe it! I am so sick and tired of the bs at my job and I have a vision every single day about resigning BUT I cannot as I don't have another job and a responsibility to my baby. Same with your OH! This is real life and he has to grow up and deal with it!!!

Sorry for ranting on your post :haha: I just get your frustration and anger!


----------



## melewen

Whoa Jyllian!! He did what?! I can't believe it!! Not cool man.. he better be printing out resumes as we speak..


----------



## MamaBunny2

He had told me earlier this morning he got an interview at a local power sports store for tomorrow at 10... but that doesn't guarantee a job nor does he know what the pay or hours are. Last week he finally got a chance to travel shortly out of town to apply for the an electrician apprenticeship. He had been talking about finding not just a job, but a career for himself and was super anxious about it. It was the last day to apply and he left with just enough time to make it there. Well the guy didn't tell him he would need some documents with him when he applied so he didn't get to. He was heartbroken and I felt so bad. I know he's been loathing this current job for some time and the boss(es) really have been dicking him around. They took him off his route and stuck him in the warehouse picking orders with a $1.25 pay cut! Lately it's been like they have really tried pushing his buttons and onto him big time to see if he'll crack... well he finally did. I think he was so anxious at the slightest possibility of a potential new job because of that interview he decided not to show up to his current job anymore. I'm so disappointed that he just up and quit without having anything solid lined up, no options for employment. That's just NOT what you do right now :nope: I had to run to the bathroom here at work and break down. I'm so upset and worried.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not an easy position your in hun, we'll just all have faith with you that somehow this will all work out.

I can respect your oh feeling bummed out with his job / career but he has to be responsible right now. 

Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Aw Jyllian :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies. Idk I guess because both my boys I had epidural its more relaxing to me.... My second son was pushed out in 5-10 minutes.... My first was pushed out in 2. Both of them were comjng out facing me so I guess that's because my curved uterus? I really do want to look into no epidural...but I do not want to feel the pain of the baby coming out so I will have to be numb down there somehow, I've ripped both times and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian I would be livid!! Does he have something in mind or is he just going to wait and see what happens? 

Do you ladies want to know something......the benefit of projectile puking in the shower is that you can wash the walls immediately. I totally just projectile puked up salmon colored cinnamon toast crunch across the shower. :doh: 

Have any of you gone to the dentist in second tri? I was hearing that up to 40% of pregnant women have pregnancy induced gum disease, which can lead to preterm labor and low birth weight. Given the fact I've basically non stop puked for 19 weeks, my gums are in pretty bad shape. I'm nervous! I still need to call the eye doctor too because I think my headaches are a result of needing a stronger perscription.


----------



## MamaBunny2

He _says_ he will have a job by the time I'm off work today. Well he's got 3 1/2 more hours... :coffee:

Jess I need to go to the dentist. I have a cavitiy that needs filled! My gums bleed a lot now.


----------



## mommysylvia

With my first pregnancy I went to dentist in my second trimester. I got everything you imagine done lol my son sucked the life out of my teeth!


----------



## melewen

Sylvia did you have any other drugs besides epidural? It should take a bit longer than that to push which is probably why you had tearing. A lot of hospitals will try to speed it up and that can cause ripping which is no fun - but easier to heal than an episiotomy! If you're given plenty of time to push your body stretches and the risk of tearing is lower. You might always want to try squats during this pregnancy which will greatly help the perineum become flexible. You can try perineum massage too - most of my friends who have had natural births have done that and none have had tearing

I feel like natural birth is very empowering! You are absolutely capable of giving birth without interference - your body was made for this after all! It's just helpful to be prepared - it will make you much more confident. But only if it's really something you're interested in :)


----------



## Twinsie

Wow I'm sorry Jylian! That sounds stressful :( I hope he finds a job soon!!!


----------



## melewen

I can't wait for an update in 3 hours....!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl :rofl: Oh I will be sure to update. He's actually at his interview as we speak (the one that was scheduled for tomorrow but he pushed it to today).

Agh, all this talk of burning, tearing and pain... makes me squirm :sick: I wouldn't be opposed to trying all natural BUT I am in no way against an epidural. With my son, labor was going so smoothly and easily I bet I could've did without. My mom was super impressed with how well I did handling my contractions. I was young and they said if I wanted the epi to get it because the nurse was there and available otherwise it could be too late. With my DD I had major back labor and remember crying in pain and agony and had my ex-husband crying with me. It was terrible! Nothing like my first labor :nope: Not at all. I tore with both. With this baby my OH wants me to go without (probably bc his mom did with all 3 of hers) but I say I will see how things are and go from there. I have nothing to prove to myself or anyone else. I just want to be somewhat comfortable and actually take in and enjoy every bit of the labor and delivery. What I'm more concerned about is after delivery and how things are handled. I want baby on me asap and no visitors until my OH and I have had time to bond with baby and I can relax and start trying to nurse :thumbup:


----------



## Twinsie

I agree with you Jylian, I'm not opposed to an Epidural either. I'll make a game time decision if I can't handle the pain. I want it to be a positive experience, not frightening! And I def want skin to skin time immediately after birth and breast feeding. My family is very supportive of whatever way I decide to birth the baby. I'd be open to hearing more about the way you can block the vagina from feeling pain though Jess if you could elaborate a bit more!?


----------



## melewen

I'm with you Jyllian! If they don't plop that baby on me right away I will be throwing a fit!!

Soooo I finally found an easy way to take bump pictures! It dawned on me last night when I couldn't sleep (duh) that we have a big open window with sheer curtains where I could do a blown out background sort of look. After the grocery store cashier asked DH yesterday if I were pregnant I decided it's time to start documenting the bump.. and it's real! I really thought I shouldn't start showing at all for another 6 weeks or so but damn! It was like this in the AM before eating anything so it's not bloat any more.. get ready for loads of pictures of my pooch and tush.. fair warning!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump3-small.jpg
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump-small.jpg

And since you still don't *GET IT*, here's an extra bonus shot.. because I care!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/11week-bump2-small.jpg

:lmao:


----------



## startd

With respect, I don't think anyone is disagreeing that a birth that is as natural as possible is great. However, just like pregnancy, everyone's birth is different. If your body is not a good shape for delivery, then you are more likely to rip and have difficulties - regardless of how many squats you do. 

I was born with birth trauma, resulting in difficulties latching, feeding difficulties and consequently unable to breast feed. The midwives left the 'natural' birth to go on for far too long, and I fatigued. 

For me, my birth plan is for the baby and I to be as safe and healthy as possible.


----------



## Jrepp

Jamie - I'm not sure what info you are looking for. I have been having these done pretty much monthly for 3 years. Peudendal nerve blocks are quite painful to get but you get a ton of relief. Basically what happens is the doctor will inject lidocaine into the nerve that runs along the side of your vagina, numbing the nerve and providing pain relief. In order to get to the nerve they must push a needle into the muscle running about half an inch from your vaginal opening and then wiggle the needle until you feel a shock and then push the meds in.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

startd said:


> With respect, I don't think anyone is disagreeing that a birth that is as natural as possible is great. However, just like pregnancy, everyone's birth is different. If your body is not a good shape for delivery, then you are more likely to rip and have difficulties - regardless of how many squats you do.
> 
> I was born with birth trauma, resulting in difficulties latching, feeding difficulties and consequently unable to breast feed. The midwives left the 'natural' birth to go on for far too long, and I fatigued.
> 
> For me, my birth plan is for the baby and I to be as safe and healthy as possible.

That's great! And that's why my birth plan says "barring complications" :) Except I disagree - squats DO help your body get in good shape for delivery. It is a very natural position and it makes sense that it was probably easier for women to give birth in the past, when we actually used this posture frequently. As well as kegels (I do 200 a day), low back rocks, and tailor sitting. Granted I practice these every day, so it's not just like oh, I'm 39 weeks, let me squat for a minute! Haha


----------



## MamaBunny2

So update as of 4 1/2 hours later: no job :growlmad: but then I knew that was coming. 

He said his interview did go very well but likely won't hear anything on that for about a week. He also applied with other places and could be contacted at any time...

I said "Well since you likely won't have any income for at least a week if not two you might wanna stop this (as I pick up a bottle of beer he bought while out today) because it's not very smart right now, just like your decision to up and quit your job"


----------



## melewen

Oh hell I would be livid if he up and quit and then went and bought beer!!! Well fx for you hon!


----------



## Twinsie

Gorgeous pictures Melewen!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck Jyllian.... I'm not wishing strength on you as I fear for your OH's life :haha:

You look gorgeous Cheryl!!! Love the start of your bump and so looking forward to watching it grow :D

Fi, how are you feeling? If I recall correctly you said something a while back about the start of ms? Did it pick up or are you coping?


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: Pamela yeah I just dug into him via text this morning. I got to WORK and sat down and was thinking... this guy needs to KNOW this IS NOT ok. Like I was somewhat fine yesterday but was also super tired and slept all evening and night for the most part. Then today, thinking about the beer and the fact that he smokes and chews tobacco now... I forewarned him that if he thinks he's going to continue those nasty expensive habits after totally just up and quitting his job then I'm going to be theeee biggest b*tch everrrr. The fact that he quit then went and bought beer shows a severe lack of maturity and it's NOT ok.

It's nice that he's home and can help out a lot and hopefully get some major progress done on the house... BUT the renovations cost money as well as the bills we have. I'm just so very disappointed :nope:

Looks like he'll be able to join me at my 14 week doc appointment tomorrow...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah massive hugs Jyllian :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Jyllian..... :hugs: What your DH did really is so irresponsible... He should have not made that decision esp now that you are expecting... He should have made sure there's a job lined up before he quit with his job.... Oh well, i hope he finds one as soon as possible.

Cheryl, your photos are amazing..... I should ask you more questions about any tricks and tips on how to have a great pictures so i can tell DH.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am such a huge Finding Nemo fan :D I love animation movies in general but Nemo is my ultimate favourite. When there is nothing on the tv I put my dvd on and then DH literally goes :dohh:
Anyway long story short I have just bought this Nemo themed playmat for my little man :D

https://i.imgur.com/xGqhwnR.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

That's so cute Pam!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne... I just had a mini panic attack.... like what if he doesn't like Nemo as much as I do :rofl:

I've also started knitting a blanket for him. Taking into consideration that I cannot do patterns or anything I'm just going to do one massive square and then have somebody teach me how to crochet a white border around the blue square... FX I finish it before he gets here :D


----------



## melewen

Pamela that's so cute! I also LOL'd when you said you were worried about baby not liking Nemo as much as you! Hahaha

Jyllian I am beyond annoyed for you. Like.. Now is not the time to show off your immaturity!! Really hoping he comes around with a better job here in the next couple weeks. Le sigh!

Daphne I am happy to help! I actually wrote a food photography book so I should be able to give you a pointer or two, though um people are very different! Lol. Do you guys have a DSLR or a point and shoot?


----------



## mdscpa

For those who's having MS, found this on FF... Maybe it will help.

_Community Tip or Tale

From Tiffany, Chehalis, WA:

This one came from my midwife I had when pregnant with my second child.
For morning sickness relief suck on a lollipop. I bought a bag of DUM-DUMS and they REALLY did the trick! I will do it again this time for sure._


----------



## mdscpa

We have Canon EOS-600D..... DH only gets ideas from youtube....


----------



## Twinsie

Oh man Jylian I am so sorry he is being such a butt!! Did he respond to your texts? I hope he agrees that he should not be buying recreational items now !!! Or ever! Time to quit for good I say! Soooo expensive! I'm sure he is a good guy and just going through a personal hurdle, tell him it's time for him to step up and redeem himself. Show you the man you know he can be! At least that's what I'd say if my DH was pulling sh*t like this! 

Pam- so cute!! I love finding nemo too!!

Daphne- thanks for the ms tip!! I had my first nausea spell this morning!! It totally caught me off guard when I got up to pee. All of a sudden I felt sick and wanted to get back to bed fast!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, take care of yourself.... Sorry MS caught you but it's a great re-assurance... FX it won't last for so so so long.... And i hope you'll find something that'll ease it up....


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, happy 19 weeks..... Another week and you're half-way there..... :dance: Hope MS is now a memory from the past.


----------



## melewen

Preggie Pop Drops worked WONDERS for me. Especially the ones with B6 in them. I definitely recommend them!

Daphne that's a great camera, that's basically had when I was starting out. If you have a 50mm lens that is awesome (you can get one for like $100 too), since you can crank the aperture down super low, and that's the difference between professional looking shots and amateur looking shots 

https://www.facethelight.com/img/apcompare.jpg

Natural lighting is key! That will help more than anything really, aside from the wide aperture (that just means keep it low, like f2.5-f3.5). Those two things alone will allow you to take pro-looking maternity shots! 

I think I'm just going to DIY for our maternity shots actually. I always seem to really like the at-home ones anyway so I figure, save some money! I can definitely DIY the newborn shots so might as well save the cashola. Especially since my stupid car broke down last night.. ugh. Remember how I was saying we don't have to buy a new car or anything for the baby? Well.... 

BLeh!


----------



## mdscpa

DH got a 50MM lens as freebies when he got the cam... Thank you Cheryl... Taking down notes for DH.... :dance: DH watched a lot of newborn photography so he can prepare himself when Adam is born....


----------



## mdscpa

Here's what's next on our shopping list. Cost approximately $208.00 here.

https://i58.tinypic.com/102v3bm.jpg https://i60.tinypic.com/8x5xds.jpg


----------



## melewen

Woot! Love that lens, it's such a workhorse

Oh! I forgot to mention.. my baking soda test has changed!!! I did it yesterday (11 weeks) and I got some like foam at the top like if you pour a beer pretty perfectly - not like FOAM but um.. some white bubbly stuff? You know what I mean? And there were tons of bubbles clinging to the side. Creepily beer-like. Guess I'm headed towards full on foam!


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmmm... If there's really truth to that maybe theres a little boy in you.... :dance:


----------



## melewen

Daphne that looks like a great deal!!


----------



## mdscpa

We have other choices but we think this one can be used in the future if we ever conceive a little girl :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Good deal!! Where do you live?

Where do you all live ?


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, we work/live in the middle east. We're from the Philippines.


----------



## startd

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Good luck Jyllian.... I'm not wishing strength on you as I fear for your OH's life :haha:
> 
> You look gorgeous Cheryl!!! Love the start of your bump and so looking forward to watching it grow :D
> 
> Fi, how are you feeling? If I recall correctly you said something a while back about the start of ms? Did it pick up or are you coping?

Thanks! Coping ok at the moment. Lots of nausea but still able to work, so I can't complain!


----------



## startd

Pam, that's really cute! I love Finding Nemo
jyllian, I would have been so angry. I hope he finds something soon. Hopefully this works out for the best, and he finds a job he actually enjoys so you have some stability. I wonder if the beer last night was because he feels guilty and concerned, now that he's actually left. 
Good luck Jamie!


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Jess, happy 19 weeks..... Another week and you're half-way there..... :dance: Hope MS is now a memory from the past.

Thank you. Unfortunately the ms is still a very vivid reality. 



Twinsie said:


> Good deal!! Where do you live?
> 
> Where do you all live ?

I am in colorado.


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my weekly bump. I'm technically 19 weeks, but it's my 18 week photo as I ended week 18 and started week 19 this big. Ronny took the pic for me and didn't get me straight on like I told him so my bump appears a little bit smaller.


----------



## mdscpa

Looking gorgeous Jess and very cute bump.... :dance:


----------



## startd

Gorgeous photos!

I just had my first scan, and pleased to report everything looks great. It feels a lot more real now!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 14 weeks Jyllian..... Hope you are feeling ok..... :hugs: :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, I love that stroller and car seat combo. We have a similar one and the carrier is cool as you can take it out of the car on put it directly onto the stroller etc.

Fi, glad that your scan went well!!! Sorry about the ms, hopefully it stays manageable and doesn't make you feel too ill

Jess, bump is looking great!!!

Jamie, I live in South Africa :D


----------



## mdscpa

Wait, are you telling me we have exactly the same travel set?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The brand and the colour differs but the it looks like the idea behind the functions are all the same. 
The carrier can be carried by hand, placed on the booster in the car, taken from the car and put onto the stroller etc. Am I right?

I think I know where you are going with this :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thought we got the EXACT same thing like we always used to... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think we are pretty damn close to still be able to say we have the same thing :D

I love us :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Another update: My OH got a job yesterday through a hiring agency with a local interior decorating/furnishing company picking orders in the warehouse. Good hours with possible OT and (paid?) holidays off. Would start today.

Well we were up for work and after he used the restroom told me the agency had contacted him and that the company had cancelled or put the order on hold so didn't need workers... so he didn't have the job :nope: The agency that hired him in said they would look and possibly find something else to put him in. So it's day 3 and he's still unemployed. Needless to say I'm highly frustrated, upset, angry, hurt... all over again. 

I have no WiFi at work for the second day in a row and unable to use my computer to enter paperwork and such so I mostly just sit at my desk as the day drags on. At least I have my 14 week prenatal appointment today but that's not for another 5 hours... Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock.


----------



## mdscpa

Urgh, that sucks Jyllian, one minute he got the job the next he don't..... Praying he gets a new one soon........ Good luck on your appointment today.....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh and I just noticed the OP - is it Kenna? - doesn't have my due date with my name. It's September 2nd :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> Another update: My OH got a job yesterday through a hiring agency with a local interior decorating/furnishing company picking orders in the warehouse. Good hours with possible OT and (paid?) holidays off. Would start today.
> 
> Well we were up for work and after he used the restroom told me the agency had contacted him and that the company had cancelled or put the order on hold so didn't need workers... so he didn't have the job :nope: The agency that hired him in said they would look and possibly find something else to put him in. So it's day 3 and he's still unemployed. Needless to say I'm highly frustrated, upset, angry, hurt... all over again.
> 
> I have no WiFi at work for the second day in a row and unable to use my computer to enter paperwork and such so I mostly just sit at my desk as the day drags on. At least I have my 14 week prenatal appointment today but that's not for another 5 hours... Tick. Tock. Tick. Tock.

Ah I'm sorry Jyllian :nope: That sucks! I do hope he can get something else very soon as to relieve some of the pressure your are feeling :hugs:

Good luck at your appointment! Please update us with your good news :flower:


----------



## melewen

Aw man Jyllian! I was so excited reading the first paragraph, lol. At least he had a job for a second I guess? I can't imagine how frustrated you are!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I am going to classify this as a craving because I feel like I will die without it!!

https://i.imgur.com/HIm9dwO.jpg

I just went to the local grocer and they have the chocolate flavour but that is not what I am craving so I stood there for like 5 minutes staring at the rack in the hopes that the vanilla one will magically appear :haha: Mmmm I might start phoning other stores to see who has stock.... OMG this craving is bad... what do I do?????


----------



## Twinsie

Jylian! I got so happy for you for a second! What a roller coaster of emotion. I hope he finds something soon!!! Let us know how your appt goes! Pic of baby? :)

Wanna bubba- that's funny! I haven't had any cravings but I can imagine it bent a "must have this food" feeling!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I can literally not find it anywhere!!!! I have phoned every single restaurant here and nobody sells it :cry:

I'm now going to have a hot chocolate to see if the warm milk helps me much...


----------



## melewen

Aw Pam!! I know how you feel with those cravings man. Somewhere has to have it!! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That somewhere is just too far... Fx the hot chocolate does the trick. Even dh feels sorry for me. He's laughing about my insanity in searching but he is trying to help...


----------



## melewen

Bahaha. Well at least he's trying to help your pregnancy madness!

BTW.. have any of you ever been active on another forum? I started getting involved on another and found such cattiness and argumentativeness! My mind was totally blown. Like, no matter what anyone said, there would be these super rude responses no matter WHAT. Wow! Serves me right eh? :haha:


----------



## cutieq

I've been on other forums. Some good experiences and some bad. I'm a pretty laid back person so a lot of them tend to stress me out and go a little overkill. I tend to read a lot and not respond on most forums.


----------



## Twinsie

I was active on another forum! But I didn't like how some people talked to me or others so I left! It is crazy how sme women can be so catty and not nice!


----------



## Twinsie

WunnaBubba2 said:


> That somewhere is just too far... Fx the hot chocolate does the trick. Even dh feels sorry for me. He's laughing about my insanity in searching but he is trying to help...

Ok now I really want hot chocolate with creamy milk!!! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not on too many but the few I have found are so amazing.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Bahaha. Well at least he's trying to help your pregnancy madness!
> 
> BTW.. have any of you ever been active on another forum? I started getting involved on another and found such cattiness and argumentativeness! My mind was totally blown. Like, no matter what anyone said, there would be these super rude responses no matter WHAT. Wow! Serves me right eh? :haha:

This is the reason why I read threads before I post. I read through 400 odd pages on the TTC thread before I posted :haha: I wanted to see how the ladies reacted to new comers. Before I posted there, there was a testing thread and I posted there but got ignored :shrug: When I posted on the ttc thread Daphne answered like within 5 minutes, soon after was Kenna, Mary and Jess and they were all amazing.

I haven't bothered with other threads much except the 2015 June Bugs one, but that was only after I saw Daphne was there.

I just dont find the other ones as nice, supportive and like family. I'm sticking with you girls whether you like it or not :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I made myself buttered crumpets with marmite for breakfast and ended up melting a mars bar to use as a dip :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay Kirsty you win the crazy combo craving :haha: I haven't had anything considered weird so far.


----------



## Twinsie

Hahah well sweet and salty combo sounds perfect to me!! Or buttery/sweet combo..


----------



## melewen

OMG Twinsie why would you even..

now I am craving like popcorn balls in the worst way!! Haha! What a bizarre thing to want.. or like kettle corn.. mmmmmmmm. Buttery and sweet!


----------



## MamaBunny2

14 week checkup went great... aside from the fact I've gained 11 pounds during the first tri :wacko: I'm sure once the weather warms up here in Ohio and I can't get outside and walk the neighborhood and be more active things will even out... I hope :dohh:

Got a good solid heartbeat this time and I didn't cry and mess it up :happydance: Baby was very active and made the doc relocate a few times, like hide and seek :laugh2:

https://youtu.be/ki9YHeirGCI

My OH timed the beats and calculated an estimated FHR of 168bpm. He's convinced we are having a girl :shrug: I'm convinced we are going to have our hands full with this wiggle worm!


----------



## melewen

I loved watching your video jyllian! So freaking bummed we are missing ours tomorrow :cry:

Do you remember when you started showing with your first? I know it was a while ago but figured I'd ask!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Oh and I just noticed the OP - is it Kenna? - doesn't have my due date with my name. It's September 2nd :thumbup:

That's my mom's birthday. You're having a labor day baby!



MamaBunny2 said:


> 14 week checkup went great... aside from the fact I've gained 11 pounds during the first tri :wacko: I'm sure once the weather warms up here in Ohio and I can't get outside and walk the neighborhood and be more active things will even out... I hope :dohh:
> 
> Got a good solid heartbeat this time and I didn't cry and mess it up :happydance: Baby was very active and made the doc relocate a few times, like hide and seek :laugh2:
> 
> https://youtu.be/ki9YHeirGCI
> 
> My OH timed the beats and calculated an estimated FHR of 168bpm. He's convinced we are having a girl :shrug: I'm convinced we are going to have our hands full with this wiggle worm!

I'm so glad that everything went well at the doctors! 

Question of the day: how much have each of you gained so far in your pregnancy? As of today, I am up 6 pounds. Kinda freaking but I know I need to gain more. At this point in the pregnancy according to my doctor I should be up at least 12 pounds by now.


----------



## Twinsie

Great video, thanks for sharing!!

Haha I looooove kettle corn !!! My current nightly snack obsession is graham crackers (all 3 kinds!) and whipped cream!! lol it's goooood 

Don't worry too much about the weight gain ladies. Everyone is different. My sister gained 11 pounds in her first trimester and then only 5 in her second and another 5 in her third. So you can't judge how your weight gain will be just based on your first tri. But I definitely agree it will be a lot easier to try and keep from gaining unnecessary weight once it warms up!! I am so excited for the daylight savings this weekend and it being lighter out for longer in the evening. I work until 6 or 7 most nights so I hate when it's dark when I leave! I want to go walking after work around my neighborhood too!! It's gonna be in the 40s here all next week! Woohoo! Spring is coming !!


----------



## Twinsie

melewen said:


> I loved watching your video jyllian! So freaking bummed we are missing ours tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Do you remember when you started showing with your first? I know it was a while ago but figured I'd ask!

Boo! How come you are missing it??


----------



## cutieq

At my appointment yesterday my doc tells me "you aren't gaining much weight are you eating enough?" I think I'm eating more than enough but she had me a little concerned.


----------



## melewen

Twinsie we are totally iced in! They just sent me a text even :( weh!


----------



## melewen

Btw twinsie what's your name?


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Twinsie we are totally iced in! They just sent me a text even :( weh!

Ah poop! I hope you can reschedule soon.


----------



## melewen

Hopefully :)


----------



## Twinsie

Oh nooooo:nope: I'm so sorry you have to miss it due to stupid winter!! I'm sad for you!! Did you get to reschedule for soon ?? I hope. 

My name is Jamie:flower:


----------



## melewen

Wehhhhh I hope so. It's a pretty simple one so hopefully early next week. I was just looking so forward to hearing peanut's heartbeat!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wonderful news Jyllian! Glad it went well and that little one is active and healthy! In a fes short weeks you'll start feeling that activity :dance:

I'm sorry about stupid ice preventing your appointment Cheryl! :growlmad: I hope your re-schedule is real soon!

I weighed 87.75kg when I fell pregnant, lost a lot of weight with ms and now at 23 weeks I'm back up to 87.25kg :D


----------



## mdscpa

Baby's growing hands from 8 - 25 weeks.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2i0rvom.gif

25 Weeks Bump Photos

https://i62.tinypic.com/2l5a8y.jpg

18 Weeks vs. 25 Weeks Bump

https://i58.tinypic.com/vzx829.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I never got my Horlicks last night :haha: I'm kind of over it so that's cool.

TMI, had a bowel movement this morning that made me cry... how can your body compress 'something' that you cannot get out - HURT LIKE HELL!

Monthly check up at the clinic this morning. I love the nurse that I've been seeing! She really has an amazing bedside manner and she feels like she really cares about how I'm doing etc. 

1. She heard the heart beat this morning and when I asked her to let me hear she took out the clinic's Doppler :shock: I didn't know the clinic had one! 
I told her that this would be my first time hearing the heart beating and she was so excited for me. Anyway little man then had his own ideas - he kept kicking at the probe (we heard that loud and clear and I felt it) and after he kicked it he would move so she ended up not being able to get good positioning for me. I thought I would be disappointed but I'm not, I'm actually quite amused by how playful/naughty he was :haha: She also commented and said she is amazed at how busy he is

2. Technically 24 weeks pregnant and my Fundal Height measures 27cm... She says good growth and looking at leg measurements of my u/s he seems to be a tall boy

3. I weighed 87.75kg when I fell pregnant, lost during ms and now only I'm back up to 87.2kg so I am proud of my healthy eating habits and the fact that I have not pigged out like people thought I would and ballooned etc. 

4. I haven't said anything on here, should have and not sure why I didn't. Anyway if you recall I had an ECG at 4 weeks due to an irregular heart beat. They said it was called Extra Ventricular Systoles and considered normal in some cases. So that is apparently "my" normal beat. I mentioned to the nurse this morning when I lie down I feel strange, like I'm going to get smothered or something and my heart starts to beat irregular. Plus when I get excited or out of breath it will flare up as well. I raised my worries that if this happens now will I/my heart be able to handle the stress of a natural birth?? She ordered another ECG for me so I'll probably do that tomorrow to check on things. Rather safe than sorry. 
I have my heart set on natural birth but if it is going to be safer for me to have a C-section then I would like to have that arranged/agreed upon sooner rather than later so that I can make peace with it. I'm afraid my heart fails during labour or something. I know I'm probably being paranoid with no good reason but I just want to make sure I'm healthy enough for my baby

Sorry for the long post :D


----------



## mdscpa

Great news Jyllian and it was awesome you got to video taped it..... Your LO is so active... :dance:

Cheryl, so sad that they have to reschedule your appointment.... Hopefully you can go early next week..... Waiting is a killer....


----------



## mdscpa

I miss your long post Pam... :D Glad everything went well.... Really sorry about your heart issues but i'm praying all will stay great as always and that you deliver naturally. But if you and your baby's health are at risk doing it naturally i agree with you, do the C-section.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne.
I agree with a C-section 100% if it means that it would be safer. I'm in a weird kind of way wanting it now to be sure that we are rather safe than sorry. If all the tests come back okay and the Dr's are fine I just pray that they were right and that all goes well with the delivery.

Hey... if I get a C-section they book it a bit earlier so I might end up giving birth when you do :haha: This is our new inside joke :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay ladies guess who got herself some Horlicks :dance: :yipee:

I have a day's leave for tomorrow so that I can sort out all the medical stuff surrounding my ECG so I wont have the added stress of rushing around to make sure I get back to work in time etc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

melewen said:


> I loved watching your video jyllian! So freaking bummed we are missing ours tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Do you remember when you started showing with your first? I know it was a while ago but figured I'd ask!

Aww that totally stinks you can't go to your appointment! I'd be heartbroken. I know you were anxious to hear the heartbeat. With my first I didn't show until about halfway.... but I was really trying to hide it from everyone. Once my news got out and I was able to relax, then I slowly started popping. Not sure if you saw the photo I posted earlier of me before my senior prom but I was 18-20 weeks there.



Jrepp said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed the OP - is it Kenna? - doesn't have my due date with my name. It's September 2nd :thumbup:
> 
> That's my mom's birthday. You're having a labor day baby!
> 
> I'm so glad that everything went well at the doctors!
> 
> Question of the day: how much have each of you gained so far in your pregnancy? As of today, I am up 6 pounds. Kinda freaking but I know I need to gain more. At this point in the pregnancy according to my doctor I should be up at least 12 pounds by now.Click to expand...

That's what my boss said - Labor Day... how fitting :laugh2: I have gained 11 pounds - 136 to 147 - at 14 weeks. I was all excited thinking I did good at now gaining TOO much but the nurse had to burst my bubble and clarify that the recommended weight gain for first tri is 5 pounds. Seriously? I gained that within the first week or two! :rofl: I gained about 10 pounds more with my second pregnancy so thinking I may gain 10 more with this one than I did with my second, which would be 50 pounds total :wacko:

Forgot to mention, doctor said I measured 15 which is a week ahead. Baby measured a week ahead at my 12+1 volunteer ultrasound. Coincidence? :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I fit into one of my new tops I bought in a size larger for spring/summer when I would be bigger :dohh:

​


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I think you might be a week ahead :rofl: I heard this girl yesterday who gained like 15-20 in the first tri and only 5 in the 2nd and 5 in the 3rd!

Pam so happy that everything sounds good! Sorry about your heart worries but hopefully the EKG will show everything is fine. Youre birthing at a hospital right? They would probably monitor you if you DONT decide to go for the c section I would think. But I'm with you! If I thought there were any serious issues Id be scrubbing in too!


----------



## Twinsie

Pam I'm sorry to hear about your heart too! I hope you get it all straightened out today. Keep us updated!! To be honest I would feel the same as you, not want to chance it even if the drs feel confident that you can try to go natural. Safety is so important! I was born with a heart murmur but I haven't had it checked with a scan since I was a child so your message reminded me that I probably should get that checked out too. 

Jyllian- what a cute bump!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl that would NOT be good! I need all the extra time I can get!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian hahaha I mean.. Are you sure you know when you ovulated? Not that I want you to be due any sooner!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 
The irregular beat is something that I've had for about 4-5 years and one of my aunts have it as well so I'm assuming it's a family thing. I only found this out after I told my dad about it.

I'm hoping all is fine as well. Just worried that it has increased since falling pregnant and that it now is at the point of flaring up if I over exert myself, stress or become excited etc. I have NO idea what my body is going to go through during birth so I'm afraid of spazzing out or something haha. 

I'll let you guys know what the docs says tomorrow after I've been at the hospital for the ECG :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Pam if it makes you feel any better, my heart has been doing some pretty wonky things too. Not an extra beat but switching from high to low in a matter of minutes and making my chest hurt really bad. It could be that the extra beat is getting worse because you have more blood going through your heart and its larger now that you are pregnant.

My husband was so sweet and got me some bagels this morning after his meeting. I just wish I felt good enough to eat them.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going by that assumption as well Jess. We have a lot of extra blood pumping during pregnancy so it's natural for our hearts to be working harder and taking more strain.
Having said that, reading it and acknowledging that it makes total sense I would just like the ECG and dr to confirm it :)

Very sweet of DH but a bummer you couldn't eat it :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl according to my chart I'm pretty sure I ovulated on or close to December 11th (CD16) :shrug: I was half committed to charting that cycle because I just had enough of the chore and it ending in a :bfn: lol

​
Omigosh Jess I'll eat the bagels for you YUM!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jess I hope you feel better soon!!! That stinks you are this far along and still feel crappy!! Boo! 

Pam- good luck tom! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## melewen

Ohhhh Jyllian I didn't realize you were charting. You just have a little power forward in there, no big thing! I already told DH, if we have a girl I'm training her to be a bilingual coder.. if it's a boy he better be a pointguard! Hahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Does anyone know how to determine placenta location? I showed my doctor photos from the volunteer ultrasound and he told me this was it:


​
I also noticed that I could hear a very strong "woosh woosh" sound from the doppler on my left side yesterday picking up my heartbeat as the doctor was searching for baby's.

Just curious for when using Ramzi's Method to determine gender. I could have sworn the instructor at the volunteer ultrasound said right side... but I'm not 100% positive :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooooh another question/concern that actually popped up when my OH and I were discussing baby topics yesterday while waiting for me to be called back for my appointment:

How should I go about finding and establishing a physician for the baby?

I don't have a family doctor right now, the one myself and my kids did see has since retired. I have taken my son to a local pediatrician where he has been a patient for the past few years but I'm thinking since he'll be 14 this year it's time to switch to a general adult physician, one that myself and my OH (he doesn't have a primary care doctor either) would also see. I plan to take my daughter to said pediatrician, though she hasn't had any illness in the past couple years or any other reason to go {knock on wood} so has to have an initial visit to establish herself as a patient.

I'd like to use that pediatrician for the baby's as well. Do I call the office and explain or wait until after baby is born to set something up? I recall our family doctor (the retired one) coming to the hospital and getting a quick check of the baby and myself when my daughter was born. He had said she was a bit jaundice and required we stay an additional day at the hospital. So should I already have a doctor for baby in place ahead of time?


----------



## Twinsie

I think it looks like the uterus is mostly on the right side so that means boy right?!

I'd have the pediatrician picked out ahead of time. After the baby is born you won't want to be dealing with finding one fast! Since you typically have to bring the baby in to see the dr very soon after birth right ?


----------



## mdscpa

DH started fixing the dresser... :dance:

https://i57.tinypic.com/2uzb71l.jpg

Done..... After few hours..... :yipee:

https://i60.tinypic.com/2cntv09.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Twinsie said:


> I think it looks like the uterus is mostly on the right side so that means boy right?!
> 
> I'd have the pediatrician picked out ahead of time. After the baby is born you won't want to be dealing with finding one fast! Since you typically have to bring the baby in to see the dr very soon after birth right ?

Well looking at the photo what is on the left would be right for me and what's on the right would be left. So if it appears to be mostly on the right side then that's actually my left... girl?

And that's what I was thinking. Wanna have a doc in place and be ready as far as that goes :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Looks like right side to me - but was that an abdominal ultrasound? If it's transvaginal it's true to the side you're seeing (like this would be right) but abdominal it's flipped. Like mine was trans-v and is on the right here

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IMG_5296-e1423707064226.jpg

But yours is more like.. on the bottom? But to the right

https://community.babycenter.com/po...e_ramzis_method_to_determine_the_babys_gender


----------



## Twinsie

Oh ok. I don't know then I'm confused:shrug: lol but what Cheryl says makes sense. Was it abdominal or vaginal?

Jess- do you have a fetal Doppler, and if yes, which one do you recommend?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Abdominal. So everything would be reverse.


----------



## Jrepp

I wish I could help you out, but honestly I have no idea. I can ask when I go to my ultrasound next week. 

Here, I think they won't let you leave the hospital without a doctors appointment set up for your newborn. I have no idea how they expect you to fit that in with everything else that's going on but well have to try our best.


----------



## Twinsie

Ok so it looks like chances are it's a girl then!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, i, jess and kenna have sonoline B fetal doppler and i recommend it. First time we used it we heard the heartbeat at 11w3d.

https://youtu.be/HqRD5ZZugxU


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Oh ok. I don't know then I'm confused:shrug: lol but what Cheryl says makes sense. Was it abdominal or vaginal?
> 
> Jess- do you have a fetal Doppler, and if yes, which one do you recommend?

I am so sorry I missed this. I was wondering what Daphne was talking about. I have the sonoline B and I love it. It was $40 on ebay with free shipping. I'll do a youtube review on it if you want me too. I definitely recommend it though. I heard the heartbeat at 9 weeks, maybe a little less (but I'm tiny and the wee one is sitting pretty high). Its comparable to the ones the doctors use. I do love it though because it was so reassuring to be able to hear the babys heart if I was nervous or scared something had happened.


----------



## melewen

Can any of you ladies overnight me your doppler so I can check out this heartbeat before we post our announcement?! :cry: How will I ever wait until next week!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jrepp said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok. I don't know then I'm confused:shrug: lol but what Cheryl says makes sense. Was it abdominal or vaginal?
> 
> Jess- do you have a fetal Doppler, and if yes, which one do you recommend?
> 
> I am so sorry I missed this. I was wondering what Daphne was talking about. I have the sonoline B and I love it. It was $40 on ebay with free shipping. I'll do a youtube review on it if you want me too. I definitely recommend it though. I heard the heartbeat at 9 weeks, maybe a little less (but I'm tiny and the wee one is sitting pretty high). Its comparable to the ones the doctors use. I do love it though because it was so reassuring to be able to hear the babys heart if I was nervous or scared something had happened.Click to expand...

I would Love a YouTube review on it from you if/when you get a chance! Thanks so much! I'm going to research it on eBay now too.


----------



## melewen

We decided to announce regardless and have had an amazing response!

https://i62.tinypic.com/14c43o2.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

That's so cute!!! I love the announcement idea Cheryl!! Did you post it on Facebook?


----------



## melewen

We did! Dh was getting impatient :)


----------



## Twinsie

I think some of you probably have said this already but I never went back and read through this whole thread so sorry if this is redundant, but what are the names you all have picked out for your little ones ?! :)

Haha I don't blame him Cheryl !! My DH is super private and doesn't even want me to make a big announcement on fb!! I told him he's taking the fun out if it lol he's so darn private! So he agreed we can announce it when I'm well into my second trimester. He thinks everyone important will already know which is true but still!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ECG done and waiting for Dr. Had a medical student that did it so have to wait for Dr as I want to discuss with them... Will let you guys know when I'm done


----------



## Kirsty3051

Micah Benjamin for a boy, not sure about our girl name yet. 

Good luck Pam. Hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Kirsty :D

Jamie, we are still debating on a name but nothing yet.

Murphy's law the extra beats weren't caught on the ECG but the Dr is worried as my resting heart rate is 103bpm which is too fast. They call it Tachycardia. Urine and bloods taken for testing to see if I have an infection or thyroid not properly functioning etc. 

I have to wait until Tuesday for test results... At my 4 weeks ECG they weren't worried but now they seem a bit concerned to prompt extra tests.

Now tell my not to worry...


----------



## mdscpa

Hope tests result will come back normal, Pam.... Maybe your heart beats faster because it needs to pump more blood since you are carrying a little boy... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne, I've started reading up a bit on it and once again this is one of those things that can be normal for some or not normal. So we will have to wait.

My extra beats (what I actualy went for) are being brought on by stress whether emotional of physical and then now the super fast beating heart. The wait is going to really work on my nerves :haha: because I want to know what is wrong if any and how to treat it or deal with it etc.

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm surprised MY heart isn't beating super fast from stress :wacko: I'm so glad this week is over but not excited to start another... One entire week my OH has been unemployed and it's been tough on our relationship, to say the least. It's so hard getting up every morning and getting myself ready for the work day knowing he doesn't have a job :growlmad: I had told him earlier in the week that I feel HE is the one that's supposed to take care of the family and I'm supposed to count on him and I just don't feel that's the case whatsoever :nope: He's submitted resumes and applications at various places daily... but the thing is there isn't many great opportunities open and waiting out there right now. It doesn't happen instantly, and for him to tell me Monday (when he quit) that he'd have a job by the time I got off work was complete bologna and I knew it. He should have been thanking his lucky stars he HAD a job in the first place, whether he liked it or not. Well, on a more positive note at least we are making some progress on our bedroom remodel :coffee: Ooh, annnnd my boss is ordering pizza for everyone today... just because she wants to! And it's from my favorite local family owned place! Yum! Hope everyone's feeling ok!


----------



## melewen

Pam that's not your resting heart rate. That's your "holy sh*t I hope nothing is wrong omg What if I have to have a c section Ahhh I am being studied like a lab rat" sitting heart rate :haha: do you have one of those heart rate apps on your phone? When I go to a certain doctor to give blood my blood pressure is always way higher than anywhere else! I don't think you should worry :) can't wait for an update!


----------



## Twinsie

Great name kirsty!

Pam- I wish you the very best with your results. I hope you can find some way to relax. Bath? Candles ? Soft music ? 

Mama bunny- pizza sounds amazing!!! I may need some for dinner now !!! I hope your oh finds a job soon.. Did he stop buying the beer/etc ??


----------



## MamaBunny2

I can't wait for pizza!!! :happydance: My OH still has chew and cigarettes so I'm gonna say no he has not stopping buying the crap :nope: He is taking his resume and application to a local car dealership where his dad works in the body shop in hopes of snagging something. 

We were discussing today the option of him coming back to work at my employer. I referred him in but it was a seasonal position so he was laid off in the late fall during our maintenance downtime but guaranteed a callback when production started again. While on layoff he was able to collect unemployment but came across the opportunity to work for a local vending machine company working more hours, making more money and getting medical benefits. When it was time and he was asked to come back to my employer he regretfully declined, as our situation had changed with a baby on the way and after much thought he knew keeping the new job was the better option. Had he known how the vending machine job would slowly turn out he would have came back to my employer without hesitation. 

I'm sure I failed to mention because I was so frustrated and upset, but here's the whole rundown as I feel I've totally pegged my OH as walking out on a job for no reason other than to be an idiot:


Spoiler
The job he was hired for went like this: he would drive a daily local route, stopping at various businesses to service vending machines throughout the day. His training pay (driving with a coworker/trainer) was set and then he would get a raise once he was running the route independently. His hours were 3:50am to anywhere from 3-5pm with a half hour lunch.

He was unable to take a lunch most days due to the extensiveness of his route. There are other drivers and routes that do not have nearly as many stops but the company doesn't divvy up the stops to equal out work time between drivers. He was accused of stealing product... he would NEVER. He brought home some expired vending treats right at first but was told it isn't allowed so that was that. The company is super unorganized and would have him making multiple stops back to the warehouse to grab items that weren't picked for his day or other misc. things, which wasted time and extended his already super long work day. Then on top of the long route hours, they were asking him to run additional errands/routes after he returned. The boss and supervisor's attitudes changed towards him and they seemed to be profiling or singling him out for whatever reason. As of recent (last week) they took him off his driving route and stuck him in the warehouse picking orders with a decrease in pay and no benefits, same hours. He came home one day and his feet were raw, blistered and in absolutely terrible shape from being on them all day. On top of that they began asking him to stay even LONGER and do additional work. Then told him when he came in this week his hours would be 11am-7pm. Basically they hired him in and completely changed his entire job around... not at all what he applied for or turned down my employer for! Finally my OH had enough and just didn't show up on Monday. I can understand his frustration but if he would have stuck it out for a week or two while actively finding a replacement job then it wouldn't be as bad as going without a paycheck for who knows how long now? And with everything we have going on... just not smart.


----------



## Jrepp

Pam I sure hope your heart issue turns out to be nothing serious. Do you have a home blood pressure cuff? 

Jillian - I would be so angry if my hubby up and quit his job. He's thinking of switching positions, which would be a drastic change in pay which were struggling with at the moment. Hopefully one of his prospects lines up.

Jamie - we have decided on either Luke Edward Allen or Lily Elizabeth Ann depending on if this wee one is a boy or girl. 

AFM: hanging out with my mom today running errands. It's only 9:45 and we have gone to one grocery store and gotten breakfast and I'm exhausted! We went to a movie and dinner last night. Baby kicked all through the movie, all through dinner and late into the night. We are both Exahusted and I'm sure the wee one won't be up for a very long time today.


----------



## Twinsie

Sounds like you're keeping busy Jess! You're names are great! I love Luke/Lucas that was one of my picks for a boy but DH isn't as into it.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I wonder how SweetMelodies is doing? I can't remember if she was on this thread or another :shrug: Well she must be super busy loving on her baby girl and I don't blame her!


----------



## Jrepp

Finally found the fabric for my baby shower outfit! You don't even know how hard it is to find pink and blue material. It wasn't what I originally had in mind but its perrfect


----------



## mdscpa

We just announced today, instead of putting the ultrasound video DH tweaked the avatar i use here and posted a photo... We'll see what people will say.... :D


https://i60.tinypic.com/2eupvk9.jpg​


----------



## mdscpa

Sleep deprivation started Thursday night, baby Adam don't want to settle down up until Friday morning at 7 am... That's the only time i fell asleep... He kept on moving, punching and kicking... I cried because of headache and just kept on talking to him to give me a rest.... Glad he listened thought i won't be able to sleep....


----------



## mdscpa

On a good note, DH just sent me a text message... He finally got his second bonus for the year :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I caught up properly on here now and I love the announcements ladies! :dance:

Daphne, congrats on your DH's 2nd baby pay cheque :haha: 

Sorry that you are still under so much stress Jyllian. I really hope it eases up soon and that you enjoyed the pizza you now made me crave :D

AFM: I've never had anxiety with Dr's etc and I was in the bed for about 20mins playing suduko before they did the ECG so I am confident that my body wasn't panicking about the ECG at that stage. One of the ladies also due in June is a senior cardiac nurse and gave me lots of great advice and reassurances last night so I'm feeling much better. DH checked my heart rate last night and he got 90bpm so that's good. I woke up a few times with it racing again though and have noticed that even if I don't restrict blood supply my hand, arm or foot etc will go all numbish like pins and needles and then I need to flex a bit to get blood flowing again :shrug: Will mention this to Dr when I get results.

Other than that I'm 24 weeks today and my little man is healthy - therefore I have no complaints! :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Jess, almost forgot to answer that if needed I can use my neighbour's blood pressure cuff. I however always have low blood pressure and it was low again yesterday as well when they checked it after the ECG. 

I've ony ever had high blood pressure once that I can recall and that was after I was taken to hospital ER after falling down stairs and taring loose my ankle ligaments.


----------



## melewen

Aw Pam I was hoping it was anxiety :( when do you go in for more tests etc?


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're packing up our house to move so have a tonne of bubble wrap in our living room at the moment. I left the room for less than a minute and DH had bubble wrapped both of Luca's legs and feet. My poor baby :rofl:


Edit: Thought I was in my journal! Oops


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That sounds like something I would do when DH wasn't looking - I'm so the naughty prankster. I once put newspaper all over a friend's car and flour then hosed it down to make paper mache :rofl: I thought I would die laughing when I saw his face lol

Cheryl, they took blood yesterday and urine cultures. They are going to test white blood cells (higher levels indicate infection), thyroid function, hemoglobin (if levels are too low then that would cause problem as I don't have enough to carry oxygen to heart etc), creatinin and urine analysis for infections as well.
To me it feels that my anxiety is brought on by the heart beat and not the other way around. This can however just be another unpleasant symptom during pregnancy. Results due Tuesday morning and we'll then see what treatment or further tests are required if any.


----------



## Twinsie

Pam-. I hope there is a healthy treatment for all of the things going on. I'm not sure what could cause the numbness but my sister mentioned that would happen to her when she was pregnant and it stopped on it's own. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Glad to hear baby boy is healthy! That is the best news


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> On a good note, DH just sent me a text message... He finally got his second bonus for the year :wohoo: :yipee:

Awesome news!!! Gotta love bonus's!! :happydance:

Jess- that's great you found your baby shower dress fabric!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jamie :D

I'm sure I'm letting my mind run away with me haha. I'm just very cautious now because I need to keep healthy for my baby.


----------



## froggyfrog

I know that im over in the ttc thread, but I cant seem to find it. Is it just me or has it disappeared?


----------



## froggyfrog

Nvm. It moved from tww to ttc groups


----------



## WunnaBubba2

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-until-we-all-get-bfps-1262.html#post35051853

Hope this helps Froggy :D


----------



## melewen

Wanted to share the little video I made to announce the pregnancy on my food blog! Super silliness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt7GlsWCwUM

https://youtu.be/Rt7GlsWCwUM


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Amazing video Cheryl...... I may be pregnant but i never had that kind of cravings... Ice cream with pickles??!!?? :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## melewen

Daphne everyone thinks that's what pregnant women want! It's so weird. People have already asked me if I have been craving it... But how am I to judge with my cjocolate fries?! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: I heard about it as well, thought it was your cravings... :rofl: The only thing i craved early on was KFC's gravy..... Now, i'm back to Hunger Games (as Aditi put it) and this time i only want chocolate cake.... Just that nothing crazy/weird to mix with it... :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

That's a cute video Cheryl. I'm probably the weirdest one so far......I haven't craved anything at all. The very thought of food makes me nauseous.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cute video Cheryl!! you had me salivating until the pickle was added :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Yea mine haven't been any weird combos but I've definitely had cravings. Weeks 5&6 were all about McDonald's cheeseburgers!


----------



## Twinsie

Haha nice video Cheryl! I haven't had any cravings yet but curious if I will!
Ps. My boobs are officially sore!!


----------



## Jrepp

last night I had a bit of an emotional episode. I was laying in bed with my hands on my belly and tiny tot was just moving so much. S/he was making a figure 8 pattern and trailing a hand (or foot) across my belly. I started to cry (happy tears) because I've been so worried this whole pregnancy, and here my little one is playing around in my uterus. It was so much different than the usual pokes and jabs I get. Then I got to thinking about how I haven't really cried at all this pregnancy. I haven't cried at any of the ultrasounds, I havent cried when I heard the heartbeat for the first time, and I didn't cry when we found out what we were having. I thought I would be a lot more emotional through this.

I just got a bit emotional over being 2 days away from halfway there and trying to make a list of everything we are going to need for the tiny person so I can just check off what we get at the shower and have a handy dandy list of things left to buy. It sin't going so well though. On the bright side, we are up to about 50 people coming to the shower and I am surprising my hubby with a couple of his friends coming that he doesn't even know about.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Jess, how sweet that your LO could reassure you like that :hugs: I've cried A LOT during this pregnancy and sometimes I cant even tell why :haha:

Dani, I'm all about McDonalds! I'm so excited for this weekend not because of the baby shower or my sister's kitchen tea but because I'll be close to McDonalds. OMG I am going to pig out on one of each burger they have!!!! So NOT even joking :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*!! 24 WEEKS BUMP !!*​


https://i.imgur.com/zvibmu8.jpg​


----------



## cutieq

Enjoy! They should totally change their marketing and target pregnant women :rofl: 

I haven't had many mood swings yet. I think I've only had 2 random cries this whole pregnancy and no anger moments thankfully.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I love the announcement video! Too cute! 

Aww Jess you nearly made me cry! I can't wait to feel some good solid movement in my belly... and how much longer til you get to spill the beans to us?!?!


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- I can imagine it feeling very emotional and overwhelming! Knowing your baby is safe and sound inside your belly and happily moving around! So special

Have any of you ladies felt twinges on one side of your lower abdomen around 6 weeks? I've had this twinge on and off for a few days on my right side. It's not painful but I feel it. What could that be??? Makes me nervous.. I have no spotting.


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian I can reveal to you guys after we tell our parents on Saturday......so 6-7 days.

Twinsie - I do remember feeling some twinges. They were just my uterus shifting into the proper position.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54fd3e25db506.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54fd303fd8cde.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54fd3098943c8.gif

Cheryl, welcome to the end of the 1st tri.. :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Twinsie said:


> Jess- I can imagine it feeling very emotional and overwhelming! Knowing your baby is safe and sound inside your belly and happily moving around! So special
> 
> Have any of you ladies felt twinges on one side of your lower abdomen around 6 weeks? I've had this twinge on and off for a few days on my right side. It's not painful but I feel it. What could that be??? Makes me nervous.. I have no spotting.

We've all had some kind of twinge, cramp, ache, pain or pulling sensation depending on how you describe it during the early stages :flower:
As long as they don't become strong af-like pains with RED blood I'd say you are doing just fine :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just gotta make it through this week! Jess you have super strong willpower... I would've caved by now!

We got A LOT done on our bedroom remodel over the weekend. Room is basically all emptied out, last sheets of drywall hung, primer on walls and ceiling is getting painted. We'll need to go get our wall paint and get that up because we are likely ordering the carpet sometime early this week :happydance: My OH got a couple friends over Friday and Saturday to help him and really busted his butt over the entire weekend to get over the major hump of work that needed done so now all that's basically left is cosmetics :thumbup:

Still unemployed, however... He was heading out this morning to apply for work he heard about and is also going to apply for some jobs he saw in the paper yesterday. He's trying but it's still very depressing because I know he won't be getting a paycheck at the end of this week... and he's continuing to smoke and chew tobacco. Plus, we were out with family to celebrate his grandfather's birthday and he bought a beer with his dinner. Seriously, why spend money on alcohol right now?! I ordered the least expensive item on the menu with a (free) water and even if I wasn't pregnant I still would not have ordered alcohol. Hoping for a miracle this week...


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks for the reassurance ladies:hugs: the twinges have stopped for now! 

Mama- I would probably be telling DH he can't buy beer or cigs/etc. your handling it better than I would!! I would be more strict but more power to you being more calm than I would be!! I don't know your financial situation with living on just your income. I hope you guys will be ok and he gets a job soon!:hugs: and that's great about the remodel!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news about the renovations getting done now, Jyllian. I hope OH gets a job soon!!

Happy 12 Weeks Cheryl! From your posts it seems you've had an easy 1st tri so far :D


----------



## Jrepp

That's great about the renovations Jyllian but crappy that your hubby still doesn't have a job! I bet he feels like he should have thought it through more.

I just need to get something off my chest that is really making me mad. I can't stand how idiotic people are! Over the weekend I made a list of all the housework I want to get accomplished. Looking around I can see what I need to do, but wanted a list so I could check stuff off as it got done. I posted it on facebook with the caption "I made a list of everything (I think) I want to accomplish.....wish me luck." One person commented "you're not going to accomplish anything if you only think you want to....you gotta want to accomplish it then you will." A member of my husbands family (whom neither I or my husband has ever met) said "bucket lists are for old people." 

Alright morons, first off: the I think part is regarding thinking everything is on the list, not thinking about getting the things on the list done. If you actually read the things on the list.....they are obviously things that have to get done before the wee one comes. Secondly: bucket lists are certainly not only for old people, and I can guarantee you laundry and dishes wouldn't be on my bucket list. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid!

Sorry for the rant, I had to let it out!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess how is that even a bucket list?! I thought that was a list of things like skydiving, traveling to a foreign country, etc... not housework! To me, you're being extra organized and seeing tasks checked off a list is a great way to assure yourself you're getting things accomplished. I actually just checked off a bunch on my bedroom remodel list - I made it so it would help me see the progress as I mark things off :thumbup: And I'm thinking the person misread your title... to me, it wasn't about whether you were unsure that you wanted to accomplish everything but rather that you "think" you listed everything but there may be more to add to it or some to remove as you see fit. I swear, some people...

And thanks everyone I'm really pleased the room is coming along. My OH even told me today I'm not freaking out over money like I did when he was laid off and I'm keeping pretty calm :laugh2: I said well here's what's all going through my head that I've been holding in... and proceeded to dish out all my concerns and stress, via text in a calm manner. I just don't see me constantly being in a funk helping anything. What's done is done. I do see him making daily attempts to get another job, applying for work as well as all the effort he's putting in at home to get the remodel done as that has been a huge concern of mine. I am trying not to beat him down so much, as I tend to do that at times. I keep telling myself it'll all work out eventually...


----------



## melewen

Jess hahhahahaha if that's your bucket list I would be a little concerned for you! Um, that's absurd! And the think-positive new-agey crap?! I'm sorry but that only works if you're actually positive! So dumb. Glad you can vent here :)

Thanks everyone! And you're right Pam, it hasn't been too bad really! Just a bit of a weird appetite and fatigue. That seems to still be hanging around but comes and goes really. 

I rescheduled my doc appointment for Wednesday, my regular OB is out this week but they encouraged me to meet other docs (good idea!) because there's no guarantee my doc will be on call when I go into labor. Should just be doppler + weight but I'm so excited!

It's also photo day... :haha:

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/12-plum250.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/12-weeks-bump-bw-details.jpg

Wanted to share this class with you all - it's on currently but these classes are awesome. It'll be $199 after it's live and then freaking $299, phew! I"m trying to get a couple pointers at least.. positioning is the freaking hardest when it comes to newborn photography for sure

https://www.creativelive.com/courses/newborn-photography-bootcamp-kelly-brown


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loving your pics Cheryl! I hope you get a scan when you go! That would be awesome :dance:

Okay so as you ladies know we pregnant gals sweat a lot more, at least I do. It's been a long humid and hot day and I promise I'll get off the couch in a few to go shower. Anyway so dh and are sitting on the couch and I comment that I think I smell. He insists its him (bless him). Anyway we ended up smelling each other's pits :rofl: I win hahaha

I don't know about you ladies but I love how I can literally share EVERYTHING with dh :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just LOVE how photographers position the baby's head on it's hands like this:

TOO FREAKIN' CUTE!!!

Two girls I went to school with are pretty well known local photographers and do amazing work so I would love to contact one and get some newbie photos done asap! 

I'm half tempted to try it myself but afraid it'll be a huge fail...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Pamela my OH and I share EVERYTHING with one another. We use the restroom with the door wide open or even keep one another company, smell each others' pits, burp and belch around one another, inhale each others' flatulence and he has even made me smell his ball sweat :sick: I do love how comfortable we are with one another.


----------



## melewen

Hahaha jyllian I love those pinterest fails! I love those little poses too but they are so much work! You have to hold baby's head up and then edit out your hands, like.. intense. But I guess if you take a shot at that angle before you do the position you can just overlay them. I'll need some help with that! But I think I"m going to just try to DIY. It would be silly to pay someone else to do them when people pay me to take photos right?! Save the money for something like um.. a new car grrrrrr


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- that is annoying!! I knew what you meant the instant I read it. People can be so irritating!! Lol. 

Cheryl- love the pics !! I wish I was more photogenic, I'm so not. I have a very round face and even at my skinniest my chubby cheeks don't go away! So needless to say I usually hate all pics of me unless taken from above lol. Which is prob how I'll want my prego bump taken! But well see. DH has a really nice camera and enjoys taking nice pcs so maybe he can master getting nice shots of me. I don't know where in our little condo to take them though. Not a lot of natural light unless infront of the screened door. We will play around with some spots. When did you ladies start taking weekly pics?? I took one the day after I found out i was prego but I hate it. I wanna take another before I start gaining weight. 

DH and I are very comfortable around each other like that too. It's kinda funny bcuz in the beginning I was like the guy in the relationship, always farting (within reason) and burping infront of him and he would be too shy and refused to. Now he has no shame! I've created a monster lol


----------



## Jrepp

So true (but embarrassing) story: on our first date hubby had a tiny toot and I started laughing..... The next night we went out on our second date and ended up doing "it" Well......when we were all done I must have been really relaxed because I had to fart so bad, but was laying naked on the couch with my legs over his lap. I tried to hold it in but it came out a squeeker. I started to laugh and the squeeker turned into an all out fart bomb. We just sat there laughing so so so hard. It was hysterical and now anytime we here a squeeky fart we burst into fits of laughter.

But that totally broke the ice and we now don't really care about any of the gross things.....other than my husband will literally sit on the toilet for 30 minutes waiting for me to leave so he can wipe his butt.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha :rofl: I've only ever had fanny farts after sex (only doggy style though) so I can imagine how funny that must have been!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Jess :rofl: Hilarious! My OH has let some slip DURING sex and we die laughing! He's also been known more recently to bravely let one out as I'm "down there" :sick: I lose it! We have absolutely no shame whatsoever.

Before we started officially dating we had met up at a local bar for Taco Tuesday and the next day were chatting via Facebook message and it just so happened we were both on the toilet dropping a massive deuce at the same time :dohh: We blamed it on the tacos :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

Hahahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Speaking of sex, I managed to get some TWICE this weekend :happydance: Made me feel good because as of late it's been far a few between... Of course Saturday night I was super achy and tired and my OH kept prodding and finally just helped himself :laugh2: I've noticed that it's a little, uh, awkward in certain positions that were normally fine. I find laying a pillow under my tummy and going about it that way has had a high success rate for us :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Ive been having a real hard time in the sex department. It isn't a problem with getting any, but when I start getting worked up baby starts moving ALOT and I get distracted.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

DH and I have a name. Our struggle has been that we both bring up names and then the other one has a bad memory of a person with the same name etc. I wanted Daniel after dh but although he appreciates the idea he doesn't like it for his son. 

We now both have a name we agree on and fx that this is final :dance: Matthew


----------



## Jrepp

Love it Pam


----------



## Wishing1010

Pamela, thats my DH name! Love it :)


----------



## Twinsie

Love Matthew ! 

Jess- that sounds tough!


----------



## Jrepp

Sonoline B doppler review

[youtube]W3aDVTwXB2A[/youtube]


----------



## Twinsie

Just watched. Very helpful, thank you!! I definitely want to get one soon!! Thanks for all the info. I feel like I would've been so lost how to find the heartbeat on my own.


----------



## mdscpa

Love the name Pam.... :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

We finally decided to get this one.... It arrived yesterday. Gonna check our list and see what else we need.. :dance: Regarding :sex:, after having 2 in January (3 months from the last after :bfp:), NONE in February, we finally BD'd last weekend.... It's not comfortable at all.... so hard when you have a big belly and an active child while doing it....

https://i58.tinypic.com/2s782h4.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54fe9b1907e47.gif

Half-way!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :D We just both agreed on it last night and there are none with the same name in his family, none in mine and we both don't have negative memories of someone with that name + Matthew also means gift from God :dance:
Oh and it being Kenna's DH's name is another sign :D

It is our 8 year anniversary tonight so will see about the :sex: thing.... I don't have much drive and I think I too would be distracted by baby moving!

Happy 20 weeks Jess! Congrats on making it halfway and now the countdown begins :yipee:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Jess!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 20 weeks!!!

BD has been pretty comfortable for us, it was actually more uncomfortable at the beginning than it is now. I have noticed that food and drink tend to wake Shelby up, so I try to coax DH into BD when she seems to be sleeping. :) usually an hour or so after eating or drinking something other than water.


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy anniversary, Pamela!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kenna :hugs:

Okay ladies we have results and some are good and some are bad...

Last week Thursday my urine was tested at the clinic and either they missed it or the test was faulty or something because it showed clear. Friday's blood tests shows that I have an elevated white blood count in order to fight an infection and the urine tests done at the lab show that I have infection again. Everything happens in 3's so seeing that this is now the 3rd infection this pregnancy it should hopefully be the last. I have 2 courses of antibiotics to take which scares me a bit as the Dr said they are fine but the leaflets says don't take in pregnancy :dohh: Anyway I am trusting that the Dr would not have given them if they weren't safe.

Physically my heart is fine. The racing heart is a combination of way too much stress (thanks crap job), my underlying anxiety disorder and the fact that after months of not taking anti-depressants my body wants some help again. I was put on the meds after watching FIL die at home and when ttc I felt well enough to stop them. With assistance from Dr I was successfully weaned off. Now all the new hormones and worried that I get + my crap job is kind of taking its toll on my body.

So good news is no heart problems, bad news is I cannot take any meds to "cure" it and will just have to try and cope.
DH is going to start getting meditation stuff and help me out with that. 

Thanks for being there for me ladies!

I have a surprise for you ladies later tonight :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Jess halfway there!!!

My OH said he may be a bit put off when baby begins really moving and we are trying to :sex: - only because this is all very new to him - but I'm hoping it doesn't put a total damper on things...

Pamela I love the name Matthew... it's my DS middle name (Brenden Matthew) and I chose it because he is my special gift from God <3 Oh and I love surprises, can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

Glad to hear your heart is ok Pam! Sorry you are worried about the Meds but I'm hoping too that it's safe for you and baby Matthew :)

Afm: feeling very congested these days !! And due to that and lack of breathing ability, I get winded and tired after an embarrassingly easy task such cleaning the house lol. Did everyone go through this? Also my nipples are so sensitive! And boobs are itchy! All good signs in my book though! No ms so I'll take any signs my body can give me that baby is growing stronger. T-6 days until appt!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so this is not much of a surprise but I would like to think so :D

Face selfie and another bump pic (inspired by Kenna a few weeks ago) I thought a face to the name would be nice for you ladies. Oh and no laughing at my pixie haircut growing into a mullet! :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/w7yssBs.jpg

Bump pic with me all dressed up :D

https://i.imgur.com/h1bJsRu.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

You are beautiful, Pam!!!!!!!!!
I am sorry to hear about your infection but glad heart is ok!

Twinsie, i definitely had (or still have) all of those! Very, very good signs!!! Cant wait for your appt!

MamaBunny, I had to drill into DH's brain that he needs to remember that I am my own person during sexy time. Baby needs to be put on the back burner for that time while we are intimate. That has helped and he doesn't worry about feeling the baby so much. :)


----------



## Twinsie

Love the hair Pam!! I wish I could pull off that haircut. I look better with long hair but I'm also lazy and low maintenance so it ends up in a ponytail 85% of the time!! Lol.


----------



## Jrepp

Jamie - those all sound like great things happening and things that did/still are happen to me. My hair is in a pony tail like 98% of the time. My nephew even yelled at me today because it was down while it was drying and he wanted it up. 

Pam - thats a lovely surprise. You look great!

Here is my 20 week bump.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Ladies :hugs: I appreciate your compliments!!

Jamie, my hair use to be a lot shorter. It always use to grow so fast so I usually had it cut/trimmed every 5 weeks. Since my BFP it has only grown a little... It's like my hair just doesn't want to grow anywhere.
The pixie cut for me was def. the MOST low maintenance thing ever. Get up and didn't have to even brush :D
I miss my long hair though so I'm trying to grow it out at the moment.

Jess, I love your bump!!!! I swear if I was there I would probably be rubbing it a lot. I'm a bump perve :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z54fffd257f69b.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Jyllian!!! You are moving along so quickly! 
Where is the time going guys?! 
Daphne hit 7th month mark as well :shock: omg we'll be giving birth real soon!


----------



## mdscpa

And in 9 days you're next Pam to hit 7th month... :dance: 

I agree with Pam, Jyllian... It feels like yesterday when you found out and now you're only 5 weeks away to halfway. :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:saywhat: 9 days haha even I can't believe how quick it is going!


----------



## mdscpa

I told you before that i really feel like 2nd tri is so fast..... Some say 3rd tri is faster... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

And some say it drags due to being uncomfortable and wanting baby here.

Matthew is constantly down low on my bladder etc. I have a lot of lower abdoman pressure with him so if it is as bad now I shudder to think how 3rd tri will be. He seems adamant to not explore the rest of my uterus!

It feels amazing to be calling him by name :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Matthew better be nice to your bladder right now!!!! :)

Time is flying!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Especially since I have infection :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Maybe Matthew is trying to help you kick-off that infection.... :rofl:

BTW, boobs killing me since yesterday, they decided to grow more and having a very hard time putting a bra on/off.... DH is eagerly waiting on when i'll start leaking :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl: kicking the infection - you crack me up Daphne!!

I started leaking a bit at 24+1 :D Now I'm dry again as of last night


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela ahhhh your gorgeous!!! 

Jess your bump is absolutely adorable!

15 weeks today! Swear I was just 9 weeks along then I blinked and here I am :dohh: It's flying by!


​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Speak for yourself Jyllian you sexy thing :D


----------



## Twinsie

Love seeing the bumps ladies!!!! So cute!! :)

Ok so DH and I are going to tell his family on Easter in a few weeks and I've been thinking of fun ways to announce we are pregnant. I won't wanna wait long once we get there to announce. So I'm thinking, Either putting the ultrasound pic in a happy Easter card for his mom to open up right when we get there. Making an appetizer shaped as something fun to announce it?! Orr I don't know. Ideas?!?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've always wanted to do fun ideas but when we fell pregnant I just blurted it ou lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Maybe an Easter basket and something with an egg? I think someone in this thread did an egg announcement...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Although my OH has put in a lot of manpower in the past few days and the bedroom remodel is really coming along I came to the realization that my excitement for paint, carpet and the final touches is going to have to be put on hold for some time until we have a second income again.

Here's some photos of the before/work in progress:

Brick hearth and wall with gun safe and wood burner, plus tons of junk and boxes in room still (even though a lot had been removed)


Most of the boxes of crap removed. That wall (for closet) was not there prior. My OH framed it all up, hung drywall and I mudded and sanded it.


Still more crap. Other wall of closet near light switch. Doorway looking out into another room downstairs. Still need to removed wall border, rest of crap and carpet.


My OH took down the old lights and installed recessed lighting in the new closet area as well as the room.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Still a work in progress but much has been done:

Rest of the crap, carpet and wall border has been removed.


Most of walls are primed. Hearth and woodburner gone. Brick wall covered with drywall and mudded.


Door installed


As of now everything is ready to finish priming for actual paint and carpet can be installed. Then it's just finishing touches such as baseboard, window trim, bifold closet doors, closet shelving and window blinds. We picked out two complimentary shades of a neutral gray color for paint and will be using white trim.


----------



## Twinsie

I love gray and white together. That will look nice!


----------



## Jrepp

What about an Easter basket filled with candies and a cute Easter outfit for next year?


----------



## mdscpa

*Baby's Growing hands from 8-26 weeks:

https://i60.tinypic.com/6qlg0g.gif


Baby's now the size of a....:

https://i58.tinypic.com/imos2d.jpg


Bump Photos at 26 weeks pregnant:

https://i59.tinypic.com/nqv59j.jpg


18 vs. 26 Weeks Bump Comparison:

https://i61.tinypic.com/akzc5u.jpg*​


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 26 weeks!!!! Look at that difference between 18 and 26 weeks)!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just want to eat that bump up!!!! Not literally of course! I'm such a bump perve - I love it!!!!

Jyllian those renovations are coming on nicely! Cannot wait to see when it is all finished :D

Jamie, I like Jess' idea of an easter basket. You can hide the outfit under the candies or you can do a digital pregnancy test the morning, put it in a ziplock bag and hide that between the candies?


----------



## Jrepp

Ultrasound pushed back because the tech called in and they are down to one. Waiting not so patiently right now


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:brat:
My u/s was like that as well at 20 weeks and I hated to wait like that! Drove me bonkers so all my sympathy and empathy Jess.
Hopefully not too long and you'll get to see your little one :D


----------



## melewen

AHhhhh! I"m here!! I'm here! OMG.

I feel SO tired lately, what's going on?! Super annoying. We've been crazy busy BUT we had a doctor's appt yesterday and found the heartbeat! Just for a few seconds each time as baby is swimming around like a little fish and my uterus is a bit tilted. I met with a different doctor and didn't really like her so.. hopefully she wont be the one delivering my LO! Haha. But we've booked the anatomy scan for 2 months from now - I don't even have a clue how I'll make it!

Pam you are gooooorgeous!!! I love your hair too! I cut mine after the wedding and loved it when it was super short but now it's at an awkward length and I can't wait for it to be super long again

Twinsie Easter ideas are so cute! Did you see the little eggs we did for our family? It would be perfect timing! 

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IMG_5320.jpg
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/IMG_5318-e1423707136366.jpg

We got the idea from 

https://www.linenlaceandlove.com/2012/04/diy-baked-hard-boiled-eggs-sticker.html

and

https://www.stylemepretty.com/living/2014/04/21/diy-gender-reveal-egg-packages/


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl I love that egg idea!!! Thanks!!!!! And thank you to the other ladies too for your ideas! The Easter egg basket with a little outfit is adorable too! Or prego test! I don't know which to choose! DH will have to help me decide :)

Cheryl I'm so happy you were able to hear the heartbeat! That's incredible. I can imagine it being an overwhelming moment. 

Jess- that stinks you have to wait longer !!! Is it scheduled yet? Boo! I'm bummed for you.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Cheryl :D 
I'm cutting it again tomorrow because it just doesn't want to grow now. I haven't needed a cut since falling pregnant and the pic doesn't show my awesome mullet that is starting :rofl:

So I'll go back to pixie cut and then after Matthew is born I'll hopefully get my quick growing hair back :D

Glad you found the heart beat!!! We'll all be here waiting with your for that scan :D


----------



## melewen

Speaking of.. Jess when are you announcing?!


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm 6 weeks and this is my bloat. I've already gained 5 lbs, super hungry all the time, and very frequent urination. Has anyone been this bloated this early? There is no hiding my belly. Im wearing everything in maternity now... :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150311_204633.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinsie

I second Cheryl's question, when do we get to find out Jess!!!??

Sylvia- your bump is adorable!! That outfit is cute too, where is it from? I need maternity clothes ideas! I've always heard that your bump shows a lot sooner after your first baby, so that could be what's happening?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sylvia you look very cute in that dress! Happy 6 weeks!

They say you show earlier and earlier with each pregnancy so that can also contribute with bloating :D


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies. Got really sick at the doctor and came home and went to bed. We did have the ultrasound about 30 minutes after the scheduled time. Baby looks amazing!! Measuring spot on 20 weeks 2 days and weighs about 13 ounces. I thought that sounded big but apparently is 33rd percentile. I'm not worried because s/he is doing great. We filmed the whole thing which I'll upload to YouTube and set to private on Saturday. We were able to confirm the sex but baby was very shy about showing off the potty shot......and the face/profile. I'll upload 2 pics for now and the rest over the weekend. 

Oh and in the first 5 ultrasounds I had done the placenta was posterior, at 18 weeks it was on the side (neither front or back) and today the tech said it was anterior. Anyone heard of the placenta moving like that?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jrepp

The previous pic is baby's face. You can see the eye socket and the iris! This is the best profile we could get
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommysylvia

Twinsie said:


> I second Cheryl's question, when do we get to find out Jess!!!??
> 
> Sylvia- your bump is adorable!! That outfit is cute too, where is it from? I need maternity clothes ideas! I've always heard that your bump shows a lot sooner after your first baby, so that could be what's happening?!

I orders some dresses and vests (non maternity) from G Stage online, thanks you! I get my ideas from Interest under maternity style/fashion :) So I've been buying a lot of maxi skirts they're so comfortable! 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sylvia you look very cute in that dress! Happy 6 weeks!
> 
> They say you show earlier and earlier with each pregnancy so that can also contribute with bloating :D

Thank you! What's weird is this is my third and I never was even close to bloating with my second son....Everyone thinks I'm having a girl since I have gained a lot of my muffin top lol. I have a really big feeling it is.


----------



## MamaBunny2

mommysylvia this is my third as well and I had major bloat/showing early on, much earlier than with my second. Has anyone given you the "Are you having twins?" comment yet? I got it a few times but nope, just one baby in there! I'm sure with two boys you are wanting a girl?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had an eventful day today... My son woke me up in the middle of the night to tell me his ear was hurting. I told him to put a warm washcloth on it and see if that helped. He's thirteen so there was no whining or crying or drama which is new for me as I'm used to both of my kids being noticeably uncomfortable when sick but it's been quite some time since that. This morning I asked him how it felt and he said it had been draining overnight, still sore and he couldn't really hear with it. I noticed he sounded kind of congested as well when he talked. I gave him pain reliever and sent him to school and my OH told him to contact him if it got worse and he needed to come home. I called his ear specialist (my son had tubes put in three years ago) but there weren't any doctors in today and he couldn't be seen until tomorrow afternoon! So I made the choice to pull him from school and take him to the urgent care clinic as soon as it opened. My OH picked him up and I met them there. Come to find out he has an ear infection AND strept throat! Got him an antibiotic and no school the rest of today or tomorrow. My poor baby. Of course I don't want to get any of that right now so hoping it doesn't pass on to anyone else in our household.


----------



## mommysylvia

MamaBunny2 said:


> mommysylvia this is my third as well and I had major bloat/showing early on, much earlier than with my second. Has anyone given you the "Are you having twins?" comment yet? I got it a few times but nope, just one baby in there! I'm sure with two boys you are wanting a girl?

Yes I want a girl!! Lol, my mother keeps wondering if I'm having twins I said I doubt it...its just bloat. All my symptoms I usually have with my previous pregnancies is backwards. My boobs already got big and that hasn't happened till third trimester with me, also I never had frequent urination lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I'm very happy to hear that your baby is doing well Jess!!! Absolutely wonderful news especially after all you and dh have been through to get to this point! I love the u/s pic! 

I hope your son feels better soon Jyllian :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- great Pic! So glad you got to see your LO and get the sex confirmed! And that everything is smack on track!! That's wonderful news . 

Sylvia - hope your son is better soon!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm waiting on the measurements to be emailed over but it seems as if baby is measuring on track but on the smaller side. Poor thing has been poked and prodded all day and now that I'm finally resting baby is showing how unhappy the day was


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg, jess this is torture! I wanted to know the gender for my birthday! Lol :)

Shelby has measured all over the place too, I think your LO is just fine :) :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

I know..... 2 more days! Baby is measuring smack on, but according to the growth charts in weight is 33rd centile. We are right on track for a 7 pounder or so but I think/hope baby is on the smaller side of things. I don't want a 14 pound baby!


----------



## Twinsie

So I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow, and haven't had morning sickness, does that mean I'm one of the lucky ones?! Or can it still show up??? Lol. I have the congestion, sore boobies and nipples!


----------



## Jrepp

It's still possible but doesn't sems likely.


----------



## mommysylvia

So I'm measuring 5w1d....instead of 6 weeks so the nurse said there's a good chance its a girl since they live longer and its almost a week from my ovulation date. So that's great :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1426221582540.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I was meaning to ask what position your baby was in at the u/s? Head down, breech, transverse?

Yay Sylvia, look at your little one starting :D Looking forward to many more u/s pics


----------



## MamaBunny2

mommysylvia said:


> Yes I want a girl!! Lol, my mother keeps wondering if I'm having twins I said I doubt it...its just bloat. All my symptoms I usually have with my previous pregnancies is backwards. My boobs already got big and that hasn't happened till third trimester with me, also I never had frequent urination lol

My boobs swelled up already too! And just like you that didn't happen with my previous pregnancies until third tri :laugh2:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Twinsie said:


> Sylvia - hope your son is better soon!

It was my son. I knew what you meant and thanked :winkwink:


----------



## melewen

Jess, great to hear baby is measuring spot on!! Cannot wait for saturday.. And that's good that your placenta is anterior now! Although I've never heard of it moving really. Obviously it must!

Sylvia super cute blump! It's so funny to me that there was this gang of trolly girls all being sarcastic and annoying about us starting a FTM thread on the bump, because they were like you don't show earlier with your second/third kid! Uh... I beg to differ! That's totally absurd, they were just arguing to argue!

Twinsie my nausea actually showed up at like 7w1d hahaha! But it wasn't morning sickness, more like I just felt really sick after eating, especially normal amounts of food. I learned to eat small meals and Id be fine most the time and I could ALWAYS fix it with like a preggie pop drop and some seltzer water so it wasn't bad at all. This week I've been going out with DH every night and this big lawyer conference and those people eat so unhealthy! So I've been eating way too much and feeling sick each night :( it sounds like you might miss the puking bit at the very least!

Pam and daphne when did you ladies start feeling sick?

Jyllian sorry to hear about your son :( my best friends daughter has two ear infections right now! It's crazy. Seems like everyone is sick :(

Um.... Last night I woke myself up with this like MASSIVE snore!! I have never ever snored in the past but this has happened like three times now since getting knocked up. Lovely eh!


----------



## Twinsie

Glad you caught my mistake Jylian! 

Cheryl- I'll look out for the nausea soon ;) a friend of mine gave me the Preggie pops so I am ready if needed!! I've always snored so I'm used to be woken up from it sometimes but that's funny. Are you congested? That can cause it too!

Sylvia- cute pic!! I can't wait for my first pic in 3 days!! Even though I'm gonna be super nervous until I hear the words that baby is measuring on track!! When is your next scan? I think here they have you go once a month? I'm not sure though.


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i started getting nauseaus and lots of headache and dizziness as early as 30dpo about 6 weeks and it tappered off at 16weeks....


Here's a face to the name pic as inspired by you ladies. Sorry about the hair haven't had a haircut in a long time.... Ha!


https://i61.tinypic.com/2j35r9x.jpg

https://i58.tinypic.com/qqock5.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/2rgdwlu.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay more faces! :happydance: So pretty! Love the photos Daphne!!! So so cute!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, I was meaning to ask what position your baby was in at the u/s? Head down, breech, transverse?
> 
> Yay Sylvia, look at your little one starting :D Looking forward to many more u/s pics

Baby started the scan with its head under my right rib, body curved to the left with butt in my left hip and legs in my right hip. The scan ended with baby's head in my right hip, butt under right rib and feet under left rib.



mommysylvia said:


> So I'm measuring 5w1d....instead of 6 weeks so the nurse said there's a good chance its a girl since they live longer and its almost a week from my ovulation date. So that's great :)

Honestly I've never heard of that before. There is a good chance that your baby implanted later but from what I've read and heard male embryos live just as long.



Twinsie said:


> Glad you caught my mistake Jylian!
> 
> Cheryl- I'll look out for the nausea soon ;) a friend of mine gave me the Preggie pops so I am ready if needed!! I've always snored so I'm used to be woken up from it sometimes but that's funny. Are you congested? That can cause it too!
> 
> Sylvia- cute pic!! I can't wait for my first pic in 3 days!! Even though I'm gonna be super nervous until I hear the words that baby is measuring on track!! When is your next scan? I think here they have you go once a month? I'm not sure though.

Here in the us unless you're high risk the standard care is once a month until you hit 28 weeks, then it's every two weeks until 36 weeks and once a week after that.


----------



## Twinsie

Great pics daphne! Thanks for sharing!! I have a while before I can post a bump pic but hopefully in another month I'll have a little one to show you guys !

Jess- that's what I thought thanks for the confirmation! Once a month doesn't seem like enough! I know everyone probably wishes they could go more often than that.


----------



## Jrepp

I agree, I also think that you should have more than 1-2 ultrasounds during the pregnancy as well. I can see why though......if something is wrong there isn't much they can do to fix it.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you everyone.

I don't know when my next scan is since no obgyn yet, were going to Iowa I believe so I would have to see about insurance there.


----------



## startd

Twinsie, my nausea really cranked up about 7weeks - hopefully yours won't be too bad.

Love seeing all the bump and scan pictures, and glad everyone is progressing well. My next scan is in a week and a half. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## cutieq

Beautiful Daphne. I love seeing faces!!

Mommysylvia, that's interesting. I haven't heard that measuring thing. My baby measured 4-5 days behind and was a boy.

I'm heading to a baby shower tomorrow. My first one where I'm actually pregnant and not sitting there thinking about own situation. Should be fun!


----------



## Twinsie

Oh boy startd thanks for the warning!! I'll be happy either way cuz ms starting up is only a good sign in my book! Oddly enough!! 

Cutie- I'm happy for you!! First baby shower with your very own baby tagging along with you, not stressing if/when that'd be you. Wonderful feeling :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Cheryl for the idea, this is how I announced my pregnancy to my mom today with all my family there :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150313_202225.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for being missing ladies :hugs: This is going to be a busy weekend! I worked half day yesterday, left to come to my mom who lives a 3 hour drive away. Haven't done that road in a long time so was stressing a bit. Then had my hair cut, went to the mall to try and find a dress for my sister's wedding and found nothing, rushed from there to have dinner with granny and then to bed so I missed a lot :D

My sister's bachelorette is today and we are going on a scavenger hunt in a limo :dance:
My babyshower is tomorrow as well so going to be a bit quiet from my side this weekend.

*Cheryl*
I started getting it from the middle of 5 weeks and then I had a break of about 2 days at 9 weeks. After those 2 days it came back harder and more angry :haha: Only left at about 13 or 14 weeks. I still throw up every now and again but it is really not as bad now as it was then. 

I only snore when on my back so DH always pushes and shoves me to turn over. I cant sleep on my back now as it is too uncomfortable so DH is obviously loving it. I read somewhere snoring can start or increase during pregnancy.

*Daphne*
I love your face/bump pics :dance: Thanks for sharing and WOW you have such a natural beauty about you! Love it

*Jamie*
You should totally post a bump pic now already so that we can have something to compare to later :D
Here's to hoping that your ms stays away even though it is comforting in your mind it is tough on your body.

*Fi*
Cannot wait for your update on the scan :D
Glad to hear that you are still doing well!

*Dani*
Enjoy your weekend!! 

*Sylvia*
I love that announcement! So cute!! How did they all react??


----------



## mommysylvia

They all started crying before they even found out lol.... I just told everyone to please listen, I said "I got my mom this gift since I won't be here with her on Mothers Day" then my mom, my two aunts, and grandmother start balling their eyes out!! (They're so emotional) Then they started crying more and got excited when they seen the announcent :)


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5503ddc339869.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5503de45e6383.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's so sweet Sylvia! Sounds lovely :D


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies I got the info from the nurse and baby really is measuring right on track (although the head circumference is measuring a week ahead lol). 

Head circumference - 181mm, 56%, 21.2 weeks
Abdominal circumference - 156mm, 58%, 20.4 weeks
Femur length - 34mm, 56%, 20.3 weeks
Weight - 368gm, 33%

So although tiny tot is on the skinny side everything is measuring right on track


----------



## mdscpa

Great numbers Jess... Adam's head and abdominal circumference are always measuring 1 week ahead as well than the other measurements.... :haha: 

BTW, when's the announcement?


----------



## Jrepp

We're announcing to our parents at 5pm. I'm thinking of filming a trial run of the reveal for you guys though and posting it right after we tell our folks


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- have fun this weekend!!! I just picked my dress that I wanna wear for all my bump pics so I'll have DH take one today or tom! Feeling super bloated today so hopefully tom will be better!? 

Sylvia- cute announcement! I'm thinking of doing similar! You're family sounds sweet. 

Jess- exciting that today is the day you reveal the gender to your family!! Can't wait to find out too!! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I have it all recorded I have to put it all together :)


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see it Sylvia.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gah! 5 more hours :brat: Jess it's all I've been thinking about! I was up at 5:30 this morning and wanting to hop on to see if you spilled the news :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

Im uploading a video of it in just a sec to go live (but private) at 5pm. I'm going to try to see if there is a way to upload it and schedule it to show at 5 and link it now, but not have it work until 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay my feet do not love me right now :haha:

Had a lot of fun in the limousine!!! We could literally stop where we want to and even had a little dance in the middle of a traffic jam that we caused with the limo hahaahah. Everyone was great sports and all-in-all a good day.

One downer for me was that by the time everyone else was pissed I was still dead sober (obviously) and I didn't get the silly things they were laughing at etc. Oh well.

My baby shower tomorrow - cannot wait to have some fun for me for a change :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Aww Pam sounds like a blast!! Sucks being the only sober one!! Tomorrow will be fun though, spotlight is on you now! Enjoy!

Jess- anxiously waiting! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhh Jess I can't wait!!! I'll check back again :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

I can't upload the video but......

It's a BOY
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Twinsie

Ahhhh!!!! WOW everyone is having boys!!!! Except Kenna! That makes me wonder what I'm having!!? Congrats Jess!!!!! How did the reveal go??!


----------



## Wishing1010

Odd girl out here lol!!!!!!

Congrats, Jess!!!!!! So happy!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Kenna and Jamie. We couldn't be happier 

Jamie : I got the trial video to load. Here is how we did it....

[youtube]oN8jTa_G8NU[/youtube]


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay!!! Congrats Jess! :happydance: Now I can sleep :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

*Have a wonderful day ahead, Pam..... Enjoy.... 


https://i58.tinypic.com/nbviva.jpg




*​


----------



## mdscpa

So happy for you Jess....


https://i61.tinypic.com/4h8aqq.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Now we wait what Jyllian, Cheryl, Sylvia, Jamie, Fi, A1983, Kirsty and Ginger are having.... Apologies if i miss anyone..


----------



## startd

Congratulations Jess!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yay congrats Jess! At least 1 of my 3 predictions were right haha. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Yay!!!! Congrats Jess!!! Team blue!! So exciting

Sylvia I love the reveal! So cute. The egg cracking thing is like obviously my favorite thing ever hahaha

Happy baby shower day pam!!! Wish we could all be there 

Daphne gorgeous :D I have always loved your bump lictures but now seeing the bump like not so floating in space I love it even more :happydance:

We did my cousins bachelorette party last night (with just family here though) and it was such fun but I almost felt bad! Everyone was talking more about the baby of course. My mom told her about how long we tried and I got pretty mad about that though, like.. That's not for her to tell? I know how people are before they try, they think whoa, 6 months, something must be wrong with her. Blah. But overall an amazing night and it was so exciting to see how excited everyone is for the LO!

We scheduled my anatomy scan for 20 weeks but that weekend is the wedding.. I went to my appt a week late due to ice so I probably would have had it scheduled at 19 weeks (just 8 weeks later) so do you think they would move it up a bit?? I really want to have the reveal party like THAT weekend after the scan because we could never stand the wait!


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- I think if you ask for it and tell them you have plans the other weekends and want to have your party the weekend you find out they will allow it! Hopefully! 

When did everyone else find out their genders? I don't want to wait until 20 weeks! Can't they tell by 16??


----------



## melewen

Twinsie I think they can usually tell by 16! I heard if we had a scan NOW they'd be able to tell, since they have a 3D machine at our office. Ohhhhh sooooo tempting ughhhh


----------



## Kirsty3051

I had a 3D scan with Luca at 16 weeks and there was no doubting he was a boy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jess!!

https://i.imgur.com/Vz2q1vi.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Busy but fun weekend. I'll be sharing some of the baby shower photos with you :D

*25 WEEKS BUMP​*

https://i.imgur.com/1WWwcIV.jpg​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Baby shower pics :D

I had this little one for the day and had to care for him as a real baby or was fed the most disgusting baby food :rofl: Naturally he was called baby Matthew

https://i.imgur.com/EFCZLdO.jpg

Batman Onsie = SUPER CUTE

https://i.imgur.com/9PF4gCq.jpg

Handmade diaper cake from my SIL :D

https://i.imgur.com/Dyp8M8v.jpg

The awesome venue at my friend's house. On a wine farm next to the lake under willow trees! BEAUTIFUL

https://i.imgur.com/ikqyqWF.jpg

I had a wonderful day and was so close to tears many times! I felt that I was so loved by many and that baby Matthew is cared for and loved by many already. The pressies we got is a great head start on many things we still required which is a great help!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, i heard they can tell as early as 14-16 weeks. We were told to be having a girl at 18 weeks. Then went to different hospital at 20 weeks to schedule a 3D (21 weeks) doc took a look and said baby is a boy. It was confirmed during our 3D scan at 21 weeks..... Then went to our hospital as scheduled a week later and confirmed it again.... That was my last scan... Next appointment will be next Saturday hoping we get to see our little Adam again.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

You look even more beautiful with the new cut Pam..... The pictures are awesome.... Defo see you had a great party...


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- it says private and I can't open it :/

Wow beautiful venue for a baby shower!! It's so pretty there! Love your haircut too!! Glad you had a great shower Pam :) 

Wow mdscpa- that's crazy they told you at 18 weeks it was a girl! That's horrible! That must've been such a roller coaster of emotions! Were you upset they got it wrong at first? I think I'd be upset!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne & Jamie :D
I was a bit dissapointed with the cut at first because it felt like she went too short but all the compliments on it restored my confidencfe. Plus I felt super cute in my chosen outfig for the day. 

Was an amazing day and my SIL's speech had me choking. I joked about how if they get me started on crying I won't be able to stop :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, me and DH have divided preference. I would want to have a girl as first born and DH wanted a boy. He thought i am having a boy ever since though. When we found out (i mean I found out) DH wasn't allowed to come inside F**** the assistant nurse, i thought Dh will be disappointed but i was wrong he was so happy that day. When we got our surprise boy comment we were shocked and a little bit upset because we already have our minds set to having a girl. We started calling the baby by her girl name then all of sudden we have ti change it. But that's just it. Overall we are so elated..... We all have preference but in the end we just wanted to have a healtht baby...


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies, I had put the video privates before the reveal. Try now........

[youtube]oN8jTa_G8NU[/youtube] 

Pam it looks likes you had a great day!!


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- I understand completely. I would be happy either way, a healthy baby is all I care about!! I would just hate, as you said, to get attached to the idea of having a girl and then find out weeks later that it's a boy! Crazy!

Jess- still can't see it :/ private..


----------



## Jrepp

Try it now....


----------



## Twinsie

Watched it! I love that idea, it really builds suspense!! And I like that it's a way I haven't seen done before (like balloons, cake, etc). Cool!


----------



## cutieq

Anyone dealing with leg cramps or restless legs? I get annoying leg issues almost every night in the shin and calf area.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love it Jess!

Dani, I get leg cramps and they suck! Also at night. Increasing my water intake seems to have calmed them :D


----------



## mdscpa

Leg cramps got worst this week i had two at night so far.... DH insist that i sleep on my left side to prevent it which seems to have worked. I woke up twice in the middle of the night because it hurt as hell and had to wake up DH. DH thought i'm about to deliver until i told him thats it's just cramps. Poor DH got him panicking.... :lol: :haha: :rofl: I guess it's time that he gets some practice before it actually happens like we have BH in preparation for the labor... :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Sucks that we have them but glad I'm not alone. I'm drinking close to 128oz a day, if I drink anymore water I might float away.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5506db6fd09df.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5506db3699d0e.gif​


----------



## melewen

Pam your shower looks amazing! What a gorgeous venue and so lovely to have so much love for Matthew already :hugs:

Jess just watched the video and I agree.. Very suspenseful!! I mean I already knew of course but I love the method you chose!!

So question for everyone.. When does the second tri technically start??


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Daphne :thumbup:

Can't believe you're nearly in your third trimester already!

Luca will be 3 months old on Friday, which is also the day we go for our first ultrasound with this LO :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

I really need to get back to drinking water. When I first found out I was pregnant, I couldn't get enough water... now I'm like meh... I've been drinking fruit juices, milk and non-caffeinated flavored drinks. I practically smashed a box of grape soda by myself in a few days :wacko: We made homemade Chipotle chicken and cilantro-lime rice over then weekend with guacamole. It was AMAZING! I find that I still have quite the appetite, but unable to eat large amounts without filling up quickly. I sometimes overdo it and have to lean myself back a bit to stretch myself out while holding my boobs up to make myself more comfortable while my food settles. 

Jess I love the gender reveal! Everyone seems to be having boys and I'm secretly hoping I can join Team Blue as well! 

Pam that is a gorgeous place to have a shower, absolutely beautiful! 

Cheryl I think second tri starts at 14 weeks but some resources say 13 :shrug: My personal thinking is 1-13 is first, 14-26 is second and 27-40 is third. Happy 13 weeks!!!

When we DO find out what we're having I was wanting to do a gender reveal photo but thinking we may do a video to post on social media as well. I'm too anxious for my shower day... thinking maybe mid-end of July will give me a good 5-6 weeks before baby arrives. I have NO idea where to have it :shrug: As of right now my OH and I are planning to have a simple get together - coed BBQ/diaper party - unless someone else offers to take over. I'm sure some of our family will help out with food and whatnot. My OH has a large family so thinking our house/backyard isn't going to work. His grandparents have a nice big backyard if they'd be willing to allow us to have the shower there or we may have to look into local venues but trying to keep expenses to a minimum.

I keep trying to feel baby moving around. I'll lay in bed on my back and place my hands on my tummy, sometimes pushing around to see if anything happens. I feel random pops and pokes here and there some each day usually while sitting at my desk at work or watching TV but nothing major yet :nope: My OH will put his arm around me and place his hand on my tummy sometimes when we are in bed at night in hopes he will get to feel something. He's very anxious. Hopefully it won't be too much longer!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, some say it starts at 12w1d and some at 13w, either way, you're in 2nd tri already... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Thanks Daphne :thumbup:
> 
> Can't believe you're nearly in your third trimester already!
> 
> Luca will be 3 months old on Friday, which is also the day we go for our first ultrasound with this LO :D

I'm even confused when it will really start... 27w1d or 27w5d? I think i'd go with the 28w... :haha:

Oh, advance happy 3 months to Luca. I can't believe you're 2 mos preggy seems too fast.... Can't wait to see your sonos....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's one site with info on it and it even has a trimester calculator but like I've said I've seen different info on different websites:

https://www.thebump.com/a/how-long-is-each-trimester


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for the info Jyllian... I think i will go with that one since it's more conservative....


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> I'm even confused when it will really start... 27w1d or 27w5d? I think i'd go with the 28w... :haha:
> 
> Oh, advance happy 3 months to Luca. I can't believe you're 2 mos preggy seems too fast.... Can't wait to see your sonos....

I moved over to the third trimester board at 27 weeks :D

I can't believe it either! We haven't told any irl people because it doesn't feel real to us yet.


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I'm even confused when it will really start... 27w1d or 27w5d? I think i'd go with the 28w... :haha:
> 
> Oh, advance happy 3 months to Luca. I can't believe you're 2 mos preggy seems too fast.... Can't wait to see your sonos....
> 
> I moved over to the third trimester board at 27 weeks :D
> 
> I can't believe it either! We haven't told any irl people because it doesn't feel real to us yet.Click to expand...

It's gonna get real after your scan.... :dance:


----------



## melewen

I think TECHNICALLY if you're going by thirds, the 2nd starts on 13w4d.. some of my apps this morning have said congrats! you're in the 2nd! Many are saying it's my last week in the 1st, and I'm pretty sure my doc based everything as "after 12 weeks" without really saying the T word. Doesn't really matter to me, just curious since I've seen so so many different things!


----------



## mdscpa

I too got confused with all the apps and sites i check.. Guess we just have to pick one and stick with it. :haha: Here's what babygaga has.

https://i58.tinypic.com/2v2tisy.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

Well ladies, Appt went very well!! She found TWO heartbeats! One baby is measuring right on track 7 weeks and 2 days. Going back in two weeks to determine if second baby is gonna stick. Doesn't look good though. :(
But One baby is very healthy and measuring right on track!!!!! :) ps. I'm a twin so I was wondering what my chances of having twins was. Guess it's good!! Well I ovulate two eggs at a time, but after that depends on the sperm. Crazy ! My next appt is the 31st. I'm not hopeful for the second baby just because she couldn't even get a good measurement but there was a clear wall in between the two. So well see! At least I get another u/s in 2 weeks!! Thinking positive!


----------



## mdscpa

Holy cow!!!! Congrats on the twin!!!!... You're screen name really fit you... I pray that the second baby will grow and develop.... I'm so happy for you Jamie..... The first twin in our group..... Can't wait for your next appointment.....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Twinsie that's awesome! :happydance: I hope Baby B sticks!

There's two other ladies expecting twins on this thread I follow as well:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-peas-all-welcome-join-157.html#post35107487


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow congrats Jamie!! Like Daphne said first twins on our group :D

I have faith and trust that both of your babies will be thriving when you go for your next u/s! :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks ladies!!!:hugs: I am so excited and relieved that we at least have one healthy baby here to stay!! :happydance: The second baby is a bonus! I'm hoping it gets stronger too but if it's not meant to be I don't want baby to be unhealthy so we shall see how the next few weeks go!!


----------



## Twinsie

I finally took a "bump" pic this weekend. I'm only 7.5 weeks so there is no bump lol but it's a starting point!! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww! Yes, gotta start somewhere and before you know it you'll be poppin' out!


----------



## mommysylvia

Wow I've missed so much! 

Congrats Twinsie and Jess!
Cheryl- Thank you, everyone loved it!

I have a question. Since its still so early and u/s said 5w1d...is that the gestation of the baby and I'm still 6weeks and 5 days? Or how does all that work out. I need to change my pregnancy app so I can have my countdown of my weeks and how the baby is developing.
Someone please help I'm so confused


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Wow I've missed so much!
> 
> Congrats Twinsie and Jess!
> Cheryl- Thank you, everyone loved it!
> 
> I have a question. Since its still so early and u/s said 5w1d...is that the gestation of the baby and I'm still 6weeks and 5 days? Or how does all that work out. I need to change my pregnancy app so I can have my countdown of my weeks and how the baby is developing.
> Someone please help I'm so confused

You did temp right? I'd go with what FF says. During my early scans i had conflicting dates. One day i'm 1 week delayed, spot on and some 1 week ahead.. My 20 and 21 weeks i was spot on and my 22 weeks i was 1w1d ahead. I still kept my due date based on FF... It's really confusing early on but if you're sure when you O'ed that is more accurate in dating.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, you have a wonderful outlook! Hoping for nothing but the best and you'll be popping soon especially due to twins :D

Sylvia, I agree with Daphne. Stick with your due date from LMP or O date. My LMP and confirmed O day puts my due date within 2-3 days of each other. My 11 week scan showed baby at 10 weeks and at 13 week scan baby measured 14w1d. I was just as confused but stuck with my LMP. At 20 week scan Matthew measured exactly 20w4d which was 100% spot on with my LMP.

Also early scans are said to be accurate for dating BUT I've read that it is normal for them to be out by as much as 6 days either way (behind or ahead). 

So in conclusion if you know your dates stick with them :hugs:


----------



## startd

Congratulations Jamie! 

So many lovely stories on this thread


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks everyone!!! Im trying to stay positive! what's meant to be will be! Que sera, sera! :)

Mommysylvia- when was your last period? End of jan?? I feel like you found out the same time I did about being pregnant right ?? Minus a few days? The baby could be growing slower? I'm not sure, I'm not an expert but maybe the baby will catch up soon? Do you know the heartbeat? If it's a true 5 week old baby the Heartbeat will be 80-85 bpm, but if the baby is closer to 7 weeks (6 wks and 5 days) then the HR would be around 114 or higher. Every day the heartbeat increases by 3 starting at 5 weeks (80 bpm). Hope that helps??!


----------



## cutieq

Mommysylvia, I'm in the same boat and my doc didn't change my due date. It's based off of my last period and he said he wouldn't change it. Baby can measure ahead or behind as long as it's not more than a week.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you girls!
My ovulation day was Feb 12, so I should be 6 weeks and 5 days... When I got my scan my betas were around 6500 and the u/s said 5w1d. I'll just stick with my O date.... The er nurse didn't check heartbeat he said it was too early.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5507c64bd1154.gif


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you girls!
> My ovulation day was Feb 12, so I should be 6 weeks and 5 days... When I got my scan my betas were around 6500 and the u/s said 5w1d. I'll just stick with my O date.... The er nurse didn't check heartbeat he said it was too early.

Sylvia, i'm pretty sure the measurements was a little off (esp. it's super early). I noticed that you have your betas at 6,500 which will put you right on target. Here's my 3rd and last beta at 21 dpo or exactly 5 weeks. Check the range at 6-7 weeks, your levels fall on that range so your O is mostly accurate....


*BETA HCG# 3: October 16, 2014 - 21dpo - 5w0d - 3,548.50 mIU/ml*

https://i59.tinypic.com/rcjwug.jpg





​


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Daphne.


----------



## melewen

Twinsie wow!! Congrats on the twin!! Fx that baby B sticks :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Jess weren't you just 20 weeks like 2 days ago?!?! Time is FLYING!!!

We ordered our carpet for the bedroom yesterday! Also got a majority of the wraparound closet shelving installed. 



We should have a complete brand new bedroom in a few short weeks! :happydance: Then it's onto painting bedrooms upstairs...

Also... I'm not holding my breath but my OH said the temp agency contacted him yesterday and I guess are going to have him complete an application and place him in a semi-local Whirlpool parts factory for work. It's a bit of a drive compared to his previous jobs that were right in town - a half hour opposed to 10 minutes each way - but it's a JOB.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 21 weeks Jess! If you are anything like me you'll see the weeks fly by from here on out :D

To me it feels like yesterday that we found out the gender and now I'm almost 26 weeks already.

What was your boy name again or did I miss it?


----------



## Twinsie

Looking good Jylian! I love remodeling, so fun!! Can't wait until I'm in the house and can redesign !

Cheryl-. Thank you!! Me too! :)

Jess- how are you feeling? Happy 21 weeks!

Daphne and Pam- how are you feeling? 

I'm getting more and more tired by the day!! Feeling sluggish and I slept 10 hours!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you ladies. Time has felt like its flown by this whole time. Hopefully he'll be in there another 16-19 weeks but only time will tell. 

Pam - his name is Luke Edward Allen Reppenhagen. It's a long name, but he'll get used to it. 

Jillian - I hope your oh gets this job so he can start getting an income again! Fingers crossed.

Jamie - I'm doing alright. Giving the clinic another 10 minutes or so and calling again. This weekend I had some pretty scary stuff come up with the pregnancy and promised my husband I would call. Basically my vision has been going in and out of blurrieness, I cant seem to focus, my legs and hands a swelling really bad, I've put on like 3 pounds in 4 days and I have been having really bad cramping in both my upper and lower abdomen. I asked in the July board about if anyone has anything like that and everyone said it sounds like preeclampsia. The only thing is my blood pressure is still pretty low (but high for me) at around 105/62 ish. So I'm just trying to take it easy and not stress out over that, but good otherwise.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have been researching bottles for breastfed babies, as I am determined to nurse but will be returning to work a mere 6 weeks after baby arrives :sad2: I was interested in the Tommee Tippee, Playtex VentAire, Mimijumi and my OH was eyeing up the Dr. Browns bottles (he thought the straw inside was cool :dohh:).

I ended up getting to feed my ex-husband's 5 month old son last week when picking up our daughter from him one evening and he happened to be using a Tomme Tippee! I was seriously considering buying this bottle but I noticed that the nipple kept collapsing while baby was feeding. Although he didn't get cranky with it, I had to keep pulling it out of his mouth to allow the nipple to expand again. I remember having that issue with my son's bottles and it caused such drama. My ex said the Dr. Browns bottles caused issues (leaking I think) and were hard to clean.

I am in an August Fireflies private Facebook group and someone posted reviews and info on the Mimijumi (this bottle had caught my eye but is so pricey!) and mentioned the Comotomo, which I've never heard of. I had already looked at the Mimijumi so watched a Comotomo review. This bottle looks so neat and like it would be great for a nursing baby... it's squishy! I posted an info and a personal review video below...

The Comotomo is Top Choice on a babygearhub.net site. I also happened to find a website that reviewed the top nursing bottles and gave each a rating: https://www.babygearlab.com/Baby-Bottle-Reviews

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xppz4rNXqVs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNjwtXpxsqg​


----------



## melewen

Um Jess, you're scaring me!! You need to get checked out!! That really doesn't sound good


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow Jess weren't you just 20 weeks like 2 days ago?!?! Time is FLYING!!!
> 
> We ordered our carpet for the bedroom yesterday! Also got a majority of the wraparound closet shelving installed.
> 
> View attachment 852593
> View attachment 852595
> 
> 
> We should have a complete brand new bedroom in a few short weeks! :happydance: Then it's onto painting bedrooms upstairs...
> 
> Also... I'm not holding my breath but my OH said the temp agency contacted him yesterday and I guess are going to have him complete an application and place him in a semi-local Whirlpool parts factory for work. It's a bit of a drive compared to his previous jobs that were right in town - a half hour opposed to 10 minutes each way - but it's a JOB.

Good luck for OH, hope he gets the job. Even if it is a bit of a travel at least he would be bringing some money in.
Also I'm so in love with the closet! 




Twinsie said:


> Looking good Jylian! I love remodeling, so fun!! Can't wait until I'm in the house and can redesign !
> 
> Cheryl-. Thank you!! Me too! :)
> 
> Jess- how are you feeling? Happy 21 weeks!
> 
> Daphne and Pam- how are you feeling?
> 
> I'm getting more and more tired by the day!! Feeling sluggish and I slept 10 hours!!!!

I'm doing fine thank you. I have no real complaints. Tired but that could be due to the busy weekend and then a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen but I kind of got use to it.

Other than that I'm good and excited to be in the tww till 3rd tri :dance:

I hope you manage to get enough rest :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Thank you ladies. Time has felt like its flown by this whole time. Hopefully he'll be in there another 16-19 weeks but only time will tell.
> 
> Pam - his name is Luke Edward Allen Reppenhagen. It's a long name, but he'll get used to it.
> 
> Jillian - I hope your oh gets this job so he can start getting an income again! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Jamie - I'm doing alright. Giving the clinic another 10 minutes or so and calling again. This weekend I had some pretty scary stuff come up with the pregnancy and promised my husband I would call. Basically my vision has been going in and out of blurrieness, I cant seem to focus, my legs and hands a swelling really bad, I've put on like 3 pounds in 4 days and I have been having really bad cramping in both my upper and lower abdomen. I asked in the July board about if anyone has anything like that and everyone said it sounds like preeclampsia. The only thing is my blood pressure is still pretty low (but high for me) at around 105/62 ish. So I'm just trying to take it easy and not stress out over that, but good otherwise.

OMG hun the first thing I thought of while I was reading your symptoms was Pre-E. I truly hope that it is nothing serious!! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's something worth watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPnpSaFtBaA


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- did you call? It does sound like pre-E and I hope you get checked out! Let us know what's gong on, I hope it fixes itself but for now a dr needs to monitor you. Good luck!!

Daphne- I've seen that video- amazing! And good to know!

Pam- thanks! I'm resting as much as I can! Just always exhausted!


----------



## melewen

Ugh you guys. I have such an unrelated rant! I work with so many clients who are just total idiots. Like they're both uninformed and incredibly demanding and it's driving me crazy! It seems like I have less patience now than before and I am getting soooo frustrated. Like I feel like I strangle the air multiple times a day, omg. Help!!


----------



## Jrepp

Sitting in the room now, they checked my urine and bp.....both are fine. They are giving me tylonal and comparing for the headache an chest pains but it looks like I'm out of the woods for now


----------



## startd

Jyllian - it looks great! Fingers crossed for the job.
Jess - I'm glad you're ok!
Twinsie - I completely understand. Have managed to pick up some kind of virus (downside of working with kids) and am on bed rest


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian I personally like the tommee tippee. I got one free from target and tried it out on my nephew. He liked it. My sister uses the platex vent air for my nephew and doesn't have any issues there either. Have you looked into the freezer trays?


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- glad ythings are looking ok for now ! 

Startd- feel better!! Bed rest stinks !!

Cheryl- I'm sure the extra hormones running through your body makes it worse!! But there are also a lot of annoying people out there with no filter or common courtesy!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls!
> My ovulation day was Feb 12, so I should be 6 weeks and 5 days... When I got my scan my betas were around 6500 and the u/s said 5w1d. I'll just stick with my O date.... The er nurse didn't check heartbeat he said it was too early.
> 
> Sylvia, i'm pretty sure the measurements was a little off (esp. it's super early). I noticed that you have your betas at 6,500 which will put you right on target. Here's my 3rd and last beta at 21 dpo or exactly 5 weeks. Check the range at 6-7 weeks, your levels fall on that range so your O is mostly accurate....
> 
> 
> *BETA HCG# 3: October 16, 2014 - 21dpo - 5w0d - 3,548.50 mIU/ml*
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/rcjwug.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance... The nurse said it was high I guess for being 5w1d on u/s. But yes I feel much further. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and my nausea started today so any day now I'll be puking :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Ugh you guys. I have such an unrelated rant! I work with so many clients who are just total idiots. Like they're both uninformed and incredibly demanding and it's driving me crazy! It seems like I have less patience now than before and I am getting soooo frustrated. Like I feel like I strangle the air multiple times a day, omg. Help!!

They have been all over my path since I've fallen pregnant as well!!
It's like idiots can smell pregnancy hormones and instantly latch on to you whether you want them to or not :dohh: I sometime wish I could have like a "Shoot an Idiot" day just once a week and be allowed to legally shoot 1 of them. Not dead of course but like in the knee cap or hand :rofl:



Jrepp said:


> Sitting in the room now, they checked my urine and bp.....both are fine. They are giving me tylonal and comparing for the headache an chest pains but it looks like I'm out of the woods for now

Phew, I'm so glad that you and Luke are okay! You really had me worried there :hugs:



startd said:


> Jyllian - it looks great! Fingers crossed for the job.
> Jess - I'm glad you're ok!
> Twinsie - I completely understand. Have managed to pick up some kind of virus (downside of working with kids) and am on bed rest

Ah, being sick while pregnant sucks!!!! I've had some sort of kidney pipe/bladder infection 3 times already and have been given antibiotics. Hopefully I'm done with that now. 
Feel better soon :hugs:



mommysylvia said:


> Thank you for the reassurance... The nurse said it was high I guess for being 5w1d on u/s. But yes I feel much further. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and my nausea started today so any day now I'll be puking :/

Sorry about the nausea starting, hopefully you manage just fine and it isn't too bad. I now say that yes it was reassuring to have it during the time when you cannot feel baby move etc. but man oh man it sucked to be in a toilet more than a plumber!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp said:


> Jyllian I personally like the tommee tippee. I got one free from target and tried it out on my nephew. He liked it. My sister uses the platex vent air for my nephew and doesn't have any issues there either. Have you looked into the freezer trays?

My ex husband told me yesterday that he just switched the nipple to a faster flow on that his son's Tommee Tippee so I guess that's all the issue was. My OH had suggested we get at least one or two of each brand in the small size then when we figure out what works better we can purchase more and in the larger sizes as well :thumbup: I haven't looked at freezer trays... not sure what it is but I'm intrigued and will be Googling today! How are you feeling?

I'm 16 weeks today!
Holy crap in just a few short weeks I'll hit the HALFWAY point! 
​


----------



## mdscpa

Benefits of breastfeeding..

https://kickerdaily.com/breastfeeding-gives-your-child-higher-iq-study/


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55097bce02b7f.gif

Can't wait for your 20 weeks scan and to know your baby's gender.... What's your preference again? I know you mentioned that before, i just forgot... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

mdscpa said:


> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55097bce02b7f.gif
> 
> Can't wait for your 20 weeks scan and to know your baby's gender.... What's your preference again? I know you mentioned that before, i just forgot... :haha:

Aww thanks! I'm hoping at my next appointment on April 1st that they will actually schedule my gender ultrasound date. At my last appointment, my doctor said the scan is typically anywhere from 22-26 weeks :sad2: I'm hoping we can see baby at 20-22 weeks. My OH and I were hoping for a boy... but we are both convinced it's a girl. I just hope the baby looks a little like me, as I'm thinking he/she is gonna resemble daddy way more. My OH makes comments/jokes every so often about how the baby isn't FOR SURE his :saywhat: and it kind of hurts my feelings a bit. I tell him just wait until this baby comes out and there won't be ANY denying it's his! But I'm super anxious to have a dimensional ultrasound because I've never had one. I'm super anxious to see baby's features and if he/she has daddy's lips!


----------



## mdscpa

:saywhat: I know it's just a joke but i too will get hurt if DH make the same comment. Oh, i hope you'll have earlier scans than 22 weeks it'll be awesome.... A simple advice, if you decided to get a 3D it's better if you can have it later on when baby has more fats it'll look closer to when he/she is actually born....


----------



## MamaBunny2

My office does dimensional scans as well as the typical black and white and I'll only get one done there. However, I am supposed to go back for another volunteer ultrasound like I did at 12 weeks for the local college sometime after I've had the scan at my doctor's office. Plus, I had inquired on yet another volunteer ultrasound with another college but have to wait until I have my in office scan. That one does dimensional scans as well and even gives you a CD of photos and a DVD of the scan! So likely I'll wait until I'm a bit further along for that one, if they allow me to volunteer.


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: for free scans...... Hoping you get your office's scan early on so everything will follow next.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 16 weeks Jyllian! You are looking wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Happy 16 weeks!! The breast milk freezer today's are awesome! They are basically ice cube trays that let you freeze breast milk into 1 ounce sticks which make it easier for storage and feeding.

https://www.target.com/p/sensible-l...2nH7a33x-M0kxNUvFN6zYCSJyhQFJPlU7WBoC1wfw_wcB


----------



## mdscpa

How are you feeling now Jess?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp said:


> Happy 16 weeks!! The breast milk freezer today's are awesome! They are basically ice cube trays that let you freeze breast milk into 1 ounce sticks which make it easier for storage and feeding.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/sensible-l...2nH7a33x-M0kxNUvFN6zYCSJyhQFJPlU7WBoC1wfw_wcB

Ok so this is so awesome! Definitely putting it on my "must buy" list and sending my OH out shopping IF baby and I seem to get the hang of nursing. Plus... I have a Target RedCard so I'll get 5% off :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

Im pretty nauseous and tired today, but otherwise ok. Luke is moving like crazy so I'm not too worried. If you add the milk trays to yournregistry you can get them for an additional 10% off with your completion discount. 

Here is my 20 week bump:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kirsty3051

We got the keys to our new house yesterday! I managed to get all of the painting done today. We only wanted to change the colour of baby's room from white to cream, and one of the white walls in our bedroom to dark grey so it didn't take that long to do. Going to try and get some pictures up tomorrow - I'm slacking big time.


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Kirsty..... Can't wait to see those photos.... :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Happy 16 weeks Jylian, you look fabulous!!

Kirsty- congrats on the house! Can't wait to see pics!

Jess- so glad to hear Luke is safe and moving around! Sorry for the nausea though :/


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome Kirsty! Please share photos!

I can't decide if we should decorate the nursery gender neutral even though we are finding out the sex :shrug: We bought an extra gallon of the taupe-y color paint used in the bedroom and thought about maybe using it for the nursery with gender neutral bedding. IF we have another baby we can use the bedding and accessories regardless... but I'm kind of torn.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Im pretty nauseous and tired today, but otherwise ok. Luke is moving like crazy so I'm not too worried. If you add the milk trays to yournregistry you can get them for an additional 10% off with your completion discount.
> 
> Here is my 20 week bump:

Love your bump as alwasy :thumbup:



Kirsty3051 said:


> We got the keys to our new house yesterday! I managed to get all of the painting done today. We only wanted to change the colour of baby's room from white to cream, and one of the white walls in our bedroom to dark grey so it didn't take that long to do. Going to try and get some pictures up tomorrow - I'm slacking big time.

Yay! Congrats on the new home and I can also not wait for photos :D



MamaBunny2 said:


> Awesome Kirsty! Please share photos!
> 
> I can't decide if we should decorate the nursery gender neutral even though we are finding out the sex :shrug: We bought an extra gallon of the taupe-y color paint used in the bedroom and thought about maybe using it for the nursery with gender neutral bedding. IF we have another baby we can use the bedding and accessories regardless... but I'm kind of torn.

We went mainly gender neutral with browns and whites. Now that I know it is a boy I'm going to start popping some blue in there too


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- I forget what you said about if is a vaginal u/s if whatever side the placenta and baby is on to determine girl/boy, you keep it the same or reverse it? For example with the vaginal, if placenta is on right then it's really the left? Or it's the right and you dont switch it?


----------



## Twinsie

Mine was a vaginal scan, so would mine resemble that for a girl?? Or boy? I only have a Pic for baby A 


I think it's showing baby A is a boy???


----------



## MamaBunny2

A few local preggy friends of mine told me their scan dates. My one close friend has her scan scheduled at 21 weeks and another who is way farther along said she had her scan at 23 weeks because that's when her weekly appointment date fell so they did everything that day and said the office we go to typically does them at 22 weeks. I guess my close friend's weekly appointment falls so close they're just doing it at 21 perhaps? So now I have April 29th as my HOPEFUL ultrasound date... that's six weeks away!!! :sad2: But with the way these past weeks have been floating by, I'm sure the next 6 will go by just as fast. My OH's mom called him today asked yet AGAIN for the thousandth time if I have a scan date yet :dohh: He told her no - again - and said "So this is how that's gonna go down - you and her mom are gonna be there BUT we're kicking you out when it's time to find out what we're having." He said her response was "Aww dammit." :laugh2: He told her he already got in trouble for spilling the beans to her before we could do our planned Christmas surprise so he wasn't going to ruin this surprise. My OH is thinking the shower should be in May :saywhat: I was thinking that's a bit early... but I'd be 24 weeks or so which doesn't seem so early now AND doesn't seem that far away :wacko: He is wanting to reveal the gender at the shower (ha, yeah right... he wouldn't hold out that long) and claims it'll give people enough time _afterwards_ to buy any gender specific gifts if they choose before baby arrives. To me, that's like double dipping on gifts :shrug: I disagree on his thinking and feel we should announce the gender with enough time before the shower so guests can purchase the gender specific items to bring to the party :thumbup: He did suggest getting close family together out for dinner and revealing the gender to them before making a public reveal on social media and I like that idea. I just hope he doesn't let the surprise slip regardless of what we do!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm having my baby shower and gende reveal all in one at 23 weeks. It does seem a bit early but it gives us time to save up for any of the big things we don't get at the shower. I would prefer neutral clothes to gender specific because hopefully baby 2 won't be that far off from baby 1 and hopefully it will be a girl. Our shower has about 55 people so far, but it's the only one we are having.


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's a good way to think of it, having it early enough to where you can still purchase items needed you don't get at the shower :thumbup: I don't want to be rushing around mere weeks before baby arrives trying to think of and get everything!


----------



## Twinsie

I like an early baby shower too!! I don't want to be stressed trying to get things in the last two months!


----------



## Twinsie

Girls, can you post your first ultrasounds here so I can compare them?! I'm sooooo curious if this ramzi method is correct!!! Even if you don't know your baby's gender yet, we can still compare for when you do find out! Thanks!!!! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Here is mine.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jrepp

Breast feeding moms: check this out.... https://www.thealphaparent.com/2011/12/timeline-of-breastfed-baby.html?m=1


----------



## melewen

Jess looks like your u/s the placenta is on the right?!

Twinsie with transvaginal scans they are faithful representations. With abdominal you have to flip them :)


----------



## Jrepp

Yes, mine was on the right....but with the way my uterus was folded in on itself they thought that I had a posterior placenta, which turned out to be anterior when my uterus unfolded and rotated into position


----------



## mdscpa

*Baby's growing hands from 8 to 27 weeks:

https://i59.tinypic.com/2h2gtw4.gif

Little Adam's heartbeat at 27 weeks pregnant.

https://youtu.be/H8Wt63FyTzQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Wt63FyTzQ&feature=youtu.be


27 Weeks Pregnant Bump Picture: My last picture for the 2nd tri... 

https://i62.tinypic.com/29dz2m8.jpg




18 & 27 Bump Comparison:

https://i62.tinypic.com/2a8rxqc.jpg*​


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550a80f488d85.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Read this article and wanted all you ladies to be careful meeting a stranger... I hope the suspect will rot in jail.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/woman-stabs-expectant-mother-removes-baby-womb-police-n326206

https://www.buzzfeed.com/mbvd/pregn...s-her-unborn-baby-cut-from-womb-af#.esXn06nmo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, I only have pics of my 20 weeks scan so nothing early to go by sorry. Except the baking powder pee test of course :haha:

Daphne, that article has just blown my mind! I cannot believe that something like that happened :shock: I agree... rotting in jail for the rest of her life is a suitable punishment!!

I'm having 2 showers - well the one just passed. So I sent out the list of items that you require for the 1st shower and can now update to show what I still need and give that for my 2nd shower. I also got a nice big suitcase from my mom for a hospital bag so y clothes, dh and baby's stuff can all go in one.
I'm starting to worry again about not having enough stuff for the baby when he comes :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

It happened in Colorado so I guess Jess saw it in the news..... It's just so tragic but i'm glad the woman is in a stable condition....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Twinsie here's some of mine at 12 weeks:







It was an abdominal scan, so would need to be flipped for side accuracy right?​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just cannot wrap my head around it. I feel so sorry for this lady being pregnant myself I can just imagine how traumatised and heart broken she must be.

Craving of the day = full cream milk. I have just about lost count of how many glasses of milk I've had :haha: Needless to say my bladder hates me lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have been trying to hard to hold it together but I totally lost my sh*t this morning. My OH can always sense when something is wrong or bothering me and after he asked me a few times I finally opened up. I told him how it makes me feel that he has been unemployed for three weeks now yet is still smoking and chewing tobacco, buying pop and paying his bills with money he is getting from his dad - he is selling his big expensive toolbox to his dad and getting payments on it, which is helping pay his expenses. Yet, he hasn't shown any concern in regards to contributing to the bills I'm stuck paying by myself such as the living expenses and anything towards the remodel :nope: The last thing he split with me was the paint and I have been charging any additional materials since that. I have no idea how he can manage to help pay for groceries the next time we go :shrug: How is it that he has NO job and can continue his frivolous spending... while I HAVE a job and am working to make sure all the bills are paid and spending nothing else? He tried to justify his spending and said that I too have been spending money on extras and mentioned the $5 of fast food I purchased for lunch on the day of my last appointment... which was TWO WEEKS ago. Um, I'M the one with a JOB!!! I have been wanting to get my hair trimmed and maybe even colored, as the ends are stringy and uneven and my roots are outgrown plus it'd be nice to get my nails done professionally. Ya know, pamper myself just a little maybe? But no, I have so many other things that take priority than things like that. Oh and for the second time now he invited a friend over for dinner :saywhat: I understand this friend has helped him with the remodel but I've already ordered pizza the other week when he had help over and he already invited this particular friend over for dinner the other week without saying anything to me first! It's not like we can really afford to feed another adult right now. It was after 7pm anyways and I said instead of cooking dinner and eating super late why not just grab a pizza quick... so then he calls the friend and tells him to meet us at the pizza joint to eat! WTF?!?! So after I calmly expressed my dislike of that he texted the guy and that was that. My OH is so irresponsible with money. I feel like he could at least show some concern with helping me pay the utilities and such instead of focusing on his primary bills only then spending any extra on bullsh*t junk. I drove to work in tears this morning :sad2: Luckily, a vendor stopped in the office to speak with our chemist and had a bag of Panera bagels in tow!!! That made me smile for the first time today.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Jyllian :hugs: 
I know how you feel! I have a permanent job with a salary and DH works from home as he is a painter and rehabilitates wild life etc. He has just been made area representative for a huge company so they will reimburse him his expenses on the birds etc. His paintings are amazing and he does sell them so there is at least some income there but not a set amount.

My situation is not nearly as frustrating as yours but I can really imagine that in your position I would too have lost it with OH. I agree that if he knows that he does not have an fixed income he cannot expect to maintain set expenses such as tobacco etc. 

What was his response to all this? I hope he wakes up soon before it is too late.


----------



## melewen

Jess thanks for posting that BFing resource! I downloaded the app. I still need to read a BFing book.. Have you read one? And the Ramzi theory was right for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah Jyllian :hugs:
> I know how you feel! I have a permanent job with a salary and DH works from home as he is a painter and rehabilitates wild life etc. He has just been made area representative for a huge company so they will reimburse him his expenses on the birds etc. His paintings are amazing and he does sell them so there is at least some income there but not a set amount.
> 
> My situation is not nearly as frustrating as yours but I can really imagine that in your position I would too have lost it with OH. I agree that if he knows that he does not have an fixed income he cannot expect to maintain set expenses such as tobacco etc.
> 
> What was his response to all this? I hope he wakes up soon before it is too late.

Pam like I said he tried justifying his tobacco/pop/etc. expenses by bringing up my $5 fast food purchase from two weeks ago :rofl: C'mon man, you don't have anything better than that? He knows I don't spend money anywhere else but on bills, vehicle gas, groceries and the home reno supplies. That's where him and I differ. I used to always get my nails professionally done at a salon and even bought hair extensions I wore and would have to maintain those things every so often. I just can't see putting that money towards those things at this time, especially right now without a second income and while preparing for a baby on the way. He doesn't give spending extra money a second thought. I'm not sure how much cigarettes or chew cost but I know after awhile it adds up and every little bit counts right now.

Oh I didn't mention that the house is a flippin' disaster. The kitchen counters and sink are covered with dirty dishes, crumbs, spills. And I washed my laundry on Sunday so I'd have clean clothes for the week, figuring he could wash his clothes while at home all the time. Both laundry hampers upstairs are full of dirty clothes he has yet to acknowledge. I had made it clear before while he was working, especially the extended hours, that I had no problem handling the housework and he could take any extra time he has to work on the bedroom remodel. But now that he hasn't been working for weeks I feel like he has more than enough time to job search and do some things around the house as well as tend to the bedroom. I almost took a picture of the kitchen this morning but would be too embarrassed to share it :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry I missed that and boo on him for such a shitty reply. I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with all this crap! I really wish I could do something to make it better :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Soooooo, I packed out one of my old hand bags and I came accross a OPK :shock: OMG guess what I did with it?!

https://i.imgur.com/A79JirC.jpg

Sorry but my cell phone doesn't take great close up shots.... Fastest positive ever! :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA! :laugh2: I still have a HPT in my bathroom...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

USE IT!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jess thanks for posting that BFing resource! I downloaded the app. I still need to read a BFing book.. Have you read one? And the Ramzi theory was right for you!

I haven't read any breast feeding books aside from sitting on the ground at Barnes and Nobel looking through them. I do a lot of research online though. That link was actually posted by another ttcer turned pregnant. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Ah Jyllian :hugs:
> I know how you feel! I have a permanent job with a salary and DH works from home as he is a painter and rehabilitates wild life etc. He has just been made area representative for a huge company so they will reimburse him his expenses on the birds etc. His paintings are amazing and he does sell them so there is at least some income there but not a set amount.
> 
> My situation is not nearly as frustrating as yours but I can really imagine that in your position I would too have lost it with OH. I agree that if he knows that he does not have an fixed income he cannot expect to maintain set expenses such as tobacco etc.
> 
> What was his response to all this? I hope he wakes up soon before it is too late.
> 
> Pam like I said he tried justifying his tobacco/pop/etc. expenses by bringing up my $5 fast food purchase from two weeks ago :rofl: C'mon man, you don't have anything better than that? He knows I don't spend money anywhere else but on bills, vehicle gas, groceries and the home reno supplies. That's where him and I differ. I used to always get my nails professionally done at a salon and even bought hair extensions I wore and would have to maintain those things every so often. I just can't see putting that money towards those things at this time, especially right now without a second income and while preparing for a baby on the way. He doesn't give spending extra money a second thought. I'm not sure how much cigarettes or chew cost but I know after awhile it adds up and every little bit counts right now.
> 
> Oh I didn't mention that the house is a flippin' disaster. The kitchen counters and sink are covered with dirty dishes, crumbs, spills. And I washed my laundry on Sunday so I'd have clean clothes for the week, figuring he could wash his clothes while at home all the time. Both laundry hampers upstairs are full of dirty clothes he has yet to acknowledge. I had made it clear before while he was working, especially the extended hours, that I had no problem handling the housework and he could take any extra time he has to work on the bedroom remodel. But now that he hasn't been working for weeks I feel like he has more than enough time to job search and do some things around the house as well as tend to the bedroom. I almost took a picture of the kitchen this morning but would be too embarrassed to share it :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to deal with all this! You'd think he'd be more responsible with a baby on the way!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Soooooo, I packed out one of my old hand bags and I came accross a OPK :shock: OMG guess what I did with it?!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/A79JirC.jpg
> 
> Sorry but my cell phone doesn't take great close up shots.... Fastest positive ever! :rofl:

I took an hpt at 18 weeks and was still positive. I'm gonna do another one on Tuesday.

I had to have another ultrasound today because something may be wrong with tiny tot. They can't tell if the original sonographer mislabeled an image or if baby's heart and stomach are on the same side. He was way too wiggly today to get a clear view of it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh no Jess!!! I hope it was an error and that everything is fine with Luke! Praying real hard for you! 
If he was too wiggly today do you know when you will go again?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh no Jess I hope everything is OK! Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

I'm praying everything is ok Jess!!!

Jylian- I'm so sorry you are dealing with this! I don't blame you for losing it this morning and having a hard time. You shouldn't have to tell him to stop all that junk and be responsible, he's a grown ass man! Act like it !! Ok I'm sorry, I get annoyed about this kind of stuff because I have an older brother who never takes responsibility and is a huge leach and just takes and takes and never gives. Your OH doesn't sound half as bad as my brother, my brother has a drug problem so I've been dealing with his issues all my life. Stealing my car and cash etc. Anyways, always speak your mind and never keep it in! That will never solve anything. Xoxoxo we are here for you!!!

Pam- now I want to go pee on something lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I'm so sorry about your brother. Has he tried getting help? Drugs are so scary.


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks Jylian- he actually was in detox/rehab last month and living with my parents now while he tries to find another rehab facility because he doesn't feel strong enough yet. This is the first time he's ever tried to go back t rehab so I'm hopeful but it's also the 3rd time he's tried rehab so it's hard to not have doubts. I moved an hour away so I don't see him often and I needed that. My poor parents have to though and I hate it. They've done so much for him and he just treats them like sh*t because he plays the victim all the time. I hope this time he stays away from the drugs but only time will tell.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Luca will be 3 months old tomorrow, and we have our first ultrasound in the morning. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 3 months birthday Luca. Yay for the scan Kirsty.....

Happy 2 months (8 weeks) Jamie!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

ONE perfect little heartbeat! So relieved after the bleed and my husband cracking jokes about twins. :cloud9:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 3 Months to Luca :dance: 
I'm so glad you had a great scan with a perfect heartbeat :D

I still cannot get over how fertile you are hahaha, have a baby and then have sex after birth and bam another one on the way! You ROCK!! 
Are you going to start telling anyone yet? Or still holding it quiet for now?


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're very lucky fertility wise! I'm going on birth control asap after this lo is born. 

We haven't told anybody yet. People aren't going to expect this pregnancy so soon after Luca so we're going to take advantage and tell everybody in a creative way, rather than just blurting it out like last time :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Makes me wanna think twice if we should resume sex after birth.... Still, knowing how long we tried (NTNP 3 yrs and 1 yr actively TTc'ing) before our :bfp: makes me just go ahead with it. Who knows when we'll get to have another :bfp:?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Great news Kirsty! I'm totally rethinking any thoughts on having ANOTHER baby with my OH with all the crap I'm dealing with right now... I've totally gone on strike and haven't really been speaking to him nor do I want to be close with him in any way :nope: It's sad too because today "unofficially" marks one year for us... a lot has happened in the past year...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hopefully he would have sorted out his work situation by the time you're ready to start thinking about a second (/fourth) baby. Men are useless. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Any update Jess?


----------



## Jrepp

Nope. I doubt I'll hear anything until I go back in


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks daphne!! :) can't believe it's been a month already since I found out I was pregnant. T-10 days until my next scan to see how both babies are doing!!

Jylian- you sound sad :/ sorry this isn't the happiest time for you. Men!!!! Does he try to talk to you or make shy effort to mend this? Stop buying junk?? I hope he stops soon! Therapy??

Kirsty- you really are fertile!!! Were you super surprised when you got prego again right away?! My sister still complains that sex still hurts and her baby is 6 months old now! I think she tore a lot .. But that seems extreme!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Twinsie said:


> Kirsty- you really are fertile!!! Were you super surprised when you got prego again right away?! My sister still complains that sex still hurts and her baby is 6 months old now! I think she tore a lot .. But that seems extreme!

Not super surprised, but we definitely didn't expect it to happen so soon. Sex was a little uncomfortable but nowhere near enough to put me off! My son only made it to 35, so was a little baby and I didn't tear, so our experiences are probably very different! I remember seeing a woman on the news that gave birth to a 15lb-er! :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh I am so sad right now Jamie :sad2: I want to enjoy this pregnancy. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE being pregnant and am so in love with this baby and feeling the little pokes and kicks from within cheer me up a bit. But I know there's so much to get done before and after baby is here and want the assurance the my OH will be able to help provide continuously and be someone I can depend on. I was getting really excited when we were making progress on the remodel but now that the funds are nonexistent for it I've lost all motivation. No therapy... $$$. I put my foot down and told him yesterday that since he has plans to go sit at his dad's house with the dogs (his dad's very old dog and the big, smelly, slobbery, untrained dog I made my OH get out of the house) while his dad is out of town then unless he has a job to support himself, contribute to our shared bills as well as splitting the remodel costs then he should pack his things and take them with him over there. I'm not going to continue to be disrespected day after day while he continues smoking and crap which is basically being funded by ME as he struggles to pay HIS sole bills and not help me with our shared expenses :growlmad: I've had it! 

OMG Kirsty the word "tear" makes me shudder and do a kegal :wacko: I feel like I need to hold my lady parts!


----------



## cutieq

Jylian, ive been in your shoes. My DH was laid off but it's still a very difficult time as a wife and I can't imagine being pregnant. You're doing exactly what you should with communicating how you feel and how things are affecting you. My only piece of advice would be to keep the lines of communication open with him. I know layoffs can be different from quitting but they go through a lot emotionally that they don't show when they can't provide. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I understand many men hide emotions and I'm sure my OH feels like a giant piece of doodoo. I've kept my cool for quite some time now and he's even mentioned how surprised he was that I was so calm. It's like he KNOWS he did major wrong. To me, some of his behavior shows that he's trying but there's been many comments and actions that show a complete lack of maturity and total disrespect. How does it ethically make sense to spend money on tobacco and pop while unemployed because of quitting your job while your pregnant girlfriend continues to work her full time job and pick up the slack while frantically worrying if she can make ends meet and concerned about preparing for the baby?! And has the nerve to bring up a $5 fast food purchase from two weeks ago in an effort to deflect the guilt off of himself? HA! Not cool. I feel I can't depend on him. I had jokingly mentioned being a SAH mom awhile ago and he was like HELL NO! And he had told me I better save up some money for when I'm on maternity leave so bills don't get behind :saywhat: Oh, but you sir can up and quit your job like that now and leave me to handle it all? Maaaannnn, go somewhere with that...


----------



## MamaBunny2

But on a better note this week at work has been CARB CRAZY! :wacko: I think I had previously mentioned but on Tuesday we had three different freight reps visit and all came with donuts in tow! Then Thursday another rep came to speak with our chemist and brought Panera bagels! Then today the plant manager bought pizza for everyone! I've had a very happy tummy this week :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd tell my husband to get his ass down to every fast food place going if he pulled that crap, especially while I was pregnant. Minimum wage is better than no wage!


----------



## Twinsie

Jylian- I am SO proud if you for speaking up and sticking up for yourself. You are on,y asking him to take responsibility and help you, this shouldn't be a big surprise to him that you need this from him. And if it is, he needs to know you deserve better. Sorry Hun. :( but I hope things turn around for you soon. Wow all that food sounds awesome!!! 

Afm: I had dark brown spotting on my undies late this morning and wasn't feeling good so called the dr and went in for a scan. Looks like baby B is smaller and I'm gonna lose inim/her, which could be the cause for the spotting as my body reabsorbs it. So weird how that happens. It's better that it happened now vs second trimester though bcuz then I might have a full blown bleed and that could hurt baby A. So I guess I'm glad it's happening now. Baby A measured even bigger than it did on Monday and heartbeat is very strong!! 170 bpm !! Yay for baby A!! 

I'm sad but just reminding myself everything happens for a reason. Baby A will be able to stay put and grow stronger without any danger. I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that I had twins for a short time. But I have to focus on the healthy baby we still have!! Thank god for that.
I did have really high blood pressure today so I'm a tad nervous about that! I really need to start walking regularly and eating better. I eat fruit and salad everyday but then I am bad at night.. Girl Scout cookies are addicting!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ohhhh Jamie no I'm so sorry! I know we were all hoping Baby B survived, even though you had an indication from the start that he/she may not. You are being so positive and that's great, although I'm sure it still hurts. Even with baby A doing well a loss is a loss and I'm so sorry you are going through this. You will always know you carried twins at some point and may even wish to share with Baby A that he/she had a twin sibling for a short period of time. Forgive me, but I can't remember... did you get any scan photos yet? Will be thinking of you. Please keep us updated :hugs:

Side note: Fruit salad sounds delicious!!!


----------



## startd

Jylian, that sounds hugely frustrating!
Jamie, I'm glad Baby A is doing well, and sorry to hear about Baby B. Take care of yourself


----------



## Jrepp

Heard back from the hospital. Luke's heart and stomach are both in the correct place. They were concerned that they were both on the right side of his body. Thank goodness that scare is over! I am now going to start working on my birth plan so that they have the plan written down


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550d05026dc90.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550d059cc6ed6.gif


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for Baby B Jamie.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne!

Jyllian, I agree with Jamie 100% and hope that the stress at home eases soon!

Jamie, I'm so sorry about baby B not growing :nope: I really admire your strength and positivity going through all this. I do agree that if you do lose baby b a loss is a loss and even though you are happy for baby a just remember you are allowed to grieve for baby b and we'll be here for you every single step of the way!!! :hugs:

Jess, I let out an audible sigh of relief! So happy that Luke is healthy!


----------



## mommysylvia

Twinsie said:


> I'm sad but just reminding myself everything happens for a reason. Baby A will be able to stay put and grow stronger without any danger. I don't know if I'll ever get over the fact that I had twins for a short time. But I have to focus on the healthy baby we still have!! Thank god for that.
> I did have really high blood pressure today so I'm a tad nervous about that! I really need to start walking regularly and eating better. I eat fruit and salad everyday but then I am bad at night.. Girl Scout cookies are addicting!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about baby b but so excited that baby a is growing awesome :) stay strong!


----------



## mommysylvia

Here is my 7 week bumpies

One is pre-pregnancy/7 weeks sucked in belly pic and the other is how I look with the added bloat... I lost 4oz of bloat, its not as big anymore lol

So far I gained 5lbs in 3 weeks.... average is 5-7 in first trimester so I hope that's all for now lol. No nausea or morning sickness whatsoever..maybe I get a tad bit car sick from time to time but nothing that makes me feel like puking. I only barfed once so this is very new to me! My breasts are way noticeably bigger and I have a very sore ball on my right breast I'm guessing its just the milk ducts getting prepared. So far loving this pregnancy :)

Edit: Almost every night I get AF cramps sometimes pretty bad and tonight its AF cramps with low back pain..no bleeding or spotting. I can't sleep its been going on for 30 mins already. Is this just the body stretching... I had two other pregmancies but the AF cramps are very new to me :/
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1426868705080.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









PicsArt_1426928007096.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

As long as no red bleeding Sylvia, all should be fine.
We have all at some point or another had af like cramps or aches early on so I think they are common.

Hope you feel better though :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess that's super awesome news! Thank goodness!


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia I still get ad like cramps all the time. It seems like they come up most right around when af would be due.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Please allow me to vent and sorry if I offend anyone... then again if I do offend someone they need to rethink having a baby...

I am so disgusted now. My SIL's sister has been trying for many years to fall pregnant (6+ years) and still no luck. My friend suffered two mc last year and still struggles to fall pregnant after as well. I know they would give anything to have a baby :(

We went to our local pub & grill to get take-aways for dinner and a lady who lives in town (about 8-9 weeks pregnant I think) was there as well and she was doing shooters :shock:
I am like WTF????????? You have 9 months within which to give your baby the best that you can and alcohol is not something that you NEED so why??! There are so many ladies that I know in real life and on B&B that would give anything for a baby and this lady does not even take the time to realise how blessed she is!

Sorry for the rant ladies but I am just so disgusted right now!


----------



## Jrepp

I would be pretty upset as well Pam. Some don't take this whole thing as seriously as others.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It truly amazes me that someone could be so utterly selfish!

On a good note my shitty doppler finaly picked up heart beat. Mine isn't digital and it's actually only an amplifier not an actual doppler. Anyhow at 26 weeks for the very 1st time I heard it for 2 or 3 seconds. I got so excited that I released the 'on' button and called dh. Matthew took his chance then and moved - haven't been able to get it since. The real fun part is him playing (or getting annoued :haha: ) with the probe. When I push down he kicks back :D


----------



## Jrepp

Luke does that too. Pretty sure he hates the Doppler and the ultrasound probe


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm wondering if they aren't "playing"? Just because this one site where I read updates it said you won't harm your baby if they push out and you push back - they interact.

I'm going to pretend he is playing because I don't want to even think of having him already rolling his eyes at me and going "geez mom you're so annoying" That can wait for his teenage years :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Possible that it was mock? I pray so. I sat at the bar last weekend and had several mock mojitos. Anyone that saw me probably clearly thought I was drinking but I was just having (mock) drinks with friends.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

They were real Jagermeisters, saw them being poured as well. Oh well no use in me getting upset about it as I won't be able to change it.

Our town's electricity has been out for 2 hrs already... I want custard but need the microwave to work so that I can make it!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I craved alcohol so bad towards the end with Luca. I had to buy fake mulled wine to get my fix :haha:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies it just freaks me out that it happens every night and then again right now. 


I can't stand how some women don't have any care for their unborn child, if you think that's bad my half sister found out she was pregnant right before I did (accident) by some guy she barely dated. She told me she was on stuff while being pregnant then she still kept doing it and then said she was going to abort the baby because of all that. She did. Then she told everyone she had a miscarriage, it pisses me off how careless she is...she has two kids already and she still doesn't grow up. Now she barely talks to me because I'm pregnant and she isn't. Oh well..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That's terrible Sylvia! I would be pissed too :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Pam that's terrible. It's so tough watching so many great women longing to be moms and then you see people taking it for granted.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550e849757483.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*26 WEEK BUMP PICS *
:yipee:

Today I feel HUUUUUUGGGEEEEE :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/5UEO0gT.jpg

24 Weeks compared to 26 Weeks.... boy did I fill out in the last 2 weeks :shock:

https://i.imgur.com/Mmu7guy.png


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> *26 WEEK BUMP PICS *
> :yipee:
> 
> Today I feel HUUUUUUGGGEEEEE :haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5UEO0gT.jpg
> 
> 24 Weeks compared to 26 Weeks.... boy did I fill out in the last 2 weeks :shock:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Mmu7guy.png

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Great huuuge bump pam....You look beautiful as always....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne. I really don't know how I managed this one because I haven't even had lunch yet :D

I had a braxton hicks last night and I could feel the top of my uterus way up high as well


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahah I got a funny photo :D
This petrol attendant was great sports

https://i.imgur.com/0FIF62U.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: This could have work as pregnancy announcement :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Daphne :D I was measuring ahead at my scan so not sure if my dates were off or not


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Many ladies do use it as an announcement :D I thought seeing that I'm huge today I'll ask DH to take this pic for me.
I think Matthew might have had a growth spurt or something? My tummy is really hard when I poke at it - I mean I don't feel flab so must be baby and uterus etc.


----------



## mdscpa

My belly is so stretched now... DH said its too slippery as if there's oil on it.. :haha: Did you feel it's too heavy now?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, I feel it becoming heavy too. Like if I hold it with both hands while walking makes it feel lighter :haha:

I'm loving it though! Ps Tmi but I had a nice bowel movement and bump still huge so wasn't constipation :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

I told DH last night that she is so heavy now! He said, "If you think she's heavy now, just wait until 2 months from now!" Ahhhhh!!!!!!! Lol

Jamie, I am sorry about Baby B, keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - your bump is gorgeous and I leve the photo! I walk around trying to hold my bump up too otherwise my legs fall asleep hahaha!

Kenna - you should give your hubby something to carry around with him equal to the weight you have gained so he realizes how hard it actually is!

I'm having a really hard time not going out and buying the travel system, high chair and swing from target and the play pen from babies r us. They are all on sale and if I buy the target stuff separately I can also get $60 in target gift cards!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jess, I keep looking at how round it is :D

Oh and why do you make things difficult for yourself... you have a lot going on and I would say go and buy those stuff so that you don't have a hard time with it :haha:
I love buying things!

We only need one more furniture item in the nursery which is the changing table and DH is going to build a wooden one for me. Then next month when we go for my sister's wedding we'll pick up paint as I think I've convinced him to paint bears on the wall above the crib. 

I was going to just leave the wall white but I like the idea of similiar bears on the wall holding blocks spelling out Matthew's name

https://i.imgur.com/0mBAewe.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

You make me feel behind, Pam!!! Lol 

I love the bears, too cute!!!

I so should, Jess!!!! I agree with Pam, buying a few items won't hurt. Awaiting my baby showers is going to be torture!


----------



## Jrepp

When is your shower Kenna? Mine is Saturday which is why I'm not going to go buy the stuff while it's on sale. Ronny said we could go Saturday after the shower if we don't get it, so it will still be on sale.


----------



## mommysylvia

Love the belly bump Pam! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay ladies I barely woke up at 2 over here where I'm at since we didn't go to sleep till like 5 plus I'm so exhausted all the time...well last night tmi my husband and I bd'd it was more rough then usually (tmi) and after I started having pains in my lower abdomen like shocks and vagina. It went away once I layed down to go to sleep. Well when I woke up to use the RR I wiped and had light brown blood on the toilet paper and a drop in the toilet.... Is everything okay? I'm so nervous that I did something wrong :(

Edit: Also has anyone had yellow ewcm? I had that yesterday I was like gross! Lol


----------



## cutieq

I think spotting after sex is pretty normal. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, one is May 17 and one is May 23. Feels like forever away!!!

Sylvia, I had a lot of brown spotting until about 8 weeks. I think it is normal most of the time. Ask doc if you are concerned.


----------



## mommysylvia

Now its bright red and it was dripping in toilet but I'm not soaking a pad I have a liner for now. Its just spotting. On our way to ER now... Wish us luck


----------



## Twinsie

Good luck Sylvia:hugs: praying for you. 

Pam- love the bump and the bears are adorable!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> You make me feel behind, Pam!!! Lol
> 
> I love the bears, too cute!!!
> 
> I so should, Jess!!!! I agree with Pam, buying a few items won't hurt. Awaiting my baby showers is going to be torture!

If it makes you feel any better I still need A LOT of clothing, blankets, towels & toiletries. So I'm a bit behind there. Hopefully my 2nd shower in May will make up the bulk of what I still need.



Jrepp said:


> When is your shower Kenna? Mine is Saturday which is why I'm not going to go buy the stuff while it's on sale. Ronny said we could go Saturday after the shower if we don't get it, so it will still be on sale.

Oooh cannot wait to hear how your shower went!!



mommysylvia said:


> Now its bright red and it was dripping in toilet but I'm not soaking a pad I have a liner for now. Its just spotting. On our way to ER now... Wish us luck

I hope everything is okay :hugs:
Brown is normally old blood and hopefully the bit of red was just because the bd was a bit rougher and it might have hurt your cervix? 

Please let us know as soon as you've seen a doc and what they say. Keeping you in my thoughts and trusting your little bean is okay :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam :saywhat: omigosh you've got to be kidding me?! Some women do not need to be pregnant, ever. That's too funny you took that photo! My OH and I have planned the same (he is a car/truck guy with auto tech skills) for this summer when I'm a bit bigger, taken next to his lowered truck :laugh2: Love it!

Sylvia wow your sister does seem immature, sorry. Oh I hope and pray everything's ok with you and baby :hugs:

Everyone be sure to wish Cheryl a happy birthday today!!!

I had to pop on because this weekend has been eventful - don't worry, in a good way for once :winkwink: Well almost... OH and I DTD after a drought and I had the strongest O ever followed by major cramping which scared the sh*t outta me! Google says it's normal, as the uterus contracts with every O but it's more noticeable during pregnancy. I've never had that before :shrug: Wooweeee! Good job, OH :blush:

We finished our baby registries at Target, Toys R Us and Walmart. We price checked at each for best deals. We even picked out definite bedding and furniture for the nursery:



He picked the bedding and I didn't think I'd like it but it has a cute little matching lamp, blankie and wall decor and will go nice with the furniture we've been eyeing. We are staying gender neutral with everything just in case we need it again but we both aren't too keen on another baby at the moment. Going to use the dresser as a changing table to save on space. Thinking we can paint the walls a pale green or pale yellow or, if it's a boy, a pale blue. I'm pretty excited!

Last but not least - and most importantly - my OH got a call for a job and starts tomorrow :happydance: Sounds promising but I'm trying not to get too overly excited as it may not work out. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy birthday Cheryl :happydance: :dance:

Jyllian I hope oh's job works out! Love the items you've got there! I get the contraction with o as well and yes it's normal :D Glad things are going a bit better!

Sylvia, any news yet? I hope you're okay!


----------



## mommysylvia

They drew my blood and just finished my ultrasound now just waiting for doc to come in with results. It really upset me that I was not allowed to look at the screen during my ultrasound.... Its the least they can do instead of having me nervous and wait just to hear it from the doc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree, they should have involved you in that and at least explained anything they saw. Thinking of you and praying all is well :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

He said there's a chance I'm having a miscarriage... My hcg really hasn't went up from what my hcg supposably was 10 days ago (a nurse just said its somewhere around 6500). It was 6500 now its 7861. He said the yolk and gestational sac is visual, but they seen no fetal pole or heartbeat but it can be too early . It says I'm measuring 
5 weeks and 4 days....the ultrasound said 5w1d 10 days ago. I can't do this I'm so depressed :/


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no....I hope the baby hangs in there, hun. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies. I'm trying to stay strong


----------



## cutieq

Did they give you any next steps or a follow-up appointment?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh sylvia I'm so sorry let's try to stay positive and pray that isn't the case and baby will be ok. Please keep us updated if you can and try to relax, though I know it's difficult. Will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you!! Yes I will go back in two days so we'll see


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia I am so sorry you are going through this. I wish I could give you a hug. We will all pray that your little one starts growing stronger and pulls through. I hope everything is ok in two days. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Jylian- yay! OH got a job !!:happydance: sounds like a great wknd indeed. Keep us updated! 

Happy birthday Cheryl!


----------



## mommysylvia

I started spotting dark red and dark clots :/


----------



## cutieq

Sending you prayers and :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - yours seem so far away! I would probably go insane waiting that long (but I also haven't really told anyone what we're having either). 

Sylvia - I am hoping that everything turns out ok. what you're going through is very difficult.

Cheryl - happy birthday!

Jyllian - it's great that your so may have found a job. Fingers crossed it works out!

AFM: got a ton done today! All of the games for the baby shower are finished, so the only things left to do are finish some cleaning, decorate and cook the food. I even got the goodie bags stuffed today. Oh, and I still need to cut out the confetti. My body is pretty swollen though. I've been slightly panicked all weekend that I'm going to be a mommy in about 18 weeks and I don't know if im really ready for this. Ronny and I discussed it and we are going to take a few classes at the hospital. Last night I had another really big vomit session. I don't know what that is about.


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia - So sorry to hear that... I'm so crushed reading your posts... My prayers for you and your little bean. FX everything turns up fine...

Jyllian - awesome news with DH's job. Loving the nursery choices.



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550fd46b7bf57.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z550fd56ae482b.gif


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hope everything turns out okay Sylvia :hugs:

Tomorrow is our official moving day and we're all full of cold again! Luca is still a happy chap, smiling away to himself. I want to beat somebody up. He's taking it like a champ!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sylvia I'm so sorry to read your updates :hugs: I really hope that baby pulls through! I've seen many stories of ladies bleeding and spotting and still having healthy babies. I hope you are one of them.

Take care of yourself and keep us updated. You guys are in my prayers!

Feel better Kirsty and good luck with the move!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I've complained about the heavy feeling in my lower pelvis. Problem is it is becoming painful now.
I can handle uncomfortable but now it is sore. I can barely lift my legs to get dressed, sitting and standing up causes pain, getting in and out of the car etc. I phoned the ER to ask and the nurse says just drink lots of water and take 2 panados 3x a day.

WTF?! I mean really would it really hurt them to call me in for an ultrasound to make sure that everything is okay? I hardly slept last night because movements hurt. There is no bleeding and Matthew is still moving which I am grateful for but if they don't check me out how will I know if everything is okay? 

I feel like crying not just because of the pain but out of utter frustration! :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for how they treat you but I'm sure you and Matthew are fine... :hugs: And maybe the nurse hears the same thing with other women and all are perfect. I'm having those pain but still manageable. Adam's kicks and punches are so strong making me sore now DH however likes to feel it that strong while I say ouch!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sylvia I've been thinking of you. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Pam that sounds super uncomfortable! I'm sure everything is just fine and you're just feeling tons of pressure and pain from baby Matthew.

Jess how exciting! It sounds overwhelming but fun. Perhaps your puke sesh was from being so busy with everything? Or nerves? Or both?

I am ADDICTED to cheese puffs right now! I opted to stuff a sandwich size bag to bring to work with me and after 15 minutes of being here they are all gone! Also, discovered I now like jalapeno poppers! Mmm!!! I'm finding that my cravings are getting a bit serious now. Last night I wanted to make some lemonade using boiled sugar and water mixed with bottled lemon juice because we were pretty much out of lime juice and I wanted something sweet and tart. I was measuring the lemon juice and my OH noticed it was brown tinged... I said it was because the bottom of the measuring cup was red. He wasn't convinced. He read the expiration date on the bottle and it was severely outdated. He refused to let me ingest it and poured it down the sink. I was slightly aggravated, almost downright pissed off :growlmad: I squeezed what little bit of lime juice we had into the sugar water mixture and drank it while fuming. It tasted nothing like lime because it was so diluted. While in bed I realized I should've just squeezed the lime into a glass and added the water mixture :dohh: I'm nervous for my OH today starting his new job. It's construction work and I don't believe he's ever held a job in that field before but I do know he was really enjoying the remodel work and pretty pleased with what he accomplished. Hoping he has a good day.


----------



## melewen

Oh goodness! I miss a few days and I'm eons behind on here! Birthday weekend was crazy--dh threw me a surprise party on Friday and I basically cried thanks to those lovely hormones! I had really horrible stomach pains the whole time and haven't had an appetite all week but it was so great to see everyone and feel special :D

Jamie so sorry about baby B :hugs: like everyone else said, a loss is a loss so don't feel guilty mourning it just because you have a growing baby A in there too! So happy to hear baby A is doing well :)

Sylvia I'm so sorry for your troubles.. Fx that the bleeding will stop and everything will be just fine! You hear stories like that all the time :hugs:

Jyllian :happydance: OH got a job!! Can't wait for an update on it. Are you happy with the wages and hours?

Jess how involved are you with the shower? My shower will be a little complicated since my closest friends and relatives live out of town so I will probably have to work on some of it before they all get here


----------



## WunnaBubba2

At Dr's office now. Decided that the only way I was getting checked up on was if I came to GP's office. 

I'm sure Matthew is fine it's just I'm in a lot of pain and that might not be good for him. Will let you ladies know what Dr says and do a proper catch up when I'm home later xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - it sounds to me like you are starting to experience some pain from your hips spreading. I know how painful it is! The advice to drink some water really sucks but it does help a bit. Try to take a warm bath or out the heating pad on low on your bavk for a few minutes. It will help too. The good news is Matthew is still moving and very active. If something was wrong with him he wouldn't be moving around as much. That's probably why they aren't worried.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess how exciting! It sounds overwhelming but fun. Perhaps your puke sesh was from being so busy with everything? Or nerves? Or both?
> 
> I am ADDICTED to cheese puffs right now! I opted to stuff a sandwich size bag to bring to work with me and after 15 minutes of being here they are all gone! Also, discovered I now like jalapeno poppers! Mmm!!! I'm finding that my cravings are getting a bit serious now. Last night I wanted to make some lemonade using boiled sugar and water mixed with bottled lemon juice because we were pretty much out of lime juice and I wanted something sweet and tart. I was measuring the lemon juice and my OH noticed it was brown tinged... I said it was because the bottom of the measuring cup was red. He wasn't convinced. He read the expiration date on the bottle and it was severely outdated. He refused to let me ingest it and poured it down the sink. I was slightly aggravated, almost downright pissed off :growlmad: I squeezed what little bit of lime juice we had into the sugar water mixture and drank it while fuming. It tasted nothing like lime because it was so diluted. While in bed I realized I should've just squeezed the lime into a glass and added the water mixture :dohh: I'm nervous for my OH today starting his new job. It's construction work and I don't believe he's ever held a job in that field before but I do know he was really enjoying the remodel work and pretty pleased with what he accomplished. Hoping he has a good day.

I dont know what it was from but it sucks! I'm still pukey all the time so it's really no different. I hope your so has a great day at his new job! 



melewen said:


> Oh goodness! I miss a few days and I'm eons behind on here! Birthday weekend was crazy--dh threw me a surprise party on Friday and I basically cried thanks to those lovely hormones! I had really horrible stomach pains the whole time and haven't had an appetite all week but it was so great to see everyone and feel special :D
> 
> Jamie so sorry about baby B :hugs: like everyone else said, a loss is a loss so don't feel guilty mourning it just because you have a growing baby A in there too! So happy to hear baby A is doing well :)
> 
> Sylvia I'm so sorry for your troubles.. Fx that the bleeding will stop and everything will be just fine! You hear stories like that all the time :hugs:
> 
> Jyllian :happydance: OH got a job!! Can't wait for an update on it. Are you happy with the wages and hours?
> 
> Jess how involved are you with the shower? My shower will be a little complicated since my closest friends and relatives live out of town so I will probably have to work on some of it before they all get here

I'm really involved in the shower. Originally Ronny and I were in charge of just the reveal aspect, but since the shower is now 5 days away and my sister has literally done maybe 20 minutes of work on it, I took over. I created, addressed and mailed the invites, made all the games, helped my mom buy all the decorations and will be making all the food and decorating while my sister watches her boys and makes a 7 layer dip. I understand that my sister has a job and 2 young boys, but I would hope she would put a bit more effort than she has. For my bridal shower and bachelorette parties my mom said she didn't do anything until the week of the party's and it was all half assed. I make sure parties for her are amazing and was forced into throwing her a baby shower for her youngest who happened to be due the same day I was due if I hadn't miscarried. 

Sorry.....a bit of bitterness I guess. I just feel like it took so long to get here and this is the only time I'm going to have a baby shower......I would think she would want to try to make it special.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay Dr noticed big growth spurt and said that I'm entering a phase of fast growth which will cause all my ligaments to stretch more and faster. So it basically sounds like a bad case of ligament pains. She was poking around and at one spot I actually started crying because it literally hurt so bad. I'll probably be the only person to go down as having severe pain with ligament stretches. Hahaha. Once again thanks for the support ladies.

Oh and Matthew didn't want her to hear heart beat either and kept kicking at her stetoscope :haha: That's my boy lol


----------



## mdscpa

Sending my virtual :hugs: Pamela... Hope everything is great..... Be waiting to hear more updates.


----------



## mdscpa

Just realized we posted at exactly the same time.... That's good to hear Pam.. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne :hugs: I feel a bit silly for crying about ligament pains but reallly these are VERY VERY sore - no jokes!

I'm just going to try and keep my feet up, do the heat pad and warm bath. Not going to worry with panados at the moment as I really dont want to take any meds unless absolutely neccessary.


----------



## mdscpa

Not silly at all hun..... Pain + not knowing what's happening as this is your first are not a good combination and all we can do is cry.... 

DH said he's been watching vaginal birth and he's having a hard time seeing those women hurt as hell.. He said he's worried about me when that time comes... I always palpitate and when it happens i always have a hard time breathing... He's not sure if i can handle vaginal birth or just go ahead with the CS.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Jess I feel bad that you have to take charge of your own shower because your sister is slacking. Things like this just can't be put off til the last minute! 

With this being my third child and my OH's first, I feel like the shower/diaper party is really for HIM and I'm totally ok with that. He has a large family so it'll mostly be his relatives that attend and I want him to feel super special and enjoy this as much as he can since this is all a new experience for him. I still feel special since I'm the one cooking the baby, of course :winkwink: I don't think he would mind helping with things because he has shown me so far that he wants to be as involved as he possibly can and I love that.

Pam tell that boy to slow down!!! It's ok to cry, I did over the weekend when I had those horrible cramps because I was so scared and hurting.

Cheryl the pay is decent, it'll take care of his share of bills. The hours are good - 8/9am - 4/5pm with any overtime banked towards paid vacation which will come in handy for ultrasound day and delivery time :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Sounds good to me Jyllian! 

Daphne you should consider hypnobirthing! I"m serious :D Several of my friends have used it and had wonderful births. The premise is that we bring fear to labor (uh duh, we've all seen movies!) and when you have fear, your blood vessels constrict to only those organs necessary for survival so it makes it very hard for the uterus and cervix to relax and let baby out. It's like them fighting against one another. Women in "less sophisticated" areas most often birth without much fanfare, very uneventful, just pressure and a bit of discomfort, so why such pain with us? I was so fascinated by the premise! It's not like mumbo jumbo clock pendulum hypnosis stage acts but just a very deep relaxation you can put yourself in. It certainly can't hurt to listen to the meditations :) They have them on Amazon and are inexpensive, and I listen to them when going to bed. You are so capable of things you would not have thought of! It is certainly better for baby to have a vaginal birth unless medically necessary to have a surgical birth so I would definitely encourage you to find some methods that help you feel confident and relaxed about birth. I always thought I would be terrified of labor and I was quite scared of it until recently and now I feel like.. my body was made for this! You know? I don't think our reproductive systems are THAT different from other mammals' so that we are the only ones who have painful labors, you know? Anyway I'd be happy to send you that link to the Amazon page and I just downloaded a free 25-page section of this big manual the chick offers I could send you! 

I am pretty passionate about this sort of thing :) The third couple from our birthing class just had their baby and it was unmedicated - our class is now 100% unmedicated which is so exciting! Hope I'm part of the statistic!

Pam I must have been writing my post when I missed your updates! I have already myself been having little pokes and prods that are uncomfortable so I cannot even imagine what you are going through! Glad that it's nothing serious but so sorry that you are in pain! I like Jess' idea of a bath or heating pad!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thanks you ladies I really appreciate all the support from y'all and my family/friends I've been getting. I have faith that my baby can pull through and grow like he/she is suppose to! Still no pain which is so weird. I haven't even filled up a pad yet. Just a few spots here and there...about 10 spots the whole time from yesterday and today. They were dark last night but now its only when I wipe its very thin like a orange/red with the smallest clots very tiny. And if I reach in like I'm checking cm its thick squishy maroon clots that are big. Its still so confusing to me that I'm in no pain what so ever. Late last night I had very very mild AF cramps but barely noticeable so I just took tylenol. I'm still in disbelief that all this is happening to me...I had really thought this was going good. I never had a m/c before past 5 weeks just chemicals and its hitting me pretty hard :(

Edit: I'm trying to stay bedridden so my husband is helping me the best he can with my two boys. Its going to break my heart when my oldest kissing my tummy..I would ask him what is he doing and he responds "Kissing your baby mommy" :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I was actually moaning in so much agony from severe gas pains last night :rofl: I told my OH that I don't think I can do this (give birth) and I don't wanna do it! I am not going to be able to handle the contractions. He said that I'm kinda stuck doing it now. (Well no shit Sherlock!)

Aww sylvia still praying baby pulls through and this scare will be a thing of the past :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's how I felt at the birthday party!! Like I couldn't move because my stomach was so bloated with gas and obviously I couldn't let it out so I would like dash to the bathroom, and knead on my stomach to try and get some out hahaha but yeah it didn't work!

Sylvia very glad you aren't in hardly any pain now - that is a good sign. You're going back tomorrow to check?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Not silly at all hun..... Pain + not knowing what's happening as this is your first are not a good combination and all we can do is cry....
> 
> DH said he's been watching vaginal birth and he's having a hard time seeing those women hurt as hell.. He said he's worried about me when that time comes... I always palpitate and when it happens i always have a hard time breathing... He's not sure if i can handle vaginal birth or just go ahead with the CS.

I sometimes get scared of unmedicated vaginal as well especially when current pains are feeling as they do. I just try and remind myself that my body was meant to do this and it will.
My want for a natural birht is higher so I'll just deal with the pain when it comes.

Tell DH to stop with the videos though, he is going to scare himself shitless :haha:



MamaBunny2 said:


> Aww Jess I feel bad that you have to take charge of your own shower because your sister is slacking. Things like this just can't be put off til the last minute!
> 
> With this being my third child and my OH's first, I feel like the shower/diaper party is really for HIM and I'm totally ok with that. He has a large family so it'll mostly be his relatives that attend and I want him to feel super special and enjoy this as much as he can since this is all a new experience for him. I still feel special since I'm the one cooking the baby, of course :winkwink: I don't think he would mind helping with things because he has shown me so far that he wants to be as involved as he possibly can and I love that.
> 
> Pam tell that boy to slow down!!! It's ok to cry, I did over the weekend when I had those horrible cramps because I was so scared and hurting.
> 
> Cheryl the pay is decent, it'll take care of his share of bills. The hours are good - 8/9am - 4/5pm with any overtime banked towards paid vacation which will come in handy for ultrasound day and delivery time :thumbup:

Glad things with OH are going well... and when you have the shower make them dress him up funny and eat gross things :D



mommysylvia said:


> Thanks you ladies I really appreciate all the support from y'all and my family/friends I've been getting. I have faith that my baby can pull through and grow like he/she is suppose to! Still no pain which is so weird. I haven't even filled up a pad yet. Just a few spots here and there...about 10 spots the whole time from yesterday and today. They were dark last night but now its only when I wipe its very thin like a orange/red with the smallest clots very tiny. And if I reach in like I'm checking cm its thick squishy maroon clots that are big. Its still so confusing to me that I'm in no pain what so ever. Late last night I had very very mild AF cramps but barely noticeable so I just took tylenol. I'm still in disbelief that all this is happening to me...I had really thought this was going good. I never had a m/c before past 5 weeks just chemicals and its hitting me pretty hard :(
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to stay bedridden so my husband is helping me the best he can with my two boys. Its going to break my heart when my oldest kissing my tummy..I would ask him what is he doing and he responds "Kissing your baby mommy" :)

Massive :hugs: I'm still keeping faith that your baby will be fine. Kirsty who is part of our thread blead with both her babies and one is here and the other snug in her belly. So there are stories of success.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Sylvia.... :hugs: Praying your baby makes it through. Aww, your oldest is the sweetest.... 

Cheryl, i'm not feeling any scare about birth so far which i think is odd. Only DH has express his fear for me of what might happen during birth after seeing those videos. We both wanted to make it all natural unless medical intervention is necessary. So we'll see.... Have some time to prepare for that day....


----------



## mdscpa

He started watching just 2 days ago... We were talking about the day when i give birth that he needs to be inside the room which of course he wanted to. I guess that's the reason why he started watching some videos trying to understand what to expect :haha: We will have to ask the doc on our next visit about it if they'll allow him (remember that one sonographer didn't allow him inside at 18 weeks scan) if not, we are going to find another place and hopefully our last hospital.


----------



## melewen

Daphne you should youtube "painless births" and show him those instead hahaha! I don't even like watching birth videos.. they always get way too close and personal when the baby comes out! Too many fluids for me! I'm glad I'm on the business end! I told DH i want him on my end too but in Bradley they also use your level of modesty as a sign of which part of labor you're in so I'm sure when I'm in the "absolutely no modesty" section I'll be like JESUS HONEY CATCH THE BABY hahaha


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- I'm praying for you and baby. I hope the bleeding is unrelated and doesn't affect baby!

Pam- yikes, ligament stretching that you can feel! That sounds creepy lol. I guess growing pains are better than pains that affect baby though, I hope it gets better for you soon!

Cheryl- that's nice DH threw you a surprise party! Sorry you couldn't fully enjoy it because you had such gas pains! That is def not fun!! 

I am pretty sure I'll be getting an epidural or some sort of pain relief. I know natural is the best way to go but my anxiety won't let me I'm pretty sure. If/when contractions get to be too painful I'll probably freak out and demand some relief! At least that's how I imagine it going. CS actually makes me more nervous than a medicated vaginal birth. Obv if it's necessary than it is what it is! Safety is priority !


----------



## mdscpa

Will try to let him search for it, maybe he'll have peace of mind :haha: Oh, that's cool if your DH agrees with it 100%... I don't think DH can because the smell of blood makes him puke... Poor guy.... Plus, i don't want him to be traumatized and have nightmare seeing my vag make all the stretching it can and all those fluid coming out :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam I had told my OH last night that he can be the star of the shower and we will play the toilet paper game on him - everyone can guess his belly size with sections of TP then we will measure him by wrapping the TP around his tummy :haha: And he can be the one to open all the gifts while we play baby shower bingo. Parhaps he should have a special shirt or something :laugh2: I just want him to feel very much included and involved and make it more so about him that day!

Daphne I do remember you mentioning that your DH couldn't be in the room during that ultrasound. I just don't get it :shrug: He helped create baby Adam and should be allowed wherever you are and right by your side!

Jamie I'm with ya, I am def not opposed to an epidural. I always wonder if I could've gone au naturale with my first, my DS... I was doing amazingly with the contractions, they weren't bad at all. But the doctor or nurse said if I wanted an epi I would need to get it while the "epi dude" was making rounds and available or I might be forced to go without so I panicked and got it then and there even though I definitely could have waited it out longer. With my DD there was no question I desperately wanted that epidural! Back labor is *NO JOKE*. My OH is hoping I go without (probably because his mom did with all three of hers... pfffft) but if I'm in a great deal of pain I'm going for it.

I envision delivery day and my OH next to me while I'm giving birth and seeing my vajayjay all deformed and stretched to the max and all the fluids and... passing out :laugh2: I don't think he will but I warned him he will never look at my lady bits the same ever again :nope:


----------



## mommysylvia

Sorry if I freak anyone out but this just came out of my urine...I peed in a cup so I can poas like a crazy person and I put the urine in the dropper and this was in there. Its really freaking me out! It wasn't squishy either.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1427136706664.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow I was Googling "7 week fetus" to see similarity, if any but I remembered you mentioned it was measuring behind what your ticker says you are, right? I would think if it was the embryo it would have tissues with it or parts of if not the entire amniotic sac with it? Totally throwing out guesses here. Basically what I'm getting at is I'm not sure that's what you're thinking it could be... but I'm no expert on this whatsoever :shrug: Perhaps something else is going on?


----------



## MamaBunny2

So now I Googled 5 week embryo and I can see why you're thinking it could be that... but I'm just not sure :shrug: Are you having any pain? Any more bleeding? Did you have to clean anything off or away from the mysterious urine object?


----------



## cutieq

I can see the freak out too but seems like odd coincidence. I feel like a fetus would have more tissue or redness.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian I love the shower idea for OH! I can just imagine it being tons of fun.

Cheryl, sorry you couldn't enjoy the party to the full :hugs: I'm sure you'll join the unmedicated births with ease!

I also told Dh to remain by my side and not look down there, I don't want him seeing that. If he insists then okay but I'd rather him not hahaha

Sylvia, is the pink pics on the left for reference and the big one on the right what you got? I hope your bean is safely nestled and not what you found. I'm so sorry you have this stress and uncertainty hun :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've actually expelled something close to what I'd describe and a mushy Cheerio when I urinated in the past but I believe I had a UTI at the time. I def remember feeling it pass but it didn't cause any pain. After I felt that I looked and there it was in the potty water :shrug:

You said this wasn't smushy tho? I agree with Dani and would think there'd be more tissue or pink or something. Ugh this is horrible :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

With my 1st kidney pipe infection I had o give a urine sample and after I peed in the long cup thunnel thing I had whitish stuff floating around in the sample. 

At first I thought about chucking it and forcing a new sample because I felt embarrased but ended up giving it to Dr and he said it was due to UTI as well.

Did you have any pains when peeing?


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- although it looks very similar, I don't think it is your baby. I'm not an expert but I think the uterus needs to shed (lots of bleeding) and contractions need to happen to push everything out during a miscarriage. I think the baby is still inside you. Hopefully for another 8 months!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agreed!


----------



## mommysylvia

No it was just alone. But I was having tons of big clots and I started bleeding a while ago and now the lower back pain and cramps started omg it hurts so bad :'( 

I'm pretty sure I lost it even if it wasn't the fetus that came out.

What came out is on both right pics and the bottom left is someone's fetus that came out. They all look the same...
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1427138869261.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Twinsie

:( maybe that's it then.. I'm so sorry :cry: 
are you going to bury it or do something with it? Maybe that will help get some peace. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia - in my experiences (all 3 of them) the embryo and sac would come out in a big bloody clump. There would be a lot of tissue and you would have the entire sac. You said that came out when you peed, which leads me to believe that it was maybe a kidney stone or something to that nature. Save the thing that came out to give the doctor for testing.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're in such pain mentally and physically.


----------



## mommysylvia

I just passed a quarter size sac filled with water and then the big placenta its dark grey with tissue and blood. I see two 2 inch oval things Idk what it was...I have it in a water bag saved for the hospital. I started getting dizzy and lightheaded I almost fainted several time. Soo much pain. I can't believe this

NOT FOR THE SQUEEMISH.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1427153856308.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## melewen

Aw hon :hugs: so sorry you're going through this sylvia :( praying it will all be ok


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you I will have a d&c tomorrow if its needed. We will TTC again maybe after 3 cycles have passed. I want to thank all of you ladies on this forum and the TTC forum for all your love and support through me trying for a baby, during my pregnancy, and through my loss. You have all been amazing to me <3


----------



## Twinsie

Anytime Sylvia- focus on your little ones and before you know it you'll be blessed to be pregnant again. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Sylvia... :hugs: :cry: It's not a very exciting news but i hope you get answers from your hospital....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh no Sylvia this was the worst news to wake up to I was so hoping for you hun! 
I am so terribly sorry for your loss and that you had to go through this! It is not fair and I wish it on no-one :hugs: I wish I had the right words to say but I know nothing I say will make it better or can make it better. Just know that we are here for you no matter what!!

If you feel up for it later, stick around as you will always be part of our group regardless of what happened!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sorry for your loss Sylvia :cry::hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I am so sorry, Sylvia. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh sylvia I am so very sorry for your loss. Trying not to cry at my desk at work. My heart hurts for you. It was very brave of you to share your photos, I'm sure it's not easy at all. The top photo of the red ball/seed shaped object looks like a photo I saw yesterday while researching. I hope you aren't in too much pain and it gets better. I agree, please feel free to stick with us and hoping you try again soon and get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not to take any sympathy or grieving away for sylvia but I am going to lighten the mood a bit... maybe...

I was thisclose to sh*tting my pants yesterday. Literally.

My OH and I went to a local Japanese Steakhouse for sushi dinner yesterday (California roll only for me) and I know pre-pregnancy whenever I go there and stuff myself it always ends up with my *ss on the toilet awhile later. Well as soon as he paid the check I said "Uh hey... we have to go... like, NOW". I figured I had 10-15 minutes before disaster struck. So we got into the vehicle and left but my stomach began rumbling and swirling with pain. Figuring it was gas I tried letting a few slip but that just broke the barrier and it felt like I was literally seconds from losing all sphincter control and crapping myself. He had pulled behind a few cars at a light and I asked him to switch to the open lane and hurry. I was so nervous and my OH was pretty nervous as well since we were in HIS truck! I started looking around for a cup, bag... something just in case. When I mentioned the grocery bag hanging in there he sped up and was squealing the tires, whipping around traffic and turns and I yelled at him because that only made me more queasy and likely to lose it. I had my house keys out and ready. My OH was like 'Damn you are prepared. I gotta see this go down'. I didn't think I'd make it but thankfully we don't live far from the restaurant and as soon as he got all four tires in our driveway I threw myself out of the truck and ran into the house, kicking a chihuahua out of the way as I scurried upstairs trying not to laugh and MADE IT to the bathroom THANK GOODNESS!!! 

My OH brought my purse inside and came upstairs then proceeded to go on about how terrible it was, making all sorts of disgusted noises and ran straight to our bedroom :rofl:

Lesson learned. I will NEVER overeat sushi again :nope:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: thank you for the detailed story Jyllian. I was trying to picture you both while reading it and i (not to be rude) have a giggle seeing your struggle to go home and sit on the throne.... Thank God you both made it safe and without shitting your pants off in his truck....


----------



## MamaBunny2

I can laugh about it now but man was I terrified in the moment :rofl: 8 minutes seemed like FOREVERRRR!


----------



## Jrepp

Omg Jyllian that's helarious! I pooped in the bed (lol) once with this pregnancy when a fart turned on me. Unfortunately when I poo i pee afterwards so I oeed the bed too. My husband about died when he found out. I pretty much carry a pee pad on me at all times because I wet myself on the regular.

I'm 22 weeks today and have a ton to do. The plumber is here now cleaning the drains and I'll be up finishing sewing my dress, receiving blankets and diapers. Then we have to go to 3 different stores to get baby shower food while it's on sale.


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHAHA Jess! :rofl: My OH crapped himself once from a fart in his sleep and another time by overtrusting a fart :haha: Guilty here of overtrusting farts as well :blush: He used to make fun of ME now he has NO room to talk! I've peed myself a bit a few times from laughing or not making it in time. Eh, it happens to the best of us right?

Sounds like you are going to be a busy mama!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm sorry but between you ladies (Jess and Jyllian) I almost peed myself laughing. I'm so glad I waited to get home before reading the updates because I would not have been able to explain to my co-workers why I was laughing so loud :rofl:

I've luckily (touch wood) never pooped myself but I use to pee while throwing up during ms. I usually got to the bathroom and then would lock the door and while trying not to puke take my pants off before letting it go in the loo so that I dont have to keep changing my clothes :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Very well done!!!

https://www.howdoesshe.com/here-is-a-baby-announcement-you-have-to-see/


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pregnancy is so glamorous! :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right! Lately I think having a bm is sexy. It doesn't happen that often so I compare it to dressing up and going out :rofl: special occassion bwahahahaha


----------



## Twinsie

Omg you guys hahahaha none of this has happened to me, but now I'm scared shitless !!!! Lol. I love sushi and totally forgot I'm allowed California rolls! Now I need one!! Unless it has the same effect on me as jyllian.. Then maybe I don't?? :)

That pregnancy video announcement is awesome Pam! I wish I could sing! No one wants to hear me sing.


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- you are so busy and talented! I do not know how to sew. Wish I did! I bet it saves money. Good luck getting all your stuff done!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm currently squirting ketchup packets onto Wendys nuggets and shoving each one into my mouth one at a time. 

Chewing and swallowing between each one of course. I'm not _that_ much of a pig.


----------



## mdscpa

Things we crave for are so damn awesome.... :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Figured since OH is now back to working I can pamper myself a bit and made a hair appointment for this Friday with my stylist of nearly 15 years (maybe longer?). She's been doing my hair and brows since my early high school years! I'm definitely getting a trim, need it bad it's been nearly two years since I've had one since I had been wearing extensions. Everyone misses my blonde hair but my OH likes it dark so thinking of getting some ash blonde and lighter blonde highlights to blend in my natural color root growth and lighten it some too without going totally blonde :thumbup: I want something low maintenance. I'm scared...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, DH has politely explained to me that I am probably tone deaf and that singing should be kept to the inside of our home :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay I'm sorry but between you ladies (Jess and Jyllian) I almost peed myself laughing. I'm so glad I waited to get home before reading the updates because I would not have been able to explain to my co-workers why I was laughing so loud :rofl:
> 
> I've luckily (touch wood) never pooped myself but I use to pee while throwing up during ms. I usually got to the bathroom and then would lock the door and while trying not to puke take my pants off before letting it go in the loo so that I dont have to keep changing my clothes :haha:

My solution to that problem was to sit on the tub and put my head over the toilet. I'd rather pee in the tub and wash it down than pee on the floor or puke in the tub. 



Twinsie said:


> Jess- you are so busy and talented! I do not know how to sew. Wish I did! I bet it saves money. Good luck getting all your stuff done!!

Tha you. Sewing is so easy once you get the basic idea, and has saved a ton of money so far. Unfortunately we didn't get it all done but there's always tomorriw! Tomorrow I have my pelvic appointment and then to my moms to finish shopping and seeing things together. Thursday will be last minute cleaning and whatnot. Friday will be cooking and decorating and Saturday will be the party!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Figured since OH is now back to working I can pamper myself a bit and made a hair appointment for this Friday with my stylist of nearly 15 years (maybe longer?). She's been doing my hair and brows since my early high school years! I'm definitely getting a trim, need it bad it's been nearly two years since I've had one since I had been wearing extensions. Everyone misses my blonde hair but my OH likes it dark so thinking of getting some ash blonde and lighter blonde highlights to blend in my natural color root growth and lighten it some too without going totally blonde :thumbup: I want something low maintenance. I'm scared...

What are you scared of?

Do any of you feel like your stomach is coated in a waxy layer like an apple? I don't use any lotion but my stomach feels like an apple skin.


----------



## mommysylvia

Well today I woke up with lots of pressure and dull ache on my lower left abdomen. Then it turned into mild contractions again...we were going to ER anyways so we went and they started getting worse including my lower back. He checked my hcg and it lowered to 2000! So it was confirmed I miscarried sadly. He refused to give me a sono because he said I wasn't that far and it will pass naturally...I requested one so I can know whats left to expelled and what causing me so much pain. The contractions were every 2 minutes lasting 30 secs!! So he just prescribed me Tylenol 3 and an anti inflammatory. All the worst is over now...I feel numb inside.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1427238890731.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Ladies ladies.. When will you learn?! Farts are like friendship..

If you have to force it, it's shit!

:rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Syvia - I am so sorry. If you need anything let me know.

AFM: changed things up a bit and will now live stream the gender reveal on Twitter via the meerkat app. If you aren't following on Twitter here is the link: twitter.com/reppjess. You can also follow me at meerkat.co/reppjess I will be live streaming sneak peaks, behind the scenes footage and other things along the way.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Jess. You ladies are too sweet :)


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> Well today I woke up with lots of pressure and dull ache on my lower left abdomen. Then it turned into mild contractions again...we were going to ER anyways so we went and they started getting worse including my lower back. He checked my hcg and it lowered to 2000! So it was confirmed I miscarried sadly. He refused to give me a sono because he said I wasn't that far and it will pass naturally...I requested one so I can know whats left to expelled and what causing me so much pain. The contractions were every 2 minutes lasting 30 secs!! So he just prescribed me Tylenol 3 and an anti inflammatory. All the worst is over now...I feel numb inside.

My heart aches for you Sylvia... :cry: Hope you'll heal soon, physically, mentally and emotionally... :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Do any of you feel like your stomach is coated in a waxy layer like an apple? I don't use any lotion but my stomach feels like an apple skin.


DH noticed it in mine. He said my belly is too tight and shiny and is slippery to touch.


----------



## Wishing1010

Many, many, many :hugs: Sylvia!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> Well today I woke up with lots of pressure and dull ache on my lower left abdomen. Then it turned into mild contractions again...we were going to ER anyways so we went and they started getting worse including my lower back. He checked my hcg and it lowered to 2000! So it was confirmed I miscarried sadly. He refused to give me a sono because he said I wasn't that far and it will pass naturally...I requested one so I can know whats left to expelled and what causing me so much pain. The contractions were every 2 minutes lasting 30 secs!! So he just prescribed me Tylenol 3 and an anti inflammatory. All the worst is over now...I feel numb inside.

Oh Sylvia :hugs: Again I'm so so sorry that you had to go through this! None of it is fair.
I hope that you take all the time you need to grieve and feel better. Just remember we are here for you!!!



melewen said:


> Ladies ladies.. When will you learn?! Farts are like friendship..
> 
> If you have to force it, it's shit!
> 
> :rofl:

bwahahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp said:


> What are you scared of?
> 
> Do any of you feel like your stomach is coated in a waxy layer like an apple? I don't use any lotion but my stomach feels like an apple skin.

My hair had been dark for awhile now and I'm afraid whatever I have done I will hate :wacko: My stomach only feels that way after using my belly lotion.



melewen said:


> Ladies ladies.. When will you learn?! Farts are like friendship..
> 
> If you have to force it, it's shit!
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:

Sylvia I think about you every day and hope you begin to feel better overall :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

17 weeks today and baby is around the size of an onion :baby:
Quickly approaching the halfway mark! Yikes!

​


----------



## melewen

Aw sylvia :( My heart goes out to you hon. Make sure you take plenty of time to grieve. Sending you tons of white light


----------



## mdscpa

Yay, 17 weeks Jyllian..... :dance: Love the growing bump.... <3


----------



## MamaBunny2

This is from a convo between my OH and I today:



He's growing very impatient :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

He's got a long way to go lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know, right?! I think seeing his little baby at the ultrasound will appease him for a little while, hopefully. Still much to be done at home before he/she arrives :wacko:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian you are looking great and happy 17 weeks!!! :dance:

Cheryl... you haven't posted pics in a while... what is up? I need other bumps to perv on! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Haha Cheryl- that's funny. I agree with Pam- where the bump pics at?! :)

Pam- I know you meant jyllian.. 

Jyllian- happy 17 weeks!

Jess- I'm not a twitter person but that sounds fun, I'll check it out!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh Pam might wanna edit your comment :huh: I figured you meant me tho


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah crap now I feel soooooo bad, sorry :dohh: Stupid stupid stupid pregnant brain!

I dialed a nr today - it was the wrong nr and then I ended up dialing the same wrong nr 2 more times before getting it right... so not my day


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: At least you have something to blame... Pregnancy Brain!!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, hopefully when I'm not pregnant anymore it will go away too... Then I'll probably have baby brain


----------



## Twinsie

Haha sleep deprived brain and then mommy brain!! We are doomed!


----------



## mdscpa

Guess that's the reason why most opt to be a stay-at-home mom.... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, how are you doing? Any news on Baby B or is yourt scan still some time away?


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, any new bump and twilight pics?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah Cheryl you are current on Facebook but leaving your BnB ladies hanging!

Where's the bump and fruit/veg photo woman :brat:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha! You guys are cracking me up. I always thought I was annoying you with my hoards of photos! Since you twist my arm..

Bump feels like it's bigger this week.. Now here's a million photos!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/14weeks-bw-silent.jpg
Uh remind me to wear some lipstick next time..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/14weeks-collage.jpg
That test I mention? Well in the dream they had me on my back in stirrups and they were like, well it's a boy.. and I asked how they knew.. and they said because MY TOES WERE WEBBED!!! Then they asked if I wanted to see my bag of waters (in there!) and I declined.. :rofl: preggers dreams man

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/14-lemon-250px.png
Gettin' big!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/14-lemongif.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just went to the restroom at work to blow my nose and holy blood :? I've read nosebleeds are common in second tri but still... I don't wanna see ANY blood until I give birth and well even then I really don't wanna see it :sick:

I was watching a live birth (in hospital with epidural) on YouTube last night while in bed with my OH and was like 'Eww! OMG! OWW!' and so I restarted it for him and he was like 'Oh wow. Aww, there's the head! Aww the baby. Why is that lump on it's head?' :dohh: Not sure what he was referring to as all I saw was blood and more blood. Then he asked how the rest of the umbilical cord comes out once they cut it. I told him with the rest of the afterbirth, don't worry you'll see it I'm sure :sick: I've never seen mine but it's something I _think_ I wanna see if I can...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Thanks Cheryl! Love the pics and your bump is really starting to show a bit :D no worries about lipstick, with all your sexyness I hardly even noticed the lack of lipstick!
That dream is :rofl: funny!! Weird crap we dream!

Jyllian, I watched one or two videos as well and was like "uhm no, maybe later" Probably should avoid them during ms periods :D
Your OH doesn't seem phased by the blood and gore?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not at all, he was pretty focused on the baby coming out... not the insane stretched hoo-ha hole, blood and other fluids like I was :sick:

I'm sure it won't phase him whatsoever in person either as it will be HIS child coming into the world and I guarantee that's all he'll be focused on <3


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm still having mild contractions every 2 mins. I'm going to have to go back to a different hospital's ER to get a d&c since the other refused to give me a sono just meds.


----------



## startd

I'm really sorry to hear your news Sylvia. Take care of yourself


----------



## mdscpa

So, I decided to step on a scale before meal last night and I'm currently weighing 63 kgs. or 139 lbs., pre-pregnancy I'm at 54 kgs. or 119 lbs. :wohoo:

*Weight Gain = 9 kgs. or 20 lbs. (30 lbs. considering the 10 lbs. I lost during MS) just right on target as per fertility friend.*


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/vqh6iv.jpg

*28 Weeks Pregnant Bump Picture:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/zkpn9t.jpg

18 Weeks and 28 weeks Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/2crk1l5.jpg

Baby's growing hands from 8 - 28 weeks:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/14nh7qr.gif
*


----------



## mdscpa

Gorgeous pictures Cheryl what more if you put lipstick on :D... I agree with Pam, your bump is starting to grow..... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone heard of the model named Sarah Stage that went viral this month? She doesn't seem pregnant at all. She's more sexy at 8.5 mos pregnant than before i even got pregnant. :rofl: Not sure if she has given birth already though...

Her 34 weeks Bump: 


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/14lnbpg.jpg

Not sure if i'll envy her (I love my bump) but she made me look like an elephant!!! :rofl:


https://ktla.com/2015/03/08/model-who-is-almost-9-months-pregnant-is-so-fit-she-has-abs/


----------



## mdscpa

My mom sent me a picture of the things she bought for Adam. She's gonna send it to one of my colleagues who is currently on vacation and bring it here once she's back. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/ajxeaa.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> I'm still having mild contractions every 2 mins. I'm going to have to go back to a different hospital's ER to get a d&c since the other refused to give me a sono just meds.

Ah man... how long did they still expect you to carry on :cry:
I hope you can get some relief soon so that you can start dealing with what happened. Thank you for keeping us updated :hugs: You will stay in my prayers and thoughts!


----------



## melewen

Sylvia :hugs: let us know what happens 

Daphne your bump is getting so big! I can't believe youre in the 3rd trimester.. Seems like just yesterday we were all anxiously waiting for you to POAS!! That model made the rounds on the bump and I gotta say I do not find it attractive! It seems weird and not sexy to me.. Like her baby is a normal weight so how squished are her organs to fit him?! Bleh! I'd rather have a sweet round bump but I'm not really into like chick fitness either. I'm a yogi and dancer, I don't need a six pack! Especially during pregnancy! Ew


----------



## melewen

Oh and daphne when did you start gaining weight after your MS?


----------



## mdscpa

You're right... I still remember the day you sent me a waterfall picture just to help me pee :rofl: which feels like yesterday... I love my bump and be proud to flaunt it. Been wanting it so bad so i don't envy her but i do like her body if i'm not pregnant...

I think i gained 7 pounds back at 19 weeks 3-5 weeks after MS subsided and totally stopped... How's your MS so far?


----------



## melewen

I haven't really had much at all but my appetite is super funky, my cravings are sporadic and nothing ever sounds good. So far I've not gained anything. Hoping not to gain too much overall. I started out about 10 pounds above my regular weight


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sylvia I hope you can get relief soon so you can fully begin to heal :hugs:

Daphne I heard of that lady but never saw photos. I know everyone is different in how they carry but that is not how I'd want to look while pregnant. I enjoy having a full, round bump and oddly enough enjoy packing on the extra weight (even though I am concerned about mine and baby's health in regards to that). I was very very skinny in high school and teased. One of my "friends" actually nicknamed me Annie, which was short for anorexia... which I NEVER was in my entire life. I've always enjoyed food, guess I just had a high metabolism :shrug: My dad was tall with a thin build (thanks daddy! :winkwink:) After having my kids I've stayed at a recommended weight for my height :thumbup: When I think of pregnancy, I DO NOT think of abs :laugh2:

This morning I was lying on my back in bed and felt a small solid mass, almost like a small sized adult elbow protruding outward just below my belly button and to the left. I felt around, pushed on it and held my hand over it for a short while and it slowly became less noticeable and there was more squishy belly in the area than solid lump. This happened yesterday on the right side of my belly but the mass was bigger and slowly became less noticeable as I messed with it. Hoping it was the baby but then I convince myself it was something else like a mass of doodoo in my intestines or a gas bubble or something :dohh: And I question whether the regular gentle little pops and pokes are really baby... or just gas/indigestion. So I've had regular gas and indigestion at random times daily for the past few weeks :haha: I have a difficult time accepting that this IS happening FOR REAL and there IS a tiny human inside my belly. I don't know why... guess I just figured it would never happen again.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I doubted my movements as well and I also described them as bubbles popping :dance:
Turns out that I was right and that they were baby as they became stronger and more frequent.

Trust your gut (no pun intended :haha: ) If you feel it is baby chances are vere good that it is! :D


----------



## Jrepp

Really struggling right now but it isn't about baby. We are going ton ev byig me a car (and hopefully hubby a car better suited to having a family). The car that he wants I found for a pretty good deal and has EVeRYTHING I want in a cR, but my settlement from the fall down the stairs hasn't even begun to be talked about even though we have to settle by July 13th. I want to get the car and pay it off when the settlement comes but at the same time I don't want to spend the money on a car when I'm not working and dip into savings knowing we need all this baby stuff.


----------



## Wishing1010

Love your bump, Daphne!!!! I love it way more than the model's!!!! :) Happy 28 weeks!!!

Sylvia, how are you now, hun?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay for all our first time mommies :D

I suffer from SPP (Severe Pregnancy Paranoia :haha: ) and have started to google everything that I need to know about caring for a newborn. I trust that maternal instinct will kick in but it never hurts to be prepared. 

I have learned a lot in the last 2 days!! It all started with this website https://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/newborn_care/guide_parents.html

I have started on the steps they have given and am making myself a little manual. So where they give sleeping tips I go and google more about sleeping and put that all together in a little folder for sleeping :D

It is really helping me to relax a bit reading through all this. Like not tub bathing your baby while the umbilical cord is still attached, not tub bathing baby every night etc. 

When I'm done I can email you guys my manual if anyone wants it :D I'm basically just taking already there info from the internet and making it user friendly


----------



## Jrepp

I've been googling like crazy too Pam. Last night I was researching how to build a freezer stash of milk even though I'll be a stay at home mom. The thought I'd two-fold. 1) I want to feed breast milk up to the first year when we can switch to cows milk (hopefully, since hubby and I both have milk issues) but don't necessarily want a tiny person attached to me for a year, 2) at some point after Luke gets here in supposed to have surgery and can't feed breast milk while on the pain meds 3) I want to get pregnant right away and heard that breast feeding can impact fertility/pregnancy can impact breast ilk production. 

After the whole high risk debacle and new info from the pelvic pain doc I also started writing down questions to ask/research for my birth plan. She thought it was a great idea to have the plan written down, and signed off on by the attendings so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree that the preparing part and being as "ready" as can be in advance is what calms me.

I will need to look into the breast milk as well as I'm intending on breast feeding for the 4 months on maternity leave and then when I start work I'll pump for the rest of the feedings. Matthew will be exclusively breast fed for the 1st six months, no water, tea etc as the things I got from hospital says to do it that way. They don't need any other fluids as they get it all from your milk.

After 6 months I'll introduce foods and even those I'll be making myself. I have a wonderful pressure cooker and will just get a processer (mine broke :dohh: ) so that I can cook once a week and freeze for feedings etc. 

I've checked baby porridge and things that we have here and there is just way too much sugar and stuff in it that I don't like.


----------



## Jrepp

I found this machine on Amazon and in stores that not only steams food but then puréed it for you. I think I'm going to get that. It's called the baby brezza one step baby food maker. 

https://www.babybrezza.com/store.php/one-step-baby-food-maker


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I cannot wait to read this one!!!!! Looks good so far :D
I might not even continue with my manual and use this one.

https://www.babyyourbaby.org/pdfs/newborncare.pdf

That looks amazing Jess!!! I'm going to immediately see if we have something similar in South Africa :D


----------



## melewen

Pam Id love for you to send me a copy of your newborn 101!!

Whoa Jess that thing is cool.. I always just used a little baby bullet or whatever In paris a million years ago when I was an au pair and always thought baby food processors were silly but this thing does it all for you!! I might have to invest in one of those


----------



## melewen

And fyi i just added it to my babylist and it's only $76 on Amazon


----------



## MamaBunny2

Baby Brezza also makes a formula machine as well... kinda like a Keurig for baby :laugh2:

https://www.target.com/p/baby-brezza-formula-pro-one-step-bottle-maker/-/A-14681624

It uses powder formula, which I'm trying to avoid, but still a cool item!

Whoa, someone's eaten one too many cookies... :dohh:
​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Loving your bump Jyllian! I wanted to do bare bump pics to but my stretchmarks are just too bad and now I don't want to show my bare belly :(

I'm also using Palmer's Stretchmark cream, it helps but not completely.

I'll let you know if I get mine finished Cheryl and then I'll send it to you :)


----------



## melewen

So I used to be a burlesque dancer and pinup model and a local pinup photographer that I have worked with a lot asked me to do maternity shots for them!! It's just for marketing so I only get what she's going to use but those are usually the best of the best anyway. I'm so excited! Anyway I was known as a dancer for my feather fans, white ones like these -

https://www.burlesque-fashion.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/blog_featherfansostrich05-310x467.jpg

And I had the idea to do like a nakey bump picture behind the fans (profile) with a backlight so you see the silhouette. Speaking of bare bumps! 'citedddddd. Not gonna lie, I'm probably gonna get frisky with these sheer curtains I use as a background in my maternity shots when the bump is big!


----------



## Jrepp

I have heard the forMula machine isn't all that great. The formula clogs and the milk is gritty. 

That's awesome Cheryl!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ohh la laa Cheryl! :blush:


----------



## melewen

I know right.. scandalous


----------



## Twinsie

That sounds so fun for a job Cheryl! Have fun doing the photoshoot! Share your pics!

Pam- thanks for the manual info! I just read it all! Very helpful info.

Jess- that's awesome you are buying new cars! DH and I got the Lexus SUV and it's super comfortable. Used of course because they are $$$$$

Jyllian- love it, great bump!!! Haha don't deprive baby if baby wants cookies!! :) at least that's what I tell myself when I'm feeling guilty! The only thing I can stomach this week is crackers and goldfish and the occasional fruit and soup ! Although I'm going to try some prego friendly sushi items tonight, hopefully that goes over ok!


----------



## Twinsie

Jylian- you get to fnd out soon what you're having?! When's your next scan!!?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl :shock: you are planning to do what with the what :haha: Sounds like fun and hopefully we can also see those pics

Jamie, glad the info helped. It put me at ease a bit too.


----------



## Twinsie

I think I'm gonna ask my dr on Tuesday about the blood test that can test the baby's gender. I know someone that got it done and it's 99% accurate, they test to see if the Y chromosome is present or not which determines boy or girl. I haven't decided if I want to get it done but it can be done at 10 weeks or later! I'm just gonna ask if they offer it and if my ins covers it. Then we will decide! I never thought I'd even consider finding out this way because it seems more special finding out via u/s but DH said we could still make finding out via blood test special somehow. if we have the dr write down our results on paper and we give those results to our baker to bake us a cake with pink or blue inside, and we can find out our baby's gender that way just the two of us. We'd have a gender reveal party later on after the u/s confirms it but we want to find out just us two first as a more personal moment. Well see!!


----------



## melewen

We're waiting forever for ours, til 21 weeks but I honestly don't mind. I just wanted to say I'm getting all emotional over here seeing you're at Olive size twinsie and it feels like just yesterday I was so jealous that jyllian was an Olive and I was still like an Appleseed! :rofl:

Also forgive this random ass capitalization my phone is doing.. I guess olive and Appleseed are names!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5516483455bf3.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551648520461f.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551649172857f.gif


:dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Just off for a day and a lot happened.. You've all been chatty.... 

Cheryl: :saywhat: :shock: <3. Not too long now for your 21 weeks scan... Getting so excited for you... :dance:

Jyllian: Great bare bump. It really popped from abs to baby bump. 

Jamie: Dani (cutieq) did the blood test thing that can test the gender as well. FX they offer it there and is covered by insurance and..

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55164a63e55d9.gif

Dani:
https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55164b608a70e.gif


----------



## mdscpa

How are you feeling now Pam?

AFM, starting to have a stomach pain for 2 nights now. Not sure if it's gas or i'm just so constipated. Been trying to go and poop, NOTHING not even a BIG BANG FART!!!! Oh, well, maybe all my organs are just squished inside that's why....


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne I had that issue too but drinking coffee 3 days in a row got things moving again :) 

Happy 27 weeks Pam!

Today is gender reveal shower day!! If you want to follow along with the day follow me on Twitter at Twitter.com/reppjess and meerkat at meerkat.co/reppjess. I'll be live tweeting throughout the day!


----------



## mdscpa

Too bad i stopped drinking coffee for a looooonnnngggg time....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie my next appointment is the 1st, next week on Wednesday and I'm hoping they will schedule my scan... I'm too anxious to see our baby!

Cheryl it seems like foreverrr ago I was an olive! Isn't it crazy how fast they grow?!

So I got my hair done yesterday - trim, long layers and highlights.



I really liked it but then my OH called... I was going to surprise him but he was so paranoid as to what I was doing I just told him. He wasn't pleased, as he likes my hair all one solid dark color. I admit I like the dark in it too because my brows are darker (my natural color is ash blonde) but I like the blonde thrown in there to brighten things up. My mom, and quite a few other people actually, prefer my hair blonde but I just wanted to freshen things up because it's been well over a year since I had a trim and the last two colors I got were done myself from a box. It was nice to be pampered a little. I also did my nails the other day.



I was doing great growing out my natural nails but had a relapse likely due to stress and bit/broke them all :sad2: I use tips and a quick set gel to do them myself, it's much cheaper than at the salon. So now I feel a bit more put together... but not feeling attractive in my OH's eyes :nope:


----------



## Wishing1010

I think you look great, hun!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you enjoy / enjoyed the day Jess!!

Jyllian, you look smoking hot!!!! I think your hair looks amazing!!!

I'm feeling good Daphne, thanks :D I told dh that today is the beginning of the end as 3rd tri starts and it is the end of pregnancy tri. Feels so exciting, just 13 weeks left till EDD :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Aww I'm definitely jealous of you Cheryl! lol but I did have this realization yesterday that the baby is officially a fetus and I got very excited! An olive still seems small to me but it's come a long way from a seed that's for sure!! On Tuesday it will look like a real baby - woohoo!

Jyl- I love the blonde! Pretty nails too! I desperately need both hair and nails done. I'm gonna dye my hair today but I always do the same dark been color. I hope your OH comes around on the blonde. It does look nice!

I'll let you girls know after Tuesday about the blood test!


----------



## Twinsie

Happy gender reveal /shower day Jess!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I love your new hair! I've wanted mine short for years but I'm not brave enough to take the step :haha:


----------



## cutieq

The smile on your face says you like it a lot! I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Jrepp

The shower went really well, but I'm really disappointed that like 20 people who rsvpd yes didn't show. We got the pack and play, stroller, car seat, high chair and swing that we wanted so I'm really happy about that. Now we just need the little stuff


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies. Actually I really forced smiles for photos because I had been crying on the way home from the salon :dohh: I hadn't got any photos of it and wanted to asap. I think it'll be a nice change for spring/summer.

Jess doesn't that just irritate you?! I usually put an extra note in with my invites stating that people need to be sure to RSVP otherwise there will likely not be seating or food available to them. It's common courtesy, especially when having to pay for and/or prep food in advance. No-shows are a different story but still crappy because you make extra food and whatnot for them and are expecting their company then they're nowhere to be seen :growlmad: I know sometimes emergencies or whatever come up but at least have the respect to call and say 'Sorry we won't be able to attend' Glad to hear the shower went well otherwise and you got some of the large items gifted to you!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5517a197d9c89.gif

2-3 more weeks and you're off to 2nd tri. Where did the time go?



Jess - glad overall went well... Too bad some didn't show up....:growlmad: So happy you got the big things from the shower now you can start shopping for your lil man. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow, I agree Daphne, time sure is flying!! Happy 10 weeks Kirsty!

Jess, glad it went well and that you got great gifts. Sorry about the no shows! It is terribly rude to do that. Maybe send out a thank you email to everyone who srvp'd saying thanks to everyone who came and celebrated and include the no shows too, or is that not your style?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you :) I can't believe how fast it's going by


----------



## mdscpa

I finally managed to make my own personal weekly countdown for everyone that'll help me greet each and everyone who reached a weekly milestone. Here's the screenshot, have to make one that updates on its own everyday instead of going back a couple of pages to check on the tickers. Lazy me :haha: Oh, and i won't miss anybody.... :dance:

September won as to the number of babies to be born in this group... :dance:

https://i59.tinypic.com/640500.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

27 Weeks Bump Pic aka 1st bump of 3rd tri :yipee:

https://i.imgur.com/XONtUb1.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela I just absolutely love your bump! Third tri now?! Wow! Moving right along!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jyllian :hugs:
I'm calling it the beginning of the end :D This is the start of 3rd tri which is the end of pregnancy :dance:

If 3rd tri goes by as fast as 2nd tri did I'm going to be holding little Matthew real soon! Eeeek!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

3rd tri zoomed by for me! 2nd dragged though so that probably makes sense :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - I love your bump
Daphne - that's a great idea to make a chart to keep everyone straight! 

Here is the video of the actual reveal. I'm still working on the video from the whole shower though.

[youtube]CcE-2fwWy9o[/youtube]


----------



## mdscpa

I like the video Jess.... Looks like an awesome reveal party....


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- love the video! Thanks for sharing! And those that rsvpd yes and didn't show are very rude. I'd be dissapointed too!! I don't understand people. What do they think RSVPing yes means?! Sheesh

Pam- love the bump!!! :)

Afm: My clothes are starting to get tight!! I'm in that awkward stage where I don't look pregnant yet, I just look fatter! :dohh: Oh fun fun. I can't wait to look obviously prego and not just like I ate one too many pizzas lol. Which happened last night...:haha:

Also, I'm not sure if you girls are familiar with the website Etsy but I have my own shop on it. I design candles! I made this candle to give to my mother in law on Friday to announce to DHs whole family that we are pregnant!!! I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

It'll be no time til you start showing Jamie.... Oh, i love the candle awesome announcement i bet they'll all be surprised. :dance: When your next scan again? Sorry if you mentioned that already i tend to forget things :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- Tuesday!! :) I'll be 9.5 weeks.


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Daphne- Tuesday!! :) I'll be 9.5 weeks.

That's great.... That's tomorrow!!!!! :wohoo: BTW, congrats your embryo is now a fetus. :D


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5519039fec001.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5519040636439.gif


----------



## Kirsty3051

Apart from Luca's clothes, I think we're all unpacked :D so excited to shower and shave my legs :rofl: 

Think we're going to buy new baby's cot at the weekend. Getting things done asap this time around :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Thank you, Daphne! 

Yay, Aditi!!! Getting so close!


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Apart from Luca's clothes, I think we're all unpacked :D so excited to shower and shave my legs :rofl:
> 
> Think we're going to buy new baby's cot at the weekend. Getting things done asap this time around :)


can't remember when i last shaved my legs and i'm a bit close to turning into a bear :haha: Having a hard time shaving my nether region as well I have also booked an appointment with DH to take care of it once we are close to our due date :rofl: 

Oh, it's better to get things done ASAP and you'll worry less with the things you need when the time comes.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I remember reading something on the third tri about shaving before giving birth being linked to infection. Might be worth looking in to :) also, they look like plucked chickens while baby is on his way out :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's shaving your lady bits btw, not your legs haha


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, wait now i have to check that one out. thanks Kirsty. <3


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies, it is getting close for all of us isnt it?

Oh I cant see my lady bits at all now :blush: I might just have to go in for a professional wax though I am so chicken for the pain :|


----------



## melewen

I'm not looking forward to the couple waxes I'll be getting here soon! I'm already a wimp about them and then add in the extra sensitivity down there... Yay.....


----------



## cutieq

I just reached my I can't groom myself point yesterday. I can't see beyond my belly


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't been able to see around the bump for a very long while now. Painting my toes is the hardest so far but shaving is a close second. I find that sitting in the shower and propping myself up against a wall is pretty efficient. I'm hesitant to even touch my lady bits as they are so swollen


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5519685271c70.gif


Have to correct my chart as to your due date.. Guess everything is ok now. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I finally got dh to look into helping with the trim down there... BUT I haven't trimmed there since... Uhm not sure :blush:

Anyway dh is not going to be using the razor blade though... He said he is going to use the cordless shaver that he cuts his hair with :rofl: Apparently there is too much for a normal razor blade :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

I'm gonna wax or that's the plan. It's painful but so worth it!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Make sure there's no power interruptions at this time coz it'll be a disaster :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: I'm missing out on all the waxing/trimming/shaving convo! I can just see past my bump if I curl over and kind of hold it out of the way :laugh2: I've already told my OH that he is gonna have to help me down there eventually. I DEF will not wax... I'm too sensitive everywhere now plus I'm a wuss!

Jess I love the balloon pop! I wanted to make a balloon pop video with my OH to post on social media but I don't think he's into the whole video thing so we will likely just do a photo reveal for the public. 

My next appointment is this Wednesday! :happydance: Hoping they schedule my ultrasound. Also hoping I get a call about the carpet this week. I ordered the flooring for the downstairs area just outside our new bedroom and plan to install that shortly after it arrives this Thursday. It's going to be a BUSY week for me - I have to get my license plate sticker, my appointment is Wednesday, my daughter's birthday is Thursday so need to make treats for school and get her a gift before then, the flooring comes Thursday and then Friday I'll need to make her cake/cupcakes and order balloons for her party on Saturday. Then throw the carpet in there if they call :wacko:

I had a sudden craving for Marcos cheesy garlic bread with ranch dip last night so that's what I was doing at nearly 10pm - stuffing my face. It was so worth it!


----------



## melewen

I am so not looking forward to the waxing but as Dani said it's so worth it! Since we're beaching it up a couple times this summer I might as well, otherwise I'll be doing a balancing act with a mirror and the leg propped up on the tub.. sounds like a recipe for disaster :rofl:

Bump daaaaaay 

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/15weekscollage-details.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/15-orange-400.png
The first one that seems really BIG!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/15weeks-gif.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Cheryl your cute little bump is getting much more noticeable! Love it! And wow the orange really does look big! I forget what's next but I'm avocado at the moment... I held one up to my belly at the store yesterday :laugh2: I think they should say "Baby is as LONG as {insert fruit/veg here}" because I honestly don't think the fetus is as big all around as the fruit or veggie they use... that'd be a plump fetus!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking good Cheryl! Happy 15 weeks :D

Good luck with the week ahead Jyllian :D


----------



## Twinsie

Wow jyllian- good luck with all that!!

Cheryl your bump is getting bigger, love it!!! I can't wait to be there too!!

As far as the shaving goes, I'm pretty sure I'll be a "jungle woman" down there lol! My lady bits are ultra sensitive to shaving so that's not really an option and I def won't be waxing! Yowza!!!!. DH doesn't seem to mind thankfully. I do get super annoyed when my legs get hairy though so if I can't shave, DH will have to step up!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh and totally forgot to mention... Easter is this Sunday so have to get goodies for that! :wacko:

So like I said, last night I just HAD to have Marcos cheesy garlic bread and ranch... Well I got into my car on my break today to run to the bank and stop home and since the weather is pretty decent the warmth in my car accentuated the garlic smell from last night and well... less than 24 hours later I'm at it again :dohh: 

From last night and right now... I'm so ashamed!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looks good! I had nachos for dinner with extra big thick chunks of jalepenos :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

YUM!!! I saw a can of processed cheese sauce at the grocery store last night alongside bags of tortilla chips and it sounded SO GOOD... and since I've recently had jalapeno poppers and - to my surprise - loved them, the topping sounds yummy with it!

I forced myself to stop halfway through the cheese bread so I'll have room for the homemade chicken and dumpling dinner I'm making this evening. I had to make myself set the box in the fridge at work so I wouldn't torture myself :dohh:


----------



## melewen

Damn Jyllian! You're lovin' that stuff!! And um yeah it should say baby is as long as! My orange baby would have to be creepy fat.. and then next week it's a hippy avocado hahaha. I'm not doing onion.. pomegranate instead!

Did any of you guys watch the Bachelor this season? Pomegranates and onions are easy to confuse you know

I just ordered a doppler thanks to Jess's review!! It shipped just a few minutes ago and I cannot even wait. How long did it take to gets yours Jess?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy cow I thought I was at avocado but I'm actually at onion right now :dohh: Damn pregnancy brain. All I can think about is garlic and cheese right now anyways...


----------



## cutieq

I found some fun non fruit tickers. Some of the fruit annoyed me and poor DH was always like what's that?! 

So this week baby is the length of a roll of tissue paper lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Dani that's awesome! Since you and I are close in gestation I'm gonna tell my OH next time he's sitting on the toilet that our baby is the length of the TP roll :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Hahah don't you remember our entire discussion on onionheads and ugly onion babies on FB?!


----------



## cutieq

I attached it if you wanted to take a look.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jrepp

Going by that, I've got a lunch box in me lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes Cheryl it's all coming back to me now :laugh2: Wow I forget things SO easily! The smelly onion...

Thanks Dani, I am going to show that to my OH. Starting Wednesday, I'm Ben & Jerrys! Yum!


----------



## melewen

I love the ones Pregnant Chicken and Alpha Mom send. One week baby was the size of a Wookie figurine! Hahaha


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome photos Cheryl! Is it just me or you look like your losing weight? Goodluck on finding your baby's heartbeat i'm sure you'll be able to heart it at this stage.

Goodluck with your appointment Jyllian.... Mine is on Saturday hopefully and possibly get a scan. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Since i'm on my 29th week, i got loaf of bread in me until 32 weeks so i guess i dont have to eat any more :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so I'll be rocking the lunch box until Saterday when I hit 28 weeks and the have a loaf of bread :haha: Thanks Dani, your one is fun!


----------



## cutieq

Glad you like it! There's a junk food one too. I wish they made actual tickers out of these.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh I had to google the junk food one :D
I'm apparently between a banana split and a jumbo bag of chips haha


----------



## melewen

Oooh Daphne you're speaking my language :D I have lost like a pound or two but that's about it. I'm eating as much as I can so I guess my weight gain will all just pile on here soon!

The thought of having a pint of ice cream in me or a box of Kleenex makes me cringe! Seems so hard and pointy.. hahaha


----------



## cutieq

I'm definitely packing on the lbs scale wise, but I'm still in my jeans from last year (with a belly band). My weight has to be all belly and boobs, but the digits on the scale definitely are starting to terrify me!


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- hahahaha I watched the bachelor! That girl was a wackadoodle! She will be entertaining to watch on the paradise show. 

The scale has only gone up 0.5-1lb depending on the day but my tummy feels huge! Maybe just bloat. I haven't taken a "bump" pic in two weeks but I'll try to do one this wknd. DH and I are gong to DC for a few days but well be back Friday to go see DHs Fam for easter! Couple more days and we finally get to tell them! Poor DH feels bad cuz everyone on my side knows but we have been waiting till easter when everyone will be together to tell his Fam.


----------



## mommysylvia

Hey ladies I'm back! :)

I won't be able to get in to a doctors office yet so I have a concern.
Note: 3/22 beta -7860 & 3/24 beta - 2026 dropped super fast! I was 7.5 weeks pregnant and baby measured 5&4days

Okay the 22nd my miscarriage started...I already lots of tissue come out, also the placenta and the sac. The 25th I took an hpt to check if the tests were fading already and it was already halfway faint so I took another and same. Two days ago I stopped bleeding and was just spotting brown so I said yay its over. Yesterday I didn't bleed at all. I was nauseous while tearing apart meat when trying to cook....but early evening I started spotting orange/red just for a little so I found a test I had and it came up super dark more than the control line! Today I'm not bleeding anymore and I took another and still super dark. Now I understand that the pregnancy hormone can stay in your body for about a month but what my family and I are baffled about is why would it already be very light then turn extremely dark again? 

Also I noticed I had a lot of ewcm the week of the miscarriage before it started...we BD'd the day before my spotting and at that time the baby already had passed away 2 weeks before that. Is there a chance that since the baby stopped growing my body thought I wasnt pregnant anymore and released an egg? I've seen similar stories of that happening its just really weird to me that my tests are getting darker after they have been light already since m/c. Please give me your thoughts if any...thanks!


----------



## Twinsie

Wow I'm stumped Sylvia!! Have you talked to a dr about it? That's peculiar but keep us updated!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

No my medicaid is active but I need to call and find out my number so I can schedule an appt. For now I will be going back to ER tomorrow. Hoping for good news...I will keep y'all updated!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150330_231655.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

wow Sylvia, that is so confusing. I can't give you an answer but to have a talk with your Dr. about it. FX for only good news.... :hugs: <3


----------



## mommysylvia

Tell me about it lol yes that is my main priority asap. Thank you!!


----------



## mdscpa

Take care of yourself hun and please keep us posted..... :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551a3ce02e078.gif

:dance: 1 more week and it's V-day... :dance:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551a3d19a1a8e.gif




​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck on your scan today Jamie. Hoping for nothing but the best :hugs:

Sylvia, I'm confused so I cannot even imagine how bad you must be feeling! I have no idea what is going on there. I know SarahLou commented on the BFP thread about having a similiar experience after her mc. Hopefully you got pregnant again. Keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I'm with the others--stumped! I know you're getting your levels tomorrow, would you by chance be able to get a scan?


----------



## MolGold

Here's hoping for some good news Sylvie! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> I'm definitely packing on the lbs scale wise, but I'm still in my jeans from last year (with a belly band). My weight has to be all belly and boobs, but the digits on the scale definitely are starting to terrify me!




mdscpa said:


> The scale scares me too but when I mention that I am getting some feelings about the scale going up I only get a lecture that it's normal and the weight will come off. I realize that but being a weight Ive never been is terrifying.
> 
> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551a3ce02e078.gif
> 
> :dance: 1 more week and it's V-day... :dance:
> 
> 
> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551a3d19a1a8e.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Yep yep yep!!! Thank you


----------



## Twinsie

Ultrasound went well! We got to hear the heartbeat!!!! :happydance:
We have one very healthy baby measuring 9 weeks 4 days! Looks like a baby for real now!! Heartbeat was 180, and my doctor was really happy and said that's typical for girls !! I'm not believing it until I see it!! Anyone else have a high heartbeat in the 180s??


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sylvia that's strange :shrug: So of course now I'm Googling...

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a2907465/miscarriage_but_tests_are_getting_darker_each_day

https://www.justmommies.com/forums/...pregnant-again-already-after-miscarriage.html

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/foru...tive_pregnancy_test_right_after_miscarriage_/

I'd say maybe it is possible that you are pregnant again so soon... but the body does some weird things. Hoping you get some definite answers soon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww great news Jamie!

I started Googling and posted some links regarding your questions Sylvia... but it said a moderator had to review them? :shrug: Based on some things I read I'd say it's possible you could be pregnant again... but who knows. Keep us updated!


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Ultrasound went well! We got to hear the heartbeat!!!! :happydance:
> We have one very healthy baby measuring 9 weeks 4 days! Looks like a baby for real now!! Heartbeat was 180, and my doctor was really happy and said that's typical for girls !! I'm not believing it until I see it!! Anyone else have a high heartbeat in the 180s??
> 
> View attachment 856289

That's great to hear. My baby's heart rate was in the 180s at 9 weeks (well 10) and I'm having a boy. I read that the heartbeat thing isn't really substantial until the few weeks before actually giving birth.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Aww great news Twinsie!
> 
> I started Googling and posted some links regarding your questions Sylvia... but it said a moderator had to review them? :shrug: Based on some things I read I'd say it's possible you could be pregnant again... but who knows. Keep us updated!

That's weird! I wonder why it said that.


----------



## mdscpa

So glad everything went well Jamie... Fetal heart rate is really not a good indicator of baby's sex. they say 140+ means you're most likely to have a girl. Mine always stayed high but we got a boy. Jess (jrepp) got higher than mine also got a boy. Who knows? Just few more weeks and you (WE) will know... :dance: Are you still gonna do the blood test to detect the gender or a couple more weeks?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I have no idea :shrug: My only guess is because the links are to articles discussing miscarriage (but possible pregnancy afterwards). They don't talk about the a-word or anything like that, as I know that's a big no-no on TTC and pregnancy forums! Ah well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jamie!! I'm so glad everything is well with your baby :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess I have no idea :shrug: My only guess is because the links are to articles discussing miscarriage (but possible pregnancy afterwards). They don't talk about the a-word or anything like that, as I know that's a big no-no on TTC and pregnancy forums! Ah well.

It was pulled into moderation because of the links to other pregnancy/parenting forums. I've approved it for you and the post should show now :flower:


----------



## cutieq

I also had my scan today! Everything went great! Pic in the spoiler. Baby caught up in growth and is now measuring 3 days ahead, so they moved my due date by 3 days. His heart rate has consistently been in the 150s.
 



Attached Files:







pic1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10









pic3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dani, those pics are amazing!! I'm so glad it went well :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani omigoodness look at that precious cutie!!!


----------



## MolGold

Great to hear about our healthy babies, Jamie and Dani!

Last 2 weeks of work for me, and today I heard Ive to finish my vacation days before ML starts.. yay, that means I get to start sooner! Also me being more active on BnB :D


----------



## Jrepp

here is my bump pic for this week. Ignore the fact I'm in my swimming suit, my nephew and I were playing in the hose. The ones on the left are week 21, the right is week 22 (technically week 23 but I take bump pics at the end of the week rather than the beginning of the week) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=856361&d=1427841634


----------



## mommysylvia

Love the sonos and bump pics ladies :)


Well my hcg is 58 and he said my uterus is pretty much empty. He prescribed methergine to get me to contract again to flush the remainder out. I'm just scared if I did conceive again what it will do.... what do yall think?


----------



## Jrepp

Sylvia - it's my understanding that you can't actually ovulate until your hcg levels drop back to 0. The hormones produced during pregnancy prevent ovulation from occurring. While your baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, your body was and probably still is producing pregnancy related hormones. That's why women who have retained tissue are unable to get pregnant until the tissue is removed.


----------



## mommysylvia

Oh okay thank you so much for clarifying that I wasn't sure. Well I'll start this crazy pill tomorrow or tonight and let the contractions begin for the 5-6th time!


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely pictures Jess..... :dance:


Sylvia - are you going for another blood test just to make sure it's decreasing and not a new pregnancy? Hope you'll get a concrete answer and be done with this
limbo. :hugs:



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551b913d3396d.gif​
- Good luck on your appointment today not that you needed it though I'm sure everything will be perfect. I hope you get a gender/anatomy scan scheduled. TWW to half-way... :wohoo:


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Lovely pictures Jess..... :dance:
> 
> 
> Sylvia - are you going for another blood test just to make sure it's decreasing and not a new pregnancy? Hope you'll get a concrete answer and be done with this
> limbo. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551b913d3396d.gif​
> - Good luck on your appointment today not that you needed it though I'm sure everything will be perfect. I hope you get a gender/anatomy scan scheduled. TWW to half-way... :wohoo:

I dont think so... It would have been easier if I had a doctor already but I've been going back and forth to ER too much. Hopefully I'm not since they want me to start the medication to start contracting


----------



## mdscpa

I'm hoping you're not too if you are to start the meds.. Take care hun and again I'm very very sorry this happened to you.... :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Sylvia :hugs: I read your update on the BFP thread. Sorry you're going through this, i know you are ready to move on :( hopefully this medication will let that happen

Dani those are amazing!! What a total cutie junior! Was that your anatomy scan?

Jess love the bump! Also noticed talking about diaper ointment in the BFP thread, I read that coconut oil works really really well with cloth diapers and is obviously great for babys skin. It won't clog the diapers and using regular ointment I've heard can cause a lot of rash which is why some people claim they can't use cloth. So cheap too especially since dh works at WF!


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, Yep that was my a anatomy scan. It was so awesome!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sylvia did you mention while in the ER that you're getting dark HPTs? I would think if they suspected you could possibly be pregnant again so soon they would look into it :shrug:

Cheryl not sure if someone mentioned it in this particular thread but I recall it being said that coconut oil (I think) or cooking spray on baby's bottom really helps before the first poopy diaper. The thick black tarry poo is difficult to remove from baby's skin and the oil makes it much easier to clean up and won't harm baby :thumbup:


18 weeks today! :happydance:


To me, I feel like my belly is staying the same but then I compared it to my 6 week belly and definitely can see major growth! I have to remind myself that I still have at least 20 more weeks to go... don't wanna be as big as a bus!
​


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful bump Jyllian.. You're defo growing... BTW, how many hours til your appointment?


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's a little after 11am here in Ohio... so 4 more hours until I'll leave work for my appointment! I don't think my OH is going to make it to this one but I always tell him I will record the heartbeat for him and anything else of importance in any case that he can't be there :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian, excited about your appointment! And hahaha that was my tip about the meconium :D We call it Baby Pam in Bradley class


----------



## Jrepp

Cheryl I have heard that about coconut oil as well but alas I am allergic to coconut! I can't even touch the stuff without getting hives. Guess Luke will have to do with regular creams.

Jyllian your bump is so cute.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi:
I am having such a tough time at work. It is just way too busy for me to be able to keep up with all the work. What shocks me the most is how I am able to meet all this crazy deadlines!

Completely F*d up if you ask me.

Sorry for being quiet ladies :hugs: I have my check-up appointment at the clinic tomorrow. Wonder when they will start seeing more than once a month... I mean I have a little less than 3 months left till I'm due...



MolGold said:


> Great to hear about our healthy babies, Jamie and Dani!
> 
> Last 2 weeks of work for me, and today I heard Ive to finish my vacation days before ML starts.. yay, that means I get to start sooner! Also me being more active on BnB :D

:yipee: You must be so excited!!!
I know I am excited for you - you are the 1st one in the current group to go on ML and have a baby :dance:



Jrepp said:


> here is my bump pic for this week. Ignore the fact I'm in my swimming suit, my nephew and I were playing in the hose. The ones on the left are week 21, the right is week 22 (technically week 23 but I take bump pics at the end of the week rather than the beginning of the week)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=856361&d=1427841634

You look wonderful!!! I didn't even look that great in a bikini before I fell pregnant :D



mommysylvia said:


> Love the sonos and bump pics ladies :)
> 
> Well my hcg is 58 and he said my uterus is pretty much empty. He prescribed methergine to get me to contract again to flush the remainder out. I'm just scared if I did conceive again what it will do.... what do yall think?

Ah I'm so sorry that you are still in a rut :hugs: 
I wish they would do 1 more blood check to see that the nr did decrease before you take the meds.

Keeping you in my thoughts hun!!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Sylvia did you mention while in the ER that you're getting dark HPTs? I would think if they suspected you could possibly be pregnant again so soon they would look into it :shrug:
> 
> Cheryl not sure if someone mentioned it in this particular thread but I recall it being said that coconut oil (I think) or cooking spray on baby's bottom really helps before the first poopy diaper. The thick black tarry poo is difficult to remove from baby's skin and the oil makes it much easier to clean up and won't harm baby :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 18 weeks today! :happydance:
> View attachment 856493
> 
> 
> To me, I feel like my belly is staying the same but then I compared it to my 6 week belly and definitely can see major growth! I have to remind myself that I still have at least 20 more weeks to go... don't wanna be as big as a bus!
> View attachment 856495
> ​

Nice bump Ms Jyllian!!! 
Good luck at your appointment, hope all goes well (I know it will though) and cannot wait for an update.


----------



## Jrepp

I have avoided taking any tylenol this entire pregnancy, but just had to take one because of a weird pain in my chest. It's under my left breast and is very sharp. I've had these pains before and it was just a pulled muscle, but it usually goes away by the next morning.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Another BnB member on the August Fireflies Facebook group shared info on an app she uses with her bump photos called Photofy and I absolutely love it! The app is free, but the weekly art costs $0.99 (there's also other art and monthly stuff as well that can be used after baby arrives!). You can have the watermark removed from the bottom corner for another $0.99. I figure I can just crop it out if I really wanted to.

Good comparison in the same shirt:

​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, how are you feeling now? Do you think it might be a trapped wind? I get a few of them and moving or breathing sometimes makes it hurt more. Hope you feel better!

Jyllian, I like the comparison :D plus your hair still looks great. How was your appointment?


----------



## Jrepp

It still hurts really really bad! I know it's just some swelling in the cartilage between my ribs but I can't breathe or move without being in pain. I'm currently laying on the heating pad since ice did nothing


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia :hugs: I read your update on the BFP thread. Sorry you're going through this, i know you are ready to move on :( hopefully this medication will let that happen

Thank you yes I've so ready to move on now that I know there's nothing left



MamaBunny2 said:


> Sylvia did you mention while in the ER that you're getting dark HPTs? I would think if they suspected you could possibly be pregnant again so soon they would look into it :shrug:

Yes he still just said its normal since the hormone. I'm so iffy on whether to take the pill or not. I probably will because I'm scared my uterus lining won't be thick enough for baby to implant.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian thkse are cute!! I noticed them on fb :D I downloaded this app Obaby but it's so expensive! Your art is cuter too!

So I haven't asked for good luck dust from you ladies in a while but I am submitting a proposal to a big company I did some work for already tomorrow and I need you to keep everything crossed for me! They're a really big client and I really want the project! I feel like I'll jinx it if I say too much :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

TONS OF GOOD LUCK DUST to you Cheryl! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Grrrrr!!!! I don't mean to complain or be funny but my f'ing work is driving me insane!! 

They are already overworking me and being completely unreasonable!! It is 08h15 here and I'm at clinic for check-up. This means it has only been 15 mins that I've not been at the office and they are already calling me about stuff to do! WTF people!!!! Give me a bloddy break!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

And by the time I finished posting it was 08h19 and they called again. That is twice in not even 20mins time!! I wonder what they are going to do when I'm on maternity leave because they sure as hell will not be phoning me. I've got all their nrs and will not answer any of their calls!


----------



## mdscpa

*
Here's my 29 Weeks Bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2dhfwgx.jpg​

For comparison, 18 weeks vs. 29 weeks


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/xm9aw1.jpg​

Face-to-the-bump picture which i think makes my bump look bigger.


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2emg1hf.jpg

And yes, the hair is short now.​


Baby's growing hands: 8 - 29 Weeks

https://i59.tinypic.com/14cxgz5.gif



​*


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 12 weeks Fi. Welcome to 2nd tri. :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies,

Sylvia I am glad you are being so strong through this. I hope your limbo ends soon with a definite answer :hugs:

Those are some great bump pics Jess and Jillian! Jess, I agree with Pam, bikini suits you so well! Hope your pain subsides! 
Jillian I hope DH can make it, its makes it more real for them. Mine cant come to the next one either :(

Pam I am sorry the office is giving you a hard time. I really wanted to work till later too but its the stress and resultant weight loss/ high BP that made me quit sooner. Can you do that too?

Oh and happy 29 weeks Daphne!

How is everyone else?

AFM, pampered myself today at the spa after 6 months! Who knows when I'll have the time again. As I type someone has decided to lodge their bum in my ribs so I can hardly breathe.. lol!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm going to try and stick out as long as I can... if however medically I HAVE to go sooner I'll do so. I would rather have more time with Matthew. Currently intending on working till 38+6
Someone will be there who will get training 2 weeks before I'm due so the load should be less by that time as I'll just be showing them what to do.

Check up at the clinic this morning. All seems well and fundal height at 28 weeks = 33 cm :shock: I know this is not a lot to go by but kind of makes me think this little guy might not be so little at all :haha:


Traces of protein in my urine but my blood pressure was 102/61 which is my normal and is considered lowish so nobody is worried about the proteins. Will just monitor my blood pressure a bit closer.

Other than that feeling great except for work :rofl:


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Ah I'm so sorry that you are still in a rut :hugs:
> I wish they would do 1 more blood check to see that the nr did decrease before you take the meds.
> 
> Keeping you in my thoughts hun!!

Sorry I thought I had wrote back....


Well bloods won't be necessary since I went to pick up my prescription for the methergine today and it was nearly $200 for 6 pills with my discount!! So I take that as a sign to let it pass naturally.... There was no way we were paying that much jist to put me in pain for 1-2 days when my uterus was basically empty already. My next AF (if I have one), it should come out. Also since I was suppose to start the meds today to expell everything my dh and I bd'd last night. So were NTNP already since I won't be taking the meds.... So much for the 3 month wait before TTC lol. So let's hope for the best outcome for me ladies! :)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm in a bit of a state today. My brother can't seem to catch a break. His girlfriend broke up with him the day before Valentine's day because she had been seeing someone else for weeks, his bank account was drained by some unknown person right after that, his dog passed away last night and they were going to fire him at his work today (thankfully my dad stepped in and told the boss that his dog just died and they agreed to wait until Monday. Hopefully they give him a warning and don't actually fire him). I just feel so bad.


----------



## mdscpa

29 Weeks and 2 Days Update:

So we finally got seen by our doc after 7 weeks from our last appointment and scan. I had urine and blood tests again but they're also gonna check if i have hepa we didn't wait for the result because we were asked to go back again next Saturday for my 2nd Tetanus Toxoid (TT) vaccine. I was supposed to get it today but i got cold and been coughing for 2 days now thank God i don't have a fever. :dance: 

We asked for another scan and baby is still a boy!!!! :dance: He is measuring exactly 2 weeks ahead (31w2d) making my due date on June 4, 2015 (but will stick with my real due date :dance:). He is weighing 1,731 grams and is on the right position, praying he won't change until birth. 

Oh, and we might look for another hospital one last time. We asked if DH is allowed inside the delivery and they said they don't have private rooms for the delivery so men are not allowed inside. Me and DH were so disappointed... I want my DH beside me, it's our first baby and I don't want him to miss that day. FX we find one.

*Potty Shot:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/2agwa36.jpg​

Adam's face: - look at that chin and his chubby little cheeks 


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/2zsd5s8.jpg​

Results:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/8zl893.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/2nuljte.jpg​
*​


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551fca6356251.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z551fcb0f603f7.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*28 WEEKS BUMP​*
https://i.imgur.com/3sgYn8R.jpg​


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely bump Pam.... Matthew is really getting big.... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - your little man seems like he's going to be large! That's great that your appointment went well.

Pam - love the bump


----------



## Jrepp

No


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Daphne - your little man seems like he's going to be large! That's great that your appointment went well.
> 
> Pam - love the bump

I hope he won't be too large for me to deliver naturally.... Still hoping he's just having a growth spurt.


----------



## melewen

Daphne that sucks about the private rooms! Hope you can find a hospital where dh can come 

Pam love the bump!!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, DH found one!!! (near DH's office). He searched all the private hospitals here and called them one by one.... phew!!!! He said he spoke to one lady and said yes it is allowed but only one person the wife's mother or her husband :yipee: She even said that all hospitals here allow it but she's definitely mistaken. We are going to visit that hospital in the next few weeks or in two weeks from today after we visit our current hospital next Saturday for my TT vaccine. :wohoo:


----------



## Jrepp

Check their policy in writing. Sometimes you can find a loop hole


----------



## mdscpa

We are going to visit them and ask the doctor directly and see if this will be IT.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope no more surprised Daphne :hugs:

Jess, a few posts up on this page you posted "no" 
Everything okay?


----------



## mdscpa

We got one more place, the hospital where one of my colleagues gave birth... On to visiting those two in two weeks time... :yipee::dance::wohoo:


----------



## cutieq

That's great news! I'm holding onto hope that he will be there holding your hand.


----------



## mdscpa

That's the plan and i can't imagine giving birth alone with all these strangers looking at my vag... :lol::rofl: Plus, DH really wanted to be there all through out knowing that this is our first child not saying the the next is anything less. Just so glad we found at least two. Going to visit our current hospital one last time next week for the vaccine and ask for our file so we can bring them to the new hospital of we choose the week after.


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies!! I've been mia lately since I went on vaca but I'm back now! Great bump pics ladies! Daphne I hope you get a hospital that DH is allowed to be with you! 

Cheryl- GL on your job prospect! Any news??

Jess- everything ok?? 

Afm: DC was a lot of fun and great weather! Lots of walking around made this girl so exhausted!! And I had a bit of a scare Thursday night when I went to pee and the toilet had red blood in it. The dr says I have a cervical polyp which will bleed from time to time and it s harmless and baby is fine. I've still had spotting but brown, ever since the red blood Thursday. So I'm just trying to keep calm and trust the dr.

We also finally told DHs family last night!! It was great!!! I gave my mother in law the candle and as she read it she looks up at me with a smile and questioning eyes and I just smile and nod yes and she goes "omg!!" And shows the rest of his family and it was like one big exciting gasp and hugs and blessings. Very sweet and fun! I'm telling my moms side of the family tom so that'll be nice and then my dad's side next weekend finally! Good times!!


----------



## Twinsie

10 weeks!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay for bump pics Jamie :dance: Sorry you got a scare and glad that all is fine!

Announcing is so much fun :D


----------



## cutieq

Very cute pic!


----------



## mdscpa

Cute little sprouting bump Jamie!!! :wohoo: for the announcement bet all of them are over the moon.... Sorry about the scare though....


----------



## Jrepp

Everything's fine. Apparently my iPad made a post of its own. Lol. 

I'm excited for you Daphne and eager to hear what they say. Make sure its in writing though because what one person says may change when you are in the moment.

Jamie I'm glad you had a great trip. Cute bump.


----------



## melewen

Excited for the hospital prospects daphne!! Fx

Jamie super cute bump and so happy to hear telling the family went great! I sent in the proposal late Thursday and will probably hear back monday-tuesday. I'm kinda nervous if I DO get it! They have a TON of followers and they'd all be seeing my work.. Ahhhh. Scared!

Got my doppler and I'm totally in love :) thanks to Jess for some great tips I got to hear the heartbeat strong for a while tonight!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad to hear all is okay Jess :D

Good luck with the job prospect Cheryl, I hope you get it! :yipee: for hearing heart beat!!!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: for hearing the heartbeat Cheryl..... That will help you calm whenever you worry and keep you accommodated while waiting for scans....


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5520e3479bdc0.gif


----------



## mdscpa

https://youtu.be/mFoANUdo4SU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFoANUdo4SU


----------



## melewen

Daphne I didn't get past the first two seconds of that video, haha! Omg those women shrieking.. I'm trying not to watch any painful or scary births or read their stories! What's it about?


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne I didn't get past the first two seconds of that video, haha! Omg those women shrieking.. I'm trying not to watch any painful or scary births or read their stories! What's it about?

It's actually about men. Ante-natal class for men (first time dad) and they're freaking funny I'm watching another episode now... One dad is so squeamish about poop and the other is so addicted to his xbox and cellphone and not paying attention to what their wives are going through. It's all about preparing the men about labor and birth. No scary stuff were showed. Oh, and the other dad who said he won't go south actually did and so happy he did. They cried and that makes me so emotional... :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

And here's the second one i'm watching. I like the robot baby they gave them. :haha:


https://youtu.be/bsdEvlCamgk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsdEvlCamgk


----------



## melewen

Haha! That's cute. DH definitely freaked out when we watched all the videos in Bradley class!!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Excited for the hospital prospects daphne!! Fx
> 
> Jamie super cute bump and so happy to hear telling the family went great! I sent in the proposal late Thursday and will probably hear back monday-tuesday. I'm kinda nervous if I DO get it! They have a TON of followers and they'd all be seeing my work.. Ahhhh. Scared!
> 
> Got my doppler and I'm totally in love :) thanks to Jess for some great tips I got to hear the heartbeat strong for a while tonight!

I'm so glad you found it!! You should have messaged me last night on facebook. I could have used some cheering up. 



mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Daphne I didn't get past the first two seconds of that video, haha! Omg those women shrieking.. I'm trying not to watch any painful or scary births or read their stories! What's it about?
> 
> It's actually about men. Ante-natal class for men (first time dad) and they're freaking funny I'm watching another episode now... One dad is so squeamish about poop and the other is so addicted to his xbox and cellphone and not paying attention to what their wives are going through. It's all about preparing the men about labor and birth. No scary stuff were showed. Oh, and the other dad who said he won't go south actually did and so happy he did. They cried and that makes me so emotional... :cry:Click to expand...

This reminds me of talking to Ronny yesterday. I had a brilliant idea of getting some clothes specifically for the hospital bag so we could get packed up now and just have it in the car. I asked him if I should get him a pair of shorts he could throw away so if I wanted him to rub my back in the tub he wouldnt possibly ruin his new clothes.....he told me that it was too weird for him to rub my back in a hospital tub lol. I then asked what we should do with the computer andnhis tablet everyday so if/when I go into labor we have it so he doesn't have to stop off at home. I don't really want all these people just sitting around starting at me lol. 

So I had a pretty bad day yesterday. Some of it was bad in a good kind of way and some was bad in a bad kind of way. First off little Luke would not stop moving. It was so incredibly painful! It was like large movements literally from the time I woke up to the time I culdnt stay awake any longer. I googled too much fetal movement and freaked myself out that he was going to die from moving too much. He's in there kicking away right now though so I guess he's ok. The bad part of the day I posted over in the other thread. It boils down to my Inlaws having their baby and not bothering to tell us. We found out via facebook several hours after she was born.


----------



## mdscpa

* https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55224f0c4e514.gif
 Enjoy your maternity leave. 




https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55224f656321a.gif
 You're now entering the last week of 2nd Tri 




https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55224fc48a203.gif
 Just 1 more month and you're half-way through 







*​


----------



## cutieq

Your updates are so stinking cute! Such the cheerleader. I love it!

I'm starting to feel more flutters but not 100% certain yet that it's baby. I'm 99% sure though. I'm ready for KICKS!

Also, leg cramps are driving me nuts nuts nuts.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess that is just awful to hear about your brother :nope: Hoping he has some better luck in the near future. I really need to count my blessings and be more thankful.

Hope you feel better Daphne and YAY for finding a hospital that will allow DH in with you during the birth! :happydance: I couldn't imagine anywhere NOT allowing the SO in with the mother during such an important time.

Glad you had a wonderful trip Jamie and that the bleed isn't anything to worry about. How exciting to be able to announce! Cute lil bump!

Cheryl I saw your doppler video on IG the other day, that's great!

Pam your bump is adorable! Getting closer to D-day... :happydance:

I've been MIA for a few days because things had gotten *VERY* rough at home between my OH and I. We spent our first night apart ever in a little over a year that we've been together but it was necessary. We are trying to reassess what's really important right now and hopefully move forward from here. I have been a crazy, stressed out, anxiety ridden mess since I got my :bfp: and am trying to completely turn around my attitude and ways of thinking in order to keep myself calm while focusing on and enjoying all the positive things I have to be grateful for :thumbup:

I finally felt baby kick my hand for the first time Thursday evening! S/he was very busy that night, moving all over and keeping me awake because I couldn't do anything but lay there in excitement and awe feeling my LO's movments. Had my daughter's 10th birthday party on Saturday at a local skating rink and had a pretty good turnout, even tho my two good friends and their kids were unable to attend. Then saw the baby kick my lower tummy out a few times late that night!!! I cried happy tears. Some photos from Easter Sunday:


​
Not sure if I went into much detail last week but my doctor appointment Wednesday went well. I have gained 17 pounds so far :wacko: and doctor told me to watch my weight and watch the salt. He had no trouble finding the baby with the doppler and I got my ultrasound scheduled for April 27th! :happydance: I have my 22 week appointment that week as well on the 29th.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL3erlX-pPc


----------



## melewen

Thanks Daphne!

Just wanted to pop in a little before my bump update and say I got the contract with that big company! I'm so excited because there's so much we need to buy and pay off and omg I'm kind of freaking out because they have half a million followers on facebook alone ahhh


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay!!! Congrats Cheryl!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian, happy belated b-day to DD. Sorry things have been rough for you and SO, I hope it turns around. 

Glad for you and Dani starting to feel your babies moving! So exciting :D

Yay Cheryl!!! HUGE congrats!!! You'll be great and half a million followers will love you as much as we do!


----------



## mdscpa

So much for an update Jyllian... That's just so awesome.... Will you find out baby's gender on the 27th? :dance: 17lbs already??? :wacko: 

Cheryl, huge congrats on getting the contract.... Hopefully you'll get more from their followers.....

As for the new hospital, we are going to the one close to DH's office a long way drive when i go to labor but it'll be a perfect place. I asked one of my friends who, fortunately, is working in that hospital and got some information. She said i'll be staying there for two days from birth (longer if necessary) and have our son in a private room where DH can come during delivery. It's a perfect place since DH only gets 1 day leave (new labor code is 3 days but will be effective after 6 mos). He can come and visit me on the next day anytime he wants since the hospital is just across the road from his work... :yipee:


----------



## melewen

Thanks ladies!!

Jyllian glad to hear you guys are trying to work it out. Love the heartbeat video! And I need you take a video next time LO is kicking at the belly lol. I have been feeling little twingy pushy feelings when I'm really still and THINK it's baby, it's always very localized and just for a while here and there then stops. But I have no idea!

Dani I agree about Daphne's cheerleader skills! Aren't we lucky to have her?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is great Daphne!!

I'm starting to do a lot of reading as I we have about a 30 to 40 min drive to hospital when I go into labor. Trying to get as much info as I can so that I can labor at home for the most and then have enough time to drive to hospital once contractions get closer. This is all freaking me out and making me scared of being there way too early or not getting there in time :(


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, me and DH are trying to do our own reading as well about labor.. Like you we don't want to end up rushing to the hospital or be there so early.... The hospital is almost an hour drive with a heavy traffic 20 mins without. I found one app called EBPregnancy it has the weekly update, labor information and, contraction timer etc. It's a very good app.... :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Pamela, baby is actually moving and poking me as I type! 

Yup Daphne, 17 pounds :toothpick: I definitely plan on walking the neighborhood this summer and lots of swimming! I gained 30 with my DS, 40 with my DD... so maybe 50 with this baby? Yikes... As far as I know we are finding out gender. I'm so excited! I even put a countdown ticker on my phone :laugh2:

Cheryl I for sure will get a video next time! Hopefully tonight, as the baby seems to get pretty active at around 8pm or so...

Amidst all the chaos I had a huge realization that I have turned into my mother :dohh: which isn't ALL terrible, BUT she does tend to focus on all the negatives. She was just doing it last week when she was over, talking to my DD about all the "downsides" to having a baby in the house and telling me I have NO idea what it's like raising a baby and working full time. I get it, it's a task but MANY women (and men) do it. I think I'm going to be OK :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm only good cheering here and not on the field... as i don't wanna end up like this. :haha: :rofl:


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/zxa2a8.jpg


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: that's perfect!


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## melewen

:rofl: too silly!!

Pam you might want to read the Bradley method book, it really really teaches you the signposts of different stages of labor so most of us get to the hospital when we're dilated enough to be admitted but not too late that you can't get settled! I was amazed by the info

It's bump day yaaallllll!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/16weekscollage-silent.jpg
The bump seems so much bigger than it looks right here!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/GIF.gif
It feels wrong but I'm now craving guacamole..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/16-weeks-harry-potter.gif
And just for fun! Some Harry Potter action


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Cheryl your bump is really showing! Always look forward to your updates and fruit progression!

OK, so I just read this article and watched the video. I'm not sure what's going on with this lady and what exactly she's wearing that makes people so nasty towards her?

https://features.aol.com/video/preg...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl6|sec1_lnk3&pLid=638475


----------



## MamaBunny2

And omigosh the Gerber baby is 90! Must be crazy for her to see her face on EVERY Gerber brand item still!

https://features.aol.com/video/meet...=maing-grid7|main5|dl16|sec1_lnk3&pLid=637900


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- I'm sorry you and your OH have been struggling. Are you guys on the mend?? I know you were super crazy busy last week/wknd so was he not helping you out and that made you mad/sad? I hope things start getting better. Excited that you'll be finding out the gender this month!! Cheryl too right???!!

Cheryl- great bump! It really doesn't look bigger in the pics but the video I feel like I can tell better that it's bigger. You look great!! And congrats on the job!!!! 

Daphne- so happy you found a hospital that works perfect!! I can't imagine only having my hubby with me for one day! That seems tough! I hope you have other family around to help with the baby at home during the day!

Afm: still feeling nauseous a few times a day but getting a bit better. Shared the news with my moms family yesterday and it was great! I basically walked up to my grandpa with the u/s pic and said here's your great grandchild coming in October!! And I was wearing a shirt that says Mommys little Easter egg and a pic of an egg down near my belly. So I revealed the shirt (that was being covered by a sweater) once I took the u/s out. Everyone was surprised and excited!

I don't really have a fun way to tell my dad's side of the Fam for next Sunday. They are all big drinkers of wine (like me !) so Im sure as soon as I turn down a glass of wine, which I never do , they'll know I'm pregnant haha.


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- DH and I are moving around July/august to be closer to our families . If I decide to stay with my dr that I have now, I'll have an hour commute to the hospital too!! I'm pretty sure we will switch drs since I'll live 10 mins from the hospital I used to work for. I just hope I like the new dr as much as my current one!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie perhaps you could give the a bottle of wine along with a little note, using the words wine and whine or wining and whining to reference them drinking and you having a newborn? Or I saw something that said "Drink this for be because I'm a mommy to be!"


----------



## melewen

Jamie it really shows in dresses for some reason, I mean huge! I don't find out the sex til next month :( towards the end of the month too!


----------



## Twinsie

Jylian- that's a great idea! I can def bring a bottle of wine and have a note attached! Cute!

Cheryl- ughhhhhhhhhh!!!! Is that by choice on ur part or where you live you have to wait so long?? That's brutal!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess that is just awful to hear about your brother :nope: Hoping he has some better luck in the near future. I really need to count my blessings and be more thankful.
> 
> Hope you feel better Daphne and YAY for finding a hospital that will allow DH in with you during the birth! :happydance: I couldn't imagine anywhere NOT allowing the SO in with the mother during such an important time.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful trip Jamie and that the bleed isn't anything to worry about. How exciting to be able to announce! Cute lil bump!
> 
> Cheryl I saw your doppler video on IG the other day, that's great!
> 
> Pam your bump is adorable! Getting closer to D-day... :happydance:
> 
> I've been MIA for a few days because things had gotten *VERY* rough at home between my OH and I. We spent our first night apart ever in a little over a year that we've been together but it was necessary. We are trying to reassess what's really important right now and hopefully move forward from here. I have been a crazy, stressed out, anxiety ridden mess since I got my :bfp: and am trying to completely turn around my attitude and ways of thinking in order to keep myself calm while focusing on and enjoying all the positive things I have to be grateful for :thumbup:
> 
> I finally felt baby kick my hand for the first time Thursday evening! S/he was very busy that night, moving all over and keeping me awake because I couldn't do anything but lay there in excitement and awe feeling my LO's movments. Had my daughter's 10th birthday party on Saturday at a local skating rink and had a pretty good turnout, even tho my two good friends and their kids were unable to attend. Then saw the baby kick my lower tummy out a few times late that night!!! I cried happy tears. Some photos from Easter Sunday:
> 
> 
> View attachment 857451
> View attachment 857453
> ​
> Not sure if I went into much detail last week but my doctor appointment Wednesday went well. I have gained 17 pounds so far :wacko: and doctor told me to watch my weight and watch the salt. He had no trouble finding the baby with the doppler and I got my ultrasound scheduled for April 27th! :happydance: I have my 22 week appointment that week as well on the 29th.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL3erlX-pPc

Im sorry you and your so are spending some time apart. Hopefully he figures out some stuff and comes back better than ever. 17 pounds!! I'm barely there now lol.



melewen said:


> Thanks Daphne!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in a little before my bump update and say I got the contract with that big company! I'm so excited because there's so much we need to buy and pay off and omg I'm kind of freaking out because they have half a million followers on facebook alone ahhh

Yay!! Congrats!



mdscpa said:


> So much for an update Jyllian... That's just so awesome.... Will you find out baby's gender on the 27th? :dance: 17lbs already??? :wacko:
> 
> Cheryl, huge congrats on getting the contract.... Hopefully you'll get more from their followers.....
> 
> As for the new hospital, we are going to the one close to DH's office a long way drive when i go to labor but it'll be a perfect place. I asked one of my friends who, fortunately, is working in that hospital and got some information. She said i'll be staying there for two days from birth (longer if necessary) and have our son in a private room where DH can come during delivery. It's a perfect place since DH only gets 1 day leave (new labor code is 3 days but will be effective after 6 mos). He can come and visit me on the next day anytime he wants since the hospital is just across the road from his work... :yipee:

That's awesome Daphne. I'm glad you guy found what you are looking for!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> That is great Daphne!!
> 
> I'm starting to do a lot of reading as I we have about a 30 to 40 min drive to hospital when I go into labor. Trying to get as much info as I can so that I can labor at home for the most and then have enough time to drive to hospital once contractions get closer. This is all freaking me out and making me scared of being there way too early or not getting there in time :(

Better to get there too early than too late!! Perhaps if you arrive too early you can walk the hospital to kill time.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Thanks Pamela, baby is actually moving and poking me as I type!
> 
> Yup Daphne, 17 pounds :toothpick: I definitely plan on walking the neighborhood this summer and lots of swimming! I gained 30 with my DS, 40 with my DD... so maybe 50 with this baby? Yikes... As far as I know we are finding out gender. I'm so excited! I even put a countdown ticker on my phone :laugh2:
> 
> Cheryl I for sure will get a video next time! Hopefully tonight, as the baby seems to get pretty active at around 8pm or so...
> 
> Amidst all the chaos I had a huge realization that I have turned into my mother :dohh: which isn't ALL terrible, BUT she does tend to focus on all the negatives. She was just doing it last week when she was over, talking to my DD about all the "downsides" to having a baby in the house and telling me I have NO idea what it's like raising a baby and working full time. I get it, it's a task but MANY women (and men) do it. I think I'm going to be OK :winkwink:

You are going to do a great job.


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: got a wild hair to finish the diaper covers I started weeks ago. I got one done lol. It took a bit longer than I thought it would. I may need to make inserts since the store bought ones don't fit so well but I'm going to try it out on my nephew first.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melewen

Jess the diaper covers looks great!!

Jamie my doula requested we keep the ultrasounds to a minimum so we are just waiting for the regular 20-week anatomy scan which is early May and then we are having a reveal party.. But the weekend of the scan is a big wedding we're all going to and the next weekend is our cruise! So we won't find out at the reveal til two weeks later but I bet you I can figure it out with the 3D scans in hand ;) I honestly don't mind at this point! I was obsessed at the beginning but it's not a big deal anymore for some reason. I could probably go team yellow now!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5523832b6bf8c.gif

That diaper cover is so cute....


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552383da09031.gif​

Jamie - too bad we don't have any relatives here :cry: it will definitely be a big challenge for me and DH but i'm sure we'll make it through. It's just really sad not celebrating this pregnancy with families but we just have to be strong and think of the positives, soon they will see our son. :D


Cheryl - always looking lovely :D .... Bump is definitely showing. :dance: And I LOOOOOOOVE <3 the harry potter action.... :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you!! I can't believe we made it this far. It's so reassuring to know that your tiny person has the ability to survive out of the womb. Only 16 (hopefully only 14) weeks to go!


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I have been implementing my new, more care free, positive, productive mentality and it seems to be helping. I don't let my OH's spending affect me. He bought lunch for himself yesterday and today (plus his usual unnecessary items, perhaps?) He got paid yesterday and gave me the set amount towards our shared bills and handled his overdue cell phone bill and credit card payment... but he is still behind on another bill of his and I'm sure he won't set aside any money to help buy any groceries if we decide to shop this week. Not my problem :winkwink: 

Yesterday I planned to get a lot done at home after work and even though I had to keep telling myself on the drive home to NOT sit down and stay focused and motivated, I managed to stick with it and made the bed (I always just leave it unmade, with the nice "decorative pillows thrown in the corner of the room), put away some clothes that were lying around the bedroom, did all the dishes, cooked dinner, tidied up the kitchen, vacuumed the living room rug, dusted a few shelves I gave up on over the weekend, made space to put away the crap ton of board games that had been laying out since we started the reno and washed, Tidied up the living room, dried and put away a few loads of laundry before having to pick up my DD from my ex husband's. It was never ending but I felt great accomplishing so much in an evening after work... and on a Monday. Great way to start my week :thumbup: New bedroom carpet is coming Thursday first thing in the morning and am hoping I can paint my DS and DD's new bedrooms, shampoo the carpets and have their furniture moved over the weekend while they are away. Much to keep me busy until my ultrasound in a little over 2 weeks!


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- congrats on the big milestone!! Diaper looks great!

Daphne- where are your families? I hope you have a super easy none fussy baby!! :)

Cheryl- ok I gotcha. Well as long as you aren't dying waiting! That's good! I can understand that. I thought I'd be more anxious too! I kind of enjoy the suspense of not knowing. Plus I'm pretty sure it's a boy based on my O pains (in the afternoon) and when we dtd (that night) so I'm not in a super rush to confirm it's a boy!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jylian- sounds great!! You were very productive!! I wax proud I did the dishes this morning and cleaned the bathroom sink lol. Little victories!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love the diaper covers Jess! Happy v-day as well. 

Jyllian, I have a few things at home if you want to come and help. Heart burn is screwing me over plus I'm lazy this week :haha:

Cheryl, don't you dare go team yellow on my ass now! I've invested a lot and need to know the gender :rofl:

As mentioned, heart burn is kicking my ass. I wake up in the early hours of the morning and have to grab for Gaviscon because it is just too much. It doesn't matter what I eat, don't eat or how I sit etc it is there constantly. 

I've said many times before that I live in a small coastal town and recently I found out that we are 13 mommies for 2015! I didn't know until I got invited to join in the secret Facebook group. 3 ladies has already given birth and I'm next :D I'm so happy about this as now I don't have to worry about whether there will be friend's Matthew's age etc :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Jamie our immediate family are scattered all over the world. To make it easy here's the breakdown:

My Family:
Parents - Philippines
1st Sister - Philippines
2nd brother - Philippines
3rd sister - Canada
Me the youngest - Saudi

DH's Family:
Mother - Philippines
Father - US (DH last saw him when he was just 8 yrs old)
1st brother - US
2nd brother - Philippines
3rd my DH - Saudi
4th sister - Singapore (currently having vacation in Qatar with her husband celebrating 1 year wedding anniv)
5th brother - Philippines
6th sister - Philippines

So its just me and DH here both working as accountants....


----------



## MamaBunny2

One of my very good friends, who is two weeks ahead of me in pregnancy, just had her ultrasound today and announced they are having another boy! After she had posted side by side bump comparisons from both pregnancies I told her my one and only guess was a boy just based on the way she was carrying. Their son is a year and a half and it took them 5+ years to conceive him. This baby took only ONE night... on her DH's birthday according to her :blush: I'm so happy for them! I'm now totally convinced I'm having a girl for sure. I told her she would be having my boy and I'd be having her girl. We shall see in a couple of weeks...


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Pam you have nothing to worry about, our gender reveal party is already completely planned! :D But yall remember how completely obsessed I was a couple months ago! By the way.. cannot even believe I'm ALMOST five months.. omg! I was looking at pictures of Kate Middleton's six month belly and going omg I am going to be a million times bigger than her and then I realized I'm only 5 weeks from that! The days drag but the weeks.. flying!


----------



## cutieq

EEK! Just registered for some parenting classes. We're doing breastfeeding, daddy boot camp, bringing home baby, and Labor & Delivery which includes a hospital tour. I can't believe this is all happening!


----------



## melewen

Sounds awesome dani!! I need to do a breastfeeding class!


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, my friend didn't do one and says she regrets it. It's 20-30 bucks so I say worth it!


----------



## melewen

I definitely plan on it! Also going to a couple LLL meetings before september


----------



## Jrepp

What is an lll meeting?


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Dani.. :dance:.. We don't have anything like that here so i'm so jealous.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5524d2aeada0b.gif

1 week til half-way... :wohoo: Oh, i can't wait to see what you're having. If you're instinct is correct then you'll be joining Kenna with team pink... :yipee:



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We don't have those classes close by either so I'm jealous too :brat: :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know my area offers birthing classes (I went with each of my pregnancies), hospital birthing and postpartum wing tours as well as the option to attend a seminar where you can get all of your necessary paperwork to fill out beforehand and bring with you to the hospital when it's time to deliver so you aren't forced to sift through all that during your stay. I'll have to look into a breastfeeding class, I'd like to take one!

19 weeks today! 
​
Baby really popped me on my hand last night! Kicks are getting more and more frequent and are getting some power to em!


----------



## melewen

Jess la leche league. Have you been yet? It's supposed to be an awesome resource for breastfeeding moms

Looking good jyllian!


----------



## mdscpa

Looking fab Jyllian!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

I haven't even heard of it. I am signing up for a fewer classes though....one that covers labor and delivery basics, a breastfeeding class and possibly newborn care class. They are all offered free from the hospital and just provided kind of an overview. I know a lot about newborn care but not everything lol.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Even though I've been through this twice already I am letting my OH decide if we will attend the birthing classes, as it's _his_ first. 

While pregnant with my son, I had attended the birthing class and during one class we watched a real live birth video. During the actual birth part, one of the partners suddenly got up out of his chair, walked out of the room and then there was a loud 'thud" just outside... he had collapsed/fainted against a big metal door! :rofl: I felt so bad for his SO but it was pretty funny too :laugh2: I am super queasy over the smallest things now, I've noticed. I told my OH that I hope *I* don't pass out during delivery! :dohh:


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- your families are definitely all over the place! 

Cheryl- I've heard great things about LLL and I know they helped my sister out a lot when she was struggling with breast feeding. She was able to get through it and is still BFing at 7.5 months. I def wanna take some classes so I don't feel totally clueless but sometimes too much info freaks me out too!

Looking great jyllian!!


----------



## Twinsie

Afm: all I want to eat is CARBS!! I love salads but they so don't appeal to me right now. I want garlic bread, pizza, salty potato chips and pasta with lots of cheese!! Lol I'm trying so hard to resist the urge! But I have never been good at that! Ugh!! #cravingsarereal


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jamie.... We're fine and on the plus side I have my BnB Family..... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Afm: all I want to eat is CARBS!! I love salads but they so don't appeal to me right now. I want garlic bread, pizza, salty potato chips and pasta with lots of cheese!! Lol I'm trying so hard to resist the urge! But I have never been good at that! Ugh!! #cravingsarereal


Salty food craving could mean Baby Boy on board... Old wives tale as i read. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Alright, registered for classes and just need to confirm whether or not I need to register hubby for one class.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie that sounds just like MY cravings!

Gosh darn internet making me nearly bawl at work! :cry:

https://www.aol.com/article/2015/04...=maing-grid7|main5|dl12|sec1_lnk3&pLid=640201

Thought it would be cool to do something like that with my dad's image for my mom for a gift...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Twinsie said:


> Afm: all I want to eat is CARBS!! I love salads but they so don't appeal to me right now. I want garlic bread, pizza, salty potato chips and pasta with lots of cheese!! Lol I'm trying so hard to resist the urge! But I have never been good at that! Ugh!! #cravingsarereal

I totally agree with Daphne.... my vote for you is boy :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

HaPpY 19 wEeKs Jyllian!!! Looking great as always!!!


----------



## mdscpa

30 Weeks Pregnant Bump Update


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2uza58m.jpg​

18 Weeks vs. 30 Weeks Bump Comparison


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/ne6w5w.jpg​

26 Weeks vs. 30 Weeks Bare Bump Comparison - I can finally see changes with my belly button :dance:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/34gpqux.jpg​

Baby's growing hands from 8 weeks to 30 weeks

https://i60.tinypic.com/ippdtz.gif​



​


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55263153d0eae.gif


----------



## melewen

Happy 30 weeks daphne!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Daphne you're really coming along! Love seeing the bump comparisons!

Carpet install is happening this very moment! Here's photos from this morning, before the installer arrived:


----------



## cutieq

I'm an emotional wreck this morning. In a good way. I let baby listen to some tunes last night but wanted to find some meaningful tunes. I stumbled across Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Bob Marley and it's perfect. Baby kicked with approval. I can't wait to play it for him and sing it (horribly) to him. This is my rainbow baby! How can you be so in love with a being you've never met.


----------



## Twinsie

cutieq said:


> I'm an emotional wreck this morning. In a good way. I let baby listen to some tunes last night but wanted to find some meaningful tunes. I stumbled across Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Bob Marley and it's perfect. Baby kicked with approval. I can't wait to play it for him and sing it (horribly) to him. This is my rainbow baby! How can you be so in love with a being you've never met.


Awww that's so sweet and I love that song!! It is a beautiful song.


----------



## Twinsie

Happy 30 weeks daphne!!!

Jylian- exciting about the carpets!! How are you and your oh doing ??


----------



## Twinsie

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> Afm: all I want to eat is CARBS!! I love salads but they so don't appeal to me right now. I want garlic bread, pizza, salty potato chips and pasta with lots of cheese!! Lol I'm trying so hard to resist the urge! But I have never been good at that! Ugh!! #cravingsarereal
> 
> I totally agree with Daphne.... my vote for you is boy :DClick to expand...

I'm convinced it's a boy so I think you girls are right!! Now we just have to wait 7 more weeks to confirm. :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie we are doing very well actually, thank for asking! We are SO much alike that when we bump heads it gets pretty ugly but then we realize how much we have going for us and focus on the good and things are much better :thumbup:

The carpet is done! Just need to put in the baseboard and casing around the door and closet. It's a bit darker than we thought it would be but both agree that the white baseboard will break it up a bit and, regardless, the room looks good overall and is finally usable space in our house! My OH is super anxious to move the bedroom furniture in this evening :happydance:



​
I'm curious to see how our similar cravings turn out gender-wise for each of us!


----------



## Twinsie

Me too!!! Room looks awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## melewen

Love the room Jyllian!

My cravings are alllllll over the place. Sometimes it's Arbys and mozzarella sticks, otherwise I am dying for strawberry cream cheese! I don't usually ever craze sweets though so that's been the biggest difference by far

And here's baby's crazy heartbeat from my appointment today!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0UsUkSeHxc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love the room Jylllian!!! Looks amazing and so happy that you and SO are doing better :D

Cheryl, great HB :D

Daphne:
https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5526dd152044e.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so it has been uhm... I don't know how long, but I finally got to "gardening" in the nether regions... It was a mission and then some... bump in the way, then I think I have the bump to the side and BOOM a boob pops in and I loose my grip of the mirror. Anyway now I have a stiff neck and a clean shaven turkey :rofl:

If it wasn't for my big bump and u/s I would not blame DH if he did not think I was pregnant. Matthew is a little bugger at times :D
I lie on the couch and he is kicking away - I call DH to feel and then Matthew stops. Dh leaves and Matthew starts again.
I lie in the bath and have loads of fun watching him wriggle and make my belly wobble - I call DH and what does he do? HE STOPS :haha:

DH hasn't seen or felt any of his movements yet because he just doesn't seem to want to show or do anything except for me :)


----------



## startd

Thanks Daphne, and congrats on reaching 30 weeks! Not too long to go for you now

Jyllian, the room looks great. It'll feel fantastic when your furniture goes in

I've been reading but been very quiet as I've been away. I have my NT scan on Monday and am finally starting to feel more like myself. Glad to see everyone is doing well


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- bring your cell phone into the bathroom and take a video while your relaxed and Matthew is kicking away! Would that work to show your hubby??

Cheryl- great hb!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think he's a mommy's boy already :haha: I might have to start resorting to sneaky things like that to get it recorded.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela that's too funny! :rofl: Ahh what a little stinker! Hopefully Matthew isn't camera shy!

We got the furniture moved into the room :happydance:

​
Will put in baseboard, casing around the door and closet, and bi-fold closet doors hopefully this weekend :thumbup: Wish I would've purchased two nightstands when I got my furniture a few years ago because now they don't have that collection anywhere :nope: My OH is really pleased that it's finally "finished" and I must say I'm really proud of him for doing all of that work and the end result, especially with no experience really.

I think my kiddos are anxious to start on their new bedrooms so that's how I'll be spending my weekend - cleaning carpets, painting and moving stuff (light things like clothing and random crap of course, my OH and son move the furniture).


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It looks great Jyllian! Well done :D


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so it has been uhm... I don't know how long, but I finally got to "gardening" in the nether regions... It was a mission and then some... bump in the way, then I think I have the bump to the side and BOOM a boob pops in and I loose my grip of the mirror. Anyway now I have a stiff neck and a clean shaven turkey :rofl:
> 
> If it wasn't for my big bump and u/s I would not blame DH if he did not think I was pregnant. Matthew is a little bugger at times :D
> I lie on the couch and he is kicking away - I call DH to feel and then Matthew stops. Dh leaves and Matthew starts again.
> I lie in the bath and have loads of fun watching him wriggle and make my belly wobble - I call DH and what does he do? HE STOPS :haha:
> 
> DH hasn't seen or felt any of his movements yet because he just doesn't seem to want to show or do anything except for me :)

Luke does that a lot as well. Last night hubby just kept is hand there and I think Luke must have forgotten he was there because he started moving around like crazy under hubby's hand. Tricky little dudes!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Pamela that's too funny! :rofl: Ahh what a little stinker! Hopefully Matthew isn't camera shy!
> 
> We got the furniture moved into the room :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 858489
> ​
> Will put in baseboard, casing around the door and closet, and bi-fold closet doors hopefully this weekend :thumbup: Wish I would've purchased two nightstands when I got my furniture a few years ago because now they don't have that collection anywhere :nope: My OH is really pleased that it's finally "finished" and I must say I'm really proud of him for doing all of that work and the end result, especially with no experience really.
> 
> I think my kiddos are anxious to start on their new bedrooms so that's how I'll be spending my weekend - cleaning carpets, painting and moving stuff (light things like clothing and random crap of course, my OH and son move the furniture).

Looks awesome!! I bet you are relieved for it to be done.


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful room, Jyllian!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sneaky little dudes indeed, Jess.

Okay so it is 01h30 and I'm still awake at a club with dh and his friend :shock: DH's friend came out of an 8 year relationship and needs some cheering. I know a club sounds hectic but we are playing pool in the non-smoking area. Funny enough music is loud and Matthew doesn't seem to be too phased by it... I think he'll be like me, sleep through anything :haha:

I'm not a bad mom for being out now am I? I don't know why I feel a bit silly but I'm not drinking, smoking or dancing on tables like I use to :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Not a bad mom at all! You're still human :) enjoy. It actually sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5528e3a81098d.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5528e3e3ec46e.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5528e37a38cc7.gif​


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, given a choice here I would do the same.... Enjoy as long as you know it won't harm baby Matthew....


----------



## mdscpa

We finally got the result, ALL tests came back great... Urine normal, blood test normal, sugar level normal, hepa negative... :wohoo: She checked baby Adam's position and she said everything is still good, he's still head down... :yipee: 

She asked if i'm having BH and told her yeah, it's been a lot. She affirmed that at 8 months it's going to be stronger and more frequent so she gave me cyclogest (progesterone) asked her why and if it has any side effects in the baby and she said it won't affect the baby. This is to reduce pre-term labour. I really like her.... Too bad we had to change hospital.

We asked her regarding our records and told her that i'm not going to deliver our baby there. She tried to convince me not to transfer anymore. She said that my DH won't help me inside the delivery room so it's not that important and that i can handle the pain by myself if anything most of men faint. Told her that it isn't just about that and i know he can handle it. End of discussion.... :haha: Don't have to explain why....


----------



## mdscpa

Love the room Jyllian.... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I got to bed at 03h00 am this morning :sleep: and only woke up at 11h00 am :sleep: :haha:

I did have a lot of fun playing pool, laughing and I poked sum fun at the people who were REALLY drunk :rofl: 

I think I might be ready for an afternoon nap now hahahaha


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 29 weeks, Pam!!!!!! And lol, sounds like a good time :)


----------



## melewen

Pam that's the best part of going out preggers! Reminding dh of the weird things he said the night before and popping out of bed like "good MOOOOORNING WORLD!!!!!!" And he's like "ughhhhhhhhjhjj" hahaha. Oh how the tables have turned NON?!

Daphne your doc sounds like awesome and awful all in one breath. I get she wants you to stay there but dh won't do anything in the room?! He will faint?! I know that in that culture it's much more segregated by sex (dh is half Pakistani) and there are some very er.. Different expectations but it's weird to assume everyone is that way! My FIL is a doctor and has convinced himself that eating pork and drinking is actually objectively bad for you so he tries to tell us that all the time. We're like ok thanks...: but I have to drink secretly (well I openly drink one glass but do you think that's all I'm imbibing to handle throwing thanksgiving for so many crazy family members?) at thanksgiving and I give dh and my BIL drinks in like opaque cups! Ha! I'm pretty sure he knows dh will be in the room with me and he definitely knows he did Bradley class with me but I wonder what he did with his wife.. Interesting...


----------



## melewen

Afm I think my bump is still as tiny as it was many weeks ago! When I'm laying down its like not there at all. I get soooo bloated though of course. I haven't gained any weight but my OB said as long as I gain 20 pounds we're fine. Oh and she will let me go to 41w2d before being induced! I was very happy to hear that and her reasoning was great. She's also looking into finding the elusive birthing pool at the hospital we're delivering at for me :) ooooh I love her! I told her if it was up to me I'd give birth in a forest with a priestess and she died laughing and was like "ahhhh you're so cute!" and kept repeating it like every four minutes and told all the nurses hahaha that just tells me she accepts my super hippieness! The other doc I see would've been like "well you know that forests are not very sanitary :not amused:" womp womp


----------



## mdscpa

She was just trying to get a hold of us to stay there. She's just wrong to assume that all men are weak when it comes to those kind of event and that they will not be of help for their wives. I know she was just not accustomed to seeing men inside the delivery. :haha: We never had any antenatal class or birthing class but me and DH have been watching videos on youtube (one born every minute) about birth just to have any idea of what to expect. DH doesn't seem to be grossed at it... So i guessed he's well prepared. :rofl:

We also ended up buying a hospital bag yesterday, we just have to wash Adam's clothes and start preparing them. DH hasn't set up the crib yet he said he'll do it next month no need to rush, we have time i think :haha:

I think your bump is slowly growing (compared to the rest of us), but i have a feeling that you'll wake up one day with a huge bump... I want to see when that happens... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Afm I think my bump is still as tiny as it was many weeks ago! When I'm laying down its like not there at all. I get soooo bloated though of course. I haven't gained any weight but my OB said as long as I gain 20 pounds we're fine. Oh and she will let me go to 41w2d before being induced! I was very happy to hear that and her reasoning was great. She's also looking into finding the elusive birthing pool at the hospital we're delivering at for me :) ooooh I love her! I told her if it was up to me I'd give birth in a forest with a priestess and she died laughing and was like "ahhhh you're so cute!" and kept repeating it like every four minutes and told all the nurses hahaha that just tells me she accepts my super hippieness! The other doc I see would've been like "well you know that forests are not very sanitary :not amused:" womp womp

Your bump still is kinda tiny but I have a feeling some day soon you're going to wake up and BAM! It will be there. It's difficult to compare bump sizes when everyone goes at a different time. I'm so petite that there was literally no vertical room for anything to happen so it all just went out. I definitely am getting bigger by the day though. I measured myself Tuesday at 38" and last night I was 38.5"! Try measuring yourself and see if your bump is getting slowly bigger.



mdscpa said:


> She was just trying to get a hold of us to stay there. She's just wrong to assume that all men are weak when it comes to those kind of event and that they will not be of help for their wives. I know she was just not accustomed to seeing men inside the delivery. :haha: We never had any antenatal class or birthing class but me and DH have been watching videos on youtube (one born every minute) about birth just to have any idea of what to expect. DH doesn't seem to be grossed at it... So i guessed he's well prepared. :rofl:
> 
> We also ended up buying a hospital bag yesterday, we just have to wash Adam's clothes and start preparing them. DH hasn't set up the crib yet he said he'll do it next month no need to rush, we have time i think :haha:
> 
> I think your bump is slowly growing (compared to the rest of us), but i have a feeling that you'll wake up one day with a huge bump... I want to see when that happens... :dance:

I honestly don't see where the big deal is in the father or other male being in the delivery room. I understand how you live in a different culture than most of us and that things are just done differently over there, but I am surprised that the mentality that men wouldn't want to be in the delivery room is even still existent. 

AFM: I've been kinda silent on here the past couple days. Hubby had 2 days off in a row and I thoroughly spent every minute I could with him. We went to a consignment sale and got a few things for the baby and then walked the outdoor mall where we were at. Yesterday we got hair cuts and then went to Walmart for a duffle bag and target for mini toiletries to take to the hospital. I told him that a suit case is too formal for the hospital and a backpack isn't formal enough lol. I think we may have decided on Luke's going home outfit unless something better comes along.....and depending on how big he is. Other than that we are doing pretty well. We got the pack n play up in the room now.


----------



## melewen

Yeah I agree with you guys, I think one day I'll wake up and BAM! I really don't mind actually, I was ogling pictures of Kate Middleton and her little bump the other day and I was like omg she was so tiny at 6 months I'm going to be huge.. then I realized I'm only like 5 weeks from 6 months! Ahhh! That's nuts!

My uterus is slightly retroverted so that would make sense too. I can tell that like the area right above my pubic bone is SUPER pushed out and never goes away and that's very new so it looks like my uterus has finally righted itself and it getting bigger. 

Jess measuring is a great idea!! I should definitely do that in the morning. WHere did you measure when you were smaller?


----------



## Jrepp

I measured the same spot each time....right around my waist line just above my hips. I started at 27" before getting pregnant.....I'm now 38.5! Eeks


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552a0c8b5a9b1.gif


:wohoo: On to 2nd tri already? Time surely flies for all of us but i get a feeling that yours is waaaaaayyyyyyy faster than everyone else. :wohoo:


​


----------



## mdscpa

Found this awesome weight calculator that gives you a weekly recommended weight and weight gain during pregnancy. Have to do mine just to check if everything is still on track. I still need to gain about 6-17 lbs. until i give birth to be on the normal range. :D


_Pre-pregnancy Weight: 54 kgs or 119.05 lbs

30 Weeks Weight: 62.50 kgs or 137.79 lbs - Gained 8.50 kgs or 18.74 lbs 

>>>>> Recommended Weight Range (135.2 - 142.7 lbs) Recommended Weight Gain (16.1 - 23.7 lbs)_


Source: https://www.calculator.net/pregnancy-weight-gain-calculator.html


----------



## Jrepp

That's a pretty neat calculator. 

Yesterday I started having contractions. I thought they were just braxton hicks but it turned into so much more. I drank a bunch of water, had some applesauce and took a warm bath to get them to go away. I didn't go in but I would have if they got worse or were still around in the morning.


----------



## melewen

Daphne wow, how much have you gained?! Not much it sounds like!


----------



## cutieq

That calculator made me depressed so I went and had ice cream :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Cutie how much have YOU gained? I gained a pound from yesterday :rofl: Pretty sure that's just water weight. A friend of mine (she's literally like a dessert blogger, no lie) hasn't gained much at all at 37 weeks and was ordered to eat an extra 500 calories a day! This girl literally just eats all day! Too funny. She's just so freaking skinny by nature I guess (yeah.. I don't have that problem)


----------



## mdscpa

I had it bookmarked so i can check every time we had an appointment. :dance:

Oh, Jess so sorry for the scare.... But i'm glad it went away.


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne wow, how much have you gained?! Not much it sounds like!

Yeah, i noticed. I eat anything after MS but I just don't gain that much so i was a bit worried before until i found this calculator. The only thing that's getting big is my bump.

_Edit: Oh, I forgot to mention that I did lose a few pounds (10 lbs) if i remember correctly during MS. That means i gained like 28 lbs in total._ 



cutieq said:


> That calculator made me depressed so I went and had ice cream :rofl:

Oh, so sorry it made you depressed but having an ice cream as a treat is wonderful... Now you have me drooling for that. :haha:


----------



## cutieq

I'm kidding about depressed lol. I'm up about 18 total from the last time I weighed before my BFP so 18 in about 5 months. Its mainly baby and boobs because I'm still in my jeans from last spring (with belly band)


----------



## Jrepp

I'm up 17 pounds currently. I found this https://www.easybabylife.com/weight-gain-during-pregnancy.html so going off of that and what I know about the little guy, 13ish pounds are from him and the other 4 are all me.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I kind of forgot my exact figures on what I have been gaining... keep forgetting :dohh:

I lost about 5kg during ms and then I picked that up + another 3 at the moment. So I'm about 3kg heavier than my pre pregnancy weight... I'll try and get my figures again on the 30th when I go for a check-up becuase I don't know if any of what I said now is even accurate :rofl:

29 Weeks Bump aka Pajama bump pic :D

https://i.imgur.com/ZmLS8Oh.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552b5f9c16a1d.gif

:dance: 1 more month (4 weeks), nearly there I'm getting so excited to see your baby and to know your baby's gender. :dance:



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552b5fee97ce9.gif

:yipee: Welcome to 3rd Tri. :yipee:



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552b6033c3d96.gif






​


----------



## mdscpa

Bump is getting huge by the week.... :dance: Lovely pjs. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne! Those pj pants are so oooooold and see through around my bum :rofl:

I said to dh last night when he took photo I need to get new pjs for hospital and then it triggered the panick of having to get hospital bag ready hahaha


----------



## mdscpa

DH bought me some pjs 2 days ago that i can wear to hospital :dance: and the hospital bag we already bought last Friday. Really getting close so we have to prepare them while we still can. You still have time so don't panic.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Trying not too but then I think of the list and the fact that I only have diapers and blankets to go in the bag freaks me out hahaha


----------



## Kirsty3051

:wave: I'm sure it's been about 2 weeks since I last posted anything. Love how big your bumps have all got! 

We're all moved in and settled now. DH wants to start telling family members about this pregnancy over the next week but I think we're going to wait until I've had my next ultrasound :)


----------



## startd

How do I post a photo here?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Kristy
When is your next u/s? And how is Luca doing? He must be getting so big now :D


----------



## Wishing1010

startd said:


> How do I post a photo here?

You can upload to a place like photobucket and then paste it here or you can go down to the "advanced" button at the bottom of the posting.


----------



## mdscpa

Fi, you can also try https://tinypic.com/ to upload a picture (no need to create an account) it will give you an image link that you can copy and post here.


----------



## startd

Here's our little one at almost 14 weeks

Great to see the scans today. Looks like we're expecting a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

That's a very clear scan Fi... Happy to see your baby.... 

If you want to put some development tickers or countdown in your sig you may try babygaga and thebump.com. Did some of them for you :dance: just in case you're interested.


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a1c52.aspx

PHP:

[img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a1c52.aspx[/img]



https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev287pr___.png

PHP:

[img]https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev287pr___.png[/img]



https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1420696800z1444885200zg.png

PHP:

[img]https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1420696800z1444885200zg.png[/img]


----------



## mdscpa

oh, do you have a potty shot we can look at? :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for sharing Fi! That is an amazign scan!

If it is confirmed a boy it will mean that we still only have 1 girl on our thread :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne that just amazes me that someone would say your DH isn't of any help to you in the delivery room :saywhat: but I never thought about the cultural differences. I most definitely want my OH with me! And that calculator... well I'm supposed to be between 143-148lbs by week 20 and I was 153lbs at my 18 week appointment :wacko: My appetite has decreased a bit now so hopefully the numbers won't be too terrible at my next visit...

Jess glad to hear your scare was short-lived! No more of that please!

Dani :rofl: I'm with ya! 

That bump, Pamela! Love it! Getting closer, are you excited!?

Congrats on your boy Fi! :happydance: I'm so convinced I'll be adding another girl to the group...

AFM we were super busy over the weekend! Painted both of the kids' new rooms, shampooed the carpets and moved their furniture and clothes and such.

My son's room:


My daughter's room:

(The darker purple paint has glitter in it!)​
Seems like we are getting so close to being finished with all of the renovations. Next on the list is the downstairs room just off of our new bedroom then last and most importantly... baby's nursery! Baby has been kicking regularly throughout the day, I love it! I even get swift jabs directly on my bladder and enjoy that as well :laugh2: 2 weeks exactly until we see our LO and (hopefully) find out what we are having :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian the rooms look great!

Fi did they tell you it's a boy or can you just tell? I'm having my anatomy scan in a little less than 3 weeks and then not another 3 weeks til we will read the tech's analysis of the sex but i figure with our 3D scans we'll probably be able to tell. Or maybe we should ask for no potty shot! Haha


----------



## mdscpa

Cant wait to know what you're having Jyllian. Those rooms are beautiful and alive.... Be waiting to see how baby's room gonna look like...:dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Definitely a potty shot Cheryl or else you'll kill us all waiting :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh happy 17 week Cheryl! Can't wait to see bump and fruit/veg updates :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Because I feel like we have to wait so long I guess I've kind of just bonded with this baby as being sort of unisex?! :rofl: that sounds so weird. I guess we will change the nursery accent wall based on the sex but that's about it, otherwise I'd kinda like the surprise! I'm mostly excited about seeing LO and having a big party with all our friends and fam!


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> :hi: Kristy
> When is your next u/s? And how is Luca doing? He must be getting so big now :D

I've got what's supposed to be my 12 week scan at 14 weeks :dohh: interested to know if he/she is still measuring ahead! We had our private gender scan at 16 weeks with Luca but we're not sure if we're going to do that again this time. 

Luca is doing really well. Can't believe he's going to be 4 months old soon. Time goes so fast :( won't be long until we're making plans for his first birthday :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Currently reading an article about "Birth surprises: 15 things moms didn't expect". I find some of mother's experiences were so funny :rofl: I'm really sorry but i just can't help it...


https://www.babycenter.com/0_birth-surprises-15-things-moms-didnt-expect_10328958.bc?showAll=true


----------



## MamaBunny2

Did any of you happen to catch this on the internet recently?
This woman has 6 BOYS and found out she's finally having a girl...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDrTIY81Ha0​


----------



## mdscpa

The first time i saw it Jyllian.... That's an awesome surprise....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Her reaction is priceless :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> That bump, Pamela! Love it! Getting closer, are you excited!?
> 
> AFM we were super busy over the weekend! Painted both of the kids' new rooms, shampooed the carpets and moved their furniture and clothes and such.
> 
> My son's room:
> View attachment 859171
> 
> 
> My daughter's room:
> View attachment 859173
> 
> (The darker purple paint has glitter in it!)​
> Seems like we are getting so close to being finished with all of the renovations. Next on the list is the downstairs room just off of our new bedroom then last and most importantly... baby's nursery! Baby has been kicking regularly throughout the day, I love it! I even get swift jabs directly on my bladder and enjoy that as well :laugh2: 2 weeks exactly until we see our LO and (hopefully) find out what we are having :happydance:

I love the rooms! They look amazing and I too cannot wait to see what you guys do with the nursery!

Yip I am getting excited... I have 5 more days then I'm on 30 weeks and then it is 10 counting down to single digit weeks till birth :dance:



melewen said:


> Jyllian the rooms look great!
> 
> Fi did they tell you it's a boy or can you just tell? I'm having my anatomy scan in a little less than 3 weeks and then not another 3 weeks til we will read the tech's analysis of the sex but i figure with our 3D scans we'll probably be able to tell. Or maybe we should ask for no potty shot! Haha

Or maybe you should ask for a potty shot, post it here and not look :haha: We NEED to know the gender! :flower: 



Kirsty3051 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Kristy
> When is your next u/s? And how is Luca doing? He must be getting so big now :D
> 
> I've got what's supposed to be my 12 week scan at 14 weeks :dohh: interested to know if he/she is still measuring ahead! We had our private gender scan at 16 weeks with Luca but we're not sure if we're going to do that again this time.
> 
> Luca is doing really well. Can't believe he's going to be 4 months old soon. Time goes so fast :( won't be long until we're making plans for his first birthday :cry:Click to expand...

Ah yes time is flying by so quick! I'm glad that he is doing well :D

Are you back at work yet after ML?


----------



## mdscpa

Bookmarked another page that i find very helpful esp. to first time mommies. 

https://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/newborn_care/guide_parents.html#


----------



## Kirsty3051

Maternity leave is over towards the end of May. Looking forward to going back tbh! Miss the routine


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool and how long will you be back before you go on leave again :haha: you still amaze me!


----------



## mdscpa

Ok ladies i think i just jinx myself when i thought everything is going smoothly. I just went to the loo and got a very dark red spot when i wiped :cry:. Nothing painful though just BH. Now i'm worried googling everything. Will keep an eye on it and see if i need to ring my doc. Really great timing when we are about to visit a new hospital on Saturday.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I totally forgot to share this! So as my OH and I were going through things after moving the bedroom, he found a HPT but it was an old, used one that was a :bfn: so not exactly sure WHY I kept it :shrug: I decided to dip it just to see what would happen. I had to tinkle anyways...


​
It worked! The vertical blue lines are new, they showed up as the urine passed through, and the dark horizontal line is old.

Crazy right?!?! :wacko:

I was gonna post this in the TTC forum... may save ladies some money! :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Did any of you happen to catch this on the internet recently?
> This woman has 6 BOYS and found out she's finally having a girl...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDrTIY81Ha0​

I've seen that video a couple times now and the whole time iI was thinking why on earth did she sit down.....doesn't she know she has to get back up lol.



mdscpa said:


> Ok ladies i think i just jinx myself when i thought everything is going smoothly. I just went to the loo and got a very dark red spot when i wiped :cry:. Nothing painful though just BH. Now i'm worried googling everything. Will keep an eye on it and see if i need to ring my doc. Really great timing when we are about to visit a new hospital on Saturday.

It sounds like you op may have lost part of your mucus plug. Are you having any other symptoms of labor?
.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I totally forgot to share this! So as my OH and I were going through things after moving the bedroom, he found a HPT but it was an old, used one that was a :bfn: so not exactly sure WHY I kept it :shrug: I decided to dip it just to see what would happen. I had to tinkle anyways...
> 
> 
> View attachment 859309
> ​
> It worked! The vertical blue lines are new, they showed up as the urine passed through, and the dark horizontal line is old.
> 
> Crazy right?!?! :wacko:
> 
> I was gonna post this in the TTC forum... may save ladies some money! :laugh2:

I wish I had an old negative to attempt this with. I just threw a ton out when I did the bathroom deep clean.


----------



## melewen

Daphne any updates?! I'm sure everything is fine but if things continue might as well call the doc

Jyllian that's crazy! I had no idea it would work for a second time. I took a test today too just for funzies and still came up positive :haha:

Big day over here ladies! I did the baking soda test this morning totally randomly and look what I saw..

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5798.jpg
Supa foamy!!

Bump pics as well..
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks.jpg

According to my own baby-size ticker and freaking ruler, baby is the length of a grapefruit!
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks-grapefruit-400.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks.gif
Oh how you've grown :cry:

I also started a video blog! My first like intro video is currently uploading but I"m linking where the channel will be in my siggy - I'll come back and post when everything is uploaded!

Oh, and we bought ourselves a Nespresso machine as our one-year anniversary gift (1 year was yesterday!) and it freaking came today. I can hardly contain my excitement!! But I know DH would be mad if i opened it before he got home.. hurry up dangit!! I have a feeling we'll be using this quite a bit when baby comes.. 
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5800.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- I hope the red spot is nothing bad! Keep us updated!

Cheryl- we have a nespresso and it's AMAZING!!! Love love love it. Enjoy!!!

Ps. What's the baking soda test?! And what does foamy indicate?! Your bump is finally noticeable !! :) looking great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Ok ladies i think i just jinx myself when i thought everything is going smoothly. I just went to the loo and got a very dark red spot when i wiped :cry:. Nothing painful though just BH. Now i'm worried googling everything. Will keep an eye on it and see if i need to ring my doc. Really great timing when we are about to visit a new hospital on Saturday.

:nope: I get scared when you post things like this because we're so close together and I don't want anything bad to happen. Please call your Dr hun so that you can rather be safe even if it did end up being nothing serious. I trust you and Adam are fine though :hugs: 

Please keep us updated and take care of yourself!



MamaBunny2 said:


> I totally forgot to share this! So as my OH and I were going through things after moving the bedroom, he found a HPT but it was an old, used one that was a :bfn: so not exactly sure WHY I kept it :shrug: I decided to dip it just to see what would happen. I had to tinkle anyways...
> 
> 
> View attachment 859309
> ​
> It worked! The vertical blue lines are new, they showed up as the urine passed through, and the dark horizontal line is old.
> 
> Crazy right?!?! :wacko:
> 
> I was gonna post this in the TTC forum... may save ladies some money! :laugh2:

Yay we love POAS :dance:



melewen said:


> Daphne any updates?! I'm sure everything is fine but if things continue might as well call the doc
> 
> Jyllian that's crazy! I had no idea it would work for a second time. I took a test today too just for funzies and still came up positive :haha:
> 
> Big day over here ladies! I did the baking soda test this morning totally randomly and look what I saw..
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5798.jpg
> Supa foamy!!
> 
> Bump pics as well..
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks.jpg
> 
> According to my own baby-size ticker and freaking ruler, baby is the length of a grapefruit!
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks-grapefruit-400.png
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/17weeks.gif
> Oh how you've grown :cry:
> 
> I also started a video blog! My first like intro video is currently uploading but I"m linking where the channel will be in my siggy - I'll come back and post when everything is uploaded!
> 
> Oh, and we bought ourselves a Nespresso machine as our one-year anniversary gift (1 year was yesterday!) and it freaking came today. I can hardly contain my excitement!! But I know DH would be mad if i opened it before he got home.. hurry up dangit!! I have a feeling we'll be using this quite a bit when baby comes..
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5800.jpg

You are sooooo beautiful!!! Love your bump and happy 17 Weeks :D



Twinsie said:


> Daphne- I hope the red spot is nothing bad! Keep us updated!
> 
> Cheryl- we have a nespresso and it's AMAZING!!! Love love love it. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Ps. What's the baking soda test?! And what does foamy indicate?! Your bump is finally noticeable !! :) looking great!

Pee on some baking soda and if it foams / fizzes it indicates boy. If nothing happens it indicates girl :D

I did this very early in my pregnancy and got boy result... u/s confirmed boy :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I've been playing around a bit going through all my bump pics and I did a little compare my bumps from 4 weeks until the latest at 29 :D

https://i.imgur.com/SBKQk9H.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Havent seen anything again. Thank God.... Baby is moving a lot tonight. Maybe he's just trying to clean up his 5-star hotel.... Thanks ladies....

Jamie, you add baking soda and urine or salt and urine, and if it fizzles or starts to foam they say you got a baby boy otherwise it's a girl. I did those two and got boy. But that was after we found out. :dance:

Love your update Cheryl. Congrats on the foamy baking soda test. Cant wait to see if its true.

Jyllian, thats crazy. Will try to find some used negative hpt then i'll try it. But im pretty sure i already threw them few weeks back...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also just went on a Google spree to see and getting a few places where ladies posted it was cervical changes due to you getting farther in pregnancy and your body preparing for labour etc. Hopefully it is just that :hugs:


----------



## melewen

So I have a favor to ask of you ladies. I work for a nonprofit and we run a school for girls in Pakistan. Did you know that educated women are less likely to die in childbirth? The #1 cause of death for girls ages 15-19 is childbirth. If all mothers completed primary education, maternal deaths would be reduced by two-thirds, saving 98,000 lives.. whoa!

We're doing a special Mothers Day campaign called "Thanks to Her" where we're asking people to share a story about how a woman close to them positively influenced their lives. All you have to do is make a little video, write a status, or post a photo and talk about how that woman influenced your life and where you would be without her. And make sure you use #ThanksToHer so I can find them! I really want this campaign to work but we need some videos first :D


----------



## startd

mdscpa said:


> That's a very clear scan Fi... Happy to see your baby....
> 
> If you want to put some development tickers or countdown in your sig you may try babygaga and thebump.com. Did some of them for you :dance: just in case you're interested.
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a1c52.aspx
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a1c52.aspx[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev287pr___.png
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [img]https://tickers.babygaga.com/p/dev287pr___.png[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1420696800z1444885200zg.png
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [img]https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1420696800z1444885200zg.png[/img]


Thanks! How do I add them on to mine?


----------



## startd

There's another one in 2D, but this 'potty shot' made me laugh (the baby's lower legs are cut off in this picture)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## startd

melewen said:


> Jyllian the rooms look great!
> 
> Fi did they tell you it's a boy or can you just tell? I'm having my anatomy scan in a little less than 3 weeks and then not another 3 weeks til we will read the tech's analysis of the sex but i figure with our 3D scans we'll probably be able to tell. Or maybe we should ask for no potty shot! Haha

We were talking with the sonographer about how early you can detect it, and she said she could usually tell at 13 weeks with about 60-70% accuracy. Then the baby rolled over and splayed his legs, and she started laughing and said that was at least 90% accurate! It's pretty hard to miss. I imagine it would be harder if it was a girl though


----------



## mdscpa

Fi, copy any code under those images in the previous post, go to USER CP (upper left side), edit signature, and paste the code in the message box. You can add others texts, icons, or whatever you like and even format them then submit/save. Now you got a signature.


----------



## Jrepp

I'm getting stuff done around the house! Got all the baby clothes we have separated out and the newborn/0-3 month stuff ready for wash. I also put the 3-6, 6-9 and 12 month clothes in freezer bags (there wasn't much) to keep them separated and ready for when we need them. I still have quite a bit to do in the baby department, but hopefully we have time. I also just finished filming my 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 week bumpdates for youtube. I was able to film every week but had to halt because we hadn't told everyone what we were having yet and I kept slipping.


----------



## mommysylvia

When does an opk become positive? I have one that is almost as dark as the control then I have one that darker then the control? So confused I never used them before.


I just googled and clinical guard strips have the control on the right side. So cd19 is the darkest.
How will I know which day I ovulated since I didn't check my bbt until a few days ago....today I had a big dip
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1428962805083.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## startd

Jrepp said:


> I'm getting stuff done around the house! Got all the baby clothes we have separated out and the newborn/0-3 month stuff ready for wash. I also put the 3-6, 6-9 and 12 month clothes in freezer bags (there wasn't much) to keep them separated and ready for when we need them. I still have quite a bit to do in the baby department, but hopefully we have time. I also just finished filming my 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 week bumpdates for youtube. I was able to film every week but had to halt because we hadn't told everyone what we were having yet and I kept slipping.

Are you expecting your little one to arrive early? You sound like you're getting very organised

I'm not planning to tell anyone except family the gender until our confirmation scan, but I fully expect to slip up on a number of occasions!


----------



## melewen

Fi if I get a potty shot like that I can't imagine I'll be surprised! Lol. I guess I'll ask the tech to put potty shots in the envelope too!


----------



## Jrepp

startd said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting stuff done around the house! Got all the baby clothes we have separated out and the newborn/0-3 month stuff ready for wash. I also put the 3-6, 6-9 and 12 month clothes in freezer bags (there wasn't much) to keep them separated and ready for when we need them. I still have quite a bit to do in the baby department, but hopefully we have time. I also just finished filming my 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 and 24 week bumpdates for youtube. I was able to film every week but had to halt because we hadn't told everyone what we were having yet and I kept slipping.
> 
> Are you expecting your little one to arrive early? You sound like you're getting very organised
> 
> I'm not planning to tell anyone except family the gender until our confirmation scan, but I fully expect to slip up on a number of occasions!Click to expand...

Honestly I am kind of freaking out that we have 15 weeks or less left until this little guy comes. I want to get as much done as I can while he is in there and I have energy. I have had a feeling since the beginning that I wouldn't make it the full 40 weeks so I'm preparing just in case. The contraction scare the other day really made me pick my game up too. I don't want to go into labor this early and not have everything done. NOthing would get done after that lol. 

Not so secretly I would like to deliver between 37 and 38 weeks. My husbands family is notorious for creating large babies. His oldest nephew was born at 11 pounds, his youngest nephew weighed in at just under 13 and his new neice was a whopping 9 pounds. I don't know that I could push that out!


----------



## violetta21

Sticking together, what better way!:hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Found this app to create a photo collection...... From 4-23 weeks! You can really tell the growth spurts
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cool and how long will you be back before you go on leave again :haha: you still amaze me!

Going to work for as long as possible with this pregnancy. Assuming everything goes perfectly, I'll go on leave at 38 weeks and that will be my working life over until Luca starts school :)


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> So I have a favor to ask of you ladies. I work for a nonprofit and we run a school for girls in Pakistan. Did you know that educated women are less likely to die in childbirth? The #1 cause of death for girls ages 15-19 is childbirth. If all mothers completed primary education, maternal deaths would be reduced by two-thirds, saving 98,000 lives.. whoa!
> 
> We're doing a special Mothers Day campaign called "Thanks to Her" where we're asking people to share a story about how a woman close to them positively influenced their lives. All you have to do is make a little video, write a status, or post a photo and talk about how that woman influenced your life and where you would be without her. And make sure you use #ThanksToHer so I can find them! I really want this campaign to work but we need some videos first :D




mommysylvia said:


> When does an opk become positive? I have one that is almost as dark as the control then I have one that darker then the control? So confused I never used them before.
> 
> 
> I just googled and clinical guard strips have the control on the right side. So cd19 is the darkest.
> How will I know which day I ovulated since I didn't check my bbt until a few days ago....today I had a big dip


Sylvia, opks are positive when the test line is the same or darker than the control line. CD19 is very positive to me which means you have 24-36 hours for O to happen but some it could happen up to 72 hours from postive opks. That big dip could be your O.... Tons and tons of :dust: to you hun. FX u catch that egg.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552d1f677b733.gif

:yipee: Just another TWW til you hit 3rd Tri :yipee:



​


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, opks are positive when the test line is the same or darker than the control line. CD19 is very positive to me which means you have 24-36 hours for O to happen but some it could happen up to 72 hours from postive opks. That big dip could be your O.... Tons and tons of :dust: to you hun. FX u catch that egg.

Thank you so much, how will I know which is my O if FF will not give me crosshairs? I had a big rise today :) Also this is my opk progression so only the top one I will mark pos on FF?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150414_100044.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia, opks are positive when the test line is the same or darker than the control line. CD19 is very positive to me which means you have 24-36 hours for O to happen but some it could happen up to 72 hours from postive opks. That big dip could be your O.... Tons and tons of :dust: to you hun. FX u catch that egg.
> 
> Thank you so much, how will I know which is my O if FF will not give me crosshairs? I had a big rise today :) Also this is my opk progression so only the top one I will mark pos on FF?Click to expand...

Top one is definitely a positive no doubt. Is your FF set on Advanced or OPKs? You still have CH you're just missing a base line because of inadequate prior O temps. You may want to put a dummy temps on CD1 and some from CD14-18 so FF will give you a baseline. Based on what i read before about charting average pre-O temps ranges from 97.3-97.5 you can use those as your dummy temps but try to leave a note for your reference.


----------



## mdscpa

Another thing, your temp drop yesterday could be a fallback rise or your actual O-day, either way I'm sure O already happened and your BD timing is so great.... FX for :bfp: in a few days hun.. :dust:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fi that potty shot is adorable! Letting it all hang right out there! :laugh2:

Good luck Sylvia! :dust:


----------



## Twinsie

Fi that potty shot is making me wonder if I'll get to find out my baby's gender in two weeks!! I'll be 13.5 weeks when I go for my "12week" 3D scan!! I wonder if baby will be shy or not and show us the potty area too! The fact that it's a possibility is exciting!! 
I also have my genetic testing consult next Tuesday too. But I think that 3D scan will be too early to accurately show the gender then at 12.5 weeks.


----------



## Twinsie

GL Sylvia! 

Jess- I don't blame you for wanting to get as much done now while you feel good!! Sounds great!! I hope you make it too 37/38 weeks! That's crazy how your family members have had such big babies!! Holy moly! Ouch!!! Lol


----------



## Jrepp

"Jesus I'm massive!" I yelled that across the living room today when I took my bump pic. There is a pretty noticeable difference between last week in green and this week in pink,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking great Jess!! What a growth spurt :D
Maybe that could have caused you to feel uncomfy lately with aches?

I remember when I had a spurt I had really really bad ligament pains.


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Top one is definitely a positive no doubt. Is your FF set on Advanced or OPKs? You still have CH you're just missing a base line because of inadequate prior O temps. You may want to put a dummy temps on CD1 and some from CD14-18 so FF will give you a baseline. Based on what i read before about charting average pre-O temps ranges from 97.3-97.5 you can use those as your dummy temps but try to leave a note for your reference.

Which dummy temps should I put? Lower than my first temp or lower than my big dip yesterday? I had it set on Advanced but I just switched it to FAM...

EDIT: Okay did I do it right? I put dummy temps below my big dip and it put CH's


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552e04d845cee.gif

:wohoo: Time to celebrate :wine: for being half-way done. :wohoo:




Jess, definitely a growth spurt.... :dance: Loving the pictures.... :D


Sylvia, i think it's fine. Now we wait what happens to your temps in the next couple of days, FX it stays up and you get a :bfp:


AFM, entering my TWW today to hitting 50 days left.... Some silly countdown to make the waiting shorter and faster until my EDD. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

20 WEEKS!
Omigosh I'm halfway!
​
I have actually been feeling great lately. Yesterday and today I've had no aches or pains and can move about without feeling like an 80 year old lady :laugh2:

11 days, 22 hours, 46 minutes and 50 seconds until my ultrasound!!!

I may or may not have a countdown on my phone :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

You looking so pretty Jyllian... I guess i can make my vote now of what you're having. :D

Obviously you're not counting.... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am gonna start taking official weekly bare belly shots from the front and side as well from here on out, aside from the ones I have always been doing in my bathroom. Didn't have time this morning but will as soon as I get home! 

What is your guess? Or should we wait until I post the bare ones?


----------



## mommysylvia

My chart looks so rocky... What do y'all think? I know I ovulated already hmm


----------



## mommysylvia

Belly bump pic is so cute Jyllian :)


----------



## Twinsie

Cute pic jyllian! I will wait to guess later!

Sorry Sylvia I never temped, not sure..


----------



## cutieq

Looks like you ovulated. I've had rocky temps before. Not really sure why though.


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> My chart looks so rocky... What do y'all think? I know I ovulated already hmm

I had a rocky temps post-O on my :bfp: chart. Got dips at 3,5,8,10 dpo and the same with Pamela. If yours followed same dips maybe just maybe you'll be the third who'll get :bfp: with those dips. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 20 weeks Jyllian! You look great!!!
I guess girl.... I'll probably be wrong or maybe right... Mmm who knows :D

Sylvia, looks to me like you've ovulated as well. Maybe it's rocky becuase of the mc? Like Daphne said though, we had the same dips on our BFP cycles and maybe you will too :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope this might help someone like it helped me. I've made a list combining things that the hospital requests you take in your hospital bag as well as things that a mommy here who gave birth in January took.

I love the list and will make it really easy for me to get everything for my hospital bag :D
*
Mommy* - take everything in dark colours due to lots of vaginal bleeding. Even if you have had a c-section
Hospial Bag/ Suit case
3 x pyjama sets (light-weight, front opening, cotton)
3 x Feeding Bra&#8217;s
3 x Pack Maternity Pads
5 x Black Panties
Slippers
3 x Dark Socks
Night Gown
2 x Dark face cloths
Set of clothes for going home
Black pen
Copies of Parents ID docs
Hairdryer
Nipple Cream
Camera
Phone Charger
Something to read
Chronic Medication 
Toiletries: soap, face wash, toothbrush, toothpase etc.

*Baby*
4-5x Sets of clean baby clothes.
_*Each Set contains the following:
-Vest
-Babygro
-Socks
-Beanie
_-Receiving Blankets
*Very useful TIP: Pack each set of baby clothes in a Large (Gallon) Ziplock bag to keep it organised
1 x Warm blanket
*If you are bottle feeding, bring bottles, sterilising unit and formula
Dummy, dummy holder (pacifier)
Newborn disposable Nappies
Wash cloth
Baby Wet wipes
Bum Cream
Diaper Rash Cream
Cotton pads
Baby Hair/body wash
Aquous Cream
Cotton wool and surgical spirits

Another tip that I got from the new mommy was to hold of on buying a breast pump until after the baby is born. Most of us go in with the idea to breast feed but sometimes we cannot for whatever reason and then a lot of money was spent on a pump etc.


----------



## Jrepp

Looking good Jyllian!

That's a great list Pam. My own list is looking quite different though lol. The good news here in the U.S. Is that breast pumps are 100% covered by most health insurance plans so if you can't/choose not to pump it didn't really cost anything out of pocket.


----------



## Twinsie

Great list Pam! The over-packer/paranoid person in me would prob pack like 5x everything clothes category lol. I always overpack underwear and since all our lady parts will be leaking for sure. You never know how often you will wanna change!


----------



## melewen

Hahahaha Jamie I always pack like EVERY PAIR OF UNDERWEAR I OWN. 

Sylvia btw I had rocky temps my BFP cycle as well! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb :) Rocky might be an understatement


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> Sylvia btw I had rocky temps my BFP cycle as well! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb :) Rocky might be an understatement




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sylvia, looks to me like you've ovulated as well. Maybe it's rocky becuase of the mc? Like Daphne said though, we had the same dips on our BFP cycles and maybe you will too :dust:




mdscpa said:


> I had a rocky temps post-O on my :bfp: chart. Got dips at 3,5,8,10 dpo and the same with Pamela. If yours followed same dips maybe just maybe you'll be the third who'll get :bfp: with those dips. :dance:

Okay y'all are getting me excited now! So far my dips are matching exactly the same! Lol I really hope so! My breasts are heavy now like my bfp cycle. They never get like that unless I'm pregnant. Hopefully I caught a good eggy :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I overpack undies as well! :haha: I overpack everything in general, wait till you ladies see the size of my bag :blush:

Jess, the pumps being covered is soooo cool - I'm jealous :D

HaPpY BiRtDaY SyLvIa :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

31 Weeks Bump: 


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/292wgtj.jpg​


18 and 31 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2i7r1vr.jpg​


26 and 31 Weeks Bare bump Comparison (front pictures were a little bit out of focus :( ):


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/jjsl8w.jpg​


Baby's Growing Hands: 8 - 31 Weeks


https://i59.tinypic.com/23pf6o.gif









​


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z552f76655dbcf.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's my 20 weeks bare bump photos:


And here's an overlay of my midsection at 4 weeks and 20 weeks:
​


----------



## mdscpa

Great barebump jyllian. I love the overlay.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gender guesses anyone? Only 10 days 21 hours and 39 minutes until my ultrasound! :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

How did you do the overlay?


----------



## mommysylvia

Love the bump photos and the overlay ladies :)

AFM- Yep, I have a rocky chart going on...I would think my temp would st least be high before getting rocky...its almost a steady height

Edit: Okay now I took off the dummy temps, my CH's changed and it says I'm 3 dpo now instead of 6. Its still going to change later isn't it? Lol


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> HaPpY BiRtDaY SyLvIa :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Thank you!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp said:


> How did you do the overlay?

It's an Android app called BlendPic. Might work on iPhone too...


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies! Got some potentially good news today at my OB appointment. I actually got to see both the attending and the higher up in charge of my case. First off Luke was moving around too much for them to get a read on the Doppler but she said that its perfectly fine because he's moving around and kicking and whatnot in there. I am measuring at 24cm fundal height which is also good! i had the glucose test and will hear back later today if something is wrong. 

The good news though......they are going to review my records and talk to anastesiology about whether or not I am able to have an epidural or not. Previously I was told there would be no way, but now it might be possible. I of course am really hoping that I can do this naturally but in the event of a c-section it would at least prevent me from having to be completely put under. The other good news is that they are looking into pain medications that are not demoral based due to an allergy I have. Oh.....and I may not need the ddavp afterall due to the difference in labor bleeding vs. regular bleeding.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey wonderful news Jess! Sounds like you have a pretty healthy, active little guy!


----------



## mdscpa

Might give you my guess on the day you'll have your scan. :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just realized that Kenna doesn't have my September 2nd due date on the first page. Where is that lady anyways?! :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> Gender guesses anyone? Only 10 days 21 hours and 39 minutes until my ultrasound! :laugh2:

I'll guess girl :flower: I'm just guessing though, I have nothing to go on :haha:

10 days will go by quickly :wacko:



Jrepp said:


> Hey ladies! Got some potentially good news today at my OB appointment. I actually got to see both the attending and the higher up in charge of my case. First off Luke was moving around too much for them to get a read on the Doppler but she said that its perfectly fine because he's moving around and kicking and whatnot in there. I am measuring at 24cm fundal height which is also good! i had the glucose test and will hear back later today if something is wrong.
> 
> The good news though......they are going to review my records and talk to anastesiology about whether or not I am able to have an epidural or not. Previously I was told there would be no way, but now it might be possible. I of course am really hoping that I can do this naturally but in the event of a c-section it would at least prevent me from having to be completely put under. The other good news is that they are looking into pain medications that are not demoral based due to an allergy I have. Oh.....and I may not need the ddavp afterall due to the difference in labor bleeding vs. regular bleeding.

That is great if it all works out Jess, which I really hope it does! Have they given you a time frame as to whether they will let you know?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My boss is really driving me insane! I cannot handle it anymore and she is totally being a crazy lunatic b*tch!!! She actually fought with me shouting that I did something wrong after it was confirmed in the meeting Monday that it was suppose to be done differently.... Here is the best part - WE DID NOT EVEN HAVE A MEETING ON MONDAY!!! WTF?!

Anyway I contacted one of the other real estate agencies in town and it seems that they would be able to appoint me after maternity leave. They are looking at a half day job to begin with. Now I'm just waiting for them to call me to set up a meeting so that we can discuss workind hours and salary before I make my final decision. 

I have so much to be thankful for but like I explained to DH I cannot enjoy anythig because the negativity from work/boss is overshadowing everything in my life and I am just struggling to be able to feel happy! I feel like a bad mom for actually saying that out loud :cry:

Please keep fingers crossed that they call me sooner rather than later so that we can sort out the details and then I can resign and be rid of my current employer ASAP!

Depending on what the details are we can work it as follow:
1. Resign with effect from 1 May and then start maternity leave on 1 June - 3 months with Matthew and then start working on October 1st

or 2. Resign on May 19 and stop working on June 19 - 4 months with Matthew and start working on Nov 1st

If it is a half day job and the pay is mostly the same as I'm getting now it would be AMAZING because I would have more time with Matthew as well :D

Sorry for the rant and long post, I just wanted to ask for prayers, fx or thoughts - whichever you ladies do :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My boss is really driving me insane! I cannot handle it anymore and she is totally being a crazy lunatic b*tch!!! She actually fought with me shouting that I did something wrong after it was confirmed in the meeting Monday that it was suppose to be done differently.... Here is the best part - WE DID NOT EVEN HAVE A MEETING ON MONDAY!!! WTF?!
> 
> Anyway I contacted one of the other real estate agencies in town and it seems that they would be able to appoint me after maternity leave. They are looking at a half day job to begin with. Now I'm just waiting for them to call me to set up a meeting so that we can discuss workind hours and salary before I make my final decision.
> 
> I have so much to be thankful for but like I explained to DH I cannot enjoy anythig because the negativity from work/boss is overshadowing everything in my life and I am just struggling to be able to feel happy! I feel like a bad mom for actually saying that out loud :cry:
> 
> Please keep fingers crossed that they call me sooner rather than later so that we can sort out the details and then I can resign and be rid of my current employer ASAP!
> 
> Depending on what the details are we can work it as follow:
> 1. Resign with effect from 1 May and then start maternity leave on 1 June - 3 months with Matthew and then start working on October 1st
> 
> or 2. Resign on May 19 and stop working on June 19 - 4 months with Matthew and start working on Nov 1st
> 
> If it is a half day job and the pay is mostly the same as I'm getting now it would be AMAZING because I would have more time with Matthew as well :D
> 
> Sorry for the rant and long post, I just wanted to ask for prayers, fx or thoughts - whichever you ladies do :hugs:

I'm sorry you are dealing with this Pam! What a wacko your boss is. Hopefully one of the other jobs works out for you. Not to be mosey or anything but could you guys afford for you to take a lesser paying half time position to avoid full time daycare? Your happiness and ability to be with your son will probably outweigh less work hours.

They don't have a timeframe for me but that's ok right now. I go back at 29 weeks 2 days for my last monthly appointment and then start every other week appointments. Oh and my 3D ultrasound was able to go through. I was the last available appointment with the only tech trained in 3d ultrasound!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh, Apple does have an overlay app..... Here is mine :) skinny pic is week 4, fat picture is from Tuesday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

Pam, I hope you get things sorted out at work quickly. We spend so much time at work, it shouldn't have to be miserable! I'm excited to chat with you about life after maternity leave. Most women I've met in here will be sahm. I'm looking forward to going back to work but will definitely need a buddy and some advice!

Jess, it seems you've had so many scares and issues. I'm surprised to hear you're going to go for #2 soon after. At least I think I remember you saying that. Good for you.


----------



## mdscpa

Tonight (31w0d), we finally saw our baby slide a part of his body. Before DH only feels it sliding when he put his hand on my belly :dance: There's been a lot of movements before DH took a video here's a short shot hopefully you'll see it. If you're using a laptop it'll be easier since i put an annotation where the movement happened.


https://youtu.be/ZJ6KgSk1n_4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ6KgSk1n_4&app=desktop


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Pam, I hope you get things sorted out at work quickly. We spend so much time at work, it shouldn't have to be miserable! I'm excited to chat with you about life after maternity leave. Most women I've met in here will be sahm. I'm looking forward to going back to work but will definitely need a buddy and some advice!
> 
> Jess, it seems you've had so many scares and issues. I'm surprised to hear you're going to go for #2 soon after. At least I think I remember you saying that. Good for you.

Yes we are going to ntnp for a year and see what happens. I would rather get it all out of the way rather than drag it out. Plans may change though with the surgery I was supposed to have but didn't 3 days after we found out.



mdscpa said:


> Tonight (31w0d), we finally saw our baby slide a part of his body. Before DH only feels it sliding when he put his hand on my belly :dance: There's been a lot of movements before DH took a video here's a short shot hopefully you'll see it. If you're using a laptop it'll be easier since i put an annotation where the movement happened.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZJ6KgSk1n_4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ6KgSk1n_4&app=desktop

I definitely saw movement. Has hubby not seen big ones like that before? I'm jealous you could post it! I've filmed a couple of those myself but I'm never dressed (lol) so there is always a nipple or shot of my goodie bits in the video


----------



## Twinsie

Cool video daphne!!

Jess- fx for you that you can get an epidural if need be! Or other Meds..

Jyl- I say girl! You want a girl right? I forget..

Pam- good luck on the PT job! Sounds like the best of both worlds! I hope you get to resign soon! So which company would pay for your maternity leave if you resign? 

AFM: some girl that I barely know on our street was passing by on my walk outside and asked me if i was pregnant and it totally caught me off guard! I feel bigger but I didn't think I looked pregnant enough for someone to actually ask!! It kinda bugged me. Who asks someone that's barely 3 months prego that they are pregnant ? I could just have easily just had a huge meal and not be pregnant and I'm pretty sure I've looked this big after a big meal before lol. Thought that was very bold of her to ask and alittle rude. I've never cared for her so maybe that's why it bugged me but after she asked I just felt fat.. :( DH doesn't get it. He thinks I'd wanna look prego. I do but I've always been told no one should be able to tell until your 16 weeks and I'm 12 barely! So now I just feel fat! Sigh. #timetolayoffthecarbs


----------



## Jrepp

Awwwe! If the no one can tell before week 16 thing were real I'd be screwed. At least she guessed pregnant. I know it sucks like you want people to notice that you're pregnant but when they do you feel bad about it. The same goes when they start commenting on how large or small you are.


----------



## melewen

This chick at the grocery store guessed when I was like 12 weeks and my bump was tiny!! Maybe it's an aura we give off :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, DH only saw kicks and punches before and for slide movement we havent seen it from the outside until last night. Whenever i tell him i felt a sliding movement he tries to put his hand on my belly and will feel them as well more when he lays it on the bed and i press my belly on it :haha: so seing it actually happen made him giggle so hard hence the rubbing of my belly just to see baby do it again on video :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Twinsie, I started showing super early, I couldn't hide it from anyone by week 12! Don't feel fat, you are beautiful!!!!!

Pamela, your boss makes me crazy, I am so glad you have ideas in place. You need to get out of there!

Daphne, DH and I love your video! :cloud9:

Jess, glad you finally had a great appt!!! And your pic overlay is awesome!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

First of all thank you all of you ladies who have been so supportive! You will never know how much it means to me :hugs: 



Jrepp said:


> I'm sorry you are dealing with this Pam! What a wacko your boss is. Hopefully one of the other jobs works out for you. Not to be mosey or anything but could you guys afford for you to take a lesser paying half time position to avoid full time daycare? Your happiness and ability to be with your son will probably outweigh less work hours.
> 
> They don't have a timeframe for me but that's ok right now. I go back at 29 weeks 2 days for my last monthly appointment and then start every other week appointments. Oh and my 3D ultrasound was able to go through. I was the last available appointment with the only tech trained in 3d ultrasound!

At this stage DH said to me if the salary cut isn't that huge he would say go for it all the way. Half day will def. give me more time with Matthew which would be really amazing!
DH works from home so we won't be spending any money on daycare either way.

My boss did call me in this morning to ask me what my problem is :saywhat: so I finally decided screw this and let her have it. Anyway the air is cleared but I've been through this 3x before so we'll see how long it lasts this time. 



cutieq said:


> Pam, I hope you get things sorted out at work quickly. We spend so much time at work, it shouldn't have to be miserable! I'm excited to chat with you about life after maternity leave. Most women I've met in here will be sahm. I'm looking forward to going back to work but will definitely need a buddy and some advice!

I'll be your buddy anytime! I think we'll both need the support as well because it might seem easy now but I'm sure we'll struggle a bit with leaving them and going to work. 

Just be warned that should I suddenly come into a lot of money I'll be a SAHM too :haha:



mdscpa said:


> Tonight (31w0d), we finally saw our baby slide a part of his body. Before DH only feels it sliding when he put his hand on my belly :dance: There's been a lot of movements before DH took a video here's a short shot hopefully you'll see it. If you're using a laptop it'll be easier since i put an annotation where the movement happened.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZJ6KgSk1n_4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ6KgSk1n_4&app=desktop

:yipee: that's amazing!!!! 

Jess, you made me giggle now with nipples or goodies in your shots :rofl:



Twinsie said:


> Cool video daphne!!
> 
> Jess- fx for you that you can get an epidural if need be! Or other Meds..
> 
> Jyl- I say girl! You want a girl right? I forget..
> 
> Pam- good luck on the PT job! Sounds like the best of both worlds! I hope you get to resign soon! So which company would pay for your maternity leave if you resign?
> 
> AFM: some girl that I barely know on our street was passing by on my walk outside and asked me if i was pregnant and it totally caught me off guard! I feel bigger but I didn't think I looked pregnant enough for someone to actually ask!! It kinda bugged me. Who asks someone that's barely 3 months prego that they are pregnant ? I could just have easily just had a huge meal and not be pregnant and I'm pretty sure I've looked this big after a big meal before lol. Thought that was very bold of her to ask and alittle rude. I've never cared for her so maybe that's why it bugged me but after she asked I just felt fat.. :( DH doesn't get it. He thinks I'd wanna look prego. I do but I've always been told no one should be able to tell until your 16 weeks and I'm 12 barely! So now I just feel fat! Sigh. #timetolayoffthecarbs




Wishing1010 said:


> Twinsie, I started showing super early, I couldn't hide it from anyone by week 12! Don't feel fat, you are beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Pamela, your boss makes me crazy, I am so glad you have ideas in place. You need to get out of there!
> 
> Daphne, DH and I love your video! :cloud9:
> 
> Jess, glad you finally had a great appt!!! And your pic overlay is awesome!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww, so sorry Pam your boss is acting up again. I think it will only get worse as you go along with your pregnancy knowing that you'll leave the company soon. She knows you're a great employee and losing you makes her crazy... Hoping you'll get a call as soon as possible from your prospective employer...

AFM, i feel overwhelmed looking at all the baby stuffs we have. Im starting to wash them and i just thought this is too many small clothes to wash????!!!! :wacko: We got a chance to visit Mamas & Papas yesterday and we only got 3 fitted sheets for Adam's matress and 2 folding sunshade for the car they're so expensive :rofl:

https://i58.tinypic.com/281hun9.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - I felt the same way trying to put stuff away rather than just in bags all over the floor. What I fid was separate the clothes by size so that I'm only washing the newborn And 0-3 month clothes for now. When he grows to the next size I'll get the new size washed and put the too small size in a container for storage. Cuts down on my now pile and let me see what I had. Plus he's not going to be wearing any 3-6 month and beyond stuff for months


----------



## cutieq

Pam, I'm playing the lottery daily. If I win enough, I'll send you some so we can both be SAHM's :rofl: Glad you cleared the air with your boss. Sometimes it helps just to get things off your chest!


----------



## melewen

Daphne it looks like Adam is moshing around in there, so cute!

I can only imagine how yall feel about all the baby stuff! I'm less than 20 weeks and feeling sooo overwhelmed about the nursery and all the little stuff we'll need for it. Obviously we won't find out the sex til about 23 weeks and we will need to paint and buy and plan and ah!! We did get our glider yesterday and I am sooooo in love with it. It was recommended by a couple local friends and reclines as well as glides which they said is super nice for sleeping a bit in the nursery if baby is colicky or sick. It's sooo incredibly comfy, the back is stuffed full of down and I was actually surprised by how much I love it! It's a bit plain looking so we are hopeful we can use it around the house later on post-babies. This is the color

https://i59.tinypic.com/az8l0n.jpg

And this is the chair:

https://www.stashhome.com/mobile/detail/classic-natural-sofa3

I couldn't decide between the white-ish and grey but the dresser is white and crib will be white plus we have this huge rug that will go in there that's white so I figured that's plenty of white! What do yall think? The grey looks a bit bluish in the photo. I think it would look lovely with a coral paint which is what we would do for a girl :haha:

I'm so excited for Laura to make her way over to this thread! I've been waking up so excited to see her line progressions! I don't know much about her story, has she had early losses in the past?


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, I think she's had one early loss. I think.

I'm feeling overwhelmed as well. I have picked nursery things out, but no purchases yet. I need to just break things up in batches. Pinterest has helped out a ton! Really nice glider, I'm on the hunt for a used one. We live in a townhouse and our furniture is pretty set elsewhere in the house, so it'll be nursery specific.


----------



## melewen

Dani I can't decide if we should just allocate a chunk of money and go for the nursery.. That helped us when we moved into this house rather than lots of little purchases or just do a little here a little there. So hard to imagine it all without it being painted and there being no crib. This is the crib I think we're getting. It looks nice in the photo but SO cute in nurseries!


----------



## melewen

I think I'm trying to get it all done early because I'm REALLY nervous about work. Since I'm freelance I don't really get to take a break, I just have to get everything done in advance and hopefully that will include an ongoing version of the contract I just got for may and June. I'm hoping to take 6 weeks so for at least another six weeks before baby I'll be working double trying to gets everything done bleh! So I guess that's why I'm so nervous about not waiting on the nursery!


----------



## cutieq

I love it! I love the bars! We're doing the chunk of money thing on furniture, but smaller chunks on clothes, strollers, etc. Thankfully our family is helping out a lot, so really I just need to research and choose on those items.

I'm getting a convertible crib and 2 dressers so hopefully this furniture will stay with baby for a long time. Neither of us are crafty, so we're not going to paint. Thankfully the walls are a nice eggshell. I can't wait to see your stuff. You're so artsty!

Here's my nursery furniture and bedding.
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Daphne that's so awesome! I have been trying to catch little movements on video lately but baby doesn't wanna cooperate :nope: Right now we are focusing on my OH catching some kicks and pokes with his hand. He loves being able to feel the baby too!

Love the photo Jess! So cool!

Aww Pamela I so hope things work out for you! I am so fortunate for the job I have. Dani is right, we spend a lot of time at work and should not loathe it so much! Obviously, I'd prefer being a SAHM but I do like getting out and working some! FX for your new job prospect!

Jamie we want a boy... but have convinced ourselves that it's a girl. My OH seems totally fine with a girl, he just wants a healthy baby. Deep down I really want to give him a son... Don't feel bad about pregnant comments at 12 weeks, I was getting comments like "Whoa." and "Twins?" at 10 weeks :dohh: Everyone grows and shows differently!

Love the nursery ideas and furniture ladies! Cheryl, I remember seeing a Laura on one of the threads before... was her BnB name something like xLaura? Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong person :shrug:

I think I get to work my first Saturday tomorrow :happydance: It'll likely be from 8am-noon so not terrible but the extra hours will help. I plan to put back any extra money from weekend work and use it towards anything we may need for the baby or while I'm on the unpaid portion of my maternity leave :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Home and looking forward to relaxing this weekend :D Tomorrow I hit 30 weeks and then there'll be only 10 left!!!!! Eeek

I'm going to wait a bit more before I start washing Matthew's clothing... I am however thinking now that I might just need to start that while on leave. I also plan to have my hospital bag packed when leave is done too.

COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC, but I am having a non-alcoholic beer right now! It tastes soooooo great! Not sure why I'm craving for beer the whole time :haha: It tastes so real that I feel like I should be able to get drunk on it but there is no alcohol!


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, we decided to start washing some of them just to be well prepared because as much as we wanted for Adam to come out on due date we really don't know what or when it's gonna happen so better have my hospital bag prepared and all of his stuff. Cot's not even set up yet and still packed. We just managed washing his blankets and colored onesies. White onesies, caps, towels, fitted sheets and colored shirts will follow in the next days or weeks but we already removed them from the bags and arranged them in the dressers lower drawers... Other stuff from my mum will arrive at the end of this month they were plenty as well that means more washing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Goodness ladies I'm getting anxiety reading about all the clothes and washing and preparation :wacko: I hope I can stay as calm and relaxed as possible when I get to that point!

Oooooh enjoy your beer Pam :haha: That sounds so funny! I think beer is yucky :sick: Give me some Jack Daniels! Do they have that in non-alcoholic?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Jyllian :D
Funny thing is I'm not a beer drinker. A few years ago I was a bar lady and use to only down beers in competitions (I managed a 750ml beer in 3 seconds - pats self on shoulder) because it never was something that tasted nice etc.

The last 3 weeks however I've been beer crazy haha. Many people say to drink milk stout but I don't dare because it has alcohol in. I only do non-alcoholic. 

Daphne, I'm going to get baby detergent when I'm on leave for my sister's wedding and will do washing too. I agree better over prepared than not at all.


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies. Mind if I join?

Bfp after three years trying. We had a loss at 7+4 last year so just hoping this little one sticks. On progesterone suppositories


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Welcome Laura!!! Glad to have you!

You'll see we're all close and on 1st names so if you get confused (Wishing1010) has made a list on the 1st page with screen names, actual name, due date and gender :D

Cannot wait for your 1st scan pics to start popping up :dance: How are you feeling so far?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh, I'm Pamela btw :)


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Laura.... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Yay Laura!!!


----------



## Querida87

HI LOVES! I've missed you! Had to leave the forums for a while, but I'm back. 54 days into a cycle, four days of colored discharge an feeling quite prego but no BFP so far. Hope everyone is doing well and all the beans are blossoming beautifully!!


----------



## startd

Yay Laura! Congrats!


----------



## melewen

Yay Laura!! Welcome! We were just talking about you, excited you would be joining us shortly :)

Dani such a cute nursery theme! Dh would LOVE a sports theme! And omg he said when I showed him the crib "it looks like a jail".. Um well that's basically what it is honey! And all the ones he "picked" (or "ok'd" more like it.. I always say he sits on his iron throne and decrees things.. Like, no.) have jail bars too! I don't understand a crib that wouldn't have them! Seriously though if you search on Pinterest "babyletto Hudson" you will see such cute nurseries!


----------



## mdscpa

31 Weeks & 2 Days Pregnant Update:

Our visit to the new hospital was very good. Met the new doc and ask him about our concern during delivery. He confirmed that my DH can be inside the room but if it turns C-section he won't be which is fine with us because all the other hospitals here won't. Now, i really want to have a normal delivery just to have my DH with me. I had another CBC, urinalysis and blood sugar tests, we didn't wait for 2 hours though for the result but a friend of mine who is working there took a look in the system about my tests and she said all were normal as before. Will be back in 2 weeks for follow up check up and get today's tests result... 

Oh, and he did a quick scan he said baby is healthy and we are having a boy, as if we don't know yet :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay :yipee: great news on the hospital Daphne!

With you and Adam being healthy I'm sure a natural delivery will be the way to go.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553226e22c8a7.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5532271b1f803.gif



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*30 WEEKS BUMP*
https://i.imgur.com/hhecNwx.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay :yipee: great news on the hospital Daphne!
> 
> With you and Adam being healthy I'm sure a natural delivery will be the way to go.


I hope you're right Pam... It's best if we really end up having our baby according to how we wanted it to be.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Laura :hi: Welcome to the bunch and congrats!

Querida!!! Thanks for stopping by to say hi! Hope you are doing well!

Daphne oh I so hope everything goes smoothly and you can vaginally birth Adam so your DH can be right beside you!

I'm currently at work... It's my first Saturday of the season! I'm happy to be able to get some extra time. I'll be working 6 days a week for 3 out of 4 weeks each month (the other week our chemist will be coming in on Saturday so he can run the tests and such). Will give me a bit of extra money to set aside :thumbup:

It's such a nice day here in Ohio today! I can't decide if I should tackle some yard work or start the laminate flooring today... Definitely taking the chihuahuas for a walk!


----------



## mommysylvia

Ladies would my chart be considered triphasic?


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, can't tell yet since it's still early. We might be able to tell from 8 or 10dpo onward.


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I agree, we might be able to tell later but without previous temps it's a little hard to tell. How many DPO do you personally think you are now?

AFM look what I woke up with - just a few days ago belly was flat-ish in the morning!
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/bump-april18.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wohoo a bump!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

You're starting to show, Cheryl... :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## melewen

Lots of stretching pains down there too, guess Peanut had a growth spurt a couple days ago! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

You finally popped Cheryl! It's so cute!!!

Congrats and welcome Laura!! :)

Jyllian- I walked my little morkie today too, it is soooo nice out!

Afm- Thanks for the support ladies, I appreciate it!! Feeling better about getting bigger now. It's inevitable and I will show and grow as my body sees fit! Relinquishing control.. Easier than being upset ! Gonna take my 12 week bump pics tomorrow!


----------



## mommysylvia

I feel I ovulated at cd 19-20 but FF says otherwise since I had no pre-o temps.


----------



## startd

Great bump Cheryl. I've really started to pop in the last week - no more squishing into my old jeans!

Jamie, congrats on reaching 12 weeks! Yay! 

My DH has suddenly become really excited (I think it's because we know the gender) and has been busy researching strollers and baby equipment. Very cute! We went to a baby warehouse yesterday, and narrowed down our options. I think our trickiest part will be picking a chair! I want something upstairs that I can use for feeding/resting on if the LO is unsettled, but I don't really want a glider etc. i want something that fits with the rest of the house and that we can use after


----------



## cutieq

Lovely bump Cheryl! 

Latest milestone for me is I can't paint my own toes anymore lol. Went to some yard sales today and I got my little man tons of books and blocks and trucks!


----------



## melewen

Startd sorry don't know your real name! We just bought our glider recliner from a pretty chic local furniture store and are definitely planning on using it later. It's not very nursery-y and is sooooo comfy. you might try regular furniture shops!


----------



## Twinsie

startd said:


> Great bump Cheryl. I've really started to pop in the last week - no more squishing into my old jeans!
> 
> Jamie, congrats on reaching 12 weeks! Yay!
> 
> My DH has suddenly become really excited (I think it's because we know the gender) and has been busy researching strollers and baby equipment. Very cute! We went to a baby warehouse yesterday, and narrowed down our options. I think our trickiest part will be picking a chair! I want something upstairs that I can use for feeding/resting on if the LO is unsettled, but I don't really want a glider etc. i want something that fits with the rest of the house and that we can use after

Thank you Fi!! :) feels great to be 12 weeks finally ! Does feel like a major milestone. I'll be 100% excited to have reached it once I have my scan on Tuesday and see the baby. 

I wish there were warehouses of baby stuff around me! Sounds cheaper and easier! Fun! Very sweet that your DH is researching and excited

Dani- that's great you got books and stuff. Yard sales are great for that! I hope DH can help you paint your toes :)

I can't wait to find out the gender so DH and I can start doing all that fun stuff too! Picking names, planning the nursery and stuff. :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5533495cf2858.gif


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks :) this pregnancy is going so fast. 

Also, Luca will be 4 months old tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow it does seem that time is flying! Have you guys started telling yet?


----------



## melewen

i need help ladies! We're finally really planning our gender reveal party and will be sending out online invites (our freaking guest list has grown to 40 now soooo...). At first I was going with strictly gender reveal styles but saw some super cute ones that are more generally baby. Which do you like?

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screen-Shot-2015-04-19-at-10.37.06-AM-e1429458538480.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screen-Shot-2015-04-19-at-10.37.22-AM-e1429458575287.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screen-Shot-2015-04-19-at-10.39.01-AM-e1429458584670.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screen-Shot-2015-04-19-at-10.39.43-AM-e1429458588414.png

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Screen-Shot-2015-04-19-at-10.40.00-AM-e1429458592141.png


----------



## Twinsie

Fun!! I like 2,3,5 :)


----------



## melewen

I think 3 is my favorite! And 4


----------



## mdscpa

I like 1 & 4... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

4&5 are my favorite


----------



## melewen

5 is free so that's awesome! I have some "coins" leftover from something though so we can manage. This thing has taken on a life of its own, so many people!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I like the last one with the pink and blue onesie :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay just hang in there with me... excitement has got me and I had fun doing picture countdowns for my 20 week scan so I'm doing another one until my 3D ultrasound :dance:

https://i.imgur.com/jPWOYbt.png


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Cheryl you've really popped!

Jamie I felt so cruddy I spent most of my weekend on the couch or in bed.

Baby was SUPER active last night but I felt way too icky to get any video. My OH got to feel ALOT of movement! I did manage to capture a few small kicks today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLei96Q4n10


----------



## Jrepp

I like number 5!

Are you getting excited Pam? I have 4 weeks and 2 days until mine and I can't wait. 

Afm: had a great and productive weekend, but my back is certainly feeling it. I got all the stuff I need to make burp cloths, 3 crib sheets, 4 pack n play sheets, 2 diaper pail liners and bumper pads. The bumper pads are pretty much done. I just need to stuff them in the crib so I know where to put the elastic fasteners and seams for the padding. It feels good that I am getting stuff done but at the same time it's taking a toll on my back.


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I'm new to baby land but almost everything I've read advises against bumper pads. I didn't know them until showing some to my friend and she pointed me to several articles. Just wanted to share.


----------



## mommysylvia

Do you ladies see what I see? Its soo light in person so I can't tell if it really pink or I'm just seeing it that way. It you tweak and darken it you can see it perfectly
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429512106525.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5534b66b47f55.gif

:wohoo: Baby is now considered term!!! :wohoo:



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5534b7f04be6d.gif



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5534b829ae93c.gif

:dance: TWW to half-way!!! :dance:






​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, I am SUPER excited!!! I cannot wait anymore and it is driving me crazy :wacko:
I've already googled how to get best results on the scan so FX that Matthew plays with for a change.
1) Drink lots of water in the week (or 2) leading up to the scan to ensure plenty of clear amniotic fluid
2) Have ice cold orange juice before u/s
3) Eat something sugary before u/s
4) Be comfy - have a full bladder up until the appointment and then go potty just before the u/s

I'm going to keep Orange juice and fudge as a back-up so if he is sleepy or whatever then I can take it. I don't want to risk it before as he might just be too active! With my luck :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*HOW LONG DID YOU SAY BEFORE MY 3D / 4D SCAN * :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/wTRVbFF.png


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jess, I'm new to baby land but almost everything I've read advises against bumper pads. I didn't know them until showing some to my friend and she pointed me to several articles. Just wanted to share.

I have read and done tons of research on bumper pad use and a lot of what they say is contradictory at best with not enough research to back up claims. For our family we have chosen to use them......



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, I am SUPER excited!!! I cannot wait anymore and it is driving me crazy :wacko:
> I've already googled how to get best results on the scan so FX that Matthew plays with for a change.
> 1) Drink lots of water in the week (or 2) leading up to the scan to ensure plenty of clear amniotic fluid
> 2) Have ice cold orange juice before u/s
> 3) Eat something sugary before u/s
> 4) Be comfy - have a full bladder up until the appointment and then go potty just before the u/s
> 
> I'm going to keep Orange juice and fudge as a back-up so if he is sleepy or whatever then I can take it. I don't want to risk it before as he might just be too active! With my luck :haha:

Sounds like a great plan but I would be careful about too much sugar as matthew may move too much to get a clear picture.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ever since my video wouldn't post as a video in my comment it's been bugging me on HOW to do it :brat: I recently posted a video and the actual video showed in the comment but now I can't seem to figure out HOW to do it :shrug: I've tried everything I can think of...

*EDIT* And of course NOW after small rant I figured it out :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Just needed to let that out Jyllian to clear your mind... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

My first video was at 20weeks as well, tiny little movements that is really amazing.... Beautiful bump btw.


----------



## melewen

Love the video jyllian!!

Pam cannot wait for your scan. I'm only about a week behind you! 

This will be our last scan and first since about 8 weeks so I'm ridiculously excited to see the LO. S/he must have had a huge growth spurt over the last few days because my bump is huge AND I've finally been feeling some unmistakable baby punches. Last night I even put my hand over baby and got a nice ole body slam so I did it again when DH was home and LO punched me so hard it scared the crap out of me and I started laughing hysterically. So dh put his hand on LO and he got a nice kick too. Not going to lie, they're so sudden and weird they kinda freak me out! It was the first time I'd felt it last night so I know I'm just getting used to it but it was a little "Alien" if you know what I mean.. :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

When DH started noticing my belly moving he sometimes say "It looks like an alien is about to come out there!".. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl isn't it amazing?!?! :happydance: My LO was SUPER active over the weekend and my OH was so excited he got to feel so much action.

A coworker of mine told me I looked like a pumpkin this morning (I'm wearing an orange shirt). I really don't think he was trying to be mean or insulting, just being silly. He's really skinny and drinks alcohol often so my reply was 'Don't be jealous. We both know no matter how much beer you drink you'll never get a gut like this bad boy right here', as I rubbed my belly :laugh2:


----------



## Querida87

My DS2 was great about the "Alien" kicks, especially when I'd try to lay down to sleep at night. He was a Walmart/waffle house baby. They were the only places open at 3am where I could safely walk out the discomfort in the a/c. lol

Aunt Flo finally came, a week late. How cruel of her to give me all the symptoms (which I'm still dealing with) and show up so late, distracting me from my weight loss goals and getting my hopes up for nothing. I don't even want to tell Lalo she came. He's been kissing my belly and referring to "the little princess" inside it.. :cry:


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- love the video and the comment back at your coworker! lol

Pam- so excited for you!!!! Post pics after!!

So I haven't done much research on bumper pads or anything yet.. What is their purpose? Just asking to know.. 

Tomorrow is my genetic testing/ultrasound ! Haven't seen the baby in weeks and I'm dying too!! I was spoiled last month seeing him/her a few times due to their twin being around. I miss getting to see the baby often! My nausea stopped a few days ago so I could really se the reassurance that everything is still ok!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry AF got you hun.... She's always been the meanest one.... Felt bad for Lalo as well :sad1: FX this next cycle is THAT cycle....


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Jyllian- love the video and the comment back at your coworker! lol
> 
> Pam- so excited for you!!!! Post pics after!!
> 
> So I haven't done much research on bumper pads or anything yet.. What is their purpose? Just asking to know..
> 
> Tomorrow is my genetic testing/ultrasound ! Haven't seen the baby in weeks and I'm dying too!! I was spoiled last month seeing him/her a few times due to their twin being around. I miss getting to see the baby often! My nausea stopped a few days ago so I could really se the reassurance that everything is still ok!

:yipee: can't wait for more updates..... Are you going to find out your baby's gender with the genetic tests? I'm sure your LO is doing fine and growing healthily there.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Sounds like a great plan but I would be careful about too much sugar as matthew may move too much to get a clear picture.

Yip, that is why I'll keep it in my handbag when I go. If he needs help I'll have orange juice... if no luck then we go to the fudge :D Hopefully he won't need prodding and will only be too happy to share with us.



melewen said:


> Love the video jyllian!!
> 
> Pam cannot wait for your scan. I'm only about a week behind you!
> 
> This will be our last scan and first since about 8 weeks so I'm ridiculously excited to see the LO. S/he must have had a huge growth spurt over the last few days because my bump is huge AND I've finally been feeling some unmistakable baby punches. Last night I even put my hand over baby and got a nice ole body slam so I did it again when DH was home and LO punched me so hard it scared the crap out of me and I started laughing hysterically. So dh put his hand on LO and he got a nice kick too. Not going to lie, they're so sudden and weird they kinda freak me out! It was the first time I'd felt it last night so I know I'm just getting used to it but it was a little "Alien" if you know what I mean.. :rofl:

I love baby movements :dance: Happy DH could feel it as well. 

So if you go for your scan in a week how long are you making us wait for gender? :haha:



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl isn't it amazing?!?! :happydance: My LO was SUPER active over the weekend and my OH was so excited he got to feel so much action.
> 
> A coworker of mine told me I looked like a pumpkin this morning (I'm wearing an orange shirt). I really don't think he was trying to be mean or insulting, just being silly. He's really skinny and drinks alcohol often so my reply was 'Don't be jealous. We both know no matter how much beer you drink you'll never get a gut like this bad boy right here', as I rubbed my belly :laugh2:

Nice come back! :rofl:



Querida87 said:


> Aunt Flo finally came, a week late. How cruel of her to give me all the symptoms (which I'm still dealing with) and show up so late, distracting me from my weight loss goals and getting my hopes up for nothing. I don't even want to tell Lalo she came. He's been kissing my belly and referring to "the little princess" inside it.. :cry:

I'm sorry AF came, hopefully your new cycle holds more luck for you :hugs:



Twinsie said:


> Jyllian- love the video and the comment back at your coworker! lol
> 
> Pam- so excited for you!!!! Post pics after!!
> 
> So I haven't done much research on bumper pads or anything yet.. What is their purpose? Just asking to know..
> 
> Tomorrow is my genetic testing/ultrasound ! Haven't seen the baby in weeks and I'm dying too!! I was spoiled last month seeing him/her a few times due to their twin being around. I miss getting to see the baby often! My nausea stopped a few days ago so I could really se the reassurance that everything is still ok!

I cannot wait for your updates :D

I'll def post pics. The scan is the afternoon at 16h00 and then we have immediate obligations after so not sure as to when I'll be able to post but def. Thursday.

AFM: As you might recall I decided to contact another agency in town and they want to see me ASAP as in tomorrow night after work to discuss salary and hours. It sounds like half day job which would be amazing after Matthew is here and hopefully the salary will be great. They WANT me and it wasn't an advertised position so no-one else I have to compete with etc.

Please pray and keep fx for me that the salary is good so that if I do go I at least get the same or if it is half day I dont have to cut too much on my salary. 

Even though my boss and I have "cleared the air" I don't want to stay there anymore at all. We have been through "air clearing" 3 times already and she always falls back into the same habits. There is a saying "never push a loyal person beyond the point where they no longer care"
My boss has pushed me beyond that point so I don't care for them anymore and the sooner I can be rid of them the better for me.


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Jyllian- love the video and the comment back at your coworker! lol
> 
> Pam- so excited for you!!!! Post pics after!!
> 
> So I haven't done much research on bumper pads or anything yet.. What is their purpose? Just asking to know..
> 
> Tomorrow is my genetic testing/ultrasound ! Haven't seen the baby in weeks and I'm dying too!! I was spoiled last month seeing him/her a few times due to their twin being around. I miss getting to see the baby often! My nausea stopped a few days ago so I could really se the reassurance that everything is still ok!

First off, good luck tomorrow and enjoy seeing the tiny person! It's quite a shock coming from seeing them all the time to once or twice the rest of the pregnancy. 

The purpose of bumper pads is to keep baby from hitting themselves on the bars and to keep limbs from getting stuck between the bars. The aap recommends against them saying that they can cause sids, limp entrapment and possible suffocation. It sounds terrifying when you hear that BUT the cause for sids is completely unknown. I personally don't feel that a cushion up against the bars in a crib are enough to cause a child to stop breathing. The theory is that the pads restrict fresh air flow. I don't think it is any more restricting than a crib with 3 solid sides, and by simply turning on a ceiling fan or placing a fan in the room to move air should remove that risk. Additionally a newborn baby really doesn't move when they sleep. They physically aren't strong enough to roll into the pad where they could get stuck. Now as far as limb entrapment and suffocation, they site 27 cases from 1985-2005 as "evidence"that they aren't safe. What the study fails to mention is that there were other unsafe factors in a lot of those cases such as improper use of the bumper pad and blankets/toys/pillows being in the crib. 27 children seems like a lot, and it is tragic that something happened to them, but again look at the statistic.....its a little more than one child a year over a 20 year span. More children die from toy related incidents than they do from a bumper pad, that cannot solely be ruled as the reason for their death. Lastly, people are cautioned against them because they say children can use them as a stepping stool to get out of the crib. I have seen TONS of kids climb out of cribs.....bumper pads or not. If they want out, they will figure out a way. If you make sure the crib matress is at the proper height, it will be less likely that the kids will be able to actually get out of the crib at all.

Now in our instance: Luke will actually be in the pack n play bassinet for at least a little while. And probably won't be in the crib until after the risk of sids has passed. In the rare occasion he is in the crib, we will have a small fan blowing to circulate air. Additionally, I have created safeguards to ensure that the pads themselves are safe. They actually tuck under the matress so he can't get stuck under it and have very small elastic ties that he won't be able to get anything more than a finger under. And if he happens to get something stuck in the tie, it's a snap so the one tie will just unsnap. 



melewen said:


> Love the video jyllian!!
> 
> Pam cannot wait for your scan. I'm only about a week behind you!
> 
> This will be our last scan and first since about 8 weeks so I'm ridiculously excited to see the LO. S/he must have had a huge growth spurt over the last few days because my bump is huge AND I've finally been feeling some unmistakable baby punches. Last night I even put my hand over baby and got a nice ole body slam so I did it again when DH was home and LO punched me so hard it scared the crap out of me and I started laughing hysterically. So dh put his hand on LO and he got a nice kick too. Not going to lie, they're so sudden and weird they kinda freak me out! It was the first time I'd felt it last night so I know I'm just getting used to it but it was a little "Alien" if you know what I mean.. :rofl:

I saw this onnfacebook last night and was so excited for you I was telling Ronny about it lol. There are still times when I haven't felt Luke moving for a bit and all of a sudden he'll make a giant movement and scare the day lights out of me. It's awesome and amazing and terrifying all at the same time. Just wait until you have little hands exploring your ribs and little feet kicking you in the other side. Freaky!!



Querida87 said:


> My DS2 was great about the "Alien" kicks, especially when I'd try to lay down to sleep at night. He was a Walmart/waffle house baby. They were the only places open at 3am where I could safely walk out the discomfort in the a/c. lol
> 
> Aunt Flo finally came, a week late. How cruel of her to give me all the symptoms (which I'm still dealing with) and show up so late, distracting me from my weight loss goals and getting my hopes up for nothing. I don't even want to tell Lalo she came. He's been kissing my belly and referring to "the little princess" inside it.. :cry:

I'm sorry.


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry for the long post above, just wanting to get both sides of bumper pads out there. 

In other news: we hit the double digit countdown today and I freaked out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: double digits are AWESOME!!!! If you are freaking out now imagine how you'll feel when you get single digit weeks till birht :dance:


----------



## Jennuuh

Jrepp said:


> Sorry for the long post above, just wanting to get both sides of bumper pads out there.
> 
> In other news: we hit the double digit countdown today and I freaked out!

It's not SIDS you have to worry about with bumper pads. It's that if they roll (my daughter almost rolled right off the couch when she was 6 days old) and their face gets stuck in there - it's suffocation. Not because they can't breathe either cause they can - it's the fact that they're breathing in the air they've just released. Which is carbon monoxide. Poisonous to anyone in the right amount.


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Sorry for the long post above, just wanting to get both sides of bumper pads out there.
> 
> In other news: we hit the double digit countdown today and I freaked out!

Whoah, how did i miss that!!!! :yipee: 3 digit countdown was so long wasn't it??? 2 digits will be fast, what more when we're at single digit countdown.... :D


----------



## Jrepp

Jennuuh said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post above, just wanting to get both sides of bumper pads out there.
> 
> In other news: we hit the double digit countdown today and I freaked out!
> 
> It's not SIDS you have to worry about with bumper pads. It's that if they roll (my daughter almost rolled right off the couch when she was 6 days old) and their face gets stuck in there - it's suffocation. Not because they can't breathe either cause they can - it's the fact that they're breathing in the air they've just released. Which is carbon monoxide. Poisonous to anyone in the right amount.Click to expand...

In my post I cited the aap and they specifically state risk of sids. The use or lack there of in using bumper pads is a highly debatable topic and everyone is going to have their opinion on the matter, just as every other parenting decision out there......cloth vs. disposable, breast vs. bottle fed, circumsicion or not, co sleep vs. solo sleep, coddle or cry it out...... There is no right or wrong, only what you feel is best for your child. 

We will be using bumper pads, but baby won't even be in the crib for at least a few months and then we will monitor him and see if we will continue with the bumper pads or not. It is mine and my husbands decision and we both agree.


----------



## Jennuuh

Jrepp said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post above, just wanting to get both sides of bumper pads out there.
> 
> In other news: we hit the double digit countdown today and I freaked out!
> 
> It's not SIDS you have to worry about with bumper pads. It's that if they roll (my daughter almost rolled right off the couch when she was 6 days old) and their face gets stuck in there - it's suffocation. Not because they can't breathe either cause they can - it's the fact that they're breathing in the air they've just released. Which is carbon monoxide. Poisonous to anyone in the right amount.Click to expand...
> 
> In my post I cited the aap and they specifically state risk of sids. The use or lack there of in using bumper pads is a highly debatable topic and everyone is going to have their opinion on the matter, just as every other parenting decision out there......cloth vs. disposable, breast vs. bottle fed, circumsicion or not, co sleep vs. solo sleep, coddle or cry it out...... There is no right or wrong, only what you feel is best for your child.
> 
> We will be using bumper pads, but baby won't even be in the crib for at least a few months and then we will monitor him and see if we will continue with the bumper pads or not. It is mine and my husbands decision and we both agree.Click to expand...

I didn't say you shouldn't use them - I was just giving you more information as to the REAL reason they're unsafe. It has nothing to do with SIDS. SIDS doesn't have a known cause yet. Bumpers create a suffocation risk. Thus the argument over it being a SIDS risk is incorrect.


----------



## cutieq

Wow. My bad Jess. I wasn't suggesting that you should lean either way with them and of course any decision you and your husband make for your child is your decision. Just as I've decided not to use them. We aren't all as experienced or researched so I just wanted to FYI as it was news to me and may be for other women.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela I'm not sure HOW exactly we are going to go about announcing gender, time-wise :shrug: I was actually thinking about it today. My OH is going to want to blab it to everyone as ASAP so I'm thinking we possibly may need to prepare a reveal both ways in advance, depending on how we decide to do it, so him and I can share with close family first and then post away on social media. He says he wants to share the surprise news with close family in person, however, so hoping he can keep his mouth shut until next Monday evening when we can get the reveal together and presented to our families. He had mentioned something about putting either pink or blue socks in the little Nike Air Jordan infant shoes we used for the initial pregnancy surprise to reveal the gender. I'd like to do a photo or video reveal for the public which shouldn't take long to throw together. I'd say if everything goes smoothly you will know by late that evening...

I used bumper pads with both my children and had no issues. I'm like Jess and will be using the pack-n-play as a bassinet for a little while before transitioning to crib.


----------



## Twinsie

I think you're right Jess, everyone is going to have their own opinion and reasoning. Thanks for all the info!! :)

Congrats on 99 days left!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jennuh and Jess are right... We all need all the info we could get. Everyone is entitled to have their opinion and i'm sure no one wants to tell someone how to raise or care for their newborns. It's just a matter of how parents or soon-to-be-parents take take that information. Spreading <3 in this thread. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Im getting really excited about your gender scan Jyllian and the gender reveal as well. I'm sure you'll come up with a perfect one for you both.... :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Wait so when is your scan jyllian? Monday? Can't wait to find out your baby's gender!!! Then Cheryl will be next !!! and then me (if I don't find out from the 3D scan earlier)..!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, you're having a genetic test right? I thought they'll be able to tell but not after the results are back. :wohoo: more gender reveal coming up in a few days/weeks.... So excited for you all....


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Wow. My bad Jess. I wasn't suggesting that you should lean either way with them and of course any decision you and your husband make for your child is your decision. Just as I've decided not to use them. We aren't all as experienced or researched so I just wanted to FYI as it was news to me and may be for other women.

I wasn't saying you were, and I truly appreciate the information that you gave. A lot of women aren't aware of the controversy over them and aren't aware of the potential danger. 



Twinsie said:


> I think you're right Jess, everyone is going to have their own opinion and reasoning. Thanks for all the info!! :)
> 
> Congrats on 99 days left!!!!

Thank you. Time sure is flying. 



mdscpa said:


> Jennuh and Jess are right... We all need all the info we could get. Everyone is entitled to have their opinion and i'm sure no one wants to tell someone how to raise or care for their newborns. It's just a matter of how parents or soon-to-be-parents take take that information. Spreading <3 in this thread. :D

It may just be hormones or something but I am literally in tears. I didn't want to create a controversy or start some sort of issue. I was just excited that I was almost done with the bumpers I have worked on all weekend. If I offended anyone or made anyone mad, I'm sorry. I was just stating my reasoning behind going against the aap and choosing to use bumper pads. If I hadn't done research and read about the risk associated with them, I probably wouldn't have known about the potential danger, and I appreciate the concern and information. 

Moving on......I'm over halfway through my list of things I need to get done for this child to arrive. Just a few more things to get! Target has the bottles I want on sale this week for cheaper than the completion discount price so I might try to talk Ronny into getting some.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aside from bumper pads, I thought there was major controversy regarding co-sleeping... yet I find it's becoming more popular nowadays :shrug: I think to each their own. I use bumper pads and choose not to co-sleep for my own personal reasons. I think every mommy has a right to be informed but yet make their own choices for themselves and their child :thumbup: I'd love to see your bumpers Jess, and anything else you've made! I am jealous at how crafty and motivated you are!

Yup, Monday Jamie... 8am. I'm so nervous and excited! I'd like ya'll to give me your guesses beforehand so we can see who's right!

Cheryl I stopped back to see if you posted your bump update yet...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't worry ladies, we feed of of each other's knowledge. On this site alone I have learned so much from everyone about ttc and now being pregnant. I didn't take any offense and actually started reading now as I was completely unaware that there was even issues about bumper pads and I've got one tied down in the crib already. 

Jess, it's great how much you've gotten done for baby and I really envy your craftiness in being able to do so much yourself. I don't have the skills. Is it safe to assume your nausea is better as you haven't said much about it lately?

I'm so excited for ourt next gender reveals :dance: I cannot wait to see if team blue will even out a bit.

Jyllian, I'm going to guess girl for you :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

My guess is girl and OH is convinced girl as well...


----------



## mdscpa

Im guessing girl as well for you Jyllian because you give girly vibes in every bump pics you took...


----------



## melewen

Wow, I missed a ton! I told myself I was going to take off the first half of the day today since I worked all weekend but I seemed busier than normal trying to do some "fun" preggers stuff :haha:

18 weeks today! My bump is definitely bigger all the time but doesn't seem THAT much bigger in this photo. But you guys have seen the morning bump!!
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/18weeks.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/18-coconut400px.png
Baby is the length of a big coconut and coincidentally also covered in fur.. :rofl:

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/18-coconut.gif
Whoa!

I also made a video about how I take my bump photos!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsjeqOQQGFk


----------



## Twinsie

Great pics! Bump still looks small! And I watched the video! Love the music and that you kept the dancing in the video :) And love the tips! I wish I had a good window to use. Once I move in august I will.


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> Jamie, you're having a genetic test right? I thought they'll be able to tell but not after the results are back. :wohoo: more gender reveal coming up in a few days/weeks.... So excited for you all....

It is possible that they can tell the gender tomorrow but only if baby is cooperative and tech gets a good view! Baby's anatomy is still so small that it makes it hard to distinguish even though the genitals are developed by now. DH is hoping we will find out tomorrow. I'm not banking on it! Maaaaaybe in next weeks appt since supposedly that's a 3D scan too. We shall see!!


----------



## melewen

Jamie they're not doing bloodwork for your testing? They can tell with like 99% certainty from that :) and is that you on Facebook? Lol


----------



## Jrepp

Just subscribed to you


----------



## mommysylvia

melewen said:


> I also made a video about how I take my bump photos!

Omg your videos are so cute! I really wish my DH will buy me a good camera and laptop. He thinks my phone is enough lol. I told him "Mother's day is coming up babe!! Yeah?" :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Loved the video Cheryl thanks for the tips i have to show it to DH and hopefully he'll learn something from it.. :D I bump in the video is more noticeable than your still images.... So cute seeing you have fun and dance setting up the camera.... :dance: Your hubby and LO are so lucky....


----------



## mdscpa

https://i62.tinypic.com/nmcksh.gif

:yipee: One more week and 2nd tri will just be a memory, getting closer to D-day. Happy 98 days left :yipee:



​


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 26 weeks, Jess!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous pics Cheryl! Lovely bump.

I can't wait for my very own bump...


----------



## Jrepp

Woke up at 3:30 to pee. It's now 4:48 and I'm still awake because hubby won't stop making noise. Is it wrong of me to want to smother him with my pillow? Momma needs some sleep


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 26 weeks Jess :dance: I don't think it is wrong "wanting" to smother him but I think it might maybe be wrong if you did actually do it :haha:

I LOVE YOUR UPDATES Cheryl and I so see that bump growing :D

Laura, you must remember to take a before bump pic for us so that we have something to compare to. Okay at least me as I perv on bumps hahahaha

Jamie, I cannot wait for updates on your scans and tests. Dani had the genetic blood test and as one of the other ladies mentioned they can tell with 99% accuracy what the gender is before the scan can. Have you enquired whether they will be able to do this on the test for you?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*3D / 4D SCAN COUNTDOWN​*
https://i.imgur.com/v33Xmkh.gif​
Oh and incase you were wondering that is non-alcoholic champaigne :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Here's the first "podge" pic. This actually is just podge. 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/B96CC57A-3765-45D5-8AE2-584C7B42121F_zpslh1msjdl.jpg#
took it for my journal but sharing here too


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhh Cheryl looove the video and can DEF see a more noticeable bump in it than from photos, bump I see one regardless :winkwink: 

Laura I'm excited to see your bump progression over the weeks/months!!!

AFM omigosh I was freaking out because I hadn't felt baby move AT ALL this morning and normally do everyday. Yesterday late evening I had felt little pounces in the same spot, like lower middle under my belly button... almost like hiccups. It happen on two different occasions. As I was taking my son to school this morning still feeling nothing I became super worried. Like, what if it was in distress when I was feeling that? Was it choking? Driving to work, still nothing and I was panicking. I hoped baby would move at least once I sat at my desk, as s/he usually does... and FINALLY I feel movement! Oh... my... gawwwwwd... Such relief! I don't care if the baby moves so much I feel super weird or queasy, I'd rather feel like that than worried sick!

Oh and not a very happy lady today :nope: A coworker had burnt himself last Friday and denied medical care. It wasn't terrible but a burn is a burn. I had actually burnt myself twice last year with 400+ degree asphalt based crack sealant on different occasions and tended to it at work and continued with my day and so on. Not much else you can do unless your skin is melting off. Well this guy decides yesterday that he isn't coming into work and instead going to get medical attention, three days later mind you, and now is off for the entire week and trying to get paid under workers compensation :saywhat: The worst part, which is what really chaps my ass, is that the rest of the employees here (including myself) are out our quarterly $50 safety bonus now :growlmad: If it was a severe burn... well mine was pretty bad, but still... I get that. Safety and health is important but come on dude. Quit being a puss, grow some balls, tough it out and come into work. If you can't lift boxes then at least you can drive the towmotor, sweep or do other assignments. It just really gets to me since I've experienced the same accident, but chose to be a big girl and come to work.

Weak. Guess that's why women are the ones to give birth and not men :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

laurac1988 said:


> Gorgeous pics Cheryl! Lovely bump.
> 
> I can't wait for my very own bump...

So I was just reading your blog post about your mom (and I'm sorry for your loss) and realized that you haven't yet blogged about your pregnancy. In a sick and twisted way I am all giddy inside knowing how the cycle turned out before others lol.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> *3D / 4D SCAN COUNTDOWN​*
> https://i.imgur.com/v33Xmkh.gif​
> Oh and incase you were wondering that is non-alcoholic champaigne :rofl:

That looks so dirty lol. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ahhh Cheryl looove the video and can DEF see a more noticeable bump in it than from photos, bump I see one regardless :winkwink:
> 
> Laura I'm excited to see your bump progression over the weeks/months!!!
> 
> AFM omigosh I was freaking out because I hadn't felt baby move AT ALL this morning and normally do everyday. Yesterday late evening I had felt little pounces in the same spot, like lower middle under my belly button... almost like hiccups. It happen on two different occasions. As I was taking my son to school this morning still feeling nothing I became super worried. Like, what if it was in distress when I was feeling that? Was it choking? Driving to work, still nothing and I was panicking. I hoped baby would move at least once I sat at my desk, as s/he usually does... and FINALLY I feel movement! Oh... my... gawwwwwd... Such relief! I don't care if the baby moves so much I feel super weird or queasy, I'd rather feel like that than worried sick!

No baby movement days are pretty terrifying. I was told that a giant glass of ice cold water and laying on your left side will get the baby moving. I personally give home some caffeine or have the hubs play video games to get him going.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I thought the SAME thing about Pamela's post :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Jess we're announcing at Amy's 30th Birthday party on the 13th June, so it's radio silence on the blog until then. Only because some family members read it. So, I need to find crap to blog about for the next few weeks! I have a couple of reviews to do and might do a couple of Infertility awareness type posts, but it's going to be stretching my brain not to go "PREGNANT PREGNANT PREGNANT!!!"


----------



## melewen

Laura I had actually planned to go in for initial fertility testing but got my BFP like two days later so i kept the appointment with my OB. I told my mom I went and had the tests and everything looked good (this was true but they were testing hcg! Haha) so when we told them our news they were SHOCKED! I don't know if you care but you could like wax poetic on the wait and frustration hahaha really build up to the reveal!

You ladies are right, I was so surprised at how small my bump looks in the photos and it looks huge in the video! Maybe it's what I put my arm across my ribs or something. Who knows. But yeah I was like huh?! Bump looks so similar to last week and I'm way bigger!

Sylvia you should tell dh my story.. I had a food blog (not very involved at this point in the story) and dh bought me an entry level dslr for our anniversary 2 1/2 years ago.... I started learning it and now I'm a food photographer, portrait photographer, and professional blogger! Hahaha see what a little camera can do?! Before that I always joked I couldn't take a photo to save my life but I was just insecure that I didn't know anything about it and the rest of my family was really big into it. But maybe that will convince dh :thumbup:

Pam i am so excited for your scan! I usually have the dirtiest mind but I didn't even think *that* from your excited champagne bottle :rofl: but I was analyzing it for technique so... Hahaha.

So excited for your scan too Jamie!! I loooove looking at ultrasound pics. 

I had three crazy dreams last night and one involved Jess!! The first one we were having our scan and I told them we didn't want to know the sex but when she started with the machine she was like "well it's a boy" and I was like ?!? We told you not to tell!!!! And she was like I don't remember that. And then the second one the baby was already born and id left him at the house and it gets REALLY weird and detailed from here but like in all my dreams the baby is not a newborn but like old enough to talk to me and critique me hahaha. But it was definitely a boy!

Last one I just was seeing Jess in a pie shop (cravings from beta waves?!) and she wanted the apricot pie (??? Not my choice but ok Jess) and she was saying the girl who worked there was so unhelpful and super high :rofl: I guess because I was thinking food and Colorado?! Anyway, that was very odd. At the end of that dream I also was part of the team that won the like Canadian Emmy for production of degrassi so.. It was a very weird night

Jess I get what you mean about wanting to smother your hubby! dh is super creepy when he sleeps, he makes these really weird noises or movements so I always have to cough really loud to wake him up because it scares the crap out of me!!

10 days til our anatomy scan!! Woop woop


----------



## laurac1988

I think i probably am going to go into the wait and such like that. I don't want to just "not blog", but I don't want to let the cat out of the bag either.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I had a dream last night and I had a baby girl... she wasn't a baby-baby... more like about a year old and I was still nursing I think. She had on a little black cotton printed tee with leggings, like a Garanimals outfit or something and had light brown/ash blonde fluffy hair and a binky in her mouth. She was in my lap but reached over my shoulder for something and spoke a little "babble" word for it. 

Let's just all agree I'm having a girl, ok? :laugh2:


----------



## Twinsie

Lots of baby dreams happening! Can't wait to find out your actual genders ladies!

Afm: dr appt went well! Measuring 13 weeks today!!!! Baby had a growth spurt!! and was doing flips! Genetic measurements are normal so far. Blood work results back on Friday to confirm that. My ins wouldn't cover the gender test :/ and I'm not paying $1000! Sooo well see how next wed appt goes! Or next month.. But I swear I saw a little penis for 1/2 a second! DH says no and tech wouldn't confirm! Time will tell! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Tried posting a Pic but internet is being slow and won't let me. I'll try again later !


----------



## Twinsie

Ps. How far along did you guys start feeling the baby?? I'm so excited for that!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

At around 14 weeks I began feeling little pops and pokes, like 'is it or isn't it?' feeling but maybe gas? Then it turned into a goldfish in my tummy feeling with pops and pokes. Since 18 weeks when I got a real jab I could feel from the outside on my hand it's been definite kicks, punches, jabs, pokes, pops and squirms I can see from the outside!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope you can upload the photos for us to stalk :haha:

I had to check my journal to see if i've recorded the first time i felt baby move. :D

I had quickening recorded at 16w0d. But of course like Jyllian described i was unsure if it's the baby or just gas acting up.... We did saw little movements from the outside at 20 weeks DH just have to be patient staring at my belly we ended up filming it but it's really hard to notice for anyone except you of course...


----------



## Twinsie

Cool! Thanks for sharing ladies!

By the way, Cheryl yes that is me on fb! :) If anyone wants to be Facebook friends my full name is Jamie Riofrio! :) or send me your full names to friend you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just had a long discussion about things at home with my OH during his lunch break. I am feeling down today regarding everything that still needs to be done and how I feel helpless because I can't do a lot of the things that I would normally tackle when not pregnant. And it seems when I try to do something lately either I physically can't, I feel sick/crappy, the weather doesn't cooperate or something comes up. We bought flowers for the front yard on Saturday because it was so nice out and I had put off landscaping for two years now. The yard is a mess - there's cement block and brick thrown in front along with random materials from the bedroom remodel and the grass needs cut and edged in both the front and back. I started tackling some yardwork while my OH and son opened the pool and of course I began cramping and ended up feeling nauseated and spent most of the rest of the day on the couch. I felt AWFUL that day. Sunday I felt a little better but it was considerably colder, windy and rainy so I only managed to trim the bushes out front. The downstairs room off our new bedroom is full of boxes and random stuff but I cannot move anything because of the size/amount and until that is done I can't begin to lay down the Pergo flooring :nope: My OH has to rewire the lighting and hang a piece of drywall up before any painting can be done. The baseboard still needs to be installed in our bedroom too. Then there's the nursery room. There's still items of my daughter's that need to be removed before we paint and clean the carpet in there. Today I feel good and the weather isn't terrible so I figured I could plant some flowers but forgot we had planned to take the kids to a local pizza challenge at the fairgrounds. His grandparents gave us two tickets so we only have to pay for the kids and you get to eat and vote on pizza from local places so that'll be dinner :thumbup: I guess I will tackle the nursery room with my daughter and hopefully get it cleaned out before my OH gets home from work. I just feel like we need to stay focused and motivated pretty much daily if possible in order to make major progress... the major hurdle was the bedroom remodel, now the next big hurdle is clearing out the downstairs room and finishing it. Plus, we have to plan the baby shower/diaper party among other things baby-related :wacko: My OH assured me he will do his best to stay on top of things so we make progress. I tend to overwhelm myself easily and need to take some deep breaths and stay positive!

Oh and it really irritates me that his mom apparently called my OH yesterday I guess and was asking if he got his brother's brakes on his car done. Uh... why doesn't she ask his brother (who lives with her) if he got the brakes taken care of? It's his responsibility, not my OH's. My OH is handy with vehicle mechanics, it's what he went to college for, and said he would fix his brother's brakes... but has tried more than once to schedule a day to get it done. Most recently being last weekend on Saturday morning. He had tried getting a hold of his brother, to no avail, so we went and ran some errands and did things around the house. Come to find out, his brother went to Toledo with his gf that day. My OH said his brother needs to realize that if he wants the brakes done he is going to have to cooperate and get it done when my OH can do it, not when it's convenient for his brother. As if my OH doesn't have enough obligations already!

OK sorry ladies rant over! :laugh2:


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaaaay maxed out my FRER! They never got this dark with the baby we lost 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/190EFE54-C3D9-4AE3-A63A-2A7EA8EBDDAB_zpsl8dsxcrm.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful progression Laurac esp. the last FRER!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Amazing lines Laura!!! :happydance:

Jamie, sent you a friend request!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Laura I had actually planned to go in for initial fertility testing but got my BFP like two days later so i kept the appointment with my OB. I told my mom I went and had the tests and everything looked good (this was true but they were testing hcg! Haha) so when we told them our news they were SHOCKED! I don't know if you care but you could like wax poetic on the wait and frustration hahaha really build up to the reveal!
> 
> You ladies are right, I was so surprised at how small my bump looks in the photos and it looks huge in the video! Maybe it's what I put my arm across my ribs or something. Who knows. But yeah I was like huh?! Bump looks so similar to last week and I'm way bigger!
> 
> Sylvia you should tell dh my story.. I had a food blog (not very involved at this point in the story) and dh bought me an entry level dslr for our anniversary 2 1/2 years ago.... I started learning it and now I'm a food photographer, portrait photographer, and professional blogger! Hahaha see what a little camera can do?! Before that I always joked I couldn't take a photo to save my life but I was just insecure that I didn't know anything about it and the rest of my family was really big into it. But maybe that will convince dh :thumbup:
> 
> Pam i am so excited for your scan! I usually have the dirtiest mind but I didn't even think *that* from your excited champagne bottle :rofl: but I was analyzing it for technique so... Hahaha.
> 
> So excited for your scan too Jamie!! I loooove looking at ultrasound pics.
> 
> I had three crazy dreams last night and one involved Jess!! The first one we were having our scan and I told them we didn't want to know the sex but when she started with the machine she was like "well it's a boy" and I was like ?!? We told you not to tell!!!! And she was like I don't remember that. And then the second one the baby was already born and id left him at the house and it gets REALLY weird and detailed from here but like in all my dreams the baby is not a newborn but like old enough to talk to me and critique me hahaha. But it was definitely a boy!
> 
> Last one I just was seeing Jess in a pie shop (cravings from beta waves?!) and she wanted the apricot pie (??? Not my choice but ok Jess) and she was saying the girl who worked there was so unhelpful and super high :rofl: I guess because I was thinking food and Colorado?! Anyway, that was very odd. At the end of that dream I also was part of the team that won the like Canadian Emmy for production of degrassi so.. It was a very weird night
> 
> Jess I get what you mean about wanting to smother your hubby! dh is super creepy when he sleeps, he makes these really weird noises or movements so I always have to cough really loud to wake him up because it scares the crap out of me!!
> 
> 10 days til our anatomy scan!! Woop woop

Your dream is hilarious!! Mostly because I hate pie. Can't stand the stuff! And I don't think I've had an apricot in my life. 

My dreams about Luke he's usually older as well, but always was a boy. I recorded Ronny sleeping so he could see for himself how loud he is. The thing is, if he doesn't make any noise I freak out thinking he stopped breathing in his sleep and he gets a very rude awakening. 



laurac1988 said:


> I think i probably am going to go into the wait and such like that. I don't want to just "not blog", but I don't want to let the cat out of the bag either.

I get it. I was kind of the same way because I am so public with my blog. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> I had a dream last night and I had a baby girl... she wasn't a baby-baby... more like about a year old and I was still nursing I think. She had on a little black cotton printed tee with leggings, like a Garanimals outfit or something and had light brown/ash blonde fluffy hair and a binky in her mouth. She was in my lap but reached over my shoulder for something and spoke a little "babble" word for it.
> 
> Let's just all agree I'm having a girl, ok? :laugh2:

Ok :thumbup:



Twinsie said:


> Ps. How far along did you guys start feeling the baby?? I'm so excited for that!!!

I felt movements really really early because I was so small. I started feeling the first movements at about 9 maybe 10 weeks. But I started out the pregnancy at 12" from hip to hip and 5 inches from my back to the highest part of my abdomen ......very petite. I knew right away that it was baby because it was in a completely different place than gas was.



Twinsie said:


> Cool! Thanks for sharing ladies!
> 
> By the way, Cheryl yes that is me on fb! :) If anyone wants to be Facebook friends my full name is Jamie Riofrio! :) or send me your full names to friend you!

I'll send you a request in a second, I'm Jessica Reppenhagen.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I just had a long discussion about things at home with my OH during his lunch break. I am feeling down today regarding everything that still needs to be done and how I feel helpless because I can't do a lot of the things that I would normally tackle when not pregnant. And it seems when I try to do something lately either I physically can't, I feel sick/crappy, the weather doesn't cooperate or something comes up. We bought flowers for the front yard on Saturday because it was so nice out and I had put off landscaping for two years now. The yard is a mess - there's cement block and brick thrown in front along with random materials from the bedroom remodel and the grass needs cut and edged in both the front and back. I started tackling some yardwork while my OH and son opened the pool and of course I began cramping and ended up feeling nauseated and spent most of the rest of the day on the couch. I felt AWFUL that day. Sunday I felt a little better but it was considerably colder, windy and rainy so I only managed to trim the bushes out front. The downstairs room off our new bedroom is full of boxes and random stuff but I cannot move anything because of the size/amount and until that is done I can't begin to lay down the Pergo flooring :nope: My OH has to rewire the lighting and hang a piece of drywall up before any painting can be done. The baseboard still needs to be installed in our bedroom too. Then there's the nursery room. There's still items of my daughter's that need to be removed before we paint and clean the carpet in there. Today I feel good and the weather isn't terrible so I figured I could plant some flowers but forgot we had planned to take the kids to a local pizza challenge at the fairgrounds. His grandparents gave us two tickets so we only have to pay for the kids and you get to eat and vote on pizza from local places so that'll be dinner :thumbup: I guess I will tackle the nursery room with my daughter and hopefully get it cleaned out before my OH gets home from work. I just feel like we need to stay focused and motivated pretty much daily if possible in order to make major progress... the major hurdle was the bedroom remodel, now the next big hurdle is clearing out the downstairs room and finishing it. Plus, we have to plan the baby shower/diaper party among other things baby-related :wacko: My OH assured me he will do his best to stay on top of things so we make progress. I tend to overwhelm myself easily and need to take some deep breaths and stay positive!
> 
> Oh and it really irritates me that his mom apparently called my OH yesterday I guess and was asking if he got his brother's brakes on his car done. Uh... why doesn't she ask his brother (who lives with her) if he got the brakes taken care of? It's his responsibility, not my OH's. My OH is handy with vehicle mechanics, it's what he went to college for, and said he would fix his brother's brakes... but has tried more than once to schedule a day to get it done. Most recently being last weekend on Saturday morning. He had tried getting a hold of his brother, to no avail, so we went and ran some errands and did things around the house. Come to find out, his brother went to Toledo with his gf that day. My OH said his brother needs to realize that if he wants the brakes done he is going to have to cooperate and get it done when my OH can do it, not when it's convenient for his brother. As if my OH doesn't have enough obligations already!
> 
> OK sorry ladies rant over! :laugh2:

I'm sorry. Guys just don't seem to get it, and the fatigue is no joke. I work for like 5 minutes and I'm ready for a nap lol. 



laurac1988 said:


> Yaaaaaaay maxed out my FRER! They never got this dark with the baby we lost
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/190EFE54-C3D9-4AE3-A63A-2A7EA8EBDDAB_zpsl8dsxcrm.jpg

Awesome progression!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

We had loadshedding again so I'm a bit behind with the posts. I've gone through and hopefully I remember to mention everyone...

Jamie, I'm so happy that everything went well and that your baby is doing great. Especially after the rough time you've had :hugs:
I think I felt my 1st pop at around 16 or 17 weeks but wasn't sure because it happened once and nothing clear to confirm. From 18 weeks or so it became more and then I knew it was baby moving :D

Jyllian, sorry about the ass at work and troubles at home with getting things done. I don't have much energy for everything to be done either and I don't have much time left so I get that feeling :hugs:

Laura, thanks for the pre-bump pic :D and absolutely awesome lines!!!

AFM: Met with the boss of the other agency after work today where I called to get a job :D
They seem really keen on appointing me at half day 08h00 to 13h00 or from 09h00 to 14h00 at GET THIS..... THE SAME SALARY I'M CURRENTLY EARNING :shock:

That was the best news ever!!!! I'll be doing 1 person's job, work half day and be with Matthew more and still get the same salary :dance:

The boss just wants to discuss times etc with the other agents tomorrow and will get back to me. I dont 100% have the job yet but it seems like everyone is keen on having me work there and they just need to confirm the times. FX that if all goes well they confirm this for me tomorrow.

If I get this I am going to be sooooooooo OVER THE FREAKING MOON!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

That's awesome news Pam! Fingers crossed the other agents are on board! 

Just tried out a diaper cover that I made and it didn't leak at all and held a ton of water! I just ran it under the faucet until there was a standing pool.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sent you a friend request Jess!

Forgot to mention - my OH decided he would like to try to get our close family together in person to reveal the gender Monday evening. So he asked his mom, dad and both grandparents and I asked my mom and invited my sister as well (though I doubt she'll come... if you ever caught me mentioning that my dad passed away nearly 6 years ago and my brother did last year. I have no grandparents) out to our favorite local pizza joint for dinner. My OH used to work there and thinks he can ask them to arrange the toppings (likely pepperoni) to announce the surprise. It's nothing too extravagant but will be fun!

As for everyone else, we may just use photos from the dinner to make a slideshow video to announce to the public... who knows :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Will you tell us before or after the family Jyllian? We won't tell them before your reveal, promise :haha:

Jess, that is cool about the diaper cover!

AND finally at 30+3 dh finally felt Matthew kick!! :dance: I made dh sit on the couch with his hand on my belly and he was not allowed to move until Matthew kicked :D


----------



## mommysylvia

What do you ladies think? Also what dpo do you think I am since FF gives me 3 different one with each setting lol. Sorry for my horrible quality phone.... I tried to tweak so you can see the pink
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429633460465.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 8









PicsArt_1429635839352.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommysylvia

laurac1988 said:


> Yaaaaaaay maxed out my FRER! They never got this dark with the baby we lost
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/190EFE54-C3D9-4AE3-A63A-2A7EA8EBDDAB_zpsl8dsxcrm.jpg



Laura- Yaaaaaaaay!!!! I'm so happy for you girl! :) awesome lines hopefully I can join you in a few days if mine get darker

Cheryl- I will tell him later on today and hopefully he changes his mind lol.... Could you possibly send me a link of a cheap but good camera to start off with?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela BnB totally skipped me right by your post above Jess's :dohh: That's amazing news! I wish I could find a job with those hours and the same pay as I currently receive! So happy for you :hugs:

I don't want my OH sharing the news to anyone before close family so I am going to have to be tight lipped at work and on BnB and FB for the day until we surprise our parents and grandparents. I will post SOMETHING on BnB that evening though before we make it FB official!

Sylvia I'm not good with those kind of test strips and I don't see much :shrug: Sorry.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah well it was worth a shot to see if you would crack under my impatience :rofl:

Thx, I even got into bed early so that tomorrow can come sooner and hopefully good news on he job :D

Sylvia, I think I see something in the last pic. I hope it gets darker :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Amazing news Pam!!!! :wohoo: FX the rest of the agents agree....


----------



## Twinsie

Pam that is AMAZING news!!!!!!! So happy for you! Best of both worlds !!!


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- I hope things start to ease up for you whether it's feeling better or OH being able to help more! 

Sylvia- I'm sorry I don't see anything but don't get discouraged!

Laura- that's wonderful news the lines are darker than the last time! :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Maybe its your phones lol I'm telling you I have a huge almost tablet size screen so I clearly see it


----------



## melewen

Jamie where are those scan photos?!? I need them!!!!! Lol. Also I just started feeling serious kicks and jabs a few days ago around 18 weeks. We could feel them from the outside. A couple weeks ago I started feeling the first movement (now that I know what it's like!) but didn't realize at the time

Laura that progression is beeeeeautiful :) congrats!

Sylvia do you have a general budget to start?

Pam you are going to get it I just know it!!

I went to a birth collective meeting tonight all about baby wearing with a few friends from my Bradley class and had such fun and learned so much! I am sooo excited about baby wearing, even more so now, and feel better knowing a little more. A mama in town who runs a baby wearing store came and gave us all her recommendations so I feel like I'll be starting off strong!


----------



## mdscpa

https://i61.tinypic.com/dh5yz7.gif

:yipee: How many more days hours and minutes til scan? :D :yipee:




​


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl- Not really since I have no idea if he will yet lol


----------



## melewen

Sylvia post your new pics in here! There are definitely a couple price points, I'll send you something :) every mama needs a good camera!!

Jamie I am waiting not-so-patiently.....

Jess would you ever make and sell those diapers?! How much would you sell them for? Also to be fair in the dream the "pie" was like this cute tiny orange cake. Apricot though? Nooooo

Ahhhhh Pam scan is so close!!

Do any of yall have super cute gender reveal ideas? We're doing lots of huge balloons (those like massive 36" ones) and a balloons release for the reveal, we will have jugs of blueberry mojitos mmmmm and strawberry basil lemonade for the preggos as our pink and blue drinks and I'm making pink and blue frosted mini cupcakes. What else?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

21 weeks today and I have felt like barfing ever since my eyes opened this morning :sick:



Only 4 days, 22 hours 37 minutes and 30 seconds until my gender scan! :happydance:​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl sounds super cute. We aren't having a gender reveal party, just gathering close family - parents, grandparents, siblings - together for pizza. Then of course I gotta figure a little something out for social media :winkwink:

We have yet to do anything regarding a baby shower but have been discussing food items and guests. Been so busy with work, kids and the house hopefully we will take time to solidify everything but I figure we have a few more weeks before we need to buckle down on that.


----------



## Twinsie

So many exciting things happening ladies! Pam I hope you get it! Jyllians gender soon!!!! Yay!

Cheryl- what do you mean by baby wearing class? A class about different products on how you can wear your baby around during the day ?? I tried to post pics again yesterday but then it told me the upload was too large?!? I have no clue why it would be any different then my other pics I've uploaded from my phone! Ugh ! Hubby is better at techy stuff so I'll ask him to help me tonight! 
Ps. I'm doing the black 36 size balloons filled with the gender color too for my reveal! Bought the balloons off amazon! I am doing drinks too. And a cake or cupcakes. I wanna do either a sundae bar with pink/blue toppings or candy bar with pink/blue candy! My sister also had a tall chalkboard where she wrote all the wives tales and what applied to her (boy/girl) and other "tests" and their results indicating boy or girl


----------



## Twinsie

Oh and pink and blue bead necklaces or something wearable that each person chooses as their guess!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies. I haven't heard anything yet... So hopefully soon.

I'm getting so excited to see how all your gender reveals go :dance:

Wohoo scan day tomorrow! I've bought fudge and it's in my handbag. I'll get the ice cold orange juice just before the scan incase Matthew needs some help movinh :haha: I hope my amniotic fluid is nice and clear. I might have slacked a bit on the "drink lots of water" part. Oh well fx for the best.


----------



## mdscpa

What time is your scan Pam?


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Sylvia post your new pics in here! There are definitely a couple price points, I'll send you something :) every mama needs a good camera!!
> 
> Jamie I am waiting not-so-patiently.....
> 
> Jess would you ever make and sell those diapers?! How much would you sell them for? Also to be fair in the dream the "pie" was like this cute tiny orange cake. Apricot though? Nooooo
> 
> Ahhhhh Pam scan is so close!!
> 
> Do any of yall have super cute gender reveal ideas? We're doing lots of huge balloons (those like massive 36" ones) and a balloons release for the reveal, we will have jugs of blueberry mojitos mmmmm and strawberry basil lemonade for the preggos as our pink and blue drinks and I'm making pink and blue frosted mini cupcakes. What else?!

I definitely would make and sell the diapers.......and everything else I've been making for Luke. Well not the stuff I made for him but go out and get the stuff to make more. I've actually been thinking a lot about doing it and selling on etsy. I haven't worked out price points yet though. Are you interested?



MamaBunny2 said:


> 21 weeks today and I have felt like barfing ever since my eyes opened this morning :sick:
> 
> View attachment 861381
> View attachment 861383
> 
> 
> Only 4 days, 22 hours 37 minutes and 30 seconds until my gender scan! :happydance:​

Your bump is getting so big! I feel like puking constantly again. I hope it goes away for you! 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl sounds super cute. We aren't having a gender reveal party, just gathering close family - parents, grandparents, siblings - together for pizza. Then of course I gotta figure a little something out for social media :winkwink:
> 
> We have yet to do anything regarding a baby shower but have been discussing food items and guests. Been so busy with work, kids and the house hopefully we will take time to solidify everything but I figure we have a few more weeks before we need to buckle down on that.

Are you throwing the shower yourself or is someone throwing it for you? 



Twinsie said:


> So many exciting things happening ladies! Pam I hope you get it! Jyllians gender soon!!!! Yay!
> 
> Cheryl- what do you mean by baby wearing class? A class about different products on how you can wear your baby around during the day ?? I tried to post pics again yesterday but then it told me the upload was too large?!? I have no clue why it would be any different then my other pics I've uploaded from my phone! Ugh ! Hubby is better at techy stuff so I'll ask him to help me tonight!
> Ps. I'm doing the black 36 size balloons filled with the gender color too for my reveal! Bought the balloons off amazon! I am doing drinks too. And a cake or cupcakes. I wanna do either a sundae bar with pink/blue toppings or candy bar with pink/blue candy! My sister also had a tall chalkboard where she wrote all the wives tales and what applied to her (boy/girl) and other "tests" and their results indicating boy or girl

This is all pretty much what we did. Ronny created a thing for people to write their guesses down which we framed and then they took a string of pink or blue beads to wear. We had pulled pork sliders, chicken wings, fruit, veggies, some other stuff and cupcakes for desert. The thank you gifts were a few pieces of pink and a few pieces of blue salt water taffy and I used the old wives tales board as a decoration. 

If you go to my YouTube channel or click back a ton of pages I actually posted our actual reveal with the big balloon and blue confetti. The balloon is kinda hard to stuff though so I suggest getting a really big funnel or something.



Twinsie said:


> Oh and pink and blue bead necklaces or something wearable that each person chooses as their guess!




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks ladies. I haven't heard anything yet... So hopefully soon.
> 
> I'm getting so excited to see how all your gender reveals go :dance:
> 
> Wohoo scan day tomorrow! I've bought fudge and it's in my handbag. I'll get the ice cold orange juice just before the scan incase Matthew needs some help movinh :haha: I hope my amniotic fluid is nice and clear. I might have slacked a bit on the "drink lots of water" part. Oh well fx for the best.

I am so freaking excited for your scan! I can't wait to see what Matthew looks like. Are you going to post the pictures here?


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: we went to our birthing class last night. It was pretty much just what to expect your body to do when you go into labor and the basics on the actual birthing process. I feel a little bit better but I wish she would have gone into more detail on the options for delivery that denver health has such as policies on pain medication and different birthing options. Oh well. Our next class is newborn care class on Saturday. My husband forgot all about it and scheduled himself to work so now he either needs to change the schedule or I am cancelling that one because I'm not going alone. 

Here is my 25-26 week bump with a comparison from week 4 to now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 21 Weeks Jyllian! You look great and so does your baby bump! Sorry you're feeling a bit sick :( I get my days like that too but then they pass. Feel better!

Daphne, my scan is tomorrow afternoon at 16h00. After the scan we have to go see my MIL who has alzheimers and a few other things. 

Jess, I will update you ladies on here as soon as the scan is done to let you know how it went and then I promise to add photos for you as soon as I can! I cannot wait to see him either and would love to share his pics with you ladies :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry Jess, we seemed to have posted at the same time. Just went through this page and saw your bump! Looks great! I bet it feels real hard as well :D

I can only get things online as we don't have birthing classes etc here :(


----------



## mdscpa

Great looking ladies/bumps, Jyllian and Jess!!!! 

Pam - You're an hour ahead of me so i guess it won't take much time after that to see your update (in my time).... :haha: Me and DH are only relying on Dr. Google about anything - birthing class, newborn class or whatever - so you're not alone. It's really hard when those things aren't available or being offered in the country you live in when they are supposed to be very important esp. to first time parents.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right!!!!!! The bigger cities have them at private hospitals etc. But I live in a small coastal town so nobody here does them. 

I already feel so rushed :( We drive about 3hrs to where my parents live etc (call it the city) then there is so much to do in so little time! Unpack, go for u/s, visit MIL, visit BIL, go to shop as I need stockings for wedding and need to get baby detergant. Then my sister arranged for my mom and myself to sleep in the guest house at the wedding venue. So now I can't say no to that but I wish they would have asked me first because now I have to leave dh tomorrow night. Then the wedding is whole day Friday. Saterday morning is a friend's baby shower and we still have a few other things to do after before we can come home. Luckily I'm off next week and hopefully I can get some rest then.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jrepp said:


> Are you throwing the shower yourself or is someone throwing it for you?

As of right now him and I are throwing something together. Still planning on a BaBy-Q and thinking outdoors at a nice park down the road from our neighborhood. It has picnic shelters with tables and playground equipment nearby for the kids. If it rains we haven't came up with a backup plan but the park does have an indoor area we could use. Ideally, I'd like to have it at someone's house, like his grandparents'. They have a nice backyard and my OH can grill... but I don't want to impose and would feel rude asking.

I was wondering what we could do for thank you gifts and the taffy sounds good! I haven't really researched much but possible invitation designs. I wish we could reveal the gender at the shower but I KNOW my OH (especially) and I won't be able to contain ourselves!


Pam I can't wait to hear about your scan!!! Not too much longer now...


----------



## mdscpa

I feel tired already just reading about the things you have to do in the next couple of days :haha: But i'm glad you have next week's off but try not to sleep the entire week :rofl: Oh, FX Matthew is on the head down position....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm actually sitting on google and looking at stuff about their positions. I feel like I should be able to tell in what position he is but I can't and that makes me feel like I'm bad or something because I'm not in tune with him or something :(

Anyway I'll be 31 weeks on Saterday so if he isn't head down tomorrow do you think he'll still be able to turn?


----------



## mdscpa

I read that they can still turn up to 34/35 weeks and if they are in breech position the doctor can turn them until 36-37 weeks, beyond that they cannot and there's only less 1% chance that the baby will turn by itself. I'm really hoping for Adam to be in a normal position not because I'm afraid of C-section but because DH aren't allowed inside the theater. And if we really end up having a C-section we might go back to the old hospital and have it there since it's cheaper. We just want to stick to one hospital now so Adam should really listen... But what can i do if he decided to come out that way after all they are in control.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad there is still time so if he hasn't turned tomorrow then I won't be too worried.

I hope Adam stays as is :)

Heartburn is back tonight :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay heartburn! My OH has really had the heartburn for me... I have a few bouts here and there on occasion but he has it pretty much daily.

Managed to eat something finally. Hoping the Chex cereal stays down and agrees with me...


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the heartburn mine stopped already and don't want it back :haha: I hope so too, but i'll start worrying if by 35 weeks (if i continue to have my every 2 weeks appointment) he is in the breech position. Will definitely ask the doc to try and move him.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Jyllian FX your appetite goes back to normal.... Hope you feeling better soon....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope you keep your cereal down Jyllian :hugs:

:shock: Daphne, I just realised you are 80% through your pregnancy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Yaaaaay! I hope this one stays :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429728610279.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8









PicsArt_1429727942534.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

Amazing Sylvia! H&h 9 months!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela, you and Daphne are in the home stretch... and Kenna isn't far behind! I'm getting excited and nervous for you ladies!

And omigosh welcome back to :bfp: Sylvia!!! :happydance: Prayers for a sticky bean!


----------



## mdscpa

It's a nice progression Sylvia!!! Definitely a line without tweaking!!!! :dance: Congrats again.

Pam - i know right? 1 more week and i'll be 50 days far from due date....


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Pamela and Daphne are in the home stretch... and Kenna isn't far behind! I'm getting excited and nervous for you ladies!
> 
> And omigosh welcome back to :bfp: Sylvia!!! :happydance: Praying for a sticky bean!

I'm happy to have my baby already but sometimes i feel sad thinking i'll be saying bye bye to my bump... :sad1: If before we had a weekly :bfp: this time it's going to be a weekly birth :haha: i hope.


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you so much ladies. It feels good to be back :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Now could someone help me figure out when I ovulated? Could I be 8 dpo?


----------



## mdscpa

I'd say CD19... And you're at 12dpo. But that's just my opinion based on previous chart and your OPKs.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Again HuGe cOnGrAts Sylvia! I have faith that your rainbow baby is in it for the long run :D

Jyllian, I get excited and nervous too thinking about how close it is! I mean I'm pretty much counting down single digit weeks till birth.


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm actually sitting on google and looking at stuff about their positions. I feel like I should be able to tell in what position he is but I can't and that makes me feel like I'm bad or something because I'm not in tune with him or something :(
> 
> Anyway I'll be 31 weeks on Saterday so if he isn't head down tomorrow do you think he'll still be able to turn?

The lady last night gave us 2 websites to look at that help out with getting baby in the proper position. One was spinning.com can't think of the other one right now though, I'll check when we get home. I can try to scan and email the stuff they gave us if you'd like.



mdscpa said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Pamela and Daphne are in the home stretch... and Kenna isn't far behind! I'm getting excited and nervous for you ladies!
> 
> And omigosh welcome back to :bfp: Sylvia!!! :happydance: Praying for a sticky bean!
> 
> I'm happy to have my baby already but sometimes i feel sad thinking i'll be saying bye bye to my bump... :sad1: If before we had a weekly :bfp: this time it's going to be a weekly birth :haha: i hope.Click to expand...

I want to deliver at 38 weeks but then I feel bad wanting him out sooner rather than later. 



mommysylvia said:


> Now could someone help me figure out when I ovulated? Could I be 8 dpo?

Looking at your chart I would say cd19 as well


----------



## melewen

Congrats Sylvia!!!! Welcome back!!

Jamie that's exactly what it was. She essentially went through all the different types of things for baby wearing and how to do them and that sort of thing. I'm planning on a ring sling (linen probably or a cotton blend) and structured soft carrier (Tula) now!


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome back, Sylvia!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Congrats Sylvia! Welcome back!!! :)

Figured out how to attach the u/s Pic of baby Riofrio at 13 weeks! It wasn't 3D as I originally was told.. But I was just happy to see the baby!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you girls oh so much! It feels great :)

Also thank you I'll put it cd19 on FF


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- can't wait to see pcs tom of Matthew!! Yay!

Here is my 12 week bump..


----------



## mommysylvia

Cute bump and sono Twinsie :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Aaahhh I remember when Matthew looked like that on a scan, it feels so long ago!

Very cute pic and of course I'm loving the bump too, Jamie :)

I can't wait to share his pics with you ladies :dance:

Jess, ONLY if it won't be too much trouble I would love to see the things you got. Do you want to send me your email to reply on or should I send you mine? Again, only if it won't be too much trouble for you.


----------



## melewen

Jamie such an adorable sono!! And love the bump too

Jess I'd definitely like to learn more about the diapers! Do you have an idea of your price yet?


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Jamie such an adorable sono!! And love the bump too
> 
> Jess I'd definitely like to learn more about the diapers! Do you have an idea of your price yet?

I don't know! I didn't have time to sit down and really think about it. Retail new ones sell for $19.95 a piece so probably not that high. I don't know what anyone would be willing to spend ;) 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Aaahhh I remember when Matthew looked like that on a scan, it feels so long ago!
> 
> Very cute pic and of course I'm loving the bump too, Jamie :)
> 
> I can't wait to share his pics with you ladies :dance:
> 
> Jess, ONLY if it won't be too much trouble I would love to see the things you got. Do you want to send me your email to reply on or should I send you mine? Again, only if it won't be too much trouble for you.

It certainly isn't any trouble. Its a matter of scanning it in and then emailing the file. Easy peasy. My email is [email protected] Send me an email there and I'll try to get the stuff scanned in tomorrow. At least the useful stuff anyways (don't think you want to read about how your body is going to change in 1 and 2 trimesters.)

AFM: got the video tutorial for receiving blankets done today and am waiting for it to upload to youtube. The blog portion is up now though.


----------



## mdscpa

32 Weeks Bump: 


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/27yofpj.jpg​


18 and 32 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/rvv8fk.jpg​


26 and 32 Weeks Bare bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/352kt36.jpg​






​


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely bump and sono Jamie!!! <3

Sylvia - welcome back again.... Feels like you never left.... <3 :hugs:

Jess - I, Pam and Kenna wanted ours at 38 as well so you're not alone at being bad :lol: :rofl: :haha: Nothing wrong with that, since they are considered full-term but that's what we just wanted. Our babies will decide when and how they want to.... FX according to our plan... :D


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, are you taking some prenatal vits? If not ask your doc if you could take one, or ask about baby aspirin and progesterone since you had a history of mc. I was prescribed with baby aspirin (which im taking until today) and progeterone up to 12 weeks when i had my appointment at 4w2d. The doc thought baby is so small and not getting enough blood and oxygen i don't know how she managed to find that but those meds won't hurt.... Just wanted to throw that out...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's my 21 week bare bump, last photos before my gender ultrasound:



And my OH decided to share his bare bump too :rofl:

​


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely bare bump Jyllian!!!! Your DH is so cool for having to bare his bump with you!!!! Lovely couple!!!! Pretty sure he's years over his due date :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

My poor OH... late yesterday evening we were sitting on the couch watching TV and began talking about the ultrasound and how soon it is. My OH was telling me how nervous he is, not in a bad way but just super anxious. I noted that he is about to find out whether he's having a son or a daughter and how major this time is! He said he could about cry just thinking of it and is to the point where he is pretty much ready to have an anxiety/panic attack and he's gonna lose his composure at the ultrasound. He's so overwhelmed with emotions, poor guy. 

He couldn't fall asleep last night and was up until close to midnight, maybe later :shrug: I was sound asleep shortly after my head hit the pillow :sleep: He tossed and turned a alot and was mumbling in his sleep and snoring a lot :growlmad: Oy... Then this morning he finally gets up and comes upstairs and tells me that he's convinced he has couvade syndrome, something he spent quite a bit of time late last night researching.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couvade_syndrome

Basically, as an expectant father, he is experiencing some similar symptoms and behavior as me, the expectant mother. I've never heard of this before... I am thinking he is so overwhelmed with all aspects of becoming a first time daddy that it is really starting to affect him but regardless of what it is of course I don't want him a nervous, emotional wreck. I feel that expectant father's don't have it completely easy either :nope: There's a lot of major life changes that happen, especially in my OH's case. He has had to majorly grow up, give up quite a bit, adjust his priorities, endure criticism from friends and for a guy that has never really had to be totally responsible for anything, to now anticipate the birth of his own child that he will be totally responsible for is quite overwhelming I'm sure. I feel for him.


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHAHA!!! :rofl: Daphne that's too funny! 
He claims to have been working on his (food) "baby" for a little over a year now :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah I feel for him too, I think all of doing this for the 1st time feels anxious etc. Our natural parental senses will kick in as soon as they are here. You are amazing for supporting him :hugs:
Love you bare bump pics!!!

About 50 mins till my scan :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeek!!! Pamela so excited for you! :wohoo:

Jamie love your cute bump... and that your doggy is sitting there watching you :laugh2: My chihuahuas do that too, I usually have to shoo them out of the photo because they want to be thisclose to me at all times!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's pretty funny about OH.. It's sweet he's at least taking it so seriously! I swear dh didn't even really believe I was preggers until peanut kicked him so hard the other night. He has a tendency to really lash out whenever there's a big life change, like even for no reason. When we got married and came home from our honeymoon he was just so unpleasant and picked fights with me constantly for like three weeks and then poof! Over. Same thing with the BFP. He was like excited for a day or two then so unpleasant for about three weeks! Luckily we had been through this before so I wasn't so surprised.. I get he sort of internalizes his major worries and gets really nervous about everything. Money, our jobs, etc. I'm interested to see if the ultrasound will change anything.. And I bet it will once we find out the sex too!

Daphne look at that bump go!! Love it!

Jess yeah last night I just bought some bumgenius AIO's for like 16-17 each but they were on sale. What I would do is just do a calculation on materials then how long it takes you to make them and how much you're willing to make on them. I can help you start an etsy! I used to sell vintage there and I've set them up to coincide with clients' websites. Id start a couple dollars lower til you get lots of reviews saying wow these work SO well and then you can compete with the bigger names for mamas who are more into buying organic and small business! It would be an awesome thing to do while you're home with Luke and I would be your first customer :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I think because HE hasn't actually seen the baby for himself, moving and all on the screen like I got to at my 12 week volunteer ultrasound, that it hasn't really really sunk it. This ultrasound that he will be at is going to make it more real for him, maybe. He is about to actually get to see for himself our baby moving and hopefully see features and know the gender so we can say 'he' or 'she' instead of 'it' or 'the baby'. It's probably going to hit him hard, but in a good way. Gah! I get teary-eyed just typing about it :shy:

Cheryl my ex husband would get grouchy and kind of nasty whenever he was nervous about something. Like, when he was going to get Lasik surgery he was a butthead and angry towards me... but afterwards was so amazed and fine as can be! Men... :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

OMG ladies!!! What an amazing scan I just had!!! I was so close to crying the entire time. He was head down, no abnormalities noted, measured 31 weeks and weighing at 1.6kg!!! She estimated his birth weight to be 3.1kg and she thinks he'll be here in another 7 and half weeks :dance:

I am over the moon at the moment!!! Will update pics as soon as I can!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome news Pamela!!! Cannot wait to see photos! 7 1/2 weeks :shock: holy crap!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Tell me about it! She said boys normally give you discount on the 40 weeks :)

Oh and we really 100% without a doubt heard his heartbeat for the 1st time! Was amazing!

He was smiling, yawning, frowing and even put the umbilical cord in his mouth for giggles!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww that's so amazing!!! You're making me super duper anxious for mine on Monday! I hope my LO cooperates and does some cute stuff for us too!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Lovely bump and sono Jamie!!! <3
> 
> Sylvia - welcome back again.... Feels like you never left.... <3 :hugs:
> 
> Jess - I, Pam and Kenna wanted ours at 38 as well so you're not alone at being bad :lol: :rofl: :haha: Nothing wrong with that, since they are considered full-term but that's what we just wanted. Our babies will decide when and how they want to.... FX according to our plan... :D




mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, are you taking some prenatal vits? If not ask your doc if you could take one, or ask about baby aspirin and progesterone since you had a history of mc. I was prescribed with baby aspirin (which im taking until today) and progeterone up to 12 weeks when i had my appointment at 4w2d. The doc thought baby is so small and not getting enough blood and oxygen i don't know how she managed to find that but those meds won't hurt.... Just wanted to throw that out...

Thank you!

I was just going to post the picture of my test its not getting darker from yesterday..... I'm really hoping this baby's sticks. Well were leaving Sunday so I don't think I have time to go to an appt by then since they always schedule them at certain times unless I can find a doc that will actually see me quick. I actually have baby aspirin.... Maybe I can take one every other day to be on the safe side.... I did with my last pregnancy but I had stopped them a week after I found out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150423_094242.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinsie

Yay Pam! Can't wait to see pics! Glad you had such a good appt!

Great bump pcs daphne! Adam could be here late next month!! Crazyyyyyyy!! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- love the bare bump pic lol! Too funny! My DH claims he has a food baby too ;)

DH is def gonna have the same emotional reaction as your oh. He's a very emotional person, and it's ok to cry! Happy tears!


----------



## mdscpa

As much as i want him to be here already i dont think i want him to come earlier than 38 weeks. :haha: im just a little bit scared/worried when i feel pain in my lower area feel like he wants to come out now.. DH feels like i would carry him pass my due date he's not too worried when i have pain...

Pam, im sure your scan is done already. Any update???? :D


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, your test look wet to me as long as theres a line your ok.... My line never get darker than the control line even having more than 3,000 beta... Clearblue advanced did at 43 dpo when i took out the test strip. You'll see my tests progression in my journal first page second post..

https://i58.tinypic.com/2lizfy8.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dapne, check out Pam's scan update in the comments above!

And, ahem, Miss Pamela... photos? :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

WTH!!!! How did i miss that!!! Thanks Jyllian.... <3

Awesome news Pam. Guess all your hardwork to make Matthew be ready for the scan pays off... Guess we'll have our babies at the same time... :dance: im just a little worried when you said you're 31 weeks and weighing 1.6kgs. When i had my 29 weeks scan Adam is measuring 31 weeks and weighing 1.7kgs... Here's hoping im not growing a giant baby....


----------



## Querida87

Yay Pamela!!! :happydance:

Sylvia, remember that hcg double ON AVERAGE every 24-48 hours, but many women see faster or slower rates. Try not to stress too much hun. Sending thought prayers and super duper sticky :dust: your way.


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay... As you can imagine its hard not to think to much or stress about it. Thank yall


----------



## Querida87

I completely understand, I'm struggling not to stress about being on cd60 without a bfp myself, and don't get me started on the progressively darker tests I got with my cp back in October.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies!! I am literally dying to share the pics with you! There is just so effing much things that has to be done for sister's wedding tomorrow. I will only be able to get the pics on later tonight. 

I am so so sorry! I don't want it to drag and I don't mean to keep you all waiting! I'm even more impatient to share than you guys are to see! 

Please bare with me :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Take your time Pam i know how busy your schedule is.... We all know we can wait up until we turn into this. :haha: :rofl:

https://i62.tinypic.com/2rxglzc.jpg


----------



## melewen

Yay Pam!!! That's so excited and I even teared up a little bit over here :D I am soooooo excited about our scan now! Why did they give you that scan? Do they do it to estimate birth weight? Wondering if I'll get another.. hehe


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I paid for a private 3D / 4D scan. The lady does them as dr's are too clinical. This was a special personal experience. She even measured his feet 6.1cm :D

Was a bit expensive but worth every single penny!!!

I don't know how to get through this whole dinner thing now because I just want to watch the video and post online


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Daphne! :rofl: 

Dangit Pam I'm too anxious to see! :brat: I say just skip the dinner :winkwink: OR you can say you have to use the restroom and if using your phone you can post away! :laugh2:

You make me have high hopes for my scan. I hope I'm not too disappointed when my LO just lays there like a blob...


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian, you know im just being nice but honestly, i'd love to see Pam post those pics and video NOW!!!! :brat:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

3D SCAN UPDATE

Again ladies I am so sorry that it took so long and thanks for being so patient with me :hugs:

I asked the sonographer to please confirm gender for us to make sure it is boy and she said sure. She puts the probe on my belly and switches on to 3D and the VERY 1st thing we see is our little Matthew's potty shot :D

https://i.imgur.com/ryBmZv8.jpg

Matthew was wide awake the whole time and had his eyes open a few times too :D

https://i.imgur.com/1O7pOCu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/zp1Y91Q.jpg

Matthew's feet - he seems to like crossing them at the ankles. Funny thing is I was lying with my ankles crossed the whole u/s through as well 

https://i.imgur.com/zT4RxZa.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/n7qiIoc.jpg

Side profile. He had his arm by his face for the most part but we still got to see him so all is good :D

https://i.imgur.com/9GvMJru.jpg

Healthy heart beating at 141 bpm 

https://i.imgur.com/GDAwCZm.jpg

These literally melted my heart!!! We got so many smiles from him 

https://i.imgur.com/pw4l49o.jpg

Pouting a bit after mommy had some fudge :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/9SQrqCN.jpg

Getting a bit tired now ** yawn **

https://i.imgur.com/mFMvg0u.jpg

Want to see something funny mommy?? Look how I put my umbilical cord in my mouth :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/ugalrw1.jpg

Sorry for the overkill on photos but I got soooo many I just had to share as much as I could :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

He's so handsome Pam. Wish my 3D was a bit later than sooner :haha: lovely photos im glad he's healthy....


----------



## MamaBunny2

*AWWWWW!!!*

Those are adorable! I love the photo angled of his face with his arm up there, that cute little nose! And the one where he is grinning is too cute! And yawning! So so so precious!!!

And whooooohoooo what a potty shot, right there front and center! :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! I cannot stop looking at the pics!!

I got a 20 min dvd of the entire u/s with everything on it and will be watching that some time soon as well :dance:

I skipped the orange juice and just had some ice cold water before the scan and 1 block of fudge during the u/s to get him to move his arm a bit. The lady that did the u/s really made it so special for us and it was really so different to what they do in a Dr's office! This was such an amazing experience!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Seeing him this detailed makes you want the days to pass by so quickly just so you can cuddle him in your arms.... Oh, i would love to see that video no matter how long it is.... So glad that place gave you a wonderful experience seeing Matthew....


----------



## mdscpa

The yawning pic looks alot like his dad... I think... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll try and get it loaded onto youtube and post a link for you :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah damn, I cannot get the video from the cd onto my pc :( I don't know how to upload for you.

There is no option to copy it to my pc, only to copy it onto another cd :brat:


----------



## mdscpa

Pam i think you can directly upload it to youtube from the DVD. Heare's what i got.


https://youtu.be/gIBdpAXnX6I


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll try that quickly. Do I mark it private or unlisted? I dont want other people to see it except you guys.


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Tell me about it! She said boys normally give you discount on the 40 weeks :)
> 
> Oh and we really 100% without a doubt heard his heartbeat for the 1st time! Was amazing!
> 
> He was smiling, yawning, frowing and even put the umbilical cord in his mouth for giggles!

That's good news about boys. I hope it's true in my case! I'm so glad that Matthew behaved for his photo session! I bet it was such an amazing experience.



mdscpa said:


> WTH!!!! How did i miss that!!! Thanks Jyllian.... <3
> 
> Awesome news Pam. Guess all your hardwork to make Matthew be ready for the scan pays off... Guess we'll have our babies at the same time... :dance: im just a little worried when you said you're 31 weeks and weighing 1.6kgs. When i had my 29 weeks scan Adam is measuring 31 weeks and weighing 1.7kgs... Here's hoping im not growing a giant baby....

I thought your baby sounded a bit on the large size but I'm not sure....well according to Google average at 31 weeks is about 1.7kgs. At 29 weeks it's 1.36. But not all babies grow at the same rate.



mdscpa said:


> Take your time Pam i know how busy your schedule is.... We all know we can wait up until we turn into this. :haha: :rofl:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2rxglzc.jpg

Bwahahahahahahahahahah



MamaBunny2 said:


> HAHA Daphne! :rofl:
> 
> Dangit Pam I'm too anxious to see! :brat: I say just skip the dinner :winkwink: OR you can say you have to use the restroom and if using your phone you can post away! :laugh2:
> 
> You make me have high hopes for my scan. I hope I'm not too disappointed when my LO just lays there like a blob...

Mine just stays put or rolls so his back is facing out. Sometimes blobs are better than active tots :)



WunnaBubba2 said:


> 3D SCAN UPDATE
> 
> Again ladies I am so sorry that it took so long and thanks for being so patient with me :hugs:
> 
> I asked the sonographer to please confirm gender for us to make sure it is boy and she said sure. She puts the probe on my belly and switches on to 3D and the VERY 1st thing we see is our little Matthew's potty shot :D
> 
> Sorry for the overkill on photos but I got soooo many I just had to share as much as I could :dance:

Again Pam I am so incredibly glad you were able to have such an amazing scan! He is so incredibly cute!! I hope you figure out the video cause I would love to see it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! I could not have asked for a better reaction from him. He probably knew how much this meant to me and literally made my day.

I am so struggling with this video thing. When I insert the DVD into my laptop it starts playing via Windows Media Player and there are no options to copy it. WTF? I tried dragging the DVD onto upload on Youtube directly but that didn't work either. I'm going to try a few more things and will let you know.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry but I am completely stuck on this whole video thing. I literally see no options on the disc. I'm going to try and get DH to give it a go over the weekend. He has lots of video programmes on his laptop so hopefully he is smarter than I am.


----------



## startd

Pam, that is so exciting! He's just gorgeous. It's going to be so exciting to see all the babies start arriving in a few weeks

Jyllian, my DH came to a scan with me last week (3D) and we found out the gender - and he has been so excited ever since. He talks to the bump, has taken on pram shopping (he's convinced that it's important he goes so he can look at turning circles etc haha) and keeps talking about how excited he is to meet the baby. I think it makes it a lot more real for first time dads. He still gets a bit stressed about finances, but it's put everything in perspective now. I hope the same happens for you.

I had another scan yesterday (!), so I'm feeling a bit spoilt - my OB does one each time I see her, which is pretty cool. It's so much fun to see him bouncing around in there. Second trimester is definitely a lot better than first trimester!

I am finding it a constant surprise as to how much less I can get done. I used to work huge hours, and would just 'push through'. No chance of that now! I'm absolutely exhausted by the end of the day. I guess it's a good way of preparing for being a new mum.


----------



## mdscpa

You can put it on unlisted so only people with the link can watch it and it becomes unsearchable for other people some of my videos were unlisted... :D

Jess, maybe Adam just had a growth spurt at 29w because according to my last appointment at the new hospital he is measuring spot on at 31w. Not sure next saturday (33w) if he'll do another scan we'll see his measurements again which i expect he'll have another growth.


----------



## melewen

Pam the scan is just perfect!!! I'm so glad it was everything you wanted and more :) Matthew is such a little looker, oooh! And omg that potty shot made me laugh. 

Much-needed break to this day which has turned into the work day from hell. Ugh. That contract I told you guys about, I sent in the first batch of photos and they were like oh yeah! We didn't tell you this before but product can't be put over ice. So.. that's like 1/3 of your photos. SUCKS! OMG. I told them I wouldn't reshoot and they were OK with it but I have spent like 4 hours re-editing photos so they're the "right" orientation and removing this stupid stamp they put on their bottles before they send to me. And on top of that we somehow overdrew $100 in our checking account with a week left in the month?! I mean we have been buying a lot for the baby lately but always reimbursing that account with the "baby" account, I just don't get how it happened, like are we not adults?! Ugh. And DH is arguing with me about it, saying we should just put some cash in the checking account from our emergency fund and I'm like THIS IS NOT AN EMERGENCY omg. I cannot even. And I'm so stressed and the last thing I want to do is cook but we can't afford to go out to eat, considering we have to go out tomorrow and make all this stuff for a get-together Saturday with some friends and our expensive-ass groceries on Sunday blehhhhhhh. Majorly stressed


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Pam!!!! He is perfect!!!! How cute!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 15 weeks Fi!!!! 2nd tri is absolutely wonderful and fast.... 3rd tri is fast as well for me but it's the time when you think more of when the baby arrives and if you have all the things you'll need for your baby....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree with Fi, the scans just do something to the guys... it is kind of their only way to see them move and connect if that makes sense.

Fi, I feel for you on the energy front! I'm still waiting for the 2nd tri energy to kick in and I'm almost 31 weeks :haha:

Daphne, I'm going to ask dh to help me with the dvd over the weekend. I just cannot get it right. If we do get it I will upload it for you ladies and we can all spend 20 mins watching :D

Cheryl, sorry about work day from hell :nope: I hope it turns back into the heavenly job real soon!

AFM: I'm not sure if it is the free wi-fi at the guest house we are staying or insomnia, but I'm still awake at 00h30 on the night before/morning of my sister's wedding. I should really attempt sleeping now as the day will be long and exhausting... I blame the free wi-fi :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

It's 01:30 here and me and DH are wide awake watching movies!!!!:D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay here I go... good night ladies! I'll try and check in tomorrow but might not be on due to all the wedding stuff!

I'm still so overwhelmed after the scan and just wanted to say thank you to you all for waiting so patiently (and not :haha: ) and supporting me! I love you ladies!


----------



## melewen

:) We love you Pam!!

So on the plus side (oh... and I was like UGH! Fine I'm just making dinner, and carefully measured out enough katsuoboshi--it's like a weird Japanese ingredient we need for this dish--we had JUST enough, and the measuring cups toppled all over it and spilled most of it on the floor. Weh!), I finished this today for the gender reveal party - I love it! I think it turned out cute even though it was super tedious to make!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/FullSizeRender.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5911.jpg
Do you think we should make one for that empty doorway too? It leads to the kitchen and out to the deck which is where we want people to go

And I got some props in for newborn photography! Some funky fur to line a basket :D 
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5912.jpg

Like this maybe


Baby woke up and has been kicking me to either say "mom chill the f out" or "mom it's ok i loooooove you" hahaha


----------



## melewen

So sorry those stupid pictures wouldn't rotate - I changed them and everything but alas!


----------



## startd

Very cute! I'd make one for the door too.

We're down to three name options for our LO - William, Alexander or Samuel - with the middle name Robert (family name). Any preferences?


----------



## Jrepp

I think make one for the other door too.

William Robert has a nice ring to it


----------



## mommysylvia

I love the sonos! 

AFM- I think the baby was giving me signs to not lose hope because I had frequent urination like crazy today! I went like 10 times between 9am-7pm! Tests are slowllllyyy darkening but I'm staying positive :)

_______________________

The last two are today :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150423_214604.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Sylvia tests are definitely getting darker!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree, one for the other door too Cheryl. They look great btw.

Fi, I like William too. Good luck on the name choosing... it took us just about forever :D


----------



## laurac1988

They look awesome Cheryl! I wish I was crafty...

Lovely tests Sylvia  

Fi, I like William too. Alexander as a second choice.
We already have names picked out for our little one. They've been picked for *ahem* some time... Eden Violet for a girl. Taylor Steven for a boy


----------



## mdscpa

Fi, i like all the names but my no. 1 would be Alexander. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia tests are looking good..... FX it gets darker soon....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> I love the sonos!
> 
> AFM- I think the baby was giving me signs to not lose hope because I had frequent urination like crazy today! I went like 10 times between 9am-7pm! Tests are slowllllyyy darkening but I'm staying positive :)
> 
> _______________________
> 
> The last two are today :shrug:

I think your test are progressing nicely. Remember the hormones double every 24-48 hours so maybe if it helps ease your mind you can poas every day but just compare every 2nd day's tests with each other?

I have full on faith your rainbow baby will stick :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> They look awesome Cheryl! I wish I was crafty...
> 
> Lovely tests Sylvia
> 
> Fi, I like William too. Alexander as a second choice.
> We already have names picked out for our little one. They've been picked for *ahem* some time... Eden Violet for a girl. Taylor Steven for a boy

I love those names too!! :flower:


----------



## Wishing1010

I would make one for the other door too, so cute!!!

Sylvia, your tests are looking great!!! :happydance:

Love William and Alexander!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - I didn't get that stuff scanned it to you yesterday. Sorry! We had a pretty productive day that sent me back into contraction land. My husband is getting worried and I am too, but I don't want to go to the doctor yet as they will just say drink more water and send me home. I'm taking it really easy today at my parents house and not lifting the kids.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fi that's so sweet! My OH has been excited and super involved since day 1. We completed our registries weeks ago and he was too anxious to get his hands on the scanner gun :laugh2: He was even more excited once he began to feel baby move. He's so anxious for the ultrasound Monday. Second tri seems to go FAST, enjoy it! I can't decide, I like all three names but think I like the names Samuel or William most.

Aww Cheryl that stinks they failed to include one super important detail that resulted in many of your photos being useless and also you having to go back and re-edit everything... so time consuming! I stress a lot about finances. It's not like you and DH are irresponsible, everyone has flubs here and there. It happens. You have a lot going on right now! I'm sure baby is giving you love mudges to chill out... mine does it to me a lot :laugh2: Hoping the rest of your week eases up :hugs: I love the decorations and definitely think you should make one for the doorway as well!

Pamela that's what I think, once my OH gets to actually SEE for himself the baby moving, the details, know whether he's having a son or daughter and experiencing the actual scan it will make it even more real for him. Have fun with all the wedding excitement! Don't drink too much!:haha:

Sylvia your tests are definitely getting darker, slowly but for sure. I agree on testing every other day to see better progression comparison. FX!!!

AFM I was feeling really good yesterday and got started on the flooring downstairs! It's a little tricky because my dad's huge, heavy gun safe is down there so I have to work up to that then have my OH and probably a helper or two try and carefully move it onto the new flooring and out of the way. 

Before, after most of the crap was removed from the room:

Underlayment put down:

Starting to install flooring:


My OH saw me grabbing materials and tools and insisted on helping. He said he feels terrible when I'm being productive and he isn't. I assured him it was ok and he could relax. He has a lot on his mind right now and has seemed kind of distant, like in a bubble of thoughts and anxiety. He told me this morning that he is fearful he won't be a good enough provider and not be able to take care of everyone. He is afraid he won't be a good dad and I assured him that is NOT the case and if I was concerned about anything he would most definitely know. I feel he is doing a great job right now and will be just fine once the baby is here. It makes me so sad he's feeling like this! :sad2: He seems to need extra attention right now and some relaxation so I suggested we bake some wings for dinner this eve and enjoy a movie and lots of snuggles so that's our Friday night plans :thumbup:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you girls.... Its sooooo hard to test every other day I am a huge POAS addict! I have a bag of tests just there waiting lol but I will compare every other day


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sylvia I would be too! Just continue POAS every day if you want, but only set the every other day tests alongside each other for better comparison maybe? Be sure to date em so you don't get mixed up!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Fi that's so sweet! My OH has been excited and super involved since day 1. We completed our registries weeks ago and he was too anxious to get his hands on the scanner gun :laugh2: He was even more excited once he began to feel baby move. He's so anxious for the ultrasound Monday. Second tri seems to go FAST, enjoy it! I can't decide, I like all three names but think I like the names Samuel or William most.
> 
> Aww Cheryl that stinks they failed to include one super important detail that resulted in many of your photos being useless and also you having to go back and re-edit everything... so time consuming! I stress a lot about finances. It's not like you and DH are irresponsible, everyone has flubs here and there. It happens. You have a lot going on right now! I'm sure baby is giving you love mudges to chill out... mine does it to me a lot :laugh2: Hoping the rest of your week eases up :hugs: I love the decorations and definitely think you should make one for the doorway as well!
> 
> Pamela that's what I think, once my OH gets to actually SEE for himself the baby moving, the details, know whether he's having a son or daughter and experiencing the actual scan it will make it even more real for him. Have fun with all the wedding excitement! Don't drink too much!:haha:
> 
> Sylvia your tests are definitely getting darker, slowly but for sure. I agree on testing every other day to see better progression comparison. FX!!!
> 
> AFM I was feeling really good yesterday and got started on the flooring downstairs! It's a little tricky because my dad's huge, heavy gun safe is down there so I have to work up to that then have my OH and probably a helper or two try and carefully move it onto the new flooring and out of the way.
> 
> Before, after most of the crap was removed from the room:
> 
> Underlayment put down:
> 
> Starting to install flooring:
> 
> 
> My OH saw me grabbing materials and tools and insisted on helping. He said he feels terrible when I'm being productive and he isn't. I assured him it was ok and he could relax. He has a lot on his mind right now and has seemed kind of distant, like in a bubble of thoughts and anxiety. He told me this morning that he is fearful he won't be a good enough provider and not be able to take care of everyone. He is afraid he won't be a good dad and I assured him that is NOT the case and if I was concerned about anything he would most definitely know. I feel he is doing a great job right now and will be just fine once the baby is here. It makes me so sad he's feeling like this! :sad2: He seems to need extra attention right now and some relaxation so I suggested we bake some wings for dinner this eve and enjoy a movie and lots of snuggles so that's our Friday night plans :thumbup:

Try not to overdo it and wear yourself out. Ronny has taken to helping me when I get up to try and do something because I don't listen to the limits and then spend the night in pain. B's reaction and fears are ones that I have heard myself. Do you guys have a daddy newborn care class that he can take? Your dinner and snuggle plan sounds divine!


----------



## mommysylvia

Okay this puts my mind at ease... Here are my tests every 2 days :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150424_113246.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinsie

Looking good Sylvia!

Jyllian- looks like things are progressing!! I agree with Jess, is there a class he can take or book to read??

Pam- love love love love love all the pcs of baby Matthew!!!! Soooooooo cute!!! His face is adorable!

Cheryl- I'm sorry you had a bad day! Don't be so hard on yourself ! I've been there with overdrawing and it sucks and I've gotten mad at myself for letting it happen but we are human and not perfect! Everything WILL be ok!! :)

Jess- so glad you are getting things done! I hope the contractions slow down!! :/


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I am always sure not to overwork myself and if I start feeling poorly I call it quits :thumbup: I think that's why my OH feels he needs to step in all the time and take over, so I don't hurt myself.

Girls I have no idea about local classes or anything :shrug: He does have a book, but it's more light-hearted and humorous rather than seriously discussing more deep issues. I told him there is a men's section on BnB or that I've seen men post their own threads within the site regarding concerns and such but he said that really isn't his thing. He told me yesterday that he feels so alone. He wishes he had someone to vent to, other than me. He has said when he was researching his "condition" the other night he read that he shouldn't vent like that to me because I wouldn't really be able to sympathize since I'm growing a human and he should suck it up and be attentive to me in my delicate condition. I disagreed... he is also in this as well and is going to experience different emotions and stresses so I am trying to be here for him and listen.

There ya go Sylvia, looking good!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

No worries, Jess. Please don't overdo it hun and don't stress. If you cannot get around to it I would really understand. How are you feeling now? Better I hope. Was it BH or actual contractions?

Jyllian, that room looks amazing so far, cannot wait to see the finished product :dance:

Sylvia, those tests look real good if you compare them like that! :dance:

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs: Been a long past 2 days and I am exhausted. My sister's wedding was amazing. I'm not sure why there was so much crying :haha: She looked stunning and so grown up :cry: I danced 2 dances and then sat out the rest of the time as TONS of old people told me that if I keep that up I'll be in labour tomorrow :dohh:

I also got an email from the company where I asked for a job and they want to appoint me from 1 November :yipee:
I'll be working from 9am to 14h00pm at the same salary I'm getting now at my current job where I get treated like crap!
I'm looking forward to a fresh start with people who will hopefully respect me and my hard working nature for what they get and not abuse me because they think I'm so hard up for the cash that they can treat me like crap!

I will resign 4 May when I return to work (4 weeks notice) which means I'll be on maternity leave from 1 June. That will give me between 2-3 weeks to relax before Matthew gets here and then I'll still have 4 months with him home after birth. I can only claim 4 out of the 5 months of maternity leave but DH said it is okay we'll survive that 1 month as long as I'm okay.

I feel so blessed with this great news!!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Pam congrats!!! That's amazing. 9 to 14h is awesome!! Go mama, go mama

Been working hard on the gender reveal apparently! Made these for people to wear their guess..
It will probably be freaking sideways, ugh

https://i59.tinypic.com/vmuq75.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - I'll get around to it.....its just a matter of when. I will probably be home alone all day tomorrow so I might be able to get it done then. They were actual contractions not just braxton hicks. My mom said that she had the exact same thing with my brother and they had to keep stopping her labor. I just need to really take it easy (which is way easier said than done with my nesting instincts kicking in and all) and not push myself too much. 

I'm glad you had a great time at the wedding and even more excited for your new job. It sounds like it will be perfect after Matthew arrives!

Cheryl - that is super cute! How are the plans coming along otherwise?

AFM: just wrote a blog about our entire journey from first sight to now for national infertility awareness week. If you have a moment and want to learn the nitty gritty details of what went on in the 19 months it took us to conceive feel free to click the link in my signature.


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl- all your ideas are so cute! Those are adorable.... I already used your egg announcement so I'll sit this one out lol
______________________________

Okay can someone give me your thoughts or what's happening. Earlier today I was having sharp pains almost like O or implantation pains in my lower right side. Then when I went to the RR I had one brown spot on my panties. This is exactly what happened the other day and when it happened both times my cervix turned more soft.. Whats going on I'm losing my mind! The pains already stopped it last about 20 mins... Is everything okay?

I was googling a lot of women said there's was two IB.... I would rather it be that then something bad


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks ladies. I am going crazy on the planning! Even painted some mason jars blue to match my pink ones because I decided I NEED flowers in all sorts of places. So excited though!!


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, the spotting could be due to implantation that happened few days ago since it's brown in color... I wouldn't worry that much (easier said than done, i know) as long as it's not bright red... You can try to keep on temping just to see how's it going.... But don't freak out if you get a drop because for some women temps are all over the place after finding out they're pregnant. Ps. Your EDD is 2016 as opposed to '15 in your sig :D.

Happy 31 Weeks Pamela!!!!! Welcome to single digit countdown.... 

Happy 21 Weeks Dani!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> Cheryl- all your ideas are so cute! Those are adorable.... I already used your egg announcement so I'll sit this one out lol
> ______________________________
> 
> Okay can someone give me your thoughts or what's happening. Earlier today I was having sharp pains almost like O or implantation pains in my lower right side. Then when I went to the RR I had one brown spot on my panties. This is exactly what happened the other day and when it happened both times my cervix turned more soft.. Whats going on I'm losing my mind! The pains already stopped it last about 20 mins... Is everything okay?
> 
> I was googling a lot of women said there's was two IB.... I would rather it be that then something bad

We all had some sort of cramp or ache in the early stages of our pregnancies but not all of us had a mc so I know it is freaking you out right now :hugs: I'm sure you are this time around just having normal aches and pains. Remember that your body is going through many changes and I put myself to ease thinking that just as ovaries ache to start af they ache when the hormones are telling them to stop as they now need to do something different that what they were use to if that makes sense.

Brown blood is also seen as old blood so as long as you are not getting red blood and af cramps you and baby should be just fine! 

Kenna had brown blood / discharge for a few weeks in her 1st tri and she is still here and happily pregnant :D



melewen said:


> Pam congrats!!! That's amazing. 9 to 14h is awesome!! Go mama, go mama
> 
> Been working hard on the gender reveal apparently! Made these for people to wear their guess..
> It will probably be freaking sideways, ugh
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/vmuq75.jpg

Thanks, I'm so excited! DH is so supportive but I think it is a combination of being really happy for me and so relieved of not being alone with the baby at 4 months for a whole day as well :haha:

I love watching you get ready for the gender reveal! It is so much fun for me... I cannot wait to find out if it is a boy or girl :dance:



Jrepp said:


> Pam - I'll get around to it.....its just a matter of when. I will probably be home alone all day tomorrow so I might be able to get it done then. They were actual contractions not just braxton hicks. My mom said that she had the exact same thing with my brother and they had to keep stopping her labor. I just need to really take it easy (which is way easier said than done with my nesting instincts kicking in and all) and not push myself too much.
> 
> I'm glad you had a great time at the wedding and even more excited for your new job. It sounds like it will be perfect after Matthew arrives!
> 
> Cheryl - that is super cute! How are the plans coming along otherwise?
> 
> AFM: just wrote a blog about our entire journey from first sight to now for national infertility awareness week. If you have a moment and want to learn the nitty gritty details of what went on in the 19 months it took us to conceive feel free to click the link in my signature.

Thanks Jess! I was writing on my own journal this morning. I feel so blessed and all I can do is thank God! At the scan she kept telling us that she cannot express enough (and we could not hear enough) how physically healthy Matthew was. Kidneys were working, steady regular heart beat, good blood flow, no break in diaphram etc etc. Then the very next day I get this awesome news about the job. 

Rest up please :hugs: I'm glad that the contractions stopped. Just so scared for you now. I hope that they stay away and that the next time they happen Luke will be term and you'll be going into labour with him. Not now :flower:

My nesting urges so far seem to have come when I'm at work and then I cannot do anything at home. I plan for everything I'll do on the weekend and when weekend comes I get a lazy urge and I loaf on the couch :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne. I'm happy to be joining you into our last stretch! OMG can you believe it :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Not exactly.... :haha: It's becoming faster by the minute.... 

Oh, we're done with all the washing we are just waiting for the stuff my mom sent us those need to be washed as well.... The cot will be set-up mid or late May and we're ready for Adam's arrival....


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, the spotting could be due to implantation that happened few days ago since it's brown in color... I wouldn't worry that much (easier said than done, i know) as long as it's not bright red... You can try to keep on temping just to see how's it going.... But don't freak out if you get a drop because for some women temps are all over the place after finding out they're pregnant. Ps. Your EDD is 2016 as opposed to '15 in your sig :D.
> 
> Happy 31 Weeks Pamela!!!!! Welcome to single digit countdown....
> 
> Happy 21 Weeks Dani!!!!

Omg thank you for pointing that out lol I can't believe I put 2015! 

Also thank you girls. I know its old blood its just that it happened twice with the same pains so I wasn't sure if it was left over blood from first IB or a second since sometimes the body gets confused right after a miscarriage and drops another eggy. I wish lol. Well good thing is Ill be going to my obgyn soon :) Turns out were not going out of town anymore so I'm here to stay


----------



## mdscpa

That's great.... Like I said before, try to ask the OB if you can take the baby aspirin and progesterone, if he/she is not the same doc you had last time, tell him/her about your MC.


----------



## mommysylvia

Yes this is a whole new doctor... My last obgyn was too far and it took forever to schedule an appt so I'll have a new one now :) I've already mentioned it to the nurse so now its a waiting game.
My friend said I should just take one BA a day atleast just till I talk to him


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, just in case you want a new gif... :D Code is below.... If you wanted other image please let me know....


https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5kppy.gif



PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2243683-wunnabubba-having-bubba-june-2015-a.html][IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5kppy.gif[/IMG][B][SIZE="1"][COLOR="Blue"]My First Ever Pregnancy Journal[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/url]


----------



## Wishing1010

Sylvia, i spotted up until my 8th week. I was a nervous wreck but everything is ok! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, how's your spotting so far? FX it stopped... Did you POAS again?


----------



## Twinsie

YAY Pam!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! That job sounds absolutely amazing! Salary matches and less hours?!?!? I think you won the jackpot lol. So happy for you!!

Cheryl- you're party accessories and decor look awesome !!! You are getting ME excited for my own and make me wanna start crafting right now! Lol but my gender reveal probably wont be until 6/6. So I have time! 

Jess- I hope you're feelng better today! 

Sylvia- I had lots of brown spotting on and off the weeks after my bfp and even red spotting due to a polyp in my cervix. Brown blood is ok but I know how you feel, except I'm sure your fears are worse and justified. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for the 21 weeks wishes. I can't believe it! 

Sylvia, my fx are crossed so tight for you. When is your next appointment?


----------



## Querida87

Ok I think I'm joining you ladies!! So exciting!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congrats querida! :D


----------



## cutieq

21 week bump! I'm on the hunt for a glider today. Wish me luck and no Craigslist crazies! I have some clothes coming from babymallonline today. Amazing prices. I will post about quality when I get them!

Que, do you have a frer?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Baby Q bump.... :dance: Goodluck hunting for the glider and oh, be careful with the craiglist strangers hun....


----------



## cutieq

Thanks! We have a foolproof Craigslist plan lol. Sad that we have to worry about crap like this but people are crazy!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely bump xxx


----------



## Querida87

This was TMU and it's a TIINY bit more clear IRL. I only have one more Walmart cheapie, two EPT's and one clear blue digi left. But I hope to get a positive on the digi by Wednesday. FX!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Pam, just in case you want a new gif... :D Code is below.... If you wanted other image please let me know....
> 
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5kppy.gif
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2243683-wunnabubba-having-bubba-june-2015-a.html][IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/2j5kppy.gif[/IMG]
[B][SIZE="1"][COLOR="Blue"]My First Ever Pregnancy Journal[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/url]

Sorry I missed this earlier!

Thank you sooooo very much for doing this for me! I LOVE IT!!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 4 weeks Sylvia!!!! :dance:

You're welcome Pam!!!! <3


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> Thanks for the 21 weeks wishes. I can't believe it!
> 
> Sylvia, my fx are crossed so tight for you. When is your next appointment?

Thank you! I will schedule it Monday but I think they have lots of open days next week...the doctor is great.



mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, how's your spotting so far? FX it stopped... Did you POAS again?

Yes it was just a dime size that one time, yes I did. I'm going to try and get a frer today or tomorrow so I can see a better line since I googled and the clinical guards don't get that dark. Thank you so much, it feels good hearing happy 4 week. I can't wait till y'all say happy 12 week!



Twinsie said:


> YAY Pam!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! That job sounds absolutely amazing! Salary matches and less hours?!?!? I think you won the jackpot lol. So happy for you!!
> 
> Cheryl- you're party accessories and decor look awesome !!! You are getting ME excited for my own and make me wanna start crafting right now! Lol but my gender reveal probably wont be until 6/6. So I have time!
> 
> Jess- I hope you're feelng better today!
> 
> Sylvia- I had lots of brown spotting on and off the weeks after my bfp and even red spotting due to a polyp in my cervix. Brown blood is ok but I know how you feel, except I'm sure your fears are worse and justified. Hope everything is ok!

Everything is fine so far just one little brown spot, probably the rest of my implantation from 6 days ago. Thank you :)
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1429982270783.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

I'm so happy it stopped Sylvia.... :yipee: I can't wait to see your FRER... Have no clue about clinical guards though.... Oh, time will fly.... :dance: Good luck on making that appointment tomorrow....



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553c897e80aac.gif

~ And happy 5 months to Luca tomorrow :D ~

​


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you! I didn't get to buy my frer :/ hopefully tomorrow I can....well today. 

I had to POAS so I used my opk strip which is the same brand. Darker than the control, I really wish the hpts were this dark lol... I'm definitely pregnant :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150426_022158.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

We did the same experiment and got a darker than the control line on OPKs. :D The lines on the OPKs look much better when pregnant than when you use it for it's real purpose, ovulation. :haha: Pregnant or not we always have LH but i think during pregnancy this hormones become high as well hence the positive OPK.

https://i57.tinypic.com/qzjk7t.jpg


----------



## mommysylvia

Yep that's dark alright! Lol I have about 40 opks so I'll be using those to fight the urge. I want to POAS every time I have to go RR lol. Thank you for showing your pic... I feel like a crazy person peeing on an opk


----------



## mdscpa

My pleasure. Dont worry we all share the same craziness :haha: it's my last opk and dont wanna let it expire plus i have no more hpt so i took at 59 dpo or 10w3d pregnant :lol:.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*31 Weeks Bump *

https://i.imgur.com/MRIS8rs.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

OPKs actually do pick up HCG. 
Imagine the HCG and LH are both little men. LH has no hat and HCG is wearing a hat. A hpt looks for the hormone AND the hat, whereas OPKs look for just the little man, so will pick up either HCG or LH. 
 It's an interesting experiment to do, but as we always have LH in our system, it's a bad idea to use OPKs as preggo tests before a HPT picks it up. Partly because if it's visible on an opk, it will be visible on a HPT. Partly because some ladies get a surge in LH before their period. Once you know you're preggo though, OPKs are so much fun!


----------



## melewen

Laura I love that explanation! Yes hcg and lh are very similar in composition but hcg tests are more specific. And Sylvia don't feel bad, I POA-OPK like two weeks ago :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still peeing on things! Trying to figure out at what point the test turns negative lol


----------



## Querida87

My last red dye was expired and I read it waay after I should have. I took this EPT brand one, but I was disappointed with how faint it is.. Have a look.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mdscpa

I can see a faint line, Que. FX it gets darker any time soon.....


----------



## mdscpa

Jess - how are your contractions? Hope you feeling well already....


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies lol I guess were all pee on something-aholics! 


AFM- I just threw up everything I ate! Its too early for this I usually start at 6-8 weeks I'm only 4. I took my prenatals then started eating my tamales and I had to hang up the phone to run to the restroom!


----------



## Querida87

I always throw up after taking prenatals, so I take them before bed and never get the meds induced extra nausea


----------



## laurac1988

5 week "not a bump" pic 

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/28FECE60-205C-47EF-9C2D-1D8EB4762096_zps4ort1ggg.jpg

Nothing to see here...


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, that must mean a rainbow baby.... :dance: sorry for being happy you are throwing up but early on we wanted to have MS for reassurance...

Laurac, that's a nice "not a bump" pic..:D


----------



## mommysylvia

Yay! I happy too at least I know something I'd going right to make me have sickness lol.

Yes that's a great "not a bump" pic :)

Here's mine lol....
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1430078353425.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Querida87

I just fixed whatever was wrong with FF and according to it, my period was due about 3 weeks ago. I need to go buy some more tests. Can't wait for tomorrow's. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be darker tomorrow!!


----------



## mdscpa

Getting lots of white-colored discharge tonight, leukorrhea? Found it in this site.

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea...and_childbirth/the_third_trimester_85,P01242/


----------



## mommysylvia

My frer (with like a 2 hr hold lol) isn't as dark as I thought it would be. I think my hcg is rising really slow.... I got my bfp a week ago
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150426_223456.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cutieq

as long as it's progressing sylvia!


----------



## Querida87

That's the best line yet Sylvia! YAY for progression, however slow. And I must admit that your slow progression gives me a bit more hope AND patience as mine seems to be rising slowly as well. According to FF my period was due a week ago, so if I ovulated later than FF predicted, it's SUPER early and I'll see a good solid line by this weekend (God willing) Ugh this week is gonna pass SOO slowly!! ... OOH wait!! I just realized that I may still have some opk's!! I guess I'll pee on those!! :lol:


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> That's the best line yet Sylvia! YAY for progression, however slow. And I must admit that your slow progression gives me a bit more hope AND patience as mine seems to be rising slowly as well. According to FF my period was due a week ago, so if I ovulated later than FF predicted, it's SUPER early and I'll see a good solid line by this weekend (God willing) Ugh this week is gonna pass SOO slowly!! ... OOH wait!! I just realized that I may still have some opk's!! I guess I'll pee on those!! :lol:

Moving slowly sucks but at least were getting somewhere lol.... Yes pee on an opk! I have one free left and I'll TRY to use it in maybe two days I'll be 18dpo.


----------



## Kirsty3051

2 more days until our next scan :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Can't wait to see scan pics, Kirsty!!!

Love the non-bump pics! Too cute :)

Sylvia, it is still rising, praying so hard this is a sticky!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I will have to catch up with the previous comments but just wanted to update! My ultrasound was AMAZING and I cannot wait to share photos, which I plan to do ASAP as soon as I get caught up at work! Baby was super cooperative and we got some good potty shots, however, I won't be sharing the details on that specifically til later this evening :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got 22 photos total but here are a few as not to overload BnB :laugh2:













Gosh I'm so in love with that precious face! And those lips! Baby kept rubbing it's face with it's hands and even covered it's face with both hands at one point. It was cute my kids were in awe of it all and my son was even naming off body parts, some I couldn't even distinguish! My daughter kissed my tunny before they left with my MIL for school and then we got the gender news. Baby was measuring nine days ahead. The tech actually asked me if I had a previous ultrasound and if anything was mentioned about it. I am going to have to check FF and see if there's any possibility I conceived earlier... or the tech said I could possibly have a bit larger baby - yikes! :wacko: Everything measured great and looked perfect for a healthy baby!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553e396436cb4.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553e39a0cf8c6.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553e39e793da3.gif



That's an awesome news Jyllian.... Urgh, the waiiiiiiittttttttttt!!!!!!!! :haha: Can't wait to see your LO and know the gender... :dance:


​


----------



## mdscpa

Seems we posted at the same time.... Your LO is so beautiful... and those feet are fab..... Hmmmm... Can't you tell the gender already? It'll be our little secret Jyllian... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty, good luck on your scan... all the best....


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous pics 
5 weeks for me today. Feels like it's taking FOREVER


----------



## melewen

Jyllian those are amazing!! That shot of the face, ugh. I'm dying. You're making me SO excited for ours Friday. Can't wait to find out the sex of your LO tonight!!


----------



## mommysylvia

I love the all the photos Jyllian! Can't wait for your gender results :)


----------



## mommysylvia

Afm- I need to think positive...I'm so scared this time around


----------



## melewen

Sylvia.. put. the thermometer. down! Lol

Seriously, though, I took my temp for funzies a few times post-bfp and it was almost at pre-O level! Could have been that low even. Your temp is all over the place when you're preggers and it will just stress you out if you keep temping.. I know you know this :D

The irony is that despite my cold ass blood I'm usually burning up! Even before pregnancy. Whaaaa


----------



## MamaBunny2

Now Daphne I can't do that! [-X

I wish I could tell you ladies but I really want the grandparents and great grandparents to know first! It's his parents' and maternal grandparents' first grand and great grandbaby! I just hope I can hold out long enough to make a reveal photo or video...

Regardless of the gender we are thrilled baby is healthy and active!

I did great and didn't cry until the gender reveal... my OH bawled! It was precious!


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, don't get discourage about the drops i got loads after my + hpt. Other women even have drops below coverline but still continue with there pregnancy. You can stop temping if it worries you hun.. We don't need an additional stress when pregnant... Did you make an appointment already?

Here's my FF chart and a chart i made until 19w.


https://i57.tinypic.com/2w53rs5.jpg

Complete Chart from CD1 to 19w0d pregnant.

https://i60.tinypic.com/25ujs44.jpg

​


----------



## mdscpa

I understand Jyllian... Just wanna give it a shot :rofl: Ok, patience patience patience.... :lol:


----------



## Twinsie

Beautiful baby!!!!!!! Omg those pcs are amazing! I have my idea of what it is but can't wait to hear confirmation!!

I had my first baby dream last night! Gender reveal party and piece of paper said girl. But I'm more convinced it means twin B was a girl than twin A being a girl since souls passed on can interrupt dreams to send a message, not souls still living. I still say boy! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, I just saw your FRER (16/17 dpo?) and the line was a lot better than mine. Here's mine at 16 dpo with the blood result as background and beta was 537 miU/ml.

https://i58.tinypic.com/nyna9.jpg


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you thank you girls!!!! It helps knowing I'm not alone... My dh and sister in law don't understand anything. Also my MIL the other day asked if I got my period yet and I told her no. She literally told me "I don't want to hear that you're pregnant again, and you lose it" EXCUSE ME!!! I love her to death she really is like my second mom but that crossed the line for me.... She said I like she didn't care at all. Good thing I'm not telling anyone till 12 weeks.


Also I just called my future obgyn and they couldn't get me in until June 1st! I have to wait soooo long I'll be 2 months already.... I wish I knew a doctor that would see me sooner so they can help me in the first weeks to make sure baby sticks


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, I just saw your FRER (16/17 dpo?) and the line was a lot better than mine. Here's mine at 16 dpo with the blood result as background and beta was 537 miU/ml.

Omg okay yay! Lol thank you!


----------



## mdscpa

I don't like what your MIL said.... :ninja: I don't know your MIL but she should be careful of what she says esp. bringing up loses. Great plan on not telling after 1st tri... Oh, i hope you can find someone who'll check on you early on. Can't you go any hospital and ask for beta? No idea how they do things there.


----------



## mdscpa

mommysylvia said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia, I just saw your FRER (16/17 dpo?) and the line was a lot better than mine. Here's mine at 16 dpo with the blood result as background and beta was 537 miU/ml.
> 
> Omg okay yay! Lol thank you!Click to expand...

I freaked out when i got faint lines on FRER that's why we went to a clinic and order a blood test and beta. That's when we decided i would never try FRER anymore. Local hpts here are way better than FRER :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

I'm having hormonal mood swings lately and it's so crazy! Friday night everything DH said annoyed me ! And sat after being in a great mood after a nice lunch with a friend, I come home to take the dog for a walk and start crying because I can't figure out how to put on her new harness!!! Lol! I feel like a crazy person! I'm told it's normal but I don't like it ! It's unsettling and I can't control it. It's bizarre. Granted my dog gets anxious when I start to put her harness and leash on, I'm not sure if it's excitement or anxiety but she whimpers until we are outside. So the whimpering and the not being able to figure out her harness just made me lose it! Anyways , DH wasn't home to see my meltdown thankfully but I told him about it and he's very supportive . I'm lucky he doesn't wanna run for the hills lol. Get away, far far away! Lol. Have you girls experienced this???


----------



## Twinsie

Wow Sylvia, that was so insensitive of your mil to say that! :( I would've cried right infront of her. That's an emotional subject!


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia, I just saw your FRER (16/17 dpo?) and the line was a lot better than mine. Here's mine at 16 dpo with the blood result as background and beta was 537 miU/ml.
> 
> Omg okay yay! Lol thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> I freaked out when i got faint lines on FRER that's why we went to a clinic and order a blood test and beta. That's when we decided i would never try FRER anymore. Local hpts here are way better than FRER :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah I won't either they're too expensive anyways...I'd rather use dollar tree they work awesome!
Hopefully they can...so should I just call my clinic by my house and see? I think the hospital might turn me down since its not an emergency


----------



## Jrepp

I can't remember everything I just read :cry: but I will try......

Congratulations to those of you who made it through another week. 

Beautiful scan Jyllian!! I can't wait to hear, but I have a guess!

Sylvia - what your mil said was rude for sure but if she hasn't experienced a loss herself she has no idea how insensitive her comment was. I am sorry she upset you.

AFM: last day in second tri (some say first day in third). Little man has been learning to tango it feels like.


----------



## mdscpa

You can try to ring them up and ask for blood tests. I think they wont turn you down. For scans they normally see you at 8 weeks. When we went to the clinic we didn't look for their OB we just asked the receptionist (locals) if we can have blood tests done for pregnancy but they really can't understand us so they called one of their nurses who gladly is from our country and we told her what we wanted. We got the result that night followed by beta #s 2 days later.


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, so happy for you to finally join us in the third tri... Luke will learn more moves in a few days/weeks.. And they're going to get stronger and painful. 

Adam, woke me up very early this morning around 3 am when he gave me a painful kick. Was worried i may be in a wrong position. Have to calm him down before i went back to sleep.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> 5 week "not a bump" pic
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/28FECE60-205C-47EF-9C2D-1D8EB4762096_zps4ort1ggg.jpg
> 
> Nothing to see here...

Nice lack of bump pic :thumbup: I cannot wait to see how it progresses through the next few months!



mommysylvia said:


> Yay! I happy too at least I know something I'd going right to make me have sickness lol.
> 
> Yes that's a great "not a bump" pic :)
> 
> Here's mine lol....

I cannot wait to see your bump growing either!

I'm sorry about your MIL and what she said was totally uncalled for! I would have given her a piece of my mind if I was there and heard her say that. What you have gone through is not something to talk about lightly and even if she didn't mean it in a bad way it is still something you do not say.

I remember wanting to rip my boss' head off the day the Dr called to confirm my pregnancy. I was smiling and so happy and she looks at me and says "Oh no don't tell me you're pregnant" :saywhat: 
Some people just needs to think before they talk!

I hope you can somehow get somebody to help you out earlier than the OB :hugs:



Kirsty3051 said:


> 2 more days until our next scan :D

:yipee: Cannot wait to hear how it goes. Do you have any feelings about what you are having this time around?



MamaBunny2 said:


> I got 22 photos total but here are a few as not to overload BnB :laugh2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I'm so in love with that precious face! And those lips! Baby kept rubbing it's face with it's hands and even covered it's face with both hands at one point. It was cute my kids were in awe of it all and my son was even naming off body parts, some I couldn't even distinguish! My daughter kissed my tunny before they left with my MIL for school and then we got the gender news. Baby was measuring nine days ahead. The tech actually asked me if I had a previous ultrasound and if anything was mentioned about it. I am going to have to check FF and see if there's any possibility I conceived earlier... or the tech said I could possibly have a bit larger baby - yikes! :wacko: Everything measured great and looked perfect for a healthy baby!

I'm so happy it went well :dance: and I too like the rest of the ladies cannot wait until we get to find out the gender!!!!!

I think those pics are amazing and I can see why you would be totally in love with that baby!!



Twinsie said:


> I'm having hormonal mood swings lately and it's so crazy! Friday night everything DH said annoyed me ! And sat after being in a great mood after a nice lunch with a friend, I come home to take the dog for a walk and start crying because I can't figure out how to put on her new harness!!! Lol! I feel like a crazy person! I'm told it's normal but I don't like it ! It's unsettling and I can't control it. It's bizarre. Granted my dog gets anxious when I start to put her harness and leash on, I'm not sure if it's excitement or anxiety but she whimpers until we are outside. So the whimpering and the not being able to figure out her harness just made me lose it! Anyways , DH wasn't home to see my meltdown thankfully but I told him about it and he's very supportive . I'm lucky he doesn't wanna run for the hills lol. Get away, far far away! Lol. Have you girls experienced this???

Oh yes I have had many days like this! I can remember one morning I was crying for a hour while cleaning the house and I could not tell why I was crying! :shrug:

DH came into the room and I told him "It is not my fault I'm crying, I don't know why I'm crying and if you say something shitty I will cause bodily damage to you" He just laughed and gave me a hug :D

I also don't like not being in control of my moods but trust me you learn to deal with it and somehow you get to handle it a bit. I've learned that if I'm having a bad day I just need to be kind to myself. Then I do what I want to, take bubble bath, pig out infront of the tv or whatever I want.



Jrepp said:


> I can't remember everything I just read :cry: but I will try......
> 
> Congratulations to those of you who made it through another week.
> 
> Beautiful scan Jyllian!! I can't wait to hear, but I have a guess!
> 
> Sylvia - what your mil said was rude for sure but if she hasn't experienced a loss herself she has no idea how insensitive her comment was. I am sorry she upset you.
> 
> AFM: last day in second tri (some say first day in third). Little man has been learning to tango it feels like.

OMG I went through the last few pages as well and thought that I had it but I too couldn't remember everything :haha: Went back and started multi posts.

Enjoy the last day in 2nd tri! If 3rd tri is anything as awesome for you as it has been for me you will be having a blast!!!!! :flower:


Happy 19 Weeks Cheryl!!! Cannot wait for your scan!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My mother didn't show up for the ultrasound this morning :nope: I was freaking out when they called me back and she was nowhere to be seen. I panicked and tried calling her but no answer. I was so confused and hurt, but I didn't let it spoil my day. I texted her after I got to work to make sure she was OK and that nothing happened to her and apparently because I didn't remind her or reconfirm with her yesterday regarding the ultrasound she assumed I didn't want her there! Seriously? I feel like if she really wanted to be there she would have contacted me. We were so busy yesterday running errands and doing yard work it didn't cross my mind that I need to remind her... Oh well, her loss.

I had messaged her Saturday regarding the baby shower because I was super excited my OH and I found an invite we liked and I had some ideas for decorations and such. I was sure she'd be excited to help me. Her response was "Who's throwing the shower?" and when I told her my OH and I were she replied with "I feel that's in poor taste. I've never heard of that." and I reminded her that my ex husband and I did our own shower. She said "Well do what you want." and that was that. I was nearly in tears. My OH saw the messages and consoled me and I broke down. I got over it eventually. My OH had mentioned a place to possibly have our shower so I called about it and we went and checked it out. I love it!
   ​It's $15 more to rent than at the park down the street from our neighborhood and we get it for the entire day! It's by the lake and there's a restroom area right next to the shelter plus electrical hookup. I think my OH is just as excited as I am and I'm so glad he mentioned this place. Just praying for decent weather at the end of June [-o&lt;


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Beautiful venue Jyllian!!!

How many hours till we find out the gender?! aaaaarrrrrrgggghhhh

:rofl:
https://i.imgur.com/xdey8GD.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful place Jyllian.... <3


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian, it's already 19:31 here so i guess you can tell me now, you said tonight right? :haha: Just kidding.... Hate the time difference!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Daphne! 7 MORE HOURS... :coffee:


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> HAHA Daphne! 7 MORE HOURS... :coffee:


:saywhat: I'll be snoring by then. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wait! WHAT?????? 7 more hours?!

I'll be asleep by then so I'm going to miss it :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Let's surprise ourselves tomorrow, Pam... At least we're together with that one... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, you and me Daphne, always together :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

5 weeks on the dot
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/FD8869BB-5C18-4023-BEF8-29938AD852D9_zps3p73dbs5.jpg
Have such a good feeling this time. With my loss I still had 1-2 at 5+3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great news Laura!! 1x Rainbow baby coming right up :D


----------



## melewen

Woohoo Laura! Those are beautiful words

MIL's are really doin' it up lately eh?! Sylvia that was TOTALLY rude and completely uncalled for. Just.. ew. And Jyllian you know how I feel about what OH's mom said!! That venue is gaaaaaaahhhhhgeous

Shall we take bets on if Jyllian's LO is a boy or girl!?

This weekend DH and I put together the crib!
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/11193257_10103033253233095_7650188476069778204_n.jpg
Feels super real now

And theeeee bump pictures! The massiveness of the bump really shows here
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/19weeks.jpg

Oh and this is how big baby ACTUALLY is.. I was getting misinformation about the length of my iphone and so mismeasured last week (once baby was too big for the ruler app I was using!) - coconut time! 
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/19-coconut400.png

And baby was the length of a champagne mango last week
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/18-mango400.png

And all together..
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/19weeks-gif.gif


----------



## cutieq

lovely, lovely everything Cheryl! I'm so jealous you have your crib. I'm going to order mine this week, I think.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, you look AMAZING!!! You def had a growth spurt as that bump is def there :dance:
Love the crib too!!


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely pictures Cheryl always having fun... <3 urgh, so jealous with your crib as we haven't set up ours yet.


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> I don't like what your MIL said.... :ninja: I don't know your MIL but she should be careful of what she says esp. bringing up loses. Great plan on not telling after 1st tri... Oh, i hope you can find someone who'll check on you early on. Can't you go any hospital and ask for beta? No idea how they do things there.




Twinsie said:


> Wow Sylvia, that was so insensitive of your mil to say that! :( I would've cried right infront of her. That's an emotional subject!




Jrepp said:


> I can't remember everything I just read :cry: but I will try......
> 
> Congratulations to those of you who made it through another week.
> 
> Beautiful scan Jyllian!! I can't wait to hear, but I have a guess!
> 
> Sylvia - what your mil said was rude for sure but if she hasn't experienced a loss herself she has no idea how insensitive her comment was. I am sorry she upset you.
> 
> AFM: last day in second tri (some say first day in third). Little man has been learning to tango it feels like.




mdscpa said:


> You can try to ring them up and ask for blood tests. I think they wont turn you down. For scans they normally see you at 8 weeks. When we went to the clinic we didn't look for their OB we just asked the receptionist (locals) if we can have blood tests done for pregnancy but they really can't understand us so they called one of their nurses who gladly is from our country and we told her what we wanted. We got the result that night followed by beta #s 2 days later.

Thank you girls. Yes I wanted to cry and tell her off but I held it in... I know she didn't mean it in a bad way but it shouldn't have been said period. 

I will try and call to schedule an appointment if they can check my bloods. FX!!


----------



## mommysylvia

laurac1988 said:


> 5 weeks on the dot
> 
> Have such a good feeling this time. With my loss I still had 1-2 at 5+3

Yay for your rainbow baby! :)



melewen said:


> Woohoo Laura! Those are beautiful words
> 
> MIL's are really doin' it up lately eh?! Sylvia that was TOTALLY rude and completely uncalled for. Just.. ew.

Yep.... She is Hispanic and she knows majority of the words now so we have broken up communication but she said that perfectly clear!
Very cute bump lady :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I just swept and mopped.... My sister in law and I switch living room and kitchen every day. Well I started getting really bad shortness of breath after sweeping, then when I mopped I got really lightheaded with fast heartrate and had to sit for a while along with a lower back ache. I can't do this anymore. I wish I had a doctor to tell me to go on bed rest so I just had to wash dishes. I'm ready for them to move out but they just don't! Now my brother in law got laid so whoopdidoo


----------



## melewen

Sylvia what's the status with your doctor? Are you planning to go nearby? Do yall have insurance? Have you looked into something like a local Planned Parenthood?

AFM made a silly video today about fetal movement..

Ever wonder what fetal movement feels like? Let me explain it to you!!!!

https://youtu.be/R9MlkjXMOD8


----------



## Twinsie

So glad to hear I'm not the only one when has experienced crazy hormonal mood swings!! 

Cheryl- love the nursery! Cute bump too!! You're def showing now! Just watched the video! I'll be sure to try to and make out those vein gurgles in the next few weeks! Since I'm 14 weeks sometime between wed-fri, it should be happening soon!! Can't wait to really feel the baby! 

Sylvia- I am sure you meant ur BIL got laid off ?? but it says he got laid.. Lol. Anyways, that stinks they won't move out! Do they help with bills? 

Jylian- waiting impatiently!!!!!!!!


----------



## Querida87

Wow I can't keep up with you ladies! I'm feeling really confident and happy today! I found some maternity clothes cheap and really feel like this is it!! I can't wait to take another test!! Should I use my leftover opk's just for fun?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here ya go ladies! Sorry it took so long...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg7R6qWoySM


----------



## Twinsie

Boy!!! Congrats!!!! One more boy to this thread!


----------



## Querida87

I hope this trend doesn't include me!! I REALLY want a girl.

Congrats hun! Loved the vid!


----------



## Wishing1010

Woooo!!!! Congrats, hun!!!! I will just sit here by myself in the girl section. lol


----------



## Querida87

Wishing1010 said:


> Woooo!!!! Congrats, hun!!!! I will just sit here by myself in the girl section. lol

I hope to make it into the girl section myself!! I wanna use that Chinese gender prediction stuff, but it's useless if I don't have a clear idea of around when I conceived.


----------



## cutieq

Lovely another boy!

Kenna, she's the princess of the bnb castle. She'll just have a ton of little protectors around her lol.


----------



## melewen

Yay boy!!!!! So excited for you :D I was gonna say I HOPE it's a boy cuz I basically said your baby had a masculine face :rofl: I figure we will basically be able to tell a little bit from that angle but then again so many newborn babies look totally ermmmm gender neutral..... Jamie called it!

So is OH just over the moon?! How did everyone react? The reveal was hilarious, all those potty shots hahaha. Got a list of possible names?

Dh tried to convince me to let him find out the sex on Friday and keep it a secret. Uh sorry buddy, no. He's getting impatient I guess!


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - I sent you that paperwork. I hope that you get it but let me know if you have troubles with it. 

Jyllian - I am so excited for you! 

Kenna - lol. Its weird how many little boys are in this thread though....you sure she's a girl? Joking aside, at least someone is having a girl.


----------



## mommysylvia

Wishing1010 said:


> Woooo!!!! Congrats, hun!!!! I will just sit here by myself in the girl section. lol

Hopefully I can join you! Lol



melewen said:


> Sylvia what's the status with your doctor? Are you planning to go nearby? Do yall have insurance? Have you looked into something like a local Planned Parenthood?

My doctors appt is June 1st its nearby. Yes I have medicaid I already re-applied but they said I still have medicaid two months after a miscarriage so I'm set toll it renews itself. My doctor gives tons of sonos he's really good! (My friend referred me to him)
What else does planned parenthood do besides pregnancy tests? 

I also have an appt at the local pregnancy center tomorrow at 1 or 2 pm. They have to do the routine hpt then once its positive they will schedule my ultrasound appt :)



Twinsie said:



> Sylvia- I am sure you meant ur BIL got laid off ?? but it says he got laid.. Lol. Anyways, that stinks they won't move out! Do they help with bills?

I literally just laughed my ass off!!! Lol sorry yes I meant laid off omg I can't believe I didn't double check what I wrote! 
I know! Yes we split all the bills but they won't buy food so I'm always mad about that.

Jyllian- YAAAAAAY congrats girl :)


----------



## melewen

Sylvia I would think they could get some betas done. But looks like your tests are really progressing well. If you're feeling sort of delicate I would try for a little clinic. I work on fundraising for a reproductive health organization locally and know they offer some amazing prenatal services like that!


----------



## mommysylvia

So should I ask planned parenthood first (if they do betas) or a clinic?

Yes my lines are doing better so for now I'll probably wait but I'll get a sono soon hopefully.... Its too early right now


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Another boy..... Congrats Jyllian..... :dance: Gender reveal was so fun.... Agree with Cheryl, no denying the gender with all those potty shots... :D So happy for you..... Now the names.... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z553f23094cf38.gif

:yipee: 3rd Tri begins... I hope it'll be kind to you.... :yipee:



​


----------



## Kirsty3051

My phone crashes every time I try and quote your question Pam. Grr. 

I think I'm having another boy but my morning sickness is swaying me towards girl slightly because it's so different to when I was pregnant with Luca. DH wants a girl :)


----------



## mdscpa

Are you staying team yellow, Kirsty? It'll be awesome have a boy and a girl. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Captured Adam's movement last night.... Here's a short clip.

https://youtu.be/i-nRj6VaW6U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-nRj6VaW6U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> I just swept and mopped.... My sister in law and I switch living room and kitchen every day. Well I started getting really bad shortness of breath after sweeping, then when I mopped I got really lightheaded with fast heartrate and had to sit for a while along with a lower back ache. I can't do this anymore. I wish I had a doctor to tell me to go on bed rest so I just had to wash dishes. I'm ready for them to move out but they just don't! Now my brother in law got laid so whoopdidoo

Take it easy hun! No matter how far or how early you are you need to pace yourself with your body :hugs:

Sorry about your brother! Hopefully they can get their act together and move out before your baby gets here!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Here ya go ladies! Sorry it took so long...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg7R6qWoySM

:yipee: Loved the reveal! Your daughter seemed over the moon. Congrats on your little boy :happydance:



cutieq said:


> Lovely another boy!
> 
> Kenna, she's the princess of the bnb castle. She'll just have a ton of little protectors around her lol.

I agree with Dani on this one. You started the thread as well so I would say it is only natural to have the princess as well :D



Jrepp said:


> Pam - I sent you that paperwork. I hope that you get it but let me know if you have troubles with it.
> 
> Jyllian - I am so excited for you!
> 
> Kenna - lol. Its weird how many little boys are in this thread though....you sure she's a girl? Joking aside, at least someone is having a girl.

Thanks Jess, I got them! I'll be going through them today.

Happy 3rd tri :happydance:



Kirsty3051 said:


> My phone crashes every time I try and quote your question Pam. Grr.
> 
> I think I'm having another boy but my morning sickness is swaying me towards girl slightly because it's so different to when I was pregnant with Luca. DH wants a girl :)

I cannot wait to see. Are you going yellow like Daphne asked or will you find out? You know it is not nice to torture others by withholding :haha:

Has ms subsided some or still going?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, looks like Adam is having a party and we weren't invited! Cool clip :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha, Princess of the BnB castle--- love it!!!!!

Hope everyone wishing for a girl gets one!!! We were so set on a boy but could not be happier to be having a girl!

Jess, I honestly doubted it until my ultrasound at our first 3D US, the tech took the time to show us her girly parts. I didnt like the tech that said she was a girl in February as she didn't instill any confidence behind her words. Took her 10 mins to find anything, was afraid she was just giving up lol

Happy 27 weeks, Jess!!!!!!!!! Look at you in the third trimester!!!!! Couldn't be happier hun!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

He surely does... It feels like he wants to get out from my belly like the movie Alien :haha: Will be trying to capture those moment hope it gets longer than getting visible movements few minutes apart. Would like the idea of showing it to him (including his sonos) when he's a bit older... :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Captured Adam's movement last night.... Here's a short clip.
> 
> https://youtu.be/i-nRj6VaW6U
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-nRj6VaW6U&feature=youtu.be

Omg i love it!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna, here's a new gif that you might like... 



https://i58.tinypic.com/xfuo9l.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2266821-wishing1010-our-dream-pink.html][IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/xfuo9l.gif[/IMG][B][COLOR="Pink"][SIZE="1"]Click image for My Pregnancy Journal[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B][/url]



​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thank you all for the congrats! We are absolutely ecstatic... and still in shock I think!!! :happydance: You girls were killin me on FB last night! :laugh2: I was trying SO hard to do like 10 things at once but glad I finally got it posted!

Cheryl he is totally elated! He was on cloud nine yesterday and super anxious to surprise family with the news. He couldn't even sit down at dinner as we awaited the arrival of his brother to finally be able to share the surprise and had the BIGGEST grin on his face, it was adorable! I love your crib and jealous you guys are starting the nursery... I can't wait to get started! Oh and your bump... perfection!

Daphne wow you've got a ninja in your belly! That's so amazing I love it!

Querida I think I missed in previous posts but did you get your :bfp:?

Sylvia so happy to see your tests are continuing to progress!!!

Kenna I swore I was going to join you on Team Pink :dohh: FX that Kirsty joins your princess!

Jess wow third tri!!! I love all the baby items you are making they look great!

Hoping I can now get back to staying on top of posts since I got a bit behind from yesterday :thumbup: So much excitement going on here lately!


----------



## mdscpa

Guess he's a black belter. He likes kicking my ribs now. That clip was taken while i'm sitting down. Got more movements this morning while I'm asleep DH told me about it. He woke up and put his hand on my belly and had fun feeling Adam play.... I'm really happy that DH is becoming more connected with him.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww that's so sweet! It makes it so much better when our SO can share that with us.

Ok so who has a scan next? I know Cheryl has one coming up but is going to keep the gender secret for like 2 weeks?! :brat: 

My next appointment with my doctor is tomorrow. I'm going to ask him about our son (hehehe! :laugh2:) measuring ahead and also if the ultrasound tech was able to get an estimated weight at the time of my scan. I was so anxious, nervous and full of emotions I totally forgot to check :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl's next and rest will take a few more weeks... My next appointment is on Saturday, curious what he weighs now... :dance:


----------



## melewen

Mine is only 3 days!!! I need to borrow pam's silly countdowns.. :D and then yes, making everyone wait a little over 3 weeks to find out! But I think we will be able to tell with the scan maybe. Like your LO's face just screamed "I'm a boy!" Jyllian!!


----------



## mdscpa

Just don't forget to share your LO's scans Cheryl so we can make our wild guesses. :D I got wrong prediction with Jyllian i voted girl few weeks ago... Did you do another urine/soda/salt tests again? I remember Jyllian's latest tests fizzes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gah! I suppose if I waited ALL day to reveal my LO's gender I can patiently wait a few weeks... :growlmad: 

:laugh2: It's totally worth it!

I ended up getting new bras over the weekend. My boobs were starting to really ache again and my pre-pregger bra cups were runnith over. I am up to a DDD now :wacko: and my lady lumps feel SO much better in my new nursing bras!

My OH and I have already begun seriously discussing names. We aren't completely decided on anything yet but have a couple in mind. Not sure if I ever mentioned but the plan was to find a name that is seven letters long and ends with the letter N, as all of ours happen to coincidentally. And I was set on using the middle name Joseph, after my late father, if we had a boy. We had previously brought up the name Cameron but his mom mentioned the name Trenton yesterday and we kind of like that as well...

*Cameron Joseph Thompson
aka Cam or CJ

Trenton Joseph Thompson
aka Trent or TJ*​
I told OH to just mull it over for awhile, no rush. We don't have to have a name right this very moment and besides we may think of something else we like.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think Kirsty's scan is tomorrow and then Cheryl. Not too sure of the other scans.

All I know is I'm not having another scan now until birth unless the clinic needs one for whatever reason. Luckily I have enough photos to pull me through till birth!

Cheryl, remind me again as to why we have to wait soooooooooo long to get the gender? IMO nobody will know you told us! You could accidentally post the potty shot :rofl: I for one would not hold it against you for making a mistake like that :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely names Jyllian... So fun picking up names when you finally know the gender... I love Trenton btw....


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA Pam! :rofl: I'm glad I got my gender stuff done and posted. Now the pressure's on Cheryl :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

We stopped in Old Navy after the pizza dinner because I wanted my OH and I to get one cute little boy outfit. Well, he got a bit carried away and chose a few extra items :laugh2:
  ​We don't want to purchase TOO much stuff until after the shower but this should tide us over for now :thumbup:


----------



## Twinsie

I have a scan tomorrow but I'll only be just about 14 weeks (since baby had a growth spurt last time I don't know exactly ) so I'm not hopeful I'll find out the gender with 100% certainty it's accurate!! But I'll share the pics!! I can't wait to see the baby again though! Hoping i get a good face shot!! He/she was on it's side so I only saw the side profile last time. I want face time! Lol 

Jyllian- your scan pics def showed little man was a boy! At least I thought so! So maybe we can tell with Cheryl's too :)


----------



## mdscpa

Those are too cute Jyllian... I guess husbands always get carried away esp. when they're having a boy, they just can't stop buying maybe because they thought they know how to dress a little man, :haha: But TBH i find that most shops have variety of clothes for girls and just a few for boys, well in that's what i see here.


----------



## Twinsie

I LOVE old navy!! Their baby clearance section is sooooo cheap!!! I bought a few neutral gender stuff already. ;) cute baby outfits!!! Isn't buying baby clothes the best?? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck on your scan Jamie. Will it be 2d or 3D? So exciting seeing lots of sonos here... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

gorgeous outfits!


----------



## melewen

Ughhhhh I'm so annoyed. I've seen a lot of ladies around my due date getting videos of their scan from their OB's and ours is freaking 4D anyway! You'd think it'd have the capability.. but they only give pictures and don't allow anyone to tape! I'm going to ask my mom to pretend to be playing Words with Friends and tape :rofl:

So.... I have literally considered ways to share the news with you guys somehow and keep it a secret from ourselves! Hahaha. Crazy right?! I think I've just relinquished myself to waiting so long that I'm pretty excited but not like nearly as excited as I am about the scan. I'll think "ooooh it's a boy" and then "aw, but then when he gets married he'll leave his mama and I have to deal with like gross boy stuff and ugh" and then I'll think "oooooh maybe it's a girl!" and then "aww but we wanted an older brother, and DH wants to pass his name down of course and I have always loved little boys, they're so sweet!" haha

Jyllian I love both of those names! And the adorable clothes ooooh! I already decided I would buy this if it's a boy, because DH has a shirt that's exactly like it (but like with sleeves to the elbow) and wears it all the time!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/IMG_5787.jpg

Sooooo cuuuuute.. can't wait!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay Jamie! Excited to see photos and yes hopefully good face shots! I absolutely love Old Navy! The entire bundled outfit of shorts, long sleeve hooded pullover and onsie top was from the clearance section for like $8 I think!

Daphne I always see a lot of girl items but I personally find it easier to shop for a boy. I told my OH if we had a girl I was dolling her up with headbands, bows and ruffles. I'm lucky if my daughter lets me curl her hair a bit... usually ponytails, jeans and sweatshirts or t-shirts :nope:

Thanks Laura, it's so easy to get a bit carried away when shopping for baby clothes!

Cheryl that's one thing I noticed on my ultrasound instructions - that there is no videotaping :nope: I was OK with it. Hopefully I can get video of my next volunteer scan IF I have another! That outfit is adorable! My OH was eyeing up the newborn khaki and plaid shorts and tiny polos. He wanted to get some little canvas shoes but I told him better to wait a bit. They usually slip off all the time or get lost. I swear that guy would've bought the entire newborn boy section if I hadn't stopped him :dohh:


----------



## Kirsty3051

The plan was to stay team yellow but I called the place we had Luca's gender scan done at 16 weeks to see if they had any spaces. Going to talk to my husband abt it when he gets home before I book anything :shrug: ...I need to know!!


----------



## Twinsie

I think it's only 2D?? They called it a "fun" ultrasound for this appt but didn't specify so I'm really not sure !? I'm gonna say 2D though so I don't get my hopes up. There's a slight dilemma in when we will be having the gender reveal party.. I was set on having it June 6th (we find out the last week in May) and I don't want to wait too long after we find out to have the party. But one of my sil's and kids are in Italy 5/29-6/14!!!! Worst timing ever lol so now I'm debating but pretty sure we will just have to do it without them. 6/20 doesn't work for my family. And I can't wait a whole month!!!! I just can't !! I feel horrible that they'd have to miss it. But DH has a huge family and it's impossible to pick one wknd that works for everyone!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I think it's always impossible to pick an event date that works for everyone, no matter what size event :nope: That's what I said when my OH and I were discussing shower dates. I'm hoping by sending out invites early enough it will help people plan around it and be able to attend.

Does anyone know where I can find a Team Blue gif for my siggy? I think I recall seeing some on BnB but don't remember...


----------



## MamaBunny2

So here's some of my ideas for our BaBy-Q shower...

This is the invite we agreed on:


Going to get mason jars for each table and using red and white picnic checkered print ribbon to tie around the burlap, putting small pebbles or beans or something in the jars for weight and using sunflowers.


Making a banner but using letters instead of the images. I have a Cricut cutter so that'll save tons of time!


I'm liking the brown paper and thinking of using that over the tables then adding the checkered runner on top, kind of like in the second photo.


Using smaller sized tin bucket for silverware, napkins, etc. Hanging some balloons at the shelter gate. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Twinsie

Very cute jyllian! It will look great !


----------



## cutieq

Im have a BBQ baby shower too! Our baby's nickname is Q! I will share pics when I have them! I have the team blue but it's for rainbows. I bet there's one in your group on the first page. That's where people normally host them.


----------



## cutieq

Actually maybe mine isn't a rainbows one. Here's the url if you want - https://i.imgur.com/E8hgOTw.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Everything's cute Jyllian. Can't wait to see how it goes.... 

Jamie, have you tried urine + baking soda or urine + salt for gender prediction? It's a fun experiment.


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah definitely do that! Jyllian's fizzed last time I think - right J? And mine did too!


----------



## mdscpa

I think even Dani and Pam did it as well and fizzed. We all end up having a boy.... Now waiting for Cheryl's confirmation to support that experiment in 3 Looooooong Weeks!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love the theme and decor Jyllian! 

Yip, my test fizzed and I'm def having a boy :D

Wohoo, can you believe our thread is on page 400 already?!


----------



## mommysylvia

Well my line didn't really get darker. Its lighter than yesterday.... Even went to the pregnancy center today and they did a test so I can get an ultrasound appt and its still light. So she gave me information on a place that does $30 hcg testing but I'm going to see if they accept medicaid first. My ultrasound spot is the 18th this month


----------



## Twinsie

I haven't but I def want to!! Does it matter if it's fmu or anything??


----------



## Wishing1010

mommysylvia said:


> Well my line didn't really get darker. Its lighter than yesterday.... Even went to the pregnancy center today and they did a test so I can get an ultrasound appt and its still light. So she gave me information on a place that does $30 hcg testing but I'm going to see if they accept medicaid first. My ultrasound spot is the 18th this month

Keeping my FX that all is well and your tests darken up soon!!!


----------



## melewen

Fx for you Sylvia 

Jamie I think past a certain amount of weeks it doesn't matter but I usually use fmu. I think I'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Take it easy hun! No matter how far or how early you are you need to pace yourself with your body :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about your brother! Hopefully they can get their act together and move out before your baby gets here!

Thank you... Hopefully they will! Lol




melewen said:


> Fx for you Sylvia
> 
> Jamie I think past a certain amount of weeks it doesn't matter but I usually use fmu. I think I'll do it tomorrow!

Thank you :) What's the ratio of each to do the gender test.. Am I too early? 



Wishing1010 said:


> Keeping my FX that all is well and your tests darken up soon!!!

Thank you!! Fx!


----------



## Querida87

I know it's way too early for me but I did that and no fizzing. :lol:


----------



## mommysylvia

Me too lol I'm so bored I thought what the heck? I really hope we get our girls that we've been wanting.... I already have two boys! https://youtu.be/X6j_dlL1fOA

I do not have an accent I don't know why I sounded like that I guess because I'm trying not to be so loud lol


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia I have two boys as well! How old are yours?

I just realized I did the test wrong, adding bs to the pee instead of pee to the bs, lol. I got no fizz at all, not even as much as yours.


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Sylvia I have two boys as well! How old are yours?
> 
> I just realized I did the test wrong, adding bs to the pee instead of pee to the bs, lol. I got no fizz at all, not even as much as yours.

Idk what mine was. I'm sure not if boy means really bubbly or what I had lol.

One is 5 and the other is 2 :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I think I spotted again.... Like the size of two peppercorns. Brownish-orange color. I have no idea how long ago


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the line not getting darker (mine didn't get darker than the control line) than the previous test and another spot... :hugs: Good thing your temp is staying up, good sign that you have enough progesterone supporting your pregnancy. FX for a rainbow baby hun and hopefully you can have that beta soon.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55407979272dc.gif

:yipee: On to your TWW to V-day!!! :yipee:



​


----------



## Twinsie

Forgot to do the baking soda/urine test this morning so I'll try to remember tomorrow! I'm so curious!! Had a dr appt this morning. Went well! Baby is measuring 14 weeks! S/he was sucking it's thumb and it was so cute! But I found out that my dr doesn't do 3D/4D ultrasounds !!! :( boo!!!! Plus my next appt (16 weeks ) isn't even an u/s! I'd have to wait till 20 weeks for the 2D scan to find out baby's gender! Totally unacceptable for this impatient scan loving mama!!! Lol soooooo research has begun on volunteer ultrasounds at local schools for ultrasound programs as well as places that do 3D scans for a fee. I found one 20 mins from me that you can have a private u/s as early as 15 weeks!!! That's next week for me !!!!! Naturally I wanna do it!!! It's not even that expensive cuz they have a special going on right now so I'm calling today! I'm debating when to schedule it though, mYbe wait until at least 16.5 weeks to be sure?! Thoughts??? I know my friend went to the same place at 15 weeks and it was accurate. Since 3D you can see more. I'm just afraid of spending money and baby not cooperate! But I'm def doing it one way or another! :)


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## Twinsie




----------



## Twinsie




----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you :) I'm really hoping this is my rainbow baby.
Actually my temps are slowly dropping... I keep temping because it gives me reassurance.

I guess this is as dark as my tests are going to get...no change for days. My opks on the other hand are super dark lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150429_121729.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- mine took weeks to get darker!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry ladies for being quiet. Been pissed with the maintenance i still can't log in on my PC even though it's almost 3 hours past the time it should be back. Remembered to use my phone and switched on the hotspot and BAMMMM i finally got connected. Been so lost not talking to you ladies. Here's what i did the whole day!!! :haha:

https://i61.tinypic.com/1z2iq0y.jpg​


----------



## mdscpa

Sylvia, it takes 2-3 days for hcg to double you'll defo gonna see a slow progression on a daily basis. Your frer looks very nice...

Awesome scan Jamie.... I'd wait alittle longer to get a 3D. :)


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> Sylvia, it takes 2-3 days for hcg to double you'll defo gonna see a slow progression on a daily basis. Your frer looks very nice...
> 
> Awesome scan Jamie.... I'd wait alittle longer to get a 3D. :)




Twinsie said:


> Sylvia- mine took weeks to get darker!

Thank you ladies! Its so weird since my tests usually are super dark by 16dpo and these aren't moving even with 2-3 days


----------



## cutieq

Daphne, I also spent all day refreshing LOL. What is this maintenance you speak of?! I felt like I had lost all of my friends then freaked out thinking making it would lose all of my journal lol


----------



## mommysylvia

I had the maintenance since 1-2 I think until after 10 it was solo annoying lol


I called my doctors office because I spotted again today a little bit.... And they highly recommend me going to the hospital since they can't see me until Wednesday the 6th.


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Sylvia. Are you going to go or has it stopped?


----------



## Twinsie

Oh no Sylvia.. Keep us updated !

Daphne you are funny! U know jyllian and Cheryl and Jess still can't get on but we can! I don't get it! 

Yea I just booked my appt! It's May 21st at 10:30!!! I'll be 17 weeks. I'm not sure how much facial feature I'll see that early but I'm mostly just wanting to find out the gender so I'll take what I can get! :) and since I booked today during their "special" I get a $50 credit towards the 4D premium package, if I decide to do that in another few months once baby can show us more of their features! :) I can't wait!!! Three more weeks until I find out if we are having a little boy or girl!!!!!! Yippee!!! :)


----------



## cutieq

So awesome Twinsie!!! I checked today and I can get a 3d/4d for about $150-$175. If I don't get any more scans until birth I'm gonna have to cave and do it! No way I can go that long without seeing his little face again.


----------



## Twinsie

Lol do ittttt! In the grand scheme of things, what's $150 in your pocket compared to baby pics/memories you'll keep forever. Priceless! It is way too fun to see their little faces! Totally worth it in my opinion!! And I'm a pretty "cheap" person usually!


----------



## mommysylvia

It stopped it was once yesterday and today....all brown but they want to be sure.


----------



## mdscpa

I still can't up to now and it's already 12:09 am 30th of April here. I'm just using my phone now using hotspot or VPN. We only use it to open blocked sites here never thought it would work to open this site :D. I hope it'll get fixed tomorrow for my bumpdate. 

I miss you all ladies. <3


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, i'm referring to BnB's maintenance still getting the same message. Just been receiving email notifications from you guys that's why i know its working but here. If you guys are using mobiles tablets android or IOS you can download "unlimited free vpn" Betternet to be able to open this site.




Sylvia, so sorry about the spotting. Please keep us updated. Praying everything is well.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: I also cannot get on my pc as it also says "Forums down due to maintenance"
I can only get on when I receive an email saying someone commented so like Daphne I'm on my phone.

I hope you get an accurate result at your 3D Jamie and so glad it all went well today.

Sylvia, please keep us updated! Thinking of you hun :hugs:

AFM: I feel like somebody kicked and the ripped me a new vagina!! :rofl: Every movement I make hurts!!! Urgh

Kirsty, how did your scan go?


----------



## mdscpa

I just switched off the VPN and it's working now. So i think PCs will work now. :yipee:

Ok i can finally sleep and i will try to catch up tomorrow i mean later my time. 

Good night y'all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm also in bed now, won't be getting up to check pc :haha:

Nite nite Daphne :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Night! New vagina sounds painful! Lol

Ordered my crib and dressers today. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Twinsie

Ouch my vag hurts just hearing you say rip and vagina in same sentence! 

Yay for new crib and dresser!


----------



## Querida87

Finally able to get on the site. Today's test is still pretty faint, but much clearer and a tiny bit darker than on Sunday. I was hoping for a bit more improvement after 72 hours but I'll take what I can get..
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommysylvia

I see the line Querida! Fx it gets darker! Congrats!


----------



## mommysylvia

How I bloat after I eat is just crazy! This is how I look all day so I can't hide it from family lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150429_232216.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20150429_232254.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Que, I think I see the faint line, hope it gets darker!!

Thanks for the vag sympathy wished :rofl: Not much better today + I had the weirdest belly pains last night. In fact I had them yesterday afternoon during my nap as well. I cannot really describe it but I know it is not ligaments, it's not braxtons or real contractions either :shrug: It hurts enough to wake me though!


----------



## mdscpa

I see it!!! I see it, Que..... :yipee: FX it gets darker soon....

Whoa, Sylvia, loving your bumpbloat..... :D 

Pam, i'm getting the vag pain as well.... And every time it happens i feel like i'm about to give birth because it really hurts... Maybe it's really just a third tri symptoms...


----------



## mdscpa

Here's today's update. DH played with our photoshoot by using a lamp to expose my bump a little looks like it worked, not that good but not bad as well, i think. :haha:


33 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/2edtkhs.jpg​

18 and 33 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/fk1ipv.jpg​

26 and 33 Weeks Barebump Comparison - Can't find my belly button anymore :D


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/14o3rd1.jpg​


Baby's growing hands: 8 - 33 weeks

https://i59.tinypic.com/biv479.gif


​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Tried logging on a few times last night but it wouldn't let me stalk around the forum or update anything!

Scan went really well :D he/she is still measuring a week ahead and was moving around like crazy. We're going to book our gender scan for either next week or the week after :)


----------



## mdscpa

Great news Kirsty... Really happy for you... Can't wait to know the gender.... Are you secretly hoping for a girl this time?


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5541f4b87a593.gif


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd love another little boy but wouldn't be heartbroken if we had a girl. I think this will be our last so experiencing both would be great :) DH straight up just wants a girl and has said about trying again if this lo is a boy :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

Argh where did Baby and Bump go for all that time?! I was lost!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right! I'm still struggling to get onto the site from my laptop :(

:yipee: I'm happy the scan went well Kirsty and cannot wait to find out the gender!

AFM: I think I now have everything that I need for the hospital bag. If the weather looks better in the morning I'll give it all a wash and then pack :) Hopefully I won't have forgotten anything... In fact I'm embarrased by the "too much OVER the top" I have :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG I still can't get on?!?! I'm on my phone now which is super difficult but will have to do. I didn't get to post my 22 week update yesterday :growlmad:

And my phone isn't cooperating. Grrrr!!! I feel like I have missed SO much this week!


----------



## melewen

Those pictures looks great daphne!! DH did a good job :D

Glad your scan went well kirsty! Excited to find out the sex next week!

Omg peopleeeeee my scan is tomorrow! This is our last so I am beyond excited. Just can't wait to see the LO in there and put a face to the jabs! Lol. Not sure how I'm going to get through today and tomorrow but I've definitely got plenty of work to keep me busy, blah!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Cheryl!! Got the idea from you... :dance: 

:yipee: totally forgot it's tomorrow!!! It's our day off tomorrow but i'll log in not to miss your update.... Planning on booking for a private 3D/4D afterwards?


----------



## Twinsie

So excited for your gender scans kirsty and Cheryl!!!! Hooray ! Cheryl- did you come up with a way to tell us without you finding out?? Perhaps you could log into bnb at ur dr appt and have ur dr type the sex. No big post just the word, boy or girl and well know!!! Lol


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl & Kirsty- So excited for your gender scans!!!

Daphne- I love love love the bump photos :)


----------



## Jrepp

Bnb is still acting up for me. I'll have to post my bump photo later :( 

So I started freaking out about money after I got a settlement offer for my leg injury from almost 2 years ago. They offered $18500 for just over $52000 in medical bills, not including future treatment. I am no pleased and now have to track down all medical records to send to them because they didn't get everything they needed. I am beyond frustrated right now but really freaking out about money. 

I am thinking of selling the stuff I have been making on etsy or through a personal website, but I don't know if anyone will buy anything. I just wish I had something solid that would let me stay home with my baby.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also still cannot get onto the site and also struggling on my phone :brat: 

Jess, sorry you are stressing a bit. I hope you can get it sorted soon and get a fair settlement!!!

Cheryl, good luck at your scan! I think Jamie's gender idea is cool. After he doc typed it on here we will comment a lot of times without saying the gender just to get the thread onto a new page and then you won't see either. I think it is settled the :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Or pm it to one of us then it is not at all on the thread, that one can then pm the other ladies :D
I use to ninja :ninja: opk and temp... I can ninja gender reveal too :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Sylvia. I see your temp is up again... :yipee:

Oh, sorry to hear about your settlement Jess.... Take it one step at a time you'll figure it soon....

Can't wait to see your bumps ladies...


----------



## melewen

Hahaha yall are so crazy. Maybe if you were more coy I would do it! But I can't resist all the teasing :D and yall will be way more invested when the actual reveals come around anyway! I really want to think of a cute way to show it in a video. I was thinking since my channel is bun in the oven since I'm a food photographer and recipe developer I should do a gender reveal cake video and during the instructions put both colored m&ms in the cake then at the very end voila! I also thought about doing a stop motion of the game of Life where you put a little pink or blue peg in the plastic car hahaha. Or maybe just the actual balloon reveal!

Oh yeah I meant to post this yesterday, tiny baby kicks!

https://youtu.be/RQE__YM6b1E

Jess that really sucks. I swear people would buy your stuff though! I can help you if you want!

Daphne no more scans for us. I will try to stay strong but I think if I know there are no more I'll just get used to it :) personally the boutique ultrasound places make me a little nervous but I know I will want to see that little face again!!


----------



## melewen

Actually though I think my practice offers like "just for fun" scans for only $75!! Interesting..


----------



## MamaBunny2

YES!!! Finally back ON from my desktop! :happydance:

Here is my (one day late) 22 week update:

22 weeks and baby BOY is the size of a papaya!



Had my prenatal appointment yesterday and everything's still great. My belly measured good and I now weigh 157.4 which is around 4 pounds from my last appointment four weeks ago. My OH tried telling me it's good and I shouldn't gain much from here on out... HA! :rofl: I asked my doctor what baby's weight was estimated at the time of the scan but the information wasn't all in their system yet so I'll check back on that. I do remember the FHR was 143 during my ultrasound. He also said that with baby boy measuring nine days ahead I fall withing the 7-10 day range allowed at this time and he wasn't going to change my due date. Our lil guy just doesn't stay still :laugh2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg2h1lcApl0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great bump Jyllian :D

You ladies do realise that you have turned me into the mother of all the haters when it comes to gender reveals! :brat:


----------



## Twinsie

Oh booooo you're making us wait until after the reveal!!! Poop!!

Daphne- beautiful pics!! You look great!

Sylvia- is that really all bloat?! lol wow!

Jyllian- you look great!! Cute bump!

I'm tryng so hard to eat healthy! What do you all eat daily to eat healthy??? I always start off with fruit. Then a salad for lunch. But after that my laziness kicks in and I eat whatever's available! I just scarfed down some " veggie straws" which are basically healthy sounding chips that are not veggies at all. But their addicting!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

mommysylvia said:


> Now my brother in law got laid so whoopdidoo




Twinsie said:


> Sylvia- I am sure you meant ur BIL got laid off ?? but it says he got laid.. Lol.

Jamie I had to go back and read this :rofl: So excited you found a place that does private scans! :happydance: As far as eating "healthy" goes... I uh... I... I got nothing :dohh:



melewen said:


> Oh yeah definitely do that! Jyllian's fizzed last time I think - right J? And mine did too!

My bs foamed a bit and the salt was just mostly cloudy I think :shrug:


Oh Daphne and Dani I totally feel ya with the "maintenance" crap. I was so irritated! :brat: It's like theee busiest week lately on BnB with important updates, scans, etc. and the site has to go all awol on us?! 


Dani I'm so jealous you have you nursery furniture ordered! I'm so ready to get started on ours!


Kirsty your LO sounds like mine, a week-ahead wiggle worm :laugh2: Excited for your scan!


Daphne I love the bump photos! Definitely lost your belly button! :laugh2:


Cheryl ahhhh so anxious to hear how your scan goes! I will be satisfied with some photos for now but the next couple weeks better FLY by because I MUST know the gender! Are you considering having an additional private scan a bit later on?


Aww Jess try not to worry much, it will all work out eventually :thumbup: I def think you should sell baby items you make they are too cute!


Sylvia that belly bloat is too cute! Hoping the bit of spotting is nothing and your lil rainbow is safe and secure :hugs:


Querida you need to post more tests for me to examine!


Laura love the early "bump" photo and can't wait to see more!


----------



## cutieq

Lovely lovely updates! Onu phone so I can't do too many personal shout outs :( 

Cheryl, good luck on your scan! No more for us either and DH told me to spend that $175 on baby clothes and be patient. Instead of the 3d/4d. We'll see! 

My appointment went well today. Measuring perfectly and a 150 heartbeat!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani that's what my OH told me... the $75 can buy a lot of necessary baby items. But still... I would love to have another extra scan. Waiting on reply emails from the previous place I volunteered for as well as a different one :coffee:


----------



## cutieq

He was all "leave him alone and let him grow." We still have plenty of weeks left, he might cave!


----------



## Querida87

Jamie - I'll be using my last blue dye in the am. BTW I sent you a pm on FB (I THINK it was you :lol:)

I'm hoping to see a progression from Wednesday, I know it will be better than Sunday's. I'll be getting a couple frer over the weekend and may take one on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm so nervous... I started having lower back pain, and mild AF cramps in lower stomach. I can't do this again :'(

Update: I started bleeding light red watery blood. I'm breaking down...


----------



## mommysylvia

BTW ladies yes that's just all bloat lol I went from 129.4 pre pregnancy to 130.6 now


----------



## Jrepp

Going to try this now:



Starting some market research on the baby items that I would be trying to sell to see if there is already a huge market and price points.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Sylvia no :sad2: When did you begin having mc symptoms with the last? Whatever is happening know we are all here for you :hugs:

Jess I just love your bump! You look like you could topple forward! :laugh2: So cute!

I am still on cloud nine from my scan Monday and seeing all the photos of our precious baby boy! I just can't get enough! I am in complete awe of my beautiful, growing family <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sorry Sylvia! I hope that is still a stickty bean. I've read about many ladies that bled and still had healthy babies :hugs: 

Please keep us updated hun. Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## cutieq

Positive vibes for you Sylvia! Did your doctor ever check your progesterone levels?


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you! No they couldn't get me in until Wednesday :( my m/c symptoms started at 7.5 weeks pregnant last time.... The pains now are every minute and a half lasting 50 seconds. They hurt! On my way to er.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Praying for only good news when you update us again :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Thinking of you Sylvia xxxx


----------



## Jrepp

Keep us updated!


----------



## mommysylvia

They just took my blood they're going to take me for ultrasound in a little. Doctor was confused because I was pregnant right away after the m/c lol. I'm in so much pain right now


----------



## cutieq

Hoping they can figure out what's going on and that all is ok with baby!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope you and baby are okay hun!


----------



## Jrepp

Ya'll I am getting stuff done today!! I already watched my nephews so my mom could go have an MRI on her back and shoulder, met my hubby at the dentist where he was having a root canal, went grocery shopping, contacted all of the providers I went to with my leg injury for copies of my medical records, finished the visual aspect of our birth plan (Ronny made all the icons for me a few days ago, I just had to go in and add the little disclaimer) and got the mail. I'm about to get some laundry done while I am editing my DIY crib sheet tutorial and try to get some filming in. I finally hit the threshold on YouTube for payments so once I get to $100 they will send a check......but I'm only at $12 right now lol. I need to build a bigger subscriber base and I think one way to do that is upload more frequently.

Cheryl what software do you use to edit? I like yours way better than my own!
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Geez Jess! Are you nesting much?! :D
I've been so lazy and the as soon as I get into bed at night I think of things to do :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

A TON Pam! There's just so much to do!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm doing laundry tomorrow and finishing my hospital bag. I got the last bits and pieces today so I should be set to have that ready and packed.

Dh and I will probably do the spring cleaning Sunday before I go back to work on Monday. 

See, I'm in bed now and making a list of things to do. Then tomorrow morning I'll be all lazy again :rofl:


----------



## mommysylvia

Doc said that something is weird because my hcg is only 75 and there is no way my levels would drop that quick. I told him about my tests staying the Sam since 15-16 dpo and he said yeah that's weird to definitely follow up with doctor on Wednesday. They couldn't see anything yet on ultrasound so they couldn't rule out ectopic. I keep getting dizzy since all the pain and bleeding started.... I can't wait till Wednesday for answers I wish my doctor could see me tomorrow. He didn't say this was a miscarriage because no proof but I feel it is. Same pain level as last time it hurts horrifically


----------



## cutieq

Wednesday? That seems like so far away! I'm glad he didn't say mc though. Staying positive for you!


----------



## mommysylvia

I know! It really upsets me :/

Thank you all of you!


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - I'm so sorry you're going through all this hun! FX for better news on Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- I hope it's not a mc :/ let's try to think positive. 

Jess- you got way more done in one day then I've done all week lol. Besides work I sit on the Couch at night pinteresting. :) I have been working on my registry though!

Cheryl- good luck tom! Post pcs!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Querida- did you mean me when you said you pm-ed me? On Facebook or on bnb? I didn't get a message sorry!


----------



## Querida87

Jamie, on FB, sorry :lol: I'm Brianna Magallon there,


----------



## mommysylvia

Querida87 said:


> Sylvia - I'm so sorry you're going through all this hun! FX for better news on Wednesday! :hugs:

Thank you I hope so too. Or at least a reason why this is happening again.



Twinsie said:


> Sylvia- I hope it's not a mc :/ let's try to think positive.

Thank you, I hope its not ectopic its too early to tell. My hcg is rising super slow. I've had the stomach pain on mainly my right side and I keep getting dizzy/lightheaded


UPDATE: Im home now, the bleeding isnt heavy I've only seen a few tiny clots. The color is light red and very watery. The pain kind of subsided...if was horrible in the hospital now it bearable. While I was in the waiting room waiting for my ride since I was dropped off...I started feeling very faint and overheated I was either going to throw up any minute or faint. So I told the lady in front if I could get some water and for them to check my vitals...long story short they put me in a wheelchair and sent me back to the room and gave me orange juice and I HAD t wait until the doctor came in again. For no reason this happened really...I just needed something to drink....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150430_204049.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Sylvia- I hope it's not a mc :/ let's try to think positive.
> 
> Jess- you got way more done in one day then I've done all week lol. Besides work I sit on the Couch at night pinteresting. :) I have been working on my registry though!
> 
> Cheryl- good luck tom! Post pcs!!!!

Oh, I have my days of just sitting lol. I just need to get something done around here. I feel like little man will be here before we know it and I need to get everything done before he comes. I never did the laundry because editing the diy crib sheet tutorial took quite awhile. But I did get it done. It's uploading now and set to go live at 8am tomorrow morning.



mommysylvia said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia - I'm so sorry you're going through all this hun! FX for better news on Wednesday! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you I hope so too. Or at least a reason why this is happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> Sylvia- I hope it's not a mc :/ let's try to think positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope its not ectopic its too early to tell. My hcg is rising super slow. I've had the stomach pain on mainly my right side and I keep getting dizzy/lightheaded
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Im home now, the bleeding isnt heavy I've only seen a few tiny clots. The color is light red and very watery. The pain kind of subsided...if was horrible in the hospital now it bearable. While I was in the waiting room waiting for my ride since I was dropped off...I started feeling very faint and overheated I was either going to throw up any minute or faint. So I told the lady in front if I could get some water and for them to check my vitals...long story short they put me in a wheelchair and sent me back to the room and gave me orange juice and I HAD t wait until the doctor came in again. For no reason this happened really...I just needed something to drink....Click to expand...

Sylvia, I am really thinking about you and praying that its just a slow rise hcg level and that everything is ok. I know how scared you must be, just know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Try to stay calm and don't stress as much as you can.


----------



## melewen

Fx Sylvia! You're in my thoughts :hugs:

So excited for the scan tomorrow ahhhh!! Luckily I was super busy today on a bunch of shoots so I didn't even get a chance to think about it except I noticed getting off the floor is like seriously hard now :haha: pretty sad

Jess I just use iMovie! I use my business camera though. I'm so dorky, I still get excited when I get a new subscriber. I want to build up like daily bumps! Of course.. Haha. I'm vlogging the whole day tomorrow I think. We have this nice little Sony camera I got for DH (read: not complicated) that has a flip screen which I think is what they use on daily bumps. The flip screen part at least. Interested to see how it goes

Yall I am seriously weirded out by how HUGE I am now! Like I like like I'm 30 weeks! It's crazy cuz like two weeks ago I didn't even really look preggo. So weird


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Cheryl and Jess!


----------



## Jrepp

Ok, I'm installing imovie on my phone and ipad.....we don't have a mac. I use magix pro or something like that but it doesn't have the cool features! I might have to just film on one of those for now until I can find a software I like. The end game is hopefully to start daily vlogging at some point in time.

Edit: still doesn't have the cool feature......phooey


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sylvia, is there no way you can call your Dr and get an earlier appointment than Wednesday? I mean this isn't you just being impatient, you have valid concerns here!

I'm still staying positive for you hun and hope that you and your baby will both be just fine! Don't worry too much about the u/s not seeing anything yet as you are way early and like Jess said your hcg levels might just be slow rising.
My first hcg was 75 and then after a few days it jumped well into the 1000's so there is always hope :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sylvia, is there no way you can call your Dr and get an earlier appointment than Wednesday? I mean this isn't you just being impatient, you have valid concerns here!
> 
> I'm still staying positive for you hun and hope that you and your baby will both be just fine! Don't worry too much about the u/s not seeing anything yet as you are way early and like Jess said your hcg levels might just be slow rising.
> My first hcg was 75 and then after a few days it jumped well into the 1000's so there is always hope :hugs:

Oh yes I'm definitely calling early tomorrow morning to beg them to see me. Well something is making my level stay the same (hence the same lines everyday) or it could be slowly rising. The pain is very mild now...hopefully it don't get worse the second day like last time. I'm on my second pad since I started bleeding so its not bad. Lower back is barely there and stomach cramps are mainly gone. It hurts more if I'm walking around but fetal position is my best friend. 

Thank all of you for your positive vibes and thoughts!
I still have hope when the other part of me is expecting the worst. I will update you when I know more :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

However hard it may be try and stay positive until you have been told otherwise. Which I am hoping won't happen. Rest up and take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Sylvia im very very sorry this is happenning to you. I'm praying that the findings is correct and it's just too early to see something in a scan. They did say that there's no evidence of ectopic right? Hang in there hun we're here for you all the time.... :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry this is happening Sylvia. The same thing happened to a friend of mine and she now has a lovely 2 year old. It definitely could just be too early to see anything in there. No evidence of ectopic is a good thing


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 14 weeks Jamie!!!! Only 6 weeks left and you're half way through....:yipee:

Cheryl, good luck with your scan and appointment today... Can't wait to hear your updates. Will be vigilant in reading your posts maybe just maybe i'll pick some clue to the gender... :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck today Cheryl

I just got my first midwife appointment through! 11th May. I'll be 7 weeks exactly. Then our private scan is booked for 5 days later. That'll be an exciting week!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl we will all be diligently checking BnB for updates today! And I'll be scouring Facebook as well :winkwink: So excited for you!!! 

Does anyone know what time her appointment is? :shrug:

Thinking of you Sylvia! :hugs:

Jess you are crazy busy! I'm exhausted after reading about it all :sleep:

I got into work at around 8am, turned on my computer, fixed a cracked fingernail (I am now sporting my REAL nails again, as I'm a habitual biter and after previously growing out my real nails while wearing acrylics, had a relapse but managed to do my own gel nails and regrow my natural ones :happydance:), touched up my polish, then proceeded to fix myself a big plate of leftover homemade goulash the chemist brought in while I catch up on BnB. It's quite a difficult job I have to do here :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Thanks ladies! I didn't sleep well at all.. Just anxious I think :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I slept like major crap the night before my ultrasound. Good luck today! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I was a nervous wreck before my scan, so awesome though!!!

Yay for MW appt, Laura!!!!! So exciting :)

Sylvia, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, i experienced bleeding early on too, but baby is perfect.


----------



## melewen

Hehe it's at 3:15!! So laaaaate


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dammit! :brat: Well I'm gonna hafta hop on BnB after work this evening then!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just did a big food shop and put my back out lifting the bag filled with all the drinks :cry: Luca thought it was the funniest thing ever seeing mummy in pain!! :dohh:


----------



## Jrepp

Can't wait for the ultrasound update. Are you guys going to find out too or have the ultrasound tech write the gender down? I can't for the life of me remember!

So I have some pretty bad news and I'm the only one that knows about it right now. My mom went in for an MRI yesterday and got the results back today. She has at one point broken her back and needs to go see a back specialist for probable surgery, she has severe arthritis and a cyst in her back. I'm freaking out because of everything else that is going on right now.


----------



## melewen

Jess, the tech will write it down and we're taking it to my friend right away :) That's awful about your mom! So sorry hon :( :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - I'm thinking about you. Wanted to let you know that my tests are progressing slowly as well, and that I've had light brownish cm/spotting every day since I expected my period. I only saw red and strong cramps the day I removed 25+lb weights off the machines at the gym (IK IK that was stupid). Are situations are similar and I feel your pain and anxiety. FX and lots of :dust:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> Good luck today Cheryl
> 
> I just got my first midwife appointment through! 11th May. I'll be 7 weeks exactly. Then our private scan is booked for 5 days later. That'll be an exciting week!

Wohoo I cannot wait for updates for that week. Mmmm wonder if 7 weeks is too early to find out the gender :haha:



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl we will all be diligently checking BnB for updates today! And I'll be scouring Facebook as well :winkwink: So excited for you!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what time her appointment is? :shrug:
> 
> Thinking of you Sylvia! :hugs:
> 
> Jess you are crazy busy! I'm exhausted after reading about it all :sleep:
> 
> I got into work at around 8am, turned on my computer, fixed a cracked fingernail (I am now sporting my REAL nails again, as I'm a habitual biter and after previously growing out my real nails while wearing acrylics, had a relapse but managed to do my own gel nails and regrow my natural ones :happydance:), touched up my polish, then proceeded to fix myself a big plate of leftover homemade goulash the chemist brought in while I catch up on BnB. It's quite a difficult job I have to do here :rofl:

OMG :sleep: I feel so tired after reading about your job! They really should not be so hard on you!! :rofl:



melewen said:


> Thanks ladies! I didn't sleep well at all.. Just anxious I think :)

Good luck at the scan! :hugs:



Kirsty3051 said:


> Just did a big food shop and put my back out lifting the bag filled with all the drinks :cry: Luca thought it was the funniest thing ever seeing mummy in pain!! :dohh:

:trouble: I hope you feel better soon! Remember to take it easy or else there will be trouble! That's an order :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Can't wait for the ultrasound update. Are you guys going to find out too or have the ultrasound tech write the gender down? I can't for the life of me remember!
> 
> So I have some pretty bad news and I'm the only one that knows about it right now. My mom went in for an MRI yesterday and got the results back today. She has at one point broken her back and needs to go see a back specialist for probable surgery, she has severe arthritis and a cyst in her back. I'm freaking out because of everything else that is going on right now.

I'm sorry about your mom Jess :nope: I wish you did not have so much to deal with all at once!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know Pam, right?! I managed to eat another big plate of goulash and now am running on my actual lunch break to grab a strawberry banana smoothie. Ugh... it's so strenuous! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well I thank you very much for making me crave something that I would not be able to get at this moment... strawberry banana smoothie! I hope you are proud of yourself :cry:

:rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

YUM!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

​


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> However hard it may be try and stay positive until you have been told otherwise. Which I am hoping won't happen. Rest up and take care of yourself :hugs:

Thank you, I've been a couch potato all day today and yesterday trying to take it easy


mdscpa said:


> Oh, Sylvia im very very sorry this is happenning to you. I'm praying that the findings is correct and it's just too early to see something in a scan. They did say that there's no evidence of ectopic right? Hang in there hun we're here for you all the time.... :hugs:

Thank you, no I asked about ectopic he said its too early to see anything right now. I have majority of the symptoms for it except shoulder pain.


laurac1988 said:


> I'm sorry this is happening Sylvia. The same thing happened to a friend of mine and she now has a lovely 2 year old. It definitely could just be too early to see anything in there. No evidence of ectopic is a good thing

Its still too early to detect ectopic so its just a wait and see. Thank you so much!


Wishing1010 said:


> I was a nervous wreck before my scan, so awesome though!!!
> 
> Yay for MW appt, Laura!!!!! So exciting :)
> 
> Sylvia, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, i experienced bleeding early on too, but baby is perfect.

Thank you! :)


Querida87 said:


> Sylvia - I'm thinking about you. Wanted to let you know that my tests are progressing slowly as well, and that I've had light brownish cm/spotting every day since I expected my period. I only saw red and strong cramps the day I removed 25+lb weights off the machines at the gym (IK IK that was stupid). Are situations are similar and I feel your pain and anxiety. FX and lots of :dust:

Oh no! Are you doing better now? Fx for your dark BFP how are they progressing?
Thank you :)


_______________________
UPDATE: I called my doc office and they said the earliest is Monday at 9am :(
So far I have very minimal AF cramps in lower back and stomachs, bleeding kicked it up a notch I am now medium-heavy and dark red....cervix is wide open and very soft. Also my test is getting lighter. I don't want this to keep happening...I want to meet my baby :cry:

Okay I correct myself the test is the same darkness as the rest now that it dried


----------



## WunnaBubba2

REALLY?! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Sylvia :cry: I don't want this to happen to you either!!! :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Sylvia. I'm hoping for the best for you. I absolutely hate that they won't see you earlier although my doctor used to tell me there's nothing they can do if it's the bad outcome. I'm a prayer and I'm im praying for your little one.


----------



## melewen

So ladies.. we have a wedding tomorrow night and JUST found out it's formal (it was on one of like 3 cards in the invitation!) so uhhhhhhhh... what to wear?! I don't want to buy something if I really don't 'have to but it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world :) Just with 3 weddings this month + Mother's Day + babymoon + gender reveal party we are feeling pretty stretched! So what do you think - do you think any of these would work? I have some pretty swanky kicks I'll wear regardless and some jewelry, maybe this thick gold belt I have (metal) and obviously formal makeup. One or two is maternity but the others are just quite form-fitting! Lol. Oddly the first one shows the bump really cute! It's pleated right at the waistline, I can't believe it fit

https://media.use.com/images/s_1/c856c1ba9aff182d202b_1.jpg https://media.use.com/images/s_1/c856c1ba9aff182d202b_3.jpg https://media.use.com/images/s_1/c856c1ba9aff182d202b_4.jpg https://media.use.com/images/s_1/c856c1ba9aff182d202b_5.jpg


----------



## melewen

Oh, I also have


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I was going to say the pink one but then you posted the long red dress which I now like the most :D


----------



## cutieq

I like the top two all black ones and the red! Dont show up the bride hot mama!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I like all but the second one. My fave being the first one or the red :shrug: I can't decide which! The red is very glam, I'd say that! I think the knot in the pink one might be odd right by your bump.

Ahem, don't you have an appointment to get to missy? :laugh2:


----------



## melewen

I think I'll wear the red! It's so comfy too. Ahhhh time to get ready for my appt!!


----------



## Twinsie

I say the first or second black one or the red!


----------



## Twinsie

I'm so sorry Sylvia :( I really hope things start to look up for you


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm just finishing up at work. Time to start stalking BnB from my phone...


----------



## Querida87

mommysylvia said:


> My cramps are minimal, I think it's just the uterus stretching. While I do see spotting, it's also more of a brown tinged cm than anything and only a little bit when wiping. Today's test, I took the pics as soon as the control line came up, bc a clearly full thickness (though still faint) blue + came up even before the control and I knew I was going right back to bed for a few more hours of rest. It doesn't show so well in the regular pic, but I inverted it and also turned it black and white where it shows much better. While I STILL don't have a dark line, I AM seeing slow progression. And with manufacturers skimping on the dye.. I found out that Target offers cheap digi's, $8 for two. So I'll pick up a couple frer and a couple Target digi's over the weekend. See for yourself. I'm really sorry this is happening to you. :hugs:
> 
> Jess - sorry about your mom. :hugs: for you both


 



Attached Files:







untitled 0000 (1).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5









untitled 0000 (2).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5









untitled 5-1-15 (1).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinsie

Jess m so sorry to hear about your mom and I hope if surgery is necessary that it goes well and helps!

Querida- I don't have a message on fb from you but I'll fb friend you!


----------



## mommysylvia

Jess - Very sorry about your mom :/

Querida - Fx for a darker BFP! I seen the lines :)

AFM: A dark red tissue piece came out about 2.5 inches long. I'm not really in any pain just achey so its way better than last time except I was further. Could Monday take any longer to get here?


----------



## melewen

We just got back from our scan! For some reason I guess cuz she was just measuring stuff it was only in 2D but we were so stoked to see our perfect little baby! Everything looked absolutely perfect and baby weighs freaking 11 ounces. The bump says average weight this week is like 8 ounces, ha! I swear I'm growing an NBA center in there. Skull looks squareish like a boy to me and I SWEAR I saw a potty shot with some little boy parts in there :D

https://i58.tinypic.com/2m5f4te.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/seb13m.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I'm happy it went well!!! Did you get an envelope with the gender? Can I peek? :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: so much for waiting. It's 01:30 am here am glad to see your update Cheryl so happy baby is doing great... I' going to say boy as well with skull shape just a guess based on what i read abour it... :yipee:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Pam I wish I could manage that! I've hidden it safely from DH :D


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, you can try take a pic without looking and PM it to us :rofl: we'll keep it a secret from you... I promise.... :D


----------



## startd

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Jrepp

Well we went to the museum to take our minds off things totally skipping out on what we were going to do. It's all good though.

Cheryl I am thinking boy based on the shape of the head (but if it's a girl I'm sorry for saying that). That's Lukes head shape too. Have your friend message me on Facebook and I'll pm the rest of the girls lol


----------



## Twinsie

I can't tell!!! At first glance I thought girl! Without seeng the face straight on I think it's too hard to tell! Darn it all! I was hoping for a really good face shot lol but very cute pcs!!! Glad it went well!!! I think you need to join the 3D group and get a good view of that precious baby's face up close and personal ;)

Jess has an excellent idea!! Or she can message me on fb ! Lol


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl I think boy too! How adorable!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww hi little one! So cute!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl- Adorable scan...I love the little feet!


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Jess that's what I was thinking after I was talking about how square the head was in my video, oh god, what if it's a girl.. how sad! The picture actually seems quite round, especially this one that I took with my camera 

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/anatomy-scan-photos-1.jpg

Jamie I don't know why we didn't see the 4D version! We did at my 8 week and it was the same tech and same location. Maybe because it's easier to get measurements with the traditional 2D and that's really the focus of that one? She offers 4D but it's at least $100 and meh I dunno

My tech did say though that we will have another scan with my doctor!! She was like "Oh, with that doc, you'll definitely have another" so that's exciting! My doctor said insurance only thinks of the anatomy scan as necessary but they usually find another "reason" around 34-37 weeks for a scan :D Maybe then we'll get to see the 4D!

Did I tell you all that she said baby weighs like 11 ounces already? The "normal" or average or whatever on the apps is like around 8.5 ounces so this is a chunker already, hahaha. I know ultrasounds can be way off but the reason I asked is because of how big a growth spurt s/he seems to have just gone through!


----------



## melewen

Oh and Jess my mom said "sorry to break it to you, DH, but that's exactly how Cheryl's head look when she was little" hahahaha


----------



## melewen

Jess will you post your scan pictures of Luke? I tried to find them in your blog but couldnt!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry......I will find them right now!


----------



## Jrepp

I have to message them to you on facebook but I found some.


----------



## mommysylvia

AFM: I FEEL GREAT!!!! I still have extreme hunger, frequent urination, and nausea....but basically the pain is gone and the bleeding is getting lighter by a lot. So I'm not sure if I fully miscarried since I was still early on or I'm still pregnant somehow. I cannot wait for Monday I just want some answers!


----------



## melewen

That's great Sylvia!! Fx for you. Is there also a possibility the blood and whatnot was somehow leftover from your loss? I don't know much about it just so hopeful for you :)


----------



## mommysylvia

I had two pieces of tissue total come out today which were very dark almost black in the middle.... I even asked my husband maybe that's tissue from last time since I passed everything naturally and I didn't let me body go through a period before TTC. Who knows but I will bring it to my ob on Monday. Thank you I'm holding onto hope! 

Here's my progression.... The bottom is tonight with a 4 hr hold and like a cup of juice lol
Dh says its lighter but I'll really know with FMU tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150502_021623.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55448ab8813fa.gif

:yipee: On to TWW to pre-term!!!! :yipee:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55448a0596fe3.gif

:wohoo: Another TWW for V-day!!! :wohoo:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55448a79ca818.gif

:hugs: Hoping everything will be fine.. :hugs:


​


----------



## Kirsty3051

We have a 9am appointment on Wednesday (stole the cancellation slot!) to hopefully find out the gender :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm just finishing up at work. Time to start stalking BnB from my phone...

I just wanted to say "What work" :rofl:



melewen said:


> Hahaha Pam I wish I could manage that! I've hidden it safely from DH :D

Well then you'll have to go the route Jess suggested in having it sent to her on Facebook. I mean there is just no other way :rofl: and like Daphne said we will keep it a secret :D

I love those pics, s/he is so cute :kiss:



mommysylvia said:


> AFM: I FEEL GREAT!!!! I still have extreme hunger, frequent urination, and nausea....but basically the pain is gone and the bleeding is getting lighter by a lot. So I'm not sure if I fully miscarried since I was still early on or I'm still pregnant somehow. I cannot wait for Monday I just want some answers!

I'm so glad that the bleeding has slowed and that you feel better! It gives me so much hope for you to still be having your baby. I hope it is the case :hugs:



Kirsty3051 said:


> We have a 9am appointment on Wednesday (stole the cancellation slot!) to hopefully find out the gender :D

:yipee: I cannot wait! How awesome that you got one so quick!


----------



## mdscpa

33 Weeks and 2 Days Pregnant Appointment:

So my appointment today was so quick like no more than 10 minutes... We got to the hospital, took the blood and urine tests result from my last appointment (31w2D) and then went to the OB. All my tests were normal. :yipee: He did a quick scan (i think we'll have a scan at every appointment) to check if Adam's growth is on track and see his presentation, no print outs though. He's measuring right on target as last time and still on a cephalic presentation :yipee: Was told to continue baby aspirin, calcium and iron. We'll be back after 9/10 days for follow up check up. The doc left immediately because he needs to go to OR so we got to chat with his assistant and got ourselves a tour to labour and delivery room.... :dance: I'm so ready to deliver our baby there but have to wait at least 5 more weeks....


----------



## mommysylvia

mdscpa said:


> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55448a79ca818.gif
> 
> :hugs: Hoping everything will be fine.. :hugs:
> ​

Aw thank you! It feels great to hear that :hugs:


WunnaBubba2 said:


> I'm so glad that the bleeding has slowed and that you feel better! It gives me so much hope for you to still be having your baby. I hope it is the case :hugs:

Thank you, me too! Another tiny tissue piece...I really hope its from last time! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, sorry to hear about your mom.... :hugs: Hope everything goes well if she opt for surgery.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Glad your appointment went well Daphne. Can't believe you're only 4-9 weeks off having little Adam!


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Glad your appointment went well Daphne. Can't believe you're only 4-9 weeks off having little Adam!

Thanks Kirsty... Secretly hoping to have him in 5 weeks though.... I'm a little worried going on or over my due date after seeing a youtube video about a couple who had their baby stillborn. They had a scan at 37 weeks and every thing looks perfect. A week later they noticed minimal to no movement. They went in to get checked and found no heartbeat.... They did an emergency CS and found out that their baby swallowed lots of meconium already. Here's to praying all will stay as good as always....


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's exactly why my doctor says technically she will let you go to 42 weeks but likes to induce at like 41w2d because the rate of stillborn drastically increases at that time. Not worth the risk for me!! I know a lot of my friends would NEVER be induced. I think they have me as due date September 20th though my ovulation day would make it September 23rd so I wonder if she'll change my EDD so I have the right amount of time. That being said I am doing everything I can so the baby comes out by 40!

Sylvia it was recommended to me to not use IC's for progression because that will happen. It freaked me out!! I was always like omg I'm about to m/c. Not worth the stress. I'd recommend you splurge on a big pack of FRER and test every other day! Have you tried a digi with weeks yet?


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah!!! Daphne I had a dream about you last night! It was weird, we were in some strange place, several of us and you and DH were there and I was like NOT pregnant but ttc? And I think my husband didn't exist so I was trying with like different people I knew like donors or maybe DH had just left me or something? But anyway you two were there but that was about it, I kept trying to POAS and got a positive opk but I was like I really thought I was pregnant?!? It was really sad and scary actually!! Before that I had had a dream that the baby was a boy again though lol


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i'm going to ask our doc to have me induced at 40 weeks if i reach that milestone. and i will never let myself to just sit and wait... As much as i wanted to have a normal labor i'd rather not take the risk of our little one pooping inside me.... I was delivered via CS (i'm the youngest) because my mom was 2 weeks over due and still not having a contraction. The other 3 were all normal... So i'm thinking maybe it's hereditary. Crazy i know but i just feel like i'm going past my due date... FX not.... Oh, and I'm going to eat 6 dates per day once i hit 36 weeks. I read that it helps with the labor and easy birth. So gonna give it a try........

Whoah, crazy dream you got there... It'll be a nightmare for me dreaming i'm not pregnant... I always have a dream of holding a baby boy even before we found out so maybe you got a little dream boy in your bun... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I didn't pop on BnB yesterday eve because I saw all of Cheryl's cute photos on FB :happydance: My guess is girl and I'm sticking to it! Bet I'm so wrong :dohh: I absolutely love the feet! How long was your appointment Cheryl? Mine lasted about an hour and the tech took measurements and inspected all parts of baby and switched back and forth from 2D to 3D and even a bit of 4D mixed in which was a surprise to me! That's awesome you get another scan!

Yay Kirsty! Can't wait to hear about your appointment! Are you going to share the gender with us or wait a bit?

FX for you Sylvia! Glad to see you're feeling better. Will be checking for your update on Monday :hugs:

Pam :rofl:

Wow Daphne I can't believe baby Adam will be here so soon! :shock: You are going to do great! I'm so excited for you :happydance:

AFM I went home after work and planted flowers around the pool. Then my son mowed the backyard so I could edge. It was SO long! Then when my OH came home we went straight to Starbucks for my Smores frappuccino and picked up some doors for the upstairs bedrooms (and a box of Sour Patch kids :laugh2:). I cleaned the kitchen and did the dishes. Two of OH's friends stopped by so he asked them to help move my dad's huge gun safe that weighs like a bajillion pounds onto the flooring I already installed so I would be able to continue laying down the rest. So that's what I ended up doing basically the rest of the late evening until nearly 1am! 



Just a few more pieces and I'll need to clear out the closet down there to lay flooring in that but overall it's SO CLOSE to being done! While I was doing all that my OH was outside chatting with his friends and started a little fire in the pit in the backyard. The weather was so nice yesterday in Ohio! I wasn't really irritated at all that he wasn't helping me or doing anything. I kinda prefer to work solo sometimes and I feel with everything else he's done lately (one of those things being completely re-doing our front landscaping, it looks so much better!) that he deserved a relaxing night kind of away from me and I was more than happy to get a big chunk of that flooring down! And I made it to work at 8am this morning :thumbup: Excited to get home and continue working! I had a dream last night that I was lactating and my manual breast pump wouldn't get good suction so I just squeezed my left boob and milk was pouring out into a water bottle :rofl: No idea what prompted that in my sleep?!


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah , Jyllian, the things you do in your house is a TON!!!! Too much nesting going on, eh.... :haha: So happy everything is going as planned.... Better get them done while you still have the energy.... I feel you with wanting to do things solo, sometimes we get much more done than with someone helping... :haha:

AFM, haven't packed the hospital bag yet, crib is still in its box and so as the car seat... Feels like we still have months to wait... :haha: Better start with them in a week or two. And just enjoy the days/weeks waiting for Adam to arrive.


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Daphne I'd be freaking out if I was that far along and didn't have the crib together :wacko: I totally stress myself out! Super proud of myself (and a bit shocked) for not getting irritated with my OH last night because he was drinking beer and even ran to the quickie market down the road at least twice to get drinks... when I know he is short on funds and doesn't get paid til Monday and we will be needing groceries. But I know how to handle this sort of thing now :winkwink: I know he will mention getting groceries or something to eat and I will just refuse because he didn't budget and wasted his money yet again :thumbup: I'm content now knowing that at least I am not terribly careless and always have a means to provide the necessities like that... and I've also been funding the remodel supplies for a few weeks now. If I wait on him to help it just won't get done :nope:


----------



## melewen

Jyllian so our office started offering the 4D because the tech said so many times the boutique places were horribly wrong or would say terrible things to the girls and they would be so scared! So she offers them now but didn't when we were 8 weeks and saw ours in 4D so maybe that's why ;) I don't honestly mind, I love seeing the little 4D stuff but I can go without. Long u/s make me nervous and I suppose I could opt for the 4D at 30 weeks and then just skip the 35ish week one but we'll probably just spend that extra cash on omg any of the million things we need! 

This is pretty funny, I got to partner with a company for my blog to just write about my baby registry so that was pretty fun! It wasn't tons of money but now I'm thinking that's the baby's money! S/he earned it :D just by needing crap I guess. So maybe I'll buy a diaper bag and monitor with it or something! It seems like we have so much of the big stuff then I got through our registry and I'm like OMG...... So much left!! We are probably having a big shower but I don't know how much stuff we will get. Lots of our family lives way far away and it would feel like weird to send them an invite maybe? I mean we would obviously invite them if they were closer and some family IS coming very far but wouldn't that seem like we just want gifts?! We're sending them scratch-off cards for a remote virtual reveal :D so excited! My friend put in the order last night cuz she freaking knows! My doctor doesn't even know.. I told her I'd tag her on FB :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian, it'll be done in no time.... I just wanted to have things to do every week instead of just work and tons of waiting.... I feel like when we're done with all the preparations i'd be bored.. :wacko: But honestly, nesting left us for quite a while now.....

Edit: My colleague just came back from vacation and I finally got all the stuff my mom sent her... Bless her for giving some space in her luggage just to bring them here... We'll have them washed this week and the hospital bag will be ready.... :dance: Now, it's just the crib and the car seat, DH needs to try on how to install it in the car as soon as possible or else he'll be dead... :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Haha! That's great news daphne. Love hand me down baby stuff!!

I just had a cute idea for the reveal party! So we have that amazing shot of the feet right? So I figure we will buy two cute little pairs of shoes, one girl and one boy and set them somewhere. I really just want to buy baby shoes.. Haha. But it will make for cute photos! I just ordered these adorable gold moccasins but had to cancel cuz they won't be here til after the party! Um.. Your shipping is way too slow!!


----------



## melewen

I'm also getting these for the party! I'll wear over my dress for a bit after the reveal then return the other :haha:

https://i60.tinypic.com/jjmov6.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/2dikp61.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

I'm getting too excited with the gender reveal party..... Worth the wait..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Daphne! I'm so glad the things your mom sent is there :D

I have to wait till end of May for my parcel. One of my co-worker's daughter had a really big baby boy and most of the 0-3 months clothes were never used. She is sending me all of that + 3-6 months clothes. All-in-all the box of clothes weighs 7kg :yipee: The list inlcudes like 10 vests in each size, 10 pairs of loose pants, tops, 10 pairs of baby grows etc etc so a lot of his clothes are coming from her. I therefore asked that I don't get more clothes on my babyshower and rather some other things we need :)


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: More gifts coming..... If i too have a baby shower i would ask them not to give me more clothes :haha: An education plan would be the greatest gift, i wish... :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> Yay Kirsty! Can't wait to hear about your appointment! Are you going to share the gender with us or wait a bit?

I'll probably tell you all straight away. Our gender reveal to family will also be our pregnancy announcement. It'll probably take us a few days to figure out how to tell them all and I just couldn't bare to watch Pam and Daphne if they had to wait a few days too :rofl:


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl- We don't want to invest anymore money on tests so we will just wait and see what my hcg is. 

My line from 11am is way lighter than at 1:30am.... That's a big drop from 10hrs ago. Its not looking so good :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150502_123600.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twinsie

Sylvia- so happy you're feeling better!! Fx!!

Daphne- hooray on getting the package from your mom! Tell DH he needs to get on that crib and car seat install !!

Cheryl- love the shoes idea!! Baby shoes are so adorableeee. That's awesome you got paid to talk about your registry!

Kirsty- yay we get to find out baby's gender this week!!? Woohoo!!!!

Jyllian- you are like the energizer bunny! And I give you credit for not getting annoyed with OH.. I'm so strict on what we spend our money on and DH knows he has to consult me on big purchases. Not that drinks are a big purchase but when your left with no grocery money that's no good! But I'm sure it's not a weekly thing that he spends all his money on that stuff. 

Afm- I did the baking soda test this morning! NO fizz!!! Like not even a little bit. I swirled it around in the cup too.. Lol but nothing! So ... girl?!??!?

Also, I posted my baby announcement on fb this afternoon! :)


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty, you got that right. Waiting kills us :haha:

Sylvia, so sorry this is happenning.... :hugs: 

Jamie, wow... Beautiful announcement!!!! Bet your FB flooded with congratulations and best wishes.... :dance: oh, and that BS test might be right.... We'll see in a few weeks.... Can't wait...


----------



## melewen

Jamie love the announcement!! My BS test didn't fizz at all until just recently so we will see which test was right :rofl: the last one I did was crazy fizz! Omg I was just looking through my photos to find when it fizzed and saw a pitcher of beer (explaining the glass pitcher for the gender reveal!) and I thought it was my test :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Finally got home and checked my package. Got 3-6, 6-9, 9-12 mos tops, onesies, trousers, mittens, caps, binder and cloth diaper (planning on using that and disposables). To my surprise, mom included BIG SIZED bras and undies. DH even got undershirts... :wohoo:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*32 WEEKS BUMP*

(Also add the huge milkshake and cottage pie I had for dinner :rofl: )

https://i.imgur.com/iZTg9S5.png

https://i.imgur.com/N0wGrGx.png​


----------



## mdscpa

Whoa Pam, you've got some growth spurt going on in two weeks!!!! Keep this tops and trousers for weekly bump pic it looks very good on showing your bump and you look sexy preggy in it.. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'll probably tell you all straight away. Our gender reveal to family will also be our pregnancy announcement. It'll probably take us a few days to figure out how to tell them all and I just couldn't bare to watch Pam and Daphne if they had to wait a few days too :rofl:

I don't know what else to say....

https://i.imgur.com/9Av4arI.jpg



mommysylvia said:


> Cheryl- We don't want to invest anymore money on tests so we will just wait and see what my hcg is.
> 
> My line from 11am is way lighter than at 1:30am.... That's a big drop from 10hrs ago. Its not looking so good :nope:

I'm still holding out hope for you hun! :hugs:



Twinsie said:


> View attachment 864273

What a beautiful announcement!! Oh and might I had you guys are going to have one beautiful baby!!!!!! OMEGOSH you are hot mama :D

No fizz says girl... :thumbup: The wait and see now begins


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Whoa Pam, you've got some growth spurt going on in two weeks!!!! Keep this tops and trousers for weekly bump pic it looks very good on showing your bump and you look sexy preggy in it.. :D

Thanks :hugs:

It is starting to get cold now but I think I can manage the next 6-8 pics without a warm top just to get the comparison going.

I could not believe my eyes when I saw the difference... seriously wondering if the milkshake and pie helped it as I am very uncomfy now :haha: I told DH to never ever allow me to have milkshake before dinner ever again!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Finally got home and checked my package. Got 3-6, 6-9, 9-12 mos tops, onesies, trousers, mittens, caps, binder and cloth diaper (planning on using that and disposables). To my surprise, mom included BIG SIZED bras and undies. DH even got undershirts... :wohoo:

Almost missed this post :wacko:

What a wonderful gift and great how you got of each of the 'age' groups. I bet you must be so excited and in awe of how small everything is :D


----------



## mdscpa

It couldnt be the milkshake and the pie unless you've drink a gallon of milkshake and a huge pie :lol: :haha: definitely growth spurt app says to expect growth from 29-33 weeks last one will be from 33-37 weeks followed by just laying baby fats later.

Thanks.... I think if we were back home we won't be buying anything for oir LO :rofl: DH joked that the undershirts are for Adam when he's grown up already :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha, Adam's grown up shirts :D That is so cute!

Your mom is probably just as excited to meet little Adam as the rest of us are


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks ladies!!! Everyone is very excited and congratulating us on fb. It's nice!!

Pam- I absolutely loooooove Ryan gosling!!!!! DH knows he is my celebrity crush lol. He is damn sexy!!! Great bump pic ! I agree with daphne, use that outfit again! I'm actually gonna use a new outfit for my 14 week bump pic too cuz the dress was showing off my pale legs and I'm not a fan! Gonna try pants and a black top from now on.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh crap I'm freaking out about my weight.just weighed myself and worked out my BMI and at present it is 34.5! Not happy. Not one bit. Need to work on very healthy choices whilst still keeping baby safe


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Awe thanks ladies.

Jamie you'll probably laugh but that is okay. My celebrity crush is sooooo Patrick Swayze!! As a little girl since primary school I have had this thing about the move "Dirty Dancing" and then as I grew older it was just like OMEGOSH he is so damn hot in that movie!!! When dh and I were dating my mom told him about my boyfriend (Patrick) :haha: I was very sad when he died, but yip that is and probably will always be my crush lol.

I was lucky in the weight department because I weighed 87 when I found out I was pregnant, during ms I lost and weighed 83kg at 14 weeks. At my last check on Thursday at 31+5 I'm now weighing 89kg so I'm only 2kg up from my pre preggy weight. I was overweight to start with so I've maintained a healthy weight. My only tip Laura would be LOTS of water. My craving for water this pregnancy has never stopped and I think that helps me manage my weight too


----------



## laurac1988

Lots of ladies have told me lots of water, so I'm 100% upping my intake. Will help with the nausea too. I'm hoping it doesn't mean I get refused for a birth centre birth. BMI has to be under 35 for it so I have to drop it just a little before my midwife appointment on the 11th. I'm hoping that more water and much healthier food choices will help me get there and get the birth I want


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Def water hun, I've also read that you burn calories faster during pregnancy so maybe walk around the block a bit. Nothing too harsh or swim. Fx that you get the birth you want.

If you don't mind me asking what is birth centre birth? In South Africa we kind of just have hospitals :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

Birth centre is more midwife led. Limited pain relief options and birthing pools and such. You're only allowed to have a birth centre birth if you have an uncomplicated pregnancy. 
I've decided more water, better food options and more walks with the dogs.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh okay, thanks. Sounds lovely so I really hope you get it.

Your choices sounds great! Baby and doggies will thank you for it :D


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so


----------



## Querida87

I found preggie pops (sorry if I already mentioned that) and I love them. These yummy suckers are really helping control the nausea. I'm almost positive that I'm 4-6 weeks into this pregnancy, though I'll be VERY glad to get an ultrasound and edd, based on how my symptoms are progressing. OMG the cravings!!! I had a big sour dill pickle, 20 minutes later I had to have some fresh strawberries and a chocolate shake! :haha: Seriously though, how did I NOT know about these preggie pops with DS1???? (FYI: I get them at Babies R Us)


----------



## melewen

Que I loved preggie pops! The preggie Pop drop extra are even better, they have vitamin b6 and got rid of all my nausea. That combined with ginger ale and it pretty much always soothed my nausea but it was really relatively very mild! I count myself lucky!


----------



## melewen

Oh yall will laugh at me.. Re: weight I was not gaining any for a long time then gained a pound and then.. I gained like four in four days! I was really worried but I noticed I had been constipated so I took a ton of fiber and finally went to the bathroom.. Hopped on the scale and was the same weight I'd been previously! :rofl: oh man pregnancy!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies! :)

Okay never mind about the light test. I took one earlier at about 2pm maybe and its almost as dark as yesterday so Idk why my FMU was so light today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150502_201321.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia, glad to see that newest test! :happydance:

Wow a FOUR POUND poo?!? :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Omg Cheryl you were really constipated! lol! I haven't had any problems with that thankfully! I hate not being regular!! So did your bump go down?? Lol

Sylvia- glad things are looking good!


----------



## Querida87

progression
 



Attached Files:







untitled (16).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## melewen

Haha it was over the next day I think that I went back to my regular weight. It was crazy!

So I picked the red for the wedding! I wasn't feeling great and it was a humongous wedding so we left a little early. Still feeling a little nauseated, not sure why. Bleh!
https://i60.tinypic.com/2dhwdwm.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Gorgeous dress Cheryl!!


----------



## mdscpa

:shock: You look beautiful in that dress Cheryl and your bump defo popped out :dance: unless that's another 4 pound poo.... :haha:

Regarding constipation, i'm struggling with that now for 5 days now, been trying to increase my fiber intake but to no avail. Asked the doc yesterday and he didn't even prescribed me with anything.... I really really need to poo... :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

https://i60.tinypic.com/2qtemwk.gif

:wacko: Why do i feel like your pregnancy is moving TOO FAST!!!!???? :wacko:




​


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely dress Cheryl. Happy 15 weeks Kirsty!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Oh yall will laugh at me.. Re: weight I was not gaining any for a long time then gained a pound and then.. I gained like four in four days! I was really worried but I noticed I had been constipated so I took a ton of fiber and finally went to the bathroom.. Hopped on the scale and was the same weight I'd been previously! :rofl: oh man pregnancy!

:rofl: The 1st thing I thought of when I read this post from you

https://i.imgur.com/cTkO68G.png

BTW you looked absolutely wonderful in that dress!!!!!



mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies! :)
> 
> Okay never mind about the light test. I took one earlier at about 2pm maybe and its almost as dark as yesterday so Idk why my FMU was so light today

FX that tomorrow brings you good news :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha Pam that's hilarious. I always want to do that!! Not poo on the scale of course.. But I feel like it doesn't count if I have to go!

Thanks ladies! The dress was so comfy, definitely the right choice. My bump is HUGE, like I can't even see my feet if they're right under me! It's super crazy. And at the doctor it looked like I had even lost weight! It was really odd. My scale at home doesn't show that.. Hahah. The baby's getting close to a pound, s/he's about to start really putting on the chunk! Last night I was so overwhelmingly ready to meet the baby, I guess because s/he was doing a little dance in there and having just seen that little face on the screen ugh! Adorable. The tech even did this huge closeup of the lips and that little pout, oh man


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love Cyanide and Happiness jokes because they so closely mimic my own sense of humour :haha:

How long still before we find out the gender?? 

Daphne, hope you get some relief from the constipation soon :D


----------



## Twinsie

Beautiful Cheryl! My scale at home is actually two pounds heavier than the drs! So I'm going with the drs! Lol. If it weren't happening to me also I wouldn't believe you that you're bump is getting bigger but you weigh the same! But I haven't gained any weight in a few weeks and I feel/look bigger in the bump too.. How is that even possible?! 

Daphne- I hope you can poo soon! That's the worst feeling! Fiber and water! If you are dehydrated it makes it worse!


----------



## Twinsie

Also, weighing yourself in the morning right after using the bathroom is the best time to weigh yourself!! If i haven't poo'd I don't even bother lol, doesn't count! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Beautiful Cheryl! My scale at home is actually two pounds heavier than the drs! So I'm going with the drs! Lol. If it weren't happening to me also I wouldn't believe you that you're bump is getting bigger but you weigh the same! But I haven't gained any weight in a few weeks and I feel/look bigger in the bump too.. How is that even possible?!
> 
> Daphne- I hope you can poo soon! That's the worst feeling! Fiber and water! If you are dehydrated it makes it worse!




Twinsie said:


> Also, weighing yourself in the morning right after using the bathroom is the best time to weigh yourself!! If i haven't poo'd I don't even bother lol, doesn't count! ;)

Thanks Jamie... :hugs: I hope so too.... Holding that for so long makes me think Adam's not getting so comfy in there.... I've been drinking a lot and eating lots of fiber but nothing helps... I really feel the need to poo but i have spent hours but nothing comes out. Last time DH was worried because i was in the toilet for an hour, he sent me a text (we always bring our phone inside playing while taking the shit out :haha:) telling/reminding me not to push hard because maybe I'll push Adam out.... :lol:

Oh, well, maybe i'm excused from stepping on the scale for a while.


----------



## Twinsie

14 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twinsie

Rotated! ( I always forget to rotate !)


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- don't push Adam out! Lol

If you get desperate...I found this online.. MiraLAX has not been studied in pregnant animals or women. This laxative is not absorbed into the bloodstream, so it would likely not be harmful to a developing fetus. However, because of the lack of information on using MiraLAX during pregnancy, all potential risks cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww such a cute bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

30 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/IMG_4842_zpsj6baizhz.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

My doc told me to take Metamucil, Miralax, or even stop my prenatals for a day or two. I have found that taking some fiber gummies has helped out a lot in that department!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Kenna & Jamie your bumps are awesome!

Kenna, I cannot believe your entering the single digit countdowns till birht now :dance:

Jamie, I like the black outfit, progression pics in that will be great.

Daphne, I have Lacson syrup and the main ingredient is lactulose. It has to be the sweetes stuff I've ever had to drink. Anyway I (and many other ladies) rave about how awesome it is in helping with constipation.

I don't have patience so I go to the loo and wee, if nothing then I get up and go. When I do go and I'm constipated I'm in too much pain to try and use my cell :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay, my hospital bag is pretty much packed! Only a few things that still needs to go in, but I have them on a list on top of the bag so that we can get those things into the bag once I go into labor.

It's not major things but they cannot be packed now already like my cellphone charger, ID etc. 

I feel only a little bit prepared but not complete... I thought that when I was done with the bag I would feel more readu but it seems I still have a lot of anxiety about baby coming. I'm sure it will pass soon :D


----------



## laurac1988

It's natural to be anxious hun. You're going to be great, though


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies. I'll do some research about your recommendations and will ask my doc about it....


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Haha it was over the next day I think that I went back to my regular weight. It was crazy!
> 
> So I picked the red for the wedding! I wasn't feeling great and it was a humongous wedding so we left a little early. Still feeling a little nauseated, not sure why. Bleh!
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2dhwdwm.jpg

You look great in that dress. When I saw the picture you posted I was like.....ummmm...... but seeing it on you it was definitely the right pick. 



mdscpa said:


> :shock: You look beautiful in that dress Cheryl and your bump defo popped out :dance: unless that's another 4 pound poo.... :haha:
> 
> Regarding constipation, i'm struggling with that now for 5 days now, been trying to increase my fiber intake but to no avail. Asked the doc yesterday and he didn't even prescribed me with anything.... I really really need to poo... :cry:

I'm going on 5 days as well. If I don't poop tonight I am going to take some stool softeners and hopefully that will help. They told me to take colace to help in the poop department. If that ddnt help they said to do a glycerin suppository and an enema if that doesnt help.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Oh yall will laugh at me.. Re: weight I was not gaining any for a long time then gained a pound and then.. I gained like four in four days! I was really worried but I noticed I had been constipated so I took a ton of fiber and finally went to the bathroom.. Hopped on the scale and was the same weight I'd been previously! :rofl: oh man pregnancy!
> 
> :rofl: The 1st thing I thought of when I read this post from you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cTkO68G.png
> 
> BTW you looked absolutely wonderful in that dress!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mommysylvia said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! :)
> 
> Okay never mind about the light test. I took one earlier at about 2pm maybe and its almost as dark as yesterday so Idk why my FMU was so light todayClick to expand...
> 
> FX that tomorrow brings you good news :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG that is funny!



Twinsie said:


> Also, weighing yourself in the morning right after using the bathroom is the best time to weigh yourself!! If i haven't poo'd I don't even bother lol, doesn't count! ;)

I weigh myself before and after I use the bathroom every single time! Sometimes I can lose a pound just by peeing lol. Right now I'm at 124.6 but that is with 5 days of poo in there.



Twinsie said:


> View attachment 864499
> 
> 
> Rotated! ( I always forget to rotate !)

Love it!



Wishing1010 said:


> 30 weeks tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/IMG_4842_zpsj6baizhz.jpg

Kenna, I love that shirt!You are looking fabulous. How is everything going? You've been pretty quiet on the forums lately.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay, my hospital bag is pretty much packed! Only a few things that still needs to go in, but I have them on a list on top of the bag so that we can get those things into the bag once I go into labor.
> 
> It's not major things but they cannot be packed now already like my cellphone charger, ID etc.
> 
> I feel only a little bit prepared but not complete... I thought that when I was done with the bag I would feel more readu but it seems I still have a lot of anxiety about baby coming. I'm sure it will pass soon :D

I went out and got extra cables for the phones and tablets so that I can pack them now. That way we are ready to go and don't need to stop at home for anything if I go into labor at my moms or if Ronny is at work or something.


----------



## cutieq

Pamela and Daphne, I can't believe the two of you are so close! Feels like yesterday that you got your BFPs!


----------



## melewen

Love those bumps Jamie and Kenna!

Wow.. Daphne and pam you guys are SO close!!


----------



## cutieq

We're gonna need a new thread - sticking together until we send them off to college :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> It's natural to be anxious hun. You're going to be great, though

Thank you! I appreciate that :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, my hospital bag is pretty much packed! Only a few things that still needs to go in, but I have them on a list on top of the bag so that we can get those things into the bag once I go into labor.
> 
> It's not major things but they cannot be packed now already like my cellphone charger, ID etc.
> 
> I feel only a little bit prepared but not complete... I thought that when I was done with the bag I would feel more readu but it seems I still have a lot of anxiety about baby coming. I'm sure it will pass soon :D
> 
> I went out and got extra cables for the phones and tablets so that I can pack them now. That way we are ready to go and don't need to stop at home for anything if I go into labor at my moms or if Ronny is at work or something.Click to expand...

I actually just found that my old Samsung phone and my current blackberry chargers are compatible so I've packed one in :dance: The phone charges on both so that is awesome. 

I'll hopefully be at home when I go into labor as my maternity leave starts in 4 weeks. Once I'm on maternity leave it will be 2-3 weeks before he gets here!



cutieq said:


> Pamela and Daphne, I can't believe the two of you are so close! Feels like yesterday that you got your BFPs!

I know right! Daphne already has less than 50 days to go and I'm almost at the 50 day mark. It makes it more real that 3 of the babies due in the June group are already here. They are premature but all doing extremely well.

Plus it seems even more close if you say it like this: "We are having babies next month" :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> We're gonna need a new thread - sticking together until we send them off to college :rofl:

Love it! Or even Sticking Together Until We All Die 
:rofl:


----------



## mommysylvia

Love the bumps ladies &#55357;&#56833;

Cheryl- That dress looked amazing on you!

AFM- My tests are definitely getting lighter Im sad to say.... So tomorrows ob appt will just let me know what my hcg is and I'll see if he can give me something to regulate my periods and help me conceive in about 3 months


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Sylvia. I can't remember if I asked, has your doctor checked your progrsterone level?


----------



## Wishing1010

Honestly, Jess, I got a new phone that I hate and it is so hard for me to type much lol. I am constantly reading the threads, it just takes me 30 mins to type a simple sentence! :rofl:

Doing great, ready for some babies to come in here!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

mommysylvia said:


> Love the bumps ladies &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Cheryl- That dress looked amazing on you!
> 
> AFM- My tests are definitely getting lighter Im sad to say.... So tomorrows ob appt will just let me know what my hcg is and I'll see if he can give me something to regulate my periods and help me conceive in about 3 months

Aww hun :( I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

cutieq said:


> :hugs: Sylvia. I can't remember if I asked, has your doctor checked your progrsterone level?

No I never got to have an appt with him yet... The hospital doesn't check it progesterone so hopefully my doc does tomorrow to see if its low. I never had a problem keeping a baby before. Its just been like 3 chemicals then now 2 miscarriages


----------



## Querida87

Ladies meet my bloat (or maybe belly as idk how far in I am) I am bigger, rounder, harder , and more sensitive than I was two months ago. White bra was before my lmp in Feb. and green was two weeks ago. Blue is right now. BTW, my belly between the navel and pelvis is definitely harder than two months ago and even than 2 weeks ago. AND I weigh less now than two months ago...
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









untitled (13).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cutieq

Sylvia, I would definitely ask them to check it. I hate that you're having to deal with this again.


----------



## Querida87

Sylvia - aww hun; I'm so sorry!! :hug:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies. Its official I lost my baby :( The test is basically white...


----------



## cutieq

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies. Its official I lost my baby :( The test is basically white...

:hugs:


----------



## melewen

Oh Sylvia hon I'm so sorry :hugs: progesterone levels can change and I really think it would help to check them if they can. I hate seeing you go through this


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55471609385cb.gif

:shock: Just 1 week shy til your due date.... Hope you are doing ok. Any news yet? :shock:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55471773f1c76.gif

:yipee: Welcome to 30-ish... Happy 10 weeks left!!!! :yipee:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z554717cb6450d.gif

:happydance: Well done!!!! You're half-way through!!!! :happydance:




​


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Pamela and Daphne, I can't believe the two of you are so close! Feels like yesterday that you got your BFPs!




melewen said:


> Love those bumps Jamie and Kenna!
> 
> Wow.. Daphne and pam you guys are SO close!!


Yeah, it feels like yesterday indeed. And i'm very happy that I got to share my journey with you ladies and for always being there for EVERYTHING!!!! <3 




cutieq said:


> We're gonna need a new thread - sticking together until we send them off to college :rofl:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> We're gonna need a new thread - sticking together until we send them off to college :rofl:
> 
> Love it! Or even Sticking Together Until We All Die
> :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: Can we just take it one at a time, like sticking together until our babies' first bday.. :D as i don't want them to grow faster :rofl:

Pam, yours made my laugh. I'm thinking of what posts we're gonna put there. Will it be like, "i'm in the hospital right now and having a hard time breathing. my internals are failing and im due to leave this earth in about an hour" :haha:




mommysylvia said:


> AFM- My tests are definitely getting lighter Im sad to say.... So tomorrows ob appt will just let me know what my hcg is and I'll see if he can give me something to regulate my periods and help me conceive in about 3 months

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun..... I think it's time to discuss your other options with your doc. I see that they have never tested your progesteron maybe yours is not enough to carry on your pregnancies cry: right now telling that), or your uterine wall is not thick enough (progesterone supplements thickens it) I'm not a doctor but this are some of the causes of MCs which the doc can help you with. It's really really sad seeing you go through this again... :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Six whole weeks for me


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 39 weeks, Molgold!!!! Happy 20 weeks, Cheryl!!!!
Happy 6 weeks, Laura!!!!

And thank you daphne!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Sylvia..... I am so sorry to hear this news :( so many hugs are coming your way. Hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry Sylvia xxxxxxxxxxx
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> Thank you ladies. Its official I lost my baby :( The test is basically white...

Ah I'm so sorry that you had to go through this again! Life is just not fair :cry: I hope you keep your Dr appointment so that they can start looking at what is wrong.

Just like before please remember we are here for you and you are more than welcome to rant away. 

I'm sending you lots of thoughts, prayers and hugs! :hugs:



laurac1988 said:


> Six whole weeks for me

Happy 6 Weeks :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, If you think I made you laugh can you just imagine how you just made me laugh with your exampe of a post in our "new" thread :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Happy milestones ladies! DH and I sat and looked at Q's little clothes last night and shared a few dreams for him. I just got so enotional thinking of the love we have for this little guy already. I've gone from wanting time to slow downtown wanting it to fly by so quickly! I'm in shock that it's already may!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Daphne, If you think I made you laugh can you just imagine how you just made me laugh with your exampe of a post in our "new" thread :rofl:


Forgot to add there "FX" like we always say... :haha: :rofl: Oh, and a countdown.... :lol:




cutieq said:


> Happy milestones ladies! DH and I sat and looked at Q's little clothes last night and shared a few dreams for him. I just got so enotional thinking of the love we have for this little guy already. I've gone from wanting time to slow downtown wanting it to fly by so quickly! I'm in shock that it's already may!

Bless you.... Next time you wake up you're cuddling Baby Q already.... <3


----------



## melewen

Just pooed myself again :rofl: this poor nurse I have! Hoping that when I actually bite the dust it will be painless :dust: fx!!!!! Daphne so sorry you broke your hip again :hugs: Pam how are those enemas going?!?!

:rofl:

Ahhhh dani I know exactly how you feel! Like I feel like whoa! 20 weeks! Time has flown by! I want to appreciate and adore every single day I'm pregnant but then I find myself looking at those ultrasound pictures and I just want to hold that baby!! But of course after many more weeks of cooking :D recently I've found myself just soooo excited to me him/her which I think has coincided with kicks and the ultrasound. Before it was a more intellectual pregnancy, like.. I KNOW I'm pregnant but... If that makes sense? Less of the personal little baby touch and now I just can't get over the fact that DH and I MADE this little person from scratch. 

Hahaha on that note a couple days ago I was feeling pretty nauseated and smells were really getting to me. Earlier the day before I'd asked DH to get rid of this sucker he was eating that he'd gotten at the OB (naturally) or just eat it really fast because it was making me feel so ill, that sickly sweet! And then the next day I asked him to blow out these smelly candles cuz it was doing the same thing. Anyway he was like..

DH: man you are picky with the smells lately!! Like with that sucker too!
Me: why do you think that is?
DH: I dunno... Cuz you're mean!!! (Haha, ok, that didn't happen but he always plays coy at first)
Me: no, really, why do you think it bothered me?
DH: cuz you're pregnant 
Me: why? Why am I pregnant?
DH: cuz.. Of me... Oh. 

:rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy crap this thread had some MAJOR action over the weekend!

Pam I love the black top, it really shows off that amazing bump!

Cute bump Jamie!

Wow Cheryl happy HALFWAY! :shock:

Happy 6 weeks Laura!

Sylvia I'm so sorry you are dealing with this yet again :hugs: I'd def recommend taking a break for a few months before giving it another try. We are always here for you to vent!

Dani aww I was about in tears, that's so sweet. I get times where I want to see my baby and hold him but then I also want time to slow down so I can be pregnant forever... I LOVE it!

Pam and Daphne omigosh reading about all the poo I coincidentally ended up running to the bathroom to drop a log :rofl:

So much excitement lately... some of our ladies are getting so close!

AFM... I was SUPER busy over the weekend. Worked a few hours on Saturday, went grocery shopping, did TONS of laundry, painted all three new bedroom doors, painted baseboard and trim, helped OH set up the trampoline, did some yard work, hung some pictures, tidied the house a bit and finished the wood flooring downstairs :thumbup: Man was I SORE yesterday! My OH and son went to a swap meet like 2 or so hours away for the day and I was pretty much on my feet 90-95% of the day doing things around the house. I was pretty bummed that after my OH got back he chose to work on his stereo system in his truck instead of spending some time with me and I was so tired I ended up going to bed by myself because he insists on watching TV for awhile before heading to bed... even though it was 10:30pm and he didn't come to bed til nearly midnight I think :shrug: I missed him while he was gone and was SO busy doings things and exhausted I just wanted some attention and snuggles :sad2: Our sex life hasn't been what it used to either and that doesn't help. I want some closeness dammit :brat: He better make up for it today or else :gun:

My allergies were terrible. We were outside quite a bit Saturday and I kept sneezing. I was walking from the shed and let out a sneeze and by the look of horror on my face my OH knew exactly what just happened... "Did you just piss yourself?!" Yup. Sure did. :dohh: I went running inside to change. I had no idea I even had to pee :shrug: That was a first for me! :laugh2:


----------



## cutieq

Holy bodily fluids we have going on here. I'm afraid to move! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, sometimes men need reminding.... :haha: :rofl:

I'm a bit curious about this though_ "Daphne so sorry you broke your hip again "_ :wacko:



Jyllian, oh don't be embarrassed with the "PeeSneeze" it happens... But there's more wait for the time when you pee for laughing and coughing. :haha: Oh, i'm sorry you're missing out DH's cuddle or :sex: It's really hard, my libido really just left me or maybe because the pain when we last did it made me scared of it :haha: Feeling so dead down there, can you believe that we only had 4 (2 in January, 2 in March) :sex: in 2015 ?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh and I almost forgot... Kenna your bump is adorable! I don't believe I've seen a bumpie from you yet?! Love!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Happy milestones ladies! DH and I sat and looked at Q's little clothes last night and shared a few dreams for him. I just got so enotional thinking of the love we have for this little guy already. I've gone from wanting time to slow downtown wanting it to fly by so quickly! I'm in shock that it's already may!

... and before you know it you wont be able to believe that you are counting down single digit weeks till birth :dance:



melewen said:


> Just pooed myself again :rofl: this poor nurse I have! Hoping that when I actually bite the dust it will be painless :dust: fx!!!!! Daphne so sorry you broke your hip again :hugs: Pam how are those enemas going?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Ahhhh dani I know exactly how you feel! Like I feel like whoa! 20 weeks! Time has flown by! I want to appreciate and adore every single day I'm pregnant but then I find myself looking at those ultrasound pictures and I just want to hold that baby!! But of course after many more weeks of cooking :D recently I've found myself just soooo excited to me him/her which I think has coincided with kicks and the ultrasound. Before it was a more intellectual pregnancy, like.. I KNOW I'm pregnant but... If that makes sense? Less of the personal little baby touch and now I just can't get over the fact that DH and I MADE this little person from scratch.
> 
> Hahaha on that note a couple days ago I was feeling pretty nauseated and smells were really getting to me. Earlier the day before I'd asked DH to get rid of this sucker he was eating that he'd gotten at the OB (naturally) or just eat it really fast because it was making me feel so ill, that sickly sweet! And then the next day I asked him to blow out these smelly candles cuz it was doing the same thing. Anyway he was like..
> 
> DH: man you are picky with the smells lately!! Like with that sucker too!
> Me: why do you think that is?
> DH: I dunno... Cuz you're mean!!! (Haha, ok, that didn't happen but he always plays coy at first)
> Me: no, really, why do you think it bothered me?
> DH: cuz you're pregnant
> Me: why? Why am I pregnant?
> DH: cuz.. Of me... Oh.
> 
> :rofl:

Happy 20 weeks! 

Oh and if you don't stop pooing yourself I won't be sharing my enemas with you :rofl:

Your convo with DH is sooooo funny and cute! Bump pic please :flower:



MamaBunny2 said:


> Holy crap this thread had some MAJOR action over the weekend!
> 
> Pam I love the black top, it really shows off that amazing bump!
> 
> Cute bump Jamie!
> 
> Wow Cheryl happy HALFWAY! :shock:
> 
> Happy 6 weeks Laura!
> 
> Sylvia I'm so sorry you are dealing with this yet again :hugs: I'd def recommend taking a break for a few months before giving it another try. We are always here for you to vent!
> 
> Dani aww I was about in tears, that's so sweet. I get times where I want to see my baby and hold him but then I also want time to slow down so I can be pregnant forever... I LOVE it!
> 
> Pam and Daphne omigosh reading about all the poo I coincidentally ended up running to the bathroom to drop a log :rofl:
> 
> So much excitement lately... some of our ladies are getting so close!
> 
> AFM... I was SUPER busy over the weekend. Worked a few hours on Saturday, went grocery shopping, did TONS of laundry, painted all three new bedroom doors, painted baseboard and trim, helped OH set up the trampoline, did some yard work, hung some pictures, tidied the house a bit and finished the wood flooring downstairs :thumbup: Man was I SORE yesterday! My OH and son went to a swap meet like 2 or so hours away for the day and I was pretty much on my feet 90-95% of the day doing things around the house. I was pretty bummed that after my OH got back he chose to work on his stereo system in his truck instead of spending some time with me and I was so tired I ended up going to bed by myself because he insists on watching TV for awhile before heading to bed... even though it was 10:30pm and he didn't come to bed til nearly midnight I think :shrug: I missed him while he was gone and was SO busy doings things and exhausted I just wanted some attention and snuggles :sad2: Our sex life hasn't been what it used to either and that doesn't help. I want some closeness dammit :brat: He better make up for it today or else :gun:
> 
> My allergies were terrible. We were outside quite a bit Saturday and I kept sneezing. I was walking from the shed and let out a sneeze and by the look of horror on my face my OH knew exactly what just happened... "Did you just piss yourself?!" Yup. Sure did. :dohh: I went running inside to change. I had no idea I even had to pee :shrug: That was a first for me! :laugh2:

Thanks Jyllian.

You should really try and take it a little bit easier hun. You are really making me feel bad with all you do compared to me :haha:

I've luckily never peed while sneezing but I've peed with ms and when I'm constipated I sit on the loo and then I pee lots :haha: Everytime I sneeze I say to people around me "I'm not saying excuse me because at that stage any sneeze without a pee is a good sneeze" :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so after how long of being treated like 
https://i.imgur.com/iJ4TRlW.png
I gave in my resignation today :D It felt so good to do it too. I was honest with them about the fact that the bad manner within which they treated me mostly contributed to my decision to look for work somewhere else.

I currently work 8am - 5pm and the new job where I'm going to is going to be the same salary that I earn now and I'll work from 9m - 2pm. So it is a good move for me seeing that I wont cut salary and have more time with my son :dance:

The replacements - yip incase you missed it they appointed 2 temps to relieve me on maternity leave but expect me to do it all on my own - will start this week. I need to train them so hopefully it will be less stress on me until I finally get to start maternity leave.


----------



## cutieq

Glad you've notified them! How did they take the news?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

The boss who is my main reason for leaving is out of town - thankfully as I didn't feel like having to get into it with her about the resignation. Her daughter who also owns the company was reallly nice about it and says that putting the negativity aside the new job is a great move for me with the perks of working less hours for the same salary.

I'm thinking that she maybe didn't want to hear how badly her mom treated me and tried to make my main reason the better working hours etc. I just let them be. I know (and you ladies) that they treated me poorly and that is my main reason so water under the bridge now.

I'm so looking forward to counting down till maternity leave aka last day of working for them :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great news Pam! :happydance:

I just got back from taking the paperwork and payment down to the city office for the shelter we are renting for the baby shower. I cannot believe what happened...

I called the office lady last Tuesday regarding the shelter and she confirmed the date we wanted was open. All I needed to do was fill out the forms and turn them in but she would be out of the office until that Friday and said if I wanted to I could leave the forms in the mailbox. Well, I decided to pay using my credit card so waited until Friday and called but got voicemail so I left a message and never heard back. Office hours are my work hours - 8am-4pm Monday-Friday. Figured one day wouldn't hurt so I waited until today (Monday) to call ASAP and she said I would need to drop off my forms and payments in person (I was hoping I could fax as my lunch time is super short) so I ran there to do so. I get there, she opens the schedule book for the date and it's booked already! Someone literally came in that Friday (the day I called and got no response) last week and reserved the EXACT DATE we wanted :growlmad: You have GOT to be kidding me?!?! Like, what are the odds? I called my OH quick and we just bumped it one day to June 28th, hoping that won't cause any issues. We had already posted a Save the Date event on Facebook for the 27th and have been getting attendance responses so hopefully one day won't make much difference. Maybe it will even work out better :shrug: It's a Sunday so that'll give us all of Saturday to prep and not have to rush :thumbup: I just cannot get over someone choosing that exact same date at the exact same time we were trying to reserve it... At least now I can order invites!


----------



## Twinsie

Yay I'm excited for you Pam!! When is the last day?!? I've has some bad bosses, one in particular, that I don't think I'll ever get over how she treated me! This was before I was a nanny, when I worked as a medical technologist. My last job with the bad boss was why I took a break from the medical field! Never thought I'd go full time nanny but it's sooo much less stress and I started to love it too much to leave! Except I've started telling the kids how I won't be able to take care of them when my own baby comes. They are sad and want to move where I am moving. Lol but it's an hour away (closer to my family and DHs). I can't wait yo move! This weekend I started throwing crap out and getting rid of clothes I won't ever war again. I love getting rid of stuff!! Less to pack!

Cheryl- that's funny you reminded DH that he had a part in you being prego and now you having weird smell sensitivity! He got the picture!

Jyllian- you amaze me with all you do. DH doesn't even want me doing too much! He even volunteered to clean the shower cuz he doesn't want me breathing in bleach. I said ok Hun! real fast lol I'm sorry you for feel as close/sexual with OH these days. DH and u actually dtd this weekend, it had been a few weeks!!! So I know how that feels. But my libido is no where to be found these days!! I've looked everywhere! It's on vacation and will be back soon I hope!

Sylvia - so sorry!! Keep us updated


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank all of you ladies for being so supportive.
No more sad faces, I feel great! I didn't get too sad this time because I knew it was possible to happen again plus I was so early.... So I feel much better about it this time.

I went to my ob appointment today and my new doctor is AMAZING! He's so nice and understanding, he gave me a ultrasound right away and it showed my uterus is empty/closed and the miscarriage is basically finished. He gave me birth control pills for 4 months then he wants us to start trying right away :( 
I feel very relieved, Its a very long wait in our time lol but I can do it :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Last day of work will officialy be 29 May :dance: then I'm on maternity leave and waiting for Matthew :dance:

Jamie, good luck with the move and good for you cleaning out the closets. I did the same this weekend and it does feel good to be organised.

Jyllian, I'm sorry about the venue date but hopefully you'll get more response for the Sunday :hugs:

Sylvia, I'm again so sorry about another loss for you. I am however glad that you got to see your Dr and that he is great. 4 months is a long time but maybe it is just what you need and with the new Dr your sticky BFP might just happen as soon as you get the go ahead :hugs:
If you feel up for it you are welcome to stick around with us! :flower:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have a habbit of doing a monthly countdown on my own journal with "smaller" milestones which helps time not drag so much :D

I want to share my May countdown aka Countdown to EXTREME AWESOMENESS with you ladies :D

* MAY COUNTDOWN ​*

*1. 4 Days till I hit the "50 Day" countdown till birth
2. 6 Days till my very 1st Mother's Day. I know he isn't here yet but I'm already a mommy 
3. 10 Days till my next appointment at clinic
4. 25 Days till my last day of work at my current crappy job!
5. 26 Days till when I have calculated my next baby shower to be. Not 100% sure but this is when I suspect they'll be doing it 
6. 28 Days and it will be Monday 1st of June which will be the official 1st weekday that I won't have to get up early for work as I will be on maternity leave 

After that I cannot do a countdown till birth as Matthew is not telling my how many days I'll need to wait hahah*


----------



## mommysylvia

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sylvia, I'm again so sorry about another loss for you. I am however glad that you got to see your Dr and that he is great. 4 months is a long time but maybe it is just what you need and with the new Dr your sticky BFP might just happen as soon as you get the go ahead :hugs:
> If you feel up for it you are welcome to stick around with us! :flower:

Thank you, I really believe the next baby will stick since regulating and let my body heal :) again thank you so much!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It sounds like the worst advice coming from me as I haven't been through it but I also feel you need to allow yourself some time :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

So glad to hear you are doing well Sylvia :hugs: Glad you had an amazing doctor and were given a course of action to follow. Four months will be done with in no time!

Wow Pam you have quite the countdown. So much to look forward to! 

Jamie we do fool around here and there just not nearly as frequently as we used to. I am convinced my OH is feeling some kind of way regarding actual sex because of the pregnancy... *Personal TMI alert* There's really no reason for me to do any landscaping "down yonder" on myself. He has usually been directing me down south on him and that's the extent of it :dohh: As long as he's happy in that department I'm ok... would just like some attention even if it's in the form of cuddles :thumbup:

I'm still in complete disbelief that someone swooped in and took that exact date out of all days. And kinda miffed that it wasn't taken into consideration that I had been contacting the office multiple times in regards to reserving the venue for that day. They could have notified me or she could've at least said something this morning when I called. Of all times... if the other person was showing interest in that same date and they knew about it I wish she would've gave me a heads up then my OH and I could've made other arrangements but instead we were forced to pick a date on the fly. At least the shower will be on the same weekend and just one day difference. Now I hope it rains on the 27th and is beautiful weather the 28th :finger:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank y'all! Yes it will be done in no time! Were supposably finally leaving to Cortez, Colorado on Wednesday for his job for a few months so that will be a good vacay to get my mind off TTC :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida I'm having such trouble seeing lines or progression :shrug: I know things can look different in person as opposed to a photo on a computer screen but figured with the time that's passed a bit of progression should be visible with tweaking at least

Negative tone


Sepia tone


Can you take a clearer photo that's pointed straight down on the test? Maybe that would show better? Are all those tests with FMU?


----------



## MamaBunny2

I called my doctor's office today and am awaiting a return call back regarding the estimated size/weight of Mr. Fat Man at the time of ultrasound :laugh2: It wasn't in their new computer system at the time of my regular prenatal appointment last Wednesday so I figured I'd check back. It's odd whenever I eat something he wiggles around in there shortly after or sometimes during. I like to think he's pigging out with me :haha: If he's anything like my oldest son and my OH then he's gonna drain my milk jugs dry and up our grocery bill tremendously :rofl:

Oh and I finally ordered our BabyQ invitations now that we have an official date that NOONE will steal from us :happydance:


----------



## Querida87

MB - I definitely did see better progression IRL but I can't take more pics this long after taking them. I also can't afford any tests right now so I'm going to just wait until my apt and see what happens..


----------



## Jrepp

Chatty Kathy's!! 



Wishing1010 said:


> Honestly, Jess, I got a new phone that I hate and it is so hard for me to type much lol. I am constantly reading the threads, it just takes me 30 mins to type a simple sentence! :rofl:
> 
> Doing great, ready for some babies to come in here!!!!!

That sucks. I kind of know what all is going on with you via facebook but just hadn't seen you responding much on here like we used to. I'm glad everything is going alright though and can't believe you are 30 weeks!!



laurac1988 said:


> Six whole weeks for me

Congratulations Laura! 



cutieq said:


> Happy milestones ladies! DH and I sat and looked at Q's little clothes last night and shared a few dreams for him. I just got so enotional thinking of the love we have for this little guy already. I've gone from wanting time to slow downtown wanting it to fly by so quickly! I'm in shock that it's already may!

Isn't it amazing. I say all the time how much I am ready for him to be here so I can hold him and snuggle him, but that I don't ever want the pregnancy to end. Who knows, this may be my only pregnancy (although we are going to start trying almost right away) and I don't want the experience to end.



MamaBunny2 said:


> AFM... I was SUPER busy over the weekend. Worked a few hours on Saturday, went grocery shopping, did TONS of laundry, painted all three new bedroom doors, painted baseboard and trim, helped OH set up the trampoline, did some yard work, hung some pictures, tidied the house a bit and finished the wood flooring downstairs :thumbup: Man was I SORE yesterday! My OH and son went to a swap meet like 2 or so hours away for the day and I was pretty much on my feet 90-95% of the day doing things around the house. I was pretty bummed that after my OH got back he chose to work on his stereo system in his truck instead of spending some time with me and I was so tired I ended up going to bed by myself because he insists on watching TV for awhile before heading to bed... even though it was 10:30pm and he didn't come to bed til nearly midnight I think :shrug: I missed him while he was gone and was SO busy doings things and exhausted I just wanted some attention and snuggles :sad2: Our sex life hasn't been what it used to either and that doesn't help. I want some closeness dammit :brat: He better make up for it today or else :gun:
> 
> My allergies were terrible. We were outside quite a bit Saturday and I kept sneezing. I was walking from the shed and let out a sneeze and by the look of horror on my face my OH knew exactly what just happened... "Did you just piss yourself?!" Yup. Sure did. :dohh: I went running inside to change. I had no idea I even had to pee :shrug: That was a first for me! :laugh2:

I'm glad that you got so much done. I was watching your progress on facebook. Did you get burned? It sucks that your OH was a spazz and didn't pay you enough attention when he got home though! If it makes you feel any better I asked Ronny for some snuggles yesterday after my huge cry fest the day before....he rubbed my arm for a sec and went back to his video games. 

Be thankful your pee came out from a sneeze. I peed on the cement right in front of our door because I couldn't hold it in.....twice. I went out and got some pee pads after the second time because I don't want that to happen again. Its so embarrassing but you can't do anything to stop it.


cutieq said:


> Holy bodily fluids we have going on here. I'm afraid to move! :rofl:




WunnaBubba2 said:


> Okay so after how long of being treated like
> https://i.imgur.com/iJ4TRlW.png
> I gave in my resignation today :D It felt so good to do it too. I was honest with them about the fact that the bad manner within which they treated me mostly contributed to my decision to look for work somewhere else.
> 
> I currently work 8am - 5pm and the new job where I'm going to is going to be the same salary that I earn now and I'll work from 9m - 2pm. So it is a good move for me seeing that I wont cut salary and have more time with my son :dance:
> 
> The replacements - yip incase you missed it they appointed 2 temps to relieve me on maternity leave but expect me to do it all on my own - will start this week. I need to train them so hopefully it will be less stress on me until I finally get to start maternity leave.

OMG Your picture! I thought you finally pooped lol. I'm so excited for you starting at a new job and finally leaving. The better hours and same pay are fantastic.



MamaBunny2 said:


> That's great news Pam! :happydance:
> 
> I just got back from taking the paperwork and payment down to the city office for the shelter we are renting for the baby shower. I cannot believe what happened...
> 
> I called the office lady last Tuesday regarding the shelter and she confirmed the date we wanted was open. All I needed to do was fill out the forms and turn them in but she would be out of the office until that Friday and said if I wanted to I could leave the forms in the mailbox. Well, I decided to pay using my credit card so waited until Friday and called but got voicemail so I left a message and never heard back. Office hours are my work hours - 8am-4pm Monday-Friday. Figured one day wouldn't hurt so I waited until today (Monday) to call ASAP and she said I would need to drop off my forms and payments in person (I was hoping I could fax as my lunch time is super short) so I ran there to do so. I get there, she opens the schedule book for the date and it's booked already! Someone literally came in that Friday (the day I called and got no response) last week and reserved the EXACT DATE we wanted :growlmad: You have GOT to be kidding me?!?! Like, what are the odds? I called my OH quick and we just bumped it one day to June 28th, hoping that won't cause any issues. We had already posted a Save the Date event on Facebook for the 27th and have been getting attendance responses so hopefully one day won't make much difference. Maybe it will even work out better :shrug: It's a Sunday so that'll give us all of Saturday to prep and not have to rush :thumbup: I just cannot get over someone choosing that exact same date at the exact same time we were trying to reserve it... At least now I can order invites!

That sucks!!! I'm sorry. Hopefully the one day difference doesn't mess things up! And how annoying that they reserved it the day that no one was there. I wonder how that happened. 



mommysylvia said:


> Thank all of you ladies for being so supportive.
> No more sad faces, I feel great! I didn't get too sad this time because I knew it was possible to happen again plus I was so early.... So I feel much better about it this time.
> 
> I went to my ob appointment today and my new doctor is AMAZING! He's so nice and understanding, he gave me a ultrasound right away and it showed my uterus is empty/closed and the miscarriage is basically finished. He gave me birth control pills for 4 months then he wants us to start trying right away :(
> I feel very relieved, Its a very long wait in our time lol but I can do it :)

I am so sorry Sylvia. I haven't seen you around on facebook but I was going to send you a private message there. I know that you said that you aren't as sad this time. I wasn't as sad with my third as I was with my second. If you do feel sad give yourself time to grieve and let the tears come if they want to. Giving yourself some time will hopefully get things straightened out, but I hope that you are able to seek assistance if you need to just to make sure that everything is ok. Ultrasounds don't pick up everything. Either way, if you need to talk you know where to find me.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I have a habbit of doing a monthly countdown on my own journal with "smaller" milestones which helps time not drag so much :D
> 
> I want to share my May countdown aka Countdown to EXTREME AWESOMENESS with you ladies :D
> 
> * MAY COUNTDOWN ​*
> 
> *1. 4 Days till I hit the "50 Day" countdown till birth
> 2. 6 Days till my very 1st Mother's Day. I know he isn't here yet but I'm already a mommy
> 3. 10 Days till my next appointment at clinic
> 4. 25 Days till my last day of work at my current crappy job!
> 5. 26 Days till when I have calculated my next baby shower to be. Not 100% sure but this is when I suspect they'll be doing it
> 6. 28 Days and it will be Monday 1st of June which will be the official 1st weekday that I won't have to get up early for work as I will be on maternity leave
> 
> After that I cannot do a countdown till birth as Matthew is not telling my how many days I'll need to wait hahah*

Total awesomeness!!



MamaBunny2 said:


> I called my doctor's office today and am awaiting a return call back regarding the estimated size/weight of Mr. Fat Man at the time of ultrasound :laugh2: It wasn't in their new computer system at the time of my regular prenatal appointment last Wednesday so I figured I'd check back. It's odd whenever I eat something he wiggles around in there shortly after or sometimes during. I like to think he's pigging out with me :haha: If he's anything like my oldest son and my OH then he's gonna drain my milk jugs dry and up our grocery bill tremendously :rofl:
> 
> Oh and I finally ordered our BabyQ invitations now that we have an official date that NOONE will steal from us :happydance:

Did you ever hear back? Luke moves around about 30 minutes or so after I eat as well. Then he starts pushing on my belly. I think he doesn't like the intrusion of food. Sometimes when he moves I fart right after too, like he holds it in or something. It's quite funny.


----------



## cutieq

Exciting MB! I'm working on my sports theme invites. My best friend is throwing it but I have the design skills so I told her to let me handle the invites! My other one is a BBQ. i can't wait to see your pics. My little guy moves when I eat too. I get heartburn with spicy foods now which I love so it makes me sad. I told DH that baby is sending back his food order lol


----------



## Jrepp

Just real quick: please tell me you have burned your belly on the stove
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cutieq

Not on the stove but I burned mine with the iron ironing a shirt in my bra :(


----------



## Wishing1010

I typically just knock things over with my bump lol

Are you ok? That looks painful!


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you Jess :) I feel fine I'm not really sad to be honest.... The first few days yes but now that I know everything is going to be alright I feel more positive about ttc later on :)


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z554864cba5f92.gif

:yipee: in 14 days (TWW) you'll finally join us in the 30-ish weeks :yipee:


So sorry about your burn i looks painful.... Fortunately, i haven't experienced that "YET", but like Kenna I always bump into things....


----------



## Kirsty3051

1 more day :happydance: soooo excited!


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Happy for you Kirsty!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Just real quick: please tell me you have burned your belly on the stove

Argh ouch that looks very sore :(

I haven't burned on the stove yet but lots of warm things have fallen on it while eating etc :haha:

I hope you don't have too much pain



mommysylvia said:


> Thank you Jess :) I feel fine I'm not really sad to be honest.... The first few days yes but now that I know everything is going to be alright I feel more positive about ttc later on :)

I'm glad you are more positive :hugs:



Kirsty3051 said:


> 1 more day :happydance: soooo excited!

:wohoo: cannot wait either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess when pregnant with my DS I actually burnt my belly with the clothes iron! I was ironing something and the side of the iron slid across my belly. I tried taking a photo of it but the glare pretty much hid the burn line so I ended up using the belly photo on the title page of my pregnancy scrapbook :thumbup:

Super excited for you Kirsty!!!

Went to Kohls yesterday eve after dinner with my OH and DS because I wanted to grab a few summer items as their maternity section was 40% off. I ended up getting two pairs of shorts, a pair of leggings (I used to think maternity leggings was a dumb thing because I just bought leggings in a size up and wear them below my belly but man the maternity ones are super comfy with the belly panel!), two pairs of pants that convert to capris, two flowy sleeveless tops, a sleeveless maxi dress and two short sleeve shirts that gather at the sides. I tried on a cute tankini but the top wasn't big enough for my lady lumps :dohh:

I have been so emotional lately, like I get hurt or upset super easy :sad2: When I went to bed by myself Sunday night I cried because my OH wasn't giving me attention and stayed on the couch watching TV. Then yesterday at dinner he made a remark that nearly made me cry and he wasn't trying to be mean or anything. This morning I walked up behind him and playfully groped him, as I tend to do, and he basically told me not to do that... like it's all I care about and not him :saywhat: Then as I was out the door for work he said "You're not gonna be in a mood today because of that now are you?" and then when we kissed goodbye he told me grope him :growlmad: Dude, you just told me not to... so, no. Ugh.

The doctor's office called me back and left a voice mail this morning but I had left my phone in my car while finishing getting ready for work after taking my son to school. I called back and left a message, just waiting for a return call. She didn't give details so I still don't know anything...


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: I feel so happy now!!!! I got to poop twice now imagine the picture when you hold it for 7 days!!!! Not good!!!! :haha: but love the feeling.... :yipee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome Daphne! :rofl: I bet you feel so much better!

Just got the return call from the doc office and at 21+5 gestation, baby boy was measuring nine days ahead (as I knew) and estimated at 1 pound 3 ounces :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad you finally got his measurements... Just noticed that in 8 days it'll be your V-day!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh yeah! V-day! I recently figured out what that was :dohh:

So I told my OH the weight estimate and he said it seemed so tiny and that it's only a pound and he has a lot of weight to put on before he comes out. I reminded him that baby boy still has another 4 months to grow and sent him some info on average fetus weight at 21-22 weeks.

I found this chart and it seems our boy is a tad bit big at 21+5, but hopefully won't be gargantuan at birth :laugh2:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1004000/average-fetal-length-and-weight-chart

He's measuring nine days ahead... and weighing that of a 24 week baby?! :shock:


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone seen this video? :D :cry:

https://youtu.be/rtZvy-MC7Qs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtZvy-MC7Qs


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Oh yeah! V-day! I recently figured out what that was :dohh:
> 
> So I told my OH the weight estimate and he said it seemed so tiny and that it's only a pound and he has a lot of weight to put on before he comes out. I reminded him that baby boy still has another 4 months to grow and sent him some info on average fetus weight at 21-22 weeks.
> 
> I found this chart and it seems our boy is a tad bit big at 21+5, but hopefully won't be gargantuan at birth :laugh2:
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1004000/average-fetal-length-and-weight-chart
> 
> He's measuring nine days ahead... and weighing that of a 24 week baby?! :shock:

I had scans where Adam's measurements varies but most of the time he's always measuring big for his gestation week. But for the past 2 appointment, he was measuring right on target. I guess it happens most of the time because they say boys usually measure big (height and weight) than baby girls.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> :wohoo: I feel so happy now!!!! I got to poop twice now imagine the picture when you hold it for 7 days!!!! Not good!!!! :haha: but love the feeling.... :yipee:

https://i.imgur.com/cjLu8uw.jpg



MamaBunny2 said:


> Awesome Daphne! :rofl: I bet you feel so much better!
> 
> Just got the return call from the doc office and at 21+5 gestation, baby boy was measuring nine days ahead (as I knew) and estimated at 1 pound 3 ounces :thumbup:

Glad they got back to you and that baby boy is doing so well! Name yet?? 



mdscpa said:


> Anyone seen this video? :D :cry:
> 
> https://youtu.be/rtZvy-MC7Qs
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtZvy-MC7Qs

Ah how sweet! The daddy's reaction totally brought me to tears now :cry: but happy tears!!


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you Daphne! Can't wait.....but sorta can to be at the 30 week mark.

Jyllian - did you ask for the other measurements too? Either way "at least he's healthy" lol. I have some shorts and stuff but will probably be spending the next 3.5 months or so in dresses (with oil on my thighs to help them glide when walking bwahahahaha).

Pam - so glad you pooped finally! I had a tiny one yesterday, followed by massive farts all night and a giant of a poo this morning. Knocked my weight from 126.0 to 124.6. Pretty pleased with that!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

In other news: You are welcome to laugh at me or with me :D
My left boob seems ready to have and feed a baby. I do breast exams etc and when I just apply pressure lightly to my left boob I get lots of colostrum coming out then I do the same to the right boob and it doesn't do anything hahahahaha
I wonder if I'll be a 1 boober :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We're headed to my grandparents in a little while. Couldn't resist buying Luca a "big brother" tee. Wonder how long it will take them to click x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne I'm so not watching that video right now... hormones got me a mess this week :cry:

Pam :rofl: Hilarious meme! And there ya go Dani, more bodily fluids :haha: Oh the joys of pregnancy!

I think my OH has declared Cameron Joseph Thompson as the official name :thumbup:

Aww Kirsty that's going to be so exciting and fun! Wonder what kind of reaction you're gonna get?

Just got confirmation on yet another volunteer scan :happydance: I go May 9th at 8:30am. Even though I just got to see my lil guy I'm still super excited to see him yet again, squirming around... and of course get more photos!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, let us know if they clicked and how it went :D

Jyllian, I love pics as responses etc :haha: I'm weird too as people sometimes say something and then I start singing a song that has the same line in etc. 
I love the name Cameron :D Can we now call him Cameron or do we still say baby / boy?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Let's start addressing him as Cameron. I'm still trying to get used to it and have been saying baby boy a lot instead :dohh: 95% sure that's gonna be his name :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

:wave: Cameron


----------



## Twinsie

Love Cameron!! Yay!

Glad you pooped daphne!

I'm sure the baby will measure normal size soon jyllian! Congrats on the extra scan! I need to look Into volunteer scans more. I know I won't be satisfied with just one lol


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- I hope your other boob starts producing too lol, my right boob has always been bigger noticeably! So I'm curious if that will be the more successful feeding boob!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Other mommies who've had babies said that their babies preferred a certain side and that boob always produced more.

I've thought about it... I implanted on my left and I can feel him on my left a lot more as well + while sitting it feels more natural to want to nurse from my left. How amazing are our bodies?!!!!

:hi: Cameron
Jyllian, don't know if you remember I was dead set on Daniel as a name initially and I tried it out loud a few times as well but never felt 100% right. When we decided on Matthew and I started calling him Matthew and ladies on here did it too it just felt like there is no other name. So it's good to have people call him by name incl you so that you get the feel for it :D


----------



## Jrepp

Jamie are you left handed by chance?


----------



## Kirsty3051

They didn't believe us :rofl: they're coming to our scan tomorrow morning, assuming they let everybody in :D


----------



## Twinsie

Nope righty! My twin is a lefty. Why??

Kirsty lol! It's a big surprise! Can't wait for you to find out the gender!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: I hope they allow everyone in! I enjoyed having my 4D scan with dh and parents. It felt more special having them see their grand child :D

Seeing will then be believing :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA that's funny Kirsty they didn't believe you... how dare you play such a cruel joke! That's awesome, I hope they allow everyone in with you! Super anxious to hear the big news!

Forgot to add that while I was scouring through all the clothing at Kohls yesterday, my OH immediately made a beeline for the baby clothing which was conveniently located next to the maternity section :dohh: He kept coming over to me and showing me all the outfits he picked out, it was adorable! He had like 6 or so outfits in his arms and really wanted them all but I convinced him to choose only two and wait until AFTER our shower to shop.



He has some really adorable three piece outfits picked out but chose these as they were each on sale for $8 from $20 and they'll go perfectly with the Nike baby Air Jordon crib shoes he had purchased back in late December for our announcement to family :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Cameron, nice to meet you.... Love <3 those outfits Jyllian...

Kirsty, that's funny they didn't believe you.... :lol: They're just :shock: like we did the first time you told us... :D


----------



## laurac1988

lovely to meet you Cameron


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cool outfits for Cameron. It's really sweet how excited your OH is Jyllian.


----------



## cutieq

I want those outfits! Im heading to Kohls. Thanks Cameron!


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> They didn't believe us :rofl: they're coming to our scan tomorrow morning, assuming they let everybody in :D




Twinsie said:


> Nope righty! My twin is a lefty. Why??
> 
> Kirsty lol! It's a big surprise! Can't wait for you to find out the gender!!

I have a theory that your dominant hand boob is smaller than the non dominant hand. For example my right breast is noticeably smaller than the left and I am right handed. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> HAHA that's funny Kirsty they didn't believe you... how dare you play such a cruel joke! That's awesome, I hope they allow everyone in with you! Super anxious to hear the big news!
> 
> Forgot to add that while I was scouring through all the clothing at Kohls yesterday, my OH immediately made a beeline for the baby clothing which was conveniently located next to the maternity section :dohh: He kept coming over to me and showing me all the outfits he picked out, it was adorable! He had like 6 or so outfits in his arms and really wanted them all but I convinced him to choose only two and wait until AFTER our shower to shop.
> 
> 
> 
> He has some really adorable three piece outfits picked out but chose these as they were each on sale for $8 from $20 and they'll go perfectly with the Nike baby Air Jordon crib shoes he had purchased back in late December for our announcement to family :thumbup:

Those are so cute! They have a football one too! We almost got it but decided not too.


----------



## Jrepp

Wonder what I do all day? Check out my latest video on youtube

[youtube]wgJI-oi_05I[/youtube]


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- ohh lol. Watched the video. You make tired how busy you are! The kids are cute! 

Cute outfits jyllian!


----------



## melewen

Cute video Jess!!

Omg it's so late.: we had to stay up and watch our Grizzlies beat the golden state warriors! Woohoo!


----------



## mdscpa

https://i57.tinypic.com/wionz7.gif

:yipee: Can you believe that in 7 days it's Cameron's V-day!!!! :yipee:



​


----------



## mdscpa

Renewed my FF membership before it ends in 5 days. Wanted to continue using pregnancy tracker and to continue monitoring my cycle/ovulation after birth. As I mentioned before, we are going to NTNP after Adam is born and will do the temping but no OPKs whatsoever.

BTW, i had the worst leg cramp this morning, DH woke up because he heard me crying he thought i was on labour, poor guy... It was so painful i could cut my legs off... :cry:

Love <3 the video Jess!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely video Jess

That cramp sounds horrendous!

Morning sickness has really kicked in for me today. Had to run into the loo as soon as I got to work as I thought I was going to lose my breakfast! Stayed in up to now, but I still feel a bit volatile


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about MS laura but it's a good indication that you're growing a perfect & healthy baby....


----------



## laurac1988

fingers crossed! Ten days until we find that out for sure


----------



## Kirsty3051

Appointment went really well :D perfect little baby. Love being able to watch the screen and feel him move at the same time ;)


----------



## laurac1988

Fantastic news


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats on another little baby boy.... :wohoo:

This thread is booming with baby boys.... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. I'm thinking of doing more videos like that but not sure yet, I did go through and write up a calendar of all my blog post some men YouTube videos last night though. 

Congrats on another boy Kristy. I wasn't sure if you were saying him as a general statement or a gender reveal. 

Happy new week!


----------



## startd

Yay Kirsty! Very exciting.

Laura, that doesn't sound fun. Hopefully you don't get too much MS

Daphne, I hope you get a decent sleep tonight. That cramp sounds very painful


----------



## startd

AFM, I'm off work again - this time with a bad cold. Very frustrating!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Cheryl you night owl! I'm fast asleep, likely drooling and snoring by then! :sleep:

Aww Daphne that sounds horrible! I get bad hip pains sometimes and my OH makes fun of me for doing straddle/squats throughout the day to try to make it feel better.

Jess you are one busy lady!

Dani omigosh Kohls has such cute baby clothing!

Hope you start to feel better Laura!

YAY! Another for Team Blue :boy: Congrats Kirsty!!!

Aww Fi that stinks, hope you feel better soon!

23 weeks today!

​
We stopped into Old Navy last night because my daughter wanted to use her birthday gift card to buy some things and my OH made a beeline to the baby clothing again! :dohh: He spent the entire time looking at baby boy clothes, picking out pieces and putting together outfits and bringing them to show me while my daughter and I butted heads over what she was going to try on and buy :laugh2: It's so stinkin' cute how excited he is. I have on my new maternity cargos and shirt from Kohls today and realized that I didn't get the cargos in black so I told my OH I wanted them and he said "We can always go back and get them... and maybe look at more clothes for Cameron lol" :haha: He's obsessed! 

So I got a response email yesterday from the lady that leads the ultrasound course I volunteered for earlier at 13 weeks and scheduled me for another scan on May 19th! :happydance: And then I got yet another response email, this time from the other college and she wants me to come June 3rd! :yipee: This particular place does the scan in 3D and gives you a video of the scan as well as photos, or so I've been told. I'll be 27 weeks along at that time, I'm so excited! My mom is likely coming with me to both, if they allow her to, since she missed my scan at the doctor's office.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I made "Pregnancy Cookie Dough" last night! It's egg-less and you don't bake it, just pig out!

It's 3/4 cup of brown sugar, 1/4 cup milk, a pinch of salt, 1/4 cup of softened butter, 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla flavoring, 1 cup of flour and 1/2 cup of chocolate chips! Just mix it all together and stuff your face :toothpick:


----------



## mdscpa

You lucky fish Jyllian with all those free scans.. :dance: im so jealous since we might not proceed to have another 3D sometime next week because we are going back to our doc for my follow up check up. And every time he does scan our baby and i dont want to stress nor expose him with those soundwaves in one week plus we get to save the money for future use....

Funny how our husband are so obsessed with our little one. DH loves buying clothes for our little one i always end up reminding him we have too much already. He seems so sad everytime he put them back...


----------



## mdscpa

Wow yummy... Looks like a peanut butter.... I could devour it in seconds!!!!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I thought of you a couple days ago.. DH claims he has Couvade syndrome as well! :rofl: I think he'll be more crazy about buying clothes and stuff when we know the sex too since apparently our menfolk are really similar! That's so awesome about the scans!! And trust me, we are usually fast asleep by 11 but beating the Warriors was totally unexpected and incredible!! Unfortunately we will be at a wedding for the next game...... Which would be at home.. And on the cruise for the next.... Oops! I can't even watch games closely since I got preggo because they stress me out so much! I used to go to like every game but I can't handle the noise or the stress anymore. Weirdest pg symptom yet!

Congrats kirsty!!! Is that a gender reveal? ;)

I think I need to make that cookie dough for my blog!!


----------



## melewen

Oh and Jess you and I should have like a daily vlog challenge! Haha. I really want to do more like daily life vlogs but we will see. I also really really want a gopro!


----------



## melewen

Oops.. Last thing. Last night I actually had a dream it was a GIRL! And for once it was an actually baby baby and we were perfect at breastfeeding naturally and basically I was a perfect mom. Weird right?! The only other time I dreamt it was like just a sweet little baby it had no gender :rofl: wonder what that means..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne my OH is the same way! I tell him to just wait until AFTER the shower then he can go crazy if he'd like and he always looks so heartbroken when he has to set the cute little clothes back.

Cheryl that Pregnancy Cookie Dough would be perfect for your blog right now!

Got the email with the final, high resolution file for our shower invitations last night and used my 50 free prints offer on Shutterfly to order them... I only had to pay the $3.99 shipping fee :thumbup: I also ordered the envelopes yesterday as well. 
​Hoping everything arrives by late next week. In the meantime, I'll get some clear address labels and print those out as well as try to make a small card to match the invites that states our diaper brand preference. Does that seem tacky or picky? We were going to have a shower/diaper party but instead I suggested to OH that we either just add the brand and size diapers we want to our registries or insert a additional card with our preferred diaper brand(s) on it in a cute lil message. What do ya'll think?

Maybe something like...

_*Our boy is sure to be a pooper
so on our special day
if you want to bring diapers that's super
but not a requirement in any way!

Pampers, Huggies and Luvs brands are preferred
Thank you*!_​


----------



## Jrepp

Your guys are too cute. Ronny hasn't done any baby clothes shopping or anything. I think that the miscarriages really scared him into wanting to go out and buy things just in case. Maybe after Luke arrives he'll be in a better mind frame to do so.

Cheryl I want a go pro too! It would make vlogs and tutorials so much easier! I need some lighting too so everything isn't so yellow! But that will have to wait as I don't know what I need and if I can just make it myself. Plus I don't have a location where I always film yet.

Jyllian - I personally don't think brand preference is a tacky thing, but sometimes the brand you like doesn't work out as well with your baby and having differen brands to try is a great thing. Plus target and Walmart both trade in unopened packages of diaper if they carry that brand. You could let people get what they want to get and trade them in later for the right size and brand you need.


----------



## cutieq

MB who did your draft of your invite?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> Lovely video Jess
> 
> That cramp sounds horrendous!
> 
> Morning sickness has really kicked in for me today. Had to run into the loo as soon as I got to work as I thought I was going to lose my breakfast! Stayed in up to now, but I still feel a bit volatile

Sorry that you are feeling yucky but glad you got ms as it is always said to be a good sign :hugs:



Kirsty3051 said:


> Appointment went really well :D perfect little baby. Love being able to watch the screen and feel him move at the same time ;)

Oh you sly devil you saying "him" so I'm going to assume that is your way of announcing another little boy :D

Congrats and glad the scan went well. Remember that after this one you'll have to try again for dh's girl :rofl:



startd said:


> AFM, I'm off work again - this time with a bad cold. Very frustrating!

I'm sorry you are feeling bad. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Being sick sucks in general but always feels worse when pregnant!



MamaBunny2 said:


> OMG Cheryl you night owl! I'm fast asleep, likely drooling and snoring by then! :sleep:
> 
> Aww Daphne that sounds horrible! I get bad hip pains sometimes and my OH makes fun of me for doing straddle/squats throughout the day to try to make it feel better.
> 
> Jess you are one busy lady!
> 
> Dani omigosh Kohls has such cute baby clothing!
> 
> Hope you start to feel better Laura!
> 
> YAY! Another for Team Blue :boy: Congrats Kirsty!!!
> 
> Aww Fi that stinks, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 23 weeks today!
> 
> ​
> We stopped into Old Navy last night because my daughter wanted to use her birthday gift card to buy some things and my OH made a beeline to the baby clothing again! :dohh: He spent the entire time looking at baby boy clothes, picking out pieces and putting together outfits and bringing them to show me while my daughter and I butted heads over what she was going to try on and buy :laugh2: It's so stinkin' cute how excited he is. I have on my new maternity cargos and shirt from Kohls today and realized that I didn't get the cargos in black so I told my OH I wanted them and he said "We can always go back and get them... and maybe look at more clothes for Cameron lol" :haha: He's obsessed!
> 
> So I got a response email yesterday from the lady that leads the ultrasound course I volunteered for earlier at 13 weeks and scheduled me for another scan on May 19th! :happydance: And then I got yet another response email, this time from the other college and she wants me to come June 3rd! :yipee: This particular place does the scan in 3D and gives you a video of the scan as well as photos, or so I've been told. I'll be 27 weeks along at that time, I'm so excited! My mom is likely coming with me to both, if they allow her to, since she missed my scan at the doctor's office.

Love your bump pic :dance:

Glad you got more scans, I loved seeing Matthew in 3d when I was further along as the details is just sooooo much more visible. Plus when you are further you really notice the difference between 20w and now :shock:

Your invites are so cool... but all I can think of now is BBQ Ribs :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, I don't think it's tacky. In registering for diapers and only putting one brand on there.


----------



## Twinsie

Mmmmm BBQ ribs!! Invite looks great! 

Laura- I hope the nausea gets better soon ! 

I would love to see daily vlogs Jess and Cheryl! Go for it ! DH wants a go pro too but so expensive!!

Cheryl- a dream it's a girl!!! Hmmmm!!!!! 

Hope you feel better Fi !

No news on my end besides waking up to a bigger bump!! I told DH I think I popped over night! It's crazy


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well don't just talk about it... post a pic for us Jamie :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani I ordered the invitations on Etsy and used Sweet Bee Design.

Here's the link to her online shop: Sweet Bee Design Shoppe

You simply order a design, email info such as size/color/wording preferences and she will email you back a proof to review then once you finalize the design she emails you a high resolution file to save. You can then print as many as you like at home, print from a photo kiosk in a store or order from a photo site like I did - I recently made a new Shutterfly account in hopes of making a pregnancy photo book and for doing so I got a 50 free 4x6 print offer I took advantage of!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I agree with Pam. Photo or it didn't happen :winkwink:


----------



## Twinsie

lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww wow! There it is! Adorable :happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

Excuse my finger blocking the top, I am not a good selfie bump taker!


----------



## Twinsie

I know right! I keep rubbing my belly bump now, it makes it feel SO real!!! I honestly didn't feel like a baby was in there lol. I just looked "fatter" but now I can see the cute baby bump! :) and talk to the baby more now lol


----------



## mdscpa

oh, you defo popped.... cute bump.... wait til you know the gender and feel the movement... you'll be more connected.... :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Diaper card created, now just to add some text...

​


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> oh, you defo popped.... cute bump.... wait til you know the gender and feel the movement... you'll be more connected.... :D

I can not wait for all that!!!:happydance: 14 more days until gender scan!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

Kirsty- forgot to say, congrats on another baby boy!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Finished the diaper card! Matches well enough :thumbup:

​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking great Jamie :D and I agree with Daphne, as soon as you know the gender and start feeling movements it just makes it so much more real!

Jyllian, love the diaper cards and they do match nicely!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree Jamie, once you start feeling regular obvious baby movements it'll seem more real. Even after hearing the heartbeat for the first time and having a scan at 13 weeks I was still not convinced I was pregnant :dohh:

Once I began to feel unmistakable baby movement on a regular basis it made me realize "Hey ya dumbass... you're REALLY really pregnant!" :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I feel the same! with all the movements and then seeing them coincide with the scan I was like oh.. So I really AM pregnant!

So what do all your Braxton hicks feel like? And when did they start? DH and I were just on a really long walk and I was already exhausted and then started feeling a combo of period cramps with a more painful feeling like achy bit when we were almost home. Like REALLY ouch! It's so early still but I feel like what could those be otherwise?? Just from my pubic bone up to belly button. Ow


----------



## startd

Jamie, that's very exciting!


----------



## Jrepp

My bh's feel like a tightening in my abdomen. Not really painful but kind of achy.


----------



## Querida87

OK ladies, I've been a bit busy, but I'm trying to at least get on and keep up, even if I don't post. I have been buying gender neutral clothes every time I find something I like! I will snap a pic and upload it tomorrow. I figure, even if this turns out to be some cruel joke or it doesn't last, at least I'll have some cute stuff when the time comes. But I'm still PUPO. Not giving up hope.


----------



## cutieq

Registering is giving me so much stress! I was the same way with my wedding registry. Oh vey! I just want to make sure I cover everything. Target is a nightmare with their stuff constantly being online only or out of stock. 

Also, my nursery furniture is ready for delivery. I didn't expect that so soon! Things are getting real!!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, my bh started in the second tri it's kinda just tightening of my belly which lasts for few seconds. Third tri they become more regular and painful but manageable i always bend over when it happens at home. It makes my belly go hard and disfigured from one side or the other it's weird. I will try to take a video when it happens hopefully it's easy to see the rock-hard lump..


Dani, you can do it girl. You have lots of time and being a planner like you mentioned before will make everything perfect... :yipee: Can't wait to see you nursery.....


----------



## mdscpa

34 Weeks Bump: Dh made it colorful to add some fun.. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/xrrmg.jpg​

34 Weeks Bare Bump - Right Side, here you can see my belly button starting to be pointy. :dance:


Spoiler
https://i62.tinypic.com/esjkw8.jpg​

26 & 34 Weeks Bare Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/5v3ii9.jpg​

18 & 34 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/23wwjyp.jpg​

Baby's Growing Hands: 8 - 34 Weeks

https://i62.tinypic.com/2qda6xk.gif




​


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z554b33f100b12.gif


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm having a massive wobble today. Boobs aren't sore any more, don't feel sick and have some light cramps. I know this can all be totally normal but my brain is in panic mode :-(


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry Laurac these no-symptoms is causing you trouble... Like you said, this happens. I'm sure everything is well and your baby is growing healthy in there.... :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> I feel the same! with all the movements and then seeing them coincide with the scan I was like oh.. So I really AM pregnant!
> 
> So what do all your Braxton hicks feel like? And when did they start? DH and I were just on a really long walk and I was already exhausted and then started feeling a combo of period cramps with a more painful feeling like achy bit when we were almost home. Like REALLY ouch! It's so early still but I feel like what could those be otherwise?? Just from my pubic bone up to belly button. Ow

Mine started in 2nd tri. Mine felt like somebody running their fingers / a tickle (not tickle haha but something to that effect) from my sides to the middle of my tummy and whenever I got that feeling I would feel my tummy with my hand it was rock hard in the middle.

Mine has never been sore before but they were sometimes uncomfy. Funnily enough I haven't had any in the 3rd tri... or if I am having them they must feel like nothing :shrug:



cutieq said:


> Registering is giving me so much stress! I was the same way with my wedding registry. Oh vey! I just want to make sure I cover everything. Target is a nightmare with their stuff constantly being online only or out of stock.
> 
> Also, my nursery furniture is ready for delivery. I didn't expect that so soon! Things are getting real!!

We don't really do registries here but they are starting to slowly come in. I live to far from the big stores so could not do that. I must say I did have fun on the website scrolling through all the items at the stores and then putting things I liked on my list :haha:

I cannot wait to see progress pics on your nursery!! :dance:



laurac1988 said:


> Ladies I'm having a massive wobble today. Boobs aren't sore any more, don't feel sick and have some light cramps. I know this can all be totally normal but my brain is in panic mode :-(

I know I haven't had a previous loss before so I cannot 100% understand how scared you are but I too have had fears of something being wrong etc.

Anyway, if it helps any I had 2 days in my 1st tri where my nausea dissapeared and I didn't feel pregnant at all. After that 2 days I was sent into a down ward spiral with ms from hell and even threw up water etc. Lost a lot of weight so the few normal days were calm before the strom.

Like you said too it is normal for you to have good days and bad days. You WILL be having many more good days and bad days THIS pregnancy so when the going is good try to enjoy :hugs:

I have faith that your rainbow forever baby is giving you the day off and that's all :D


----------



## mdscpa

Got this. Baby knows TMI... :D


----------



## melewen

Dani have you considered babylist? I love it and we registered at target too for the older folkies :D you can check out my registry on there because like a lunatic I started it at like 4 weeks! Babylist also has a quiz you can take where they determine your lifestyle and what all you need for baby and they send you a checklist. It's really neat!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida when is your appointment? I think I recall you saying you have one scheduled? Shopping for baby clothes is always fun, regardless!

OMG Dani I know what you mean about Target! When my OH and I were looking and doing our registry there, the shelves were bare in spots. I had to add many things online and when we stopped back in the next week or so they had full stock of everything :dohh: Excited you are coming along with the nursery! I have been ready to start ours for weeks but have yet to do anything :nope:

Cheryl I dunno if I've experienced BH :shrug: I've had some pulling/cramping sensations but I always attribute them as being round ligament pains. I have had some yowzers after :sex: with OH however. Defo contractions. Owwwww!

Daphne I see your belly button popping out! :laugh2: That means baby is nearly done cooking! Your bump looks more oblong now compared to being rounder/circular before. How amazing!

Shortly after my alarm went of for the first time this morning, Cameron was awake and boppin' around. I can never fall asleep when he's moving, I love experiencing it so much! I love just laying there in bed feeling him squirm and kick... while my OH is sound asleep, sometimes snoring or moaning or whatever, completely unaware of anything. I'm getting impatient about finishing some lingering details in our bedroom, the downstairs room and of course starting the nursery. Plus we have unfinished landscaping projects outside. I'm going to make a list today and set it on the table at home so we can button up the loose ends and be that much closer to DONE :thumbup: I'm thinking since I'm only working a half day on June 3rd because of my volunteer ultrasound, afterwards my mom and I can run and get everything needed for the shower decorations and I can start working on those. I just hate sitting around doing nothing! I feel like time's a tickin' and the more sitting that's done the deeper we are going to drown in things to do.

Aggggh!!! :brat:


----------



## melewen

Ladies your bh's sound different than what I felt yesterday. Maybe I was just really overdoing it! Who knows. It was definitely my uterus and it was pretty painful! Relatively. Hadn't felt it before 

Laura I know I freaked out about EVERYTHING in the first tri. I didn't have any MS and people tend to comfort women who do have it by saying its a sign baby is healthy and so I was always like OMG MY BABY IS NOT HEALTHY?!? Hahaha but there were definitely days where my symptoms waned a lot and whenever I felt anything down there I'd run to the bathroom no matter where I was and look for blood. Totally nuts. But everything was obviously fine! Try not to worry :) I bet by now your symptoms are already back anyway maybe


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, maybe its because of exhaustion. But if the pain persist and more like cramps and is your lower abdomen better consult your doc. I had this pain before went on and off thought it's just the ligament pain but when it happened for like 2-3 consecutive days i went ahead to our doc, did a urine test and i got infection. Oh, and my temp was high like im having a fever. Good thing we caught it. Not saying it's your case just wanna share my experience.


----------



## mdscpa

Really jyllian!!!???!!! No not yet, im not ready yet to have him this early..... I still need 3-4 more weeks...can't believe in a month i could have him in my arms already. :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne 3-4 more weeks isn't long at all! Omigosh I can't wait to see photos of him! I hope you make time for us, but I'm sure you'll be pretty occupied with loving on your precious baby :baby:


----------



## mdscpa

Ladies, anyone noticed the vein on my right side bump pic? You know that i hate this side because DH made a comment before that it looks like i have a penis drawn on my belly... It's funny coz it looks erect, :haha:

https://i62.tinypic.com/esjkw8.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Daphne 3-4 more weeks isn't long at all! Omigosh I can't wait to see photos of him! I hope you make time for us, but I'm sure you'll be pretty occupied with loving on your precious baby :baby:

I'd defo share it as soon as i can it's up to DH once he sent them to me or after he made a slideshow of his photos....


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, I looked at baby list but my folks are too behind the times for it. We did honeyfund for our wedding and got hardly zero participation. I think introducing something new they haven't heard of would probably lessen my gifts lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I see it Daphne! :rofl:

Own it. I think it's great!


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- I noticed the vein right away but didn't see a penis shape until you mentioned it lol. I can't believe you could have your baby in a matter of weeks!! I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see him! 

Laura- I know women who lost all there symptoms and everything was fine, it's just because of the hormones in your body adjusting. Try not to stress, And I hope everything turns out ok! 

Pam- where is your countdown to maternity leave/leaving your horrid job!!? :)

Jyllian- a list would be helpful! Write it all down, that always helps me ! 

Cheryl- I hope the pain doesn't come back! Maybe take it easier today? I'm gonna check out baby list now! I've been working on my registry online but haven't gone to any stores yet, we will once we know the gender in T-13 days!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks form he reassuring words ladies. They have come back a little bit. It's just so scary when they disappear!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mdscpa said:


> Got this. Baby knows TMI... :D
> 
> View attachment 865455

Next think he will ROFL :rofl: Baby is preparing to poop, you pooped, I pooped we all poop together!!! hahaaha



mdscpa said:


> Ladies, anyone noticed the vein on my right side bump pic? You know that i hate this side because DH made a comment before that it looks like i have a penis drawn on my belly... It's funny coz it looks erect, :haha:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/esjkw8.jpg

OMEGAAAAASSSH!!!!! hahahahah If we saw that before you had your scans we could have all guessed Adam was a boy... that penis is huge :blush: 
I didn't notice it until you said so... To think I even commented on your journal how in love I was with your bump... what you must think of me :rofl:



laurac1988 said:


> Thanks form he reassuring words ladies. They have come back a little bit. It's just so scary when they disappear!

Glad they came back a bit for reassurance :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

WunnaBubba2 said:


> ... that penis is huge :blush:

That's what I said when we discovered Cameron was indeed a boy :haha:

Oh the things you read on BnB :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

That one lovely penis err em um vein. Can you tell I haven't had sex in months?! Seriously though I love your bump!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely penis!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha I love you ladies! We post pics of our bras/cleavages, we discuss bowel movements, we long for penis :rofl:

On the note of being able to talk openly, I think I might have lost a bit of mucus plug today. Just to be clear baby is moving as per normal, I have no cramps and no bh or contractions. The only pain I have is groin pain. I don't think I'm in labor.

I wear panty liners and today while sitting at my desk I felt a leak, very noticible. I didn't bother to get up as it wasn't much and it happens often with discharge as we all know. 

Anyway when I did go wee I noticed some yellow cm wich was also tinged brown. I'm guessing it was mucus plug piece as everything I've read said that it could have been pink tinged and then once in liner it comes in contact with oxygen which turns it brown. 
I'll watch myself and promise to get checked if anything changed but at this stage I don't think anything is wrong.

Looks like my body is just preparing for labor :dance: oh I've been getting more colostrum as well. I actually woke up the other morning and my nips were crusted to my top :haha:

Sorry for the tmi but I know you understand :D


----------



## cutieq

Can you say excited?! Go body go!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip! EXCITED! :yipee:

If it is what I assume it is and the sonographer of last scan was right in saying he'll be here earlier then I might just have 6 weeks left and not 8 :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Wow Pam!! Exciting!!! Nips crusted to top... Lol. Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## cutieq

My nursery furniture comes 5/29. She wanted to bring it next week. Nope nope not ready! This gives me time to clean, move furniture, breathe and accept this reality!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Scans, gender reveals, constipation relief, crusty nips, baby furniture... so much excitement lately! :happydance: :rofl:

I was talking to my OH over the phone today about the egg-less cookie dough I brought to work and my nips got hard :haha: Junk food gets me going, ya know :winkwink:


----------



## Twinsie

Lol jyllian!! Too funny. 

Dani- I think having the nursery furniture in the room will def make reality set in! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Yay, for nursery furniture.

Haven't told you yet that my employer already hired someone that'll replace me while im on ML. He thought it's my last day today told him i'm going to finish May or up until June 4th. I asked him why he wants me to take a leave already and he said, it's because you walk like a penguin!!! And laughed. It didnt hurt me though because we barely see him laugh or make jokes with us. Good i make somebody have fun in their lives :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> My nursery furniture comes 5/29. She wanted to bring it next week. Nope nope not ready! This gives me time to clean, move furniture, breathe and accept this reality!

:yipee: that is so exciting! One the furniture is there you'll have a blast with the nursery :D



MamaBunny2 said:


> Scans, gender reveals, constipation relief, crusty nips, baby furniture... so much excitement lately! :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> I was talking to my OH over the phone today about the egg-less cookie dough I brought to work and my nips got hard :haha: Junk food gets me going, ya know :winkwink:

Bwhahahaaah you are too funny. I told dh earlier as well "Honey, at this point in my life everything revolves around food" :rofl:



mdscpa said:


> Yay, for nursery furniture.
> 
> Haven't told you yet that my employer already hired someone that'll replace me while im on ML. He thought it's my last day today told him i'm going to finish May or up until June 4th. I asked him why he wants me to take a leave already and he said, it's because you walk like a penguin!!! And laughed. It didnt hurt me though because we barely see him laugh or make jokes with us. Good i make somebody have fun in their lives :rofl:

Luckily you don't have to stress about your work while on Maternity Leave. I walk like a penguin too so we can do this together :D

https://i.imgur.com/21EwDsK.jpg

In other news on my work side, the nicer one of the 2 bosses said that if the new ladies are trained before the end of the month I don't have to work out my full notice until the end of May. This I will however only do if I still get my full month's salary. 
She cannot "force" me to leave earlier and pay me less as I gave the full notice as per my contract, should be allowed to work it and earn the full salary.

I'll clarify this with her tomorrow morning. If she offers that I can leave earlier and still pay me in full then it will be a bonus :D


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Pamela.... 

I too need to at least finish May so i'd get my full salary for the month. Then be on ML for 10 weeks as per labor code although only 4 weeks (1 month) is paid and the rest isn't... But i might only take 8 weeks leave once we found someone to take care of Adam before we go for vacation... I really wanted to be SAHM but not until i finish my contract in October. We don't want our employer to blacklist me if i resign earlier because that will jeopardize our plan of me coming back in this country. But i'm going to try and have a talk with our employer and see if they'll allow me to resign prior to October since labor law allow it as long as it is filed within 3 mos after birth... So we shall see....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck with that Daphne. I hope they will be understanding and accommodating! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

So.......I went back and read but can't remember who said what so I'll do my best.....

Laura - I'm sorry your symptoms went away for a bit and caused some concern. I really hope everything is ok!

Daphne - I just about died from your picture....I had Ronny check, I have one too! Not as pronounced as yours though.

Pam - that would be great if they paid you to leave now! I have heard about the mucus plug coming out and then re growing. 

Everything is going to be happening fast! 

AFM: spent a few hours in Ob screening. I got really worried about the tremors I've been feeling Luke make for a bit. They were more concerned about the fluid. Either way, I was hooked up and he was moving like crazy with a steady heart beat. The fluid is just discharge and everything is still looking good.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm glad that you and Luke are well looked after Jess! Also happy that everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## startd

Goodness - I'm not even going to try to remember all of that!

I hope everyone's symptoms are not causing too much discomfort, that the babies are all doing well, that employers are being understanding and that planning is going nicely.

AFM, I think I have FINALLY broken the back of this cold. I can't believe how much my immune system has been impacted by the pregnancy. Could be a long winter here....


----------



## melewen

So much! Let's see...

Dani, getting the nursery furniture will be so exciting!! We haven't painted obviously but love going in ours sometimes just to imagine where the little one will be soon :)

Daphne and Pam I just still can't get over the fact that you will both be basically going on ML right after we have the gender reveal party!! Those 30+ weeks have gone by so fast

Baby was going ca raaaaaazy today so I finally got a few little kicks on video. I didn't point them out yet but can you see them?! Little thumps :) though they feel big inside!

https://youtu.be/oKjCA2YCjwo


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah, we leave tomorrow for our babymoon!!! Woohoo!!! Mother's Day in New Orleans too, Awwww yeah! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Cheryl, I'm jealous of your babymoon! Having said that I hope you have a wonderful time :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z554c73e58173c.gif


Cheryl, i see your baby's little kicks...oh, have a wonderful time and enjoy babymoom!!! :dance:

Jess, it really is pronounced irl. Pictures make it a little invisible.... Glad you and Luke are doing fine.


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah daphne I meant to say I loved your bump pictures this week!! DH does an awesome job!


----------



## melewen

Oh lord it happened again you guys! Finally got to poo and dropped over 1.4 pounds! Thank goodness.. I was a little like uh..... Don't think I should be gaining so quickly... :rofl: I had cactus paddles last night, maybe those are the cure!

Edit: just looked it up and they are totally an old Mexican constipation cure!!!! Loading up now :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

What an eventful day I've had!! I am knackered :sleep:

I've posted yesterday about some brown discharge in pantyliner etc and how I came to the conclusion that I was losing a little bit of mucus plug. I thought my body was busy making "future arrangements" for labor... Anyhow turns it was not even close to mucus plug.

I came home lunch time, went to the loo, wiped and had some red on tp and brown on the liner again. I called the clinic and the sister told me to come in as it sounds like my mucus plug is being lost and the groin and vagina pain I complain of might be dilation :shock: I go in and get an internal exam (OMEHOLYCRAP did that hurt!). No dilation and she thinks it is plug. 

To top this all off Matthew has not been active today... I felt him a few times this morning before getting out of bed and since he has really been very quiet and when I do feel something I wasn't sure that it was him. Wait there is more I start getting back aches and I haven't really had that as a pregnancy symptom.

I decide to go to hospital so that they can rather monitor me. At hospital they put me on the monitor (thank God they weren't dismissive and took my concerns to heart) and my bp is normal, heart rate elevated but okay. Find baby's heart rate and he goes steady between 140 to 160 bpm while monitored with no dips. So heart beat found but he still didn't really move around.

Hospital does ANOTHER internal exam and Dr says that my cervix has become longer but not dilated yet. No discharge found around cervix so off I go to pee in cup and what do we know I have contracted bladder/kidney pipe infection AGAIN... this now marks 4th or 5th one this pregnancy... I've lost count. On antibiotics again and the brown and red discharge is due to the infection. I'm also dehydrated according to tests and apparently my exhaustion/dehydration causes sleepy baby. Not sure how true that is but according to the hospital that could be why he has been so quiet today.

Hospital gave me their personalised kick chart to complete. Lie down for an hour a day, count movements up to 4 per hour. If less than 4 in that hour, do it again for another hour and if still less than 4 movements go to the hospital immediately.

I've been so busy at work the last few days since returning from leave + having to train 2 people that I can actually see how I might have slipped up a bit on the water.

Oh and just as a matter of interest after 2 internal exams today my vagina does not have a happy face right now... EFFING sore is what it is :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Holy crap Pam! Glad you got it checked out and that everything with Matthew is OK... also that you got what you need to clear up the infection. My mom said there was a day when I didn't move at all for her and she was scared to death! But the next day I was back at it :thumbup: 

Cameron has been a wild man lately, moving alot during the day but I can tell when he's having his naps. I had my right arm resting on the upper side of my belly and he kept kicking it until I moved it off. Then ten minutes later I set my arm there again and got kicked :haha: He's already a little stinker!


----------



## Kirsty3051

That sucks Pam!! Glad little Matthew is okay though. I started losing my plug at 24 weeks with Luca so I know how stressful that can be. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thansk ladies not only for the support but taking time to read that long ass post :rofl:

I was really stressed after it turned red. I mean I know the plug can be lost in bits leading up to birth so I wasn't worried last night. I was actually proud of my body for seeming to know what to do etc. But all that happened today just was too weird and thought better to go to hospital and make sure than leave it because I think it is "normal" etc.

I hate antibiotics but I'll do it. 

There is still some things to do before Matthew can come so I would appreciate it if my body just keeps up to its end of the deal. I'm not 100% ready yet and need some more time.


----------



## cutieq

So glad you got trusted your instinct and got checked. Water and rest for you young lady! I get busy at work and forget my water so I set my alarm throughout the day to remind me.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Speaking of water... it's all I want today (and FOOD, of course)! I just checked and my phone says it's 86 degrees here in northern Ohio which is the hottest it's been so far this year. I love warm weather... but when you work in a plant that makes a hot asphalt based material it gets a little stuffy! Thankfully my main duties outside of the office area are done for today and I'm now sitting at my desk enjoying an amazing chicken Caesar salad and baguette from Panera :toothpick:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mmmmm that looks good, Jyllian. I'm making mac and cheese for dinner.

Have had loads of water and will make sure to get myself well hydrated through this weekend as well. I have had this "thirst" throughout my pregnancy and have always drank A LOT of water so I'm not very happy with myself that I slacked for 2 days. I should be better for Matthew.

He has picked up his movements a bit while busy with dinner so I guess he feels me feeling better :D

Oh and the fetal monitor was a bit weird. At some points it distorted the heart beat a bit and it sounded funny. DH proceded to put his hand into his armpit while the nurse was out and made fart sounds with his hand/armpit and I swear it sounded just like the machine :rofl: He normally gets to joking when he notices me being nervous which I kind of appreciate because it makes me feel better.

I was lying in the room where I would actually give birth so got to check out a lot of the stuff in there and the goggles that looked like ski masks kind of freaks me out :shock: I also think I might ask them to do minimal monitoring with the machine becuase as soon as the machine starts to distort the sound it freaks me out and my own heart rate would increase. I think that causes me more stress because even though nothing is wrong, I cannot see the screen and it sounds wrong.

Anyone else planning to use or not use a fetal heart rate monitor during labor?


----------



## MamaBunny2

This is not to scare anyone but with my experience while in labor with my DS, baby and I were doing just fine and nothing seemed out of the ordinary... but then the FHR machine began beeping which caught my mom's attention. There weren't any doctors or nurses in my room or coming in at the time so she went and got one and it's a good thing she did - my son's heart rate had dropped enough to trigger the beeping. My doctor came in and immediately got everything ready for me to deliver. Here, as my son descended further down into the birth canal the cord became wrapped around his neck and pulled tighter as he progressed. I recall my doctor saying he wanted to use forceps and I was upset and I'll never forget as he looked right at me and said "either I can use the forceps or we are going to have to prep you for a c-section". I immediately gave him the OK to use forceps and deliver my son as quickly as possible. My sister had been videotaping my labor and some of me pushing I believe, but my doctor asked her to turn off the camera... likely just in case something bad were to happen during delivery or once my son was out. I do have a photo of my son right after he was delivered, my doctor holding him up before taking him straight to the table for evaluation. His little lips looked bluish and his chest was sunken in and you can see his little ribs. He looked lifeless... I'm not fully sure what the situation was once he was born, but my son began crying shortly after and was eventually brought to me. If I hadn't had that monitor hooked up to me and something wasn't done as quickly as it was, who knows what could have happened :shrug: This is one of the reasons I personally prefer a hospital setting for labor and birth and have absolutely no objections to any monitors or machines.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so sorry that his birth was scary Jyllian :hugs: 
Thanks for telling me your story! I appreciate it and hearing real life stories helps better with deciding in what to do during birth.


----------



## Querida87

Here's my start on shopping. All the boy clothes except the sailor suit are new, all the girl clothes except the hello kitty outfits are hand-me-downs, all the gender neutral clothes are new purchases, all the socks and mitts and shoes except the boxed set are also hand-me-downs, and all the rest was cheap stuff I bought for the reveal gift I gave Lalo. My apt is the 26th. So excited to get there. Once I've had an ultrasound to be 100% how far along I am, I'll be content to enjoy every day of my pregnancy...
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaBunny2

I don't recall it really sinking in at the time, like I didn't fully comprehend what was really going on and the severity of it. I was 18 and not very educated about conception, pregnancy and birth like I am now... but just thinking back on it really makes me feel super lucky to have had a wonderful doctor and staff and fortunate to have a perfectly healthy, smart, handsome teenage boy! Now I'm curious as if they had to resuscitate my son or what exactly happened after I delivered... I suppose it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Twinsie

Wow Pam- I'm so glad everything turned out ok today ! Drink up girl! Don't be too hard on yourself, just use it to help remind yourself from now on. I like Dani's alarm idea. 

Jyllian- scary! I'm glad everything turned out ok,with your son!! I do agree with both Pam and you. The monitor noises are not at all calming ! But I think they are necessary. And I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for sharing Jyllian. One of the things I love about this thread are the real-life experiences we can all share as we go through pregnancy together. I feel so detached and uninformed about pregnancy. I love the tips!


----------



## Twinsie

Agreed dani !!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I agree too :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Wow Pam, so glad everything turned out ok!!! And glad Matthew is feeling better, as is mama :) just to give you the flip side of the monitors, having regular fetal monitoring is shown to also increase the rate of unnecessary c-sections and interventions. Of course In cases like Julian's it was necessary! I don't know many places that will let you go without it totally but we are asking for intervals not constant. Heart rates change and nurses can freak out and you end up with a surgical birth even though everything was fine. I have some friends locally that happened to :/ plus I really really want to be able to move! Lying on your back works against labor and it's hard to get really free with the monitor on you all the time. My best friend her baby had he cord wrapped tight around his neck but they didn't use EFHM and the doctors somehow knew. I forget the details!

We are officially on the road! I brought a case of ginger ale cuz I read you can bring up to 12 sodas on the boat.. Those ginger ales are such a lifesaver when I have heartburn or just fire belly :haha: I'm such a dork, carrying soda up the gang plank!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Cheryl! I've read your side of the monitor story too online.

My initial request will stand for now that they can do monitoring but not constant. I think they do it like that anyway because I thought back to labor ward and now remember seeing birthing balls and I know they encourage movement. I don't want to be on my back constantly either so will be for monitoring purpose and then I'll get up and start moving around.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Have tons of fun on the boat and enjoy your babymoon :dance:

Remember to take holiday bump pics :D


----------



## cutieq

Bon voyage cheryl! Enjoy!


----------



## melewen

Oh girls I packed my tripod and everything! Can't let a week go by without bump pics! I'm doing a vlog with my super silly 3 year old "niece" tomorrow too :D


----------



## Twinsie

Have fun on your baby moon Cheryl!


----------



## Twinsie

You guyssssss, the chocolate mousse cake for my mom I just spent an hour and a half making fell on the freaking floor just now. I was practically done with it. I just cried like a little baby over that. So annoying!!!!!!!!! I don't wanna make another one :( ugh!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

PAm - I bet you were pretty scared but I'm so glad you and Matthew are both ok! I personally am requesting continuous monitoring so we know if something wonky is going on.

Cheryl - have fun!! Are you going to have wifi? 

Jamie - I'm sorry you dropped the cake!! What are you going to do now?

Jyllian - thank you for sharing about your son. When I was born, my mom was on,y dialated to like 7 and said she needed to go to the bathroom. She pushed once and my head was out (in the toilet but not in the water). My dad went and got a real jerk of a nurse who was insistent that my mom wasn't dialated enough and as soon as she looked in the toilet she saw me and ran out to go get the doctor. My dad carried my mom to the bed because "no child of his is going to be born in the toilet", and when he dropped my mom on the bed the rest of my body came out and he literally caught me before I could hit the floor. The docs came in and I was literally blue and not breathing.....everyone ran out and left my mom laying in the bed.


----------



## Twinsie

DH being the sweet guy he always is, told me to go relax and he'd bake the cake for me early tomorrow morning before we have to leave.. I love that man!!! Lol. I'm sure I'll end up helping him tomorrow but him offering made me feel better in the moment! I HATE wasting, so I'm more upset about the fact that we have to buy new ingredients and can't use the original. I'm over it, but thanks for listening :)


----------



## Twinsie

Wow Jess! That's crazy about your burth story! So glad you turned out ok! Why do nurses have to be so rude and mean?!!


----------



## melewen

Omg Jamie my jaw literally dropped when I read what happened! That's the worst! At least DH is being super sweet :) mine would just be like just go buy a new one!!! Haha

Jess I hope so!! It's also some huge playoff games for our team so I hope we have tv too.. And that is such a crazy story about your birth! Those nurses sound like grade A b's


----------



## mdscpa

A lot happened in a day!!!! :wacko:

Pam - So sorry you got the infection again for the nth time but i'm super happy that you caught it early.... You really have a very good instinct. :thumbup: Glad Matthew is doing great. I'd take the antibiotic as long as it's prescribed by a doctor, we don't want this infection to affect our child and even cause an early/premature labor.. 

Jyllian, thanks for sharing your son's birth story.... Love reading personal experiences from people i know. 

Jamie, that really sucks about the cake.... But hopefully you/DH managed to do another one... He's very sweet..... <3

Jess, your birth is a scary one.... Glad you're safely delivered and not in the toilet. I can't imagine having my son in the toilet.... :nope:

Fi, hope you feel better soon.... 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## mdscpa

https://i58.tinypic.com/300snjd.gif

:yipee: 1 more week and Matthew will be considered pre-term. Oh, happy 40-ish days left. :yipee:


https://i57.tinypic.com/jzv30o.gif

:wohoo: It's Q's V-day in just 7 days!!!! :wohoo:





​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oooooh have fun Cheryl! Can't wait to see photos and of course I'd never miss your bump update!

Oh my gawwwwd Jess I can't believe you nearly got your first swirly before you were even fully born :laugh2: On a serious note though, that's crazy how it all happened and that everyone pretty much left your mom hanging. It was super important to tend to you at the time but hellooooo what about your mom as well?! Was she OK after all that?

Oh no Jamie! I would have cried too! 

Kinda makes me think of my current issue with these damn diaper cards... So I created them on my computer at work on Thursday. I ordered wallet size prints online that get printed like immediately at a local store so then I can just go pick them up. Well the first order I placed was for glossy finish and I wanted matte like the invites so I immediately called and even though the prints were already processed, she voided my order and I placed another one for matte prints. I picked them up and even though I checked them at the store, I didn't notice the little green spell check squiggle line had transferred from my Word processor to the image and printed :dohh: It was more noticeable at home and even my OH said I should reprint them and he is usually less picky about stuff like that. So yesterday I resubmitted an order for the prints and picked them up that evening. I checked them and after paying looked again and realized they were GLOSSY :growlmad: Ugh! I just dumped them in the trash on the way out of the store. So now I have to reorder the prints for a fourth time...


----------



## melewen

Oh Jyllian that is super annoying. I'm surprised the little squiggle lines transferred too! That's super weird. I'm glad OH is supportive though :) mine would be like whatever they're fine. Ha! Probably because he knows I'm such a perfectionist anyway that there's no way I'm gonna let it go


----------



## MamaBunny2

Today is the day. This is *so* me. Now 32...

Which reminds me... I ran out of my wrinkle cream and need to get more lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aosVzIf518


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Oh girls I packed my tripod and everything! Can't let a week go by without bump pics! I'm doing a vlog with my super silly 3 year old "niece" tomorrow too :D

:yipee: cannot wait for holiday bump pics 



Twinsie said:


> You guyssssss, the chocolate mousse cake for my mom I just spent an hour and a half making fell on the freaking floor just now. I was practically done with it. I just cried like a little baby over that. So annoying!!!!!!!!! I don't wanna make another one :( ugh!!!!

Ah no I'm sorry that happened. I think my german shepherd wishes those type of accidents on me while I'm in the kitchen as he wants the food :haha:

I'm so glad DH is going to help you and that he is being so sweet about it! :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Speaking of bump pics, where is your pic Pam???? :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oops... Hehe was hoping you would notice for a bit still. We've been out all morning and got home a little while ago. Dh is napping already and I can't take it myself. I'll have one today still, promise. We are going to have loadshedding again so will have to wait for that to pass so that I can use the laptop with electricity.

I feel much better today and since taking meds no more spotting :dance: Matthew is making up for being so quiet yesterday as well :kiss:


----------



## mdscpa

Nothing would slip my bump perv eyes, Pam. :haha: Glad Matthew is giving more movement..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

After weird labor dreams and snoring myself awake I didn't sleep much last night. Just woke up from an amazing nap :D Electricity went off just as I woke so now we wait 2-3hrs and when it is on I'll do bump pics


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- what is load shedding?? So everyday you loose power for a few hours ?? Glad you're feeling better and Matthew is moving around again!

Second cake is done and I can't wait to eat it later, looks so good !! Off to the parents house we go!

Happy birthday jyllian!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip that's exactly what it is Jamie. They schedule different areas to have power cuts at different times.

Just before our new government was brought in after 1994 the power company warned that if left as is we would have problems with supply and the current government thought they knew best and was not going to be told what to do. Anyway they also outsourced our power to neighbouring countries as well! WTF, now we sit with this crap while they try and do maintenance etc. They urge people to use less electricity and schedule power cuts to relieve the reactors etc while building new stations for supply. During the cuts nobody uses power as it is obviously off and the rest of the time everyone tries to save power so that we only have it cut once a day and not twice. Now the power company wants to increase the costs by 25% as people buys less due to using less and they now realise that their income is dropping! Soon we'll probably be paying them to come and fetch our candles and piss on our generators.

Sorry for the long explanation, just wanted to shed some light (no pun intended :haha: ) on why it frustrates us so that you know why I bitch about it. It could have been prevented YEARS ago and we have only 1 supplier who is making us pay more for something we arte getting less of.

I'm glad the 2nd cake got done and I hope you enjoy it with your mom :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is my bump pic @ 33 Weeks :D

This week I've decided that I'm going to embrace my stretch marks and do bare bump pics as well. 

I always wanted to do bare bump pics since I fell pregnant but with the stretch marks that came along I was shy! I've finally decided to just do it!

https://i.imgur.com/MtsMMAC.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Wear your marks proudly. You earned them!

I'm currently resting. I way overdid it and got a bunch of stuff done: all dishes washed and put away, bottles put away but not washed yet, washed kitchen counters, swept kitchen floor, organized all the stuff going to storage, went through all the bags in the living room and put everything away, vacuumed the living room, put a bunch of Lukes stuff away, have done 4 loads of laundry and have been creating another day in the life of video......I'm pooped! I'm swollen and exhausted. When I wake up from my nap I plan to put all the clothes away and clean the bedroom and get the bathroom all picked back up. If I can do that my house will be totally clean!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't overdo it too much hun! You need your rest too. Enjoy the nap :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Stripes of honor! Lovely bump.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z554efd3cc4c63.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> Wear your marks proudly. You earned them!
> 
> I'm currently resting. I way overdid it and got a bunch of stuff done: all dishes washed and put away, bottles put away but not washed yet, washed kitchen counters, swept kitchen floor, organized all the stuff going to storage, went through all the bags in the living room and put everything away, vacuumed the living room, put a bunch of Lukes stuff away, have done 4 loads of laundry and have been creating another day in the life of video......I'm pooped! I'm swollen and exhausted. When I wake up from my nap I plan to put all the clothes away and clean the bedroom and get the bathroom all picked back up. If I can do that my house will be totally clean!!


Aww, you poor thing.... Don't exhaust yourself too much..... You and Luke needs your energy... Enjoy your power nap.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Today is Mother's Day in South Africa :D

So even if it isn't quite the same with you ladies, I'd just like to wish us all. Even though all our babies aren't here yet we are all mommies :hugs:

https://i.imgur.com/ScMWPFS.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love your bare bump pics, Pam! No veiny penis on yours though? :haha: 

DH is out with friends today so me and my almost 5 month old (how did this happen?!) are going out for a walk and meeting an old work friend :)


----------



## melewen

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!! I've been a bit MIA cuz of the wedding and traveling but it was such fun! I love seeing all my family and we had such a blast at the wedding. I look positively enormous, like I have overtaken your ambitious bump Jyllian and I'm weeks and weeks behind you! Our Grizzlies played during the wedding and won!! They beat the #1 overall team for the second time in the row so we are just hoping for two more wins and then maybe a ring?! Hehe. Anyway my mom gave me my first Mother's Day gift--some tiny baby Grizzlies socks! Apropos. And this gorgeous acorn bolo chime necklace. The bolo chime is a traditional Mexican necklace--legend has it that during pregnancy the baby can hear the tiny chime it makes when you walk, you wear it down low, and then when the baby is born you wear it higher up and the baby remembers that sound and is comforted. I just love that idea and my mom got me the loveliest. 

What are yalls plans for Mother's Day?

And Pam I love your bump!! I love you still have a waist from the front, ha! That's awesome


----------



## cutieq

Happy mother's day ladies! DH is taking me and my mom out for dinner and we just got in from church.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad you had an amazing time, Cheryl :D

Almost 17h30 here, we didn't do anything for Mother's day. It seems around here mother's day is only celebrated the 1st time after baby has been born. Bit bummed about that but anyway. We did get fish and chips take-away and had that next to the beach for lunch so at least something different :)


----------



## cutieq

Generally how it is ... The big hoopla doesn't come until baby is born typically.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My opinion is that I've been a mom since I found I was pregnant because how else would you describe the relation between the baby in my bellyt and myself.

I'll go quiet this year but they damn well make up for it next year :rofl:

Father's Day here is 21 June so now I wonder if Matthew will be here by then or not :D


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My opinion is that I've been a mom since I found I was pregnant because how else would you describe the relation between the baby in my bellyt and myself.
> 
> I'll go quiet this year but they damn well make up for it next year :rofl:
> 
> Father's Day here is 21 June so now I wonder if Matthew will be here by then or not :D

Agree 100%! I secretly didn't make much of a stink about mothers day because I didn't want buy DH anything for fathers day :rofl: What a wonderful Father's Day that would be if he arrives in time!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It would be. I still cannot figure out if DH is just fine or if he feels out of touch with Matthew.

I know some men are really fine to wait to bond once baby comes and other men want to do it while baby is in belly. Dh says he is fine and will bond once Matthew is here but this is the one time I really cannot tell if it is so or not :shrug:


----------



## Jrepp

I have no idea what our plans are but probably include going to my parents to help remove the tree that fell on their house last night from the roof. We had a huge snowstorm.


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - Ronny is that way too. He's getting better about putting his hand on my belly without me forcing him to and talking to it but nothing compared to some other husbands on here.


----------



## cutieq

It's definitely hard to tell. Mine constantly puts his mouth on my belly and yells things to my belly so I think he's trying. He has only felt him move once or twice so I feel bad for him. I'm hoping he can catch him moving eventually. Baby seems to run and hide everytime he gets near lol.

Your hubs has constantly sounded amazing! I think they have trouble bonding because they can't feel what we feel. There's no question about him bonding as soon as Matthew gets here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies! I've read from other ladies on other threads and some have husbands who constantly love on bellies and then some have oh who is just almost non existent. I'm thankful for my dh :D

Jess, that sounds hectic. Is there much damage to your parents' house and are they okay??


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- so happy you finally decided to bare the bump! Stretch marks are normal! 

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!! I also wasn't expecting anything from DH but I joked that I am a mommy to be plus a mommy to Lexi our little morkie! But I don't get him Father's Day stuff from her so I can't expect a Mother's Day gift lol. Next year I already told him I want breakfast in bed!! Lol

Cheryl- I love that necklace idea!! So sweet. Glad you're having a nice time! 

Jess- busy busy ! Good for you! 

We had Mother's Day dinner at my parents last night and I got to see my sister and her precious 9 month old who is the happiest smiliest baby girl ever! Love her! Today we are meeting DHs family for dinner. Weekend went by fast! I'm ok with that though because I want the next week and a half to be over already!!! T-11 days till gender scan!!

DH has been really cute with my belly lately now that I've popped and it looks like a baby belly and not a food belly :) he is always putting his hands on it and talking to it, it's sweet! But he does keep saying my belly is huge (not a fan!) and I'm like BABE if you think THIS is huge you're gonna be scared of me when I really have a baby belly lol he says he'll be so freaked out by then since that means the baby will be almost here. Poor guy is gonna be a nervous wreck! I tell my sister she might need to be in the hospital room with me cuz DH doesn't handle blood well!!


----------



## Jrepp

Everyone is fine, but I don't know about the damage. Ronny just got up 30 minutes ago and has to be to work in an hour. He's currently sitting here playing video games......hasn't wished me a happy Mother's Day or anything. I'm about to go clean the bathroom and finish up the last of the laundry before tackling the bedroom. Might as well treat the day just as any other. I did get one video filmed that I had planned to do yesterday, and one more on the baby tub to do today.


----------



## startd

That's funny! My DH gets squeamish too, so birth will be interesting.

10 days until the anatomy scan - I'm looking forward to seeing him again. We had a picnic for my MIL and then a dinner for my mum. Lovely day. I can't believe the weekend is over already though


----------



## Querida87

Happy Mother's Day ladies! I found out that I can no longer eat the dill pickles I have always loved, as I always throw them back up shortly after eating them. And all I ever want anymore is water and chili-cheese fries. :lol: We had Dunkin Donuts for breakfast, then wandered around a nearby flea market. I'm getting a sewing machine in a couple weeks as a late gift from Lalo and the boys. This week starts the official divorce proceedings with the father of my boys. Soon as it's over I get to marry the most wonderful man in the world (IMO)!! Not much longer till my first prenatal appointment!! 5-26


----------



## Twinsie

Have you guys started stock piling things yet?? I've read it's a good idea! 
For those doing disposable diapers, I found out that on Amazon Mom if you subscribe/autoship diapers (automatic monthly delivery) you save 20% per order. I already have amazon prime so I get to have access to amazon mom for free which allows you to subscribe for auto ship of diapers, wipes , etc. I found pampers swaddlers and size 1 for a good price and if you subscribe, the discount brings it down to 0.17 cents per diaper, and 0.02 cents per wipe. I've done a lot of research and pricing diapers and anything less than 0.20 cents per diaper is great! So I was proud of myself lol. I also liked the idea to start stock piling toilet paper and stuff you will always have a need for and can buy when it's on sale. One less thing to have to worry about when your in the midst of baby crazyness!! I also found a good pin on Pinterest that tells you a good average of what size diapers to stockpile. Babies are only in the newborn diapers for a short while and size 1 for maybe a few months but in size 2 for longer. Good point of reference for stockpiling!


----------



## cutieq

Twinsie said:


> Have you guys started stock piling things yet?? I've read it's a good idea!
> For those doing disposable diapers, I found out that on Amazon Mom if you subscribe/autoship diapers (automatic monthly delivery) you save 20% per order. I already have amazon prime so I get to have access to amazon mom for free which allows you to subscribe for auto ship of diapers, wipes , etc. I found pampers swaddlers and size 1 for a good price and if you subscribe, the discount brings it down to 0.17 cents per diaper, and 0.02 cents per wipe. I've done a lot of research and pricing diapers and anything less than 0.20 cents per diaper is great! So I was proud of myself lol. I also liked the idea to start stock piling toilet paper and stuff you will always have a need for and can buy when it's on sale. One less thing to have to worry about when your in the midst of baby crazyness!!

I don't plan on stockpiling but I'm definitely going with Swaddlers and Amazon delivery. DH is having a diaper daddies party and my friend said she got enough between that and her showers to last her 4 months! So I'm going to see what comes in with that. Great idea to coupon and stockpile from what I've heard!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm not stockpiling really aside from the stuff I got from our baby shower. We are only doing disposables when Luke is newborn and then switching to cloth other than at night and when we are going to be spending some time away from home. I have a whole series of cloth diapering on my blog. I did all the price comparisons and figured that for roughly 3 years of diapering is $2444.70 and depending on the system you can cloth diaper for roughly $300. I made my own diaper covers and will only be spending $80ish in actual diaper cost and like $150 to wash and dry the diapers for 3 years. Plus I can use them for any little ones that come after Luke.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Querida87 said:


> Happy Mother's Day ladies! I found out that I can no longer eat the dill pickles I have always loved, as I always throw them back up shortly after eating them. And all I ever want anymore is water and chili-cheese fries. :lol: We had Dunkin Donuts for breakfast, then wandered around a nearby flea market. I'm getting a sewing machine in a couple weeks as a late gift from Lalo and the boys. This week starts the official divorce proceedings with the father of my boys. Soon as it's over I get to marry the most wonderful man in the world (IMO)!! Not much longer till my first prenatal appointment!! 5-26

Good luck with all things divorce related! Fingers crossed it's as straight forward and stress free as possible. 

Doughnuts for breakfast sounds amazing. I had mac n cheese yesterday. Taking full advantage of needing those extra calories for breastfeeding and growing another person :haha: how far along are you now?


----------



## mdscpa

34 Weeks and 4 days pregnant update:

My appointment today went well... Baby Adam stayed in a head-down position since 29 weeks (or from the last 3 appointments) and is still measuring right on target, :dance: FX he stays that way.. We asked if we need to bring something during birth and thankfully they said everything is provided we just need to bring our personal things and baby's going-home clothes :yipee: Time to pack our hospital bag this Friday. All the stuff my mom sent were already washed including the stuffs my colleagues gave me (except for one set i received last night). I also got my prescription for my constipation hopefully it works..... 



Next appointment will be after 3 weeks (37w4d) but we are planning to go on my 38th week, June 4, when i'm officially on leave... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

I'm not stockpiling as well... Like Jess said, we are going to use disposables at night and when we go out... Adam will most of the day be on a diaper cloth that my mom sent me. We could even use them as a burp cloth and for future child.... :D

Brianna, goodluck with the divorce process hope it won't stress you much..

Fi, FX all is well with your anatomy scan.... Really great seeing our LOs while they're inside.....


----------



## mdscpa

https://i60.tinypic.com/2zptrux.gif

Hope you'll be back here anytime soon to update us more with your baby. :D



https://i60.tinypic.com/30d9gg5.gif

Looks like you've been so busy lately.... Hope everything is fine. :hugs:



https://i58.tinypic.com/ou0h75.gif

1 week down. Are we waiting for another 2/3 weeks for the gender reveal? :D



https://i62.tinypic.com/i2pm4x.gif

Only 5 days til scan.... :dance:



​


----------



## Wishing1010

Twinsie said:


> Have you guys started stock piling things yet?? I've read it's a good idea!
> For those doing disposable diapers, I found out that on Amazon Mom if you subscribe/autoship diapers (automatic monthly delivery) you save 20% per order. I already have amazon prime so I get to have access to amazon mom for free which allows you to subscribe for auto ship of diapers, wipes , etc. I found pampers swaddlers and size 1 for a good price and if you subscribe, the discount brings it down to 0.17 cents per diaper, and 0.02 cents per wipe. I've done a lot of research and pricing diapers and anything less than 0.20 cents per diaper is great! So I was proud of myself lol. I also liked the idea to start stock piling toilet paper and stuff you will always have a need for and can buy when it's on sale. One less thing to have to worry about when your in the midst of baby crazyness!! I also found a good pin on Pinterest that tells you a good average of what size diapers to stockpile. Babies are only in the newborn diapers for a short while and size 1 for maybe a few months but in size 2 for longer. Good point of reference for stockpiling!

We have about 3000 wipes and about 1000 diapers in various sizes so far. Also have stocked up on household items like toilet paper, paper towels, etc. :)

I have Prime as well, haven't utilized it with the subscriptions and stuff yet!


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> https://i60.tinypic.com/2zptrux.gif
> 
> Hope you'll be back here anytime soon to update us more with your baby. :D
> 
> 
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/30d9gg5.gif
> 
> Looks like you've been so busy lately.... Hope everything is fine. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/ou0h75.gif
> 
> 1 week down. Are we waiting for another 2/3 weeks for the gender reveal? :D
> 
> 
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/i2pm4x.gif
> 
> Only 5 days til scan.... :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Thanks, hun!!!! Trying to catch up on journals now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Everyone is fine, but I don't know about the damage. Ronny just got up 30 minutes ago and has to be to work in an hour. He's currently sitting here playing video games......hasn't wished me a happy Mother's Day or anything. I'm about to go clean the bathroom and finish up the last of the laundry before tackling the bedroom. Might as well treat the day just as any other. I did get one video filmed that I had planned to do yesterday, and one more on the baby tub to do today.

I'm glad nobody got hurt :hugs: 



startd said:


> That's funny! My DH gets squeamish too, so birth will be interesting.
> 
> 10 days until the anatomy scan - I'm looking forward to seeing him again. We had a picnic for my MIL and then a dinner for my mum. Lovely day. I can't believe the weekend is over already though

I don't have any idea how my DH is going to react during birth. I have however forbid him from going "down there" while I'm pushing... Our sex life already died a few months ago and if I should ever be able to revive it I don't need mental pics fo how big my vajayjay can go to haunt him :haha:



Twinsie said:


> Have you guys started stock piling things yet?? I've read it's a good idea!
> For those doing disposable diapers, I found out that on Amazon Mom if you subscribe/autoship diapers (automatic monthly delivery) you save 20% per order. I already have amazon prime so I get to have access to amazon mom for free which allows you to subscribe for auto ship of diapers, wipes , etc. I found pampers swaddlers and size 1 for a good price and if you subscribe, the discount brings it down to 0.17 cents per diaper, and 0.02 cents per wipe. I've done a lot of research and pricing diapers and anything less than 0.20 cents per diaper is great! So I was proud of myself lol. I also liked the idea to start stock piling toilet paper and stuff you will always have a need for and can buy when it's on sale. One less thing to have to worry about when your in the midst of baby crazyness!! I also found a good pin on Pinterest that tells you a good average of what size diapers to stockpile. Babies are only in the newborn diapers for a short while and size 1 for maybe a few months but in size 2 for longer. Good point of reference for stockpiling!

I started stock piling on diapers in the 1st simester already :D So hopefully I have enough diapers to last us through the months of limited pay


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela your bare bump is beautiful! Absolutely perfect! 

Glad everyone had an enjoyable Mother's Day weekend! Dani that sounds like something I would do, not celebrate Mother's Day so I wouldn't have to do it for Father's Day :laugh2: We are ALL mothers now, whether it be from previous children or the ones we are carrying inside or both! :hugs:

I got a double does of attention over the weekend because it was also my birthday :winkwink: My OH took me out for dinner at the new Quaker Steak & Lube for wings on Friday evening while my son was at Cedar Point for their season passholder night. I had to work Saturday morning on my birthday but only for a few hours. I went in an hour early so I could beat the hot weather and then have the rest of the day to do whatever. When I got home, my OH and son told me to go downstairs for a bit... they were scrambling to finish up their surprise for me. My OH brought down a sweet birthday card and a bag of Sour Patch Kids and then gave me some gel nail polish I had been eyeing up now that my natural nails are grown out again. My son gave me a card as well. I was thrilled to have that :happydance: But then they rushed me upstairs and outside to show me the calla lilies my son picked out for me! I had seen some while out and wished I would've got some to plant outside so it was perfect! I have them sitting in our front window. Then they told me to turn away and when I could turn around my OH had a big beautiful hanging planter of flowers for me! I lost my composure and started crying because I was so surprised they spent most of the morning running around to get me these things. I wasn't expecting it, all I had asked for was the hanging planter for my special weekend but after receiving the other things, didn't think he got me that as well.



We went out for lunch and my mom met us. Then we came back home and did some work in the yard and I got to lay out in the sun for a bit. I made sure to sunscreen my linea nigra :thumbup:



I got a free pizza from a local place because it was my birthday so that took care of dinner Saturday night! My OH took my son and I out for breakfast yesterday morning then went to Target where I found a cute tankini top since my boobs nearly flop out of my pre-preggy bathing suits and some white skinny jeans/ capris to wear with a flowy top I bought last week from Kohls. We picked up my daughter from her dad and then my mom stopped over to visit a bit and I gave her the big pot of pink geraniums and a card for Mother's Day. Then my OH, the kids and I went out for dinner with my OH's dad, his treat! I thought that was really sweet of him.

Birthday bump


Mother's Day bump


Out for dinner on Mother's Day


Now I gotta think of something clever to do for my OH for Father's Day :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wow Jyllian you look amazing!!! Glad you had an amazing weekend and happy belated birthday :D

To be honest I could not see your linea as I was distracted by your boobs :blush: AHMHAZING haha


----------



## cutieq

Cute pics Jyllian! Que, maybe I missed it. Have you confirned how far you are?

I woke up this morning with such excitement about the future! I'm actually excited now about my nursery furniture coming instead of having anxiety. 

My focus for the week is finding a little getaway for me and DH. Something inexpensive but beachy!


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely pictures Jyllian.... :D You and your kids are beautiful.... And that bump is so tight as well as the side boob... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela :rofl: While my OH was mowing the grass in our backyard I began skipping towards him and he got distracted and messed up his mow lines :haha: My bikini tops don't give much coverage now :holly: 
I wouldn't wear my pre-preggy bikinis out in public, just mostly in our backyard and around the house. I got a cute polka dot tankini top to wear with black bottoms :thumbup:

Cheryl I can't wait to see your bump update!!!

I had to wait for it to upload but here's a quick little video I threw together late yesterday evening for a Facebook shoutout to my mommy :blush: It features many photos of my brother, who passed away nearly a year ago. This was her first Mother's Day without him :cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXR0lgAz0AM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mdscpa

Love the video.... Sorry about your brother.... I think your son looks exactly like your mom.... :D


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- what a wonderful wknd!! Hilarious about your boob distraction. So sorry about your brother :( 

For all those using cloth diapers- I applaud you!!! I would prob do it too to save lots of money if it weren't for DH! He is very squeamish and I picture him vomiting all over just thinking about poopy diapers going in the washer lol. He is a huge germaphobe!! So that's that!

Dani- so glad you are excited now and anxiety is gone! That's great. I'm planning a day trip to newport RI for DH and me in a few weeks after the reveal party! We can't afford a baby moon since we are buying a house in a few months but day trips are great! Where you thinking of going?


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- glad you had a good appt! You're so close I can't contain my excitement for you!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree! It's crazy to think that a few of our ladies are thisclose to giving birth!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Cute pics Jyllian! Que, maybe I missed it. Have you confirned how far you are?
> 
> I woke up this morning with such excitement about the future! I'm actually excited now about my nursery furniture coming instead of having anxiety.
> 
> My focus for the week is finding a little getaway for me and DH. Something inexpensive but beachy!

I am so happy to see that you are excited! It is a lovely feeling and I hope it never leaves you :flower:



MamaBunny2 said:


> Pamela :rofl: While my OH was mowing the grass in our backyard I began skipping towards him and he got distracted and messed up his mow lines :haha: My bikini tops don't give much coverage now :holly:
> I wouldn't wear my pre-preggy bikinis out in public, just mostly in our backyard and around the house. I got a cute polka dot tankini top to wear with black bottoms :thumbup:
> 
> Cheryl I can't wait to see your bump update!!!
> 
> I had to wait for it to upload but here's a quick little video I threw together late yesterday evening for a Facebook shoutout to my mommy :blush: It features many photos of my brother, who passed away nearly a year ago. This was her first Mother's Day without him :cry:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXR0lgAz0AM&feature=youtu.be

:rofl: OH messing up his mow lines.... I might just pee myself here! In his defense though I can see how that could happen :D

I'm sorry about your brother :hugs:



MamaBunny2 said:


> I agree! It's crazy to think that a few of our ladies are thisclose to giving birth!

If it helps any, I don't think we can believe how close it is either :shock: 

I mean we are couting down less than 50 days already!


----------



## mdscpa

We all are really getting close to the finish line. Checking my list again and can't help but smile. If we all give birth on our due date we have the following numbers of babies born per month:

April - 1
June - 2
July - 2
September - 5
October - 3
December - 2​

Spoiler
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ivjqkx.jpg​


----------



## cutieq

I didn't think about a day trip! We could just go overnight to get away. We're close to several beaches but the rates are ridiculous during this time of year.


----------



## laurac1988

mdscpa said:


> https://i62.tinypic.com/i2pm4x.gif
> 
> Only 5 days til scan.... :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER][/COLOR]

Thanks Hun! Had first midwife appointment today. All is well at the moment cx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne you are so organized with everyone's dates! Is that a special program you use? At first, before I knew you have a chart, I was like 'Howwwww does this woman remember all of this information... especially while pregnant?!' :wacko:

Where is Cheryl with her bump update?! :coffee: A babymoon is no excuse to slack! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Ya I hear you! That's why I don't wanna stay overnight. It's easily $300 plus just for one night and most decent places do t allow just one night


----------



## Twinsie

I agree jyllian- Cheryl we are waitinggg :)


----------



## mdscpa

No special programs i listed you all in excel and did some formula that updates everyday. :D I had to do it because i don't want to miss anyone from my weekly greetings... :dance:

https://i60.tinypic.com/2ryhkjd.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/i2pm4x.gif
> 
> Only 5 days til scan.... :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER][/COLOR]
> 
> Thanks Hun! Had first midwife appointment today. All is well at the moment cxClick to expand...


FX it stays that way til birth.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, Cheryl's here... :coffee: :coffee: still waiting on her updates...


----------



## MamaBunny2

OK so I'm having a bit of a mild panic over something that's months away... but still important to me. It's regarding OH's mom...

She has been buying quite a bit of baby stuff off Facebook garage sale pages - clothes, swing, playpen, etc. - and is keeping most of it at her house. Fine. But... my thought is, like HOW much does she plan on having this baby? Because, honestly, I'm not too comfortable with our newborn having extended visits there without my OH and I present. Not because I don't trust HER per say, but my OH's brother lives there and so does his giant pitbull (mix?) dog. Not sure if everyone caught a glimpse of my previous issues regarding my OH's pitbull mix: Maybe a good thing I haven't conceived. Need to vent. Thoughts are welcome.
His brother's dog is hyper, slobbery, jumps on people and things and could likely scratch or hurt the baby in some way and I don't want to risk it whatsoever :nope: Also, his sister lives there also and his mom allows them to smoke marijuana in the house :saywhat: Seriously? First off, it's ILLEGAL here in Ohio and secondly, I don't want my baby around that sh*t. What if something were to happen and law enforcement got involved? What would happen to my infant son in that sort of situation? They also smoke cigarettes in the house too, not that they necessarily would when the baby is there but gross. His mom had said she could watch our baby and take him with her to the home she works at. She is an in home health care provider and I've been inside the house of the child she cares for... it's a PIGSTY. Like literally you cannot freely walk through this house there's so much junk and filth everywhere. The couple has like 7-8 kids and the one his mom cares for is bedridden, has a breathing tube or something and needs constant care. His mom also takes care of the youngest child many times, who is around 2 years old, just because. I just can't see adding our baby to the mix as something she should undertake while working. I'd feel most at ease that if she were to babysit for us that she come to our house and do it, just as I would with my mom if she ever offered to babysit. My mom is 30 years older than his mom, however, so I would feel better if I had all the supplies she would need on the main level of the house so she wouldn't have to carry the baby upstairs... just to be safe. Her condo is one level, no pets are allowed and she definitely does not smoke anything so I wouldn't be opposed to taking the baby there if need be but my mom loves coming to our house anyways. Both sets of his grandparents live nearby and have a home environment I would feel comfortable with our son staying at so those are possible options as well. I just know his mom is going to want the watch her grandson as much as possible and I'm uneasy about it. I guess it kind of stems from how she (didn't) raise my OH when he was growing up, her lack of maturity at times (in my opinion), that she is an avid alcohol drinker, etc. 

This is something I'll need to eventually talk to my OH about and I'm sure it won't be the smoothest of conversations. I'm just trying to figure out a halfway point where his mom can be involved but where I'm also not stressing out with worry :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm gonna go check Facebook for a Cheryl update while we wait for her on here :coffee: :thumbup:


----------



## Twinsie

That's tough. I don't think it's a big deal at all to tell her you are not comfortable with the baby at her house with the cigarette and marijuana smoke being around the baby. That's legit and if she doesn't get it, too bad! It's your baby. Stay strong! I agree with you, that's gross


----------



## mdscpa

That's hard Jyllian... But definitely need a talk with DH about it then her mom you have the right to think of what's best for Cameron.... It'll all be fine eventually. :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just went online and registered for a breastfeeding course held in July, as well as a program that allows expectant mothers at least 34 weeks into their pregnancy to come in and fill out all the hospital paperwork in advance, as to avoid having to do it after delivery :thumbup: Just trying to see if they offer the birthing classes during the month of July. August is cutting it too close but I'll register us for the June one if need be. Also contemplating registering my kiddos for the sibling class which prepares them for the birth of their new sibling and helps them feel more educated and comfortable with the hospital setting and visiting routine after birth. I know they'll do great, but thought it may help them feel more included and prepared. There's also a free breastfeeding clinic that's open to the public - no registering or appointment required - with certified lactation consultants to assist nursing mothers, answer questions, offer support and weigh infants. I'm glad I'm getting all this planned out so we'll be prepared! It's going to be a busy summer!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl?! :coffee:

Glad all is well Laura :dance:

Jyllian, if I was in your shoes I would not allow baby at 'MIL' house if you are not there! The circumstances is no place for an infant at all and if his mom does not realise that then in my opinion she needs to have her loose brain screws tightened up again. Yes it is going to be her grandchild but if his best interest is not taken to heart then she will have to deal with that consequences.

I smoked before I fell pregnant. I stopped before so no issues. Dh hates smoking inside the house so we ALWAYS smoked outside. I have already told DH that if he smoked he WILL wash his hands before he goes to Matthew. I also intend on enforcing these rules with my own parents when they come to visit. I will not have my son exposed to smoke hands and clothes etc and that is final. Not up for discussion and absolutely no negotiating. They all know this.

I prob sound like a bitch taking into consideration that I use to be a smoker but I'm the one who has the responsibility towards my baby. So you do what is right for Cameron and if oh's mom has a problem then it is exactly that, HER problem.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela you don't sound bitchy to me whatsoever! I feel like I may be coming across as a picky, overprotective expectant mother but so be it. My little infant son is helpless and has no way of defending himself, nor telling me anything. I feel a bit more lax with my older kids because of their age and they know what's right and wrong and can express concerns to me. I still would not want even them around any kind of smoke or possible danger. I smoked a cigarette in the garage with my OH right before going inside and getting my :bfp: on my lunch break and that was my very last. I can't stand being around cigarette smoke now and do not want anyone smoking around any of my kids and definitely not touching or holding Cameron with stinky smoke hands or clothing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I texted my OH about all the courses I was registering for and he just referred to the free breastfeeding clinic as the "free milking class" :rofl:

Men...


----------



## Jrepp

I totally forgot about scanning that breastfeeding stuff and sending it to you guys! My bad!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Milking class :rofl: 

Dh is the same and also has funny ways of referring to stuff. Breast feeding to him is "giving baby some boob" the worst was after my 2 internal exams on Friday when I complained about how sore they were. He replied "I would have been sore to if someone fist f*cked me" Sorry if that sounds crude but it was meant in the funniest way and I literally cried laughing at him :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

SO I'm sitting here writing the written aspect of the birth plan.....the more detailed one and I am literally in tears thinking about the day Luke will be here. I can't believe how emotional I am right now over something that is still at least 9 weeks away. I was thinking though that since Ronny has no desire to cut the cord I am going to ask if I can do it. There is something very (I don't know the right word to put here) about carrying the little guy inside of me and being the one to physically cut the cord that has tied us together for 9 months.


----------



## Twinsie

Symbolic? That's a great idea Jess


----------



## Jrepp

Finished up the vaginal delivery portion of my birth plan. I just need the c-section plan and I am good to go for turning it in on Thursday at my next prenatal appointment. What do you think? Am I missing anything?
 



Attached Files:







Birth preferences vaginal birth.pdf
File size: 250.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Querida87

Jess, I was knocked out during section recovery the first time, and asked to be kept awake the second time. I will most definitely ask to be knocked out should I have a third section. The recovery is sheer torture, you can't feel anything or move, you feel like you're choking on cotton and they barely even give you any ice chips (at least that's how it is here) to wet your mouth. Plus there is nothing to do, so you're paralyzed and bored and uncomfortable and can't even see your baby or spouse for an hour or so while being monitored by a nurse who will probably be rather unsympathetic.. I recommend not being awake during the recovery, waking in your room in your bed with the baby's bassinet next to you is much nicer.


----------



## Querida87

I don't remember who asked what but I'll give a quick rundown on my situation. According to my lmp and my symptom progression, My edd would be 11-30. My cycles have been irregular since coming off b/c so it's a very tentative date for me. I have my very first prenatal on the 26th. I stopped testing after 5-1, partly due to lack of spare money for unnecessary tests, partly due to the symptom progression seeming to confirm pregnancy. I look about 3-4 months in and I swear I've had butterflies and popping popcorn sensations recently, crazy as that may sound.

MB - I just read your other thread about the dog and I feel horrible. Somewhere on one of these threads, I asked you if you were anti-bully breed and promoted pitbulls as wonderful dogs (which they really are). Now I see your situation and completely understand your aversion to this particular dog. Forgive me if that comment (wherever I left it) seemed insensitive or rude.


----------



## mdscpa

https://i61.tinypic.com/14nju3s.gif

I love <3 your vaginal delivery plan.... Read them all and you seemed really organized...



​


----------



## laurac1988

Great plan Jess. Definitely think you covered everything


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great stuff Jess! I think you wanting to cut the cord is a great idea and I would think it would make me pretty emotional having to cut him from myself :)

I would love for DH to do it in my case, at the moment he says no. He has however done many things I never thought he would so hopefully once baby has been born and they ask him if he wants to he changes his mind.


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow Jess! 29 weeks!!!!!! Your plans look amazing!

Hope you get some answers soon, Querida!


----------



## mdscpa

Yay!!!!! Kenna, your slide moved to 8th month... :yipee:


----------



## Wishing1010

I have never smoked and DH quit years ago. The only smokers in the family are my dad and stepmom. I think my biggest pet peeve is people smoking a foot away from me right now! Like, hello! I have a huge belly full of baby and you think it is safe to blow smoke in my face?! Argh!


----------



## laurac1988

Smokers are my biggest pet peeve. Even more so now


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I don't think you missed a thing. I'm open to whatever it takes but obviously want vaginal. I've talked to several ladies with c sections, my mom included and it wasn't so bad. 

DH smokes cigars outside occasionally . He's stopping before baby comes but now I makes him strip down, brush and wash off before he comes near me!


----------



## cutieq

Que, sounds like you still have some sorting out to do. You're better than me. I would've begged, borrowed and stolen by now to get my hands on a test to confirm pregnancy for me. I can barely wait two weeks to see my doctor! Our bodies and "symptoms" can be so misleading and tricky. Hope you can figure things out soon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have never ever been an inconsiderate smoker when I use to smoke. I never smoked near children even when their own parents did :shock: I always smoked outside and if we were at people's house for a party etc I would normally walk away from the guests so that my smoke did not bother them.

I've never been addicted to it either as I could stop cold turkey for months on end and then one day I would just pick it up again and then stop again :haha:

I seriously also get the heeby bajeebies if people smoke near me. I had a huge fight with my mom in the beginning about smoking in the car when she came to visit or if I went to visit them. 

I am not intending to start smoking again after birth as I intend to breast feed. After that I don't like the idea of leaving baby inside to go for a smoke so I don't actually see myself picking it up again at all.


----------



## laurac1988

Same as me Cutie. I bought 50 cheapie tests online for like £5 and am STILL testing... haha. Once I saw the start of a line it was addictive


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela your DH sounds just like my OH :rofl: He's made a fisting remark before as well :haha:

Jess I'm so jealous of how organized you are! I am pretty positive my OH wants to cut the cord but perhaps I may ask to do it in the sudden case that he changes his mind. It's definitely a special moment.

Bri (hope it's OK if I abbreviate your name?) don't worry, your comment wasn't insensitive as you had no idea of my situation with my OH and dog. I love animals, especially dogs but am not fond of larger breeds personally. And having been around two bully breeds (that of my OH's and also his brother's) with the temperaments they have, it's just something I'm not comfortable at all having around my baby :nope: Their size makes them more of a danger and nuisance, in my opinion. I have three chihuahuas and although yappy at times when they hear a strange noise or see a stranger outside, they are mostly laid back and lazy. They don't slobber or wipe drool on anything. When they do get playful or hyper (normally outside) it's barely noticeable, as they each weigh around 8-10lbs. It's soooo much easier to contain an 8lb dog opposed to a 75lb+ breed. I would not be as alarmed if a chihuahua were to accidentally step or jump on a baby opposed to a large dog. I don't plan on allowing my chis to be near the baby where they are able to possibly lick him or anything and even right now I mostly keep them secluded to the back addition of our house as they shed a bit and I don't want dog hair on everything. Aside from all that, hoping you can get some answers and confirm pregnancy at your appointment! I agree with the others that I'd be going nuts trying to get my hands on any kind of test I could! Even after I got my first clear :bfp: at home I had to run to the drug store and buy a $1 cheapie test just so I could pee on something :laugh2:

Kenna I wish my OH would quit smoking. When we first found out I was pregnant he would still smoke in his vehicle with me in it (no smoking in mine!) and I finally asked him not to since he wasn't getting the hint. He chews tobacco more so now which is better because the nasty smoke smell isn't there... but the constant spitting and leaving his bottles around the house grosses me out and I'm constantly throwing them away :sick: I refuse to kiss him when he has that crap in his mouth or soon after. Maybe he'll try hard to break his disgusting habits once his son is here :shrug: I absolutely won't allow him to kiss on our baby boy with yucky chew mouth and he most def won't be spitting while holding him!

Pam I am the same. I smoked, but could quit without a problem. It's just not something I can be dependent on. My mom is a lung cancer survivor and dad died of lung cancer so it's something I shouldn't even think of doing anyways.

Where in the hell is Cheryl?! :coffee: :brat:


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok so....everyone suggested I should watch "Steel Magnolias" as the main character is named Shelby. Worst mistake ever, now I am sobbing uncontrollably. No one told me what it is about...


----------



## cutieq

Love that movie but I can see why it made you sad. Not the best suggestion! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can someone put it in the spoiler for me? What the movie is about?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Can someone put it in the spoiler for me? What the movie is about? 

Matthew must be head down still as his hiccups are seriously in my bum! Weirdest feeling ever!!!! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Smoking is probably my biggest pet peeve. I can't stand the smell! Even before becoming pregnant. It's so expensive and bad for you, I am shocked so many still smoke daily. 

Jess- great plan! I saved it so I can steal some of if :) thanks! Lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron had hiccups yesterday. I love feeling it but I'm sure it's annoying for him :laugh2: So we got a new printer at work and I tried printing addresses on a few envelopes... huge FAIL :nope: It printed crooked on the envelopes! I only wasted a few and ordered another set since I was short by two envelopes anyways. They arrive in store quickly. My invitations aren't scheduled to deliver via the postal service until the 21st so I'm thinking I'll go print out enough myself to mail to the out of town people then when we get the others I'll mail the rest to the locals :thumbup: I ordered - for the FOURTH TIME - diaper card inserts and am praying I got it right this time :dohh: The first order I didn't choose matte instead of glossy finish so called and cancelled it and reprinted. The reprints looked fine but when I got home I saw a green squiggly line under two words that transferred over from the word processor. Third order I forgot to choose matte finish :growlmad: ](*,) So I placed another order today, no squiggly lines and matte finish :wacko: [-o&lt;

I think I pulled a muscle in my abdomen yesterday when getting up off the couch. It's located around an inch above my belly button and about an inch to the right. It's not a constant pain but if I move a certain way or press on it it's sore. My OH usually helps me up by pushing my butt when I try to stand so from now on I'm either rolling off a bit then standing or having him give me an assist.

One week til my next scan! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

29 week bump.....not much change the last two weeks or so.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking great Jess! :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- I swear I always irritate the same muscle getting up off the couch or bed! It's close to/above my hip on the right side. So sensitive there! 

Nice bump Jess !


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Aaaarrrrrggghhh I just counted and 17 days left till my last day of work at crappy company aka start of maternity leave!!!!! 14 of the 17 is actual working days :yipee:


----------



## startd

Yay! You're almost done!


----------



## Twinsie

Two weeks! Awesome Pam !


----------



## Twinsie

Ps. Jess- I read your fb post on your blog about your nipples getting irritated, you can wear those small circular band aids to help!


----------



## Querida87

Thanks ladies. While I am partly going crazy to poas, I recognize that it's important to pay the lawyer for my divorce so Lalo and I can get married and that means no extra money for a couple more weeks. By then the doctor will be running all sorts of tests anyways. Part of me is terrified to see a bfn or lack of progression as well, so I hesitate to test.. I could be anywhere from 5-11 weeks now and feel some symptoms and symptom progression that I never had with my cp or my burst cysts, but had with DS2.. The nausea is mostly gone now, and the belly bloat is starting to look more prego and less chubby bloat, I get dizzy and feel this funny popcorn sensation sometimes... I just can't believe that all the things going on could be other than pregnancy, despite knowing that many things mimic pregnancy..


----------



## mdscpa

https://i57.tinypic.com/ka0f4l.gif

:wohoo: It's Cameron's V-day!!!!! :wohoo:

​


Jess - You are looking great with that HUGE bump!!!! <3 <3 <3



AFM, not really feeling well had a very bad headache again the entire day yesterday. Had my BP checked and it skyrocketed.... My doc wanted me to come in yesterday but can't due to schedule. We went to the very first clinic we visited before near our house last night and met a doc there (not OBGyn) she checked my BP and it's 160/90 she prescribed me with some medicine and the only one that is safe for pregnancy and told me to take it immediately and advised me to meet my doc first thing today. Right now i'm just dizzy and i'll probably go to our doc and meet DH there this afternoon. Hopefully everything will turn out fine and i can keep cooking Adam for few more weeks.


----------



## laurac1988

Hope all turns out ok hun and it's just a temporary spike xxx

I'm starting to get freaked out with symptoms coming and going and cramping. I have what feels like AF cramps. Stay with me Chip


----------



## mdscpa

Been asking Dr. Google lately and i'm trying to relax read a lot that it happens to about 6-8% of pregnant women in the US and 70% of them are first time moms... 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/high-blood-pressure/

I have hypertension and have been hospitalized before with a 150/95 BP that's why i'm always stressed when my BP is high esp. now that i'm pregnant. 

Hope everything will be fine to ALL OF US.... Having symptoms or not always make us go worry-freak... I have those AF cramps during the first tri... Kenna also had them accompanied with some spotting all turn out ok... So you'll be fine hun.


----------



## Wishing1010

I wasnt sure if this little baby was going to stick or not until about 13 weeks. As Daphne said, i had AF cramps (some just as bad or worse than actual period), spotting, etc. Symptoms were here one day, gone the next. Lots of worry that first trimester!!!!

Daphne, make sure you get to doc ASAP. Get yourself and Adam checked out. :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I made a typo with my last post :haha: 13 of the 17 days are working days. The ladies are learning okay so hopefully and fx they let me go earlier with full salary :D

Fi, how are you feeling?

Jyllian, happy V-day :dance: Are you feeling settled with the name Cameron now that we've all been using it! :D I think it is lovely name.

Jamie, when was your gender scan again??

Laura, I also had the af like cramps in 1st tri. Your body is doing lots of stretching and you will get uncomfy days which I know will be scary. Chip isn't going anywhere :hugs:

Daphne, I've said it on your journal and I agree with Kenna - DR SOONER RATHER THAN LATER please please please hun :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Will do Kenna, thanks... i will update you all later... Just trying to relax a bit and see what my symptoms are then will call my doc again.. Took meds to control my BP which seems to be working so i don't worry much YET.... 

Oh, and i'm trying to figure out if this was a side effect from taking the constipation syrup they prescribed me because it all happened the day i started taking it which was yesterday. DH even asked the pharmacist if it will cause me dizziness or headache and she said it won't and it will even relieve you from headache due to constipation. See what i got yesterday, high BP and a headache. Argh....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl we are still waiting... :coffee: [-(

Jess you look ready to pop!

Daphne that's scary! Glad you got checked out and be sure to follow up with your ob/gyn! Hope you are feeling better soon. Keep us updated :hugs: I think I'd rather be constipated...

Laura try not to over worry... I know, easier said than done. I worry myself at times. Baby should be nice a cozy in there and I'm sure everything's just fine :thumbup:

Pamela that's wonderful! Not much longer now!

AFM 24 weeks today and Happy V-Day to baby Cameron! :happydance:

​
My alarm went off early this morning and must have startled him, as I got a swift jab from within on either side of my belly at the same time. I stuck my hand under the left side of my belly, as I was laying on my left side, and he nudged it. I nudged back and he poked again. We did this for a minute or two on either side of my belly... and then he must have went back to sleep :sleep:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is so cute Jyllian! I think Cameron wanted to make it very clear that he is not an early riser!

Daphne, any news hun? I hope you are okay?!


----------



## laurac1988

Happy V day Cameron xxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Our shower invitations came in the mail yesterday! I wasn't expecting them until the 21st and kind of freaking out about the delay.



I got all but 5 of the 52 invites mailed. I tried printing directly on the envelopes using our new printer at work yesterday and the addresses were printing all crooked and I wasted 3 envelopes before I stopped it plus I was short two envelopes and had to order more anyways so I'm just mailing out a few close, local relatives once those come in :thumbup: Check that off the list!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam it sure seemed that way :laugh2: I wouldn't doubt he isn't a morning person... just like his daddy :winkwink:


----------



## mdscpa

sorry for making you wait ladies. We had to wait til my doc comes for his second shift. Everything went well i got a scan baby seemed to be happy and healthy inside. Heartbeat is great and he is measuring a day ahead. My BP was 110/70 he said it's fine and i have to monitor my BP again tomorrow if it becomes high again i should come back and see what needs to be done. He told me to stop the med and not to take it even if BP is high until i see him. He said it's expected to get high BP later in the pregnancy esp. for first time mom but needs to get monitored if it occurs.


----------



## Twinsie

Oh no daphne- please take good care of yourself and don't wait too long to go to the dr! Thinking of you. 

Happy v-day Cameron! That's funny he was jabbing you back jyllian!

Laura- fx for you. I think you will be fine! Stay positive

Pam- so happy for you- keep up the countdown ! My gender scan is 5/21. In 8 more days!!!!!!!!! Yippeeeee

Cheryl- bump pcs!! Where are theyyyyy :) hope you're enjoying yourself!


----------



## Twinsie

Glad to hear BP is better! Hope it stays that way!


----------



## mdscpa

DH is with me and we'll go to the nearest mall to buy some baby stuff... :dance: he excused himself from work.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Glad you saw your doc Daphne. And I'm jealous you are going shopping! I'm stuck at work #-o


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Will do Kenna, thanks... i will update you all later... Just trying to relax a bit and see what my symptoms are then will call my doc again.. Took meds to control my BP which seems to be working so i don't worry much YET....
> 
> Oh, and i'm trying to figure out if this was a side effect from taking the constipation syrup they prescribed me because it all happened the day i started taking it which was yesterday. DH even asked the pharmacist if it will cause me dizziness or headache and she said it won't and it will even relieve you from headache due to constipation. See what i got yesterday, high BP and a headache. Argh....

I don't know what your pharmacist is talking about. Headaches and dizzy ness are the most common side effects of all medications. They don't know how it will react with your body chemistry. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl we are still waiting... :coffee: [-(
> 
> Jess you look ready to pop!
> 
> Daphne that's scary! Glad you got checked out and be sure to follow up with your ob/gyn! Hope you are feeling better soon. Keep us updated :hugs: I think I'd rather be constipated...
> 
> Laura try not to over worry... I know, easier said than done. I worry myself at times. Baby should be nice a cozy in there and I'm sure everything's just fine :thumbup:
> 
> Pamela that's wonderful! Not much longer now!
> 
> AFM 24 weeks today and Happy V-Day to baby Cameron! :happydance:
> 
> ​
> My alarm went off early this morning and must have startled him, as I got a swift jab from within on either side of my belly at the same time. I stuck my hand under the left side of my belly, as I was laying on my left side, and he nudged it. I nudged back and he poked again. We did this for a minute or two on either side of my belly... and then he must have went back to sleep :sleep:

Yeah......I'm pretty big! Or he is anyways. Luke bumps my belly in the morning like that too. Happy vday!!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Our shower invitations came in the mail yesterday! I wasn't expecting them until the 21st and kind of freaking out about the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> I got all but 5 of the 52 invites mailed. I tried printing directly on the envelopes using our new printer at work yesterday and the addresses were printing all crooked and I wasted 3 envelopes before I stopped it plus I was short two envelopes and had to order more anyways so I'm just mailing out a few close, local relatives once those come in :thumbup: Check that off the list!

Those are so cute!!



mdscpa said:


> sorry for making you wait ladies. We had to wait til my doc comes for his second shift. Everything went well i got a scan baby seemed to be happy and healthy inside. Heartbeat is great and he is measuring a day ahead. My BP was 110/70 he said it's fine and i have to monitor my BP again tomorrow if it becomes high again i should come back and see what needs to be done. He told me to stop the med and not to take it even if BP is high until i see him. He said it's expected to get high BP later in the pregnancy esp. for first time mom but needs to get monitored if it occurs.

I'm glad you went and got checked out! Did they take your bp multiple times?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad that your BP went down and that Adam is okay!! *HUGE sigh of relief* Take it easy and most of all enjoy shopping :dance:

Jamie..... I cannot wait for gender scan!! :yipee: Will you announce immediately or keep us in the dark? I cannot remember if you were on the dark side or not :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Lol I'm NOT on the dark side! We aren't having our gender reveal party until 6/6 but it's gonna be hard enough keeping it from my family, I'll be telling you guys right away!! Lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Jamie... we need our gender fixes like we need our POAS fixes :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies for well wishes.... We just arrived home and too tired from walking around. Here's what we got just a few. 2 sets of sleeping suits from 3-12 mos, a blanket, additional cloth diapers, nursing wrap, additional nursing bra and disposable pad, clippers and pins, bath tub and a diaper bag which is doesn't look like one... DH wanted something he could carry everywhere unlike those that's so girly :haha: We just need baby's toiletries and diapers. We really need to finish everything this week (crib and car seat) just in case Adam decided to come early.... 

https://i57.tinypic.com/5a2c1z.jpg​

Jess, he checked a couple of times then again after an hour all of them were normal so maybe the meds i got from our old clinic worked. He wanted me to take my bp tomorrow (we have at work) and if it's high i need to come in to get other tests. FX it stays normal coz the travel alone is so exhausting....


----------



## mdscpa

Will catch up with the other posts tomorrow.... <3


----------



## startd

Glad you're ok Daphne! Hope Adam stays comfy in there for a little longer
Thanks Pam, feeling good here, looking forward to our scan next week.
Hope everyone else is having a good week
Laura - those first few weeks are a bit anxiety provoking! Hope everything is ok - I'm sure it is


----------



## Jrepp

Ok, so I couldn't upload the papers I got from the breast feeding class as a pdf file because it was too large. If you are interested in looking at what I got I uploaded it to google drive and make the file viewable. Ignore (or enjoy) the comments on the sides.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzaF5tlGOllLVkprak9wN3NQZFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks Jess!!

Daphne- I hope your Bp is normal tomorrow! Nice shopping trip! Good luck getting the car seat and other stuff done before Adam arrives!


----------



## Jrepp

Just finished the c-section plan.....boy was it hard to figure out when it's something I really really don't want. It's looking more and more like they would have to put me completely under and I don't want to miss the birth of my little one :cry: but here it is if anyone is interested.
 



Attached Files:







Birth preferences c-section.pdf
File size: 256.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Ladies! I love checking in on this thread to see how all of you are doing with your pregnancies! I hope to join you soon! So glad it seems everyone is doing great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Excited for scans next week Fi and Jamie :dance:

Daphne, looks like a pretty successful shopping trip :D

Thanks for the info Jess and I really hope with all my heart you get the birth you want. Good to be prepared for worst case but hoping you can get a wonderful vaginal!!

AFM: My mom confirmed when she is coming to visit which is last week in May. So now I know my baby shower will be that Saterday :dance: I'm so excited to have another shower!

Also at the clinic for check-up, I'll update again later. So far I got a free flu shot with some other pregnant mommies. My immune system really has not been the best with all my infections so I took the shot as I'm having my baby at beginning of our winter. I cannot be a FTM with a newborn and flu :D


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl we are still waiting... :coffee: [-(
> 
> Jess you look ready to pop!
> 
> Daphne that's scary! Glad you got checked out and be sure to follow up with your ob/gyn! Hope you are feeling better soon. Keep us updated :hugs: I think I'd rather be constipated...
> 
> Laura try not to over worry... I know, easier said than done. I worry myself at times. Baby should be nice a cozy in there and I'm sure everything's just fine :thumbup:
> 
> Pamela that's wonderful! Not much longer now!
> 
> AFM 24 weeks today and Happy V-Day to baby Cameron! :happydance:
> 
> ​
> My alarm went off early this morning and must have startled him, as I got a swift jab from within on either side of my belly at the same time. I stuck my hand under the left side of my belly, as I was laying on my left side, and he nudged it. I nudged back and he poked again. We did this for a minute or two on either side of my belly... and then he must have went back to sleep :sleep:



Thanks Jyllian.... I stopped the med for constipation just in case it's triggering my BP to be high and causing me headache.... Like you said i'd rather be constipated :haha: 

Your bump really is big now and you look beautiful as always.... :dance: Oh, Adam is the same when DH's alarm goes off in the morning I think he gets startled by the loud noise once DH turns it off, Adam will settle down and we both fall asleep again.... :D

It's good that you invites came in early.... They look good... And oh, goodluck with your scan next week.


----------



## mdscpa

It definitely was, Pam... But it was hard coz i've been sleepy the whole time so when we got into the car to head home i immediately fell asleep. DH woke me up once we arrived home.... Feeling fine right now. Be at work in a few hours and will check my BP hopefully it stayed in the normal range..

Goodluck with the shot hun.... At least you get to be poked with something long, hard and pointy (if you know what i mean) :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

https://i57.tinypic.com/vqjwb4.gif

:yipee: TWW (14 days) til halfway through!!!! Goodluck with your scan next week can't wait to see your lil boy again :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Hi Ladies! I love checking in on this thread to see how all of you are doing with your pregnancies! I hope to join you soon! So glad it seems everyone is doing great!

Ah thanks for checking in on us hun :hugs:
We also hope to have you here sooner rather than later! GO BFP 
:dust: :dust: :dust:



mdscpa said:


> It definitely was, Pam... But it was hard coz i've been sleepy the whole time so when we got into the car to head home i immediately fell asleep. DH woke me up once we arrived home.... Feeling fine right now. Be at work in a few hours and will check my BP hopefully it stayed in the normal range..
> 
> Goodluck with the shot hun.... At least you get to be poked with something long, hard and pointy (if you know what i mean) :haha:

Oh my oh my you naughty naughty girl!! :lol:
Flu shot went well, didn't feel a thing so now we just keep FX I don't get sick.

I'm going to update a separate post with the other news from my check-up in a few minutes.


----------



## mdscpa

35 weeks pregnant bumpdate:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2jeafl4.jpg​

26 and 35 Weeks Barebump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2dtn7uh.jpg​

18 and 35 Weeks Bump Comparison:


Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/4ios41.jpg​


Baby's Growing Hands: 8-35 Weeks

https://i61.tinypic.com/2qvqlxt.jpg https://i58.tinypic.com/qp2h5d.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/fm48s3.gif





​
 



Attached Files:







35 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 0









26 vs 35 Weeks Barebump.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0









18 vs 35 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Check Up at clinic today :D

I saw "my" nurse today, the one I want to always see because she really seems to know what she is doing!

Anyway, FH is now 37cm and I'm almost 34 weeks. I don't take FH THAT seriously anymore as Matthew measured according to LMP at my scans. I don't think he is overly big or anything so I'm fine.

BP was really low this morning was like 91/59 but rather low than high. Plus I don't feel dizzy or lightheaded. I'm sooooo use to low blood pressure which is my normal that I don't think the nrs affect me :haha:

Annoyed at the "other" nurse who I saw at 32 weeks because she said that I will only get seen again at 38 weeks and from there once a week. I insisted on coming back at 34 weeks because the nurse I have seen the whole time said every 2 weeks until 36 weeks. I don't know what the hell is up with that nurse and why she does not seem to want to follow through.

Anyway so my next appointment with "my" nurse is in 2 weeks when I will be 36 weeks and then after that she will see me weekly till birth. I figured that she works alone on Thursdays so I'm keeping my appointments on Thursdays and hopefully I wont have to see the other one :haha:

Matthew is also head down, she could clearly feel his head and I can clearly see his back when I lie down in the bath as an example. She mentioned that he has also started moving down as well which is a good sign. She also looked at the "ECG" that I got for Matthew on Friday when I went to the hospital and it showed that there were a few braxton hicks (I clearly did not feel any of them) and that his heart rate went up when they happened which indicates that he has a "healthy" response to contractions. All good signs so far that vaginal will be good for us both :D

Sorry I try to keep my updates short but they always seem to have a mind of their own... they get longer by themselves it is really not me :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Daphne - you're only 2 days off when I gave birth to Luca. Not long now!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, are you planning on baking this little guy a bit longer? :haha:

Have you decided on a name yet? Or are you going to wait until he is born before naming him?


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty, it's gonna be a milestone for me having pass anyone's early delivery date i know of.... :D 

Did Luca require any medical attention when he arrived? Like help in breathing etc?


----------



## mdscpa

Laura, only 2 days til scan... :yipee: FX everything stays well as always.....


----------



## laurac1988

I'm hoping so too hun. In two dyas things are going to get awesome or really crappy...


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's just full of awesomeness!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm certainly keeping my fingers crossed that he hangs in there for a little longer than his brother did! Luca had a little bit of help with his breathing but it wasn't anything extreme. Breastfeeding was the hardest part because he struggled to latch properly for the first couple of weeks. 

DH has picked Alfie James for this LO. I quite like it :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I quite like it too :D

Did dh say you will start trying again soon after for girl :haha: I remember you saying he joked about that.


----------



## mdscpa

Unrelated to pregnancy... DH was supposed to pick me up now from work about 30 mins but he's stuck with an exploded tire.. :cry: glad he's safe. He has an extra tire so he changed it himself and its a challenge for him coz this is his first time.


----------



## MamaBunny2

So excited for the upcoming scans! It def IS a new obsession now that POAS has long passed. Laura it will be GOOD news :flower: I was super nervous for my first appointment at 10 weeks, even with having no prior losses. I was holding my breath while the doc searched for a heartbeat. Jamie thank goodness you are sharing with us! I don't think we can hold out much longer waiting on Cheryl's reveal AND then adding yours on top! We won't tell you family :winkwink: I have no patience lol

Daphne I'm so excited for you! Seems like you and DH have just about everything ready to go... just gotta take care of the Crib, diapers and car seat! Hopefully your BP stays down :thumbup: Oh wow glad your DH is safe! Did it burst while he was driving? That's be so scary!!!

Pamela so glad to hear everything seems right on track for a healthy, vaginal delivery! I just can't imagine what that would feel like for a baby, all squished inside and upside down for weeks on end :wacko: 

And I'm still anxiously awaiting Cheryl's bump-date... :-=

Aww Kirsty the name Alfie is cute. Would you guys call him AJ? We figured Cameron may be called CJ but my OH has been calling him Cam for short.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks jyllian unfortunately he needs to take care of the car's tire before the car seat... :(

Oh and BP was down tooooooooo low at 90/60.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Definitely! Probably was better it happened BEFORE he picked you up... or your BP could have been much higher. Glad it's down! Is that dangerously low? I'm not educated on BP :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was able to capture a jab from Cameron yesterday while at work. He seems to be growing more responsive to my belly pokes lately.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFJQzSuxVVE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mdscpa

Like you i have no idea if its dangerously low or something all i know is that its lower than normal. I was told by our doc to come it if its high but never said anything when its low. We're finally home... :)


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Cameron says, "you poke me , i'll kick you!!!!" :rofl: really nice seeing them move, punch and kick. So glad he is getting stronger...


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> Hi Ladies! I love checking in on this thread to see how all of you are doing with your pregnancies! I hope to join you soon! So glad it seems everyone is doing great!

I hope you are able to join us in a few days!! 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Excited for scans next week Fi and Jamie :dance:
> 
> Daphne, looks like a pretty successful shopping trip :D
> 
> Thanks for the info Jess and I really hope with all my heart you get the birth you want. Good to be prepared for worst case but hoping you can get a wonderful vaginal!!
> 
> AFM: My mom confirmed when she is coming to visit which is last week in May. So now I know my baby shower will be that Saterday :dance: I'm so excited to have another shower!
> 
> Also at the clinic for check-up, I'll update again later. So far I got a free flu shot with some other pregnant mommies. My immune system really has not been the best with all my infections so I took the shot as I'm having my baby at beginning of our winter. I cannot be a FTM with a newborn and flu :D

I completely understand why you got the shot. Are you normally getting sick easily or is this new?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Check Up at clinic today :D
> 
> I saw "my" nurse today, the one I want to always see because she really seems to know what she is doing!
> 
> Anyway, FH is now 37cm and I'm almost 34 weeks. I don't take FH THAT seriously anymore as Matthew measured according to LMP at my scans. I don't think he is overly big or anything so I'm fine.
> 
> BP was really low this morning was like 91/59 but rather low than high. Plus I don't feel dizzy or lightheaded. I'm sooooo use to low blood pressure which is my normal that I don't think the nrs affect me :haha:
> 
> Annoyed at the "other" nurse who I saw at 32 weeks because she said that I will only get seen again at 38 weeks and from there once a week. I insisted on coming back at 34 weeks because the nurse I have seen the whole time said every 2 weeks until 36 weeks. I don't know what the hell is up with that nurse and why she does not seem to want to follow through.
> 
> Anyway so my next appointment with "my" nurse is in 2 weeks when I will be 36 weeks and then after that she will see me weekly till birth. I figured that she works alone on Thursdays so I'm keeping my appointments on Thursdays and hopefully I wont have to see the other one :haha:
> 
> Matthew is also head down, she could clearly feel his head and I can clearly see his back when I lie down in the bath as an example. She mentioned that he has also started moving down as well which is a good sign. She also looked at the "ECG" that I got for Matthew on Friday when I went to the hospital and it showed that there were a few braxton hicks (I clearly did not feel any of them) and that his heart rate went up when they happened which indicates that he has a "healthy" response to contractions. All good signs so far that vaginal will be good for us both :D
> 
> Sorry I try to keep my updates short but they always seem to have a mind of their own... they get longer by themselves it is really not me :rofl:

I really wish that they would standardize prenatal care! One of my docs had said monthly until 36 weeks and then weekly from there but the hospital website and apa say 2 week appointments start week 28-36 and then weekly after that. Don't worry too muchabout your blood pressure. Mine is usually lower than that, and fundal height is considered normal +/- 3 cm so you're good there. Since Matthew is head down he's probably stretching your uterus up some.



laurac1988 said:


> I'm hoping so too hun. In two dyas things are going to get awesome or really crappy...

Praying it's an amazing day! Are you going to update us? Pics?



mdscpa said:


> Thanks jyllian unfortunately he needs to take care of the car's tire before the car seat... :(
> 
> Oh and BP was down tooooooooo down at 90/60.

Glad to hear your bp was down. The 90's are a great place to be. The lower 80's are concerning and so is anything below 70.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I was able to capture a jab from Cameron yesterday while at work. He seems to be growing more responsive to my belly pokes lately.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFJQzSuxVVE&feature=youtu.be

I watched this like 3 times on Facebook last night.


----------



## MamaBunny2

My OH was so pleased I got a clear kick captured on video finally :happydance: I can't wait til he gets bigger and the movements are much more visually noticeable!


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I quite like it too :D
> 
> Did dh say you will start trying again soon after for girl :haha: I remember you saying he joked about that.

DH wants another 2 after Alfie but I'm 80% sure I'm done. If this pregnancy is anything like it was with Luca, I won't even consider another baby. If not - maybe in a few years! 

Jyllian (sorry if I've spelt your name wrong) - he'll be an Alfie. I wanted to use the name Alfred for his birth certificate but DH doesn't think it goes well with Luca's name :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

You spelled it right! I like Alfred, and called Alfie :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Daphne*
Glad dh is okay! Sorry about the tyre though, sucks when that happens.

Glad your blood pressure is lower today :hugs: I would not worry too much about low blood pressure unless it makes you faint. Mine is normally low as well and Dr says rather low than high :thumbup:

*Jyllian*
Cool video!! 

I wonder what being upside down feels like for weeks on end too :haha: I don't think it bothers them much.

*Jess*
I don't normally get the flu easily, the common cold does come around every once in a while.

I never use to get bladder/kidney pipe infection but in the last 8 months I've had it 4 times. I just don't want to take a chance with the flu now. Flu shot was free and they said safe for pregnant mommies so why not in my opinion.

I agree with the prenatal care being standard. Especially since the 2 work at the same clinic and the one contradicts everything the other says. The nurse I don't like is the contradicting one and I've gotten the impression she wants to do the minimum so that's why I would rather not see her anymore.

Kenna is also being seen 2 weekly till 36 weeks and then once a week after that. That seems to be normal so I would suggest you insist that they see you every 2 weeks and then weekly as per the website!

*Kirsty*
I also think you can do Alfred on certificate and call him Alfie. That way both parties wins :D


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pam. Im just dizzy so maybe thats from low BP and headache from higher one i think... DH was pissed he had to change it under a 40 degree sun coupled with mild sand storm so it was definitely a challenge for him. He thought he couldn't fix it because he never watched a video or saw anyone how to. He just need to get an extra tyre just in case it happens again (God forbid).


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne, I'm assuming you mean 40 degrees in celsius? In fahrenheit, which is what I'm used to, is like 104! Holy crap! I'm doing good to manage when we have 80F days here in Ohio.


----------



## mdscpa

Yep its in celcius it's summer here now. Even water from the faucet is hot at noon time you can make a coffee out of it... :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow! I'm assuming it's a dry heat? Here in Ohio we get humidity and a few days ago it was around 80F or so and humid so I was a bit uncomfortable. But I love warmer weather! Wintertime is so dreary and blah! The sun is shining today and it's about 60F so very nice!


----------



## mdscpa

Yep very dry no humid whatsoever that what you get in a dessert. Here's a pic sent by DH earlier before he knew there's a prob in the car. See those dusts? Oh and he got a scold from me for taking a pic again while driving... :haha:


https://i59.tinypic.com/2jg80uc.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

No photo Daphne :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

My due date still isn't on the first page with the others :cry:

But my gender is though! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

At the ob.....have to go for a scan because my uterus is measured quite a bit smaller than it should be right now. Talked to anesthesiology and I can not have an epidural r sigh


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- yay for low bp! That stinks about the tire. Glad he was able to fix it. and holy hell that's hot!!! I barely tolerate 80 degrees lol!! I'd much rather be cold end bundled up!! 

Pam- flu shot is always best around kids and babies! Their immune systems aren't as strong, so Good Job! 

Jess- I like your birth plan. I hope you get exactly what you want! 

Cheryl- ????!!!!!???? :) 

Laura- GL at ur appt! Can't wait to hear an update! 

Afm: I just almost passed out talking to my boss (nanny family's mom). Thankfully she's a nurse! I think my blood sugar dropped suddenly or something but I went pale and sweaty and weak in the knees . And had to sit down fast. She gave me a few crackers and water and I felt better slowly after a few mins. My ears were ringing and my vision blurry. It was awful! She says it's bcuz the baby is requiring more blood now and I have to eat more iron rich foods, etc. I guess i don't!? Not too sure what foods have a lot of iron besides beef which I know I don't eat a lot of .. But that was not a pleasant feeling. My head still feels a bit dizzy and hot. Wonder if my BP dropped too? 

Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, do you have any vits? I was prescribed with iron and calcium supplements starting 2nd tri which im still taking up to now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MamaBunny2

24 week bare belly photos:

Spoiler


And some bare belly progression photos:​

Spoiler

​

Here's some of the Hershey candy bar birth announcements I've made. I did the pink ones for a good friend and his girlfriend when their daughter was born a few years ago and the blue ones for my friend (who is 2 weeks ahead of me pregnant right now!) the year before last and also made some for my ex husband and his girlfriend when she gave birth to their son this past October. My mom had ordered some from a specialty place when my son was born and they cost a pretty penny I'm sure. I made some myself when my daughter was born. Would like to make some when Cameron's born but I'll have to figure out the printer situation as I've been using the one at work. Maybe some photo announcements at first then I can always make the candy bars later...


Spoiler
[IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/PJWEUtsACTa8xJK5AQeco4Mhsc3_NO5dazACxB3QLB4=w765-h565-no​


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah your barebump really looks good. Big big difference when you made the progression, just beautiful.... Love those candy bar announcements very creative.... :D


----------



## Twinsie

I take a prenatal plus extra omega supplement but I'm not sure if there is any extra iron in the prenatal. I'll have to look. I did look up iron requirements for pregnant women and I was surprised at the iron % difference for pregnant women vs non pregnant. (18 mg/day vs. 27 mg) and that's a big difference! You'd think the dr would've told me to increase iron. That's good your taking those supplements daphne! I should look into that now Especially since foods that are considered iron rich foods don't even have THAT much iron in them. Broccoli is like 2.5 mg per serving. I would have to eat like 10 servings lol. I have bad enough gas now, could you imagine the gas after 10 servings of broccoli!!!! Yikes! Lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

The prenatals I'm currently taking, now that my bottle of Target UpandUp brand prenatals are all gone, say Virtprex which is generic for Triveen-Prx on the label. 

The little white pill next to it is my biotin I take daily. When I asked about a prenatal prescription my doctor recommended I get them from a local supermarket that doesn't charge anything :thumbup: I got the script sent over by him and recently started these ones. The pharmacist said they have DHA in them... not sure if my other ones did or not :shrug: There's 26mg of iron (144% daily value). They are HUGE compared to my previous prenatals but they kinda smell like chocolate coated candy to me and are ssoftgels and go down easily.

Speaking of broccoli... my OH and I had sides of it with our dinner last Sunday while out to eat for Mother's Day with his dad. The next day we spent the evening on the couch ripping ass left and right and waving the nauseating clouds at each other :rofl: It was TERRIBLE! :sick: I'm like 'OMG what _normal_ couple actually does this shit?!' :dohh: We aren't right... We made each other promise to swear off the broccoli for a little while :laugh2:

He started putting the new bedroom doors up yesterday evening. This one is my son's (before he installed the doorknob) and still need to get my daughter's and Cameron's up. 

It made such a difference! The doors we had prior were just hollow wood grain and the door jamb was the previous old wood but I painted that white to match the casing and doors :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

I was taking prenatal vits with iron (after finishing fertilaid) right around my :bfp: and omega 3 capsules for months while TTC up until our very first visit to an OB. She immediately said i have to stop them because i don't need them that early.... she just kept on repeating it and told me to just take baby aspirin (which im still taking). She asked me who prescribed them and told her about our old OB (fertility specialist). I asked her why i should stop them and she said it might affect the growth of my baby i dont want to believe her because i did a research about those still i did what she wanted me to do. But had to change a hospital because i dont feel confident at that place.

You better ask your doc about iron and calcium supplements you may have a prenatal vits but it might not be enough for you and your baby. Also they are way easier to take than to eat 10 servings of broccoli to satisfy your daily iron needs. :haha:

Here's the vitamins im taking:

1. Baby aspirin since first visit with an OB
2. Iron and Calcium supplements since 2nd try

Our current doc told me to continue taking them and the last doc (before this current hospital) she told me the same and when we asked if i could take pregnacare amd omega 3 with them she said i can but theres no need because our son is growing on track and adding more vitamins might make him HUUUUGEEEE. That's why those two supplements were just sitting in the drawer waiting to get expired... :D


Sorry, i was just planning on writing a short reply but it has its own mind. :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:


> At the ob.....have to go for a scan because my uterus is measured quite a bit smaller than it should be right now. Talked to anesthesiology and I can not have an epidural r sigh

Hope everything turns out well Jess.... :hugs: FX it's just because of your built and nothing to worry about.... Sorry about the epidural issue....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess so you're saying you cannot have an epi for delivery, whther it be vaginally or cesarean? I recall you saying there was a different way they can go about numbing you for cesarean... will you be awake for the birth if that's the case?


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks ladies! My dr seemed very uninterested in what kind of prenatal I was taking or what was in it as long as it has omegas for baby's brain development. So I checked and mine has sufficient omegas so I didn't really look into if it had everything else I needed. I just bought some iron and calcium on amazon so I should be good once those arrive! What's the baby aspirin helpful for daphne?


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Daphne- yay for low bp! That stinks about the tire. Glad he was able to fix it. and holy hell that's hot!!! I barely tolerate 80 degrees lol!! I'd much rather be cold end bundled up!!
> 
> Pam- flu shot is always best around kids and babies! Their immune systems aren't as strong, so Good Job!
> 
> Jess- I like your birth plan. I hope you get exactly what you want!
> 
> Cheryl- ????!!!!!???? :)
> 
> Laura- GL at ur appt! Can't wait to hear an update!
> 
> Afm: I just almost passed out talking to my boss (nanny family's mom). Thankfully she's a nurse! I think my blood sugar dropped suddenly or something but I went pale and sweaty and weak in the knees . And had to sit down fast. She gave me a few crackers and water and I felt better slowly after a few mins. My ears were ringing and my vision blurry. It was awful! She says it's bcuz the baby is requiring more blood now and I have to eat more iron rich foods, etc. I guess i don't!? Not too sure what foods have a lot of iron besides beef which I know I don't eat a lot of .. But that was not a pleasant feeling. My head still feels a bit dizzy and hot. Wonder if my BP dropped too?
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else??

I've had that happen a couple of times. Mine always seems to be from low sugar levels and not drinking enough. Look at choosemyplate.gov for help on foods high in things. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess so you're saying you cannot have an epi for delivery, whther it be vaginally or cesarean? I recall you saying there was a different way they can go about numbing you for cesarean... will you be awake for the birth if that's the case?

I can't have an epidural at all. The anesthesiologist was very clear on that, but in a super nice way. They usually go in at either L1 or L2 for epidurals, but with my spina bifida right there they can't. They can't go higher because the spinal cord ends just above L1 and they can't go lower because of the pars fracture at L5 and the fact that it won't numb the right parts. Even without the spina bifida, she said the blood disorder makes things way too risky.

So if I need something for pain, they can do a PAC line which is a line inserted into my arm that has a pump I can use to self administer pain meds. She does have to do some research though because of the allergies I have to a lot of pain medications. If they have to do a c-section they will have to fully sedate me using morphine or fentynol and I would not be conscious. I did almost cry at that but calmly told her how important it was for at least one of us to be present at the birth of our child and she said they could get Ronny before they actually take Luke out but not while they are cutting me open.



Twinsie said:


> Thanks ladies! My dr seemed very uninterested in what kind of prenatal I was taking or what was in it as long as it has omegas for baby's brain development. So I checked and mine has sufficient omegas so I didn't really look into if it had everything else I needed. I just bought some iron and calcium on amazon so I should be good once those arrive! What's the baby aspirin helpful for daphne?

The baby asprin is supposed to help thin the blood. Some doctors say its ok, some say absolutely not. I've heard it go both ways, but I've also heard that you should stop taking it after the first trimester.


----------



## Jrepp

Ok so as for the doctor appointment: everything was looking pretty a-ok. Lukes heart rate was at 135 and they weren't too concerned until they did the belly measurement. My fundal height was at 25.5cm so they rounded up to 26. Given all of my issues they were concerned that Luke was small and sent me for an ultrasound just to check on him. He is actually measuring 30 weeks almost everywhere and weighs 3.5 pounds already. I'm just measuring small because Luke is in a really weird position, and still transverse. He's actually in a position that may make it impossible for him to flip later (don't really want this because then c-section is mandatory). The sonographer had a really hard time measuring him with the way he is laying, but I have another full scan with 3D on Tuesday so hopefully he moves a bit so we get some good shots.


----------



## mdscpa

As per my prior doc it helps with the blood flow between you and the baby. She prescribed it the very first time she thought baby is not getting the nutrients she needed. When i transferred to another doc she said to continue it when i told her what i was taking. Then this newest doc asked me if i'm taking baby aspirin iron and calcium when i said yes he said the same thing continue and don't add some more... Actually omega 3 is much needed during third tri but my doc told me there's no need. I wanted to take mine but i just followed them.


https://i62.tinypic.com/2zrjk39.jpg

1. Ferose (iron) 100 mg evening because it causes drowsiness
1. Jusprin "Baby" aspirin 81mg evening (if you plan on takin this make sure it's "BABY" aspirin) 
1. Calcivyte 600 mg with vitamin D 125 IU morning.

Please note that you CANNOT take iron and calcium at the same time and must be taken after meals. Ask your doc if it's ok for you to take them.

Oh and BTW, the most important are iron and calcium you can take baby aspirin or not. I just did because my docs want me to.


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything went well Jess. Lukes still has few more weeks to move at most 35 weeks then the chance becomes less than 3% after than and less than 1% days before birth FX he change his position for you to have a vaginal birth.

Oh i cant wait to see Luke in 3D.... :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

This is a good article for hospital bag stuff! The numbing spray for your downtown area really seems to help after labor!

https://livelikeyouarerich.com/11-s...labor-bag-for-women-only/?pp=0#_a5y_p=1775932


----------



## mdscpa

And the crib is fixed!!!! :dance: will set it up soon don't want the covers to accumulate dust. :haha: car seat will be done later this afternoon when there's no more sun. It's 13:41 hrs so it's impossible to go outside without getting burned. Next on the list, hospital bag....thanks to the article Jamie... 

https://i58.tinypic.com/294l1ug.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've never been concerned about taking extra vitamins/supplements aside from my prenatal... just cause I've never been advised to by my caregiver. I was taking biotin daily to help with my hair and nails, but discontinued once I got my :bfp: and once I got the OK from my doctor I began taking it again, closer to second tri. I joke with my OH that our son is going to look like Chewbacca when he's born :laugh2:


Jess hopefully Luke moves into position soon so you have a much better chance at vaginal delivery! That stinks you'd have to be completely sedated for a cesarean, and I wonder why they won't allow your DH to be present until they begin to pull the baby out? You would think they'd let him sit up by your head, with a big drape hung so he can't see anything until Luke is out? I mean, that's what I've always see on TV, even the real life shows. :shrug:

Daphne the crib is cute! Check that off the list :thumbup: My mom takes "baby" aspirin. She's always called it that then one doctor she saw kept correcting her, saying it was "low dose" not "baby"... whatevs dude :roll:

I was dying yesterday evening! I suddenly got theee worst gas ever while out running errands with my OH. I ran inside the post office to mail the last few invites then let one rip when I hopped back into his truck. He was like "Really?"... then as we took off I hear "Holy sh*t" and look over to him with his sweatshirt pulled up over his nose :rofl: He begged me to roll down my window so I cracked it a teeny tiny bit. He rolled his all the way down and stuck his head out :laugh2: I got him again in the kitchen, so while making himself a bowl of cereal he used whole milk instead of Lactaid (he has a lactose issue) and promised to get me back :haha: I got him again on the couch too :happydance: Poor guy.


----------



## Twinsie

Omg jyllian- I am equally horrified/amused at you and your OH fart battles. Lol!! 

Daphne- hooray for the crib being fixed!! One thing down, two to go! 

I feel like I might have felt the baby last night but I'm not sure! It felt like a little bubble popping in my belly lol. Twice. But then was gone.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh it gets baaaaad around our house :rofl: That's why I found it fitting to insert a diaper card that says "Our boy's sure to be a pooper" :haha: It runs in the family :laugh2: I'm so glad my OH and I are totally comfortable around each other. I'm not nervous about him seeing anything happening down south when it's time to deliver, if he chooses to look.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Twinsie said:


> I feel like I might have felt the baby last night but I'm not sure! It felt like a little bubble popping in my belly lol. Twice. But then was gone.

I've been feeling this LO since 13-14 weeks. It's a lot easier to know what you're experiencing the second time around :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I bet it was baby! I told my OH that sometimes the little kicks feel like bubble guts :laugh2: Like little bubbles popping inside. Love it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

We may have posted this much earlier in the thread... I think it's too funny. I would love for my OH to experience the pains of labor :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw5ayibQ-E0


----------



## Twinsie

I've seen that video before. It's kind of amusing.. This is why women have the babies!! Lol. Men can't handle pain! They are such wimps I swear. DH complains about the needle getting blood drawn.


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 16 weeks, Jamie!!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Check out the fly guys......there pregnancy video is hilarious


----------



## mdscpa

*https://i58.tinypic.com/156bjx0.gif

 Little Matthew is now pre-term. 



https://i57.tinypic.com/2hnnxc0.gif

 Happy V-day to little your little boy. 







*​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I finished the hospital bags last night. I am literally only taking baby's diaper bag and an overnight bag with bare minimum.
I am not anticipating any complications so don't see that we'll stay longer. However I'll be prepared so I have an extra bag at home that I packed. If we should stay longer DH can come and fetch it as it has extra clothes for me and baby, diapers, maternity pads etc.

After that I cleaned out the nursery to make sure there is no left over laundry standing around, the 5 different bags I had to choose from was packed away and when I started to clean I went into deep clean mode which is like spring cleaning but add OCD :rofl: I literally had a special nozzle on the vacuum so that I can vacuum the underside of the crib, nursing chair etc. 

I paid for my OCD cleaning after when I got ready for bed. I drank loads of water because I got tons of braxtons which weren't sore but not pleasant either. Got into bed and fell asleep like within 5 minutes so I thought bonus.... WRONG when I had to go for my first pee I could LITERALLY not walk, I rolled over and my back screamed in pain... my back even woke DH :haha: Anyway I could not stand up off of bed and when I did manage that I could not get up straight or move my legs so I ended up crawling in pain with my big german shepherd dog thinking I was playing and biting at my hands.

GOOD part of that story is I made it to the toilet in time without peeing on the dog :yipee: :haha:

I have a little get together with some of the pregnant ladies in town this morning aka pregnant chicks going to stuff their faces so my bump pic will follow a bit later!


----------



## mdscpa

Laura, good luck on your scan today not that you need it though.... FX all is well... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies! Chip is absolutely perfect! Spot on 7+5 and heart rate 159bpm

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Well, hello there Chip.... Glad s/he is doing great.... Happy for you both.... And that pic is amazing... :D


----------



## cutieq

Wonderful news Laura! 

Pam, that sounds just painful. I cleaned out out mail drawer and "junk drawer" last night. I think I'm on a mission now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow 34 weeks Pam! And V-Day for you Dani! :happydance:

I give up on Cheryl, she must really be enjoying her babymoon. Hoping all is well and will patiently wait for her next update :coffee:

Laura that's fantastic news! Love the photo!

Pamela, so glad you made it to the toilet in time without showering the dog :rofl: Looking forward to your bump photo!

Daphne, it's so bizarre to hear you talk about getting your bag ready for the hospital... I can't believe it's nearly time! How has your BP been?

I am working again this weekend. Was up and in here at 7am. It's a bit humid today... I cannot wait to get home and do something around the house. Our grass needs mowed something terrible, kitchen needs cleaned, carpets vacuumed and hoping my OH will be motivated to get the trim and baseboard installed in our bedroom with me and maybe even hang our closet doors. I always have housework on my mind :dohh:

About 72 more hours until my next ultrasound!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

34 Weeks Bump :D Bonus facial features included :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/uyPLgSl.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love it!!! It's always a pleasure getting to see your face with the beautiful bump!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks Jyllian... you made me blush :blush:

Nursery about 90% ready :D

https://i.imgur.com/fBlA6MH.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> Hey ladies! Chip is absolutely perfect! Spot on 7+5 and heart rate 159bpm
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!

Such amazing news :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm so glad that chip is doing perfectly Laura! I bet you are so relieved!!

Cute bump Pam! You sure are getting there.


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> 34 Weeks Bump :D Bonus facial features included :rofl:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/uyPLgSl.jpg


Hello beautiful Matthew's mommy... :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Beautiful bump pig Pam! You are so pretty! Love your eyes . Good job being productive! Sorry you had to crawl to the potty in pain! My dog would've been jumping on my back hoping for a ride if I was crawling on the floor lol 

Laura- congrats!!! Very very happy for you and healthy baby chip. Such a happy picture :) wonderful news 

Daphne- how is your bp? 

Jyllian- I don't know how you get up so early on a Saturday! Huge props to you and then you go home and work around the house! Housework is good exercise though! Hope OH is motivated ;) 

I have my brother in laws wedding today. Still haven't decided which dress to wear but I got two cute ones in the mail yesterday just in time! So I'll try them on soon and decide. I'll have DH take a Pic of me since i do need to take a 16 week bump pic too!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian & Jamie, thanks for checking in my BP and thank God it's back to normal..... Guess i just needed some rest glad Friday was our day-off (from work not household chores :haha:) 

Oh, it's really getting near, i'm on my TWW to 37 weeks full-term but still wanted to finish 38w6d as that is what really considered a full term. Beyond that i'll be so desperate to want him out.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the compliments ladies! Much needed :hugs:

Finance depression just hit and I'm in bed 18h30 bawling my eyes out and unable to stop :cry: I know it will be okay just seems like I need to cry now.

Glad your bp is still behaving Daphne! :yipee: I call 37 weeks just term and then later I'll say full term if that makes sense.

At the get together I had with other preggy ladies today therte was one lady who had emergency c-section for placenta privia (not sure of spelling) at 35 weeks and her baby did not need ANY help with ventilators or anything like that. He is just perfect, saw him with my own eyes so helps me relax that if we go earlier we'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Daphne - you're only 2 days off when I gave birth to Luca. Not long now!! :haha:

About 4 hours and 20 minutes and I'll pass this one Kirsty :dance: FX i'm not jinxing myself :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

That's great Pam more reassurance from people you know/meet irl... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - I'm glad your heart has settled itself. Do they know why it jumped up so high?

Pam - Oh no! What's wrong?

Jamie - Have fun at the wedding! I can't wait to see what dress you picked.

Jyllian - Doesn't it seem like there is always something to do? I wish everything could magically just get done so we can relax until Luke comes, and you are doing so much more than just cleaning. I am a bit miffed by your SO not doing so much when you are the one that is pregnant.

AFM: Luke was able to pull his leg free last night.....or at least it feels like it. I thought for sure when he was pushing on me that he was going to bust right out of my skin. I was reading more about Lukes position and it seems as if he is in a real predicament in there. The "normal" bad position would be face up with his head on my right side.....unfortunately he is head up with his head on my left side. I'm still trying to decide if spinningbabies.com or the miles method would be safe as I don't want to cause him harm if its something I shouldn't be doing. I did make a graphic to make it easier to understand how the baby is laying though. So his head is on the left side between my ribs and hip bone, and his butt is between my ribs and hip bone on the side of my right side.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## melewen

:wave:

I'm here!!! Yall cracked me up, I just read through every page since we were in New Orleans. I thought I told you all I wouldn't have internet on the ship so that's why I was so quiet! We're on our way back now, only like two hours left in the care thank goodness. 

We had an amazing time!!!! It was so much fun. We made friends and DH literally racked up a $325 bill in piña coladas :rofl: what's a babymoon for papa to be if not a cocktail fest?! 

I'll update with some photos from the trip as well as my bump later today! I totally brought my camera and monitor cable and tripod with us so I wouldn't miss a single week, the windows in our room were perfect for emulating what I usually do too! Super dork ova heyuh 

I'm gonna edit this now to show you guys some nakey bump from a beach in the yucatan so you can see how hroooooge I am! That's my favorite word to describe it.. Seems the most accurate: hrooge! 

We had two random people tell me we're having a boy so that's interesting and our friends from dinner were randomly from Augusta GA! I told Yall that's my #1 girl name right?! Seemed like kismet. Not sure if DH loves it though

It'll be pretty impossible to respond to everything BUT

Laura so happy that chip is as perfect as we expected! That picture is awesome

Jyllian your pooting stories cracked me up.. I still don't do that audibly wit DH, probably like Dani's Mother's Day strategy.. I don't want to have to suffer right back from him! :rofl:

Speaking of, do any of yall have any ideas for Father's Day? I'd like to do something sweet do DH feels really involved

Our gender reveal is in a week tomorrow!! I can't believe it and can't wait! I really think waiting this long will make the news so so so much more exciting (hopefully!). We always call peanut "he" so I will feel really bad if it's a girl!

Speaking of that little bugger, I was pressing on my belly the other day like you were in your video Jyllian, and I got this HUGE flat footed kick right back. It kinda scared me, it was so bony and strong! I'm used to cure little gurgles and then BAM!!! It was huge and so crazy! That little one is getting big in there! I can't believe I'll be 6 months on monday.. Whoa!


----------



## melewen

Here's a picture from the beach.. I'm wearing a pre preggers bikini that is getting a bit too small eh?! The boobs have definitely gotten bigger, my mom even commented when I sent her this pic :rofl:

Please ignore my crazy wind blown hair and no makeup, I'm slicked down like a suckling pig cuz I burn so easy in strong sun! Like eight layers of sunscreen in that pic, an extra line down the middle thanks to jyllian's suggestion!

https://i59.tinypic.com/213n87r.jpg


----------



## melewen

Here's a better side angle and YES I AM WEARING HALLOWEEN UNDIES!!! :( they're comfy.. Not that I fit comfortably into any of my undies anymore. My bump is so low, i have to go stock up soon on bigger sizes!!

https://i62.tinypic.com/iokwvp.jpg

By the way pam and daphne your bumps are lovely! Love getting to see your beautiful face Pam and you are really getting close! Daphne I met so so many people from the Philippines on the boat and I was like OMG I HAVE THIS FRIEND... Hahaha I'm sure they thought I was crazy. I had no idea the official language was so close to Spanish either


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful nakey bump photos Cheryl... Miss you here.... Glad you had a wonderful vacay.... Yeah, most of our language was derived from Spanish simply because we were occupied by them long long time ago... Here we were surprise to know that some of the Arabic words were the same as ours as well... Crazy isn't it....

Jess, during our last appointment I was told that i will expect my BP to be high at this stage but not to worry about (as if i can) but just needed to monitor it because once it keeps on being high further tests need to be done to rule out any problem or pre-e.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Twinsie said:


> Beautiful bump pig Pam! You are so pretty! Love your eyes . Good job being productive! Sorry you had to crawl to the potty in pain! My dog would've been jumping on my back hoping for a ride if I was crawling on the floor lol
> 
> Laura- congrats!!! Very very happy for you and healthy baby chip. Such a happy picture :) wonderful news
> 
> Daphne- how is your bp?
> 
> Jyllian- I don't know how you get up so early on a Saturday! Huge props to you and then you go home and work around the house! Housework is good exercise though! Hope OH is motivated ;)
> 
> I have my brother in laws wedding today. Still haven't decided which dress to wear but I got two cute ones in the mail yesterday just in time! So I'll try them on soon and decide. I'll have DH take a Pic of me since i do need to take a 16 week bump pic too!!

Hahahah did you notice you called me "pig Pamela" :rofl:



Jrepp said:


> Daphne - I'm glad your heart has settled itself. Do they know why it jumped up so high?
> 
> Pam - Oh no! What's wrong?
> 
> Jamie - Have fun at the wedding! I can't wait to see what dress you picked.
> 
> Jyllian - Doesn't it seem like there is always something to do? I wish everything could magically just get done so we can relax until Luke comes, and you are doing so much more than just cleaning. I am a bit miffed by your SO not doing so much when you are the one that is pregnant.
> 
> AFM: Luke was able to pull his leg free last night.....or at least it feels like it. I thought for sure when he was pushing on me that he was going to bust right out of my skin. I was reading more about Lukes position and it seems as if he is in a real predicament in there. The "normal" bad position would be face up with his head on my right side.....unfortunately he is head up with his head on my left side. I'm still trying to decide if spinningbabies.com or the miles method would be safe as I don't want to cause him harm if its something I shouldn't be doing. I did make a graphic to make it easier to understand how the baby is laying though. So his head is on the left side between my ribs and hip bone, and his butt is between my ribs and hip bone on the side of my right side.

I just get "fits" of worry sometimes over finances because I'll be on maternity leave for 5 months of which I can claim 4. Then I start working on 1 November and my first salary will only be paid again at the end of Nov. When DH and I initially had this discussion we worked out that everything will be fine otherwise I would not have gone this route. It's like one of those hormonal things now.

I'm up and out of bed but the tears are remaining shallow because I can just think about something or dh looks at me and I want to start crying again :haha:

I like to be organised and plan things and am annoyed because I phoned the Department of Labour and asked if they can advise how much money I will be getting for maternity leave and they said they cannot say until my claim has been submitted. So my claim goes in on 1 June unless I go into labour before then and then wait 4-6 weeks for payment for the 1st out of 4 months. So only end of June / middle July will I be able to see how much money I'll get back monthly and that bothers me. I want to know NOW how much I get back so that I can budget accordingly etc. 

Thanks for the graphic of Luke otherwise I never would have quite understood. Isn't that transverse? Or am I mistaken now.

I'm sure there is still time for him to turn. Otherwise docsc usually try by 36 weeks to turn them or is that not an option for you?



melewen said:


> :wave:
> 
> I'm here!!! Yall cracked me up, I just read through every page since we were in New Orleans. I thought I told you all I wouldn't have internet on the ship so that's why I was so quiet! We're on our way back now, only like two hours left in the care thank goodness.
> 
> We had an amazing time!!!! It was so much fun. We made friends and DH literally racked up a $325 bill in piña coladas :rofl: what's a babymoon for papa to be if not a cocktail fest?!
> 
> I'll update with some photos from the trip as well as my bump later today! I totally brought my camera and monitor cable and tripod with us so I wouldn't miss a single week, the windows in our room were perfect for emulating what I usually do too! Super dork ova heyuh
> 
> I'm gonna edit this now to show you guys some nakey bump from a beach in the yucatan so you can see how hroooooge I am! That's my favorite word to describe it.. Seems the most accurate: hrooge!
> 
> We had two random people tell me we're having a boy so that's interesting and our friends from dinner were randomly from Augusta GA! I told Yall that's my #1 girl name right?! Seemed like kismet. Not sure if DH loves it though
> 
> It'll be pretty impossible to respond to everything BUT
> 
> Laura so happy that chip is as perfect as we expected! That picture is awesome
> 
> Jyllian your pooting stories cracked me up.. I still don't do that audibly wit DH, probably like Dani's Mother's Day strategy.. I don't want to have to suffer right back from him! :rofl:
> 
> Speaking of, do any of yall have any ideas for Father's Day? I'd like to do something sweet do DH feels really involved
> 
> Our gender reveal is in a week tomorrow!! I can't believe it and can't wait! I really think waiting this long will make the news so so so much more exciting (hopefully!). We always call peanut "he" so I will feel really bad if it's a girl!
> 
> Speaking of that little bugger, I was pressing on my belly the other day like you were in your video Jyllian, and I got this HUGE flat footed kick right back. It kinda scared me, it was so bony and strong! I'm used to cure little gurgles and then BAM!!! It was huge and so crazy! That little one is getting big in there! I can't believe I'll be 6 months on monday.. Whoa!

Wohoo, welcome back and so happy you had loads of fun!!!

I saw all your bump pics and you look AMAZING! Glad movements are becoming stronger for you too :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

I totally get how you feel Pam. I'm not even getting paid for any of my leave, which is why I have been so panicked about money these past few weeks. Things always have a way of working themselves out and it sounds like you are going to be quite prepared for a little less income for a little while while you take a leave. 

Luke is transverse, but the worst kind of transverse lol. It wouldn't be so bad if his head were on the right or his back was up towards my stomach, but since his back is lying on my bladder basically it isn't ideal. We still have some time for him to flip, but it isn't likely at this point since he has been in the exact same position since 8 weeks. At this point inversion is too risky because of my previous uterine problems, and the fact that I have an anterior placenta. There is a huge risk that trying to manually flip him will cause placental rupture and/or the possibility of the cord wrapping around him. IF he doesn't flip over in the next few weeks we are looking at a c-section at 37-38 weeks because it would be incredibly dangerous if I went in to labor and they would have to attempt inversion in the operating room anyways in case something happens. 

I'm trying not to stress about this and doing things that I know are safe to help him turn. The pool opens next week so I will probably be down there every day using the water to relieve the pressure and give him some space. The thing is, he has space and just doesn't want to use it. I almost wonder if there is still some septum there that is preventing him from actually going up there.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks hun, I appreciate the kind word (even though they made ma bawl again lol). It will always be fine, like you said they work themselves out.

I call it upside down transverse haha. I really hope he turns so that you can have a vaginal enjoyable birth! The only positive thing about c-section for me is knowing when they'll be here, but that is where it ends.

Hopefully swimming helps otherwise maybe talk to your doc about which spinning baby moves are safe for you. I know there is one where you have your thighs on couch and hands on floor, knowing about your back etc I would say that one is a no-no? Maybe your doc can approve some of them?


----------



## Jrepp

That's exactly where it gets tricky! At this point whatever is going to happen will and all I can do is handle what life throws my way. Thankfully we have options and everyone is aware of my situation and are working together to figure out what to do if he flips and what to do if he doesn't. Either way, he's coming out whether he wants to or not. He can choose the easy natural way or the other way.


----------



## melewen

Jess have you looked at spinning babies? I know our alternamama group recommends them all the time for inconveniently positioned little ones. It's not a manual turning but like certain things you do to help encourage him to get situated


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well here is to keeping FX Luke chooses the easy natural way :D


----------



## Jrepp

Welcome back Cheryl. We sure missed you. I have looked at spinning babies but it looks as if a lot of the stuff on that website I won't be able to do due to the issues with my back. I'm in a hell of a predicament but just going with the flow right now.


----------



## startd

mdscpa said:


> *https://i58.tinypic.com/156bjx0.gif
> 
> Little Matthew is now pre-term.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2hnnxc0.gif
> 
> Happy V-day to little your little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​

Some of you are getting so close! There will be so many baby arrivals here soon



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I finished the hospital bags last night. I am literally only taking baby's diaper bag and an overnight bag with bare minimum.
> I am not anticipating any complications so don't see that we'll stay longer. However I'll be prepared so I have an extra bag at home that I packed. If we should stay longer DH can come and fetch it as it has extra clothes for me and baby, diapers, maternity pads etc.
> 
> After that I cleaned out the nursery to make sure there is no left over laundry standing around, the 5 different bags I had to choose from was packed away and when I started to clean I went into deep clean mode which is like spring cleaning but add OCD :rofl: I literally had a special nozzle on the vacuum so that I can vacuum the underside of the crib, nursing chair etc.
> 
> I paid for my OCD cleaning after when I got ready for bed. I drank loads of water because I got tons of braxtons which weren't sore but not pleasant either. Got into bed and fell asleep like within 5 minutes so I thought bonus.... WRONG when I had to go for my first pee I could LITERALLY not walk, I rolled over and my back screamed in pain... my back even woke DH :haha: Anyway I could not stand up off of bed and when I did manage that I could not get up straight or move my legs so I ended up crawling in pain with my big german shepherd dog thinking I was playing and biting at my hands.
> 
> GOOD part of that story is I made it to the toilet in time without peeing on the dog :yipee: :haha:
> 
> I have a little get together with some of the pregnant ladies in town this morning aka pregnant chicks going to stuff their faces so my bump pic will follow a bit later!

You poor thing! I hope you're feeling more comfortable now. You're looking really organised. The finances side feels hard to adjust to, but you'll be ok. 




laurac1988 said:


> Hey ladies! Chip is absolutely perfect! Spot on 7+5 and heart rate 159bpm
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/07C7D319-77A6-4D10-A90A-DDC8EF03BD0D_zpse2pnk14e.jpg

CONGRATULATIONS Laura! That's really wonderful news!



Jrepp said:


> That's exactly where it gets tricky! At this point whatever is going to happen will and all I can do is handle what life throws my way. Thankfully we have options and everyone is aware of my situation and are working together to figure out what to do if he flips and what to do if he doesn't. Either way, he's coming out whether he wants to or not. He can choose the easy natural way or the other way.

It sounds like you're getting well looked after, and given good advice specific for your situation. As long as he gets out safely, and you are looked after - that's the main thing!

Cheryl, it sounds like you had a great babymoon


----------



## Twinsie

Welcome back Cheryl!! Cute little bump you have!! Glad you had a good vaca! Jealous of DHs piña colada fest... Ps. I had to buy bigger undies already !! :/ My butt is always the first to gain weight ! Boo 

Pam- OMG I didn't even see that I typed pig Pam!!!! I'm so sorry lol it was supposed to say pic!!! Not pig! I totally get your finance stress, I have those moments too because I'm not going back to work. Full time SAHM right here! We are lucky though and should be fine. I just feel bad I won't be contributing monetarily !

Jess- oh man I'm sorry Luke's position is not ideal! I hope he moves! I really want you to have the birth you want! Although with so much that could go wrong I think my biggest hope is that you and baby are safe. 

Afm: the wedding was great. My feet got super uncomfortable wearing heels and dancing and Walking around but I managed! The dress I chose def showed off my bump the best! I felt like it looked cute in the dress but as the night went on I got so bloated from eating and drinking water I couldn't wait to get home and change!!


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## Twinsie

I feel like my bump got so much bigger this week!!


----------



## mdscpa

*https://i61.tinypic.com/20jqpgg.gif


 Your pregnancy is teleporting... It's too fast... But i'm happy. Hope you are feeling wonderful. 






*​


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, you definitely popped and beautiful <3 the dress and those shoes!!! Oh, when's your gender scan again? I think i'm ready to give my guess :lol: :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I think there'll be no end to washing baby's clothes before he even arrives... Got more stuff from another receptionist at work... :dance: I think i wanted to be pregnant again if this keeps on happening :haha: I guess having a baby makes everyone around you so kind & happy that they wanted to give something for the baby... Here are the things i got last night.


Spoiler


Onesies & 1 PJ

https://i58.tinypic.com/168es0x.jpg

Sets of clothes and holder.

https://i57.tinypic.com/im3twz.jpg


Bigger (12-24m) Sizes of clothes.

https://i60.tinypic.com/icqs12.jpg

Other Stuff.

https://i59.tinypic.com/162a32u.jpg


​


Oh, BTW we bought a nursing bottle, milk container (never thought we have them with the gift) and a formula 1 that we'll bring as well to the hospital just in case Adam won't latch or i don't produce anything. I will bottle feed him instead of starving him until he gets the hang of my boobies... :D 

On the other hand, BP's still normal but i'm having a blurry vision (astigmatism attack i guess) and a very bad BH at 7:51 am accompanied with a tearing-like vajayjay this new. Same thing happened at 8:16 am that's 25 minutes apart so DH is not alarmed... Yes, i'm timing already... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, you looked great in that dress and yip, def a super cute baby bump!!

Being a SAHM will be contributing too, you save on daycare and travel costs to and from daycare by being home :D


----------



## startd

Looks great Jamie!


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome back, Cheryl!!!! Love your nakey bump!

Jamie, you look beautiful!!!!

Love the items, Daphne! Sounds like your baby boy is getting ready!!!! Woo!

Pam, love your beautiful face and bump! Happy 34 weeks!!!


----------



## Jrepp

You look great Jamie! You're a brave woman wearing heals.

Daphne those are cute baby things. Be careful with nipple confusion though.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess.... Bottlefeeding will be our last resort I will try my very best to breastfeed and i know Adam will stimulate my production but if he's having a problem and he really needs to eat i will use a bottle.


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you ladies!!! I was feeling really good in the dress until DHs brother looked me up and down and says "you are only 4 months right now? wow, you're gonna get pretty big!!" ... Wanted.To.Slap.Him...! Who says that to a pregnant woman!? And I actually like my cute baby bump so leave me alone you insensitive jerk face! Sigh, Men...

My gender 3D scan is in FOUR days!!!!! Thursday at 10am. Yippee!!!!!!

Daphne- isn't it nice how random people in your life like to buy the baby stuff! It's sweet


----------



## melewen

It's bumpdate day finally! And again tomorrow.. ha! Finally got these suckers edited. I don't really know what to do about the fruit pictures since for about 4 weeks now the baby's size estimate stays the same, so I might just do one for those weeks? DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO FIND A 10.5" FRUIT?! omg. I'm hoping the international market will be kinder :D

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/21-weeks-bumpBW.jpg


----------



## melewen

I know Jyllian was drinking WAY too much emoji coffee waiting for the update!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad here men don't approach or talk to women unless you are related or working with each other except for those idiot teenagers and some adult who stop their car while I'm waiting for a cab and offer a ride (even with my big bump).. Anyways, i have girl friends and previous co-workers who told me at 14 weeks that I look like when they're 5 months pregnant they thought I'm going to be big as well but nope, maybe im just an early bumper :D i didn't feel offended or anything because they were women but if a man told me that he's definitely going to see stars floating around his head... :rofl: :haha:

Oh, 3D's just around the corner. :yipee:


----------



## cutieq

You look lovely Cheryl! I had a couple of ladies ask me yesterday when I'm due and it's the best feeling knowing you look pregnant lol


----------



## mdscpa

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!! There's a miracle!!!! It took you ages Cheryl... Love your pictures and it seems bump grew overnight... :wohoo: Am i seeing a girl bump??? :D


----------



## cutieq

I'm kinda thinking girl bump too. Although, I've been thinking boy the whole time.


----------



## melewen

DH's dad said girl but most strangers say boy! It's so low and I don't think you can really tell easily from the front or back I'm pg. Only one week til we all find out!! I'm having this weird feeling like I want it to be a boy because it somehow means I'm like giving DH a son?! I know that the men are actually in charge of that and it's a super antiquated idea that women got their heads chopped off for but I can't seem to help it!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> DH's dad said girl but most strangers say boy! It's so low and I don't think you can really tell easily from the front or back I'm pg. Only one week til we all find out!! I'm having this weird feeling like I want it to be a boy because it somehow means I'm like giving DH a son?! I know that the men are actually in charge of that and it's a super antiquated idea that women got their heads chopped off for but I can't seem to help it!

Natural feeling Cheryl, but I think they get equally excited about having a little girl. They just don't know it until it happens. I think most men envision themselves with a little boy, but the love between a father and daughter can't be denied.


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> DH's dad said girl but most strangers say boy! It's so low and I don't think you can really tell easily from the front or back I'm pg. Only one week til we all find out!! I'm having this weird feeling like I want it to be a boy because it somehow means I'm like giving DH a son?! I know that the men are actually in charge of that and it's a super antiquated idea that women got their heads chopped off for but I can't seem to help it!

In that case i'll be changing my guess to boy... :haha: DH wanted a boy but now that I'm cooking one he wants to have a girl next time... Guess they wanted boys because they think they know how to take care of boys (not just to carry their names) and girls will make them show there feminine side hidden inside them :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So close till your scan Jamie :yipee:

Lovely bump Cheryl! Okay okay it was worth the wait, just don't let it happen again :haha:

Sorry for updating only here and there but I'm stuck on my phone till we get power (load shedding - nothing new :brat: ) and I for some reason cannot remember everything I've read.


----------



## melewen

Laura - here's the massive gender prediction thread we've been running. A few of them are 100% correct (like beauty predictor.. randomly enough!), morning sickness has been 87.5% correct, headaches are actually opposite as is the pee color, and chest change is 75% correct! Crazy! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...imate-gender-prediction-outcome-thread-9.html

And yeah ladies, I know that DH would LOVE a little girl to call him daddy, omg he would just fawn over her! So far my predictions are still saying boy, based on that thread and seeing certain accuracies and inaccuracies (though our "testing pool" is teeny tiny!) but we'll see - ahhhh, I can't wait any more! We're buying blueberries for our blueberry manjitos rofl: uh.. I need a punny boy-related name for the blue drink!) today already since we're hitting up Costco!


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> DH's dad said girl but most strangers say boy! It's so low and I don't think you can really tell easily from the front or back I'm pg. Only one week til we all find out!! I'm having this weird feeling like I want it to be a boy because it somehow means I'm like giving DH a son?! I know that the men are actually in charge of that and it's a super antiquated idea that women got their heads chopped off for but I can't seem to help it!
> 
> In that case i'll be changing my guess to boy... :haha: DH wanted a boy but now that I'm cooking one he wants to have a girl next time... Guess they wanted boys because they think they know how to take care of boys (not just to carry their names) and girls will make them show there feminine side hidden inside them :haha:Click to expand...

exact same with mine. He wanted a boy so long and now all he talks about is his little girl


----------



## mdscpa

^^ :haha: :haha:


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah, here's my 20 week vlog too!

https://youtu.be/M0Yrn1TS3Tc


----------



## Jrepp

My hubby is the opposite. He wanted a little girl so bad! Don't get me wrong, judging by the hot wheels and action figures that are accumulating he's thrilled to be having a boy....he just wants to have a girl.

I went to the pool for a hit today. It was amazing!! I instantly felt 30 pounds lighter but getting out was pretty hard


----------



## Jrepp

Does anyone elks get really bad cramps right around the time their period would be due? Every month I am still getting the period cramps without the period.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jess - I have mild cramps pretty much constantly but they're definitely worse around the time my period would be due. Maybe your period will return early after you've had Luke, like mine did with Luca. :haha:

Have read through everything I missed but can't remember any of it :shrug: sounds like you're all doing well though so I'll just smile and wave. 

DH surprised me (and Luca) with a trip away at the weekend because it's my birthday tomorrow. I found out I was pregnant with Luca on May 20th last year. Who would of thought I'd be pregnant with #2, not even a year after finding out about #1 :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have general pain throughout now so cannot relate to period like cramps round af time.

Wohoo Kristy weekends away are always fun! In advance happy Birthday if I forget tomorrow :blush:


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, i haven't had period like cramps during expected AF but i do have crampy legs for the past weeks and they're getting worst and always occur at dawn.


----------



## mdscpa

*https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5559e68dc105e.gif

 TWW to pre-term. Getting closer to meeting little Shelby. 



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5559e6ce018aa.gif

 Another TWW for V-day!!! Can't wait for the gender reveal!!! 



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5559e6fc94e50.gif







*


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks lovely.
Haven't been too well today. Just so dizzy.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry you're feeling sick. It's probably just due to raging hormones which means Chip is growing healthy and strong....


----------



## melewen

Thanks daphne! I can't wait till V day or the gender reveal! We're less than a week away for the latter at least! DH has been bonding more with the baby lately but I think knowing the sex will really help!

Laura sorry you're feeling bad :/ are you mostly dizzy when you stand?

Kirsty yay for weekends away!


----------



## laurac1988

Just contstantly dizzy. To be honest I think it might be food related as it started when I got hungry before lunch. I think I need to start eating a mid morning snack somewhere between breakfast and lunch. Feel slightly better for eating but still don't feel great


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, both of your bonding levels will definitely skyrocket when you learn the sex. I can't wait to find out! 

Laura, the snacks may be the fix. Also just take it slow. I found myself trying to move and do things at normal speeds like grocery shop, taking stairs and it would tire me out and make me weak. We got so much more going on with blood flow and hormones.


----------



## mdscpa

Really love your vlog Cheryl. Just finished watching it. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Laura I was quite dizzy throughout my pregnancy as well. Make sure you're getting enough fluids, try small frequent snacks and don't move too fast. The moving one gets me all the time


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks Daphne, glad you got to see a shirtless DH eh?? :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Thought he won't move at all during the entire vlog... Don't you worry hun i covered my eyes with my hands but the fingers were apart. :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

I watched it too Cheryl! That part was funny when you thought he was naked. 

Laura- I def had to make sure I ate every 2-3 hours because I felt nauseous and having food digesting in you at all times helped me! Now the nausea is gone but daily headaches are here! It kind of calms me though knowing the headaches = baby! Lol I haven't had a scan in weeks!!! Oh and Lots of Fluids too!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela the nursery is really coming together! I'm still itchin' to start ours :coffee: I stress over finances as well. Like, things are OK right now but could be better... and then omigosh WHAT is going to happen when the baby comes?! We are SO screwed! But... I try to reassure myself that things will work out...

Jamie OH has been helping ALOT with yard work and remodeling inside the house, plus grilling dinner here and there :thumbup: Love your bump, so cute! You are def brave for wearing heels. I've sworn off them for awhile, even before I got my :bfp: I do good enough to walk in flat shoes :dohh: Don&#8217;t let ignorant comments bother you. A male coworker in the plant asked me when I&#8217;m due and when I told him I mentioned that I think I&#8217;ll deliver earlier because the baby is a bit bigger and he replied with &#8220;Yeah I was gonna say HE&#8217;S BIIIG&#8221; :saywhat: Excuse me? Men&#8230; I just had to laugh. Hooray for Thursday! More scan excitement!

Jess YES there's ALWAYS something to do! If it's not laundry or dishes or cleaning the house... it's yard work and continuing work in the inside of the house :wacko: My OH has been helping quite a bit... I'm just impatient and know we have a serious deadline. He was telling me last night how he doesn't like that I'm doing so much and it makes him feel like he isn't capable. I told him I like being able to do what I can and help out while he does the more strenuous stuff I can't handle. We are a team, working together to get everything done :thumbup: He made me sit down and take a break over the weekend and was making sure I drank plenty of water. I sure hope Luke moves himself into a better position, there's still time! I&#8217;m not quite ready to take a dip in our pool yet :nope: The water seems too chilly! I don&#8217;t get AF-like cramping but I&#8217;m afraid if I get in cold water it may make my muscles tighten and cause some discomfort rather than be relaxing.

Cheryl FINALLY!!! I kept checking Facebook more so than BnB and saw the bumpdate :happydance: I must have skipped over or forgotten the part about not having internet on the ship :shrug: Now waiting on the gender reveal :coffee: I&#8217;m super emoji coffee-d up from all this waiting! Glad you had a wonderful time on your trip! You bare bump is adorbs! I&#8217;m going along with the majority and my guess is boy :winkwink: I bought a tankini top from Target and had it on over the weekend while outside working. I am like in-between sizes because the bigger size hangs off my back and sliiightly in the boobs&#8230; but the smaller size fits well all around, just my boobs seem like they want to spill out :laugh2: I defo can&#8217;t wear my pre-preggy bikinis as they don&#8217;t allow for much coverage up top.

Daphne everything is so cute! That really is so sweet of people to buy you things for Adam. Glad BP is good but BOO on blurry vision! I&#8217;ve had a few instances of that with some slight dizziness but it&#8217;s very seldom. The tearing sensation sounds awful!

Dani, isn&#8217;t it nice to be recognized as pregnant? I love when someone asks how far along I am or when baby is due. I got a nice comment from a lady at the market the other week asking me how far along I was and going on about how great I looked :blush:

Hope you have a wonderful birthday Kirsty! That was really sweet of your DH!

Hope you feel better Laura! I agree, try some small snacks throughout the day, plenty of water and take it easy :thumbup:

AFM I started cutting the casing and baseboard for the new bedroom over the weekend and OH stepped in to help. I got our bifold closet doors painted as well, they just need to be trimmed a bit on the bottom and hung :thumbup: 

My son and I did the yardwork in the front on Saturday and back on Sunday. He cut and I edged, trimmed. My OH stepped in and finished up the cutting both times, as the grass was wet with the rain and humidity and it was just clumping everywhere. Even though he has been helping with everything for the most part, I often feel that I have to start something in order to get him to do it&#8230; if that makes sense? I don&#8217;t mind doing things but sometimes it would be nice if he took the initiative more often. I did get to sit out in the sun for a bit in my new tankini when I wasn't busy.

My OH and I got into a bit of an argument yesterday. He was building a speaker box with my son Saturday evening and the drill fell over onto his phone, chipping the screen, which turned into major damage by Sunday morning. It looked like big ink blots all over his phone screen and although his phone still worked fine, he couldn&#8217;t see anything to use it. He said &#8216;Karma is a b*tch&#8217;, referring to the time he grabbed my phone and shattered it onto the floor. This happened last year, maybe in October-ish? I had to pay full price for a new phone, as I have no insurance and he couldn&#8217;t replace it. To say I was upset is an understatement and still not happy about it :growlmad: I wasn&#8217;t happy his phone was damaged, it&#8217;s not like I wanted revenge for what he did or anything but kinda serves him right, ya know? Anyways, went to Verizon Sunday morning and he ended up having to file a claim on his insurance (unlike me, he has it) and would be without a phone (well a phone with a fully visible screen) for a couple of days. He asked if he could use my spare backup phone and I instantly said yes&#8230; but after thinking about everything I told him that I&#8217;d rather him not. What if something happened to my spare phone? He can&#8217;t replace it. My son&#8217;s phone has been acting finicky and he may need it. What if I were to need it? Plus, my OH has a spare phone of his own but has let his mom&#8217;s fiance&#8217; borrow it &#8211; because the guy can&#8217;t afford to purchase his own phone. Uh, NOT my problem. It&#8217;s not like I broke the phone nor is it my fault his mom&#8217;s fiance&#8217; can&#8217;t get his own. I may seem like a b*tch, but I don&#8217;t feel I needed to help my OH out in this situation, especially with the irony of it all. I told him that he can get HIS spare phone back to use in the meantime&#8230; pretty much deal with it himself as I had to when he deliberately destroyed my phone. He accused me of being spiteful&#8230; well whatevs dude, call it what you want I don&#8217;t care. Karma IS a b*tch :finger: Anyways... he was telling me today about his boss calling everyone off work last Friday due to the rainy weather, or so he _thought_... but apparently it was only him and another coworker that were told not to come in and everyone else worked :shrug: He really isn't progressing with this job, doesn't get overtime pay as it is banked towards paid time off and isn't getting full 40 hour work weeks in :nope: He's going to look into picking up a part-time job or finding, yet again, something else altogether. I totally understand his reasons, just hoping he doesn't just not show up to work like before and go without for a month, but I'm pretty sure he learned his lesson there... I wish he would find a job/career he can settle into. The instability worries me. In baby news, his mom brought over a bag full of clothing she got for a great deal off of Facebook garage sale pages and a baby sale that was happening over the weekend at the local fairgrounds. She also brought over a few packs of Huggies brand newborn diapers she got for free! All of the clothing was super cute and clean! She even found a Steelers onsie (my OH&#8217;s fave). There were some little crib shoes and Reebok tennis shoes that looked brand new, a changing pad cover, tons of onsies, pants, jean, shirts, hats&#8230; My OH was thrilled and I said that should appease his clothing addiction for a while :laugh2: We tried getting Cameron to kick but he was sleeping before she left then began moving around and luckily him and his mom were in the driveway talking still so I was able to get her to feel a few kicks which she was ecstatic about. I thanked her again this morning, via text, for bringing over the clothing and diapers and she said she wants to help out with the shower, pay for the cake and help with any games/prizes or whatever. We weren&#8217;t going to do games since having to get prizes for winners would rack up our costs but she said she would handle it :thumbup: She suggested a diaper raffle so whomever brings in a pack of diapers can have their name drawn for a chance to win a gift card for dinner or something. Oh and my next volunteer scan is tomorrow! :happydance: It&#8217;s at 8:30am so won&#8217;t be online until a couple hours after that.

Sorry for super LOOOONG post!


----------



## Twinsie

Cute bathing suit! I have a similar one ! I hope OH learned his lesson and doesn't stop working without finding a new job first!! Glad he's helping and making you rest! And I agree you need to make sure there's a back up phone. 

Have you all done the glucose test yet ? When in the pregnancy is that? I am dreading it! Also, how much water do you all drink daily? I'm tracking this week since I have my 3D scan Thursday and it's recommended to drink at least 64 ounces a day for 4 days prior. I'm at 36 ounces right now and it's 3pm here. I feel so full of water!! I guess i don't normally drink this much !! I do eat lots of fruit and veggies though so that counts somewhat!


----------



## cutieq

My test isn't scheduled yet but I think it's 24-28 weeks when they do it. I drink 70 oz a day. Have to start early!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah I keep my old smartphone juuust in case I may need it, heaven forbid, or if my son were to need it. My backup phone is paid for and in perfect condition, as I try to take good care of my belongings. If I were to let my OH use my backup for a few days and something happened to it - it's cracked, broken, lost, etc. - I know, based on prior experience, that he isn't capable of replacing it.

Update on that... he texted me and said his backup phone screen shattered while in his pocket. So there ya go :smug: Glad it's not MY phone again. Karma is working overtime lately :winkwink: Kind of one of those 'See what I mean' moments...

I try to drink three of my 22oz bottles of water a day but that usually doesn't happen. As of late, with the humidity however I've been doing good with it. In fact, now that I'm talking about it I just filled up my bottle :thumbup: I hate water so usually add a little bit of a sugarless flavor packet.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had my glucose at 28 weeks, found out at today's appt that i passed! :)

My fundal height is measuring a week ahead, maybe Shelby will come earlier :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay for passing! A lot of the girls on the August Facebook group are failing. I blame it on my frequent junk food posts :laugh2:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm here ladies!!! Its been a long time coming! For those of you who dont know me yet from the other thread, my names Mary and we just had our first beta today after our first round of IVF annndd we're pregnant!!!! Beta was 80 today, 9dp3dt (12dpo) so thats a great starting number! FX it doubles as it should! I'm very happy to be here with you all! yay! :)

Kenna, I'm very happy to see u passed your glucose test! Great news!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> :haha: Thought he won't move at all during the entire vlog... Don't you worry hun i covered my eyes with my hands but the fingers were apart. :rofl:

Omg Daphne! You seriously crack me up! This made me laugh out loud while reading :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Hey Mary! Welcome!! Congrats!!! I do remember you and was wondering how things were going with your ivf!! First time success!! Amazing!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you :)


----------



## Wishing1010

32 weeks https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150518_194511_zps86vjevtz.jpg


----------



## melewen

Yay Mary!!!! I'm so excited to see you over here FINALLY!!!

Kenna your bump is so cute! It's so like compact and somehow seems even little to me?! I just feel like a whale soooooo

Jyllian good call not letting OH borrow your phone!! :rofl: at karma working overtime!

So I know I just updated my bump pics yesterday but here's this week's! 22 weeks.. baby is a freaking whopper, at around 11 inches, the length of a papaya! The length doesn't really change for a few weeks so I'm going to rock the papaya until like week 25. I just can't get over how massive that is!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22-weeks-bump.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22weeks-papaya-400px.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22weeks-gif.gif


----------



## melewen

And my 21 week bumpdate vlog!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAdhG3_jv0g

https://youtu.be/BAdhG3_jv0g


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555add271cfb1.gif

Jyllian - nice decision on not letting him borrow your back up phone. Hopefully he'll learn his lesson to be more careful. Sad about his job though, i hope he can keep it and do good in future :thumbup: with his plan on taking a part time job. Oh and you look cute in that swimsuit. :dance: Goodluck with your scan today. Can't wait to see Cameron again.

Kenna/Cheryl - really great seeing your bump updates. You both look beautiful.

Mary - Welcome... After a long wait you're FINALLY here... :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, it seems huge to me Cheryl!! I gained nine pounds in the past month but doc said that was good bc i hadn't gained much at all. Trying to keep my diet in check though, just in case :). Your bump is adorable, you look amazing!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna and Cheryl, your bumps are both so incredibly cute!!! You both make me think of me while pregnant with aiden! I hope & pray I'm all belly again! LOL! My bump pics will start coming in AS SOON as I get even the littlest bump! :haha: I have a belly shot of me from Saturday, when I got my dark BFP on the frers, that way I can compare it when a little bump does pop out :). I'm going to do a little pregnancy scrap booking project, once I have some pics, that is! ;). 

Thank you all so much for the warm welcomes! I have been dyinggg to get my butt over here!!! Finally did it!!! :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome Mary! Love the ticker!


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Welcome Mary! Love the ticker!

Thank you, Laura!! :) Soo happy!!

For some reason my ticker hasn't changed from yest. I wonder if it froze at 3wks 6days. Or does it change at a particular time of day? Lol. I'm so new to these tickers!


----------



## aidensmommy1

This a.m feels so strange, lol. Of course I LOVE LOVEE that I'm pregnant!! But after 2yrs of obsessively googling, idk what to do with myself this a.m! :rofl: Usually I sit here on google for hrs when I wake super early. This is the exact reason why I need to start a pregnancy project! lol :).


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mary! Love the ticker!
> 
> Thank you, Laura!! :) Soo happy!!
> 
> For some reason my ticker hasn't changed from yest. I wonder if it froze at 3wks 6days. Or does it change at a particular time of day? Lol. I'm so new to these tickers!Click to expand...

It's correct Mary, it's because when i made it it's already past midnight here. You are at 13 dpo today right? My tickers change at 9 am so maybe the same for you. Oh, and based on your time, yesterday you are only 3w5d.


----------



## mdscpa

DH collate all my bump photos and here they are. DH told me to use the same tops and same background next time i conceive for consistency. :D Just 5 more pics and it'll be complete unless i have him early on or pass my due date.

https://i59.tinypic.com/2la3km9.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's pretty cool Daphne! Might do something similar this time around. Still waiting for the house insurance to replace my laptop :dohh: 

There was more to my birthday gift from DH - driving lessons. I passed my driving test 4 years ago, the cheeky ******* :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kirsty... Oh, how long have you been waiting for the replacement? Hope you get soon. :haha: for driving lessons.... Maybe he wanted to you to drive yourself to hospital once you're in labour this time.... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see your nobump/bloat/bump pics Mary.... :dance:


----------



## startd

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm here ladies!!! Its been a long time coming! For those of you who dont know me yet from the other thread, my names Mary and we just had our first beta today after our first round of IVF annndd we're pregnant!!!! Beta was 80 today, 9dp3dt (12dpo) so thats a great starting number! FX it doubles as it should! I'm very happy to be here with you all! yay! :)
> 
> Kenna, I'm very happy to see u passed your glucose test! Great news!!

YAY! Congratulations!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> I had my glucose at 28 weeks, found out at today's appt that i passed! :)
> 
> My fundal height is measuring a week ahead, maybe Shelby will come earlier :)

:wohoo: Congrats on passing!! Glad all is well with you and Shelby.

GREAT bump btw!!!



aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm here ladies!!! Its been a long time coming! For those of you who dont know me yet from the other thread, my names Mary and we just had our first beta today after our first round of IVF annndd we're pregnant!!!! Beta was 80 today, 9dp3dt (12dpo) so thats a great starting number! FX it doubles as it should! I'm very happy to be here with you all! yay! :)
> 
> Kenna, I'm very happy to see u passed your glucose test! Great news!!

Yipee :yipee: So nice to finally have you here!!!! If you read through the entire thread because you are bored now :haha: You'll see us mentioning a few times how we cannot wait for you to show!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: 



melewen said:


> Yay Mary!!!! I'm so excited to see you over here FINALLY!!!
> 
> Kenna your bump is so cute! It's so like compact and somehow seems even little to me?! I just feel like a whale soooooo
> 
> Jyllian good call not letting OH borrow your phone!! :rofl: at karma working overtime!
> 
> So I know I just updated my bump pics yesterday but here's this week's! 22 weeks.. baby is a freaking whopper, at around 11 inches, the length of a papaya! The length doesn't really change for a few weeks so I'm going to rock the papaya until like week 25. I just can't get over how massive that is!
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22-weeks-bump.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22weeks-papaya-400px.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22weeks-gif.gif

Thanks for updating us so promptly. The least you can do after letting us wait so long last week :rofl:

You look great :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I LOVE those bump pics!! Thats an amazing idea! You've inspired me to start one. Id love to have ALL of my bump pics together like that. It'd make an amazing first page In my pregnancy scrap book! :). Speaking of that, I'm going to go pick out some new scrap booking stuff today. 

Oh and now that I'm FINALLY preggers, OH and I can truly focus on our wedding planning! Yay! That'll def be a fun project for me. So excited about everything going on right now! I wish u ladies lived closer...It'd be so much fun to have u all at our wedding! I'll be sure to post lots of pics tho. Our wedding will be the last Sunday in August so about 3 months left! I have alot of planning to do in that time! Lol. We are just having a simple but beautiful little wedding so it wont be TOO crazy getting everything picked out/ready. This year is going to be full of amazing memories!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary, hope you find the perfect scrap book for you and your sticky. Hmmm. What do you want to call your LO? Are you going to find out or stay yellow? We haven't bought any scrap book yet planning on getting one once we have Adam already...


----------



## melewen

Mary I'll only be like 37 weeks then so I can totally drive up to NH! :rofl: 

My family planned our shower for when I'll be 34 weeks and it makes me kinda nervous?! That seems sooooo late! We have to plan around this big trip we're all taking mid July but I guess we'll just save in the meantime and order everything ASAP that we still need after!

The last couple nights I've been dreaming nonstop about the sex of the baby! Last night I dreamt my mom knew and accidentally said "she"..... I feel so guilty for grappling with the idea that it's actually PROBABLY a girl, just because I was so sure it's a boy, and it's such strange reasons too. Maybe it's studying all those women who got their heads done cut off because "they" couldn't produce a son so I feel like if it's a girl, we will have another girl next?? Which is completely silly because we all know it's DH who determines the sex, and mine has 2 boys and 1 girl in his immediate family. Yet I still feel like it's my "duty" to "provide" a son, all of which is ludicrous of course. DH talks about wanting someone to carry on his name and stuff BUT when we were at the wedding with my little cousin--she's literally THE cutest kid you've ever seen and such a daddy's girl--DH was like "yeah I think I'd be ok with a girl".. I always thought a daughter for him would be so sweet, someone to just love love love him and be such a daddy's girl. I personally like the idea of a girl because my mom and I are like best friends and I hate the idea of not being that way with my kid! But let's be honest.. Any grown man who's like that with his mama, it's weird! I think all the anticipation is giving me this complex, almost like I have to prepare for a test :rofl:

Oh and dh's dad saw me the other day and was like "oh it's a girl" but I'm pretty sure he was just saying I look fat! My bump is super low. Maybe that's what he associates with a girl, because this man is not quite up to date on his erm pregnancy old wives tales, but I was like uh thanks dude. That's why I've guessed boy for almost all your bumps, even kenna, because they're so petite! Except pam's was SUPER high at first but still all out front. Ughhhhhhhh we will seeeeeee. Oh and now it's supposed to rain on Sunday!!

</complaint_session>


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah daphne I meant to say I love your collage!! You really started to show pretty early, that was when I was still ttc!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Mary, I'm Jyllian :hi: Congrats on your :bfp:!!! Happy to have you here with us and so excited for you! :happydance: Can't wait to see bump photos!

Cheryl, adorable bumpdate as always!

Kenna your bump is super adorable as well! Love the top too!

Love the collection of bump progression photos Daphne!

Done with my volunteer scan this morning! It took a bit longer than I anticipated, as the students were practicing performing a biophysical profile which combines an ultrasound evaluation with a non-stress test used to determine fetal health during the third tri. They were looking for movement as well as watching his diaphragm. He is practicing breathing now as we could see his diaphragm moving! Cameron was pretty much sleeping the entire time, but did roll around/reposition himself at times and actually woke up for a bit and was flapping his hands all over!


Spoiler
Arm over head


Knee/leg


Arm with semi-curled hand


Umbilical cord


Arm over head, you can kind of see his mouth and nose


Face


Boy parts between thighs




Another one of face, you can sort of see his left eye... and chubby left cheek


This one is my fave - view angled from under his head. You can see his chin, mouth/lips, nose and arms stretched over his head


It's so crazy that he's at a size now where only so much of him will fit into a frame. When I went at 13 weeks, I got pretty much a full body shot. Now just head and arms, only abdomen area or just legs will fit into a frame. 

I go back again Thursday! :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Cute bathing suit! I have a similar one ! I hope OH learned his lesson and doesn't stop working without finding a new job first!! Glad he's helping and making you rest! And I agree you need to make sure there's a back up phone.
> 
> Have you all done the glucose test yet ? When in the pregnancy is that? I am dreading it! Also, how much water do you all drink daily? I'm tracking this week since I have my 3D scan Thursday and it's recommended to drink at least 64 ounces a day for 4 days prior. I'm at 36 ounces right now and it's 3pm here. I feel so full of water!! I guess i don't normally drink this much !! I do eat lots of fruit and veggies though so that counts somewhat!

I did my glucose test at 25 weeks and passed with a 98. I barely drink anything, which I know isn't the best but I have literally never been big on drinking things. Water break? I'm lucky if I get 2 cans of sprite in me. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Yeah I keep my old smartphone juuust in case I may need it, heaven forbid, or if my son were to need it. My backup phone is paid for and in perfect condition, as I try to take good care of my belongings. If I were to let my OH use my backup for a few days and something happened to it - it's cracked, broken, lost, etc. - I know, based on prior experience, that he isn't capable of replacing it.
> 
> Update on that... he texted me and said his backup phone screen shattered while in his pocket. So there ya go :smug: Glad it's not MY phone again. Karma is working overtime lately :winkwink: Kind of one of those 'See what I mean' moments...
> 
> I try to drink three of my 22oz bottles of water a day but that usually doesn't happen. As of late, with the humidity however I've been doing good with it. In fact, now that I'm talking about it I just filled up my bottle :thumbup: I hate water so usually add a little bit of a sugarless flavor packet.

I'm glad you didn't let him borrow your phone. When will his replacement come in?



Wishing1010 said:


> I had my glucose at 28 weeks, found out at today's appt that i passed! :)
> 
> My fundal height is measuring a week ahead, maybe Shelby will come earlier :)

Yay!! I'm glad you passed your test. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm here ladies!!! Its been a long time coming! For those of you who dont know me yet from the other thread, my names Mary and we just had our first beta today after our first round of IVF annndd we're pregnant!!!! Beta was 80 today, 9dp3dt (12dpo) so thats a great starting number! FX it doubles as it should! I'm very happy to be here with you all! yay! :)
> 
> Kenna, I'm very happy to see u passed your glucose test! Great news!!

Welcome Mary!



Wishing1010 said:


> 32 weeks https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150518_194511_zps86vjevtz.jpg

You have the cutest tops! Your bump is looking pretty darn great too! 



mdscpa said:


> https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555add271cfb1.gif
> 
> Jyllian - nice decision on not letting him borrow your back up phone. Hopefully he'll learn his lesson to be more careful. Sad about his job though, i hope he can keep it and do good in future :thumbup: with his plan on taking a part time job. Oh and you look cute in that swimsuit. :dance: Goodluck with your scan today. Can't wait to see Cameron again.
> 
> Kenna/Cheryl - really great seeing your bump updates. You both look beautiful.
> 
> Mary - Welcome... After a long wait you're FINALLY here... :wohoo:

Thank you.....10 weeks or left to go!



Wishing1010 said:


> Lol, it seems huge to me Cheryl!! I gained nine pounds in the past month but doc said that was good bc i hadn't gained much at all. Trying to keep my diet in check though, just in case :). Your bump is adorable, you look amazing!!!!

How much had you gained previously? At one point I gained 8.5 pounds in 4 weeks and freaked out! 



laurac1988 said:


> Welcome Mary! Love the ticker!

Laura how have you been feeling?



aidensmommy1 said:


> This a.m feels so strange, lol. Of course I LOVE LOVEE that I'm pregnant!! But after 2yrs of obsessively googling, idk what to do with myself this a.m! :rofl: Usually I sit here on google for hrs when I wake super early. This is the exact reason why I need to start a pregnancy project! lol :).

If you need something to do you could read back through the 400+ pages and start doing all the weird stuff we did like boob shots, peeing on baking soda and all that stuff lol.



melewen said:


> Mary I'll only be like 37 weeks then so I can totally drive up to NH! :rofl:
> 
> My family planned our shower for when I'll be 34 weeks and it makes me kinda nervous?! That seems sooooo late! We have to plan around this big trip we're all taking mid July but I guess we'll just save in the meantime and order everything ASAP that we still need after!
> 
> The last couple nights I've been dreaming nonstop about the sex of the baby! Last night I dreamt my mom knew and accidentally said "she"..... I feel so guilty for grappling with the idea that it's actually PROBABLY a girl, just because I was so sure it's a boy, and it's such strange reasons too. Maybe it's studying all those women who got their heads done cut off because "they" couldn't produce a son so I feel like if it's a girl, we will have another girl next?? Which is completely silly because we all know it's DH who determines the sex, and mine has 2 boys and 1 girl in his immediate family. Yet I still feel like it's my "duty" to "provide" a son, all of which is ludicrous of course. DH talks about wanting someone to carry on his name and stuff BUT when we were at the wedding with my little cousin--she's literally THE cutest kid you've ever seen and such a daddy's girl--DH was like "yeah I think I'd be ok with a girl".. I always thought a daughter for him would be so sweet, someone to just love love love him and be such a daddy's girl. I personally like the idea of a girl because my mom and I are like best friends and I hate the idea of not being that way with my kid! But let's be honest.. Any grown man who's like that with his mama, it's weird! I think all the anticipation is giving me this complex, almost like I have to prepare for a test :rofl:
> 
> Oh and dh's dad saw me the other day and was like "oh it's a girl" but I'm pretty sure he was just saying I look fat! My bump is super low. Maybe that's what he associates with a girl, because this man is not quite up to date on his erm pregnancy old wives tales, but I was like uh thanks dude. That's why I've guessed boy for almost all your bumps, even kenna, because they're so petite! Except pam's was SUPER high at first but still all out front. Ughhhhhhhh we will seeeeeee. Oh and now it's supposed to rain on Sunday!!
> 
> </complaint_session>

34 weeks does seem to be cutting it close as you never know when the person is coming and you still have so much to get! (Or at least I do). My bump sits really low but that's just because of the way Luke is positioned. Maybe you little person is laying sideways right now too.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Hi Mary, I'm Jyllian :hi: Congrats on your :bfp:!!! Happy to have you here with us and so excited for you! :happydance: Can't wait to see bump photos!
> 
> Cheryl, adorable bumpdate as always!
> 
> Love the collection of bump progression photos Daphne!
> 
> Done with my volunteer scan this morning! It took a bit longer than I anticipated, as the students were practicing performing a biophysical profile which combines an ultrasound evaluation with a non-stress test used to determine fetal health during the third tri. They were looking for movement as well as watching his diaphragm. He is practicing breathing now as we could see his diaphragm moving! Cameron was pretty much sleeping the entire time, but did roll around/reposition himself at times and actually woke up for a bit and was flapping his hands all over!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Arm over head
> 
> 
> Knee/leg
> 
> 
> Arm with semi-curled hand
> 
> 
> Umbilical cord
> 
> 
> Arm over head, you can kind of see his mouth and nose
> 
> 
> Face
> 
> 
> Boy parts between thighs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of face, you can sort of see his left eye... and chubby left cheek
> 
> 
> This one is my fave - view angled from under HIS HEAD. You can see his chin, mouth/lips, nose and arms stretched over his head
> 
> 
> It's so crazy that he's at a size now where only so much of him will fit into a frame. When I went at 13 weeks, I got pretty much a full body shot. Now just head and arms, only abdomen area or just legs will fit into a frame.
> 
> I go back again Thursday! :dance:

I didn't actually look at the pictures yet, but am going to as soon as I respond. I'm quite jealous that Cameron doesn't fit in the screen. The way like is, his whole body is still there. Are you having another scan Thursday?


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Oh yeah daphne I meant to say I love your collage!! You really started to show pretty early, that was when I was still ttc!


Yep, at 6 weeks there's nothing then bloat at 7-8 weeks. 9 weeks belly became flat again then i starting pumping up at 10 weeks... I started early but now it slowed down...


----------



## mdscpa

Wow..... Beautiful pics Jyllian... Loving the umbilical cord and the first face pic Cameron seems to be smiling.... :dance: Are you having another scan on Thursday?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess his replacement phone comes today. Yes, another scan Thursday so the rest of the students can have a chance to practice the test and evaluation. It was totally unexpected but when she asked I said YES! of course! Hoping he is a little more awake this time but I guess it was kind of nice he was calm as they needed to keep a good view of his heart and diaphragm.


----------



## mdscpa

Lucky you Jyllian.. and it's FREEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## melewen

Love the scan Jyllian! Oddly that shot of the cord really impressed me.. hahaha. You can really see the shape and texture! Crazy. Love the shot of his eye too, so sweet. Now that I see that CLEAR potty shot you've got I'm pretty sure we're having a girl!!! When I saw the potty shot it was NOTHING like that, granted it was only for a couple seconds. I saw the cord way above the legs but yep, might be changing my vote to :pink: ! Is your scan on Thursday 3D? I NEED BABY FACESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Right Daphne?! Free is one of the best parts, aside from seeing Mr. Cameron yet again!

No, Cheryl it won't be 3D yet as I'll be at the same place. There were a few more students who didn't get to practice performing the biophysical so it'll pretty much be the same thing as today. My next 3D is June 3rd :coffee:

Forgot to mention, Cameron was laying transverse... his head was at my left and his feet were at my right side. He looked so cozy and content in there, snoozin' away :sleep:


----------



## mdscpa

Still have plenty of time for Cameron to change position. Adam keeps on changing early on but he was mostly transverse. At 29 weeks he settled to being head-down until our last appointment last week. Hope he won't surprise us for changing position at our 38 weeks.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Omeholycrapinmypants!! Cheryl, all this boy girl talk is driving me bonkers :wacko: I cannot wait anymore for your baby's gender!! There must be something you can do to get it to me pleeeeaaaaassssseee :haha:

Mary, have fun with all the wedding planning and of course you are welcome to consult us to! I'm so nosy :haha: Plus by then you'll have a cute little baby bump too :D

Jyllian, those are great pics! His face is sooo cute. Cannot wait for more pics :dance: Glad you never gave your spare phone to OH :D


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- LOVE the progression of bump pics!! I feel like I might have the same progression as you, I started showing early too! I just worry I'm gaining too much weight early on!! I've gained 6 pounds so far and I'm not even halfway so it worries me!! I put so much pressure on myself to not gain too much weight, and not get too big too fast. And yet I know we don't really have all the control! Does this weight gain seem normal so far? What did you ladies experience as far as weight gain in the second trimester? 

Love all the updated bump pics ladies!! 

Cheryl- you're so funny, i can't wait to find out what you're having!! I need to know !!! Where and when were women getting beheaded for not producing boys?!? Barbaric ! Don't worry, you can just keep having babies until you "produce DH a son " Even if it takes 5 kids! That's cool with you right? ;) also, that shower does seem late? Is there anyway they can change it to earlier? 

Jess- happy 30 weeks!!! For dime reason I feel so proud of all you ladies in your 30 weeks! It's quite an accomplishment !! Can't believe you guys are gonna start having your babies so soon !!! 

Mary- have fun with the wedding planning! I got married in oct. It's a fun time!

Afm- dr appt tom just to get fundal height measured and bp , babies HR etc. no scan.. Until Thursday!!! 3D gender scan in LESS than 48 hours!!!!! What were those tips to do the day of the 3D scan to have a cooperative baby?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, one of the ladies that was on our thread too, Molgold, lives in India I think. There they are not allowed to find out gender of baby until birth to avoid moms aborting girls early in pregnancy.

I think years and years ago when people were uneducated the women got blamed if the desired gender was not produced :shrug: 

Glad we all know better now :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry meant to say I cannot wait for your gender scan anymore!!!! Wohoo baby gender reveal on Thursday :D

AFM: I'm not complaining just having it noted that I don't know how much longer I can continue to pee like this!!! I go and then have a really big one, get up and go sit on couch. Not even 2 minutes and I have another big one :shock: Where is all this secret pee coming from :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I have heard to drink some orange juice before your scan. Or Pam took a bit of chocolate with her just in case, I think. Since Cameron was so sleepy today I'm going to drink water and some orange juice Thursday morning and maybe a bit of iced coffee before my scan. Thank goodness we get a gender reveal SOON because Cheryl has me at wits end over here with all her back and forth guesses while making us wait :wacko:

Where's my emoji coffee?! :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:

Pamela you crack me up! :rofl: I actually have this thing where it feels like my bladder is about to bust then when I go there's really not as much pee as I thought :shrug: and if I sit there for a few minutes I'll pee a little more and stop... then a little more and stop... and it'd continue like that if I sat there forever. It's so weird :dohh:


----------



## Twinsie

Hahahah seriously you girls crack me up!

Jyllian your emoji coffee usage is impressive and wonderful. 

Pam- where does all the secret pee come from?!?! Lol! it's crazy but I believe you!!! I feel like a crazy person already when I go to pee and then feel like I have to pee again not 5 minutes later and I actually DO pee a decent amount again!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, just you wait for 3rd tri, you get secret pee galore plus much much more :D

Re my 3d scan. I had ice cold water just before the scan as I wanted to wake him but not give him too much sugar in case he got too busy. Then I had fudge in my handbag as back-up if he didn't want to move as I have noticed that fudge makes him a bit more active.
Plus have your bladder full and then when you get there go pee, that way you have nice empty bladder and will be comfy :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela you are instructed to pee before your scan? I've always been told to drink a certain amount of water a half hour beforehand then the scan is done with a full bladder :shrug: I actually was able to empty it a bit, not completely, at my 13 week scan because it was too full :dohh: This time, I drank about 40oz of water about a half hour beforehand with no issues :thumbup: I think I better choose either OJ or iced coffee on Thursday, not have both, otherwise Cameron may be doing some serious somersaults and make it near impossible for a scan :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Earlier in the pregnancy they tell you to have a full bladder but later on the emptier the better.
I might be wrong but at my 31 week 3D they told me empty is better.

If you go with full bladder then you can always empty if not required.

I enjoyed the scans more with empty bladder just because the prodding might have made me pee myself :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Makes sense! Probably because baby is so much smaller in first tri :shrug: 

I got a shirt in the mail yesterday that I had ordered last week but didn't tell my OH. It says "Future Mini-Trucker Inside" and I plan on wearing it to any car/truck shows we attend this summer. To my surprise, the owner of the company had thrown in a little something extra - a baby shirt for Cameron! My OH was double thrilled!

​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is soooo cute Jyllian!


----------



## Jrepp

My bladder has always been empty for my scans....and they make sure to ask if I need to go before they start. 

Jyllian, I love your trucker shirts. I thought you got a onsie for Cameron? 

Tick tock y'all tick tock......this day is going by soooooooo slow.


----------



## Twinsie

So ladies, what are your guesses on my baby's gender?!? :) you have one more day to decide!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie you need to post a recent bump photo for us to examine and give our guess!


----------



## mdscpa

Nice shirts you got there Jyllian and they look great on you both imagine Cameron wearing it too... <3

Yep, agree with Jyllian, one more recent bump pic. Wait, did you do the salt+urine or BS+urine tests yet?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I guess boy :D I'm probably going to be wrong and it's a girl or that might be wrong and it will actually be a boy :haha:

Joking, I'm going with boy :D


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: my thought exactly Pam. My first guess is a boy otherwise it's a girl. :haha: in all seriousness i'd vote for boy. Same with Cheryl a boy. 

Ok ladies, really need to :sleep: it's 01:06 am here already :sleep:


----------



## cutieq

So funny how the doctors all vary. Mine has never mentioned my bladder. They just examine me as is.


----------



## mdscpa

Same here Dani nothing mentioned about both full or empty bladder i just followed my Dr. Google. :haha: 

Jess, im in a new day already going to sleep it out :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Jamie, join me on the girl side! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Yep, i am curious who's going to join our muse. We have Cheryl, jamie, laura and Mary pending baby's gender.... One of them will probably join you soon Kenna.

Oh, visit me please sleeping fairy!!!!!


----------



## mommysylvia

Hey ladies, I just popped in here to see a few updates!

Mary- OMG OMG OMG YAAAAAYYYYY. Congrats!! You're pregnant....I am overjoyed!

Cute bump dates!

AFM- I'm halfway done with my first month of birth control pills..... So ready for these next 3 months to fly by. I have AF cramps and lower back pain almost daily! Has anyone had that while on them?
Also tomorrow is a very scary day for my husband and I. My sweet baby boy (age 2) has symptoms of eye disease/retinoblastoma (cancer of the eye) in both eyes. He has the white/ gold glow and I can tell he already has trouble seeing since he always has to out things close to his face to see. So tomorrow we are seeing an eye specialist so they can examine him and determine what's going on. I really pray its nothing, so I need lots of positive thoughts please. I'm so nervous he's my little man :(
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1431810395982.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## melewen

Jamie, it is mandatory that you fill out this quiz before your scan tomorrow. Mandatory! I can give you a like 90% accurate prediction then :D https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...ltimate-gender-prediction-outcome-thread.html

I can't wait to find out what you're having!!! And I second that we need a most recent bump pic, from the front too!

I just updated yours Laura! You're clearly for girl on the main test but 1/2 and 1/2 on the "accurate" test!

Sylvia so sorry to hear that hon :( hope everything turns out ok


I went and bought everything else we need for the gender reveal party and making the box tonight! I have to flip a cardboard box inside out and basically re-tape it cuz all of them had huge logos on them so hope that works..


----------



## Jrepp

Alright ladies.....it took a bit of time because Luke is still in the same position he was in last week and she couldn't get a clear shot of his face. The little bugger was hiding behind his hands too. He's measuring 58% which is fantastic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3432.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jrepp




----------



## Twinsie

Lol ok I'll take the quiz Cheryl! 

Sylvia- I'm so sorry, I hope everything turns out ok with your son.

Here is my bump 16 weeks and 4 days! I don't have a front view. So I'll take one tom.


----------



## Twinsie

Flipped..


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sylvia, I just got so happy to see u...I thought u disappeared from bnb! Lol
I'm so sorry to hear about your LO. What a scary thing to go through. He has a good mommy to take care of him tho. I will be saying many prayers for your family, hun! :hugs:

Cheryl, I did a gender prediction used religiously by some of the OBs at my office and its saying my babes will be a girl. Its weird because as soon as we transferred that embryo, I told dh that I thought it was going to be a boy, lol. And dh and I are thinking about having a Gender reveal party but I honestly don't know if we'll be able to keep our big mouths shut! :haha: We may just tell a few ppl and I'll more than likely tell u ladies and still have the reveal for all of our other close friends and family. Idk, we'll see how well we can keep the secret!

Jess, your u/s pics are so amazing! U got a really good face shot! I looove it! :) Can't wait to see pics of baby Luke after birth!

Twinsie, u must be excited for ur scan! I'm excited to see what your having! Your little bump is so cute! You ladies are all getting me more & more excited with your bump pics! I can't wait for my bump to come along!! :)


----------



## melewen

Just wanted to pop in (DH is begging to get back to the Bachelorette :rofl:) and ask for yalls official votes! I'll just share what I put on Facebook, plus a couple about boooooobs bahaha

Bump from front and side:
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22-weeks-bump-shh.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/11176483_419714728204968_2111950244_n.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/anatomy-scan-photos-2.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/anatomy-scan-photos-1.jpg

It's time! I'm collecting guesses for our gender reveal party - are you team blue or team pink? I have a few things to help you make your selection.. My bump (from the side and the front!), baby's ultrasound (check out that skull shape! But is it just me or does it look totally different between the two photos?), and answers to a few old wives' tales.. So what's your guess?
Fetal heart rate: around 159 until week 19; at week 19 rate was 141
Morning sickness: none
Baking soda test: after about week 15, fizz!
Carrying: well, you be the judge!
Ramzi test: placenta attached to right side
Craving: sweets, cold, crunchy
Chinese calendar: I've gotten both! 3/5 results say boy (most detailed quiz with lunar age, however, says girl!)
Mayan test: boy
Skin: better than normal
Intuition: originally boy. Not sure anymore..
Dreams: originally boy. Lately been having dreams I am surprised to find out it's a girl!
Hair growing: slower
Chest change?: not much change


----------



## melewen

Mary share that quiz!!!! And you should definitely do a reveal party but find out yourself at the party!! If we hadn't had a big festival, then two weddings and our babymoon we'd have done it the day after our scan :) 

Jamie your bump is actually pretty high so I say girl based on the bump height alone!

Jess I loooove that shot of Luke's face. Adorable!!! Those little fingers too omg


----------



## melewen

Oh and I finished our reveal box!

https://s11.postimg.org/gkfe5yx6r/image.jpg
image ru


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Sylvia*
Thanks for popping in hun :hugs: 

I'm so sorry about the scare with your little one. Holding thumbs and tons of positive thoughts that he is okay and nothing serious is wrong. Please keep us updated if you can. xxx

As for the bc, I took it for about 10 years before we were ttc so I cannot remember back to the beginning on whether I had cramps/pains with it. Maybe your body is still trying to adjust to the hormones?

*Jess*
Ah how cute is he and so shy or just doesn't want to spoil the surprise :D I love the pics with his cute little fingers in too... makes me think of when you play with baby and pretend eat their fingers :haha:
I'm sorry he hasn't moved yet but hope he still does!!


*Jamie*
I'm going to stick with boy guess for now. I might change to girl after you announce :haha:
Your bump is so cute and petite like Kenna's, I'm actually wondering if it is a girl now? Mmmm.... why do I feel so much pressure on getting this right :dohh: Okay lock me in for boy :D

*AFM*
Next week Friday is when I finish work and start Maternity leave but the time is literally dragging and killing me!!! :coffee:

https://i.imgur.com/HHEUIAB.png


----------



## Kirsty3051

Melon - I'm going with girl. If my previous gender predictions are anything to go by, you're probably having a boy :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Oh and I finished our reveal box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://s11.postimg.org/gkfe5yx6r/image.jpg
> image ru


That's so cute Cheryl!!!! Have fun with your party.... Hope you can take a video for us to watch of course with lots of pics as well... :haha:




mommysylvia said:


> Hey ladies, I just popped in here to see a few updates!
> 
> Mary- OMG OMG OMG YAAAAAYYYYY. Congrats!! You're pregnant....I am overjoyed!
> 
> Cute bump dates!
> 
> AFM- I'm halfway done with my first month of birth control pills..... So ready for these next 3 months to fly by. I have AF cramps and lower back pain almost daily! Has anyone had that while on them?
> Also tomorrow is a very scary day for my husband and I. My sweet baby boy (age 2) has symptoms of eye disease/retinoblastoma (cancer of the eye) in both eyes. He has the white/ gold glow and I can tell he already has trouble seeing since he always has to out things close to his face to see. So tomorrow we are seeing an eye specialist so they can examine him and determine what's going on. I really pray its nothing, so I need lots of positive thoughts please. I'm so nervous he's my little man :(


I'm so very sorry to hear about your LO Sylvia. Praying all is well. :hugs:




melewen said:


> Just wanted to pop in (DH is begging to get back to the Bachelorette :rofl:) and ask for yalls official votes! I'll just share what I put on Facebook, plus a couple about boooooobs bahaha
> 
> Bump from front and side:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/22-weeks-bump-shh.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/11176483_419714728204968_2111950244_n.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/anatomy-scan-photos-2.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/anatomy-scan-photos-1.jpg
> 
> It's time! I'm collecting guesses for our gender reveal party - are you team blue or team pink? I have a few things to help you make your selection.. My bump (from the side and the front!), baby's ultrasound (check out that skull shape! But is it just me or does it look totally different between the two photos?), and answers to a few old wives' tales.. So what's your guess?
> Fetal heart rate: around 159 until week 19; at week 19 rate was 141
> Morning sickness: none
> Baking soda test: after about week 15, fizz!
> Carrying: well, you be the judge!
> Ramzi test: placenta attached to right side
> Craving: sweets, cold, crunchy
> Chinese calendar: I've gotten both! 3/5 results say boy (most detailed quiz with lunar age, however, says girl!)
> Mayan test: boy
> Skin: better than normal
> Intuition: originally boy. Not sure anymore..
> Dreams: originally boy. Lately been having dreams I am surprised to find out it's a girl!
> Hair growing: slower
> Chest change?: not much change


Cheryl, I agree with you about the skull the first two pics are different from the third. Here's my vote:

Skull - Boy
FHR - Same as mine, so boy (old wives tale says otherwise)
MS - Girl because i had and ended up with a boy
BS - Boy
Carrying - Boy
Ramzi test - No idea about it since my placenta is upfront.
Cravings - Girl, i craved for salty and spicy food.
Chinese calendar - Boy
Mayan test - Didn't do this
Skin - Girl, mine is the opposite
Intuition - Girl, my intuition says girl and i was wrong so i choose opposite for you :haha:
Dreams - Boy, I always dream of a boy kid and baby.
Hair Growing - Boy, mine is slower as well
Chest Change - Boy, likewise :haha:

*OVERALL: I VOTE FOR BABY BOY!!!!




*


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Melon - I'm going with girl. If my previous gender predictions are anything to go by, you're probably having a boy :haha:

I too always thought Melon is Cheryl's username. Hey, it's easier...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love melon :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555c421437e65.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555c424505151.gif

:dance: Bear with my weekly greetings Mary. I do this all the time. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555c4a83c4e33.gif


----------



## Jrepp

Thank you ladies. He definitely is a shy one. Ronny figured out last night that Luke is laying how I lay. Apparently I lay in the fetal position with my ankles crossed, which is exactly how Luke was yesterday. Only I lay on my side and he is laying on his back. 

Sylvia - I hope your son is ok. Please let us know what the doctor says.

Cheryl - I love the box! Are you bringing it to your friend to stuff or is she bringing the balloons to you? You know I already guessed boy.

Pam - this week is already half over and next week is going to fly Bly you'll be off before you know it. 

Oh yeah - I posted my 29 week Bumpdate on YouTube. It's a short one because Ronny was rushing me but it is still ok. 

https://youtu.be/nrf-ad9mOZg


----------



## mdscpa

Great vlog Jess... The last part though thought something is going to happen... :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess, Luke has the cutest little button nose! And what a stinker for being shy and keeping his face covered! That's cute that he lays like you, even with crossed legs. Cameron seems to like his arms and hands up by his head like my OH.

Sylvia I'm so sorry to hear about your lil guy and hope everything turns out OK :hugs:

Jamie I have decided and my official guess is that you will join Kenna on Team Pink :pink:

I've also made my final decision for Cheryl and that is Team Blue :blue:

No more changing my mind! Onto the gender reveals ladies :coffee:

I'm 25 whoppin' weeks today! 


​
I had a $5 card from Old Navy good til today and also a return to make so stopped in yesterday eve and of course left with more clothes for Cameron :dohh: This time, however, it was MY doing... not OH's, although he was totally fine with heading straight to the baby clothing and helping me choose :winkwink: 

​
I like the sleeper because it has little pullover "mittins" to prevent him from scratching himself :thumbup: OH and I fell in love with the plaid outfit! Must. Stop. Buying. Clothing.


----------



## melewen

Haha ladies melon.. Yall are crazy. Melewen is actually my name in elvish?!? I had a high school boyfriend who was like super into that stuff (he's got a phd in astrophysics now so whatever, his loss) and he always called me that!

Jess my friend is gonna take the box pretty sure. I told her she could also just put them in a dark trash bag and we could leave while she transfers them! I'm begging this week to just fly by and as soon as we get to Friday we're basically home free! We'll be prepping all weekend but we have a wedding Saturday which will be fun. My friend also ordered scratch off cards to send to my out of town family, they're so cute!

https://s8.postimg.org/l2sojhc7p/image.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Looking great Jyllian.... I'm loving Cameron's clothes..... Yep.... Stop. Buying. Clothing.. (for now, tomorrow will be different :haha:).


----------



## melewen

Jamie I just did your gender quiz and it's 13 :pink: and 9 :blue: !! But of the most accurate so far... 6/7 say :pink:!! When is your scan?


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's tomorrow Cheryl! And when is YOUR gender reveal?! I'm dyyyying!!!


----------



## melewen

THat's what I thought and then I was like wait, I think I'm confusing Jyllian's whose was on a Thursday.. haha! Damn I can't wait!

Mine is Sunday at 5 pm CST!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah I also have a scan tomorrow but nothing overly exciting as I already revealed gender. I'm always excited to see Cameron and feel so fortunate for all of these extra ultrasound opportunities! Plus, my OH is likely coming with me tomorrow so he can see our lil guy moving around and experience the sudden, clear, cute views that don't always get captured in stills.

Oh, and I've been _trying_ to think of things to get OH for Father's Day this year :shrug: I know he'd love a back massager with multiple settings to use in a chair at home... plus I could sneak in a few uses :winkwink: And he loves using the coffee brewer I got him for Christmas and has quite a few boxes of K-cups so I thought about getting his a spinning K-cup holder. I would really like to get him something for his truck, like an air compressor, but that's getting pretty pricey and we have our shower coming up as well as getting anything we still need for Cameron after that. Maybe a nice dinner as well or I don't know... He's been wanting some new shorts so I could order those... I'm sure he'll like whatever I do, I just want it to be a nice surprise. What are you ladies doing, if anything?


----------



## cutieq

That sounds lovely! We aren't doing anything this year. This is our 1st and we won't celebrate mothers day or Father's Day until next year when baby gets here. We will take my FIL to dinner so DH gets a little feel of celebration, but no gifts.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Whenever I get gifts, I typically like them to be useful/practical. I figured he'd definitely use the massager (and it'd get me out of doing the job myself by hand!) and the K-cup holder is useful, plus he'll likely be enjoying way more coffee once Cameron is here lol so the holder will keep his flavors easily accessible :thumbup: I don't want to get him all things that I could possibly use as well... so the shorts he's been wanting would be a nice *only for him* gift. There's also a cute little Father's Day poem I had found awhile back and I may have it printed upon an ultrasound photo of his lil boy and framed or if I'm lazy I'll just post it on his Facebook wall <3


----------



## Twinsie

I def thought Cheryl's username was melon at first too lol. I like using real names , glad we do that on this thread!

Jyllian- love those outfits! Super cute. Your bump is looking great! Has it changed much lately? 

Pam- I hope next week goes by fast for you!!!

Daphne- when are you done working for ML??

Cheryl- really cute box!!! You did a great job. I can't wait to find out Sunday night!! I can't believe the majority of my gender wives tales are team girl!! I've been convinced this entire time I'm having a boy! DH thinks I'm just trying to jinx it so we really have a girl which he thinks I want secretly. At first I did! But ever since I started thinking it was a boy based on timing of O and when we dtd I have gotten used to the idea of boy! So now I truly don't care either way. I just want to know so I can plan the nursery!! And names!! :)

My scan is innnnnnn 21 hours!!!!!! 10:30 tom mornng! However I won't be able to update you guys until about 5 pm easten time.. I bought a cute piñata from Walmart today that DH is gonna fill with the appropriate color candy after our appt and come over at 4 tomorrow so the kids I take care of (nanny for) can find out the gender a fun way! They are all super excited and ask me every single day if I know yet what I'm having. So I thought itd be fun to do with them and video it! The 3 boys want me to have a boy and Sara the 6 yr old wants a girl, of course! I'll post the video here as my reveal to you girls :) 

My dr appt today went well. I was anxious since it has been over a month since my last baby check in. Heartbeat was 160, and I'm measuring on track. All is well!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad everything went well Jamie... FHR 160? Hmmm Girl maybe? Can't wait....

I'll finish working at the end of the month. ML starts 1st of June till whenever i want i guess lol. DH needs to fix all of Adam's papers for him to travel back home and once done I'll tender my resignation. Reason, no one will take care of him if i work. FX my employer will approve. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Jamie I think girl for you. And you can definitely message me on Facebook and let me know :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie my belly hasn't really changed much lately as far as I can tell :shrug: But I do notice I feel more awkwardly pregnant as of late, like getting out of bed and tying my shoes are much more strenuous now.


----------



## Twinsie

Dh thinks girl and I'm sticking to boy so one of us will be right! Lol. Looks like most of you say girl! 
We shall see!!! :) :) :) 

Jyllian - I'm not doing Father's Day this year. We decided to wait until next year to start that . Your gift ideas are all nice, so you can't go wrong! Just don't go broke lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! My 2nd beta results came in @ 201!! They more than doubled, which is amazing news! I cannot wait for our first U/S! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Jamie I read in Impatient Woman's Guide that the traditional Shettles timing is totally backwards! So if you're basing your timing off that it would be girl :rofl: I really think it is girl for you!! The more I think about mine the more I'm convinced I'm having a girl too.. Now I really want one too! Like I said I go back and forth every freaking day

Can I just rant for a second?! So we asked for gender guesses last night on FB and like an hour before in the kitchen DH had said "Well I GUESS I would be OK with a girl" OK honey.. we get it, you want a son to like.. bear your name. Whatever. But anyway, he chimes in on the post with "team healthy baby" ("Just to be a jackass" he said to me) and then like four other people said the same thing! Uh since when is being healthy and the sex of the baby like related at all?? I"m sorry, but that just bothers me. I know Jess chimed in when this happened last time 'cause I was complaining on Facebook to her and Jyllian and Jamie :D It reminds me of this video..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbTB3ASkdOo

But seriously, how are they related AT ALL?! It just makes me feel like these people are trying to be *better* than me. Oh, we don't care what sex the baby is.. NO SH*T YOU HAVE FIVE KIDS. I just want to be able to envision my life with the baby as freaking a daughter or son, and like Dani said it will help our bonding a lot. I can buy headbands or Jordans! You know?! Anyway.. annoyed. Rant over!

Daphne I can't believe your maternity leave is so soon! Posting that waterfall to force you to POAS seems like just yesterday :cry: And Jamie, weren't you JUST like 4 weeks pregnant?! Seems like I don't comprehend the passage of time.. lol

For Fathers Day I REALLY want to get DH a grill. He's been asking for one for over a year and it'd be nice to have one new deck that he built last summer too. Plus if that means he's going to make dinner, I'm all for it! The only problem is the one he wants is like $400. I think I can get my mom to throw in a little but I"m kinda like ehh...... I mean, we'll buy it anyway eventually. But ehhh...... babies.... they're expensive. I don't know. I guess if I have this contract extended for the tea people I work for then I can go with it but otherwise eh.... I just don't know what else!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, I completely get what ur saying. Of course you'd be happy either way but when you've been waiting so long, of course ur going to want to know what baby stuff to buy ASAP! I can't wait to find out what your having!!! And omgoshh, it truly does seem like its only been a couple of months AT THE MOST since u posted that waterfall for Daphne! Omg, she made me NUTS waiting for her test! I seriously wanted to just POAS for her! :rofl: She made us wait soo long! lol. Its crazy how fast times flying! With ALL of you, it seems like you all just got preggers but its been quite awhile! I'm so happy I finally could join u all!


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, similar to your rant. Major disclaimer here but when people say "oh we don't care as long as it's healthy"...who doesnt want a healthy baby?! Im happy with a roof over my head but ask me what I want and I can easilt say I want a mansion! 

The grill is an amazing gift and long-lasting, but I feel you on the expense pain!


----------



## Jrepp

Want me to do it again? Dani ill do it for you too


----------



## Twinsie

I saw that on fb Cheryl! I rolled my eyes for you! So irritating! I mean come on, wanting a healthy baby goes without saying people !!!!! Now can we have some fun and guess?!


----------



## melewen

Haha yeah like in the video "I can't wait til I hear someone say 'dont care if it's braindead, don't care if it's limbless, if it has a penis'" hahaha. I mean OBVIOUSLY! But how does the color of balloons have anything to do with it? The first thing I wanted to know at our scan was a) the baby's like.. really in there b) it's human c) everything looks good. Obviously we're not having a "is baby healthy?!" reveal because um... really?! 

Yall I'm so depressed.. I've been looking at maternity shoots on Pinterest and have found this one photographer who manages to only shoot the most gorgeous, skinny pregnant women who are apparently wealthy and basically models :rofl: Mine will NOT look like that!


----------



## melewen

Ouchies: https://www.pinterest.com/madeleinebolle/baby-belly/

OMG I got another comment for "team green" (aka healthy!). I had to comment..


----------



## Twinsie

Ha I saw your comment. People are ridiculous ! Those pins of maternity shoot pcs are beautiful. Those women are all belly! Skinny arms and toned legs ! That will not be me .. I wish! I have the best intentions to do arm workouts and stuff but that never happens.. I need a prego workout buddy!


----------



## melewen

Gender reveal party coming together!

https://s12.postimg.org/lxrpnqcvh/IMG_6299.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/scqqkejl9/IMG_6301.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/nzs71zaul/IMG_6302.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/tlem61bjh/IMG_6303.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/giizmrlbh/IMG_6304.jpg

https://s12.postimg.org/q5mhwheb1/IMG_6305.jpg


----------



## melewen

Oh and I made a gif out of my bump pics today! You can really tell the week I exploded!!

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/bumpgif.gif


----------



## Jrepp

Looks great Cheryl!!


----------



## Twinsie

Love the gif! That's awesome Cheryl! How do you do it??! The party details and decor are wonderful. I may steal the idea of framing the u/s pcs :) looks great!


----------



## melewen

Jamie I just used photoshop but there are tons of sites out there that will do it! 

We re getting close with the party, really just food and drinks to make now! And a million things to shop for. I feel like we should have pink and blue balloons at our house outside too!


----------



## mommysylvia

Cheryl- I love the gif and all the gender reveal decorations you made! As much as we need more girls on bnb, I think its a boy! Lol

Jyllian, Twinsie, Jess - Super cute baby bump...its growing more than I last saw you omg <3
(Sorry if I forgot anyone I only skimmed through a few pages)

Mary- Uh not as excited as I was seeing it finally happened for you!!! Awesome betas I can't wait to see more updates every now and then :)


AFM- *My son is healthy!!!!* She said she looked really good and she couldn't find any tumors or disease in his eyes but he is nearsighted and has a lot of astigmatism so he will be getting his glasses soon.... He's only two so this came really quick for me but hopefully he corrects his vision. We already ordered him rubber glasses for babies, they're Miraflex newbaby1 frames....Totally not risking him breaking them tons of times lol

I just wanted to update y'all and I will pop in every few weeks or so because I get really baaaaad baby fever looking at your posts lol...I seen them the other day then that same night I had a dream that I had quadruplets but what was weird is I wasn't pregnant with them they were made some other way but they were mine. Two boys and two girls....I had 6 kids!!!! Lmao wow! I only had named the girls, can you tell I want a baby girl so bad? Anywho.... Thank you for all the positive thoughts. I'll visit again soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150520_094128.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mdscpa

36 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:

https://i60.tinypic.com/1z14lxh.jpg


26 and 36 Weeks Barebump Comparison:

https://i58.tinypic.com/nlcwsp.jpg


18 and 36 Weeks Bump Comparison:

https://i60.tinypic.com/20j1xtk.jpg


18 - 36 HEADLESS :haha: Bump Pics as inspired by Cheryl.

https://i59.tinypic.com/24d1mba.gif




Baby's Growing hands: 8-36 Weeks

https://i60.tinypic.com/9av4ag.jpg https://i61.tinypic.com/ux7cx.jpg https://i57.tinypic.com/2lieogy.gif



​
 



Attached Files:







36 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 0









26 vs 36 Barebump.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 0









18 vs 36 Weeks Bump.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mdscpa

Mary - HUGE CONGRATS to you, your DH and Aiden!!!! :wohoo: for increasing betas... I bet your next one might hit 700-900 at 16 dpo... My 1st beta at 16dpo was only 537... End everything is good. This is your rainbow baby.. :dance:

Cheryl - Yep. Feels like yesterday when you sent me that picture. Apologies if i let you guys wait, i waited as well :haha: Funny how Mary wanted to pee for me :rofl: I keep on watching the very first test we took and i'm really glad we got it on video. Love your GIF bump photos.... Planning to do one as well. Oh, only 8 workings days left (9 including today) until ML. :dance: However, I still don't know what to do during those waiting days while on leave. :haha: Maybe eat, sleep, watch movies, eat sleep what else? :haha:

Sylvia - Glad everything is fine with your son. Hopefully he'll love wearing his eyeglasses.

Jamie - Goodluck with your scan today... Please keep us updated and DON'T FORGET TO MENTION THE GENDER! That's an order. :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl!!! Love everything for the party and your GIF!!! Beautiful!!!! 

Daphne, happy 36 weeks!!!!!!! I think your bump is a bit lower!!!


----------



## mdscpa

I think so too Kenna. It's because i can hardly see my birthmark even in the picture it's starting to face downward. And BH doesnt happen on the top of my belly anymore when it happens 1-2 inches above my belly goes hard not like before when it's just bellow my ribs.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z555dbcb126120.gif

:wohoo: 1 more week and you're half way there. :wohoo:


----------



## melewen

I love your gif daphne! I was putting off yoga yesterday and decided to do one and I was amazed at how well it showed the progression. Mine kinda just poops out there at like 18 weeks hahah. Yours is awesome!!

Mary yay for those betas!! So happy for you!!!

Looking forward to welcoming Michelle soon....

Jamie ok NOW when is your scan?! I need some distraction so I'm going to obsess over yours all day!

And when is yours Jyllian? Make sure they get a potty shot so I can compare to my fleeting memory some more :rofl;

Sylvia so happy that your son is healthy! You should get him some swanky baby ray bans for like pictures... Ok I just search "baby boy fashion" on pinterest WAY too much! I'm gonna be one of those moms whose kid has slicked back hair at like age 3 and cuffed skinny jeans hahaha


----------



## Kirsty3051

Have any of you experienced shooting pains in your vjays during pregnancy? I don't remember this with Luca. It's like a really sharp pain for 5-10 seconds that takes my breath away, zaps me in the clit and then stops. :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Cheryl. I'll edit the gif coz it looks big for the laptops screen. I know im not Jamie but i love to share mu potty shots to help you out or confuse you :haha:


18w scan: They said baby's a girl.

https://i61.tinypic.com/352p4ep.jpg


21w scan: Confirmed a boy.

https://i59.tinypic.com/of3vw5.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Have any of you experienced shooting pains in your vjays during pregnancy? I don't remember this with Luca. It's like a really sharp pain for 5-10 seconds that takes my breath away, zaps me in the clit and then stops. :shrug:

I had then it went on for days then got feverish went to doc and found i got an infection. Don't want to scare you but if it continues better check with your doc.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Think I'll make an appointment just to be on the safe side :)


----------



## melewen

Lightning crotch!!!!!!

Daphne ok my potty shot did NOT look like that either! I think I either just didn't catch it if it did OR..... Our baby doesn't have one! :D

Did I tell Yall I'm back to excited for a girl? :rofl: Sunday needs to freaking get here because I'm losing my mind. I just get so nervous about certain qualities in each sex! Like I'm best friends with my mom and it would be super weird to be best friends with your grown son.. But I'm terrified of people like hurting my daughter! So many of my friends at college etc were assaulted.. That's terrifying! But we could be best friends. But having a boy is proven to actually help your marriage! Letting men be little boys is good for them apparently :) but... Ok I'm obsessing! Taking the red cabbage test now :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I'm going to have to get on your post on FB and check all these "green" comments out :roll: C'mon people! Girl you need to make up your damn mind already on gender :laugh2: I wanted to get OH a grill but seems pointless, as we already HAVE a grill... I was just going to get one that's a grill _and_ smoker. He loves to cook dinner on the grill and I love eating it! Expense is a concern too. The gender reveal supplies and decor are adorbs! Can't wait! Love the gif. How in the heck are you and Daphne doing them?! In the last four shots Cheryl it's like pop, Pop, POP, BAM!!!

Mary my OH was saying yesterday how it seems like just weeks ago we found out we were expecting and time is flying by so fast! We're all happy to have you here with us! :hugs:

Sylvia SO glad to hear your son is OK! He is such a handsome lil cutie!

Daphne it's so crazy how your bump went from wider to more oblong now! Has to be because Adam is lying vertically now, I'd assume. So much closer to D-day!

Happy scan day Jamie! Can't wait to hear the results!

My additional volunteer scan was again today. My OH got to go with me and Cameron was pretty content in there for the most part but did move around a bit. The students were able to perform their procedures. Like on Tuesday, they were doing an overall scan of my uterus to get an idea of baby's position, monitoring his heart/diaphragm to look for breathing movements visible by seeing his diaphragm move (it moves his stomach so that helps) and this must happen for a consecutive 30 seconds, measuring the largest space of amniotic fluid and today they took measurements of his head. I noticed the measurements were a bit further along than 25+1 but realize that in order to get a more specific size idea they would measure other areas of his body as well. I think one of the students took a measurement of his torso/belly but I don't see it on my CD. 

Head images and measurements:

Spoiler


Misc. images:

Spoiler
Hand stretched out


Face


Face, kind of distorted but I can see his chin and big lips


Leg/foot


Feet


I was invited to come back yet again sometime during my third trimester, as they apparently are having a difficult time getting volunteers... which is crazy to me. Why would you NOT want to take advantage of such an amazing opportunity?!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's his potty shots from Tuesday:



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm very far behind on everything here... so sorry ladies :hugs: I have been a bit overwhelmed at work because they want to see how much further they can break me before I finish next week Friday - Assholes!!!

I'm going to try to get caught up and apologise in advance if I'm lacking details or miss anyone. Being behind like 3 or 4 pages is overwhelming for me too :cry: I'm a mess again :haha:

*Mary*
I'm so happy your nrs increased and that they increased so beautifully!!! It almost still feels unreal that you are finally pregnant and with us. 

But hey usually when something out of this world amazing happens it fees a bit unreal :D

*Cheryl*
Grrr, I would have been so annoyed too if people kept on going green and healthy etc. Yes it goes without saying but if I ask someone a question like Pink or Blue? Then what kind of stupid answers with yellow or crazy ass other stuff. Sorry, I got a bit angrier there than I thought :haha:

I love seeing all the decor coming together and cannot wait to hear all about how it went.

Your bump gif is sooooo awesome too!!!

*Sylvia*
I am so happy to hear that your boy is healthy :thumbup:

*Daphne*
We can tv, pig out on food and whatsapp each other + flood the thread with lots of "not doing anything" photos when we are on maternity leave together :winkwink:

*Kenna*
So funny you should mention the drop! Before I logged in here I was on Dapne's journal and asked her to compare 35 and 36 weeks bump because I think I see the bump drop too :dance:

How are you? 

*Kirsty*
Souns to me like you got a case of the lightning crotch :wacko:
I had way too much "thunderstroms" in my crotch in 1st tri and it sounds like you are describing it.

However making an appointment and being on the safe side never did anyone any harm!

*Jyllian*
I cannot believe that they struggle with finding ladies either!! I mean free scans what is wrong with the ladies?!

Great pics again - now we just wait for your 3D one in June :dance: Glad OH got some "face" time with Cameron too!

*Jamie*
Any updates on your scan yet or is my time difference throwing me way out?


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, as requested, here it is as posted in my journal. Doesn't seem to have a difference at all. If anything I think it even went a little bit higher than last week's. 

My 35 and 36 Weeks bump comparison:

https://i60.tinypic.com/10dywed.jpg
 



Attached Files:







10dywed.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jrepp

Oh man you guys.......I'll properly update later. Right now I'm lying in bed trying not to vomit. I was up from about midnight through 4:30am sick as could be.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yup! Yet ANOTHER scan - this time in 3D - in LESS than 2 weeks! :happydance: Oh Jess I'm sorry you're feeling sick!

Forgot to add that during the scan today they look for gross body movement at least three times and also look for a flex movement where baby will extend a leg, arm or hand and return it to previous position. They focused on his hand at one point and Cameron was holding the umbilical cord!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Agh no Jess :( I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly! I hope you feel better soon.

Daphne, sorry to do this to you but can you attach the pic? Load shedding and stuck on my phone - aka can't see pic :(


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies!!!!!! The 3D scan went great!! Baby was pretty sleepy so I had to eat some chocolate and s(he) started to move around more so we could determine gender! It was incredible! We got to see s(he) sucking its thumb and kicking all about. 3D really makes a difference! Although now I really want to go in another month when more facial features can be seen and baby has some fat on them! I want to see little chubby cheeks! lol 

So you ladies have to wait 3.5 more hours until I can post the video of the gender, but we are very happy and SO excited!!!!! We went straight to the store and picked out our first gender outfit! :) it feels so real now!!! Knowing what the baby is. 
Omg it's such a great feelng :) 

Daphne- I think you did drop some! Getting so close!! ML without the baby here yet will be relaxing! Enjoy it! 

Pam- I'm sorry your work is making you stress in your last days! Jerks!

Jess- I'm sorry you don't feel good !! Hope you feel better! 

Cheryl- what food are you making for the reveal? I was thinking, crockpot meatballs, getting a late sub sandwich and two other apps.. And a few desserts with a pink/blue candy bar. It's only like 25 ppl so not too big. Oh and def get balloons for the house! 

Mary- so glad your betas are increasing! Exciting!! 

Sylvia- so glad your son is ok! He is adorable 

Jyllian- great pics! The 3D will be even more amazing! I can't believe either that they don't get a lot of volunteers! I would go in a heartbeat! 

Sorry if I missed anything/anyone! I'll be back on later !! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Eeeeeeeek!!! So anxious for the reveal! Glad your scan went great and it feels more real, it's so exciting and such an amazing feeling! I'm gonna hafta sneak back on BnB this eve on our desktop or my phone to see if I was correct with my guess! Are you posting on Facebook as well?

Pam that really does stink your work is really piling it on right now :growlmad: I'm so lucky where I'm at... I've left twice this week for ultrasounds - volunteered scans at that, not like they're mandatory - and have returned back to work and continued my day as normal. No pressure here. You'll feel so relieved to be done there and enjoying ML :thumbup:


----------



## Twinsie

No fb just u guys! Since my Fam won't find out until June 6th. I also forgot to mention DH got a promotion yesterday!!!! Huge raise and better title. We weren't expecting this until next year since he hasn't even been there a full year yet but they love him and want to keep him happy! I couldn't feel more lucky and blessed right now. Life is amazing.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow such awesome news Jamie!!! So happy for you and DH! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs: I try to not let it get to me as soon they'll struggle without me :dance:

Jamie!! Wow so much great news! Congrats to DH and cannot wait for the reveal! I won't be able to see the video so would you be able to put the gender in a spoiler post when you post video? Just so that I can see too please? :haha:

Jyllian, glad your work is treating you fairly! I wish all bosses will remember that they have humans working for them with needs and wants like theyt themselves also have!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Oh man you guys.......I'll properly update later. Right now I'm lying in bed trying not to vomit. I was up from about midnight through 4:30am sick as could be.

Feel better, Jess! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I found a website that has fetal growth and weight charts and percentile calculators and such. 

*Fetus Growth Charts Graphs and Calculators*​
Was just messing around with the measurements from today's scan and estimated weight from my anatomy scan.


Spoiler
Biparietal diameter:


Head circumference:


25 week weight estimate:


Weight percentile as of 21 weeks (my anatomy ultrasound):


Weight percentile as of 25 weeks:

​

The nerd in me is kind of intrigued by all the mathematical depth involved.


----------



## melewen

Jamie congrats!! I can't wait another hour and a half :cry: That's such great news with DH too. My DH actually got a call back from the federal prosecutors office which he wants BADLY so maybe yours is a sign :rofl: I'm grasping at straws here

I'm personally getting kind of nervous about money, from my end at least. I'm waiting to hear if that photography client is going to extend the contract to be more like.. long-term and they're driving me crazy waiting! They typically wait 'til the last minute, but a lot of my other clients' contracts are ending too. Usually when I get nervous about this stuff, something comes along, but I still get a little anxious.


----------



## melewen

Oh and Jamie we're just making drinks and some bbq chicken sliders. We didn't want to go totally crazy so it's potluck! Our friends and we do that all the time so it seemed right for us!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mmmmmm!!! BBQ chicken :toothpick:


----------



## melewen

Oh and here's my red cabbage test.. pretty sure it's a boy result!

https://s30.postimg.org/ltrqrsjip/IMG_6309.jpg


----------



## melewen

Since I've been checking obsessively waiting for 3:30 and Jamie's update.. thought I'd pop in to say I actually got an email from that client today saying they "definitely" wanted to keep working together! So yay!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Jess - I hope you feel better soon... :hugs:

Jamie - Wonderful news :dance: glad everything went well... Urgh, the wait!!!!! I will try my best not to fall asleep to see that video... I voted boy right? :haha: Pregnancy brain. Oh, and congrats with your DH's promotion...such a blessing.

Cheryl - how does red cabbage work? Great news about work... 

Pam - Updated the previous post and put the pic as attachment. :dance:


AFM, i got another simple gift from one of my colleagues. I guess they know that Adam is near his arrival so gifts keep on coming. :D

https://i62.tinypic.com/5p0kma.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, you mentioned you cannot wait another hour and a half for Jamie's gender reveal but made us wait for like 3 weeks for your reveal???!!!!???? :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Well I'm totally bummed because I have an awesome video of my kids I take care of hitting the piñata and finding out the baby's gender...but bnb keeps saying the file is too large!!!! :cry:

Sooooo plan B.... A Photo reveal! 



I am excited to announce that we are having a baby :pink: GIRL!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## melewen

Daphne hahaha yes I'm horrible I know. I shoudln't have made yall wait because it's making me seriously loco! 

It's really just waiting for that countdown!! It's already 3:46 Jamie :coffee:


----------



## melewen

Oops, I was posting when you were posting! A girl YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Upload the video to YouTube and link us :D


----------



## Jrepp

Yay!! Congrats Jamie!


----------



## mdscpa

:yipee: 2nd girl in this thread.... So happy for you Jamie. Kenna wishes you to join her and her wish was granted... :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

melewen said:


> Daphne hahaha yes I'm horrible I know. I shoudln't have made yall wait because it's making me seriously loco!
> 
> It's really just waiting for that countdown!! It's already 3:46 Jamie :coffee:

It's ok Cheryl we were trained to wait... Maybe because i started it all :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks!! I'll try that. It's a cute video. Here are some more pcs of the baby.


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## melewen

Omg those are adorable. Especially the first one, is she sucking her thumb?! Too cute! Do you have name ideas?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx Daphne, I still think I see a bit of a drop :shrug:

Jess, hope you are feeling better :flower:

Cheryl, great news about your client extending :dance:

Jamie!!!!! Yay congrats on your little girl! Amazing :D We def need some girlfriends in this thread for all the boys :D Those pics are adorable!!! You should def go back beginning of 3rd tri for 3D. I went at 31 weeks and it was AMAZING <3


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks ladies!!! I am beyond thrilled and still can't believe it's a girl!! Looks like those gender predictions were accurate!

Cheryl- congrats on your client ! Yea she's sucking her thumb! :) we saw her put it in her mouth and keep it there, so precious. No names yet! We can really start talking about that now! Yay!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh congrats on your little girl Jamie!!! I guessed correctly! Those photos are super stinkin' cute! I agree, upload to YouTube and post the link!


----------



## mdscpa

She's so cute Jamie..... Agree with Pam, if you want another 3D have it later on when there's more fats in the baby. I had 3D at 21w and he is still skinny. We didn't have another one even though we planned on having another 3D scan before.


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Jamie!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Jamie!!!! Welcome to team pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg the pics are adorable!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Jamie! Gorgeous xxx

(hoping to join you on team pink in about 12 weeks... which seems like a lifetime...)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congrats Jamie. Cute bubba :)


----------



## startd

Congratulations Jamie!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 17 weeks Jamie!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 17 weeks, Jamie!!!

Jess, i hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

I am so crampy, going to chug water all day and see if i feel better tomorrow. Been having AF cramps all week! Maybe Shelby is having another growth spurt.


----------



## laurac1988

Feel better Hun xxx
I'm having a nightmare cold from hell. Was much sicker yesterday though. Seems to be easing off today thank goodness. So hard when you can't medicate like you usually would


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww i am sorry, Laura! We can take tylenol cold and flu stuff, i had to at the end of last year when i had a horrible cold. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Yup I'm on the tylenol/Paracetamol. Every four hours


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Happy 17 weeks, Jamie!!!
> 
> Jess, i hope you are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> I am so crampy, going to chug water all day and see if i feel better tomorrow. Been having AF cramps all week! Maybe Shelby is having another growth spurt.




laurac1988 said:


> Feel better Hun xxx
> I'm having a nightmare cold from hell. Was much sicker yesterday though. Seems to be easing off today thank goodness. So hard when you can't medicate like you usually would

I hope you 2 feel better very soon :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've been feeling a tad bit weird, but I cannot describe the feeling.
It's like my eyes don't want to focus but my vision isn't blurring so I don't know what that is called. Then my head feels foggy but I'm not dizzy and I don't have a headache...
So I just cannot describe what I'm feeling... I'll just say off for now :haha: 

My nice boss told me earlier that the new ladies that has been appointed and myself should discuss how ready they are for me to leave and if they are ready then I can finish today with full salary :yippee:

And then my bubble burst!!!! grrrr
The one lady didn't catch on so quick and doesn't want me to leave yet :( She will however have to get herself ready because I'm leaving next week Friday for good and then they cannot fall back on me. Anyhow my nice boss told me to only come in for 3 hours on Monday from 2 - 5pm so I can sleep in, nest a bit and then come to work which is not all that bad.

Who knows maybe after Monday I can leave early! I'm just sooo past ready to be done with work already! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pam your nice boss sounds awesome!! At least it's only a couple more days hopefully. Can you make her any like outlines or anything in the meantime that will help? And then get the heck out of there!

Happy 17 weeks Jamie! LOVE the new line in your siggy :happydance:

Kenna when you say you have AF cramps are they low or over your whole uterus? I've gotten what feel totally like AF cramps here and there over the last couple weeks but they're just low! It's really weird considering my uterus is above my belly button! :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I peeked quick yesterday eve on my phone for Jamie's reveal and now that I can see the photos better on my computer at work omigosh that first 3D one! So cute, I do see that she's sucking her thumb! Happy 17 weeks! I noticed you changed your bump timeline to pink and I totally forgot you can do that so now I'm looking to change mine to blue :thumbup: Are you for sure having another 3D scan done later on? I'm hoping when I go for mine at 27 weeks that Cameron is cooperative and the images are amazing! He's been a very good boy so far for all of his scans. 

I want to get the nursery painted this weekend. I don't have to work and the kids won't be home so that leaves plenty of time for work to be done inside the house. I believe we are going with a pale blue color for his walls. We don't have the bedding yet to go off of but I'm sure the bit of blue in the bedding will match fine enough.

Cheryl how many more hours until we find out the gender?! I wanna know if it's a green baby! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, the nice boss is nice! Her mom was the negative problem one. I have typed and printed both of them step-by-step manuals on how to do the work and I they are pretty darn great manuals if I must say so myself. Easier than paint by numbers!!! 
Anyway I'm only working 3 hours on Monday and then after that Tuesday - Friday will be 4 days worst case scenario. So all-in-all it is not that bad.
I just got excited when the nice boss said I could finish today if the ladies were ready.

I'm with Jyllian on team green :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/i6c2Io5.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

:laugh2: :laugh2: :laugh2:


----------



## melewen

Fingers crossed ladies!!!! :rofl:

Only 55 hours and 11 minutes left! :haha: I promise at least that I'll let Yall know right away and won't make you wait for some ridiculously involved video that would usually be my style.. That's what I'm doing for FB of course! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

That being said, here's my cruise babymoon video!

https://youtu.be/CyMGsXpjDUc


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was overly emotional yesterday, just raging hormones I guess. First, I saw yet another stupid meme on my OH's Facebook wall in regards to him being unable to work on his truck or go to shows anytime soon because he got me "knocked up" or whatever. When we announced our news on social media, his buddy posted a photo of a positive pregnancy test meme that said something like "That moment you realize your truck won't be show ready this year". I saw another meme on his wall yesterday that said something about "Knowing your minitrucker days are over because you got her knocked up" with a photo of a man with a woman hugging/consoling him. Ok, it's funny, I get it... whatever. But it's a choice that HE made with me to try for a baby, knowing the consequences and the sacrifices that would have to be made. We are not by any means rich or financially stable enough to balance having a baby plus continuing additional hobbies and habits that require major financial support. The photos just rub me the wrong way and make me feel like I'm put in a spot where it's like I got pregnant and am now controlling him or something, I don't know. Someone actually commented under the recent photo and said, "Well yeah priorities shift and it gets put off for a few years I've been there done that but it's not over by any means". Thank you, sir. Thank you. Exactly. And my OH has really shifted priorities, even though he's not _perfect_ I look at the overall changes and sacrifices he's made and the responsible things he has said or done and I'm proud of him. I shared my feelings with him and had a cry and he basically told me I'm making a big deal out of something that's not, it doesn't matter what anyone else says or thinks and to not let it get to me. Uh... thanks :growlmad: That didn't make me feel better. He has never responded to any posts or comments in regards to being "tied down" or whatever, stating his choice to have a family and in a way defending me, as I feel kind of like I'm being plagued as "that girl that got pregnant for control" or whatever. He said he shouldn't have to explain anything to anyone. Ok, whatever then. Where's the memes for ME? Like, "That moment you realize the bottle of wine you've been eyeing up is going to collect major dust" or "That moment you can't get your big, pregnant ass out of bed" or "When you realize your getting stretch marks and gaining 50+ pounds because your SO wanted a child and you selflessly are carrying it for 9 months for him". Ugh... anyways....

Also to add to my emotions, my mom revealed to me that she got results back from the dermatologist regarding a spot on her arm and leg and it's skin cancer :cry: Seriously? My mom is a 13 year lung cancer survivor and now she has skin cancer? My dad died of lung cancer, my brother died of leukemia, my uncle died of lung cancer and my brother and sister's dad died of lung cancer plus my other uncle is a survivor of prostate cancer... I HATE CANCER. I hate hearing the word. Ugh! Just GO AWAY and leave my family alone!!! My mom was emotional and even though I tried to hold it together on the phone, I had tears rolling down my face and broke down after we hung up. She is getting paperwork and being scheduled to have it cut out sometime in June and I told her I would go with her. I'm the only person she's told so for the ladies I chat with on Facebook, please keep it hush hush. My sister doesn't even know.

Then to finish off my lovely evening, I tried cooking dinner because OH had a headache and I completely dried out the pork chops and the homemade mashed potatoes were slimy and gross. My OH had to remake potatoes and fortunately the pork chops were edible with some sauce or gravy on top, not terrible. I'm just so used to him cooking more so now and me eating. I really can cook, I guess I just need to do it more as I've lost my knack :dohh:

Sorry for suuuuper long post, had to vent.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry about your mum hun. I hope she gets the very best prognosis


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Happy 17 weeks, Jamie!!!
> 
> Jess, i hope you are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> I am so crampy, going to chug water all day and see if i feel better tomorrow. Been having AF cramps all week! Maybe Shelby is having another growth spurt.

Thank you, I am feeling a whole lot better. I've been having a lot of AF cramps lately too. Is she head down yet? It could be that she is settling in and starting to cause some pressure and whatnot down there. 



laurac1988 said:


> Feel better Hun xxx
> I'm having a nightmare cold from hell. Was much sicker yesterday though. Seems to be easing off today thank goodness. So hard when you can't medicate like you usually would

Ugh! I hope you start feeling better. It really does suck to get any sort of sickness and know that there isn't anything you can really take to make yourself feel better. Hopefully you can get tons of rest and feel better soon. These next however many weeks until you find out the gender are going to fly by. Before you know it you will be ready to give birth.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> I've been feeling a tad bit weird, but I cannot describe the feeling.
> It's like my eyes don't want to focus but my vision isn't blurring so I don't know what that is called. Then my head feels foggy but I'm not dizzy and I don't have a headache...
> So I just cannot describe what I'm feeling... I'll just say off for now :haha:
> 
> My nice boss told me earlier that the new ladies that has been appointed and myself should discuss how ready they are for me to leave and if they are ready then I can finish today with full salary :yippee:
> 
> And then my bubble burst!!!! grrrr
> The one lady didn't catch on so quick and doesn't want me to leave yet :( She will however have to get herself ready because I'm leaving next week Friday for good and then they cannot fall back on me. Anyhow my nice boss told me to only come in for 3 hours on Monday from 2 - 5pm so I can sleep in, nest a bit and then come to work which is not all that bad.
> 
> Who knows maybe after Monday I can leave early! I'm just sooo past ready to be done with work already! :rofl:

Maybe you have some brain fog today? I wish that the lady would have been secure enough to say that she would be fine. You could always give her your number in case she has a question and take your leave now. At some point you aren't going to be there at all and what is she going to do then?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, the nice boss is nice! Her mom was the negative problem one. I have typed and printed both of them step-by-step manuals on how to do the work and I they are pretty darn great manuals if I must say so myself. Easier than paint by numbers!!!
> Anyway I'm only working 3 hours on Monday and then after that Tuesday - Friday will be 4 days worst case scenario. So all-in-all it is not that bad.
> I just got excited when the nice boss said I could finish today if the ladies were ready.
> 
> I'm with Jyllian on team green :rofl:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/i6c2Io5.jpg

BWwahhahahhahahaha



MamaBunny2 said:


> I was overly emotional yesterday, just raging hormones I guess. First, I saw yet another stupid meme on my OH's Facebook wall in regards to him being unable to work on his truck or go to shows anytime soon because he got me "knocked up" or whatever. When we announced our news on social media, his buddy posted a photo of a positive pregnancy test meme that said something like "That moment you realize your truck won't be show ready this year". I saw another meme on his wall yesterday that said something about "Knowing your minitrucker days are over because you got her knocked up" with a photo of a man with a woman hugging/consoling him. Ok, it's funny, I get it... whatever. But it's a choice that HE made with me to try for a baby, knowing the consequences and the sacrifices that would have to be made. We are not by any means rich or financially stable enough to balance having a baby plus continuing additional hobbies and habits that require major financial support. The photos just rub me the wrong way and make me feel like I'm put in a spot where it's like I got pregnant and am now controlling him or something, I don't know. Someone actually commented under the recent photo and said, "Well yeah priorities shift and it gets put off for a few years I've been there done that but it's not over by any means". Thank you, sir. Thank you. Exactly. And my OH has really shifted priorities, even though he's not _perfect_ I look at the overall changes and sacrifices he's made and the responsible things he has said or done and I'm proud of him. I shared my feelings with him and had a cry and he basically told me I'm making a big deal out of something that's not, it doesn't matter what anyone else says or thinks and to not let it get to me. Uh... thanks :growlmad: That didn't make me feel better. He has never responded to any posts or comments in regards to being "tied down" or whatever, stating his choice to have a family and in a way defending me, as I feel kind of like I'm being plagued as "that girl that got pregnant for control" or whatever. He said he shouldn't have to explain anything to anyone. Ok, whatever then. Where's the memes for ME? Like, "That moment you realize the bottle of wine you've been eyeing up is going to collect major dust" or "That moment you can't get your big, pregnant ass out of bed" or "When you realize your getting stretch marks and gaining 50+ pounds because your SO wanted a child and you selflessly are carrying it for 9 months for him". Ugh... anyways....
> 
> Also to add to my emotions, my mom revealed to me that she got results back from the dermatologist regarding a spot on her arm and leg and it's skin cancer :cry: Seriously? My mom is a 13 year lung cancer survivor and now she has skin cancer? My dad died of lung cancer, my brother died of leukemia, my uncle died of lung cancer and my brother and sister's dad died of lung cancer plus my other uncle is a survivor of prostate cancer... I HATE CANCER. I hate hearing the word. Ugh! Just GO AWAY and leave my family alone!!! My mom was emotional and even though I tried to hold it together on the phone, I had tears rolling down my face and broke down after we hung up. She is getting paperwork and being scheduled to have it cut out sometime in June and I told her I would go with her. I'm the only person she's told so for the ladies I chat with on Facebook, please keep it hush hush. My sister doesn't even know.
> 
> Then to finish off my lovely evening, I tried cooking dinner because OH had a headache and I completely dried out the pork chops and the homemade mashed potatoes were slimy and gross. My OH had to remake potatoes and fortunately the pork chops were edible with some sauce or gravy on top, not terrible. I'm just so used to him cooking more so now and me eating. I really can cook, I guess I just need to do it more as I've lost my knack :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for suuuuper long post, had to vent.

I'm sorry Jyllian. I totally know how you feel when other people make you feel like you somehow tricked your SO into having a baby. I guilt trip myself like that all the time and he was definitely a willing participant in all of this and reassures me all the time that in no way does he feel trapped. I admire your OH for not commenting back, but understand where you are coming from in his lack of a response makes you feel like he isn't defending you or his choice to "knock you up". I'll totally post stuff on your wall letting you know how awesome you are for all the things you've had to give up if you want me too :) 

I'm really sorry to hear about your mom. I'll say a prayer for her and hope that they are able to get the spots. I won't say anything on FB either, but if you need to talk you know where to find me. I did see about your porkchops last night on facebook. If it makes you feel any better I couldn't remember what temperature to cook the chicken at and we ended up having to wait an extra hour and a half for dinner to be done because I totally screwed up the timing. Guess that's what happens when you don't cook for 28 weeks lol.


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: I am feeling so much better today. I don't know if it was something I ate the day before yesterday that made me sick, a 24 hour stomach bug or if I accidentally sent myself into an allergy attack. I didn't eat anything that another family member didn't also eat at one point or another. My husband and nephews all felt fine so I don't think it was the food. No one around me is sick, and I haven't gotten sick aside from the hyperemesis this entire pregnancy so I don't think that is it. The only thing I did out of the ordinary was rub some Burts Bees mama butter on my tummy. I had the can from the beginning of the pregnancy but only used it once because it smelled horrible. I figured I would give it another try now that my nose isn't as sensitive. A little while after putting it on I was having some difficulty breathing but thought it was just an asthma attack....woke up in the middle of the night puking. Woke up the next morning with hives. I looked at the ingredients and one of the top 5 is coconut oil.....I am allergic to coconut. My thinking is that after I rubbed the lotion on my abdomen, the coconut was absorbed into my skin and gave me an allergy attack. Once I washed the lotion off I was feeling a bit better and woke up this morning feeling like my normal self.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Glad you're feeling better Jess! And I just thought of something... I _AM_ cooking, everyday actually... cookin' this baybay and doing a pretty damn good job so far too :winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Trying to match paint when we don't have the bedding is difficult :wacko: I found a Glidden website that uses a photo and matches paint based off that. Not the same as looking in person and in the lighting of Cameron's bedroom, but gives us an idea.



​
Not sure how I feel about the matches... I don't want his room to be a bright blue, more of a pale/country blue and there's only one window in the bedroom so not sure what to think :shrug: The blue in the bedding seems brighter but the blues are close enough I suppose. Can always find these Glidden swatches then find a Valspar swatch that's a shade or two brighter. We love Valspar paint :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

So sorry about your mom Jyllian :( My dad's had skin cancer so many times and my grandpa died from melanoma so we're super aware of it. At least if they catch it early it's usually ok! I'm actually going next week for my checkup. I tried to find some preggo memes for you :D but they were all super weird!!


----------



## Twinsie

I'm sorry about your mom jyllian!! :/ I hope they get it and that's the only scare she has. Cancer certainly does suck! My grandma died of lung cancer, it's way more common than I ever thought. Skin cancer too, horrible horrible cancer . I love the pale blue color for Cameron's room! Also, that is super annoying about OHs friend posting memes about you being "knocked up". I hate that term, makes it sound negative and I don't like it! Being pregnant is one of the miracles of life. It's a beautiful thing! I can totally write something on fb too!! Just say the word! :)

We (I) definitely want to go for another 3D scan! I think I'll wait until 30 weeks so we can see lots! But then again does that mean the babies whole body won't fit on the screen and we just see an arm here, a leg there, etc?? Pam, sorry if you already said but how far along were you when you did yours? 

No names for little miss princess yet! I have a few names I'm playing around with! I really want a family name in there somewhere, as a middle name most likely. But the family names are hard to work with! My moms is Karen, and his moms is Alexandra ( easier than Karen to work with). And then grandparents names are jean, Carmen, Betty, and Miranda.. Sooo well see!! 

Pam- I hope next week is easier for you! 

Cheryl- how are you feelng? Baby kicks? BH? 

Jess- so glad your feelng better!! Sounds like an allergy thing to me. Sucks! I like your fb post about DH. Sweet. Glad he makes you feel better!!


----------



## Twinsie

Ps. I tried uploading the video from yesterday on YouTube but I'm either tech slow or my iPad isn't YouTube friendly. I don't see an upload button anywhere where I've been told to look (on other YouTube videos on how to upload to YouTube lol) .. So maybe my laptop will work better. I'll try tonight !


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry to hear about your mom Jyllian... :hugs: 

Jess - glad you feeling better. 

Kenna - hope those cramps were just Shelby positioning well in prep for her delivery in a few more weeks.

Jamie - Love to see your signature. :dance: hope you get that video upload fixed up.

AFM, Finished our diaper bag (red) today. DH already tried to install the car seat :yipee: he said he will install it once i reach 38 weeks. :dance: here's a pic of our hospital and diaper bags.

https://i62.tinypic.com/migdup.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne your soo close to delivery!!! Omgosh! It seems like just yesterday when I was yelling at u for temping after your BFP! Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian
I'm sorry about your mum :hugs: I hope all goes well when cutting it out! We are here for you if you want to talk!
I like your nursery ideas too :D

Jess, glad you are feeling better today!

Jamie, I was 31 weeks at my scan. When they are bigger farther in pregnancy it will mean that her whole body won't fit in on the screen. I didn't mind though as I was more interested in seeing his face and watching him yawn etc.

Mary, any news on your betas yet?


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne your soo close to delivery!!! Omgosh! It seems like just yesterday when I was yelling at u for temping after your BFP! Lol.

Next time it'll be your turn.... :D can't wait to see you and baby's progress... Any news about your 3rd beta?


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Jyllian :( sorry to hear about your mom, many thoughts and prayers headed her way! Also sorry about the tough time you have been having, hope you feel better soon!

Jess, glad you feel better today!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the well wishes, cramping worse despite all of the water i have been drinking, not sure if she is head down yet or not. I keep feeling a hard mass in my tummy, i cannot tell if its a head, butt or back! Lol!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Everyone! I've been hoping to move over to this thread for so long! I already know a lot of you!

I just got my pregnancy confirmed today by a blood test and am really excited! DH and I had been TTC for over 10 months. The last two cycles I had the help of an RE, and it looks like that did the trick! This cycle I did Clomid, injectables, an hsg shot and now I'm on progesterone. I hope this baby sticks! 

DH and I are SO excited. It's the first one for both of us, and I'm in my 30s and he's in his 40s so we knew we didn't have too much longer to try! 

Hoping for a relaxing weekend where I can just lay around and sleep and look up baby stuff online. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome, Michelle!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - does her whole body move when you push on it or just the lump? If it's just the lump then its her head, if the whole body moves its her butt. That's how I can tell where Luke is at. Plus his butt is a lot harder than his head is lol.

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: Michelle, welcome.... :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Welcome Michelle! Congrats!


----------



## startd

Welcome Michelle, and congratulations!


----------



## Jrepp

3D ultrasound video is up on YouTube. I left the audio in on this one because my nephews comments are way too cute!

https://youtu.be/CPVKOvRVxaw


----------



## melewen

Welcome Michelle!!!


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55601a71dd441.gif

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55601a9d1cf3e.gif

https://i61.tinypic.com/bjep93.gif


----------



## mdscpa

Jrepp said:



> 3D ultrasound video is up on YouTube. I left the audio in on this one because my nephews comments are way too cute!
> 
> https://youtu.be/CPVKOvRVxaw

Love the video Jess... :dance: Your nephew's defo cute.... <3


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Aww Jyllian :( sorry to hear about your mom, many thoughts and prayers headed her way! Also sorry about the tough time you have been having, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Jess, glad you feel better today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, cramping worse despite all of the water i have been drinking, not sure if she is head down yet or not. I keep feeling a hard mass in my tummy, i cannot tell if its a head, butt or back! Lol!

Ah, I'm sorry you are feeling worse :hugs:

It may be that she is starting to go head down which causes the pain? If you are worried though you should call Dr. Most of the times that I worried about pain I had infections.

I obviously hope this is not the case with you though! 



Michellebelle said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been hoping to move over to this thread for so long! I already know a lot of you!
> 
> I just got my pregnancy confirmed today by a blood test and am really excited! DH and I had been TTC for over 10 months. The last two cycles I had the help of an RE, and it looks like that did the trick! This cycle I did Clomid, injectables, an hsg shot and now I'm on progesterone. I hope this baby sticks!
> 
> DH and I are SO excited. It's the first one for both of us, and I'm in my 30s and he's in his 40s so we knew we didn't have too much longer to try!
> 
> Hoping for a relaxing weekend where I can just lay around and sleep and look up baby stuff online. :)

Wohoo :yipee: So great to officially have you here with us!!! 

I know you've been reading along with us so far but if you get confused with the names you can check all our details on the 1st page :D


----------



## mdscpa

Mary and Michelle, here's the list that might help you with the names.

https://i61.tinypic.com/swx1ue.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just have to brag with my signature!! I saw it when Daphne was 35 weeks and now I get my turn

I am *35* weeks pregnant today and only *35* days left till my due date :yipee:


----------



## laurac1988

Happy 35 weeks!


----------



## mdscpa

Another scrapbook material. Can't wait to have them printed.

https://i62.tinypic.com/rgwdg7.jpg
  



Attached Files:







My Early Photos - Adam.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wishing1010

Whatever happened to A1983?


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 35 weeks!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Was wondering about her and nurseginger as well. Hope they are both doing fine.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Here we go bump fixes for us all :D

*35 Weeks Bump

Seems to be moving forward and not going up or down today *

https://i.imgur.com/qEbCpkB.png

*Inspired by Daphne - compare the bumps*

https://i.imgur.com/tABFFlw.png

*Bare bump - belly button just looks funny  Whether it will pop remains to be seen... Also will see if those tiger stripes leaves when baby is out*

https://i.imgur.com/NzvJSbi.png


----------



## mdscpa

Love your progression Pam.... Your 35 weeks bump really is pointy than the rest. Guess next move will be downward.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Daphne! 

It does look pointy and it enters and exits a room before I do :haha:

I think you were right a few weeks ago - belly button isn't going to pop :( There is still so much "space" in there and it is not near going flat


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Like the way i do here. And coming out of bed is read hardwork sometime i have to wake up DH to try and push my back upward before i can sit :haha:

Oh, don't mind the belly button. We all have different structures when it comes to pregnancy. Are you curious what he looks like? I think Adam looks more like his dad. I can't wait to see him already. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Very curious!! I also think he'll take more after dh, we'll see though.

I would like him to have my nose though :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Definitely more pointy pam! Beautiful bump! I can't believe how fast you and daphne have progressed. It has seriously flown by!


----------



## cutieq

Showing off my bump pic and comparison pic for those not in my journal. I noticed my ticker this morning. 3 days until I'm in double digits!! Baby's movements now feel like a little snake. Considering I'm growing a penis in me, little snake feels like an accurate description. It's so fun lol

Just curious, I'm feeling most movement on my left. I wonder if he's horizontal and that's where his feet are.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

Comparison pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Very curious!! I also think he'll take more after dh, we'll see though.
> 
> I would like him to have my nose though :haha:

Sounds like me. I think he has dh's head shape but Im hoping he gets my nose!


----------



## melewen

Dani if I didn't know better I'd say it's a girl! You're carrying so high! Also how do I look like 10 weeks further than you? I'm enormoussssssss wehhhhh

Super cute by the way, haha!

We've been busy all morning getting ready for the party, I feel like there's so much to do! I made strawberry basil lemonade for the pink drink already and am making blueberry mojitos tomorrow but I can't decide if I should use mint syrup or mint leaves! Mint leaves are traditional obviously but they'll get in the way when pouring a huge batch. What do Yall think?


----------



## froggyfrog

Dani your bump is so cute and little!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks girls!! Doesn't feel small or high on most days. Baby is showing off lol. 

Cheryl, I'm a bit of a traditionalist and while most would say do what's easiest, I would find myself leaning towards the traditional leaves for effect and photo ops :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for checking in Chelsea. It sure does fly but now I think it's getting slower, got a little tires I guess :haha:

Dani, cute bump. <3 Oh, baby Q might be laying transverse. Earlier major kick was always on my right side. You still have plenty of time for him to change position, FX he'll be head-down.

Cheryl, really getting close for the reveal. :dance: I'm really getting excited bet you are too... :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 25 weeks, Dani!! :) Ans boy, u have really popped out since 21 weeks! Soo cute!! I cannot wait for bump pictures! Right now my pics are more "bloat" pics...:haha:


----------



## cutieq

Mary, it wont take long! 

Cheryl, I hope everything goes great with the reveal. I'm sure it will!!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, bloat pics are a good start. :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Chelsea! :hugs:

Dani, Matthew is head down and depending on which side his back is he kicks to the other side. Q might be doing the same.
Great bump and yipee for being soooo close to the double digit countdown :D

Cheryl, I cannot wait for the reveal :dance:

Mary, we need to see your non-bump / bloat bump so that we have something to compare your coming bumps to :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Oops. I think I said single digits. Double. Only double. 

Who knows what that crazy goober is doing. Feels like the backstroke. He'll figure his way out of there!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha back stroke :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Very curious!! I also think he'll take more after dh, we'll see though.
> 
> I would like him to have my nose though :haha:

:haha: Mine is different I want him to have his dad's but DH wanted him to have mine. He doesn't like his nose :haha: He dislikes it whenever i try to pinch his nose early in the pregnancy. He said not to do that because Adam might get it :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Love the early scan pic collage daphne! Awesome idea.

Pam- cute bump! I wonder when you will drop!?

Dani- I don't see a big difference in your 21/25 bump! You're still tiny! 

Cheryl- 24 more hours (ish) until we find out your baby's gender!!!! Exciting !!!!

I am craving a strawberry banana smoothie in the worst way!! Must buy ingredients ASAP!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your poor dh :rofl:

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with dh's nose at all. I'm not a very self confident person because I've been overweight for the last 5-6 years but I've always loved my nose and eyes so that's why I say my nose.

If he has daddy's nose it will be totally fine with me too. Oh and I really hope he gets his dad's creativeness! Dh can do so much with his hands, woodwork, oil paint, pastel drawings, sketching, play piano and guitar. He even built himself a violin that he taught himself to play :D


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jamie. Oh, goodluck finding those ingredients without drooling in the market. :haha: Wait, did i miss your MS?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, not you too with the strawberry banana smoothie!! Jyllian craved it a while ago and made me crave it too... Same thing happening right now!


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:
 

> Your poor dh :rofl:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with dh's nose at all. I'm not a very self confident person because I've been overweight for the last 5-6 years but I've always loved my nose and eyes so that's why I say my nose.
> 
> If he has daddy's nose it will be totally fine with me too. Oh and I really hope he gets his dad's creativeness! Dh can do so much with his hands, woodwork, oil paint, pastel drawings, sketching, play piano and guitar. He even built himself a violin that he taught himself to play :D


Whoah, your DH is super awesome!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip and he has great taste in women too, I mean have you seen his wife?! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Of course..... Our DH always have a good taste in women..


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yip and he has great taste in women too, I mean have you seen his wife?! :haha:

:haha:! He certainly does have good taste! ;)

He sounds alot like my dh with the craftiness...My dh can build anything out of everything, lol. He's always rigging something around the house! It has came in handy many of times. 
I have to say tho, building his own violin and teaching himself how to play is amazing! Thats awesome technique right there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Idk why Daphne, but when I look at your user name very quickly, I always see "Madagascar"....lol :haha: Thats one of my favorite kids movies.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, it is amazing now but trust me while learning the whole playing thing it drove me crazy.
The dog and cats didn't approve at first either :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jamie, not you too with the strawberry banana smoothie!! Jyllian craved it a while ago and made me crave it too... Same thing happening right now!

You all are making me crave it!!! lol! Lets have a strawberry smoothie party!! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl: Thats too funny Pamela!

As for the bump pics, I have some ready and ill take one at 5wks as well. Then at 6 wks, I'll have Kenna or Jess post my pics so we can all see how much of a bump I have at that point..lol. Its going to be so tiny but I'm sure it'll get huge pretty quickly! :haha:. With Aiden, I had a cute little bump around 6-7wks but my belly reallyyy started to pop out between 13-15wks.


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, has the sleepiness started hitting you yet? I thought I was good... Until I just took a 30 min nap on the sofa haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Mary, has the sleepiness started hitting you yet? I thought I was good... Until I just took a 30 min nap on the sofa haha.

ooh yeah! I started getting REALLY tired the day before our first beta. I was just telling Kenna that ive been napping 3-6hrs/ day all this week! My RE said not to fight the sleepiness too much, as my bodies telling me to rest when I feel that way. I'm usually the one who cooks in this house but ive been buying easier dinners to prepare so dh can cook for us the past week lol. I'm too tired to! I'm sure it's just the start of the pregnancy hormones getting to us! Hopefully we'll gain some energy back at some point...lol. Actually, dh has been cooking since my IVF retrieval. I think ive cooked maybe 2 meals since then. I feel like a lazy bum right now! LOL. But at least I have an excuse for it! :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooh that's nice! It's good to have someone cook for you. I usually do most of the cooking, but DH is great at it. He will make awesome stuff like chicken pot pie.. With a crust made from scratch, pork loin, homemade pasta..... Actually come to think of it.. I SHOULD have him do all the cooking haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I realized today that we will find out the gender JUST in time for our wedding in late August and that will work PERFECT for our gender reveal! We figured while all of our friends and family are already here for our wedding, we'll either have pink or blue frosting in our wedding cake as the reveal OR we may fill a box up with pink or blue balloons and do it that way. We are leaning more towards using our wedding cake to reveal tho. I'll make sure I get a video to send to Jess for her to post when that time comes. About 14 weeks to go! Time will probably fly by, with the wedding planning and all :). I'm excited to finally be planning our wedding! We're doing it all in 3 1/2 months. There's alot to do before then but again, it'll keep us nice and busy...and I know ill have alot of fun with it! 

I wish all of you could come, soo badly! Many of you have been a huge part of my life for the past 1-2yrs on here! It'll be like a big chunk of my family is missing from my wedding without all of u! I know you'll all be here to share it with regardless tho, even without physically being here. ;) I can send an invite to anyone who wants to vaca up to NH though...:haha: A girl can dream! Anyway, this year is just full of events that I will cherish and remember forever! I'm super excited!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Ooooh that's nice! It's good to have someone cook for you. I usually do most of the cooking, but DH is great at it. He will make awesome stuff like chicken pot pie.. With a crust made from scratch, pork loin, homemade pasta..... Actually come to think of it.. I SHOULD have him do all the cooking haha.

Lol! My dh pretends he knows how to cook everything but when it comes down to it, he has so many questions that I might as well be cooking myself LOL. But he's good at cooking certain meals that he's comfortable with. I was like that when I first started cooking too tho. 

But yes, u should def have DH do some cooking for u! Especially with all the yummy meals he can make! I'd soo take advantage of that! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, our temps both went pretty flat starting at 12dpo. I knew our charts were looking similar but I didn't realize our temps went more steady on the same dpo, too. Pretty neat, id say! hehe ;)


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Showing off my bump pic and comparison pic for those not in my journal. I noticed my ticker this morning. 3 days until I'm in double digits!! Baby's movements now feel like a little snake. Considering I'm growing a penis in me, little snake feels like an accurate description. It's so fun lol
> 
> Just curious, I'm feeling most movement on my left. I wonder if he's horizontal and that's where his feet are.

Your bump is so cute! I wish I was still tiny like that!! I can tell you from experience that Luke has been transverse this entire pregnancy and when he moves I feel movement on both of my sides at the same time, down by my pubic bone (where his feet like to hang out) and up by my stomach where his arms are. But the majority of movements are felt on the right and left side simultaneously. My bet would be that Q is either head down or breech and his back is to your right so you feel most movements on the left.



melewen said:


> Dani if I didn't know better I'd say it's a girl! You're carrying so high! Also how do I look like 10 weeks further than you? I'm enormoussssssss wehhhhh
> 
> Super cute by the way, haha!
> 
> We've been busy all morning getting ready for the party, I feel like there's so much to do! I made strawberry basil lemonade for the pink drink already and am making blueberry mojitos tomorrow but I can't decide if I should use mint syrup or mint leaves! Mint leaves are traditional obviously but they'll get in the way when pouring a huge batch. What do Yall think?

I would go for the leaves over the syrup. I know that the syrup will be easier overall, but the leaves will look prettier.



cutieq said:


> Oops. I think I said single digits. Double. Only double.
> 
> Who knows what that crazy goober is doing. Feels like the backstroke. He'll figure his way out of there!

Even if he doesn't, the doctors have ways to get him out lol.



mdscpa said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Very curious!! I also think he'll take more after dh, we'll see though.
> 
> I would like him to have my nose though :haha:
> 
> :haha: Mine is different I want him to have his dad's but DH wanted him to have mine. He doesn't like his nose :haha: He dislikes it whenever i try to pinch his nose early in the pregnancy. He said not to do that because Adam might get it :rofl:Click to expand...

We are pretty happy Luke has my nose and chin....he has his daddys lips, ears and eye shape though so I only have a tiny piece of him looking like me. He's definitely his daddys son though.



Twinsie said:


> Love the early scan pic collage daphne! Awesome idea.
> 
> Pam- cute bump! I wonder when you will drop!?
> 
> Dani- I don't see a big difference in your 21/25 bump! You're still tiny!
> 
> Cheryl- 24 more hours (ish) until we find out your baby's gender!!!! Exciting !!!!
> 
> I am craving a strawberry banana smoothie in the worst way!! Must buy ingredients ASAP!

The only craving I have had this whole pregnancy is what we call peach stuff. My mom used to make it when we were little. Basically you freeze a can of peaches and then blend it with some milk to make a shake type thing. Its delicious!!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Mary, has the sleepiness started hitting you yet? I thought I was good... Until I just took a 30 min nap on the sofa haha.
> 
> ooh yeah! I started getting REALLY tired the day before our first beta. I was just telling Kenna that ive been napping 3-6hrs/ day all this week! My RE said not to fight the sleepiness too much, as my bodies telling me to rest when I feel that way. I'm usually the one who cooks in this house but ive been buying easier dinners to prepare so dh can cook for us the past week lol. I'm too tired to! I'm sure it's just the start of the pregnancy hormones getting to us! Hopefully we'll gain some energy back at some point...lol. Actually, dh has been cooking since my IVF retrieval. I think ive cooked maybe 2 meals since then. I feel like a lazy bum right now! LOL. But at least I have an excuse for it! :haha:Click to expand...

Sleep away! You will get a BURST of energy in second tri that might or might not go away in the third tri!



aidensmommy1 said:


> I realized today that we will find out the gender JUST in time for our wedding in late August and that will work PERFECT for our gender reveal! We figured while all of our friends and family are already here for our wedding, we'll either have pink or blue frosting in our wedding cake as the reveal OR we may fill a box up with pink or blue balloons and do it that way. We are leaning more towards using our wedding cake to reveal tho. I'll make sure I get a video to send to Jess for her to post when that time comes. About 14 weeks to go! Time will probably fly by, with the wedding planning and all :). I'm excited to finally be planning our wedding! We're doing it all in 3 1/2 months. There's alot to do before then but again, it'll keep us nice and busy...and I know ill have alot of fun with it!
> 
> I wish all of you could come, soo badly! Many of you have been a huge part of my life for the past 1-2yrs on here! It'll be like a big chunk of my family is missing from my wedding without all of u! I know you'll all be here to share it with regardless tho, even without physically being here. ;) I can send an invite to anyone who wants to vaca up to NH though...:haha: A girl can dream! Anyway, this year is just full of events that I will cherish and remember forever! I'm super excited!

Do you have youtube on your phone? I wonder if you were to try to upload the video there if it would work?


----------



## startd

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I just have to brag with my signature!! I saw it when Daphne was 35 weeks and now I get my turn
> 
> I am *35* weeks pregnant today and only *35* days left till my due date :yipee:

That's fantastic! Congratulations on reaching 35 weeks! I can't wait to see pictures of the little one - it's going to come around so quickly



mdscpa said:


> Another scrapbook material. Can't wait to have them printed.
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/rgwdg7.jpg

You have some great photo collections. Your scrapbook is going to look fantastic



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Here we go bump fixes for us all :D
> 
> *35 Weeks Bump
> 
> Seems to be moving forward and not going up or down today *
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/qEbCpkB.png
> 
> *Inspired by Daphne - compare the bumps*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tABFFlw.png
> 
> *Bare bump - belly button just looks funny  Whether it will pop remains to be seen... Also will see if those tiger stripes leaves when baby is out*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/NzvJSbi.png

Looking great! My belly button mostly popped at about 11 weeks, so I have this weird half-in, half-out thing going on. I have a really sensitive belly button, and it's started rubbing on my clothes which feels really strange.



cutieq said:


> Showing off my bump pic and comparison pic for those not in my journal. I noticed my ticker this morning. 3 days until I'm in double digits!! Baby's movements now feel like a little snake. Considering I'm growing a penis in me, little snake feels like an accurate description. It's so fun lol
> 
> Just curious, I'm feeling most movement on my left. I wonder if he's horizontal and that's where his feet are.

Wow! The countdown to double digits is pretty cool. Great description!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Mary, has the sleepiness started hitting you yet? I thought I was good... Until I just took a 30 min nap on the sofa haha.
> 
> ooh yeah! I started getting REALLY tired the day before our first beta. I was just telling Kenna that ive been napping 3-6hrs/ day all this week! My RE said not to fight the sleepiness too much, as my bodies telling me to rest when I feel that way. I'm usually the one who cooks in this house but ive been buying easier dinners to prepare so dh can cook for us the past week lol. I'm too tired to! I'm sure it's just the start of the pregnancy hormones getting to us! Hopefully we'll gain some energy back at some point...lol. Actually, dh has been cooking since my IVF retrieval. I think ive cooked maybe 2 meals since then. I feel like a lazy bum right now! LOL. But at least I have an excuse for it! :haha:Click to expand...

Good idea - enjoy the rest (no better excuse than growing a baby!) and DH can get some practice in before the baby arrives.



aidensmommy1 said:


> I realized today that we will find out the gender JUST in time for our wedding in late August and that will work PERFECT for our gender reveal! We figured while all of our friends and family are already here for our wedding, we'll either have pink or blue frosting in our wedding cake as the reveal OR we may fill a box up with pink or blue balloons and do it that way. We are leaning more towards using our wedding cake to reveal tho. I'll make sure I get a video to send to Jess for her to post when that time comes. About 14 weeks to go! Time will probably fly by, with the wedding planning and all :). I'm excited to finally be planning our wedding! We're doing it all in 3 1/2 months. There's alot to do before then but again, it'll keep us nice and busy...and I know ill have alot of fun with it!
> 
> I wish all of you could come, soo badly! Many of you have been a huge part of my life for the past 1-2yrs on here! It'll be like a big chunk of my family is missing from my wedding without all of u! I know you'll all be here to share it with regardless tho, even without physically being here. ;) I can send an invite to anyone who wants to vaca up to NH though...:haha: A girl can dream! Anyway, this year is just full of events that I will cherish and remember forever! I'm super excited!

You have such an exciting year ahead of you. Celebrating the gender reveal at your wedding will be so special. How is your weddding planning going? Tell us about your plans...


----------



## Jrepp

Not to toot my own horn, but TOOT TOOT!!!!!!! I found the radiology report for the hospital that diagnosed my spina bifida!!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh that's nice! It's good to have someone cook for you. I usually do most of the cooking, but DH is great at it. He will make awesome stuff like chicken pot pie.. With a crust made from scratch, pork loin, homemade pasta..... Actually come to think of it.. I SHOULD have him do all the cooking haha.
> 
> Lol! My dh pretends he knows how to cook everything but when it comes down to it, he has so many questions that I might as well be cooking myself LOL. But he's good at cooking certain meals that he's comfortable with. I was like that when I first started cooking too tho.
> 
> But yes, u should def have DH do some cooking for u! Especially with all the yummy meals he can make! I'd soo take advantage of that! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm just jumping in without reading anyone else's post, but OMG!!! Mary, I am SO excited that your IVF was successful! Happy tears over here!! Congrats!


----------



## mdscpa

https://i61.tinypic.com/2cp28wi.gif

:dance: TWW and you're half way done. Where did the time go? :dance:






​


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michelle, our temps both went pretty flat starting at 12dpo. I knew our charts were looking similar but I didn't realize our temps went more steady on the same dpo, too. Pretty neat, id say! hehe ;)

My chart also went flat-ish but starting at 11dpo which looks like Michelle's temps (starting at 12dpo) were doing but it didn't last long at 16 dpo it started to get wonky but they're still high although they made me nervous during those days. FX this is an indication of a healthy and sticky baby for you both.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Fi :D 
I'm just as excited for the last run. The sonographer seemed to think he'll come round about 38 weeks but we'll see. Anyhow I am estimating that I have 3 -5 weeks left which is so exciting because it is just around the corner :yipee:

How are you doing? 

Mary, a wedding and gender reveal sound great! I also think the cake would be cool as reveal. Or pink / blue confetti? I'm sure whatever you guys decide will be amazing!

Cheryl, it is Sunday - can we have gender now please? I'm beeeeegggggiiiiinnnnggg you!! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

I think Cheryl is still fast asleep and possibly snoring???? :haha: This is taking forever!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right?! I'm going insane already :wacko:

Wish we could somehow wake her, send thoughts of a full bladder and the urge to tell BnB baby's gender :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I think she normally wakes up at around 2-3 pm (my time) so that's 2-3 more hours i guess. Then of course she could only update us after her party. I guess we'll have our update tomorrow (our time) or we could wait for it before heading to bed tonight :D


----------



## startd

Yay Kirsty!

Pam, that's really exciting...and probably a bit nerve wracking too! Hope you get to finish up at work now.

Funny...pick the non-USA residents.

I am not at all motivated to head to work in the morning


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I def know the feeling, Fi. I'm suppose to finish Friday and will only go in for 3 hrs tomorrow but I'm dreading it already! :(

What is everyone up to for the day? I'll keep my post short as I'm doing NOTHING, literally lying on the couch and I only move for food and if I need to pee :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

We are probably going to the beach and then sorting through our goodies from yesterday.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hope you have fun at the beach Kenna :dance:

Mmm, it's 2pm here and it seems like an okay time for my 2nd nap of the day hahahahaha


----------



## mdscpa

Keep on napping Pam you're gonna miss it once Matthew arrives.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know, taking advantage of my laziness today :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Do any of u ladies know any good tricks to help really bad migraine's? Other than sitting in the dark of course. I have had a KILLER migraine since last night and I cant seem to shake it :(. It's making me feel all around sick. Ugh. 

Kenna I hope you have LOTS of fun at the beach today! I'm sure ill be texting you while ur there! lol  

Pam, definitely take advantage of those naps now! And take advantage of sleeping while ur in the hospital after birth as well. I made the mistake of not sleeping much after having aiden and believe me, the tiredness hit me quick when I got home with him! Lol. 

I'm a little behind...What are we waiting on Cheryl for?! I dont even know yet and u 2 are getting me excited! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's Pam's moving belly.. :D

https://youtu.be/Fr6mqaEWiy4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr6mqaEWiy4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Mary, today is her gender reveal party. She doesn't even know (or not sure :haha:) what they're having. That's what we are waiting for for 3 weeks feels like 100 years though :haha: Re the migraine i do get that from time to time and when i can't take it anymore i pop some tylenol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jennuuh said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh that's nice! It's good to have someone cook for you. I usually do most of the cooking, but DH is great at it. He will make awesome stuff like chicken pot pie.. With a crust made from scratch, pork loin, homemade pasta..... Actually come to think of it.. I SHOULD have him do all the cooking haha.
> 
> Lol! My dh pretends he knows how to cook everything but when it comes down to it, he has so many questions that I might as well be cooking myself LOL. But he's good at cooking certain meals that he's comfortable with. I was like that when I first started cooking too tho.
> 
> But yes, u should def have DH do some cooking for u! Especially with all the yummy meals he can make! I'd soo take advantage of that! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just jumping in without reading anyone else's post, but OMG!!! Mary, I am SO excited that your IVF was successful! Happy tears over here!! Congrats!Click to expand...

Aww, thank you so much!! :) You all have been waiting for me far too long! :haha: Really tho, its soo nice having all of these amazing reactions to my IVF success! You just brought some happy tears to my eyes with your congrats! (hormones already?! Haha!) Thank you again! 
How have you been, BTW?! Good, I hope!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Oh, Mary, today is her gender reveal party. She doesn't even know (or not sure :haha:) what they're having. That's what we are waiting for for 3 weeks feels like 100 years though :haha: Re the migraine i do get that from time to time and when i can't take it anymore i pop some tylenol.


I thought this may be the case!!! Yay! I can't wait to see what Cheryls having! 
I'm going to take a completely wild guess based off of her bump pics. I'm going to say girl! ;)


----------



## mdscpa

I'm still sticking with boy, even though i have been wrong for some ladies lately :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

For you i'm going to give my wild wild wild guess based on your betas i'd say boy as well. But that will change in the future. :rofl: once you have your bump, tried baking soda + urine and other old wives tale.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I do have YouTube. Good thinking! :) 

Pamela, for now we've been planning out the decorations and such. We want it to be purple & black themed. We have a BIG backyard so we've been doing yard work, making it all look nicer & pointing out to each other where we'd like decorations, chairs, tables, and the tent to go. We were going to go to some wedding boutiques today but my migraine has gotten in the way :-\. Its ok though, there's always next weekend! I want to go dress shopping soo bad but honestly, I think I better wait until the weddings a little closer for that specific thing. I dont want to fall in love with a dress that my 18wk bump wouldn't fit in to... :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, our temps both went pretty flat starting at 12dpo. I knew our charts were looking similar but I didn't realize our temps went more steady on the same dpo, too. Pretty neat, id say! hehe ;)
> 
> My chart also went flat-ish but starting at 11dpo which looks like Michelle's temps (starting at 12dpo) were doing but it didn't last long at 16 dpo it started to get wonky but they're still high although they made me nervous during those days. FX this is an indication of a healthy and sticky baby for you both.Click to expand...


I hope so! I keep getting nervous about my next beta on Tuesday and am hoping that things are progressing as they should. I'll feel a lot more comfortable if they come back and say.. "Everything is going perfectly."


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> For you i'm going to give my wild wild wild guess based on your betas i'd say boy as well. But that will change in the future. :rofl: once you have your bump, tried baking soda + urine and other old wives tale.

lol! Idk why but I'm really thinking girl! They say female embryos are stronger and the one they transferred back was def the strongest, it looked like anyway. I wanted a boy and then 4 days after ET, I told dh that I thought it'd be a girl, which we would both be more than happy with of course! With aiden I was the opposite. I wanted a girl but shortly after pregnancy started, I had a strong feeling he was going to be a boy. I'm excited to find out! If this ones a girl, I MUST just have crazy good maternal instincts :haha:. At my gender scan with Aiden, I was SO sure it was a boy that I said "I already know its a boy, I just need u to confirm for my mother." And the tech looked at me and said "You can tell your mother you were right...Its definitely a boy!" But with aiden, I didn't KNOW he was a boy until between 10-12wks...That's when I suddenly "knew". Maybe I'll suddenly "know" its a boy (instead of a girl) in another 6wks...:rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, our temps both went pretty flat starting at 12dpo. I knew our charts were looking similar but I didn't realize our temps went more steady on the same dpo, too. Pretty neat, id say! hehe ;)
> 
> My chart also went flat-ish but starting at 11dpo which looks like Michelle's temps (starting at 12dpo) were doing but it didn't last long at 16 dpo it started to get wonky but they're still high although they made me nervous during those days. FX this is an indication of a healthy and sticky baby for you both.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope so! I keep getting nervous about my next beta on Tuesday and am hoping that things are progressing as they should. I'll feel a lot more comfortable if they come back and say.. "Everything is going perfectly."Click to expand...

You could grab a CB weeks estimator and as long as the levels are above 156, it'll say 2-3wks. What exactly were ur levels 2 days ago? Just trying to estimate if tomorrow would be a good day for the CB ;) And I'm going to guess ur next beta for fun. I think everything will be A-okay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nevermind Michelle, I looked on the other thread and see it was 48. Thats a good first beta! All that matters is whether it doubles and I think it is doubling! :). I think your Tuesday beta will be 200+ ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for uploading Matthew's belly dance Daphne :hugs:

Mary, sorry about the migraine. I don't suffer from them so won't be of much help. Dh always chugs lots of water, takes a panado / paracetamol and heads to bed. Your theme sounds lovely so far for the wedding! Can't wait to watch it all come togethert :D

Michelle, I know easier said than done but don't worry hun, your temps are looking great and I have faith your next betas will assure you all is well! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Speaking of betas, my beta on Tuesday should be 2,500+, since its been doubling every 32hrs so hopefully this Wed-Friday will be our first u/s! I cant wait to see both Aiden's and DH's faces when we see the tiny little peanut! I can already picture their ear to ear smiles :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, ive never been one to have migraines either. Not even while pregnant with Aiden. At the most, id get bad headaches but NOTHING like this. Even my face started tingling from it last night. I'm hoping these migraines stop soon!

While pregnant with Aiden, I was VERY energetic and I really hope I get my energy back after first tri with this baby. I literally had a PERFECT pregnancy with Aiden, and thats probably why I'm being hit with such bad migraines this time around! Lol. I cant be lucky enough to feel Great during all of my pregnancy's! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Try to keep well hydrated too and rest up :hugs: Hope your u/s is soon too!


----------



## laurac1988

Migraines are horrific. My solution is usually water and sleep. I got a lot more between 4 and 5 weeks but since then just a normal amount of headachyness for me


----------



## melewen

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

Today is the day! I'm so nervous! So much to do... Ermagah

I actually had a dream last night Where I could peer into my belly and you know what I saw? Literally like.. A ball sac. Yep. Guess I'm going with boy now. I'd asked my body if I could have an accurate dream yesterday and that's what I got :rofl:

We are doing the reveal in 8 hours so the non-US ladies will probably have to wait another day :cry: this is our last for a while I think right? Laura next.. Then Mary and Michelle? Is that right?! Damn I'm the runt!

Only a thousand things to do today, jealous of your relaxing agendas Pam and Kenna! Since I'm a blogger I have to do Lots of photography today so I can use the recipes on my blog so that makes it more stressful than it would be otherwise I think but it'll be great to use for content

Mary I don't know much about migraines but I'm sorry you're getting them! :/ oh and I had super high betas (I was worried about Down syndrome actually! But I read they are usually CRAZY high with DS) so we'll see if it turns out as boy for me like Jess :D and of course girls are stronger.. Duh! Do yall have even the slightest preference one way or the other? Little sister for Aiden? Do you know the siblings that your donor had? I know that actually influences it.. Crazy!

I'm finally finishing up this massive gender wives tales video today so the earlier ladies can use that to make their own predictions! We'll see how accurate mine were..


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> Migraines are horrific. My solution is usually water and sleep. I got a lot more between 4 and 5 weeks but since then just a normal amount of headachyness for me

You just gave me soo much hope that these migraines won't last much longer! Lol, FX!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Can't wait for the gender reveal today, Cheryl! :happydance:

Mary, sorry you're having migraines. I hope they go away soon.

I did wind up taking an IC this morning and it was a fair amount darker than my one on Thursday, so that's making me feel more confident too! I know I'll keep being nervous until I'm out of the first trimester.


----------



## cutieq

That's great Michelle!

Mary, I had them too. Water , sleep, ice packs and essential oils (peppermint specifically) helped me. My doctor recommended a little caffeine too if you went cold turkey in that. 

Enjoy today Cheryl! 

Afm: me and DH are driving 3 hours to the beach. Probably will just stuff our faces and stick our toes in the water. He wants to put his new jeep on the highway and I want to..well... Stuff my face! My brother is about 30 minutes from the beach so we may pop in to say hello. So lots of car riding and away for me.


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today is the day! I'm so nervous! So much to do... Ermagah
> 
> I actually had a dream last night Where I could peer into my belly and you know what I saw? Literally like.. A ball sac. Yep. Guess I'm going with boy now. I'd asked my body if I could have an accurate dream yesterday and that's what I got :rofl:
> 
> We are doing the reveal in 8 hours so the non-US ladies will probably have to wait another day :cry: this is our last for a while I think right? Laura next.. Then Mary and Michelle? Is that right?! Damn I'm the runt!
> 
> Only a thousand things to do today, jealous of your relaxing agendas Pam and Kenna! Since I'm a blogger I have to do Lots of photography today so I can use the recipes on my blog so that makes it more stressful than it would be otherwise I think but it'll be great to use for content
> 
> Mary I don't know much about migraines but I'm sorry you're getting them! :/ oh and I had super high betas (I was worried about Down syndrome actually! But I read they are usually CRAZY high with DS) so we'll see if it turns out as boy for me like Jess :D and of course girls are stronger.. Duh! Do yall have even the slightest preference one way or the other? Little sister for Aiden? Do you know the siblings that your donor had? I know that actually influences it.. Crazy!
> 
> I'm finally finishing up this massive gender wives tales video today so the earlier ladies can use that to make their own predictions! We'll see how accurate mine were..

yay, cant wait for ur reveal!

As for our donor, we didn't want ANY info other than ethnicity, skin ton, height, and eye color. In my head, we didn't use a donor...lol. It may sound crazy but that's truly how I feel :). But we do want a boy but we ALL are more than ok with a girl too. We all just want a healthy and happy baby so I dont think the gender really matters to any of us right now! Aiden is leaning a little more towards a brother now, tho. Idk what happened to the sister he wanted so badly! Lol

I remember with Jess I guessed boy because of her betas but then my RE told me its actually girls who have the higher betas, normally. I don't think anyone truly knows but jess's def made that theory seem true! We shall see!

Also, I KNEW before my gender scan w Aiden and a dream was 1 of the things that made me think "ITS A BOY!" so your dream very well could have just revealed it for u! ;) You must be soo excited! Your very strong holding out this long! I'll probably have to know right away but we're going to keep it quiet to reveal to everyone else.


----------



## cutieq

I only dreamt of boys too!


----------



## aidensmommy1

See, our dreams are our first "true" gender reveals ;) 

Thank u for the tips, Dani! I love essential oils, too! The peppermint is my favvv! I haven't used them in awhile because I wasn't sure if It was ok to use while TTC and pregnancy & I just never asked my doc about it. Good stuff!
As for the caffeine, I actually cut that out of my diet last year. I do drink 3 decafs/week. Maybe I need 1 of those. Its been a few days.


----------



## cutieq

Deep Blue has been my life saver. I've used it for headaches, backpains and leg cramps throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## mdscpa

I dreamed of boys too but my instinct says otherwise and always love pink but got it wrong the whole time. :haha:

Oh, Cheryl, 8 hours? That would make it 1 am tomorrow here and 12mn for pam. I think i could wait before i hit the bed. :haha:

Michelle, i agree with Pam, your temps are looking great so no need to worry i know easier said than done but that's we can do while waiting for more confirmation. FX for doubling or tripling #s.. :D

Kenna/Dani, did you both agree to go to beach today? Oh, i miss our beach back home. Here, it's all rock and couldn't even bathe in it. :cry:


----------



## melewen

I've actually dreamt of both! Most recently it's been girls, or I find out it's a girl, like at our anatomy scan. Crazy! So it was weird to have a boy dream last night! I know mine were influenced by assuming we'd have a boy at first


----------



## Twinsie

Looking into your belly and seeing a ball sac! Lol! That's funny and I'm so curious now!! DH and. Both only had dreams of it being a girl!! Sooo it was true in my case! Can't wait to find out tonight!! Excitedddd 

Afm - Well I totally blew it!!! &#55357;&#56851; had dinner with my twin sister tonight and as we were saying gbye, I totally slipped and said "her" referring to the baby.. I'm so so so mad at myself and completely bummed. I was so nervous to see her knowing I could slip up. And yup. I did :(. I was so excited for the reveal party to see her initial reaction when we tell everyone we are having a girl. She has a 9 month old girl so I knew she would be so excited I'm having a girl too. After I let it slip I totally tried to cover it up like it didn't happen and continue normal conversation but I know she caught it. She didn't react though probably bcuz she knows how badly I wanted to keep it a secret until the party.. But now I wish she did react so I at least could've seen her happy excited first reaction when she first finds out it's a girl! Now I Feel jipped of that natural reaction of excitement and she prob will have to pretend at the party, but I will know I missed her first real true reaction.. So totally bummed out, I can't get over it. Ruined the rest of my night, cried the whole way home and I'm still in a bad mood the next day over it! DH thinks im being too hard on myself and it's not that big of a deal. But it was to me. She was the one I was most excited to tell and see her reaction and I ruined it! Sigh


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aw im sorry you slipped up twinsie buut she may not have truly caught it. Even now at almost 5wks, I already say "he" or "she" and I clearly have no clue what we'll be having! Lol. So maybe she thought u just accidentally said "she" while talking..? I hope so! I bet you'll be able to tell when u see her reaction at the reveal ;) I just came over to this thread, as u know, so I'm a little behind! When is your reveal?!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Jamie for slipping. But maybe she didn't caught it. FX she didnt and you still get to see her first reaction. DH is right, don't be too hard on yourself but i don't agree with him saying it's not a big deal. ~men~ :dohh:


----------



## Twinsie

I hope that's the case too Mary! But she knows we found out the gender so a slip means a bit more unfortunately.. I know what you mean tho, I would say he/she before I knew the gender too! And when I slipped last night it was totally one of those moments that I didn't even see it coming bcuz I sad "her" in the way u would've said it before knowing it was a girl. Idk. I guess well see. It's not until June 6th so I have awhile to wait and I'm seeing her again next sat for my mom and grandpas bday dinner! So now I'm terrified to go and slip again!!! I didn't wanna make the reveal so far away but we tried to accommodate others schedules. It's so hard waiting and keeping it a secret !


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I def know the feeling, Fi. I'm suppose to finish Friday and will only go in for 3 hrs tomorrow but I'm dreading it already! :(
> 
> What is everyone up to for the day? I'll keep my post short as I'm doing NOTHING, literally lying on the couch and I only move for food and if I need to pee :rofl:

My plan is to do the load of laundry of clothes we wore yesterday, wash the rest of the baby stuff and work on my two super secret projects. Mostly just going to be lounging today since I did so much yesterday.



Wishing1010 said:


> We are probably going to the beach and then sorting through our goodies from yesterday.

I was looking through your photos on fab. It looks like you had a great time!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Do any of u ladies know any good tricks to help really bad migraine's? Other than sitting in the dark of course. I have had a KILLER migraine since last night and I cant seem to shake it :(. It's making me feel all around sick. Ugh.
> 
> Kenna I hope you have LOTS of fun at the beach today! I'm sure ill be texting you while ur there! lol
> 
> Pam, definitely take advantage of those naps now! And take advantage of sleeping while ur in the hospital after birth as well. I made the mistake of not sleeping much after having aiden and believe me, the tiredness hit me quick when I got home with him! Lol.
> 
> I'm a little behind...What are we waiting on Cheryl for?! I dont even know yet and u 2 are getting me excited! :rofl:

My advice would be to drink a small can of Mountain Dew or a cup of caffeinated coffee. You could try 2 extra strength Tylenol and a bunch of water too.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, I do have YouTube. Good thinking! :)
> 
> Pamela, for now we've been planning out the decorations and such. We want it to be purple & black themed. We have a BIG backyard so we've been doing yard work, making it all look nicer & pointing out to each other where we'd like decorations, chairs, tables, and the tent to go. We were going to go to some wedding boutiques today but my migraine has gotten in the way :-\. Its ok though, there's always next weekend! I want to go dress shopping soo bad but honestly, I think I better wait until the weddings a little closer for that specific thing. I dont want to fall in love with a dress that my 18wk bump wouldn't fit in to... :haha:

Are you going to try to get a fitted dress to the waist or something a bit more flowing? 



aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> For you i'm going to give my wild wild wild guess based on your betas i'd say boy as well. But that will change in the future. :rofl: once you have your bump, tried baking soda + urine and other old wives tale.
> 
> lol! Idk why but I'm really thinking girl! They say female embryos are stronger and the one they transferred back was def the strongest, it looked like anyway. I wanted a boy and then 4 days after ET, I told dh that I thought it'd be a girl, which we would both be more than happy with of course! With aiden I was the opposite. I wanted a girl but shortly after pregnancy started, I had a strong feeling he was going to be a boy. I'm excited to find out! If this ones a girl, I MUST just have crazy good maternal instincts :haha:. At my gender scan with Aiden, I was SO sure it was a boy that I said "I already know its a boy, I just need u to confirm for my mother." And the tech looked at me and said "You can tell your mother you were right...Its definitely a boy!" But with aiden, I didn't KNOW he was a boy until between 10-12wks...That's when I suddenly "knew". Maybe I'll suddenly "know" its a boy (instead of a girl) in another 6wks...:rofl:Click to expand...

My first instinct for you was a girl as well. 



laurac1988 said:


> Migraines are horrific. My solution is usually water and sleep. I got a lot more between 4 and 5 weeks but since then just a normal amount of headachyness for me

9 weeks tomorrow!!!! When are you revealing in the blogosphere?



melewen said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today is the day! I'm so nervous! So much to do... Ermagah
> 
> I actually had a dream last night Where I could peer into my belly and you know what I saw? Literally like.. A ball sac. Yep. Guess I'm going with boy now. I'd asked my body if I could have an accurate dream yesterday and that's what I got :rofl:
> 
> We are doing the reveal in 8 hours so the non-US ladies will probably have to wait another day :cry: this is our last for a while I think right? Laura next.. Then Mary and Michelle? Is that right?! Damn I'm the runt!
> 
> Only a thousand things to do today, jealous of your relaxing agendas Pam and Kenna! Since I'm a blogger I have to do Lots of photography today so I can use the recipes on my blog so that makes it more stressful than it would be otherwise I think but it'll be great to use for content
> 
> Mary I don't know much about migraines but I'm sorry you're getting them! :/ oh and I had super high betas (I was worried about Down syndrome actually! But I read they are usually CRAZY high with DS) so we'll see if it turns out as boy for me like Jess :D and of course girls are stronger.. Duh! Do yall have even the slightest preference one way or the other? Little sister for Aiden? Do you know the siblings that your donor had? I know that actually influences it.. Crazy!
> 
> I'm finally finishing up this massive gender wives tales video today so the earlier ladies can use that to make their own predictions! We'll see how accurate mine were..

Can't wait to hear about your party and see all the pictures and find out if baby is a he or a she! Did you decide to go with the leaves or syrup?



cutieq said:


> That's great Michelle!
> 
> Mary, I had them too. Water , sleep, ice packs and essential oils (peppermint specifically) helped me. My doctor recommended a little caffeine too if you went cold turkey in that.
> 
> Enjoy today Cheryl!
> 
> Afm: me and DH are driving 3 hours to the beach. Probably will just stuff our faces and stick our toes in the water. He wants to put his new jeep on the highway and I want to..well... Stuff my face! My brother is about 30 minutes from the beach so we may pop in to say hello. So lots of car riding and away for me.

Sounds like a fun day! I hope you have fun!



aidensmommy1 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today is the day! I'm so nervous! So much to do... Ermagah
> 
> I actually had a dream last night Where I could peer into my belly and you know what I saw? Literally like.. A ball sac. Yep. Guess I'm going with boy now. I'd asked my body if I could have an accurate dream yesterday and that's what I got :rofl:
> 
> We are doing the reveal in 8 hours so the non-US ladies will probably have to wait another day :cry: this is our last for a while I think right? Laura next.. Then Mary and Michelle? Is that right?! Damn I'm the runt!
> 
> Only a thousand things to do today, jealous of your relaxing agendas Pam and Kenna! Since I'm a blogger I have to do Lots of photography today so I can use the recipes on my blog so that makes it more stressful than it would be otherwise I think but it'll be great to use for content
> 
> Mary I don't know much about migraines but I'm sorry you're getting them! :/ oh and I had super high betas (I was worried about Down syndrome actually! But I read they are usually CRAZY high with DS) so we'll see if it turns out as boy for me like Jess :D and of course girls are stronger.. Duh! Do yall have even the slightest preference one way or the other? Little sister for Aiden? Do you know the siblings that your donor had? I know that actually influences it.. Crazy!
> 
> I'm finally finishing up this massive gender wives tales video today so the earlier ladies can use that to make their own predictions! We'll see how accurate mine were..
> 
> yay, cant wait for ur reveal!
> 
> As for our donor, we didn't want ANY info other than ethnicity, skin ton, height, and eye color. In my head, we didn't use a donor...lol. It may sound crazy but that's truly how I feel :). But we do want a boy but we ALL are more than ok with a girl too. We all just want a healthy and happy baby so I dont think the gender really matters to any of us right now! Aiden is leaning a little more towards a brother now, tho. Idk what happened to the sister he wanted so badly! Lol
> 
> I remember with Jess I guessed boy because of her betas but then my RE told me its actually girls who have the higher betas, normally. I don't think anyone truly knows but jess's def made that theory seem true! We shall see!
> 
> Also, I KNEW before my gender scan w Aiden and a dream was 1 of the things that made me think "ITS A BOY!" so your dream very well could have just revealed it for u! ;) You must be soo excited! Your very strong holding out this long! I'll probably have to know right away but we're going to keep it quiet to reveal to everyone else.Click to expand...

Mary, I know that you said you got minimal info about the donor but if something were to happen to the baby health wise would you be able to get his medical history? 

I never had any gender dreams. In fact I don't recall a single dream in which I was pregnant this whole time. 



Twinsie said:


> Looking into your belly and seeing a ball sac! Lol! That's funny and I'm so curious now!! DH and. Both only had dreams of it being a girl!! Sooo it was true in my case! Can't wait to find out tonight!! Excitedddd
> 
> Afm - Well I totally blew it!!! &#65533;&#65533; had dinner with my twin sister tonight and as we were saying gbye, I totally slipped and said "her" referring to the baby.. I'm so so so mad at myself and completely bummed. I was so nervous to see her knowing I could slip up. And yup. I did :(. I was so excited for the reveal party to see her initial reaction when we tell everyone we are having a girl. She has a 9 month old girl so I knew she would be so excited I'm having a girl too. After I let it slip I totally tried to cover it up like it didn't happen and continue normal conversation but I know she caught it. She didn't react though probably bcuz she knows how badly I wanted to keep it a secret until the party.. But now I wish she did react so I at least could've seen her happy excited first reaction when she first finds out it's a girl! Now I Feel jipped of that natural reaction of excitement and she prob will have to pretend at the party, but I will know I missed her first real true reaction.. So totally bummed out, I can't get over it. Ruined the rest of my night, cried the whole way home and I'm still in a bad mood the next day over it! DH thinks im being too hard on myself and it's not that big of a deal. But it was to me. She was the one I was most excited to tell and see her reaction and I ruined it! Sigh

Oh Jamie I know how you feel. I kept what we were having a secret from my sister until it slipped literally minutes before the party. I was showing her a picture from the ultrasound and said but "he's" laying across my belly and she just looked at me and gasped. I started to cry because I was so mad at myself for slipping and she started to cry because she thought we were having a girl. My husband walked in on us crying, turned around and walked away. It really sucks when you slip and you get so mad but maybe your sister won't say anything. 



Twinsie said:


> I hope that's the case too Mary! But she knows we found out the gender so a slip means a bit more unfortunately.. I know what you mean tho, I would say he/she before I knew the gender too! And when I slipped last night it was totally one of those moments that I didn't even see it coming bcuz I sad "her" in the way u would've said it before knowing it was a girl. Idk. I guess well see. It's not until June 6th so I have awhile to wait and I'm seeing her again next sat for my mom and grandpas bday dinner! So now I'm terrified to go and slip again!!! I didn't wanna make the reveal so far away but we tried to accommodate others schedules. It's so hard waiting and keeping it a secret !

13 days to go!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, health reasons is something I could always access. We just want to know as little as possible, otherwise. Thats the first thing I asked when I asked about an anonymous donor. I may actually grab just that info. I just dont want to know anything else because in my mind, its 110% DH's baby and I dont want anything to change the way I think about it, u know?

And I'm not quite sure yet about the dress. A flowing dress would be nice because of the heat and everything but when I really think about our wedding day right now, I picture my cute belly making my dress pop out :haha: It'll probably be a "belly fitted" dress but we'll see which one I fall in love with most! :) Chelsey just gave me the name of a good website to browse through so ill try and get pics up when I pick a few out . 

My migraine is finally starting to go away!! My head still has a "heavy" feeling and I feel a little nauseous though. Hopefully it stays away!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad migraine is starting to ease off Mary. Boo for being nauseaus but it's a good sign that things are coming along nicely.

AFM, it's 12:19 in the morning lying in bed and waiting for Cheryl's reveal despite having a headache BP was high again. :cry:


----------



## froggyfrog

I predict Cheryl a boy, and Mary a girl


----------



## Michellebelle

How much longer do we have to wait?? I want to know! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I THINK it should be coming any time now! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Glad migraine is starting to ease off Mary. Boo for being nauseaus but it's a good sign that things are coming along nicely.
> 
> AFM, it's 12:19 in the morning lying in bed and waiting for Cheryl's reveal despite having a headache BP was high again. :cry:

Are u still awake over there? :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess, I remember after I told you I had a dream that you were having a boy, you said you had a dream you gave birth and you had a girl. That was a while ago, but you did have a gender dream! It just wasn't right! Lol!


----------



## froggyfrog

I wonder what time zone Cheryl is in. I keep coming on to check!


----------



## melewen

Ahhh so sorry ladies! I sent a group message on facebook right away and totally forgot to update on BnB. 

Well.....

we were all right! It's a boy!!!

https://s1.postimg.org/pix2qesqn/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_50_55_PM.pnghttps://s18.postimg.org/8oqixgzvt/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_54_00_PM.png

DH got a little excited and like ripped the balloons out! lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats! I bet he was super-happy! :). And you too!


----------



## startd

Congratulations!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay!!!! Congrats, Cheryl!!!!!!


----------



## melewen

Thanks everyone! Here's a few shots of our decor and whatnot

https://s1.postimg.org/ah7tcfr3z/gender_reveal_teasers_1.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/u0celspvj/gender_reveal_teasers_2.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/iudi73qbj/gender_reveal_teasers_3.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/bd4arw0sf/gender_reveal_teasers_4.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/wf4a6864f/gender_reveal_teasers_5.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/nuayf1vy7/gender_reveal_teasers_6.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/40yumcikf/gender_reveal_teasers_7.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/vgnx3xssf/gender_reveal_teasers_8.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/h3z2jcy67/gender_reveal_teasers_9.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/j3b2x133z/gender_reveal_teasers_10.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/hs7x2awvz/gender_reveal_teasers_11.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/9lfxaq6tb/gender_reveal_teasers_12.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/t1w1jicjj/gender_reveal_teasers_13.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/8mzk8fthb/gender_reveal_teasers_14.jpg

https://s1.postimg.org/5u6coet4v/gender_reveal_teasers_15.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

Yay! congrats again on baby boy!!!! :) love the decor pics.

Kenna- correct me if I'm wrong, your team pink with me right?? Do you have any nursery pics I can see? Gathering ideas!!! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Love the decor, your dress, and everything!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Twinsie said:


> Yay! congrats again on baby boy!!!! :) love the decor pics.
> 
> Kenna- correct me if I'm wrong, your team pink with me right?? Do you have any nursery pics I can see? Gathering ideas!!! :)

Yep, team pink!!!!

I don't have any pics yet but we are doing pink, white, and gray for our colors with all white furniture. Our theme is monkies and jungle animals incorporating those colors. I will find a pic of our crib bedding :)


----------



## melewen

Thanks ladies! Now I am EXHAUSTED! hahah


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/lai221003v_zpsdz2gvqor.jpg

This is our set (stock photo), so cute in person. Room is already painted a pale gray with white trim.


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats on your boy!!!


----------



## Twinsie

That is adorable! I love it!! I want some kind of animal too. I've been pinning a lot of nurseries and the ones I really like are gray/pink/white too! I go back and forth with pink and purple as the color. We will be putting up white Waine scoting halfway up the walls which I'm excited about! And I'm recently obsessed with elephants lol found some adorable baby/mommy elephant wall decor. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I wanted elephants and purple but DH shot that idea down. He loves monkies and thought the pink worked well. Cannot wait to see pics of what you get!!!!


----------



## melewen

I love elephants! We got this super cute elephant lamp at target and love the baby animal prints that are so popular. But I think we are going to end up with a giraffe theme according to all the stuff we're racking up!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, I'm sorry about the slip up but agree with the other ladies that she might not even have noticed and maybe that is why she didn't react. Don't you think she would have rather called you on it if she realised you said "her" I hope it slipped right by her :hugs:

Jess, secret projects?? You have my full attention :rofl:

Cheryl, congrats on baby boy :dance: you looked amazing and the party looked like lots of fun!! I dreamt last night you announced boy and so when I woke up this morning I was 100% sure you were having a boy :haha:
I have similiar socks for Matthew like in your one photo too


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Glad migraine is starting to ease off Mary. Boo for being nauseaus but it's a good sign that things are coming along nicely.
> 
> AFM, it's 12:19 in the morning lying in bed and waiting for Cheryl's reveal despite having a headache BP was high again. :cry:
> 
> Are u still awake over there? :rofl:Click to expand...

Trying my best to wait for Cheryl's reveal. I failed though. 




melewen said:


> Ahhh so sorry ladies! I sent a group message on facebook right away and totally forgot to update on BnB.
> 
> Well.....
> 
> we were all right! It's a boy!!!
> 
> https://s1.postimg.org/pix2qesqn/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_50_55_PM.pnghttps://s18.postimg.org/8oqixgzvt/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_54_00_PM.png
> 
> DH got a little excited and like ripped the balloons out! lol


https://i59.tinypic.com/2rwupeq.gif​
Congrats on your little BOY!!!! So happy for you both. I finally got it right. After 3 failed guesses with Kenna, Jyllian (where is she?) and Jamie. :haha: Of course your old wives tale, BS Urine, red cabbage helped. Oh, Mary definitely do the BS Urine and i suggest do it in the second tri for better result it turned out to be correct for all of us here or maybe your's will be the exemption. :D

I love all your pictures, you and DH look lovely and the decor and everything are just wonderful. Love your dress it showed how big your bump is. Oh, i think i'm seeing Zachary Levi. Is that him in the picture with you? :D




AFM, had a hard time sleeping last night cried a bit due to headache and been to the toilet twice thinking i'm about to puke but nothing. Took tylenol because i couldn't bear it anymore. The same thing happened at 34w5d (2 weeks ago) and found out i was having high BP. I checked last nights (at work) and it was high again i know it will when i get these symptoms, blurry vision then headache then heaviness feeling at the back of your neck. :cry: Woke up feeling a little bit dizzy and teeny tiny bits of headache maybe tylenol is doing it's work but still having blurry vision.

Feeling more pressure in by pelvic region now and have been feeling nerve pain that goes through my legs (left leg to be exact) when having that pressure then i'll get the leg cramps. Walked a bit around the house this morning but got tired almost immediately :haha: I'll check my BP again if I manage to go to work we don't have in the house if headache became unbearable again like last night i know for sure BP is high and i will give our doc a call. I can't take the meds the other doc gave me unless i consult him and get checked as advised at our last appointment. Baby is moving a lot this morning so I guess everything is fine but can't help but linger about pre-e. :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

https://i60.tinypic.com/2cda2ow.gif

:yipee: Just one more week til pre-term. And yay for hitting 49 days left! :yipee:

https://i60.tinypic.com/5ahy6o.gif

:dance: Looks like time is flying by so fast for you. :dance:




​


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh little boy! Congrats Cheryl!

Thanks for the 9 week wishes! It does seem to be speeding up a little at the moment. Have consultant appointment tomorrow (because of previous asthma and depression) and will hopefully be able to get my 12 week scan date then as well


----------



## mdscpa

Decided not to go to work today and just rest up. Feeling just a little bit dizzy, still blurry vision (maybe need to up my glass' grade), no more heaviness feeling at the back of my neck and NO HEADACHE (thank God). Guessing my BP is normal have to ask DH if we could get one so i can check at home.


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck on your appointment tomorrow Laura. Are you going for NT scan as well?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awww, congrats Cheryl!!! I'm very happy for you! The pics of your DH ripping the box open is priceless!!! :haha: Now you can go buy blue baby clothes!! Yay!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 23 weeks, Cheryl!

Happy 9 weeks, Laura! Almost double digits!

Thank you, Daphne!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo lots of week milestones today! 
HAPPY 33 WEEKS, KENNA!!

HAPPY 9 WEEKS, LAURA!! 

AND HAPPY 23 WEEKS TO YOU CHERYL!! 

Boy, time is really flying by! I love it!


----------



## Wishing1010

33 weeks:https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150525_093324_zps6dhre0iv.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Tomorrow I have my 4th beta at 17dp3dt, and my levels will most likely be 2500-3000ish so I'm thinking ill have my first early scan Wed-Fri! I cant wait! After we confirm our LO is snug in my uterus, I will feel MUCH better about everything! I feel good about our LO being a strong peanut so as long as the u/s looks good, I think this one is extra sticky :). Our levels are rising good but I guess 8% of ectopic pregnancy's have normal rising levels (rather then the usual slow rising--less than doubling) so they cant tell for sure that I'm in the clear based on that of course, as u ladies already know. I'm excited to see if the baby is where I showed dh I thought I felt implantation. That'd be pretty neat if he/she is right where I think he/she is. 

My ticker changes at night but tomorrow will be 5 wks! Almost time for another bump pic! Although I think my bump may have been bigger last week, due to the bloating/more swollen ovary, lol. We'll see! I haven't taken anymore pics in between so maybe there's a TINY little difference :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Cannot wait for your scan, Mary!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Soo cute, Kenna! I'm going to be texting you alot while shopping for clothes, lol. I want some cute clothes for this pregnancy. With aiden, I just wore all of my normal sized clothes until I gave birth, I just had to have my pants unbuttoned and unzipped :haha:. I did have a few maternity shirts and yes I'm crazy but I saved my favorite maternity shirt from when I was pregnant with Aiden for when this time came lol. I hope I didn't loose it in the move! I'm going to go check right now! lol.

did u ladies order off a website for any of ur clothes or what were ur fav stores? I'm going to start looking at some summer outfits for after we see the heartbeat. I was thinking about ordering some jeggins...Have any of you ladies tried those? The TV makes them look really comfy...lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

I got a lot of stuff from Motherhood maternity (clearance and sale shopping), Ross, Wal Mart, and even some gently used items from ebay!


----------



## melewen

Mary I LOVE my jeans from Motherhood Maternity and you can usually find really good sales. I've bought splurge stuff at Seraphine (we've been to three weddings this month so it was worth it!) and that maxi dress in the reveal is from there. Love it. I got a size or two too big I think though but it still works. I love ASOS and H&M maternity and H&M definitely has some comfy leggings and jeggings. And then of course target for random stuff! I really need this tight dress from there since I think my bump looks smaller with tight clothes!

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies! I know there was a 50/50 chance but it's crazy to me that I feel like I've known since like basically conception or right after. I remember telling you all about my dreams it was a boy at like 6-7 weeks! The reveal was a little anticlimactic because of that :haha: I can't wait to go today and buy some cute boy clothes!! That's all I did last night, DH was in the kitchen doing dishes and was like "what are you doing? Are you obsessing over boy clothes or names? Which one?" Well I'd just finished my name research for the night so.. :rofl: he knows me well

I need you guys to give me some good reasons why we can't name our son Hudson... :rofl: I have to come prepared when we have our "baby name night"!

Can't believe only one more week til viability. And I've officially been actually pregnant (not this 1&2 weeks preggo bull) longer than I have left! 

Kenna I can't get over how cute your bump is!

Daphne glad you're feeling better but sorry about the scare :/ have you asked your doc about pre-e just so you know if they think you show any risk factors or symptoms or anything?

Pam aren't those adorable?! Those were maybe my favorite thing we got last night, are yours little giraffes?

Oh! Thoughts on nursery colors? Thinking either light grey or mint. Our furniture is white, we have a big white rug on the hardwood, and our glider is a dark grey. I like light and modern but still fun color, can't decide!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm such a sucker for greys, but I bet the light mint will look grey too!

That's so crazy that you felt it was a boy from almost the beginning. I wonder if I'll get an idea one way or the other. DH and I were discussing yesterday if we want to find out or not, and I think both of us are on board with finding out when we can!

Edited to say.. I think the light mint will look GREAT too!


----------



## melewen

Michelle to be fair we did WANT a boy first so I was eating a lot and including a lot of potassium in my diet so I am sure that half plan sort of influenced my intuition but we were right at least! It will be interesting to see with the next one!


----------



## laurac1988

mdscpa said:


> Goodluck on your appointment tomorrow Laura. Are you going for NT scan as well?

Yeah I'll be having NT scan but not for a few weeks yet. The results won't make any difference to what we do with regards to the pregnancy, but it will be good to know all is ok and to see Chip again


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, motherly intuition is a real thing! I really think this one for me is going to be a girl but my true intuition didn't fully kick in until 10wks with aiden so it may change by 10wks, lol. You must be so relieved to finally know! :) Great news!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna - your bump is becoming rounder now... Shelby's definitely losing space there it's all baby... Love it.

Mary - FX you get an early scan this week. Can't wait for that any longer... :haha:

Cheryl - thanks. We actually asked 2 weeks ago when i got high BP in two days but at the dr's office everything was normal the next day. He said to continue monitoring it and come once it's up again and they'll do more tests. It never did until yesterday. I feel ok-ish today so i decided not to go. But if it's back tomorrow i will not hesitate to go. I have a history of hypertension got hospitalized few(many) years back (DH visited me at the hospital that time we weren't in any relationship back then :D) so i know the feeling when i have a high BP. Doc knows about it so he said i'm at risk to getting high BP at this stage which could be normal/expected but like he said if it occurs repeatedly i would have to have more tests.


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna - I have those same shorts! You are looking fabulous as always.

Happy new week those of you that just rolled over to a new week.

Mary - I got most of my maternity clothes from target on the clearance racks, but I mostly stick to yoga pants and swears from before I was pregnant.

Michelle: if you were to guess right now, would you say you are having a boy or girl?

Cheryl - tell him we already decided on Sawyer lol. But if you're looking for reasons how about because it's a river, people could call him crud-son or mud-son (anything really that rhymes with Hudson), it doesn't flow off the tongue the way Sawyer does, dh already agreed to Sawyer before he took it back, you are the one carrying him..... That's all I can think of.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna, your bump looks great! You really are all bump - love it :D

Mary, I hope the scan is this week still! We need to see some cute peanuts :D

Cheryl, I also knew from the beginning it was a boy. I just had so many things that pointed to boy and it wasn't due to old wifes tales. I dreamt about bf a boy a few times, on dh's side of the family they have only male offspring etc. Oh and our socks are giraffe socks too :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Jrepp said:


> Kenna - I have those same shorts! You are looking fabulous as always.
> 
> Happy new week those of you that just rolled over to a new week.
> 
> Mary - I got most of my maternity clothes from target on the clearance racks, but I mostly stick to yoga pants and swears from before I was pregnant.
> 
> Michelle: if you were to guess right now, would you say you are having a boy or girl?I
> 
> Cheryl - tell him we already decided on Sawyer lol. But if you're looking for reasons how about because it's a river, people could call him crud-son or mud-son (anything really that rhymes with Hudson), it doesn't flow off the tongue the way Sawyer does, dh already agreed to Sawyer before he took it back, you are the one carrying him..... That's all I can think of.


Hmm.. Right now I would say girl.. But that's only because I feel like I've been having more twinges on my left side. Otherwise, I don't really feel strongly like it's one or the other. :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

I'd say girl for you Michelle and boy for Mary based on your betas... That's just a wild wild guess. I might change it after few weeks and give us some answers from old wives tale... :D


----------



## laurac1988

I really think this baby is a girl. We really thought the one we lost was a boy, but just have a very girlie feeling with this one


----------



## Twinsie

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Glad migraine is starting to ease off Mary. Boo for being nauseaus but it's a good sign that things are coming along nicely.
> 
> AFM, it's 12:19 in the morning lying in bed and waiting for Cheryl's reveal despite having a headache BP was high again. :cry:
> 
> Are u still awake over there? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Trying my best to wait for Cheryl's reveal. I failed though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh so sorry ladies! I sent a group message on facebook right away and totally forgot to update on BnB.
> 
> Well.....
> 
> we were all right! It's a boy!!!
> 
> https://s1.postimg.org/pix2qesqn/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_50_55_PM.pnghttps://s18.postimg.org/8oqixgzvt/Screen_Shot_2015_05_24_at_7_54_00_PM.png
> 
> DH got a little excited and like ripped the balloons out! lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/2rwupeq.gif​
> Congrats on your little BOY!!!! So happy for you both. I finally got it right. After 3 failed guesses with Kenna, Jyllian (where is she?) and Jamie. :haha: Of course your old wives tale, BS Urine, red cabbage helped. Oh, Mary definitely do the BS Urine and i suggest do it in the second tri for better result it turned out to be correct for all of us here or maybe your's will be the exemption. :D
> 
> I love all your pictures, you and DH look lovely and the decor and everything are just wonderful. Love your dress it showed how big your bump is. Oh, i think i'm seeing Zachary Levi. Is that him in the picture with you? :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, had a hard time sleeping last night cried a bit due to headache and been to the toilet twice thinking i'm about to puke but nothing. Took tylenol because i couldn't bear it anymore. The same thing happened at 34w5d (2 weeks ago) and found out i was having high BP. I checked last nights (at work) and it was high again i know it will when i get these symptoms, blurry vision then headache then heaviness feeling at the back of your neck. :cry: Woke up feeling a little bit dizzy and teeny tiny bits of headache maybe tylenol is doing it's work but still having blurry vision.
> 
> Feeling more pressure in by pelvic region now and have been feeling nerve pain that goes through my legs (left leg to be exact) when having that pressure then i'll get the leg cramps. Walked a bit around the house this morning but got tired almost immediately :haha: I'll check my BP again if I manage to go to work we don't have in the house if headache became unbearable again like last night i know for sure BP is high and i will give our doc a call. I can't take the meds the other doc gave me unless i consult him and get checked as advised at our last appointment. Baby is moving a lot this morning so I guess everything is fine but can't help but linger about pre-e. :cry:Click to expand...


Daphne one of my friends delivered 2.5 weeks early because she was having the same symptoms as you and the dr induced her labor due to constant high bp. I would definitely call your dr and get checked. I am sure everything is ok with the baby but I want you to be safe :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree, i feel rounder! Having panic attacks this afternoon so i put off the nursery. Our nephew is not moving out as quickly as he initially said. He is not sleeping here but still has quite a bit of stuff and told DH he doesn't know when he will be back for the rest. I have piled all of the baby stuff in our spare room and it is stressing me out. I need his stuff out so we can make that room her room. I need organization!

Sorry to vent, just really frustrated.


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- goodluck at your next beta ! I got a lot of my maternity clothes from old navy, and off zulily! Which is a site online with different sales/deals everyday. I recommend everyone sign up for daily emails bcuz the sales change often and they have awesome deals on maternity clothes, baby clothes , kids stuff, etc! 

Kenna- you are all belly! Look great!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ooo i did Zulily as well! Love it :)


----------



## Wishing1010

I found an OPK and could not resist POAS, looks like we should BD! :rofl:
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150525_095905_zpsy5ojlgc0.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna, when you are done with the bd'ing I vote move the nephew's stuff into the garage or spare room!

If he doesn't know when he'll be back for it he cannot expect you to patiently wait for the room! Your house, Shelby's nursery and he has to deal with it.


----------



## Twinsie

I agree with Pam! Don't make it easier for him! Make it easier for YOU! It's your house, move that stuff out so you can organize! If it's too much stuff to move, I'd start telling him he has to move it now or else it's going in the dumpster! That'd be me at least.. I have no patience ! Lol. Not fair of him to do that to you..


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Pam. DH and I are going to give the bed to my mom if he doesn't come back next weekend. There is a dresser we can keep for Shelby. Everything else is going out by the road first thing friday morning. He has exhausted our hospitality.


----------



## Twinsie

Good for you !!

Cheryl- fitted clothing definitely makes prego women look smaller I think!! The flowy loose dresses always make me feel more huge than I am!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Well done Kenna! Put your foot down :D

Now we can all get excited for nursery pics!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> I agree, i feel rounder! Having panic attacks this afternoon so i put off the nursery. Our nephew is not moving out as quickly as he initially said. He is not sleeping here but still has quite a bit of stuff and told DH he doesn't know when he will be back for the rest. I have piled all of the baby stuff in our spare room and it is stressing me out. I need his stuff out so we can make that room her room. I need organization!
> 
> Sorry to vent, just really frustrated.

I'm so sorry, Kenna :(. I know how excited you were for that! Ugh. Maybe you could talk to him about getting a small storage unit? Idk if that's an option. I know how it is to be "nesting" late in pregnancy and completely understand why you'd be stressed about this. I would too! I hope things sort themselves out quickly. Does he have a time frame, at all?

Edit-Just saw the other posts. I'm glad your not putting up with this! Good for you, Kenna! You've done alot for him as it is! Its your time now.


----------



## melewen

Kenna definitely time to put the foot down! You're getting SO close and you don't deserve the stress!

I'm obsessed with this dress I saw on Target! 

https://s8.postimg.org/62fz310cl/Screen_Shot_2015_05_25_at_9_00_57_PM.png

I'm waiting til June (babymoon + gender reveal party + travel system buy = ouch!!!!) and then buying that and another like it (https://www.target.com/p/maternity-.../-/A-16937601?lnk=rec|pdp|viewed_viewed|pdpv1) + freaking bras that fit!! I can't wait. Oh yeah, I took a sexy sexy boob pic for yall since I finally have bigger :holly:

https://s22.postimg.org/n5c4n6b4h/IMG_6382.jpg

In the bathroom at Newks JUUUUUST FOR THE LADIES


----------



## Michellebelle

That dress is sooooo cute! I was checking out the maternity page at Target earlier today to see what their selection looks like (getting a little ahead of myself, but I don't care!), and that one jumped out at me! Definitely get it when you can!


----------



## Twinsie

That's a great dress!! I may need to buy it too !


----------



## cutieq

Target has some great maternity dresses. Sooo comfy and stretchy! Go in store and check their clearance maternity stuff too. I've gotten several dresses for under $20.


----------



## melewen

Heck yeah, I found this yoga top that I love that I got for my birthday in the clearance for 7 bucks!! I should've gotten more :/ they were all mixed in when I went back


----------



## mdscpa

Got a short clip of our baby boy's dance move late last night at 36w4d. Still need to capture a bare bump movement he always stop when i try to film it glad i got some. :dance:

https://youtu.be/2YKT2lek1gE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YKT2lek1gE&feature=youtu.be


Found this cute video baby born at 36w4d/5d as mentioned by the dad.

https://youtu.be/QObkyWe4ONo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QObkyWe4ONo


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh nice dress! I would so have worn it if I was pregnant in summer

Thanks for boobies :blush: Sure dh is very happy too hehe


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, love the girls pic! Haha!!!! Mine are def bigger but my bump makes them look like tiny!

That dress is super cute!

Aww Daphne, that is a cute baby and omg look at your little man dancing!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Pam & Kenna. 

Happy 100 days left Dani.

Happy 31 Weeks, Jess.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 31 weeks, Jess!!

Dani, single digits tomorrow!! :wohoo: 

Cheryl, I love that dress!!! And thanks for the boobs! Haha! I'm already getting excited about mine, as I had NONE before! I cant wait for them to get HUGE! (even tho they hurt soo bad after birth!!) :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I wish my ticker changed at 5a.m and not 5pm, lol. I like seeing the week by week updates :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

One more day of high temps and I'm pregnant! Hahah. I just wanted to see if that whole 21 day high temp thing would prove to be true in my case :haha:

I'm so nervous for blood work. I already know they're going to have trouble. My arms are totally beat up from all the blood work & the IV during our IVF cycle. I really don't think my arms can handle anymore right now so hopefully my nurse isn't lying and today will actually be the LAST time for awhile! FX! The people in the lab keep having to poke me 4+ times just to get my bloods. Its not fun, at all!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 5 weeks!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Kenna! :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I wish my ticker changed at 5a.m and not 5pm, lol. I like seeing the week by week updates :)

I hope this works i tried changing my time zone hopefully by tomorrow it'll change early in the morning.. Just copy the entire code in the PHP. Image shown above it and i added a phrase above the ticker. You may edit it later once you put the new ticker in your signature as i didn't remove the link to the site. :D Oh, BTW you are still 4w6 days today. 2weeks post O = 14dpo + 6 days = 20dpo which is today. :D

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7pMom4.png


PHP:

[url=https://lilypie.com][img]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7pMom4.png[/img][/url]


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats what I thought but my REs considering me a 5wks today so I figured id just go by the same date as him. Maybe he counts day of fertilization..? Thats probably it. 
And thank you! Idk if it'll let me copy the whole code...MY PHONE IS A PAIN! ugh! If it weren't for you, i wouldn't even have a ticker! Lol. I'm going to use my moms phone or computer to post up belly pics. I dont know why my phone wont let me click the upload button! Its right there!!! Lol. So annoying!

Yep, its only letting me copy half of the code again...lol. And aww! I love the words at the top!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm going to make a guess for my beta today. I think it'll be between 2800-3100. I'm so excited to hopefully have hit that 3,000 mark, as that's a good # for a early scan. I'm excited for the call later today, since hopefully the scan will be scheduled when the nurse calls. Yay!


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmm, maybe he does but the ticker is based off your due date :D Anyways, so sorry your phone is giving you trouble. You can right the entire code in piece of paper and just type it in but that will take ages. Wait i will break it down for you just remove the * and space i added. Remember NO SPACE :D, hope this works.

*[ url=https://lilypie.com ]*
*[ img]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/ *
* 7pMom4.png[/img][/url ]*


----------



## Michellebelle

Well... I had a temp drop this morning. Not below the coverline, but enough to have me a little worried. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything. I go in for my second round of betas this morning so I hope they are showing good progression! Now I'm gonna be nervous all day.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I'm sure its just fine. Thats why most women stop temping after a BFP...The pregnancy hormones can make ur temps a bit wonky. I bet it'll go right back up tomorrow, or flatten out. You go for bloods today, right? At least ull get some reassurance from that! FX!


----------



## mdscpa

FX everything is fine, Michelle. This is why other people say to stop temping after :bfp: coz it will start to get wonky and might coz stress that we don't need. I didn't listen though :lol: Had lots of dips and worried me but i kept on :haha: Just think or look at Cheryl's chart...


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, our post are almost alike... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you for all of ur help Daphne! I can't get it to fit in my siggy :-\. I'll try messing with it later and see if there's anything I can delete to make more room. Thank you for taking the time to do this for me tho! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, our post are almost alike... :haha:

lol I just saw that, too. Great minds think alike ;) haha. 

Michelle, I'm excited for beta #2 today! I think you'll feel much better afterwards! :)


----------



## mdscpa

I'll make it shorter and easier for you. I'll remove the link to the site.. :D Keep the one you put in your signature and CHANGE the last part.

From: Soa9p3.png[/img] 


To: 7pMom4.png[/img]


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so! I hope today's temp is just a fluke.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, we did it!!! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I truly think todays temp is a fluke. Do u still have that FRER? Maybe right now would be a good time to use it...? I need to go get 2 more tests, just to see the test line darker then the control, lol.


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, we did it!!! :rofl:

Yes we did... I'll do whatever i can to help. :hugs: I started like you with the signatures, trying to put as much info as it can i can put more if BnB will let me. :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

I was going to take it this morning.. But I realized I would have to find it, and would probably wake DH up in the process of searching through drawers. So I did take an IC, which did show up as darker than Sunday's! So hopefully everything will be ok. I will probably temp tomorrow, and if it goes up then I'll stop so I don't get worried like this again!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, try OPK just for fun and see if this early it will be darker than the control line. We took them late when it became darker.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good luck for your BETAS today Mary and Michelle :D

Michelle, try not to worry about temps. Hormones will worry you enough when you feel pregnant one day and not the next. You don't need the added stress of temping too :hugs:

Friday cannot come soon enough! Not because my boss is busy annoying the shit out of me but because I don't think I can last till Friday too not tell her what a crummy old cow she is and that if she doesn't leave me alone I will physically go insane and slap her!!! :growlmad:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I was going to take it this morning.. But I realized I would have to find it, and would probably wake DH up in the process of searching through drawers. So I did take an IC, which did show up as darker than Sunday's! So hopefully everything will be ok. I will probably temp tomorrow, and if it goes up then I'll stop so I don't get worried like this again!

good idea ;). Tomorrows my last day as well. FX for nice & high last temps!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awwe Pam :(. I'm sorry your having a hard time at work! Do I need to beat someone up for you?! :haha: I hope this week fly's by for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, try OPK just for fun and see if this early it will be darker than the control line. We took them late when it became darker.

I don't have any opks right now but if I come across any good deals, ill def buy some :).


----------



## mdscpa

Do it Mary and don't forget the hpts as well. We need to make up for the :bfn: cycles seeing them turn into two lines. :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks ladies. 6-9 weeks left. Had a horribly painful night as Luke could not get comfortable, and was using his knees and elbows to try to get more room. I was also having super bad sharp vaginal pain. When I googled it people reporting similar things were saying that either a)the baby was hitting their cervix or b) their cervix was starting to dialate. The only way I got it to stop was to put headphones on my belly and turn on lullabies. Got him to relax!


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for that Jess. But hopefully Luke tried all those movement to make himself in the right position. When is your next scan again?


----------



## Jrepp

I go in Thursday for my regular appointment, not sure if they'll scan me while I'm there or not. I can tell you though he is still in the same spot he's been in as I can feel his buns, head and back


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, definiteky stop the temps! Yes enough to drive you mad. I only toyed with hpts when I was confident enough not to let it cause me doubt. 

I had my first moment of feeling a body part last night. Q was making lumps in my belly and it was super hard and distorted. Weird but cool!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just played catch up big time!

We're starting Luca on solids tonight. Fingers crossed he likes peas because I've bought more than his body weight in them :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck with that Kirsty hopefully he'll take it well.... Everything seems to be moving fast with you but us...


----------



## melewen

So now that my gender dreams are apparently over my labor dreams have started! I had this crazy dream last night where I was in labor and I was 7cm but all I could really feel was the baby's head pressing down. I was like "what are people talking about?! This is easy!" Hahaha yeah... FX...

Michelle drop the thermometer! My temps didn't even stay up 18 days. They didn't even stay up til I got a bfp! I took my temp a few weeks ago for fun and it was near pre-O level even though I was burning up. So wonky! And I have a baby boy in there kicking the crap out of my belly right now :D I agree your betas will make you feel better. I was so nervous at the beginning. I was nervous til like.. 13 weeks! But all for nothing :)

Dani that's exciting! I love hearing everyone talk about feeling body parts lodging in there cuz all I get are random jabs still. Can't believe you're down to single digits tomorrow!

Pam can't wait for this week to be over for you. I have plenty of preggo rage I couldn unleash for you since it's almost always stays dormant.. If you like? :haha:

Daphne love the video! Have you ever seen a foot or anything from outside your belly? I've seen crazy pictures of that and it's both cool and a little nuts! Less nuts now but before I was feeling lots of movement it definitely scared me a little :D

Mary fx these are your last betas! I know you're ready to stop poking all those veins.. Yuck. When do you expect your results?

Driving out to babies r us this morning to get this travel system we want because of some stupid website glitches! Oh well. It's awesome and we're really excited about it!!
https://www.glamhungrymom.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/gb-evoq-4-in-1.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Love the travel system Cheryl. Mine can be used til 3 yrs old something that is worth the investment i guess. Oh, regarding the movement, i've seen a lot of videos as well like a foot or elbow is really visible, unfortunately, mine's never close to that i see a lot of lump moving around my belly but it's really hard to tell if its a foot, a knee or his butt maybe because i have anterior placenta. So that part is what i'm missing unless of course he will let me see in a week or so.


----------



## mdscpa

Another gift coming from DH's colleague.... Something we're planning to buy this Friday. :wohoo: :yipee: Glad we hold off buying it few weeks ago.

https://i60.tinypic.com/2njjbz9.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- your boss sounds horrible!! I hope you can stop working sooner than Friday!!

Mary- I hope this is your last blood work for awhile! GL!

Cheryl- great travel system! I'm def registering for one too! They are awesome 

Jess- I'm sorry you had a painful night! I wonder if your dilating!! 

Daphne- how are you feeling today? Bp normal or high? Are you working today? Love the video!


----------



## Twinsie

Bottle washer and sterilizer is awesome!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for asking Jamie. I didn't report to work again today as i woke up with headache again... Called my doc and they told me to take tylenol, rest up and if it doesn't leave i can go and get checked. I slept then woke up again just to poo loads - 3x (2 days constipated) - of sh*t :haha: and headache was gone. So, here just enjoying the rest of the day at home. Don't know what's my BP now but i don't have my usual symptoms of it. SO FX it's normal but DH plans on getting a digital one tonight so i can check at home anytime i want just to make sure it's normal...


----------



## Twinsie

Glad you are feeling better:hugs: you just had to poop ! :haha: now you have a headache free day off of work! :happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

I'm also glad you'll have a bp monitor at home, that's wonderful! I won't worry so much now :)


----------



## mdscpa

So sweet Jamie... :hugs: <3 

Anyways, anyone seen this before?

https://i60.tinypic.com/r1mw4y.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> Goodluck with that Kirsty hopefully he'll take it well.... Everything seems to be moving fast with you but us...

Thanks. From what we can tell, he enjoyed it. Definitely more interested in the spoon but it's a start :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl I absolutely love that travel set! You all get me even more excited with all of these pics!! I'll be allowing myself to shop for a little baby stuff and maternity clothes after the first u/s to confirm our LO is snug in my uterus :) Can't wait! 
They have so much more high tech stuff from when I had aiden! It's crazy but amazing! Lol. I think I may like alot of the babys things more then he/she does! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Did you go for bloods yet mary? Michelle did you get your beta results back?


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i have a reply in the bfp thread something you might like... :D


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, any bump pic? :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Did you go for bloods yet mary? Michelle did you get your beta results back?

I did. Now just waiting on the call. The results should be in now so I'm going to give her a call in about 20mins if I don't hear back yet. I'll update as soon as the nurse calls! FX for an u/s appt!


----------



## Jrepp

Yeah, but it literally hasn't changed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mdscpa

Love it <3. Your bump looks huge....


----------



## Jrepp

Here is the past 4 weeks. I have been stuck right where I am long pad this but it's the only one I can show the difference (but somehow despite my bump being the exact same size I did go up to 41" around this week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Jrepp said:


> Did you go for bloods yet mary? Michelle did you get your beta results back?

I went for bloodwork this morning. Hoping to hear back soon, but won't be surprised if it is after 3, just like Friday. Don't they know how impatient we are?


----------



## Twinsie

Jess, your back must be taking a beating carrying that bump since 26/27 weeks! I mean you look great, you're all belly! But still so big for such a tiny girl!!!


----------



## Twinsie

17 +4 week bump Pic!! :) 
My belly has officially grown out beyond my boobs :haha:


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## mdscpa

Based on betabase, here's what you ladies should expect in your #s assuming single pregnancies. But i bet you both (Mary & Michelle) should be higher than those numbers. FX. 

Mary, my last beta was at 19dpo and it was 1,317 i guess. You had your's at 20dpo so yours could be playing around 1700-2500.

https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

https://i60.tinypic.com/2r71qn4.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

You're defo growing now Jamie. 2 more weeks and i guess you'll pop out even more... :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

ERMAHGERRRRRD!!! 25 or so pages I had to catch up on :wacko:

Jamie I love the name Alexandra, for a middle name as well! Very pretty! Aww so sorry you let the gender slip, but I agree that maybe your sister didn&#8217;t look much into it or notice. Your bump is definitely getting bigger! So cute!

Daphne wow this is becoming so real&#8230; like, you are RIGHT THERE. Adam will be here coming up any week now&#8230; I can update on NurseGinger, as we have texted some after getting our :bfp: and I stay current with her on Facebook. She is doing well, a week behind me at about 25 weeks now. The father isn&#8217;t involved now, for the best, and she has a great support system so no worries! She found out the gender at around 9 weeks I believe&#8230; not sure if I should reveal here just in case she pops back on :shrug: Glad you are feeling better! Cute video of Adam moving around! What an awesome gift from DH&#8217;s coworker! Super nice!

Hi and welcome Michellebelle! :hi: Glad to have you join us! My name&#8217;s Jyllian. I agree with the other ladies, defo step away from the thermometer!

Pamela your bump does seem to be protruding forward now! Love it! And wow Matthew is quite the wiggle worm! Can defo see your belly wobble!

Dani your bump is adorable! I bet baby Q is laying transverse and it&#8217;s hard to tell if it&#8217;s feet or hands your feeling on your left&#8230;

Oh my gawwwwd girls the strawberry banana smoothie&#8230;. I WANT ONE NOW. Like, that is my summertime staple for sure&#8230; along with lime popsicles :thumbup: I had a Jamocha shake from Arbys yesterday &#8211; coffee, vanilla ice cream, and chocolate syrup blended together. Delicious! Also got a Smores frapp from Starbucks :toothpick:

Mary I absolutely LOVE the plans to do the gender reveal using your wedding cake! How exciting is that?!?!

Cheryl that&#8217;s hilarious you dreamt of a ball sac before your reveal :rofl: And I sooooo knew (and hoped) it was a boy! I&#8217;m 2 for 2 now. I was never confident in guessing but I think I&#8217;m feeling good about it&#8230; can&#8217;t wait for more reveals, though we seem to be at a standstill for now. I saw some similar dresses at Target and NEED one for the summer! Not sure where you are registering for your shower but when you do it at Target, they give you the best little goody bag with baby items inside as well as coupons for % off Liz Lange maternity wear and maternity/nursing bras as well!

Kenna love the bump and love the nursery idea! So cute! OMG that&#8217;s hilarious regarding the OPK. OH and I were in the Dollar Tree over the weekend looking for some inexpensive décor for our shower and there was a cheapie HPT staring at me in the checkout line. I grabbed for it but he reassured me that I am indeed pregnant and testing is no longer necessary :laugh2: Ugh, how annoying that you&#8217;re trying to get things ready for baby and dealing with his extra crap. It shouldn&#8217;t be an inconvenience for you :nope:

Friday cannot come soon enough! Not because my boss is busy annoying the shit out of me but because I don't think I can last till Friday too not tell her what a crummy old cow she is and that if she doesn't leave me alone I will physically go insane and slap her!!! :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

Aww Kirsty is Luca just starting solids? How fun! I can&#8217;t wait to hit that milestone again, this time with Cameron&#8230; but I&#8217;m totally fine with him being very little and only nursing. It goes by too fast!

Jess you are ALL belly! I do see a little bit of growth&#8230; not too much which is prolly a good thing since you&#8217;re likely to topple forward! I have Sir Mix-a-lot&#8217;s song in my head&#8230; I was wondering if anyone made a pregnancy parody to Baby Got Back lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVtO2GOEZtM

AFM spent my three day weekend doing as much as I could around the house. Got Cameron's room painted, did some yardwork, cleaned the house, did dishes and laundry... Was pretty annoyed with OH's lack of motivation yesterday. He did clean out the gutters and installed the guards to keep leaves and crap out, with help from my son. I think he still doesn't get the time constraint we have... so I made a list of everything that still needs to be done and HOPE he gets his butt in gear more frequently. My mom bought an item off our registry while we were out Friday - the monkey Boppy we wanted! They had one left at Target!

   
  ​


----------



## aidensmommy1

Betas are in...a whopping 3,151! They scheduled my first early scan for Friday a.m @ 11 and then we'll have the scan to see the HB on June 10th, so about 2 wks for that one. I was starting to think they weren't going to call today! lol. The levels are rising amazingly! We both guessed a little low, Daphne! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Did you go for bloods yet mary? Michelle did you get your beta results back?
> 
> I went for bloodwork this morning. Hoping to hear back soon, but won't be surprised if it is after 3, just like Friday. Don't they know how impatient we are?Click to expand...

right?! I just barely heard back after leaving multiple messages, lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You are looking great Jamie :D

:hi: Jyllian haha
I love the nursery colour!! Cannot wait to see more

Jess, great bump :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Awesome stuff Jyllian. I guess you have done a lot more work in the house than any ladies here you're nesting is far from over!!!!! :thumbup: love the nursery's color would be amazing to see when it's finished. Thanks for NurseGinger's update i still rememeber her situation thought they managed to work it out but hey she doesnt need that crap.

Mary, awesome numbers.!!!!! Twins twins twins thats not even doubled it quadrupled i think... :yipee:

AFM, DH finally got me a monitor as promised. :wohoo:

https://i59.tinypic.com/25iat6a.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

And yay for ealy scan this week and hearing heartbeat on June!!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great numbers Mary! Cannot wait for your scan Friday :D

Going to be a great day for us both, I finish work and you get to see peanut for the 1st time :yipee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hurry up Friday! Come for both Pam and I! :)

Daphne, I know!! The numbers are going up like crazy! I'm thinking its just one very strong LO in there (& I'm hoping so as well ONLY because of health reasons) but I'll feel extra blessed if it does happen to be two of course . The scans will hopefully show us soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Friday cannot come soon enough :D

I'm sure if it were to be twins that they would take just as great care of you like they already have. No worries :D


----------



## mdscpa

If it's not twins im sure its just a super healthy baby (boy?). :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, i'm really still thinking girl, even with the high betas! I had a dream that I pushed out a baby girl last night LOL. I have had the craziest dreams lately!---But I do want a boy, I just have this loud voice in my head screaming "Girl!!" lol.

Pam, I know they'll take care of me, its more the babies id worry about. For some unknown reason, IVF twin pregnancies have higher risks than natural pregnancies. I see way too many ppl m/c at 22+ weeks with twins after IVF. Its scary! But IF thats the case, our doctors are trained for that! . My only wish is that our baby/babies healthy!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have the utmost faith that he / she / they will be healthy all the way to the end :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Pamela :) I have alot of faith as well!

Only 3 more days and ill allow myself to buy the baby something! :dance:


----------



## melewen

Mary congrats on those beautiful betas!!! Can't wait to see your LO on Friday :D I hope they let you take pictures, I would assume so with IVF. My u/s lady didn't let me "until there was a heartbeat" but I was like LADY DO YOU UNDERSTAND HOW IMPORTANT THIS IS?!?!? I guess she thought we were like "oh surprise, we're pregnant! how did that happen!" grrrrrrr

Daphne glad DH got the monitor! And glad you're feeling better after some much-needed poos :rofl: I love how we can talk about that stuff here, I almost updated yall in the middle of the night because I woke up and literally took a poo (first one in like 3 days :cry:) that was like bigger than the bowl. I was SO proud of myself it was weird. ANd of course I lost like 1.5 pounds :haha:

Michelle any updates on the betas?

So I went and got the travel system and I LOVE it!!! I am so obsessed with it. I can't believe how affordable it is, yet it feels really high-end. I made a video of me unboxing and assembling it that I'll post here soon

This was my drive home.. a bit snug.. :rofl:
https://s13.postimg.org/i5noqfpyf/IMG_6395.jpg

And here's it set up with the carseat
https://s2.postimg.org/7rd2tl4jd/IMG_6396.jpg

And here's the 23 week bump!
https://s1.postimg.org/ucf7h3jnj/23_weeks_BW.jpg

Oh and I saw these at Babies R Us. DH wears pretty much ONLY super hipster v-neck tees (especially navy, grey, white, and black), so I cracked up when I saw them. I was going to buy but they only go up to 8 pounds for newborn! I can't imagine our baby will be anything but a big ol' chunker so I'm going to order them. Then it'll really be a tiny DH!!
https://d20sxbt5ft4zb8.cloudfront.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-20368783dt.jpg?resize=500%3A500


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful as always Cheryl. The BUMP has grown!!!! :D oh, your DH and little boy ( name yet?) will look so cute when they wore something that looks the same... :dance: glad you so love the travel set....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, you look great! And I cant believe they didn't let u take a pic home your first scan! Hopefully they let me! They aren't allowing aiden in to the first scan and so now he's waiting on a picture. Hopefully they'll let me have just one! If not, ill have my phone prepared to take one myself! lol (idk if my phone will get a good pic but might as well try!). Although Aiden isn't aloud in this first time, he WILL be going in for at least one of the later scans. I will make sure of that. He's a really well behaved little boy and he can sit right on DHs lap. I dont see what the big deal is! This is his first sibling and he's just as excited as us! Lol. I want him to experience these things with us, too. 
Anyway, again Cheryl, you look amazing! I need to stop thinking about it and actually get a new computer! I want to be able to edit my pics like that. I love how all of your pics look...Daphne's too. Why can't my phone do more crafty thing?!

omgoshh, I have the hiccups and they will not go away!!! Hiccups drive me insane!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And yes Daphne, the ticker seems to be set at my time now! I think thats why the ticker was bugging me when it came to it changing everyday... it was changing at 5pm so it'd say two different things on the same day & I wanted it to be one or the other so I was like "hey, 5 weeks sounds good for today!" haha! Thank you again for fixing it for me! You've been very helpful in the ticker department! ;)


----------



## froggyfrog

Yay for awesome betas mary! That baby is here to stay!

I found my new love, subway salads! So freaking good, I can't believe I never had one! I was planning out our food for the shower yesterday and kept seeing really good salads and it made me want a good big salad! 
I'm getting together the details of food and games now so that as soon as we are ready we can execute, since it will all be planned. Also, I couldn't help myself and found some cute onesies at the dollar general today! Figured it can be gender neutral! They are batman!


----------



## melewen

OMG chelsey (it's Chelsey right?), thanks a lot. Now instead of the butter chicken we were going to make, I am desperately craving a Subway salad! Grrrrr

Oh and I read some interesting data re: the deli meat debate. So, it seems that the only deli meat that is a relatively frequent (keyword being relatively!) offender in listeria outbreaks is deli turkey. The others hardly ever make an appearance, and you're better off avoiding like, cantaloupe. Crazy huh?! Love this new book I'm reading!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh god. Need. Subway. Salad.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi guys, I'm home from work and just caught up on the thread! The RE office actually called around 2pm, I've just been in meetings all day, ugh.

So they said my numbers are now hcg 185, progesterone 72. I was hoping the beta would be a little higher so it would be doubling every 48 hours (Friday's number was 48), but I read it doubles every 48-72 hours so hopefully I'm still good. Also, the nurse at the RE office said it was good, so I guess so :shrug: I go back on Thursday for another one!

Jyllian, I am sooo impressed with everything you've been accomplishing! Making me feel lazy. :haha:

Cheryl, those onesies are so cute!

Daphne, I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think your a-okay Michelle! :)

Mmmm, all of you are making me crave subway now, like crazy!! That was my pregnancy craving with aiden and I can already tell it will be again!


----------



## cutieq

We had Panera today and I had a roasted turkey sandwich. Didn't think twice about any repercussions. It was mandatory for my belly!

Made some progress in the nursery. Furniture comes Friday and I'm reminding myself it doesn't ALL have to have to be done. There's still time. Right? Tell me there's still time to get everything done that I need to by September! :wacko:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> I think your a-okay Michelle! :)
> 
> Mmmm, all of you are making me crave subway now, like crazy!! That was my pregnancy craving with aiden and I can already tell it will be again!

Thanks! I saw your reply on the other thread too. Reassuring. :) I just get SO nervous this won't be a sticky bean, even though I have no reason to think that!


----------



## Michellebelle

And Dani, you do have plenty of time! :)


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I don't know much about HCG without calculating it out, but say Mary's other post and your times sound good! Also, err on the side of the doctor. I've heard them tell many ladies the numbers are low or they're not as high as we want to see them. If they called and gave them to you with no hesitation... another plus!


----------



## cutieq

Appropriate Saved By The Bell Gif 

https://media.giphy.com/media/dLyfT21xFdwpG/giphy.gif


Michellebelle said:


> And Dani, you do have plenty of time! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Hahahaha that Saved by the Bell clip is PERFECT!


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, i did the hcg calculator for you to see what is really happening and to me it looks perfectly fine. Your 2 day change is 96.30% increase, based on the study (below) beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days. I understand the worry though, once you got to see your sticky bean it will change. :D


https://i61.tinypic.com/2afap6p.jpg​

"Beta hCG levels usually double about every 2 days for the first four weeks of pregnancy. As pregnancy progresses the doubling time becomes longer. By 6 to 7 weeks beta hCG levels may take as long as 3 1/2 days to double . hCG normally reaches a peak level at about 8 to 10 weeks and then declines for the remainder of the pregnancy.

_*Morse and coworkers (2012) at University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine recommend that the beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days.*_ A slower rate of increase suggests a possible miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. For women who are having a miscarriage the beta hCG should be expected to fall 36 - 47% over two days. A fall that is slower than this is suggestive of an ectopic pregnancy.

About 21% of ectopic pregnancies (pregnancies implanted outside of the uterus) have a rise in hCG similar to an intrauterine pregnancy and 8% of ectopic pregnancies have a fall in hCG similar to a miscarriage.

Serial hCG values should not be used alone to determine whether or not a pregnancy is likely to be a successful intrauterine pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an ectopic pregnancy. Serial hCG values should be used in combination with clinical judgment, evaluation of symptoms and repeat ultrasound (as needed)."


----------



## mdscpa

https://i57.tinypic.com/35n39xc.gif

:happydance: You're very close to 3rd tri now.. And happy double-digit countdown to you. :happydance:



https://i62.tinypic.com/2v10qb9.gif

:shrug: It'll be nice to see you back in here. Hope all is well. Amm, Is it ok to know your baby's gender? :shrug:



https://i62.tinypic.com/xmu9v5.gif

:thumbup: :baby: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :baby: :thumbup: I hope these emoticons best speak what i feel. :thumbup: :baby: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :baby: :thumbup:





​


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so gutted that I can't see your sparkly graphics at work!


----------



## mdscpa

Checked my BP before bed last night and got 128/95 seems high for my me but monitor says OK still i'm glad it went down compared to 3 days ago 140/90 borderline.

https://i59.tinypic.com/2zdqhhx.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> I'm so gutted that I can't see your sparkly graphics at work!

Aww.... If i put it as attachment will you?


----------



## laurac1988

probably yeah, but I can look when I'm at home later too so don't worry too much  

I'm glad your BP is down


----------



## mdscpa

laurac1988 said:


> probably yeah, but I can look when I'm at home later too so don't worry too much
> 
> I'm glad your BP is down

I just checked few minutes ago and they went down more, 120/79. I'm glad it's back to normal but that means i have to go to work :haha: better than being sick though... :D


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy!
Mine in my last two appointments has been 136/78 (7 weeks) and 122/60 (yesterday). Hoping to continue to keep it normal for the rest of the pregnancy. I think the first one was a little high because I was so nervous about it!


----------



## Wishing1010

Glad your BP is better, Daphne!!!!

Mine has been like 90-100 over 60 something. Feeling dizzy always lol


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I would have liked to have seen what mine was like last week. I was very dizzy all week


----------



## mdscpa

I think when the DIA is lower than 70 it makes you feel dizzy i did when it went so low after taking meds to control my BP and when it's high i get headache.


----------



## Wishing1010

I started losing mucus plug! Dr says i could easily have several weeks left but i am 1 cm dilated. I feel excited but know I could still easily go past my due date. 

It is funny how BP can cause so many issues. High BP causes headaches and low BP causes dizziness.


----------



## mdscpa

Crazy isn't it... :wacko:

Oh, I think i haven't started losing any CM plug yet although my white-discharge has increased lately. Thought I'll start losing it after seeing a red spot in my undies at 30w4d.

Boobs starting to hurt and feel heavy again, guess body is really preparing now. :dance:


----------



## Wishing1010

I thought my discharge was getting weird over the weekend and then i started getting globs of what looked like EWCM. :)


----------



## mdscpa

I hope it's just our body's way of giving us early labor signs...


----------



## laurac1988

eeeeeeeeek so exciting ladies! I can't wait for some babies in this thread


----------



## mdscpa

Yeah, it's been awhile since the last one arrived.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Glad your BP is better, Daphne!!!!
> 
> Mine has been like 90-100 over 60 something. Feeling dizzy always lol

Ive been getting dizzy spells when I stand to quickly, quite often. I need to get my blood pressure checked. I didn't even think about blood pressure being the cause, LOL. 

Daphne, I'm glad your BP is better! Great news! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ok ticker...ive been waiting for you to show off your 5 week self to the world....any time now! Lol :haha: Why couldn't lilypie mess up tomorrow?!


----------



## Michellebelle

mdscpa said:


> Michelle, i did the hcg calculator for you to see what is really happening and to me it looks perfectly fine. Your 2 day change is 96.30% increase, based on the study (below) beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days. I understand the worry though, once you got to see your sticky bean it will change. :D
> 
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2afap6p.jpg​
> 
> "Beta hCG levels usually double about every 2 days for the first four weeks of pregnancy. As pregnancy progresses the doubling time becomes longer. By 6 to 7 weeks beta hCG levels may take as long as 3 1/2 days to double . hCG normally reaches a peak level at about 8 to 10 weeks and then declines for the remainder of the pregnancy.
> 
> _*Morse and coworkers (2012) at University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine recommend that the beta hCG level for a successful intrauterine pregnancy should be expected to increase by at least 35% in two days.*_ A slower rate of increase suggests a possible miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. For women who are having a miscarriage the beta hCG should be expected to fall 36 - 47% over two days. A fall that is slower than this is suggestive of an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> About 21% of ectopic pregnancies (pregnancies implanted outside of the uterus) have a rise in hCG similar to an intrauterine pregnancy and 8% of ectopic pregnancies have a fall in hCG similar to a miscarriage.
> 
> Serial hCG values should not be used alone to determine whether or not a pregnancy is likely to be a successful intrauterine pregnancy, a miscarriage, or an ectopic pregnancy. Serial hCG values should be used in combination with clinical judgment, evaluation of symptoms and repeat ultrasound (as needed)."

Thank you for this! Makes me feel A LOT better! 

What is also making me feel better? My temp went back up to normal again today! So now I am putting the thermometer down for good! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Daphne, I'm glad your BP is better again! That must be a relief, even if you do have to go to work today!


----------



## mdscpa

You're welcome. Now keep away from the thermometer. No stress needed from now on.... :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Michelle, yep at work now. 4 more working days including today then ML starts. :yipee:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good idea Michelle! Step away! :haha:. I'm done as of today as well! :). No more temping stresses for us!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I bet your soo excited for ML, Daphne! I still cannot believe that you will be 37 weeks tomorrow! Holy moly :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Been dreading about it. Glad i have bnb to keep me occupied while on my unending wait... :D

Remember when i told you in :bfp: thread that i want to see you here before i give birth? So happy it happened.... :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I can't seem to sleep past 5a.m lately, even when I want to. But then I'm tired all day long. I guess my body only wants to sleep when I'm suppose to be awake! Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Been dreading about it. Glad i have bnb to keep me occupied while on my unending wait... :D
> 
> Remember when i told you in :bfp: thread that i want to see you here before i give birth? So happy it happened.... :hugs:

Me too! I'm so happy I got to be pregnant with all of you ladies at least for a few weeks! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Is it Friday yet? I need to know if there's two little beans in there, Mary..... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol! If it were one egg that split, would there be 1 or 2 sacs? I wonder if they'd be able to tell before the HB because don't identical twins share a sac? Correct me if I'm wrong because I really do not know!


----------



## mdscpa

They could share or have different sacs but 100% sure they'll be identical and on a very rare occasion there could be 3 identicals.


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 5 weeks, Mary! (For real this time!)

Where is Pam?!


----------



## mdscpa

She's busy with her relievers who seemed to have not learned anything so far so she's pissed, i would be too.. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the update Daphne and glad your bp is stabilising even more.

Sorry for the dizziness some of you have, just try something salty or Coke helps too.

Kenna, :shock: I can't believe you are losing plug already! Go body go :dance:

Afm: sorry for being so quiet! As Daphne mentioned the new ladies have some issues here and there and I cannot help but get annoyed as I finish work on Friday and I made it clear to not call me after. I'm not just on ML but I resigned so after Friday I don't owe them jack shit and they should not call me. Plus I've been utterly exhausted since yesterday and 2 weeks after my flu shot I'm starting to get sick. M throat is so sore plus my fingers started to swell a bit and I'm dreading taking my wedding bands off as they are so sentimental and important to me.

All-in-all I'm just feeling sorry for myself and didn't want to drag you gals down :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Kenna :). 

And Daphne, I do know they'd for sure be identical IF its twins (I'm sticking with my guess of one very strong LO!) but I wasn't sure on the sac thing. Idk why, I always thought they'd share one but never truly knew. Thanks for that info :). And it must be really rare for an embryo to split into 3 because its only a 3.5% chance that it could split into 2, or somewhere along those lines. Now I'm curious as to what the odds of that happening are. I'm going to go ask google & cure my curiosity :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

There's a reason for salty and coke thing that Pam mentioned. When i had the highest BP 160/110 i was told not to eat salty, spicy, softdrinks and anything caffeinated as they make it higher. So if your dizzy and BP is low these are your options to take. :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Thanks for the update Daphne and glad your bp is stabilising even more.
> 
> Sorry for the dizziness some of you have, just try something salty or Coke helps too.
> 
> Kenna, :shock: I can't believe you are losing plug already! Go body go :dance:
> 
> Afm: sorry for being so quiet! As Daphne mentioned the new ladies have some issues here and there and I cannot help but get annoyed as I finish work on Friday and I made it clear to not call me after. I'm not just on ML but I resigned so after Friday I don't owe them jack shit and they should not call me. Plus I've been utterly exhausted since yesterday and 2 weeks after my flu shot I'm starting to get sick. M throat is so sore plus my fingers started to swell a bit and I'm dreading taking my wedding bands off as they are so sentimental and important to me.
> 
> All-in-all I'm just feeling sorry for myself and didn't want to drag you gals down :(

aw I'm sorry Pam. If they do call and bug you after Friday, put a block on your phone from them calling! :) With you resigning, as you said, you dont owe them ANYTHING! 
And I'm sorry about your hands swelling. Thats one thing I do remember from being pregnant with Aiden. I had to take my grams ring off & it drove me nuts not having it on. What I did was I put it on my necklace, that way It was still on me at all times. It helped me feel better about taking it off. Damn water weight! :-\. 

BTW, never worry about dragging us down! We're here to support you through both good times and bad. Shoot, you've heard me vent so many times! Anytime you need to vent, I am more then happy to listen (or read, lol). :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i forgot what it's called it's like mono something. The question now lies when the fertilized egg split. If it happened earlier both babies will implant separately and will have their own placenta which is better than when they split a little late coz both babies will end up sharing one placenta. This means the pregnant woman will get an extra extra care and monitoring.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> There's a reason for salty and coke thing that Pam mentioned. When i had the highest BP 160/110 i was told not to eat salty, spicy, softdrinks and anything caffeinated as they make it higher. So if your dizzy and BP is low these are your options to take. :D

I eat lots of salty foods so I guess I've been helping myself without even knowing! Lol. I eat healthy too but salt also helps prevent OHSS & absorbs the extra fluids so I've been munching on salt & vinegar chips alot. Those have always been my favorite chips and plus, I have a pickle craving in the worst way already and the salt & vinegar chips seem to help that craving sometimes. Apparently my taste buds think they taste alike :) 
Anyway, its good to know this helps BP as well. It seems we all learn something new everyday!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks for that Daphne. Look at you talking like it is going to be twins...lol. I bet you there will be 1 sac on Friday and 1 HB on June 10th. Your starting to freak me out a little! Lol. I mean, I'm ok with twins but I'd just prefer one healthy baby, rather then any complications of course. If I have 2 healthy/ strong babies in there, bring on the twins! Lol. I see too many IVF ladies having still births with twins and its scary as shit! Excuse my language! Thats why the RE absolutely insisted on only 1 embryo. Omg, imagine if we had put 2 back and this one split and then there were 3...I def think my RE made the right choice for us! Its def possible that the embryo split, as it was such a highly graded embie but I'm sticking with my guess! 
Really though, EVERYONE has asked if its twins after I tell people my levels, lol. Maybe it is...? But I'm sticking to my guess of 1! Your getting me more n more excited for my u/s to come Daphne! As long as this baby/babies healthy and strong, I'll be more then happy! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for making you nervous not my intention. But remember you ladies did that to me as well when i got high levels then Jess turned out to be higher, pam and cheryl as well and we all end up with one healthy baby. Of course im rooting for only one baby for you. But if it happened to be two im sure you are well looked after by your doc.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Cheryl that stinks they didn't give you a photo at your first scan... wonder why? You and your every three day poos :rofl: I haaave to poo at least once a day. If not, I worry... Love the ravel system, very nice! And those onsies/shirts - adorbs! Your bump is so out there now, love it! 

Hi Chelsea :hi: Not sure if I ever introduced myself? I'm Jyllian. I need to really remember the new names! My brain is terrible :nope: Oh my gawwwd I have been craving a cold cut from Subway... but wasn't sure about the deli meats :shrug: I've stayed clear of it since shortly after I found out I was pregnant but have been wanting it badly as of late. I've stayed clear of hot dogs as well, but had a few over the holiday weekend. OH made sure they were "all beef" kind.

Michelle I have no clue about anything regarding bets and hcg :shrug: But keep us posted on your numbers! I know some of the other girls are defo educated on that (ahem, Daphne lol) I can't believe how much I DIDN'T know and this is my third baby :dohh:

Mmmm Dani! I love Panera! I am starting to freak out about the time that's left... or lack of time. I _think_ we have plenty of time? That gif is hilarious omg that's so how I feel!

Daphne you're so super organized with all this info for everyone! :thumbup: Glad your BP is staying down. I did remind myself that this is my LAST WEEK of third tri, holy crap! Totally forgot about being in double digits now, however... ahhhhh!!! Dani I take that back, there's not enough time! :wacko:

Yay Kenna! Perhaps D-day is closer than we all think for you? :happydance:

Aww Pam I'm so sorry things are cruddy at work. It's your last week, it shouldn't be this stressful :hugs: I agree, once your last day is complete they can figure things out for themselves... it's no longer your responsibility. And with the way they've been towards you, I don't blame you one bit for not wanting to help!

Has anyone heard anything from Que? I think she had an appointment this week...

AFM - 26 weeks! 

 ​
I can't believe this is my last week of second tri! Where has the time gone? :cry: I'm really anxious to see our son in person and hold him (I know my OH is!)... but I looove being pregnant and am a bit nervous about having another child to fully care for so the more weeks that fly by the more nervous and anxious I get. And, crazily enough, I'm kind of nervous about giving birth :dohh: Our birthing classes begin next week so that will be interesting! And my next volunteer ultrasound is next week as well! So much is happening and I'm stressing out about getting things finished up at home :wacko: My OH wants to go to a car/truck show out of town this weekend... but all I wanna do is work on things at home. Ugh! Hopefully some things can be done throughout the remainder of the next few days so I can relax a bit...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have heard from Que and she said she will most likely come on and update today. Her urine test at the doc was bfn but she's waiting on beta results today. I am really praying she gets an answer! And a good one at that!

I'm Mary, mamabunny :) What's your name? I need to get to know some of the new names as well! I know most of these ladies from our bfp thread but there's a few on this thead that I haven't officially "met" yet. Your bump is so cute, btw!

EDIT-I see your name is Jillian! (sry I may have spelt that wrong!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Sorry for making you nervous not my intention. But remember you ladies did that to me as well when i got high levels then Jess turned out to be higher, pam and cheryl as well and we all end up with one healthy baby. Of course im rooting for only one baby for you. But if it happened to be two im sure you are well looked after by your doc.

Thank you Daphne! And I KNOW you'd never want to make me worry! :) And I do remember going nuts over ur betas, lol. Its my turn for payback! :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

aidensmommy1 said:


> I have heard from Que and she said she will most likely come on and update today. Her urine test at the doc was bfn but she's waiting on beta results today. I am really praying she gets an answer! And a good one at that!
> 
> I'm Mary, mamabunny :) What's your name? I need to get to know some of the new names as well! I know most of these ladies from our bfp thread but there's a few on this thead that I haven't officially "met" yet. Your bump is so cute, btw!
> 
> EDIT-I see your name is Jillian! (sry I may have spelt that wrong!)

Ah, ok thanks! I may need to make myself another cheat sheet for a week or two :dohh: Yup, Jyllian - with a Y but close enough!

Ooh, forgot to mention... a friend of mine that moved out of state recently messaged me on Facebook and said she had something going on I may be amused by :shrug:

She's pregnant! Again lol

Her youngest is a year and a half and she has a daughter the same age as mine (10) and a son that's around 8 I think. Wasn't a planned thing and I believe I'm the only person she's told so far so I feel kinda special :blush: She's kind of nervous because there's no family or many friends where she's living at now. I told her I was so happy for her and everything will be just fine! Another bump buddy! Also, my OH's buddy and wife have a scan today so I'm anxiously awaiting an update on that! So much excitement lately!


----------



## mdscpa

Nice of you to say that Jyllian but i just have a good teachers Dr. Google and of course Professor Mary. All these TTC rides made me learn things i didn't know existed. All i know is, you marry, sleep together and BAMMMM you're pregnant!!!! :lol: Never thought it'll be that hard, and knowing we'll be parents soon i mean soon freaks me out a little bit. There's much things we need to learn one of them is how to bathe a new born. We both never experienced that with our nephews and nieces so now we're trying to learn everything from youtube, our new teacher :haha:

BTW, you look beautiful with that bump.


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i think we'll be waiting a lot longer for the tickers to be back. Tried creating a new one and got this message. I think i'll get back to babygaga or thebump tickers for now. :D

https://i58.tinypic.com/iektau.jpg​


----------



## melewen

Love the bump J! I'm kinda freaking out about time left too. Since I have to get all my work done before taking ML I'm getting nervous about HOW soon it needs to be done! I'm thinking by 35-36 weeks but that means basically an extra months worth of photos omg. Not sure I'm going to do it.. Kinda freaking out. Also hopeful that the client will be helpful in getting me their needs sooner rather than later!

Michelle love today's temp!

Mary I wouldn't worry :D at 19 DPO my betas were 5795 and we have a LOT of twins in my family but just one little man in there for me!! Phew..

so I think I've decided the general theme kinda thing for our nursery. I've been obsessed with this books artwork and decided it would be cute over the crib! Like my little sleeping Prince/tiger (depending on the day) and might do some bunting banners in the room too


----------



## mdscpa

That looks cute Cheryl wonder how your nursery's gonna look like...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Cheryl, u reallyyy had high betas! And knowing that has definitely made me feel even better about it being just one really strong LO :). Thank you for that!

Aww, I love that painting your doing above the crib! I cant wait to see your nursery when its completely done. Its going to be one amazing nursery! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, i think we'll be waiting a lot longer for the tickers to be back. Tried creating a new one and got this message. I think i'll get back to babygaga or thebump tickers for now. :D
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/iektau.jpg​

ugh! That site just KNEW I was waiting today and wanted to make me wait even longer to see my ticker at 5 weeks :(...lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, Mary, FX you get to see it tomorrow as it will stay unchanged for 6 more days. But 1 day is a torture!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, yes it is!


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- I'm Jamie!! :) I know I was on the other thread for a bit but then mainly here so I don't know if you ever caught my name. I am a fraternal twin and was in my own sac. I also was told at 7.5 weeks there were two heartbeats but then two weeks later only one. So one of my babies wasn't healthy enough.. I'm blessed with one healthy baby and am happy and at peace with it but I'm just mentioning bcuz I think you shouldn't worry so much about possible twins. Your body can handle it, unless the baby isn't healthy and then god will take care of it. I felt better that I wouldn't have an unhealthy baby so i was at peace with losing twin B. We can just pray for good things no matter how that ends up. Everything works out :) 

Cheryl- love that for the nursery ! Can you tell your client your due date so they tell you their needs ASAP?? 

Daphne- glad bp is better! Yay for ml soon! I hope you stay around after Adam is born! Well miss you!! Although I'm sure you'll be busy!

Pam- so sorry about your coworkers being needy! They better leave you alone after Friday!! 2 more days!!

J- would you go with oh or stay home this wknd? 

Kenna- omg so exciting!!!!! I got so excited for you reading your post! Soon!!! 

Soon for 4 of you!!! I can't handle the excitement!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww :hugs: Jamie. I'll surely stay. With weekly birth after Adam is born that i cannot miss... Plus, like we always say on the other thread, together until WE ALL give birth. :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you Jamie for your kind words! I wouldn't mind twins and I think my body could handle it, its more the babies the RE & I would be worried about but I think everything will work out great! :). Like you said, your a twin. And my fathers a twin and so wasn't his mother and back then, they didn't even really know until birth & weren't aware of risks but healthy twin births happened every day, like they still do! :). I just didn't realize how much risk to the baby there was until meeting with all the IVF specialists. I guess risks are much higher in IVF pregnancies too and they don't really know why. Like I said tho, I do have faith that everything will work out no matter how many babies are in there! I truly do think its 1 baby in there so I'm not too worried about it anyways. Itd just be a shock to find out our 1 embryo transferred split. Thank goodness they didn't put back 2 or I'd be realllyy worried! LOL


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for all the support ladies!! :hugs:
I got home a little while ago, took Matthew and got into bed :haha: Going to nap as I'm exhausted! 

1 full day of work left and Frida till 1pm as the agents are apparently taking me out for pizza to say good bye

HaPpY 5 wEeKs Mary :dance: 

HaPpY 26 WeEkS Jyllian - love your bump as always! I wish I had half your motivation or energy for that matter to work at home. I'm just so knackered these past few days.

Michelle, glad your temp went back up and hoping your thermometer is now going down :haha:

Cheryl, that is a pretty cool painting! 

So excited to start seeing more nursery pics :dance:

Sorry if I forgot someone, but I'm on my phone due to being in bed ( :haha: ) and I tried to remember what everyone said.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks, Pam! 

And HAPPY 26 weeks Jyllian!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I think I'll try to do SOMETHING every day for the rest of this week so I don't feel like time has been wasted. Hopefully OH will pick up on that and join me. I've made a list of major to-do's before Cameron arrives:

-Paint trim/casing in upstairs bedrooms
-Install nursery door (he installed the other two and left the last one...)
-Shampoo nursery carpet
-Hang our freakin' closet doors up already! :growlmad:
-Fix the short section of laminate flooring outside of our doorway (the carpet guy left extra carpet hanging out the doorway and I didn't account for that when I put down the floor so the pieces are too short for a transition strip to cover the tack strip area and the edge of the flooring)
-Hang small section of drywall downstairs and mud
-Paint downstairs room
-Install baseboard and trim/casing downstairs
-Paint and hang bifold doors downstairs in laundry area
-Fix electrical downstairs
-Install doorway transition strips and finish putting down the other strip in the living room
-Paint downstairs bathroom door
-Paint and hang new closet doors on main level/downstairs as well as upstairs bath
-Finish baseboard and trim in downstairs bathroom
-Hang bifolds in downstairs bathroom to hide furnace and a/c unit
-Sort through all the crap stashed in our back addition so we can at least use our dining table again and have usable space
-Fix the busted piece of corner siding on the front of our house by our entry door, it's an eyesore

I think if I delegate certain tasks to be done on a specific day or time, like shampooing the carpet can be done easily on a weekday evening, then it will help move things along. The more strenuous, timely stuff can be done over a weekend, like drywall and electrical work.

There's pleeenty of other things that can be done but this is what I'm HOPING for before the baby arrives. Some things could wait but I feel if we get as much done now we can spend more time enjoying our newest addition :thumbup:


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian that's a lot.... :wacko: Your OH needs to see this list to remind him and that you only have like a little more than 3 months before Cameron arrives. The last month should be a relaxing month and mainly just for waiting baby's arrival. Hope everything gets done on time.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I was just about to post a message asking if anybody could see my second ticker. Thought my phone was messing up, grr x


----------



## MamaBunny2

No second ticker :nope: Was wondering what was up with those.

I just went and got Subway for lunch thank you very much! :laugh2: A 6" cold cut with lettuce, banana peppers, mayo, black pepper and American cheese on white bread - yum! Got Cheddar Sun Chips and a Cherry Coke with it... oh, and a chocolate chip cookie. :toothpick:


----------



## Twinsie

I agree! Don't save anything for the last month, def relax time then. Who knows when baby's going to arrive!! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Omg that sounds Ah-mazing jyllian!!!!! Now I want it!!!! Loll


----------



## mdscpa

Good thing i'm done with all the cravings. I eat want i want to eat....:haha: I remember i need to take my weight can't remember when was the last time.


----------



## Twinsie

I can't seem to satisfy my hunger today!!!! I'm normally never this hungry! But now I'll eat and then legit 20 mins later feel hungry again:dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

Don't feel bad about it Jamie i know you don't it's just your body trying to cope up.


----------



## Twinsie

Good deals today on zulily! 

https://www.zulily.com/p/angel-blac...-128098-26341852.html?pos=5&fromEvent=128098&


----------



## mdscpa

Hmmm.... nice dress.... Do they ship outside the US?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie, don't fight the urges. Trust me you will not win :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kirsty3051 said:


> I was just about to post a message asking if anybody could see my second ticker. Thought my phone was messing up, grr x

Isn't it SO annoying?! Lol. Ive been impatiently waiting. My ticker changing to 5 weeks is the high light of my day apparently! :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

I'm not sure daphne, I think so?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo Jamie, thank you for that link! I am definitely going to be ordering something from zuilly after our scan on Friday! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Welp, just polished off my cheddar Sun Chips. The bag was sitting there on my desk begging me to eat it. I just can't let food sit within my reach and not eat :laugh2: And how fitting, seeing that my prenatal appointment is in about an hour. I'm sure that'll help my numbers on the scale :dohh:

Working on my list...



I know I'll add more things but this is what I want done ASAP!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I actually got a ticker from baby gaga in my siggy! At first it wouldn't let me copy or see the whole the whole link but it actually ended up working :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Seeing that I cannot get any of the food you ladies can I just had toast with cheese and avo on it :D was pretty good.

I've also finished reading Jyllian's list and I'm really tired now so will be heading back to bed :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great ticker Mary :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

J, you have SO much to do! Thankfully you have 14 weeks to go! Your list is making me stress about what I need done and I'm only 5 weeks! :haha: Good idea organizing everything that needs to be done! I always forget SOMETHING if I dont make a list.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My fingers started swelling today and I had to make the difficult decision to take my wedding bands off :cry: They are so sentimental to me and I don't trust a chain as I'm afraid that it breaks and I loose my rings.


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My fingers started swelling today and I had to make the difficult decision to take my wedding bands off :cry: They are so sentimental to me and I don't trust a chain as I'm afraid that it breaks and I loose my rings.

I'm so sorry Pam :(. I'm seriously dreading that day! (although I cant wait to be that far along either, lol) I am very attached to my ring as well and never ever take it off. That'll def be a hard day. 
I too was worried about the chain breaking so I bought a nice thick one and I still have that chain! Even after aiden tugged at it after he was born. If you do decide to go with a chain for a bit, just be sure to pick out a really tough one. I know putting it on a chain isn't the same either :(. I'm sorry Pamela! You'll be slipping that ring back on your finger before you know it tho! Hang in there hun & lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Awww Pam- I feel for you! I'm also sad thinking about having to do that in a few months! Once it's super hot I'm sure my fingers will swell sooner than they normally would've at 6/7 months prego


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Mary and Jamie. People probably think I'm being silly but I really was hoping it wouldn't swell this much :(

Dh and I started dating at 19 and have together since and I'm now almost 27. After we were together for 4 years I proposed, he took me to choose a ring and decided to take the matching band while we were there and that was great because I knew if he didn't intend on marrying me he would not have bought the bands as well. Anyway we have been through so many great ups and very very bad lows but one thing that always remained solid was our love. 

I know I don't need the rings to prove anything but I just feel like I'm missing something without them :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aiden has a "bugz" play tonight :dance: He's one of the "flipping beetles" in the play, lol. His lines are so fricken cute!!! I actually did a play very similar when I was around his age. I'm really excited to see this play! He himself was so excited last night and this a.m that he didn't fall asleep until 11 and woke before 6, lol. He was in bed at 8 and he said "Mom, I just cannot sleep! My plays tomorrow!" lol. It makes me feel old having a 7 year old! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats really cute about you & your dh, Pam. And you don't sound silly over this...Its going to bother me, too. I'll be newly married with a ring to add to my engagement ring and I really don't want to have to take it off immediately after. Hopefully it fits at all on wedding day! Lol. That would stink! The things us women have to worry about/deal with! Even my dh feels completely naked without his ring on. Neither of us ever remove them. Dh said he wants to get a ring tattoo for when he cant wear his ring to work or somewhere. I actually like that idea! :) Its emotional taking off something that your so attached to and soo used to wearing. I command you to swell down fingers! (or at least you, ring finger!) :haha: I bet these next 4 weeks will FLY by for you and your ring will slide right back on! ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks. I hope so too. I remember the last time my ring was off was 3t-4 years ago when I had an operation. I could not wait for the iv to come out so that I could put it on again. I'll be okay :D

Good luck and enjoy Aiden's play tonight. Your not old btw :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Pamela! I wish all of you ladies could see the play but I already know my phone wont allow me to share :-\. Maybe I can get it on here from my moms phone before heading home. We'll see!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I've bonded with all you ladies and I sometimes sit and wish we could have all been closer in real life so that we could meet up for coffee and such.

Besides I don't know about you ladies but this animated coffee :coffee: has started to taste like animated crap :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

I just told dh last night that if we were rich I would fly us all to somewhere we could all hang out


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Please make it somewhere nice and hot too Chelsea :D 
Like the Bahamas or something hehe


----------



## Twinsie

I'd totally go to the Bahamas! It would be nice to be closer!! Most of my closest friends don't ever plan on having kids.. So I'm not sure who I'll hangout with once I'm a SAHM! I need new friends with kids ! :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Are you going to go to birth classes Jamie?
I've heard they are a great place to make friends who will be having babies close by


----------



## melewen

I think that in like ten or fifteen years we need to have a reunion!! :rofl: Not kidding though

FOrgot to update with my bump gif yesterday..
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/bumpgif23weeks.gif

Everyone's idea for a list/calendar for Jyllian inspired me to do my own.. and now I'm like omg.... I'm hoping I can get the client to work with me on getting the copy in early but who knows!! They usually send me a batch of two months at a time, at least a month in advance (for the first month, like they want to start working on July/August here soon) but I'm going to want most of September, all of October, and some of November off. I'll be working my butt off BUT at least then once it's done I can really relax!! I figured by the time I'm 30 weeks I'll be tired even more easily during shoots so I figured 5 shots a day.. and that comes to 17 days of shoots! oooooooh man, that's scary!! But really not SO bad!

Mary I see your ticker is working now!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam you crack me up :rofl: And aww you're not being silly about the rings, I think it's super sweet. Fortunately for me, I don't have any special rings to worry about :nope: I'd like one eventually tho... I keep imaging OH proposing to me but I know it isn't gonna happen anytime soon nor do I want to push the matter.

Mary finally a ticker!

Cheryl my favorite is the gifs now. I love seeing the progression like that!

Had my 26 week appointment. I've gained 9.4 pounds! I now weigh almost 167 from the 135 I started at :wacko: My belly is measuring 27cm... so 27 weeks? Also, Cameron has moved from transverse to... head down! He was being very good today, snoozin' while the doctor got a good heartbeat :thumbup: I have to take my glucose test in two weeks. I'm not looking forward to the needle :nope:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RZWeHufcP8


----------



## cutieq

I took my list and divided it into nice to do and must do. It made life a lot easier!


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- I really want to do birth classes but until we move in July/august and check out the hospital there I don't know what is offered there yet. Maybe I can talk to my sister in law, she works at the hospital I'll be switching too. 

Cheryl- that gif is so freaking cool! I need to do one! We all should! So cool 

Jyllian- yay for Cameron being head down now! So your measuring a week ahead, that means he could come earlyyyy ! So exciting ! I hope the list helps you feel better! Did you show OH?


----------



## aidensmommy1

froggyfrog said:


> I just told dh last night that if we were rich I would fly us all to somewhere we could all hang out

I so agree with you and Pam! I always tell dh that I wish we could all be closer to each other so we could go out together and our dhs could be friends...Its a little dream of mine :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Ps. I was telling DH earlier via text that I wished wed stopped and got this amazingly delicious really cheesy cheddar popcorn this wknd when we passed the store that makes it, aka. Heaven in a bag. I come home and it was waiting for me in the pantry. It was so sweet of him. He knows how to make me happy.... Food! :) it was perfect too bcuz I was having a rough day!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

And thanks ladies, I finally learned to do the ticker on my own and although lilypie isn't working, I was able to get a new one up! :) Aiden loved it!

Cheryl, as always, you look amazing!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, thats too funny and very sweet about your popcorn! The way to a pregnant woman's heart is FOOD, for sure! Lol :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

You guys! I just need to vent for a minute because I am so ANGRY with the doctor I went to today. I had seen this lady back in November when the doctor I go to for my ankle pain thought that a nerve in my back could be causing the residual ankle pain. At the time she told me that I have a pars fracture in my back and that she would need to do the nerve study but it would have to wait until after I delivered. She also told me (my mom was right there with me at the appointment and confirmed this with me today) "not to do any exercise at all other than walking and to come back in the second or third trimester to determine if physical therapy would help." I didn't go back in the second trimester because lets face it, I'm busy and don't have transportation.....but today she was like "I never told you not to do any exercise and I can't recommend anything until after you have the baby because we don't know what your body will do." She kept saying all this stuff about me being pregnant too and how we don't know what is pregnancy related and what is accident related....

I'm like 1) you did tell me not to exercise 2) I didn't come to talk about my pregnancy. Yes I'm sure my back hurts more from the weight of my belly but look through your damn notes already 3) I asked her about the positions from spinning babies and she couldn't get off of it saying to do what the OB says to do. I was like they told me to ask you what is safe to do for my back and what isn't....I don't want to hurt my back more doing something that I shouldn't be doing in the first place!

So all that and she is going to write a note saying that the nerve study is needed to check for an aggravated nerve in my back that can be causing pain in my ankle and foot, and who knows if that is acceptable by the insurance company.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh Jess, that is so frustrating! Doctors should remember what they told you and have notes on it! I'd be angry too. It sounds like she wasn't much help at all. :(

Jamie, that is so sweet about DH getting you the popcorn! Small surprises like that are so wonderful! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Cheryl*
I love that gif!! You look great and it really does show off your bump nicely :D

*Jyllian*
Do what I did and propose to him :D Worked out great for me... my FIL loved to always tell people and random strangers like the waitress at a restaurant etc how I was the one who proposed. Made for a great story :haha: 

I'm glad your appointment went well and that Cameron is following rules by going head down. Good luck with your glucose test, we don't get that here unless sugar noted in urine. Hopefully you'll pass with flying colours :thumbup:

*Dani*
I would have dh to the "have to do" part and you the "nice to do" depending on which one is easier and more fun to do :D

Jamie
Would it be weird if you just hung out in the hospital nurseries to hook up with new parents? Just asking :rofl:

Hopefully you get into some cool classes after you have moved.

Bless you dh for looking after your tummy. I forgot now, have you guys set a name yet?

*Mary*
:yipee: for your tiny baby's heart beating already! How AWESOME is that?!!!!

*Jess*
I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go so well. I totally get your frustration and anger!

I really wish you could just catch a break!! :hugs: Hopefully your insurance will approve - FX for you


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Here is the remainder of my countdown to awesomeness for this month - I'll update in a little bit about my appointment at Dr this morning

* MAY COUNTDOWN - UPDATED ​*

*1. 29 May : Friday
My last day of work at my current crappy job! 

2. 30 May : Saterday
My next baby shower. We might just do my maternity shoot on this day as well.
36 Weeks Pregnant milestone with less than 5 weeks to go till birth

3. 1 June : Monday
It will the official 1st weekday that I won't have to get up early for work as I will be on maternity leave*


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My weekly appointments till birth has started today at the clinic.

My urine is clear and bp is normal so the swelling in my hands are not related to possible pre-e etc. Oh and ps I feel so naked without my rings!!!

Matthew is still head down and 1/5 engaged (I need to do some research on this engagement thing now as I don't quite understand what that means :blush: )
FH is 37cm. 

Only bad thing is that my iron has dropped A LOT in the past 2 weeks since my last appointment even though I'm taking daily iron tablets and already constipated as hell. Now I have to take 2 a day for the next week to see if it lifts and then they will check again at next week's appointment. I think I now know why I've been soooo tired lately. I use to donate blood every 3 months before falling pregnant and sometimes my iron would get too low and then I would feel tired as well etc.

Mommy has only gained a few 100grams in the last 2 weeks as well but I have been assured that it is okay as Matthew is moving, fh is still growing healthily so I don't have to be concerned :D

Next week I'll be spending more time at the clinic at my appointment as I'll be getting tips and class on breast feeding :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my 37 Weeks Bumpdate:

37 Weeks Bump:

https://i57.tinypic.com/28hmrs3.jpg


26 and 37 Weeks BareBump Comparison:

https://i60.tinypic.com/30ncd4p.jpg


18 and 37 Weeks Bump Comparison:

https://i58.tinypic.com/v5y5qp.jpg


18 to 37 Weeks Bump Gif as inspired by Cheryl :D <3

https://i59.tinypic.com/5etuvq.gif


Baby's Growing Hands from 8-37 Weeks: - Almost done with the hands. :yipee:

https://i60.tinypic.com/dxk0ag.jpg https://i58.tinypic.com/2i20m0x.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/2v1vqyw.gif​


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, how freaking frustrating!!!!!! That doc sounds like they do not care about you and your health. I am so sorry you had to deal with that. :(

Pam, love the countdown!!!! Goodbye crappy job!!! I am not sure about the engagement, please share your findings! Glad the swelling was not pre e!

Daphne, your bump is def getting lower, I can really tell this week! And omg the hands! Almost the full size!

Jamie, that is super sweet of DH!!! :cloud9:

I had horrible stomach issues yesterday and had to call the doc. They told me to take imodium and called in a script for the nausea and vomiting. Stomach still feels iffy but i was able to go back to work yesterday after a couple hours. 

Nephew is completely out!!! Moved everything baby related to the room after i gave it a good cleaning. Will organize this weekend. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, your bump is adorable!!! You def popped!

Jyllian, so awesome he is head down, tell Shelby to get with the program lol. Glad you are both doing well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, your bump has def popped out since 26wks! I love comparing all of your guy's pics week by week. Too cute! And your belly's looking like it has dropped a little too :)

Kenna, I am sooo glad that your nephew is fully moved out! Yay For you & DH!

Jess, what the heck is wrong with that doctor?! Omgosh. I'm sorry you had to deal with that. I cannot stand it when doctors try to deny that they said something. Ugh. Do they think we're dumb?! And obv you know SOME of the pain is from pregnancy but you've had pain much longer then that so even I know it's not all pregnancy related & I'm no doctor! I'm sorry Jess :-\.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kenna
Yay for nephew being out and Nay for the upset tummy :nope:
Hope it is all better so that you can fully enjoy doing the nursery this weekend!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, here's the updated lilypie ticker they replaced the link. 

Last part of the new ticker: WEyOm4.png[/img]

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/WEyOm4.png


PHP:

[img]https://lmtf.lilypie.com/WEyOm4.png[/img]


Cheryl, love your updated GIF really amazing seeing the progress and your beautiful face. :D

Jess, so sorry for an awful experience with your back doctor. She doesn't look like she cares. I'll defo look for other opinion.

Jamie, that's so sweet of your DH... :thumbup:

Jyllian, glad everything went well and hoping Cameron stays head down till you give birth... Love the video....

Pam, 1 more day and your out with that crap company.... 

Kenna, congrats the nephew is gone!! :D hopefully you manage to fix most of the nursery soon but don't exhaust yourself. Sorry you feeling sick feel better soon. FX Shelby moves into the right position too. 

AFM, i defo feel like i dropped a little and grown a bit. From the sides it's not too visible but the top of my belly really feels like it's dropped it's way too different than before. Hopefully i'm not imagining it.


----------



## aidensmommy1

First ultrasound tomorrow!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> First ultrasound tomorrow!! :wohoo:

:wohoo: please don't forget to ask for a pic even if it's just one.... Beg, cry or threat her/him if you must do... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I def will be BEGGING for 1 if they make me! Aiden is waiting on that pic oh so badly! And I know you are too :). Lol. We'll get a pic one way or another.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay tomorrow will be a great day!!!!! :yipee: Cannot wait for u/s pic, Mary

Daphne I think you've dropped a bit too :D Saw it on the pics in your journal


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you for fixing my original ticker, Daphne ;) I like seeing the different things that they both have to say week by week. Cant wait for week 6 now! Lol Really I cant wait for week 7 to come, as we have our HB scan at exactly 7 weeks :)


----------



## mdscpa

Unfortunately, that ticker is not working again... :ninja::gun: I will stick to babygaga this time. Yeah they both have different things to say every week and i like how detailed lilypie is but it's making me nuts not seeing it...


----------



## aidensmommy1

I can still see mine, for now. We'll see! But yes, as you know, it drives me nuts not being able to see it either!


----------



## mdscpa

Have to do a bump comparison of my 33w and today's 37w. An app showed last growth for 37w all the way to 40w. If there's a difference between 33 and 37 it's really hard to see.


https://i57.tinypic.com/2j2vr49.jpg


https://i59.tinypic.com/55446x.jpg​
 



Attached Files:







33 and 37 weeks.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 0









55446x.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay for your scan tomorrow, Mary! I can't wait!

The other night DH was looking at pregnancy books for dads (so cute) and it made me want to read some! Has anyone read any books about pregnancy they've really enjoyed?


----------



## Michellebelle

Daphne, you're looking great! I can't believe how close some of you ladies are!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Yay for your scan tomorrow, Mary! I can't wait!
> 
> The other night DH was looking at pregnancy books for dads (so cute) and it made me want to read some! Has anyone read any books about pregnancy they've really enjoyed?

Thanks Michelle! Do you have an u/s scheduled yet?

And I'd like to know about the books too. I do know I will be buying some baby name books but any particular recommendations on pregnancy books would be much appreciated! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, you definitely have a little more "pop" to your belly in week 37, lol. Looking great, Momma!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Michelle... Days are dragging now i think as we are getting closer and closer to EDD makes us so impatient. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thnaks Mary.. You and michelle are next to flood us with bump pix... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Thnaks Mary.. You and michelle are next to flood us with bump pix... :dance:

I can't wait! Ive already been preparing them! ;)

I'm excited to see all of the baby pics! That's coming so soon for many of you! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Before i forget. :D

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5567093e990d7.gif

Half-way through!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie, perhaps you could check out the hospital website of where you will be delivering? Mine had info on all classes available on their website and instructions on how to preregister :thumbup: The list I made def helped and, as you know via Facebook, I was able to get A LOT done yesterday at home... and finished painting the trim in Cam's room. OH... not so much :nope:

I agree with all ladies about wishing we could meet up somehow!

Jess that's so frustrating! I'm sorry you're dealing with the stress from that. Why do things have to be so difficult?!

Yay for starting weekly appointments Pam... and BOO on constipation. I still have yet to experience a lack of poo-ing...

Daphne I can defo see growth between 33 and 37 weeks in your photos! Love seeing your and Cheryl's gif progressions! I want to do one but need to figure out how...

Yay Kenna for nephew being 100% OUT! What a relief for you, I'm sure!

Excited to hear about your scan tomorrow Mary! :happydance:

Michelle and Mary... I never read "serious" pregnancy books with medically factual information, but the one that I did read was pretty funny and very "real life" so to say :laugh2:

Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy 


Then I read Baby Laughs afterwards


My OH is reading The Dudess Guide to Pregnancy right now, which is also the same style... not formal or medically specific. He loves it.
​
Froggy I'm not sure if I ever caught your name? I'm Jyllian, btw :hi: I'm trying to remember the newcomers and my brain is terrible! *Edit* Just looked back a few pages and see it's Chelsea :thumbup: Got it! Mary, Michelle & Chelsea... am I missing anyone?


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian, i do mine at https://gifmaker.me/ all you have to do is arrange the pics you're going to upload from earliest to latest in one folder once done upload them click on the earliest pic press crtl A and ok. It'll upload everything in that folder and you can adjust the size and speed of the gif. Press create gif then download gif. You can use anywebsite to upload the gif (same where u upload your pix) to get an image link.

:D


----------



## mdscpa

I may add that renaming pictures while arranging them should be like this 04, 05, 06, 11, 15 etc since the folder has its own way of arranging them numerically. If you put 4, 5, 6 etc other numbers like 11, 12 will come first before the earliest. That will destroy progression when you make the gif.


----------



## melewen

Daphne your bump looks really different to me! It's like torpedo'ing now, that means you're close!! But you knew that already :haha;

I agree with Jyllian, I love belly laughs! And I had the pregnancy countdown book which I liked a lot at the beginning when a ton is changing. I bought DH "dude you're gonna be a dad" and he loves it, ha! I'm also reading "expecting better" right now which is really interesting information from actual quality pregnancy studies. Really fascinating stuff!

Pam your weekend (+) sounds amazing!! Can't wait to see some maternity shots!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, forgive me but i can't comprehend what torpedooing looks like... :wacko: :dohh: :shrug: :haha:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha daphne it's what my friends always say when you get towards the end and the bump starts to get pointier! 

Just saw these on Facebook and thought of you ladies. Thought they were pretty neat!!
https://www.shethinx.com/collections/period-panties


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigawwwd Cheryl what in the world are those?! Like, underwear that acts as a maxi pad? :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Now i feel so dumb :dohh: :rofl:

Oh, btw, i weighed myself last night (with DH's help as i cant see the scale anymore :haha:) and im not happy... :cry: i went from 62.50 kgs at 30w to 61 kgs. I should've up my eating. 8 weeks passed and i lost 1.50 kgs instead of gaining knowing everything is growing (baby, placenta, and Uterus).. Hopefully it didnt affect Adam...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, towards the end of my pregnancy with Aiden I stopped gaining weight but he and everything was growing fine. I'm sure Adam is just fine as well :) The docs kept yelling at me, saying I wasn't gaining enough weight but Aiden was a very healthy baby boy. You can DEF see that you belly has popped out more. Like Cheryl said, its getting that pointiness to it that happens before delivery .


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay! I did it! I threw this together quick because I had all my photos in one album on my phone and I have all from Week 4 til now but would like to use my weekly "in front of the living room curtain" photos to make another one. Thanks Daphne :flower:

​


----------



## MamaBunny2

So 2 weeks ago our sewage drainage was seriously backed up. The tub, toilet(s) and washing machine weren't draining properly due to tree root blockage. Had to call someone to come run a snake through the pipe to clear it out, good as new :thumbup: Well now, my car has been squeaky when I back up, the oil severly needs changed and the engine light just popped on :growlmad: I don't want to let those things go for long without being taken care of so my OH - who has a college degree in vehicle engineering/diagnositcs, etc. (not sure of the "official title" :shrug:) - picked up my car from work and is running it by the auto parts store his dad works at part time and checking the code for the engine light and I gave him my card to get brake pads. He is going to change the brakes and the oil and hopefully the engine thing isn't too serious [-o&lt; He was called off work today, not sure WHY... definitely not weather-related. He's pretty annoyed with the work schedule and lack of hours he's getting so is looking into getting a part time job or something new altogether that will ensure he at least gets a 40 hour week. I'm SO glad he's getting my car taken care of today, that's a big weight off the "other" to-do list :happydance:


----------



## Twinsie

Excited for your scan tom Mary!! :happydance:

Daphne- don't feel bad! If you're eating normal and not depriving yourself/feel hungry, then I'm sure it's fine!!! Your belly def looks pointier! Baby is coming :baby: Love it 

Pam- one more day!!!!!! Yayyyy you survived!!! Almost :) so close! Have a fabulous shower and maternity shoot ! Show us pics mama! Haha that would be funny if I just hung outside the nursery and started befriending the new parents lol 

Jyllian- I'm so glad the list helped:hugs: you are one productive mama. I am motivated by you but am lazy during the week! Weekends I am pretty productive though. 

Cheryl- you look fabulous and I'm jealous you've only gained like 8 pounds. I've gained 8 so far and I'm like 5 weeks behind you :cry: my problem is I dont exercise and I def need too!! So hard to get moving when you haven't been and are out of routine 

Afm: Pam asked about baby girls name and I'm gonna tell you girls BUT it may change lol. DH and I both really love Sienna Alexandra (DHs moms name) OR Sienna Elizabeth (my middle name and my grandmas name) ... So maybe you girls could start using sienna so I can see if I really do love it?! I def love it plus I'm italian and it's a city in italy. Means "from the earth".. But I keep worrying when she comes out she won't look like a sienna?! So I feel like I need a back up lol but for now we both agree on and love Sienna! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Oh and jyllian- love your gif! 

I looked up the hospital birth classes and it says to call to schedule and ask for a date list/fees etc so I'll do that. I wish it was just listed online, and that I could register online too that's so much easier! Oh well I'll call soon


----------



## mdscpa

Love it Jyllian. Glad i help. :dance:

Jamie - Sienna sienna sienna sienna sienna.... Did it sound like you love it now? :D love both names but seems Sienna Elizabeth works best....


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey jyllian, I actually knew your name because I stalked this thread since it started. I'm over in the bfp thread still, but since all of my friends are over here now I decided to jump over occasionally. I'm not pregnant, YET, but will be soon!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I love the name choices! 

_Sienna Elizabeth_

_Sienna Alexandra_​
My daughter's middle name is Elisabeth (with an 'S') but I'm just loving Alexandra for some reason... both are pretty! Sienna is unique but not odd like "Apple" or "North" :rofl:

That stinks the hospital doesn't have full details online. It's 2015 people, c'mon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah! Ok froggy, er, Chelsea (agh!)... yes, can't wait for you to join us permanently SOON!


----------



## Twinsie

Lol thanks ladies. I often wonder why celebrities name their babies such odd names!! North is def weird! And Apple, seriously?!?! One of the reasons I love sienna is that it's unique but not weird unique.. Lol. I know maybe one other sienna in real life and know of one celebrity sienna. I don't want a common name.

Hi Chelsea!! You are welcome here anytime ! :) I hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## mdscpa

How's everyone's weather there? Its 8:00 pm here it feels like the sun is still out... It's 91F.


----------



## Jrepp

I am not doing so good at keeping up with you ladies. My moms back appointment (epidural injection) went well and I'm at my ob appointment now. I've been having contractions since last night but didn't tell anyone.....they really started at the back doctor yesterday. Hopefully they don't keep me because Ronny is at work and I have to pick him up at 1


----------



## Twinsie

Oh no Jess!! Are you dilated anymore??


----------



## Michellebelle

Typing a quick message cause I'm at work.

Got my beta back today. It's 305, which is a 65% increase from Tuesday (185). The nurse said they like it to be at least an increase of 60% and wants to recheck on Monday. She also wants me to stop progesterone since she says my levels are good, but I can't help but think something is wrong with this pregnancy and I'm going to miscarry. I'm just really worried right now since the increase seems to be slowing.


----------



## Michellebelle

Jess, I hope everything is going okay for you!


----------



## melewen

Uh oh Jess, how are things now?!

Jamie I love Sienna! My niece (in law?) is actually named Sienna and we love her but her mom is a psycho bia.. do you watch Game of Thrones? She's like Cersei in the flesh hahaha, anyway.. I'm just gonna throw this out there BUT..

Sienna sounds REALLY good with Sawyer so... they just might have to get married, JUST SAYING! 

This is so random but the other day in the shower, the name Diego just completely randomly popped into my head, I hadn't seen it on a list or anything. I was like OK.. Dora the Explorer rofl:), Frida Kahlo, my law school roommate's boyfriend.. OH CRAP I FORGOT TO GET BUTTER AT THE STORE, and that was about it. I figured it's way too Latino for us considering his dad wants us to name our son a freaking Middle Eastern name! But anyway, DH was throwing a fit the other day about his naming "process" and decided he's adding a name a day to his list... really man? But anyway, he looked and looked and didn't see anything he liked then said OOH I FOUND ONE I REALLY LIKE, but he wouldn't tell me what it was but wrote it on his phone.. then went to take a shower so I peeked, and right under "Sawyer Thomas" the only other name was Diego! Weird huh?! I looooooove the name but our parents would flip

Michelle I'm sorry they're not rising as much as you'd like :( Looking forward to more updates

Daphne I'm hot just thinking about that.. it's pretty hot here but it's so so so humid. Only like 75 today BUT it's already been 85+. Bleh!


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah Jyllian, those undies are like dress and pants shields for AF! You can rock white pants even during like the heavy days apparently :haha: I thought they were cool!


----------



## Twinsie

Oh Michelle, I'm really praying everything is ok with your little one. Fx for you!!


----------



## Twinsie

Diego is a nice name! I know a Diego. That's funny DH had it in hs phone! Is that a sign?! Hahahaha sienna and sawyer do go well together. Both S names. Actually my DHs name is joe so we keep saying we should continue with J names, but I don't loooove any J names... So far anyways. Picking a name is hard! I'm scared to commit lol it's important!!!

I've watched game of thrones but stopped this past season cuz DH isn't into it. Cersei is evil!

Daphne- it's only 73 here but very humid and its been almost 90 a few times this week. I hate it!! I don't know how you tolerate 90 at night!!! I hope you have good Air conditioning!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Daphne, I feel you! Where I'm from it get up to 110 in the summer and in the 90 at night. So freaking miserable to sweat just walking to your car at 8 am! You are probably more of a dry heat Than we are though. But 110 and humid makes you feel like your suffocating!


----------



## froggyfrog

I know it probably sounds crazy, but we already have our names picked out! we have tweaked them here and there over the last few years, and actually made some changes last week, but I think we have a definite names now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's beautiful, sunny and comfortable here... though I'm a bit warm.

​
Jess I hope everything is well and FX Luke isn't planning on making any sudden appearances anytime soon!

Cheryl your name story makes me think of when my OH was dead set on a name for our LO if we had a son (obvi, this was before we found out of course). He wanted the name Gionni because it's a form of John in Italian (he's Sicilian mix) and it would be after his grandfather. This baby will be Papa John (and grandma's) first great grandbaby! But... I had my heart set on using my late father's name Joseph. Gionni Joseph just wasn't sitting well with me :nope: And besides, the rest of us have very more American-ish sounding, average, common names - Brandon, Brenden, Caitlyn, Jyllian - so Gionnni just sounds kinda odd amongst the rest of us, in my opinion. Plus it just screams Jersey Shore (Snooki's husband) :dohh: So glad we settled on something more fitting.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Posted my bump progression video on Facebook and these are the comments underneath.

​
OH is the first and fifth comment. His mom is the fourth one. I think I pretty much summed things up with my last comment :winkwink:

Seriously hope his mom is planning on being right there to swoop up the baby. I'm eventually having a serious discussion with B regarding how family and visitors will be handled during labor, delivery and immediately afterwards. I absolutely need someone in there during the birth to take video and photos, or one person for each. So thinking of asking my sister, but will need a backup in case she can't make it or doesn't want to. Would be OK with my mom being there but I'm sure B would be upset with HIS mom not being there as well... but I'm just not sure about being pretty much completely naked with certain people, ya know? Like perhaps my mom could do photos and his mom do video... but I'm sure his mom is planning on getting her hands on Cameron ASAP which is not going to happen until myself, B and also my kids have our time to bond with the baby and I can have some time to attempt nursing without commotion. So I would ask them to leave for awhile and come back at a later time once we've had time to relax, bond, adjust and get moved into the postpartum suite.


----------



## mdscpa

BTW, if anyone's wondering about Pam's wherabout she just wanted to tell you ladies how much she's missing everyone. She's been having a bit of a trouble with her internet connection but for some reason her whatsapp is working. She'll try to catch up tom once she gets her mum's connection.


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> BTW, if anyone's wondering about Pam's wherabout she just wanted to tell you ladies how much she's missing everyone. She's been having a bit of a trouble with her internet connection but for some reason her whatsapp is working. She'll try to catch up tom once she gets her mum's connection.

Tell her I miss her too!! :) Thanks for the Pam update, Daphne! ;)


----------



## laurac1988

Mocked up our announcement ready to go Facebook public in about two weeks
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/AnnoPic_zpsbly5zfcp.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry to keep you ladies waiting, its been a whirlwind of an afternoon. Labor and delivery was all filled up with women in labor so they did a cervical swab to check for a protein signaling preterm labor and that came back negative. My cervix is still long so they don't think I'm in preterm labor but definitely experiencing preterm contractions. So at this point they sent me home and will recheck me in 2 weeks.


----------



## melewen

Laura I love the announcement!!! It's perfect!

Jyllian you need your time to bond and nurse!! It's so critical in early hours, and especially for temperature regulation and all that. I kicked my mom out of the delivery room! Haha! She tends to be a bit nervous and that will not fly with me when I'm delivering. I do want some photos but DH and the doula will be there and so I'm sure between the two of them they can manage something. I thought my sister could take great pictures but she was in charge of the photos for the reveal and here's what we got in order in my camera..

https://s1.postimg.org/po6kw2cxb/genderrevealfail_1.jpg
https://s1.postimg.org/on6c6xvxr/genderrevealfail_2.jpg

Uh.. ya missed something important in there pretty sure..

Maybe I'll just get a selfie stick and a GoPro :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Oh and tell Pam we miss her!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Not great but hopefully when I press post it will come through. Gah this network has got to get itself sorted out as I am going BONKERS!! 

Jamie, I adore the name Sienna and I think it really is beautiful. Will use it from now on and see how it sits with you.

Chelsea and Laura, I saw new profile pics and I just wanted to say that I love them, really good looking couples :D

Laura, struggling with my internet so I cannot see the attachments but I trust your announcement is going to go great!

Jyllian, I'm glad you stuck with Cameron :D I hope nothing serious is wrong with your car!

Daphne, thanks for updating for me! You are amazeballs. Keep well hydrated as you always have. I'm slightly jealous though as our summer is long gone and I miss it.

Jess, I'm glad that you're not in preterm labour *huge sigh of relief* That witch dr just caused you stress that you did not need. Rest up and hope you feel better!!

Mary, enjoy Aidens play and cannot wait for your scan update tomorrow :dance:

Michelle, I'm sorry for your worries. I'm sure everything is fine. If something was wrong I think they would have told you and in your gut you would have known. I'm sure come Monday your nrs will be sky high and no more worries :hugs:

Yay, last day tomorrow! In bed now and on the fence as to whether I'm still feeling crap sick or just sick... Hopefully I wake up feeling much better.

I hope I got everyone and sorry if I missed someone xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Sorry to keep you ladies waiting, its been a whirlwind of an afternoon. Labor and delivery was all filled up with women in labor so they did a cervical swab to check for a protein signaling preterm labor and that came back negative. My cervix is still long so they don't think I'm in preterm labor but definitely experiencing preterm contractions. So at this point they sent me home and will recheck me in 2 weeks.

This sounds like great news, Jess! I experienced pre-term contraction with Aiden for a good 2 months before birth and lost part of my plug around 33-34 weeks. I was also a cm dilated for the last 8 weeks of pregnancy with Aiden as well. I need to recheck how far along you are...time has been going by too quick for me to keep up with everyone! But I thought I'd share that all of these things happened quite a bit before I actually went into labor and my OB said this was all normal. I think I missed a post back there about why you went in. I need to catch up real quick! Anyway, glad everything is ok! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl: Cheryl, thats too funny...she got everything BUT the balloons! Haha!


----------



## froggyfrog

Haha, gopro! Great idea cheryl!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Typing a quick message cause I'm at work.
> 
> Got my beta back today. It's 305, which is a 65% increase from Tuesday (185). The nurse said they like it to be at least an increase of 60% and wants to recheck on Monday. She also wants me to stop progesterone since she says my levels are good, but I can't help but think something is wrong with this pregnancy and I'm going to miscarry. I'm just really worried right now since the increase seems to be slowing.

Your still in a good range, Michelle. I can't wait for your betas on Monday! I have alot of faith that they'll continue to rise!

They're probably having you stop the progesterone because since you still o'ed on ur own after the trigger, your body is making plenty on its own. For me, I have to stay on it longer because I didn't truly ovulate.. I guess with them retrieving the eggs, less progesterone is produced on its own. I think you will be just fine! Are they having u wean down or anything? Like if you were doing 2/day, will you be doing 1/day for a few days? I'm just curious, as I'm not sure how they'll be taking me off of it when the time comes...Idk if it'd even be the same tho because like I said, its different with O and retrieval. 

I am so happy for you and although I know this is stressful, try not to go too crazy! Your increase is in the range for a normal, healthy pregnancy. Your levels just seem to double every 50-55hrs, which isn't bad at all. Alot, ALOT of women have levels that double every 72hrs and yours are still rising faster than that. I'll keep praying for you, just like I pray for my LO every single day :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Had a doctors appointment today. Heart rate was great. Took my GD so I should find out about that next week. My tummy measured a little big and I'm up 20lb so she gave me the "I want you to stay under 35lb talk" but overall a good appointment!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Great to hear, Dani! Doctors always seem to think we either need to gain more or less weight while pregnant! We can never be right!...lol. I cannot wait to hear my LOs heartbeat!! ---Ooo I see your in the double digits now! Only 98 days left!!! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Mary! It's most amazing sound!

Michelle, I'm sure nothing we say can ease your worry but it sounds like you're still in good range. I hope you can get some answers that can comfort you a bit!

Cheryl, the GoPro and selfie stick cracked me up!

Laura, I love love love the announcement!!! You two look so happy! I can't believe you're 2 weeks from announing.

Jess, glad all is well.


----------



## startd

I'm not even going to try and respond to the last 15 pages....

Daphne - you do look like you've dropped!

Pam - good luck for your last day. YAY!

Cheryl - I've read that book too. I really enjoyed it!

Laura - I love the announcement. It seems like the first trimester is flying by for you

Jess - glad you're ok

Dani - glad things are going well

Mary - so exciting! It will be the best sound for you

Michelle - hope everything is ok for you. 

Everyone else - I hope you're having a good week 

AFM - this week has been really crazy at work, and I've had work functions every evening, so I'm really glad it's Friday. Saw my OB yesterday and everything is looking good. It was great to see the little one bouncing around in there. I'm very pleased to be at the half way mark!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the support, guys! My brain is always like... Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, so I just can't help but worry. The nurse sounded a bit worried on the phone unlike Tuesday when she told me my levels were good. I hope everything winds up being fine and I get good numbers on Monday. 

I came home from work and cried, partially cause of that and partially because I got a bill in the mail for over $1000 dollars which I think is completely wrong, but it's too late too call, and I'm stressed that somehow it isn't wrong and I will have to pay it. Ugh, life stresses!

Oh, and Mary, I was only taking one suppository a day at bedtime, so will just be stopping that. They said my progesterone levels were at 67.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm actually hoping that I feel super-emotional right now is a good sign for this pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I'm actually hoping that I feel super-emotional right now is a good sign for this pregnancy. :haha:

lol, you very right about that! I'm sorry your feeling down though :hugs:

Ive been so so snappy the past few days. I know the heat is partially to blame but I def know its from pregnancy, as I'm never this snappy with dh. He's been SO amazing too.. cooking dinner, cleaning, taking care of mine and Aiden's needs. He's just been the most wonderful man since retrieval (not that he wasn't before but he's been doing just about everything for me) and I dont know why I'm so snappy with him! I feel bad about it because I'm doing it for NO reason! Thankfully he just takes it instead of snapping back at me because he knows its the hormones and the heat. We need to get our AC fixed in our car, which is happening tomorrow, so that's had me really moody while we're out. I'm the type who likes the AC blasted in the car. I love the summer but unless I'm by the water, I do not like being in the crazy 90 degree+ weather! And its been insanely humid at that! I will be glad when its fixed tomorrow!


----------



## Wishing1010

startd said:


> I'm not even going to try and respond to the last 15 pages....
> 
> Daphne - you do look like you've dropped!
> 
> Pam - good luck for your last day. YAY!
> 
> Cheryl - I've read that book too. I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Laura - I love the announcement. It seems like the first trimester is flying by for you
> 
> Jess - glad you're ok
> 
> Dani - glad things are going well
> 
> Mary - so exciting! It will be the best sound for you
> 
> Michelle - hope everything is ok for you.
> 
> Everyone else - I hope you're having a good week
> 
> AFM - this week has been really crazy at work, and I've had work functions every evening, so I'm really glad it's Friday. Saw my OB yesterday and everything is looking good. It was great to see the little one bouncing around in there. I'm very pleased to be at the half way mark!

Rest up!!!

Happy 20 weeks, so glad everything is going well!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Fi, I'm glad to hear everything's going good! And Happy 20 Weeks!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I like how you put everyone's names on the front page. Its helpful with some of the names that I'm still learning :)


----------



## Jrepp

[youtube]Z2e86dnQOWQ[/youtube]

I made the gif thing that you guys did but I couldn't get it to loop on here..... so I published it on youtube :)


----------



## melewen

Mary you're not snapping for no reason, you're preggo!! These hormones can really do us in and with the heat, whew!! I always feel bad when I do it to DH too though 

Love the gif Jess!

Sooooo... I noticed this tonight.. Looks like I won't have an innie too much longer omg
https://s21.postimg.org/72h0s2djr/image.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Laura*
I'm all caught up at work on the internet and got to see your announcment pic! I LOVE IT!! :flower:

*Dani*
Glad all went well at your appointment. I wouldn't worry too much about the tummy measurements. I've always measured bigger and then when they do scans the scan shows spot on with my LMP. 

As long as you and Q are healthy there shouldn't be any weight speeches in my opinion :flower:

*Fi*
Happy half way :dance: 
Hope you get tons of rest this weekend - I know how sucky it is when work overworks you.

*Michelle*
Hopefully there is an error on that bill and you'll get it sorted without too much further stress :hugs:

*Cheryl*
:rofl: at the go pro - wing it sister!! hahaha

I'm pretty much 36 weeks and my belly button has not even gone flat yet so I'm officialy jealous of yours!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I just told Daphne on Whatsapp that I phoned my service provider and the problem with the internet is a general problem with all blackberry users and they are working on it :(
I'm at work for another 1h30min and I apologise in advance if I get behind / quiet after that.

I'm not expecting to go into labour over the weekend but will have Daphne update you if something exciting happens before my internet is sorted :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5568360095a9b.gif
:yipee: Just another two weeks and you're half way done :yipee:

Jess - glad you're fine and not on preterm labour. Hopefully it stays that way for another couple of weeks. Luke still needs some cooking.

Mary - goodluck on today's scan.... Pic please..... Or else :ninja: :gun: Can't wait.

Cheryl - that's too funny of your sisters. I agree get a selfie stick/gopro. Congrats you'll be an outie soon.

Michelle - im praying all is well. And goodluck with your beta on Monday. And hopefully they can give you an early scan as well.

Laura - love your announcement you two look awesome. 

Pam - like i said in whatsapp, you'll survive the last day. :hugs:

AFM, i havent had a nice sleep i mean i coudnt sleep at all. Woke up at 6am (day off) usually i woke up at 10 and all i do is wash & fold clothes, clean the house and now cooking our lunch. DH is still asleep he always wakes up at 1 or 2 pm this day. Guess nesting is trying to keep up. Oh and im getting more BH with groin pain. And belly is so sensitive to touch feels like its going to tear. Here's today's weather at this hour and yes it's dry heat. 

https://i58.tinypic.com/286scn.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jeezz that is hot Daphne! 

Enjoy your day off hun - you just have tomorrow and Sunday to finish and you'll be joining me on maternity leave. We can then flood this page with pictures of how little we are doing :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I just told Daphne on Whatsapp that I phoned my service provider and the problem with the internet is a general problem with all blackberry users and they are working on it :(
> I'm at work for another 1h30min and I apologise in advance if I get behind / quiet after that.
> 
> I'm not expecting to go into labour over the weekend but will have Daphne update you if something exciting happens before my internet is sorted :haha:

I'll have Daphne update you about my scan today, Pam :) (Hey, thats rhymed! Lol)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, ill be sure to ask Kenna to post a pic from my u/s when I'm done ;) They gave me a pic at my early scan with aiden so I dont see why they wouldn't this time. I will bribe the u/s tech if I have to! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow, Daphne, I thought its been hot here (95 out) but 102 is nuts! You poor thing! 
I haven't been sleeping well either. I think its the feeling of my uterus stretching and my swollen ovary that's keeping me up, mixed with the heat of course. We have our AC in but I seem to still sweat in my sleep, bad!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> I just told Daphne on Whatsapp that I phoned my service provider and the problem with the internet is a general problem with all blackberry users and they are working on it :(
> I'm at work for another 1h30min and I apologise in advance if I get behind / quiet after that.
> 
> I'm not expecting to go into labour over the weekend but will have Daphne update you if something exciting happens before my internet is sorted :haha:
> 
> I'll have Daphne update you about my scan today, Pam :) (Hey, thats rhymed! Lol)Click to expand...

Ah thanks Mary!!! I would really appreciate that very much :hugs:

Good luck at the scan... not that you would need it as it will all be amazeballs in there :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Amazeballs, hahah! :haha: Thanks Pamela!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, how are you doing today? Have you used that other frer yet? Or do u plan to use it one day this weekend?


----------



## Michellebelle

Not sure if I will use the last frer. I probably won't. There's not really any reason to at this point. I don't think it would make me feel any better or worse. I know my numbers are getting stronger, even if it's slowly. So I'll just be waiting for Monday and hoping for a much bigger jump! 

Happy scan day Mary!

Happy last day of work Pamela! I bet you're done for the day by now. What a great feeling!

Daphne, I can't believe how hot it is there! You're getting so close to your due date! Cannot wait to see cute baby photos from you guys!

Anyone have any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## mdscpa

And we are just starting our summer. Glad we have our AC in every room. No weekend plans here Michelle except for the fact that it'll be my last 2 day work before ML. :dance: really getting there can't even believe i only have 20 days left.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo, maternity leave!! :wohoo:

I want the next 3 hrs to fly by! I'm so excited to see the little bean in my belly! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm happy! Today is off to a good start. I've been emailing back and forth with a guy in the tax office this morning (the bill was for taxes on some freelance work I did), and it looks like it's most likely a mistake and I already paid them! Feeling a lot better.

Daphne, excited for you to be on ML too! 

Mary, you must update us AS soon as your scan is done! :)

For my weekend, I just plan on doing a little summer reading and relaxing. No big plans. Maybe a little house cleaning to start (slowly) cleaning out so we have room for baby stuff in our place.


----------



## cutieq

Glad you got that bill sorted out. What a relief!

No fun weekend plans for me. Probably put the crib together and shop a teeny bit for decor.


----------



## melewen

Ouchhhhh daphne that's hot! It's probably similar to Phoenix there I guess where at least when you stand in the shade you feel a lot cooler or get out of a pool you're almost cold! I'd take dry heat over this gross 100% humidity we have any day. Soooo swampy ew. Excited you only have a couple days left then ML!!

Mary when is your appointment today?!

We're excited to relax this weekend. Last weekend was so crazy with preparing for our party and going to a wedding and then the actual party that we are exhausted! We have this thing called Italian Fest near us and we have a friend who has a tent so we will probably walk over on Saturday but it's gonna be crazy so not sure how long I can hang! Maybe we'll make it out to my parents pool!! Mmmmmm

Drs appointment today. They don't measure our bellies there, or haven't at least! I wonder why


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I'm happy! Today is off to a good start. I've been emailing back and forth with a guy in the tax office this morning (the bill was for taxes on some freelance work I did), and it looks like it's most likely a mistake and I already paid them! Feeling a lot better.
> 
> Daphne, excited for you to be on ML too!
> 
> Mary, you must update us AS soon as your scan is done! :)
> 
> For my weekend, I just plan on doing a little summer reading and relaxing. No big plans. Maybe a little house cleaning to start (slowly) cleaning out so we have room for baby stuff in our place.

I am very glad that the bill is more then likely a mistake! Thats a big relief!! Pheww.

And I will most definitely update ASAP! The nurse told me this a.m that if I ask for a pic, I can get one :) I'll have either Kenna or Chelsey help me post it ;).

oh and I see your temp went up more! :) Are you just temping here & there to reassure yourself? I almost did this a.m but decided not to last second...lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

I am. I kinda want to temp again since I stopped progesterone.. Just to see


----------



## Twinsie

Hooray Pam you are done working for that witch of a boss!!! ML has officially begun!:happydance: I hope you get your internet fixed ASAP!

Laura- love your announcement! You both look wonderfully happy :) 

Michelle- so glad the bill is a mistake! 

Daphne- thanks!! Two wks until halfway!! Yay! Man it sure is hot where you live! Glad you have AC! Do you work weekends? Hope the next 2 days go fast for you!!

Cheryl- that's too funny your sis missed the actual reveal lol. I'm sure she was just so excited she wasn't thinking about the camera! Maybe don't use her for your birth pic tho? Lol selfie stick would be hilarious 

Mary- can't wait to see a Pic! 

Afm- have a dinner tomorrow for my mom and grandpas bdays. I better not slip up again!!!! I've talked to my sis since the slip last sat and she either didn't catch it or she's pretending she doesn't know.. Cuz she still kept saying she's excited to find out :shrug: we shall see! I did pin a few boy type (mostly gender neutral like browns) baby clothes on Pinterest to throw her off lol but who knows if she's seen them..


----------



## melewen

Jamie you should just let a "he" slip!! Then everyone would be like wha..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I'm glad you're doing OK and Luke is staying snug inside your belly for now :thumbup:

Omigawwwd Laura I absolutely LOVE your announcement! Perfect!

Yay for last day of work Pam! My car is A-ok now - oil change and new brakes. OH said he will need to turn the rotors and I know I need to get a part that allows the cool AC air to flow through my vents instead of stuck on the dash/defrost vent. I plan to have my car fully detailed inside before Cameron arrives so it's nice a clean!

Yay for a good appointment Dani! And I'll trade you on weight gain! I started at around 135lbs and now weigh 166lbs - 31 flippin' pounds so far and I still have at least 12 weeks to go if not more :cry: I figured based on my two previous pregnancies that I'll likely balloon up to 180 with this one...

Fi, there you are! Happy halfway mark! Yeah, good luck catching up on that. I was off for 3 days over the holiday weekend and holy crap :wacko:

Cheryl that's hilarious she totally skipped catching at least one photo of the balloons :rofl: I would be highly aggravated and disappointed, though. But at least someone knew what they were doing and got a few photos of the balloons flying out, since you posted others earlier :thumbup: My belly button is pretty much flat for the most part now. I have a piercing and ordered a maternity belly piece so my hold won't close up... though at this age I guess I could really care less but I've never wore jewelry there throughout a pregnancy. It was only like $8 with the shipping.

Daphne that stinks. I've been sleeping like a ROCK... and having the most random, ongoing, nonsense dreams at night. So weird. Holy heat! I now have to Google Map your location to see exactly how far you are from me in northern Ohio. I agree with Cheryl, it's probably more tolerable there than when it gets super hot here with the humidity. Underboob sweat is at an all time high this summer :laugh2:

Super anxious to hear about your scan Mary!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Back from my ultrasound! The gestational sac is measuring exactly 5wk2d and we actually got to see flickers of the heart beat and a tiny fetal pole! You can see the little spec on the right side of the sac in the pic from the HB or fetal pole, not exactly sure which one, lol. My phone needs to get on the charger and after that, Kenna will help me post the pic :). I am amazed that we saw a flicker today! Now its all so real! We decided to nickname he/she "our little bubble" for the time being, because it looks like a bubble in the sac right now, lol. Can't wait to HEAR the HB! :happydance: 

oh, and there's only one gestational sac so I THINK its one but the HB scan will confirm that ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

DELETED PIC DUE TO PERSONAL INFORMATION.

Our little beans First Picture! The tiny spec you can see is where we saw the flicker :) 5w3d


----------



## Twinsie

Yay Mary! Seeing the hb is amazing! Gotta love technology! So glad baby, bubble, is measuring on track. That's wonderful! 

Jyllian- glad your OH fixed your car! I need an oil change too.


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- I told DH to slip with a he! Lol 

Ps. J- sweaty under boob is the worst!!! I hate sweating in my bra!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Did they say whether the baby is implanted on the left or right side of your uterus?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Still struggling with internet and it is on all Blackberrys :( Even whatsapp started acting up.

Glad your scan went well Mary. Once everything is back to normal I'll check on the pics :dance:

Michelle, I'm glad you are feeling better today!

Last day of work done a while ago but struggling to post. Had a nice going away lunch and got lots of pressies for Matthew. Babyshower and maternity shoot tomorrow :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Mary that's amazing news! :happydance: Hi Baby Bubble! :hi:

When picking up my daughter yesterday from my ex husband's house, I found out that a girl I went to school with and graduated with lives two houses down from my ex. I knew she does daycare/babysitting, but didn't realize how close she was to me - like 5 minutes from my house and right down the road from my work! She has a daughter the same age as mine and they play together. She watches my ex husband's 8 month old son for a bit in the mornings and also watches babies of a few other people I know. I contacted her this morning and she is totally available and willing to watch Cameron if need be, which is a huge relief as I feel I can trust her and was kind of stressing over daycare arrangements for when I go back to work. 

I also spoke with my mom regarding staying with my kids (mainly, my daughter) during the summer while they are out of school and OH and I are at work. I'm hoping my ex and his girlfriend can take her as well on the days she's normally over there anyways for visits. My mom is anxious to come over and help, as she's retired and doesn't get out or do much, plus she loves seeing the kids. To my surprise, she is also very anxious and willing to help out with Cameron! I don't know why, but I was just feeling like at her age of 75 and hypersensitivity to stresses and such that it wasn't something she would be interested in :shrug: She is in very good health, very mobile, drives and everything... sometimes I forget she's in her 70's :dohh: and I totally trust her with my kids, even the baby. I just feel that I would want the necessities for Cameron to be placed on the main level of the house to avoid her having to use stairs while holding him juuuust to be extra cautious and avoid an accident that way :thumbup: Or I can always take him to her condo with necessary supplies but she's willing to come to our house. I know OH's mom will want to watch the baby as well, but as of right now I'd only be comfortable with her coming to our house because of the dog/drug situation at hers. So overall we have good options for help when I'm back to work. 

And with the way OH's current job is looking he may not even be with that company for long :nope: He was called off work yesterday, went in today and was told everyone came in to work. He was not happy and neither am I. His boss is even the one that called him off... no idea why :shrug: But not cool. OH already doesn't get a full 40 hour work week and then to be called of unnecessarily doesn't help either. It's not enough to support himself and a family so he has been looking for other options. I'm going to take some time today to help with that as well. Hopefully there's SOMETHING out there that can provide more stability and, even better, health insurance and paid vacation time.


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- you must feel so relieved that you are done with work!!! Until nov?? I will be done in august some time! Two more months.. Come on June and July!


----------



## Twinsie

That's rough jyllian I hope he can find a stable job!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Did they say whether the baby is implanted on the left or right side of your uterus?

They didn't and I completely forgot to ask! I'm going to ask next time I go in because I'm curious about that as well. I want to know if its where I felt implantation. They say I had a small amount of blood pooled up which is very common from implantation. I never knew it actually caused a small build up in most people, both IVF and natural. I asked if I should expect spotting and she said maybe but its very possible it will just absorb in its own. At first I thought she was measuring a second small sac so I quickly asked about that, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, ladies! We're in love with our little bubble already! Now its time to get some baby name books and ill allow myself to buy a few little things :). Very exciting!

Pam, I'm sorry your having such horrible internet reception! Thankfully today is Friday and no more work for you, so that's def a plus! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok so I was curious as to exactly where Pam and Daphne are in reference to my location in northern Ohio because I am a nerd and wow!

Pamela


Daphne
​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron has been very active today, with a couple noticeable sleepy times. I love it!

If OH finds a GOOD, steady, dependable job who knows what the hours will be and maybe it will decrease the time needed for a sitter. I am so thankful for my job. I spoke with my boss today regarding a plan as to how much time I'm wanting off and getting my other office coworkers informed/trained on my main duties so that can be handled while I'm away. I am going to work right up until I go into labor, even if my water breaks or contractions start at work :laugh2: Then will start my leave the following day (unless it is a weekend day) and return after 6 weeks. Of course I plan to visit a time or two while off and if for some reason things so smoother than expected at home I might even save a vacation week and return to work after 5 weeks, but not expecting to do so.


----------



## aidensmommy1

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ok so I was curious as to exactly where Pam and Daphne are in reference to my location in northern Ohio because I am a nerd and wow!
> 
> Pamela
> 
> 
> Daphne
> ​

Wow, they are really far from both of us! I'm in New Hampshire.


----------



## Twinsie

Me too! I'm in CT! 

J- wow you're a trooper planning to finish your work day with contractions lol. You go girl! 

Mary- that's funny you quickly confirmed what the tech was measuring to rule out a second sac. One baby at a time is def less worrisome!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, we're in the same boat right now with our OH's, job wise. I mean DH has a job and all, its just not a stable year round job. We lose alot of money in the winter time. We're looking for a more stable year round job for him as we speak. We planned to months ago but with IVF, the job he had just worked out perfectly for spots and everything. I definitely want the security of him having a full time job in the winter before the baby is born, though, which I know will happen. It'd just be nice for it to happen right this second so we can start saving up more right now, u know? I'm a SAHM and have my own little eBay business so I'll be working from home all the way through of course, but if I worked away from home, id probably work until my water broke too. The more money saved, the better! And saving vaca time would always be nice for if the babys sick or what not. But at the same time, if you really feel like you need to relax or take a break, dont force yourself! You def want all the rest you can get after birth. Only 14 weeks left!! :dance: 

I'm getting excited and am going to look at some baby stuff this weekend. I may not buy anything except 1 outfit but I just want to browse around and see what I'd like for our baby shower. I cannot wait for that to come so we can figure out how we want to arrange everything and set up a little nursery area. 

Anyway, I'm excited for Aiden to get out of school so we can show him the pic! I wrote "To my Big Brother" on the back of one of the copies for him :) I can't wait to hear what he thinks it looks like at this point, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> Me too! I'm in CT!
> 
> J- wow you're a trooper planning to finish your work day with contractions lol. You go girl!
> 
> Mary- that's funny you quickly confirmed what the tech was measuring to rule out a second sac. One baby at a time is def less worrisome!!

lol, yes, 1 at a time is definitely best. I'd certainly be happy with two but I feel very blessed to have one healthy, strong LO in there!


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- I've always been interested in starting my own eBay business or something similar. How long have you been doing it? Do you sell a select few items or a lot? I'll be a SAHM too and am really looking for some kind of part time income from home. Do you find that you make decent money now? Did it take time to get it going?? You can message me privately if you want so we don't flood the thread with all my questions lol ... I'm curious!


----------



## melewen

Yeah, Daphne and Pam are very far from us! And Laura's just across the pond :haha:

urghhhhhh y'all being excited for maternity leave is making me a little stressed out because of my own situation! I don't want to just flat out talk to my client and be like "yo, so, maternity leave, like.. can you get me that stuff early or no?" because I really don't want them to be like "oh don't worry about it, we'll use something else we have for that 6 weeks" because uh, I want that money! It will be so freaking helpful. I figure when I send in this next batch of photos next week I'll start to ask. They're trying to hire someone to take the place of the guy who used to write the copy that I would base the photos on so there's not really any point in asking now.. bleh. It just seems like a delicate relationship to me, I guess, because they're so big and I'm sure could find someone else! But I love working for them and I think they like me too.. I just wanna keep it up. But once all the work is done mid-July then I can really relax!! I try to look at it that way..

Mary I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: Definitely ask which side bubble is implanted on :haha: Ramzi was right for me!

Who else was Ramzi correct/incorrect for?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Twinsie said:


> Mary- I've always been interested in starting my own eBay business or something similar. How long have you been doing it? Do you sell a select few items or a lot? I'll be a SAHM too and am really looking for some kind of part time income from home. Do you find that you make decent money now? Did it take time to get it going?? You can message me privately if you want so we don't flood the thread with all my questions lol ... I'm curious!

I started by selling a few things and after more and more good ratings came my way, I started selling more, quicker. At this moment, I don't have much listed on eBay because I didn't want to over do it during our IVF cycle. Its really up to you personally. That's what I like about doing eBay, you can just post a few items here and there when life is hectic, u know? But when I'm posting 20+ items/wk, as I usually do, I do make a decent amount of money. I always look for amazing deals at Sam's Club or wherever there's sales going on and you can usually make about double what you originally paid for the item. If your looking for a good job for a SAHM, id def recommend eBay :). I set a goal of how much I want to make from just eBay before our little Bubble is born. Also, buying a "Lot" of pregnancy tests and such off of eBay or amazon and then reselling them in smaller quantities is a good eBay gig. Ive made quite a bit buying and reselling HPTs and opks. If I haven't answered anything, feel free to ask me more ;)


----------



## Jrepp

It would be interesting to plot us all on the map and see how far we spread out


----------



## cutieq

NC for me! 

Cheryl, I think you're being responsible by discussing maternity leave and asking them to prepare ahead of time.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh... OH is having a rough day. After finding out his boss called only him off yesterday for no apparent reason he then overheard the shmuck and another coworker making fun of/mocking him and talking crap about how OH is leery about climbing onto scaffolding high in the air. He has a fear of heights regarding that and has been stressing out about an upcoming job that requires him to do it. I can totally relate to the heights things, I can't even climb a ladder and hate roller coasters! I took some time at work today to search for decent sounding jobs nearby and emailed the links to him so he's going to tackle that this evening I think. It really gets under my skin that this is happening. I don't always agree with or get along with OH... but I do love him and try to be supportive.

But with that said... I was just scheduling some bills to be paid and notice that his account has only like $10 in it. I just paid the mortgage and gas bill so I'm broke for a few days. Not sure how he is planning on funding the drive to this car/truck show tomorrow that's 45 minutes or so away, and the possible entry fee(s) and food, etc. :shrug: I'm sure not paying for any of it. I don't mind going to the show but it doesn't make much sense to do when funds are super tight.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that reminds me being like fresh out of college with $10 in my bank account! Bleh. I hope he gets a really full time gig soon and doesn't expect you to pay for the truck show stuff!


----------



## melewen

Jamie I used to sell on eBay/etsy too! I just got rid of a TON of awesome vintage, easily would've brought in $1500 or so, I wish I had known! I'd have sent it to you. I did well going thrift shopping and finding trendy stuff within the older unique vintage stuff. Especially now with high waisted mom jeans being in :rofl: are you crafty at all?


----------



## Twinsie

That was helpful, thank you so much Mary!! I need to start doing some good sales research!!! Lol I love to research so that's fun for me... :) yippee 

Cheryl I agree with Dani, mentioning ml to your client isn't a bad thing. It shows you are organized and planning ahead! I would preface it like that to your client, just letting them know you really love the job and want to make sure your available to get the work done for them. Make it more about them then you ;)


----------



## melewen

That's a good way to frame it Jamie! I'll mention it when I send in my next batch!


----------



## Twinsie

Oh that's too bad but thanks for wanting to help :). I am somewhat crafty! I do make candles and have listed some on esty but it's slow going! 

Jyllian- aww that is horrible that they are talking about OH! That's not cool. Maybe it'll be the motivation he needs to find a steady job. 

If he can't afford to go to the bike thing, he can stay home and work with you around the house! ;) Do you own the house under your name or both? Does he see it as both of your home? Just curious bcuz if you guys found the house and live there together he should care as much as you to fix everything up and help pay the bills. I know his income isn't steady right now but when it is...


----------



## Twinsie

Ps. Cheryl the styles that are coming back make my eyes hurt!!! Younger guys are now wearing super skinny straight leg pants so they can show off their sneaker collection...:dohh:


----------



## Michellebelle

Jyllian, sorry things are a little tight with finances, hopefully your OH can find a better job soon that he's respected at.

Mary, SO excited that your scan went great today and that you were able to see the heartbeat! 

Cheryl, I hope your client starts the project soon! I loved Jamie's suggestion as well.

Also.. If we're making a map of where we're located, I'm in Austin!


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, do you know where schulenburg is?


----------



## Michellebelle

I do Chelsea! I have family from close to that area, and I've driven through the town many times! Do you know someone from there?


----------



## startd

Twinsie said:


> Pam- you must feel so relieved that you are done with work!!! Until nov?? I will be done in august some time! Two more months.. Come on June and July!

That's so exciting. I can't believe you only have 2 months of work left! Pam, awesome that you've finished work. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ok so I was curious as to exactly where Pam and Daphne are in reference to my location in northern Ohio because I am a nerd and wow!
> 
> Pamela
> 
> 
> Daphne
> ​

Add me in! I'm in Australia.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Twinsie said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm in CT!
> 
> J- wow you're a trooper planning to finish your work day with contractions lol. You go girl!
> 
> Mary- that's funny you quickly confirmed what the tech was measuring to rule out a second sac. One baby at a time is def less worrisome!!
> 
> lol, yes, 1 at a time is definitely best. I'd certainly be happy with two but I feel very blessed to have one healthy, strong LO in there!Click to expand...

So excited for you Mary! It must have been fantastic seeing the heartbeat



melewen said:


> Yeah, Daphne and Pam are very far from us! And Laura's just across the pond :haha:
> 
> urghhhhhh y'all being excited for maternity leave is making me a little stressed out because of my own situation! I don't want to just flat out talk to my client and be like "yo, so, maternity leave, like.. can you get me that stuff early or no?" because I really don't want them to be like "oh don't worry about it, we'll use something else we have for that 6 weeks" because uh, I want that money! It will be so freaking helpful. I figure when I send in this next batch of photos next week I'll start to ask. They're trying to hire someone to take the place of the guy who used to write the copy that I would base the photos on so there's not really any point in asking now.. bleh. It just seems like a delicate relationship to me, I guess, because they're so big and I'm sure could find someone else! But I love working for them and I think they like me too.. I just wanna keep it up. But once all the work is done mid-July then I can really relax!! I try to look at it that way..
> 
> Mary I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: Definitely ask which side bubble is implanted on :haha: Ramzi was right for me!
> 
> Who else was Ramzi correct/incorrect for?

It is hard to keep the relationships working. I had a client inform me that my maternity leave was inconvenient for them - I must confess I laughed and said "well I can't send the baby back!".



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ugh... OH is having a rough day. After finding out his boss called only him off yesterday for no apparent reason he then overheard the shmuck and another coworker making fun of/mocking him and talking crap about how OH is leery about climbing onto scaffolding high in the air. He has a fear of heights regarding that and has been stressing out about an upcoming job that requires him to do it. I can totally relate to the heights things, I can't even climb a ladder and hate roller coasters! I took some time at work today to search for decent sounding jobs nearby and emailed the links to him so he's going to tackle that this evening I think. It really gets under my skin that this is happening. I don't always agree with or get along with OH... but I do love him and try to be supportive.
> 
> But with that said... I was just scheduling some bills to be paid and notice that his account has only like $10 in it. I just paid the mortgage and gas bill so I'm broke for a few days. Not sure how he is planning on funding the drive to this car/truck show tomorrow that's 45 minutes or so away, and the possible entry fee(s) and food, etc. :shrug: I'm sure not paying for any of it. I don't mind going to the show but it doesn't make much sense to do when funds are super tight.

It sounds like you're being very sensible about it. I really hope he finds some more stable work asap, as that doesn't sound like the right fit for him


----------



## Wishing1010

I am in FL :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> Jyllian, sorry things are a little tight with finances, hopefully your OH can find a better job soon that he's respected at.
> 
> Mary, SO excited that your scan went great today and that you were able to see the heartbeat!
> 
> Cheryl, I hope your client starts the project soon! I loved Jamie's suggestion as well.
> 
> Also.. If we're making a map of where we're located, I'm in Austin!

Thanks, Michelle! Do you have any idea when your first scan is?! I'm so excited for that!


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> Jyllian, sorry things are a little tight with finances, hopefully your OH can find a better job soon that he's respected at.
> 
> Mary, SO excited that your scan went great today and that you were able to see the heartbeat!
> 
> Cheryl, I hope your client starts the project soon! I loved Jamie's suggestion as well.
> 
> Also.. If we're making a map of where we're located, I'm in Austin!
> 
> Thanks, Michelle! Do you have any idea when your first scan is?! I'm so excited for that!Click to expand...

I have no idea yet. I think they're probably waiting for my hcg to get to a certain level. I'm hoping for over 1000 on Monday!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Fi! You're wayyyy over there!

So just as I suspected, OH was pretty much relying on ME to fund any additional expenses such as food and drinks or whatever. I told him I don't have extra money to spend while we're at the event and he said 'well I'm sure there's a fast food place or something like that nearby'... like, implying that I'd use my credit card :saywhat: Um, I was under the impression this was his thing and I could come along and enjoy myself. More importantly, I don't appreciate him planning to do this and assuming I will pay for stuff or can even pay to begin with. I've been handling enough financially around home. I already funded our Disney trip last year in November as well as our trip to St. Louis in May when him and I traveled for my cousin's wedding. I asked him how he was even getting gas to travel to this thing and back, as well as register/enter his truck and his dad is fronting the money. His friend even offered to loan him some money. Omg now is not the time to be borrowing money when I just helped him out of an overdraw on his bank account and let him borrow money to pay his car insurance :growlmad: Not smart at all. He said that we need groceries anyways so could get some stuff to make and take with us. Well guess who would be buying the groceries... me. Ugh. I said if I'm buying groceries I'm getting stuff to cook and eat at home, not random crap for a truck show. So irritating. I said I would just not go. Like, I'm gonna be standing around at the thing in the heat and humidity with nothing? I'm defo gonna get hungry and for sure thirsty. What really irks me is that we are tight on funds and need groceries but I'm expected to handle that while he finds ways to fund this activity when there's obviously more important matters. I refused to fund any of this trip tomorrow and I guess he figured things out to make it work. Blegh... ok rant over.

On a brighter note, however, since I guess we're all going tomorrow his friend's girlfriend cut my Future Minitrucker shirt into a super cute, edgy tank top! Not sure if anyone is familiar but it's this technique - cut with just scissors, tied and knotted

(Forward to 1.50)
https://youtu.be/09F_jF4332s


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, my mom lives there, my mil lives 8 miles away in Weimar. I went to school there in junior high, and part of high school. All of my friends were older than me, and I had a fake id, so we used to all go out down 6th street!


----------



## melewen

Michelle I actually went to law school there! Random

Jyllian that sucks! At least he's figuring it out on his own but I would personally be like hell no! Men...


----------



## melewen

Oh and our friends are team yellow and had their anatomy scan today. She already has two boys so I really want to know what their first "ours" will be! What do Yall think based off this skull shape? You were right for me!

https://s29.postimg.org/wr8llq5yv/image.jpg
free upload


----------



## Jrepp

OK! I read back through and got all caught up with like 30 something pages. Please forgive how long this post is :)

*Daphne* &#8211; your bump certainly has changed! I would say that for sure it looks like the baby has dropped down. Are you feeling more pressure in your pelvis? Thank you for the gif website. It&#8217;s really been fun playing around with it! Don&#8217;t worry too much about your weight. I have heard that it is common to lose a little bit of weight in the last few weeks before delivery. You also could have been backed up at 30 weeks and less backed up now. Are you still weighing around 61kgs? The weather here has been crazy! It&#8217;s in the upper 70&#8217;s during the day and then rains in the afternoon and through the night. I&#8217;m sorry you have been having trouble sleeping! I think its common in the last few weeks as I am up by 6am everyday and can&#8217;t seem to fall asleep until after midnight every night&#8230;. But closer to 1am. Our bodies are preparing us for a lack of sleep I think lol. 

*Mary* &#8211; I really enjoy the mayo guide to a healthy pregnancy. It doesn&#8217;t scare the crap out of you the way some books do. Looking at your ultrasound on the computer I would say that your baby implanted on the left, which would suggest you are having a girl. I&#8217;m so excited for you and happy that everything is measuring right on track. Could your DH pick up a snow shoveling job in the winter to make up for the lack of lawn care (pretty sure that&#8217;s what he does) jobs in the winter?

*Jyllian* &#8211; I&#8217;m so jealous that you haven&#8217;t had to experience the lack of poo issue. It really sucks! I love your gif. Have you been using the baby center app for your weekly bump pictures? I remember you posting about your drains on facebook. I&#8217;m glad that you got all of that, plus your car taken care of. It&#8217;s strange that your SO keeps getting called off of work. What would happen if he showed up anyways? You&#8217;re fb comment photo cracks me up. I&#8217;ve been telling everyone that I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll put Luke down for a long time after the struggle to have him. All I will want to do is hold him and snuggle him. Of course I know that it isn&#8217;t good for him and will have to put him down but its going to be hard! I wonder if you could set up a camera in the corner to take video as you are in labor and delivery? You could grab still shots from that for photos. I know that a lot of hospitals also have photographers on call. That could be an optional 3rd party that has nothing to do with either side of the family so that you and your SO could be the only 2 in the room. How funny that your friend lives just a few minutes away. That would be great if she could watch the baby while you are at work. We would probably take Luke to my parents house for my mom to watch him if need be, but for the most part in your situation it might be easier for the moms to come to your place. Especially the one with the drug problems. You are a brave woman finishing out your shift if your water breaks. I am so glad that I am not working (even though it would be summer break when I go into labor anyways). 

*Cheryl* &#8211; what kind of statistics do they give in the book you are reading? Those undies you posted are pretty freakin awesome looking, but kind of weird at the same time. I think they would be good for after delivery when you still bleed for a bit, but I would really be nervous about leaking right out of them into my pants. Shelby and Sawyer sound really cute together too! Maybe you and Kenna could hook your kids up lol. Game of Thrones is kind of lame this season, if I do say so myself. I am seriously considering a gopro for Ronny to wear if I have to have a c-section. I don&#8217;t want to miss out and thought that would be the best way to get to experience the birth without being actually present for the birth. Ronny seems to have a different opinion though. I&#8217;m jealous of your belly button. I&#8217;ll post a pic of mine. My abdomen literally is flat where my belly button is and the scar from my multiple surgeries is now stepping in as acting belly button for the time being. Ramzi method was right for me. Baby implanted on the right and is definitely a boy. I definetly think that being proactive in your work situation is going to be better than trying to work through. They shouldn&#8217;t discriminate against you because you want to take maternity leave and shouldn&#8217;t have a problem sending you the stuff early. If they do, they aren&#8217;t a company you would want to work for anywyas. 
Jamie &#8211; I love the name Sienna Elizabeth. I will for sure use Sienna as much as I can to see if you really truly like it. I&#8217;ve worried about the name selection thing too, but at this point its too late to go back now. It sucks that your hospital doesn&#8217;t just list the classes and whatnot online. I wonder if they have a pamphlet laying around somewhere with all of the information. If you don&#8217;t think about it too hard, you will be less likely to slip up. I would always refer to Luke as he, even before we knew so it wasn&#8217;t much of a slip&#8230;.maybe stick with baby. Sweaty under boob isn&#8217;t as bad as sweaty crotch in my opinion. You can&#8217;t wipe that off lol.

*Michelle* &#8211; The numbers are still rising which is great news. Try not to stress out too much (I know, it&#8217;s hard). Did they do a progesterone check in your blood work? Your progesterone levels at 67 is really good for where you are into your pregnancy. Seeing as that you didn&#8217;t have progesterone issues previously, I would bet that your body is doing really well at producing progesterone on its own. Of course if you already have the suppositories it wouldn&#8217;t hurt to keep using them. As for weekend plans, my husband is doing the daddy boot camp class tomorrow to learn about babies in a &#8220;manly&#8221; setting. I&#8217;m just going to be hanging out at home cleaning up a bit. Sunday I am thinking of inviting everyone over for a small pre-birthday party as my birthday is Wednesday and everyone will be busy. I&#8217;m thinking of a pool party but need to run it by my love first. I&#8217;m glad the bill was a mistake and you got it taken care of. 

*Chelsea *&#8211; What are the names that you have picked out?

*Pam* &#8211; it sucks that your internet is being wonky! I couldn&#8217;t even begin to imagine how frustrated you must be with it. How excited are you to be on maternity leave finally? I hope that they ladies they got to replace you can handle the job so they leave you the heck alone! Enjoy your time off. Are you going to share the pics with us from your maternity shoot?

*Laura* &#8211; I love love love your announcement. How many people outside of us know that you are going to have a baby? P.s. what is a fascinator? I would love to be facebook friends so I can see your big reveal. You can find me at Jessica Reppenhagen.

*Dani* &#8211; Nevermind what your doctor said about your weight. Everyone is so different when it comes to that subject. I was told that your body is going to gain what it needs to support you and the baby during the pregnancy and beyond. Plus at 26 weeks, you have 14 weeks to go. If you only gain a pound a week from here on you would only gain like 40 pounds total. My sister gained 60 with my first nephew and 80 with my second. Putting the crib together is exciting weekend plans. It makes it so much more real!

*Fi* &#8211; congratulations on hitting the halfway mark. Sorry you are so busy with work. I hope things calm down for you soon.


----------



## Jrepp

I also went through and made a map of where everyone is in relation to eachother.
 



Attached Files:







Untitlfed.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mdscpa

*Mary* - Wonderful updates.... Glad everything went well. You must be so overjoyed seeing the heart flickers..... How did Aiden react seeing the pic? Can't wait for your next scan.... 

*Pam* - Congrats for finishing work.... Enjoy today's shower and photo shoot. Hope your throat is 100% ok now.

*Cheryl* - Im guessing your friend is having a BOY based on the skull. Please keep us posted with what they're having.

*Jess* - I will try and weigh myself again at 38w and see if I gain, lose or stay at the same weight. I think i have dropped too but not that drop drop as others have maybe i'm just starting. I've been having lower abdominal pain, vajayjay and tailbone pain this couple of days every time i'm having a BH. BH is stronger now and been making my entire belly hard.... Oh, and last night while in bed, i had this urge that i need to poo (even though i just did)... Told DH and he thought maybe it's the start so he was on the look out every move i make he wakes up so he too had a restless sleep.. FX these are signs that labour is approaching. I love the map you did.

*Jyllian* - Im really sorry to hear about your financial struggles right now with OH not having a steady job. I know you'll get pass it but your OH need to start doing some thing find another job while keeping the current one, help you in the house (there's a lot to do), and drop other activities that are not so important, i mean it's not the end of the world and it's not the last truck show there will be more so if he can postpone it better and he'll have time to help you even save some money. Sorry i think i said too much... :D


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556962a98cdf8.gif


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556962d71a98b.gif


https://i60.tinypic.com/209rtyd.gif


----------



## laurac1988

Added you on Facebook Jess. If anyone else wants to I'm Laura Costello on there. Profile pic is same as on here. 

A fascinator is the hat thing that I have on in the pic. It's not a hat... More like a bunch of feathers


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, thank you for the book recommendation! :) And I felt lots of implantation pains on the left side so it certainly could be the left! I was worried about ectopic because of how bad my left side hurt for 2-3 days. I kept getting a radiating feeling..i can't really explain it. But I do strongly suspect a girl & you just made me think its a girl even more...I bet we're right :). I never knew that which side it implanted on can predict whether its a boy or girl. Pretty neat! 
As for my DH, he does do snow removal in the winter but that's a hit or miss. Some weeks it doesn't snow and others it does so its not very reliable here in NH :-\. We do make enough money but both of us feel we could have alot more if he had a different job. Plus he really wants something that provides good benefits for us & the kids. We have 3 places in mind that he will apply to this week so FX for 1 of those places to work out. 
And omgosh jess, daddy boot camp?! Thats so cute! Lol. I want to send my dh to daddy boot camp but Ive never heard of anything like that around here. What a fun idea!


----------



## aidensmommy1

HAPPY 5 WEEKS, MICHELLE!!! :happydance:

HAPPY 26 WEEKS, DANI!!

And last but not least, HAPPY 36 WEEKS, PAM!!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, any plans of making a pregnancy journal? :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary, any plans of making a pregnancy journal? :D

hmm, I haven't really thought about it. I don't think ill do a journal on here but I'm going to make a pregnancy book filled with pics of my bump, big events, u/s pics, and ill be writing about certain milestones about the pregnancy in my picture/memory book. I'll try to figure out a way to share it when I'm done :)


----------



## mdscpa

Aww, can't wait to see that then.... How did it go with Aiden?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ahhhh Daphne, you're going to have a baby soon!! Have you had any signs of labour yet? :D 

(I haven't read back through so apologies if I've missed anything major :haha:)


----------



## mdscpa

So far i have, lower back ache (tailbone), BH than is stronger and makes my entire belly hard (not just the top or side), lower abdominal pain and vajayjay pain. And last night for the first time i feel like i need to poo even though i just did. And boobs feels heavier and sore like im about to get AF. So far that's it... Not really sure if those are signs that early labor is approaching or that could be it. :haha: Maybe i'm waiting for a show or water breaking out. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Aww, can't wait to see that then.... How did it go with Aiden?

Aiden was so happy to get his own picture of the baby. It said "To my Big Brother" on the back of it. He said "WOW, This is one small baby!" :haha: I can't wait for him to see the next few scans :). 
I had a kidney issue when I was born so now everyone in my family gets a free, extra u/s to check on the babys kidneys. My sister liked that, as it saved her money on U/S's for all 3 of her kids, lol. My better insurance runs out at the end of June so that free scan will def come in handy. I wish we could watch our LOs every moment while they're in our belly's...I've been just staring at my little bubble from yest. Cant wait to see her again!


----------



## mdscpa

Aiden's reaction was too cute.... <3

Oooopsss, did you just say her? :D Yay for free scans.....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, you wait til after birth....Those boobies are going to be so incredibly sore! For me after having aiden, my bbs were the most painful part! I'm not even kidding. They had to give me perks JUST for my boobs. They were like rocks and when I didn't breastfeed or pump for a couple of hrs, they'd get soo full and the fuller they got, the more they hurt. You'll get through it tho! I wanted to warn you so you can make sure you keep those milk maker's as empty as possible afterwards! Lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Haha! Omg I said her! With aiden, I always referred to him as a "he" while pregnant and I was right! I def think I'm having a girl now! LoL.


----------



## mdscpa

Im starting to complain how they hurt now and now i saw your comment about it after birth... I have to be prepared. Maybe DH can try and empty them if Adam won't breast feed... :haha: DH defo won't he's somewhat disgusted to the idea of tasting any milk in there... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

LOL! Dh and I were talking about that the other day. He wont chug it or anything but he wants to try a small sip :haha:. I tried my own after having aiden and its just very sweet tasting...lol. It sounds gross but I think almost everyone tries a drop of their own milk! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Haha! Omg I said her! With aiden, I always referred to him as a "he" while pregnant and I was right! I def think I'm having a girl now! LoL.


Could be maternal instinct talking right there... :haha: How long till you find out? Are you going for the early gender tests?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! Omg I said her! With aiden, I always referred to him as a "he" while pregnant and I was right! I def think I'm having a girl now! LoL.
> 
> 
> Could be maternal instinct talking right there... :haha: How long till you find out? Are you going for the early gender tests?Click to expand...

I found out with Aiden at 15wks so I'm hoping we're able to find out around the same time with this baby. So hopefully only 10 weeks to go! What are the early tests? Idk if they had them when I had aiden, unless its just an early scan...? 

And I am a firm believer in maternal instincts. My instincts as a mother almost never fail me. Its a little strange at times, lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Not sure what it's called. Same thing what Dani had at around 12w i guess. Genetic testing i suppose.... forgive my memory... :lol::rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, ill have to ask about that. I'll probably just wait for the regular scan though.


----------



## mdscpa

Plus it involves needles and i know how you love them... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, that would be awesome if it were a girl! 

Daphne keep a good eye on your symptoms! Adam could decide to make an early appearance!

Laura, I love your fascinator and your announcement is so cute! I can't wait to hear everyone's reactions! People will be so excited! 

I'm so happy to be able to say I'm 5 weeks pregnant!


----------



## mdscpa

I will Michelle. I have a feeling he'll be here between 39 and 40 weeks. I could be wrong and DH might get it right again (like the gender) as he thinks he will come out after 40w or 40w6d to be exact...


----------



## mdscpa

Random news... ISIS has finally entered Saudi Arabia and authorities are in full force... There was an attack yesterday the bomber disguised as woman tried to enter women's mosque during the prayer good thing the guards noticed and chased him before blowing himself off. I think we won't be staying here long if they cannot contain those terrorists.

https://youtu.be/UNbucU6xadA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNbucU6xadA


----------



## melewen

:( daphne. It worries me with you guys over there! DH always wants to go visit his family and I'm like yyyyeah no. I hope that was the last attack you'll hear


----------



## mdscpa

There were few attacks before in the border (1st-2nd week of May) and few soldiers died. But yesterdays attack was inside saudi arabia already. We're from the other end so still far but of course we need to be careful. 

https://i59.tinypic.com/dmxv12.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no, Daphne! Stay safe.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW!!! There is too much to catch up on here and I'm seriously overwhelmed. I'm still not able to access internet or things from my phone but managed to get the internet at home up and going.

I'm sorry for not being able to respond to everything that has happened lately so please forgive me for it :hugs:

Officially not working and on maternity leave now aka "waiting on baby" time.
Last baby shower was today and I received a box of clothing from a friend that she hardly used with her son as he was born to big and outgrew the clothes way too fast. All decent and VERY cute!!

The once 90% ready nursery is now like 50% ready as I have tons of laundry to do now with the new blankets, clothes, burp cloths etc. Once that is done we can go back to 90% and once the shelf is up against the wall and the decor is done we'll be 100%.

I am terribly tired now so will do my 36 week bump pic and presents pics later :flower:

My BIL forgot to pack my sister's camera so no maternity shoot this weekend... might be a good thing too because the weather is terrible outside. My sister is coming up next weekend so we will def. do it then and as soon as the photos are done I'll share with you guys too!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Stay safe Daphne! I keep up with the ISIS news, alot. Those terrorists are awful! Ugh. It makes me sick.

I feel terrible for the young man in the video and his family. That truly was a selfless act that saved so many other people. So sad.


----------



## laurac1988

So scary Daphne. Be safe x


----------



## Twinsie

Omg daphne I can't believe it's so close to you!!! :( that's so scary! I've been keepng up with Isis news too and it's horrible what's going on. I can't believe they've gotten so big and getting bigger. I will never understand. I seriously hope the attacks dont move closer to you but if they do, what's your plan?? Would you move?

Pam- glad you had a nice shower! Rest up and then post pcs later :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo Pam, I cannot wait to see shower pics!!! I didn't realize u had it already! Apparently I missed a pg or 2!


----------



## startd

Jrepp said:


> I also went through and made a map of where everyone is in relation to eachother.

I look a little lonely over in my part! Daphne, maybe you should move here instead! Stay safe. Glad to hear you're both being sensible about moving if needed.



laurac1988 said:


> Added you on Facebook Jess. If anyone else wants to I'm Laura Costello on there. Profile pic is same as on here.
> 
> A fascinator is the hat thing that I have on in the pic. It's not a hat... More like a bunch of feathers

That is the best description of a fascinator haha.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Jess, thank you for the book recommendation! :) And I felt lots of implantation pains on the left side so it certainly could be the left! I was worried about ectopic because of how bad my left side hurt for 2-3 days. I kept getting a radiating feeling..i can't really explain it. But I do strongly suspect a girl & you just made me think its a girl even more...I bet we're right :). I never knew that which side it implanted on can predict whether its a boy or girl. Pretty neat!
> As for my DH, he does do snow removal in the winter but that's a hit or miss. Some weeks it doesn't snow and others it does so its not very reliable here in NH :-\. We do make enough money but both of us feel we could have alot more if he had a different job. Plus he really wants something that provides good benefits for us & the kids. We have 3 places in mind that he will apply to this week so FX for 1 of those places to work out.
> And omgosh jess, daddy boot camp?! Thats so cute! Lol. I want to send my dh to daddy boot camp but Ive never heard of anything like that around here. What a fun idea!

So exciting if your mummy instinct is correct. Good luck to your DH for the job applications!



mdscpa said:


> I will Michelle. I have a feeling he'll be here between 39 and 40 weeks. I could be wrong and DH might get it right again (like the gender) as he thinks he will come out after 40w or 40w6d to be exact...

It's coming around so quickly. Hard to believe you'll have your little bundle in your arms so soon



WunnaBubba2 said:


> WOW!!! There is too much to catch up on here and I'm seriously overwhelmed. I'm still not able to access internet or things from my phone but managed to get the internet at home up and going.
> 
> I'm sorry for not being able to respond to everything that has happened lately so please forgive me for it :hugs:
> 
> Officially not working and on maternity leave now aka "waiting on baby" time.
> Last baby shower was today and I received a box of clothing from a friend that she hardly used with her son as he was born to big and outgrew the clothes way too fast. All decent and VERY cute!!
> 
> The once 90% ready nursery is now like 50% ready as I have tons of laundry to do now with the new blankets, clothes, burp cloths etc. Once that is done we can go back to 90% and once the shelf is up against the wall and the decor is done we'll be 100%.
> 
> I am terribly tired now so will do my 36 week bump pic and presents pics later :flower:
> 
> My BIL forgot to pack my sister's camera so no maternity shoot this weekend... might be a good thing too because the weather is terrible outside. My sister is coming up next weekend so we will def. do it then and as soon as the photos are done I'll share with you guys too!!

I'm glad you're on maternity leave - go rest up! Sounds like you have some very cute clothes ready


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556ab4ad4a655.gif


----------



## mdscpa

startd said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I also went through and made a map of where everyone is in relation to eachother.
> 
> I look a little lonely over in my part! Daphne, maybe you should move here instead! Stay safe. Glad to hear you're both being sensible about moving if needed.Click to expand...


Actually you, me and Pam look so isolated. :haha: DH actually have a cousin living there who is pregnant with her 3rd DD due in September. Maybe you two could be friends... She's married to an Australian guy.




startd said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I will Michelle. I have a feeling he'll be here between 39 and 40 weeks. I could be wrong and DH might get it right again (like the gender) as he thinks he will come out after 40w or 40w6d to be exact...
> 
> It's coming around so quickly. Hard to believe you'll have your little bundle in your arms so soonClick to expand...


I think countdown started to speed up again :D. Today marks my last day of work and have 18 days left til 18th of June :yipee: the real countdown begins :haha:


As for symptoms, still having the same pain in my lower back, lower abdomen, pelvis pain (pressure) and swollen feet. I got scared again last night when something just punched (put heavy pressure) my pelvis and it was painful & unexpected i had to scream. It was like somebody came out behind the door and scared me to death that kind of surprise. Told DH that i feel like something is going out down there like maybe my waters going to explode in a moment. DH was calm and we waited if something will happen, nothing. Guess getting closer to D-day makes me wonder in every bits of symptoms i may experience. :wacko:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Back to work tomorrow :cry:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> Back to work tomorrow :cry:

Aww.... :hugs: Don't worry in a few months you're on leave again....


----------



## mdscpa

Found something that supports 39w as full-term.

_A newborn is more likely to be healthy if the mom's pregnancy lasts at least 39 weeks, according to a wealth of recent research.

Doctors typically refer to "term" or "full term" as the period from 37 weeks to 41 weeks, but it may be time for a change, according to commentary in the journal Obstetrics & Gynecology. *Babies who are born between 37 weeks and 39 weeks have a higher risk of health problems and delays in reaching developmental milestones.* 

In fact, a recent study of 400,000 Scottish children found a higher rate of learning disabilities in kids born at this stage of gestation, PLOS Medicine reports. 

The authors of the commentary suggest calling the 37-to-39-week time period "early term," which would denote the risks, and reserving the designation "full term" for 39 to 40 weeks' gestation. _


https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/rethinking-full-term


----------



## Kirsty3051

mdscpa said:


> Aww.... :hugs: Don't worry in a few months you're on leave again....

That's the only thought that is keeping me going. Don't know how I'm going to handle 2 young children (the others go to school 8:45-3:15), and Luca while being pregnant. It's going to be a tough couple of weeks while we all get back in to a routine. :shrug: 

We're off for another walk today. Yesterday was 3 miles, all up hill. Definitely not fun with a big ol' belly and carrying Luca at the same time. Fingers crossed it doesn't rain!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats interesting about 39+ weeks truly being full term. Aiden was born at 40wk3d. He made us wait! Lol.


----------



## mdscpa

I can wait til 40w. Beyond that i'll be pulling my hair out one by one... :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, when I got to 39 weeks, I was BEGGING them to induce me!! :rofl: I loved being pregnant...I just wanted to meet him so badly! I was more then ready! It was once my EDD came and went and no labor yet, I reallyyy started to get anxious! I hope our LO this time around comes the day before her/his EDD :). Then we'll just barely beat Aiden's "fathers" birthday by a day, since right now our EDD is right on his birthday. What are the odds?! Lol. And aidens first guess EDD based on my LMP was originally January 27th as well! I dont know what's up with that time of year! Lol. And I def hope your LO doesn't make you wait longer then 40wks either! I need to see his handsome little face no more then 18 days from now!! :)

I was looking at a Chinese gender calendar today and it was actually right for aiden when I looked back at the age of 18 and its saying girl for this time around. It was also right for my BFF, I just saw, so maybe it is a girl! Kenna and I compared mine with her early u/s earlier and they were both to the same side of the pic. So far that's 2 old wives tales that match up. I'll let u know if I run into any others that match up ;) lol. Its fun stuff to look at while your waiting to really find out. I'm waiting to see if my feeling on having a girl will change in a couple/few weeks. Right now I'd bet money on it, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 19 Weeks Kristy! :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

You started this IVF, BFP with some weird date coincidences so maybe it's right again with meeting you LO on your EDD :D My earliest scan showed Adam on the left side of the sac on the picture though...

Here's the picture we got not to clear though but you can see the baby inside... Put a 3D picture as well at that stage. Noticed how small the sac was compared to your picture? Can't wait to see your next scan to really confirm it's one. :D

https://i59.tinypic.com/2lkfv3q.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Back to work tomorrow :cry:

Good luck back at work hun... I can only imagine how much you must be dreading it :(

Like Daphne said you'll be back home soon :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> You started this IVF, BFP with some weird date coincidences so maybe it's right again with meeting you LO on your EDD :D My earliest scan showed Adam on the left side of the sac on the picture though...
> 
> Here's the picture we got not to clear though but you can see the baby inside... Put a 3D picture as well at that stage. Noticed how small the sac was compared to your picture? Can't wait to see your next scan to really confirm it's one. :D
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/2lkfv3q.jpg

Kenna said hers was smaller too! Maybe there is 2 in there! Lol. I didn't feel sick with aiden and since yesterday, I feel like I'm going to throw up every 5 minutes, except I dont actually have to... I never felt like this with Aiden. And maybe there were 2 HBs and thats why I saw flickers, lol. Only 10 more days and we'll really know! :)

Also, I didn't ask my u/s tech which side was which and you really can't be sure of which angle the wand was looking at everything unless asking the tech and my 2 pics both look a bit different so I'm wishing I had asked her now but I wasn't aware of the ramzi method at that time. They say u can still tell as long as its less then 8wks along so hopefully ill be able to get an answer of which side the babys truly on at my 7wk scan.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

36 Weeks done and dusted :dance:

I had my baby shower yesterday and tons of fun was had :D The treats were made by my mom and sister down to the last detail. They are soooo creative. Lunch was various breads and my favourite butternut soup.

https://i.imgur.com/PVy0Ahc.jpg

Some pics of gifts opening - didn't want to spam you ladies with every pic that was taken.... would be here for hours

https://i.imgur.com/sBv4rPJ.jpg

My nursery was pretty much ready before we had the last shower and I just had to get the pressies, wash them and be sorted... I was wrong. It has been declared a disaster zone now :haha: Will start on the laundry tomorrow and order will be restored once I can pack everything away.

Here are some gifts that we got - combination of my going away party at work and the baby shower yesterday.

My friend sent a box of clothing for me. I only unpacked and took pics of the 0-3 months and the 3-6 has gone into "storage" under the crib. 

First pic: Bibs and hats

https://i.imgur.com/X61OksT.jpg

Warm blankets, receiving blankets and hooded towels. The elephant one is a plush blanket for baby to use as a comforter. It is sooooooooo soft

https://i.imgur.com/MKzzupk.jpg

Burp cloths, Baby's 1st year journals, bottles and the giraffe thingy is a bean bag that you warm up in the microwave and can put it in baby's crib to warm it up before you put them in later

https://i.imgur.com/NXGv8H1.jpg

I joked about this being baby's breastfeeding pillow because it looks like a mini version of the big one I have to breast feed :rofl: 
Anyway it's a pillow to put under their head in the car seat to keep their airways open

https://i.imgur.com/rip1FfI.jpg

These pictures don't actually show how much clothes there are. Newborn & 0-3 months. I had to fold and stack things like the vests, warm tops, pants etc. to fit all into one pic.

https://i.imgur.com/DvXP5OG.jpg

Some more diapers in the diaper cake as well and then baby and mommy toiletries

https://i.imgur.com/OBCXAwI.jpg

How awesome is this matching mommy and baby pj's??? Gown and babygrow. The babygrow is sooooo cool that I might just use it as his going home outfit

https://i.imgur.com/D1rX1Tc.jpg

Socks. Cheryl spot the giraffe socks :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/mjW0aGN.jpg

Teddy bears. The knitted bunny one on the left one is my fave!! My co-worker hand made it for Matthew <3

https://i.imgur.com/9jq5zF3.jpg

Finally this is me realising how much work I have to do again in the nursery and the laundry

https://i.imgur.com/YyfADUN.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

36 WEEKS BUMP

https://i.imgur.com/KnAfYIv.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, Daphne sent me pics of your u/s :D

I'm so happy that you got to see flickers there and I am now joining the 10 day countdown too to see if there is more than 1 or not. Cannot wait though as I'm sure you guys cannot wait either :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I LOVE your baby shower stuff!!! Your pics are making me want to go to babys R us and start a registry already! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah thats a lot of GIFTS!!!!!! Glad you finish work it means more work at home :rofl: and your bump looks HUGE, you are all belly now!!!!! Love the last pic. <3 More pics like that when Matthew is out. :lol:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Pam, I LOVE your baby shower stuff!!! Your pics are making me want to go to babys R us and start a registry already! :haha:

Why not? You get started early and then nothing to rush you later :D



mdscpa said:


> Whoah thats a lot of GIFTS!!!!!! Glad you finish work it means more work at home :rofl: and your bump looks HUGE, you are all belly now!!!!! Love the last pic. <3 More pics like that when Matthew is out. :lol:

Thanks :D During pregnancy is the only time I do not mind anybody calling my belly huge :haha: Love it


----------



## mdscpa

I get you Pam and i agree... Other than that never ever say i look pregnant or have a huge belly if im not. :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Pam.....that last pic had DH and I dying....i have been playing in clothes all day and am tired!

Your presents are so cute, def ready for Matthew now!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl: Pam, that last pic is extremely funny! Thank goodness your on ML!!! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :D

I'm hoping to have the nursery ready (again) before next weekend when I'll be 37 weeks.

We have rain forecast until Thursday so just hoping that the laundry won't be too much of an struggle


----------



## startd

Pam - Wow! Looks like a fantastic baby shower, and so many cute presents

Mary - so much fun trying to guess the gender! I hope you're right - although maybe you'll have one of each haha

Michelle - good luck today! Hope it's not too stressful


----------



## startd

AFM, I slammed out a huge amount of work over the weekend. Another big week this week, and then hopefully I can start to drop down the demands at work a little. I can't believe it's June!


----------



## cutieq

Lovely shower gifts!!!! You look like you're all set. We cleared out our old stuff and moved in the crib and dressers. I feel like you now. Pooped!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- love all the pcs!! I can imagine being exhausted after that too! You are def all belly! 

Dani- productive weekend with the nursery! Are you feelng less stressed now?

Afm- bday dinner with the Fam was great and NO baby gender slip ups this time!! 5 more days until reveal day and I don't have to keep the secret any more!


----------



## mdscpa

FX for less work soon Fi...

Dani - happy you're starting your nursery now. :dance: can't wait to see when it's finished.

Jamie - :yipee: for no gender slip!!!! Must be a huge achievement :rofl: anyways goodluck with the reveal. Are you going to make a video?


It's 12:55 am here and yeah it's official IT's JUNE!!!! And ML starts today... :wohoo:


----------



## Twinsie

Happy ML daphne!!! Just a few short more weeks until you will be holding your little baby boy :) enjoy the "me" time for now !!

Yup! We will video our families finding out ! Can't wait !! I'll post here after :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay! Happy ML, Daphne! :) Only 17 days to go, now that its past 12a.m for you! :happydance:

My birthdays coming up on June 2nd and Jess's is the 3rd....Do you have any special plans, Jess? I think we're going to do dinner and I may drag dh to bingo since I get to play free on my bday, lol. I haven't been in awhile but I used to be an absolute bingo addict! And I did good, too! FX for the same luck on my birthday if we go! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Twinsie said:


> Pam- love all the pcs!! I can imagine being exhausted after that too! You are def all belly!
> 
> Dani- productive weekend with the nursery! Are you feelng less stressed now?
> 
> Afm- bday dinner with the Fam was great and NO baby gender slip ups this time!! 5 more days until reveal day and I don't have to keep the secret any more!

Feeling way less stressed. The impossible seems possible all of a sudden. 

Good job on not slipping up!


----------



## melewen

Pam I love the shower pics!! It looks like an awesome time and you totally racked up! That last picture is hysterical.. :rofl: twin baby giraffe socks!! Too cute!

Happy early birthday Mary!! June 2 is my dads birthday actually! Happy early birthday Jess too! Except you're the only person I know with June 3 as a birthday :haha: 

Mary can't wait to find out more about your little bubble at the next ultrasound! Definitely ask which side the placenta is attached on :)

Michelle any updates? Do you have a scan scheduled?

Dani congrats on nursery progress! I love how it makes you feel after

Afm nesting sucks! I spent like 4 hours today cleaning out our pantry and office. I put all my clients' product in the office and it takes up so much space but we finally got it all put away and it can actually be used as an office now! And baby officially has a shelf (soon to be 2.. Watch out baby! We're spoiling you already! :rofl:) in the pantry!! I'm exhausted but damn feels good to mark that off the list

We came up with more of our nursery theme too. The idea is really vague but very clear in my mind! It's based off the print I showed yall and is loosely like.. Dreams of a far away Prince. So like calm and cozy and a bit vintage (slate and shades of blue + goldfish bunting banner hanging) plus a dash of exotic, like a little prince dreaming of other little princes in morocco, etc. I found this awesome crazy tea tin I've had for years and decided it'd be perfect as a planted for a succulent in the nursery and that started a whole other element, now I have all these tea tins on my list to buy! Hahaha. I always loved those fantastical books like lion the witch and the wardrobe when I was younger and want to recreate that feel. Like the telling of a story, in a room. Hard to explain I know! But we're excited!!


----------



## melewen

Here's the crazy tea tin

https://posharpstore.com/images/thumbs/0008464_600.jpeg

Oh and I finally ordered the hypnobabies home study!! I'm so excited to finally start it!


----------



## mdscpa

https://i57.tinypic.com/9b95c2.gif

:yipee: Shelby's now a pre-term!!! Praying she flips to a head-down position by now. :yipee:




https://i61.tinypic.com/jsc2np.gif

:happydance: Do we have a name yet? Or have I missed it? Anyways, happy that it's your little boy's V-day. :happydance:




https://i61.tinypic.com/wuo7du.gif

:wohoo: Not too long now til you enter 2nd tri. :wohoo:



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Fi*
I hope your work eases off soon. I don't care how early or late you are in pregnancy your body is tired and needs to rest. Work don't seem to understand that.

*Dani*
Saw on your journal you mentioned doing your nails and watching TV so hope you got some rest after the nursery was set up

*Jamie*
Well done on not slipping up and Happy belated Birthday :flower: (cannot remember if I've wished you yet or not, sorry)


*Daphne*
Welcome to ML :happydance: we're going to have so much fun doing nothing hahahaha

*Mary*
Bingo sounds fun for your birthday :D

*Cheryl*
I love your ideas for the nursery theme and cannot wait to see how it looks once you get started with it all


----------



## mdscpa

Doing nothing sounds awesome (or boring) :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

10 weeks already. Crazy!

Just at early pregnancy unit this morning as fell down the stairs. Sure everything is fine, but just want to double check


----------



## mdscpa

Aww.... Take extra care Laura.... :hugs: Praying everything stays fine as always.


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 10 weeks, Laura! I am so sorry you fell, hope everything is perfect :hugs:

Happy V Day, Cheryl! You have been so busy!

Thanks, Daphne! :)

Happy belated birthday, Jamie!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> 10 weeks already. Crazy!
> 
> Just at early pregnancy unit this morning as fell down the stairs. Sure everything is fine, but just want to double check

Happy 10 weeks :flower:

I hope everything is okay - sure it will be. Keep us updated.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy V-Day Cheryl :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Chip is totally fine  I just have a sore back!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/A82B552F-5AD3-45BD-BD3E-FC932C1ADEB0_zpsqdmkr6dh.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - looks like you had fun at your shower. Just a warning for everyone though....the head thing that goes in the car seat actually isn't good to use. It decreases the safety of the car seat. Most car seats have one built in that has been tested with the car seat for safety and reliability. 

Mary - we had a mini pool party yesterday and on Wednesday we are going to a baseball game. 

Laura - glad chip is ok. Be careful!!

AFM: not feeling too well. I think I caught my nephews cold on Friday and symptoms are starting to appear. Hopefully I kick this quickly....too much to do this week.


----------



## Michellebelle

That's great news, Laura! Happy that Chip is doing well!

Jess, sorry you're not feeling well. Hopefully your cold goes away soon.


----------



## Michellebelle

I know I shouldn't be temping... But I had a HUGE drop today, below my coverline so I'm a little worried. I'm getting bloodwork again this morning, so hopefully I'll have some answers.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michellebelle said:


> I know I shouldn't be temping... But I had a HUGE drop today, below my coverline so I'm a little worried. I'm getting bloodwork again this morning, so hopefully I'll have some answers.

Michelle, I hope ur temps are just being wonky from pregnancy and that your bloods are more than doubled today! I will be praying for you today...All day! Your temp always seems to drop on beta day! Maybe its trying to scare you out of temping.. :haha: I have everything crossed for you today! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Did you all have constipation issues in early pregnancy? I have been a bit constipated and it causes my lower back to hurt SO bad every am when I wake up :-\. Anyone know of any good tricks to cure this?!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Mary! I hope it is just a fluke and is hormones. Looking forward to getting results back today so at least I know one way or another.


----------



## Michellebelle

Mary, I've been trying to eat fruits here and there taking Metamucil every few days.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Michelle. The lower back pain is just horrible from it! The stem meds COMPLETELY regulated me and about a wk ago, the constipation issues begun again. And morning sickness started over the weekend. I didn't get this sick with Aiden. Hopefully it only lasts for a few wks like the minor sickness I felt with Aiden did! lol. We'll see!


----------



## cutieq

Well I failed the first GD test and have to do the 3 hour :(

And my iron is low. She suggested more iron foods but not low enough for iron supplements yet.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess, thanks for the tip on the head rest. I'm planning on doing some research first. I've never seen one before and didn't even know it was available. 
I hope you feel better soon! My cold is still lingering and I also have so much to do. 

Michelle, maybe the stress of upcoming nrs has caused you a bad night's sleep? Maybe that is why your temp is low or just hormones. I have faith that all will be well with your nrs later. :hugs:

Mary, I have been on iron tables since I found out I was pregnant and they added to pregnancy constipation. I've had a few days on the loo crying and found Lactulose syrup to be awesome! 

Laura, I'm so happy Chip is okay :dance: 

Dani, sorry about your test. Do you have to do the 3hr now or go back another day? I don't know how those tests work

AFM: Blackberry is working again so I'll be able to keep up better now with you ladies on my phone and laptop.

All the baby blankets, burp cloths, newborn and 0-3 months clothes have been washed. Waiting for them to dry and then I'll be able to pack and restore order in the nursery.

For now it is raining and I'm thinking that a nap is in order - urgh so hard to be on ML :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

34 Weeks!https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150601_064355_zpsci4bkup7.jpg

Aww Dani, I am sorry to hear that. FX that it causes no issues!

Laura, glad Chip is ok, make sure you rest up!

Michelle, FX your numbers are great!

Mary, lots of constipation at first and since the third tri hit. Ugh!

Jess, sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great bump Kenna! <3 it!!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about the GD test dani! FX all is ok xx


----------



## mdscpa

DH got some stuff to complete our list and make the nursery look more like a nursery :haha: and two more onesies (newborn & 0-3). The bear is musical as well. :dance:


https://i60.tinypic.com/t0i3a8.jpg https://i57.tinypic.com/14jsygj.jpg


https://i60.tinypic.com/j97ach.jpg https://i62.tinypic.com/16bfqd2.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Jess - sorry for not feeling well again. Hope it won't develop.

Dani - aww, sorry to hear about your GD and iron level. FX everything goes fine.

Michelle - praying your temp is just wonky and drop means nothing. Hopefully you get the result asap.

Laura - so happy to hear chip is doing well in his/her apartment. :dance:

Pam - glad everything is back to normal. boo with the rain though. Please send some rain here... :haha:

Kenna - yay for another bump pic. looking neat....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ermahgerrrrrd... Always SO much to catch up on when I take the weekend off frm BnB :dohh: I'll try my best!

*Jess* - Yes, seriously the poo thing... ugh I have quite the opposite of a lack thereof. This weekend, especially last night, was bad. I keep telling OH that I've never ever had such a problem with going TOO much while pregnant and wondering when - and IF - the constipation issue will ever set in :rofl: I use The Bump app as well as Babycenter app for bumpies. OH and I have been talking about and are on the same page with wanting to hold Cameron a lot BUT also needing to make sure he gets "independent" time as well so he isn't always fussing to be held and also allowing him to nap in his bassinet/crib and NOT in someone's arms. Ooh I never thought about having someone at the hospital handling photos for us... I'm going to check into that! It's definitely a relief that we have a few options for sitters. To be clear, OH's mom doesn't have the drug issue... it's her kids that smoke marijuana in her house and that doesn't sit well with me (if anyone was getting the wrong idea about that). I did tell my boss that I plan to work all the way up until I go into labor. I won't stick around work long at all if contractions start and definitely if my water breaks! Cameron could come at a fast pace and I want to be sure I have enough time for an epi if I feel I need it! Wow the map really shows how spread out we are! So neat! BOO on the cold... hope it goes away quickly.

Thanks *Daphne*. We were very bust over the weekend so I don't think OH really did anything concerning applications for a different job :nope: I'm sure he will take the time soon to tackle that... I hope, anyways... That's SO scary regarding ISIS! Hoping that mess stays far enough away from you guys. Do you and DH live there for employment reasons? I think you should move over here closer to us! That's interesting about 39 weeks being full-term. Both of my kiddos came at least a week to a week and a half early... so I'm assuming Cameron may follow suit. Yay for ML!

Finding and adding you on Facebook *Laura*! Hard to believe you've hit the 10 week mark! Time is going by so fast! Glad you and Baby Chip are OK after the fall... be careful!

*Mary* I totally hear ya on the sore boobies! And yes, especially after birth. Yowzas! My milk didn't come in until a day or two after giving birth and WOW. I'm hoping Cameron is hungry and we get the hang of nursing because I'm going to need his help. I joke with OH that I'll have the baby on one side and him on the other :laugh2: Wish I could be more help with the poo issues but I seem to have the opposite problem :shrug:

Love the shower photos *Pam*! Wow, you got A LOT of nice things! Enjoy your ML. Sounds like you got more work to do at home... but it's well worth it! Gosh your bump is so perfect and round! And gorgeous! You and Daphne are getting SO many nice items from friends, family and coworkers!

*Kirsty* I don't know how you do it?! All the walking as well as caring for an infant while being pregnant. I do good enough to handle myself right now and it helps tremendously that my kids are older. I can't believe your almost halfway!!!

Happy halfway mark *Fi*!

Good job refraining from slipups *Jamie* :thumbup: Happy belated birthday! Excited for when you tell everyone the news!


*Cheryl* I totally agree... nesting sucks! Impressive you have such detailed ideas for the nursery. Sounds awesome, can't wait to see photos as it's coming along! Happy V-Day!!! :happydance:

*Michelle* you better burn that thermometer woman!!!

Don't worry *Dani*, I've seen a lot of woman on the Facebook groups failing... I keep blaming myself for posting all of my yummy food and treats :winkwink: FX for your 3 hour test!

Lovely, adorable bump *Kenna*! Your are defo all belly! Not much longer now...

*AFM* - We did go to the show on Saturday. OH's dad went and basically funded the trip for us which was very generous of him. I was sure to thank him for going and for his help. It was a beautiful day, sunny and hot. Had a good time and even got to tour the haunted prison which was pretty interesting! Got my pregnancy belly piercing bar in the mail. It's super long but I managed to cut it down some. We went grocery shopping later than evening after we got back (which totally screwed up my funds even more but was required). Sunday we got a bit done at home, which helped me not feel so stressed. I got the stairway trim painted, as well as the hallways and daughter's bedroom trim. OH worked on rewiring the electrical downstairs. I got all the dishes done, bathed the dogs, fixed dinner and did some laundry. I also made OH some chocolate chip cookie brownies he wanted. Wasn't going to deny him :winkwink:


Spoiler
My Future Mini-Trucker shirt, cut by OH's buddy's girlfriend:


The back:


The outside of the prison:

Part of the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" was filmed here. They had some movie props on display.

Last year at a Tennesee show:


This year:


Show held at the closed "Haunted" Mansfield Prison:


Last year:


This year:


My kids as we toured inside the prison:


Not sure how many of you are familiar with the rapper "Lil Wayne" but in 2004 he used one of the cells at the prison to shoot part of his music video. Kind of neat to see.

 

We were a bit creeped out, especially by the odd rope tied the the bent bar to my right side in this photo...
​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love your pics Jyllian! Seems like you've had tons of fun :D

Thanks for the belly compliments! I'm enjoying the attention haha

I don't think that the company I use to work for understood my resignation letter as they phoned me about an hour ago. WTF :growlmad: I didn't answer but would appreciate if they left me alone!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Pam. I would totally pick up if they call you again and pretend to be an answering machine... "I'm sorry. You have reached Pamela who is no longer employed with your company and now on her maternity leave. If you have any questions or concerns regarding your workload, please contact someone who is currently employed with your company. Thank you. BEEEEEEEP."


----------



## mdscpa

Love reading your updates Jyllian and seeing all those photos make think i'm close by.... :dance: Love your shirt.

:rofl: at the answering machine comment.... :rofl:

We are here for work as nothing is happening back home. We have plans on moving to Canada or Europe hoping it'll happen soon. DH is studying for CMA (Cert. Management Accoountant) and hopefully that'll help. We have immediate families scattered there including US so it'll be totally different than here with no relatives at all. :haha: DH is working here in one of the biggest construction companies (Saudi Binladen Group) yeah you read that right the owners were actually brothers of the dead Osama. Don't you worry they're the good guys they have broken ties with their brother long time ago when he chose to be a terrorist.


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks for the bday wishes ladies but mine isn't until august, it was my mom and grandpas bdays we were celebrating :) I was def sooo relieved I didn't slip and now were in the hime stretch till reveal!

Laura- so glad baby is ok!! Be careful!!!

Dani- glad you're not as stressed!! :) It must be great to have the nursery coming along ! 

Cheryl- love the nursery idea! Sounds awesome! Good job being productive!

Pam and daphne - how are your symptoms today? 

Jess- sorry you're not feeling well, hope it doesn't progress!

Michelle- I hope your numbers are sky high today! Stop temping! 

Jyllian- glad you had a fun wknd! I saw that brownie/cookie pic on fb- YUM!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Omg Pam can you please do what J suggested that'd be hilarious!!! What nerve of them calling you!!! I don't blame you for not answering!!

Daph- wow that's interesting your DH works for bin ladens brothers! Move to canada or US!!!! You'll be close !!! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Happy birthday to you mom and grandpa then... :D

Symptom-wise got another punching pressure last night and happened a couple of times not just once like the last 2 nights. Really not sure why it happens at night. Used to the feeling so for the first time i didn't shout... :haha: Same feeling like something is going to come out and explode (like when you try to push a rock solid poo TMI :rofl) that feeling. Then i get BH. Then lots of Adam's hiccups. More hiccups as well early in the morning.


----------



## mdscpa

We prefer Canada as my sister and aunts are there and almost all of DH's aunts/uncles/cousins (from his mom's side) are there. In US, i have no relatives only DH's dad and oldest brother are there.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Move here Daphne, move here! :yipee: Your have many of your BnB relatives in the US :winkwink: Canada sounds good to me... that's close enough!

Pam I have the opposite problem you had with work... we are entering our busy season (summertime) and lately the chemist has been doing some of my daily tasks and it's kind of annoying me because it takes away from my day. I don't want my boss to see of feel like I'm incapable or slowing down because of the pregnancy. I'm sure she doesn't bust still... People will have pleeenty of weeks to do my jobs when I'm on ML.


----------



## mdscpa

<3 the BnB relatives... :thumbup: God willing we can move soon.....


----------



## melewen

Laura so glad chip is ok! And you got an adorable ultrasound out of the ordeal, even if it probably worried you for a while. Look at those little arms!!

Dani that sucks you failed the GD test! My best friend failed her first one and passed the second, along with a couple girls from Bradley class, so I'm sure you're fine but going for a 3 hour.. Yuck. 

Kenna your bump is so adorable! 

Daphne move to the U.S.!! Just kidding :) Canada is close enough! Randomly all of DH's family is in Canada too and we almost went up there for a second wedding full blown Pakistani style. That would've been fun! We should have a convention in like Chicago sometime! Sorry Jess.. :rofl:

Jess sorry you're feeling sick but yay for an easy week! I'm feeling pretty relaxed too, just 3 shots to get before I talk to that client but they're weird shots.. Including sparklers and shots at night! Not normally my thing.. Rest up girl!

Pam I was going to suggest you change your voicemail! "You have reached the voicemail box of *robotic voice* Pam WunnaBubba. If you are calling for personal reasons please press one, or wait until the beep. If you are calling because I used to work there but no longer work there, please hang up and dial someone who cares" hahaha. If they call again I'd send a very firm email!

Jyllian of course I've been following your weekend on FB but that's awesome OH's dad paid for the trip! Also love those jean shorts :haha: so comfy! I got the cutest outfit at motherhood this weekend but the top is a medium--all they had--and it's just a bit too big, blah. So cute though! They're out everywhere else so I figure I'll just try to take it in or something.
https://s13.postimg.org/fh529k3tz/image.jpg

Mary welcome to the constipation club! :rofl: we all get so excited when we get a big poo and of course come here to brag. The first tri I couldn't stomach the veggies we usually eat (we used to be vegan and still eat an ungodly amount of veggies! Especially kale and spinach) and I got some fiber gummies which helped. I got some prune juice (seriously!) too and prunes and they worked almost too well! I also got the smooth moves tea which I haven't tried yet since now we're eating our regular enormous amounts of fiber anyway. I got protein & fiber cereal at whole foods too which is awesome because we need so much protein during pregnancy. It has like 13g protein + a cup of milk makes it a 20g meal! Pretty awesome for breakfast. You have morning sickness and didn't with Aiden.. It's a :pink:!

Michelle I'm sure it's just a wonky temp! When do you expect your results back? I like to obsess :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys. I know I should stop temping. I'm hoping the doctors office calls in the next couple of hours with good results. I'm wondering if my temps could be affected since I stopped progesterone? Luckily, that is one of the things they tested for this morning so I'll know how my levels are.


----------



## mdscpa

Patiently waiting for your results Michelle. FX for a great numbers.... I just dont understand why they asked you to stop progesterone. Other ladies here continued taking them until end of 1st tri.


----------



## melewen

I don't get why they asked you to stop either. I told my doc I had been using progesterone cream and she gave me a script for suppositories saying it might help but won't hurt! Fx

Oh and I'm so excited about V day!! I've been looking forward to it especially for about a month :D


----------



## mdscpa

I didnt take progesterone early on but when i was having abdominal pain and found out i got an infection i was prescribed with progesterone as one of the medicines not for the infection of course but was advised to take it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I thought it was strange they stopped your progesterone, as well, Michelle. If you still have some, id still use it until it's gone. As the others ladies have said, it can only help. Anyway, I can't wait to hear ur results today. FX!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Blaaaaaaah. Such a Monday for me. Work is hectic (good for passing time quickly, and of course I still manage to BnB during the day!). I have yet to receive an email from the program instructor/scheduler lady regarding my volunteer ultrasound this Wednesday. It's the one I'm really looking forward to, as I've been told they have a 3D machine and give you a CD of photos as well as a DVD. I called the school early last week (I think?) and the guy that has something to do with the program as well told me the lady doesn't have a personal phone line but usually emails volunteers the weekend prior to an appointment. OK... :shrug: No email. I sent an email inquiring about my appointment and asking for details regarding the location and such, if I need any paperwork from my doctor or anything else and carbon copied the program guy hoping that will help get me a response. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow morning, I'm calling him again. I am taking time off work and traveling a little ways to do this so it's be nice to have some instruction other than a date and time...

Also, OH texted me saying he thinks he's about to get laid off work. Ugh... not what I need to hear right now :nope: He's got a bad feeling because his boss just hired another guy which makes absolutely no sense, seeing as the workload isn't divided up in an organized, productive fashion with the workers they have now. The job they are currently on was supposed to be finished like a month ago I think. Sometimes - many times - OH is left with small odds and ends jobs to do, not utilizing his full capabilities and it gets boring and drags the day on for him. He took this job with enthusiasm and excitement, not just because it was a job and income but because it was something he could see himself really getting involved in. He has done SO much work at home and has really surpassed mine and his own expectations of himself and was really looking forward to utilizing and improving his newly found skills and learning more. He's really capable of more and I just hope he finds a job/career that fits, where he is actually excited to go to work and be a part of something.

Looking forward to our first birthing class this Wednesday eve though! I'm more excited for OH and anxious to meet others expecting couples as well as spending some time with OH and learning together.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, thank u for the many tips!! :) And its funny you mentioned me being sick with this LO being a sign of it being a girl because I said the same to dh. Is that an old wives tale? Do u know?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, I actually took a tablet of progesterone on Saturday just because I felt better trying to wean myself off of it. I'm so curious to see what my levels are at.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh no Jyllian, hope OH's gut is wrong and he'll stay there it's really not a good timing if it happens. But if it does (FX not), i hope he finds something that is more stable and he loves..... FX you get a response from the volunteer scans....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I'm anxiously waiting too. I have everything crossed for you! And I mean everythinggg!!! Hopefully these nurses dont torture us today, making us wait too long! I'm so obsessed with beta #s and pregnancy tests...lol. Cant wait to hear good news back from you! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Jyllian, sorry about OH. I hope he gets the job thing sorted out soon and finds a job he loves. That's so frustrating.


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- that stinks about OHs job! :( I really hope he finds something. now is a good time to start applying to places! 

Michelle- fx so tightly for you 

Daph- where in canada would you move? Curious since Canada is big !! I hope you can move soon!


----------



## mdscpa

Probably in Vancouver. :D


----------



## Jrepp

Michellebelle said:


> I know I shouldn't be temping... But I had a HUGE drop today, below my coverline so I'm a little worried. I'm getting bloodwork again this morning, so hopefully I'll have some answers.

Good luck on your blood test. I will say a quick prayer that your numbers come back higher.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Did you all have constipation issues in early pregnancy? I have been a bit constipated and it causes my lower back to hurt SO bad every am when I wake up :-\. Anyone know of any good tricks to cure this?!

I've been constipated this whole time. I wish I had a magical cure but I don't. You can take Colace to help and drink lots of water.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess, thanks for the tip on the head rest. I'm planning on doing some research first. I've never seen one before and didn't even know it was available.
> I hope you feel better soon! My cold is still lingering and I also have so much to do.
> 
> Michelle, maybe the stress of upcoming nrs has caused you a bad night's sleep? Maybe that is why your temp is low or just hormones. I have faith that all will be well with your nrs later. :hugs:
> 
> Mary, I have been on iron tables since I found out I was pregnant and they added to pregnancy constipation. I've had a few days on the loo crying and found Lactulose syrup to be awesome!
> 
> Laura, I'm so happy Chip is okay :dance:
> 
> Dani, sorry about your test. Do you have to do the 3hr now or go back another day? I don't know how those tests work
> 
> AFM: Blackberry is working again so I'll be able to keep up better now with you ladies on my phone and laptop.
> 
> All the baby blankets, burp cloths, newborn and 0-3 months clothes have been washed. Waiting for them to dry and then I'll be able to pack and restore order in the nursery.
> 
> For now it is raining and I'm thinking that a nap is in order - urgh so hard to be on ML :rofl:

Yay for the inter webs working again. Sounds like you e made tons of progress in the nursery!



Wishing1010 said:


> 34 Weeks!https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150601_064355_zpsci4bkup7.jpg
> 
> Aww Dani, I am sorry to hear that. FX that it causes no issues!
> 
> Laura, glad Chip is ok, make sure you rest up!
> 
> Michelle, FX your numbers are great!
> 
> Mary, lots of constipation at first and since the third tri hit. Ugh!
> 
> Jess, sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well, hope you feel better soon!

Look at your bump! You look great!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ermahgerrrrrd... Always SO much to catch up on when I take the weekend off frm BnB :dohh: I'll try my best!
> 
> *Jess* - Yes, seriously the poo thing... ugh I have quite the opposite of a lack thereof. This weekend, especially last night, was bad. I keep telling OH that I've never ever had such a problem with going TOO much while pregnant and wondering when - and IF - the constipation issue will ever set in :rofl: I use The Bump app as well as Babycenter app for bumpies. OH and I have been talking about and are on the same page with wanting to hold Cameron a lot BUT also needing to make sure he gets "independent" time as well so he isn't always fussing to be held and also allowing him to nap in his bassinet/crib and NOT in someone's arms. Ooh I never thought about having someone at the hospital handling photos for us... I'm going to check into that! It's definitely a relief that we have a few options for sitters. To be clear, OH's mom doesn't have the drug issue... it's her kids that smoke marijuana in her house and that doesn't sit well with me (if anyone was getting the wrong idea about that). I did tell my boss that I plan to work all the way up until I go into labor. I won't stick around work long at all if contractions start and definitely if my water breaks! Cameron could come at a fast pace and I want to be sure I have enough time for an epi if I feel I need it! Wow the map really shows how spread out we are! So neat! BOO on the cold... hope it goes away quickly.
> 
> Thanks *Daphne*. We were very bust over the weekend so I don't think OH really did anything concerning applications for a different job :nope: I'm sure he will take the time soon to tackle that... I hope, anyways... That's SO scary regarding ISIS! Hoping that mess stays far enough away from you guys. Do you and DH live there for employment reasons? I think you should move over here closer to us! That's interesting about 39 weeks being full-term. Both of my kiddos came at least a week to a week and a half early... so I'm assuming Cameron may follow suit. Yay for ML!
> 
> Finding and adding you on Facebook *Laura*! Hard to believe you've hit the 10 week mark! Time is going by so fast! Glad you and Baby Chip are OK after the fall... be careful!
> 
> *Mary* I totally hear ya on the sore boobies! And yes, especially after birth. Yowzas! My milk didn't come in until a day or two after giving birth and WOW. I'm hoping Cameron is hungry and we get the hang of nursing because I'm going to need his help. I joke with OH that I'll have the baby on one side and him on the other :laugh2: Wish I could be more help with the poo issues but I seem to have the opposite problem :shrug:
> 
> Love the shower photos *Pam*! Wow, you got A LOT of nice things! Enjoy your ML. Sounds like you got more work to do at home... but it's well worth it! Gosh your bump is so perfect and round! And gorgeous! You and Daphne are getting SO many nice items from friends, family and coworkers!
> 
> *Kirsty* I don't know how you do it?! All the walking as well as caring for an infant while being pregnant. I do good enough to handle myself right now and it helps tremendously that my kids are older. I can't believe your almost halfway!!!
> 
> Happy halfway mark *Fi*!
> 
> Good job refraining from slipups *Jamie* :thumbup: Happy belated birthday! Excited for when you tell everyone the news!
> 
> 
> *Cheryl* I totally agree... nesting sucks! Impressive you have such detailed ideas for the nursery. Sounds awesome, can't wait to see photos as it's coming along! Happy V-Day!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Michelle* you better burn that thermometer woman!!!
> 
> Don't worry *Dani*, I've seen a lot of woman on the Facebook groups failing... I keep blaming myself for posting all of my yummy food and treats :winkwink: FX for your 3 hour test!
> 
> Lovely, adorable bump *Kenna*! Your are defo all belly! Not much longer now...
> 
> *AFM* - We did go to the show on Saturday. OH's dad went and basically funded the trip for us which was very generous of him. I was sure to thank him for going and for his help. It was a beautiful day, sunny and hot. Had a good time and even got to tour the haunted prison which was pretty interesting! Got my pregnancy belly piercing bar in the mail. It's super long but I managed to cut it down some. We went grocery shopping later than evening after we got back (which totally screwed up my funds even more but was required). Sunday we got a bit done at home, which helped me not feel so stressed. I got the stairway trim painted, as well as the hallways and daughter's bedroom trim. OH worked on rewiring the electrical downstairs. I got all the dishes done, bathed the dogs, fixed dinner and did some laundry. I also made OH some chocolate chip cookie brownies he wanted. Wasn't going to deny him :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> My Future Mini-Trucker shirt, cut by OH's buddy's girlfriend:
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> The outside of the prison:
> 
> Part of the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" was filmed here. They had some movie props on display.
> 
> Last year at a Tennesee show:
> 
> 
> This year:
> 
> 
> Show held at the closed "Haunted" Mansfield Prison:
> 
> 
> Last year:
> 
> 
> This year:
> 
> 
> My kids as we toured inside the prison:
> 
> 
> Not sure how many of you are familiar with the rapper "Lil Wayne" but in 2004 he used one of the cells at the prison to shoot part of his music video. Kind of neat to see.
> 
> 
> 
> We were a bit creeped out, especially by the odd rope tied the the bent bar to my right side in this photo...
> ​

I followed your weekend on Facebook. Looks like you had a great time! That was kind of your so's dad to pick up the tab on the whole trip!



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Love your pics Jyllian! Seems like you've had tons of fun :D
> 
> Thanks for the belly compliments! I'm enjoying the attention haha
> 
> I don't think that the company I use to work for understood my resignation letter as they phoned me about an hour ago. WTF :growlmad: I didn't answer but would appreciate if they left me alone!!!

If they call back answer and tell them you no longer work for them, consult the manual you wrote. Did they leave a voicemail?



MamaBunny2 said:


> Blaaaaaaah. Such a Monday for me. Work is hectic (good for passing time quickly, and of course I still manage to BnB during the day!). I have yet to receive an email from the program instructor/scheduler lady regarding my volunteer ultrasound this Wednesday. It's the one I'm really looking forward to, as I've been told they have a 3D machine and give you a CD of photos as well as a DVD. I called the school early last week (I think?) and the guy that has something to do with the program as well told me the lady doesn't have a personal phone line but usually emails volunteers the weekend prior to an appointment. OK... :shrug: No email. I sent an email inquiring about my appointment and asking for details regarding the location and such, if I need any paperwork from my doctor or anything else and carbon copied the program guy hoping that will help get me a response. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow morning, I'm calling him again. I am taking time off work and traveling a little ways to do this so it's be nice to have some instruction other than a date and time...
> 
> Also, OH texted me saying he thinks he's about to get laid off work. Ugh... not what I need to hear right now :nope: He's got a bad feeling because his boss just hired another guy which makes absolutely no sense, seeing as the workload isn't divided up in an organized, productive fashion with the workers they have now. The job they are currently on was supposed to be finished like a month ago I think. Sometimes - many times - OH is left with small odds and ends jobs to do, not utilizing his full capabilities and it gets boring and drags the day on for him. He took this job with enthusiasm and excitement, not just because it was a job and income but because it was something he could see himself really getting involved in. He has done SO much work at home and has really surpassed mine and his own expectations of himself and was really looking forward to utilizing and improving his newly found skills and learning more. He's really capable of more and I just hope he finds a job/career that fits, where he is actually excited to go to work and be a part of something.
> 
> Looking forward to our first birthing class this Wednesday eve though! I'm more excited for OH and anxious to meet others expecting couples as well as spending some time with OH and learning together.

Does the chemist already know your job? Perhaps they are trying to learn before you go just in case. The more others do for you the more bnb time you have :) Sorry about ohs job situation. I hope he keeps his job, or finds a replacement soon. Which birthing class are you taking? Will you share info?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Cheryl, thank u for the many tips!! :) And its funny you mentioned me being sick with this LO being a sign of it being a girl because I said the same to dh. Is that an old wives tale? Do u know?

Supposedly morning sickness is associated with having a girl, but I was so incredibly sick and definitely a boy is in me. 

AFM: not sure what's going on with my body. I have a really bad sore throat and stuffy nose but not nauseous or coughing. I wonder if the tdap vaccine lowered my immune system enough to get a cold started but not enough for it to explode. Either way I took some cold medicine that's safe after the first trimester and am going to take some more in a bit. It's shocking that I went this long without getting any kind of cold and now that I'm on the last leg of this thing I'm starting to catch something.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jamie*
Symptom wise today I just have a lot of lower abdomen pressure. Like af pains and lower back (almost in my tailbone) pains. 
Oh and don't forget heartburn :haha:

Other than that I'm not having much symptoms

*Michelle*
Any news on your numbers yet? I've been keeping FX for you and starting to cramp now haha :flower:

*Jyllian*
:rofl: maybe I should pretent answer like that!

If it comes up at work you can always tell your boss that you didn't ask anyone to do it as you are more than capable of doing your work. 

I hope the lady responds to your email soon as we are all looking forward to the scan in 3D coming Wednesday :dance: Also enjoy the birthing class Wednesday

Sorry about OH and work too :( Not fair that every so often you have to be saddled up with his work problems. Must be so frustrating and I hope he can get something more permanent soon if it does end badly.

*Jess*
I've only managed to wash all of the clothes etc. Still struggling to get it all dry and then more progress will be made.

Nobody left me a voicemail. I would have preferred them to leave one so that I could decide as to whether I want to respond or not. Hopefully they won't call again!

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Michellebelle

Not yet! I was hoping they would call before lunch, but no such luck. Thanks everyone for praying for and keeping your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that sucks about OH! Hope his intuitions are off :( keep us updated. 

Daphne Vancouver is so nice! DH has mentioned moving there. Just wish we could all move there before the babies.. they have such good maternity leave policies!! :rofl:

Bumpdate day! Today is a special one, since little man has reached viability! 
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/24-weeks.jpg

And of course, the gif!
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/24-weeks.gif


----------



## MamaBunny2

Well I guess it is official... OH's boss did tell him he would be laid off and today is his last day for now :cry: Ugh... WHY does this have to happen AGAIN?! So much going on right now and coming up this month and the couple months following. Not happy but nothing I can do but just hope and pray he applies for as many jobs he can and SOMETHING more stable comes along sooner rather than later. I'm devastated.

Jamie the chemist does know my basic lab procedures as I trained him when he joined the company nearly a year ago. I just think he does it because he can or maybe has not much to do in the morning or sees me "busy" working (more like busy on BnB lol) at my desk and wants to help a bit. Here's the link to a list of the classes my my hospital offers:

https://www.firelands.com/services/maternity-pediatrics/classes.aspx

I'm taking the Childbirth Preparation class (it's once a week, for four weeks) and the Breastfeeding Basics class (2 hour class on a weekend morning). I just noticed there is a Breastfeeding and Return to Work class... I might sign up for that one and take it after Cameron is here, before I go back to work if I've established breastfeeding.

I think the nurse at my doctor's office mentioned that Tdap vaccine to me. She said the used to give it to the mother after baby was born, but now offer it prenatally. I can choose whether to get it or not and my first instinct is NO just because I want to avoid any more needles! My OH is iffy on vaccines, saying he feels in some cases it makes you sick rather than immune :shrug: We will be vaccinating Cameron, however.

Cheryl forgot your bumpdate is today! You're V-Day pose makes me think of "SUPERSTAR!" :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, I'm sorry to hear about OH's job :(. Things always have to happen at the worst times, huh?! Ugh. Maybe this will lead him down a better career path...I hope so anyway. My fingers are EXTRA crossed for both of our OHs to get into better jobs! I'm sorry your going through this right now. 

Thank u all for the tips on constipation! LoL. At least I know I'm not alone in this battle! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, your bump looks absolutely amazing! ;)

Same with yours, Cheryl. I LOVE how you design all of your bump pics from different angle's. 

Both of you momma's are looking great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Jyllian, I'm so sorry about OH :nope: I really hope that he gets something new very fast so that you don't have to stress.

Cheryl, I love your bumpdates! You look great and your belly is really starting to show now :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I decided to go buy a WalMart cheapie today, just to see how dark it is and the test line came up DARK before the dye could even finish passing through the strip, so within like 3 secs, lol. Its now darker than the control. I already figured it would be but was curious anyhow :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh Mary you're making me want to POS :laugh2: I nearly bought a Dollar Tree cheapie the other week :dohh:

Instead of getting all bent outta shape and freaking out - because, really, this isn't by OH's doing and pretty much out of his hands as far as the layoff goes, and also being a spazz won't help matters - I'm trying to be as supportive and proactive as I can. I found numerous job listings that were posted within the last 3 days off of four different websites specializing in job posts. Many seem like very good opportunities. I hope OH does his part and applies for most, if not all, of them as soon as he gets home today.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just realized I completely missed 6-7 pages from just today! Lol. I didn't realize how much I missed in just a short few hrs! We have a chatty bunch today :). I'll have to go back and catch up!


----------



## Michellebelle

Well. it's not looking so good. Got the results back today, and hcg was at 625 (Thursday it was 305) and progesterone was at 26. The nurse said on the plus side, my numbers are increasing but definitely not near what they like to see. She said that they want to give every pregnancy as much of a chance, and want me to go in for another set of bloodwork in a week and an ultrasound (if nothing happens before then).

Feeling pretty sad, but if it is going to happen, I'd rather it be sooner than later so I can get onto trying again.


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian so sorry to hear about OH :hugs: but you're right this is not DH's fault. Being a supportive wife is what he needs in this time and hopefully he applies for more job as soon as he can and land on something stable.... FX

Mary, you make me curious what my lines will be if i POAS this late. You think anyone did that before? POAS when baby is early term seems so crazy :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:hugs: Michelle, not really sure if the progesterone needs to rise as well so i cant really give an insight about it. As to HCG, yours is rising and as i recall doubling becomes slower or requires more time as you go further. Every women have different hcg levels that could be normal for you. Can't they do a transvaginal scan sooner than next week? I know some require a certain level of hcg before they do any early scsn but at 5w2d they definitely can see something. That's the earliest scan i got. CROSSING EVERYTHING FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no, Michelle! :( Are they having u take ur progesterone again? I hope so! I will seriously be praying for you every single day! Maybe you have "vanishing twin syndrome" and thats messing with ur levels...? That does happen. I know there's nothing I can ever say to make this situation any better. I wish I could give u a giant hug right now. Here's a virtual hug for now... :hugs: I am really hoping things turn around for the best. Tons of sticky dust heading your way... Love you Michelle! Keep your head up, as hard as that can be. More hugs! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I do know the levels need to exceed 1000 before am u/s can detect the sac. But I agree with what Daphne said about everyone's "normal" is different when it comes to HCG, Michelle. Hopefully this is your norm and all is good! I'll be praying!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! And I asked about the progesterone, and they said no, my levels are good enough that I shouldn't take it anymore. I am skeptical, but I guess I'll follow what they say.


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I hope everything is ok! I know it's stressful when all we can do is trust the doctors and faith :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! We will see how this week goes. Thanks for all the support, everyone! I'm just going to try to relax and see what happens. And if I do miscarry, I'm going to have a giant glass of wine AND a giant cup of coffee. :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Midnight is coming soon! I am almost 26 years old! Aiden says "Mom, you ARE old!!!" LOL! Kids....:haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Happy birthday Mary! 

Michelle- I'm so sorry you didn't get the reassuring news we were all hoping for. I want to keep believing that everything will be ok. Wine is def a great idea as a backup plan! Lots and lots of wine!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Happy early birthday, Mary!!!


----------



## melewen

Michelle :hugs: sorry it wasn't the news you were hoping for. Like Pam said in the other thread there are plenty of positive stories out there with a slow hcg rise!! Got everything crossed for you :) it will be a long wait for all of us to see that u/s!

Jyllian that sucks!!! You're being awesome and supportive though :) but I know it will stress you with everything going on. What kind of work does OH do?

Daphne POAS!!! :rofl:

Happy birthday Mary!


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Well I guess it is official... OH's boss did tell him he would be laid off and today is his last day for now :cry: Ugh... WHY does this have to happen AGAIN?! So much going on right now and coming up this month and the couple months following. Not happy but nothing I can do but just hope and pray he applies for as many jobs he can and SOMETHING more stable comes along sooner rather than later. I'm devastated.
> 
> Jamie the chemist does know my basic lab procedures as I trained him when he joined the company nearly a year ago. I just think he does it because he can or maybe has not much to do in the morning or sees me "busy" working (more like busy on BnB lol) at my desk and wants to help a bit. Here's the link to a list of the classes my my hospital offers:
> 
> https://www.firelands.com/services/maternity-pediatrics/classes.aspx
> 
> I'm taking the Childbirth Preparation class (it's once a week, for four weeks) and the Breastfeeding Basics class (2 hour class on a weekend morning). I just noticed there is a Breastfeeding and Return to Work class... I might sign up for that one and take it after Cameron is here, before I go back to work if I've established breastfeeding.
> 
> I think the nurse at my doctor's office mentioned that Tdap vaccine to me. She said the used to give it to the mother after baby was born, but now offer it prenatally. I can choose whether to get it or not and my first instinct is NO just because I want to avoid any more needles! My OH is iffy on vaccines, saying he feels in some cases it makes you sick rather than immune :shrug: We will be vaccinating Cameron, however.
> 
> Cheryl forgot your bumpdate is today! You're V-Day pose makes me think of "SUPERSTAR!" :rofl:

Your classes look like fun! Mine were a few hours one day and not nearly As in depth as I would want them to be. Sorry about your oh getting laid off. I hope he finds a better job soon.



Michellebelle said:


> Well. it's not looking so good. Got the results back today, and hcg was at 625 (Thursday it was 305) and progesterone was at 26. The nurse said on the plus side, my numbers are increasing but definitely not near what they like to see. She said that they want to give every pregnancy as much of a chance, and want me to go in for another set of bloodwork in a week and an ultrasound (if nothing happens before then).
> 
> Feeling pretty sad, but if it is going to happen, I'd rather it be sooner than later so I can get onto trying again.

I'm sorry your levels aren't rising as quickly as you want them too. I have heard numerous success stories about slow rising hcg levels - hopefully you pr story can be added to the list. I am a bit concerned that they aren't monitoring you more closely to rule out ectopic. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Midnight is coming soon! I am almost 26 years old! Aiden says "Mom, you ARE old!!!" LOL! Kids....:haha:

It's after midnight there......happy birthday.

AFM: just finished a blog on how much I'm struggling, check it out if you get a chance,


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556d4f3457dcb.gif

:rofl: on Aiden's comment!!!! Wishing you a blessed years to come and a healthy pregnancy and baby bubble :rofl:




https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556d4f87b12d7.gif

:hugs: So sorry about your struggles Jess. Fx they don't last long. :hugs:




https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z556d4fbf930a1.gif


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers are crosed, Michelle. Number are going up, so that's a really good thing. I don't think progesterone has to rise


----------



## Wishing1010

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: wooooooo!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 32 weeks, Jess!!!

Michelle, I am sorry your numbers were not more reassuring but I hope they continue to rise. :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg i have had stabbing pains almost all night and this morning. Feels like someone is repeatedly stabbing my cervix lol. Shelby must be hitting something! Wish she would stop :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u all for the birthday wishes! :)

Happy 32 weeks, Jess!

Kenna, I hope Shelby moves over a bit so your pain goes away! I can only imagine how your feeling right now....I mean, I am aching from constipation and I thought this was bad! Lol. Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I took my temp today, out of curiosity...lol. Its still in the 98.5 range so now I'm going to leave it alone! :haha: 

Now my ticker obsession can start again, since it changes tomorrow... I just love my weekly updates! :) lol.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I survived my first day back at work!! All of the kids love Luca which made things 1000x easier. 

Today didn't go to plan. It's 11:52 and both kids have gone down for a nap without any lunch in them. :shrug: lots of cuddles with my little Luca now. 


Any labour updates Daphne? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, hope your feel better soon Kenna. How's Shelby's position at your last appointment? 

Mary - don't temp the temp. :haha: Keep the thermometer away. Maybe you can ask DH about it. Really glad it's still up though. Yay for 6 weeks tomorrow. You can actually check it at 12:00 midnight tonight mine changes at that time always wanna check it before dozing to sleep. :D other tickers changes late in the morning. Hoping lilypie won't screw it this time. :rofl:

Kirsty - so glad you didn't have a hard first day of work. As to labour symptoms, still the same. Nightly pressure/pain, stronger BH, white creamy discharge (no plugs or anything :shrug:). Guess i'll still carry Adam for few more weeks.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm happy your first day back at work went well! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, Daphne, yea mine changes at 12a.m as well. I check when I wake up to pee every a.m around 2, lol. And yes, FX lillypie doesn't mess up on us again!! At least I have a back up ticker, just incase this time! ;)
And I wasn't planning to temp today but I literally woke up with it in my hand! :rofl: I must have grabbed it from under my pillow in my sleep! Haha


----------



## mdscpa

Old habits die hard. :rofl: :haha: Mind tells stop, body wants otherwise. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks! We will see how this week goes. Thanks for all the support, everyone! I'm just going to try to relax and see what happens. And if I do miscarry, I'm going to have a giant glass of wine AND a giant cup of coffee. :)

Don't be planning on that wine and coffee soon - I have a good feeling for you and even though you should not be temping I'm glad it went up :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Midnight is coming soon! I am almost 26 years old! Aiden says "Mom, you ARE old!!!" LOL! Kids....:haha:

https://i.imgur.com/af002rE.jpg



Wishing1010 said:


> Omg i have had stabbing pains almost all night and this morning. Feels like someone is repeatedly stabbing my cervix lol. Shelby must be hitting something! Wish she would stop :(

I know that annoying feeling - when Matthew does it it hurts real bad and then it feels like my bum is going to explode :haha:

I hope she stopped and you were able to get some rest!



Kirsty3051 said:


> I survived my first day back at work!! All of the kids love Luca which made things 1000x easier.
> 
> Today didn't go to plan. It's 11:52 and both kids have gone down for a nap without any lunch in them. :shrug: lots of cuddles with my little Luca now.
> 
> 
> Any labour updates Daphne? :)

I'm glad your 1st day went well except for the not eating part :haha: I'm glad that everyone loves Luca too!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, Pam, I love the pics you always post up for all of us :) They crack me up :haha: Thank u for the furry birthday wishes! :rofl:

Michelle, as Pam said, although you shouldn't be temping, (I'm one to talk! Lol) I'm very happy your temp went back up! FX for you!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sorry things aren't seeming hopeful Michelle but FX everything turns out OK! :hugs:

Daphne I've found that since experiencing volcano emotions in first tri, I've mellowed out quite a bit and getting all worked up over certain thing just doesn't do any good :nope: What will get on my nerves is if he's unhappy with his work situation and doesn't meet me halfway with being proactive to change it! I mean, it's not even MY job or problem but I want to help any way I can.

Cheryl OH works for a construction company. Kinda sucks because if the weather isn't cooperative he can get called off. Or there's been a time or two when he's been called off yet other guys worked. Definitely not good for the paycheck :nope:

Happy birthday "old mommy" Mary! :happydance:

Jess I'm pretty excited to start our first class tomorrow! I've taken them each time but can't really recall everything. OH was anxious to take the class. I do remember someone's SO passing out during a birth video when I was pregnant with my son :rofl: Poor guy. It'll be nice quality time with OH. Happy 32 weeks!

Yay for surviving your first day back to work Kirsty!

AFM - My alarm went off as usual this morning and Cameron began kicking, punching and moving all over for what seemed like minutes on end! He kept going so I decided to roll from my left side to my right, starting to worry that perhaps when he woke he became entangled in the cord or something serious. He finally calmed a bit but then I could feel little, regular flutters like hiccups or twitches from within and felt them on my left side with my hand. Those kept going for quite some time. I thought the worst, maybe that he was choked by the cord and struggling :cry: OH was asleep the entire time but then I told him what was happening and he was just like "Just call the doctor" and rolled over or whatever. He also said because I was panicking and increasing my heart rate I was increasing the babies heart rate and I need to settle down :growlmad: I nearly started crying and got up to shower, hoping today wouldn't be a hormonally induced super emotional one. I've been feeling regular movements now so I'm sure everything is OK with Cameron, thank goodness. I Googled some at work and I guess noises like that can startle the baby. I do know Cameron has moved before when my alarm has went off, just not like he did today. It was outta control! I wish I could've consoled and cuddled him, poor guy.

Still haven't heard any response from the volunteer scan lady. I'm losing patience. If I don't get an email by noon today I'm calling the school and at least hopefully speaking to the guy I've talked to before and trying to figure something out. Not taking time off work and driving out of town for nothing!

Oh and OH did NOT get laid off. I'm not sure exactly what the deal is. He tells me he assumes he's getting laid off because of the new employee hired then tells me he is for sure laid off and his boss said so then told me later yesterday he actually isn't laid off. Something seems weird to me... I'm glad he still has a job but perhaps it's time to find one that's more stable and will financially provide.


----------



## laurac1988

MAry! Michelle! QUIT TEMPING! It's not telling you anything any more! Put the thermy away


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Lol, Pam, I love the pics you always post up for all of us :) They crack me up :haha: Thank u for the furry birthday wishes! :rofl:
> 
> Michelle, as Pam said, although you shouldn't be temping, (I'm one to talk! Lol) I'm very happy your temp went back up! FX for you!!

My pleasure - I enjoy searching for them :D

Hope you are having a lovely (pregnant) birthday so far. Bingo later?



MamaBunny2 said:


> Sorry things aren't seeming hopeful Michelle but FX everything turns out OK! :hugs:
> 
> Daphne I've found that since experiencing volcano emotions in first tri, I've mellowed out quite a bit and getting all worked up over certain thing just doesn't do any good :nope: What will get on my nerves is if he's unhappy with his work situation and doesn't meet me halfway with being proactive to change it! I mean, it's not even MY job or problem but I want to help any way I can.
> 
> Cheryl OH works for a construction company. Kinda sucks because if the weather isn't cooperative he can get called off. Or there's been a time or two when he's been called off yet other guys worked. Definitely not good for the paycheck :nope:
> 
> Happy birthday "old mommy" Mary! :happydance:
> 
> Jess I'm pretty excited to start our first class tomorrow! I've taken them each time but can't really recall everything. OH was anxious to take the class. I do remember someone's SO passing out during a birth video when I was pregnant with my son :rofl: Poor guy. It'll be nice quality time with OH. Happy 32 weeks!
> 
> Yay for surviving your first day back to work Kirsty!
> 
> AFM - My alarm went off as usual this morning and Cameron began kicking, punching and moving all over for what seemed like minutes on end! He kept going so I decided to roll from my left side to my right, starting to worry that perhaps when he woke he became entangled in the cord or something serious. He finally calmed a bit but then I could feel little, regular flutters like hiccups or twitches from within and felt them on my left side with my hand. Those kept going for quite some time. I thought the worst, maybe that he was choked by the cord and struggling :cry: OH was asleep the entire time but then I told him what was happening and he was just like "Just call the doctor" and rolled over or whatever. He also said because I was panicking and increasing my heart rate I was increasing the babies heart rate and I need to settle down :growlmad: I nearly started crying and got up to shower, hoping today wouldn't be a hormonally induced super emotional one. I've been feeling regular movements now so I'm sure everything is OK with Cameron, thank goodness. I Googled some at work and I guess noises like that can startle the baby. I do know Cameron has moved before when my alarm has went off, just not like he did today. It was outta control! I wish I could've consoled and cuddled him, poor guy.
> 
> Still haven't heard any response from the volunteer scan lady. I'm losing patience. If I don't get an email by noon today I'm calling the school and at least hopefully speaking to the guy I've talked to before and trying to figure something out. Not taking time off work and driving out of town for nothing!
> 
> Oh and OH did NOT get laid off. I'm not sure exactly what the deal is. He tells me he assumes he's getting laid off because of the new employee hired then tells me he is for sure laid off and his boss said so then told me later yesterday he actually isn't laid off. Something seems weird to me... I'm glad he still has a job but perhaps it's time to find one that's more stable and will financially provide.

Sorry you got scared this morning and that OH wasn't more supportive :hugs: I'm sure he would not get strangled by the chord and like you said the alarm probably just startled him, he got to jumping and then found that doing that was fun and just did it some more.

What is up with that OH and job :shrug: I would be confused too. Maybe like you said, he should continue to look for something that is more stable just to relieve some of the stress that you are feeling.


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- I'm sorry you were scared snd panicked! That's awful. I hope Cameron doesn't do that every morning from now on! That is super weird about OH saying his boss laid him off and then retracting that statement.. Is it possible he told you he was laid off bcuz he wants to quit.. And that being laid off sounds better to tell you then him quitting like last time.. But then maybe he changed his mind about quitting and so he said he's "not laid off" anymore.. No judgement.. Just seems more logical based on his previous job situation. Regardless, I hope he starts really looking for a new job! You don't need the stress!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah it does seem awfully weird. Makes me feel uneasy about him... And good point Jamie about prior occurrences, I never thought about it being a cover up for wanting to suddenly quit?! It's just NOT something that needs to be an issue right now. If he's wanting to quit his job he better find something before just up and leaving... I provided more than enough options to apply for. I'm about exhausted from everything, all the work at home and also holding it together hoping we can make ends meet and the stress from worrying if he will have a job or not.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh and now that I've texted my mom about getting a hold of the lady for the scan tomorrow, she texts be about going earlier. I was like "You mean leaving for the appointment earlier or changing the time to earlier?" and she said changing the time :saywhat: Really? I've had this appointment set for over a month now and am having a hard enough time getting a response for confirmation with the scheduling lady! I just said if she can't go it's fine I'll go by myself. Seriously...

I'm in such a mood today and very emotional :cry:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jyllian, where are you guys located?


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that is super weird about OH.. I feel like this is the end of a TV show and I have to wait for the next installment.. and sorry Camerone scared you!! He was probably just testing out his new muscles :)

I saw this today and thought of you ladies.. hilarious

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre...il&utm_term=0_268c1a65de-2ff54dc133-336352165


----------



## Jrepp

iPad going to die......quick bump pic. I'll catch up/respond when I get home.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great bump Jess!!! :dance:

How are you feeling?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Anyone heard anything from Brianna?


----------



## cutieq

Ladies, listen to Laura. Thermometer is bad lol

Wondering the same about Brianna...talk about a cliffhanger! :coffee:


----------



## melewen

Love the bump Jess!!

Forgot to link my 23 week bumpdate video here. I made a new intro and love it!! Check 'er out :D

https://youtu.be/XG-ODJ2tY8w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG-ODJ2tY8w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MamaBunny2

Chelsea we are located in Northern Ohio right off Lake Erie.

Right, Cheryl?! :rofl: On the _next_ episode of Jyllian and B... well, you'll just have to wait and see :winkwink: :laugh2:

OMG those comebacks are hilarious! Read the first three and lost it :rofl: I needed a good laugh!

Woohoo Jess! Will you have anymore scans or anything to determine if Luke has changed position?

I got on the school website where I'm _supposed_ to have my volunteer scan, found the program director's number, called and the message gave another number for ultrasound appointments so I called that... and got the scheduling lady's *voicemail*! So it's a START to hopefully getting in touch with this woman and figuring out what in the heck is really going on for tomorrow... And you bet your sweet ass I'm calling again in a few hours if I hear nothing back :coffee:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jyllian, I'll have to ask dh, but I know his company is building something near Cincinnati. Not sure what kind of drive that is. If it's a power plant or coal plant, they will hire a few local people for the construction, and then after construction is completed they offer jobs to anyone interested. You would have the rain out problem, but some companies will offer a guaranteed 40 hours depending on your position. Most weeks will be 50 or 60 hours of work though, and that's time and a half for the over time. If your interested in more I can find out exactly what they are building, because they do more than just plants. It's usually around 3 or 4 companies that are all contracted so he could potentially put in 3 or 4 resumes.


----------



## Twinsie

J- I'm sorry you're having an emotional day!! Deep breathes! Everything WILL be ok! If you don't get all the housework done in time for Cameron, life is not over. You'll eventually get it done! And OH won't be out of a job forever, he will hopefully find something soon and help provide! I hope! You fell in love with for a reason, I'm sure he is a good guy and will step up and prove himself once his baby needs him. Financially and all other ways. 

Jess- cute bump ! Read your blog, I'm so sorry you are struggling with waiting for a c section vs trying to flip Luke and risking what might happen during that process. I dont know much about the risks but I do think the most important thing is safety for you and Luke. This won't be your only baby so if you decide on the c section, next time around you may get your vaginal birth! All hope is not lost! 

Cheryl- watched your vlog, you're too funny. Nesting does sound sucky, i hate cleaning!! Lol and those comebacks are hilarious!


----------



## froggyfrog

N jyllian, I see that's pretty far away. But if he like construction, that might be something to look into around your area. Instead of residential, Comercial construction pays better.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Chelsea but that's quite a drive! We live in Sandusky and it's hours away from the Cincinnati area. I sooooo appreciate you mentioning it though! :hugs:

Thank you Jamie. Damn hormones today, I tell ya! OH called during his lunch break and we discussed how I'm feeling lately. Hoping he really ups his motivation and helps me get more done. I spent yesterday mostly painting the hallway leading to downstairs while he sat/laid on the couch after dinner. He mentioned going to buy the correct size cans for the new recessed lights but was "letting his food digest for a bit" while on the couch so after painting the hallway I went and laid in bed for a few until he can downstairs and laid with me and NOTHING happened. I eventually got up to go get my daughter from my ex husband (OH went with me) and when I got back I used the rest of the paint in the tray on the walls of the downstairs room (I'm sure you saw my Facebook post).

Nesting IS sucky. And my form of nesting requires MAJOR construction at home :dohh: I mean, things needed to be done anyways but a baby on the way ups the urgency! Just a lot of little odds and ends that need done. I can't lift and don't feel confident cutting down doors and definitely not messing with electrical :nope: All I can really do now is paint and shampoo the carpet in the nursery, as well as keep up with laundry, dishes and other housework.

Why hasn't the ultrasound lady called me yet?!?! :wacko:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani & Pam, Brianna has an upcoming appt on the 4th to figure out why AF isn't showing, as her betas were negative :-(. I will keep u posted when she tells me what's happening next.

I will have to read back on the past pages in a bit, or possibly tomorrow...Ive officially been hit with BAD "morning sickness", except it's all day. Today has been much much worse than the past few days :(. I have been in bed since I dropped Aiden off at school this a.m because I feel like I'm going to puke in the worst way but I can't!!! I wish I would so I could feel a little better, even if its only for 10 short minutes! I asked the baby to help mommy feel better so I can continue to eat healthy for the two of us... We'll see if she listens! Lol. I feel so blaaahh. Ugh. 

Jess I want to say Happy Birthday now JUST incase I dont make it on, although I'll sure ill be on early tomorrow. I seem to start feeling sick around 9a.m every day for the last 4 days. And it lasts until about 7pm. :-\. Here's to being pregnant! :rofl: It'll all be more then worth it though. I honestly thought I might get lucky cuz of how good I felt with Aiden. 
I guess ill go law back down now. Dh volunteered to go get aiden. I'm afraid of throwing up in the car and the only time I feel ok is when I'm sound asleep today. So much for dinner plans tonight! There's always this weekend, I hope... Lol.

And dont worry ladies, I am not temping anymore. I was just curious, as my thermometer was in my hand when I woke up and all...LOL. It truly was. I guess I forgot to truly put it away, besides under my pillow :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary as sucky as it is morning sickness is a good pregnancy symptom :)

I do however hope you feel bettetr soon :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had absolutely NONE with aiden (not like this anyway!) and he was a very healthy baby BUT, he was also a baby boy...Im now carrying a girl...lol :haha: I do know its a good sign though :). I said to dh this a.m that I cant wait even more for our u/s in 8 days because I feel the baby will be quite a bit bigger than the first one. She's def growing right along in there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Did any of you ladies have early pregnancy cramping? Like around 5-8 wks? I keep reading that what I'm feeling is normal as long as there's no bleeding with it but its just more comforting to hear it from you ladies, since I know you girls and all. Thanks in advance! 

Btw, its not like its horrible cramps, its just on and off pulling pains and lower backache. I keep reading its from my uterus preparing for pregnancy, which makes sense. I just dont remember any of this with Aiden, although I also wasn't paying attention to these feelings, nor was I aware of how common m/c can be so I wasn't worried when I felt stuff with him & so it didn't really stick in my memory, u know? I'm sure everything is fine, just looking for reassurance :)


----------



## cutieq

Sounds textbook Mary, I had tightness and pulling on and off.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Dani, from both DH & myself! Ive been worried & been worrying him as well today. It makes sense tho, seeing as I'm also feeling alot sicker too. Guess our little bubble must be going through one of its first growth spurts! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Lots and lots of cramps here! Felt like AF all the way through first trimester. Hope they aren't too uncomfortable!

My stupid leaky boobs embarrassed me. Went through my bra and shirt while working and again at home. Looks like nursing pads are a must now.


----------



## Twinsie

I had some pulling "pains" too Mary, def normal! 

Oh no Kenna!! Wow I didn't think that happened until after the baby comes and the milk really comes in!


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Great bump Jess!!! :dance:
> 
> How are you feeling?

Sickness wise pretty great, otherwise pretty crummy. See below



MamaBunny2 said:


> Chelsea we are located in Northern Ohio right off Lake Erie.
> 
> Right, Cheryl?! :rofl: On the _next_ episode of Jyllian and B... well, you'll just have to wait and see :winkwink: :laugh2:
> 
> OMG those comebacks are hilarious! Read the first three and lost it :rofl: I needed a good laugh!
> 
> Woohoo Jess! Will you have anymore scans or anything to determine if Luke has changed position?
> 
> I got on the school website where I'm _supposed_ to have my volunteer scan, found the program director's number, called and the message gave another number for ultrasound appointments so I called that... and got the scheduling lady's *voicemail*! So it's a START to hopefully getting in touch with this woman and figuring out what in the heck is really going on for tomorrow... And you bet your sweet ass I'm calling again in a few hours if I hear nothing back :coffee:

I would have to assume they would do one to verify position but you can definitely feel his head and butt on my sides so maybe palpitation is all they will do. Did you hear back from the ultrasound place?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Dani & Pam, Brianna has an upcoming appt on the 4th to figure out why AF isn't showing, as her betas were negative :-(. I will keep u posted when she tells me what's happening next.
> 
> I will have to read back on the past pages in a bit, or possibly tomorrow...Ive officially been hit with BAD "morning sickness", except it's all day. Today has been much much worse than the past few days :(. I have been in bed since I dropped Aiden off at school this a.m because I feel like I'm going to puke in the worst way but I can't!!! I wish I would so I could feel a little better, even if its only for 10 short minutes! I asked the baby to help mommy feel better so I can continue to eat healthy for the two of us... We'll see if she listens! Lol. I feel so blaaahh. Ugh.
> 
> Jess I want to say Happy Birthday now JUST incase I dont make it on, although I'll sure ill be on early tomorrow. I seem to start feeling sick around 9a.m every day for the last 4 days. And it lasts until about 7pm. :-\. Here's to being pregnant! :rofl: It'll all be more then worth it though. I honestly thought I might get lucky cuz of how good I felt with Aiden.
> I guess ill go law back down now. Dh volunteered to go get aiden. I'm afraid of throwing up in the car and the only time I feel ok is when I'm sound asleep today. So much for dinner plans tonight! There's always this weekend, I hope... Lol.
> 
> And dont worry ladies, I am not temping anymore. I was just curious, as my thermometer was in my hand when I woke up and all...LOL. It truly was. I guess I forgot to truly put it away, besides under my pillow :haha:

Thanks Mary. Just a few things that might help with your sickness......eat small frequent meals rather than 3 larger ones, it's better if you graze throughout the day and never ever let your stomach get empty. Try crackers and sprite before you get out of bed on the morning. If you have to, set your alarm and eat at night too. Ginger and peppermint are both good for nausea relief. Try taking your prenatal at night as it may be causing further issues.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Did any of you ladies have early pregnancy cramping? Like around 5-8 wks? I keep reading that what I'm feeling is normal as long as there's no bleeding with it but its just more comforting to hear it from you ladies, since I know you girls and all. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Btw, its not like its horrible cramps, its just on and off pulling pains and lower backache. I keep reading its from my uterus preparing for pregnancy, which makes sense. I just dont remember any of this with Aiden, although I also wasn't paying attention to these feelings, nor was I aware of how common m/c can be so I wasn't worried when I felt stuff with him & so it didn't really stick in my memory, u know? I'm sure everything is fine, just looking for reassurance :)

I think we all experienced early pregnancy cramping......I know I did. In fact I am still experiencing cramping.



Wishing1010 said:


> Lots and lots of cramps here! Felt like AF all the way through first trimester. Hope they aren't too uncomfortable!
> 
> My stupid leaky boobs embarrassed me. Went through my bra and shirt while working and again at home. Looks like nursing pads are a must now.

If you collect it you can freeze it for Shelby later. Sorry your boobs are misbehaving!

AFM: had a gigantic gush of fluid earlier and thought my water broke. Ronny forced me to go to labor and delivery to get check out. Had noticeable contractions but all tests for preterm labor came back normal. They can't seem to figure out why I am contracting so much but say I'm not in labor yet. No dialation. No effacement and cervix is still long. I'm still contracting every 4-8 minutes for about a minute each and have to come back if it gets worse.


----------



## melewen

Mary I had the cramping too. I was so scared! I'd run to the bathroom all the time just to check but of course there was never anything :)

Jess hate that you're going through this :( happy birthday though! I've got my fx that contractions stop by midnight there so you can have a proper day :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy birthday, Jess! Maybe he is trying to share your birthday with you! ;) Make sure you get plenty of rest, I hope everything eases up and he stays for a while longer. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

*37 Weeks 6 Days Pregnant Update:*

Went to the hospital today for our appointment since we can't make it tomorrow due to doc's schedule. We heard his heartbeat again. :yipee: Adam is measuring 2 days ahead with an estimated weight of 6.75 lbs and est. height of 19.5 inches. I know these are estimates so i checked https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart, and it looks like we're spot on. :dance: I was having BH while he's doing my scan and he asked if i'm having contractions because he felt my belly became so hard. Told him yeah, but it wasn't painful so we're good. Doc said everything looks great and Adam has engaged!!! I repeat engaged!!!!! :wohoo: We'll be back next week to monitor Adam's movement (progress maybe?) as per doc's own word. As expected he never did an internal exam... He said they'll do it once i'm having an irregular but painful contractions. Now we wait.

Edit: From here i'll stop taking baby aspirin and continue taking calcium and iron supplements.


----------



## Wishing1010

Great update, Daphne!!!!!!!!! So glad everything is perfect!

Jamie, the girls can start producing colostrum at really any point. I have had leakage for months but it was very minimal. Yesterday was the first day where it just kept coming! Not expected by any means lol


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna. 

Jamie, i agree with Kenna it's the colostrum that leaks milk will follow about a day or two after birth that's what i was told in our hospital and from some articles i read. 

Kenna, nursing pad will do the trick but please never try to express or extract it as this could lead to premature contractions and labour. I know you know that already. Just saying...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary*
I think it is pretty normal and that I speak for everyone if I say we all had cramping in some form or another during early pregnancy. 
Your uterus was the size of almost nothing and is going to have to stretch a lot now to make space for baby so there will be some pains coming still.

Like you said, as long as you are not bleeding it is all fine :hugs: Welcome to the club :D

*Kenna*
Sorry your boobs are misbehaving... 

Mine seems to like hot water so when I get into bath at night it's go time for the ladies :haha: I've heard from a few ladies that once baby is born and you struggle you should just take a nice warm bath to help and looks like there is truth in that for me at least.

Hoping you don't have anymore leaks :hugs:

*Jess*

https://i.imgur.com/kiaTutB.jpg

This one is partially for you but for me too. I saw him in a music video last night and I thought I was going to die because of all the hotness :haha:

I hope you have a better day and that the contractions have stopped. Weird that they cannot figure out why you are contracting!

*Daphne*
That is such a great update!!!!

I'm so glad that everything is perfect and that Adam is enganged. I guess this would explain all the pressure you are feeling down below :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah i am steering clear of the girls, told DH no more attention for them and he got sad! :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

I guessed so too Pam... I told him about the pain im having and he said it's normal.. :saywhat: telling me "it's because baby is dropping and putting a lot of pressure in your pelvic region" would be so much better than just hearing It's normal. :ninja: :gun: Anyways, i'm happy everything looks good.


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Yeah i am steering clear of the girls, told DH no more attention for them and he got sad! :rofl:

:rofl: DH is banned from touching them since they began to hurt... Glad DH is not alone... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Baby blankets and clothes are dry, I guess I need to start packing and restoring nursery order :sleep:


----------



## Wishing1010

All of our poor DH need to make their own forums about not being able to play with boobies! Haha!

Good luck, Pam! I have repacked my hospital bag 4 times lol!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, they really should! Boobs cause such horrible pain as the milk comes in!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sticking Together Until We All Touch A Boob :rofl:

I will be repacking the bag for the 4th time today :D


----------



## mdscpa

I haven't repacked mine yet. Will probably do tomorrow. DH will install the car seat as well as planned. :dance:

Jyllian - Happy 27 weeks!!!! Welcome to 3rd tri...

Mary - Happy 6 weeks!!!! :yipee:


Here's me and my deformed bump on the couch. :haha:

https://i58.tinypic.com/kchsly.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Daphne! It feels good to be 6 weeks....Only 6 weeks left until we hit the 12 week mark! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Can you believe your bubble is now forming limbs, nose and eyes? And a third of an inch. :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Can you believe your bubble is now forming limbs, nose and eyes? And a third of an inch. :wohoo:

Its so amazing! Our LOs grow so much in the first trimester! No wonder why I'm so sick! lol.


----------



## mdscpa

Did you show it to Aiden already? :D Sure he'll be amazed. Sorry you've been sick but at this stage I'd choose to have it just to feel like everything is going well as it should. :D


----------



## Michellebelle

Cute photo, Daphne! And it sounds like Adam is ready to make his entrance soon!


----------



## mdscpa

Michellebelle said:


> Cute photo, Daphne! And it sounds like Adam is ready to make his entrance soon!


Thanks.... :hugs: I'm crossing my fingers that he will in a week or two. No more than that :lol: :haha:

How are you feeling?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just can't believe how sick I am. Of course im happy to be pregnant and that this is caused from pregnancy but since I wasn't sick with Aiden and everything was A-Okay, I'd def choose not.to be sick if I could! Id actually feel better about things if I wasn't sick but that's only because of my past experience. Hopefully the sickness with subside soon! Until then, looks like I won't be going into the sunlight. I'm like a vampire because of the sun making both my nausea and migraines worse, lol. Blaaah! I keep praying to god that he helps me feel better quickly so both me and the baby can be extremely healthy! I make sure I ask for the baby to be healthy because of course id rather feel sick and be pregnant than not pregnant, 120%, it just stinks :(. I'm starting to worrying that I'll have to get fluids pumped into me because of this sickness and I never thought that would happen to me. I cant even put In words how amazing I felt during my first pregnancy so this part is all def very new to me! I'm not meaning to complain...At this point I keep wondering if I have the flu! Its been 5 days straight now without being able to leave the house :-\. A friends wedding is this weekend & they're doing their gender reveal so I reallyyyy hope I'm able to make it. And they're going to have some really yummy food there so I'm really hoping I have an appetite as well! :haha:

And yes, aiden saw the pic as soon as he got out of school on u/s day and he saw the ticker this a.m as well. He keeps thinking the baby is going to suddenly grow and come out in a month, lol. He wont believe me or the teachers when we tell him its a 9 month journey :haha: He's too cute and very anxious!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, i dont blame you for not wanting to be sick, who wants it? :rofl: esp. you have past experience with Aiden... I was sick early on but felt better after my first tri. So hopefully it won't stay long for you as well.... :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh Daphne, I just saw the post about ur appt! Yay! Cannot wait to see Adam's handsome little face! :wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm hoping it doesn't last past 1st trimester. With aiden I did throw up twice but it was literally a 10 sec thing each time and I felt better immediately. That stopped by 8-9wks so hopefully this sickness will stop around or before then as well! 
I'm def excited for our U/S next Wednesday...Baby is def growing the way she/he is supposed to right now!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary. Neither do I... :D Just so curious what he looks like, DH or me or mix or his grandparents.. Does he have hair or not... All these things are now popping in our heads... :D


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm hoping it doesn't last past 1st trimester. With aiden I did throw up twice but it was literally a 10 sec thing each time and I felt better immediately. That stopped by 8-9wks so hopefully this sickness will stop around or before then as well!
> I'm def excited for our U/S next Wednesday...Baby is def growing the way she/he is supposed to right now!

FX to that..... :yipee: Our next appointment is next Wednesday as well.... So exciting, more updates to look forward to.... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aww, I remember thinking about all of those things :). Have u had alot of heartburn? Old wives tales say heartburn means the baby has more hair BUT I did have heartburn with aiden and he only had a tiny bit of hair so idk how true that one is!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't last past 1st trimester. With aiden I did throw up twice but it was literally a 10 sec thing each time and I felt better immediately. That stopped by 8-9wks so hopefully this sickness will stop around or before then as well!
> I'm def excited for our U/S next Wednesday...Baby is def growing the way she/he is supposed to right now!
> 
> FX to that..... :yipee: Our next appointment is next Wednesday as well.... So exciting, more updates to look forward to.... :dance:Click to expand...

Wednesday will be a great day for us both! :happydance: 

And oh my goodness, only 15 days to go!!! Tomorrow it'll be exactly 2wks!! I'm so so sooo excited!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

I have heartburn every night.... I read about that as well but for some reason i just can't agree with it... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't last past 1st trimester. With aiden I did throw up twice but it was literally a 10 sec thing each time and I felt better immediately. That stopped by 8-9wks so hopefully this sickness will stop around or before then as well!
> I'm def excited for our U/S next Wednesday...Baby is def growing the way she/he is supposed to right now!
> 
> FX to that..... :yipee: Our next appointment is next Wednesday as well.... So exciting, more updates to look forward to.... :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wednesday will be a great day for us both! :happydance:
> 
> And oh my goodness, only 15 days to go!!! Tomorrow it'll be exactly 2wks!! I'm so so sooo excited!!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...


:dance: Yep, it'll be my LAST TWW for this pregnancy hoping i give birth before/on my EDD and not later... :haha:


----------



## melewen

We should take a poll on when we think Adam is coming!! I saw 39w2d :D that was completely random but I bet it will be within about 8-9 days! Can't wait to meet him!! 

Mary this is the size of your bubble this week!
https://s15.postimg.org/hi3x13uaz/image.jpg

Pam no napping on the job!!! More baby clothes folding!!! Get to it!! :rofl:

Have any of you done perineal massage? I can't seem to convince myself to do it when I hit 34 weeks but I know it reduces the chance of an episiotomy a lot. A friend of mine had a really bad botched episiotomy and is going under full anesthesia today for surgery to fix it!! I mean I don't want one anyway of course but that's terrifying! And she delivered at an incredible hospital where people come from all over the world to be treated.. Where I'm delivering! So yikes. That being said... Ew. Maybe I'll get over it in another 10 weeks

Hypnobabies comes today!!! :happydance: I got this package in the mail yesterday from a food company partner and they sent gift cards so we ordered our little man's co-sleeper bassinet last night too. We're getting close! We're nearly to the point where he could come home and have plenty of stuff.. Not that we want him to for another 15 weeks minimum!! But it feels good to be prepared. Just need a crib mattress and I think we're pretty solid! Pretty soon we'll just leave the rest to our registry I think

I read a really well-done study that said exercise has really no impact on your labor and birth except for prenatal yoga! In a quality study they showed that women who were made to do a prenatal yoga program had less pain in labor and their Lahore were 2.5 hours shorter! So off to the yoga mat for me again this morning :haha: whatever it takes!


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah happy 27 weeks Jyllian!! I always watch your progress as I know I'll catch up soon and I can't believe you're already in the 3rd trimester!! Where has time gone?!

Oh!!! This is a good one. DH is CONVINCED he has severe cuvade syndrome. I know your OH went through this too Jyllian. The funny part is he only has the fun symptoms like cravings and weight gain and being too tired to go to target with me :rofl: but the other day I was just chilling and I started to hear come from the office a video saying "cuvade syndrome is most common in.." And he watched CS videos for like 20 minutes! He's just going to use it as an excuse when he goes for our physical checkup thing that we have to do for our insurance to explain why he's gained ten pounds in six months! The man runs like 50 miles a week, I don't get how it's even possible. If I ran 50 miles a week I'd... Never mind, let's not even entertain such a horrific thought!


----------



## mdscpa

Another poll? :haha: I like 39w2 anything after 39w is what i want.... :haha: My guess at 39w4d June 15th. DH guessed June 24th 40w6d which i don't like of course :rofl: Adam's choice must be taken into consideration though. :rofl:

Keep those baby stuff coming Cheryl.... You'll be shocked how fast time flies....


----------



## MamaBunny2

I noticed a tiny bit of liquid coming from my nips the other day. Haven't messed with them since. I recall while in the hospital, maybe the day after I had my DD, I was leaking quite a bit of colostrum. Then the next day I was engorged as my milk really came in.

How are you feeling after last night Jess? Still having contractions? I'm so hoping Luke turns last minute for you before it's officially time to deliver. Happy birthday mama!

Mary I experienced a few mild cramps here and there early on. And, like Cheryl, I would get paranoid and run to the bathroom to check but nothing! Happy 6 weeks!

Daphne that's great news! I bet you and DH are super excited and anxious to meet Adam. Ahhhh, the waiting game :coffee: Such a cute picture!

OMG Kenna and Pam, that's too funny! :rofl: I've winced a few times lately when OH tries to squeeze or play with mine so he's backed off again. Poor guy.

AFM, did not heard a thing back from the school regarding my volunteer scan so I'm concluding it's a no-go :nope: I was pretty pissy and upset over it yesterday. Very unprofessional and inconsiderate. Not like I was super looking forward to this or anything :roll: Most of me wants to call again this morning and bitch the lady out big time... but then a bit of me feels that if I call or email again, I should be polite in case she can officially schedule me for a near future date.

27 weeks today! Helloooooo third tri!

 ​
Even though I missed out on my scan today, I'm still very excited for OH and I to attend our first birthing class together this evening! And holy cow - three weeks and four days until our baby shower! :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

I think DH has it too. He gained a lot during this pregnancy. He started his diet after his colleagues noticed his weight gain :haha: There were 2 episodes when he even puked while eating fish he can't stomach it which is odd because it's his favorite.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary, hope you start feeling a bit better! I never really had morning sickness ever :shrug: Just severe exhaustion at times.

Cheryl that's funny about DH :laugh2: OH hasn't said much more to me as of late, but I swear he's still convinced he has CS :dohh: He says he's "craving" something, or has tired spells and says he totally gets my difficulty moving with a belly in the way :rofl: I try to be compassionate but it's kind of humorous too in a cute way.

I feel really un-motivated and out of the loop when it comes to anything other than eating, working and standard prepping for baby. No regular excercise, yoga, massage, diet... nada :nope: I never incorporated anything extra with my other two pregnancies and am just SO busy with a full time job, kids, construction/remodeling in our home, chores and just life in general :wacko:

If Cameron came now, we would most def NOT be ready! Hoping to have major stuff buttoned up within the next three weeks so we have space for everything after the shower :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH made homemade sloppy joe for dinner yesterday and seasoned the brussel sprouts I boiled. I told him he's taking a huge risk allowing me to have brussel sprouts and he replied with 'That goes both ways, ya know'. Yikes. 

Let's just say I have been totally fine and pretty sure OH will never ever let me have brussel sprouts again :rofl:



Poor guy spent a majority of the late evening and before bed like this :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Your DH's face is so funny!!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Ugh feeling extreme nausea out of no where right now!! I have to go pick up the littlest one from preschool in 29 mins and I'm dreading getting in the car:nope: I haven't felt this duck since first tri!

J- cute bump!

Daphne- you're getting soooo close!!! My guess is 39 weeks 0 days! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Are you nervous/anxious at all for labor?

Pam- Adam Levine shirtless is amazing.. Very good looking man!!

Happy bday Jess !! I hope ur contractions are better now!

Cheryl- that's funny DH was watching cs videos! Lol mine has been gaining weight since our wedding so he can't blame it on sienna ! lol

Sorry if I forgot anyone, feeling out of it/tired and blah!


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> *37 Weeks 6 Days Pregnant Update:*
> 
> Went to the hospital today for our appointment since we can't make it tomorrow due to doc's schedule. We heard his heartbeat again. :yipee: Adam is measuring 2 days ahead with an estimated weight of 6.75 lbs and est. height of 19.5 inches. I know these are estimates so i checked https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart, and it looks like we're spot on. :dance: I was having BH while he's doing my scan and he asked if i'm having contractions because he felt my belly became so hard. Told him yeah, but it wasn't painful so we're good. Doc said everything looks great and Adam has engaged!!! I repeat engaged!!!!! :wohoo: We'll be back next week to monitor Adam's movement (progress maybe?) as per doc's own word. As expected he never did an internal exam... He said they'll do it once i'm having an irregular but painful contractions. Now we wait.
> 
> Edit: From here i'll stop taking baby aspirin and continue taking calcium and iron supplements.

That's great news Daphne. I am so glad to hear Adam is in the right position and getting ready to make his appearance into the world. 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> *Mary*
> I think it is pretty normal and that I speak for everyone if I say we all had cramping in some form or another during early pregnancy.
> Your uterus was the size of almost nothing and is going to have to stretch a lot now to make space for baby so there will be some pains coming still.
> 
> Like you said, as long as you are not bleeding it is all fine :hugs: Welcome to the club :D
> 
> *Kenna*
> Sorry your boobs are misbehaving...
> 
> Mine seems to like hot water so when I get into bath at night it's go time for the ladies :haha: I've heard from a few ladies that once baby is born and you struggle you should just take a nice warm bath to help and looks like there is truth in that for me at least.
> 
> Hoping you don't have anymore leaks :hugs:
> 
> *Jess*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kiaTutB.jpg
> 
> This one is partially for you but for me too. I saw him in a music video last night and I thought I was going to die because of all the hotness :haha:
> 
> I hope you have a better day and that the contractions have stopped. Weird that they cannot figure out why you are contracting!
> 
> *Daphne*
> That is such a great update!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad that everything is perfect and that Adam is enganged. I guess this would explain all the pressure you are feeling down below :happydance:

Thank you. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Yeah i am steering clear of the girls, told DH no more attention for them and he got sad! :rofl:

Maybe tell him he can play with them again if you've hit your due date and labor hasn't started yet. Nipple stimulation is a natural prostaglandin released that could get things moving.



mdscpa said:


> I guessed so too Pam... I told him about the pain im having and he said it's normal.. :saywhat: telling me "it's because baby is dropping and putting a lot of pressure in your pelvic region" would be so much better than just hearing It's normal. :ninja: :gun: Anyways, i'm happy everything looks good.

That was my guess awhile back: that Adam had settled into your pelvis which was causing the pain. 



Wishing1010 said:


> All of our poor DH need to make their own forums about not being able to play with boobies! Haha!
> 
> Good luck, Pam! I have repacked my hospital bag 4 times lol!!!!

We packed ours in a rush yesterday for just in case. I think it's time I seriously sit down and get it ready. Lukes bag is packed up (brought him a couple receiving blankets, 2 white onesies in newborn size and 0-3, a going home outfit in both sizes and a cute outfit in each size just in case. Going to take everything else from the hospital) 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Aww, I remember thinking about all of those things :). Have u had alot of heartburn? Old wives tales say heartburn means the baby has more hair BUT I did have heartburn with aiden and he only had a tiny bit of hair so idk how true that one is!

My mom said she only had heartburn with me and I came out with a full head of curly black hair. She had it so bad she had to sleep sitting up.



melewen said:


> We should take a poll on when we think Adam is coming!! I saw 39w2d :D that was completely random but I bet it will be within about 8-9 days! Can't wait to meet him!!
> 
> Mary this is the size of your bubble this week!
> https://s15.postimg.org/hi3x13uaz/image.jpg
> 
> Pam no napping on the job!!! More baby clothes folding!!! Get to it!! :rofl:
> 
> Have any of you done perineal massage? I can't seem to convince myself to do it when I hit 34 weeks but I know it reduces the chance of an episiotomy a lot. A friend of mine had a really bad botched episiotomy and is going under full anesthesia today for surgery to fix it!! I mean I don't want one anyway of course but that's terrifying! And she delivered at an incredible hospital where people come from all over the world to be treated.. Where I'm delivering! So yikes. That being said... Ew. Maybe I'll get over it in another 10 weeks
> 
> Hypnobabies comes today!!! :happydance: I got this package in the mail yesterday from a food company partner and they sent gift cards so we ordered our little man's co-sleeper bassinet last night too. We're getting close! We're nearly to the point where he could come home and have plenty of stuff.. Not that we want him to for another 15 weeks minimum!! But it feels good to be prepared. Just need a crib mattress and I think we're pretty solid! Pretty soon we'll just leave the rest to our registry I think
> 
> I read a really well-done study that said exercise has really no impact on your labor and birth except for prenatal yoga! In a quality study they showed that women who were made to do a prenatal yoga program had less pain in labor and their Lahore were 2.5 hours shorter! So off to the yoga mat for me again this morning :haha: whatever it takes!

My guess is 40+1 for Daphne. 

I tried the perineal massage thing once but can't reach my vag on my own all that well......and hubby won't do it for me. At this point I'm like eh, whatever. I would rather tear naturally than be cut anyways. 

That's awesome about the co sleeper. I would suggest getting the crib matress from Walmart. Ours was $38 and is adorable (and comfy....I took a nap on it) 



mdscpa said:


> Another poll? :haha: I like 39w2 anything after 39w is what i want.... :haha: My guess at 39w4d June 15th. DH guessed June 24th 40w6d which i don't like of course :rofl: Adam's choice must be taken into consideration though. :rofl:
> 
> Keep those baby stuff coming Cheryl.... You'll be shocked how fast time flies....

No truer words have been spoken



MamaBunny2 said:


> I noticed a tiny bit of liquid coming from my nips the other day. Haven't messed with them since. I recall while in the hospital, maybe the day after I had my DD, I was leaking quite a bit of colostrum. Then the next day I was engorged as my milk really came in.
> 
> How are you feeling after last night Jess? Still having contractions? I'm so hoping Luke turns last minute for you before it's officially time to deliver. Happy birthday mama!
> 
> Mary I experienced a few mild cramps here and there early on. And, like Cheryl, I would get paranoid and run to the bathroom to check but nothing! Happy 6 weeks!
> 
> Daphne that's great news! I bet you and DH are super excited and anxious to meet Adam. Ahhhh, the waiting game :coffee: Such a cute picture!
> 
> OMG Kenna and Pam, that's too funny! :rofl: I've winced a few times lately when OH tries to squeeze or play with mine so he's backed off again. Poor guy.
> 
> AFM, did not heard a thing back from the school regarding my volunteer scan so I'm concluding it's a no-go :nope: I was pretty pissy and upset over it yesterday. Very unprofessional and inconsiderate. Not like I was super looking forward to this or anything :roll: Most of me wants to call again this morning and bitch the lady out big time... but then a bit of me feels that if I call or email again, I should be polite in case she can officially schedule me for a near future date.
> 
> 27 weeks today! Helloooooo third tri!
> 
> ​
> Even though I missed out on my scan today, I'm still very excited for OH and I to attend our first birthing class together this evening! And holy cow - three weeks and four days until our baby shower! :wacko:

I'm still contracting like I was yesterday but it hadn't gotten worse. I would still show up to the place as planned and say you never got word it was cancelled. You may very well still have your appointment. 



mdscpa said:


> I think DH has it too. He gained a lot during this pregnancy. He started his diet after his colleagues noticed his weight gain :haha: There were 2 episodes when he even puked while eating fish he can't stomach it which is odd because it's his favorite.

My oh is opposite....he's lost like 15 pounds since I haven't been cooking lol. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Mary, hope you start feeling a bit better! I never really had morning sickness ever :shrug: Just severe exhaustion at times.
> 
> Cheryl that's funny about DH :laugh2: OH hasn't said much more to me as of late, but I swear he's still convinced he has CS :dohh: He says he's "craving" something, or has tired spells and says he totally gets my difficulty moving with a belly in the way :rofl: I try to be compassionate but it's kind of humorous too in a cute way.
> 
> I feel really un-motivated and out of the loop when it comes to anything other than eating, working and standard prepping for baby. No regular excercise, yoga, massage, diet... nada :nope: I never incorporated anything extra with my other two pregnancies and am just SO busy with a full time job, kids, construction/remodeling in our home, chores and just life in general :wacko:
> 
> If Cameron came now, we would most def NOT be ready! Hoping to have major stuff buttoned up within the next three weeks so we have space for everything after the shower :thumbup:

I think you do enough around the house to qualify for it being exercise.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne he's giving me the stink eye! No pun intended :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I hope you start to feel better soon! 

Good to hear Jess. Stay in there a bit longer, Luke!

I didn't want to just show up at the school today because I had been told by a orevious volunteer that I'd need my doctor to sign a consent form and also had NO idea where I was to go?! I was SO excited about it that it never occurred to me that the lady never gave me any confirmation of any sort :dohh: 

But... good news! I got an email this morning from the scheduling lady asking me to call her. I got in touch with her immediately and apparently she never got my response email or any of the others aside from the one I sent to her Monday. She apologized and asked if I could come in next Wednesday at 9-ish or 2:30!!! I'm going at the 2:30 time since I'm supposed to have my glucose testing that morning, but may postpone that until the following day so I'm not overwhelmed. I'd prefer an afternoon time anyways so I won't miss much work :thumup: Super duper happy today! :happydance: Cannot wait to see our little chunky monkey again... and in 3D!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jess. BTW, Happy birthday!!!! :dance: Glad contractions never got worst. FX Luke stays for a couple more weeks.

Jamie - So sorry sickness is back... Hope it eases up soon... :hugs: I'm a bit nervous about labor always thinking how bad the pain is and worried that if something is not right i end up having a CS and not having DH beside me.... 

Jyllian - FINALLY!!!!! So glad you got a response an another schedule... Can't wait to see Cameron in 3D.... "Stink Eye" :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Daphne*
Is your avatar a recent photo of Adam? It looks new to me or I've been blind for how long :haha:

Pic of you on the couch looks like me too just add more layers of clothes and blankets lol

*Mary*
Don't feel bad about complaining hun. There is nothing worse than morning sickness.

I had it pretty bad too and lost something like 4kg so I totally get how bad it makes you feel. We all know you are happy that you are pregnant but you remain human and like Daphne said, nobody likes puking :hugs:

If you can try and make yourself red bush tea without milk (you can add sugar if you want) and pickled ginger slices. It was one of my wonder fixes even if it only worked for about a week or so. Hoping it might give you some relief and that way you get fluids in as well.

The rest of the time I had water and toast with Bovril on which was all that I could stomache.

*Cheryl*
:rofl: at your DH - mine hasn't had any sympathy symptoms or anything. I wish he would have gotten some nausea at least but that's just me lol 

Like Jess I cannot quite reach down there to do the massage. I've read many stories on it early on about ladies who said that they did it and tore badly anyway and others who didn't and say the massage helped.
I'm happy to go natural and let nature take its course.

So exciting that everything is coming together nicely for you and that you'll be ready for baby to come :D

*Jyllian*
Happy 27 weeks / Start of 3rd tri :dance:

You look amazing as always!! Glad you got another date for your scan after all the least they can do for leaving you (and us for that matter) hanging!

:rofl: at that pic of your OH - looks like more than the brussels were sprouting last night bwahahahaha

Enjoy your classes!!

*Jamie*
Sorry that you are feeling sick hun. I had a few times that I went through short spells after the initial ms left. Hopefully it wont last long for you. 
Chin up hun, soon you'll have heart burn to look forward too :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Cute pic daphne! 

J- yay for your 3D next week !!! Glad that's settled !

I'm feeling better for now! Had some crackers and popped a Preggie pop. Those always seem to help.


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, it's one of my 21w 3D scans when he was still smallish and so thin. Love seeing his teeny tiny feet... Oh my couch pic was after DH dropped me home relaxing (or lazy :haha:) as i don't have anything to do. :rofl:

https://i59.tinypic.com/34yd9nm.jpg


Here's at 29w not 3D but definitely gained a lot!!!

https://i57.tinypic.com/iy35ex.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I must admit that I did nap this afternoon instead of packing baby's clothes away :blush:

I'm making up for it now by cooking the beef stew that I've been craving for DH. Ah the things I do to keep my man happy :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HA Pam :laugh2: Kinda sounds like when I baked the chocolate chip cookie brownies for OH "because he wanted them" :rofl: We are so loving and thoughtful, aren't we? :winkwink:

In fact, I'm eating one of the last pieces of the brownies. Just finished lunch and ate two tuna melts - tuna with mayo on toast with cheese and broiled, leftover sloppy joe with shredded cheese, leftover brussel sprouts (I can't wait to sit near OH this eve at class! LOL!), a drink and now the brownie... yum!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yummy! *becoming a drooling mess* 

Yes we are so caring and considerate. When you let them rip at class tonight you should totally give OH a look of disgust when people start smelling it, or smack his arm and tell him how rude he is etc - make him blush :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA!!! That's a fantastic idea Pam! :rofl: He has said when we're out in public and I've let one rip, people are automatically likely to look at and accuse him regardless so to have at it :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahahaha, dh and I do that to each other. He'll burp or something and then go "no Pam" and I'll be like :saywhat:

My step dad is however the master at making you cinge in public! He will all of a sudden start to drag his foot when he walks with you and then you try and walk away fast and he'll shout out "wait, wait for me, please" and then people look at you like you are so inconsiderate for walking away from him :rofl: that's just one of his many tricks


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHAHAHA!!! :rofl: Too funny!

Aww Daphne your scan photos are making me super anxious for next week!


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol, my dad is the same way! He once farted coming out of a home Depot, and stopped to shake his leg like something was going to come out, and he used to always take the basket and turn it sideways to push it, then yell out "there's something wrong with this basket". DH does the same kind of crap! I made the mistake of telling him that he can't embarrass me because I was used to my dad, he proved me wrong!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Your at a great gestation for awesome pics Jyllian! Cannot wait either :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha :rofl: Chelsea! The shaking leg thing is histerical!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> I think DH has it too. He gained a lot during this pregnancy. He started his diet after his colleagues noticed his weight gain :haha: There were 2 episodes when he even puked while eating fish he can't stomach it which is odd because it's his favorite.

Daphne, my dh is ALREADY feeling my MS! LOL. 
Has your dh gotten any of your cravings? With aiden, my ex would literally wake up at the same time as me in the middle of the night and he'd go to the kitchen and come back with EXACTLY what I was craving, lol. It was pretty awesome that I didn't even have to ask! :haha: After I noticed all of the weird stuff with my ex, our doc told us that when a man or any person for that matter is around a pregnant woman with cravings & MS, it tends to be "catchy". I thought that was pretty cool :).

So I FINALLY really puked (yuck!) but I'm feeling a little better ATM. Ive been dry heaving for the past 5 days so actually getting something to come up actually helped a bit. I'm praying I can feel good for the rest of the day now but I'm also seeing spots, which is a migraine sign, as most of you know :-\. I'm just thankful to not be groaning from my belly at this very moment!


----------



## melewen

:rofl: Those guys sound so funny. I'm like that to my family and DH, they hate it. I just try to embarrass them as much as possible in public. But to be fair I usually only do it when they're not being fun!! It's punishment! 

I honestly don't mind tearing naturally, I just really want to avoid an episiotomy!! So many OB's just do it routinely so I'm hoping if I can stretch things out... er... whatever.. I'm more likely to avoid it. Just saw pictures of my friend coming out of surgery and she looks RAGGED, omg. She always looks so put together, she's a performer, and like damn.. don't want to go through that

Hypnobabies came yay!!! And the seller included the cutest little baby clothes and hats as a special gift, it was so sweet.


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah Mary I wanted to say that Preggie pop drops are awesome!!! I never had bad MS but between those and ginger ale/club soda my nausea went away every time, so I figure they could at least help you. I like the drops because they taste better AND they have vitamins B6/12 in there so it works like.. I don't know.. better somehow. Plus really good stuff for baby too. I loved them, you can get them at Motherhood or Babies R us or Amazon


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Oh yeah Mary I wanted to say that Preggie pop drops are awesome!!! I never had bad MS but between those and ginger ale/club soda my nausea went away every time, so I figure they could at least help you. I like the drops because they taste better AND they have vitamins B6/12 in there so it works like.. I don't know.. better somehow. Plus really good stuff for baby too. I loved them, you can get them at Motherhood or Babies R us or Amazon

omg thank you Cheryl!!! I am DEF ordering some of those! That'd be perfect for me! I was just telling dh this a.m that I need to get some b-6, as I've always been told that it helps with morning sickness. Thank you, thank you, thank you! lol. I want them NOW! :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

While we're on nausea...did it come back for anyone else in 3rd tri? I'm not 3rd tri until Saturday, I think. 27w right? Anyhoo, it's back :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Awwe no! I'm sorry Dani! I don't have any 3rd tri advice on that, since as u know I didn't have it at all with Aiden. I hope yours passes quickly!! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Have any of you seen the ultrasound pic on google of the grandmothers face being spotted in the 4D u/s? If you type in "Grandmothers face in ultrasound", it'll pop up. It's pretty nuts, and a little scary..lol. I came across it when looking at u/s pics the other day.


----------



## Jrepp

I wouldn't say mine came back Dani, mostly because it never went away


----------



## cutieq

Jrepp said:


> I wouldn't say mine came back Dani, mostly because it never went away

I had a lovely little break and then POW right in the kisser :sick: I pray it's just a phase.

Cheryl, I hereby forbid you from mentioning tearing. EVER. I know it's a possibility but :nope:


----------



## melewen

Haha well hence the perineal massage!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dani, mine came back some. I go through phases now :(

Sitting at clinic for weekly check up and struggling not to get sick!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Weekly appointment at clinic went surprisingly fast... BP 103/63, clear urine, no weight gain, iron went back up after they upped my daily dosage and fundal height at 38 weeks (I'm 36+5)

Baby is still only 1/5 dropped into pelvis so was told to either start walking more or bouncing on birth ball etc to get him to start moving down so I will look into that.


----------



## mdscpa

38 Weeks Bumpdate and Welcome Stretchies :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/14ah8r7.jpg



Third Trimester Comparison: 28 and 38 Weeks BareBump

https://i59.tinypic.com/immown.jpg



Third Trimester Comparison: 28 and 38 Weeks Bump - Definitely Dropping

https://i61.tinypic.com/2nc2f79.jpg



Bonus: 38 Weeks bumpface!!! Apologies for being too serious.. :)

https://i60.tinypic.com/b5lmrn.jpg



Complete Third Trimester Bumps GIF

https://i60.tinypic.com/29xtbnl.gif



Baby's Growing Hands: 8 to 38 Weeks, almost complete!!!

https://i60.tinypic.com/2q3d7bb.jpg https://i57.tinypic.com/2vm9i8m.jpg https://i62.tinypic.com/25hii4x.gif





​


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Weekly appointment at clinic went surprisingly fast... BP 103/63, clear urine, no weight gain, iron went back up after they upped my daily dosage and fundal height at 38 weeks (I'm 36+5)
> 
> Baby is still only 1/5 dropped into pelvis so was told to either start walking more or bouncing on birth ball etc to get him to start moving down so I will look into that.


:yipee: Glad everything went well!!! Pretty sure by next week Matthew will drop more!!! They said for FTM babies drop and engage at 38 weeks just like Adam. :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Dani, it never came back but had other troubles like headache, dizziness, blurry vision, and high BP that i struggle from time to time. FX your won't stay long and just fade away...


----------



## Wishing1010

My sickness has come back in the third tri, back to having to keep small snacks in me or i start throwing up!

Wonderful update, Pam!!!! Get that baby to move on down!

Adam is dropping like its hot, Daphne! Look at you, baby boy will be here so soon!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love your bump and bumpface Dapne :dance:

I have a lot of pain in my vagina so not sure if I want him to drop and put more pressure on it :haha: I'll get bouncing

Kenna, you are too funny - dropping like it's hot :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies.... We can't wait to finally meet him... This is going to be the LONGEST TWW ever!!! :rofl: And the unknown of when he is going to actually come makes it really exciting and SCARY. :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I will be feeling like that too once I hit 38 weeks. Still wondering which one of us will pop 1st - that is if Kenna doesn't jump the line :haha:

My day is off to a great start! All went well at the clinic, I pooped ( :dance: ) and just found that the leftover stew from last night is still in the fridge so I'm sorted for lunch :D


----------



## mdscpa

Our former highschool friend had an appointment last tuesday and as per doc her's still high she's due on the 6th (even though we both have the same CD1 06-Sept-14) so we're actually on the race as well as to who's gonna deliver first. :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, i made a ticker based on LMP and it shows I'm only 9 days away to EDD :haha: Maybe i could be giving birth on the 13th of June. :D or at 39w2d based on actual O tickers :dance: like Cheryl's guess....

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c0a9a.aspx


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, oh my goodness! Adam has most definitely dropped more! And your belly is so cute!! :) My "pregnancy line" never fully went away after having Aiden, lol. I wonder how dark it'll be this time around! :haha: And I don't see much, at all, for stretch marks on that round belly of yours. Did you use stretch mark cream throughout ur pregnancy? I used some religiously in my first pregnancy and it worked like a charm. The only mark I was left with after birth was a few mini ones next to my belly button and my big pregnancy line. I used cocoa butter. I know ur late in your pregnancy but I figured id mention the cocoa butter for others searching this thread, lol. I think your bump is absolutely beautiful and Adam is definitely making his way down! Yay! :)
Oh yeah, where did you get all of your striped shirts? They all look sooo comfy!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo and I like the new ticker! :haha: See, doesn't it feel nice when your a little ahead?! Lol :)


----------



## mdscpa

I did compare 33w and 38w and really noticed a big difference esp. from below the belly. I used cocoa butter as well and still using them... Problem now is how am i gonna remove or lighten my linea nigra because it's really dark irl. :haha: I got the stripe shirt at destination maternity and it's only one :haha: The plain color DH got it few days ago when he purchased some stuff for Adam. He got 4 shirts of different colors. :D Glad they fit. The only thing that's not is around the boobies area. They're made for local women here and they're like have humongous :rofl:

https://i60.tinypic.com/voylhg.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> Ooo and I like the new ticker! :haha: See, doesn't it feel nice when your a little ahead?! Lol :)


Oh, yeah... and I love that i knew when i ovulated. Thanks to you for "FORCING" me to temp... :haha: :hugs: If i didn't and only knew LMP, i may think i so so so over due when i pass my lmp-edd...


----------



## melewen

Whoo daphne look at that bump! It's getting serious! Hence the facial expression.. :haha: so your new ticker is based on LMP? Are you walking tons? Now that we're mostly set on baby sexes for a while I'm going to obsess over due dates..!!

DH wants to do his favorite race a few days before my EDD, it's just a 4 miler, and at first I was like no!! I'll probably go into labor and be all alone! And then I was like wait.. I'm doing it too!! I asked my OB and she was all for it, she said she walked 7 miles the day she delivered her child. She said she was like "you're coming out today if I have to walk 20!!" Hahah. So I love that she took it that way instead of using any drugs to get it going, that makes me feel like she'll be on my side! But anyway, we have this whole plan of what we'll do if I go into labor during the walk. It's through a neighborhood and I'm walking with my mom.. I'll probably be the last to finish but DH will be done in like 25 minutes.. He thinks we are going to have to rush to the hospital, I'm like.... Yeah....no. He's so funny


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i do walk 30 mins inside the house :wacko: in the morning and again in the afternoon since i started my leave would love to do it outside but couldnt. Oh, have the same story as your OB. And we are planning to make a long walk outside early in the morning if Adam past his due date... :haha:

Oh and my tickers are for both ovulation and LMP.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Glad to hear your appointment went well Pam!

Wow Daphne! Are you really 9 days away from your EDD? Or are you now currently 38 weeks and 2 weeks away? I'm so confused, which is 90% of my life now :dohh: The suspense is killing me... not knowing exactly WHEN Adam is going to make his appearance, but it's SO SOON!

Sorry you're feeling crummy Dani. I've never ever had MS so no help to anyone :nope: 

Mary I Googled that ultrasound photo and whoa... creepy. How far along was the pregnancy when they saw that? When I was looking at photos from my most recent volunteer scan my daughter and I noticed what could be perceived as a small face of a man in one of the photos - round chin, mouth kind of open, nose and dark space(s) for eye(s). So weird.



Birthing class was super informative and fun! 

Ready to get our breathing and relaxation on!
​
I think I was the only "veteran" there but there's a lot I've forgotten over 10+ years. The instructor had the girls get into a group and list all of the negatives of pregnancy and the guys got together and listed the positives. Of course, us girls had no problems making a looong list. The guys had a decent list but most of their responses were stuff like "unprotected sex and not worrying about getting her pregnant, bigger boobs, increased sex drive, etc." Men... :roll: There was juice, water and tons of snacks :happydance:

Yesterday marked one year since my brother passed from leukemia :cry: He was 52 years old. It was a sad day but I'm at peace knowing he's no longer suffering. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rdvSO-3xc8


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I was more than happy to push you into temping! It needs to be done! LOL. And I could've sworn one of ur shirts were purple!! Or was that PhotoShop?!

Jyllian, First off, I want to say I'm very sorry to hear about your brother. What an awful thing to go through :(. I absolutely adore the pics of him that you put up in his memory. Its very touching. Many extra hugs to you, Jyllian! :hugs:
And, omgosh, my dh and I see the face in ur u/s too, Jyllian! That's so crazy! We both see a man with hair from the old days, like Benjamin Franklin hair...lol. My dh said he thinks its a clown face :haha:. 
And I'm not sure exactly how far along that woman was. They're tons of articles on it, apparently. But I'm guessing at least 20 weeks, from the looks of the actual pic, before the one with the face pointed out. 
I'm glad you had a good time at your birthing class. The snacks make it even better! :rofl: We're going to do classes this time. I didn't with Aiden and since this very well could be our first & last pregnancy together, I want to do everything possible for memories and all, u know?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Mary. My brother passing was difficult, but absolutely devastating for my mom. She lost her husband, then her son... no parent wants to lose a child. She's still having a difficult time dealing.

The face, yes exactly my thoughts! Like a Charlie Chaplin or something :laugh2: And that was kind of my thoughts on birthing classes as well... it's a whole new experience for OH and may be our only child so I want those memories.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your poor Mom. My heart truly goes out to her <3 

This is my DHs first as well. He's extremely excited for all of the pregnancy events and I honestly wasn't sure if he'd be interested in birthing classes. I'm happy he is! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- you've really dropped, that means Adam is ready to arrive sooooon!! I'm really looking forward to the end of august once I'm done with work and have more time to walk and be more active! For now I try to walk after work but that's only a 20 min walk or so if I'm up for it. So now that your 38 weeks did DH put in the car seat!!?

J- I saw your pics on fb of your brother. I'm sad for you all and very sorry it happened to you. Glad the birthing class went well! 

Pam- how's the nursery coming?


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- that's awesome you're gonna do the walk! Maybe it will bring on labor !!?


----------



## mdscpa

Mary - really it's just one and changing the lighting and making the background white affects its color. :D

Jyllian - :wohoo: for birthing class!!! Sure DH will cherish every moment... Oh about the tickers i just want to see my countdown based on LMP but we all know that based on ovulation is more reliable either way i know Adam will make his appearance soon.

Jamie - DH is currently washing the car and will vaccum the inside before installing the car seat. :D


----------



## Twinsie

Yay for the car seat almost installed!! 

Afm- I've always been a nearly A bra size, so very tiny boobies! And now I am filling out my new B cup bras to the max! DH is enjoying the new Cleavage .. I feel like I've gained a pound all in my boobs!! Lol I'm gonna need to buy C cup bras soon!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jamie :haha: You sound like me when it comes to Bra cup sizes. Ive always been an A cup and now my boobs are already being suffocated in my B bras! Lol. Wait until you give birth....I went from a small C to a D just about over night after having Aiden. I wish they'd stay! (Without the crazy soreness though!!) I told my DH that he better take in all the boobies he can, as they won't be here for long! :rofl:. They actually got smaller for me after breastfeeding :-(. 

AFM, I'm feeling quite a bit better today. Still a little icky but as long as I'm not feeling any worse than this on Saturday, it looks like ill be able to make it to our friends wedding/gender reveal :) Dh and I already know what they're having. Its a boy. Our friend told us but his wife doesn't know yet, nor does anyone else... I guess we're just special ;) lol. I'm excited to see her reaction. I *think* they're using their wedding cake as well for the reveal. He is the owner of the best rated Bar in concord NH, called Tandy's, so they're having their wedding there, which is going to be beautiful! And lots of yummy food! :dance: lol. I sooo hope I can make it!


----------



## mdscpa

Car seat is installed!!!! :yipee:


https://i57.tinypic.com/2cy2ulx.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

Haha Mary I told DH to enjoy my boobs now too! I'm sure they will go back to being teenie tiny once I stop breast feeding! Lol. :baby:

Yay daphne!! You are officially ready for Adam!:happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jyllian*I see that face! :shock: You have an old man in there :haha:

Sorry about your brother's passing :hugs: Doesn't matter how long ago loved ones pass it never does really get easier. I think about my FIL daily and miss him a lot.

Glad you guys enjoyed the classes

*Jamie*
Yay for bigger :holly: 

Nursery... uhm... what to say... uhm.... :rofl: Clothes and blankets WILL all be packed tomorrow and then DH can put shelf up and paint teddy bears. Then I'll be done. 
I got up early for my appointment this morning and then had to organise new cell phone for DH as his broke and I fell asleep during my 5 minute couch break :haha: 

*Mary*
Glad you are feeling better and that it lasts so that you can enjoy the wedding / gender reveal to the max :flower:

*Daphne*
:yipee: so happy to see the car seat installed... now you can drive to the hospital and have Adam... we won't mind waiting here while you guys drive there :D

*Cheryl*
I take my hat off to you wanting to walk like that!!! My crotch feels like it tears apart just from getting up off of the bed and hobbling to the bathroom... Don't even get me started on grocery shopping so I won't be able to walk that far


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yay, Daphne! Now you guys are ready to go AS SOON as Adams ready! :wohoo: I love the car seat, btw! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Aiden just informed us that our baby looks like a "little squid" LOL. He thought of that after looking at my tickers again. :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have this annoying AT&T advertisement that wont stop popping up everytime I go to a different page on bnb today. I cant even get into certain threads because its blocking me from being able to click it! Anyone else having this issue from their phone on here today?


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary.... :) Cant sleep just in case you're wondering :lol: and it's 2:30 am here. I have thise adds popping as well even on laptop. So annoying!!!!! 

Having more BH tonight still bearable and when Adam moves i feel him in my pelvis as well so it's a wonderful assurance that he really us there....

:rofl: for squid!!!! Are we going to call bubble as squid now? :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Daphne, so excited that you're all ready for Adam now!

Jyllian, sorry about your brother. It's so hard to lose a family member, and seems like you never stop missing them.

Cheryl, you're so brave to do that walk! That takes some awesome motivation.

Mary, glad your morning sickness has subsided a bit. And I'm already excited about your next scan. Do you know when it is yet?


----------



## melewen

Mary I hate that thing too!!! Bnb is really giving in to some promos that drive me nuts, I wouldn't do that on my site! At our 8 week ultrasound our little one looked just like a shrimp cocktail when the 3D photo was printed :haha: marine life!!

Daphne :wohoo: for car seat!! Adam is now ready to come at any time :thumbup:

Pam no napping!!!!!! Just kidding, please nap as much as possible. Baby coming soon!

Jyllian I'm sorry to hear about your brother :( that's way too early for anyone!! Glad you and OH had fun at birthing class though

AFM kinda freaking out because I emailed my big client like I mentioned to you ladies, when I sent in this batch of photos. They've sent me responses before where I'm like BUT YOU DIDNT RESPOND TO.. Ugh. But this is what I said..


Spoiler
I was also wondering if you thought this might be a bit ongoing. The reason that I ask is that Im pregnant and due in late September, and I was wondering if you thought itd be possible to get a couple months of copy a bit ahead of time, if so. I want to make sure that I get everything you need done well in advance, just in case the baby comes earlier than planned! Im only taking off a bit of time but would of course rather be prepared. Just let me know - thanks so much!

The response I got was literally "thanks so much, they look incredible!" :saywhat: so I'm partly freaking out because I'm worried I don't have many clients right now and partly confident that I'll hear soon and everything will be fine and partly ok with just cutting back a lot and being a SAHM! At least part time :) bleh. Do you think what I said was like pushy or anything??


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, I think you worded that fine and it wasn't pushy or anything in my eyes. I think it was a very reasonable question to ask.

Michelle, my next scan is on Wednesday, so 5 more days! :) Your next set of bloods are Monday, right?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! Bloods and a scan on Monday to see what's going on. It's such agony waiting!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl, I agree with Mary. Nothing wrong with the email you sent.

AFM: I pooped 3 times yesterday, twice today and nausea is back like a bitch :( In bed now @ 2pm in the hopes of feeling better when I wake up later. I just feel off and it doesn't feel like a stomache bug so it's all preggy related.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle, I hate that you had to wait so long but I'm sure come Monday it will show that all is well :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

WHY ISSSN'T ADAM HEEREEE YEEETT?! I've been fairly patient up until this point :haha: keep signing in just to make sure I haven't missed anything


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary I'm getting quite annoyed with the Gain ad that keeps popping up when I'm trying to navigate BnB on my desktop at work :growlmad:

Cheryl I don't think you were pushy whatsoever! You're being responsible and pre-planning, and have a very good reason to be doing so! Clients should appreciate that.

Yay for the car seat Daphne! :happydance: Now coooome on Adam! We are all waiting for you... impatiently :coffee:

Jess! I saw your post on Facebook, do you think Luke is still possibly venturing head down?!

AFM, my daughter - and even OH - helped with the Baby-Q shower centerpieces yesterday evening. I just need to get a little more ribbon for like three jars. I also have the materials for the banner I'm making and will start that this weekend :thumbup:

​
We went for a walk around the block yesterday after dinner and took the chihuahuas with us. They were too excited! Rico made it 90% around then stopped and sat down in the middle of the sidewalk just a ways down from our house :laugh2: He was pooped out when we got home.

​


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Michelle, I hate that you had to wait so long but I'm sure come Monday it will show that all is well :hugs:

Hopefully! Going to relax this weekend and just enjoy hanging out with DH.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian the center pieces look great! That's too funny about the pup. Our little dog we think is half chihuahua and half rat terrier (completely making this up but that's what we really think!) but she is a runner! She's built seemingly like a great dane except teeny tiny and DH used to run miles and miles with her but then there would always come a point where she was like nope, I'm done, and shed plop down on the sidewalk and not budge. I'm pretty sure I had to carry her home one day :rofl: that girl is crazy though! She's so fast and obsesses over playing fetch nonnnnnnnstopppppp. I love little dogs :D DH wants a big dog next and I'm like .....no. I'll get a French bulldog right away though! :haha:

Michelle can't wait for Monday! Never thought I'd say that on a Friday :grin: as many times as we have said temping is bad, your temps look GREAT! So that is very reassuring. I just very very much want it to not be ectopic. My mom had one and nearly died from it so they must not suspect that or else they'd bring you in earlier 

I started thinking this morning if my clients were trying to be like oh yeah we hate you, you're fired, they'd have just done it then right?! I figure they just didn't even catch it. :shrug: oh well! Trying to chill..! Haha

Jess updates on Luke?! Sending positive thoughts for your moms surgery today 

Pam sorry you're feeling icky :( try to rest as much as you can!


----------



## cutieq

Looks good Jyllian.

Cheryl, I think you hit the nail on the head. Don't read too much into it. They've could have given you a no thanks right then.

Confession: I've been peeking at my registries. I see a few things purchased and I'm excited, but I'm the worst! I'll have to fake the surprised face LOL


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I'm just like you, I prefer little dogs. OH likes big breeds (ahem, the pit bull...). The smaller the dog the smaller the upkeep and mess :thumbup: I have actually had to carry Rico at times when we've went for walks because he just stops and refuses to walk any further :dohh: I took a little sandwich baggie with us juuust in case someone decided to drop deuce and good thing I did... Cisco decided to squat just after we made it around the first corner lol

Omigawwwd Dani now I don't feel so bad! I was going to confess that I ended up peeking too! :laugh2: I signed onto one of my registries after seeing a stroller I really liked and saw that a few number of items were purchased. It just shower a number, not the actual items, so I didn't look because I knew OH would be upset with me. I told him some things were bought but I didn't look and we agreed we wouldn't spoil any surprises. So then we are sitting on the couch yesterday and all of a sudden he says "How do you look at what's been bought because I wanna see" :rofl: Ugh! So then once he saw I had to look with him! At least we don't know WHO got what so that's still a surprise, right?

Also forgot to mention... OH was on his way home and told me his boss at his current job told him not to come into work today because the guy he is working with is out of town and won't be there. So... more hours lost :growlmad: I was laying in bed for a bit when he got home and then he suddenly came in and told me that he got the new job and starts next week! :happydance: It couldn't have happened at a better time. He is going into his current/soon to be former job on Monday to work and get his paycheck then saying so long suckas! His boss seems like a real douche canoe so I don't blame him for being anxious to leave. He'll be making the same hourly pay at the new job but MORE HOURS. So excited for him... and PRAYING this is a job that he really sticks with [-o&lt;


----------



## Twinsie

Yay jyllian!!! Soooo happy and relieved for you and OH that he got a new job! Hooray!!!! Btw I totally did that with my bridal shower lol. It does ruin the surprise but how can you not look!!! I really do want to be surprised tho! It's just hard!

Cheryl- I think what you said was totally fine, not pushy. That stinks they didn't address it though in their response!! Maybe they have to talk to certain ppl first before responding about that. But at least you have it in writing that you'll be on ml so if they send you projects in sept you can be like, " per an email a few months ago, I'm on ml so while I can certainly get the work done, it'll be delayed a bit!"


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 19 weeks Jamie!!!!

Jyllian - i love the center pieces and how cute is your dog!!!! :yipee: for DH's new job.... Current job/boss really sucks. Proud of your DH that he got a new job before leaving the current one.

Cheryl - nothing wrong with your email it doesnt seem authoritative to me.

Kirsty - im becoming impatient as well... :haha: how long can this be? 


As for symptoms, getting more BH and they're a lot for today so that might be a sign. DH is charging the camera now in case Adam makes an appearance :dance: I visited one of my colleagues last night and gave me a very cute stuffed toys. Meet tom and jerry.. :)


----------



## Twinsie

Awww cute daphne! And thank you!! I can't believe I'm almost halfway!!! I feel like just yesterday I found out I was pregnant! My next milestone is getting to V day!! 

I love little dogs too and thank God DH does too! Plus he's allergic to most dogs and cats due to the fur. So we got a hypoallergenic little doggie with hair not fur! Bonus, Lexi doesn't shed! Which is Glorious.


----------



## Twinsie

I used pink food coloring to dye the cake pink and also put pink vanilla flavored frosting in between the two cake layers!! :happydance: I'm not that artsy but it came out decent! All ready for tomorrow's reveal party!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Jamie I can't believe you are nearly halfway! Weren't you like 8 weeks just a few weeks ago?! I'm deathly allergic to cats! My OH hates my little yappers (mostly I think because his big, giant, drool slinging, hairball shedding dog isn't there) but is quite find of Rico (dog I pictured). He calls him "Fat Man" :laugh2: They are very easy to corral to a certain area of the house, like our back addition, or I have very short small gates that we sometimes use to prevent them from wandering into a bedroom or something. Once Cameron arrives I won't be allowing them free roam of the main level but they have their kennel, bedding and water dish in the back room with a doggy door for unlimited access to our backyard :thumbup:

Daphne I bet the increase of BH is a very good sign Adam will be making his grand appearance in the near future! :happydance:

Since he had the day off work OH has been figuring out the electrical dilemma downstairs - the wiring in our house is so screwy! I stopped home for lunch and he showed me what he found and now hopefully can get the new recessed lighting installed and working. It's a bit of a disaster down there again and when I spoke to him after lunch he was talking about getting some wiring from his dad's... but not for the house, for his truck he wants to work on :growlmad: Nursery door still not hung up, carpet not shampooed, our closet doors still are not up and there's a pile of dishes in the sink. Looks like I'm gonna be busy trying to initiate him to do something productive in the house when I get off work as well as doing housework and anything else I can do myself.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jyllian*
I love the centre pieces! Party decor is going to be amazing :flower:

I'm glad that OH got another jot which will hopefully be much more stable than the current one. 

Don't overdo it at home later :hugs: Just saying but I really wish men would understand more and help more! 

*Michelle*
I must admit that I am (SECRETLY :haha: ) happy you put in a few more temps into your chart as it really is looking great!!

Enjoy the relaxing time with hubby this weekend!!

*Daphne*
Now that you are past 38 weeks I think we are all going to become really impatient :haha:

Are you bouncing on your yoga ball and dancing naked under the full moon??? If not get to it lol

Cute teddies!!

*Jamie*
Happy 19 weeks!!! Almost half way :dance:

The cake looks great! I bet your family will be overjoyed once they find out the news

How are the other ladies doing so far?? Fi, Jess, Kirsty, Mary, Kenna, Dani anyone else that I've missed??

AFM: I was really nauseated this morning and usually after giving in to the urge to throw up I feel better but not today :nope: So I was sicky all morning long while we were in town. Got home and went to lie down at 2pm to see if I would feel better after waking up. The nap was great and a little less nauseated but still could be better.
I just feel soooo tired and between lower back ache and tummy aches I'm having a blast!! *sarcasm noted* :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Aww Pam, I wish you weren't feeling so crummy! Good news is you only have to put up with it for MAX 21 more days ! :dohh:

Daphne- I agree with Pam- start bouncing on that ball! 

19 week bump Pic!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'll properly comment on everyone when I get home. I'm hanging out at my moms taking care of her after her surgery today. She is doing great but in a lot of pain. Luke is moving pretty painfully but it doesn't appear as if he's flipping, just moving.


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's awesome that OH got a new job!!! :thumbup: perfect timing man, good job! :haha: how far away is your shower now?!

Dani when is yours? I did that too with our wedding registry!! Our shower is sooooooo far away it's not even worth checking. But we are slowing marking off stuff we have bought ourselves!

Daphne love the stuffed animals! It's funny because I'm a big Argentina fan (messi!) and DH prefers neymar although he doesn't love Brazil ntl. We need to get the LO an FC barça onesie!! That's our team :D 

Trying to get DH to talk about names is impossible! He is such a slow thinker, like he likes to have tons of time to think about everything and I am NOT that way at all so it's frustrating. He's always like "we have until September to figure it out!" But I tell him about you all and how jealous I am you get to refer to baby by his (and her! :wave: Shelby and sienna!) name rather than "the baby". I just started Hypnobabies too and they say it's important to call baby by his name, it helps bonding and feels less medical. Urghhhhh. I really feel like we will end up with Sawyer but DH is not making the process pleasant. Blah

That being said, I got maybe-Sawyer doing some crazy moves on video tonight! The first one is pretty creepy I think :rofl: what are you doing in there little man?!
https://youtu.be/rkZuxPL1GSE

Jamie so excited for your party!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Your bump is so cute! So high too. Such a girl bump!! Imagine that :haha:

Jess so glad your mom is ok :D


----------



## mdscpa

https://i59.tinypic.com/oqf2vm.gif

:yipee: Full-term!!!! Sorry your sickness is back.. FX it won't linger for so long... :yipee:




https://i60.tinypic.com/wvx4pu.gif

:wohoo: Welcome to Third Tri... :wohoo:




https://i58.tinypic.com/4qn59l.gif

:happydance: Glad to see your temps rising again... Really praying this means you have a sticky healthy baby :happydance:



​


----------



## mdscpa

Jess - so happy to hear (read) that your mom is doing well.. :D

Jamie - Love the cake... and your bump is so cute really starting to pop out more... :dance: Enjoy the party...

Cheryl - We're not really a fan of football but after being here for so long we started to get familiar with the sports. Arabs so so love it. I only knew Messi and Ronaldo... :haha: Maybe-Sawyer is now becoming a football star i think, his kick is so strong... <3 FX your DH cooperates more in picking names.


Pooped with walking and bouncing. Never thought its gonna take much longer.. I'm losing patience already, i read most women started having strong contractions weeks before their delivery but mine seems not to be progressing... Urgh.... Adam moves alot when i sit after my 30-min walk today maybe he wants more... :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Looks like you're going to have to maintain the headstand position to encourage him Daphne!


----------



## mdscpa

:haha: Things we can think of to help our little one's entry to the world... :rofl:

Oh, i have timed my BH this morning since they're getting longer and stronger. Maybe it's the start... :wacko: Still they're far apart but more frequent than before. And his kick on my right side is so painful.



https://i59.tinypic.com/30bmd7o.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jamie*
Love your bump - it is going to pop real soon :dance:

*Jess*
Glad to hear that your mom is doing well and hopefully she wont be in a lot of pain much longer.

Hoping that even though it doesn't feel like it that it is actually Luke flipping - FX

*Cheryl*
Cool Video :thumbup:

*Daphne*
Hoping that it picks up soon and labour starts for you. We are all (im)patiently waiting

Now start bouncing young lady :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

So exciting daphne! Can't wait for some babies in this group!

We got these 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/480C2156-8CD8-4E11-8B64-AC0905C18F3D_zpsen0czwxq.jpg
Going to offer them around at Amy's party hehehehe


----------



## mdscpa

That's cute way of announcing, Laurac... Sure some will take a few seconds before they realized what it means... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

That's the plan  and then some people will probably decline the m&ms lol. Their loss!


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to hear how it goes.... :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Babies are coming soon!!!! 

Cheryl & Jyl, my 1st shower isn't until July 11 so there's no reason to be looking this early. Curiosity killed the cat lol. I have a wide array of guests so I was curious. Oddly enough the things purchased were from Amazon so someone got an early start. We aren't buying anything more expect nursery necessities until after the showers so I needed to check to see if things were happening lol. Plus if any of you are using Target, checking often is beneficial because their stuff goes out of stock frequently. 

Afm, can't believe I'm 3rd tri!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

It sounds like everyone is doing well and orogressing nicely!

Happy third trimester, Dani!

Daphne, maybe those contractions are the beginning? Hope Adam come soon. We need baby photos! :)

Laura, those M&Ms are a super-cute idea for the party.

AFM, I'm happy to be at the six week mark! I did keep temping because I was curious to see what my temps would do after stopping progesterone. I'm excited for my appointment on Monday to get some answers one way or another, but I'm hopeful for good news.


----------



## mdscpa

I actually found phases of labor and birth from babygaga site. My BH this morning looks like im in phase 1 but it stopped. So far i only have the first sign. Really seems like it's gonna take awhile before Adam arrives. 


*PHASE 1: EARLY LABOR*

Contractions last 30 - 60 sec; 20 min apart max
Bloody show (aka the loss of your cervical plug)
Water breaking (or not - only occurs for 20% of women at the onset of labor)
Diarrhea or loose stools are also common.

Labor contractions are powerful waves of movement moving both down and across your uterine muscles that first thin your cervix and then begin to slowly press your baby out of the uterus and down into the birth canal.

*PHASE 2: ACTIVE LABOR*

Contractions are developing in intensity and last for 45 to 60 seconds; 3 to 5 minutes apart.

Tip: Labor is not always a linear process. It can start and then recede. The more active you are, the more you're going to progress. The more you're relaxing horizontally and taking baths, the more slowly labor will progress.

*PHASE 3: TRANSITION*

Contractions are non-stop.
If you wait, you'll feel an irresistible need to bear down and push as if you were going to take the world's biggest poop.

*PHASE 4: DELIVERY OF YOUR BABY*

You're pushing your baby out into the world!
You may receive coaching to push, depending on your birthing team.

*PHASE 5: DELIVERY OF THE PLACENTA*

Breastfeeding helps deliver the placenta as it makes the uterus contract.

The placental-delivery contractions are nothing compared to what you felt prior to delivering your baby.


https://www.babygaga.com/learning/s/a/labor-birth


----------



## mdscpa

Your temps really looking good Michelle.... FX for a very good news on Monday's appointment....


----------



## aidensmommy1

laurac1988 said:


> So exciting daphne! Can't wait for some babies in this group!
> 
> We got these
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/480C2156-8CD8-4E11-8B64-AC0905C18F3D_zpsen0czwxq.jpg
> Going to offer them around at Amy's party hehehehe

I love this idea Laura! So cute!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 3rd Tri, Dani! :wohoo:

Happy 6 weeks, Michelle!! I think Monday will bring lots of extra joy! 

AFM, still sick. I thought I was better yest a.m but nope. It doesn't look like ill be making it to the wedding/gender reveal today :(. Ive never heard of a.m sickness lasting ALL day and night for 7 days straight! Usually people at least get a little break from it, even for just a few short hours. Blaahh. 

I hope everyone else is doing good and hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. I'm going to call my RE and find out how much longer they suspect that ill be on the progesterone. It seems like I get way worse about 20-30mins after inserting them. Cant wait for second tri!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, my water didn't break with Aiden. It was actually extremely stubborn! Lol. It took the nurses multiple tries before they were able to break it. I didn't know how common it was for it not to break until I saw your post about it. I also didn't get the "bloody show". I fought my labor pains all night because I had no other signs other than contractions but in the a.m when I was on my hands and knees to get somewhat comfy, I knew it was time to go. You'll know when that time comes, too :). Its coming up so soon!! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Mary it can actually help if your water doesn't break, it makes the birth really comfy on the baby and padded sort of? I know we always associate the start of labor with water breaking because of movies! I was surprised to learn that in Bradley. I forget the specifics :D I just know we put don't break waters on our birth plan and had a good reason at the time!

Daphne there's a lot of things you can do to get labor to come on.... If you're ready! :sex:, nipple stimulation (ohhhhhh yeah), sucking your thumb, kissing.. I have a whole board on Pinterest dedicated to it! Get to BDing girl! More aptly named than ever :rofl:

Laura those are adorable! Very creative way to announce. Reminds me of when we announced to my parents and gave them spoons that said grandma and grandpa and they didn't get it AT ALL. They didn't look until we told them to, ha! But we were filming them so they said they were trying to be "proper" :haha:

Happy 3rd tri dani!! I can't believe I'm right behind you.. Almost a tww to the 3rd! Insane. I still remember when NONE of us in this thread (that I knew from the other thread that is) was pregnant. Wow

Have fun at your party today Jamie!! Take lots of pics!!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's my contraction timing while at rest. They're getting closer than this morning's. On a scale of 1-10 of pain, i think i'm about 3-4 still tolerable.... 

https://i60.tinypic.com/oary90.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, that's so awesome!!! Your getting me more & more excited! :wohoo: I cannot WAIT!!!!! :) He's definitely coming soon! Less than 2 weeks!!!! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dh and I were just looking at our u/s again and it almost looks like two separate specs, rather than a bubble...Now I'm a little nervous, LOL :haha: We'll know in 4 days!

EDIT- I just looked up identical twin u/s for 5w2d and they showed two "bubbles" so now I feel strongly about it being one again...One healthy baby girl ;) lol. I'm telling u all, I get these STRONG feelings. I can't wait to know they're right! :)


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Oh, i made a ticker based on LMP and it shows I'm only 9 days away to EDD :haha: Maybe i could be giving birth on the 13th of June. :D or at 39w2d based on actual O tickers :dance: like Cheryl's guess....
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1c0a9a.aspx

I'm confused on when your actual EDD is now. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Glad to hear your appointment went well Pam!
> 
> Wow Daphne! Are you really 9 days away from your EDD? Or are you now currently 38 weeks and 2 weeks away? I'm so confused, which is 90% of my life now :dohh: The suspense is killing me... not knowing exactly WHEN Adam is going to make his appearance, but it's SO SOON!
> 
> Sorry you're feeling crummy Dani. I've never ever had MS so no help to anyone :nope:
> 
> Mary I Googled that ultrasound photo and whoa... creepy. How far along was the pregnancy when they saw that? When I was looking at photos from my most recent volunteer scan my daughter and I noticed what could be perceived as a small face of a man in one of the photos - round chin, mouth kind of open, nose and dark space(s) for eye(s). So weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Birthing class was super informative and fun!
> 
> Ready to get our breathing and relaxation on!
> ​
> I think I was the only "veteran" there but there's a lot I've forgotten over 10+ years. The instructor had the girls get into a group and list all of the negatives of pregnancy and the guys got together and listed the positives. Of course, us girls had no problems making a looong list. The guys had a decent list but most of their responses were stuff like "unprotected sex and not worrying about getting her pregnant, bigger boobs, increased sex drive, etc." Men... :roll: There was juice, water and tons of snacks :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday marked one year since my brother passed from leukemia :cry: He was 52 years old. It was a sad day but I'm at peace knowing he's no longer suffering.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rdvSO-3xc8

I'm sorry for the loss of your brother. I saw the post on facebook. I couldn't imagine going through something like that.

How many more classes do you have?



Twinsie said:


> Yay for the car seat almost installed!!
> 
> Afm- I've always been a nearly A bra size, so very tiny boobies! And now I am filling out my new B cup bras to the max! DH is enjoying the new Cleavage .. I feel like I've gained a pound all in my boobs!! Lol I'm gonna need to buy C cup bras soon!!!

That's pretty much how I was. I went from a 32 AA or barely A to a C cup, and am now bursting out of the C cup so I went to nursing bras. I love my big boobs and hope they stick around lol



aidensmommy1 said:


> I have this annoying AT&T advertisement that wont stop popping up everytime I go to a different page on bnb today. I cant even get into certain threads because its blocking me from being able to click it! Anyone else having this issue from their phone on here today?

Yes! It has been doing it on my phone for days but not on my ipad.



melewen said:


> Mary I hate that thing too!!! Bnb is really giving in to some promos that drive me nuts, I wouldn't do that on my site! At our 8 week ultrasound our little one looked just like a shrimp cocktail when the 3D photo was printed :haha: marine life!!
> 
> Daphne :wohoo: for car seat!! Adam is now ready to come at any time :thumbup:
> 
> Pam no napping!!!!!! Just kidding, please nap as much as possible. Baby coming soon!
> 
> Jyllian I'm sorry to hear about your brother :( that's way too early for anyone!! Glad you and OH had fun at birthing class though
> 
> AFM kinda freaking out because I emailed my big client like I mentioned to you ladies, when I sent in this batch of photos. They've sent me responses before where I'm like BUT YOU DIDNT RESPOND TO.. Ugh. But this is what I said..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I was also wondering if you thought this might be a bit ongoing. The reason that I ask is that Im pregnant and due in late September, and I was wondering if you thought itd be possible to get a couple months of copy a bit ahead of time, if so. I want to make sure that I get everything you need done well in advance, just in case the baby comes earlier than planned! Im only taking off a bit of time but would of course rather be prepared. Just let me know - thanks so much!
> 
> The response I got was literally "thanks so much, they look incredible!" :saywhat: so I'm partly freaking out because I'm worried I don't have many clients right now and partly confident that I'll hear soon and everything will be fine and partly ok with just cutting back a lot and being a SAHM! At least part time :) bleh. Do you think what I said was like pushy or anything??

I think your response was perfect. They should have addressed it in the first email back to you, so it doesn't sound like a company very on top of things. Did you ever hear back?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Cheryl, I agree with Mary. Nothing wrong with the email you sent.
> 
> AFM: I pooped 3 times yesterday, twice today and nausea is back like a bitch :( In bed now @ 2pm in the hopes of feeling better when I wake up later. I just feel off and it doesn't feel like a stomache bug so it's all preggy related.

I hope you aren't getting sick. Feel better soon!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Mary I'm getting quite annoyed with the Gain ad that keeps popping up when I'm trying to navigate BnB on my desktop at work :growlmad:
> 
> Cheryl I don't think you were pushy whatsoever! You're being responsible and pre-planning, and have a very good reason to be doing so! Clients should appreciate that.
> 
> Yay for the car seat Daphne! :happydance: Now coooome on Adam! We are all waiting for you... impatiently :coffee:
> 
> Jess! I saw your post on Facebook, do you think Luke is still possibly venturing head down?!
> 
> AFM, my daughter - and even OH - helped with the Baby-Q shower centerpieces yesterday evening. I just need to get a little more ribbon for like three jars. I also have the materials for the banner I'm making and will start that this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> ​
> We went for a walk around the block yesterday after dinner and took the chihuahuas with us. They were too excited! Rico made it 90% around then stopped and sat down in the middle of the sidewalk just a ways down from our house :laugh2: He was pooped out when we got home.
> 
> ​

The centerpieces are so cute. I love them!!



cutieq said:


> Looks good Jyllian.
> 
> Cheryl, I think you hit the nail on the head. Don't read too much into it. They've could have given you a no thanks right then.
> 
> Confession: I've been peeking at my registries. I see a few things purchased and I'm excited, but I'm the worst! I'll have to fake the surprised face LOL

I peeked too but no one really got us anything off of the registry lol. It's still a surprise because you don't know who got you what.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl I'm just like you, I prefer little dogs. OH likes big breeds (ahem, the pit bull...). The smaller the dog the smaller the upkeep and mess :thumbup: I have actually had to carry Rico at times when we've went for walks because he just stops and refuses to walk any further :dohh: I took a little sandwich baggie with us juuust in case someone decided to drop deuce and good thing I did... Cisco decided to squat just after we made it around the first corner lol
> 
> Omigawwwd Dani now I don't feel so bad! I was going to confess that I ended up peeking too! :laugh2: I signed onto one of my registries after seeing a stroller I really liked and saw that a few number of items were purchased. It just shower a number, not the actual items, so I didn't look because I knew OH would be upset with me. I told him some things were bought but I didn't look and we agreed we wouldn't spoil any surprises. So then we are sitting on the couch yesterday and all of a sudden he says "How do you look at what's been bought because I wanna see" :rofl: Ugh! So then once he saw I had to look with him! At least we don't know WHO got what so that's still a surprise, right?
> 
> Also forgot to mention... OH was on his way home and told me his boss at his current job told him not to come into work today because the guy he is working with is out of town and won't be there. So... more hours lost :growlmad: I was laying in bed for a bit when he got home and then he suddenly came in and told me that he got the new job and starts next week! :happydance: It couldn't have happened at a better time. He is going into his current/soon to be former job on Monday to work and get his paycheck then saying so long suckas! His boss seems like a real douche canoe so I don't blame him for being anxious to leave. He'll be making the same hourly pay at the new job but MORE HOURS. So excited for him... and PRAYING this is a job that he really sticks with [-o&lt;

What is his new job? Hopefully this one works out and he is able to stick with it! 



Twinsie said:


> View attachment 873795
> 
> 
> I used pink food coloring to dye the cake pink and also put pink vanilla flavored frosting in between the two cake layers!! :happydance: I'm not that artsy but it came out decent! All ready for tomorrow's reveal party!!

How did it go? I love the cake idea. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow Jamie I can't believe you are nearly halfway! Weren't you like 8 weeks just a few weeks ago?! I'm deathly allergic to cats! My OH hates my little yappers (mostly I think because his big, giant, drool slinging, hairball shedding dog isn't there) but is quite find of Rico (dog I pictured). He calls him "Fat Man" :laugh2: They are very easy to corral to a certain area of the house, like our back addition, or I have very short small gates that we sometimes use to prevent them from wandering into a bedroom or something. Once Cameron arrives I won't be allowing them free roam of the main level but they have their kennel, bedding and water dish in the back room with a doggy door for unlimited access to our backyard :thumbup:
> 
> Daphne I bet the increase of BH is a very good sign Adam will be making his grand appearance in the near future! :happydance:
> 
> Since he had the day off work OH has been figuring out the electrical dilemma downstairs - the wiring in our house is so screwy! I stopped home for lunch and he showed me what he found and now hopefully can get the new recessed lighting installed and working. It's a bit of a disaster down there again and when I spoke to him after lunch he was talking about getting some wiring from his dad's... but not for the house, for his truck he wants to work on :growlmad: Nursery door still not hung up, carpet not shampooed, our closet doors still are not up and there's a pile of dishes in the sink. Looks like I'm gonna be busy trying to initiate him to do something productive in the house when I get off work as well as doing housework and anything else I can do myself.

I really wish your OH would be more reliable and motivated to do things on his own without you having to tell him what to do. I'm so frustrated for you having to do everything on your own while your OH sits on the couch or plays with his car.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> *Jyllian*
> I love the centre pieces! Party decor is going to be amazing :flower:
> 
> I'm glad that OH got another jot which will hopefully be much more stable than the current one.
> 
> Don't overdo it at home later :hugs: Just saying but I really wish men would understand more and help more!
> 
> *Michelle*
> I must admit that I am (SECRETLY :haha: ) happy you put in a few more temps into your chart as it really is looking great!!
> 
> Enjoy the relaxing time with hubby this weekend!!
> 
> *Daphne*
> Now that you are past 38 weeks I think we are all going to become really impatient :haha:
> 
> Are you bouncing on your yoga ball and dancing naked under the full moon??? If not get to it lol
> 
> Cute teddies!!
> 
> *Jamie*
> Happy 19 weeks!!! Almost half way :dance:
> 
> The cake looks great! I bet your family will be overjoyed once they find out the news
> 
> How are the other ladies doing so far?? Fi, Jess, Kirsty, Mary, Kenna, Dani anyone else that I've missed??
> 
> AFM: I was really nauseated this morning and usually after giving in to the urge to throw up I feel better but not today :nope: So I was sicky all morning long while we were in town. Got home and went to lie down at 2pm to see if I would feel better after waking up. The nap was great and a little less nauseated but still could be better.
> I just feel soooo tired and between lower back ache and tummy aches I'm having a blast!! *sarcasm noted* :rofl:

Have you been trying to keep something light in your belly at all times?



melewen said:


> Jyllian that's awesome that OH got a new job!!! :thumbup: perfect timing man, good job! :haha: how far away is your shower now?!
> 
> Dani when is yours? I did that too with our wedding registry!! Our shower is sooooooo far away it's not even worth checking. But we are slowing marking off stuff we have bought ourselves!
> 
> Daphne love the stuffed animals! It's funny because I'm a big Argentina fan (messi!) and DH prefers neymar although he doesn't love Brazil ntl. We need to get the LO an FC barça onesie!! That's our team :D
> 
> Trying to get DH to talk about names is impossible! He is such a slow thinker, like he likes to have tons of time to think about everything and I am NOT that way at all so it's frustrating. He's always like "we have until September to figure it out!" But I tell him about you all and how jealous I am you get to refer to baby by his (and her! :wave: Shelby and sienna!) name rather than "the baby". I just started Hypnobabies too and they say it's important to call baby by his name, it helps bonding and feels less medical. Urghhhhh. I really feel like we will end up with Sawyer but DH is not making the process pleasant. Blah
> 
> That being said, I got maybe-Sawyer doing some crazy moves on video tonight! The first one is pretty creepy I think :rofl: what are you doing in there little man?!
> https://youtu.be/rkZuxPL1GSE
> 
> Jamie so excited for your party!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Your bump is so cute! So high too. Such a girl bump!! Imagine that :haha:
> 
> Jess so glad your mom is ok :D

Maybe you should just start calling him Sawyer all the time and see what your DH does. He may just be being stubborn for the sake of being stubborn. We had names picked out with our second pregnancy so the debate wasn't really a debate at all. The biggest debate we had was choosing between Lily and Emma Lee if this little guy was a she. 



mdscpa said:


> Jess - so happy to hear (read) that your mom is doing well.. :D
> 
> Jamie - Love the cake... and your bump is so cute really starting to pop out more... :dance: Enjoy the party...
> 
> Cheryl - We're not really a fan of football but after being here for so long we started to get familiar with the sports. Arabs so so love it. I only knew Messi and Ronaldo... :haha: Maybe-Sawyer is now becoming a football star i think, his kick is so strong... <3 FX your DH cooperates more in picking names.
> 
> 
> Pooped with walking and bouncing. Never thought its gonna take much longer.. I'm losing patience already, i read most women started having strong contractions weeks before their delivery but mine seems not to be progressing... Urgh.... Adam moves alot when i sit after my 30-min walk today maybe he wants more... :haha:

I don't put much stock in this as I've been having strong contractions for almost 2 weeks and havent delivered or even started dilating yet. Hopefully he is on his way, but it still could be awhile.



laurac1988 said:


> So exciting daphne! Can't wait for some babies in this group!
> 
> We got these
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/480C2156-8CD8-4E11-8B64-AC0905C18F3D_zpsen0czwxq.jpg
> Going to offer them around at Amy's party hehehehe

Those are so cute Laura! I saw your post on wordpress today from the Queen's garden party. :) You are so sneaky hiding your pregnancy for so long! I don't know how you do it!!



Michellebelle said:


> It sounds like everyone is doing well and orogressing nicely!
> 
> Happy third trimester, Dani!
> 
> Daphne, maybe those contractions are the beginning? Hope Adam come soon. We need baby photos! :)
> 
> Laura, those M&Ms are a super-cute idea for the party.
> 
> AFM, I'm happy to be at the six week mark! I did keep temping because I was curious to see what my temps would do after stopping progesterone. I'm excited for my appointment on Monday to get some answers one way or another, but I'm hopeful for good news.

I can't wait to hear your results on Monday. Have you tried cheating and using a digi with weeks estimator? Good luck!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Happy 3rd Tri, Dani! :wohoo:
> 
> Happy 6 weeks, Michelle!! I think Monday will bring lots of extra joy!
> 
> AFM, still sick. I thought I was better yest a.m but nope. It doesn't look like ill be making it to the wedding/gender reveal today :(. Ive never heard of a.m sickness lasting ALL day and night for 7 days straight! Usually people at least get a little break from it, even for just a few short hours. Blaahh.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good and hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. I'm going to call my RE and find out how much longer they suspect that ill be on the progesterone. It seems like I get way worse about 20-30mins after inserting them. Cant wait for second tri!!!!

Did you make it to the wedding? Have they checked your progesterone levels and are you putting them in at night? If your levels aren't low you can probably safely stop taking them.



melewen said:


> Mary it can actually help if your water doesn't break, it makes the birth really comfy on the baby and padded sort of? I know we always associate the start of labor with water breaking because of movies! I was surprised to learn that in Bradley. I forget the specifics :D I just know we put don't break waters on our birth plan and had a good reason at the time!
> 
> Daphne there's a lot of things you can do to get labor to come on.... If you're ready! :sex:, nipple stimulation (ohhhhhh yeah), sucking your thumb, kissing.. I have a whole board on Pinterest dedicated to it! Get to BDing girl! More aptly named than ever :rofl:
> 
> Laura those are adorable! Very creative way to announce. Reminds me of when we announced to my parents and gave them spoons that said grandma and grandpa and they didn't get it AT ALL. They didn't look until we told them to, ha! But we were filming them so they said they were trying to be "proper" :haha:
> 
> Happy 3rd tri dani!! I can't believe I'm right behind you.. Almost a tww to the 3rd! Insane. I still remember when NONE of us in this thread (that I knew from the other thread that is) was pregnant. Wow
> 
> Have fun at your party today Jamie!! Take lots of pics!!

Did you see that thing on what is called (I think) lotus delivery, where babies are born still completely in the sac. Apparently it is pretty rare, but can happen. We put no breaking of water on our birth plan too as I don't want any labor augmentation unless absolutely necessary (of course that won't matter if we have a c-section, but power of positive thoughts)



mdscpa said:


> Here's my contraction timing while at rest. They're getting closer than this morning's. On a scale of 1-10 of pain, i think i'm about 3-4 still tolerable....
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/97i4oh.jpg

Getting closer. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> Dh and I were just looking at our u/s again and it almost looks like two separate specs, rather than a bubble...Now I'm a little nervous, LOL :haha: We'll know in 4 days!
> 
> EDIT- I just looked up identical twin u/s for 5w2d and they showed two "bubbles" so now I feel strongly about it being one again...One healthy baby girl ;) lol. I'm telling u all, I get these STRONG feelings. I can't wait to know they're right! :)

My gut is still saying one little girl too.


----------



## melewen

Jess I thought a lotus birth is where you keep the placenta attached to the baby until it like.. falls off.. I mean I'm pretty granola crunchy but that's too much!!!

I have been calling him Sawyer! DH just like rolls his eyes, haha. He's just difficult sometimes. Both of them! Sawyer was kicking my bladder during my photoshoot all afternoon, I was like BROTHER PLEASE


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry for the long post ladies. I needed to catch up with everyone lol.

AFM: Time is really flying by. I thought that Luke was flipping on Thursday (I think) but be didn't end up flipping....he was just in a different location. I thought he flipped this morning too because I was feeling movements way up top and my bump looked different....but after I pooped he settled back in right where he has been this whole time. I think he was trying to get away from the poo as it moved through my intestines lol. 

Ronny and I did go to Target and finish up buying most of the things on our registry. The only things left to get at this point are extra car seat bases (one for my eventual car and one for my parents car), breast milk freezer trays, 2 packages of gerber prefold diapers (to turn into inserts), and the baby monitor. Oh and the insurance company still needs to approve the breast pump and send that to us. 

This week has been pretty busy with my hospital visit, my mom's surgery and my birthday. I watched my mom and nephews yesterday and think I way over did it. My body hurts so badly today, so I took a rest day to catch up on the forums and blogs. The next upcoming days are going to be busy too. My nephews birthday is tomorrow (June 7), our 2 year wedding anniversary is Monday, I have to take my mom to the doctor on Tuesday, Thursday I have an OB appointment and then we are heading up the mountain to Ronny's moms for a last visit before the baby comes. We are going to the Renaissance festival on Saturday and then coming home so Ronny can be to work Sunday. It seems like the closer we get to our due date the more stuff comes up.


----------



## mdscpa

38w2d Update: 

Had a rough night. :cry: I never had a solid sleep due to BH and Adam moving a ton... It feels like "pushing himself out move". I feel so exhausted, tired, and have a headache. Just woke up before DH left the house, ate breakfast and walked. Hopefully i could sleep for few hours now that Adam is settled down.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Oh dear Daphne :( sounds like Adam is planning his escape! Only 18 more years and you can have a good ol' sleep :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Feeling a little bit better today nausea wise. I just struggle to eat in the morning and the empty tummy maybe contributes to the nausea. Once I've managed to force something in I start to feel better.

Jess, your forseeable future really does look busy. I hope you get time to rest as well! 

Mary, sorry you were still feeling sick yesterday. I saw you mentioned maybe not going to wedding. Did you stay home or were you able to go? 

Jamie, how did your partie go?? 

Michelle, how was your weekend? Hope you got a lot of relaxing in with dh. Can't wait for tomorrow's appointment! I'm so sure news will be good :D

Sorry if I've missed anyone - will catch up properly later :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad you're feeling a bit better now Pam.

18 more years??? :wacko: BTW, Happy half-way Kirsty.... :dance:

AFM, managed to get some sleep but kept on waking up in between as i was having contractions. What really woke me up was the leg cramps it was so painful i shout when it happened and couldn't even move my legs and had a good cry... It was gone after a few minutes. Adam is awake now. Going to take a poo hopefully i can this time (yeah, im constipated again). Will time contractions again later.


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, your temp rose again.... :dance: Its really looking great.. Can't wait to hear tom's update.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I had to miss it :(. My parents went and brought Aiden with them and they all had a blast. When I asked my mom about the brides reaction when she cut the cake for the gender reveal, my mom said, "Oh, I didn't realize they were doing that so I didn't pay attention to colors or faces. I think the cake was blue though.." LOL (which I knew). Oh well, I'm sure there will be pics for me to see and storys to hear. I was so upset we missed it but dh reminded me that our wedding is coming up soon and that'll be even more fun. And hopefully this sickness is completely gone at that point! :) FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I'm on the suppositories 2x/day (morning and night). I'm def going to bring up all of this when I meet with my actual RE for our HB scan on wed. Hopefully they'll send me for some labs after the u/s and maybe they'll at least let me change to 1/day for now. Most women have to stay on the for 8-10 weeks after IVF, as our bodies aren't producing normal Post O progesterone on its own for a bit, seeing as there wasn't actual ovulation, u know? I'd be so happy if they let me stop! (safely, of course). At the least, I'm going to ask for a safe nausea medication to be prescribed. Hopefully they can do Something to help ease it a little bit! FX!

And June sounds like a very busy month for you, Jess! I'm happy your having a relax day today. Enjoy it! And omg, thats too funny about Luke trying to get away from the poo! :rofl:

Edit-Just realized ur post was from yest. Soo I hope you had a good day full of lots of relaxation yesterday! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Contractions is still irregular.... 

https://i62.tinypic.com/ma9aw8.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Come on, Adam!!!!!!!!
:coffee: :coffee: :coffee:

2 pieces of furniture are together and I painted the knobs pink :)https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150606_195643_zpsowf06vkm.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Still waiting but contractions a bit more painful than yesterdays'.

Love the furniture Kenna... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I absolutely love those two pieces! They look even cuter with the pink knobs! :) Dh and I are planning to buy something like the one on the left of the pic from WalMart. We went browsing through the baby isle a little over a week ago. Just window shopping for us, for now. Omgosh! Tomorrow you will be 35 weeks!! Only 5 weeks to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

mdscpa said:


> Still waiting but contractions a bit more painful than yesterdays'.
> 
> Love the furniture Kenna... :D

I bet he comes on Wednesday!!!! That is my official guess :)

Thanks again, the furniture is helping to make me feel at ease! :)

Thank you, Mary!!!! That is where we got those two pieces from, very sturdy in my opinion. The dresser is full of clothes through 9 months, still deciding what to put in the armoire.


----------



## mdscpa

Wednesday??? It's fine with me just a day shy for 39w. :D That's when my next appointment will be so we planned on bringing our bags with us just in case my doc will admit me (praying these contractions will progress)...


----------



## Wishing1010

See, Wednesday is going to be the day! I just know it :) hehehehe love that we can guess!

My guesses have fallen in the end of June, so about 37-38 weeks. No one in my family has carried to term so i guess they think I am the same lol


----------



## mdscpa

Im guessing you're early too knowing you're leaking so early and having strong BH.. Same as Jess. But im keeping my fingers crossed you both will carry to term as well....


----------



## melewen

Daphne sorry you're feeling rough and not sleeping hon :( prioritize your sleep even if it's small intervals because when it IS time for the real deal you will need your strength! If you are really constipated and really ready for Adam.. You can take castor oil.. But that sounds dangerous to me! Like who wants a big poo session during labor? :haha:

Kenna love the furniture! The knobs are a great touch. So sweet

Sawyer has been hanging out on my bladder lately and it's so weird and I don't like it! I try to get up and walk or bounce on our exercise ball but I'm like cmon man.. He's getting so big! I can feel him on both sides of my tummy a lot, like he's doing this, I showed Jess :rofl:

https://youtu.be/0Bmhjf0rKe8


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah, got this package in the mail from zulily yesterday! I ordered it the day after our reveal, couldn't resist! And saw this sweet picture on Pinterest yesterday, think we will have to recreate it with a Grizzlies theme seeing as how our announcement was all about recruiting the #1 draft pick to our team! :D

https://s22.postimg.org/w30arao7x/image.jpg

https://s22.postimg.org/wr95a8mxp/image.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

I told Pam in whatsapp that if my constipation continued til D-day i'm afraid what the people in the delivery room might see... :rofl: I'm really trying but nothing is coming out. And every time i'm having contractions there's always the need to take a poo so i worry a bit sometimes that maybe it's not poo im going to push but Adam...


----------



## mdscpa

Those are too cute Cheryl!!!!! :dance:

DH has a lot of ideas as well for Adam's shoot and he really can wait to try and make them. FX it comes out good.


----------



## melewen

Daphne this is probably too late but I just got a squatty potty and it has helped the constipation SO much. It's like a stool you prop your legs on when you poo and it's amazing. You could probably use just any stool. It'd be great for Adam too when he's a bit older!

Sooooo.. We're going to my parents pool today and I started trying on a couple old swimsuits and pulled out this one from vicki's. The bottoms are low and stretchy so I figured it'd work but that turned out to not be the problem! I thought the girls hadn't grown much but uh...... :rofl:

https://s17.postimg.org/8burnpnz3/image.jpg

I literally can't move in it or it's all nip! :holly: I showed DH and he said "I think it looks fine!" Hahahahaha of course you do honey. Of course you do.


----------



## mdscpa

i just had a major release of air.... Felt a little bit of relief.... :haha: 

:rofl: at DH's reaction!!!! But he should have said, it looks better than just fine. :rofl: Love the swimsuit.


----------



## melewen

I was telling him I couldn't wear it in public and he's like "I don't see the problem" hahahaha yeah. Yeah honey. It looks pornographic in person, especially with the veins!

Glad your "air release" left you feeling better D! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I'm going to guess that Next Monday will be the big day.. I like this guessing game! :) lol. I had lots of BH's and I was 4 days late with Aiden. Those BH sure like to mess with us! Lol. I bet you'll be 3-4 days early! ;)

And Kenna, I'm going to guess that you will go into labor RIGHT at 39wks. Not a day more or less. :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, I love that bathing suit top! And :rofl: at DH's response! 
I love the cute baby outfits you ordered! Can't wait to see pics of all of the babies in their new outfits! So many of you are going to be Mommy's extremelyyyy soon!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Since i cannot make another poll i have to collect all your guesses and ours too and see who guessed it right... :rofl: Mary, we have the same guesses... :D

https://i59.tinypic.com/2q9j9f5.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

I guess this Thursday as well! :) the 11th!


----------



## mdscpa

Have to add you up Michelle... :dance:

Hmmm.... I think i'll have to give something to someone whose guess is right... :haha: Something for her LO.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg cheryl...you are too funny!!! Show them girls off heheheh


----------



## Twinsie

Haha Cheryl you are popping out of that top! Too funny DH was like "I don't see a problem :shrug: lol! 

Daphne! My friend told me she felt the urge to poop with contractions too and if turned out to be her first sign of labor! She delivered the next day!

Mchelle- will be thinking about you tom! 

Pam- I'm glad you're feeling better! Rest up!!!

Mary- I'm so sorry you had to miss the wedding due to nausea! That's too bad and I hope you feel better soon! Def before your wedding!

Afm- my gender reveal party went great! Everyone guessed girl except like 3 people. Mostly bcuz DHs Fam already has 7 nieces and only 1 nephew! My moms reaction was priceless ! Jumping up and down :) I'll try to post the video now!


----------



## Twinsie

Well the video is too large to post!! I'll have to try and use YouTube, or you can look on my fb page! Jamie Riofrio. Friend me! Here is a pic of my twin sister and I!


----------



## Twinsie




----------



## Twinsie

I have other pcs but there all saying too big! Bnb is annoying me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mdscpa

You both look so beautiful... Hard to believe you're twins or sisters. You two look so different. I love your dress.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary*
Sorry you had to miss on the wedding and that the "feedback" received wasn't 100% :haha:

I hope you can get something from your Dr if it doesn't ease up soon. As comforting a symptom it is it really is noooooo fun! :hugs:

*Kenna*
If I end up going to full term and you do go early we'll have our babies close together :dance:

*Cheryl*
I can see why DH would say there is nothing wrong with that piece of material you want to pass off as a bikini top :rofl:

I love those cute outfits and the pic is a great idea for your newborn shoot :D

*Daphne*
How are you feeling now?

I'm glad that the wind release gave you some relief now come on poop - we are all cheering for you :happydance:

At the rate I'm going I'm more worried about what they'll smell if I do poop :rofl:

Oh and I want in on the guessing too please - I'll guess that this coming Tuesday :D

*Jamie*
Love the pics and so happy that everything went well at the party. Looks like you had fun and I agree with Daphne - LOVE THE DRESS!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM:

I'm starting to wonder about my body at the moment... The following will be TMI for sure so read at your own risk :haha:

Since Friday I've really had this CONSTANT urge to go poo. I couldn't and after many trips to the loo I eventually managed to get the "bum plug" out :rofl:

Anyway since then I've still had the constant urge to go and it has become softer and softer up until now where I kind of have a very soft runny tummy but not completely. 

I've had lower back ache since Friday night as well which I thought could be due to cleaning. I just went to the loo again and after wiping I had some pink on the tp so putting all my symptoms together I'm wondering how much longer I'll have...

1. Back ache
2. Bowels cleaning
3. Pink when wiping

No contractions to mention or at least none that are stronger than your normal BH. I nested like crazy in the nursery now so hospital bags are ready, clothes are packed away and we just need to
- install panel heater
- put up shelf
- pain teddies on wall
- vacuum after drilling is done

If baby should come before the above stuff is done I'll be totally fine too so in a way I'm ready :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

You've got all the textbook early labour symptoms Pam! I remember pooping like crazy during the few days before Luca arrived. Won't be long now :)


----------



## Twinsie

Loose stools is def an indicator Pam!! Baby Mathew will be here soon!!! It's like a race now between you and daphne! Who will be first! I love it! lol 

Cheryl- I've seen that baby pose before on Pinterest too!! Suuuuper cute! DH and I are gonna try to do our own baby pics too so I've been researching poses, and that's def on my list!


----------



## mdscpa

Here's this afternoon's timing. From 3:30 - 4:50pm. They're more regular/consistent than yesterday's.

https://i58.tinypic.com/20p82sj.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think Daphne will be first, she has the painful contractions going!

I'm so excited to see some babies :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

DH made me laugh i swear i almost pushed Adam out!!! I had to hold my belly because it hurts while i was laughing.


----------



## Twinsie

Awww DAPHNE!!!!!!!!:happydance: sorry for the pain though!!


----------



## Twinsie

This is my beautiful God-daughter! My sisters daughter.. My daughter and her will look nothing alike haha but they will be the best of friends :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Daphne and Pam, you both sound like labor is right around the corner!!!!! FX super tight!!!!!!!

Awwww!!! Lovely pics and dress, Jamie!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Are my nipples gonna be sensitive to the touch for the whole pregnancy?! They are crazy sensitive and have been for months!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah...pretty much! Lol!!! Wish I could say no, but it seems to be everlasting!

Ladies, something I just did and wanted to share in case anyone else wanted to do it: send your loved ones an email with some important info. I sent DH and my mom info on how I organized the nursery. DH also now has all of the info to pay our bills,life ins info, and a sweet letter telling him how much he means to me.

Cried my eyes out but I felt it needed to do.


----------



## Jrepp

That's a great idea Kenna. I would have to actually write it out because hubby doesn't check his email (that's my job lol) but still very romantical. 

Ladies: I don't know if you are interested or not but I created a facebook page for my blog/youtube channel. I plan to post updates there at least once a day, as well as pictures and pregnancy tips. https://www.facebook.com/eventualmomma


----------



## Twinsie

That's a great idea Kenna.. Thanks for sharing!!

Jess- read your blog, you are one strong momma! I think I'd be a pile of mush on the floor if I were dealing with all that you are. I hope your mom recovers soon so you don't have to take on too much for too much longer .


----------



## Jrepp

Thanks Jamie. I think I do alright most days dealing with everything without having a complete melt down, but I do have my moments where I end up crying on the floor in the closet. I don't think it would be nearly as bad if I weren't pregnant, or the other things could be delayed until after Luke comes.....but that's the way life goes. I feel like its going to be busy like this for the rest of my life lol.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's A Really good idea kenna. im going to have to remember that after I get pregnant, and am close to delivering. Btw, I can't believe some of you ladies are so close! So ready to see pics of Shelby, adam, and Matthew, and Luke!! It's so funny to me that pam, daphne, and jess have picked biblical names!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Kenna! After I did the nursery I had dh come in so that I could show him where I've put everything :D I was planning on doing a letter for him for Father's Day. I agree that it is a great idea just incase...

Jamie, my nipples haven't been sensitive the whole time. Plus I've been "working" them to get the ready for breast feeding with nipple cream since 36 weeks so feeling okay.

Chelsea, I just realised about the biblical names after you mentioned it :D 

AFM: I'm going to make for one super cranky pregnant lady today!!

Between af-like pains, lower back ache, peeing and my sub conscience constantly thinking about labour I hardly slept :nope: 

Back ache is the worst though! Hoping to be able to manage the cleaning and laundry for today - fx


----------



## mdscpa

Jamie, i'm still struggling with that so yeah, it might stay that way for awhile but hey, everyone's different.

That's great idea Kenna thanks. BTW, HAPPY 35 WEEKS!!!!!

Cheryl - Happy 25 Weeks.... :yipee:

Laura - Happy 11 weeks..... One more week til 2nd tri.... That was fast, eh?

Chelsea - I've never realized it until you mentioned it.... I had a smile when i looked at your sig. Noticed the verse.


AFM, below is this morning's contractions ranging from 6-8 mins apart... Hoping it stays that way or picks up.

https://i61.tinypic.com/2ijqmpg.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Daphne: that's so exciting! I know in the UK if your contractions are 5 mins apart you're supposed to go in because it's classed as active labour. ADAM IS COMING :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Really hoping it's this week, Kirsty.... :dance: Our doc never really told us about it but after watching "One Born Every Minute" on you tube we learned like when to actually go.. FX to a normal delivery..... Please please please......


----------



## Wishing1010

It is 5 mins here too!!!! Ooooo it may be tuesday instead of wednesday ;)

Thank you, I cannot believe we are all so close! :)

The email was an idea that hit me out of blue...DH has never even touched a baby. He does not know how to change diapers, how to bathe, feed, etc. I wanted him to know where everything was so that he can have my mom and his aunt help him with her should something happen. 

Pam, anymore pink on TP?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> It is 5 mins here too!!!! Ooooo it may be tuesday instead of wednesday ;)
> 
> Thank you, I cannot believe we are all so close! :)
> 
> The email was an idea that hit me out of blue...DH has never even touched a baby. He does not know how to change diapers, how to bathe, feed, etc. I wanted him to know where everything was so that he can have my mom and his aunt help him with her should something happen.
> 
> Pam, anymore pink on TP?!

DH actually got mad at me when I tried to explain the things to him because why does he need to know this "just incase" 
I think the anger came from not knowing if we will all be okay and it probably isn't something he wants to deal with alone so I understand.

I've been wiping like a crazy lady every time I go but no pink anymore and nothing on my liner either. Maybe just a once of spot (for now :haha: ) It was very clearly pink though and not something that I imagined.

I wanted labour to hold off till after today because my new phone was coming today but now the delivery company said they can only deliver tomorrow :brat: Labour now to wait till after tomorrow please :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150608_051904_zpscpktulmb.jpg

This is what the doc gave me in regards to timing.


----------



## Wishing1010

Here are the other pages from that pamphlet:https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150608_052411_zpsybflm45l.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150608_052423_zpsvwezplfr.jpghttps://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150608_052429_zpstnfltryj.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for the info Kenna..... DH actually reminded me to tell him when my contractions get stronger than yesterday's even if they don't occur at regular intervals nor 5 (less) mins apart. He said, that if i feel something is not right i should contact him immediately since he has to drive for like an hour to get here and then another 1 hour back to his place where our hospital is... FX we arrive on time.

DH doesn't like talking about "if something happens". He rejects the idea and just say, everything will be fine we just have to trust Him and pray.


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, goodluck on today's appointment...:yipee: temp stayed up..... :happydance:

Praying for good results,.....


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! Here's hoping for some really good news! 

Maybe by the time I have news, you'll have gone into labor! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: I can postpone that as i wanted to celebrate your good news first. :D


----------



## cutieq

I've been reading for class about early labor and uhhhh babies are definitely coming soon!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I am crossing everything for you!! Today is going to bring amazing results your way! I hope your doctor doesn't make us wait as long today! Can't wait to hear the fabulous #s!! And your temps are looking great! :dance:

Most of you ladies are all so close to giving birth! I'm so excited for every one of you! I wish I had joined u all from the start tho.. I was reading this thread from the first page yesterday (for the very first time) and I saw u all going through the same steps together. I have to admit, I did get a little bit jealous seeing you all go through MS and everything together... :haha: BUT, now you ladies have fresh pregnancy advice for me when I have a question or worry AND ill be able to see all the pics of so many beautiful babies before mine comes! ;) Plus, everything is going to go great with Michelle today and we are only 3 days apart so thats pretty darn awesome! :)

Anyway, that was a bit random...lol. I had fun reading through the first 80 pages yest & picked up a few MS tricks so thank you all VERY much! . 


HAPPY 35 WEEKS, KENNA!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, Adam is def coming soon! I bet it'll be another few days though. Contractions messed with me like crazy for the last 2wks of my pregnancy with Aiden (close to 5 mins apart & I was a couple cm dilated) and I was at the point where I begged for them to induce me because it was taking so long! Lol. But the doc said its common for contractions to be quite hectic during the last month of pregnancy. You never know though! He could def come today/tomo but my guess is now Thursday! I cannot wait to see his cute little face!!! Oh my goodness!!!! :wohoo: I'll be checking in on you, no matter how sick I feel! :)


----------



## melewen

Daphne are you getting any rest??

I'm excited to have a doula so I don't have to worry about when to go to the hospital at all. She'll help us a lot with that! I definitely want to stay at home as long as possible as that reduces the likelihood of interventions. In Bradley they taught us a funny trick.. Try to take a picture of the mama and if she lets you, it's not time yet. If she like growls at you it's time to go!! I think that was for the hospital and not transition... Hrmm. I'll have to look at my notes!

Can't wait for some good news Michelle!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Thank you! Here's hoping for some really good news!
> 
> Maybe by the time I have news, you'll have gone into labor! :haha:

I cannot imagine you receiving anything other than good news :dance:
Will be trying to patiently wait... :coffee:

Yah we all know that won't be happening - how many hours till your appointment??? :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I FINALLY FINISHED THE NURSERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Between being extremely tired and horrible lower back ache going into my tailbone DH helped me and the nursery is now finished :D

https://i.imgur.com/AbZfKMhl.jpg

I know I said I wanted teddy bears painted on the wall. I changed my mind again as I've got all these paintings DH did (abstract ones) and they have blue colours in. I thought it much better to hang them instead of letting his talent gather dust. I LOVE IT!!! <3

https://i.imgur.com/PkwVV9kl.jpg

The brown cupboard was hand made by DH's grand father :D The white shelf against the wall to hang tiny outfits was made by DH

https://i.imgur.com/1gwkyP6l.jpg

Family Crib: BIL (45 years old) slept in the crib, DH (43) slept in it and both of BIL's boys slept in it as well. Next in line is Matthew :D

https://i.imgur.com/M7GEYXa.jpg

Changing table and shelf

https://i.imgur.com/Eov30pu.jpg

I feel great now that the room is done and hospital bags are ready!! Now tomorrow I'll do the laundry and some cleaning. I'm not able to do as much as I use to which annoys me sometimes but hey, I'm growing a baby so I'm doing enough!


----------



## mdscpa

Mary - i feel like it's gonna take few days more... But have a feeling that it's this week I could be wrong though and it could take 2 more weeks :wacko:.Will just try to keep my very thin patience now...

Cheryl - having a hard time getting a rest now. Adam moves a lot when i try to. I think i fell asleep around 5 am again.. He really wants to get out but my cervix doesn't allow him yet i think. :haha: Oh, thanks for the trick. I'll tell that to DH. :D

Pam - i know i said this already but i really love your nursery.... <3 <3 <3 All we need is Matthew in there!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I love, love, loooovee your nursery!! Thats really cool that DH handmade stuff for it (and did a great job!) and I love that your using a crib that dh once slept in! :). Aiden had my old basinet and it meant the world to me. Too bad it broke :-\. And I love the fish pics! Your all ready to go now!!! :wohoo:

Cheryl, for me, the hospital said, and I quote, "you are the happiest woman in labor that we have ever seen!" LOL. Apparently the pic thing wouldn't have worked for me, as I didn't care what went on around me while I waited for Aiden to make his way down, lol. And I totally agree, stay at home as long as u can! I stayed at home for the first 10-12hrs or so and then went to the hospital but I guess I should have waited another 10hrs because it took another 16hrs after we arrived before Aiden made his appearance :). I love that you have a doula. I never even heard of doula's until very recently...lol. I felt dumb for not knowing! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I def dont think it'll take u 2 more weeks, at all! It'll def be within the next week at the most, I believe. You've been having contractions for a couple of wks already so hopefully this is the week! I'm betting 3 more days and little Adam will be here! FX! :)


----------



## mdscpa

FX to that. It's like waiting for my + hpt but this time i have no control whatsoever... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm thinking a nap is in order now... long hard day so far and I have no strength left for the rest of the house and laundry. I'll do that tomorrow... little bits at a time + Matthew wouldn't mind coming home and seeing dishes in the sink :haha:

My back is killing me!!! Let's all go FX that I don't have back labour because I'm a wuss at the moment :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> FX to that. It's like waiting for my + hpt but this time i have no control whatsoever... :rofl:

LOL! It really is! The end of my pregnancy with Aiden was the worst! (but I also had a PERFECT pregnancy w/ him!) The last 6 weeks couldn't have gone by any slower! And then my bff who was due 2 1/2 wks AFTER me gave birth 5 days before and I actually cried out of jealousy because Aiden didn't come yet! :rofl: The last week was DEF an intense waiting game! Aiden was also a couple days late so that didn't help my patience any!


----------



## aidensmommy1

2 more days until we hear our LO's heartbeat!!! :wohoo: I cannot wait! I'm going to TRY & pick up the sound with my phone so I can let u ladies hear but we'll see how well my phone picks it up. I'm so scared that I will be extremely sick at u/s time. I can't deal with car rides when I'm feeling the way I have been so I'm praying I feel ok! If not, ill just bring a bucket and blanket and sleep in the backseat on the way there, lol. Thats right, I have MS plans in motion! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Almost forgot about your appointment Mary.... :wohoo: FX you record it. It's really good to have something you can keep and try to listen to whenever you want... Oh, and don't forget to get pictures of your bubble(s) again... Beg if you must.... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, I will DEF be getting pics! They give them without a question at my clinic so thats a good thing :) My actual RE is performing this U/S as well & I feel much more comfortable with him. We built a really good relationship with him & our nurse. They will always be in our hearts <3 But yea, last time they gave us a copy for me, Nahum, and Aiden so I know ill get at least that again this time. I'm going to ask him to write a little note for Aiden on his copy. He'd love that :)


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne and Pam I can't contain my excitement for you both!!!! I keep updating DH about you girls and he's starting to know you by name now lol. Daphne I hope Adam comes in the next day or two!! My guess was Thursday but I'll be wrong for the sake of you not having to wait longer! 

Pam- I reeeeeally hope you don't have back labor! Enjoy your nap! :) 

Mary- i feel so bad that you're so sick! I had nausea but I was able to make it go away with things, I hope you find something that works! Are you eating small meals every two hours? 

Michelle- I'm so hopeful for you and feel emotional waiting for your numbers! I pray you /we get good news today!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u Jamie. And yes, I even sleep with saltines next to my bed to munch on whenever I feel I need something. Lol. I just can't shake this feeling! Thankfully fluids have been staying down and MOST of what I eat does too (KNOCK ON WOOD!) I just want my strong appetite back like I had at the very beginning of this pregnancy! It'll happen soon, hopefully! Its like I feel hungry but at the same time, I feel like I'm going to barf when I think of food! This has def been a rough week!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OK there is just like NO way I can catch up with everyone specifically but going to try from memory as best I can. TEN PAGES I went through. It's never easy taking a few days off BnB then catching up :nope:

But Daphne omigoodness the suspense I had reading through your contraction posts! Adam is coming VERY SOON :happydance: 

Pamela the nursery is absolutely amazing! That crib is beautiful and so special!

Good luck at your appointment today Michelle, not that you need it :winkwink: Can't wait for an update!

Excited for yours as well Mary! Hoping you can get something to show us!

Cheryl you sound like me over the weekend with the top. I put on a sports bra for underneath my tank top so I could go edge the lawn and holy boob explosion! My nipples were bulging out of the top :holly: Def a "perk" of pregnancy :thumbup: Maybe-Sawyer is an active guy... love the belly wave!

Welcome to third tri Dani! And nearly halfway Jamie! :happydance:

Jess you are just like me, always busy! Your mom sounds like she's in perfect condition to watch little ones right now :roll: Good thing your sister made other arrangements! Luke sounds like he's really trying to make his way head down!

Love the candies Laura! Such a cute idea!

Kenna that furniture is adorable, I love it! Especially with the pink knobs.

AFM - OH shampooed the nursery carpet over the weekend, helped me install the remainder of the laminate in the downstairs closet area and finish the stairway detail. 
 
He got the new recessed lighting installed and everything rewired properly on Friday so now we just have to patch, texture and paint the ceiling before tackling other little odds and ends down there. I did some painting and measuring. I feel like we could really be getting more done in two whole days and it's frustrating. Even more frustrating is how much more increasingly limited I'm becoming. I broke down last night and told OH I need help with everything around the house, it's just such an overwhelming mess I can't keep up with myself along with trying to do home reno things as well. We implemented a new chore chart for everyone, not just the kids, which divides everything up amongst everyone and should hopefully help keep the house tidy and under control... and I won't get overwhelmed.

20 days til our shower! I'm going to work on the banner this week hopefully.

A little action from Cameron yesterday morning...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T26L6p2FrmI


----------



## Twinsie

Jyllian- I'm SO Glad you talked to oh and will be getting more help now! Thank god! Sounds like a productive weekend! 

Kenna- I looooooove the pink knobs, so cute and sweet touch! 

Pam- forgot to mention I love your nursery too! The crib that was in the family is so special. 

Out of curiosity, do any of you ladies beyond 20 weeks ever lay on your backs? I was reading that you are not supposed to after the 4th month and I'm there now so I guess I shouldn't be!? But it's still comfortable for me and sometimes my sides aren't! But obv I'll steer clear of my back if it's safer for the baby. Thoughts ??


----------



## mdscpa

Love your update Jyllian and a very productive weekend. Glad you got a talk with OH about the things that need to be done... FX he helps out and you finish everything before your shower... Oh, <3 the soundtrack of Cameron's kick... He sure looks so happy in there.

Jamie - i've read about it too and i worried for a few weeks as i can't keep sleeping on my sides. My bedtime routine was to lay on my right side to avoid (minimize) heartburn and once i get my sleep few second before i totally close my eyes i flip to my left side as that is what they recommend. But of course i can't keep that position when asleep. I just always try to go back at it if i wake up in the middle of the night. It's hard but you'll get adjusted. Oh, i must add, even DH knows all your names and keep asking for any updates once in a while... :lol:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I usually always wind up on my back at some point during the night. I try not to purposely lay like that, however. I never feel lightheaded or anything when I do, but I try to avoid it just to be safer. I have been sleeping more often alongside my big body pillow. I position it between my legs and lay on my left side and seem to stay like that mostly. Or I lay on my right side and tuck the pillow under my back.


----------



## mdscpa

They're getting closer... The shortest intervals (green ones) were painful..

https://i57.tinypic.com/hsrf9g.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - looking at your timings it looks like you are having prefab or contractions. From what I understand early labor contractions are a minute or less along and yours are 2 minutes or more each, coming still irratically. It's looking good though and I bet Adam is here by the end of the week.

Pam - your nursery is so cute! I love that you are using dhs crib and paintings on the wall. Take a break, you earned it.

Jyllian - I'm glad you finally talked to your oh and made a plan. I hope he sticks to it so you don't end up doing everything again. Oh, and my sister didn't make alternative arrangements.....the boys are at my parents and my mom is putting off taking her pain pills to watch them. I swear my siblings are the most inconsiderate people ever!

Jamie - I fall asleep on my left side and wake up flat on my back every single day. Your body will let you know what is ok. I have woken up a few times short of breath but I just roll over and go to bed. I've also been laying on my right side because it's comfiest.

Michelle - good luck at the dr today. Please update us asap!!

Mary - your scan is Wednesday right? Have you puked anymore or just nauseous?

Cheryl - I love the top but only for the back yard lol. The suit you chose looked great!

AFM: Luke got himself turned breech last night. Hurt like a b! He has since reverted to his transverse position but his head is now on my right instead of my left. I'll take the c-section if he would stay transverse because the pain in my pelvis was too much!! I don't know if I could handle him being head down for 7 weeks!


----------



## Twinsie

Wow stronger and more frequent contractions daphne! Def moving in the right direction!

Jess- I shook my head when I read about your sister still leaving her kids with your mom! That's so inconsiderate and I wish I could yell at your sister for you!!!


----------



## Jrepp

You and me both Jamie, you and me both. She only has the 1 year old right now I guess since the 4 year old is at preschool but my mom said she hasn't eaten today, she hasn't taken any of her pain meds and her foot has been bleeding. I am so incredibly angry! To top it off, it's 11 am and my husband is still sleeping.....so much for the anniversary that I wanted.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Jess that's just awful and so unbelievable your sister did that... Wasn't she going to figure something else out? Such a shame.

Daphne these contraction posts are building up such suspense! Come on Adam! Soooooo exciting!!!

Since OH is off work today I would think he'd try to do a little something at home regarding "The List" and maybe hang up the nursery door, our closet doors or hang some drywall. I'm stopping home quick for my lunch break and giving him the benefit of the doubt for now but if nothing has been done by the time I finish my work day I'm gonna be livid :growlmad:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Some of the photos that my sister took this weekend at 37 Weeks :D

https://i.imgur.com/lE8o9jim.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/aqT8ALZl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Mg48SNVl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/4rtToV4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/cNlHZNe.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LqvAjPNl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nDBcG5xl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yLIKgKql.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ezR6nSY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/uM0ws5vl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/rC2GReUl.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

I absolutely LOVE those pictures pam! You guys are so cute, and you can tell that ya'll are so in love!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Chelsea :hugs:

It was a bit of a crying sob story early in the day as DH didn't really want to do the photos. He thought they were corny/stupid and I was really upset :( Thought about just cancelling as he agreed to go but I didn't want him to do it if he didn't want to etc.

He insisted we go and made the best of it for me so I love him for that!! <3

Here is a link with all 26 photos I wanted to load https://imgur.com/a/uXS19/all
I could not get it to work earlier but Daphne (bless her) figured it out. So there might be some extra pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## froggyfrog

They are all so good, and that location is amazing! I have to force my dh into photos also! Maybe it's a guy thing. He says "why do we need pictures when I have the memories in my head" I'm glad he came to, and cooperated!


----------



## Twinsie

My DH hates being in pics too! He's such a private person I'm lucky he let me post that I'm pregnant in fb lol . Your pics are beautiful Pam. Your husband is cute, and I think the poses are funny and great!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right! What is it with men :haha: I know I have memories but details fade and that makes me sad...

Not to brag or anything but that location is pretty much within 5 minutes (less actually) drive from my house :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Lol! if you weren't bragging, then you wouldn't feel the need to say "not to brag"


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:rofl:

You guys have like Starbucks, Walmart, Target etc and I don't always have a lot going for me but at least I live in a nice place :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Pam those photos are wonderful! And the one of DH like popping out from under you is too funny :laugh2: Very special memories to share with Matthew later on <3

Oh and DH kinda reminds me of a Bruce Willis in the last photo!

I almost forgot... today is Cheryl's 26 week bumpdate. Her's is the only on I can really remember because it's the first of the week and mine's mid-week. I'm really lucky if I can remember ANYTHING at this point... but I think I did quite a decent job catching up with everyone based off memory of what I read in 10 pages :thumbup:

I mentioned maternity photos to OH and I think he is wanting to incorporate his truck (Lord help me...) into the shoot. But I'm totally OK with it as long as we get some photos of just him and I and of course some family photos with the kids as well! I got him this sticker for the back of his truck, it's kind of like those stick figure family ones you see one the back of people's vehicles:
https://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mBHu63LV5zQ8BFk7_ssfUCQ.jpg ​I can't remember which one I got him specifically, as he still needs to put it on the back window... but it'll make for a funny photo I'm sure.

Also... OH was working on the nursery door when I took my lunch _and_ the kids were finishing up their chore for the day :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Those stickers are soooo funny :rofl:

Sounds like all-in-all your day has gone good with everyone doing their part!

Dh sometimes looks like Will Ferrel in pics too lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ooh! He's like a Bruce Willis/Will Ferrel love child!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jamie, when pregnant with Aiden, I specifically remember TRYING to sleep on my left side but I too seemed to like sleeping on my back alot. Idk if u already have a body pillow, but if not, I strongly recommend getting one. First off its very comfy! :haha: But also it helped me stay sleeping on my side, as it gave me something to throw my leg over and rest my belly into. Idk if this tip will help you the way it did me but I figured id throw the idea out there :). I'm already investing in a new body pillow as soon as we hear the HB. And the ones I like either are VERY cushiony or like a bean bag-ish thing because it makes it so the pillow will shape around your belly and sore boobs. Hope this helps!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, those pics are so cute!! And omg, ur dh does look like Bruce Willis/ Will Farrell mixed! :haha: Too funny! Those pics are definitely great for memories and your little man will love seeing these as he gets bigger :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam you've motivated me to inquire on a maternity photo session! I contacted a lady I went to school with, she does such great work and I trust her to get some nice pictures of/for us to cherish. She actually offers a Belly to Baby session with a discount for doing both maternity and newborn photos so I'm going for that, hoping she's available! 

A Perfect Pixel

I've never done *official* maternity photos like this... my ex husband and I got a couple simple photos done at The Picture People when it was located in our mall but nothing special. Same with baby photos. I'd get a coupon for a free sheet every month and take my son until he turned a year old. Same with my daughter.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, dh and I are going to do a maternity shoot later on in pregnancy as well. I didn't with Aiden and like I was saying to you before, I want to enjoy all of the pregnancy events that I can this time around, esp since this is mine and DHs first pregnancy together and it may very well be the last so id like to make the best of it! 
I can't wait to see your pics after they're done! I LOVE maternity pics!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, any news yet?!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love your maternity shoot Pam! Wish my husband was a little more interested in that kind of thing. 

I'm about to become one of those women that every pregnant woman loathes towards the end of their pregnancies. Are Matthew and Adam here yet?! :brat:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian and Mary, I cannot wait to see pics for your maternity shoots :D
My thoughts too were that this might be our only child together so I wish to get as much of these things as I can! :rofl: at Will Ferrel / Bruce Willis love child! I kind of have a bit of a celeb crush on that Mr Willis, so I'm scoring right hahaha

Kirsty, nothing here yet :haha: Only had pink on tp that once. I might have imagined it but when I looked at my bump in mirror after bath it looked like I've had a nice drop :shrug: Will keep you ladies updated.

Also just logged in to see if there is any updates from Michelle yet. Not sure about these time differences and hoping all is well!!


----------



## startd

Oh my goodness - a lot has happened on here! 

Pam - your nursery looks great! Love the photos, and hope you're feeling more comfortable

Daphne - you sound like you're holding up really well, despite the contractions. I hope he makes an appearance soon, and you're feeling ok

Mary - morning sickness is a pain. Have you got anything to take to help? I had some anti-nausea meds that I took. I didn't need to take them for very long, but they helped to break the cycle

Michelle - fingers are crossed for you!

Everyone else, I hope you had a great weekend, and you're feeling well. My bump has popped quite a bit, and I'm starting to look really quite disproportionate. Starting to struggle with work a bit, so I'm glad I'll be changing my responsibilities soon. I ate way too much this weekend - such a good weekend of food!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Fi, I also started popping round about same time as you! Do you do bump pics?

Hoping you manage till it's time to change at work - you need a break with a side order of rest :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh, I just took note of my ticker and realised I have less than 20 days till EDD :dance:


----------



## startd

Bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## startd

21 weeks

I was measuring 4 weeks ahead by FH at the last appointment. Definitely grown more since then. Little man obviously enjoys doing renovations to make sure he has enough space....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## startd

Pam that's so exciting - it's getting so close!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks for the bump pic fix! I think it's a pretty neat bump you've got going! :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

So good news.. It's not an ectopic.

Bad news.. Things still aren't progressing fast enough. The doctor could see the yolk sac, but no heartbeat (not sure about fetal pole, he didn't mention it). He thinks there is a high likelihood for a miscarriage. He did say that he doesn't want to make a rash decision, so giving it another week to see what happens. More bloodwork and another ultrasound next Monday and then seeing. 

At this point, I just want to know one way or another. Of course I'd love for everything to be fine, but if not, I just want to get back to trying for a healthy baby.


----------



## Wishing1010

I am sorry, Michelle. Praying your bean hangs in there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, I am so so deeply sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you! I really hope things take a turn for the best. Many prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Lovely bumps ladies!! Pam your maternity photos are terrific!

Michelle I'm sorry you didn't get the best news and are still in limbo. It might still be early to see the heart beat. I hope you get an answer soon.

AFM: anniversary outings were cut short because of the heat and how uncomfortable I am with Lukes positioning. It feels like he is trying to turn but my uterus gives out under his weight and he crashes back into a transverse position. I'm about to manually turn him back where he was to ease some of the pain.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I'm sorry your in so much pain! I hope the pressure eases up for you. Hopefully luke will get into a more comfortable position for you! 
I can't believe ur already at 33 weeks tomorrow. Luke will be coming pretty soon! :)


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I'm hoping for the best for you and that you get some answers soon. 

We had our 2nd l&d class tonight and discussed signs of labor and I kept thinking of Pam has that, Daphne has that. I'm getting so excited!


----------



## melewen

Pam I love love love your photos!! Love seeing DH too--the man behind the paintbrush and jigsaw! You look gawwwwwgeous

Michelle so sorry you didn't get the greatest news :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that you just have a slow rising hcg and bean is sticky! I know how you feel though, just wanting to know one way or the other

Jyllian, bravo for OH working on stuff when you got home!! Go fella! Your house is looking awesome! Love those stickers too.. So silly. Now I want to bring DH along to my DIY maternity photos! 

And jyllians right, today's my bump date day!! I need to post pics... Big day today! Maybe-Sawyer finally changed size on the Bump so I found the tallest pineapple at the store (yes I brought a measuring tape! :rofl:) and went nuts


----------



## melewen

https://s23.postimg.org/jiyx10oon/image.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/5b4mymmlz/image.jpg


----------



## melewen

Not sure how to nab it from my phone but here are the gifs

https://giphy.com/gifs/pregnant-25-weeks-xTiTnuBkb9sM8Plehy

https://giphy.com/gifs/pregnant-25-weeks-3o85xkFqNeANwN5XVu


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, you have me cracking up over the pineapple and measuring tape! :rofl: Too funny! 
Loving the bump! I swear, these weeks have just been rolling by since I got my BFP! I feel like I was just barely saying "Happy 22 weeks Cheryl!" :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

You're up early Mary? Is it because you're too excited for tomorrow for those tickers to change (aside from your appointment)? :rofl: It's really fast, and in 8 days you'll be on your last month for the 1st tri.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> So good news.. It's not an ectopic.
> 
> Bad news.. Things still aren't progressing fast enough. The doctor could see the yolk sac, but no heartbeat (not sure about fetal pole, he didn't mention it). He thinks there is a high likelihood for a miscarriage. He did say that he doesn't want to make a rash decision, so giving it another week to see what happens. More bloodwork and another ultrasound next Monday and then seeing.
> 
> At this point, I just want to know one way or another. Of course I'd love for everything to be fine, but if not, I just want to get back to trying for a healthy baby.

I'm glad your Dr isn't making rash decisions and worst case scenario I would let nature run it's course. A lady in the June bug group didn't have heart beats early on (she is in Japan) and her Dr wanted to do a D&C. Then at the next scan one twin had passed but the other one was going strong with a great heart beat. She gave birth to her baby boy yesterday. Imagine had she gone with her Dr?

I'm so sorry that the news wasn't the best BUT all is not lost yet so there is still hope! I'll continue to keep you in my prayers :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!! Pam your maternity photos are terrific!
> 
> Michelle I'm sorry you didn't get the best news and are still in limbo. It might still be early to see the heart beat. I hope you get an answer soon.
> 
> AFM: anniversary outings were cut short because of the heat and how uncomfortable I am with Lukes positioning. It feels like he is trying to turn but my uterus gives out under his weight and he crashes back into a transverse position. I'm about to manually turn him back where he was to ease some of the pain.

I'm sorry your in so much pain! I really wish he could have just turned quickly and it would have been sore for a bit and that you could then go on.

Happy Anniversary :flower:



cutieq said:


> Michelle, I'm hoping for the best for you and that you get some answers soon.
> 
> We had our 2nd l&d class tonight and discussed signs of labor and I kept thinking of Pam has that, Daphne has that. I'm getting so excited!

:D Did your class say anything about stitch pains in the sides? :haha:



melewen said:


> https://s23.postimg.org/jiyx10oon/image.jpg
> 
> https://s23.postimg.org/5b4mymmlz/image.jpg

You look amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM:
Having side stitch pains today on my right side. It is there constantly so I'm assuming that the source of the pain is maybe the way Matthew is lying.

I tried to lie down to see if it would get better and OMG did I think I was going to die! It hurt like crazy so got up as fast as I could.

I got somebody to help me clean the house today and she is AMAZING! I will love her forever for helping. I did all the laundry and probably overdid it there as the pain started getting worse after that. She is helping with moving furniture, dusting, deep cleaning etc. 

So by the end of the day the nursery is done already, my cell phone will be here and the house will be spotless! Then all I have to do is relax :sleep:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> You're up early Mary? Is it because you're too excited for tomorrow for those tickers to change (aside from your appointment)? :rofl: It's really fast, and in 8 days you'll be on your last month for the 1st tri.... :dance:

lol, I did want to look at my ticker while I was up real quick :haha: 1 more day until my appt tho! :) I wake up every night now between 2-4a.m to go pee and it usually takes a bit to fall back asleep. I told DH that I want to get a portable potty to keep next to our bed so I don't have to walk too far in the night when I'm having to wake up 3+ times to pee :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Ok, i almost forgot I need to be celebrating my single digit countdown!!!! :haha: Now, come on Adam.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Single digits Daphne

Adam better be super cute or I won't forgive him for not coming on my guess for birth date :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, maybe Adam is waiting for his little brother Matthew so that they can have the same birth day. :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nice, make it my fault now :rofl:
My house is almost clean, then just wait for the phone (still) and after that we can go into labour hahah


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, Daphne! Your in single digits!! Def time to celebrate! I originally guessed that you'd go into labor on Sunday & then I said Thursday...My FINAL guess is Saturday and I'm sticking to it! Lol. So if my predictions are right, you may be meeting Adam in just 4 short days!! ;) Fx!


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, not your fault. It's the phone not being delivered's fault!!!! Without it you cant labour and i won't progress!!! :rofl:

Mary, my guess list is a mess. You better make up your mind lol..


----------



## WunnaBubba2

My house is so clean right now that I want to crawl around with my tongue on the floor :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> My house is so clean right now that I want to crawl around with my tongue on the floor :rofl:

:rofl: If you decided to do it kindly make a video so we can have something to enjoy.. :haha: 

Is the phone there yet? Have you tried to PHONE them? :lol:


----------



## aidensmommy1

hahaha! You two are too funny! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Pam, not your fault. It's the phone not being delivered's fault!!!! Without it you cant labour and i won't progress!!! :rofl:
> 
> Mary, my guess list is a mess. You better make up your mind lol..

hahah! Saturday is my FINAL guess! :)


----------



## mdscpa

aidensmommy1 said:


> hahaha! You two are too funny! :rofl:



This happens when we have nothing to do while on leave..... It's hard.... My body is looking for it's daily work routine.... :wacko: If only I can teleport to Jyllian i can volunteer doing some of her LIST... :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahaha Mary! You are too funny :D

I did call and they confirmed it will be delivered today. They cannot give me a time. When I phoned 30 min ago they said they are close to our town


----------



## mdscpa

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Hahaha Mary! You are too funny :D
> 
> I did call and they confirmed it will be delivered today. They cannot give me a time. When I phoned 30 min ago they said they are close to our town

Ok, you still have until 11:59 PM so more hours to wait... :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I prefer doing nothing for now :haha: I'm already dreading going back to work in November


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh no for f* sakes! They better get here so that I can set up the new phone, play with it and download cool contraction timers :haha:


----------



## melewen

:rofl: silly ladies 

Mary my guess is Saturday too! Saturday is the big day I swear it! I bet you'll go into labor on Friday since you've had plenty of practice contractions so far so your labor won't be as long! And then Saturday will be Adams birthday!

Did you all know that eating dates in the last four weeks of pregnancy can pretty dramatically reduce the time of labor?! I was shocked when I read the study. It was like from 900+ minutes to 500-something minutes. Crazy! We love dates anyway and buy them in bulk so I'm definitely loading up in month 9!

Pam has the phone come yet??

PAM OMG I ALMOST FORGOT I had this dream about you last night!! It was very clear but then I had another totally insane dream after that has trumped my dream memory but it was you and DH pretty sure and it was so vivid! I don't even remember what was happening. I assume it was all those lovely pictures you posted that I saw right before bed!

So far I've had dreams about daphne, Jess, and Pam.. Whos next?! :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne is doing the dates :D

As long as dh behaved himself in the dream I'm happy - sometimes he can be very silly :haha:

Still waiting for phone... This wait is almost worst than waiting for Matthew :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Courier van just pulled up :yipee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary, once again I'm the same! I want to cherish EVERY SINGLE THING with this pregnancy because it likely will be my last and his only... He was giving me a little bit of grief over pricing but you get what you pay for, right?! I want beautiful photos we can display in our home and cherish forever!

Kirsty holy crap how did I not realize you are halfway now?! Didn't you just get your :bfp: like a few weeks ago?! 

Less than 20 days left Pam wow! Wouldn't that be something if you and Daphne gave birth around the same time or even the same day?!

Fi you're bump is adorbs!

Michelle I'm so sorry you didn't get the best of news but glad your doc isn't rushing into any assumptions as of yet. FX your bean is just taking it's time and will stick!

Dani how do you like classes? We have our second one tomorrow, I'm excited! (Mostly for the snacks and juice lol)

Jess I'm sorry to hear you're in pain :hugs: Luke is being a bit stubborn, isn't he? But at least he's trying to turn for you!

Cheryl I can just picture you in the produce section with a tape measure, with other people staring and whispering "There's that crazy lady measuring fruit again..." :rofl:

I bet tomorrow can't get here fast enough Mary!

Single digit countdown Daphne?!?! Ahhhhhh the suspense! How are you feeling?

AFM - so far the family chore chart is a success! I got home from work and my son had already steam mopped the hard floors and vacuumed the carpets, my daughter had cleaned her room, OH had ribs cooking in the oven plus did all of the dishes and put them away. I tackled both bathrooms (I was on my hands and knees really scrubbing!) and since OH made dinner I wiped off the kitchen counters and table after dinner and put away any leftovers :thumbup: I showed the kids my expectations of the bathroom chores as I was doing them and to my surprise my daughter was even interested in learning how to use our toilet wand with flushable scrubber and applying the little sticky gel insert inside the toilet bowl. I did notice that my son overlooked some areas in the house when cleaning the floors and apparently he "didn't realize" he had to sweep the hard floors with a broom before using the steam mop so we got that established for next time :dohh: I told them I'm going to be the "chore enforcer" until we all get into good habits of picking up after ourselves and fully completing our tasks for each day. But overall it was great because I actually had time for myself to work on the banner for the shower, we ran some errands that evening and then I found myself sitting on the steps and OH asked me what's wrong and I was like omigosh what can I do? There's nothing for me to do but RELAX a bit! Wow. Such a new feeling! Today I have laundry duty, my son takes out all the trash as pickup day is tomorrow, my daughter has dish duty and OH is to clean/dust our bedroom :thumbup:

In other non-boring household news, OH started his new job today! Hoping he has a good day... he was a bit nervous this morning. It was nice having him up and getting ready with me a. M mom came over to spend the day with the kids, which she was very anxious and happy to do. I bet she was expecting to walk into a sh*tstorm of a household so it was also really nice that things were tidy so she can just enjoy time with the kids.

My ultrasound is tomorrow! :happydance: I got the confirmation and directions from the scheduling lady yesterday and have to bring a USB stick for the photos. I'm super anxious! Hoping Cameron is cooperative. He kind of worried me a bit this morning as he wasn't really moving at all but I've felt him squirm a bit since I got to work which is reassuring. Must be very cozy in there!


----------



## cutieq

Snacks and juice?! We have to bring our own! I'm loving the classes and all that we're learning. The teacher makes me freak out a whole lot less about labor and delivery. The bonus is the relaxation and breathing techniques. Aka free massages from hubs!!! Next week we tour the facility!

Pam, no mention of those pains. By the time I can get back to ask you will likely have a baby by then :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh yeah Dani I'm looking forward to the massages from OH during class! I hope we get to tour the labor/maternity and postpartum wing at our hospital! I actually got a bit of anxiety at our last class while going over the stages of labor :wacko: I may have done this twice before but I swear I'm the most nervous I've ever been... it's just been awhile...


----------



## Kirsty3051

I know, it's gone so fast :cry: part of me wants this pregnancy to slow down so I've got time to enjoy it, the other half wants to give birth to a healthy baby tomorrow :brat:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oooh Jyllian, we both have ultrasounds tomorrow! How exciting! :dance: And I am so happy OH started his new job! You must be VERY happy!! Sounds like things are def getting in order for you and im happy your kids are being helpful as well! Its funny, aiden keeps trying to take care of his mommy during my morning sickness :haha: Too darn cute! He already loves doing chores...he actually asks & is only 7...Lets hope he continues to like chores as he gets older! If not, ill have to turn into a chore enforcer myself! lol. So glad you tackled so much. You must feel relieved and now you can just relax when you get home & not worry about any messiness. That's always nice!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I have heard that about dates as well, Cheryl. I'm going to give it a try when we get to the end of our pregnancy too. Can't hurt any, that's for sure! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary that's so cute your son is being attentive and trying to help! When I brought DD home after birth I recall my son helping with the laundry, bringing the basket of clothes upstairs for me to fold since I was holding the baby. He was 3 1/2 around that time! Now he's going to be 14 in a few months :wacko: Ugh... they grow up SO fast! :cry:

I have been wondering how the one lady that was previously in this group and gave birth months ago is doing? I can't remember her BnB name tho... She had updated us when she delivered but fell out afterwards... I'm sure because she is now busy with her baby and living life! I'll have to look up her name...

*Edit* SweetMelodies, her DD Kira is 4 months and 3 weeks old already!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, i read about it months ago so i did start at 36w and eat 6 dates a day. They say the 4w. There's lots of dates here so it's not hard to find i can even just pick directly from a tree. :D

Pam - congratulations on the new phone!!!! :yipee: Now get that labour roll.... Wait, why are you off? hmmmmm. Enjoying your phone eh??? :haha:

Jyllian - happy to see progress in your household.... congratulations on your OH first day of new job.... Tomorrow will be an exciting day for updates as you, Mary and I have an appointment. I think you're referring to MOLGOLD. She gave birth last 21st of April with a baby boy at 37w1d.

Dani - i'd love to hear more about your classes. Maybe we can have an online class with you? 



AFM, contractions were 4-5 points in intensity 10 as the highest and i guess there's a progress... :D

https://i.imgur.com/cwUdfPk.jpg


----------



## Twinsie

J- super happy that the chore chart is helping !! Hooray!! 

Dani- glad the classes are making you feel better!

Pam and daphne you two are hysterical. 
Daphne- how are your contractions today?

Mary- that's so sweet aiden wants to help you feel better, what a love!

Afm- been feeling more flutters yesterday and today! Only in the morning when I'm still in bed, the rest of the day nothing. But it's so cute! I love it!

Edit- just saw your contractions post daphne! Progress!!


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> J- super happy that the chore chart is helping !! Hooray!!
> 
> Dani- glad the classes are making you feel better!
> 
> Pam and daphne you two are hysterical.
> Daphne- how are your contractions today?
> 
> Mary- that's so sweet aiden wants to help you feel better, what a love!
> 
> Afm- been feeling more flutters yesterday and today! Only in the morning when I'm still in bed, the rest of the day nothing. But it's so cute! I love it!

We posted almost the same time. I have a post before this page... :D 

:yipee: for feeling your little girl.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jyllian*
I'm so glad you got your confirmation of the scan tomorrow!! We need our u/s fixes seeing that we won't be having more.

Also very glad to hear about OH starting his new job and everyone pulling their weight at home! 

I'll try and stick with Daphne on the birth just to give us all something more to talk about :D We both got BFP in Oct, both had same temp dips, symptoms and both having boys. We've been similiar so we might as well keep it up!

*Dani*
Pains are gone for now so no worries about asking :haha:

*Kirsty*
I also cannot believe how fast time has gone for you. It literally feels like a few days ago you joined the group @ 20 something weeks pregnant, had Luca, chose a name and bam your already in your 20 weeks again :dance:

*Mary*
I'm very excited for your scan tomorrow! Show us some bubble/s :thumbup: 

*Daphne*
As mentioned in your journal... Adam is really teasing us now. He has us all literally wrapped around his little finger as we anticipate his every move :D

*Jamie*
Awesome that you are feeling flutters!!! Soon they will be defenite kicks and bumps :dance:

*AFM*
So new phone is here and charging. PROBLEM is that the new phones have smaller sim cards. So the small sim card is in the new phone and I've asked them to transfer my nr onto the new sim. I have to leave both phones off for about 3-4 hours :dohh: So I'll probably only be able to play with the new phone later tonight. WHY MUST I ALWAYS WAIT FOR SOMETHING??? :haha:

DH cannot wait for the new phone to be switched on as he is so amped to play with the camera hahaha
I'm hoping for decent pictures on the phone's camera because then I don't have to take DH's big camera to the hospital. Click away on my phone :dance:

House is clean, nursery is ready, phone is here so I feel all set to have baby... but only in a few hours... phone needs to finish charging 1st :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I know Pam! Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going. I'm sure you and Daphne have been pregnant foreeeveeerrr!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Argh.... now all my airtime on the new phone is up after it did updates.... I still need to figure out how this whole data thing works. On my Blackberry it was for free... 

We had loadshedding again tonight and I sat on the birthing ball bouncing while doing suduko... I seriously did not keep track of the time and spent like 2 hours bouncing :shock: I'm hoping that my eyes are not deceiving me because I think I see one SERIOUS big ass drop in my bump!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Take a pic of the bump Pam!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yes Pam, take a pic of that bump! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Pic!!


----------



## Jrepp

Oh......32-33 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, your bump is so fricken cute!!! Its so perfect and round! Your tiny like me, too, so that makes our belly's even more basketball-ish :haha: Pre-pregnancy you were about 100lbs and 5'0, right? I only remember your exact weight and height because ur less than 2 inches shorter than me and I was 103 lbs so I remember us to be about the same size... I'm not a stalking weirdo, I promise! :rofl: Anyway, you look amazing and are def ALL belly! Luke must be extra snug in there. He's going to LOVE being swaddled after being in ur little body for so long! :haha:


I have been waiting to put pics of my "bump" up but my belly is way smaller than it was at 5wks, just because the IVF had me bloated to the point where I looked 3 months pregnant already, lol. Hopefully I'll have a difference in pics by next week so I can post them! I think I'm one of the only ones on here who hasn't shown their face! (only because my phone doesn't do pics but Kenna and I figured out a way for me to post them ;) )


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Love your bump Jess!!

Yay for scan day today Mary :yipee: and a very Happy 7 Weeks to you!!!!

I'll upload a pic for you guys today witht he bump. I got a bit scared in bed last night becuase it really felt almost as if he wasn't in there or something.... like I cannot even describe it. After a while though he made himself known and I fell asleep peacefully. 
BONUS: Got 8hrs of sleep without having to get up once to pee :dance:


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies, we just got back home from our appointment, yeah, no Adam yet... Good news Adam is measuring on track and really head-down and engaged. Bad news CERVIX IS CLOSE and we're looking at 40% possibility of CS. My doc told us that the baby is large for my pelvis that he is measuring like arab babies in my small body... He asked us if we really have decided to give birth there coz if it turns into CS it's gonna be costly and we can try other hospitals nearby.... Told him we have decided long ago that this will be hospital... He assured me that they will try normal delivery but if it's really the case we dont have a choice but to do the operation. Praying my body will do it's thing and i deliver vaginally. DH is a bit upset because it means a possibility of not being in the room with me seeing his first child have his first breath....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne, I replied in your journal :hugs:

AFM:
I really don't think I'm imagining this drop... there is tons of space between my bump and boobs now

https://i.imgur.com/z614m9rl.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Don't know if this comparison pic helps any?? It is 36 weeks and then today at 37+4

https://i.imgur.com/pB1kKZF.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Oooo!!!! Def drop!!!!!! Sooo close!!!! :D

Happy 7 weeks, Mary! FX for an amazing scan today!!!!

Daph, I also replied in your journal but wanted to say again we are praying for you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! :)

Pam, u have DEF dropped! Holy moly! :happydance:

Daphne, I'm sorry you didn't get the expected news. I'm praying your body surprises you, and quickly! Many hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies.... Change of plan, me and DH are having conversation about our other options. We agreed to have a second opinion this Friday from our old hospital/doc. Whatever the doc finds whether i can deliver vaginally or not we are going to stick with them even if DH cannot be inside the room during normal delivery. We also took into consideration the amount we can save which we can use for Adam's future expenses.

https://i60.tinypic.com/dhg8sh.jpg

Less risk for me and Adam if i deliver via CS plus we can have a specific date of his arrival. We only chose the hospital because they allow partners inside for normal delivery but knowing the risk that i may have a CS and DH won't be inside, going back to our previous hospital is our best option.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, that is a big price difference, in both c-section & vaginal delivery. It's good your thinking of things in a positive way. I'll still be praying that Adam surprises you! But a set date to meet would be great too! Did they mention anything yet about when ud go in if you are doing a CS?


----------



## Wishing1010

That is a huge price diff between the two locations!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I also said in her journal that however hard the decision may be it is great that they are looking at this rationally. So it won't be 100% the way they wanted but at least Adam and Daphne will both be safe.
C-Sections also go sooo much faster than labouring alone vaginally so the time DH is away will be limited with a c-section.
If you have to have one then you might as well look for all the positives surrounding have a section :hugs:

I'm going to keep up with my bouncing in the hopes that when I go for my appointment tomorrow they'll say he has engaged :) I totally only noticed the drop last night after the bouncing of 2 hours so I really don't think it has been gradual especially if I compare the pics. I looked at the bump pics of the maternity shoot too and there it seems higher as well.

Mary... how long still till your scan???? :coffee:


----------



## Michellebelle

Pam, I definitely see the drop!

Mary, happy scan day! Can't wait to hear results. 

Daphne, it's great you guys are thinking so rationally about this. Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - it does look like you dropped. Do you feel lighter? I heard that when the baby drops the mom feels lighter (that's why it's called lightening) lol. 

Daphne - I'm sorry that a c-section is a possibility for you. You can have an epidural so they may still let your dh be in the room. You also still have 2 weeks for things to change. The human body is a miraculous thing and it's still highly possibility that you are able to have Adam vaginally. Are you still having the contractions?

AFM: Luke dropped head down last night after a day of some pretty intense uncomfortableness. I was terrified to move haha. Unfortunately I felt him slip right back to his original transverse position early this morning. We now know he can get there, we just don't know what is preventing him from staying there. (It was so incredibly painful for me when he was vertical, maybe he was uncomfortable too? Or maybe my uterus is not strong enough to hold him vertical).


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, ur temps are looking really good! I'm praying so incredibly hard that you just have slow rising levels and you have an extra sticky bean in there! Slow rises happen all the time in healthy pregnancy's. When do u have b/w again?


----------



## mdscpa

Mary, doc said we wait one more week til labour starts if not he will induce me i'll try vaginally before they do c-section. The way the doc talked sounds like we're pretty much gonna end with cs so no DH allowed. We knew about the price difference ever since we transfered thinking CS will not be our option. DH is fine not being there during delivery im trying to. :cry: hope to hear good news with the other hospital if i can give birth naturally. If not CS it is either way we'll have Adam next week most likely.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, its very possible that he was uncomfortable too. Your a very small person so he may be waiting for delivery before he truly turns.. Maybe he just wanted to show you yesterday that he can get in that position. :haha: It sounds like he's been trying alot lately and that has to be a good sign, I'd think! I bet he just doesn't want to hurt his Momma and is waiting until its his birth day! ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Pam, I definitely see the drop!
> 
> Mary, happy scan day! Can't wait to hear results.
> 
> Daphne, it's great you guys are thinking so rationally about this. Good luck!

WOW your temps are looking wonderful! If it wasn't good then IMO your temps would not have looked so great. Still keeping FX that all is well.

You'll forgive me if I don't cross my legs - baby's exit needs to air :haha:



Jrepp said:


> Pam - it does look like you dropped. Do you feel lighter? I heard that when the baby drops the mom feels lighter (that's why it's called lightening) lol.
> 
> Daphne - I'm sorry that a c-section is a possibility for you. You can have an epidural so they may still let your dh be in the room. You also still have 2 weeks for things to change. The human body is a miraculous thing and it's still highly possibility that you are able to have Adam vaginally. Are you still having the contractions?
> 
> AFM: Luke dropped head down last night after a day of some pretty intense uncomfortableness. I was terrified to move haha. Unfortunately I felt him slip right back to his original transverse position early this morning. We now know he can get there, we just don't know what is preventing him from staying there. (It was so incredibly painful for me when he was vertical, maybe he was uncomfortable too? Or maybe my uterus is not strong enough to hold him vertical).

Oh do I feel lighter!!! I cannot begin to describe it to you. My back feels better and it really doesn't feel so uncomfy when I bend. It still isn't fun bending but sure is easier now that it doesn't feel like my ribs will break if I do.

I got so flipping excited reading your update and was almost going to break out in song and dance until I saw he moved again :( Like Mary said, at least you know now that he can do it. Hoping he does it again and then stays that way. Do you have a birthing ball?

I've really found mine helps for lower back ache and if your pelvis opens a bit he might feel more comfy??


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys! I've mostly continued temping now because if it does drop significantly, I want to be prepared that a miscarriage COULD happen, and not be surprised at work. I'm still trying to think very positively though! 

I go back on Monday for more bloodwork and another scan. They're also going to test for my blood type, which I don't know.. Just in case I do miscarry and I have to have the Rhogam shot. Depending how things go on Monday, hopefully we'll know one way or another. DH and I both hate this feeling of being in limbo.


----------



## mdscpa

Pam, you defo drop. Top of my belly seems empty when pressing it while i'm standing.


----------



## melewen

Loving those temps Michelle. I think you might be one of those slow hcg risers! :thumbup:

Daphne I'm sorry you didn't get the news you wanted :( I'm confused though as to why the doc thinks you need a CS? Just because your cervix isn't open yet? You're still only technically not even 39 weeks and the average birth date for FTM's is 41w1d.. So I don't really understand what he's saying? I think I'm missing something :)

Pam I do think the bump looks lower! I'd never heard that about feeling lighter, that's so interesting. Looks like Mathew is getting impatient! Do you know when your mom delivered? I've heard people think how long you carry can be hereditary!

Jess :( boo!! At least you're still early and he's still got time. Like the other ladies said we know he can do it! Babies get all into position during labor anyway so maybe he'll do some gymnastics! I've been doing spinning babies already cuz I'm getting nervous about position now! I got an exercise ball and love it. Maybe-Sawyer does too! If he's on my bladder and I bounce on it he'll step off but then when I get off he seems to go right back on :rofl: I've heard going to the chiropractor can work wonders for positioning and space too. Not sure if you can do that because of your back? But you might want to try leaning forward (rather than back, you don't have to lean that far forward!) as much as possible to get gravity to work with ya 

Mary so excited for the scan today!!! 

Jyllian can't wait for yours too! It's today right? I know it was a Thursday then rescheduled. 

Laura how are things going? When are you announcing?


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle - I agree with the other ladies. Your chart is really looking so beautiful. Temp this high means progesterone is picking up giving you higher temps.... FX for you next appointment.


----------



## melewen

Oh and here's my 24 week bump date!

https://youtu.be/-nYcIEMQnkc

I think I also decided to start a separate mama blog and intertwine it heavily with my existing food blog. I don't want to put off my food readers cuz I have a LOT of male readers and a lot of female readers who probably don't care about my family life! Trying to come up with a name though.. I'm pretty dern crunchy but not that that crunchy so I'd like to maybe use that in there. I don't want people to expect me to be 100% "alternative" or whatever but more like a reasonably kinda crunchy motherhood if that makes sense. Like we eat organic at home and often vegan/vegetarian but we totally went to chick fil A last week too :rofl: so maybe I should use something totally different? My food blog name is 40 Aprons so we were thinking also "40 _______" like 40 bibs or something baby-related to keep it in the same sort of family. I don't knowwww!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl sorry for the confusion. Doc said i may have CPD or Cephalopelvic disproportion. Adam's measurement is fine but he is large for my pelvis so he thinks i may have a CS. He's not 100% sure so he recommended trying to do it vaginally and if there's no progress we'll have the CS.


----------



## melewen

Ohhhhh I gotcha. Well I hope you definitely get to try it naturally! Our pelvises really widen its crazy. How much do you NOT want to have a CS?


----------



## mdscpa

What i really don't want is DH not being beside me during delivery, normal or caesarean. I'm so scared being there alone with people i don't know not knowing what might happen. Reason why we looked for a hospital that allows one person inside. All our hopes were lost after today's appointment. What i don't understand is that Adam was only 6.5 lbs a week ago for me that's small and if ever he gained a little i'm pretty sure he won't be over 7lbs so how can i not deliver a 7lber baby... I really thought my pelvis is on the up side... FX he is wrong and i still deliver Adam naturally even without DH in the previous hospital. Oh, and if they say the same thing we are going to ask that we have the operation on the 18th exactly on my due date unless of course i go into labour before that. :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne I'm sorry to hear that the possibility for you having a CS has increased. I feel so terrible that there's a possibility of DH not being with you. Hoping this isn't the case when it's truly time for Adam to come! FX!!!

Pam wow I def see it! To me, it almost looks like your belly got a bit smaller :shrug:

Dang Jess, I was really excited last night to hear that Luke worked his way head down, but I agree with others... maybe he just wasn't comfortable like that (I know you weren't!) and will work his way back into position when it's go time!

Michelle your numbers are looking good so FX your bean is just a slow starter! Anticipating your appointment Monday. Please keep us updated! :hugs:

Scan day Mary! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about it!

Cheryl I like the 40-something idea, keeping it similar. 40 Bibs is cute and fitting :thumbup:

28 weeks today!

 ​
Ultrasound appointment is at 2 o'clock and it's about 10 o'clock here now. I'm done with work at noon, heading home to change then hittin' the road with my mom and my kiddos! Hoping Cameron is a good boy for his scan. He's been really moving in there, jabbing his hard body parts outward. I can feel the hard little parts at times and it can be pretty ticklish but also uncomfortable. He was really stuck up under my ribs yesterday which wasn't too pleasant. Hoping he's still head down!

OH had a good first day at the new job and worked a 10-10.5 hour shift! I made dinner and we all did our tasks for the day. The house is staying nice, which is such a huge weight off my shoulders and a big stress relief!


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful as always Jyllian. Happy 28 weeks.... :yipee: Goodluck on your appointment... Oh got some nice working hours i supposed he'll get paid for overtime huh? :thumbup: for the house.....


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- def dropped! Keep bouncing girl!!!

Daphne- I'm so sorry CS seems like a real possibility for you. I think what Pam said makes sense and hopefully helps you get some peace on the decision to have one if need be. That cs are shorter so DH won't be away from you that long plus maybe you can bribe a nurse into videoing the birth for you ?!?


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Pam- def dropped! Keep bouncing girl!!!
> 
> Daphne- I'm so sorry CS seems like a real possibility for you. I think what Pam said makes sense and hopefully helps you get some peace on the decision to have one if need be. That cs are shorter so DH won't be away from you that long plus maybe you can bribe a nurse into videoing the birth for you ?!?


Thanks Jamie.... I'll try to talk to the nurse FX she's from Philippines as well... Most of their nurses are Filipina.... :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Can't wait to see your bubble Mary!

J- loving the bump- happy 28 weeks ! Enjoy seeing Cameron again, post pics!

Daphne-when do you talk to the other hospital?


----------



## mdscpa

Friday, but DH is trying to reach the hospital to ask for our doc's sched as we're not sure what time she'll be there. We originally planned on going tomorrow because we know she starts at 9:30 am except Fridays but DH can't as he has a meeting with some suppliers regarding their accounts in the morning.

Edit: DH can't get through nobody's picking up the bloody phone!!!!! We might go tomorrow afternoon after DH's work so we can sort this once and for all....


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I have a feeling that your body will do what it needs to do at the time of labor after hearing that Adam is truly not a huge baby. I'm tiny and aiden was 7lbs so I have hope for you! You may just be someone who doesn't dilate until your right about to go into labor, u know? I know how much that'd stink to not have DH there with you :(. I bet your body will stretch the way it needs to! I'll be praying it does! 
My dh just said if that were him not aloud in the room, he'd find some scrubs to throw on and pretend he's a doctor :rofl: I think he's trying to give ur dh some ideas! Haha!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary that's an ingenious idea for Daphne's DH! :rofl:

Less than an hour til I'm done with work for the day so I'm gonna kick my butt in overdrive to finish up and will hop back on later this evening... hopefully with photos!


----------



## aidensmommy1

We're 10 mins away from the clinic now! I'm getting excited and nervous all at once! I just pray everything is A-Okay! With this sickness, I'm sure it will be but there's always that little worry! I will ask Kenna to help me get the u/s pic posted on here as soon as we're out! ;)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Michelle*
I know most of us has told you to stop with the temping, but in your case if it is helping you then by all means. I like seeing how they are remaining high for you and still climbing. 

Luckily Monday is not that far away and then you won't be in limbo for much longer :hugs:

*Cheryl*
My mom delivered early with me... I think at 35 or 36 weeks? So I'm passed her date already.

I agree with Jyllian, 40 Bibs is cute :D
*
Jyllian*
Happy 28 Weeks :dance: you look great!

Cannot wait for your scan update and glad that the house is being kept in order and that OH had a great day at work! Hopefully all stays well so that you can continue to relax till Cameron is born

Oh and my belly seems smaller to me as well. I don't know what that is about but will be Googling some just for fun. He is still moving etc so not worried :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Go Mary Go :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I cannot wait for your next update!!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Mary..... We'll just have to stick with the old hospital no matter what as i couldn't keep on changing hospitals anymore.... We just have to have an appointment as soon as possible so we won't feel lost what to do next. Oh, we also need to tour that place because we haven't have a clue where is where. I hate this last minute decision..... It messes all our plans..... 

Funny about your DH's idea but i really doubt i would work here.... Most docs are arabs and they're so big with super high nose and big round eyes.... DH is the opposite :haha: He'll get caught easily.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, HAPPY 28 WEEKS!!!


----------



## mdscpa

10 minutes???!!!! So exciting...... Really need to see good news right now..... :dance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Cheryl, that's cute! 40 bibs:the life of a crunchy mom with not so crunchy cravings

Mary, I'm excited! !! I can't wait for your update! 

Pam that's definitely a difference! You should roll your ball up to the dining room table, and use it instead of a chair! 

Sorry daphne, I can't imagine how your feeling right now. But it's awesome how open you and your dh are, and willing to sacrifice for the health of adam!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm going crazy waiting to hear where we are being transferred! I already have everything that we don't use packed up! I think this transfer is exceptionally hard, because once we find out where we are going, we can get the ivf ball rolling!! I have already told a lot of our family and friends about the shower and go fund me account, and everyone seems very excited! They all say to let them know when we are starting the planning and send them the link. It makes my heart smile knowing that we have everyones support! I think this is a good way for everyone who loves us to show us support , since they haven't really been sure how to do that in the last five years.


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you Chelsea. Still thinking positive that his diagnosis was wrong. There are tests such as CT scan to measure the pelvis that he didn't do and didn't even offer. Really hope the other hospital will say otherwise and i can give birth naturally. If not, at least we save a lot for caesarean.If i can, the only thing we missed is DH being there. Hopefully our next if there will ever be is different.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I had my u/s and although we didn't get to HEAR the HB, we saw it beating beautifully! It was a perfect 134bpm :). I'll have Kenna help me with a pic as soon as she has a minute. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are :). She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is very important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her meds re-ordered on time and she miscarried :(... That was enough said to make me stay on them! 

Anyway, I will get the pic up as soon as possible! ;)


----------



## melewen

Yay Mary!! And yeah, the progesterone is a pain but it always made me feel so reassured. Glad you got some meds for the nausea!! Hope they help. Can't wait to pics of your little bubble :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Awesome new mary! Glad "she" is doing good in there!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks Cheryl! Its now def more than a bubble! :haha: I will be thinking of a new nickname for her now :). I feel so much better now because the other day I took a test and it wasn't as dark so I was freaking out but thankfully it was just the "hook effect" and my levels are too high. I feel very relieved!


----------



## mdscpa

Glad to see it went well but sorry for having a not so good tech... Want me to :gun: her? :rofl: Okay, nickname for "her"? With the 134BPM, old wives tale says a boy. But we all know ours were higher than 140 and we got boys.. You maybe the opposite and you might really be having a little girl bubble.... :dance:

Now, let's see that pic!!!!! :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> I'm going crazy waiting to hear where we are being transferred! I already have everything that we don't use packed up! I think this transfer is exceptionally hard, because once we find out where we are going, we can get the ivf ball rolling!! I have already told a lot of our family and friends about the shower and go fund me account, and everyone seems very excited! They all say to let them know when we are starting the planning and send them the link. It makes my heart smile knowing that we have everyones support! I think this is a good way for everyone who loves us to show us support , since they haven't really been sure how to do that in the last five years.

How long still before you know where you'll be going?? I'm so happy to hear that the people close to you are so excited and willing to help you guys!

Your BFP will be here in no time too :flower:



aidensmommy1 said:


> I had my u/s and although we didn't get to HEAR the HB, we saw it beating beautifully! It was a perfect 134bpm :). I'll have Kenna help me with a pic as soon as she has a minute. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are :). She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is very important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her meds re-ordered on time and she miscarried :(... That was enough said to make me stay on them!
> 
> Anyway, I will get the pic up as soon as possible! ;)

:yipee: So glad it went well and that you got to see the heart beating! AWESOME!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Pam, while the company that dh works for is a great company in almost every way, they drive me nuts by only giving us a few days to move. We will only have about 3 days to find a place to live, get a moving truck, turn off electric here, turn on electric there, pack everything to move, drive to...somewhere, and unpack our stuff. It's the only downfall to what he does. We love the travel, and seeing different things, but that's the sucks part. When our child is 4, we will buy a house so that they go to the same school throughout life. But the truth is, the money is just too darn good on the road. And they also educate dh so much with classes and certification for supervisor positions, so when we buy a house dh can hire in to a company as a foreman or superintendent.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That does suck! I stess way to easily so that would drive me insane.

The pro's however are great and in my personal opinion it outweighs the negatives. Plus it is great that you can plan for your future with him having such a great job. I hope that they do let you know soon though!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Glad to see it went well but sorry for having a not so good tech... Want me to :gun: her? :rofl: Okay, nickname for "her"? With the 134BPM, old wives tale says a boy. But we all know ours were higher than 140 and we got boys.. You maybe the opposite and you might really be having a little girl bubble.... :dance:
> 
> Now, let's see that pic!!!!! :D

I believe kennas was in the 130 range as well. I'm telling you, I KNOW it's a girl. You wait and see! :haha: Really tho, its just a feeling and I am feeling 99% sure that it's a girl (and not because that's what I want... I just truly have that feeling. I was team blue this whole time TTC but suddenly, I feel so sure that we're team pink :) )


----------



## mdscpa

That really sucks Chelsea. Did they really think you can do all that in 3 days? Anyways, it's great to have that kind of job though where your DH is not just working but learning as well...


----------



## mdscpa

I really hope your instinct is not lying to you.... :D What about Nahum? What does he think? Sometimes men's instinct are working as well. Mine did... :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Well at first it was really tough, it has gotten a lot easier! We are professionals at this point lol. But no matter how good we are, dh and I always fight on moving day lol. We laugh about it after, but in the moment it's not very funny!


----------



## laurac1988

melewen said:


> Laura how are things going? When are you announcing?

Hey Hun. Sorry I've been super quiet. I am reading, just not much to chip in at the moment. We got a Doppler and found chip on it a couple of days ago. Was amazing (video in my journal)
We're announcing at Amy's party on Saturday to anyone who is there, and then the Facebook announcement will be happening on Sunday. It's my dad's birthday on Sunday so we are sending a card with scan pics and a "grandad" birthday card as well.  Think he's going to be pretty chuffed!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Nahum thinks girl...idk if thats just because of how strongly im feeling about it but he keeps saying "I def think its a girl." I think my MS is making him believe girl, as I have the previous pregnancy with Aiden to compare to. We'll know very soon! I will be SO shocked if its a boy, seriously. I wouldn't be sad or anything, since I originally wanted a boy but im pretty sure we won't be seeing any boy parts :haha: I have the exact feeling about the gender as I did with Aiden. Its so strange!


----------



## froggyfrog

But it is cool to be able to see places. Like for example, we lived in Birmingham for a year and a half. We got to go to the zoo and see all of the museums. They have a great art museum, and a really touching civil rights museum (we spent like 3 hours there). And that's stuff that we would have never experienced before. And in Mississippi, there was a lot of history there, we went on a tour of historical homes. And where we are now is not far from Dallas so we went and spent a weekend there just doing all of the tourist stuff. And wherever we go next we will look for that kind of stuff to experience. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## mdscpa

FX to that Mary, and hopefully time flies so we can all know.... BTW, HAPPY 7 WEEKS!!!!!

Laura, just subscribed to your journal, don't know how i missed that.... Saw the video.... Really lovely to hear their heartbeat.


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl (or anyone) what cracker/crunchy snack type foods do you eat?? I'm trying to be healthier with my snacking but I always seem to want something crunchy/salty in the afternoon!! Suggestions? Healthy alternatives ?!


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe some nuts? Walmart sells sunflower seed kernels by the bag that are really good. I add them to a lot of stuff that I eat. Or you can make kale chips. Just rub some olive oil on kale leaves, and pop them in the oven. You can season them with sea salt.


----------



## mdscpa

Need your help ladies. Few hours after my internal exam i peed that looks like the end of my period i thought it might be due to IE got my vagina irritated. Tonight i was having a painful contractions i mean this midnight it was painful i thought i shit and peed myself. I went to the toilet and there's no shit but a beown spot on my undies. I felt something was inside my vagina so i put my finger and got this (picture below). A snotty mucusy with brown blood. Do you think it's a bloody show? It feels like ewcm but not too clear as ew. I appreciate all your response.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2d98kna.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Daphne, that could be bloody show or just your mucus plug with some blood due to irritation from your exam!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

What is your contraction timing?


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Need your help ladies. Few hours after my internal exam i peed that looks like the end of my period i thought it might be due to IE got my vagina irritated. Tonight i was having a painful contractions i mean this midnight it was painful i thought i shit and peed myself. I went to the toilet and there's no shit but a beown spot on my undies. I felt something was inside my vagina so i put my finger and got this (picture below). A snotty mucusy with brown blood. Do you think it's a bloody show? It feels like ewcm but not too clear as ew. I appreciate all your response.

omg, I do think it is!!!! FX, Daphne!!!

Like Kenna said, it could also be part of your mucus plug, which is technically the "bloody show", I believe...You may be dilated now! FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Here it is ladies! :) Baby's measuring exactly 7wks! Looks like she's growing right on track so far! 

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOT55DA_zpszlwg63ym.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

Still timing it since 12:07 and it's already 1:18 am. 9 contractions so far. 4 6-min apart and 5 5/less min apart they're stronger than the past.


----------



## Wishing1010

I think this is it, Daphne! I would think about going to the hospital and soon!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

aidensmommy1 said:


> Here it is ladies! :)
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOT55DA_zpszlwg63ym.jpg

Wooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Felt like supermum today. Worked 8-5, cooked dinner, cleaned the entire house, got a pile of washing done, changed the bedding, bathed Luca, got him to sleep on time. Painted my nails, showered, folded laundry. Head hit the pillow and I remembered that I forgot all about my bloody ultrasound this evening!! Grrr. 

I hope you're on your way to get checked out Daphne! Spotting after an internal was normal for me but it wasn't anywhere near that amount. Come on Adam!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, you just may go into labor on my original guess date, tomorrow, but I have a feeling it'll be a couple more days....I HAD TO EDIT- I WAS THINKING TODAY WAS TUES! LOL!.... But I have a feeling you'll be in there by Friday night and Adam will be here Saturday. I'm crossing my fingers so tight!!! Your contractions are def sounding quite a bit like labor and plus the bloody discharge...Its looking good for u!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, u probably will go on my original guess date! I knew I shouldn't have changed my mind!! :rofl: I was just reading stuff and talked to my sister about when I went into labor with Aiden and this sounds alot like the day or so before. Its dif for everyone but if u get to the point where u cannot get comfy at all, and are on ur hands and knees (or w.e position is most comfortable for you) thats when u DEF want to go get checked out, if you aren't already going, that is. Omgosh I'm getting so dang excited!!!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Oh and here's my 24 week bump date!
> 
> https://youtu.be/-nYcIEMQnkc
> 
> I think I also decided to start a separate mama blog and intertwine it heavily with my existing food blog. I don't want to put off my food readers cuz I have a LOT of male readers and a lot of female readers who probably don't care about my family life! Trying to come up with a name though.. I'm pretty dern crunchy but not that that crunchy so I'd like to maybe use that in there. I don't want people to expect me to be 100% "alternative" or whatever but more like a reasonably kinda crunchy motherhood if that makes sense. Like we eat organic at home and often vegan/vegetarian but we totally went to chick fil A last week too :rofl: so maybe I should use something totally different? My food blog name is 40 Aprons so we were thinking also "40 _______" like 40 bibs or something baby-related to keep it in the same sort of family. I don't knowwww!

Forgive my ignorance (it's why I didn't comment on facebook) but what the heck is a crunchy? I know what a furry is, but I've never heard of crunchy. I do like 40 bibs.



mdscpa said:


> What i really don't want is DH not being beside me during delivery, normal or caesarean. I'm so scared being there alone with people i don't know not knowing what might happen. Reason why we looked for a hospital that allows one person inside. All our hopes were lost after today's appointment. What i don't understand is that Adam was only 6.5 lbs a week ago for me that's small and if ever he gained a little i'm pretty sure he won't be over 7lbs so how can i not deliver a 7lber baby... I really thought my pelvis is on the up side... FX he is wrong and i still deliver Adam naturally even without DH in the previous hospital. Oh, and if they say the same thing we are going to ask that we have the operation on the 18th exactly on my due date unless of course i go into labour before that. :D

It doesn't sound to me like this doctor did anything more than make an offhanded comment with no actual follow through to see if what he was saying was accurate. He is no more prepared to say that 100% you will not be able to vaginally deliver Adam any more than I can say ostriches will be able to fly in 20 years. I think holding out on the c-section is a great idea. I was reading a thing earlier that was talking about elective c-sections and their outcomes when the baby is delivered before the mom goes into labor. Since Adam is head down already most of the risk of prolapse and whatnot is eliminated. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Daphne I'm sorry to hear that the possibility for you having a CS has increased. I feel so terrible that there's a possibility of DH not being with you. Hoping this isn't the case when it's truly time for Adam to come! FX!!!
> 
> Pam wow I def see it! To me, it almost looks like your belly got a bit smaller :shrug:
> 
> Dang Jess, I was really excited last night to hear that Luke worked his way head down, but I agree with others... maybe he just wasn't comfortable like that (I know you weren't!) and will work his way back into position when it's go time!
> 
> Michelle your numbers are looking good so FX your bean is just a slow starter! Anticipating your appointment Monday. Please keep us updated! :hugs:
> 
> Scan day Mary! :happydance: Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Cheryl I like the 40-something idea, keeping it similar. 40 Bibs is cute and fitting :thumbup:
> 
> 28 weeks today!
> 
> ​
> Ultrasound appointment is at 2 o'clock and it's about 10 o'clock here now. I'm done with work at noon, heading home to change then hittin' the road with my mom and my kiddos! Hoping Cameron is a good boy for his scan. He's been really moving in there, jabbing his hard body parts outward. I can feel the hard little parts at times and it can be pretty ticklish but also uncomfortable. He was really stuck up under my ribs yesterday which wasn't too pleasant. Hoping he's still head down!
> 
> OH had a good first day at the new job and worked a 10-10.5 hour shift! I made dinner and we all did our tasks for the day. The house is staying nice, which is such a huge weight off my shoulders and a big stress relief!

You look great! I saw the ultrasound pics on Facebook! I am confused about all the different head measurements because I think they were all the same gestational week but had different measurements for weeks. I'm glad that your OH had a great day. What is it that he is doing now? Thank goodness the chore wheel is working out and you are having more time to relax. Have you found anything to occupy your time now that you have some free?



aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, I have a feeling that your body will do what it needs to do at the time of labor after hearing that Adam is truly not a huge baby. I'm tiny and aiden was 7lbs so I have hope for you! You may just be someone who doesn't dilate until your right about to go into labor, u know? I know how much that'd stink to not have DH there with you :(. I bet your body will stretch the way it needs to! I'll be praying it does!
> My dh just said if that were him not aloud in the room, he'd find some scrubs to throw on and pretend he's a doctor :rofl: I think he's trying to give ur dh some ideas! Haha!

I told Ronny to do this if they don't let him in when I am having my c-section, but the anesthesiologist said she would make sure he was in the room before the actual delivery. I'm already going to miss the birth if he doesn't come out of my vagina so its incredibly important that Ronny be there.



froggyfrog said:


> I'm going crazy waiting to hear where we are being transferred! I already have everything that we don't use packed up! I think this transfer is exceptionally hard, because once we find out where we are going, we can get the ivf ball rolling!! I have already told a lot of our family and friends about the shower and go fund me account, and everyone seems very excited! They all say to let them know when we are starting the planning and send them the link. It makes my heart smile knowing that we have everyones support! I think this is a good way for everyone who loves us to show us support , since they haven't really been sure how to do that in the last five years.

I wish they would freakin tell you already. They have to know where they are sending you guys. You already said it wasn't Colorado :cry: I'm so excited for you to move so you can get the IVF ball rolling. I wonder if you made the link live now how much donations you would get, since everyone is so eager to help you out.



aidensmommy1 said:


> I had my u/s and although we didn't get to HEAR the HB, we saw it beating beautifully! It was a perfect 134bpm :). I'll have Kenna help me with a pic as soon as she has a minute. This u/s tech wasn't as good.. She hurt me and she didn't get even close to as clear of pics as the girl did at 5w2d but we can still see where the head and arm buds are :). She was just rushing WAY too much compared to every other tech I've seen. But all went amazing! We met with our RE as well and he prescribed me safe meds for nausea, migraines, and some b-6 for the nausea as well. I am now upgrading to my regular OB :dance: I do still have to stay on the progesterone until July 1st, at 10wks. He said with IVF, this is very important. He said he just recently had a patient who didn't get her meds re-ordered on time and she miscarried :(... That was enough said to make me stay on them!
> 
> Anyway, I will get the pic up as soon as possible! ;)

I definitely wasn't texted this picture :winkwink: I'm so glad that everything went well. What did they prescribe you? Congratulations on graduating to a regular OB.



froggyfrog said:


> Pam, while the company that dh works for is a great company in almost every way, they drive me nuts by only giving us a few days to move. We will only have about 3 days to find a place to live, get a moving truck, turn off electric here, turn on electric there, pack everything to move, drive to...somewhere, and unpack our stuff. It's the only downfall to what he does. We love the travel, and seeing different things, but that's the sucks part. When our child is 4, we will buy a house so that they go to the same school throughout life. But the truth is, the money is just too darn good on the road. And they also educate dh so much with classes and certification for supervisor positions, so when we buy a house dh can hire in to a company as a foreman or superintendent.

That would be so incredibly stressful. Maybe you guys should invest in an RV and that way you don't have to keep packing and unpacking.....just drive to the next location. Just a thought until you can get into a permanent house. 



laurac1988 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Laura how are things going? When are you announcing?
> 
> Hey Hun. Sorry I've been super quiet. I am reading, just not much to chip in at the moment. We got a Doppler and found chip on it a couple of days ago. Was amazing (video in my journal)
> We're announcing at Amy's party on Saturday to anyone who is there, and then the Facebook announcement will be happening on Sunday. It's my dad's birthday on Sunday so we are sending a card with scan pics and a "grandad" birthday card as well.  Think he's going to be pretty chuffed!Click to expand...

I can't wait for your announcement!!!! Everyone is going to be so incredibly shocked!



Twinsie said:


> Cheryl (or anyone) what cracker/crunchy snack type foods do you eat?? I'm trying to be healthier with my snacking but I always seem to want something crunchy/salty in the afternoon!! Suggestions? Healthy alternatives ?!

I've never actually tried them but I hear roasted chickpeas are really good for you and super easy to make. I don't really crave crunchy food (there is that word again.....) There were some kale chips that I had seen a recipe for as well that are supposedly healthy, easy to make and delicious. Sorry I'm not much help, I don't seem to eat much beyond cereal and peach smoothies. 



mdscpa said:


> Need your help ladies. Few hours after my internal exam i peed that looks like the end of my period i thought it might be due to IE got my vagina irritated. Tonight i was having a painful contractions i mean this midnight it was painful i thought i shit and peed myself. I went to the toilet and there's no shit but a beown spot on my undies. I felt something was inside my vagina so i put my finger and got this (picture below). A snotty mucusy with brown blood. Do you think it's a bloody show? It feels like ewcm but not too clear as ew. I appreciate all your response.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2d98kna.jpg




aidensmommy1 said:


> Here it is ladies! :) Baby's measuring exactly 7wks! Looks like she's growing right on track so far!
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOT55DA_zpszlwg63ym.jpg

It looks like it could be part of the mucus plug. It's possible that the exam today kind of got things started for you. I would definitely say to go in as you could be in actual labor now. You said that it felt like you peed and pooped.....did you get drenched with liquid at all or have a slow leak?



Kirsty3051 said:


> Felt like supermum today. Worked 8-5, cooked dinner, cleaned the entire house, got a pile of washing done, changed the bedding, bathed Luca, got him to sleep on time. Painted my nails, showered, folded laundry. Head hit the pillow and I remembered that I forgot all about my bloody ultrasound this evening!! Grrr.
> 
> I hope you're on your way to get checked out Daphne! Spotting after an internal was normal for me but it wasn't anywhere near that amount. Come on Adam!!

You can come do all that at my house! Really I just need someone to paint my toes and fold/put away the laundry!


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne!! Omgosh! Did you call your dr ? Maybe they can tell you if you should go in or not? I do think you should though! Sounds/looks like labor to me!!


----------



## Twinsie

By the way Jess, crunchy is a term used to describe people who eat mostly organic/natural foods and also use all natural products ... I think... Lol. Correct me Cheryl if I'm not accurate!


----------



## froggyfrog

Daphne I'm getting so excited! Keep us updated on what you find out!!!

Jess, we lived in a travel trail or for a few months. DH hated every second of it. It rocks when it's windy, there isn't room for everything we like to have on hand, and when we have an argument there is nowhere to go to get away for a minute lol. He prefers anapartment or house. It sucks, but really it's only a small amount of time that sucks. It's doable!


----------



## Twinsie

Chelsea- I'm envious of your traveling! DH and I plan to do a lot of US traveling when the kids are a little older. International travel will be put on hold until they are 18 but for now there's so much in the US to explore! You two sound like a sweet couple, doesn't matter where you are as long as your together :) I hope you find out soon though so you can plan and look forward to ivf!

Ps. I told DH about you daphne that you're almost in labor bcuz I was so excited!! He thinks it's cute how we all have become bonded online.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I sooo thought I sent it to you!! I'm sorry!! 
And I will let u know the names of the meds as soon as I pick them up from the pharm tomorrow a.m. I can't remember the names off of the top of my head. It sounded like so many new meds! Lol. But they'll def be helpful and im so thankful he was able to give me something for both the nausea & migraines.. Yay! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jamie I agree, we have all became so incredibly close...like I don't see myself ever leaving this site, unless I have another way to talk to all of you! lol. We've made a little online family! I love it! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

31 days and ill be off if the progesterone AND have less than 200 days to go! It seems like only a few days ago that I had 252 days to go. Time is already starting to go by quite quickly! 

Daphne, ill be randomly checking in to check on your progress! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Mary.....you could always join us on facebook


----------



## melewen

Daphne this might be it!! Update us!! :D

Jess haha yes crunchy is like alternative.. Like cloth diapers, hypnobirthing, essential oil diffusing, doulas, all that. Basically all the stuff I do! I think I'm going with 40 bibs though to keep it more open

Jamie I like veggie straws! And pop chips are good too. I've actually been eating like wheat thins with brie because it's a combo high in fiber + protein! 

Mary love seeing your little one!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Here it is ladies! :) Baby's measuring exactly 7wks! Looks like she's growing right on track so far!
> 
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/FOT55DA_zpszlwg63ym.jpg

Wohoo!!! Hi girl bubble

I cannot believe that you are already half way through your 1st tri!



Kirsty3051 said:


> Felt like supermum today. Worked 8-5, cooked dinner, cleaned the entire house, got a pile of washing done, changed the bedding, bathed Luca, got him to sleep on time. Painted my nails, showered, folded laundry. Head hit the pillow and I remembered that I forgot all about my bloody ultrasound this evening!! Grrr.
> 
> I hope you're on your way to get checked out Daphne! Spotting after an internal was normal for me but it wasn't anywhere near that amount. Come on Adam!!

You are super mum!!! If you want to clean stuff you can come here and I'll go to u/s for you next time :haha:



Jrepp said:


> You can come do all that at my house! Really I just need someone to paint my toes and fold/put away the laundry!

I asked DH to put cream on my feet the other night and he gave me a little bit of a massage - like 5 minutes. It was HEAVEN!!! I totally almost cried when he went back to painting and did not cave to me begging.

I totally get you on just wanting someone to do my feet for me!



Twinsie said:


> Chelsea- I'm envious of your traveling! DH and I plan to do a lot of US traveling when the kids are a little older. International travel will be put on hold until they are 18 but for now there's so much in the US to explore! You two sound like a sweet couple, doesn't matter where you are as long as your together :) I hope you find out soon though so you can plan and look forward to ivf!
> 
> Ps. I told DH about you daphne that you're almost in labor bcuz I was so excited!! He thinks it's cute how we all have become bonded online.

I totally also told dh about Daphne last night and how close we all are... he still doesn't really get it though :dohh:

Only forums he goes on is about marine fish and snakes... and I don't think the guys on those forums bond over mucus etc. They kind of talk snake poop :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*38 Week (37+5) Check-up at the clinic today*

BP: 105/66
Urine: clear
Weight: no gain - in fact I've lost 200grams
Iron: slowly climbing again
Fundal Height: 40cm
Position: ENGAGED!!!

So after 2 hours on the ball the other night because I lost track of time I noticed that my bump seemed smaller and lower. I was right and I've managed to bounce Matthew down :D He is now fully engaged. 

All throughout my pregnancy people has told me that they are of the impression that Matthew will be coming early and now even the new nurse at the clinic has jumped on that wagon and told me to be on labour watch :coffee:
If only I could now start getting some contractions etc.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Any update Daphne? Hope you're both okay :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

I timed my contractions from past midnight for one and a half hour got a total of 17 very strong contractions radiating from back to sides to top of belly to down 9 of which were from 2-5 minutes apart and the others in between range from 6-7 minutes apart..... I fell asleep so as hubby after it stopped thought we're rushing to hospital earlier. I woke up with much more brown stuff not spot anymore and some mucusy stuff on my undies. My pee was stained with brown and saw some mucus hanging/dripping from my vagina. I think my cervix opened after the IE. We are going to the other hospital in about 3/4 hours and and see what's going on... Pictures below for the contractions and this mornings stain (sorry TMI).

Contraction - sorry it's very long picture.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/1NRHyzX.jpg



Stained Undies - I'm wearing pad now after getting those.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/GpFxFOW.jpg


Bump Photos to follow still waiting for DH to send it.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think Adam is going to really be here soon... now off to the hospital sooner than 3/4 hours! :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

And he waited for your husband's day off. Such a good baby :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Great update, Pam!!!!!!!!!!! Any time now!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I must admit I'm getting anxious now because Daphne and I have been so similiar throughout and now it seems like her labour is really starting and I'm still waiting...

Silly I know but I want to have my baby too :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

39 Weeks Pregnant Bumpdate:

https://i58.tinypic.com/2eqb6ms.jpg



28 and 39 Weeks Barebump Comparison.

https://i62.tinypic.com/2qxt7qt.jpg



28 and 39 Weeks Bump Comparison.

https://i57.tinypic.com/21kfryq.jpg



Baby's Growing Hands from 8-39 Weeks.

https://i57.tinypic.com/ilhjdt.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/2h7f875.jpg https://i59.tinypic.com/2agrsi9.gif






​


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> And he waited for your husband's day off. Such a good baby :haha:

I really hope this is the DAY.... So DH can ask for a leave on Saturday so he can join us for 3 days... I really can't get over the 1 day paternity leave here....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:wohoo: Savour that one ladies as it seems like it is going to be Daphne's last bump pic this pregnancy!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that today is the day! 

#teamadam ;)


----------



## mdscpa

Here's another smallish TMI.... This really should be a some of the mucus plug and that means i'm starting to dilate...... All the pictures i took will be shown to the doc and so she'll be forced to check me internally... :D

https://i58.tinypic.com/33ll7at.jpg


----------



## melewen

Daphne when are you going to the hospital? That's definitely mucus plug but a lot of my friends lost theirs before they went into labor (like weeks) but they weren't having contractions! I'm so anxious to hear what they say at the hospital!!!


----------



## melewen

I was like fantasizing last night waking up to pictures of Adam this morning :D any day now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Like Cheryl's friends, I lost alot of my plug weeks before, but I was also dilated for about 6 wks before I went into labor. I have a feeling things are just moving very quickly at the end for you, Daphne. I don't think Adam will be here any later than Sunday! :happydance: This is so exciting! Waiting for labor to start when your so close to your EDD feels like the longest wait of all! ...Or it did for me anyway! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting Daphne! I can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## mdscpa

DH is here. I just took a shower and preparing myself. DH still eating some meals hus first for today :lol: todays contractions are painful than earlier.


----------



## cutieq

Aw can't wait Daphne! Definitely any day now!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I told Daphne earlier this whole morning waiting for her to go to the hospital is even worse than waiting for her to pee on that damn HPT :brat:

Now waiting for more updates! I'm sure Adam will be here today or tomorrow :dance: 

Since her plug started coming out last night I've had sooooo many dreams about Adam being born hahah


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne today was my guess! So go have that baby!!!!! :) praying for the safety of you and Adam!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Today was my original guess too but I changed it :( lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I just had to go back 60+ pages searching for my first u/s picture because I realized that I stupidly had ALL of my info up there & that's definitely not good with all of the strangers that could come across this thread on google and such. I'm so happy I looked at the pic in my PM's and saw that it had all of that on it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Great update Mary! So glad your appointment went well! I can see little arm nubs in the photo, so amaxing! Maybe we shall call her... Gummy? An upgrade from Bubble :winkwink:

Laura the "grandad" birthday card to your dad is super cute way to announce to him, I'm sure he'll be surprised and thrilled... Wish we could see his reaction!

Daphne I am on the edge on my seat here! The symptoms of true labor keep adding up. Come on Adam!!! Are you guys going to the hospital today? Soon?

Holy cow Kirsty you were on a roll. I'm tired just reading all that :sleep:

LOL Jess now that we know what "crunchy" is, I suppose I'm more of a "smooshy"... because I'm so not organic or alternative :laugh2: OH is working for a plumbing company, getting much more work hours thank goodness! I still stay somewhat busy at home, but have found time to do simple things like paint my nails or work on baby shower stuff or just sit and relax. It's nice.

Jamie I talk to OH about "my BnB friends" all the time and refer to everyone by name like we've known each other forever! 

Woohoo Pam! Yay for Matthew being engaged! And now we wait... some more :coffee:

My volunteer scan wasn't exactly what I'd hoped it would be :nope: While I did get a lot of photos, many were of non baby stuff like my cervix and a bunch of outer areas surrounding baby. They did much more measuring at this one and a majority of the scan was 2D. I only got two photos of Cameron in 3D and they weren't nearly as good as the ones from my anatomy scan. He is just under 3lbs right now, his head seems to measure a little large, heart rate at 147, still in head down position with his back/spine along my left side and legs/feet to my right... and he definitely has hair!


Spoiler
Head measurements:
      

Facial shots:
     

Little white blob located diagonally from his right open eye is his tongue stuck out!


Femur measurements:
  

Spine:


Abdominal measurements:
  

Umbilical cord branches:


Boy bits! Chubby winky on the left sticking up and swollen-looking peanuts on the right:


White stuff is hair!


3D facial shots:
 

Using the measurements taken, Cameron is at an estimated weight of 2lbs 13oz:


Fetal heart rate is 147:


Had my glucose screening this morning. I did so much better than I expected, as far as dealing with the needle. I absolutely haaate needles and vein stuff like that and was super nervous. I was seating and my hands were all clammy. I get myself all worked up... but I didn't even feel the needle poke me and it was totally tolerable. I was proud of myself - and really surprised - for handling it without getting lightheaded or anything :thumbup: But not happy with OH, as I really wanted him there and he failed to get out of bed this morning and be there for me. I had tried waking him multiple times but had to get myself ready and be on time. Then I had texted him after I left with no response... but seen he was signed onto Facebook. Seriously? That just added salt to the wound. He didn't even try :nope: He totally argued with me via text while I was gone, never apologized and pretty much said it was my fault he didn't get up and come with me :saywhat: He didn't want to be late for work so said it would've been impossible for him to throw on clothes and come be with me... yet when I was finished and drove home he hadn't even left for work yet! More salt... :growlmad: Not speaking to him right now. Sometimes with things like this it'd be reassuring just to know I can depend on him. Anyways... regarding the test, no news is good news apparently so if I don't hear anything by Monday I passed.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, I like gummy! Thanks for that! ;)

Cameron looks so cute already! 4D pics are amazing!! I'm sorry dh didn't make it. Men.. How can sleeping be more important than this?! Being a woman, I just can't wrap my head around that! :(

And Good luck on your glucose test!! FX for no news!! :) I'm dreading that test because of having to drink all of that icky stuff but my MS is probably making the thought of it worse right now, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Im not temping, just did today, dont worry! lol. My temp is surprisingly still at the same range it was when I stopped temping. I knew it wouldn't bother me whether it was high or low today, since I just saw my LO healthy as can be yesterday so I figured I'd see what my BBT was doing :). Plus it looks weird without any temps so I wanted to add one in. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH called and said he was offered the opportunity to work ALLLLLLL day til like midnight or maybe even a little later, depending on when they finish up the current job. He went in at 7:30 this morning so that's well over 12 hours to add to his lengthy previous days. He wanted my opinion on the offer... guess he's afraid it's bad timing since this morning didn't start off well at all, but I was like DO IT! This is what you got the job for, right? Think of your current financial situation and how this will benefit things. I'll be fine at home and likely get to bed way earlier than usual :thumbup: So we're meeting for lunch since he gets an hour break today and will need it working so late. Hopefully he'll do some major big, wide, preggo, white ass kissing too :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Daphneeeeeeeeeeee

In honor of my waterfall pee picture, I'm going to share a glorious illustration from a kids book on how babies are made that I saw this morning. I tagged Jyllian in it but can't find her reply :shrug: Too many other comments I guess! WHY it reminded me of Jyllian I have no idea :rofl: but this one's dedicated to Adam! Get it son!!!



And a few more to encourage that pelvis to oooooopen up and Adam to come on out!

https://acrookedpath.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/opendoors.jpg
https://www.socialsciencespace.com/wp-content/uploads/Open-Book.jpg
The world is your oyster little guy!
https://m.c.lnkd.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/p/4/005/083/346/127f314.jpg
I had to alter the original a little bit..
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/comeout.png

This one's NSFW :haha:

Spoiler
https://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/fuck-calm-today-is-your-birthday.png


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: Cheryl that book page photo cracks me up! I had seen it on Facebook yesterday and when I showed OH he was like "What in the fu..." :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Her husband just sent me a message confirming that she is 1.5cm dilated. 2nd Opinion frOM different Dr also agrees that she is too small for vaginal delivery but they will allow her to try.

They are currently doing some urgent tests as her BP is high and then another scan of Adam.

They are admitting her and will give her some fluids via IV and if she cannot do the vaginal delivery they will do the operation ASAP.

I'll let you know if I hear anything more... for now we can all pray for her and Adam!


----------



## melewen

Thinking of Daphne & Adam!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I told her dh to get some rest too if he can as he'll need all his strenght for the cuddles later. Daphne is still in the lab busy with tests. 

He said she put him under strict instructions to keep me updated so that I can update you and he doesn't want to fight with a pregnant lady :D So cute!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoooooo!!! Great news! Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy baby Adam and mommy, regardless as to HOW it is done! My hair is standing up on my arms this is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so excited too - he will be here so soon!!!

Daphne just came online and she is waiting for her scan while they wait for blood test results. 
Then they'll go to admission department to get her admitted. 
Contractions are very strong and the doc got lots of brown stained mucus when they did her internal check.

Both Daphne and her husband sends their thanks for all of us keeping them in our thoughts!


----------



## MamaBunny2

WE'RE HAVING A BABAYYYYYY!!! Can't wait for more updates and hopefully first photos of Adam!:wohoo:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg omg omg! ADAM IS COMING!! This sooo amazing!! Yayy! What a great thing to wake up from a nap too! Wooo! :wohoo:


----------



## Twinsie

Omgosh I can't believe one of us is in labor!!! Go daphne! Goodluck!!!!! I hope vaginal delivery is a success as long as you're both safe! Praying!!!

Thanks for the update Pam. Keep them coming!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo, Jamie, tomorrow is your half way mark!! So many exciting events happening this week!! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks Mary! It is exciting! I feel like time is FLYING !! :)


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Daphne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for keeping us updated Pam. Do you have Facebook by chance?

Ummmmm Cheryl did you see the rest of the book? One if the ladies in a mc board on Facebook shared the entire book and its freaking hilarious!

Jyllian - I'm still mad at your oh! Hopefully your lunch goes well and he kisses major butt. 

AFM: started weekly Ob appointments this week instead of in 2 weeks because of the troubles I've been having. They did a quick scan because Luke keeps waivering between transverse and head down. He was head down at the appointment but is kind of floating between the two. I'll post more details on my blog later tonight.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh Jamie HALFWAY tomorrow?! I remember when you were just joining us and like 7 or 8 weeks along :wacko:

HAHA Jess I'm still not happy with him but the footlong sub and news of him working ALL day getting that extra time (and pay!) helped a little :winkwink: So happy Luke is getting his directions down! Hoping he stays in the right position when it's time!

I have always thought to myself 'Daphne and Pam NEED Facebook... for us at least!' We could always make our own little private group on there for easier access to super important updates... like Daphne in labor! :yipee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne unfortunately did not dilate any further and her bp remained high. Dr did notwant added stress on baby and Daphne will have cs in about 30 mins. 

Her dh is amszing through all this.

Jess you can search me as pamela falck. Just no discussing ttc times as i dont didplay that there :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh! Daphne and DH are gonna see their little Adam for the very first time ever soon! :baby: I'm so so so very happy for them!

Pamela I'm adding you too! No public TTC talk! A few of us girls actually regularly Facebook message as a group from time to time so it stays just between us :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Yep, just like Jyllian said we have a private little chat session, but we could make a private group so no one sees it outside of us.


----------



## Twinsie

I can't believe Daphne's baby boy is finally here!!!!! I'm so emotional! I'm so glad she has an amazing husband to support her and update us !!! That makes me so happy. It's clear how much he loves her. Can't wait to see pics! I hope she finds peace with having to have a CS. Safety first! 

I'm adding you too Pam! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ive accepted you ladies :D

I dont have new updates yet. Just chatting with her dh while we wait for confirmation of Adam's arrival

Hope it is soon


----------



## MamaBunny2

Private Facebook group created! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinsie

I feel bad for him having to wait outside wondering and worrying! So not fair that he can't be in there with her :/


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I feel just as bad for him. He is all alone there and doesn't have anyone to talk to so I'm more than happy to keep him company.

He's been quiet for a bit now so hoping it means he is with them :D FX


----------



## Jrepp

Ok now Mary.......its your turn to create a Facebook profile and join us! 

Hopefully Daphne's hubby is with her. 

We're just about to head to Colorado Springs for a small vacation stay at Ronny's moms. I'll try to check in when I can but she lives pretty remote on the side of a mountain so we may not have the interwebs available


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hope you're enjoying new baby cuddles Daphne and DH. Can't wait to see him! :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Update:
Her dh just let me know that he got to see her and they are only transferring her to the theatre now. Not sure what the delay was about.

I hope not too much longer now, it has been a crazy long day for them both


----------



## cutieq

Makes me so sad he can't be by her side but soon they will all be together. Poor thing, I know she's exhausted!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Makes me so angry too. Poor guy was so stressed out until he got to see her. So hoping that in the next 30 min to 1hr there will be a birth update.

I'm going to try and stay awake for you ladies and then sleep in tomorrow morning :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I too feel so sad for her & her DH about him not being by her side. But, all & all, its going to be an amazing day (tiring but amazing!) for both of them when Adam arrives! I can imagine the stress he's feeling while not knowing exactly what's happening. ---Thank you so much Pam for keeping us all updated! This is a super exciting day!! And I am anxiously awaiting the birth update!! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Yep, just like Jyllian said we have a private little chat session, but we could make a private group so no one sees it outside of us.

I JUST started using my FB again yest! :). I'll find you all within the next day or two :). I ended up announcing our pregnancy yesterday and updated my FB a tad bit. I'll let u all know when I need ur names ;) Id ask now but I don't want to have to search the thread for them in a couple of days when I decide to go back on there, lol.

And I was thinking of you, Jess, when I was updating my FB, as you've been on me about using it for quite some time now! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

ADAM IS HERE!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: 

Her husband just sent me a message to say that he got to hold Adam for a few minutes and that the little guy is perfect. He has to wait to see Daphne though because men aren't allowed. He said Adam cried and settled with him too and then they took him back to Daphne :D I'm so happy for them and have passed our love and congrats on to them. I'm sure they will give us more detailed updates as soon as they are settled


----------



## cutieq

Awesome!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay almost 01h00 here so I'm off to bed now that I know Daphne and Adam are good. Will let you ladies know in the morning if I get more detailed updates :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, we have a babyyyy!!!! :wohoo: 

CONGRATS, DAPHNE!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR THE 3 OF YOU!!!! EEEK!! 

I'm jumping for joy right now with tears in my eyes! (happy tears of course!) Oh my goodness, I am overjoyed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy! Congrats, Daphne!!!


----------



## startd

YAY! Congratulations Daphne!

Welcome Baby Adam!


----------



## Michellebelle

If anyone wants to be friends on FB, private message me and I'll send ya a link to my profile. Don't want to post my name on here since DH is private about all this ttc stuff. And yes, no public TTC talk on fb. :)


----------



## Twinsie

So happy for daphne! I hope DH is with her now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Right, me too! I hope all 3 of them are together right now! I keep thinking about how strong she is for going in there by herself and doing a wonderful job! :) I'm so proud of Daphne!! And her DH was amazing through all of this too! Such wonderful news!!


----------



## melewen

Yay!!!!!!! This is the best news!!!! So happy Adam came today and daphne is doing well :D can't wait to see his cute little face!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Daphne had to be kept in recovery for a while as per hospital policy and they were all united this morning! Her husband said Daphne or himself will update us on here a bit later when she is stronger! For now it looks like they are doing fine except for being tired of course.

I'm so happy for her to finally have Adam here :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WARNING I AM GOING TO RANT :growlmad:

I am going to become one serious bitchy pregnant lady pretty soon!! I was so excited to be able to go on ML at 36 weeks because I would be able to rest up before Matthew comes.
This includes lying in in the mornings as well as taking naps in the afternoon etc.

This is soooo not happening and I'm losing my patience.

*1.* 
Almost every flipping day when I think "okay, I've cleaned the house - nap time" People rock up here or one of dh's friends comes over and then he sits for hours.... cannot get rid of him and then come dinner time I just automatically now have to cook for one more person
Now this annoys me not only because I'm not getting to rest like I would have liked too but I'm not getting alone time with dh :(

*2. *
I took out a cell contract more than 12 months ago and shortly after activating te number I started getting calls for a John Maake. Turns out that the number I got was his old number that went dormant as he didn't use it and then was put back into circulation when I got it. This dooche owes a lot of companies money and I've been harassed by all of them for more than 12 months now and telling them the nr does not belong to him anymore is of no use as they all seem to have shit for brains. They phone me at all hours after the day and today has been the 2nd day in a row that they phone at 7am and then I cannot get back to sleep

*3.*
I resigned my old job 2 weeks ago!!!!! Why in the bloody hell are they still calling me even when I don't answer the phone???? The voice mails are all to call them back because they need help with this or that. Get with it people I no longer work for you so LEAVE ME ALONE!!!

Thanks if you did go through my whole rant :hugs: Just not feeling all chirpy today.

I'm surprisingly not tired as last night was the 2nd night in a row that I got to sleep through the night without having to get up to pee. I feel rested but just annoyed that I cannot get rid of these people!! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thank you all.... This is mdscpa's husband. She asked me to inform you all the she's doing great. Pain here and there but she's perfect. We had our baby boy at 12:55 am weighing 3,410 g or 7lbs 8oz today, 12th of June 2015 via LSCS. Further information what really happened will be made by her once she's feeling better. Be staying in the hospital for 3 days. For now here's some pictures of our little boy.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/twEvtMu.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/2YPGayx.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/gUnud6K.jpg

​


SPECIAL SHOUTOUT to wunnabubba!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Adorable! He looks so much like Daphne. Congrats again guys. Now, some of us better get back to work :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Congrats again guys!!! He is adorable :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg he is perfect!!! :cloud9: Please give Daphne all of our love and prayers, so happy for your family. Hope she gets some rest and feels better soon!


----------



## startd

WunnaBubba2 said:


> WARNING I AM GOING TO RANT :growlmad:
> 
> I am going to become one serious bitchy pregnant lady pretty soon!! I was so excited to be able to go on ML at 36 weeks because I would be able to rest up before Matthew comes.
> This includes lying in in the mornings as well as taking naps in the afternoon etc.
> 
> This is soooo not happening and I'm losing my patience.
> 
> *1.*
> Almost every flipping day when I think "okay, I've cleaned the house - nap time" People rock up here or one of dh's friends comes over and then he sits for hours.... cannot get rid of him and then come dinner time I just automatically now have to cook for one more person
> Now this annoys me not only because I'm not getting to rest like I would have liked too but I'm not getting alone time with dh :(
> 
> *2. *
> I took out a cell contract more than 12 months ago and shortly after activating te number I started getting calls for a John Maake. Turns out that the number I got was his old number that went dormant as he didn't use it and then was put back into circulation when I got it. This dooche owes a lot of companies money and I've been harassed by all of them for more than 12 months now and telling them the nr does not belong to him anymore is of no use as they all seem to have shit for brains. They phone me at all hours after the day and today has been the 2nd day in a row that they phone at 7am and then I cannot get back to sleep
> 
> *3.*
> I resigned my old job 2 weeks ago!!!!! Why in the bloody hell are they still calling me even when I don't answer the phone???? The voice mails are all to call them back because they need help with this or that. Get with it people I no longer work for you so LEAVE ME ALONE!!!
> 
> Thanks if you did go through my whole rant :hugs: Just not feeling all chirpy today.
> 
> I'm surprisingly not tired as last night was the 2nd night in a row that I got to sleep through the night without having to get up to pee. I feel rested but just annoyed that I cannot get rid of these people!! :haha:

Oh that does sound very frustrating! I'm glad you're not feeling as tired. Tell your DH's friend that you need to go out, so he'll leave. If he comes for dinner, tell DH he needs to cook it - that should sort it out quickly! Your ex-work colleagues sound like they are being remarkably stupid.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my goodness!!! Daphne, he is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I am so happy for you guys!! :hugs: 


Pam, I'm sorry you haven't been able to rest as planned :-\. And the phone thing drives me nuts! Ive had the same # for 14 years and somehow bill collectors or just random people call for someone named "Mike" all the time. Its def annoying, especially before 8a.m or after 8pm. Ugh. I hope none of dhs friends show up today and you are actually able to nap! Maybe you should lock all of ur doors and pretend your sleeping from the geico...lol. That's def something I would do! :haha:

CONGRATS AGAIN, DAPHNE & DH!!! I am in a daze from Adams cuteness! :)

HAPPY 20 WEEKS, JAMIE!!! :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne and DH- your boy is just perfect!!! I love him already. I hope you get lots of rest and cuddle time with Adam! Thanks for the pics! Hope to hear from you soon!

Thanks Mary!!! Halfway!!! Woohoo!

Pam- thats so annoying! Maybe call your old work place after hours so they won't be there to answer and leave THEM a voicemail that you're no longer working for them and to please find someone knew to ask!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Daphne and DH! He is soooo adorable!!!

Mary, how is your morning sickness? Has it gotten better with the meds?

Pam, sorry that you have so many frustrating things going on. Maybe talk to DH about how this is the last time it is just going to be you and him for 18 years and you want that alone, bonding time before the baby comes. About the job thing, I like the idea of phoning them after hours reminding them that you've left and need as much rest as possible before the baby comes, so you're not taking calls.


----------



## startd

Jamie - congratulations on reaching the half way mark!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH MY WORDS!!! Adam is just absolutely PERFECT!!! He is so super super cute! Omigosh! *wiping tears* Congrats Daphne and DH!

Thanks so much Pam for keeping us all updated and it was super convenient via Facebook :thumbup:

Anyone that has a Facebook account and hasn't joined our secret/private group on there yet, my name is Jyllian Fraley (Braun) in Sandusky, OH so you can find and request me and I'll add you! (of course, unless you happen to find any of the other girls they can add you as well)

Halfway Jamie!!! Just four short weeks til your V-day!

Pam that makes NO sense whatsoever for your EX employer to be calling you. ANd I would sooooo be feeling the same as you regarding DH having a friend over and the constant inconvenience. And the phone... ugh. Yesterday since OH was working later I planned to come home and take a nap for a bit (ie. my photo on Facebook with the doggies in bed). Just as I was dozing off my mom calls :dohh: Then I finish with her and start to doze again and OH's dad calls :growlmad: Seriously, my phone hardly ever rings unless it's the most inconveneient time I swear. I gave up on a nap.

AFM I have been in SO much pain since yesterday evening :sad2: I have had this before, on my left side, but not nearly as bad. This time just to the right of my belly button it feels like a small knife is stabbing me constantly. It started Wednesday a bit then kind of went away but came back yesterday, most severely in the late evening, and hasn't went away. I was in tears, literally, it hurt so bad. I couldn't seem to get comfortable and make it stop. OH heated up our rice pack in the microwave and I set it on the pain for a bit then tried an ice pack. It's still very very sore and painful today. The warm shower this morning felt great. I am at work now and brought my mom's grabber/pincher stick thingy (pretty sure that's not the official name lol) with me so I wouldn't have to bend over for anything I may happen to drop or whatnot. OH was pretty concerned after seeing me in so much pain last night and urged me to call my doctor this morning but I'm pretty convinced it's muscle strain or tear and if I just take things slow and easy it will slowly get better... I hope.


----------



## melewen

Daphne and DH, he is so perfect! Just adorable. Congrats you two :D can't wait to hear from mama herself

Pam oooh girl. I don't do well with that kinda stuff, I'd be so annoyed. Maybe you should change your voicemail to be like "I no longer work at X and will not be answering calls regarding X, and I have no relation to mike whoever so you are wasting your time and I am hormonal and pregnant and WILL come find you". As for DH and friends situation maybe just answer the door with smeared eye makeup looking like you JUST got up every time and they'll feel awkward for waking you up :haha: 

Jyllian I want you to get it checked out!! Call at least. If it were like that weird butt pain I had I'd be like whatever it'll be fine. But on your belly! That just makes me more concerned!

So I finally heard back from that client. They didn't answer the ML question but waited a week and I basically thought they didn't want to work with me anymore then last night they were like ok so can we get you the new stuff next week? Urgh! They're kinda asking me to work on a tighter deadline so I feel like they'll be more open to what I'm asking right now. We'll see. I should hear more a little later. If I keep this client I'll definitely be working a little more than part time so PT SAHM! I was kinda looking forward to being an 85% SAHM though not gonna lie!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, my MS is still exactly the same. I haven't been able.to try the meds yet, as the pharmacy messed up and had NONE of my scripts, well other than the b-6, which I can buy OTC anyway! Ugh. Idk why I used that pharmacy...should have known better! My nurse is calling the scripts in to a new pharm today so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon. I was so frustrated and FLIPPED on everyone at that pharmacy yest. Almost everytime I go there, there's an issue. I'm so done with that place!
How are you feeling?


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh my goodness daphne!!! Those lips and cheeks and that cute nose! He is GORGEOUS! !! Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Having some pretty intense cramping. Not sure whether it's worth getting checked out or not. Definitely feeling guilty about missing my ultrasound now :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I actually did call a little while ago. I must admit, I'm even a bit concerned. I am not one to call my doc office much, or ever really, for anything. Just waiting on a callback :coffee: That's great the client responded back but stinky you will be a bit more rushed/busier. 

Mary omigosh I'm about to flip out on my cable company! They sent us a bill last month for like $730!!! OH called and it was a little mistake on their end (well no sh*t people) and the lady gave him the "correct" amount due over the phone. I made the payment and all was good... until we get a yellow PAST DUE notice from the company. I called and apparently the payment I made was like $27 short (Ohhhh no, a whole $27... not like I made the payment HUNDREDS of dollars incorrect) so now there's a nice little late fee tacked onto the current bill and my account is "past due". I called and explained the whole billing fuckeroo situation from last month and the lady explained the current charges. I was like OK so I'm supposed to pay a late fee because the payment I made was inaccurate due to your inaccuracy of billing to begin with?! I got nowhere and am calling back to hopefully speak to someone that will kindly remove the late fee after I can calmly explain the situation.


----------



## Twinsie

J- that's so annoying about your cable! I hate cable!! Crazy overpriced already without being overbilled! Keep us updated on the dr and ur pain ! 

Kirsty- did you reschedule the u/s? Im sure they'd see you last minute since you are due for one plus you have pain... Call! 

Cheryl- glad ur client I'd still giving you work but that does stink you have to work more!

Mary- oh man, I hope you get yoir Meds soon !!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow jyllian, I would be flipping out too! We actually recently had a similar issue with billing and our cable company! Is it really that hard to get their billing correctly?! Geesh.

And yay! I just go a call and my meds will be at the pharmacy closest to me in an hr or so...BUT they found they couldn't fax my anti-nausea meds but the nurse mailed it to me--same day--this a.m and so I will have that by tomorrow at the latest. At least ill have the migraine meds in the meantime! My nurse said it was actually the RE who messed up and faxed 2 scripts to each pharm, LOL. She said "this is why I dont let the doctors do prescriptions!" :rofl: SOO I flipped out on the pharm for no reason! Hah! I always have issues with them tho and usually it IS their fault so I dont feel too bad. :haha: Omg, I am so excited to get those meds!! :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Fi*
How are you doing? I hope our work load has become less now

*Michelle*
How are you doing? Not too long till Monday, hope you are okay :flower:

*Mary*
I hope the meds works it magic with you. I know how sucky it is when you feel soooo sick

*Jamie*
Happy halfway!!!!!!!! :yipee: Now you can start counting down till birth which IMO is more fun that counting up to halfway

*Jyllian*
Please keep us updated hun, I know we've said round ligament pains and hoping it is as simple as that and that you and Cameron are okay

*Kirsty*
Did you have similiar pains with Luca? Maybe you overdid it a bit yesterday and you are paying for it today? I get sore if I overdo it. Hoping you are okay

*Cheryl*
Glad that the client responded back and hoping that they won't be putting added stress on you by wanting the work earlier.

*AFM*
I managed to rest some today after my morning started off rocky. I thought I was turning into the pregnant version of bridezilla :rofl: I even got a nap in with dh like I wanted!!!

38 Weeks tomorrow and so excited! Many people including the sonographer said that they think Matthew will arrive earlier and from now on. Let's see if they are right.

For those not on my journal what do you guys think about EPO? I have vitamin capsules and was just wondering if it would make me such a bad person if I did take some. They are natural herbs so they cannot be harmful and said to help ripen the cervix. But how do I know if Matthew is ready yet. I don't mean to be impatient but I'm actually really struggling with my anxiety lately too.

I use to be on meds before falling pregnant and now I'm getting more and more anxious about when he will arrive. I feel so out of control with this, how the birth will go, when I'll go into labour etc etc. My brain is a mess and I know the EPO wont bring on labour but maybe it would make me feel like I have some "control" in getting things going?


----------



## cutieq

I don't know much about epo but I do know he's not going to come until he's ready. People walk, eat pineapple, bounce on balls to try to help labor along. I don't think this is any different. If it makes you feel better, give it a go. You're 38w, you won't be rushing him out before he's ready.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Dani
Someone on my journal used it as well and said that it won't make him come earlier just prepare my cervix. I should probably just sleep on it as I'm overly anxious at the moment and then I get things into my head. Tomorrow might be different :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

For those who haven't seen on Facebook... I got a callback from my doctor's office and he wanted me to come in right away, mainly because he has a patient in labor that's 5cm dilated which would prevent him from seeing me later, but nonetheless he wanted to see me today. If I couldn't make it he wanted me to go to the ER. I went in right away and as soon as he walked into the room said "Whaaaaat did you do?" :laugh2: I was like "Me? Nothing!" :winkwink: But of course the pain very well could have been from all the strenuous work I had previously done at home, most recently scrubbing the entire bathroom (I had forgot about that one). After externally examining me and asking some questions he determined that I tore the muscle that runs vertically along my abdomen :thumbup: He told me to try wrapping my belly with an Ace bandage and a washcloth placed underneath on the area of pain for pressure/support to help ease things and take extra strength Tylenol. I went and got the bandage and washcloth but forgot pain reliever :dohh: Seems to be helping a bit now and I'm most definitely taking it super easy for a bit. Cameron seems to be happy as a clam in there, wiggling about as usual. Glad he's OK! I've only gained a half a pound since my last appointment a little over two weeks ago and I believe I heard one of the nurses say my glucose test was negative. Met OH for lunch and back at work trying to get everything done for the day now.


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. Thank you all. DH let me read all your posts and i can't thank you enough for all the support and prayers.... Im feeling a bit ok and already gaining strength. Me and DH are taking turns watching Adam as each of us need some sleep as we are too tired and didnt have a sleep for more than 24 hours. Here's some photos of him with me. Thanks Pam.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/cL2oSpI.jpg



https://i.imgur.com/4LbX5Wu.jpg



​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gosh Daphne I cannot get enough of him he is absolutely gorgeous!!! So happy for you all!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pam: no pains like this with Luca. Doesn't feel like contractions. Headed to my grandparents for the night. DH is away so they've offered to help me Luca until the pain calms down


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jyllian.

Remember when i told you how Squeamish DH is? Well he changed Adam's diaper as there's poo. He was a pro :haha: while cleaning him Adam released more poop and it's a lot DH thought it will never end. Well he was right because after that Adam let a flying pee to DH everything is a mess but He managed to clean him up and change his clothes and blanket. Too bad i can't film it at that time.


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne! So happy to hear from you!! And glad you are resting! Adam is sooooooo cute!!!!! That is too funny DH already had to deal with getting peed on! And all the poo!! Lol hes a natural


----------



## MamaBunny2

:rofl: I so wish you could've captured that on video Daphne! I can't wait for OH to change Cameron's first pooey diaper :laugh2:

Kirsty I hope your pain subsides! I wish you wouldn't have forgotten your scan yesterday either, can you reschedule?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jyllian: I'm supposed to be down as high risk and get additonal scans because of all the complications we had with Luca, but nobody seems to have put anything in to action yet. I tried to book a scan this morning before the pain even started but didn't get a call back. 

Feeding Luca and spooning a hot water bottle in the hopes it helps. Might take a trip to A&E once he's gone down for the night


----------



## melewen

Daphne I am obsessed with him! Those are by far the cutest baby lips I've ever seen. Usually newborn lips are really angular and thin but those are plumpers! And yes please think of us and get video of the next sh*tstorm (literally!) that you throw DH into :rofl:

Jyllian phew!! So glad it's not more serious. Is this all an elaborate ruse to get OH to be more helpful?! :rofl:

I'm such a hippie, got my essential oil diffuser today and red raspberry leaf tea! I'm starting it now and will increase in the third tri which I can't believe is only about two weeks away! I was just trying to find my original post when I very first got my :bfp: because it seems like yesterday but :shrug: we talk a lot? So it's hard to find :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michelle, my MS is still exactly the same. I haven't been able.to try the meds yet, as the pharmacy messed up and had NONE of my scripts, well other than the b-6, which I can buy OTC anyway! Ugh. Idk why I used that pharmacy...should have known better! My nurse is calling the scripts in to a new pharm today so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon. I was so frustrated and FLIPPED on everyone at that pharmacy yest. Almost everytime I go there, there's an issue. I'm so done with that place!
> How are you feeling?

I'm happy you're getting this taken care of today! Terrible that you've been waiting so long!



Kirsty3051 said:


> Jyllian: I'm supposed to be down as high risk and get additonal scans because of all the complications we had with Luca, but nobody seems to have put anything in to action yet. I tried to book a scan this morning before the pain even started but didn't get a call back.
> 
> Feeding Luca and spooning a hot water bottle in the hopes it helps. Might take a trip to A&E once he's gone down for the night

I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Michellebelle

Daphne, I cannot get over how cute Adam is! Those lips! And his cheeks look like that perfect baby soft!


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry for the triple post.. But as for me.. Just hanging in there. No cramping, no bleeding. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a strong heartbeat in Monday. If not, at least we will know one way or the other.


----------



## aidensmommy1

My fingers are crossed too, Michelle!--EVERYTHING is crossed for you!!

Daphne, I truly cannot get enough of Adam! He is so so cute!! And omg, that's way too funny that DH already got peed on! :rofl: The only person aiden ever got when he as a baby was my big brother. I made him change him after his circumcision because I thought id hurt him :haha:
I am SO happy for the 3 of you and my dh said congrats as well! I've been talking Adam non stop since yesterday! :) Still can't believe he's already here! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, I found ur first BFP post the other day. I can't remember which page tho! I read the first 100 pages to see what I missed a few days back :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, what's the raspberry leaf tea for? I drank it before my BFP but didn't know it didn't have benefits after.

Also an essential oil user, spill the tea on what you're using.


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- I have been interested in the oil diffuser too but found them to be too expensive! Did you find one for under $100?!


----------



## melewen

Jamie mine was like $30!! I figured I'd test it to see if I like doing it first before going all out with young life or whatever. I got it off amazon, it's awesome so far! It changes LED lights so that might help you see which one I got. It works really well!

Dani the tea helps time the uterus and is excellent in the 3rd tri especially. Studies have found it to shorten 2nd stage labor and reduce the occurrence of interventions. It also reduced the likelihood of delivering early or late! Most of the women in my alternamamas group swear by it. I ordered nettle leaf and rose hips too to make my own prego tea, I read an article about it the other day but forget the specifics on the other two


----------



## melewen

Here's the article I read: https://www.mommypotamus.com/homemade-pregnancy-tea-a-nourishing-tonic-for-two/

I'll probably use up the raspberry leaf capsules I had for TTC too!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Phoned first thing this morning and have an ultrasound at 10:30. It's 10:12 here now so best get a move on!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hope everything is ok, Kirsty!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl, unfortunately, no... it's not a sly plan to coax OH into doing more work at home. And sadly me actually being "injured" for real isn't pushing him into gear either :nope:

FX for you appointment Monday Michelle!

Anxious to hear about your scan Kirsty! Hoping you are feeling better and that nothing is wrong.

AFM - finished my work day with my belly wrapped snug and it seemed to help... quite a bit actually. I wore it for the rest of the day at home then took it off while I slept and it's back on today. OH called the cable company and the guy he spoke with actually removed the $28 difference as well as the $7 late fee from our account! We relaxed on the couch for awhile then went and got sushi to fix at home for dinner. He went straight back to the couch, of course, and I felt I should tackle some of "The List". I went and got more white paint and a section of quarter round for the stairs while he kept his butt in front of the TV. Then he gave me major crap about doing stuff because of my muscle tear and finally I had it and was like "Well _someone_ needs to do _something_ because clearly _you're_ not going to! The weeks are flying by and Cameron will be here before we know it." If sh*t doesn't get done at home at least it won't be from my lack of trying. I sat on the steps going downstairs and finished the painting there then painted the window and door trim in the living room... all while he continued to sit there on the couch :growlmad: Seriously. Like, he could have very easily installed transition strips in the doorway(s) or put the remaining strip down in the living room to finish out the framing of the tile area by the front door. He could have measured and cut baseboard for the downstairs bath or the room I laid laminate in or hung the casing around the closet door downstairs. He could've even suggested running to the hardware store to get closet doors for the nurser so I could paint them today after work and they'd be ready for him to hang this evening. I can't get stuff like that myself, too heavy and I would need his truck. I had an emotional breakdown on my way for paint and trim yesterday, thinking about everything and how if my dad was still alive he would be heping me as much as possible :cry: I'm going to try to do what I can, but very limited as I DO NOT want to further hurt myself. 

We both had to work today but shouldn't be a lengthy day for him and never is for me on weekends. With his new job and me being... well, pregnant... our time and capabilities are more limited so every bit counts at this point. I don't know what else to do to get OH to just focus on doing as much as he can at home when he isn't away at work. Perhaps I should just hire someone? He would be so mad, which makes no sense...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, I just did your post under gender predictions...the one that has like 20+ diff old wives tales to fill out and I had 17 :pink: & 3 :blue:. Dh & I find that a bit insane, especially with how strong we feel about it being a girl! That'll be nuts if *almost* all of those old wives tales turned out to be true for me...I think they're going to :). As for the ring test, thats one I did do with Aiden and it went back and forth, this time it went it circles. I like that thread. Its pretty neat! ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I still have yet to do the ring test :dohh:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, my dh decided he wanted to try too...It was weird. His was going back and forth and then he put his hand over mine and it started going in circles again immediately. Thats so strange but very neat!


----------



## melewen

The ring test weirded me out so much! Did you read what we did? It's in my gender prediction YouTube video too :) it goes in a line over my belly every time, goes in a circle over my heart every time, a line over DH and a circle over our dog.. Who's a girl! I even tried it over the bed thinking ohhhh ok what sex is the bed?! And it didn't move at all! It was very odd.. But anyway when I did my video ours were 20 :blue: to 3 :pink: ! A few changed as we went on so I didn't count them. If you look towards the more recent posts you'll see like 6-7 that have been almost always accurate. Together they have been a 100% accurate predictor for everyone!

Jyllian blehhhhhh. That makes me so mad :( I can't believe he wouldn't even do anything AFTER you said that! would your family come help? That might motivate him if you have to do that but it seems like NOTHING will motivate him actually! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

That test is truly insane! I love it! And it was one dh could try, lol. He wanted to try one so bad and I kept telling him, "but your not the pregnant one!" LOL. He's too funny.


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- your DH sounds so sweet and into this pregnancy a lot, I love it! :)
Also, I got mostly pink vs blue when I did the tests too and I am having a girl!! It's crazy accurate! So cool. 

Cheryl- thanks I'm totally gonna look on amazon now!!!

J- I don't know what else to say except one big sigh after reading about your oh not getting off his butt after you said that stuff. What a poop! If there were ever a time to man up and help you it would be now! I pray he'll be a more involved father than he is a house work helper!!!! But I'm proud of you for speaking up! Even though clearly that didn't do anything.. Sighhhhhh


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks girls for your support (and concern as well!). At this point I'm just like out of ideas... aside from literally beating the sh*t out of him which I would never do but the thought arises more so lately :laugh2: I am proud of myself for trying SO much and really being motivated throughout the pregnancy. I mean, it's not like he hasn't done ANYTHING... we have both accomplished A LOT so far, but that doesn't mean it's quitting time or time to slack :nope: Once I leave work I'm going to have my son help with measuring for baseboard and trim downstairs in the room and half bath and my daughter with painting the walls and bathroom door. Then when OH gets home, I will state that he is going with me to the hardware store for the remaining items such as closet doors, any extra trim we may need and drywall. I can then paint necessary items and that's pretty much it on my end. If he doesn't work on HIS end then I'm going to bring in someone else to finish it before it's too late :thumbup: My mom has already agreed to hep me with the final thorough cleaning throughout the house after reno has been completed as well as washing and sorting the baby clothing and such. Like I said before, I'm satisfied with myself for sticking with things regularly and also for being organized as much as I can so hoping it gets me somewhere... besides in pain again!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Phoned first thing this morning and have an ultrasound at 10:30. It's 10:12 here now so best get a move on!

I hope all is okay :hugs: Please keep us updated.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl, unfortunately, no... it's not a sly plan to coax OH into doing more work at home. And sadly me actually being "injured" for real isn't pushing him into gear either :nope:
> 
> FX for you appointment Monday Michelle!
> 
> Anxious to hear about your scan Kirsty! Hoping you are feeling better and that nothing is wrong.
> 
> AFM - finished my work day with my belly wrapped snug and it seemed to help... quite a bit actually. I wore it for the rest of the day at home then took it off while I slept and it's back on today. OH called the cable company and the guy he spoke with actually removed the $28 difference as well as the $7 late fee from our account! We relaxed on the couch for awhile then went and got sushi to fix at home for dinner. He went straight back to the couch, of course, and I felt I should tackle some of "The List". I went and got more white paint and a section of quarter round for the stairs while he kept his butt in front of the TV. Then he gave me major crap about doing stuff because of my muscle tear and finally I had it and was like "Well _someone_ needs to do _something_ because clearly _you're_ not going to! The weeks are flying by and Cameron will be here before we know it." If sh*t doesn't get done at home at least it won't be from my lack of trying. I sat on the steps going downstairs and finished the painting there then painted the window and door trim in the living room... all while he continued to sit there on the couch :growlmad: Seriously. Like, he could have very easily installed transition strips in the doorway(s) or put the remaining strip down in the living room to finish out the framing of the tile area by the front door. He could have measured and cut baseboard for the downstairs bath or the room I laid laminate in or hung the casing around the closet door downstairs. He could've even suggested running to the hardware store to get closet doors for the nurser so I could paint them today after work and they'd be ready for him to hang this evening. I can't get stuff like that myself, too heavy and I would need his truck. I had an emotional breakdown on my way for paint and trim yesterday, thinking about everything and how if my dad was still alive he would be heping me as much as possible :cry: I'm going to try to do what I can, but very limited as I DO NOT want to further hurt myself.
> 
> We both had to work today but shouldn't be a lengthy day for him and never is for me on weekends. With his new job and me being... well, pregnant... our time and capabilities are more limited so every bit counts at this point. I don't know what else to do to get OH to just focus on doing as much as he can at home when he isn't away at work. Perhaps I should just hire someone? He would be so mad, which makes no sense...

I'm so sorry that OH is being an ass face!! Even after you said that and have hurt yourself doing so much he should have at least felt some guilt and an urge to do something!!! :growlmad:

He really needs to start manning up now and know that even though it seems like a long time still it goes fast! It really feels like yesterday when I started with the nursery and wiped my eyes, blinked and here I am @ 38 weeks already :shock:

I hope you can get something sorted. Maybe if you hire somebody casual, just for a day to help? OH can get mad and then you can say that HE (OH) did not leave you any other option. It being his fault that the stuff isn't getting done and all make him pay for the person as well!


----------



## MamaBunny2

*Side note* OH spoke with his mom yesterday and apparently she's having some sort of "mid-life" thing going on and got her motorcycle endorsement and will be taking her test and is looking at a bike. She is also going to get her CCW (which isn't a bad idea for anyone really, imo). Anyways, I overheard him say that "if he isn't too busy" he would go with her to check out the bike and ride it back for her if she decides to buy it. He does not have a permit or license to operate a motorcycle and if he were to get caught that's a huge fine I'm sure. He just wants to ride the motorcycle. Plus, why is he offering to help her with something I feel is so insignificant to what we have going on at home?! In my opinion, yes he will be too busy. I think his definition of "too busy" is being stuck at work. Her brother (OH's uncle) has his license and can help her out with that on his time. I wish he would just put this stuff at home as top priority.

OK, end of rant - sorry!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH can't even pay his bills right now (not his fault really, he wasn't getting hardly any work hours at the old job) so that's be a super stretch telling him to pay for someone to finish the work. I'd get a big "F*ck you" for even mentioning it. But having someone else come finish things is something I need to seriously consider at this point, unfortunately...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hoping Daphne, DH and Adam are doing well! Anxious for more details on their first days as a family of three!


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies. Im alone right now i mean DH isnt here. He went home to wash his all of his clothes get few stuff (more mittens, wash cloths, wipes and thin baby blankets) what we have in the hospital bags were good for two days. DH is allowed for another day of leave so he'll be with us till tomorrow and we'll check out at night as well as we dont like to travel home very early in the morning of Monday. DH friend's family visited last night and we got the sterilizer as gift. A colleague of mine is on her way now to visit. I can stand and walk now but have to do it very slowly. Oh, and i changed Adam's diaper for the first time! :yipee: Adam's doing great and i tried breastfeeding him for a few times until he fell asleep. He's been feeding a lot today and already had 3 diapers changed. It's hard when we change him as he keeps on crying so we have to do it as fast as we could.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Daphne that's wonderful!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so glad that you are doing better!! :hugs: Cannot wait to hear your birth story when you have the time. Until then keep up the great work and enjoy all your cuddles with that cute little boy!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*38 Weeks Bump*

https://i.imgur.com/JCLTjcYl.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ended up having an ultrasound and 2 other baby related appointments. Baby's heart rate was really low. We're not sure if it's because I've been overworked and slacking when it comes to meals, meaning he has little/no energy or because I've got an infection that's obviously passed on to him. Had another internal to check my cervix and everything is as it should be. Now we just wait for the results, I guess. DH was supposed to be away until Monday but ended up traveling home this afternoon.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for the update Kirsty. I hope he'll be okay and that he is just a bit tired like you are and that it is nothing serious!!! :hugs:
You guys are in my prayers!!


----------



## Twinsie

Aww kirsty- I hope you take it a bit easier and are able to eat better! Let us know how the results are. 

Daphne- so glad you're walking (slowly) and feeling better and that Adam is doing well!! Yay for going home soon and DH getting an extra day! :) feel free to post more pics when you can! 

J- that's funny ur "mil" got a motorcycle. I hope OH doesn't get caught driving it!

BeAutiful Pam! I wonder if this will be your last bump pic?!?! Hmmmm... !!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne - I'm so glad that you are doing well and that Adam is perfect! He is really adorable! Are you going home tomorrow?

Jyllian - You already know my thoughts on OH not helping out around the house. The day labor idea isn't a bad one. Perhaps you could preface it with "if you don't get up and do something I am going to hire someone who will." That was if he doesn't do anything and you do end up hiring someone you can tell him that he had warning that it was going to happen.

Pam - Looking great as always!! How are you feeling?

Kirsty - I will be thinking about you and your little one. I hope that it is just the infection and the little person is alright otherwise. When do you go back to the doctor?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hope you can rest up, Kirsty. I am sorry you two are dealing with this and pray everything gets resolved quickly.

Beautiful bump, Pam! 

So glad Adam is doing so great, Daphne!

Mary, I will text you when I know you are awake, sorry for being MIA.

I have doc appt tomorrow, praying everything is ok as the cramps are back and in full force.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kristy, your in my prayers. I hope everything's okay and the baby is just a little tired. I hope your able to take it easy for a bit and eat all of the meals you can. Its good dh came home early to be with you. Now he can make you some yummy food and let you do nothing but relax. 

Pam, your bump looks great! It def has dropped over the last couple of weeks! As Jamie said, this just may be your last bump pic! :) Something's telling me that you have exactly 1 week left tho! ;) Can't wait! We'll have TWO babies on this thread! So amazing!

AFM, yest I actually felt good, thankfully, and it was my oldest nephews high school graduation. What an amazing day! I'm so incredibly proud of that boy and I know he's going to do amazing things with his life. He wants to work for NASAA and I know he will, if thats where he still wants to work when he's out of college. I've honestly never met any kid that is smarter than my nephew. I am one proud aunt! It was a great day! I prayed that I wouldn't feel sick for his graduation..Thank you Lord! :). I haven't gotten my meds yet either so I was surprised. We went to pick them up and AGAIN there was a mistake so I said to DH that I'm not going to even bother with the meds. I'm a firm believer in "everything happens for a reason" and maybe there's a reason thats unknown at this time as to why its been so hard to get these meds. Maybe they wouldn't be good for the baby after all..? So I'll try to make it through without them. I only have a little over 2 weeks until I'm off of the progesterone & I know the sickness will simmer down some when that time comes. Not much longer! 

I took a bump pic yest so next week, at 8w3d, I'll post it along with the next one for comparison. ;) My belly was so bloated from retrieval during my TWW and when we first got our BFP so its kinda hard to show the true difference with those pics.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks ladies, it means a lot. We're having a lazy day at home and have ordered pizza for lunch. I should get my results tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday at the latest


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Twinsie said:


> Aww kirsty- I hope you take it a bit easier and are able to eat better! Let us know how the results are.
> 
> Daphne- so glad you're walking (slowly) and feeling better and that Adam is doing well!! Yay for going home soon and DH getting an extra day! :) feel free to post more pics when you can!
> 
> J- that's funny ur "mil" got a motorcycle. I hope OH doesn't get caught driving it!
> 
> BeAutiful Pam! I wonder if this will be your last bump pic?!?! Hmmmm... !!!!

I wonder too, kind of hoping that it is. If Matthew is ready though. I'm just ready to have him now :D



Jrepp said:


> Daphne - I'm so glad that you are doing well and that Adam is perfect! He is really adorable! Are you going home tomorrow?
> 
> Jyllian - You already know my thoughts on OH not helping out around the house. The day labor idea isn't a bad one. Perhaps you could preface it with "if you don't get up and do something I am going to hire someone who will." That was if he doesn't do anything and you do end up hiring someone you can tell him that he had warning that it was going to happen.
> 
> Pam - Looking great as always!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Kirsty - I will be thinking about you and your little one. I hope that it is just the infection and the little person is alright otherwise. When do you go back to the doctor?

I had af-like aches last night and stinging pains in my cervix but only a part of my bump would go stiff so not sure if they were contractions. Didn't sleep well because my hips and upper thighs would get numb if I lay on my sides and when I turned on my back to roll over I would get strong BH. 

So I'm kind of tired today :haha:



Wishing1010 said:


> Hope you can rest up, Kirsty. I am sorry you two are dealing with this and pray everything gets resolved quickly.
> 
> Beautiful bump, Pam!
> 
> So glad Adam is doing so great, Daphne!
> 
> Mary, I will text you when I know you are awake, sorry for being MIA.
> 
> I have doc appt tomorrow, praying everything is ok as the cramps are back and in full force.

I hope everything is okay too. As long as you still feel Shelby moving around I'm sure she is fine :hugs:



aidensmommy1 said:


> Kristy, your in my prayers. I hope everything's okay and the baby is just a little tired. I hope your able to take it easy for a bit and eat all of the meals you can. Its good dh came home early to be with you. Now he can make you some yummy food and let you do nothing but relax.
> 
> Pam, your bump looks great! It def has dropped over the last couple of weeks! As Jamie said, this just may be your last bump pic! :) Something's telling me that you have exactly 1 week left tho! ;) Can't wait! We'll have TWO babies on this thread! So amazing!
> 
> AFM, yest I actually felt good, thankfully, and it was my oldest nephews high school graduation. What an amazing day! I'm so incredibly proud of that boy and I know he's going to do amazing things with his life. He wants to work for NASAA and I know he will, if thats where he still wants to work when he's out of college. I've honestly never met any kid that is smarter than my nephew. I am one proud aunt! It was a great day! I prayed that I wouldn't feel sick for his graduation..Thank you Lord! :). I haven't gotten my meds yet either so I was surprised. We went to pick them up and AGAIN there was a mistake so I said to DH that I'm not going to even bother with the meds. I'm a firm believer in "everything happens for a reason" and maybe there's a reason thats unknown at this time as to why its been so hard to get these meds. Maybe they wouldn't be good for the baby after all..? So I'll try to make it through without them. I only have a little over 2 weeks until I'm off of the progesterone & I know the sickness will simmer down some when that time comes. Not much longer!
> 
> I took a bump pic yest so next week, at 8w3d, I'll post it along with the next one for comparison. ;) My belly was so bloated from retrieval during my TWW and when we first got our BFP so its kinda hard to show the true difference with those pics.

Glad you felt better and congrats on the graduation!!! 
I cannot wait to start seeing your bump pics.

You were close with Daphne's birth date so hoping you've got mine too :D



Kirsty3051 said:


> Thanks ladies, it means a lot. We're having a lazy day at home and have ordered pizza for lunch. I should get my results tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday at the latest

Glad you are taking it easy and sure that your results will come back good. 

I remember the last time that I went for monitoring due to less fetal movement and not feeling so great I was scolded for being dehydrated which contributed to less movement. Hoping it is as simple as that and that you both are okay :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

I'm so late I just got on... 

Big congrats to you and your DH Daphne! I'm so happy for y'all!!

AFM- I'm in my second month of birth control pills. These next two months after this one better hurry up!
I had a positive opk the other day? Is that right?

Also I had a little bit of dark brown spotting for 3 days a few days ago.... Yesterday and today I'm having horrible AF cramps in my stomach and lower back.... Its so frustrating!! 

Well I hope all of you ladies are doing great, I see a few are close to the end of their pregnancies already! Yay! 

Please let me know if any of you can give me some insight about what's happening with my body lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

mommysylvia said:


> I'm so late I just got on...
> 
> Big congrats to you and your DH Daphne! I'm so happy for y'all!!
> 
> AFM- I'm in my second month of birth control pills. These next two months after this one better hurry up!
> I had a positive opk the other day? Is that right?
> 
> Also I had a little bit of dark brown spotting for 3 days a few days ago.... Yesterday and today I'm having horrible AF cramps in my stomach and lower back.... Its so frustrating!!
> 
> Well I hope all of you ladies are doing great, I see a few are close to the end of their pregnancies already! Yay!
> 
> Please let me know if any of you can give me some insight about what's happening with my body lol

:hi: Hope you are well

I won't be able to give you advice or insight as to what is happening now on the bc as I cannot remember any of that happening to me while on it.

My periods did become shorter towards the end that I was using them so instead of bleeding the full 5-7 days I sometimes only got 3 days etc.

Can you give your Dr a call to confirm?


----------



## laurac1988

12 weeks. TWELVE WEEKS!
I never thought I would see this day!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hell yeah, Laura!!!!!! Happy 12 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Sylvia, my body was totally messed up the whole time I was on BCP. I hated them...spotting, AF showing at the wrong time, etc.


----------



## startd

Woohoo Laura!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay congrats Laura!!

Sylvia, I was on BCP a few years ago only for a few months. I would get a terrible skin rash about a week before the end of my cycle and would always have 3-5 days of light midcycle bleeding, which was so annoying. Other than that, that's my only experience with them!

Today is the day of my apt. Really nervous that they won't be able to find a heartbeat. I was reading about missed miscarriages last night and saw one of the signs is noticing your breasts aren't tender anymore.. Which I did notice yesterday :(

DH and I talked over our options a bit yesterday (d&c or let it happen naturally). I'm leaning towards the d&c right now, but will ask the doc for his recommendation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard that this baby finally decided to grow and we see a healthy baby on the screen today!


----------



## Wishing1010

Praying for you today, Michelle. Good news only!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Yay Laura!!,!!!! Congratulations!

Sylvia - the pill doesn't stop you from ovulating, it prevents the egg from being able to implant by changing the lining of your uterus. 

Pam - I'm sorry you were so tired. I hope it has resolved itself. 

Michelle: good luck today! Are you doing a beta or an ultrasound?

AFM: did too much walking this weekend and am now paying for it. I've had major cramps, a ton of pelvic pressure and the constant feeling I need to poop. Walking definitely makes it worse and I can't get comfortable.


----------



## cutieq

12 weeks Laura! Yay!!!

Michelle, nothing but good news and positive thoughts for you. 

Afm - definiteky starting bh now and had some light cramping last night. Tonight we your out hospital. I can't wait!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty I'm sure that baby might just feeling a little down right now due to an infection. WOnder what the cramping is from? Please let us know how your appointment goes :hugs: 

Jamie omg I would be a bit disappointed if he was riding a motorcycle around with no permit or license. Just plain stupid, especially right now. Good thing his mom never contacted him (I don't think).

Jess fortunately I have not had to call on anyone... yet. He ended up getting his ass in gear and patched the ceiling with drywall, installed the transition strip in our bedroom doorway (which omg I thought I could do those but just the one took FOREVER and was a total pain in the butt!) and went to the hardware store with me for more materials. I can't imagine how you're feeling after all the walking... my feet were booming yesterday just from walking around the hardware and grocery stores a bit. I saw your DH allowed you to rest which is so sweet!

Glad you're feeling good Mary and can't wait to see bump photos!

Sylvia I was thinking about you and wondering how you've been! I'm not quite sure what's going on, but perhaps you're body is still adjusting from the MC? I don't recall spotting or and cramping when I was on the pill... I would just always get freakin' vajayjay infections! It was ridiculous and really frustrating. Not sure what options I have after baby is born... don't feel good about the pill and I spotted a lot with an IUD. Do you have any doc appointments or plan to see one?

Congrats on hitting the twelve week mark Laura! :happydance:

Pam omigosh the two week wait... or less! I don't think you'll make it to 40 weeks...

FX for good news at your appointment Michelle :hugs: Please let us know how it goes.

Dani I think I'm getting BH as well. Nothing major but I still feel it. How exciting, I can't wait til we get to have our tour!

AFM - well of course my weekend was full of emotions regarding the reno progress on our house. Pretty sure I won't need to go into detail as it's the same old and most of you girls know already and I so appreciate you checking on me! I'm super anxious for our shower in less than two weeks now! FX for decent weather! I am getting more anxious for Cameron to arrive, even though I'm terrified still of giving birth as crazy as that may seem :dohh: I want his nursery to have some stuff in it and to be able to go buy some necessary items with OH and put everything away and feel more prepared. I can't believe I'll be 30 weeks next week... wow.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> 12 weeks. TWELVE WEEKS!
> I never thought I would see this day!

Happy 12 Weeks :yipee:



Michellebelle said:


> Yay congrats Laura!!
> 
> Sylvia, I was on BCP a few years ago only for a few months. I would get a terrible skin rash about a week before the end of my cycle and would always have 3-5 days of light midcycle bleeding, which was so annoying. Other than that, that's my only experience with them!
> 
> Today is the day of my apt. Really nervous that they won't be able to find a heartbeat. I was reading about missed miscarriages last night and saw one of the signs is noticing your breasts aren't tender anymore.. Which I did notice yesterday :(
> 
> DH and I talked over our options a bit yesterday (d&c or let it happen naturally). I'm leaning towards the d&c right now, but will ask the doc for his recommendation. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard that this baby finally decided to grow and we see a healthy baby on the screen today!

I hope everything is well!!! You are going to get many days of feeling pregnant and days you don't feel it at all. Don't just go by those symptoms hun as they will drive you crazy.

Please keep us updated - I have faith that the news will be good! :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Yay Laura!!,!!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Sylvia - the pill doesn't stop you from ovulating, it prevents the egg from being able to implant by changing the lining of your uterus.
> 
> Pam - I'm sorry you were so tired. I hope it has resolved itself.
> 
> Michelle: good luck today! Are you doing a beta or an ultrasound?
> 
> AFM: did too much walking this weekend and am now paying for it. I've had major cramps, a ton of pelvic pressure and the constant feeling I need to poop. Walking definitely makes it worse and I can't get comfortable.

Rest up!

I think my tiredness will be going on now as I cannot get comfy at night and wake up tired. Plus if baby comes soon then I won't be getting better sleep anyway :haha:



cutieq said:


> 12 weeks Laura! Yay!!!
> 
> Michelle, nothing but good news and positive thoughts for you.
> 
> Afm - definiteky starting bh now and had some light cramping last night. Tonight we your out hospital. I can't wait!!!

Enjoy the hospital tour :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm using a converter to see if it would make sense to you ladies so hoping it is right. 

I earned about 450 us dollar per month while still working and now while on maternity leave I claim from our country's maternity fund. Anyway they said to expect the 1st payment to be small and the subsequent ones will be more.

So I thought small amount would maybe be like 80 us dollars and then after about 200 dollars.... I just got my 1st payment and only got 26 us dollars!! :shock: WTF is all I have to say!!! 

Now I need to wait 4-5 weeks for the 2nd payment to see how much that would be. I am so extremely pissed off right now as I contributed to this bloody fund since I started working at the age of 19. Now at almost 27 this is what I get out??!! In case anyone wondered where to live if you want your government to screw you in the ass, Welcome to South Africa!


----------



## melewen

Sylvia! I was just wondering about you. I haven't been on the pill for years, I didn't like the symptoms or why it does to the body and I had a horrible experience with the IUD so we went all natural for the last couple years, tracking everything. But when I was on the pill I don't remember much of that.. Have you been taking it without fail, same time every day? I never spot to begin with so that may be why, but I've heard that can happen if you miss any

Michelle (I feel weird saying Michelle!), got everything crossed for you today at your appointment! When is it?

Jess boooo for pelvic pain! Glad DH is being sweet though :D you gotta take it easy sometimes girl!

Laura I am so so happy for you!! That is an amazing milestone. I can't even believe it because if you asked me I'd have guessed you were like eight weeks.. I'm in denial that I'm almost in the third tri!! Where has the time gone?! How was the reaction to your announcement? I had to double check that I didn't dream it before I commented with pregnancy symptoms yesterday!

Pam how's Matthew hanging in there? We need to take guesses on your delivery date!

AFM nothing really new, but last night DH put his head really close to my belly and was like "i read I'm supposed to read to baby. I think I'll read sports illustrated or the Wall Street journal.." I was like, why WSJ?! And he said, like uh duh, "so he comes out really smart?!" :rofl: yeah... He is something else. Lord help me if maybe-Sawyer is anything like him


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Matthew seems to be hanging in there....

I've got guesses on my journal so far:
Amanda : Tonight or tomorrow morning
Kenna : Thursday 18th
DH : Tomorrow
Me : Anytime now please please please :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pam that sucks!! How much were you contributing a month? At least over there it's an option.. We have nothing for maternity leave at all over here!! It's super crappy. Our taxes are really high for what we get (nothing!). Trying to convince everyone to move to Denmark or Sweden :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam that's disappointing. We all need to move to the UK, seriously! :laugh2: I don't get a dime while on ML :nope: I have two weeks paid vacation each year with my job until I hit the ten year mark then I get three I believe... I'll be here 6 years this August. So I'm planning on using most or all of my vacay time while off. I also have two paid and two unpaid excusable absent/sick days I can use for baby-related stuff after I return to work but may keep a couple vacay days open for that. Since getting this job with much more hours, OH has been mentioning handling all the bills while I'm on ML. I still would have to handle my other bills such as credit cards, insurance and whatnot but it'd be nice if he could take over for a month and a half. Not holding my breath :roll:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Did you work part or full time before maternity leave Pam? 

There's a lot wrong with the UK but their maternity leave definitely doesn't fall under that category. There's been talk of extending it to a year and men can take it as well as women. So if I decided to go back to work after 6 months of giving birth, my husband could take the other 6 months.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies... I just needed to vent. I know I have it much better than lots of other ladies seeing that we are allowed to take 4 months leave.

The company you work for can decide as to whether they want to pay you or not. If not then you claim unemployment for those 4 months. I was just expecting more that's all. 

We'll be okay though so I shouldn't be worrying as much... easier said than done though :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Am, that seems really low. It's like 5% of your regular income. 

I don't want to complain, I really don't but I am in so much pain. Everything hurts from my belly button down. Ronny forced me to rest yesterday and I am currently lying in my parents bed but the pain just won't go away. The thing is, Luke is moving great and it's contatant pain so I don't think labor and delivery will do anything but say get rest and drink lots of water.


----------



## Twinsie

Had the second ultrasound for genetic testing today! Siena is measuring 20 weeks, 5 days! All her organs and bones look great! Very healthy baby!! :) she was being shy and covering her face with her hands so we didn't get to see any facial stuff except her profile.


----------



## Twinsie

Here are her little feet!!


----------



## laurac1988

We get a year on the UK but not all of it is paid. Only about half is. But in Denmark they get a year fully paid


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I looove little feet photos! So cute! 

Wow looks like I'm packing my bags for Denmark!

I try telling myself that everything will be good Pam, but we both know it's easier said than done :dohh:

Jess wow I hope you feel better :hugs: You sound super uncomfortable


----------



## Twinsie

I'm so sorry you're in so much pain Jess :(

Pam- my guess for you is Sunday!! I hope you can get some more sleep!!!

Wow I wish we got 6 months paid leave! Holy crap! Jealousssssssss

Michelle- thinking of you!!!

Happy 12 weeks Laura ! Almost in the 2nd tri!


----------



## melewen

Awww Jamie those are adorable! She's so cute!

Bumpdate day! This week was pretty boring..
https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/26-weeks.jpg

https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/26weeks-400px.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Am, that seems really low. It's like 5% of your regular income.
> 
> I don't want to complain, I really don't but I am in so much pain. Everything hurts from my belly button down. Ronny forced me to rest yesterday and I am currently lying in my parents bed but the pain just won't go away. The thing is, Luke is moving great and it's contatant pain so I don't think labor and delivery will do anything but say get rest and drink lots of water.

Don't worry hun, we can all understand if you are in pain and not feeling well. Nobody holds it against you for complaining.

I hope you feel better really soon!!! :hugs:



Twinsie said:


> Had the second ultrasound for genetic testing today! Siena is measuring 20 weeks, 5 days! All her organs and bones look great! Very healthy baby!! :) she was being shy and covering her face with her hands so we didn't get to see any facial stuff except her profile.
> 
> View attachment 876087

So glad all is well and that she is doing great!!! Adorable pics especially the feet one :D



melewen said:


> Awww Jamie those are adorable! She's so cute!
> 
> Bumpdate day! This week was pretty boring..
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/26-weeks.jpg
> 
> https://baby.themalikfamily.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/26weeks-400px.gif

You look great as always!!! I love the bump gif - great to see how you've grown


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Jamie, was meaning to say - your guess for Sunday the 21st is interesting as that is Fathers Day here :D

Wonder if DH would like that haha


----------



## Twinsie

Oh I totally forgot it's Father's Day here too!! Lol nice gift for DH! His son!!

Cheryl- you are adorable, I love your bump, it's come a long way! I still think 10 pounds so far is amazing!! I haven't weighed myself in 2 weeks mostly bcuz I kept caring too much about the number on the scale and comparing it to others or online data. I eat healthy 85% of the time so I'm "trying" to let the actual scale number mean nothing.. The body will do what it's gonna do. For now !! If I go to my OB appt next thurs and she is alarmed, then perhaps I'll keep a better eye on it lol but it's kind of nice not weighing myself right now!! 

Ps. Just read your blog Jess- it's so true about the discharge! I had never ever heard of excess discharge during pregnancy! I finally gave in and wear a liner everyday now!! Hated that constant wet undies feeling.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay bumpdate! :happydance: Where's the fruit/veg at lady?!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian uh good luck finding multiple fruits that are in the like 14" range! Hahah. It's crazy, though, I have no idea what I'm going to shoot the next couple months.. since the Bump tells me that LO basically stays within a range per month I'm just shooting every month or so, so he's still a pineapple :D


----------



## Michellebelle

Back from the doctor! Looks like more waiting...

They were able to see the baby. Unfortunately, the baby is measuring a week and a half behind. It should be measuring 7 weeks 2 days and it was measuring 5 weeks 5 days. We also saw a teeny, tiny heartbeat. 

The doctor is still pretty sure there is most likely a chromosomal issue and that it won't be a successful pregnancy, but doesn't want to do anything yet since we saw a heartbeat. I go back next Monday again to see how much/if there is growth by then. In good news, I don't have to get bloodwork drawn again! He will just go off of the ultrasound.

So fx again that the baby has a growth spurt in the next week and was just super-shy about growing. 

In other good news (I'm trying to look at the positives here), I found out my husband and I both have positive blood types so I wouldn't have to get the rhogam shot if I miscarry.


----------



## startd

Jamie - the scan pictures are gorgeous!

Jess - hope you're feeling more comfortable

Pam - that's really frustrating with the payments. I can't believe how close you are now!

Michelle - I'm glad your little one is fighting!


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I'm so happy for that teeny heartbeat and you indeed have a little fighter! 

Sounds like your doctor is great and giving baby a chance. Fx and prayers for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle, it is grest that you got to see heart beat!!! I agree eit Fi that your bean is fighting.

If it helps any, my baby measured behind in 1st tri before picking up in 2nd tri. Plus early u/s can also be out by a few days either way.

Your dr thought you would miscarry and your bean sure showed him. I am sure your bean will continue to go from strenght to strenght! :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

Thank you ladies for still thinking of me... I'll always be back :D

Very cute bump date Cheryl :)

Michelle- I hope everything gets better for you... Your baby is a fighter! 

AFM- No I have not made a doc appt yet I'm going to wait a little in case test so it won't be too early. I was on antibiotics in the beginning of last month so I hope that didnt screw with the pills working. Yikes.

This is the second day that my breast are soooo sore...more than when I was pregnant. Not just the nips its the whole breast this time! I've been eating very healthy and exercising daily at first I lost 3.4 lbs in 8 days now I gained 2 back...so weird :o


----------



## melewen

Michelle it's great your doctor is being patient and that you are too :) like everyone else said, your bean is definitely a little fighter! FX for more good news next week


----------



## mdscpa

*OUR LITTLE ONE IS HERE!!! 

He was born on 12th of June Friday at 12:55 a.m. measuring 3.410 kgs or 7lbs 8.28oz and 20 inches in length at 39w1d. Heres how it (birth) all started hopefully I can remember even the simple details. ​*

Be warned some pictures are TMI!!! oh, and it's long....​

I had my weekly appointment at 38w6d (Wednesday) where I was planning to give birth that allows DH inside the room for normal delivery. The doc gave me an internal exam (IE) to check for any dilation. He said cervix is totally closed. We were so disappointed because we thought I may have dilated even it just 1 cm due to having strong contractions for the last 4 days. Another bad news was he said baby is too large for my built, my pelvis is too small - Cephalopelvic disproportion (CPD) - and I have a 40% chance ending with a caesarean section which means DH will never be by my side but he said they will me try to deliver normally. Was told to come back a week later and see the progress. Later that afternoon I got a brown stain in my undies and some sort of a mucus either thats the start of a bloody show or my cervix were irritated due to IE. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/TlZdxfG.jpg​

Me and DH decided to have a second opinion at our previous hospital/doc where they dont allow DH inside the room for normal or caesarean delivery the following day at 39w0d (Thursday). Ive been sleepless the night before due to painful contractions and they were coming every 3 to 7 minutes. I woke up with lots of mucus and brown stain in my undies didnt thought Ill have more so I didnt put a pad after the first incident.

*TMI ALERT!!! Only for those with strong stomach. Decided to put a pad after this.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/97jqQgG.jpg​

Few hours later, only got little stain.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/gB2oqgo.jpg​

Later that afternoon, got a mucus dripping/hanging down there when I went to pee.

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/rJno7sO.jpg​
*​
Contractions really got painful at this point and I was just waiting for DH to come home from work to go to the hospital and get checked. DH arrived home at around 4:00 pm, prepped myself while DH ate his meal. Contractions continued until we arrived at the hospital at 5:14 pm. Walked, took the stairs praying it will help me open a bit more. We arrived at our docs office and her assistant took my weight and blood pressure (BP) as usual. BP was 160/100 which is odd because I normally get bad headache if its high. Nurse asked if im tired or something told her I took the stairs coming here so yeah maybe thats why Asked me to rest for a bit and wait for our doc. Doc came and she did an IE and I was 1.5 cm dilated and more mucus and brown discharge came out. She said the same thing and that I have a higher chance of getting a CS and said Im a day overdue based on my last scan with them (EDD: 10th of June) but will try to do it normally. Nurse told her about my BP and she asked to get it checked again still the same and the doc decided to admit me right then and there. She ordered more lab tests and another scan and baby was measuring 3.247 kgs or 7lbs 2.53oz. After all the tests and paperworks, I was admitted at around 8:00 pm. They gave me cytotec medication (instead of IV fluid) to induce labor and hooked me up with all these monitors. I was really shocked that everything happened so fast like I just do what they want me to do. 

From DHs side of story, at 9:00 pm, one nurse and a doc came out the delivery room to call my DH and have him sign the surgery agreement just in case I really need to have the surgery. They told him they will do the operation at 10:00 pm. I have no clue about it though because they told me they will let me try and do it normally.

Being in the delivery room with all the screaming ladies, and one lady with me in the same room made everything worst. They gave her enema, was too painful and she removed the tube, just imagine what happened next. Seeing all that made me want to ask the doctors to do me the surgery. 

One doctor checked the monitor and said babys tachy. I asked her whats wrong and she just said, Everything is fine dont worry. But I know something was wrong and I know she meant that babys heartrate beats faster than normal (I told DH after the surgery that it was my heartbeat that was fast). She asked me to lie on my left side and nothing changes. They did another IE and still no changes with the dilation. Checked my BP and its still high I cried :cry: because with all those painful contractions and feeling like my pelvic bone is going to explode (I can feel it stretching) still no progress, cervix stayed at 1.5cm. Thats when they decided to transfer me to the theater. They called DH to give him all my clothes and slipper at 12:35 am Friday. DH thought I gave birth already as he was told theyll do the operation at 10:00 pm Thursday. He said, he was too worried because nobody was calling him passed 10:00 pm and he thought something bad went wrong. They put me to bed, asked me if I want to see my baby or just sleep. Of course, I told the anaesthesiologist that I want to see my baby. She gave me a spinal anaesthesia and then we waited for few minutes. They pinched my belly and I felt the pain and cried and ask them not to do it yet. They asked me to move my foot and lift it and I did. So the anaesthesiologist told my doc to wait few more minutes. Then she ask me if I feel something in my waist. I said yes but its not painful. The she gave my doc a :thumbup:. It was really weird because I can feel all what theyre doing in my belly 20 minutes later from when they transferred me, our baby was born. They lifted him by his head and bum and then he cried while I was looking at him. It was the most precious thing I have ever seen. Baby is healthy and 3 of us were together 5 hours after delivery.

We stayed in the hospital for another 3 days and finally went home yesterday afternoon instead of the night before as our doc was on a day off. Heres some of his pictures.

*First few hours old:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/Ky7IBWq.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/hXzpk9c.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RZawzx4.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/iyFSqGb.jpg
​

At 2 days old having a sun bath:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/ZZmudaF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/C3JpEhU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/DgylBkj.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/EYLBrtG.jpg
​

His fully grown finger nails before DH cut them:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/qwHlhxx.jpg
​


Going home day:

Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/HcI242l.jpg
​
*​

Goodluck to those who are still waiting....


----------



## Wishing1010

He is perfect, Daphne!!!!!

What a crazy story but so glad he is here safe and you are healthy as well!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

He's so perfect Daphne! I'm sure you're glad to be home. How are you feeling? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies. DH is back to work. Adam is asleep. I'm still struggling with breastfeeding... :cry: My cut hurts but i can manage and care for him. Will be reading everything i missed before adam wakes up. :D

Will try to catch up whatever i missed....


----------



## startd

Congratulations again Daphne, and thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Michellebelle

He is so adorable! Thanks for sharing your story, it's beautiful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, he is absolutely perfect! Congrats again! 
As for the breastfeeding, try not to get discouraged. Aiden was a tough baby to breastfeed as well but after about a week he got the hang of it better. I'm sure Adam will, too! ;) 
Your labor story sounds SO similar to my SIL's! (She has narrow hips so she couldn't give birth naturally with either of her boys) But with her, they messed up the epidural and it shot up to her brain instead of down, that was scary but thankfully they saved her! Seeing that scared the heck out of me for when I had aiden, as it was about 2yrs earlier. Nuts!
But yea, back to the breastfeeding, its def a big test of patience. Some baby's latch right on and go to town but many baby's take a bit. I bet Adam will do great!

Do they not have private rooms there? Thankfully they do here or idk what I'd do! Thats awful having to watch someone else in so much pain RIGHT as your giving birth! That is one crazy birth story Daphne, but it sounds like u did an amazing job and im so glad that both you and Adam are home & healthy! 
Again, he is PEEFECT! I am in love with his lips! And his face in general...OH MY GOODNESS! You did an amazing job, momma!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Michelle, bloods are today, right?! Or were they yest?

EDIT- Just went back a page and saw ur update. I hope your LO stays strong and keeps growing! I'll be praying for you everyday! Can't wait for monday to come around again! FX!


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Daphne


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Michelle, bloods are today, right?! Or were they yest?
> 
> EDIT- Just went back a page and saw ur update. I hope your LO stays strong and keeps growing! I'll be praying for you everyday! Can't wait for monday to come around again! FX!

Thank you! I will take all the prayers I can get for this tiny baby! :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Yay for seeing the tiny heartbeat Michelle... Will be praying for you and don't worry baby is a week behind early scans are not that accurate......

About the birth guesses, no one actually guessed it right. :D But some were really close.

https://i58.tinypic.com/2n69fmv.jpg

Jess - Happy 34 Weeks!!!! :yipee: Luke is now pre-term...

Laura - Happy 12 Weeks and welcome to 2nd tri.

Cheryl - Happy 26 Weeks.... Lovely bump.... Congrats on being in a 2 digit countdown... :dance:

Dani - Happy 28 Weeks!!!

Jamie - Happy 20 Weeks... Love sienna's scan.


----------



## melewen

Daphne he is so lovely! So glad the family is all home and doing well. Make sure you take it easy enough so you can recover! Do they have lactation consultants over there? You might like seeing one since they can help with holds and stuff that won't hurt your incision. A good friend of mine had a surprise CS and has trouble BF-ing at first so they supplemented with donated breast milk but now they are doing great! That was only a few weeks ago. So happy for your little family!! I can't get enough of Adams smooth chubby little cheeks!


----------



## melewen

Oh and it's so funny we all guessed AROUND the actual birthday!


----------



## mdscpa

I really doubt they have something like that in here i mean the classes. But i read a story before that other moms offer to BF your kid and here kids consider those mom who BF'd them as their 2nd mother that i do not like.. I guessed i'll give birth on the 15th turned out it was the day we went home... :D

We have to bring Adam to a government hospital tomorrow (there's one 3 minutes away from our house) for his BCP and Hepa B vaccine as advised by the hospital. Then we'll go straight back to our hospital to meet our pedia.


----------



## cutieq

Lovely lovely little one Daphne!!!

I can't read your birth story. I'm a wuss :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

cutieq said:


> Lovely lovely little one Daphne!!!
> 
> I can't read your birth story. I'm a wuss :rofl:

:rofl: Don't want to scare anyone but that's what happened.... :haha: Never really thought i'll get scared seeing other people give birth irl. Watching actual birth on youtube is waaaaay tooooo different irl. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay for a teeny heartbeat Michelle and FX nothing is wrong with your little bean and that he/she is just taking their time growing!

Thanks for sharing your birth story, Daphne. Adam is so so so perfect! That sounds scary, being in a room with other women yelping in pain! We get our own private room to labor and deliver in (moved to the OR for a CS) then a private suite postpartum. Oh and still feeling pain after getting anesthesia... yikes! That's one thing that makes me nervous. I agree, if there is a lactation consultant or a specialist that can assist you with nursing I'd highly recommend it. Fortunately we have that available here and I'm definitely going to take all the help I can get if needed. Try not to get too discouraged, it takes time I guess. Be sure to check with ladies in the breastfeeding forum on here, I already have to better prepare myself :thumbup: And something I recently learned is about tongue tie - check underneath Adam's tongue and see if the tissue that connect the underside of his tongue to the floor of his mouth doesn't run close to the tip of his tongue. That can make nursing difficult: https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/tongue-tie/basics/definition/con-20035410

So glad everything went well and you are all back home now! Feel free to share more photos :winkwink:


----------



## cutieq

mdscpa said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> Lovely lovely little one Daphne!!!
> 
> I can't read your birth story. I'm a wuss :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Don't want to scare anyone but that's what happened.... :haha: Never really thought i'll get scared seeing other people give birth irl. Watching actual birth on youtube is waaaaay tooooo different irl. :haha:Click to expand...

Ive watched videos but those seem less real to me. I'm glad you shared. I'm sure I will read it soon. We toured our budging facility last night. It all feels so real!


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne- wow. Thank you so much for sharing your birth story ! I feel bad you had to listen to other women in pain, making the experience scarier! That's not pleasant! How did the epidural feel? Did it hurt? How is the CS recovery going? Are you able to walk up/down stairs yet? I hope BFing gets easier for you soon ! Took my sister 2 weeks before it got better. Cracked nipples sound painful :/ use cream and keep it dry as possible so no infections! 

That's exciting you toured your hospital dani!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was able to finish the banner for the Baby-Q yesterday evening.

Some photos as I was working:

Spoiler
  
Wasn't sure if I liked black or white letters on top. My first reaction was black, and so was OH's so that's what we ended up with... though nearly EVERYONE liked white :dohh:​

Got an email from my doc office regarding lab results.
Thought is was for my GD test but I guess it was regarding iron levels :shrug:
Regardless, I passed the GD test because I've heard nothing from my doc and also my iron levels were within range :thumbup:


Spoiler


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jyllian... I'll try and subscribe with BF'ing forum.... Oh, here's his first video (short clip) when I was moved to our private room almost 5 hours after birth. DH is the one holding him and taking the video.


https://youtu.be/IxePUNhkkN8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxePUNhkkN8


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awwwww!!! He seems so comfy and content all swaddled up! Adorable!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Twinsie said:


> Daphne- wow. Thank you so much for sharing your birth story ! I feel bad you had to listen to other women in pain, making the experience scarier! That's not pleasant! How did the epidural feel? Did it hurt? How is the CS recovery going? Are you able to walk up/down stairs yet? I hope BFing gets easier for you soon ! Took my sister 2 weeks before it got better. Cracked nipples sound painful :/ use cream and keep it dry as possible so no infections!
> 
> That's exciting you toured your hospital dani!


Not really sure what they gave me but they did the spinal anaesthesia. I really didn't feel it as my contractions were more painful. What i really like during the operation was that almost all of the staff there were from Philippines even the anaesthesologist so i feel like i'm giving birth back home. I'm able to do most of the things but a lot slower than when i still have Adam in me. Coughing is torture made me cry a lot..... At the hospital, when DH woke me up to watch Adam and he goes down the building to fix Adam's birth papers, i accidentally fell asleep again. Then i heard Adam cry big time. I was lying flat on the bed (needed due to headache caused by spinal anaesthesia) and i immediately woke up and went to him I was in so much pain i cried my eyes out he stopped after I picked him up. DH came back and saw me still crying he was so worried he just hugged and kissed me after i told him what happened. I kept on saying sorry to Adam for making him cry.... Really hard when you don't have your family with you to help out....





MamaBunny2 said:


> I was able to finish the banner for the Baby-Q yesterday evening.
> 
> Some photos as I was working:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> Wasn't sure if I liked black or white letters on top. My first reaction was black, and so was OH's so that's what we ended up with... though nearly EVERYONE liked white :dohh:​
> 
> Got an email from my doc office regarding lab results.
> Thought is was for my GD test but I guess it was regarding iron levels :shrug:
> Regardless, I passed the GD test because I've heard nothing from my doc and also my iron levels were within range :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler

Getting closer now with the shower. I must agree with the others, i like the white on top... :D :yipee: for passing the test.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Adam is definitely making me want this pregnancy to fly by! :haha: He's too cute! 

I got to hold a 26 day old baby yesterday and oh my gosh! I cannot wait to be holding our LO as much as possible! Enjoy as much of these days as you can (I already know you will..it goes without saying! :)) I know some will be rough days, every mom has those! Lol. But time does go by TOO fast! I know you'll be cherishing every second with him! I'm excited to keep seeing the pics of him as he grows! I bet you don't want to go back to work now! LoL! :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've become suuuper anxious for Cameron to arrive. Before, I was wanting to stay pregnant foreverrr and totally fine with him not coming for awhile. I think Daphne having Adam made me change my mind. I keep imagining how the birth is going to go, like what's going to happen... and cannot wait for OH's reaction when he sees his son for the first time. It makes me tear up! I feel a bit bad that he won't get to hold him right away, as they will lay Cameron on my chest immediately... I was sort of thinking about if they ever let the dad have the first contact with baby right after birth? Like, him laying in the bed as well and get to have that moment :shrug: But I really would like to have my son immediately and OH will need to be prepared to cut the cord and can then watch over as the nurses do the assessment. But perhaps after they are done with everything and ready to give him back I can allow OH to have some skin to skin with his son in bed next to me. I'm sure he'd really like that. 12 more days (exactly 288 hours) til our shower! I'm a bit excited for it and cannot wait to have some baby items! I'm allowing OH to open up everything as he gets so excited over baby items in store, always making a beeline for it even though we've looked at the stuff I don't know HOW many times :dohh: I'm anxious to see everyone and get lots of photos!


----------



## froggyfrog

Michelle, I hope ya'll stay safe these next few days! Most of my family is in the Galveston and houston area, I'm pretty nervous for them


----------



## Kirsty3051

I can't open the video :brat:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> I can't open the video :brat:

You can click on the link above the video it will bring you to youtube. :D


----------



## Jrepp

mdscpa said:


> Yay for seeing the tiny heartbeat Michelle... Will be praying for you and don't worry baby is a week behind early scans are not that accurate......
> 
> About the birth guesses, no one actually guessed it right. :D But some were really close.
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2n69fmv.jpg
> 
> Jess - Happy 34 Weeks!!!! :yipee: Luke is now pre-term...
> 
> Laura - Happy 12 Weeks and welcome to 2nd tri.
> 
> Cheryl - Happy 26 Weeks.... Lovely bump.... Congrats on being in a 2 digit countdown... :dance:
> 
> Dani - Happy 28 Weeks!!!
> 
> Jamie - Happy 20 Weeks... Love sienna's scan.

What a crazy story Daphne. At least you'll have something to hold over Adam later in life lol. I didn't quote the post but lanolin is supposed to help with the cracking but I have had much better luck with nipple butter. It's made from oils and makes everything feel so much better.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I was able to finish the banner for the Baby-Q yesterday evening.
> 
> Some photos as I was working:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> Wasn't sure if I liked black or white letters on top. My first reaction was black, and so was OH's so that's what we ended up with... though nearly EVERYONE liked white :dohh:​
> 
> Got an email from my doc office regarding lab results.
> Thought is was for my GD test but I guess it was regarding iron levels :shrug:
> Regardless, I passed the GD test because I've heard nothing from my doc and also my iron levels were within range :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler

I guess Im the only one that preferred the black :) oh well. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> I've become suuuper anxious for Cameron to arrive. Before, I was wanting to stay pregnant foreverrr and totally fine with him not coming for awhile. I think Daphne having Adam made me change my mind. I keep imagining how the birth is going to go, like what's going to happen... and cannot wait for OH's reaction when he sees his son for the first time. It makes me tear up! I feel a bit bad that he won't get to hold him right away, as they will lay Cameron on my chest immediately... I was sort of thinking about if they ever let the dad have the first contact with baby right after birth? Like, him laying in the bed as well and get to have that moment :shrug: But I really would like to have my son immediately and OH will need to be prepared to cut the cord and can then watch over as the nurses do the assessment. But perhaps after they are done with everything and ready to give him back I can allow OH to have some skin to skin with his son in bed next to me. I'm sure he'd really like that. 12 more days (exactly 288 hours) til our shower! I'm a bit excited for it and cannot wait to have some baby items! I'm allowing OH to open up everything as he gets so excited over baby items in store, always making a beeline for it even though we've looked at the stuff I don't know HOW many times :dohh: I'm anxious to see everyone and get lots of photos!

You can specify that if you are unable to have immediate skin to skin, the baby do skin to skin with someone else. That's one of my major things on our birth plan, and I told hubby that he has to do it.....even before they wipe the vernex off if I can't. 



froggyfrog said:


> Michelle, I hope ya'll stay safe these next few days! Most of my family is in the Galveston and houston area, I'm pretty nervous for them

Did you find out where you are moving yet?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yup Jess you actually were one of like three maybe that said black! I am hoping to put together some sort of birth plan/preferences in writing to go over with my doctor and/or have with me at the hospital for delivery. 

Some things I feel a bit strong about:

- Open option for an epidural
- Laboring for as long as possible before getting pain meds, if I choose to have them
- I will allow the use of any tools appropriate and necessary for a safe labor and birth
- Total privacy during delivery. No one loitering outside the delivery room, peeking in or whatever. Only specified person(s) I allow for photo/video purposes, if any (I'm still so unsure about this, like WHO lol)
- OH is to cut the cord
- Immediate skin to skin following delivery, given a smooth birth and no assessments need to be done right away
- No visitors for at least an hour following delivery
- Wanting to exclusively breastfeed

Cameron is being SO active today! I keep feeling little bony parts protrude in different areas, mostly my right side where his feet are. He's been wiggling, turning, hiccuping, poking and making me have all sorts of bubble gut feelings in there. It's been pretty much ongoing since I woke up, which started with some hiccup feelings down there. Since I've been at work he's been twisting and turning and I can feel possibly knees, heels, elbows, or a little but pushing up against the inside with my hands.

I ran my thought by oh of allowing him to have skin to skin with his son in bed beside me right after the nurses take Cam's weight and measurements and all and of course he is all for it :thumbup: I will have plenty of contact while trying to nurse and while on ML, plus this is HIS first child so I feel it's important for him to get that bonding experience right away.


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess not yet. They told dh on Thursday that they are waiting on some bids to be finalized, so a lot of the people that are foreman positions like dh are currently not working, but they are still paying them every week. So dh is having a little paid vacation right now! Which is a good thing because turns out his back injury is actually a herniated disc that's causing sciatica. He had an epidural steroid shot on Friday and still has no relief, so while we are waiting a phone call for the next job he is going to pursue a laser surgery to repair it. He has just been going to work with his injury which is hard on him, but his job is important, and luckily he has what's called a rodman, who carries everything for dh, and assists in anyway.


----------



## Michellebelle

froggyfrog said:


> Michelle, I hope ya'll stay safe these next few days! Most of my family is in the Galveston and houston area, I'm pretty nervous for them

Thanks! We should be fine. We're far enough inland. We'll probably just get a bunch of rain.

Sorry your DH has an injury. That sounds really painful. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cant believe I'm already hitting 8 weeks tomorrow! The MS & sleeping has made the past couple of weeks go by fast. My body's noticing I'm 8 weeks.. My uterus has def been stretching, as im having lots of lower backaches and pulling sensations in my lower belly. 

Oh yeah, I spoke with my OBs office and my first appt is June 22nd with just the nurse and then I see the OB I saw when I was pregnant with Aiden on July 13th. I'll be about 12 weeks at that point so I'm wondering if she'll do an u/s or what she's planning to do. I can't remember what we did at the 12 wk appt with Aiden anymore. I'm really excited to see my OBs expression & excitement when she sees we are finally pregnant! I love her! :) She's not the one who lied about looking into my IVF coverage and just assumed instead that there was no coverage... I made sure I didn't get that one, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## froggyfrog

Michellebelle said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I hope ya'll stay safe these next few days! Most of my family is in the Galveston and houston area, I'm pretty nervous for them
> 
> Thanks! We should be fine. We're far enough inland. We'll probably just get a bunch of rain.
> 
> Sorry your DH has an injury. That sounds really painful. I hope it gets better soon.Click to expand...


Thank you michelle! He is in pretty bad shape! They are all just getting rain and some wind at this point, but the flooding down there scares me. It floods so easily! Especially houston. I got stuck on the hwy one time after I left Walmart, I was so scared all I could do was pull over because all of the exit ramps were flooded all the way to the top. Btw, I'm so so glad to hear that your little baby is a fighter!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies... no news yet from my side. They say no news is good news... Uhm I am seriously BEGGING to differ on this round.

10 Days till EDD starts today :yipee:

I can feel Matthew fist bumping and all so if I had to guess as to what he really is doing in there it would go something like this...

https://i.imgur.com/ddOUB0y.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 8 weeks, Mary!!!!! So excited for your appt!!!! They will do the NT scan around 12 weeks so I think you will have a scan at the July appt. :)


----------



## laurac1988

Happy 8 weeks Mary!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 8 Weeks Mary :dance: :dance: You are just flying through this whole 1st tri!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u ladies! :)

Pam, I cant believe we're starting ur 10 day countdown!!! Matthew will be here in no time!! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Happy 8 weeks Mary!

10... 9... 8...7... WHEN will Matthew make his appearance?! Oh the suspense! I just got over all the nail biting waiting for Adam to arrive now here we go again! I bet you're super anxious Pam!

*29 weeks today!* 

 ​
Cameron continued his activeness throughout the day yesterday and even kicked and wiggled for his great grandma (OH's grandmother) who was super delighted to feel him squirm! I am really getting nervous as I realize that I only have at least a good 9 weeks before I become a waddling time bomb :wacko: My ankles are swelling quite a bit. Never had that before. Birthing class again tonight. OH suggested that I rub his feet during relaxation time :saywhat: :rofl: He has been working long hours (cha-ching!) so I've been handling dinner mostly and the kids have really helped me with chores at home so everything staying fairly tidy :thumbup: With OH being so busy lately with work though I'm getting really nervous again as to how the rest of the renovations will be finished :shrug: I was so tired yesterday after work then had to fix dinner, edge the lawn, do some laundry and tend to the pool for my daughter so didn't get a chance to do anything else. Hopefully this weekend...

**Update** Oh and forget what I said about him being so busy with work because HE JUST LOST HIS F*CKING JOB. You have GOT to be f*cking kidding me?!?!?!?!?! I am just so over it. Done. There are no words at this point...


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry jyllian. What happened? It's awesome that your kids are doing good staying consistent with chores! And how sweet for Cameron's great grandma! I bet she is excited!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Chelsea he says he was 5 minutes late for work this morning. And why? Because he couldn't find his vapor cigarette juice :growlmad: Seriously. I got up at 6:40 this morning to be at work at 8. It's an 8-10 minute drive for me. His alarm goes off when mine does (around 6:25 or so) but didn't get up until around 7:30 shortly before I leave. He had to be at work at 9 today. What in the h*ll took him over and hour?!?! There is no reason for him to be late. And when he couldn't find the e-cig juice, there was a smaller bottle above the kitchen sink... not the big bottle he wanted but a bottle he got and could use temporarily. Or he could have made work a priority and called me asking if I could help, which I would have. I could have taken my lunch break early and tried to find it... or even better, went to the vape store and bought him a small bottle to hold him off for today. I am just completely numb today.


----------



## froggyfrog

They fired him for being late once? Or has it happened before? Ugh, I just feel so frustrated for you. You don't need this added stress! I would think that any man would want to step up to make sure that his baby and wife were comfortable. Well maybe with him being off he can get all of the reno done, that would be less for you to worry about at home, and then he can find another job. Do any of his friends have jobs that they can possibly get him in the door quickly?


----------



## MamaBunny2

See, I can only go off of what he tells me. I don't know of anything happening prior in the week that he's worked there. You would think he would get a warning then termination... but I don't know how the company operates. At my workplace, we get a verbal and written warning. We are allowed a certain amount of tardies and absences before being fired. I am just in absolute disbelief he allowed himself to be late over something so stupid. Just so irresponsible. I don't even know why I'm surprised anymore :nope: It would be nice if he dove into the rest of the reno work but he is looking for employment online right now and better get something lined up ASAP. I am gonna blow my freakin' top if I catch him sitting around the house and not working, either by searching for jobs or tackling the remaining house construction.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry jyllian! :(. That really stinks. I feel confident everything will work out but the reason he was late is truly a crappy excuse. Ugh. 
Last year, my dh lost a job for being late ONE time so he could be telling the truth. My dads best friend worked with him so I know for sure it was his first time and the ridiculous part on his old boss's end was my dh broke down literally 5 mins (of a drive) from work and even walked to tell his boss & show he was telling the truth but nope, they weren't having it. It really sucked too because that was the best paying job with benefits that he's had and we can't seem to find anything that compares yet :-\. 
Anyway, back to your DH...I really hope he's job searching or at least finishing the stuff that needs to be done around the house. Your clearly stressed enough, that's the least he could do. I wish I could give u a hug! I sure could use one today. I'm feeling quite numb today myself. Its been a rough morning :( ... and for once its not because of morning sickness. Lots of virtual hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

And Jyllian, your bump looks amazing, and so do you, as always! :) 
I'll be sharing my 7 & 8 wk bump pics in 3 days! I took my 7wk pic at 7w3d so I'm just going to do the next one at 8w3d, since I'm not showing much, at all, yet. Hopefully there will be some difference in the pics from last week. I can't wait to get some pics up here!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Mary. Wow that's so terrible about DH. I mean, he even walked to work! I know I'm not alone with what I'm dealing with or have dealt with. There's always women on the August Facebook group ranting about similar situations... it just sucks overall that we have to deal with certain things, especially job-wise, during this crucial time.

I think 7/8 weeks is a great time to start bump updates! Can't wait!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just saw this article on BnB:

Is It Cruel to Pierce Your Baby's Ears?

An excerpt from the article:

_It is a form of child cruelty, she writes on the petition. Severe pain and fear is inflicted upon infants unnecessarily. It serves no purpose other than to satisfy the parents vanity. Other forms of physically harming children are illegal  this should be no different._

Wouldn't circumcision be categorized as such, as well?


----------



## froggyfrog

That's interesting jyllian. I wouldn't think of it as cruel, but I won't do it. My parents had a cool outlook on it when it came to me so I will follow what they did. They said that they wanted me to make the decision of whether or not I wanted my ears pierced. And when I was 4 I told my dad that I wanted earrings, so he took me to the mall right then, and I got them pierced. So I will let my kids tell me when they are ready for it.


----------



## cutieq

I think that's a little extreme.....


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- when is ur next appt?

J- I'm so sorry :( keep us updated

20 weeks + 5 days bump! Or 21 weeks exactly if you go by baby's measurements! :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Fyi, Saturday is dollar flip flop day at old navy! And 50 percent off of everything in the store! I look forward to this day every year! Lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Chelsea I saw that?! Did you have the ad on top of BnB :winkwink: I love Old Navy!

Jamie you look great!

Dani I am on the fence regarding both ear piercing and circumcision. Like, my daughter's ears were pierced as an infant and my son was circumsized. I won't be having Cameron circumsized and if he was a girl and OH didn't want her ears pierced until later that'd be OK with me :thumbup:

I just thought of circumcision when I read the "severe pain" part and for vanity. I know circumcision has health reasons behind it though so not really the same comparison.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Where in the heck IS everyone today? Cheryl... Kirsty... Kenna... Jess... Laura... Michelle...

Daphne has very good reason to be MIA now :baby:

Helloooooooo out there :shrug:


----------



## froggyfrog

I think that is where I saw it. I go every year! I live in flip flops, and old navy has the best ones. Dh said he is going with me so he can help me pick out a few dresses too. I'm no good at picking out clothes for myself. I'm so indecisive that I usually leave empty handed, so he goes shopping with me and picks out what he thinks looks good. And I always get so many compliments on the outfits he chooses


----------



## cutieq

Yea I think it comes down to personal choices or beliefs. I get my panties in a bunch when people try to turn their personal beliefs into law.


----------



## Twinsie

I agree dani, to each their own! Who is anyone to judge anyone ? 

I don't know enough about circumcision to have a strong opinion, jyllian may I ask what your reasoning is to not circumcise ? Just out of pure curiosity to learn both sides..


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm still here! Silent stalker. I've got the rest of this week off so have been at home with Luca all day :)

As for the ear piercing thing - I didn't read the article but partly agree with what's being said. Ear piercing is a beauty thing. Cutting off your boy's cap is usually religion or health related. I don't see the harm in either :shrug: to each their own!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I chose circumcision for aiden for both religion and health reasons. IF this ones a boy, ill probably do the same. 
As for ear piercing, I have no problem with ears pierced, I had them when I was a young child BUT with our daughter, ill wait until she says SHE wants them. I couldn't watch my baby go through that! Lol. Again, I have NO issue with people getting their babies ears pierced tho! I think everyone is entitled to their own opinions ;). 

What are these articles you all are talking about?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MamaBunny2 said:


> Just saw this article on BnB:
> 
> Is It Cruel to Pierce Your Baby's Ears?
> 
> An excerpt from the article:
> 
> _It is a form of child cruelty, she writes on the petition. Severe pain and fear is inflicted upon infants unnecessarily. It serves no purpose other than to satisfy the parents vanity. Other forms of physically harming children are illegal  this should be no different._
> 
> Wouldn't circumcision be categorized as such, as well?

Nevermind my previous question! I found what u ladies are talking about. I always do that and then I go back a page and bam! There's my answer! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Lol Mary. I didn't read the article but I do like the idea of the child getting to decide when they want it done. It's a treat and a fun/special moment to share with them when they want it for them self I think.


----------



## laurac1988

Uh oh! I appear to be bumped!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/F2C7703F-C154-4554-8ACE-E70D70308905_zpsa4alzzpw.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jyllian*
Happy 29 Weeks!! Looking great as always!!

I'm so sorry to hear about OH losing his job (again). I really wish things would straighten out so that you can get some well deserved rest and stress relief! :nope: I hope he finds something new fast or at least pulls his weight at home.

*Jamie*
Your bump is so cute! Love it

*Kirsty*
How are you? Any news on the tests that were done or did I miss it?

*Laura*
Yay you are starting to sport a bump :dance: Cannot wait to see more

*AFM:*
I'm still hanging in there... had some internet problems today so sorry for being a bit quiet. 

I'm probably going to turn into one of those ladies who think every single twinge is the start of labour. Anyway here goes... for tonight I am having extreme stabs in my cervix and when it happens I feel a bit sore in my lower back as well. Really hurts so not sure what to make of it. 

I think I'm useless as well when it comes to trying to figure out if it is a real contraction or BH. I have some lower back ache and some af pains but they kind of don't go with the tightenings at the moment. I think maybe just BH as one of my hard moments lasted over 3 minutes.

I've been really irritable today and can literally complain about every single thing. People spelling like idiots on Facebook really got me going to Annoyedville today :rofl:

Next appointment is tomorrow morning @ 38+5 so we'll see what they say. I still highly doubt if they will do an internal check... which also annoys me :haha: because even though I don't know what to look for etc it makes me want to stick my finger up my whooha - I won't do it... just saying LOL


----------



## Wishing1010

I am here!!! Been crazy busy at work!!!! And am now exhausted!

Don't know if I updated all of you but Shelby is head down and fully engaged! Woo! No breech baby here.


----------



## startd

Laura & Jamie - the bumps look great!
Jyllian - I'm so sorry that you're going through such a stressful time. It really does sound like you're carrying the load there, so I hope you get some relief soon.

Pam - you made me laugh. How was Annoyedville? Step away from Facebook. I hope the OB appointment goes well, and they have some good news about how things are progressing. The countdown is exciting for us - probably a lot less so for you!

I have an OB appointment today, so I'm looking forward to a check in. Things are finally starting to calm down at work, and I feel like I can actually think about having a baby now. We're heading to a baby expo this weekend, which should be fun.


----------



## startd

Wishing1010 said:


> I am here!!! Been crazy busy at work!!!! And am now exhausted!
> 
> Don't know if I updated all of you but Shelby is head down and fully engaged! Woo! No breech baby here.

Woohoo!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I'm still SO happy to hear about Shelby! That def calls for a happy dance! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Laura, your bump is def popping out more! Yay! I cannot wait until mine truly pops out! I love having a pregnant belly! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- I'd totally at I my finger up my whooha lol I'd wanna know !!!! And if it were at all possible, I'd set my phone to timer, crouch over the phone and try to take a Pic to see what's going on up there! Lol!! I mean. I say this now but idk Maybe it's a bit extreme?! Ps. Totally wash your hands well IF you ever decide to vag check! 

Hooray for Shelby being engaged and head down !! Siena is head down currently too but well see if she stays that way! 

never heard of a baby expo! Cool!


----------



## Michellebelle

I've been a bit quiet today. Had a frustrating day at work, but it sounds like a few of us have had rough days. Feeling a little depressed about everything and all the uncertainty of this pregnancy.

Jyllian, sorry about DH. That really sucks. Hopefully he can find another job soon that isn't so strict! In the meantime, he can tackle the projects around the house!

Kenna, that is great about Shelby! 

Laura, you look so cute with your bump! Jamie, yours looks great too! So many great bumps! Mary, can't wait for you to start posting photos of yours!

Pam, I bet Matthew comes soon! So exciting! Are you getting some peace and quiet in the evenings and getting alone time with your DH again?


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm a little worried.. Sorry if tmi.. But I wiped and there was a bit of faint pink. I'm worried it's the start of a miscarriage and I'm a bit terrified.


----------



## startd

Michelle, I really hope everything is ok.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh no Michelle :(. I'll be praying thats not the case! I do know that spotting is VERY common starting 6-8 weeks into pregnancy so it could be completely normal. Kenna had spotting for quite a bit starting right around this time in her pregnancy. I'm praying this is the case for you! FX!
I'm sorry todays been such a bad day for you on top of this worry :(. I really hope things look up quickly, in every way. Your certainly in my prayers. :hugs: I'm so sorry your going through this.


Today just seems like it was sh***y day for alot of us! Ugh.


----------



## startd

Mary, you sound like you're having a bit of a rubbish day. Is everything ok?


----------



## melewen

I'm here too! Been running around all day, went to a cloth diaper store in town and got some frames whilst sending out art for a nonprofit client so I'm excited to hang our "sleep like a tiger" print in sawyers room! Found an amazing newborn cloth rental program too so I'm excited about that!

Jyllian WHAT THE WHAT?! I literally exclaimed when I read your update. Really OH?! What is the deal?? Urghhh I am so frustrated for you!!

Michelle :( like Mary said it's very common to have some spotting but I'm sorry you are having a rough time with the uncertainty. I can't even imagine! Fx that bean stays sticky and strong!

I know I'm going to miss people.. I'm soooo tired, Sawyer woke me up so early this morning, and he's been jabbing my bladder all day. Not comfortable! I started having backache too and my stomach feels so tight like.. It feels like it must be growing quite a bit. The skin feels totally stretched taut. I was just feeling so awesome and grateful for feeling so symptomless, the universe had to send me down some more challenging days! Been feeling tons of AF-like cramps too which were not pleasant.. Nurse at the doctors said its round ligament pain! Weird! More evidence to support my theories that he's going through a massive growth spurt right now.. and considering a girl at a shop today told me I'm probably "about to pop" today, I'm soooo looking forward to being even larger [/sarcasm]

Laura definitely rocking the bump!

Jamie it looks like you popped weeks ago but the bump hasn't gotten too much bigger! It's so cute and little and I'm a bit jealous!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Laura & Jamie - the bumps look great!
> Jyllian - I'm so sorry that you're going through such a stressful time. It really does sound like you're carrying the load there, so I hope you get some relief soon.
> 
> Pam - you made me laugh. How was Annoyedville? Step away from Facebook. I hope the OB appointment goes well, and they have some good news about how things are progressing. The countdown is exciting for us - probably a lot less so for you!
> 
> I have an OB appointment today, so I'm looking forward to a check in. Things are finally starting to calm down at work, and I feel like I can actually think about having a baby now. We're heading to a baby expo this weekend, which should be fun.

I haven't left Annoyedville yet... in fact I'm extending my stay and might run for town mayor soon :rofl: 

I don't see a Dr at the clinic I go to just the nurses and they do all the same things a mw would for example and refers you to the Dr if need be. I'll update in a separate post in a few about this morning's appointment that pissed me off some more :D

Good luck at your appointment and I'm so happy work is calming down :dance:



Twinsie said:


> Pam- I'd totally at I my finger up my whooha lol I'd wanna know !!!! And if it were at all possible, I'd set my phone to timer, crouch over the phone and try to take a Pic to see what's going on up there! Lol!! I mean. I say this now but idk Maybe it's a bit extreme?! Ps. Totally wash your hands well IF you ever decide to vag check!
> 
> Hooray for Shelby being engaged and head down !! Siena is head down currently too but well see if she stays that way!
> 
> never heard of a baby expo! Cool!

Thanks for the laugh! I just got a new phone that can take pics from the front and back of the phone :haha: I would really not know what to look for so even though I am a little tempted it won't do me any good lol



Michellebelle said:


> I've been a bit quiet today. Had a frustrating day at work, but it sounds like a few of us have had rough days. Feeling a little depressed about everything and all the uncertainty of this pregnancy.
> 
> Jyllian, sorry about DH. That really sucks. Hopefully he can find another job soon that isn't so strict! In the meantime, he can tackle the projects around the house!
> 
> Kenna, that is great about Shelby!
> 
> Laura, you look so cute with your bump! Jamie, yours looks great too! So many great bumps! Mary, can't wait for you to start posting photos of yours!
> 
> Pam, I bet Matthew comes soon! So exciting! Are you getting some peace and quiet in the evenings and getting alone time with your DH again?

My evenings are okay now and I'm taking it easy infront of the tv mostly. I still cook dinner but DH and I take turns to cook like we have always done. He does the dishes now as I cannot reach the sink anymore without hurting my back :haha:



Michellebelle said:


> I'm a little worried.. Sorry if tmi.. But I wiped and there was a bit of faint pink. I'm worried it's the start of a miscarriage and I'm a bit terrified.

I'm sorry that you have to go through so much stress :hugs: I wish I could do something to make it better!!!!!!

Like the other ladies have mentioned - some ladies spot during early pregnancy and I believe Kirsty had some bleeding with both of her pregnancies in the beginning as well. 

Hoping for nothing but the best for you and your bean. Dani had this great saying which I love "*Today I am Pregnant*" which you are so have a ball with it :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Appointment at 38+5

BUST just like I thought! :brat:

I should actually start with the fact that I'm healthy, clean urine, normal BP etc. So I am thankful for that.

Regarding the nurses, I just feel like they might really not know what they are talking about!!!! 

I mean I had some contractions last night (I think as they were mild but a bit more than a BH - again I think). I've had lots of stabs in my cervix which doesn't feel like Matthew putting pressure on it, it just feels different. Lower back ache and af like pains. I really hardly slept and now I look like shit too :haha:

So I tell the nurse about all of this and when I ask if I could have started to dilate yet with the pains and she says "you won't dilate at all until you loose your mucus plug and then only you will be in labour" :saywhat: I've read so many things and othet ladies' personal experiences where they do not loose their plug in the weeks leading up to birth but the same day or day before etc. They did however dilate in advance like Kenna as example. Anyway she didn't do a check for me. It pissed me off that she would say I didn't dilate without even checking! How would you know then!!!!

Anyway I just have so many things annoying me at the moment that I'm not going to write an essay. I wonder if this irritableness could also be early labour signs... See I think everything is the start :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx it all kicks off soon 
Michelle I'm sorry this is happening. Thinking of you. Lots of ladies have bleeding, but you know this. Fingers are crossed xxxx
Jyllian it really sounds like your OH needs to buck up his ideas. I'm sorry he is being so crap.
Cheryl, lost sleep sucks. Fingers crossed for a restful night tonight. 


One more sleep until we see our baby (OUR BABY?! This is crazy!) again!


----------



## mdscpa

Being out in a day or two means more catching up.... :D

Jyllian - Happy 29 weeks. Love the bump. I was really happy reading your update until i reach the end. I was like WTF, did that just happen? Again? Really upset for you hopefully he finds another job soon and be more responsible.

Mary - Happy 8 Weeks.... One more month and hello 2nd tri! :dance:

Michelle - Really sorry about the spotting. Few ladies here had it early on.... Praying same case for you and your little fighter stays there til EDD.

Fi - Goodluck on today's appointment.

Laura & Jamie - Loving your bumps... <3

Kenna - :wohoo: Shelby's head-down and engaged!!!!

Pam - So sorry about the nurses making a conclusion without even checking you. I will be pissed as well. Knowing that you're almost 39w i'm sure they will start checking you soon. Happy SINGLE-DIGIT countdown!!!!! Any day now.....


----------



## mdscpa

Can't wait to see your baby chip again.... :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks for staying up to date with us even though you probably have your hands full, Daphne :hugs:

Lower back ache is becoming constant now....... this isn't common for me as I haven't really had back ache during my pregnancy.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pam: I had an infection. Nothing some pill popping won't fix hopefully. I'm booked in for another scan on Tuesday to see if there's any improvement. I felt him move a few times yesterday so I'm feeling pretty optimistic. 

It's 9am and Luca is still asleep! I usually wake up, get myself ready and wake him up just before 7 to be at work for 8. I don't know what to do with myself!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

REST! That is what you can do.

I've had bladder / kidney pipe infection 4 times during my pregnancy now and had to take strong antibiotics so I'm sure you both will be fine as well :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty, sorry for the infection. You and your baby will be fine..... I had infection 2 or 3 times i guess during my pregnancy. 

Pam - i'm trying to catch up and lurk everyday as i don't want to miss your birth and see Matthew right away... :D You (your DH) can PM me in whatsapp and as promised will let the ladies know when your on labour and giving birth... :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Maybe you are having back labor?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'll def send you updated via Whatsapp to update for me. I cannot get DH to agree to do it so mine won't be as updated as your one was but at least you'll all know where I''m at.

I have this strange feeling that something is going to happen today or tomorrow... I'm just saying but don't want to put too much weight behind it incase I don't go into labour. I seriously do not want to look like an ass if I go overdue :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Wishing1010 said:


> Maybe you are having back labor?!

Not sure... I hate this not being sure thing grrrr

I did however have an actual mild contraction earlier. I think I'm sure of that one because my belly went hard, lower back and lower abdomen pains all went together at once. That one therefore had to be real. None since so I haven't even bothered to time anything... Come on already hahah

I think my patience is wearing thin because almost everyone has told me that he'll be here earlier than due date so I kind of set myself up to have him earlier and now time till EDD is becoming less and he isn't here yet :dohh:


----------



## mdscpa

If you go into labour tomorrow, you might give birth at 39w1d as well.... :D It'll be really crazy if you do.... How about your bouncing?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yes, 39+1 is the day, since you and Daph have been similar this whole time!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I know right! Crazy crazy :wacko: and it would be on Fathers Day too

Bouncing still going a few times a day. I've replaced my chair with the ball at my laptop so if I sit and listen to music etc I bounce on the ball. Today it just feels like it is hurting my tailbone though so will wait till a bit later and bounce.


----------



## mdscpa

My tailbone got worst and worst until 39w and contractions walking up the stairs in the hospital made me stop and just hold DH's hand so tight i almost crack it. Hope you'll have a normal delivery as Aditi and I ended up with CS.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm hoping for natural too but at this stage I'm so anxious for him to be here that I would accept a section too.

Funny how dead set I was on natural birth since the get go and now that I'm so close to having him I just want a safe delivery regardless of whether it is what I imagined it would be or what is considered the best way to deliver him medically.


----------



## mdscpa

Anything that will be best for the baby is your best option. Oh, and FX no crap nurses when you're in labour and giving birth....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh yes... FX very tightly. I'm already struggling to be nice and not get irritable with people while not having contractions... can you just imagine how I would get during labour??


----------



## mdscpa

I've seen what people can do during labour so it's not hard for me to imagine what you'll do when that time comes (FX soon) knowing how you get annoyed easily this past few days. Flying hospital beds will be easy for you... :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I'm going to bet that you go into Labor in 6 days, so on Wednesday :). And I hope you have a natural birth but like you said, whatever way gets the baby out safe is always best! Here's to hoping for a very smooth delivery, for you as well as the baby, of course! You haven't had a CS mentioned to u by a doc, have you?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, Daphne. You make me laugh. I'm praying I have the same sort of delivery that I had with aiden. The nurses kept saying"Your the happiest person we've ever seen in labor!" lol. I was smiling all the way through, but I also had an epidural and that took away ALL pain! But still, many women get epidurals here and I guess I was a very calm and happy one! :haha: I could only hope for such a delivery this time around!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahah Daphne... throwing bed pans filled with pee might just do the trick too :rofl:

Thanks Mary. No, nobody has said anything about a c-section because the hospital policy is natural birth and you cannot have an elective c-section. The only time they do a section is in the case of an emergency.

Bouncing on my ball again which is helping a little for back ache. I cleaned a bit of house too but nothing that I would call nesting so we continue the wait :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So I bounce on my yoga ball with earphones in and having a blast with the music. DH says I'm tone deaf and if I continue singing like I am Matthew will claw his way out :saywhat:

At least I can induce labour like that then :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pam that is totally ridiculous, the mucus plug is really irrelevant to labor. Some women lose theirs weeks out! Some don't lose it til like THAT day. In Bradley they basically taught us that it *could* be a sign but also.. Could not be. They were awesome in teaching true signs of labor and when to go to the hospital and stuff. If you like I can send you this "baby come out!" Hypnobabies track since I just read you like visualization :)


----------



## melewen

Mary your labor reminded me of this picture my Bradley teacher posted last night! She's 8 CM here!!!

https://s4.postimg.org/4inbqxjf1/image.jpg

Hahaha


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Go for it Cheryl, would be great to give it a go too :D

I'm totally going to labour to Metallica though!!! I just love them and it takes me back to when I was 19 with perky boobs at their concert. I totally flashed them!! All good and well until my boobs came onto the big screen tv at the arena :blush: :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahahaah how cool is that pic!!!!


----------



## melewen

Aaaaand just had to share this with yall.. I have had--not *trouble*--with DH being really attached and really understanding what's about to happen and wanting to do baby stuff, but he's more removed for sure. I talked to a good friend of mine whose DH is an AMAZING dad who's like obsessed with their kid and she said he was the exact same way (the old "women become mothers over 9 months, men become fathers the day the baby is born") so I'm not worried but it's a little frustrating! So I basically bawled when I saw this! :cry: sooooo sweet

https://youtu.be/X-gszji43ns


----------



## melewen

Pam :rofl: that story doesn't actually surprise me at all somehow!! Pm me your email address! Or should I use what'sapp? I don't even know what that is :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I was all for circumsizing Cameron at first but then after much thought I realized that OH is not circumsized and I absolutely love his, er, "unit" :blush: There's not a thing wrong with it and I don't see any reason to change Cameron down there, especially since his daddy isn't circumsized so I want him to identify with his daddy, if that makes sense?

Kirsty I totally agree with your view on piercing. TO each their own. Not sure what I'd do if I had another girl, maybe wait :shrug:

Aww Laura what an adorable wittle bump! Yay!

Pam you crack me up :laugh2: I can just imagine you digging around up in there checking for dilation... and throwing bed pans at people at the hospital :rofl: I know you're so anxious and excited and it's hard waiting but you are literally RIGHT THERE, any day now :coffee: That nurse doesn't sound like she knows squat. And I hope you don't have back labor! Omigosh it's painful!

Yay for head down Kenna! You don't have much longer to go either! :happydance:

Fi a baby expo sounds fun! How was your appointment?

Oh Michelle I hope it's just normal spotting and nothing else :hugs: Thinking of you!

Cheryl are we *for sure* decided on Sawyer now? I see the "maybe-" part is gone :winkwink: Do you ever think like omigosh how can I get any bigger? Though you aren't big, I think you look absolutely perfect! But you sound a lot like me and how I feel... like ugh I feel huge and people notice it. But really I know we aren't gigantic or anything! That photo is great! OH was actually asking quite a bit about water birth at our class last week but our hospital doesn't have that right now. They're working on a suite but it will only be for laboring not delivering in.

Mary I was the same way while in labor with my DS. I got an epi, mainly because they told me the guy may not be around later if I wanted it so I got it then and there out of fear... but I was laughing while he was inserting the line and everything. It tickled! And my mom always goes on about how good I did with it all, I was perfectly fine and just breathed through contractions nice and steady and sucked my Jolly Rancher lollipops :thumbup: I can only hope for a labor like that again!

AFM - Cameron is still poking and jabbing. OH and I can feel hard parts... like his back or butt or shoulder. Had our third birthing class yesterday and talked about CS. I really really really don't want a CS but when the time comes and if necessary will go with the flow. We are so focused on skin to skin immediately and even learned that it's important to try nursing within the first hour of delivery. OH and I talked a bit more about our wishes during labor and delivery and our hope is that with a vaginal delivery they can lay Cameron on my bare chest/tummy and allow that contact for enough time where we can bond and try to nurse before whisking him over for assessments. Then OH will have him on his bare chest for a bit. IF our moms and my sis are there for the birth they will be asked to leave and we will have our bonding time privately with the other two children for an hour until allowing close family to come in. Or, depending on the time frame we may wait until I'm relocated to the postpartum suite.

OH had a job interview yesterday and one this morning. FX he gets SOMETHING... ugh, so tired of this employment in-limbo crap...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

FX Jyllian, I hope DH gets a job soon!

I should really not be so impatient but I just cannot help it hahah. 

Cheryl, I'll send you my email address on Facebook :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam it's totally normal to be feeling this way. You're at the end and sooooo excited! I will be feeling the same way, I'm sure! I bet all these little twinges and pains you feel are the start of something... My guess is going to be Tuesday, I think. For now at least :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

After class, OH and I also discussed what we would prefer to happen in the case of a CS. I said I would want him there with me of course and then he could go be with Cameron once he's out. If they allowed an extra person I would want my mom with me while OH is with the baby. He said he would feel bad leaving me alone and wouldn't want to but I assured him he will feel totally different once his son is here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

It is great that you guys got to talk about everything that will happen in the event of either a vaginal or section birth. 

DH knows to just be by my as I am probably going to be soooooo scared once it all is really under way. Urgh now I'm excited again... come on baby lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

So OH had the interviews, one being this morning. He called me a short while ago to tell me he got the job. It's with a recycled plastics factory in a town about a half hour away. He'll be making decent money and after 90 days will receive medical, dental and vision benefits which he hasn't had for quite some time. He will be working 7am - 7pm for three days a week then for four days the following week, alternately (so 36 hours/48 hours) which means he will be home on some weekdays. Once Cameron is here he can be home with us some while I'm on ML and once I'm back to work we won't need a sitter as much :thumbup: I'm happy for him but sadly not as excited as I maybe should be :shrug: I just hope this is something that will work and become a permanent thing for him, as it will allow him to take care of his financial obligations, help provide for our family and I will feel like I can depend on him in that aspect. I think he will feel better about himself in that aspect as well. FX...


----------



## Twinsie

Fx for you and OH!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Birthing class was quite interesting yesterday. Our instructor stepped out wearing a bath robe and a terrible wig, dressed as "Postpartum Penny" :laugh2: She assured us that it's OK to look at hot mess after giving birth and not to worry about appearance for visitors or pictures. She also went through the typical items we would receive after delivering or should consider bringing with us for the hospital stay. One item she pulled out was a gigantic landing strip maxi pad... and the "boy short" gauze-looking underwear she showed us was too much :rofl: I told OH he's definitely gonna be sportin' a pair for me :haha: I remembered the super long maxi but had forgotten the shorts. Absolutely hideous. All the guys were like WTF is that for?! Why?! OMG! Then they got to try on a weighted belly and breasts if they wanted to. Of course OH was eager to try it :dohh:

    ​


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's hilarious :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

It was pretty amusing. Us girls were yelling at our guys "Bend over! Tie your shoes! Pick up something off the ground! Try laying on your tummy! Roll over! Get up!" Almost like dogs :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hahaha! He looks like he's feeling it in that last picture. I'd be sympathetic but he gets to take his weighted suit off :shrug:


----------



## Twinsie

That's awesome lol!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Of course the guys that tried on the belly were pretending to fondle their new breasts and twist their nipples :dohh: Men...


----------



## Twinsie

Of course!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian, I'm happy to read that OH got another job and I really hope that he keeps up with it so that it can help you out too.

That birthing classes looks like tons of fun and the men with the suits are histerical :rofl:


----------



## startd

Pam, you are hilarious. I pity the nurses on shift - they won't know what they're letting themselves in for. Hope things get moving for you soon! 

Jyllian, those pictures are funny. Sounds like your hubby was a good sport. I'm glad he's found a job, and hope this one is more permanent so you can relax a bit.

Baby expo tomorrow - I'm interested to see what sales they have on at it.

I saw the OB yesterday and the little man is growing well. He's measuring about 5 days ahead, and my belly is measuring almost 4 weeks ahead. I am going to have a ridiculous looking bump by the end of this! He has such boy shaped legs already...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Jyllian :thumbup: for new job for OH! Let's hope he sticks with this one.. FX!! The birthing class is too funny, OH was being such a ham!

I swear there were like four other things I was going to respond to but I just got that client's copy and I had to run to the grocery store to prep for a shoot so now I've TOTALLY lost my train of thought.. naturally!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ive never heard of a baby expo! I want to go to one! Lol. What exactly is it though? And how do I know when/where they are?


----------



## startd

Basically, the baby expo runs at our convention centre, and a lot of different suppliers set up stands - everything from birthing classes, to prams, to nappies, to clothes, etc. They usually put some sales on specifically for the expo, so I'm hoping to pick up a few things.


----------



## Jrepp

Had an Ob appointment today. Cliffs notes version: the appointment went really well. Luke is definitely head down but not engaged yet. Measuring 33 weeks but I think it might have been the outfit I had on but who knows. We went over everything from the whole pregnancy and left with an appointment for next week where they will do a blood draw, gbs test and ultrasound to check little mans position.


----------



## cutieq

Is anyone else battling heartburn and indigestion? It's seriously going to be the death of me. I'm taking Zantac nightly but really would like to avoid taking any kid of daily med.

Baby expo sounds amazing! I hope you find some good deals.

Glad baby is head down now Jess.

Jyllian, good news on the job front. I hope this one has some tenure for him so you can relieve some stress.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I def want to go to a baby expo now! :)

Jess, I'm so glad he's head down! And don't worry about measuring a little behind. You & I are about the same size and I measured a little behind with Aiden in third trimester and he was one healthy baby boy! I know Luke will be born at a perfect weight/size, too! :)

Dani, I have heartburn like crazy! I had it with Aiden, too. It can be so painful!! And definitely annoying! I really hope it eases up for you and I both, and soon! (I'm sure I have quite awhile before I shake this symptom tho, since I have 223 days left and all...Your 77 days sounds so much better! :haha:). If you discover any tricks, please do share, and I'll do the same ;)

Jyllian, I'm so happy about your OHs new job! Hopefully everything goes really good there to relieve some of the stress for you! Thankfully OH's been getting new jobs so quickly...Thank god! The economy stinks & its so hard to find new jobs in NH. Anyway, I hope this job brings the stability that you want & need :) Having that before the baby comes is always a relief! :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

That baby expo sounds like a lot of fun! Makes me curious if there are any around where I live.

Jess, happy that Luke is head down!

I'm still having some very light brown spotting and I was thinking... Maybe it's due to the ultrasound I had on Monday? Did anyone else have light spotting after a transvaginal ultrasound?


----------



## Twinsie

Michelle- I had Brown spotting a lot until about 9 weeks . Even had red blood twice when I peed and it freaked me out! Dr said I had a cervical polyp which can bleed a tiny bit from time to time. Haven't had it in awhile thankfully.


----------



## melewen

Go Luke!! Hope he stays head down :thumbup:

Star super cute little legs :D

Dani I mentioned this on FB but apple cider vinegar works WONDERS for me. i drink a little and I'm totally set, plus it's great for you anyway. I always drink the kind with the "mother", I just get Braggs. I'll try to find an article.


----------



## melewen

I love this girls blog; she talks about ACV for heartburn here

https://empoweredsustenance.com/natural-heartburn-remedy/

ACV mixed with lemon juice with a ton of club soda saved me in the first tri, and now having a bit of ACV in water instantly gets rid of my heartburn and has reduced the frequency actually! Plus it's stellar for your immune system, I drink it all winter and never get sick!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Pam, you are hilarious. I pity the nurses on shift - they won't know what they're letting themselves in for. Hope things get moving for you soon!
> 
> Jyllian, those pictures are funny. Sounds like your hubby was a good sport. I'm glad he's found a job, and hope this one is more permanent so you can relax a bit.
> 
> Baby expo tomorrow - I'm interested to see what sales they have on at it.
> 
> I saw the OB yesterday and the little man is growing well. He's measuring about 5 days ahead, and my belly is measuring almost 4 weeks ahead. I am going to have a ridiculous looking bump by the end of this! He has such boy shaped legs already...

Expo sounds like fun. We had loads of them back in the big city where we lived. Always loads of fun. I never did go to the SEXpo though as I had no urge in buying 'toys' and see what everyone got up to there. A guy made news though for painting with his penis which sounds histerical to me :rofl:

I'm glad that you are doing well and so is your boy! I would trust the scan a bit more with measurements as my tummy always measures way bigger than what I am. Great u/s pic :dance:



Jrepp said:


> Had an Ob appointment today. Cliffs notes version: the appointment went really well. Luke is definitely head down but not engaged yet. Measuring 33 weeks but I think it might have been the outfit I had on but who knows. We went over everything from the whole pregnancy and left with an appointment for next week where they will do a blood draw, gbs test and ultrasound to check little mans position.

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Go Luke you beauty!!!!!! Very happy he is head down now and keeping my fx very tightly that he stays that way.
If all continues to go well you might just get your birth which would be AMAZING!!!



cutieq said:


> Is anyone else battling heartburn and indigestion? It's seriously going to be the death of me. I'm taking Zantac nightly but really would like to avoid taking any kid of daily med.
> 
> Baby expo sounds amazing! I hope you find some good deals.
> 
> Glad baby is head down now Jess.
> 
> Jyllian, good news on the job front. I hope this one has some tenure for him so you can relieve some stress.

I have it bad... I drink water and go sit on the couch and it flares up :growlmad:
If you can find Gaviscon? It works wonders for me. It is a thickish liquid and doesn't taste bad at all. It forms a layer ontop of your tummy contents so then nothing can push up. It is totally pregnancy safe and works wonders plus you don't need a prescription for it.

Also have you tried milk? If I'm out of Gaviscon and shops are closed I can get away with a glass of milk as well.



Michellebelle said:


> That baby expo sounds like a lot of fun! Makes me curious if there are any around where I live.
> 
> Jess, happy that Luke is head down!
> 
> I'm still having some very light brown spotting and I was thinking... Maybe it's due to the ultrasound I had on Monday? Did anyone else have light spotting after a transvaginal ultrasound?

It very well could be the u/s probe that has irritated your cervix. Like spotting during pregnancy after sex etc.
Remember too that brown is normally considered old blood so to me that already seems good again as it isn't red and you are not cramping :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Jess, so glad he is head down!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Twelve week scan today. They put me three days ahead, making my due date CHRISTMAS DAY!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/D36160F8-1F2C-4B82-ACF6-9EE89D459D16_zpskfhm5ogs.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

Laura, that's great! Chip looks wonderful. Did they actually move your due date? My clinic doesn't move it unless you are measuring more than 2 weeks either way since measurements can vary depending on the tech that takes them.


----------



## laurac1988

Yup they moved it


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay! Glad Chip is well :yipee:

Due on Christmas... sounds like the perfect opportunity to start shopping for awesome Christmas day onesies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ladies, I have had a totally awesome morning. I haven't said anything yet because I didn't know if it would happen or not.

Anyway a short while ago I found out that there is a clinic about an hour from here that does birth classes etc. It was too late for me to be able to join as I was pretty much 37 weeks and they didn't have any classes scheduled for a while. Small towns etc they need to wait till there is enough ladies to come before they arrange the classes. 

The lady however got in contact with me and said she would try her very best to meet me half way to discuss a few things. I was super excited but then the costs were too much for me and I declined because I was on maternity leave already and would not be able to pay for things that weren't absolutely required.

Long story short she told me to meet her half way this morning and not worry about costs. I spent a lovely morning with her one-on-one going through early signs of labour, the whole process of your body changes through labour, the golden hour after birth, in depth details on breast feeding and a few other things about caring for a new born. She brought me lots of sample prodcuts, a baby blankeet and a pacifier as presents to baby :D

She use to be a midwife in her days and then they opened a baby clinic that does birth classes, immunisations etc etc. She was amazing and has not charged me anything for all of this. She said she has a passion for this and was so uneasy about not being able to meet with me and God made it possible for her to meet with me today and she now feels better. She also said that some of the moms that do the birth classes ask her to support them during labour as a doula and if I want I can phone her on my way to the hospital - if she is available she'll help DH and I through labour with support free of charge.
I'm not sure if I would go for that BUT it is wonderful to have the option. She said that if I don't want her there during I am welcome to call her once we have been cleaned etc after birth and she'll come and help me with checking that I'm breast feeding properly at home and newborn care like bathing him etc. 

I could really talk with her while we were together which gave me reassurance in the sense that I already know lots of things and just need to trust myself. There were also questions that she answered and things I didn't know.

Sorry for rambling but it was all so good and great and amazing :haha: that I can go on and on about how relaxed and ready I feel!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Go Luke!!! So glad he's made his way head down and hoping his stubborn lil butt stays there until he makes his appearance! 

Hi Chip! What a great scan photo! Maybe you'll get an early Christmas present... the best ever!

I had some heartburn during second tri mostly but it's seemed to subside a bit as of late. Never had it with my other pregnancies. Seems like I'm getting all the extra perks with this one :dohh:

OH is going for his drug screening and physical this morning for the new job. Hoping everything goes well and he is given a start date. One possible issue... if he has to work the shift that has him going in on Sunday for next week it will interfere with the shower. He would work 7am-7pm and the shower is at noon. I told him to be sure to tell them about the baby shower we have had planned forfreakineverrrr (he had already mentioned he is expecting a son) and that he would gladly work night shift that day or pick up a shift in place of someone that could cover him or whatever just for that day. If they won't work something out with him I don't know what to do :shrug: This job is SUPER important but the shower is as well. I've already booked the shelter and paid for it for that specific day, let guests know the date and time in advance and sent out invites. Plus the cake lady had only that specific weekend available. Ugh... if he wouldn't had lost his job this wouldn't be a concern right now. Just something else to stress about. I'm pleased with this new job because it offers him benefits which is major, especially with having a baby... just hoping everything works out.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela that's so great! How generous of her to do that for you and offer her services after Matthew arrives. It's nice to have someone like that to help with nursing and such if you feel you need it. Seems like this is just what you needed to help you relax and be totally ready for birth. Sounds like you are really all set to go now!


----------



## melewen

Chip looks awesome Laura!! Talk about a Christmas present, woo!!

Pam that's awesome how that worked out! We have a doula and using one decreases the odds of meds and interventions drastically (but it's more important for us because our hospital is not nearly as "emergency-only" as yours! Doctors get paid more for CS and interventions here) so we are really excited BUT we know our doula pretty well. We have been meeting with her since like 8 weeks. We actually have our last meeting with her today before our home visit which is the very very last one! So it's something to consider and she can help guide you with positions and whatnot and do counter pressure in exactly the right spots. My DH went through weeks and weeks of classes but I still don't think he will know just where to press hahaha. Our doula said she's there to support him basically, since he's my "birth partner" in our case. Like she can stand in for him if he has to do something or his arms get tired :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, it really is nice having that option and knowing she won't charge me for it. That helps too as I really cannot afford those "luxuries". She sees it as her passion and will do it regardless of whether she gets paid for it or not.

Like you said our hospital is very baby friendly and interventions and inductions are low down on their list of priorities. I also found out from this lady this morning that part of the baby friendly status is that you birth naturally, you get immediate skin-to-skin (if no medical intervention is required), they let you tear and will only cut to avoid 3rd degree tears plus delayed cord clamping is now part of their policy too so they will wait for it to stop pulsing before clamping and cutting :dance:

I must just remember to tell them NO pethadine as I found out that they use that for pain sometimes and I react badly to it.

Anyway after all of this I feel ready (for now :haha: ) to get this show on the road! COME ON BABY please :D


----------



## cutieq

Pam, that's so awesome!! How sweet of her.

Laura, chip chip hooray! So glad baby is doing well and a Christmas baby. How special!

Thanks for the heartburn tips ladies!


----------



## Twinsie

That's awesome Pam!! Happy for you!!

I've been experiencing heartburn for the last two days too!! Never had it in my life so it took me by surprise. Def gonna try the ACV, thanks Cheryl!

Laura- congrats on a great scan! Baby is so cute


----------



## Jrepp

Pam that's so awesome that the lady was willing to meet with you and continue care even without getting paid. You can tell she really likes what she does! If she shared any other tips I know I (and probably everyone else) would like to know them. How are you feeling today?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :D

I think we mostly went over the basics like how to breast feed and nappy changes etc.

*Here are some tips that I found very cool. Sorry if you know them already*
*She did say that you need to have baby's upper body lifted when sleeping so put a pillow under the top of the matrass (where you would have his head be) to elevate it. That way while baby is sleeping milk won't push up easily. If they lay flat flat it happens easier. I never thought of that so I elevated where Matthew would sleep.

Tips for sore boobs to put warm cabbage leaves on your breasts (not the nipple part) as this will help reduce pain. Many ladies in my family have sworn by this one as well.

She also said that if baby requires a diaper change to try and do it after you've fed him. Once he is fully fed and burped he is much calmer and less likely to be fussy while changing nappy. With boys as well she said that when you do nappy changes shift his penis down before closing the nappy so that if you take the nappy off and he starts to pee that he doesn't pee on himself or healing umbilical cord etc.

During labour when they tell you to push put your chin on your chest and try not to scream out loud as you should ultimately try to use your breath as "strength" for pushing. When you scream it is more like releasing all the energy from your mouth and then you don't really get good pushes out.

Umbilical cord care that they recommend is to take cotton wool and drench it in surgical spirits. The 1st day you wipe naval where cord is attached, the cord itself as well as the top part. She says the surgical spiritis should 'run' off of baby's tummy to make sure that you've got enough. She gave me a powder, Wecsin+ dry wound powder for wounds, grazes and naval care. So after you've done the surgical spirits you put the powder on. Do this with every nappy change. From day 2 you only clean the part where the cord is attached to baby's naval. She said that out of experience if you follow this routine the cord falls off quicker and chances of it becoming infected are really slim.

Nature's nipple cream is to squeese some milk after a feed and rub over your nipples and dry them as it will keep them moist as well if you don't want to use nipple cream.

After birth if they cut you to help yourself heal faster you can use a squirt bottle with strong salt water and squirt yourself after you've had a wee or soak your bits in salt water. I did this after I had a cyst cut out as well and the salt water really did wonders for healing*

My head is really busy at the moment with lots of things so I might have missed a few cool tips. If there are more I'll post them for you ladies. Like I said the rest of the stuff we did seems to be pretty basic and standard things. 

As for how I'm feeling: I'm doing okay. Lower back ache comes and goes still. I'm not as irritable today as I was the past 2 days. I don't see any other signs of labour approaching so trying to be patient. 39 weeks tomorrow and happy to have gotten this far but really wanting him to come already... I mean I've waited 39 weeks lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Pam for those tips! I'm gonna be sure to point Mr. Cameron's winky downward before fastening his diaper to avoid surprise golden showers at his next change :thumbup: ...well, unless I know OH will be changing him next :winkwink: :laugh2:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Anybody else struggling to see their bits and pieces?! Told my husband he was on a promise tonight after the baby related dry spell and nearly killed myself trying to shave :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip! Kirsty I haven't been able to see down there in about 20 weeks lol...

I shaved the other night but I went on pure feeling because I cannot see and I do not have enought hands to shave, hold the mirror, hold the bump and move my boobs :rofl: 

If DH is hungry he should prepare the meal if you catch my drift bwahahahahahaa


----------



## Kirsty3051

We have a bath with a built in shower above. Put my foot up on the edge thinking it would make things easier and nearly lost my balance :haha: I've got backache from doing so too. Too sexy for my own good :rofl: 

Hahahaha! I had him help me shave towards the end with Luca. 'Awkward' doesn't cover it


----------



## Michellebelle

Back to TTC for me. Started heavy spotting today and they did an ultrasound and the sac is deflating. I could see it on the screen. :( so I'm having a d&c on Monday morning. Sad, but since we knew this was a likely possibility, I'm feeling okay. I'd rather it happen now than several weeks down the road. We will wait a cycle, then can try again and hopefully it happens quickly! I'll still follow along with you guys and post here and there, because I love reading about everyone's journeys!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so sorry Michelle. I hope that it is at least over quickly for you xxx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sorry for your loss Michelle :( <3


----------



## Twinsie

I'm so so sorry Michelle :( I hope you are ok, sending lots of hugs!!!

Pam- thanks for the tips! I did read about the cabbage helping engorged breasts, but the article warned not to do it too much cuz it will reduce your milk supply, just thought I'd mention that!


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh michelle, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys! Feeling okay and will have the weekend to relax before the surgery and get used to the idea. It's sad, but I feel confident we'll get pregnant again soon with a healthy baby this time.


----------



## startd

Michelle, I'm really sorry to hear your news. I'm glad it will be over soon for you, and you can work on growing your healthy, strong little one.

Good job Luke and Chip! 

Pam, she sounds fantastic. Great for you to have someone you trust on call. 39 weeks! Your little one sounds like they're pretty happy snuggled in there. Maybe you need to poke your belly more!


----------



## Wishing1010

I am so sorry, Michelle...I hope your rainbow comes quickly! Rest up :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Michelle :hugs: so sorry. Glad you are feeling ok about everything though. Your forever baby is right around the corner!

Pam thanks for the tips! It's weird because I swear I heard *cold* cabbage leaves or that's what I remember from this picture Amanda peet posted :haha:

Meeting with the doula today went well! DH really likes her and I realized today that she could be our midwife for the next one! Once we get through a calm uneventful birth I think I can convince DH on a home birth and my doula is also a midwife :thumbup: she urged me to take a daily probiotic as that greatly decreases risk of strep b or whatever it's called, though I'd already probably know if we carried it from early tests. It's great for baby too since they're born with a sterile gut! So we got some tonight. I'm pretty good about eating real yogurt but definitely not everyday. She also measured my fundal height and it was 26.5.. Is that not weirdly accurate?! :shrug: LO is head down and I think posterior which is great that he feels comfy that way! Stay that way little guy...!! Just saying :D

DH today said "I guess Sawyer is fine for the name" which is about as much enthusiasm as I'm going to get from him BUT we had been talking about the name Leo lately.. My grandpas name was Leonard and he died when my mom was very little. He was a photographer after flying fighter jets in the Air Force during WWII and had a camera shop here, so I think that's pretty awesome, especially being a photographer myself. Anyway I really like the idea of naming our son Leonard and calling him Leo, but DH doesn't like the name Leonard. I don't blame him honestly but he LOVES the name Leo! So I'm kinda like :saywhat: is it really that big of a deal? Anyway as soon as he agreed to Sawyer I started thinking I really love the name Leo! My grandma called my grandpa Len too which I like. Anyway, randomly my doula was talking about her kids and she has a Leo too! I thought that was a super weird coincidence. So not sure what we're doing now! Possibly trying to convince DH on Leonard :D

So I got a Snoogle a while back but wasn't wild about it since it was very itchy.. I didn't feel like buying a $40 cover for a $50 pillow so I just put it up. But lately I've been less comfortable in bed so I pulled it out and determined that the Snoogle can in fact wear men's fleece pj pants!! :rofl:

Excuse my leg just like flopping about but I had to share!
https://s13.postimg.org/z2l17l6on/image.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Back to TTC for me. Started heavy spotting today and they did an ultrasound and the sac is deflating. I could see it on the screen. :( so I'm having a d&c on Monday morning. Sad, but since we knew this was a likely possibility, I'm feeling okay. I'd rather it happen now than several weeks down the road. We will wait a cycle, then can try again and hopefully it happens quickly! I'll still follow along with you guys and post here and there, because I love reading about everyone's journeys!

Oh no :nope: I'm so sorry Michelle!! I really had so much faith and hope for your bean and really wish things could have been different!!! I know we cannot say much but just know we are here for you throughout your journey and if you need to vent or cry I have huge virtual shoulders for you :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Michelle :hugs: so sorry. Glad you are feeling ok about everything though. Your forever baby is right around the corner!
> 
> Pam thanks for the tips! It's weird because I swear I heard *cold* cabbage leaves or that's what I remember from this picture Amanda peet posted :haha:
> 
> Meeting with the doula today went well! DH really likes her and I realized today that she could be our midwife for the next one! Once we get through a calm uneventful birth I think I can convince DH on a home birth and my doula is also a midwife :thumbup: she urged me to take a daily probiotic as that greatly decreases risk of strep b or whatever it's called, though I'd already probably know if we carried it from early tests. It's great for baby too since they're born with a sterile gut! So we got some tonight. I'm pretty good about eating real yogurt but definitely not everyday. She also measured my fundal height and it was 26.5.. Is that not weirdly accurate?! :shrug: LO is head down and I think posterior which is great that he feels comfy that way! Stay that way little guy...!! Just saying :D
> 
> DH today said "I guess Sawyer is fine for the name" which is about as much enthusiasm as I'm going to get from him BUT we had been talking about the name Leo lately.. My grandpas name was Leonard and he died when my mom was very little. He was a photographer after flying fighter jets in the Air Force during WWII and had a camera shop here, so I think that's pretty awesome, especially being a photographer myself. Anyway I really like the idea of naming our son Leonard and calling him Leo, but DH doesn't like the name Leonard. I don't blame him honestly but he LOVES the name Leo! So I'm kinda like :saywhat: is it really that big of a deal? Anyway as soon as he agreed to Sawyer I started thinking I really love the name Leo! My grandma called my grandpa Len too which I like. Anyway, randomly my doula was talking about her kids and she has a Leo too! I thought that was a super weird coincidence. So not sure what we're doing now! Possibly trying to convince DH on Leonard :D
> 
> So I got a Snoogle a while back but wasn't wild about it since it was very itchy.. I didn't feel like buying a $40 cover for a $50 pillow so I just put it up. But lately I've been less comfortable in bed so I pulled it out and determined that the Snoogle can in fact wear men's fleece pj pants!! :rofl:
> 
> Excuse my leg just like flopping about but I had to share!
> https://s13.postimg.org/z2l17l6on/image.jpg

I've actually also heard cold cabbage leaves. The lady said that they both work but out of personal experience having them warm works better. I think you need to just see what works for you but hoping we won't need to. She said that the heat helps opens up the 'tubes' so that that milk can flow easier and I must admit that at night when I lay in a warm bath I can literally just brush against my boob and the colostrum comes running :haha: So maybe there is truth to the heat as well.

I love how your pillow is dressed! :D DH cannot get jealous about you cuddling that because at least you are using his pj's so not cheating :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm so confused now! This may totally be false and I will be gutted if it is but

I have never slept so bad as I did last night. Between literally waking up once every hour to pee, back ache, real period pains and a sore bump I really didn't get to sleep much. TIRED!!! Plus I had like side stitch pain in my right side of my belly the whole night as well. Like when you are unfit and overdo it with exercise - that type of pain

At about just after 6am I decided I'm just going to get up and will sit on the couch and sleep but that didn't work either - the sleeping part :haha:

I had 1 sort of painful contraction before bed last night so wondering if the other aches could be leading up to early labour?

My back is still sore and still getting period pains but my bump doesn't always go hard. Sometimes the hard bump and uncomfy/pain will go together and other times my bump will just go hard a the top like BH.

Plan for the day is to tidy at home a bit (not a nesting urge just a decision to do so incase), vacuum the car that the car seat will go in when we leave for hospital, take a warm bath to see how I feel then and do my 39 Weeks bump pic.

FX that I'm leading up to at least starting early labour... if not then at least getting some sleep


----------



## Kirsty3051

I have a 6 month old. How did this even happen :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Kirsty happy 6 months to Luca. I'm dreading the they grow so fast phase as well. He will be home for long still :D like 18+ years :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Confusion continues still!! Urgh. I've cleaned house and just need to vacuum still. Now I don't know what the lower back ache is due to... early labour maybe or cleaning.
Had some tightenings at the top and then at the bottom of my bump while cleaning but nothing really painful... WTF please just give me a sign already like a plug or something :haha:

I'm going to take a warm bath for a bit and see how I feel after. If I'm still feeling good after I'll go for a waffle and come home to bounce on my ball.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Michelle I am so very sorry for your loss :sad1: It seems you have prepared yourself for this enough and are as optimistic as possible, though I know it's still difficult. Hoping you can begin TTC again and have your little rainbow blessing very soon :hugs:

Ladies I used cold cabbage after having my DD... not sure about my son :shrug: I remember being so engorged that I had my ex DH run me to the grocery store where I made a beeline for the produce. He wanted to look in the sporting goods section :dohh: Men... There was a baby crying in the store and my boobs were throbbing! I shoved the leaves in my bra as quickly as possible. It does work... maybe a little too well in my case. I won't be using them this time, however, as I ended up drying up. Not to totally blame the cabbage but I do recall sleeping with the leaves on my breasts. I woke up with soggy salad titties :laugh2: I have been advised in the past to use a warm washcloth so will try that. Also, will likely invest in Lansinoh breast therapy pads. My friend has them and they seem legit. You can het or cool them and they come with little slipcovers:

https://www.therapearl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/product-individual-top-lansinoh.jpg​
Cheryl that's great Sawyer/Leo is head down! I think the name Leo is super cute! Not a fan of Leonard... but Leo, Lenny and Len are cute alternatives, imo. You're too funny, first you were all determined to get DH on board with Sawyer... and now that he has agreed you're switching to Leo :dohh: The story behind the name is pretty cool.

Pam it really sounds like your body is beginning to show very early signs of labor. 

If I can recall correctly, my first sign of anything with DS was some super mild cramps just above my pubic bone. I noticed the sensation and that they would continue to happen, like maybe about 10 minutes apart. My mom had just gone to work (night shift, so it was like about 11pm) and I think my dad was home with me. I had called my sister and was like "Do you think these are early contractions?" She stayed on the phone with me and we counted the time span between the "pains". Somewhere in there I guess we determined I was in early labor and decided to call my mom, who drove me along with my sister and my niece (who was like 13 or so at the time) to the hospital where I was admitted. With DD it was about 1am and I sat up on the side of the bed to use the restroom and my water broke, with instant contractions that were very tolerable so I knew right away it was go time. Everyone's body is so different and I'm very curious as to how my labor will start this tie around.

Wow Kirsty that's crazy. Time goes by so quickly. Happy 6 months to Luca!

OH got the drywall hung yesterday so I was able to slap some mud on the seams. He wanted to go downtown to a car show but it cost money to get in and I was very motivated to work on the house, which he wasn't too happy about. The show is held every Friday over the summer so we can always go another time. We went to the hardware store where I purchased a table saw (he was happy about a new tool lol) and some wood to finish out the bottoms of the bifold closet doors for our bedroom because they had to be cut down due to height and it left an open gap at the bottom. Got the first door fixed and clamped with glue so it's ready to be installed today. Second half should be done later this evening... hopefully. Then we can move onto the nursery closet doors. I have drywall sanding and more mudding to do today and a bit of painting downstairs. Seriously thisclose to being DONE! We were up past midnight last night and I was up at 6:30 this morning and into work by 7 :thumbup:

Oh and sort of good news about OH's job. He called about the possibility of working next Sunday and the lady told him after his drug test and physical it takes around a week to get all that info back and processed, then he would have orientation before starting so he likely won't work until the week after next which means he won't risk missing our shower... but another week without a paycheck stinks.


----------



## melewen

Pam sounds like something's going on! Honestly first babies come at an average of 41 weeks 1 day so you might have a little while more to go. I know you're ready though! I think the cold cabbage I read helps with engorgement and sounds like warm would help let the milk flow! Cool!

Jyllian I think I heard you're only supposed to use the cabbage leaves for like fifteen minutes at a time :haha: soggy salad boobs! It sounds like oh's job is like more.. Legit? Than last time? Like with the last one they fired him without much given cause and whatever and this job sounds like it has more checks and levels so that could be good! Glad he won't miss the shower too :D so glad you guys are getting close to finished! I know that will be a huge weight off you!

Happy half birthday Luca!! I remember when he was born.. I feel like I've been prego for a long ass time! :haha;

So our Father's Day is today! We're celebrating it today at least. I've really downplayed it with DH to throw him off but my parents are coming over to "help us with stuff around the house" and bringing the grill I got him and then we're all grilling steaks and stuff tonight! I'm getting some sort of cake or something for DH and making roasted strawberry buttermilk ice cream, real margaritas topped with champagne, and piña coladas from scratch (remember DH's obsession with those?!) so they will be spoiled a bit :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yay Jyllian, sounds like things at home are progressing well and remember to take it easy!! :D I cannot wait for pics of your baby shower!

Cheryl, enjoy your early Fathers Day celebrations... I could really do a steak right now with creamy pepper sauce... This is me pushing my laptop away so that I don't salivate all over it :haha:

House is clean, car is vacumed and I'm finished with the soak in the bath. I was in there for a long time and had 3 bump tightenings while in the bath. Lower back ache still there and head ache starting to come on too... Feeling pretty much the same just adding the head ache now :(

I was thinking that if Matthew would come today or tomorrow then that would be present for DH seeing that Fathers Day is tomorrow and all... just not sure how to get this show on the road :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pam if you're ready try some :sex:, nipple stimulation, long walk, and kissing! I'm gonna check this article I pinned for more..


----------



## cutieq

Pam, it definiteky seems like things are starting. Keep us posted!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl your early Fathers Day celebration sounds great! I still have to get OH something for tomorrow :dohh: Hopefully I can sneak over to Target and Old Navy right after work and get him a few things without him suspecting... I'm leaning towards a back massager, holder for all of his K-cups, some mesh shorts and tees (he could really use these)... hey, pretty much all things he can use together when relaxing - if I ever let him :laugh2:

Once the downstairs room is done, he can put on his comfy mesh shorts and a tee, fix himself a cup of coffee and use his back massager while in the recliner watching TV :thumbup:

Thinking we could grill some steak and chicken and make skewers with peppers and onions tomorrow... mmm!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Omg Cheryl, I seriously want your whole menu including drinks!!!! Yummmmmmm

J- so happy you're almost done with remodel stuff! Hip hip hoorayyyy! 

Kirsty- happy half birthday to Luca!! 

Pam- it def sounds like you're getting close!! My guess was tomorrow but maybe more like Monday? Bounce on that ball girl! 

We are celebrating Father's Day today with my father and then tom with DHs father. Nothing for DH this year. Next year I'll make it extra special!

Have a great day ladies!

Jess- how are you doing? Read you blog, you seem super anxious. Maybe you should look into the essential oils I posted about another day for Pam on fb!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sounds like you all have some good fathers day plans :)

Dh, Aiden, & I are going to the lake with dhs aunt & uncle (they're more like his mom & Dad) and we'll be having a yummy cookout. They just got a nice new RV so if I feel sick, there's plenty of beds that I can nap on :thumbup: And then tomorrow we will probably have dinner at my parents house. I want to go play mini golf but we'll see how I'm feeling. Its hard to make plans at the moment because of MS. 

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi real quick. My head is pounding right now..hopefully a quick nap will help before we have to leave. Anyway, I hope you all enjoy fathers day weekend! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kirsty3051 said:


> I have a 6 month old. How did this even happen :cry:

I know what you mean! Aiden just graduated from 1st grade yesterday so I am now the mother to a 2nd grader! Where does the time go?!?!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Nothing new to report on my side. Same aches and pains still here. They haven't progressed but haven't calmed down either so not sure :shrug:

I tried lying down earlier to nap... I'm desperate for sleep and after about 15 mins I got up because I started getting same aches and pains as last night. I've now made myself comfy on the couch and will be sitting and sleeping to see if it helps. I cannot walk around anymore as it is 19h30, cold and dark outside. Plus I'm soooo tired.

FX that it picks up a bit or something. I've decided to see how I feel tomorrow night and if I'm still not sure what is going on I might go to the hospital just to ask them to check if I'm in early labour or not. If not dilated or anything then something else must be the cause of why I'm feeling so crappy...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Think it's time I bit the bullet and started looking for a double stroller. Do any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## melewen

Kirsty I've heard great things about the bugaboo donkey!


----------



## startd

Cheryl - that sounds like a lovely Father's Day surprise for your DH. Enjoy!

Jyllian - I'm glad your OH should be around for the baby shower, and the job sounds more organised. You're making huge progress with your house - I bet it's starting to look amazing.

Kirsty & Mary - It's amazing how quickly little ones grow! Crazy. Mary, I hope your MS settles soon

Pam - you poor thing. Nothing like being tired and frustrated. I hope you get some rest, and some more clarity about what's going on

We went to see Dirty Dancing the Musical on Friday night - it was so much fun! Yesterday we went to the baby expo. It was pretty funny. Everyone was rushing around frantically looking at things and comparing pumps, cloth nappy brands, furniture etc. My DH and I walked in, bought some baby togs and hats and then left to get a burger. Priorities.


----------



## Jrepp

Pam - anything happening yet?

Jamie - I am doing ok, just feeling really overwhelmed with the scary possibilities that could come into play. I think it is a normal response to worry that something bad might happen.


----------



## mdscpa

Michelle, :cry: :cry: really sorry about what happened. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5586783bd9399.gif


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Cheryl - that sounds like a lovely Father's Day surprise for your DH. Enjoy!
> 
> Jyllian - I'm glad your OH should be around for the baby shower, and the job sounds more organised. You're making huge progress with your house - I bet it's starting to look amazing.
> 
> Kirsty & Mary - It's amazing how quickly little ones grow! Crazy. Mary, I hope your MS settles soon
> 
> Pam - you poor thing. Nothing like being tired and frustrated. I hope you get some rest, and some more clarity about what's going on
> 
> We went to see Dirty Dancing the Musical on Friday night - it was so much fun! Yesterday we went to the baby expo. It was pretty funny. Everyone was rushing around frantically looking at things and comparing pumps, cloth nappy brands, furniture etc. My DH and I walked in, bought some baby togs and hats and then left to get a burger. Priorities.

I have the original Dirty Dancing movie on DVD and since I was little I have watched it like millions of times! I think DH's eyes might get stuck at the back of his head one day if he continues to roll them at me when I put the movie on. Play sounds like something I would have enjoyed too.

I love how you have your priorities straight! :haha:



Jrepp said:


> Pam - anything happening yet?
> 
> Jamie - I am doing ok, just feeling really overwhelmed with the scary possibilities that could come into play. I think it is a normal response to worry that something bad might happen.

I would say it is pretty normal to think about the bad things hun as I have all these anxieties too getting closer to birth. We just need to find some way to try and keep positive :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning :hi:

Sorry for getting quiet like that... nothing up at the moment. I got onto the couch early as I was really desperate for some sleep. I sat/lay elevated on my back and managed to sleep pretty well which I'm happy for. I woke up at 2am because my bump went so hard that I thought my ribs were going to crack. Had a wee and some cold drink and back to the couch lol

So far no aches and pains for the day. I get the occassional bump tightening that feels like it is squeezing my ribs out side ways so they are uncomfy and then what I'm assuming is a foot that tries to pierce through my right hand side too lol

I'm going to see if dh wants to go and walk along the beach with the dog. I would take the dog myself but Mr 50kg German Shepherd walks me more than I walk him :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Hope the walking helps you be in labour.... It's time for Matthew to come!!!!! Really, this is taking too long.... :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oops I forgot to post my first bump pics yesterday. I'll see if Kenna can help me post them later today :)

I hope everyone has an amazing fathers day. I always feel like crap when I first wake up but ill come back on in a few hrs and catch up a little. 

Pam, although ive been quiet, I'm still stalking, waiting for Matthew to arrive! ;) I bet he'll be coming any day now! :dance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hurry up matthew!!!!! We are ready for your cute face!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't shake this damn backache today. 18 weeks to go :brat:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 22 weeks, Kristy!!


----------



## melewen

Daphne I love seeing you post because then I get to see pictures of that adorable little face!!

Happy 22 weeks Kirsty :thumbup: 2 week way to V day! 

Pam have you tried my labor induction suggestion? :rofl:

BABY DANCE!!! More accurate nickname now than ever! Bahahahaha.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Took a long walk with the dog earlier by the beach as it is such a lovely sunny winter day here. Came home and got myself onto the couch again to have a nap.

Just woke up and well...

*WE HAVE PLUG!!!!* :yipee:

Okay it is not a lot and not blood streaked but def there!! When I woke up from my nap and thought how I would come on here and be like "nothing going on"
Went to wee and when I wiped it felt like a wiped a lot for such a small wee and when I checked tp there was def jelly ewcm there :dance:

Not getting my hopes up just yet because I know I might still go overdue as the plug can start coming sooner but hey what the heck lets all keep FX that it starts happening soon now


----------



## cutieq

That's great, Pam. It's starting!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks... so excited now! There is def no mistaking what it was... I cannot think of one other thing that it could have been. Has to be plug.

Getting some af like cramps again now but it is just a dull ache in lower pelvis area... nothing major. 

Hoping that I don't go overdue because I am going to drive myself crazy with all the peeing to check if there is more... not to mention wiping 10x will probably put a dent in the TP stock :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good to see you back Daphne :thumbup: 

Pam: exciting!! Can't be long now. I think he's trying to ruin my guess :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh Kirsty I'm hoping he is trying because you just went toooo far with that one :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I hope you'll forgive one day :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have - no worries. Just like reminding you of it :haha:

Nothing much new yet but still getting plug with every trip to the loo. That is better than nothing right... at least not moving backwards.

I wish I knew just as a matter of interest how far I'm dilated if plug is starting to come out :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Get bouncing! :)


----------



## Twinsie

Yay Pam! Progress!!! Bounce on that ball!


----------



## startd

How are you going Pam?


----------



## melewen

Woohoo Pam! Walking and bouncing, get to it!!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kirsty and Cheryl.... I've been on waiting patiently dohh: :saywhat:) for Pam's progress.... :D

Pam - let the dog walk you again.... :haha: and bounce on that ball while sitting or walking :rofl: 

AFM, getting better everyday.... and yesterday Adam's cord stump fell off....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm still here... I'm still getting plug with loo trips but no contractions. Sometimes I get a dull af type ache but my bump isn't tightening. Lots of sharp stabs in my cervix last night as well so hoping that things are still on track and getting ready.

I've managed 2 nights in a row of sleeping propped up on the couch so at least I'm not exhausted. Weather was great yesterday and now it's cold today. Will see if I can manage a walk or I'll just bounce on the ball infront of my laptop.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry for posting a bit late but here is my 39 week bump. I haven't any make-up on so please excuse my face :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/X4TCF70l.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Woohoo Pam! My guess was tomorrow for Matthew's arrival :coffee: Do you have another appointment coming up soon?

Daphne that's great to hear you are feeling better as time goes on and yay for Adam's stump falling off! Have you and DH given him his first little tub bath yet? How are things going overall caring for him daily?

Had an emotional weekend, just frustrated with OH as usual and missing my dad a lot :cry: Did manage to get to the hardware store and buy the rest of the closet doors needed, as well as a paint sprayer to speed up the painting process with them all :thumbup: Hopefully this will be OH's last week off of work and he can start his new job next week. In the meantime, I hope he busts butt at home. He got our closet doors finally installed Saturday while I was at work and I love them!

 ​
We made kabobs on the grill for dinner then went over to his grandparents' house for a cookout on Father's Day with his dad. I took my dad's dog, Cisco, with us and he was super excited to be with me and so well behaved... even with their shih tzu around. Papa was giving him little dog food treats and teaching him how to take it nicely instead of jumping and snatching it quickly.

  ​
Our shower is this weekend and I'm excited! Kind of annoyed that we've been told of people who are coming but never RSVP'ed to notify us or anything :shrug: but... will be happy to have many people there to share the special day with us regardless. Grandma said she is going to check on purchasing the crib for us today :happydance: I cannot wait to start filling the nursery with furniture and supplies, wash everything and just be more prepared for Cameron's arrival.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Lets see if you were right Jyllian :D My next appointment will be Thursday if I have not gone into labour yet. 

Bouncing on my ball at the moment but all I'm getting started is my tummy and not labour :rofl:

I love the closet! It looks great. FX OH pulls his weight at home this week so that you can relax by the time he starts working.

Sorry about your father hun :hugs: I was missing my FIL as well who passed and then my own dad who lives so far. Regardless of where they are physically we need to just remember all the memories with them and know that they are in our hearts!!


----------



## melewen

Closet looks great Jyllian! I'm sorry this weekend was hard :( i can't imagine going through Father's Day without my dad, so I feel for you :hugs: 

Question about how you all have washed everything actually.. Lots of people have told me that he won't wear everything, especially if it's really small, so keep tags on etc, but I'd like to wash it all and put it away too.. What did yall do? 

I have nooooo idea how to organize our dresser. Since we're cloth diapering we need to have lots of those on hand but want some clothes easy to reach too. We have two top drawers in the dresser so maybe some diapers in one and some everyday clothes in the other? I'm planning on getting a cart from ikea too for the diapers but we already have a TON and are only getting more and more!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, from the sounds of it, I'm guessing you'll go into labor on Wednesday. :) FX! I can't remember what my original guess was but Wed sounds like a good one! :thumbup: Also, I'm loving the bump!

Jyllian, your dads dog looks so much like mine, except mines black. They could be best friends! :haha:. Mines name is Chico. It sounds like you all had a good weekend...well for the most part. I'm sorry it was a rough day at the same time though :-\. 

I felt bad for dh yesterday because I was planning to do something with him but I couldn't stop throwing up :(. Dh didn't mind though. He and Aiden just hung out for the day & had their own fun. He did wake up to a card a his favorite chocolates though so at least he had something fathers day related from me...lol ;). 
Today is our first appt with our OB. I think we'll just be talking and catching them up on everything with the pregnancy so far. I can't wait for my appt on the 13th so we can see our LO again!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, with aiden, I pretty much washed half of everything and kept half aside. I was really happy I did, as he only fit into the newborn clothes for a couple weeks. I picked out my favorite outfits and after he was born, if I wanted to put one of the others on him, I just threw it in with the next load of laundry. Maybe these ladies have some new, fresh ideas for you ;). People are def right about not needing all of the outfits though. Babies grow TOO quick! I wish they'd stay tiny for the first year and THEN start growing! :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's a video I put together over the weekend for OH for his first semi-official Father's Day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOq4CR_aFW0&feature=youtu.be

He cried, it was so sweet!​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl thanks for even mentioning the clothes washing thing... I would have went crazy and washed EVERYTHING then possibly ended up with unused clothing items :dohh: I'm just gonna wash the used items OH's mom got as well as bedding and such, but leave tags on the new stuff and wait til Cameron is here before I dive into tha. If we are able to return anything we can put that money towards essential stuff :thumbup: 

Mary omigosh my first white chihuahua was named Chico! He was hit by a car on his 6th birthday in 2006 :cry: I have two others and Cisco is my dad's, I have him now since my dad passed. I call my little trip "The Ankle Posse" :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have very little newborn clothing. Even if he is a bit too small for the 0-3 months you can still fold the sleeves back etc. So I washed everything that I got. 
If there are unused clothes then it's okay as I got most of it 2nd from a friend and then I'll just donate them to the church.
At least everything is washed now as I'm having a winter baby and I don't want to get stuck with dirty clothes and a struggle to get more washed to be dry. I'd rather have a bit more ready than a bit too little.

Good luck at the appointment today Mary. Your nausea won't be much longer now as you've pretty much kicked the ass of 1st tri :dance: almost done 

Michelle, I haven't forgotten about you hun! You are in my thoughts and prayers today. I really hope you are okay and again so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I washed everything. We knew we were going to have another baby and the chance of another boy was 50/50. Everything will be donated after this baby is done with it :)


----------



## laurac1988

Baaaaddddd sickness day today. No vomiting, but just CONSTANT nausea. Bad times. Come on Chip, we're in second tri now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I so hear you, Laura! Although in not in second tri yet...With how bad my MS has been, I highly doubt I will shake it at the beginning of second tri, like Id hope to. I hope at least half of this pregnancy is as enjoyable as my pregnancy with Aiden. If not, I hope the 40 weeks fly by! lol. Feel better hun! :hugs: Ive only actually thrown up maybe 4 times but I have the same ALL day nausea and its literally every day. I honestly feel like I'd feel alot better if I could just throw up whatever is upsetting my belly! U know?


----------



## Twinsie

J- I'm so sorry Father's Day is hard for you. I def can't/don't want to imagine not having my dad around and I'm sad for you. I hope OH gets a lot done this week!

Pam- hooray for more plug! My new guess is Thursday!

Daphne- glad to hear you are feeling better everyday! That's great Adams stump fell off. Did you take any nice newborn photos recently?

Cheryl- I plan to only wash half too. I'm gonna be getting a lot from my sister too. 

Mary- I'm sorry you're still so sick! Boo!

Laura- I hope the nausea goes away soon!


----------



## laurac1988

that's exactly what I feel like and have felt like. I've thrown up 5 times since finding out about baby, but mostly just nausea. ALL OF THE NAUSEA!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary and Laura, hope you're feeling better soon. I can't even imagine as I lucked out with no MS.

But.. guess I'm not so lucky after all with other things as I spoke with the nurse at my doc's office and turns out I did indeed FAIL my glucose test. Was convinced I passed as I hadn't heard a thing from them in a week :dohh: Now I get to go to the hospital again this Saturday at 7:30am after fasting and have blood drawn again then drink the sugar drink, wait an hour, more blood drawn... wait an hour... more blood drawn... wait one final hour and one final draw of blood... and without eating the entire time :growlmad:

I swear this pregnancy has brought me so many new side effects and now add failed GD test to the list!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary and Laura, I'm sorry you guys are still feeling the all day nausea. Mine didn't subside in the start of 2nd tri either... only started to get better 15-16 weeks. Hope you guys manage okay :hugs:

Jyllian, I'm sorry you failed the test. I'm sure you will pass the long one with flying colours. I think I read that lots of people fail the short test because of the level to pass being so low etc. FX for you


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Sorry for posting a bit late but here is my 39 week bump. I haven't any make-up on so please excuse my face :haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/X4TCF70l.jpg

You look great Pam, even without makeup on. Your bump definitely looks a whole lot lower as well. I hope Matthew comes this week!



melewen said:


> Closet looks great Jyllian! I'm sorry this weekend was hard :( i can't imagine going through Father's Day without my dad, so I feel for you :hugs:
> 
> Question about how you all have washed everything actually.. Lots of people have told me that he won't wear everything, especially if it's really small, so keep tags on etc, but I'd like to wash it all and put it away too.. What did yall do?
> 
> I have nooooo idea how to organize our dresser. Since we're cloth diapering we need to have lots of those on hand but want some clothes easy to reach too. We have two top drawers in the dresser so maybe some diapers in one and some everyday clothes in the other? I'm planning on getting a cart from ikea too for the diapers but we already have a TON and are only getting more and more!

I washed everything I had weeks ago. I did take the tags off and everything but since we are planning on 2 more babies and most of the newborn stuff is gender neutral I figure it's ok. My suggestion is to put the baby in every outfit when they are small and take a picture, that way you have put them in each outfit once and have momentos of your favorite outfits. 

In the dresser we have for Luke I put samples and crap in the top drawer (needs to be cleaned out), socks, bibs and hats in the second drawer, newborn clothes in the third drawer, 0-3 month in the fourth drawer, and wipes on the bottom. We have a diaper organizer from target for $20 next to the pack and play with diapers, breast feeding stuff, sheets and blankets. I'll send a pic of it to you because it works really well and is super cheap.



laurac1988 said:


> Baaaaddddd sickness day today. No vomiting, but just CONSTANT nausea. Bad times. Come on Chip, we're in second tri now!

Oh Laura, I'm sorry. Hopefully it will pass for you soon. I was so incredibly sick and still am so I know what it is like. Hopefully yours and Mary's will pass soon.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Mary and Laura, hope you're feeling better soon. I can't even imagine as I lucked out with no MS.
> 
> But.. guess I'm not so lucky after all with other things as I spoke with the nurse at my doc's office and turns out I did indeed FAIL my glucose test. Was convinced I passed as I hadn't heard a thing from them in a week :dohh: Now I get to go to the hospital again this Saturday at 7:30am after fasting and have blood drawn again then drink the sugar drink, wait an hour, more blood drawn... wait an hour... more blood drawn... wait one final hour and one final draw of blood... and without eating the entire time :growlmad:
> 
> I swear this pregnancy has brought me so many new side effects and now add failed GD test to the list!

That sucks!! You'd think they would have called sooner than a week later when they said Monday! Your little one is measuring right on schedule though right?


----------



## MamaBunny2

The nurse said the passing number was 130 and mine was 140 :wacko: Cameron has been measuring ahead by 1-2 weeks, even a little more at times, since my 12 week volunteer scan. That would be all I need... to have GD and a huge baby that results in me having a CS :cry: At this point I should just assume I'll have a CS because so much with this pregnancy is different - swollen ankles, food cravings/aversions, stretch marks (yes, I found some on my left side... not sure if they are previous ones that are just becoming more noticeable or what), measuring ahead (baby and now myself), failed GD test, massive weight gain, heartburn... oy...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Anxious for my next appointment now, July 1st. Perhaps when the time comes near my doctor will suggest inducing me depending on Cameron's size (if he really does seem bigger) as to avoid a cesarean. That's be something new for me as well... never had an induction. I'll take that over CS!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Damn you, OH :rofl:

https://www.quickmeme.com/img/e5/e5d8bf73053d614de24f464003f88cc5c6508d7e9cb5e224ff394a8efe43a65a.jpg​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jyllian :hugs:
Try not to get too worked up about everything now hun. Just drink lots of water, eat healthy anyway and I'm sure it will all be fine. At this very moment you cannot change anything about the tets so try not to stress too much about it for now.

I'm really sure you'll be okay come Saterday.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cute quiz to find out what kind of dad OH/DH will be:

What Kind of Father Will He Be?

I got "the dad that goes with the flow" :thumbup:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I got "his heart is made of gold" :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I got through the whole quiz and then it froze and is still not giving me an answer :dohh:

Oh well I think he'll be the best though :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

Does anybody else's ticker keep messing up? Think I might have to make new ones! :/


----------



## startd

Pam - Come on, little man! Let's get a wriggle on. Your mum is great, so I understand why you want to stay snuggled in, but cuddles on the outside are pretty amazing too.

Daphne - glad to hear things are going well, and Adam's cord fell off. Hope the breastfeeding is getting a little easier for him. He is gorgeous.

Jyllian - Sorry to hear about your emotional weekend. The house pictures look great. Good luck for your GD test. I have to do one in a fortnight and I'm not looking forward to it. Similar thing - fast overnight, then in the office for about 2.5 hours with no eating. I WILL BE STARVING. I still need to eat within 10 minutes of getting up or I dry retch. It also sounds like a particularly boring way to start the day.

Cheryl - I'm planning to wash in stages, with the items I know we'll definitely use first. In terms of room planning, I've tried to put items that I'll use frequently in the easiest to reach places - just in case it's hard to bend over etc in the first few weeks.

Kirsty - it's weird that your tickers have disappeared!

Mary - hope you're starting to feel better! Maybe try the medication - I took some toward the end of first trimester, and I only needed it for a few days to break the cycle of nausea. It helped a lot. 

Laura - ALL OF THE NAUSEA. Haha, I was the same. Hope you're feeling better, and Chip is behaving.

Jess - hope you're feeling well - you're getting closer now!

Anyone else I've missed - I'm sorry. It's 6.30am here and I haven't woken up properly yet.

AFM - I had a very productive day of cleaning and cooking yesterday, so I'm feeling a little tired and sore, but a whole lot more organised! Hopefully I can get quite a bit of work done today


----------



## mdscpa

Got Mr. Fix-it and a Mr. Mom.... :haha:

"You&#8217;ve got yourself a winning combo: a Mr. Fix-it and a Mr. Mom. In fact, your man&#8217;s been working so hard, wanting to do everything right with the baby, that you might find him trying to tell you what to do. As helpful as he&#8217;ll be, however, you&#8217;ll both quickly find that most plans are going to fly out the window when Baby arrives. And even if ten experts say something is best done a certain way, your munchkin is going to let you know that he or she is making the final decision. Don&#8217;t worry, though. Your guy will definitely get into a great rhythm with your new addition. He&#8217;ll just have to let go of some control (and probably some nights out with the &#8220;boyz&#8221;)."

Jamie, no new photos yet DH planning on doing the shoot this Friday.

Laura/Mary - sorry for the sickness but glad you two are doing well.

Jyllian - im sure everything will be fine. I think Dani failed her test as well but passed her next test. Can't watch the video on the phone will try tomorrow in my laptop. The 

Fi - thanks... :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

WunnaBubba2 said:


> I have very little newborn clothing. Even if he is a bit too small for the 0-3 months you can still fold the sleeves back etc. So I washed everything that I got.
> If there are unused clothes then it's okay as I got most of it 2nd from a friend and then I'll just donate them to the church.
> At least everything is washed now as I'm having a winter baby and I don't want to get stuck with dirty clothes and a struggle to get more washed to be dry. I'd rather have a bit more ready than a bit too little.
> 
> Good luck at the appointment today Mary. Your nausea won't be much longer now as you've pretty much kicked the ass of 1st tri :dance: almost done
> 
> Michelle, I haven't forgotten about you hun! You are in my thoughts and prayers today. I really hope you are okay and again so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks! The D&C went well, now I'm just in bed at home relaxing. Not really in any pain, just nauseous and sleepy due to the pain meds they gave me. Nice to just take it easy today.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z5589045bf2885.gif

:yipee: 2 more weeks and baby is now full-term. Luke is so close to meeting you now.... :yipee:


----------



## mdscpa

Love the video Jyllian... :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Does anybody else's ticker keep messing up? Think I might have to make new ones! :/

I think mine is stuck... keeps on telling me I'm 4 days away from my due date but I think I'm suppose to have had this baby already!! :rofl:



startd said:


> Pam - Come on, little man! Let's get a wriggle on. Your mum is great, so I understand why you want to stay snuggled in, but cuddles on the outside are pretty amazing too.
> 
> AFM - I had a very productive day of cleaning and cooking yesterday, so I'm feeling a little tired and sore, but a whole lot more organised! Hopefully I can get quite a bit of work done today

Thanks Fi! Hoping little man listens to you :D

Getting organised is great! Just remember not to overdo it. Good luck with work... if you are on a roll you'll be able to get lots done!



Michellebelle said:


> Thanks! The D&C went well, now I'm just in bed at home relaxing. Not really in any pain, just nauseous and sleepy due to the pain meds they gave me. Nice to just take it easy today.

I'm glad you don't have much pain. Again I'm so sorry and take good care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 35 weeks, jess!!!


----------



## melewen

Whoa Jess I can't believe you're 35 weeks!! Can't believe how close we're all getting


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Jess! Not much longer for you! :happydance:

Michelle I'm glad you are doing ok and again so very sorry you are going through this :hugs:

Any progress yet Pamela? :coffee:

We had a tornado warning in our area yesterday. There was rotating action/a funnel cloud making it's way down a main road and the projected path was right along our neighborhood. Fortunately it passed us by without any touchdowns but we hung out in our lower level bedroom for a bit. The dogs even listened when I told everyone to go downstairs and sat together all orderly :laugh2:

​
OH's grandma bought the crib we wanted yesterday and we were too excited to go pick it up and assemble it. OH got all the pieces out and the second piece into assembly noticed that the piece wasn't manufactured correctly and therefore he couldn't fit it into place :growlmad: He went and grabbed the Dremel tool and was going to router out the tiny bit needed for the pieces to fit together but I stopped him. I was so frustrated and annoyed (and tired) and said that it should be manufactured correctly and ready to assemble to begin with. I called the store and of course they won't exchange the one defective piece so I called the manufacturer today and they're sending a replacement piece at no cost. Hoping it comes SOON because we were so anxious and excited to have the crib together and this just pisses me off!

OH's mom said she is going to buy our stroller/travel set and I guess his brother and sister are getting the pack-n-play :thumbup: My mom is looking into getting the bedding and accessories and possibly the dresser and changer adapter for the top that holds the pad :happydance: OH's mom told us not to buy the glider/ottoman set we want and have on our registry because she insists on getting one from a garage sale... I hope she doesn't because OH picked out this particular glider and seems really set on it, as am I. Thinking about going for a mani/pedi this Saturday to pamper myself a bit before our shower. Cannot believe I'll hit the thirties tomorrow!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jyllian: sounds like everything is slowly coming together :) looking forward to seeing the final result. We're dragging our heels with the new nursery. 

Update: we had a scan this morning. Baby is back on track and is measuring 3 days ahead now rather than 5. DH took the day off so we managed to get a lot done. Here comes the highlight of my day - we went through the KFC drive thru on our way home to grab some drinks. They gave me a coffee frappe rather than a caramel by mistake :happydance: I had to drink it. It would be rude not to, right? :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sounds like baby is right on track Kirsty! And mmmm that coffee frappe would be amazing right now! Excuse me while I wipe drool off my mouth... It's so humid here today and I'm burning up!

Put these together quick for the shower to give guests a little something to do since we aren't having actual games. Having a diaper raffle though so OH's mom asked if I could make cards for the drawing which won't be difficult.

 ​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Jyllian*
I'm glad you guys are okay after the tornado warning. I would be so scared if stuff like that happened here.

I get your frustration on the crib. When we got the family crib my BIL forgot to bring the screws with. I was about 20 weeks then so was happy to wait till they came around again to bring the screws but DH insisted on buying screws the same day to assemble the crib :D I hope the piece comes soon so that you can nest in the nursery.

Love those cards you made for the shower!

*Kirsty*
I'm so happy all went well at the scan :dance: No more baby scares please :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay I'm going to rant now! If I should end up killing dh, his friend and our neighbour tonight I plead of you ladies to have sympathy with me later when I'm on trial!!!!!

I am seriously sitting here trying to not go ape shit on their asses. I want to labour at home for a bit before having to leave for the hospital and I DO NOT want anyone but DH here when that happens. I mean I don't want to have his friends or old neighbourly men faffing over me while having contractions.

I'm not in labour yet but got plug again. 

Anyway our neighbour went hunting and he brought back ribs for us to braai (BBQ) which I said to DH last night was okay after he asked. I asked him though if he would mind not drinking seeing that we are so close I do not need the added stress of him having had a few beers and then having to still take me to the hospital. I was nice about it and I really did ask nicely not making it sound as if he was doing anythig wrong but more that the added stress of him having had a few and gets pulled over. 1 or 2 beers might not mean he cannot drive but the legal limit for alcohol is so low that they could seriously arrest him even if he has had only 1/2 a beer etc. I know the chances of this happening is slim but still I don't need to be worrying about that now!!

So I was going to make side dishes for the braai because they are EXPECTING me too seeing that they are doing the meat. I told DH he would just need to take me to the shop later to get a few things. I just woke up and they were at the shops so that they could get beers for the 3 of them to drink. Nothing to go with the meat WTF???

When I asked DH if he was going to be drinking he ignored me and that immediately stripped my lid. So I also told him that they can f'ing cook for themselves. I'm 4 days away from my EDD and I am not going to slave for them in the kitchen while the 3 of them sit and drink outside by the fire. 

PRIORITIES!!!! For F*K sakes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Awww Pam! I totally feel your frustration and annoyance! What did DH say to you when you said they had to cook it all? I think that's fair! You def don't need to be expected to do anything!

J- that's awesome all the big nursery stuff will be purchased! What a huge help! Those are the most expensive! I hope I'm as lucky but I doubt it!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG Pam hell to the F NO! Let me at 'em! :gun: Seriously I would be feeling the EXACT SAME WAY you were and are! Like, you are literally THISCLOSE to suddenly going into full on labor at any given time and DH wants to drink beers by the fire with buddies?! Like, why can't guys just have friends over to BBQ and hang out... without the alcohol? Or if the friends are drinking that doesn't mean DH has to drink. He should be understanding and WANT to remain sober and have no alcohol in him in case of something suddenly happening. I would be in labor and like, "Um nope you most def are NOT taking me to the hospital I'm calling the ambulance or taxi or someone to take me and explain to them my 'baby daddy' has been drinking and is not in the condition to be driving right now" :growlmad: Ohhhh I would have flipped my lid!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Diaper raffle card. Just waiting on the OK from OH... (he's a guy, he would be OK with anything really lol)

​


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd of stapled his ballsack to the ceiling, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies... I got some giggles from your responses so feeling a bit better haha. 

I made myself peanut butter and jam toast with some tea and parked in front of the tv. Funniest thing is that once the ribs were done, that was all there was to eat :rofl: So they all just had ribs hahahahaha I could shit myself laughing now!!!

I don't mind being a hostess and don't get me wrong I love to have a braai with friends just as much as the next person but when I am being stabbed in my cervix and having pressure that feels like I'm going to pee myself but it would actually be my waters going I cannot be bothered to entertain people. I just want to be able to rest and be calm.

I am craving pancakes now with sugar and cinnamon, I made the batter and I told DH that he WILL be baking them for me. He agreed without hesitation :haha:

DH really is a great guy so please don't think too bad of him. I was just very frustrated and pissed tonight.


----------



## froggyfrog

Even the best guys pissed us off pam!! I'm certain that my husband is superman most days, but there are times that I imagine setting him on fire!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

setting on fire :rofl: 

DH is in the kitchen busy baking pancakes now... I'll have him do the dishes when he is finished there and we can call it quits hahahahaha


----------



## Jrepp

I totally get it Pam. I would be pretty angry too! I was ready to murder my own husband who woke me up every 45 minutes last night with his snoring. You love them and all but sometimes they just aggravate the hell out of you


----------



## Jrepp

Here is my bump this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cutieq

Nicely put ladies. There could be bigger things we complain about with them. Mine moaned last night how he didn't feel like going to birthing class. You don't FEEL... Don't even finish that sentence. When you can't bend over and pick stuff up off the floor and roll out of bed like a turtle, we can talk about how you FEEL sir!

Here's a topic we haven't discussed yet... placenta. I'm planning on encapsulating. Anyone else?


----------



## froggyfrog

Dani I have read that the placenta contains heavy metals and bacteria. It acts as a filter, and supposedly is still saturated with all of the toxins. Just one article I read, there probably is a lot more info that I haven't read about.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I'd of stapled his ballsack to the ceiling, Pam :thumbup:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

This also made me think of the comment I gave OH this morning before I left for work about how it looked like he had a huge wad of gum stuck to his thigh :rofl: :laugh2:

Jess omigosh you are so round and adorable! Love that top!

Dani I totally agree with the "I don't FEEL" statements. I get super irritated inside when he complains on how he feels or doesn't feel or whatever. Sir, you are completely capable of tying your own shoes without sounding like you just ran 10 miles so don't even...

Not doing anything with my placenta but might ask to get a peek at it after delivery, just because I'm disgusting and curious :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

Dani I had definitely thought about it but it's really expensive and apparently in Colorado it is illegal to take the placenta from the hospital. If we wanted to we would have to sneak it out aka steal it.....and I'm not one to want a cooler of placenta in the car. I did write in my birth plan not to get rid of it because like Jyllian I am gross and want to see the home that my baby was living in for 9 months.

Thank you Jyllian. I found the shirt in the bottom of the closet when I cleaned it out the other day. It used to be a whole lot baggier lol.


----------



## cutieq

Cool. I've only heard good things about it and have 2 friends that swear by it so I'm leaning heavily towards doing so.

Jess, what are your prices? I wonder why it's illegal. NC is $250 and you can choose to take it or have them come pick it up for the process.

Funny, I am grossed out by seeing it, but I'm ok eating it :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Pam- now I want pancakes !!!!

Dani- my sis encapsulated hers and she said it helped with her hormones somewhat but she still had rough hormonal days so I don't think it's the "cure" she was hoping for! But, I've been debating it too!


----------



## cutieq

Twinsie said:


> Pam- now I want pancakes !!!!
> 
> Dani- my sis encapsulated hers and she said it helped with her hormones somewhat but she still had rough hormonal days so I don't think it's the "cure" she was hoping for! But, I've been debating it too!

Well I'm going first. I will let you know lol! I'm pretty convinced I am unless I find some reason that tells me otherwise.


----------



## Jrepp

A co worker of my husband had his wife's placenta encapsulated for $50, but it can range all the way to $300 if you can get it out of the hospital.


----------



## cutieq

Gotcha. We're looking at $250 with the lady I found. 

I did find this with regards to toxins. I'm going to continue researching and ask my doc on Thursday.

Ive heard the placenta is full of waste and may contain toxins, is this true?
Your placenta acts as a life supply for your baby during pregnancy and if it were full of toxins this would make a very dangerous organ for your baby to be fed from, therefore it is not possible for the placenta to be full of waste. The placenta acted as a gateway for nutrient supply to your baby and waste from your baby to be passed back to your body to be filtered through your organs. There are small amounts of heavy metals in the placenta however it is scientifically proven that these levels are no grater than normal levels of heavy metals found in the body and in mothers colostrum and breast milk.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Pam....I would have been so upset but glad he made you some pancakes!!!

Happy 35 weeks, Jess! 

37 Weeks for me:https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150623_065722_zpskoidd9me.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg Jess, your bump is so awesome!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, I actually just recently read a study in a baby magazine stating that there's no benefits from eating the placenta. Apparently these are new finding's...? I'm not sure how true it is. Dh and I also just randomly heard it on the radio as well...He just reminded me as I was typing this. Let me know what u end up finding out ;)


----------



## Jrepp

Kenna your bump is pretty amazing too!


----------



## froggyfrog

I read that today, about there being no benefit.it was an article published in june this year. It was saying that continuing prenatal vitamins Has more benefit. It's the iron. I saw a commercial with vitamins from first response. they carry a ttc, pre natal and post natal vitamin. I wonder what all is in the post natal


----------



## froggyfrog

I think it's one of those things with opposing sides that is case by case.


----------



## melewen

So as the resident super hippie I'll chime in :D I was planning on encapsulating but talked to my doula about it and she believes firmly it doesn't do much for you. There are two reasons why you would encapsulate: hormones to ward off PPD or nutrition. She told me if I'm worried about PPD then bio-identical hormones are actually proven to work and that would be my best bet. And a juicing plan is best for nutrition as it too is actually proven to work and we have a postpartum delivery service in town. She convinced me immediately! I don't plan on doing anything with it. She said "the reason mammals eat theirs is to hide evidence of birth and vulnerable young.. Not for some nutritional benefit we just don't understand!" I thought that was interesting and made sense!

I nearly died reading yalls responses to pam's DH!! Especially Chelsea wanting to light hers on fire :rofl: I experience that every other day pretty sure!

Jess and Kenna your bumps are beautiful! I cannot believe how close you both are.. Whoa

I found a yoga + spinning babies video today and I'm super excited about it! I downloaded it and already been spinning that baby! He's positioned well already but I'd like him to stay that way :thumbup: my yoga butt is back so I feel like i should take a short break from yoga but iiiii don't wannnaaaaaaa weh! When I don't do yoga I feel like I should clean the house :rofl: anything but that!


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful bumps ladies.... And Jess, your bump is huge.

Pam - sorry about DH making you upset I would be too. Hope you feeling better today... FX for more plug and contractions.

Jyllian - Happy 30 Weeks.... :dance:

Mary - 9 Weeks already????? That was fast..... FX MS is treating you nicely...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jess your bump looks great!!!!! Wowee :D

Kenna, I mentioned on your journal but I think your bump is getting a bit lower now. Still look great!

As for the placenta, I haven't even looked into any of it as it grosses me out. That is just me personally and I won't judge anyone drinking theirs in a capsule or having it in a stew etc.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM: 
When I woke up this morning at 11am I went to loo and got plug everywhere except in my damn liner :growlmad: Why am I being tortured???????? :haha:
Nothing else to report so far. I hate the wait and I hate it more that I'm keeping everyone waiting too hahah

It is freezing outside today and raining + I'm almost 40 weeks pregnant. The fact that I got out of bed should be more than enough... meaning I WILL NOT BE TAKING MY PJ's OFF unless it is to get dressed to go to hospital for labour :D


----------



## laurac1988

I think a PJ day is allowed! 
I feel the same about the placenta. Apparently here they can be donated so I think we will be doing that. 

Nausea is still very much here. Eating salt and vinegar pringles like they are going out of fashion


----------



## Kirsty3051

I watched a programme on a woman that left her placenta attached to the baby. She carried it around in a lunch box and covered it in salt and lavender to mask the smell. Not for me personally!! :sick:


----------



## laurac1988

Yup I've seen stuff about that too. Lotus birthing? Or something like that


----------



## WunnaBubba2

laurac1988 said:


> I think a PJ day is allowed!
> I feel the same about the placenta. Apparently here they can be donated so I think we will be doing that.
> 
> Nausea is still very much here. Eating salt and vinegar pringles like they are going out of fashion

Thanks, PJ's it will be for as long as I can.

I'm sorry your nausea hasn't eased up yet. I really hope it does soon. When it does you can eat to your heart's desire... I promise that is loads of fun :winkwink:


----------



## laurac1988

Fab! I look forward to all of the eating!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I remember that I had 2x Magnum ice creams on the day that I felt better :D Then I had spinache, mushroom, ham, cheese and chicken breasts for dinner and food never tasted THAT good!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

mdscpa said:


> Mary - 9 Weeks already????? That was fast..... FX MS is treating you nicely...

Right?! I'm in my third month of pregnancy as of today! It feels like only a week ago that I was 5 weeks and saying "happy 9 weeks" to Laura! Lol. AND my ticker changed to the next baby! Aiden said "Yay! It doesn't look like a squid anymore!!" :haha:

As for the MS, its worse then ever! Buut ill survive.. I'm def excited for this part of pregnancy to fly by though! Hopefully I get at least a few months without sickness!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 30 Weeks, Jyllian!! :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

I hereby declare myself the birthing thread tester. My mind goes back to progrsterone and how after 3 losses and 3 doctors telling me they won't test and there's no proof, I had enough personal accounts to make me pop a suppository up my bum for 12 weeks lol. 

Doctor's appt tomorrow. I've been eating pretty great and feeling awesome. I'm kinda bummed to go in and hear them slap some number on me and tell me to be careful but I'm thrilled to hear how big Q is measuring now. 

Happy 30 Jyllian and happy 9 Mary!


----------



## MamaBunny2

No placenta pills, beverages or stews for this gal :laugh2: Once Cameron's here, I'll continue taking my prenatals as I plan to BF and focus on a healthy diet and getting enough fluid intake :thumbup: But omigosh I was so craving Cracker Barrel pancakes with maple syrup just the other day!!! No excess sugar for me this week tho :nope: We went to Menchies yesterday evening and I got frozen sorbet thinking it'd be ok and come to find out it actually has tons of sugar :dohh: Oh well... I've been doing good avoiding sugared drinks and junk food so far...

Kenna omigosh your bump is sooo cute! Once Pam puts us all out of our anticipation here then you're next followed by Jess, am I right ladies?

Happy 9 weeks Mary!

Cheryl did you post your bumpdate on BnB for this week? I don't think I saw it :shrug:

30 flippin' weeks today... holy crap!

​
I'm getting a bit uncomfortable, like overall. My back is aching more, my feet and ankles swell, I have a hard time getting comfortable in bed, I get random aches and pains in my midsection, I've been burning up during the day and night and I lose energy quickly. But... I love feeling Cameron's little limbs poking out more and more, feeling him twist and turn and responding to my touch! I stuck my bare belly against OH's bare side this morning in bed and Cameron was kicking and punching away on his dad :laugh2: And it's awesome because he can definitely feel it now. He always wraps his arm around me from behind when we lay in bed and holds his hand over my belly to feel for kicks... and usually always gets some. My mom ordered all of our bedding/accessories yesterday as well as the dresser and changer topper. It should all arrive to us next Thursday :happydance: Hopefully we will have the crib piece by then and can put everything together! Final birthing class this eve and we get to tour the hospital maternity/postpartum wings. Baby-Q in four days and my next prenatal appointment is in a week. My 3 hour GD test is this Saturday at 7:30am then I'm getting my nails done and a pedi to pamper myself a bit before the shower. Ahhhh so much going on! :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, I've been craving waffles and syrup and I never, ever eat them. So weird! I mean I guess that's why it's called a craving lol. 

So this guy at works sees me in the kitchen and says WHOA! Not what I needed this morning :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> Jyllian, I've been craving waffles and syrup and I never, ever eat them. So weird! I mean I guess that's why it's called a craving lol.
> 
> So this guy at works sees me in the kitchen and says WHOA! Not what I needed this morning :(

Wait, what?! Am I reading that right? What an a*hole!


----------



## laurac1988

You should have looked at him and said "whoa!" and see how he takes it. Rude RUDE RUDE RUDE

Happy 30 Jyllian


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, since you mentioned progesterone I figured id ask you...Im due to stop my suppositories in 7 days, at 10 weeks, but I'll have about 10 extra. Do you think it'd be ok to do 1/day for an extra 10 days? I feel like it wouldn't hurt any, plus id like to wean off a little since I have the extra ones to do so with. 

What do you ladies think or what did you all do?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani how rude of him! I would've been like "Yeah this is a hell of a lot of gorgeous to take in at once, isn't it" :winkwink: What a jerk.

So had a little scare just a bit ago. My heart has been fluttering, like rapidly beating some over the past week. This morning at work I felt it happening, like it was beating out of my chest, in my throat and I was very hot and clammy and felt lightheaded. I sat at my desk and was fanning myself. I could see my vein pulsating like crazy on my wrist! Then it felt like a big rush of blood went to my head and I thought I was gonna pass out. I got really nervous. I had already ate two mini bagels with cream cheese and sipped some water but decided to eat a banana and drink more water. OH urged me to call the doctor's office and the nurse said it was likely due to low sugar. I've been really doing good about not drinking sugary beverages or eating and sweets. THe banana and water seemed to help as I feel ok now but I was pretty scared at one point! Eating some mac and cheese right now and going to eat some strawberries and banana at lunch.

Oh and here's my finished diaper raffle cards!


----------



## melewen

Mary I'm surprised they're stopping you at 10 weeks. I think we all went til 12, right? At least? But weaning off is definitely a good idea as a lot of people have withdrawal symptoms from stopping cold turkey. I personally didn't but I do kinda miss how they made me feel! :haha: all sleepy and chill.. Damn! 

Jyllian I'll meet you at Cracker Barrel... Today at 12:30? :rofl: I majorly craved those too, and the salty biscuits!!! I'm a huge pancake snob because that sugar water + brown food coloring mixture is NOT syrup. So I pretty much don't get pancakes or waffles anywhere out unless I know they give you real syrup so I love going to Cracker Barrel! It reminds me of road trips too :D blueberry pancakes... Mmmmmmm. One day during the first tri I had such a strong craving for the biscuits that I made them myself on a whim and ate like 9 little biscuits for dinner. I really don't miss my weird appetite, that's for sure!

You sure are busy this week! I bet you'll pass your 3 hour test and I'm so excited for the baby-Q! I've been talking about ours more with my sister and it's finally feeling real and soon.. It felt like years away when we first set the date! Sounds like Cameron's room is coming together nicely :thumbup: how much more home improvement tasks do you have left? You're almost done right?

Pam you have endless plug! I swear I guessed yesterday as Matthews arrival but maybe it was Thursday? Im hoping for Thursday now since that will mean things get started very very soon today!

Mary and Laura sorry your MS is still bad :( who had MS worse than them? Besides Jess of course. It's interesting because you both feel like you're having girls and that's a typical old wives tale!! Obviously not super accurate but hey!

AFM GD test on Friday.. And planning on discussing my birth plan with my doctor. We also picked a pediatrician and need to go tour there too! They're really awesome and even talk about supporting parents who pick and choose vaccines and do scheduled etc instead of doing like FIFTEEN at once and all that so I feel like they're very natural minded. They're the most recommended by our alternamamas group for sure and looking forward to going in! They also have lactation consultants at the office at all times which is great 

The great name debate... Le sigh!! DH agreed to Sawyer and said he didn't like Leo that much so I was like ok it's settled, his name is Sawyer. Then he came home yesterday saying he heard this local sports announcer we like talking about how they picked the name and he was like "we should do this!!! His wife wrote down ten names and he crossed out the ones he didn't like and she went from there" :saywhat: we did that!! But we took it even farther and rated each name on ours and each others lists from 1-10 and combined the scores and guess which name was at the top?! Oh yeah.. Sawyer!!!! He rated it an 8 which was the highest for him! Grrrrr. He now thinks he likes the name Jack better and you know why? Because we've been watching lost (because of Sawyer!) and he now thinks he likes he character Jack so much better and he'll "always think of that" another :saywhat: hahaha. And then last night when we were going to bed, we were reading and he barely whispered "jaaaaackkkkkk" and I was like WHAT DID YOU SAY?!?! Omg. I was settled on Jack too but he claimed he had a friend who named his baby that so we couldn't name ours.. Except a couple nights ago he suggested the name Dylan and I have a cousin who's 10 who I basically nannied his whole life and we see ALL THE TIME and that's not weird? Omg I am going to jail with Pam for spousicide


----------



## laurac1988

Names are a massive bugbear! Luckily ours have been picked out basically since we started trying and I haven't wobbled yet thankfully. 

Jyllian that does sound blood sugar related. If you're used to having lots of sugary things then it might take your body a little while to adjust to no sugar. Watch out for how much fruit you're eating as well, as some fruit is VERY high in sugar. Best things are wholemal rice, grains, bread etc etc. Generally wholemeal has much less complex sugars than white when it comes to everything indluding pasta. I've been trying to avoid sugar too due to high risk for GD and it's an absolute nightmare! 

I'm staying on progesterone until 16 weeks. That's how long they supplied it for me and I paid for it. Stubbornness more than anything. The consultant said I could stop ehenver, but I'm kind of like "I PAID SO I WILL CONTINUE" haha.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Yeah, my RE said by 10 weeks the placenta can take over but especially after hearing that you ladies stayed on it longer, I'm def going to do the extra 10. That'll put me at 11w3d...? That'll just make me feel better, mentally, not physically. Lol. Those things are def increasing my MS so I'm super excited to be able to stop them...Just want to make sure I do it safely! ;) Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kirsty3051

You're more than welcome to kill me once you've finished disposing of your husband, but I LOVE the name Jack :haha:

Edit: Luca was also a Leo for a little while.


----------



## MamaBunny2

We have to cut down, paint (with my new handy dandy sprayer :winkwink:) and install six sets of bifold doors - the one in the nursery and two each in the older kids' rooms and one downstairs for the laundry area - as well as two six panel slab closet doors. Accordion door needs to be purchased, cut and hung in the half bath to hide the water tank and furnace. Small bit of drywall seaming downstairs needs to be finished smooth before painting, baseboard and casing installed and ceiling finished... then DONE! I already had a finish nailer and air compressor as well as my dad's miter saw then recently bought the table saw and paint sprayer and we have all the materials needed at home (minus the accordion door) so just a matter of making time to do it. I haven't had a chance yet this week to even spray the doors :nope: and won't be able to today because of class :growlmad: Hoping OH is motivated today to get as much done with the closet doors as possible...

Guess I better "treat" myself to a little sugar each day so I don't bottom out. Like, a semi sweet drink or more fruit or something :shrug: I really don't want to fail my test Saturday :sad1:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, I really like your diaper raffle cards! :) They're so cute and a great idea! I forgot to add that in my last post ;).


----------



## cutieq

Mary, I went over my 12 weeks. I went to 13 which was my next appointment so I could be sure everything was ok. They tell you that you don't have to ween off, I didn't. But I did have some pretty bad withdrawal headaches so not a bad issues. Another girl on here stopped at 10w and was fine, but I think your plan is good. 

Cheryl, I feel your pain. We could not agree on a girl name but boy name was set. Maybe hold the names until you see baby? I couldn't but just a thought.


----------



## froggyfrog

Jyllian, maybe you could have a mid morning glass of oj every day?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Chelsea I've been craving OJ! That's been my morning beverage like every single day since I was a kid and we haven't had any for weeks now so I'm dying! Whenever we go to the store I always forget to buy some :dohh: OH and my DS are bringing me lunch to work today - Subway with a large Gatorade and ONE cookie per request :winkwink: They already made a trip to the dump to empty out another trailer full of scrap, are dropping off the motor scooter to Cancer Services (a place that provides supplies and such to those battling cancer, my dad was given the scooter by a patient of my ex MIL and used it when he was so ill he could not walk) then grabbing lunch. I'm glad I don't have to rush out on my half hour break and drive anywhere since I'm feeling a bit crappy and excited to see my boys.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I found the Dad-to-Be edition of How Big Is Baby:

How Big Is Baby - Dad-to-Be Edition

I've got a loaf of bread in my belly. Seems legit.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary
*Happy 9 Weeks!!!
So happy that things are going great for you except for the ms. I hope it eases off soon and then like I said to Laura - you will enjoy eating sooooo much :dance:

*Jyllian*
Happy 30 weeks and loving your bump! Sorry about the scare you had and glad you are feeling better now. Maybe it could be sugar related.

Love the raffle cards - did I miss the part of what the prize will be for the winner?

*Dani*
Sorry about the assface at work. If you remember then try and do something like that to him next time when you see him before he says something to you. At least you know in a bit Baby Q will be here and what will his excuse be for remaining and ass? :hugs:

*Cheryl*
I'm starting to believe that I will never be unplugged lol :haha:

Good luck with your GD test, sure it will go well. 

Picking a name for us was also such a nightmare. It felt like DH wasn't taking me serious and/or just not agreeing to any of the names I liked. Then when he put names out there they were all really joky names so I knew he wasn't serious. Eventually he came around and now we have one. Good Luck is all I can say... I think the naming part was most difficult for us.


----------



## froggyfrog

Got my hair cut this morning, and it's wayyyy shorter than I am used to, but I like it! It's so much lighter! So dh still has not been told where we are going, but that check is still direct deposited, so we are just enjoying our time together! We have decided instead of paying rent next month, we are going to move into my parents house since nobody lives there atm. We won't need to pay anything to live there, and my mom is happy that someone will be there for a little while. Michelle, we will be close by! I'll be in schulenburg! We are actually driving through Austin to get there, I'm in love with that loop! The speed limit is 80 mph!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam, the prize is going to be a gift card... not sure what OH's mom is getting - either for dinner or gas I think :shrug: We aren't doing games so she wanted to at least do that, then I decided to print up the advice/wishes cards as well :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

Geez our chatty ladies! Lol!



froggyfrog said:


> I read that today, about there being no benefit.it was an article published in june this year. It was saying that continuing prenatal vitamins Has more benefit. It's the iron. I saw a commercial with vitamins from first response. they carry a ttc, pre natal and post natal vitamin. I wonder what all is in the post natal

the difference between pre and post natal vitamins is just the level of various vitamins. Apparently you need more of some vitamins when pregnant and more of other vitamins when you are breast feeding. Although I only took prenatals the first 9 weeks or so of this pregnancy and haven't taken any since.



mdscpa said:


> Beautiful bumps ladies.... And Jess, your bump is huge.
> 
> Pam - sorry about DH making you upset I would be too. Hope you feeling better today... FX for more plug and contractions.
> 
> Jyllian - Happy 30 Weeks.... :dance:
> 
> Mary - 9 Weeks already????? That was fast..... FX MS is treating you nicely...

Thank you. The general consensus must be that I look ready to pop as every time we go to a store and I take a rest someone undoubtably thinks I'm in labor. It's so awkward and when I tell people end of July they are like wow.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jess your bump looks great!!!!! Wowee :D
> 
> Kenna, I mentioned on your journal but I think your bump is getting a bit lower now. Still look great!
> 
> As for the placenta, I haven't even looked into any of it as it grosses me out. That is just me personally and I won't judge anyone drinking theirs in a capsule or having it in a stew etc.

placenta stew?? Ewwwwww



WunnaBubba2 said:


> AFM:
> When I woke up this morning at 11am I went to loo and got plug everywhere except in my damn liner :growlmad: Why am I being tortured???????? :haha:
> Nothing else to report so far. I hate the wait and I hate it more that I'm keeping everyone waiting too hahah
> 
> It is freezing outside today and raining + I'm almost 40 weeks pregnant. The fact that I got out of bed should be more than enough... meaning I WILL NOT BE TAKING MY PJ's OFF unless it is to get dressed to go to hospital for labour :D

What color is the plug? Is it getting bloody at all yet? I would say leave the pjs on even when you go to the hospital. At least you'll be comfy.



laurac1988 said:


> I think a PJ day is allowed!
> I feel the same about the placenta. Apparently here they can be donated so I think we will be doing that.
> 
> Nausea is still very much here. Eating salt and vinegar pringles like they are going out of fashion

I'm sorry you are still feeling sick. Are you constantky nauseous or throwing up? Is it all day or just the mornings?



MamaBunny2 said:


> No placenta pills, beverages or stews for this gal :laugh2: Once Cameron's here, I'll continue taking my prenatals as I plan to BF and focus on a healthy diet and getting enough fluid intake :thumbup: But omigosh I was so craving Cracker Barrel pancakes with maple syrup just the other day!!! No excess sugar for me this week tho :nope: We went to Menchies yesterday evening and I got frozen sorbet thinking it'd be ok and come to find out it actually has tons of sugar :dohh: Oh well... I've been doing good avoiding sugared drinks and junk food so far...
> 
> Kenna omigosh your bump is sooo cute! Once Pam puts us all out of our anticipation here then you're next followed by Jess, am I right ladies?
> 
> Happy 9 weeks Mary!
> 
> Cheryl did you post your bumpdate on BnB for this week? I don't think I saw it :shrug:
> 
> 30 flippin' weeks today... holy crap!
> 
> ​
> I'm getting a bit uncomfortable, like overall. My back is aching more, my feet and ankles swell, I have a hard time getting comfortable in bed, I get random aches and pains in my midsection, I've been burning up during the day and night and I lose energy quickly. But... I love feeling Cameron's little limbs poking out more and more, feeling him twist and turn and responding to my touch! I stuck my bare belly against OH's bare side this morning in bed and Cameron was kicking and punching away on his dad :laugh2: And it's awesome because he can definitely feel it now. He always wraps his arm around me from behind when we lay in bed and holds his hand over my belly to feel for kicks... and usually always gets some. My mom ordered all of our bedding/accessories yesterday as well as the dresser and changer topper. It should all arrive to us next Thursday :happydance: Hopefully we will have the crib piece by then and can put everything together! Final birthing class this eve and we get to tour the hospital maternity/postpartum wings. Baby-Q in four days and my next prenatal appointment is in a week. My 3 hour GD test is this Saturday at 7:30am then I'm getting my nails done and a pedi to pamper myself a bit before the shower. Ahhhh so much going on! :wacko:

The advice I was given was to not change your diet before the test. Cutting out the sugars will actually be worse than leaving them in because you bottom out and then introduce a ton back in at once.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Dani, since you mentioned progesterone I figured id ask you...Im due to stop my suppositories in 7 days, at 10 weeks, but I'll have about 10 extra. Do you think it'd be ok to do 1/day for an extra 10 days? I feel like it wouldn't hurt any, plus id like to wean off a little since I have the extra ones to do so with.
> 
> What do you ladies think or what did you all do?

I was on it until 13 weeks but just because the placenta took a might bit longer to form and I had the suppositories so they said to go ahead and finish the bottle. I definitely don't think it would hurt to do the extra days.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Dani how rude of him! I would've been like "Yeah this is a hell of a lot of gorgeous to take in at once, isn't it" :winkwink: What a jerk.
> 
> So had a little scare just a bit ago. My heart has been fluttering, like rapidly beating some over the past week. This morning at work I felt it happening, like it was beating out of my chest, in my throat and I was very hot and clammy and felt lightheaded. I sat at my desk and was fanning myself. I could see my vein pulsating like crazy on my wrist! Then it felt like a big rush of blood went to my head and I thought I was gonna pass out. I got really nervous. I had already ate two mini bagels with cream cheese and sipped some water but decided to eat a banana and drink more water. OH urged me to call the doctor's office and the nurse said it was likely due to low sugar. I've been really doing good about not drinking sugary beverages or eating and sweets. THe banana and water seemed to help as I feel ok now but I was pretty scared at one point! Eating some mac and cheese right now and going to eat some strawberries and banana at lunch.
> 
> Oh and here's my finished diaper raffle cards!

Diaper raffle cards look great! It sounds like low blood sugar. Make sure to drink a ton of water and get something in you!



laurac1988 said:


> Names are a massive bugbear! Luckily ours have been picked out basically since we started trying and I haven't wobbled yet thankfully.
> 
> Jyllian that does sound blood sugar related. If you're used to having lots of sugary things then it might take your body a little while to adjust to no sugar. Watch out for how much fruit you're eating as well, as some fruit is VERY high in sugar. Best things are wholemal rice, grains, bread etc etc. Generally wholemeal has much less complex sugars than white when it comes to everything indluding pasta. I've been trying to avoid sugar too due to high risk for GD and it's an absolute nightmare!
> 
> I'm staying on progesterone until 16 weeks. That's how long they supplied it for me and I paid for it. Stubbornness more than anything. The consultant said I could stop ehenver, but I'm kind of like "I PAID SO I WILL CONTINUE" haha.

From what I hear carbs are also something to avoid because they turn into complex sugars that last longer in the body than simple sugars do. In that respect its almost better to eat a bag of skittles than a sandwich.



froggyfrog said:


> Got my hair cut this morning, and it's wayyyy shorter than I am used to, but I like it! It's so much lighter! So dh still has not been told where we are going, but that check is still direct deposited, so we are just enjoying our time together! We have decided instead of paying rent next month, we are going to move into my parents house since nobody lives there atm. We won't need to pay anything to live there, and my mom is happy that someone will be there for a little while. Michelle, we will be close by! I'll be in schulenburg! We are actually driving through Austin to get there, I'm in love with that loop! The speed limit is 80 mph!!!

Pic or it didn't happen! I'm so annoyed you don't know where you are going yet!


----------



## froggyfrog

Ok, my phone is acting cray cray every time I try to post a picture, so I'm doing it off my tablet




It's sideways! I'd much about this tablet lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love the cut, Chelsea! I'm wanting to get my hair trimmed and touched up before maternity photos. Told OH he should prooooobably get his hair cut and trim up his face before the Baby-Q so he doesn't look too much like a caveman :laugh2:

My boys have been busy today! They took another trailer to the dump today, brought me lunch and are heading to the hardware store for some final things needed for the house (downspouts and the accordion door). It helps me feel a bit more at ease when I know OH is being productive. The garage has been cleaned, shed is cleaned out and soon the reno will be DONE. I think OH has a bit of daddy-to-be "nesting" going on as of late :shrug: I love it!


----------



## laurac1988

Jess I haven't vomited. It's just all day nausea, which is very tiring


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just ordered this carseat cover for Cameron:



Cute Carseat Canopy

There's a ton of colors, patterns, etc. If you use the code 1B1F2BF62 you get $50 off, so FREE! Have to pay S&H of course, but it's a $49.95 item and I got it for around $16 :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I just saw ur comment about the MS. Thank you :). Its strange, although I feel SO sick, I'm ALWAYSSS thinking about food!! I'm like starving at the same time as being nauseous! lol. So, I do eat a ton when I'm not feeling as sick (usually right before bed for a couple hrs) and I love every bite I take! :haha: I def cant wait til the MS passes and I can enjoy eating ALL of the time! FX that happens soon!

Jess, thank you for ur advice on the progesterone. After you ladies giving me your thoughts on it, I've decided to definitely wean off and take 1/day for 7 days and then do the last 3 every other day until they're gone. That'll bring me to the very start of my 12th week. My RE did say the baby and everything is growing at the normal/average rate so they feel more than enough confidence in the placenta for me to stop at 10 weeks but I'm just a little nervous about suddenly stopping. I'm happy I have the extra 10 now! Its funny, before I could not wait to get done with these things but now that its almost time, I want to keep doing them! Well, the nervous part of me does anyway.. I do have good feelings about everything but I will feel much better once I'm in second tri, that's for sure. My doctor did make me feel better about stopping when he mentioned that women are on them for different reasons and that 10wks is standard practice for IVF patients who dont have low progesterone production on their own or whatever...Im not quoting that 100% right lol. Anyway, I'm happy I asked all of you about this! As much as I cant wait to have my energy back, the extra 2 weeks on progesterone will be more then worth it for our LO and like you said, it can't hurt any! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Chelsea*
I would be very frustrated with the "not knowing" part. I take my hat of to you for keeping it together

I love your hair! Suits you and looks like it would be easy to maintain :D

Since falling pregnant my hair has not grown at all... okay a little but I use to have fast growing hair. I had to have my pixie cut razored every 4 weeks because it got long way too fast. Now I'm having a hell of a time trying to grow it out :( I look like shit most of the time now hahaha

*Jyllian*
Gift cards are a great idea for prizes. Nice of MIL to do that for you guys too. 

Great car seat cover too and seems the price is a steal :D

Glad to read that OH is being productive and as long as he is nesting don't mention it as you don't want to accidentally jinx it and he stops :haha: 

*Jess*
I know the stew sounds super disgusting to me too... but there are actually recipes online for that so people do do it :sick:

Depending on how much water I've had the plug takes on the same colour of my wee if that makes sense. When my wee is yellow the plug seems to be yellow tinged. It looks like ewcm but A LOT thicker and jelly like.
*
Mary*
Just try to remember now what are the things that "trigger" you the most. My triggers were oros, peanut butter and few more things. I avoided them like crazy until much much later in the pregnancy. I didn't want to spoil a perfectly nausea free day with one of those triggers :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

2 Days away from my expected due date and it feels like nothing to me anymore because I don't know when he is going to decide to come...

On a random note before I update you ladies on my appointment, I wish somebody could take pictures of the faces I pull in the middle of the night when trying to get up to pee. If the faces look only half as funny as they feel I'm sure I'll pee myself laughing :haha:

Okay onto more serious business :D
Went for appointment and all is still well. Only thing that has changed is that Matthew has apparently never been fully engaged! The nurse that checked this morning felt a few times and said he is def not fully engaged but 3/5. I told her according to the other nurse he was and she said the other nurse must have felt it wrong.

I told her that I've been losing some of my plug since Sunday and wondering how far I might have dilated (yes, this is me clearly hinting that somebody can ram a fist up there and FFS just check). I get the typical generic clinic answer: "You won't have dilated as you are not in labour" :growlmad: 

So I go back next week Thursday if I haven't gone into labour yet. Will then be referred to a Dr and should then start discussing induction options as I pretty much won't have a choice if my body doesn't go into labour by itself before 42 weeks etc.

Cherry on the cake, I almost pooped my pants and literally just just made it home in time to hit the loo. 
My day has literally been off to a shit start :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela you crack me up! :laugh2:

Seriously they said you can't be dilated at all because you're not in labor?! :saywhat: Um, there's women who are dilated for weeks on end and not in labor. And one said you're engaged and another said you're not?! Absolute rubbish! I'd be highly annoyed.

I did not see you going past your due date... I guess Matthew is very cozy in there! I'm sure you're patience is growing paper thin with the back and forth nonsense at appointments and waiting and all :coffee:

We had our final birthing class yesterday evening and discussed what to expect with a newborn, car seat safety and toured the labor and delivery and postpartum areas of our hospital. The men were instructed to hold an ice cube wrapped in plastic wrap on a part of our bodies that'd be most annoying to simulate a contraction. They lasted for different time lengths with varying breaks in between like a real contraction would. I was highly annoyed, as OH placed the ice directly on my skin on my side and then down my back :growlmad: I wanted to slap him! Not sure how actual labor is going to unfold for us but hopefully I don't hurt him... When we entered a laboring room at the hospital I lost it and began crying. Stupid hormones :dohh: Just being in there made everything seem so very real and close to happening. And unavoidable, like omigawwwd I HAVE to do this! I collected myself and we finished the tour. We could hear some newborns crying from the rooms, it was so cute! The hospital I chose is remodeling that area and will be completed in August, so right before I deliver... hopefully! The new postpartum rooms are very nice with a huge shower and a big, comfy, leather-like couch that unfolds into a bed. 

OH made his first craving run for me last night. It was 9:30 and I suddenly wanted tabbouleh and stuffed grape leaves with Greek yogurt. The one store that had both was closed, but a grocery store that I know has the grape leaves and yogurt was open so he ran there. They had closed up the cart for the night but somehow he managed to get an employee to dig some out of the back and returned home with a giant tub of grape leaves and yogurt :happydance: :toothpick:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Patience... what is that? A side dish to sex? :rofl:

Yip, I didn't see myself going over either but hey it is what it is now. I'm just annoyed and miserable today. 
I probably look like a complete ass since I got so over excited on Sunday about plug and now there is nothing happening. At this rate they'll induce me just before 42 weeks. So everything I didn't want = going overdue and being induced :(

I'm glad the hospital is nice. At least you can rest assured that if you did hurt OH during labour he would be well taken care of :haha:


----------



## melewen

Pam :rofl: not that I am laughing at your day but.. Anyway those nurses sound crazy!! Once you lose plug I thought you are typically dilated.. At least a little. Dilation doesn't totally have that much to do with when baby will actually come BUT those nurses are totally wrong! I've had friends at 1-2 cm for weeks just like
Jyllian said and they were definitely not in labor yet. Glad you made it home for your poo though :thumbup:

:rofl:

Jyllian don't abuse OH during labor!! Actually that might be a fun time to take out some frustrations you've had with him :grin: I love that car seat canopy, we ordered one too and the underside is minky and soooo soft! I already want to put the car seat in the car because it's taking up too much space in the nursery :haha: but I figure I will look crazy driving around with it at just barely 7 months! If DH could only "find the time" to clean out the nursery closer with all his clothes and shoes in there.... Grrrrrr

I'm completely forgetting everything else I need to reply to that I read last night so I apologize if I missed anyone! 

Pretty sure Sawyer is transverse again but I'm not totally sure. Trying to do belly mapping but it honestly kinda freaks me out to push on him so much!! Not that I think I'm hurting him but it just feels kinda.. Gross?! Anyway I guess we will see tomorrow. GD test!!

Good luck at your scan today Jamie!! Can't wait to see sienna!

Anyone else have appointments soon? I know Jyllian has one today too


----------



## MamaBunny2

GL with your GD test Cheryl! My next appointment is Wednesday but my 3 hour GD test is Saturday :wacko: Jess has an appointment and scan today. Hey, you could always install the car seat in your car and drive around with the current week's fruit strapped in :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah, I knew it was 2 of you 3 that had appointments today! I think I will indeed drive around with a pineapple strapped into the car seat.. not weird at all! :D

So... I'm polling. Favorite name?

- Sawyer Thomas
- Jack Thomas
- Leo Thomas

Ugh!!!!! I posted on the Bump and Sawyer got the least number of votes. I know that's a stupid way to consider it but I'm like ???


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh Cheryl this is tough because I think they all look and sound good :shrug: I really like Sawyer or Leo because they're more unique and not heard of often like Jack. But "Baby Jack" is cute too! :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

Sawyer and Leo are my favorites. My appointment was today. HB is 150. He's measuring 30w and mama has only gained 2 lb. Whoo!! Also got my Tdap vaccine. 

We just talked about the mucus plug in class Monday. Losing it means your cervix is preparing for labor but not that you're going into labor. You can lose it a few weeks early but i did think it meant dilation was staring. In any event, it's coming Hun!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani how was you tDap? I've heard from a lot of women that it hurt! I'm getting mine at my appointment next week :sad1:


----------



## Jrepp

Jyllian - the actual shot didn't hurt me, but my arm ached for a few days almost a week afterwards.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh... as if my body isn't aching enough right now


----------



## cutieq

Shot didn't hurt at all and so far no soreness at all.


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies- feeling like death currently with a raging sinus infection and not being able to take anything really sucks!!! No sleep the last two nights since lying down = more coughing and when I sneeze I think my chest is gonna crack open ! Ouch :/. Anyways, my appt was a complete let down! Apparently the appt I had two wks ago which I was told was for genetic testing was really my "20 week" and final scan. I'm so bummed! I opted for the testing thinking it would give me an extra scan, but they are being total cheapos and counting that as their final scan even tho I went somewhere else for it. Meh! 
Also, I hadn't been seen by my OB in 6.5 weeks so my weight gain since last appt was 4 pounds, putting me at 14 total so far at 22 weeks (measuring exactly 22 today) which I really didn't think was terrible but my dr told me I'm gaining too much already and then proceeded to nitpick everything I eat and tell me that if I continue to gain too much the baby will be born with a genetic predisposition to become fat. GREAT! So not only am I so sick and miserable right now and hormonal, you're gonna tell me I'm being a bad mom already by predisposing my child to obesity! I'm so so sad. I basically balled my eyes out as soon as I walked out the door. DH felt terrible and tried to tell me I'm fine. But I seriously can't stop crying. And I'm at work now until 9 ... Just feeling sad and miserable overall today :(


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- I really like sawyer and Leo. 

Pam- I hope you get some progress soon !!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I'm so sorry you're not feeling well and having a rough day :hugs: Um 14lbs is getting to be too much? :saywhat: At 22 weeks exactly I had an appointment and gained 21lbs at that point ](*,) I think it's insensitive for doctors to point at every little thing. I know it's important to eat healthy and all but every woman gains differently and shouldn't be ripped apart over it! The recommended gain is like 25-30lbs, isn't it? Don't let it get you down! If you are being a bad mommy then I'm a horrible one!


----------



## melewen

Jamie that's total bull!! It's much safer to gain too much than not enough. Not gaining enough is linked to low birth weight which can cause real problems which is why I have been nervous about gaining enough! Seems to not be an issue anymore though haha :D Your doc sounds like a turd. That sucks you didn't get a scan too!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you so girls!!! I really needed your kind words. Feeling super sensitive today. I agree too that every woman and body is different. I guess well see how things go from here.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Glad your appointment went well Dani.

Cheryl, if you do drive around with the pineapple, please post pics. I also like Saywer and Leo... I do however like Saywer more if I had to choose between the two.

Jamie, I'm so sorry your Dr was a total bitch. Hey my opinion at least. Some women gain lots of weight and others don't. Everyone cannot be rated the same. If we could then I'm sure TTC and everything else about pregnancy would be so much easier to understand. You are not a bad mom hun and I'm sure you are not causing any harm to Sienna :hugs:

I've just accepted to go with the flow and not worry about this whole when will baby come becuase I don't have control over it anyway. What will be will be and I'm close to having him so whatever way he gets here will be fine with me as long as he gets here safely.
I'm having the worst af and lower back ache at the moment but no contractions. The back ache is worse than the af pain... again I pray please no back labour :haha:

Sorry if I've missed anyone's posts :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I have a lot of catching up to do! Thought I'd pop on quickly and let you all know that DH and I sat down this evening and had a looong talk. I'm 100% quitting my job at 38 weeks and staying at home to raise Luca and Alfie/Oscar/Jack/Charlie, and we've agreed on at least one more baby. I was sure this would be our last and was trying to make the most of every last second but he's talked me round :rofl:


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Hi ladies- feeling like death currently with a raging sinus infection and not being able to take anything really sucks!!! No sleep the last two nights since lying down = more coughing and when I sneeze I think my chest is gonna crack open ! Ouch :/. Anyways, my appt was a complete let down! Apparently the appt I had two wks ago which I was told was for genetic testing was really my "20 week" and final scan. I'm so bummed! I opted for the testing thinking it would give me an extra scan, but they are being total cheapos and counting that as their final scan even tho I went somewhere else for it. Meh!
> Also, I hadn't been seen by my OB in 6.5 weeks so my weight gain since last appt was 4 pounds, putting me at 14 total so far at 22 weeks (measuring exactly 22 today) which I really didn't think was terrible but my dr told me I'm gaining too much already and then proceeded to nitpick everything I eat and tell me that if I continue to gain too much the baby will be born with a genetic predisposition to become fat. GREAT! So not only am I so sick and miserable right now and hormonal, you're gonna tell me I'm being a bad mom already by predisposing my child to obesity! I'm so so sad. I basically balled my eyes out as soon as I walked out the door. DH felt terrible and tried to tell me I'm fine. But I seriously can't stop crying. And I'm at work now until 9 ... Just feeling sad and miserable overall today :(

That's BS with a capital B and a capital S! 14 pounds is not a lot considering the average is 30-35 pounds. You are about half way there and over halfway through the pregnancy. Let the witch (I mean doctor) stand and preach, but know that she is on a high horse. My sister gained 65 pounds with my oldest nephew and 80'with my second and neither one is anywhere near obsese. In fact they are both now on the smaller scale percentile wise. Keep doing what your doing girl. Your body knows what it needs and how much weight to keep. Besides most of your weight gain so far is probably baby related such as amniotic fluid, baby, extra blood and boob, and placenta. She can shove it.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Glad your appointment went well Dani.
> 
> Cheryl, if you do drive around with the pineapple, please post pics. I also like Saywer and Leo... I do however like Saywer more if I had to choose between the two.
> 
> Jamie, I'm so sorry your Dr was a total bitch. Hey my opinion at least. Some women gain lots of weight and others don't. Everyone cannot be rated the same. If we could then I'm sure TTC and everything else about pregnancy would be so much easier to understand. You are not a bad mom hun and I'm sure you are not causing any harm to Sienna :hugs:
> 
> I've just accepted to go with the flow and not worry about this whole when will baby come becuase I don't have control over it anyway. What will be will be and I'm close to having him so whatever way he gets here will be fine with me as long as he gets here safely.
> I'm having the worst af and lower back ache at the moment but no contractions. The back ache is worse than the af pain... again I pray please no back labour :haha:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone's posts :hugs:

Pam - the back ache could actually be a sign that you are in the early labor stage. Some women don't even realize the pain they are feeling is contractions because it's just a back ache. When are you to see the doctor again?



Kirsty3051 said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do! Thought I'd pop on quickly and let you all know that DH and I sat down this evening and had a looong talk. I'm 100% quitting my job at 38 weeks and staying at home to raise Luca and Alfie/Oscar/Jack/Charlie, and we've agreed on at least one more baby. I was sure this would be our last and was trying to make the most of every last second but he's talked me round :rofl:

If you go with either Jack or Charlie, you can match Cheryl with the lost names and between the two of you have 2 of the main characters.


----------



## Jrepp

Afm: had my last pelvic pain appointment until after baby comes, and my 35 week Ob appointment. Both went really well. I do have a separation of the abdominal muscles in my abdomen which can cause some problems during labor, specifically the muscle could tear and leave me with a hernia. She did an injection in my belly and the puedendal nerves to hopefully help with the lightening crotch. I have to have her paged when I go into labor so she can numb me up down there. 

The Ob appointment was quick, painless and thorough. I didn't get the scan because Luke is definitely head down. She said that he is still floating a bit but is pressing on my cervix, which is at 50% effaced. I am not dilating yet though. I will not be getting another scan between now and birth unless something drastic happens, which is fine. He is close to 5.5 pounds right now and on track to be 7-7.5 pounds at birth. The general consensus is that I probably won't make it to 40 weeks but in the event that I do induction is on the fence. At first the doc said that for sure they wouldn't let me go past 40 because of my issues becoming worse the longer he is in there (more chance of hemorrhage) but then said that she spoke with a coworker and we will re evaluate at 39 weeks because induction is incredibly painful and I can't have the epidural to help me cope. I still want the induction regardless of the pain because it's going to hurt either way. Oh, she said that colostrum shouldn't burn the nips and to use a petroleum based product like aquaphor to protect the skin for a bit, and that my problematic nipple shouldn't actually be a problem when it comes to breast feeding.

I go back in 2 weeks. We had the option of coming in next week, but it's going to be such a busy week already and the only thing that could change is more effacement and/or dilation. Of course if anything happens before then I am to come into labor and delivery to be checked out.


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you, you girls are seriously awesome! You've made me feel a lot better!! Thanks for the support :) 

Jess- you are handling everything so well!! With all your limitations and things, I give you soooo much credit. I pray the pain gods are kind to you during labor!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do! Thought I'd pop on quickly and let you all know that DH and I sat down this evening and had a looong talk. I'm 100% quitting my job at 38 weeks and staying at home to raise Luca and Alfie/Oscar/Jack/Charlie, and we've agreed on at least one more baby. I was sure this would be our last and was trying to make the most of every last second but he's talked me round :rofl:

Yay for being a SAHM :dance: I love it. 
When would you guys start trying again after Alfie/Oscar/Jack/Charlie is born?

I still remember like yesterday you describing your first time having sex after birth and it being over as soon as dh touched your cervix :rofl:



Jrepp said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well Dani.
> 
> Cheryl, if you do drive around with the pineapple, please post pics. I also like Saywer and Leo... I do however like Saywer more if I had to choose between the two.
> 
> Jamie, I'm so sorry your Dr was a total bitch. Hey my opinion at least. Some women gain lots of weight and others don't. Everyone cannot be rated the same. If we could then I'm sure TTC and everything else about pregnancy would be so much easier to understand. You are not a bad mom hun and I'm sure you are not causing any harm to Sienna :hugs:
> 
> I've just accepted to go with the flow and not worry about this whole when will baby come becuase I don't have control over it anyway. What will be will be and I'm close to having him so whatever way he gets here will be fine with me as long as he gets here safely.
> I'm having the worst af and lower back ache at the moment but no contractions. The back ache is worse than the af pain... again I pray please no back labour :haha:
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone's posts :hugs:
> 
> Pam - the back ache could actually be a sign that you are in the early labor stage. Some women don't even realize the pain they are feeling is contractions because it's just a back ache. When are you to see the doctor again?Click to expand...

Sadly the back ache ended in nothing too. It was really painful and I seeked relief in the form of warm bean bag. Sat on the couch a bit witht he bean bag on my lower back and by the time I fell asleep it was gone.

I do wake up during the night and I become semi aware (half asleep half awake) of tightenings but I'm sure they are just uncomfy BH.

Next appointment at the clinic is @ 40+5 on Thursday. Will be referred to the Dr then and if their scheduling is still the same he'll probably see me on the following Tuesday at 41+3. If there are no labour signs yet I'm sure they'll book me for an induction as they won't allow you to go over 42 weeks.



Jrepp said:


> Afm: had my last pelvic pain appointment until after baby comes, and my 35 week Ob appointment. Both went really well. I do have a separation of the abdominal muscles in my abdomen which can cause some problems during labor, specifically the muscle could tear and leave me with a hernia. She did an injection in my belly and the puedendal nerves to hopefully help with the lightening crotch. I have to have her paged when I go into labor so she can numb me up down there.
> 
> The Ob appointment was quick, painless and thorough. I didn't get the scan because Luke is definitely head down. She said that he is still floating a bit but is pressing on my cervix, which is at 50% effaced. I am not dilating yet though. I will not be getting another scan between now and birth unless something drastic happens, which is fine. He is close to 5.5 pounds right now and on track to be 7-7.5 pounds at birth. The general consensus is that I probably won't make it to 40 weeks but in the event that I do induction is on the fence. At first the doc said that for sure they wouldn't let me go past 40 because of my issues becoming worse the longer he is in there (more chance of hemorrhage) but then said that she spoke with a coworker and we will re evaluate at 39 weeks because induction is incredibly painful and I can't have the epidural to help me cope. I still want the induction regardless of the pain because it's going to hurt either way. Oh, she said that colostrum shouldn't burn the nips and to use a petroleum based product like aquaphor to protect the skin for a bit, and that my problematic nipple shouldn't actually be a problem when it comes to breast feeding.
> 
> I go back in 2 weeks. We had the option of coming in next week, but it's going to be such a busy week already and the only thing that could change is more effacement and/or dilation. Of course if anything happens before then I am to come into labor and delivery to be checked out.

I'm glad your appointments went well and I agree with Jamie, I really do admire you with all the limitations and pains you've gone through so far you have always taken it in your stride.

Hoping your deliver will go smooth when the time comes.


----------



## startd

Can't keep up with everyone, so hope everyone is feeling as healthy, comfortable and rested as possible.

Kirsty, it sounds like it was a productive chat, and lovely that you'll be able to spend that time with your kids

Jess, you're getting close! Need to leave some of it to the hands of fate now

Pam - don't feel embarrassed. It must be excruciating having lost the plug, and just waiting for labour to start. You're holding up well. Sounds like he's a nice stubborn wee one, who'll do things when he's ready! I hope it starts for you soon. You must be very ready to just give him a cuddle and have the birth over


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pam - I think it'll be at least a year before we can realistically decide when we're going to start trying for another. DH wants to startstraight away but says he understands that my body needs a break. 

I'm putting DH on a sex ban from birth-3 months pp. I don't know how women physically do it after 2 weeks of giving birth! :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Can't keep up with everyone, so hope everyone is feeling as healthy, comfortable and rested as possible.
> 
> Kirsty, it sounds like it was a productive chat, and lovely that you'll be able to spend that time with your kids
> 
> Jess, you're getting close! Need to leave some of it to the hands of fate now
> 
> Pam - don't feel embarrassed. It must be excruciating having lost the plug, and just waiting for labour to start. You're holding up well. Sounds like he's a nice stubborn wee one, who'll do things when he's ready! I hope it starts for you soon. You must be very ready to just give him a cuddle and have the birth over

I am ready for cuddles but I think he is as stubborn as his dad and you are right... If he is anything like his dad he will do it when he wants. I'm in for a lifetime of torture with these two :rofl:



Kirsty3051 said:


> Pam - I think it'll be at least a year before we can realistically decide when we're going to start trying for another. DH wants to startstraight away but says he understands that my body needs a break.
> 
> I'm putting DH on a sex ban from birth-3 months pp. I don't know how women physically do it after 2 weeks of giving birth! :haha:

Your poor DH will probably not last that long :haha: At least you know you are super fertile so whenever you guys are ready it will happen quickly :D

Your probably going to have to look into smep etc to get him a girl you know or he might be convincing you after each boy to try some more haha


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sat with my husband now. He's said I need to take your advice or he's going to start buying Luca dresses :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree, Jess is amazing continuing to press on with everything she has to face :bodyb: I'm over here whining because my cankles ache :dohh: 

Pam I think I'm with ya on the 'what happens will happen' mindset :thumbup: I was super duper anxious for Matthew to arrive (and still am!) but realize that everyone is different with pregnancy - which is really cool to see on here amongst us all - and your body will do what it wants when it's ready.

I have been pretty miserable all week with backache, feet and ankles swollen and aching, being tired and my little sugar drop scare. I took an hour nap as soon as I got home yesterday which seemed to help a lot. I wore black leggings and layered two maternity tanks today for work. Super comfy! My maternity jeans and top were uncomfortable and annoying yesterday. It's Friday, payday and our shower is in two days :yippee: The dresser my mom ordered for us arrived yesterday and OH's mom dropped off the travel set :happydance:

 ​
The changing topper piece for the dresser is supposed to come today. Hoping the replacement piece to the crib arrives before the bedding set next week so we can set everything up! OH is at orientation for the new job this morning. Cannot wait for him to start working again...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Love the travel set, Jyllian! :)
I feel your backache pain (literally!) and leggings are def a good pick for comfy clothes! I have been living in leggings! Well, when I go out that is. While I'm at home, I'm always wearing sweats. Something about the way my jeans rub my belly makes me feel sick. Its strange. 
And yay for your shower!! :dance: Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry ive been MIA ladies! We have a chatty bunch here & its been hard to keep up with everything through the MS. I feel like I've missed so much! I'll have to go back about 15 pages to catch up some :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Love your new picture Jyllian :rofl: and the travel system! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies! And Mary omigosh isn't this a fast moving thread sometimes?! I was surprised I only had like a page and a half to read since yesterday afternoon and I didn't get on BnB til later in the morning today :wacko: 

Just putting my thoughts out here... not really a rant but... ok it is I guess! OH's mother has been saying stuff to us in regards to items we need for the baby/nursery. Like, earlier this week she told us NOT to go buy the glider/ottoman set we want (and have on our registry) because she can get us one used for cheap. OH even made a disappointed noise when she said that. He picked out the glider and we both really like it. And earlier on in the pregnancy she told us NOT to buy a diaper pail because she either has a used one already or can get a used one. She also recently told us not to get another car seat if we needed one because she got a used one of those too - and added that it's not recalled or anything like that. I was like, no we don't need one but will buy an extra base for the new one we get. And when she was looking through our registry lists earlier this week she was like "Ugh, can't I just get all this stuff from garage sales?!" She did get the travel set we wanted, *new* off our registry, and even got like 25% off with a coupon. It's just like seriously? :saywhat: Telling us what not to buy... I understand where she's coming from and appreciate the gesture but there's certain items OH and I chose that we want to have. I think Jess told me awhile back that whatever isn't purchased off our registry at Target we get a discount on so that will help, plus I'm sure we will get a few gift cards at the shower.

I'm not sure what all she has at her house but when OH and I were in bed the other night he brought up how hectic my mornings will be taking both kids to school and dropping Cameron off with a sitter. I said that it won't be too bad considering either my mom or his can just come over to our house to watch the baby. He said that his mom would most likely take Cameron to her house, as she won't want to sit around at ours. So then I brought up how I wasn't too comfortable with that, being there's two pit bulls at her house. He said she wouldn't let the dogs around the baby and I added that I'm also not OK with our baby being there due to his brother and sister smoking weed inside. He said that I'd have to take all that up with his mom. Uh, there's nothing to "take up" really. Guess we will cross that bridge when the times comes...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Kirsty*
Uhm... no not the dresses for Luca :haha: 

*Jyllian*
It is so much fun when the nursery things start to come together. I cannot wait for pics of when everything is done. The items you have so far is awesome. Also cannot wait for that shower :dance:

Regarding OH's mom... I would be annoyed by it too. Some things are okay 2nd hand or used but come on man allow the baby a few NEW things too.
I also agree, there is nothing to take up with her regarding Cameron going to her house. It is NOT suitable for a baby to be supervised in a house where she cannot even control fully grown adults and stop them from smoking weed. So in my opinion how can you trust her not to let the dogs near him etc. Plus why should you take it up with her? His mom so he can put his foot down and tell her what is best for HIS son


----------



## MamaBunny2

She is totally OK with them smoking weed (or whatever else) in the house, so yeah I trust her at our house but not so much with what could happen at hers... Oh and I also forgot to include that she told us NOT to buy the reclining booster chair/highchair we have on our registry as she can get one used :growlmad: Ugh...

Omigawwwwwd I can so relate to this! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJb...outube.com/watch?v=RJb4w7evK1s&has_verified=1

(Don't worry, it's not PORN :dohh: Not sure why it's titled that... it's from a funny movie - Knocked Up)​


----------



## Twinsie

Hahah that's a funny video! I've seen that movie and didn't remember that scene. Hilarious. DH is the same way! And I am not even that big yet lol. 

I agree, let the baby have new things! At least for safety reasons on the car seat.. Other things can be used. And I also think OH should be the one to tell his mom.. But if he doesn't agree with you then I dont know. 

Pam- glad you're still able to sleep! I'm sure your patience is thin! It's gotta be soon! Has to be!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

22 week bump! Def got bigger!


----------



## Twinsie

Flipped


----------



## MamaBunny2

Adorable bump Jamie! You defo have nothing to worry about in the weight department, in my opinion :thumbup: So cute!

The dresser topper came!



My mom was confused, as she thought it was the changing pad. I explained that this holds that pad, turning the dresser into a changing table then can be easily removed. 

I also wanna get one of these cube storage things for the nursery, as my DS1 and DD have their own to match their bedrooms:

https://scene7.targetimg1.com/is/image/Target/17424405_Alt01?wid=480&hei=480

I am gonna be so anxious to go buy some other things for the nursery after our shower Sunday!!!



Random fact I just saw online: _Almost 70% of pregnancies among unmarried are unplanned._

Cameron is a part of the 30%. I think 7 months of trying, temping, testing and OPKs qualifies as a planned pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We bought a storage cube for the new baby's room but haven't set it up yet. :shrug: no motivation whatsoever


----------



## MamaBunny2

I think it'll work nice for storing things beside the changing dresser. I'll probably get 5 fabric cubes to use then leave 4 of em open as shelves :thumbup:

Speaking of 'no motivation' I guess because OH had to get up early this morning and go to orientation for a few hours means that he will be sitting on his phone on Facebook for the remainder of the day while I'm at work instead of trying to get the nursery closet doors painted or hung or anything at all :growlmad: I'm so annoyed.


----------



## froggyfrog

That's really adorable jyllian! DH and I started trying before we got married. We started trying Feb of 2010, and got married the following October


----------



## Twinsie

Aw thanks jyllian:hugs: 

We got a very similar dresser and changing table topper but in white :thumbup:

Storage unit looks good ! We have one already that I use for clothes now but I'm thinking of buying the fabric boxes too and putting it in what will be the kids playroom.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jamie.... where is the weight your Dr was bitching over??? I truly cannot see it! Your bump is adorable!!!!

Just FYI... at the time of posting Pamela was still pregnant :rofl:


----------



## loveyajmc

So, I started my period. Right before the back pain was horrible. I couldn't even stand up at work without putting my weight on my arms while using the copy machine. Even sitting down hurt. My back pain is never like this before my period. Then 2 days later I started my period. It was on 2 days and then off 2 days and then the back pain started again just not as worse and then I started bleeding again for one day and then stopped and hasn't returned for the last two days. This isn't normal for me. I am usually a 7 dayer. Start spotting and then full on and then slow down to a fast halt on day 7. I'm usually a 32-35 day cycle as well and this time the bleeding came at CD 29. My cervix is so high I cannot feel it and other than lowering once has stayed high during the bleeding and even now. Also I have lots of cm. I'm not holding out hope really that it is implantation bleeding, just confused and can't call for an appointment until Monday. Any ideas?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Okay so this is something that is literally driving me insane!! As you all know by now I live in a small town and I am hiding now. LITERALLY every 2nd person that sees me asks me and it is now frustrating beyond words. I mean if I knew when he was going to come I would have told you DAMMIT! :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/HSvBjfM.jpg


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry your dealing with that Jyllian. :( I completely get where your coming from, not wanting the baby somewhere other than your home. Thats a big reason I'm a SAHM. I just couldn't cross that bridge of letting anyone watch Aiden. I mean, I trust my mother 100% but she works all day so that clearly wouldn't have worked out. I know you'll figure out something that your comfortable with.
As for the used baby items, its def a nice gesture but she shouldn't be telling you what you can or cannot buy. Me personally, there's many baby items that I will not take used, only because of puke, poop, etc. that gets all over everything. I couldn't imagine giving anyone aidens used car seat after he was done! LOL. It was a mess! Get what you and OH want and if she has a bunch of extra stuff, thats fine...Itll be good for extra back-up's but dont let her stop you from getting the things YOU want. 
We had a pitbul when aiden was born and he loved aiden to pieces! Unless her dogs aren't well trained, I don't think Cameron will be in any danger with them around from time to time. Funny story...One night Aiden and I fell asleep on the living room floor together and in the a.m he wasn't next to me... I FREAKED out... And after looking around a little bit, I found him in my pitbuls bed, all curled up with him! LOL! Although I was scared to death when I woke up, that was the cutest thing I have ever seen! That dog would have done any and everything for Aiden & all of my nieces and nephews that were aidens age. (They were all under 1 at that time.) Pitbuls get bad names because of people who train them to be mean but they're big babies, truly. I'm not trying to tell you how to feel, at all, I just thought I'd share that in my experience, pitbuls are great family dogs. Of course she would need to make sure they don't jump on the baby and such though. As for the weed, thats a whole other story though. I wouldn't be happy about that either. I know you'll get it all worked out. You did great with your DS & DD, I bet you'll be even more of a super Mom this time around! Like they say, third times a charm! :haha: And id make my DH talk to his Mom about everything but that depends on how comfortable you are speaking your mind to her. 


(This was supposed to be posted about 4hrs ago, until I randomly passed out! LOL. Sorry for the delay!)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hahaha, Pam, I love that pic! Hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, that cube storage is almost exactly the one I want! LOVE IT! Its amazing how much you can store in it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

loveyajmc said:


> So, I started my period. Right before the back pain was horrible. I couldn't even stand up at work without putting my weight on my arms while using the copy machine. Even sitting down hurt. My back pain is never like this before my period. Then 2 days later I started my period. It was on 2 days and then off 2 days and then the back pain started again just not as worse and then I started bleeding again for one day and then stopped and hasn't returned for the last two days. This isn't normal for me. I am usually a 7 dayer. Start spotting and then full on and then slow down to a fast halt on day 7. I'm usually a 32-35 day cycle as well and this time the bleeding came at CD 29. My cervix is so high I cannot feel it and other than lowering once has stayed high during the bleeding and even now. Also I have lots of cm. I'm not holding out hope really that it is implantation bleeding, just confused and can't call for an appointment until Monday. Any ideas?

Have you tested just to check? At my first u/s, they showed me a pool of blood in my uterus which was from implantation ans they said its VERY common. I'd see what the test has to say. Good luck!


----------



## Jrepp

It's been a rough day ladies but I figured out the knife taser feeling.....Luke has a light saber and is practicing his Jedi moves


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahaha Jess, little bugger has you going now :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Good Morning All :hi: and welcome to this week's edition of 

*40 AND STILL GOING STRONG*​
Boy do I have a treat for you ladies this week. Here are just some of the stories you can expect to find in this week's edition

* Yes that is af cramps and No they won't be turning into contractions any time soon
* 10 Easy DIY tips on getting the perfect Vagina Split
* How to NOT go into labour before your Due Date
* How to hide from nosey neighbours that think you are hiding the baby you had and still look 40 weeks pregnant
* How to ensure that perfect lower back ache - constantly
* Want to wake up with swolen achy fingers? Here is what you need to do

BUT WAIT!!! THAT IS NOT ALL!! 
If you call and place your order today for this week's edition I'll throw in some free bump(er) stickers :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/J1pw1TS.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1vU8Ju4h.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/QUYyMmUh.jpg

Telephone lines are now open to take your calls :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

*May i add these Pam?*




https://i60.tinypic.com/f4kzu1.png

https://i57.tinypic.com/1zqsm0j.png





​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pam :rofl: 

I have tonnes of pictures I want to share on this thread but have no idea how to from my phone :cry:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

You ladies are welcome to add some more stickers... the more the merrier :D

I'll do a bump pic soon. It is almost 13h00 and I'm going to have lunch and then bath and take my pj's off


----------



## mdscpa

Get that bump photo going asap you never know when you might go into labour... :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahaha, Jess! The force is strong with this one :D

Aww Pam! i am sorry you are still pregnant but hope he comes soon!!!!


----------



## startd

Haha love the watermelon one! The constant texting would be so annoying - it's a bit like when people keep asking if you're nearly ready when you're running late....I'd be ready a lot faster if you stopped interrupting!

Pam, hopefully when he decides to make his move, it will be a quick process


----------



## melewen

Pam my friend posted this and I thought it was hysterical

https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com/

I'm having such a time second-guessing the name Sawyer as that is what DH is leaning towards and some girls have told me it is "trendy!" First Harper and now Sawyer.. Le sigh. We picked both based off actual, yanno, books with pages.. Seeing as we are in the Deep South and that's why mama went to college.. But now it's "trendy"! Ugh. And there are a lot of people naming their girls Sawyer which to me does NOT compute. So it's making me nervous! The point of naming him Sawyer would not at all to be "Sawyer M."... I want to avoid that at all costs, bleh!

Speaking of the little nameless bugger he's been getting quite big or just maybe his butt is lately?! He is poking his bong booty out of my belly all the time and it's hysterical.. Once we determined it was a butt and not a head.. I like to poke it and don't want to be poking him in the eye!!

Had my GD test yesterday and met with my OB and talked about my birth plan. She is on board with all of it (!!!) and even told me she has a personal streak she keeps up with of avoiding c sections. That made me feel sooo much better. I'm starting to visit other OB's in the practice now to develop a tiny relationship with each since the odds of my doc developing our little lion cub are not in our favor! 

Oh!! And finally got some answers from that client. They are working on getting me everything I need to shoot through the end of December (!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo: :headspin:) and soon!! I'm so incredibly stoked. If I can get all of that done somehow I will be able to really relax and just be with baby for a LONG time! Guess it was worth waiting for!


----------



## Twinsie

Hahaha Pam! I'm so sorry you're still pregnant and ppl are being annoying!! Come on baby, time to come out now! Mommys cooked you long enough!!

Hooray Cheryl!!! That's fantastic news! So glad for you!! And that's tough about sawyer. I don't want a popular name either, so I get it!!! I def don't think Leo is trending. Jack has been lately too so maybe Leo is the way to go!? And that's awesome about your dr! 

Siena is kicking like crazy today!! So far DH hasn't been able to feel her but I think he will be able to now! Of course he's not home when she's being super active! Maybe later!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I wore skinny jeans today. We went to get some food bits that I forgot to pick up during the week and the bloody button pinged down the aisle :blush: 2hrs later and my husband is still laughing.


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww Pam. I hope Matthew comes soon! I know you're eager to see him, but remember it is perfectly normal for babies to come after their due dates. My mom had 3 kids, and we were all late. Maybe he is just too comfy in there! 

Cheryl, I know exactly what you mean with names! I will love a name, then find out everyone else out there loves it too and have to put it on the "no" list instead of the "yes" list. I want my child to have a unique name.. But not TOO unique if you know what I mean. 

Haha Kirsty. No shame in that! Baby just needs more room and wanted to let you know. :)

Over here, doing well. Hoping this cycle moves along quickly so we can try again. My boss has been fantastic through this all, telling me to take time off and not count it as PTO. Sometimes it helps having a woman boss who gets it. :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michelle, glad you are doing ok considering.
I think I love your boss :)

I've used up my internet for the month on my laptop so I'll update on my phone. Apologies in advance if I go quiet, I just want to make sure there is enough data on my phone to update you when I go into labour


----------



## Kirsty3051

You're all very quiet today. I've come to the conclusion that Pam is the social glue that holds this thread together. What are we going to do when she coughs out a baby?! There's no Daphne left to pick up the slack :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

I know! I know Jyllian has her shower today. I can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Twinsie

Hi ladies! Im here! Still fighting off this sinus infection and being a complete bum all weekend! 

Pam- how are you feelingggg???!!!???

J- hope you have/had a great shower!!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm here too, just hanging out at home getting my planner printed off. I'm almost done with it.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sort of here. I've written until my fingers are sore today, so fresh out of steam


----------



## cutieq

Also here. No real update for me. I had an exhausting weekend and I'm plum tired.


----------



## Wishing1010

I am here! Pretty much finished nursery and am exhausted. Resting up for my last week of work now. Eek!!!!


----------



## startd

Wow Kenna! That's come around quickly. Hope you enjoy the last week. Would love to see a picture of the nursery.

I've just organised the date of the baby shower, and I'm enjoying starting to put the nursery etc together. My DH is pretty excited, as apparently last night he could hear all these noises coming from my stomach, so he put his hands on my belly and enjoyed feeling the little man having a party in there. I slept through the whole thing haha.

I'm heading off interstate for a work conference tomorrow so will be pretty quiet on here. Hope everyone is going well


----------



## Twinsie

Kenna I can't believe you're 38 weeks!! I've been so focused on Pam, your EDD snuck up on me! Good luck with your last week! How are you feeling?

Jess- would you mind sharing ur planner? On fb or here ? I'm gonna be a SAHM too so I'm curious what organization ideas you came up with! 

Pam- how are youuuu!?!? 

J- how was ur shower?


----------



## Jrepp

I don't mind Jamie. I'll take some photos and share them with you. I plan to do a whole blog post about it too (even though the ladies in the blog world think that planning is going to go out the window when the little guy comes). It's pretty much just a monthly and weekly planners for life, blog and youtube, as well as a cheat sheet for emergency contact info and address book, and a monthly tracker of when bills are due and how much they are. I have a separate planner for baby tracking that I based off of the app I shared with you guys on facebook.


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna - happy 38 weeks!!!! Last TWW of this pregnancy :yipee: FX Shelby comes soon.


Cheryl - happy 28 weeks.... You really are in the last tri.... :dance:


Laura - happy 14 weeks.... FX you've got you fingers back to normal again.... Read in your journal why they got sore... Hopefully you'll get a positive response.


Pam - Really crossing my fingers that Matthew comes as soon as he's able....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi, sorry for being quiet. No internet at home and working sparingly with data on my phone till the 1st. I will try to check in with you ladies and promise to update you as soon as something happens.

Happy 38 weeks Kenna and enjoy the last few days at work. Glad nursery is ready :)

Fi, enjoy your trip and have fun with all the shower planning and nursery setup.

Urgh!!!! I know I'm missing posts here but struggling to remember whst I've read :blush:

AFM: I feel like glue :rofl: I am struggling to sleep now more than ever with Matthew getting bigger and turning hurts a lot. 

I'm frustrated like it is nobody's business. The neighbours are constantly here asking about baby, every person that sees me in the shop asks, friends and family calling and texting... I really do understand that they mean well and are excited BUT come on people give me some rest!!! If I knew when he was coming I would update them and if he was here I would not be hiding him... sorry for the rant.


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, ladies! It snuck up on me too!!!! Thank goodness we are ready! DH and I installed the carseat base as well. Feeling crampy and tons of pressure. And omg my boobs hurt so bad I want to die. They were fine until yes


----------



## Wishing1010

Sorry my phone posted lol. Since yesterday was what i was trying to say! 

Pam, I am sorry you are so frustrated! People can be so strange!!!!

Happy 28 weeks, Cheryl!


----------



## Wishing1010

startd said:


> Wow Kenna! That's come around quickly. Hope you enjoy the last week. Would love to see a picture of the nursery.
> 
> I've just organised the date of the baby shower, and I'm enjoying starting to put the nursery etc together. My DH is pretty excited, as apparently last night he could hear all these noises coming from my stomach, so he put his hands on my belly and enjoyed feeling the little man having a party in there. I slept through the whole thing haha.
> 
> I'm heading off interstate for a work conference tomorrow so will be pretty quiet on here. Hope everyone is going well

Aww that is so cute!!!! Glad DH is so excited :) Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## startd

Kenna, must feel so real with the car seat base installed etc. Crazy! 

Pam, clearly you are hiding the baby. Reminds me of something that happened at work recently. We run a special needs dance group, and we worked out that if we put steel bins on stage as props we could also clue the kids in to where they need to stand. My ordering went something like this:

Me: "I'd like to order 14 tin bins please"
Sales: "Sure.... 14 is a lot"
Me: "Yes, I have 14 kids"
Sales: "....right. You can get the size up for only 10 cents more"
Me: "No thanks, I need the kids to carry them and get in them, so the bigger ones will be too heavy"
Sales: "um...ok"

A few seconds later I clued in to what this conversation must sound like and had to quickly explain that I wasn't genuinely planning to walk my 14 children somewhere with a bin and then make them get in them!

oops.


----------



## aidensmommy1

:rofl: That tin story just made me laugh out loud! Haha!


Sorry I've been so quiet ladies...I haven't had much to say lately and I feel selfish complaining about MS so I've just been reading what you all are up to for the most part. Lifes been pretty boring over here, lol. Its been raining for like a week straight. Poor Aiden. Hopefully he'll be able to have some outdoor fun ASAP. 

-I have my first bump pics...I just need to get them up here! Ugh. I've been trying but of course my phone won't cooperate! I'll probably have to ask someone for help.

Also, Aiden used up pretty much all of my internet data until the 7th (!!!!) so that's another reason I have been/will be a bit quiet in here. I'll be back on as much as I can as soon as I can! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry your so frustrated, Pam. I literally can feel your frustration.. I was 3 days late with Aiden and I still remember exactly how I felt. I was so stressed & wanted him to come so bad that when my bff went into labor 5 days before me, I cried and could talk to her at first, lol. You'll feel better the second Matthew comes and I hope that happens ASAP! Id be surprised if its much longer. I had almost no labor signs and then BAM, I was in labor the next a.m. Hopefully it happens over night for you too. FX!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, there is nothing wrong with complaining about ms so don't feel bad. We are all happy to be pregnant and all that but nobody likes to feek like crap all the time :hugs:

I took a looooooong bath ti unwind and decided to shave my legs and the "garden" I have to admit that I have done well and for the record some of the moves I pulled to get the job done should totally go into the Karmasutra books :rofl:

I've peed since a few times and all ok, jyst went again and noticing red blood spots. Urgh I think I'm going to clean my hands nicely and do an internal check because I have no other means of determining whether I cut myself or if I am starting a show :shrug:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and Fi, that story is soooooo funny :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Pam I'm so sorry you're dealing with annoying people that are overly anxious for Matthew's arrival :hugs: I cannot imagine how you're feeling right now! You girls crack me up though, the photos are hilarious :rofl: Love that you are keeping your sense of humor through it all :thumbup:

Mary we totally plan on getting the stuff WE chose and want, regardless of what his mom _thinks_ we should do :thumbup: As far as pitbulls, I don't dislike the breed... it's the size of the dog and also yes, the fear that either one may jump on the baby or a piece of furniture he is laying on or something and cause a terrible accident. OH had one and he jumped all the time, scratched my daughter pretty bad and not a dog I'd want around my infant. DH's brother's one dog it hyper as well, jumping on the furniture and such. I'd rather not have the stress and worry.

Cheryl sorry you're having a difficult time with a name for maybe/maybe-not Sawyer. I do like Leo as well. A childhood friend of mine named her son Leo but that's the only one I know of I believe... You'll settle on something eventually :thumbup: So glad to hear everything else is coming together birth and career-wise! Don't you just love feeling little baby booty poking up? Cameron pushes his little rump up under my left rib and I pat it sometimes :laugh2:

Kirsty that's hilarious :rofl: My skinnies are getting pretty uncomfortable now. They have a short belly band on em and it digs just above my pubic area. There's no way I can wear anything with buttons!

Michelle I'm glad to hear you're doing well and that's amazingly kind of your boss to be so understanding :hugs:

So Saturday - the day before our shower - we had major rain, wind and flooding alllllll day. My 3 hour GD test was that morning and I woke up to find that our sump pump wasn't working and water was filling up the basin fast. OH took me and the kids to the hospital, where they were running behind and here I was tired, stressed and starving. Finally got called in for my first poke and OH took off to fix our pump issue. Luckily, his grandparents had a spare they allowed us to use. My mom came by the hospital to sit with the kids and I while OH was gone. After the pump issue was fixed OH returned for my last couple pokes (I had two on each arm total). I treated myself to a mani/pedi then we met my mom to get the rest of the shower supplies.

Sunday's weather wasn't terrible, just a bit windy, and we were able to successfully have the Baby-Q outside! Overall we definitely lucked out, considering we were originally going to have the shower on Saturday :wacko:



Spoiler
      

The best part of the day, along with sharing it with close family and friends, was seeing OH's face light up as he opened the gifts. I let him do it all, as the shower really was intended for him. We got some very nice things and Cameron's nursery is starting to slowly fill up.



Spoiler
 

Still waiting on the crib replacement part and the bedding is scheduled to arrive this week. OH and I will use money and gift cards we got from the shower to purchase additional items we still need :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here is an article and some photos of the weather in the downtown area where our shower was:

https://www.sanduskyregister.com/news/weather/8755546​


----------



## melewen

Pam ugh! I wish the people in your town would leave you alone. What good does it do them asking?! Especially if they see you out.. Like "oh actually I'm 9 cm right now so I hope you can catch!!" I need Matthew to hold off just until your data refreshes so we can get lots of updates though :rofl:

Daphne can you believe Adam is over 2 weeks old now?! Not exactly a TWW but isn't that crazy how many two weeks we endured trying to get preggers and you just went through over two weeks with your son?! :cry: awwww

Kenna I can't believe how close you are either!! And Jess! Wow. Glad you got everything done for shelbys room. I was thinking of putting the car seat in our car now because there is no room for it in the house :haha:

Jyllian I'm so glad your shower went great!! Glad to hear OH had a good time too :thumbup: so exciting to be getting so close and able to finish up with everything Cameron needs. Seems like just a few more things and the nursery will be close!

Fi that story is hilarious. When I read it I actually thought you were messing with the guy and then I realized.. Hahaha. I LOL'd

So I think DH MIGHT be deciding on Leo.... We talked about Sawyer being somehow sort of "trendy" apparently and especially for girls and it has made me nervous. It seems meaningless to name him Sawyer if our intentions are lost to it just being a trendy name. Just like Harper! Bleh. But Leo would be so cute and I actually feel very comfortable calling him Leo in there, more so than Sawyer. DH just wants a "longer name" for his birth certificate even though I told him it doesn't need to be like that. Leo is a more popular name on the registrars than Leonard or Leon or anything like that anyway!

Our glider came this weekend!! I loooove it and can't wait to sit in it more. It's so comfy, and we definitely made the right decision. It's all janked up by the crib right now til we paint this week then we can finally start sort of setting up the nursery. I'm nervous about shelves and cubbies and whatnot, not having a clue what we'll need and not really being able to tell until all the big pieces are in order. We definitely need somewhere to put the cloth diapers that is easy to reach since we already have soooo many and I don't want to be bending down constantly at the dresser. I figure a shelf up above there would work, with some wire baskets for the diapers.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I wonder if Kenna will go into labor before Pam?! :shrug: And Jess is up next for the coffee emoji :coffee: I think I'm fresh out of coffee waiting on Pam :laugh2: It's so amazing how each one of our bodies works in it's own way... to conceive, how we grow and carry the baby, symptoms we have and how we go into labor and birth.

Cheryl I cannot wait to go purchase our glider. I see it every time we go to the store... just staring at me. Now OH and I can do some shopping for Cameron and I know how much he loves that! He's too excited.

I went through our registry and the items we currently have or are waiting on delivery of to determine what we will still need:

crib mattress pad
receiving blankets*
changing pad
swing
diaper bag
boppy cover*
bottles - munchkin latch, playtex ventaire, nuby*
petroleum jelly
powder
rash cream
diaper pail
pail liners
bibs
scratch mittens
socks
burp cloths
white onsies*
cube storage
laundry detergent
baby dish liquid
soothie pacifier*
bath thermometer
extra crib sheets
tub
crib mattress
monitor
glider and ottoman
safety swabs
health and grooming kit
pack n play changing pads
pack n play pad cover

The * items are ones we have but I'd like extra as backup :wacko:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh! Rant...

SO I had posted a nice photo of OH and I standing outside the shower venue and some asshat had the nerve to comment "Is he pregnant too?".

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:​
OH dealt with being overweight and teased throughout his school years then lost the weight in recent years and put a lot back on after we met. He struggles with it and makes comments to me here and there. I always assure him that I love him the way he was and is, but even more so now as he's really grown into a wonderful man and will be an amazing daddy to Cameron. His weight means nothing to me, however if he really wants to adjust his lifestyle for health reasons I will support and encourage him but never push him to do so. He's already quit smoking cigarettes and using chewing tobacco for over a month now which has been amazing! Some people just have no common sense or filter. Regardless of man or women, pregnant or not, super skinny or larger... some things just don't need to be said. OH has dealt with comments before and seems to even more now that I'm pregnant, as people like to address his weight in conjunction with the pregnancy.

His buddies say stuff, my mom has made comments and I see people on Facebook make comments. I nearly made a super hormonal, defensive remarks back at the guy but instead just deleted his stupid comment.

:gun::gun::gun:​


----------



## loveyajmc

aidensmommy1 said:


> Have you tested just to check? At my first u/s, they showed me a pool of blood in my uterus which was from implantation ans they said its VERY common. I'd see what the test has to say. Good luck!

I have tested with my strips and they are negative. I'm still having sore breasts, now I'm having metalic like blood taste in my mouth and my cervix is so high I can't reach it with lots of cm. I'm so confused right now...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't believe somebody would say that about your DH! Okay, maybe a close friend could get away with making a joke like that but a random Facebook person?! Rude!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sorry I'm super chatty today but feeling pretty good and just in a good mood!

I got the call from the doctor's office...



:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
Ordered this today for Cameron:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51l2H9gt1rL._SY300_.jpg​
We had similar on our registry that no one purchased and I thought it was cute because it has monkeys on it which is kinda the "theme" we've been going with. Hope OH likes it because he chose a Baby Einstein one for our registry. I had this sent in his name and haven't told him :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

If Matthew doesn't hurry up and if my body doesn't slow down, Luke might just make it out first lol! I've been having tons of contractions today and constant lightening crotch. I have more to say but can't think right now


----------



## startd

Jyllian - I'm so glad the shower went well! Congrats on no GD, and the monkeys are very cute

Mary - I hope the MS is easing. Don't worry about complaining - it is rubbish!

Cheryl - I'm glad you're feeling more settled on the name. Leo is very cute.

Pam - nice work on the gardening!

Jess - I hope you feel more comfortable today

I'm so hungry.....


----------



## Jrepp

Did you guys see the big uproar on Tommee Tippee bottles because they came out with a rainbow colored bottle set? All these people are like "I'm never buying Tommee Tippee again." I'm like who cares, I would love a set of rainbow colored bottles. It would thrill me to no end because I like rainbows.


----------



## Twinsie

Jess I didn't heR that but I love rainbows too! People are too much!!! I can't stand stuff like that, if it doesn't affect you, why do you care so much?! Sheesh.


----------



## Wishing1010

That is horrible, Jyllian. So rude!!!!


----------



## melewen

Damn, intolerant people having babies! Just what the world needs more of. Smh!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey, hopefully their kids will be less bigoted than they are


----------



## Jrepp

Speaking of which: I had a comment on my blog post about my birth plan. This person was like "so it's ok for you to not want your genitals cut during child birth but your sons penis is fair game for genital mutilation in a circumsicion?" I deleted the comment but got pretty angry.


----------



## laurac1988

meh people's opinions are different. Leave them to it. You don't need to justify yourself to "anonymous"


----------



## Kirsty3051

Internet people just love to argue about anything and everything :shrug:


----------



## melewen

True. There's a huge difference between an episiotomy and circumcision. It's the same in our birth plan as yours!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dh's cousin commented on fb as well about being gay is a sin blah blah blah. He us such a negative asshole!! I have no problems with anyone and would love rainbow bottles too!!!

Jess, l think most people on here might end up going into labour before me haha. Are the contractions still going? Sorry about tge a-class moron comment on your post. Since when did you start asking their opinion anyway? 

Jyllian, sorry abot the comments about OH, it seems like stink foot in mourh is becoming an epedemic and people should really mind their own business. I love the monkey theme and glad you passed your GD test :dance:

Mary and Laura, how are you ladies doing nausea wise now? Hoping you have had some relief!

My internet will be back up tomorrow and l'll be able to keep up better. For now l think l did okay with updating from pregnant memory haha.

40+3 for me today and no signs of labour.... boo. I think l had a real contraction last night as it was af ans back pain with bump tightening. Confused me though because my bump stayed hard a bit aftr the pain left. Had another one later and timed it for 1 min. Then another 78mins later. Quiet after that :shrug:

We have nice weather today so we took a nice drive along the beach on a gravel road aka "shake the baby out"
Then went for cheesecake and restaurant was on 2nd floor so l did stairs sideways - old wide tale :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

We have Tommee Tippee bottles on our registry and even got a set at the shower. I bet the rainbow colored ones are cute! If I was having a girl I'd so buy them.

*Side note* Just Googled "Tommee Tippee rainbow bottles and apparently they've had colored bottles for some time now. There's a spring color collection and Fiesta Fun Time collection as well from last year.

Jess that's exactly what I did with the stupid comment under the photo of OH and I... DELETE! 

I so cannot wait for him to start work tomorrow... This whole him coming to bed super late and then sleeping in b.s. is ridiculous. Plus, he did absolutely NOTHING productive while I was at work yesterday from 8am-4pm :growlmad: When I got home he was just taping the drywall seams on the ceiling downstairs... prolly so I wouldn't b*tch. Went to the store and I got a drywall sander with vacuum attachment thingy to help keep the dust down in the house. He used it and it works wonders... so far. We don't have a lot to sand really but it needs to be done so I can paint and we can finish that room! 

Like, come on dude... there's ALL the closet doors in our garage that need cut down to size, filled with wood on the bottom, glued and clamped to dry. We have the transition strips needed, one for the downstairs bathroom doorway and living room tile area that can be done. He wants to put an extra outlet in the wall downstairs which would be ideal to do during the day since the power must be off. He has everything he needs... except the ambition to do any of it.

I've accepted for the most part that I can't do a lot of things now. I can help out when needed and I can handle the household stuff (with help from the kids) but I just am not confident in my renovation project skills plus I tire easily. My son helped me take the glass panel out of our front door yesterday and put the screen in it's place. I can prepare the nursery as far as washing everything, putting things away and cleaning. I feel bad I have to tap out of most of the reno stuff but that's what it's come to at this point.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Pardon my spelling, still getting used to typing on touch screen phone :blush:


----------



## cutieq

I second all of this, poo on people and their bonehead opinions. 

We're another day closer to more babies!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Dh doesn't want to have sex.... so my question is if l find someone in town who would do the old pregnant hag would it be seen as cheating or induction :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pammmmm :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:

How are you feeling?

*Edit* I did not see the past few comments :rofl: Pam actually I was telling OH that you have reached your due date and then some and he said your DH better get up in there to get things going!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Getting desperate here!!! The closer l get to my appointment Thursday with no progress the more scared l get about being induced next week.

Lets face it you cannot go pass 42 weeks and they will induce befor sections. Im scared shitless and wish something would give already


----------



## Kirsty3051

Eat pineapple while doing star jumps and then make a hot curry and bounce on your ball :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know easier said than done but tell yourself that it will be alright! I try to keep telling myself that because I'm scared TO DEATH the closer I get to the end and the unknown of how it will all go down... 

I mean, it IS going to be alright! We will all do just fine :thumbup: But still... scared sh*tless!!! I hope I can pull myself together and not go into panic mode when it's time. With my DD I was like OK my water broke, LET'S DO THIS :strong: I can just see with this one I'm gonna starting shrieking and crying and OH will have to drag me to the hospital and force me in, sobbing and nervous as can be... "I DONT WANNA DO IT!!! :brat: :laugh2:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, have you been having sex? That really can help! And going for bumpy rides or bouncing on your ball. Walking also helps. I was doing all of the above when I was late with Aiden and I *think* something worked for me. Remember, I had NO labor pains (besides hardly noticeably BH) until the day of. Not all women get all of the warning signs so you could still go at any time! I'm crossing my fingers thats something happens before your appt on Thursday. I know how hard it is after your EDD has come and gone..Its not fun & in my opinion, it can be worse than the TWW or any other wait in pregnancy! Matthew will be here in no time though! :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Dh doesn't want to have sex.... so my question is if l find someone in town who would do the old pregnant hag would it be seen as cheating or induction :shrug: :rofl:

:rofl: OMG! I love it! You seriously crack me up! Tell your DH to GET ON IT! Look up an article to show him its 100% ok! ;) My OB actually was the one who recommended it when I was late with Aiden. Do it, Do it! :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

HAPPY 36 WEEKS, JESS!! You and Kenna are going to be next, after Pam of course! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kirsty3051 said:


> Internet people just love to argue about anything and everything :shrug:

Very true! It drives me insane! This is pretty much the only site I will socialize on because all of the others were full of negative people. Its sad.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Every time OH and I get frisky in bed I have maaajor cramping/BH/contractions/pain/whothehellknows afterwords usually that subsides within 5-10 minutes. I told him we may wanna stay clear of that (on my end, at least) as I get closer to my due date. I really don't wanna encourage an early arrival... though I'm sure OH would be just fine with it. He's ready for Cameron to be here NOW.


----------



## Wishing1010

Quick update for me: on bedrest until Shelby arrives. Preeclampsia has struck! Another appt Thursday, DH is going to take me. Sad but Shelby is doing great and I am having tons of contractions. Said goodbye to my coworkers and now I am resting.


----------



## cutieq

Rest up honey!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks hun....i will be back on in a bit to catch up with everyone!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Kenna! How is preeclampsia diagnosed? Get lots of rest because little Shelby will be here soon!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:shock: Kenna, l'm glad you got diagnosed, obviously not that you got it though. Rest up and try and enjoy the last bit of pregnancy :hugs: 
Also glad that Shelby is doing well under the circumstances.

At this rate you might even have Shelby before me or better yet we can go into labour together :friends:


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! I didn't progress at all from last week to this as far as effacement and dilation. I think that she will stay put unless they need her to come out.

Jyllian, they did a check of my urine and found some sort of protein (i think that is what they found) and then had me hooked up for monitoring. My legs and feet have been super swollen and my head has been hurting quite a bit. I have gained 5 lbs in a week.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

High BP, swelling and proteins in urine are common signs of pre e

Will someone pleeeeeaaaaasssseeee have sex with me to get this show going :rofl: l am obsessively checking tp and it is driving me nuts lol


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> Sorry I'm super chatty today but feeling pretty good and just in a good mood!
> 
> I got the call from the doctor's office...
> 
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
> Ordered this today for Cameron:
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51l2H9gt1rL._SY300_.jpg​
> We had similar on our registry that no one purchased and I thought it was cute because it has monkeys on it which is kinda the "theme" we've been going with. Hope OH likes it because he chose a Baby Einstein one for our registry. I had this sent in his name and haven't told him :winkwink:

That's the same jumper we have on our registry. I didn't order it yet though because he won't need it until around Christmas time so it can be a Christmas present.



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Dh's cousin commented on fb as well about being gay is a sin blah blah blah. He us such a negative asshole!! I have no problems with anyone and would love rainbow bottles too!!!
> 
> Jess, l think most people on here might end up going into labour before me haha. Are the contractions still going? Sorry about tge a-class moron comment on your post. Since when did you start asking their opinion anyway?
> 
> Jyllian, sorry abot the comments about OH, it seems like stink foot in mourh is becoming an epedemic and people should really mind their own business. I love the monkey theme and glad you passed your GD test :dance:
> 
> Mary and Laura, how are you ladies doing nausea wise now? Hoping you have had some relief!
> 
> My internet will be back up tomorrow and l'll be able to keep up better. For now l think l did okay with updating from pregnant memory haha.
> 
> 40+3 for me today and no signs of labour.... boo. I think l had a real contraction last night as it was af ans back pain with bump tightening. Confused me though because my bump stayed hard a bit aftr the pain left. Had another one later and timed it for 1 min. Then another 78mins later. Quiet after that :shrug:
> 
> We have nice weather today so we took a nice drive along the beach on a gravel road aka "shake the baby out"
> Then went for cheesecake and restaurant was on 2nd floor so l did stairs sideways - old wide tale :rofl:

Yay for interwebs!! Now don't use it all up in one place lol. Sounds like a contraction to me. I have a feeling your labor is going to start suddenly and go quickly. Did you ever reach up in there? Mine haven't slowed but they are less painful than they were the other day. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> We have Tommee Tippee bottles on our registry and even got a set at the shower. I bet the rainbow colored ones are cute! If I was having a girl I'd so buy them.
> 
> *Side note* Just Googled "Tommee Tippee rainbow bottles and apparently they've had colored bottles for some time now. There's a spring color collection and Fiesta Fun Time collection as well from last year.
> 
> Jess that's exactly what I did with the stupid comment under the photo of OH and I... DELETE!
> 
> I so cannot wait for him to start work tomorrow... This whole him coming to bed super late and then sleeping in b.s. is ridiculous. Plus, he did absolutely NOTHING productive while I was at work yesterday from 8am-4pm :growlmad: When I got home he was just taping the drywall seams on the ceiling downstairs... prolly so I wouldn't b*tch. Went to the store and I got a drywall sander with vacuum attachment thingy to help keep the dust down in the house. He used it and it works wonders... so far. We don't have a lot to sand really but it needs to be done so I can paint and we can finish that room!
> 
> Like, come on dude... there's ALL the closet doors in our garage that need cut down to size, filled with wood on the bottom, glued and clamped to dry. We have the transition strips needed, one for the downstairs bathroom doorway and living room tile area that can be done. He wants to put an extra outlet in the wall downstairs which would be ideal to do during the day since the power must be off. He has everything he needs... except the ambition to do any of it.
> 
> I've accepted for the most part that I can't do a lot of things now. I can help out when needed and I can handle the household stuff (with help from the kids) but I just am not confident in my renovation project skills plus I tire easily. My son helped me take the glass panel out of our front door yesterday and put the screen in it's place. I can prepare the nursery as far as washing everything, putting things away and cleaning. I feel bad I have to tap out of most of the reno stuff but that's what it's come to at this point.

Tommee Tippee has tons of colored bottles. I'll share the post via Facebook so you guys can see what I'm talking about. They are adorable. Sorry your oh is being lazy and not getting anything done. Too bad he can't seem to get motivated. I'm proud of you though for slowing down and realizing you can't do everything yourself :)



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Dh doesn't want to have sex.... so my question is if l find someone in town who would do the old pregnant hag would it be seen as cheating or induction :shrug: :rofl:

All you really need is the sperm and an orgasm......see if he'll do his business in a cup so you can squirt it up there and then give yourself a happy ending. I'm sure if you put it like that he would just inject you himself lol



MamaBunny2 said:


> I know easier said than done but tell yourself that it will be alright! I try to keep telling myself that because I'm scared TO DEATH the closer I get to the end and the unknown of how it will all go down...
> 
> I mean, it IS going to be alright! We will all do just fine :thumbup: But still... scared sh*tless!!! I hope I can pull myself together and not go into panic mode when it's time. With my DD I was like OK my water broke, LET'S DO THIS :strong: I can just see with this one I'm gonna starting shrieking and crying and OH will have to drag me to the hospital and force me in, sobbing and nervous as can be... "I DONT WANNA DO IT!!! :brat: :laugh2:

I did a blog post on this exact matter. I'm scared to death about the outcome of all of this.



Wishing1010 said:


> Quick update for me: on bedrest until Shelby arrives. Preeclampsia has struck! Another appt Thursday, DH is going to take me. Sad but Shelby is doing great and I am having tons of contractions. Said goodbye to my coworkers and now I am resting.

That sucks Kenna. Did they give you anything to lower your bp? At least now you can lounge in bed all day guilt free. I will admit all the get your sleep before the baby comes comments on your blog have me all agitated. Lol. Guess I'm in a mood today.



Wishing1010 said:


> Lol! I didn't progress at all from last week to this as far as effacement and dilation. I think that she will stay put unless they need her to come out.
> 
> Jyllian, they did a check of my urine and found some sort of protein (i think that is what they found) and then had me hooked up for monitoring. My legs and feet have been super swollen and my head has been hurting quite a bit. I have gained 5 lbs in a week.

What were your dilation and effacement at?

So instead of going back to bed this morning my iPad and phone went nuts with whackos commenting on my birth plan and choice to have Luke circumsized. I finally changed the settings to having to have a previously approved comment in order to comment without moderation but they took to sending me messages via the contact form. So far I have deleted/spammed 83 comments on the one post. I'm like leave me alone! Your comments aren't going to make me change my mind, nor do I really care what you think. I am proud of myself for just deleting rather than commenting back. But seriously it's no ones decision but mine, my husband and our doctor.


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Will someone pleeeeeaaaaasssseeee have sex with me to get this show going :rofl: l am obsessively checking tp and it is driving me nuts lol

I'm willing to take this one for the team :wave::rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Kirsty3051 said:


> WunnaBubba2 said:
> 
> 
> Will someone pleeeeeaaaaasssseeee have sex with me to get this show going :rofl: l am obsessively checking tp and it is driving me nuts lol
> 
> I'm willing to take this one for the team :wave::rofl:Click to expand...

I haven't had sex in months! I call next! :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Quick update for me: on bedrest until Shelby arrives. Preeclampsia has struck! Another appt Thursday, DH is going to take me. Sad but Shelby is doing great and I am having tons of contractions. Said goodbye to my coworkers and now I am resting.

Feel better, Kenna! :hugs: I'm going to text you in a minute ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

WunnaBubba2 said:


> High BP, swelling and proteins in urine are common signs of pre e
> 
> Will someone pleeeeeaaaaasssseeee have sex with me to get this show going :rofl: l am obsessively checking tp and it is driving me nuts lol

Like Kristy, I'm willing to take one for the team, too! :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

lol you girls crack me up! Pam- i hope you get sex soon! Or more labor signs!

Jess- i read your blog- can't believe ppl are actually commenting so much negativity!! I'm sorry :/. Hope it stops soon. I'm freaked out about labor too. And I don't even have any limitations. I feel for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks ladies for the info :thumbup:

Jess I thought about that with the jumperoo like right after I ordered it :dohh: I figured we can just keep it put away until later but at least we have it when it's time I suppose. There's a Snugamonkey Kick n' Crawl gym I'd like to get for Cam ASAP, however. It's a play mat he can use early on for back and tummy time then converts into a little tunnel for later when he is crawling.

Seriously why do people care what YOU (and DH) have decided is best and what you want for your birth and your baby? Like, everyone is entitled to their own preference when it comes to their body and child. And I like seeing and hearing how we all envision our births to go, what we have planned and prefer... and how it unfolds.

:rofl: Omigawwwd Pam, Dani and Kenna you girls are cracking me up!!! I get some action at leat once - maybe twice, if I'm super lucky - a week. But like I said before, I get bad cramping/contractions afterward so I'm totally OK with focusing on taking care of OH for the most part :thumbup:

Our bedding came today and I looove it!!! And just got word from OH that the replacement crib piece has been delivered! Pretty sure he's dying to get that put together. I can't wait to see it! He's been working on getting the nursery closet installed today, thank goodness!


----------



## Wishing1010

I am going to jump DH this evening, this baby needs to get out!!!!! We have been doing mutual fun stuff the past few weeks but no sex. Tonight will end that, even if i have to get him drunk first! Bahaha!

Pam, maybe you should liquor up DH and then take it from him! :D

Jess, people are so annoying with their comments. I am glad I am not the only one who is getting irritated with people's opinions. As for your situation, people need to butt out! You do as you wish.


----------



## Jrepp

Bwahahahahahahahaha you guys crack me up! I can't say how awful it would be as Ronny and I still do "it" at least twice a week lol. If he didn't want to I think I would go bonkers.

The comments seem to have stopped when I emailed one of them back and told them to mind their own business and stop harassing me.....and tell their goons the same thing. 

Here is my bump pic. The ones in the skirt are from today, the jeans are last week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful bump, getting lower in my opinion!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Great bump Jess and glad you aren't letting other people's unwanted opinions affect you. Screw them.

Thanks ladies who are willing to take one for the team :yipee: you guys really had me laughing out loud and now l need to make up a fake story to explain to dh. I can't be telling him how pregnant ladies are willing to do me when he doesn't hahaha.

I'm scared we might never have sex again... he has not had any drive at all for a long time now and worried it won't pick up once l'm a mom :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Beautiful bump, Jess! And I agree with Kenna, your bump seems lower to me! 
And I can't believe those people on your blog! I'm glad they stopped now. Its BS the way they reacted. I think your birth plan is great and not a damn thing is wrong with it! People are so negative, its sick!

Aww Pam... I'm sure your sex life will go back to normal. Dh just may be scared of hurting the baby or something, you know? I'm sure he'll be right on top of things once you get the go from the docs to do "it" again after birth. ;) 
I don't really have any internet data left right now because of Aiden going YouTube crazy, lol, but ill be checking in for anything new with you! You could very well go into birth tomorrow a.m...You never know!! I'll be praying Matthew makes his appearance before the week is over! :thumbup:


----------



## Jrepp

So the comments, emails and Facebook messages did not stop. I was able to find out from one woman that my post was shared by a woman in the medical field on a secret "bodily autonomy" group for anti-circumcision. After threatening to contact Facebook and have their group shut down from harassment, bullying and copyright infringement one of the members said she posted to leave me alone and to remove all links to my social media accounts.


----------



## mdscpa

So much fun going on in here.... You ladies made my day..... 

Sorry about the a**holes comments you got. Internet is full of that... And only thing we can do is ignore or delete their trash comments.

*Pam,* i cannot help you on the DH SEX drive as i too have the same problem for the longest time. Our last :sex: was in March and i have no clue when our drive will be back or if it will ever be coming back? :wacko: Hope Matthew comes asap he's long overdue.. :D

*Mary,* happy 10 weeks!!!! Another TWW for you til you hit 2nd tri... 

*Jyllian,* happy 31 weeks!!! 

*Jess,* love the bump.... With all your contractions i think you may be having Luke before Pam.

*Kenna,* sorry pre-e got you... High BP, weight gain and protein in urine are the major signs. Rest up and hopefully you'll have Shelby naturally. Glad to hear she's doing fine though.


Sorry i haven't updated you all lately.... We are doing fine.... I just weighed myself last night and i'm down to 50 kgs. I was 57 kgs pre-pregnancy gained up to 63 kgs then down to 62 kgs before giving birth. DH lost 6 kgs already and he's happy about it and wanted to lose more :D

Here's some of Adam's picture this week. Of course, always sleeping...


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/tC203QK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/8lzS8pl.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/VE7dE9E.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/yZUA8ov.jpg


Last night at DH's chest. He loves sleeping that way.... DH always falls asleep as well... :haha: Don't know why he is too quiet whenever DH is home... It's the same when he's still inside me wiggling and when i call DH to touch my belly he stops. Weird.

https://i.imgur.com/Xv2jvXR.jpg



​


----------



## WunnaBubba2

aidensmommy1 said:


> Beautiful bump, Jess! And I agree with Kenna, your bump seems lower to me!
> And I can't believe those people on your blog! I'm glad they stopped now. Its BS the way they reacted. I think your birth plan is great and not a damn thing is wrong with it! People are so negative, its sick!
> 
> Aww Pam... I'm sure your sex life will go back to normal. Dh just may be scared of hurting the baby or something, you know? I'm sure he'll be right on top of things once you get the go from the docs to do "it" again after birth. ;)
> I don't really have any internet data left right now because of Aiden going YouTube crazy, lol, but ill be checking in for anything new with you! You could very well go into birth tomorrow a.m...You never know!! I'll be praying Matthew makes his appearance before the week is over! :thumbup:

Thanks, I hope so too as I really don't want to be induced. My internet is luckily back up today so I have a lot of catching up to do.

Hope your's comes soon as well :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> So the comments, emails and Facebook messages did not stop. I was able to find out from one woman that my post was shared by a woman in the medical field on a secret "bodily autonomy" group for anti-circumcision. After threatening to contact Facebook and have their group shut down from harassment, bullying and copyright infringement one of the members said she posted to leave me alone and to remove all links to my social media accounts.

:saywhat: I cannot believe that this happened. What is your personal preferences or beliefs etc got to do with anyone else??? I'm just sick thinking about people abusing and taking this all out of context!!! It has nothing to do with them and it does not personally affect their lives so why in the hell do they care so much? 

I mean really if they are anti-circumcision then all they have to do is NOT circumcise their own babies full stop.

I really hope they stop now!



mdscpa said:


> So much fun going on in here.... You ladies made my day.....
> 
> Sorry about the a**holes comments you got. Internet is full of that... And only thing we can do is ignore or delete their trash comments.
> 
> *Pam,* i cannot help you on the DH SEX drive as i too have the same problem for the longest time. Our last :sex: was in March and i have no clue when our drive will be back or if it will ever be coming back? :wacko: Hope Matthew comes asap he's long overdue.. :D
> 
> *Mary,* happy 10 weeks!!!! Another TWW for you til you hit 2nd tri...
> 
> *Jyllian,* happy 31 weeks!!!
> 
> *Jess,* love the bump.... With all your contractions i think you may be having Luke before Pam.
> 
> *Kenna,* sorry pre-e got you... High BP, weight gain and protein in urine are the major signs. Rest up and hopefully you'll have Shelby naturally. Glad to hear she's doing fine though.
> 
> 
> Sorry i haven't updated you all lately.... We are doing fine.... I just weighed myself last night and i'm down to 50 kgs. I was 57 kgs pre-pregnancy gained up to 63 kgs then down to 62 kgs before giving birth. DH lost 6 kgs already and he's happy about it and wanted to lose more :D
> 
> Here's some of Adam's picture this week. Of course, always sleeping...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/tC203QK.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/8lzS8pl.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VE7dE9E.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/yZUA8ov.jpg
> 
> 
> Last night at DH's chest. He loves sleeping that way.... DH always falls asleep as well... :haha: Don't know why he is too quiet whenever DH is home... It's the same when he's still inside me wiggling and when i call DH to touch my belly he stops. Weird.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Xv2jvXR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Ah he is sooooooooo cute and HUGE congrats on the weight loss. I hope I can loose weight as fast when I've given birth :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning ladies :hi:

My internet is back up and running so I'll be better able to keep up and update on here now. 

40+4 today and still nothing... I'm not even counting the huge amount of cm and plug I got when I went to the loo this morning as anything anymore as it has not brought anything on since 39+1.

DH just asked if I'm going to go into labour tomorrow when he is busy doing his snake lecture at the park with the junior rangers. I said well if he had just had sex with me last night like I asked him to we would maybe be in labour now. His response is he cannot have sex with me now because he is afraid the baby will come out while we are doing the deed :rofl: Men!?

I'm going to clean the house now and then spend the rest of the day on that damn yoga ball which bloody well better bring on something. Otherwise my appointment is tomorrow morning and we'll see what they say then.


----------



## mdscpa

Jess, i just saw your posts about circumcision. Whether it's based on someone's religion or health-wise it's the parent's decision to make and other people should mind their own business... 

FYI, we had Adam circumcised last Wednesday. Here, it's based on religion and heath. Back home they generally don't do it early on until just few years ago. They usually do it when the boy's thingy is ready (when they can pull in the skin and expose the head) before they do the circumcision. My DH got his at the age of 11 and he remembers everything.... He doesn't want our kid to experience that so we decided to do it.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I wanted Luca circumcised but my husband point blank refused to even consider it. :shrug: 

Also, it's too hot to be pregnant today. 10am and nearly 30c/86f. I don't know how some of you ladies do it.


----------



## laurac1988

These things are all personal choice. They don't cause harm, so why should people be judgey.

For the record, we wouldn't ever circumcise, but it's just not as prolific here as it is over there. Different culture, different countries, different preferences.


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww he is adorable, Daphne!!!! Yay on weight loss for both DH and you!!!! Wonderful news :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Holy thunder!! I just was woken up by the loudest bang ive ever heard! I love thunderstorms though so I'm kinda hoping it goes on all day :) It scared the crap out of me when I wasn't expecting it though! :haha:

So todays 10 weeks, which means I dont NEED to do my progesterone anymore :dance: But I'm still going to wean down with the remaining 10 that I have left over. Cant hurt any! I'm just so happy that its my choice from here on out! I KNOW they've been making me sickER. I hope some of my energy comes back to me this week! FX!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

HAPPY 10 WEEKS MARY :dance: :dance:

I cleaned the house and sterilized the pump and pacifiers. After I finished cleaning I went to sit down in the nursery in the feeding chair and got to pump for about 5 mins then DH pulled up into the driveway. I stopped before he could see me because not in the mood for him mocking me.

Got lots of colostrum and giggles at the way the pump was pulling me nipple. I'll tell you one thing though, that pump has a great latch :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

:rofl: you kill me, Pam!!!!

Woohoo, Mary!!!! Double digits!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, Pam! :rofl: That is TOO funny! I never tried pumping before birth...Did you get much? lol. You seriously CRACK me up!!

Kenna, I didn't even think about the fact that I'm in double digits now! That makes today even more exciting! Yay! :) I'm a quarter of the way there! :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ladies be careful about getting DH drunk for sex! Two words... liquor dick :rofl:

Jess your bump looks lower to me as well! Getting so close to meeting Luke! I cannot believe people are still going at it regarding YOUR personal choices for yourself and your son. We all have different views on things but no need to make a big deal out of it! Seriously, there was a need for people to copy your stuff onto another site and all?! Unreal...

Aww Pam I'm sure you and DH will get back into the swing of things after Matthew arrives. It can be like dating all over again and your "first time" together :winkwink: That's something I'm worried about though as well... hopefully OH will still want me in some form, even when I'm not "accessible" for weeks after Cameron arrives :blush: Your DH is funny thinking Matthew will come out while you're DTD :rofl:

Glad to hear you are all doing so well Daphne! That's so sweet Adam loves snoozing on DH's chest. I tell OH all the time that I think Cameron will love his chest for cuddles and naps. Adam is absolutely adorable, of course. He has the most beautiful complexion! And those cute lips! That's awful DH remembers his circumcision! My DS1 had his done while we were still at the hospital and preeeeetty sure he has no recollection of it :thumbup: 

We will not be circumcizing Cameron. OH was set on that from day 1 but it took me a few weeks to come around. I'm kind of anxious to have a new little winky to care for that is different than what I've dealt with before :laugh2: If that makes sense? I told OH he will have to help and teach me how to properly clean it and all, which is nice it gives him another important role as a parent as I'm sure he may feel a bit distant at times if I'm exclusively nursing. I want him to be and feel as involved as possible!

*31 weeks today!* 

 

Cannot believe I could give birth in 7-9 weeks :wacko:​
Here is the nursery so far:


Spoiler
     ​

I still have to paint the closet doors and put the baseboard back down. We have to get our glider and ottoman and the cube storage and of course little odds and ends we didn't get at the shower. It's slowly starting to come along!

A mom in an August Facebook group shared this site with me:

Monkey Wall Decals

We are thinking instead of doing his name in wooden letters on the wall we are going to get one of the decals with his name and monkey(s).


----------



## melewen

Well Jess to be honest that's what you get for being the one person in the world to circumcise their son :saywhat: circumcision is much more common than not doing it! Like I said before we are super crunchy but we are doing it. if my DH were not, we would not circumcise the LO but since he is we are! Simple as that. Plus, not gonna lie but we girls always talked about that.. Some women like it with its own little carrying case but it always came up if the guy were uncut because it's so common here. DH and I discussed that too. 

Pam that's actually genius to pump before baby! That should help the nipple stimulation since DH is being uncooperative. You can also try sticking EPO capsules up there as it will help soften the cervix. If they won't induce you til 42 weeks you have pleennnnnnty of time. I would be induced at 41w3d I think but you've got tons of time still. We're already ready for Matthew though!! I keep checking bnb like MAYBE ITS NOW!!!

Mary happy 10 weeks! I can't wait for you to start feeling better and hoping cutting down on the progesterone helps :thumbup:


----------



## melewen

Hahaha jyllian whiskey dick ugh. That would be the worst. You just wanna BD to get labor started but it lasts an hour because DH drank too many vodka sodas. My idea of personal hell

Those monkey decals are so cute!! Definitely a good idea

Is OH not circumcised? If he is that would surprise me! I think it's good for sons to look like their daddies, it seems like it would help them growing up you know? 

Oh yeah we met with our pediatrician last night and loved them!! They're really really close and everyone was soooooo nice. They really focus on breastfeeding and one of the pediatricians is a LC and they have a LC who works there as well. They have specific BF'ing rooms where they can watch you feed and help and stuff and they can weigh the baby on a digital scale to see if he's getting enough. They also gave us a BF'ing book, and a "your baby's first year" guide for DH "so he didn't feel left out" hahaha. The lab ladies even wrote a sweet note on their whiteboard for us. We were just so thrilled with them! I'm not surprised, they were by far and away the most recommended to us but it was great to go there and see that it will be a great fit


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Well Jess to be honest that's what you get for being the one person in the world to circumcise their son :saywhat: circumcision is much more common than not doing it! Like I said before we are super crunchy but we are doing it. if my DH were not, we would not circumcise the LO but since he is we are! Simple as that. Plus, not gonna lie but we girls always talked about that.. Some women like it with its own little carrying case but it always came up if the guy were uncut because it's so common here. DH and I discussed that too.
> 
> Pam that's actually genius to pump before baby! That should help the nipple stimulation since DH is being uncooperative. You can also try sticking EPO capsules up there as it will help soften the cervix. If they won't induce you til 42 weeks you have pleennnnnnty of time. I would be induced at 41w3d I think but you've got tons of time still. We're already ready for Matthew though!! I keep checking bnb like MAYBE ITS NOW!!!
> 
> Mary happy 10 weeks! I can't wait for you to start feeling better and hoping cutting down on the progesterone helps :thumbup:

Cheryl, we're kinda one in the same here. I told DH I saw one in real life and wasn't too fond of it (not meant to offend anyone). Also DH is circumcised and was pretty adamant we do the same for the baby. But you see that, individual reasons! Internet people can be such bozos!! And to bully someone? Yuck!

I thought about you all in the shower this morning. Not in the biblical sense :rofl: but I was just doing my daily recal of who is next. I realized that after this July wave, I'm in the next bunch to deliver. Eek!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 31 weeks Jyllian! As always you look great and pregnancy really suits you :)

Mary, l only managed to pump 5 mins and was doing it as nipple stimulation to unduce labour. I managed to get lots of colostrum :thumbup:

Not sure if you guys remember the kady/doula/midwife that l sw a while ago. Anyway she sent me a msg out of the blue saying she predicts a 4th of July baby for me. That will be this Saterday @ 41 weeks.


----------



## cutieq

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Happy 31 weeks Jyllian! As always you look great and pregnancy really suits you :)
> 
> Mary, l only managed to pump 5 mins and was doing it as nipple stimulation to unduce labour. I managed to get lots of colostrum :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if you guys remember the kady/doula/midwife that l sw a while ago. Anyway she sent me a msg out of the blue saying she predicts a 4th of July baby for me. That will be this Saterday @ 41 weeks.

Ooh I like it! I predicted last Saturday but I can push it out a week.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl nope, OH is not circumcised... hence his - and now my - reason for leaving Cameron "intact". My older son is circumcised, however, but I don't see it being a "thing" between the boys as there's such a big age gap. I want Cameron to identify with his daddy in that area :thumbup: It's gonna be a whole new experience for me this time with a newborn son.

OH started the new job today (FINALLLLLY). He works a 12 hour shift 7am-7pm today and tomorrow then has Friday and Saturday off. Then he will work his three day/12 hour shift week starting Sunday. Hoping he has a good first day and this works out [-o&lt;


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam I so hope you go into labor by Saturday, if not sooner! 

:coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Twinsie

Jess- that's beyond ridiculous that it went that far with the circumcision comments. Geez why do women judge and shame and bash so much!!!? Aren't we supposed to be supportive of each other no matter what own preference or beliefs we have!? Awful!!!

Pam- that's a good idea about pumping pre baby!! 

Jyllian- GL to oh today! Fx this job sticks!!!

Daphne- hi!!! Adam is so precious and beautiful! I always feel weird calling a boy beautiful but he just is! Those lips!!! Glad you're dong well and holy cow the weight sure came off fast!!! Congrats! I really hope I have the same reaction! But if it it's ok, hopefully over a few months at least! 

I've never actually seen an un-curcumscized penis in person but friends that have always talked about it as looking like an anteater?? Not sure if that's true! But anyways it is more common and I don't really know why, I guess health reasons makes sense since it can get bacteria growth if not taken care of properly. 

Afm- horrible headache today, but sinus infection is gone! Worked until 10:30 last night and back at it by 8 this morning. Is it 5 yet?! So not in the mood to be an adult today. I wanna be a kid again and have everything done for me lol now those were the days!


----------



## MamaBunny2

An anteater :rofl: Love it!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Before I forget :dohh: Here is my 40 weeks bump pic that we took on Saterday. I couldn't post due to internet problems

https://i.imgur.com/GUP5DoOl.jpg

Also can you guess which one is me? I mean the resemblance is just too crazy!!!!

https://i.imgur.com/bi9wdrO.png


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam I was actually thinking about you last night and wondering if you got your 40 week bump photo!

And CLEARLY you are the gorgeous, glowing, ever so pregnant hot mama on the left! Silly lady!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks Jyllian :blush:

I love joking and entertaining so this one went on my FB profile too :rofl: DH doesn't always laugh at my jokes but I swear he might have peed some when I showed him this one. 
This cartoon was on this afternoon and I told him I feel like that one. He didn't quite understand why until I put the photos togehter haahahahahah


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got a good laugh out of it too! I think a lot of us feel like we look like that right now :laugh2: Some days I do and others I feel awesome. Today's a so-so day... My prenatal appointment is this afternoon at 3:30 (in 3.5 hours). Anxious to see how Cameron is positioned (I'm thinking head down, back to my left and feet to my right still) and how much I've gained and what my belly is measuring.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm sure all will go well. Just remember not to let them be crap to you about weight gain because we are all different. PLUS I've seen your photos and you look great so I would not say there is anything to worry about.
Also I forgot to mention that I also hope everything goes well with OH and his job - FX very tightly.

Interesting random fact for the day - @ 40+4 and my belly button hasn't popped yet. If I go to 49 weeks it might pop :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

LOL, Pam, that cartoon is awesome! It def had me and Nahum laughing out loud too! :haha: 
It looks like Matthew will be making his appearance and soon! There's not much room left in there so he just has to come! lol. I'm willing to bet that you will go into labor the way I did...with almost no signs to warn you ahead of time. Matthew is going to sneak up on us any day now! ;)


----------



## aidensmommy1

melewen said:


> Well Jess to be honest that's what you get for being the one person in the world to circumcise their son :saywhat: circumcision is much more common than not doing it! Like I said before we are super crunchy but we are doing it. if my DH were not, we would not circumcise the LO but since he is we are! Simple as that. Plus, not gonna lie but we girls always talked about that.. Some women like it with its own little carrying case but it always came up if the guy were uncut because it's so common here. DH and I discussed that too.
> 
> Pam that's actually genius to pump before baby! That should help the nipple stimulation since DH is being uncooperative. You can also try sticking EPO capsules up there as it will help soften the cervix. If they won't induce you til 42 weeks you have pleennnnnnty of time. I would be induced at 41w3d I think but you've got tons of time still. We're already ready for Matthew though!! I keep checking bnb like MAYBE ITS NOW!!!
> 
> Mary happy 10 weeks! I can't wait for you to start feeling better and hoping cutting down on the progesterone helps :thumbup:

Thank you, Cheryl! The MS has actually calmed down a little, thankfully! We'll see if it stays this way though. Everytime I tell u all that I'm feeling better, I feel way worse the next day! lol. But like you mentioned, since I'll be on half the dose of progesterone over the next week, I think that may help :) FX!

And I know what you mean about us girls talking about circumcision...My bff and I had many convos about it when we were a bit younger...lol. It is pretty uncommon here not to be circumcised so I think thats where all of the girl talk comes from.

IF my feelings are wrong (which I dont think they will be!) and if we have a boy, he too will he circumcised. Aiden had it done and like your dh, mine did too, so its just a natural thing to us. If it weren't done when he's a baby, that would probably change my mind but they're so young that they dont remember..THANK GOD! We do it for both religion and health reasons.

With that said, everyone has their own opinions on the matter. I mean, plenty of the ladies on here aren't for it, whereas the other half are for it. As long as everyone respects each others decisions, all is good :thumbup: Its when people get mean, like on Jess's blog for example, that really gets to me! Just because I'm for it doesn't mean I'd EVER put down someone who isn't, so why must they be so cruel about our decisions, you know? I think you & I have similar thoughts on this matter, Cheryl. 

Oh speaking of me being 10 weeks...Can I do the baking soda fizz test now or should I wait longer? I'm so anxious to see if it ends up being right for me!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I think you can do the test Mary!! I did mine early as well and it was accurate so you can do it now to get it out of your system and then you can do it again later in your pregnancy before your anatomy scan again to confirm your result.

I mean I'm all for you peeing on stuff - my hands are starting to shiver in excitement just thinking about it :rofl:


----------



## melewen

I'm not sure how early you're supposed to do the BS test.. mine did NOT fizz until I was a little later on BUT you can do the pH strip test now. I think it's best to do early on, and it was very accurate for me!


----------



## Jrepp

Go ahead and pee on the soda Mary......us addicts need to live vicariously through someone! P.s. How is the Facebook thing coming?

Pam I don't know if this will jump start things for you but I just realized how much worse my contractions are when we go to the pool. Maybe you could submerge in the ocean or a pool for a bit and then walk around.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Jrepp said:


> Go ahead and pee on the soda Mary......us addicts need to live vicariously through someone! P.s. How is the Facebook thing coming?
> 
> Pam I don't know if this will jump start things for you but I just realized how much worse my contractions are when we go to the pool. Maybe you could submerge in the ocean or a pool for a bit and then walk around.

I literally live 5 minutes from the sea so swimming could be an option. Problem is it is Winter here so I might just get hypothermia (pardon me if the spelling is wrong) if I attempt that now. No heated pools around here either as everyone swims at the sea :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Appointment @ 40+4

BP : 103/64 which is normal for me
Engaged : Not yet fully engaged but he has moved down a bit more since last week
Weight: Total gain of... wait for it 8 grams (about 0.2 oz) :haha:
Urine : Clear
Iron : Fine

So all-in-all everything is okay. The nurse told me to come back on Tuesday at 41+3 to see the Dr if I haven't gone into labour yet. I asked her to please call and request that I come and see the Dr today at the hospital. I would rather him give me a thorough check-up and then book the induction date for next week (where we will end eventually if I don't go into natural labour) so that I can prepare myself for it. Nurse confirmed that regardless of which Dr I see at the hospital none of them will let me reach 42 weeks.

I don't like the idea of being rushed by seeing him on Tuesday and then being booked for the induction same day or the following morning etc. I mean in my opinion there is no harm in seeing him now at least then I get peace of mind of having a set plan of action instead of being in limbo some more. Plus then I can prepare myself and make sure I have my hospital bag ready as it is currently an overnight bag. Induction will mean a longer stay so I would need to repack and add more items.

Waiting for a call back from the nurse now to confirm when the Dr wants to see me................... :coffee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agh Pam! Matthew is such a stubborn lil guy! I hopped on BnB as quickly as I could anticipating labor for you. I'm sorry you are stillllll waiting :coffee: I would want to have some sort of clear plan of action now as well... like, are we going along with this induction or not?! Just keep your bag packed and ready and by next week maybe have a few extra items ready before your appointment in the case of an induction.

I had my 31 week appointment yesterday and all is well. I totally forgot about getting the tDap vaccine so when the nurse mentioned it I freaked :wacko: And she had to tell me right before taking my blood pressure so naturally it was elevated a bit but still fine. The shot was nothing at all! Actually, peeling off the bandage this morning hurt way worse :laugh2: I now weigh 172lbs (+37lbs so far) and Cameron is still head down :thumbup: I will begin seeing my doctor bi-weekly for this month then onto weekly appointments... "...*if* you make it to that" were his exact words :saywhat: Um, does he know something I don't? :shrug: This boy better not come earlier than 38 weeks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mc8GeJwfA4​


----------



## Kirsty3051

You're making it too comfortable for him in there Pam. It's time to get the loud music going and start cutting down his food supply :haha:


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree, Matthew is way comfortable in there, Pam! Since the docs aren't going with your request to be seen today, I'd just be prepared to go in for birth on Tuesday or Wednesday, if you think there's a strong possibility of that. Just have your bags packed and plan for DH to be around. Plan to do all of the stuff that you would do if it were set in stone already, you know? I know the waiting to find out is so incredibly hard but I also know your a strong woman and you can do this no matter when Matthew comes! I'm personally thinking he'll be here before your next appt but I guess we'll have to wait and see. He's def a stubborn one! lol. I hope you get some answers or go into labor soon!


----------



## melewen

Ugh Pam!!! This morning I was like "things are gonna be happening!" Grrrr. Maybe you should try squatting as much as possible to encourage him to fully engage. I thought of some other ways to get it going the other day that I wanted to suggest but I forgot :( I would definitely want to talk to the doctor too in advance. Going to 41 is not uncommon at all and I really doubt you'd go past 41w1-2 but you should still get to know and plan a little! I guess I'd just plan on being induced at 41w3 if you don't go naturally before then. I agree with kirsty, time to make it less comfy in there!! Get into all his least favorite positions and poke him all the time!

Jyllian dude that tdap hurt my arm so bad!!! I literally couldn't do yoga for two days. I don't think it was that common for it to hurt that long but good lord. I'm glad yours didn't hurt! Glad cam is still head down. Do you know if he's anterior or posterior?


----------



## aidensmommy1

So I cannot find the baking soda anywhere! Dh said he thinks we used the last of it the other night...of course we did! Lol. But I'll go grab some more within the next day or two and see what it has to say! ;) 
NO MORE A.M PROGESTERONE FOR ME!!! :happydance: I did my usual dose yesterday. I'm excited to see if I start feeling more energetic now. I've been overly tired lately! FX for some energy! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry ladies, TMI, but I just had to push really hard to poo. I always feel like I'm going to harm the baby when I have to push like that...lol. I wont harm the baby, right? I just need to put my mind at ease over this poo/constipation thing! Hopefully that'll get a tad bit better with less progesterone too!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl so far so good {knock on wood} with the tDap :strong: I got it in my upper left arm. Cameron is anterior, I believe?

Found this chart. He would be LOA - his head is way down in my pelvic area, back runs along my left to front side area, his butt under my left boob/heart area and his legs and feet are on my right side.

​
So he may just turn a bit with his back outward right before birth :shrug: As long as he doesn't turn to the posterior position we're good!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary, I've had crying sessions on the loo due to constipation and then just deciding that pushing is my only option no matter who says what. Anyhow I don't think you'll harm the baby by pushing. Try and get yourself Lactulose syrup if you can. It is very sweet and safe to take to help your gut - a true blessing for me during pregnancy.

Jyllian, glad your appointment went well and that Cameron is being a good boy remaining head down. Don't take your Dr's words too serious just yet hun... everyone told me "early early" and look at me now :haha:

I just pumped each breast 15 mins each and didn't even get 1 contraction going :cry: So it would seem that pumping to induce labour will not be working for me either. Back on the ball now.... I feel like a ball already.

Also will be going to hospital tomorrow morning to go see the Dr and then hear what goes for what.

Here is to hoping I go into labour naturally tonight though - would just be way easier!!


----------



## laurac1988

It wont hurt the baby Mary xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mary I do and think the same thing! This morning actually I knew I had to "go" cuz I had some cramping yesterday and it continued into this morning. I just knew it was a stubborn poo so I sat and sat and sat and debated on giving it a little helping push or two. Fortunately it all worked out and I didn't have to strain myself :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How is this for FUNNY!!!!!

My neighbour opposite the road stepped outside his house to have a smoke and saw an actual stork on our house's roof :rofl: He just came to tell me I'll be going into labour tonight as the stork was here.

FX that if ever there was a sign of anything going to happen that this was it


----------



## laurac1988

That's awesome. When we moved into out house my SIL pointed out a stork statue on a house over the road.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy Storks all round then.

I've done nipple stimulation in the form of pumping and bouncing on the ball. I've also sat flat ass on the ground brushing the dog and did the laundry. So hopefully I've done some to help it on too hahahaha


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam that's crazy! It *has* to be a sign! Reading about your activities I can just picture you sitting on your ball, bouncing away, tweaking at your nips :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hahahah Jyllian, not tweaking on the ball. I used my breast pump. I waited for DH to leave to his lecture and then put the dog outside so nobody saw me :rofl:


----------



## Twinsie

Lol. Wow that's cool a stork was on your roof! I seriously hope that's a sign!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ok kind of freaking out a bit here at work. We are a small company of about 25-30 employees total. One of the employees, a young guy that works out in the plant has been out all week in the hospital. Word was that he received blood at the hospital and it was the wrong type. Just today, I got the real story (or more of what went with the previous) and a little unnerved as they are planning to allow him to come back to work...

Here's the article in our local newspaper:

Man slices face with machete in front of police

Basically... the dude is on drugs, unstable and many of us here are not ok with working around someone like that. We are _supposed_ to be a "drug free workplace". Employees are to pass a drug screen as well as random screenings... but a handful of the guys in the plant (and past employees) smoke weed at least and simply buy liquid at a local shop that will make their urine appear clean come test time. We've had past employees show up to work still drunk from the night before or all hazy because they're on some kind of pill or whatever. Employees even have the balls to go sit out in their vehicles and smoke weed! I've brought this up and got threatening of losing my job due to "slander". :roll: Ok, whatever...

Anyways, back to the one guy. I guess he's supposed to return to work sometime next week, given he passes a drug test :saywhat: Uh ok since he's been in the hospital for over a week now I'm pretty sure he's clean at the moment and if anything is remaining in his system he can easily hide that, as I mentioned above. He also needs a thorough psychic evaluation. I'm kind of baffled by it all and would be lying if I said I would be comfortable working with him here. I already felt he was "off" anyways and he was one to go sit in his vehicle for extended periods of time, likely doing some sort of drug. He will have like mental breakdowns at work randomly and just acts weird like he's on something. I really think this place needs to crack down on the whole drug free aspect, not only for employee and work quality but for safety reasons as well.


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg that is scary!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah... I'm just like what in the f... Like, HOW can you let someone that is clearly unstable come back to work here? And just after he is released from the hospital. He's still in there today as he called the workplace from the hospital just less than an hour ago. Granted, he hasn't outwardly done anything towards or directly to anyone or whatever or himself while on the clock that I know of but still. That's serious stuff.


----------



## Wishing1010

He is a liability and should not be allowed back on the property. I pray he fails his next drug test so that this is not an issue for you all. We had similar issues at my work and thankfully the guy didn't pass the second drug test.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes, a liability... we have quite a few of those here. But this guy clearly could pose a threat to others or even himself again while here and that's very unsettling to me and others. I don't work out in the plant area but I do have to walk out there often throughout the day for random things. This guy obviously wants his job, as he's called daily since being out to give my boss and the plant manager updates. What exactly do you say to your employer? Like "Hey I won't be into work this week I kinda sorta tried to chop my face off' ?!?!?! FX he doesn't make it back in for whatever reason.


----------



## Jrepp

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Go ahead and pee on the soda Mary......us addicts need to live vicariously through someone! P.s. How is the Facebook thing coming?
> 
> Pam I don't know if this will jump start things for you but I just realized how much worse my contractions are when we go to the pool. Maybe you could submerge in the ocean or a pool for a bit and then walk around.
> 
> I literally live 5 minutes from the sea so swimming could be an option. Problem is it is Winter here so I might just get hypothermia (pardon me if the spelling is wrong) if I attempt that now. No heated pools around here either as everyone swims at the sea :DClick to expand...

Maybe it will create such an uncomfortable environment that Matthew will just decide to come out to warm up?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Appointment @ 40+4
> 
> BP : 103/64 which is normal for me
> Engaged : Not yet fully engaged but he has moved down a bit more since last week
> Weight: Total gain of... wait for it 8 grams (about 0.2 oz) :haha:
> Urine : Clear
> Iron : Fine
> 
> So all-in-all everything is okay. The nurse told me to come back on Tuesday at 41+3 to see the Dr if I haven't gone into labour yet. I asked her to please call and request that I come and see the Dr today at the hospital. I would rather him give me a thorough check-up and then book the induction date for next week (where we will end eventually if I don't go into natural labour) so that I can prepare myself for it. Nurse confirmed that regardless of which Dr I see at the hospital none of them will let me reach 42 weeks.
> 
> I don't like the idea of being rushed by seeing him on Tuesday and then being booked for the induction same day or the following morning etc. I mean in my opinion there is no harm in seeing him now at least then I get peace of mind of having a set plan of action instead of being in limbo some more. Plus then I can prepare myself and make sure I have my hospital bag ready as it is currently an overnight bag. Induction will mean a longer stay so I would need to repack and add more items.
> 
> Waiting for a call back from the nurse now to confirm when the Dr wants to see me................... :coffee:

It seems like he's working his way down! That's a good thing, he's just taking his sweet old time doing it. Hopefully the doctor can see you and put things into motion quickly!



melewen said:


> Ugh Pam!!! This morning I was like "things are gonna be happening!" Grrrr. Maybe you should try squatting as much as possible to encourage him to fully engage. I thought of some other ways to get it going the other day that I wanted to suggest but I forgot :( I would definitely want to talk to the doctor too in advance. Going to 41 is not uncommon at all and I really doubt you'd go past 41w1-2 but you should still get to know and plan a little! I guess I'd just plan on being induced at 41w3 if you don't go naturally before then. I agree with kirsty, time to make it less comfy in there!! Get into all his least favorite positions and poke him all the time!
> 
> Jyllian dude that tdap hurt my arm so bad!!! I literally couldn't do yoga for two days. I don't think it was that common for it to hurt that long but good lord. I'm glad yours didn't hurt! Glad cam is still head down. Do you know if he's anterior or posterior?

My arm hurt so bad for a few days too. I think it was like 4-5 but she put the shot in my right upper arm so I was forced to use it which always makes it hurt worse lol. The first day wasn't so bad, it was the next few days that it really got bad.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry ladies, TMI, but I just had to push really hard to poo. I always feel like I'm going to harm the baby when I have to push like that...lol. I wont harm the baby, right? I just need to put my mind at ease over this poo/constipation thing! Hopefully that'll get a tad bit better with less progesterone too!

Don't worry Mary, pushing out a poo isn't going to harm the baby any. If it did Luke probably wouldn't be around as I have to push really hard due to the lack of abdominal muscles. Try to get more fiber into your diet and hold your belly when pushing so that you can give some extra stability to your core. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Cheryl so far so good {knock on wood} with the tDap :strong: I got it in my upper left arm. Cameron is anterior, I believe?
> 
> Found this chart. He would be LOA - his head is way down in my pelvic area, back runs along my left to front side area, his butt under my left boob/heart area and his legs and feet are on my right side.
> 
> ​
> So he may just turn a bit with his back outward right before birth :shrug: As long as he doesn't turn to the posterior position we're good!

Thats a great picture. I've come across a few just like it. Luke flops back and forth between ROT and LOT because of the instability in my core. It still isn't ideal but better than it has been. I have heard though that many babies in subsequent pregnancies don't fully get into the right position until right before delivery (like during second stage of active labor). 



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Mary, I've had crying sessions on the loo due to constipation and then just deciding that pushing is my only option no matter who says what. Anyhow I don't think you'll harm the baby by pushing. Try and get yourself Lactulose syrup if you can. It is very sweet and safe to take to help your gut - a true blessing for me during pregnancy.
> 
> Jyllian, glad your appointment went well and that Cameron is being a good boy remaining head down. Don't take your Dr's words too serious just yet hun... everyone told me "early early" and look at me now :haha:
> 
> I just pumped each breast 15 mins each and didn't even get 1 contraction going :cry: So it would seem that pumping to induce labour will not be working for me either. Back on the ball now.... I feel like a ball already.
> 
> Also will be going to hospital tomorrow morning to go see the Dr and then hear what goes for what.
> 
> Here is to hoping I go into labour naturally tonight though - would just be way easier!!

I'm glad the doctor has agreed to meet with you tomorrow. Seems like they should have been meeting with you last week instead of next week. I will send everything I have over to you to go into labor tonight!



MamaBunny2 said:


> Pam that's crazy! It *has* to be a sign! Reading about your activities I can just picture you sitting on your ball, bouncing away, tweaking at your nips :rofl:

I must be going crazy because I read twerking LOL



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ok kind of freaking out a bit here at work. We are a small company of about 25-30 employees total. One of the employees, a young guy that works out in the plant has been out all week in the hospital. Word was that he received blood at the hospital and it was the wrong type. Just today, I got the real story (or more of what went with the previous) and a little unnerved as they are planning to allow him to come back to work...
> 
> Here's the article in our local newspaper:
> 
> Man slices face with machete in front of police
> 
> Basically... the dude is on drugs, unstable and many of us here are not ok with working around someone like that. We are _supposed_ to be a "drug free workplace". Employees are to pass a drug screen as well as random screenings... but a handful of the guys in the plant (and past employees) smoke weed at least and simply buy liquid at a local shop that will make their urine appear clean come test time. We've had past employees show up to work still drunk from the night before or all hazy because they're on some kind of pill or whatever. Employees even have the balls to go sit out in their vehicles and smoke weed! I've brought this up and got threatening of losing my job due to "slander". :roll: Ok, whatever...
> 
> Anyways, back to the one guy. I guess he's supposed to return to work sometime next week, given he passes a drug test :saywhat: Uh ok since he's been in the hospital for over a week now I'm pretty sure he's clean at the moment and if anything is remaining in his system he can easily hide that, as I mentioned above. He also needs a thorough psychic evaluation. I'm kind of baffled by it all and would be lying if I said I would be comfortable working with him here. I already felt he was "off" anyways and he was one to go sit in his vehicle for extended periods of time, likely doing some sort of drug. He will have like mental breakdowns at work randomly and just acts weird like he's on something. I really think this place needs to crack down on the whole drug free aspect, not only for employee and work quality but for safety reasons as well.

That is a crazy story and I would be terrified to work at the same place as a lunatic like that as well. Can you bring your concerns to the higher ups and see what they have to say? I bet if enough employees said that they do not feel comfortable working with him after all of this, they probably wouldn't hire him back. Hopefully he doesn't pass the psych eval!


----------



## Jrepp

AFM: I got some pretty great news today regarding the settlement on my slip and fall case. We were able to come to a settlement offer that was right where we thought it would be and the settlement check will be in the mail to us Monday. I am so excited because it takes off the stress of trying to find a lawyer days before I am supposed to deliver and eases the financial stress of me not working. Plus my hubby and I are going to trade in his car and buy 2 SUV's which are going to be much more practical than the 2 door we have now. 

Luke has been pretty mellow the past few days, but is kicking and moving up a storm today. I keep getting this hard triangular body part (I'm thinking knee or foot) on my right side and hard lumps all around. I'm trying to take it easy but its hard! I have been getting quite crampy if I lay on one side too long and then it is painful to turn to the other side. Did any of you have that yet?


----------



## Wishing1010

Wonderful news, Jess!!!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Holy crap that's so scary jyllian!! I hope he doesn't pass!!!

Jess- that is amazing news!!! I saw ur fb post and was so curious! Happy for you!

Pam- how are you?!

Kenna- How are you?!


----------



## melewen

Jyllian that's totally insane. Slicing his face off with a machete?!?! :saywhat: I wouldn't want to work around that at all!!

Jess that's awesome news! I know that will help you relax a lot. I can't figure what position ours is in at all. The doc and doula said he's head down but I feel his butt to my right side in the lower half but more towards the middle. Then I feel little jumbly moves down low to the left which I assume are hands and big moves above his butt on the right or to the side. Sometimes then they come at my belly button! I cannot picture his position for the life of me!

Paaaammmmmmmmm omg come onnnnnn baby matthewwww we are waiting for you little baby!!

Mary I had to eat fiber gummies up until fairly recently! And Jyllian will make fun of me but I got a squatty potty and it is AMAZING. Like you have no idea. Just no idea. I always hated when I would push to go and I could like feel the baby.. It was when he was bigger like 15 weeks but still super small and j wasn't showing much. I didn't even like peeing then because it felt so weird!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I am doing ok, Jamie! Bored to death and just ready for this sweet little girl to be in my arms. :) 

How are you doing?!

I took fiber gummies as well, probably right until 3rd tri started. Now, I can't stay out of reach of a bathroom. Lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning. Will be honest that l have not read the last 2 pages, sorry.

I am on the road and dont know how to copy a post from my phone. I did an update on my journal (link in my signature) that l cannot copy onto here....

You guys can read it there if you want and respond here or somebody can copy it on here maybe? Not that clued up on new phone yet :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

Jyllian - sounds very scary but it's likely he would have had a thorough psychiatric examination whilst in hospital and your employers likely would have had to do the same. If he hasn't harmed himself or anyone else at work I can see why they have allowed him back, but at the same time it is 100% worth enquiring as to whether a risk assesment has been done and a plan is in place in case of any mental health crises in the future, whether at work or not. Not all people with mental health issues will ever harm anyone else, but the fact that he has harmed himself so severely does warrant a risk assessment at least. 
Although sounds like your whole workplace needs a shake up if there really is that much drug taking and alcohol going on. Hopefully he will fail the drug test, which will enable him to get the help he clearly needs. You never know, where he has been off he may have been medicated and gone through some rehab. It's impossible to say whether he will be the same. 

Great news Jess!

15 weeks over here. I never thought we'd see this day. I know I say this every bloody week but I'm really thanking lucky stars that we're here. Yesterday was the anniversary of when we lost our baby last year - I'm so grateful to have another little one growing to ease our pain. Hope this little one is a take home baba!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 15 weeks!!!!!! :)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: Just got back home from the hospital

I have been involuntarily peeing myself :dohh: :rofl:

At 40+6 I am only 1cm dilated but they could feel Matthew's head being where it should be at aka nice and low.
He looked great on the monitor and so did I, in fact so good that I didn't even have 1 contraction........

I am a bit dissapointed with my body because I know 1 cm and baby being engaged is something but I expected more and just need a few minutes to deal with it. Actually I should just stop moping because my body has done a great job in creating my baby and so what if it is slacking a bit in the labour department! 

Anyway the Dr does not want me going past 41+3 so she has booked me for induction 1st thing Monday morning if I haven't gone into labour yet.

Even though I did not want an induction I must admit I am so relieved and glad to have a plan of action now. If the induction leads to a section then whatever too... my boy will be with me and we'll be healthy and I will suck it up :D

So does anyone want to guess whether the induction will lead to him being born on Monday or Tuesday? I'll save poop diapers for everyone who guesses correctly :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Great that you have a plan hun! FX you won't need it. But if you, youre right. You've done a great job growing this little human, so makes sense that he doesn't want to come out yet


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks Laura :hugs:

Doing some research on the induction now. Cytotec oral solution that I'll be given. Hoping to see lots of positive stories because it is really too late for me to stop googling now :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

Happy 15 Laura! I swear all these pregnancies are on warp speed!

Pam, love your attitude. You're exactly right. Your body has done a great job so far! I'm glad you have a plan. We learned a bit about inductions in class. There are tons of positive induction stories out there. Internet and modern medicine can freak us out a bit but noone would do anything to hurt our babies. :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Happy fifteen weeks Laura!!

Pam did they give you a reason for why cytotec vs pitocin? I'm surprised. I bet you're not going to need it though!! Is Matthew fully engaged? Keep doing all your tailor sitting and squats and all that business and I bet you'll be far enough that they won't have to induce by Monday! That's plenty of days in between. Have you tried EPO yet? That could help since you're a little dilated and just need to get that cervix more open


----------



## froggyfrog

Here is Mary's bump comparison. Our phones are acting crazy, so I'm posting it for her


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Chelsey!

I'll post another comparison for everyone at 11 weeks. I figured ill do every other week until 11w and then I'll start doing weekly ones. I feel like my belly has been growing alot the past couple of days, lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 15 Weeks, Laura!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful bump, Mary!!! My phone won't send or receive texts right now...so i feel you on it acting up! Strangest thing. :(


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks, Kenna! :)

Hmm, I wonder what's up with our phones! My phones been acting up when it comes to pics for a few months now. I better go have it checked out incase something's actually wrong with it.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I just pooped :cloud9: (yes, my first thought was to log in and share the experience with everybody :rofl:)


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg lol! That is an accomplishment while pregnant!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Happy 15 Weeks Laura!! Are you feeling better nausea wise now? Mine was sort of gone by now so hoping yours is too and that you've been feasting on loads of food :D

Yippee, I cannot wait to see more bump pics Mary. At first I could not wait to see BFP pics and now my new addiction is your bump pics!!

Well done on pooping Kirsty!! Having one for the team are we :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I half thought I was imagining it at first :happydance: 

"Woman Gives Birth to Surprise 14 Pound Baby" maybe not the best featured article I could have seen :dohh:


----------



## startd

Hahaha Kirsty that would have been funny

Mary - your bump looks great

Laura - Congratulations on reaching 15 weeks! I'm glad it helped with your anniversary, and I'm so thrilled for you that this one is growing beautifully

Shelby - are you bored yet?

Pam - a few of my friends have had inductions and it's been fine. Happy, healthy babies. Happier mummies too, after things got moving! One of my friends was induced and delivered 3 hours later! So exciting to know that one way or another, you'll have your baby in a few days.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kirsty3051 said:


> I just pooped :cloud9: (yes, my first thought was to log in and share the experience with everybody :rofl:)

I almost came on just to announce this same exact thing the other day :haha: It truly is something to get excited over while pregnant & constipated! lol.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks ladies :). I have another bump pic from today but I can't post them! Todays pic def shows a pretty decent difference! I literally have been feeling my belly/uterus stretching! It can be uncomfortable, as you all know, but def exciting to have a noticeable bump!


----------



## laurac1988

Been feeling much better nausea wise. It still shows up if I don't eat for a while, but it's not as constant as it was which is great


----------



## Wishing1010

My nausea started easing at 15w3d and then soon disappeared until the third tri came around :) hope yours will be gone for good soon!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: just checking in

41 weeks and still pregnant!! LOL

Luckily I now know that come Monday or Tuesday by the latest Matthew will be here :dance: Nothing new to report as I really don't feel like I'm going to go into labor by myself before Monday and I'm not counting on the current back ache that I have as it has deceived me too many times.

4th of July isn't a thing in South Africa so I don't quite know how it works but will say Happy 4th of July to you ladies where it is celebrated and hope you have tons of fun :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Laura, my nausea has been getting better over the past few days as well. I too get it a little when I don't eat for a while though so ive been making sure I snack alot. Happy we're both feeling a little better and hope it stays that way! :)


----------



## melewen

Ok Pam so I have another idea :rofl: you said you have clary sage right? Apparently that can really make you go into labor! I ordered some last night. I think they said a drop on the outside of your ankles or in the bath. They tell you not to use it before you're full term because it can work that effectively! I'm determined to find all the natural induction techniques :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

Mary your bump is so cute! How I dream of being tiny again lol.

Pam - le sigh! You must be stern with Matthew and tell his stubborn little butt to come out already! I'm sorry you went overdue. Like way overdue! I am so glad that the docs are going to jump start things on Monday to help you out though. Why won't they let you go past 41w3d?

Cheryl - I've heard that about clary sage as well, but I also read that if your body isn't ready to go into labor no amount of home induction techniques is going to work. I'm half tempted to do a bunch of that stuff starting Tuesday to get this child out of me. I feel so bad because this is what I wanted (to be having a baby) but it is so incredibly painful.

AFM: took a spill yesterday and have been cramping pretty bad. I decided not to go to l&d because it was only a tiny fall. But I think it was enough to push Luke down further. If these pains don't go away today we may be headed to l&d later though. Hopefully not with Fourth of July and all.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

melewen said:


> Ok Pam so I have another idea :rofl: you said you have clary sage right? Apparently that can really make you go into labor! I ordered some last night. I think they said a drop on the outside of your ankles or in the bath. They tell you not to use it before you're full term because it can work that effectively! I'm determined to find all the natural induction techniques :haha:

Cheryl, I have clary sage in an bath salt and have been bathing in it for some time with nothing so I doubt anything will get it started except the induction meds maybe :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/d8cMW6mm.jpg




Jrepp said:


> Mary your bump is so cute! How I dream of being tiny again lol.
> 
> Pam - le sigh! You must be stern with Matthew and tell his stubborn little butt to come out already! I'm sorry you went overdue. Like way overdue! I am so glad that the docs are going to jump start things on Monday to help you out though. Why won't they let you go past 41w3d?
> 
> Cheryl - I've heard that about clary sage as well, but I also read that if your body isn't ready to go into labor no amount of home induction techniques is going to work. I'm half tempted to do a bunch of that stuff starting Tuesday to get this child out of me. I feel so bad because this is what I wanted (to be having a baby) but it is so incredibly painful.
> 
> AFM: took a spill yesterday and have been cramping pretty bad. I decided not to go to l&d because it was only a tiny fall. But I think it was enough to push Luke down further. If these pains don't go away today we may be headed to l&d later though. Hopefully not with Fourth of July and all.

The hospital that I'm going to is very baby friendly and standard policies are immediate skin-to-skin, baby stays with mom - no nurseries, delayed cord clamping, breast feeding etc.
Part of their policy as well is that they in general do not want ladies going over 41+3 because they try and keep their c-section rates low as well. This isn't mandatory because they cannot force you but they feel it is better to rather have you go sooner than later to avoid possible complications. 

The one Dr told me that she has personally done more sections on ladies who were that much more overdue because of baby's size than she has with inductions going "wrong" so I'm happy to take it now. You should have seen the list of rules I was given when I left there on Friday about filling in a kick chart, checking for bleeding, waters breaking or just feeling funny so that I can go in immediately. They really didn't like the idea of me going over more but didn't want to induce over the weekend to give me some more time.

Sorry for the essay answer :haha:

I'm sorry about your fall and the pain. I hope you feel better so that you can relax at home :hugs: 
Is Luke still moving like usual to at least reassure you that all is okay?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh and I wanted to just mention this as I think Kirsty might be right and I would like this to go out as a warning to all of you still expecting.

She gave her birthday guess for Matthew @ 41+3 and that will be Tuesday so she will either be really really close or spot on. Depends on whether I deliver on Monday or Tuesday.

The reason why I am mentioning this is so that you don't ask for her guess unless she guesses between 38 and 40 :rofl:

*** Kirsty, I'm still teasing you about this  **​*


----------



## aidensmommy1

Lol, Thank you, Jess :). And you WILL be tiny again very soon! You still are, other than your beautiful bump! You seem to have the same body type as I do and the moment Aiden was born, I looked like I never even had a baby! lol. I have a strong feeling that you'll be the same way as soon as Luke arrives! I'm loving that my belly is "popping" but I'm praying I'm lucky enough to get hardly any stretch marks again at the same time. I used cocoa butter religiously while pregnant with Aiden from about 12wks+ so I'm grabbing some asap and hoping it works the same miracles for me. I'm smaller then I was when I got pregnant with Aiden so I know my skin will have much more stretching to do this time around! Im happy to finally be able to post noticeable bump pics.. Ive already popped more since the 9wk pic. Its crazy how quickly our belly's grow in pregnancy! I swear, some mornings when I wake up, It looks like my belly grew over night :haha:

Also Jess, I hope everything's ok and the cramping eases up! I know Luke is okay, your uterus is certainly strong enough to protect your little guys but I hope your able to avoid going to l&d and feel good for the 4th of July! 

That reminds me, HAPPY 4th EVERYONE!!!

Pam, You've been so strong this past week while waiting for Matthew to make his appearance! I'm so glad to know you'll be meeting him regardless by Monday/Tuesday but I'm still hoping your back pain is the start to labor! Oh, and my guess is that if you are induced, he will be here by Monday evening ;). Either way, I'm SO excited to see your LO! At least you know Matthews been very comfortable in your uterus since he doesn't want to come out and all! :haha: He's going to he a strong & healthy little boy!


----------



## Jrepp

That makes sense. I couldn't figure out if it was of medical necessity because of your heart issue or if it was doctor preference. I won't go past 39w6d because of my blood issue. 

Luke is still moving like crazy. He had 2 days of lazy movements but it has picked up drastically. I'll tell ta what......once the baby has fully developed bones movement hurts!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg, I know what you mean, Jess! Aiden used my uterus as a punching bag late in pregnancy! :haha: Some of the hits were quite painful but definitely reassuring!


----------



## melewen

My doc won't let me go past 41w3d because the rate of stillbirth increases dramatically then. I would like to be allowed to go to 42w but when I heard that I was like never mind!!!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> My doc won't let me go past 41w3d because the rate of stillbirth increases dramatically then. I would like to be allowed to go to 42w but when I heard that I was like never mind!!!

Cheryl, I've never heard that one. My midwife monitors us to 42w and doesn't do anything before unless there are complications with me or baby.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've never heard that either. They let you go right up to 42 weeks in the UK. Scary to think about if there's any truth to what your doctor is saying :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

I was about to say that. In the UK they generally don't induce before 42w unless there's problems.
The rate of still birth begins to rise from 37w, but is still pretty low with monitoring for mum and baby


----------



## Jrepp

Usually here they let you go to 42 weeks before starting the induction process. Afyer 40 weeks the placenta can start to deteriorate, which for me could lead to hemorrhage with my blood disorder so if I make it to 39 weeks they will induce at 39w5d or 39w6d so that I don't have him after 40 weeks.

Just going to complain for a bit. My sister and her husband have been having marital problems and we're talking about getting a divorce when she found out she was pregnant with my nephew a year and 9 months ago. She just came in and asked my mom if she could watch the boys while her and her husband go to urgent care because she can't find the strings to her iud and has been having some pregnancy symptoms such as bloating, nausea and boob soreness. I have a feeling she is about to announce another pregnancy here in a day or two. The last time she got pregnant (Mary and Kenna may remember this) she lied to me about it and then announced the same day that I did that she was pregnant and we were due the same day. I lost my baby she went on to have hers. If she's pregnant again I am going to be so angry!


----------



## Twinsie

Aww Jess. That's frustrating!! It def is hard when you had such issues while others who aren't even trying, get pregnant time and time again. Life can be so unfair.


----------



## Wishing1010

I do remember that, Jess....that is so sad they keep bringing children into this world due to their negligence. I am sorry you have to witness this and pray that they are not having another baby.


----------



## melewen

Jess blah. It sucks how it seems like the people who don't deserve it it's so easy for doesn't it? I guess we'll see what happens, she's going tomorrow right?

And yeah apparently the stillbirth rate multiplies by five from what it is at 39 weeks to then what it is at 42. It's of course still relatively low but I can't imagine anything worse. That's one study I read independently and I forget the study she cited specifically. It's pretty well accepted here locally that you won't go all the way to 42 weeks. They'll induce you before. I'm trying to prep well in advance for LO to come in a timely fashion lol. My crazy list of exercises everyday, DH is like um.... K


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: 

We now have less than 24 hours left till induction starts EEEEEEKKK :wohoo: Final stretch now to meeting our boy.

This song is my theme song now more than ever :dance: LOVE IT!!!!!
https://youtu.be/9jK-NcRmVcw


----------



## startd

Pam - the countdown is on!!!


----------



## melewen

Pam I'm so excited!!! We'll have a baby soon!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Might be making a trip to L&D today....have an appt in the morn so trying to hold out but lots of cramps, pressure, and back pain that just keeps getting worse!


----------



## Twinsie

Yayyyy babies are comingggggg!!!!!! So excited!!! Good luck and be safe!!! You can do this!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

How are you doing Kenna? :hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, very excited but also scared out of my freaking mind. Not sure how this will go, how long will it take, how sore will it be, will I do okay blah blah you know the drill :haha:

I'm going to try my best to keep you ladies updated as we go along


----------



## cutieq

Exciting ladies!!

Kenna, trust your instincts. If it gets too bad, go to the doc. Shelby sounds like she's getting ready to make her appearance soon!

Pam, I think those nerves and questions are totally normal. Thankfully there's a sweet reward at the end! Remember that your body was made to do this. 

I'm so excited for both of you!


----------



## Kirsty3051

If I can do it, anybody can! Jyllian is doing it for the 3rd time so it can't be *that* bad :haha:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm freaking out a bit but I'll know in the end it will be okay. I just need to have faith and trust that it will all go well.

Not the best quality photo but here we go... also I did not put my top on because the top hides how huge this bump really is :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/d7x05evl.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay final bump photo!!!!!! Cannot wait to see the little man behind the bump!

I am still at home, just resting until I feel I need to leave. So far, so good.


----------



## melewen

Love the giant bump Pam!! I'm going to miss it a little :cry:

Glad to hear things settled a bit for you kenna. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes in the a.m. 

Oh yeah.... We have named the baby... LEO!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Yay's all around!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Morning

Booked in and observations done. Baby seems fine 

I had 1 contraction lol. I am still only 1cm and cervix posterior so at this stage it really does not look like l am progressing at all.

Waiting for shift change to get induction meds. Will keep you guys updated as far as l can and then Daphne wilk take over


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just had my 1st shot of cytotec. Nurse laughed het ass off as l literally took it all as a shot of tequila :rofl:

Will be monitored regularly and every 2nd hour more cytotec if progression is slow


----------



## laurac1988

eeeeeeek how exciting! Hope it goes great hun !


----------



## startd

Thinking of you, Pam!


----------



## mdscpa

As per Pam, it's been 4 hours since they started inducing her. On monitor now and it shows contractions but she really don't feel them saywhat: :wacko:) they measure the high-ish. Once off they will see if she's dilated more..... 

2 mild contractions 5 mins apart and Matthew's heart rate drops so being monitored a bit longer.

(our whatsapp convo)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello ladies..... DH finally did his first ever photo shoot with Adam.... He thinks it didn't come out so well. But i think it's really great for a beginner.... :D He made a video of the photos so i can just share it with you ladies at once instead of putting each photo here.... :D It's a little bit long so bear with it.


Spoiler
https://youtu.be/yMBOIKIXycw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMBOIKIXycw&feature=youtu.be



​


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg how adorable, Daphne!!!! I just want to kiss those little toes!!!


----------



## cutieq

Thinking of you Pam!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Pam! So exciting!


----------



## Michellebelle

I just cannot get over how cute Adam is!


----------



## cutieq

Michellebelle said:


> I just cannot get over how cute Adam is!

I second this! 

Cheryl, I think Leo is an awesome name. I'm glad you're decided! Are you telling the name or keeping it a secret?


----------



## Twinsie

Daphne and DH, those pics are AMAZING!!!! Absolutely incredible. I hope I do as good of a job when it's my turn!

Pam!!!! Good luck and prayers to you today! Thinking of you all day!


----------



## mdscpa

Little progress but at least there is.... Pam is now 2cm dilated. Next shot in few minutes. She wanted to take a nap after the shot since she's been awake since 4am. Praying she can as she can see/hear other ladies having terrible contractions at only 3cm...


----------



## mdscpa

It was hard and it took us 1-2 hours to finally get him to sleep.. Other pose were so hard and DH gave it up to professionals :haha: He even got peed on while trying to focus his camera... Unfortunately he didn't get.. Must have been a good memory to show Adam... :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck today, Pam!! I woke up thinking about you & I cant wait until little Matthew is here! Hope everything goes as quickly and smoothly as possible for you! :hugs:

Daphne, I still can't believe how darn cute Adam is!! Those pics are amazing! <3


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess that's wonderful news on the settlement! Are you feeling OK since your fall? I totally agree once baby's bones are harder the movements can be a bit painful at times... or tickle too!

Ahhhhh Cheryl and her Squatty Potty! :rofl: That's awesome news you have a name picked out! Hi Leo :hi:

Finally Pam some birth news! I'm so excited for you and will be thinking of you today! Your body did an amazing job growing Matthew! Love the final bump photo and cannot wait for photos of your baby boy! :happydance:

Aww Mary that's an adorable wittle bump! Definitely noticeable now!

Kirsty that's hilarious I was actually considering sharing my poop news here yesterday after a few days "off" :rofl: This may be my third pregnancy and all... but honestly I'm terrified this time around! :wacko: I don't know why :shrug: It really seemed fun and not bad whatsoever before... I just think because I'm experiencing so many new syptoms and aches and pains I fear the worst labor and delivery possible :dohh:

Oh Daphne those photos of Adam are so precious! Love your avatar photo!!! Thanks for keeping us updated on Pam :thumbup:

AFM still stressing over house reno stuff but I did manage to get every single piece of closet door painted over the holiday weekend. OH and I did a bunch of shopping yesterday and we now have everything we wanted and need for Cameron :happydance: Some stuff is on order but will arrive later this week such as the swing, wifi monitor and glider/ottoman set. We picked up the pack-n-play yesterday as well and got a little mattress insert for it, as Cam will be snoozing in there for awhile with us. I feel lucky OH is so involved. He had his eyes set on a particular diaper bag (I liked it too) and when we couldn't find it at one store he freaked. Luckily, I found it at Target online and they had it in our store so we just ordered the last few items and picked them up. The store employee even gave us a "Congrats" gift card for $5 plus we got $60 in additional gift cards for the other purchases :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

We had a really nice 4th of July weekend at the beach. It was just Nahum, Aiden, and I and we all had a blast! My MS has pretty much left the building...just tired and a few migraines. I can actually make plans again without my MS getting in the way! Yay! LoL. Its been about a week straight without MS so hopefully it won't come back in full force at all! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jrepp said:


> Usually here they let you go to 42 weeks before starting the induction process. Afyer 40 weeks the placenta can start to deteriorate, which for me could lead to hemorrhage with my blood disorder so if I make it to 39 weeks they will induce at 39w5d or 39w6d so that I don't have him after 40 weeks.
> 
> Just going to complain for a bit. My sister and her husband have been having marital problems and we're talking about getting a divorce when she found out she was pregnant with my nephew a year and 9 months ago. She just came in and asked my mom if she could watch the boys while her and her husband go to urgent care because she can't find the strings to her iud and has been having some pregnancy symptoms such as bloating, nausea and boob soreness. I have a feeling she is about to announce another pregnancy here in a day or two. The last time she got pregnant (Mary and Kenna may remember this) she lied to me about it and then announced the same day that I did that she was pregnant and we were due the same day. I lost my baby she went on to have hers. If she's pregnant again I am going to be so angry!

I def remember this! This was at the exact time that some old friend announced her pregnancy to me and the situations were very similar! Ugh! I really hope there's no pregnancy announcement!!! I dont even know what to Say. I'm truly at a loss for words..


----------



## mdscpa

Pam's getting more contractions and becoming sore now.... Oh, and she's bleeding red... and she typed, "OMG the pain!!!!" :D

Earlier today she told me her DH will stay home and rest and will only be called if something is up.... Hopefully he'll be there before Matthew arrives.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thanks for the updates Daphne! I bet Matthew will be here within the next 12hrs :). Can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here we go! Things are starting to get intense!

I understand DH will need to rest up but what the whaaa :saywhat: Doesn't Pam want him there with her right now?! Or do they not allow the SO in? She's such a trooper! I'd want my OH as close as possible! Don't they live like a half hour or so from the hospital?

I'm so easily aggravated today it seems. First, my daughter was supposed to go with our neighbor to Soak City, a local water park, today. I got her and my son a combo pass for Cedar Point (the amusement park) and the water park. My son uses his because he's older and goes with friends but my daughter has only used hers once when she went to the water park with OH's mom. Those things are not cheap. And of course she's still asleep and my mom went straight over to tell the neighbor that she doesn't want to go. My mom's like 'I can't find anything, a beach towel or her bathing suit' and I'm like uh just grab a towel from the bathroom and she knows where he suits are :dohh: Now whenever my daughter does wake up all she will do is sit on her laptop my mom got her all damn day when it's a beautiful day out. My mom never makes them do anything if they don't want to, it's annoying. I'm going to have them put up the electronics when I stop home for lunch and go outside to play. We have a trampoline and pool in our backyard so no reason to be cooped up inside every day. Also, my mom had a TON of stuff in containers and boxes for a few years that we stuck in our shed but when we cleaned that out we kept her things out and I asked her to go through it and take what she wanted and we would take the rest to Goodwill as a donation. It sat outside for a week and she finally went through it late last week. Today she was like 'Why didn't OH take all the stuff to Goodwill?' Um, because we were BUSY all weekend and taking all that stuff was the last thing on my mind, honestly. The stuff sat in boxes for years and a few days pass and she's bothered that it hasn't been dropped off? It's sitting in our backyard piled up in one container, not like it's in her way. It has to be divided up into a few containers or boxes before being dropped off. And if it were to rain yes some things would get soaked but a lot of it is glassware or plastic/metal crap so no big deal. It sat for so long and she doesn't want it so why worry about it?


----------



## melewen

Daphne thanks for the updates!! Can't wait to meet Matthew :)

I think DH did an awesome job of the photos!!! Really! If you send me a raw file I can play around with some editing to prep for our LO if you like :) I can't get over how cute Adam is!

Mary glad your MS is leveling off! I bet the progesterone was making it a lot worse, plus you're getting close to the second tri!!

Jyllian that is so annoying!! I would be livid if my mom wasted my daughters pass cuz she didn't "feel like going". Um they never "feel like going 'and then they go and have a great time! And then the goodwill box just makes no sense. Glad you're getting lots of stuff though! :thumbup:

So the nonprofit I work for, the woman who runs it, we work pretty closely and she asked for our registry a few times so I sent it. She tried to buy us the Becco Gemini baby carrier (which is like a Tula) but had technical difficulties.. She doesn't get how to use Dropbox so I'm not super surprised :rofl: BUT that thing is like $150 and I really want her to be able to buy it!! I know that sounds crazy but it would be great to check that off the list. I don't really know how to help her without sounding like.... I dunno. Ha! That's the extent of the excitement over here

We went to the big fireworks thing on my parents lake last night and Leo slept through the whole thing! It was so funny. He was wide awake and doing flips and whatnot beforehand but fell totally asleep during the actual loud part. Silly baby!!

Dani we're sharing the name so far with family--we just happened to mostly, and it's my way of finally confirming a name!--but I think we will share with everyone else too in a few weeks. Have you and DH picked a name for baby Q??


----------



## mdscpa

From Pam: Dh on the way. I stopped timing as they are close and cant type when having them. Say hi to ladies online...

Before she stopped timing, they were now 4 mins apart.... If things keep progressing i agree with you Mary i think Matthew will be here in the next 12hours.... 

Kenna, how are you?

Thanks ladies for the likes...


----------



## cutieq

Exciting!!!! 

Cheryl, baby's name will be Vincent Rudolph Q (last name) IV. We're calling him Q for now. Q for Quattro (the 4th) and Q for our last name but he will officially be named Vincent.


----------



## Twinsie

Cheryl- hooray for settling on Leo! Love it!!

Dani- Vincent is a great name!

Thanks for updating us daphne! I hope Pam doesn't have too much unbearable pain and if she does, accepts some pain relief Meds! Nothing wrong with that! Glad DH is coming now. My DH will def not have the option of resting lol. I don't think he'd want to either but if he did, I'd say no!!! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

I am good. Strong and frequent contractions but still not dilated or effaced enough to be too excited lol. BP is down and weight is good....still on bedrest though ugh! Have to go back on Thurs or Fri for another nonstress test and another cervical check. :coffee: just over here waiting!

Hooray Pam!!!! Get that baby out!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Mary- forgot to say I'm glad the ms is better !

Kenna- waiting is hard!!! But glad everything is good!

Jyllian- that's def annoying about ur daughter not going to the park when you paid for it! Maybe some chores will do the trick for her earning electronic time?! That's my rule for my kids I nanny for!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani that's a cute name! Will you guys call him Vinny for short at all? Love it!

Thanks again Daphne for the update! Woohoo!!! I'm so excited! I'm gonna hafta stalk BnB all day today... even on my phone after work which I never do!

Cheryl I totally get what you're saying about the carrier. Like, that'd be such an awesome gift and one less thing to worry about yet you don't wanna be pushy about it.

The pass I got for my kids is for the season (all summer long) but still... my daughter doesn't get many opportunities to go so I want her to take advantage when she can! OH and I didn't get passes this year but plan on spending a family day at the park and then maybe another at the water park.

I was thinking about how OH's grandparents (Cameron will be their first great grandbaby!) didn't make it to the shower and haven't asked us about anything we still needed... so while shopping it was in the back of my mind that they could have got the swing or something like that but oh well! I'm not waiting around for them, or anyone else that didn't make it to the shower that says they have a gift yet, to give us anything. I have piece of mind knowing we are all set :thumbup: If we happen to get something we already have or won't use then can probably exchange it for something more useful like diapers or wipes :shrug: I already took a Tommee Tippee 3 pack bottle set back to Babies R Us and got like $22 towards the pack-n-play mattress, sheet and changer pad we wanted. I also have a 2 pack of nail clippers we got and don't need since we bought a health and grooming kit so will put that money towards something else.

We have three bottles right now - one small Tommee Tippee, Playtex Ventaire and Munchkin Latch (we got it free in our Target registry gift bag) so will try each of those when the time comes and buy more of what works best. Also skipped buying a Soothie pacifier because I believe we will get one at the hospital. I want to get some gentle dish soap like Palmolive Baby and a new little dish drying rack just for bottle and such.


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, dh's family calls him Vinny so we were calling him Q to eliminate confusion purposes. Im sure people will call him a slew of things but Q is the primary nickname.


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I've been feeling (what I think is) Cameron's little hard butt on my upper left side and he has been trying to slide it towards the upper middle area of my belly. I've never felt it move or stick out so much before and I feel his limbs going crazy on my right side. He's been going at it mostly all morning but I think wore himself out as it's a bit still in there right now. It's kind of exciting to think he's mayyybe starting attempts at getting himself into the birthing position but also makes me a bit nervous...

Oh and realized yesterday that my tDap arm NEVER hurt whatsoever! I was certain I'd suffer and was super envious of Dani but I guess I got lucky!


----------



## Jrepp

Stalking in between naps. My mom just took me to the fabric store to make a surprise for my hubby. My mom found little shorts that look exactly like the ones hubby has and when I was doing laundry I lost it when I hung up one of hubby's shirts that's a picture of dearth vader and it says "I am your father". I went out and bought 2 black onesies and I'm going to put Star Wars phrases on them......."I am a Jedi like my father before me" and "the force is strong with this one" I got different sizes cause I'm not sure how big he's going to be.


----------



## cutieq

MamaBunny2 said:


> So I've been feeling (what I think is) Cameron's little hard butt on my upper left side and he has been trying to slide it towards the upper middle area of my belly. I've never felt it move or stick out so much before and I feel his limbs going crazy on my right side. He's been going at it mostly all morning but I think wore himself out as it's a bit still in there right now. It's kind of exciting to think he's mayyybe starting attempts at getting himself into the birthing position but also makes me a bit nervous...
> 
> Oh and realized yesterday that my tDap arm NEVER hurt whatsoever! I was certain I'd suffer and was super envious of Dani but I guess I got lucky!

Jyllian, quit saying Cameron is coming early. You're making me nervous for Pete's sake! Lol


----------



## mdscpa

Haven't heard anything yet from Pam. FX this means she's on active labour or Matthew is here already.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Jess that's gonna be too cute! My OH wants him and Cam to have matching polo shirts and Nike Air Force One high tops :laugh2:

Sorry Dani! :rofl: I'm super nervous!

Thanks Daphne, FX Pamela is progressing along and her body FINALLY gives up that baby! We've all waited long enough and I know she has!

Stopped home for lunch and the Jumperoo AND car seat canopy came today! OH has no idea about the Jumperoo so FX he isn't upset I ordered it already...


----------



## cutieq

MamaBunny2 said:


> Aww Jess that's gonna be too cute! My OH wants him and Cam to have matching polo shirts and Nike Air Force One high tops :laugh2:
> 
> Sorry Dani! :rofl: I'm super nervous!
> 
> Thanks Daphne, FX Pamela is progressing along and her body FINALLY gives up that baby! We've all waited long enough and I know she has!

Me, you and Cheryl are up next!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yup! Once Pamela, Kenna and Jess pop theirs out it's onto me and you (we're really close) and then Cheryl :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

If melon goes overdue, we'll probably deliver around the same time. If Luca is anything to go by anyway! :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Must. Resist. Urge. To. Lick. Pot. Pie. Dish. At. My. Desk. :toothpick:

I want to make a cover for the arm of the musical mobile we have on the crib. It's just solid white plastic with no sleeve. The one I had for my other kids had a sleeve that matched the bedding. I was being lazy and searching for one online then realized that it's literally just a long, narrow piece of fabric with the long edges sewn together. Slip that over the arm so it's all scrunched up and voila! Done.

I have a sewing machine... somewhere... :shrug: BUT I also have that iron on hemming tape stuff as well. No sew! That's my kinda project right now. Quick and easy :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gah! Bed Bath & Beyond - of all places - has crib mobile arm covers. Who'd have thunk?! 

https://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/BedBathandBeyond/29849641611180p?$478$

There's different colors but I found this one for $14.99 which is the least expensive I've seen that'd match well enough with our crib bedding. Hmm... do I just get it or take the time to go buy fabric and throw one together? :shrug: I'd rather use that time towards painting the walls or something. Plus there's a BBB like 2 minutes from my house and perhaps I could just have it shipped to store for free?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sounds like a good mini project to me :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

That is cute, cannot believe they sell them! 

I hope Shelby comes soon, these contractions are killing me. They are so strong and not productive. Argh!

I hope Matthew is here now!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kenna I wonder if you'll make it to 40 weeks - or later - like Pamela did?!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We've agreed on the name Jacob :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww love the name Jacob!

Probably will make it to inducing time which is going to be 07/27, so 42 weeks. Ughhhhh!


----------



## Twinsie

Love the name Jacob!!

I wonder how Pam is doing!!? So curious!!


----------



## mdscpa

Update from Pam few minutes ago.


"Born 17h20. Long story to tell. Will update once drip out of hand. Cant type. Doing well so far."


She sent me one pic of her and Matthew having skin-skin contact they both seem very well. Asked if i can attach the pic here but still waiting for her reply. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Love the name Kirsty.... Looks like almost everyone here is getting bible names... :D

Kenna :saywhat: induction at 42 weeks???? :wacko:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations Pam! Can't wait to read your birth story :hugs:


----------



## Twinsie

Yay Mathew is here and they are both safe!!! Woohoo!!!! So happy and can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## mdscpa

After having her permission here's their first pic.

https://i.imgur.com/3LP3ysQ.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous


----------



## cutieq

Aw congrats!


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww omg!!! Matthew is here!!!!!!!!!! He is precious!!!! Congrats, Pam and DH!!!!

Yes, Daphne...42 weeks! I cried when they told me that today. Lol. They just called to schedule my second appt for this week and said they were doing another US. When I inquired as to why (although i would never refuse a chance to see her), they said my fluid levels showed too high at my US last Thursday. First I am hearing of that....ugh.


----------



## mdscpa

Urgh that sucks if they want you to wait longer. If your BP keeps on getting high though i bet you won't reach that far. Having Pam waited for so long is enough for us. :rofl: Shelby should arrive before or on her due date. :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

At labor and delivery myself right now. Steady contractions 3 minutes apart for the last 2.5 hours.


----------



## mdscpa

Whoah, Jess FX this is it.... More babies are coming.... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thx ladies. Still struggling to type with drip in. Will do proper update soon.

Matthew is just precious xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg jess!!!!! Keep us posted!!!!! FX all is well!!!!!!


----------



## startd

Pam! Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! I'm glad you're both ok, and can't wait to see more pictures. Rest up


----------



## startd

Daphne, Adam is just gorgeous!
Jess, I hope you're ok, and we have more baby news soon.
So many babies arriving!


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats pam!!! Gorgeous picture, and you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## cutieq

Holy baby, Jess. That escalated quickly! 

Hoping everything is ok and goes well. 

Kenna, you hang in there pumpkin!


----------



## Twinsie

You look gorgeous Pam and Mathew is just adorable!! So tiny looking! Can't wait to hear ur birth story !!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wishing1010 said:


> Aww love the name Jacob!
> 
> Probably will make it to inducing time which is going to be 07/27, so 42 weeks. Ughhhhh!

I'm going to guess that you'll have Shelby no later than 41wks. I can't wait to see her little face!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats Pam!!!! What a cutie he is!!! I am so incredibly happy for you! I love the pic! That skin to skin contact right after birth is one of the most amazing feelings in the world! Congrats again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Back home. I'm not dilated enough for them to keep me. Took 2 ambien per their orders. Not sure if I'm going into labor or just practicing


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh wow, Jess! I just saw your post after seeing this one. I think its a def possibility that you could very well go into labor now. What did the docs say? Are you still having contractions around 3 mins apart?! We're about to have so many babies on here! Def keep us posted if anything changes!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Pam! He is so adorable! 

Good luck Jess! Hope everything goes smoothly, whether that's you relaxing at home for longer or going into labor!

So exciting!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh! Congrats Pam!!! Matthew is so precious! And wow you look fab for just given birth at nearly 42 weeks! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I agree Jyllian, Pam does look fab! 
I'm so proud of you, Pam! You were such a trooper this past week and I'm so glad you have Matthew in your arms! It was all definitely worth the wait! :)


----------



## melewen

Congrats Pam!!! You look amazing and I can't wait to see more of little Matthew and hear your story :hugs:

Jess glad you're home but I don't get what's going on if you're having surges every 3 minutes!! Hrmmmmm. What did they say? I bet you're out cold but what do you think will happen?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, Happy 29 weeks!!! Leo will be here very soon as well! :dance: And I love the name btw!


----------



## Jrepp

I'm still awake. The ambien has done NoTHING. The contractions are still coming every 3 minutes or so but seem to have picked up in intensity a bit more. I tried a shower and now I'm laying in bed watching e news and munching on m&ms. Unfortunately there isn't any way to know what's going to happen


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 29 weeks, Cheryl....

Jess - happy full-term.... :dance: Glad you're back home.... Rest up.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Think I slept a total of 2hrs last night. Luca is teething. You're all in for a treat there.:coffee:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

BIRTH STORY
Induction started on 06/07/15 @ 08:25 with oral cytotec. 1cm dilated and posterior cervix. I received oral cytotec every 2hrs until desirable progress was made.

It was going so slow and l told dh to go home and rest until contractions were more frequent. I mean by 12:00 l eas only 2cm. I had a lot to keep me occupied and while nothing was happening it was pointless in him being at hospital.

At 15:00 l sent him a msg after a really strong contraction to joke about the pain and by 15:30 l told him to come as contractions were about 4mins apart. Now l could not talk or time them so just went with hands and knees on bed. Evety other positions made pain worse.

Dh got here at 16:00 and he was amazing!!! At 16:45 round about l wanted to push and nusrse said no. I insisted and had involuntary pushes l could not control. Nurse checked and l was about 9cm waters still in tact. I wadcso cold anx dh covered me with a blanket. He jyst did that and my water broke like in movies lol. By now it was impossinle for them to get me on my back and once managed nurse did quick check and said l could push with contractions. BEST FEELING EVER!!!

I pushed as if l was pooping every time and also pooped every time hahaha. Nurses was great and encouraged me to keep it up. Chord was around his neck but no complications. Pushed for 20 mins and he was here.

Immediate skin-to-skin while nurse checked me. I had several small internal tears that they had to stitch. Bleeding would not stop though so Dr came at 19:00 and establushed several tears on cervix. His words "looks like tp roll that was stuffed with firecrackers that exploded" l got 3 lV bags to go through and iv antibiotics

Matthew has been feeding not stop so l only managed to sleep 1hr. I have tons of pressure in vaginal area but nleeding under control and normal now. Might even go home later today.

Oh and l did this induction and birth totally unmeficated - not even air or gas 

Matthew weighed 3.34kg fit and healthy


----------



## laurac1988

youre a superhero! Congratulations x


----------



## mdscpa

Told you you're a pro.... Nice to read your story..... Happy for the three of you.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Wow!!! What a story, Pam!!!! So glad he is here and you can now heal and focus on snuggles!


----------



## startd

Congratulations again Pam


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Thank you all for your support, prayers, compliments and well wishes. They and you guys mean a lot to me!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

TMI post but this excited me... Lol!

Spoiler
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150707_073019_zpsnphd3ejp.jpg


----------



## mdscpa

No TMI for me :lol: :rofl: That looks like mine..... :wohoo: Shelby's coming..... :yipee: Sorry can't contain my excitement...


----------



## Wishing1010

I thought the same!!!! Omg I am getting excited now :)


----------



## mdscpa

No more bed rest... Time to hit the ball or walk around to get your contractions coming.... :D Think Shelby will be here on or before Friday this week... :dance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I think Pam's birth might of set you all off :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

I am def taking your advice, Daphne! Just took a nice shower, eating some breakfast, going to do a few chores and then bouncing and walking I go!!!


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: Pam is like the switch.... :lol:


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Pam!!!! Lol, she is magic :D


----------



## mdscpa

She doesn't want anyone to beat her record (41w2d) ... :haha: So all of you should start giving birth now....


----------



## Jrepp

Pm - thank you for sharing your story. It sounds a bit painful but you did it!! I'm so glad no complications and hat Matthew is eating like. Horses. CNt wait to see more pics of him.

Kenna looks like your contractions are changing things up in there. I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok, on three...everyone push!!! :rofl:

Thanks, Jess! Hoping you are right! Happy full term!!!! Hoping your little man comes soon as well!


----------



## MamaBunny2

So much excitement on here as of late!!!

Jess, how are you feeling? Happy 37 weeks! Luke can come now whenever he likes!

Pamela thanks for sharing your birth story, how awesome! When I read about the "exploded TP roll" (both times, FB and BnB) I did a big kegal, wincing in pain. Owwwwwwch!!! But you really have been such a trooper, all the waiting is over now and Matthew is finally here! Cannot wait to see more of him!

Kenna you're next! I'm so excited for you!

Cheryl I love the name! I showed OH your bump photo last night and said "Guess what they're naming their son?" and he immediately replied "Cameron" in a sarcastic, defensive tone. I was like NOOOO :rofl: Look at her hands silly! Theeeen he got it :dohh:

AFM Cameron was pretty active yesterday and I was a bit uncomfortable with his movements throughout the day. I still love feeling him wiggle though! I managed to paint more of the walls downstairs after work and today hope to get the hinges back on all the closet bifold doors I had painted over the weekend so OH can cut then down during his next two days off work. I like his schedule - Monday-Tuesday, Friday-Sunday this week and then Wednesday-Thursday next week, alternating like that from here on out. He can't make it to my next two appointments, as they are on the Wednesdays he works but once I start going weekly he can make it to the first and third... if I make it to that. I keep thinking once Cameron is here it will be so nice for him to be home a few days in a row with us while I'm on ML and also for him to have days with his son once I'm back to work.

Starting to figure out and type up a birth plan to show my doctor as well as really figuring out what to pack in my bag for the hospital, which I'll do around 36 weeks I think. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg jyllian, I didn't even notice Cheryl's name hint until you said that! Now I see it!!! Too cute!

Some things i have in my bag: a couple of black nightgowns with easy access to the boobs, several pairs of panties, heavy duty pads (and a couple adult diapers for the ride home in case I am bleeding super bad), nursing bras, nursing pads and nipple cream, a few options for my going home outfits (black bottoms for sure), my nursing pillow, items for DH, my tablet, extra phone chargers, toiletries. I have a separate diaper bag for Shelby's items including a few going home outfit options, a few receiving blankets, socks and anti scratch mittens, and some necessities for the ride home.

Sorry so long lol!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yeah, when Cheryl posted the photo and said in the caption they picked a name... someone commented "What's the name?" or whatever and I laughed :dohh: She was super sly with that!

I have seen a lot of discussion about adult diapers on the August Facebook group :rofl: I just never thought of em as an option! Ugh... I'm so not looking forward to dealing with pads and pantyliners and tampons again :nope: I need to get a button down or elastic neckline gown and maybe a light robe and some rubber bottom ankle socks. Def packing snacks and drinks for OH, that's a must! Cell phone and camera and chargers, tennis ball(s) and rice pack for pain relief if needed, going home outfit for myself and baby, toiletries and other misc. items. Thanks for all the info, I'm gonna work on my list today!


----------



## mdscpa

Would love to see Cheryl's pic in here... :D Getting curious about it.


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope she doesn't mind!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1436274834630.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks kenna! I meant to share it early yesterday but I was waiting on DH to verify it was ok I shared before I put it on FB. Baby is a new size too! I'll post his veggie this week :D we are running out of fruits!!

Pamela you are a total badass! Your birth story is awesome. Can't wait to see more photos of Matthew!

Kenna woohoo for plug!! We're about to have a big rush of babies in here!

Jess any updates?


----------



## MamaBunny2

For some reason I was thinking Cheryl had already posted it on BnB... but not surprised as my brain is like permanently fried :laugh2:

So our glider and ottoman come tomorrow. I'm pretty excited BUT nervous about the cushion color, as the photos were confusing.

The cushion looks really light in this photo...
https://i5.wal.co/dfw/dce07b8c-c9fd/k2-_e92839a2-fe1f-43cc-87d9-eaced5de4f4b.v1.jpg-497af137fa3c657ca36b877b2b5ff8dd1048f6f0-webp-450x450.webp

But looks darker in this one, which I'm hoping for...
https://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/dce07b8c-a704/k2-_2847e935-9d6b-4473-8067-6b3209178a5e.v1.jpg

Either color will work in the nursery, I'm just opposed to light fabric as it shows dirt easier.


----------



## Wishing1010

Very cute glider!!! We didn't have room for one but have a leather rocker/recliner that I plan on nursing in.


----------



## Twinsie

Pam your birth story is awesome! Such a strong woman pushing only 20 mins!! No Meds! Can't wait to see more pics!! Congrats :) 

Kenna- yay for plug!! How close are your contractions now? Any more plug/show?


----------



## Wishing1010

Lots of gross stuff each time I use the restroom! I have some contractions but nothing like they have been. I guess my plug regenerated as my doc told me a month ago it was gone!


----------



## Twinsie

That's interesting!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I just love your story! You did amazing!! :) I'm so happy for you guys! Congratulations again! Yay!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, it must have been the rest of it. I lost half a month or so before birth and then the other bit came when it was time. I'm about to text you! I just got beyond excited reading your posts!!! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm sure regardless of the color of the cushions once it arrives I'll be too excited and want OH to put it together! We saw one in store over the weekend that does have a darker cushion that we like but it's like $5-10 more which is fine... so if he would rather have that one we can always take the ordered one and exchange it in store for the darker one I suppose and have it same day.

So annoyed with work today. They are definitely allowing machete guy back to work, just have a temp replacing him for now. Many employees here aren't happy about it. He missed all of last week due to being in the hospital and will likely miss this week as well. If any of us missed that much work we'd be canned for sure! I don't see mental instability and trying to slice up one's face as being a valid excuse for a prolonged absence. Also, two guys just straight up left the building and property to "grab drinks" because they were thirsty. We are only permitted to leave on our half hour lunch break. They didn't punch out, nothing. Just left. We have a water fountain here as well as a large cooler filled with ice water and freeze pops in the break room. They should bring drinks with them in the morning or grab some on the way to work. We used to be allowed to leave on short breaks but since many of the plant guys were using that time to do drugs it's been forbidden. Things are just much too lax here imo and much is overlooked. It's a liability for the company as well as safety hazards for employees.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, how frustrating, Jyllian!!!! :( I am sorry you are having to witness all of this. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Just saw Pam's pm on whatsapp. Thought she already updated here. They're already home for like maybe 4-5 hours ago if my calculation is correct. :haha: All is well and here's another pic of Matthew.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/d3c1dhe.jpg

Thanks for the pic Kenna... Love your creativity Cheryl as always.... Leo will defo have the greatest pictures.....


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg his tongue!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

I can't believe their home already! That was fast!


----------



## Jrepp

Wishing1010 said:


> Ok, on three...everyone push!!! :rofl:
> 
> Thanks, Jess! Hoping you are right! Happy full term!!!! Hoping your little man comes soon as well!

Thank you! If things keep going they way they are Luke and Shelby may share a birthday :)



MamaBunny2 said:


> So much excitement on here as of late!!!
> 
> Jess, how are you feeling? Happy 37 weeks! Luke can come now whenever he likes!
> 
> Pamela thanks for sharing your birth story, how awesome! When I read about the "exploded TP roll" (both times, FB and BnB) I did a big kegal, wincing in pain. Owwwwwwch!!! But you really have been such a trooper, all the waiting is over now and Matthew is finally here! Cannot wait to see more of him!
> 
> Kenna you're next! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Cheryl I love the name! I showed OH your bump photo last night and said "Guess what they're naming their son?" and he immediately replied "Cameron" in a sarcastic, defensive tone. I was like NOOOO :rofl: Look at her hands silly! Theeeen he got it :dohh:
> 
> AFM Cameron was pretty active yesterday and I was a bit uncomfortable with his movements throughout the day. I still love feeling him wiggle though! I managed to paint more of the walls downstairs after work and today hope to get the hinges back on all the closet bifold doors I had painted over the weekend so OH can cut then down during his next two days off work. I like his schedule - Monday-Tuesday, Friday-Sunday this week and then Wednesday-Thursday next week, alternating like that from here on out. He can't make it to my next two appointments, as they are on the Wednesdays he works but once I start going weekly he can make it to the first and third... if I make it to that. I keep thinking once Cameron is here it will be so nice for him to be home a few days in a row with us while I'm on ML and also for him to have days with his son once I'm back to work.
> 
> Starting to figure out and type up a birth plan to show my doctor as well as really figuring out what to pack in my bag for the hospital, which I'll do around 36 weeks I think. Any suggestions ladies?

Thank you. I took down my birth plan because of the trolls but I can send you a copy to see what we included in ours if you want? Hubby gets off at 2 today so it would be after that.



Wishing1010 said:


> Omg jyllian, I didn't even notice Cheryl's name hint until you said that! Now I see it!!! Too cute!
> 
> Some things i have in my bag: a couple of black nightgowns with easy access to the boobs, several pairs of panties, heavy duty pads (and a couple adult diapers for the ride home in case I am bleeding super bad), nursing bras, nursing pads and nipple cream, a few options for my going home outfits (black bottoms for sure), my nursing pillow, items for DH, my tablet, extra phone chargers, toiletries. I have a separate diaper bag for Shelby's items including a few going home outfit options, a few receiving blankets, socks and anti scratch mittens, and some necessities for the ride home.
> 
> Sorry so long lol!

Try to get pads from the hospital if you can. They may be bulky but they work really well. 

I need to finish packing the hospital bag but hubby and baby are set with their stuff. I freaked out yesterday because I have toiletries but that's i. I need to add clothes and stuff.



MamaBunny2 said:


> Yeah, when Cheryl posted the photo and said in the caption they picked a name... someone commented "What's the name?" or whatever and I laughed :dohh: She was super sly with that!
> 
> I have seen a lot of discussion about adult diapers on the August Facebook group :rofl: I just never thought of em as an option! Ugh... I'm so not looking forward to dealing with pads and pantyliners and tampons again :nope: I need to get a button down or elastic neckline gown and maybe a light robe and some rubber bottom ankle socks. Def packing snacks and drinks for OH, that's a must! Cell phone and camera and chargers, tennis ball(s) and rice pack for pain relief if needed, going home outfit for myself and baby, toiletries and other misc. items. Thanks for all the info, I'm gonna work on my list today!

I've heard dependsare the best the first few days because of all the bleeding. That's what I'm going to get. You won't be able to wear tampons for awhile. I'll share what's in my hospital bag if I get it put together.



melewen said:


> Haha thanks kenna! I meant to share it early yesterday but I was waiting on DH to verify it was ok I shared before I put it on FB. Baby is a new size too! I'll post his veggie this week :D we are running out of fruits!!
> 
> Pamela you are a total badass! Your birth story is awesome. Can't wait to see more photos of Matthew!
> 
> Kenna woohoo for plug!! We're about to have a big rush of babies in here!
> 
> Jess any updates?

Update will be below. I love your pics! You should edit mine for me lol.



MamaBunny2 said:


> For some reason I was thinking Cheryl had already posted it on BnB... but not surprised as my brain is like permanently fried :laugh2:
> 
> So our glider and ottoman come tomorrow. I'm pretty excited BUT nervous about the cushion color, as the photos were confusing.
> 
> The cushion looks really light in this photo...
> https://i5.wal.co/dfw/dce07b8c-c9fd/k2-_e92839a2-fe1f-43cc-87d9-eaced5de4f4b.v1.jpg-497af137fa3c657ca36b877b2b5ff8dd1048f6f0-webp-450x450.webp
> 
> But looks darker in this one, which I'm hoping for...
> https://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/dce07b8c-a704/k2-_2847e935-9d6b-4473-8067-6b3209178a5e.v1.jpg
> 
> Either color will work in the nursery, I'm just opposed to light fabric as it shows dirt easier.

I love that chair. There was a similar one at American furniture warehouse but we don't currently have room for a glider. Hopefully we can buy and move into a house in the next 4 months and I'll get one :) Can't wait to see it in the nursery.



MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm sure regardless of the color of the cushions once it arrives I'll be too excited and want OH to put it together! We saw one in store over the weekend that does have a darker cushion that we like but it's like $5-10 more which is fine... so if he would rather have that one we can always take the ordered one and exchange it in store for the darker one I suppose and have it same day.
> 
> So annoyed with work today. They are definitely allowing machete guy back to work, just have a temp replacing him for now. Many employees here aren't happy about it. He missed all of last week due to being in the hospital and will likely miss this week as well. If any of us missed that much work we'd be canned for sure! I don't see mental instability and trying to slice up one's face as being a valid excuse for a prolonged absence. Also, two guys just straight up left the building and property to "grab drinks" because they were thirsty. We are only permitted to leave on our half hour lunch break. They didn't punch out, nothing. Just left. We have a water fountain here as well as a large cooler filled with ice water and freeze pops in the break room. They should bring drinks with them in the morning or grab some on the way to work. We used to be allowed to leave on short breaks but since many of the plant guys were using that time to do drugs it's been forbidden. Things are just much too lax here imo and much is overlooked. It's a liability for the company as well as safety hazards for employees.

That's ridiculous! I'm sorry you have to deal with that cram right before you have a baby. Can you limit your contact with him?



mdscpa said:


> Just saw Pam's pm on whatsapp. Thought she already updated here. They're already home for like maybe 4-5 hours ago if my calculation is correct. :haha: All is well and here's another pic of Matthew.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/d3c1dhe.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the pic Kenna... Love your creativity Cheryl as always.... Leo will defo have the greatest pictures.....

Thanks you for sharing Daphne. Matthew is so stinking cute! Congrats Pam.

AFM: took the ambien at 6:30pm but it didn't kick in (or I couldn't hold my eyes open anymore) until 2am. Still having really bad contractions at the same 3 minutes for about a minute. I'm currently laying in my parents bed, but I'm going to get up here in a second and try to get the curtains for the livingroom and bedroom sewn today. I'm not losing any plug or anything yet so dilation is going super slow. Now that I'm term and baby seems to want out I'm going to try to do some walking and whatnot. While every day counts towards 40 weeks, this is incredibly painful. I may go in after my Ob appointment in Thursday for a morphine induced nap because I keep waking up through the contractions. 

While there they did say that Luke is still pretty tiny and weighing roughly 5.5pounds, maybe a little more but definitely not 6 yet. At 1/2pound a week he should be around 6.5 now and 8 at birth but it's looking more like 6.5-7.5 at birth. 

I'm going to try to find some relaxing music to listen to which might help. Really regretting not doing any birthing classes now though.


----------



## Kirsty3051

He has Pam's eyes! Adorable :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> He has Pam's eyes! Adorable :happydance:

Thought the same even told DH... :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

OMG that pic of Matthew is adorable! That tongue! Will she start a new mommy journal now? I must follow...

Side note: is anyone here in the US familiar with FMLA? Someone mentioned it in the Facebook August group and 12 weeks off after baby is born so now I'm curious...


----------



## MamaBunny2

As far as work goes... I am understanding that people make mistakes or have moments of "insanity" or whatever and are capable of wronging their rights, bettering themselves and living normally. My concern is the uncertainty of the safety of not only the coworker in question himself, but more importantly the rest of us here in the building. I do not work alongside this particular person, however, I am in some kind of contact with him daily whenever I am out in the plant. We are a small company in a relatively small building. There has been questionable behavior from this guy at work in the past, he's one to go sit in his vehicle for periods of time now that we aren't allowed to leave the property and he even told another employee that he had a "hit list" in high school but now that this particular situation has arose combined with that it's concern on a whole other level. Like, how easy would it be for him to bring a rifle to work with him and shoot up the place? Not like THAT'S unheard of... I just strongly feel that this shouldn't be taken lightly. Apparently my workplace doesn't feel they have feasible reason to fire him... yet he is not hired in full time, therefore does not have vacation time and has already missed 7 work days which for anyone else would have been reason enough for termination.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Finally, I got notification that the baby swing is being shipped! Target had some in store... until we went shopping over the weekend so we just ordered it online. It was on sale and there were other colors to choose from plus free shipping and a free $20 gift card :thumbup:

https://media.webcollage.net/rwvfp/wc/cp/17920957/module/gracous/_cp/products/GR-210670/tab-4c13ffb6-70fc-4ee6-b02c-27ecc3c01016/resource-f89ce5a5-a50a-4c2a-9249-c6794ea19af9.jpg.w960.jpg

It's a swing _and_ bouncer which eliminates the need for two separate items. I know the bouncer is a nice piece to have when you have a newborn and want to do simple things like take a shower :winkwink:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I still take Luca to the bathroom in his bouncer when I shower and he's far from a newborn now :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

MamaBunny2 said:


> OMG that pic of Matthew is adorable! That tongue! Will she start a new mommy journal now? I must follow...
> 
> Side note: is anyone here in the US familiar with FMLA? Someone mentioned it in the Facebook August group and 12 weeks off after baby is born so now I'm curious...

Yes fmla entitles eligible employees to take paid or unpaid (depending on your jobs coverage), job-protected leave. It's sometimes called short-term disability and pregnancy falls under that. We're disabled. Yay! For example my job pays 60% of my salary for 6-8 weeks depending on recovery time. Typically, 6 weeks for natural and 8 weeks for c-section but it depends on the doctor. Anyhoo, my job is protected for me to stay out for 12 weeks but the company policy is to only pay 6-8 weeks @60%. The rest is up to me to cover. I plan to stay out the full 12. Your hr dept should have that information readily available.


----------



## laurac1988

MamaBunny2 said:


> As far as work goes... I am understanding that people make mistakes or have moments of "insanity" or whatever and are capable of wronging their rights, bettering themselves and living normally. My concern is the uncertainty of the safety of not only the coworker in question himself, but more importantly the rest of us here in the building. I do not work alongside this particular person, however, I am in some kind of contact with him daily whenever I am out in the plant. We are a small company in a relatively small building. There has been questionable behavior from this guy at work in the past, he's one to go sit in his vehicle for periods of time now that we aren't allowed to leave the property and he even told another employee that he had a "hit list" in high school but now that this particular situation has arose combined with that it's concern on a whole other level. Like, how easy would it be for him to bring a rifle to work with him and shoot up the place? Not like THAT'S unheard of... I just strongly feel that this shouldn't be taken lightly. Apparently my workplace doesn't feel they have feasible reason to fire him... yet he is not hired in full time, therefore does not have vacation time and has already missed 7 work days which for anyone else would have been reason enough for termination.

I don't think he "made a mistake". I think he has a mental illness, which he can't help and as is much an illness as asthma of diabetes is. 
Not sure I agree with firing someone because they had a period of sickness. Certainly I would do a risk assessment considering what happened, but it wouldn't be ok to fire someone with diabetes, so it shouldn't be ok to fire someone because they are suffering with a mental illness. It's not something you choose.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Just had my hair cut for the first time in 6 months! Had a good 8 inches cut off and my husband can't tell the difference. I should of married his cousin :dohh: (running family joke, I have 0 interest in marrying his cousin)


----------



## froggyfrog

Mathew is sooooo precious pam! He definitely has your pretty eyes!! And he already has a sense of humor sticking out his tongue for his picture!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol Kirsty!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

We are going to pick this crib up tomorrow! And it's free! Since we won't be having a baby shower and paying a butt load for ivf, we can use that money to pay for other items. My aunt's friend has it and her daughter barely used it so it's still in perfect condition! This is the add photo because she already had it taken down, but we are super excited that it's free lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww i love that crib!!!! Very cute, Chelsea!

I'm still hanging around. DH will be home from work any min and I will feel more comfortable about being more active this evening. Mom is coming tomorrow for a bit so I should be ok!


----------



## Twinsie

Good idea Kenna waiting when people are home! 

Chelsea that crib is beautiful!

Jyllian- I'd certainly be nervous at work too and upset that there is an unpredictable person working around me that has proven to be dangerous to himself. Mental illness is no joke and it's scary for all involved. I hope he gets the help he needs before coming back to work!


----------



## melewen

Pam he's adorable!!! Funniest little picture too with his tongue out :D

Jyllian I understand being freaked out! You don't recover from mental illness in a week, and he sounds incredibly unpredictable. That swing/bouncer is supposed to be awesome though! Lots of my friends recommended it

Chelsea love the crib!! Especially love the price :thumbup: haha. When is your help us have a baby shower?

Jess why are you wishing you'd taken a class now? I took two so maybe I can help :haha:

Laura when will you find out if chip is indeed a girl?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

MamaBunny2 said:


> Finally, I got notification that the baby swing is being shipped! Target had some in store... until we went shopping over the weekend so we just ordered it online. It was on sale and there were other colors to choose from plus free shipping and a free $20 gift card :thumbup:
> 
> https://media.webcollage.net/rwvfp/wc/cp/17920957/module/gracous/_cp/products/GR-210670/tab-4c13ffb6-70fc-4ee6-b02c-27ecc3c01016/resource-f89ce5a5-a50a-4c2a-9249-c6794ea19af9.jpg.w960.jpg
> 
> It's a swing _and_ bouncer which eliminates the need for two separate items. I know the bouncer is a nice piece to have when you have a newborn and want to do simple things like take a shower :winkwink:

I love this! And the chair! Very nice! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ooo Chelsey, I just saw your crib set! I love it! And that's awesome its free! You will certainly be able to relax alot more during pregnancy since your getting alot of this done now! :)


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z559ccf1b78a6d.gif

- You're getting close now..... :yipee: Love the glider and swing/bouncer you got.... Sorry about work issues. Really hard to be working with unpredictable person(s). Hope he gets the best help before working with you again. 



https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z559ccfd48f9ae.gif

- Hmmm.... That was really fast.... I feel it was just yesterday when i told you to have a :bfp: before i give birth and look where you are now just a week shy til 2nd tri.... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

Chelsea that crib is beautiful! 

Cheryl we find out next Wednesday. One week to go!


----------



## Jrepp

melewen said:


> Pam he's adorable!!! Funniest little picture too with his tongue out :D
> 
> Jyllian I understand being freaked out! You don't recover from mental illness in a week, and he sounds incredibly unpredictable. That swing/bouncer is supposed to be awesome though! Lots of my friends recommended it
> 
> Chelsea love the crib!! Especially love the price :thumbup: haha. When is your help us have a baby shower?
> 
> Jess why are you wishing you'd taken a class now? I took two so maybe I can help :haha:
> 
> Laura when will you find out if chip is indeed a girl?!

The contraction experience has kind of made me aware of how unprepared I am for child birth and not knowing many coping mechanisms for the pain. 

I did have some brown spotting and a bit of brownish reddish tinted shmear in my undies today. I think that I might be working on the start of losing my plug. It wasn't gooey though so not sure.


----------



## Wishing1010

Jess, :hugs: I didn't take any classes either. Mainly bc of the cost and the times they offered them. Just try to breathe through the pain and take warm baths.


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 32 weeks, Jyllian and Happy 11 weeks, Mary!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank you, Kenna & Daphne! :) Time has really been flying by! Its amazing we're approaching 2nd tri already! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

I gotcha Jess. I bet there are some relaxation breath techniques you could do a quick study of on YouTube. Obviously hypnobabies is intensive and you build up to the medical grade hypnoanesthesia over weeks but Bradley just teaches to totally relax all of the rest of your body. When we tense up because of pain we make it all worse! I bet there are some audio tracks out there too that would guide you through them!


----------



## cutieq

Agree with Cheryl. A few tips from my class - find a focal point to focus on instead of the pain, breathe through instead of fighting/tensing up with pain. It's gonna hurt. Your focus or fighting will not help it. Release the tension in your body from head to toe and breathe! Also move around and get in a comfortable position. Obviously there's more but that's the general gust.


----------



## MamaBunny2

We don't have an HR department... such a small company. And I guess because it's so small with only about 25 employees I'm not eligible for anything :nope: It's OK though, as my boss has agreed to my 6 weeks off with a job to return to :thumbup:

Chelsea that is a beautiful crib!

Jess perhaps you will be having Luke within the next week or two?! :happydance: Maybe we should start throwing out guesses?! Steady breathing really helped me through contractions.

And thank you ladies for being understanding of my fears. The guy obviously has a mental illness, yes. In the case of anyone, mental illness or not... mistakes are made in life. We are all human. I would absolutely not equalize diabetes with mental illness such as his. It's so not on the same level. If I ended up having GD I most certainly do not pose a risk or potential life threat to coworkers :rofl: I am not going to snap at work and cut myself nor harm anyone else for that matter! Just as someone with a learning disability, someone that is gay, someone that is transgender, someone that is a different race or someone that has a deformity or something... they did not choose to be such, it's who they are and do not pose a threat to anyone else... unless their actions prove otherwise. I do feel sympathy for the guy, however, he just sliced up his own face, claimed he killed his mother, struggled with law enforcement and had to be tasered! His mental illness is serious and should not be taken lightly. I agree that he needs professional help and in no way is "better" in only a week's time. We are all on edge today as he is back to work. Nothing was said to any of us regarding the situation. We have no idea what steps have, haven't or are being made to ensure our safety is in their best interest... even the coworker in question's safety and well being. For all we know, he did what he did, spent time at the hospital, took his drug test and is back... has he had counseling or enrolled in a program? Was he given a psychiatric evaluation? Poor judgement on my boss and plant manager's part. 

Anyways... In more baby news...

*32 weeks today!​*

 ​
Nothing new here, just strong wiggles, kicks, jabs... and pretty much daily hiccups. Tying my shoes is the worst!!! Glider, ottoman, an extra changing pad cover and receiving blankies that match the crib bedding arrive today and the swing/bouncer arrives tomorrow. My next appointment is in a week. OH has today and tomorrow off work so hoping he gets a lot done at home... [-o&lt;


----------



## Kirsty3051

If you find a comfortable position to labour in, please let me know. I was ready to beat everybody up last time :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, Also call your insurance company and find out what you're eligible for. Worth a check.

Regarding breathing through pain. 
Poo talk (no pics)

Spoiler
Yesterday I had the absolute worst constipation. Literally took me 7 hours to complete a poop and there was a lot of crying and straining and pain. DH and I couldn't help but laugh as I started to use breathing techniques and focal points to get me through the pain and push. Needless to say, it was painful but it worked :thumbup: I told him if this is worse than labor, there's no way I can do it. He was actually pretty proud of me using my skills. I swear it was like labor practice!


----------



## cutieq

Kirsty3051 said:


> If you find a comfortable position to labour in, please let me know. I was ready to beat everybody up last time :haha:

I obviously haven't done it before but I think the object is that there are some positions that are more comfortable than others? If anyone finds the "comfortable" one they would be a millionaire lol! They showed us very different things like squatting, on your knees, on a ball, standing etc that would relieve the pain depending on how the baby is positioned. I think back to my heartburn. Sitting up or sleeping with my heartburn isn't comfortable but it feels a heck of a lot better than laying down!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies, just a quick update. I'm sorry for being quiet and not catching up properly but will be back as soon as we have a more stable routine going.

QuHope you are all doing well and thank you again for your support and well wishes!!

Jess and Kenna, labour is welcome to start now I've been the "plug" and now that it is gone your turn :D

I got discharged yesterday afternoon and was home at about 15h00. I feel like Warrior Woman as I was able to get discharged less than 24hrs after birth and I feel like I am totally kicking ass.

We are both doing well at home. I'm so much more comfy here and at 2 days pp my bleeding looks like normal medium period and I can sit and stand up better. Swelling is down A LOT and with my check up this morning it looks so much better than it did. I still don't sit while peeing though as I feel some pressure still so I kind of hover in a squat and that helps too when I squirt myself with salt water. 

I cannot do the sitting and getting up out of bath now so great tip for you ladies is to take squeeze bottle with salt water and then every time you pee you can squirt yourself after.

Between Matthew and myself we have managed an amazing latch and he is feeding so well! When looking inside his mouth after feeds the colostrum is starting to change to a whiter colour too so looks like my milk should be here very soon. He has had nice poop diapers too. 
He is a little farter just like his mom and dad :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Dani I've done that same thing when dropping a deuce! The breathing really helps me. I've also told OH that if labor is any worse than some of the gnarly poo pains I've experienced, then I don't think I'm gonna make it through! :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Cheryl is going to be Oct 24th! And we will start ivf end of November/December 

I'm stalking for jess and kennas progression! 

Happy 32 weeks jyllian! 

Mary I can't believe your so far, it's blowing my mind how fast this pregnancy is going!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pamela that is absolutely wonderful news! You are most def a warrior woman! :bodyb: Sounds like everything is going wonderfully and I'm just so happy for you! :hugs:

Don't forget to post more photos of Matthew whenever you get a chance :winkwink:


----------



## cutieq

Pam, you're rocking it mama. Love it!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Still here....just went for a walk and omg my back and hips are in excruitating pain!!!! Going to go bring DH some lunch at work to get out of the house for a bit (and satisfy my McDonalds craving lol). I want to cautiously say I am in early labor but I'm not a DR so I can't say with certainty. Had some spotting a few mins ago so maybe.....agh! The not knowing is killing me.


----------



## laurac1988

So exciting Kenna!


----------



## cutieq

Yea!!!!!! Come on baby! Also thank you for deciding what I will have for lunch. Cheeseburger, here I come!


----------



## Wishing1010

Dani, that is exactly what I am going after! :rofl:

Thank you ladies, pray she comes soon!!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Pam, I'm so proud of you! And I'm so happy your home! Yay! Also, I did the same after birth with the salt water. The hospital supplied me with a little spray bottle to use. I didn't use it all that much though because it burned so badly but all still healed just fine. Thats def a good tip for everyone. Again, I love your birth story and I'm so happy for you all! Is the baby latching good during feeding and everything? Sorry if you already told us this...My MS has returned so I haven't been keeping up very well! I had alot of trouble getting Aiden to latch so I ended up having to bottle feed him for the most part. I'm going to try even harder with this LO though and hopefully s/he is a BFing pro! :) Matthew is so handsome! Did you get enough rest at the hospital? I'm glad your healing good, too. You'll be back to normal in no time! :thumbup: Congrats again!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my goodness, Kenna!!! I am so excited!!! I bet she'll be here no later than Saturday, preferably Friday ;) I am jumping for joy right now!! And enjoy that McDonalds! You just made me crave it, lol. I'll have to go grab some in a bit. Ive been craving McDonalds and Wendy's, ALOT! Yummm. I'll text you shortly ;)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Mmmmmm a bacon bleu cheese burger with BBQ sounds amaaaazing! I surprisingly don't care for McDOnalds right now :shrug: A Five Guys burger is where it's at, however!

Kenna you are building up the anticipation and excitement again!!! C'mon Shelby!

My hospital provides a squirt bottle for warm water, Tucks, huuuuge landing strip pads and "super fashionable" gauze-like boy shorts. Our birthing class instructor joked they should have "Firelands" or "FRMC" printed across the butt like Victoria Secret brand does to their stuff :rofl: I kept seeing cardboard toilet paper or paper towel rolls everywhere yesterday and thought of Pam :wacko: Owwwie! Glad you're healing up!


----------



## Twinsie

First struggles with constipation the last few days!! Now i know what you all have been talking about! Not fun!!! Investing in a squatty potty ASAP!


----------



## startd

So much excitement on here, I can't keep up.

Pam - so glad to hear you're doing so well, and enjoying being home
Daphne - your photos just keep getting cuter
Shelby - good luck!!
Jess - you can only do what your body can manage. Take it step at a time

Hope everyone is doing well, and the joys of pregnancy (MS, constipation) aren't too disruptive!
I've hit double digits, and have suddenly realised that I haven't organised very much at all. I'm looking forward to getting the nursery set up, finalising a name, etc

We were going between 3 names 
- William Robert
- Samuel Robert
- Alexander Robert

William was leading the charge for DH until his sister started calling the bump "Billy Bob" (complete with accent). It's now off the list!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Billy Bob... I didn't understand the connection at first then read the name again. That's hilarious :rofl:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jyllian, I absolutely LOVE 5 guys!!! They actually just put a new one right in our town so we get to go whenever we want now :) Before the closest one was a few towns away so we only could go on occasion. You ladies are making me get too much take out this week! :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I feel like we got quite a bit done yesterday at home once I got off work. Sorry if this is boring and redundant but I must have some kind of extreme nesting going on. Working on the strenuous house reno stuff makes me happy, de-stresses and calms me in some weird way. 

I cut and nailed down the existing baseboard in the nursery since tit had to be adjusted due to the new closet doors. I filled in holes and imperfections with mud in the drywall downstairs, painted a second coat of paint along the bottom of the walls and cut baseboard for down there. I unpacked the glider/ottoman, took the parts upstairs and OH put it together. He also got a set of my son's closet doors cut down, filled and glued while I was at work. 


Spoiler
My son's closet doors
 

The glider and ottoman. It's a lighter beige but we like it. I'm leaving the plastic on for now and we haven't put the side arm cushion/pouches on yet.


Painted and patched wall downstairs with baseboard. 

We are going to move the big safe into the one corner and set the computer desk next to that with a flat screen TV/monitor hanging on the wall. Recliner is being moved to that room as well so it will make for a nice, little extra media room I think. I can see either of us using it at night when Cameron wakes up and needs fed and rocked, as it's located just outside out bedroom.

Really wish he would find more to do while I'm away. The transition strips still need put down, a few small pieces of drywall hung and mudded in the laundry entry downstairs, downstairs bathroom door rehung now that I painted it, accordion doors cut to size and hung in half bath and electrical outlet installed downstairs. Any of these things could have been done while the closet doors were clamped and drying. But I am pleased with what's been done so far and am trying to stay positive, thinking we really can get this done soon.


----------



## Jrepp

Headed to my Ob appointment. Really hoping I have made some sort of progress over the past 3 days of contractions. I still am only getting about 45-60 minutes of sleep each night (running on about 4 hours of sleep total since Saturday). 

I did get my settlement check and put it in the bank yesterday. Today we are going to look at cars!!


----------



## Twinsie

Good progress jyllian! 

I love 5 guys too, I have been craving beef a lot this pregnancy! It finally died down recently though. 

Afm: officially starting to swell! Or it's the heat cuz it's been 100% humidity lately, aka: gross factor x a million. I couldn't put my wedding ring on this morning and I'm sad!! It feels so weird not having it on! I feel like a piece of me is missing. Also, my boob stretch marks are getting ridic, I am not happy! I guess I should be glad I have no belly stretch marks tho. Only DH sees my boobs lol but seriously they are horrible!!! And boobs are ginormous.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! FX for some progress! And holy crap lady take some naps! I'd be dead on such little sleep!

Jamie the humidity makes me swell too, it sucks! And totally fell ya on the boobie stretch marks. Mine aren't bad, but I see them and dread the thought of what they'll look like after I'm done nursing :sad2: OH is super excited knowing my chest is gonna basically implode once Cameron arrives and my milk comes in :dohh: Men... My fingers are really sore today. It's wet, rainy and humid out. Bleh...

Messing with my nips and more creamy colored colostrum came out of one, clear from the other. As soon as OH saw it he said 

:rofl:​


----------



## aidensmommy1

*UPDATE FROM KENNA--
Her BP is high and she's waiting to see if she will be admitted now. - I will keep you all posted as we learn more. They may be inducing her today! :) Fx!


----------



## cutieq

Jamie, I'm officially wearing my wedding ring around my neck now, so I feel ya there!

Add me to the 5 guys lovers list. Shall we meet for lunch?

Kenna, I almost want to start a #freeshelby campaign for you. I hope you're doing well. I woke up to check on you virtually first thing this morning.

Had my appointment today. Short notes - Perfect appointment today! :happydance:

Q is measuring about 31.5w and his heart rate was around 160. I need to drink more water. The doctor didn't mention it, but I slack on this and I know that's really bad :( He's breech as of today. I had to ask, because she said normally she doesn't even tell moms the position he's in, because it's pointless this early and she doesn't want people to freak out or get concerned at all. She told us to make a list of todos with deadlines *cough cough DH* because by 36 weeks she wants me doing a whole lot of nothing but walking and relaxing and to just be aware that he could possibly come or things could get rough at that point. She doesn't have any reason to think he'll come early, but that's the reality and in more reality....That's in 5 weeks. EEK! I don't have any insane must-haves on my list. Some nice to haves, but as long as he has a bed, 2 boobs and two parents that love him, the rest will get done when it gets done!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, I'm definitely down for meeting up at 5 guys! lol ;) And I'm happy your appt went good! Its crazy to think your LO could potentially be here in 5 weeks!! So many baby's will be here soon! Yay! :) I'm happy your not in a panic about getting everything done on time. I was the same with Aiden...As long as he had love and boobies, the rest would all fold out for us, and it did. You got this! ;) This thread has been so exciting with all of the births/soon to be births happening! Not much longer for you! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my goodness!!! Just got a text from Kenna saying "We are having a baby!!" so they are indeed inducing her today and Shelby should be here VERYY soon! :wohoo: I was having the worst day...This news truly brightened my day! So exciting!!! They're going to start the induction meds shortly. 

I can't wait to see her beautiful little face!!

Dani, looks like your #freeshelby campaign is already working! :haha:


----------



## Twinsie

Omgosh!!! So excited!!! Thinking positive thoughts for Kenna and Shelby!! Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Twinsie

Dani- glad you had a good appt! I think 36 weeks is good to be ready for. At the very least your hospital bags and nursery essentials! Are you getting a breast pump?


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a great appointment Dani 

And come oooonnnnnnnnnn Shelbyyyyy!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I will def keep you all updated as soon as the updates come my way! ;)

oh wow, Laura! Only 6 days until you find out if your having a boy or girl?! Time is really going by quick! That's def exciting!! I'm anxious to know what your having! My guess is girl, mostly because I know how sick you've been & I've been like that too and I just know my LO is a girl ;) lol. I'm convinced because of a gut feeling but we'll see! What would your guess be for you? Girl or boy?


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies! I have a bit of service here!

Just started induction meds!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Kenna! 

Mary - I really don't know to be honest. I think girl, but I think boy, but I think girl....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks for the update Mary! Woohoo Kenna! We are all ready for Shelby... I know you and DH are!

Dani I think that's a good time frame to have... perhaps I will strive to finish what I need to by 36 weeks so I have some time to just relax and mentally prepare for Cameron :thumbup: Was planning on packing my bag at that time anyways.

So much excitement on here for sure! With Daphne and Pam and now Kenna having their babies, Luke's impending birth, finding out if Chip is a girl or boy, plus the thought of yet another wave of babies starting in like 4-6 weeks!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats awesome you have some service, Kenna! Now you have some extra entertainment for the wait! :) Hopefully it won't be too long though! I can't stop smiling! :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Good progress jyllian!
> 
> I love 5 guys too, I have been craving beef a lot this pregnancy! It finally died down recently though.
> 
> Afm: officially starting to swell! Or it's the heat cuz it's been 100% humidity lately, aka: gross factor x a million. I couldn't put my wedding ring on this morning and I'm sad!! It feels so weird not having it on! I feel like a piece of me is missing. Also, my boob stretch marks are getting ridic, I am not happy! I guess I should be glad I have no belly stretch marks tho. Only DH sees my boobs lol but seriously they are horrible!!! And boobs are ginormous.

Wedding rings not fitting is horrible. I like the idea of wearing it around the neck instead but it only works if you aren't around little people a lot. Hopefully it goes back down but you made it further in than I did. 



MamaBunny2 said:


> Jess I can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! FX for some progress! And holy crap lady take some naps! I'd be dead on such little sleep!
> 
> Jamie the humidity makes me swell too, it sucks! And totally fell ya on the boobie stretch marks. Mine aren't bad, but I see them and dread the thought of what they'll look like after I'm done nursing :sad2: OH is super excited knowing my chest is gonna basically implode once Cameron arrives and my milk comes in :dohh: Men... My fingers are really sore today. It's wet, rainy and humid out. Bleh...
> 
> Messing with my nips and more creamy colored colostrum came out of one, clear from the other. As soon as OH saw it he said
> 
> :rofl:​

If I could sleep I definitely would! These damn contractions keep me up. I updated over on the FB but basically have made no progress since Monday. They want me to go to ob screening to get a medically induced rest (aka morphine sleep) just so that I can cope better. There isn't anything they can do for the pain and don't want to stop the contractions. I was given the green light to try everything under the sun to try and get him going.



cutieq said:


> Jamie, I'm officially wearing my wedding ring around my neck now, so I feel ya there!
> 
> Add me to the 5 guys lovers list. Shall we meet for lunch?
> 
> Kenna, I almost want to start a #freeshelby campaign for you. I hope you're doing well. I woke up to check on you virtually first thing this morning.
> 
> Had my appointment today. Short notes - Perfect appointment today! :happydance:
> 
> Q is measuring about 31.5w and his heart rate was around 160. I need to drink more water. The doctor didn't mention it, but I slack on this and I know that's really bad :( He's breech as of today. I had to ask, because she said normally she doesn't even tell moms the position he's in, because it's pointless this early and she doesn't want people to freak out or get concerned at all. She told us to make a list of todos with deadlines *cough cough DH* because by 36 weeks she wants me doing a whole lot of nothing but walking and relaxing and to just be aware that he could possibly come or things could get rough at that point. She doesn't have any reason to think he'll come early, but that's the reality and in more reality....That's in 5 weeks. EEK! I don't have any insane must-haves on my list. Some nice to haves, but as long as he has a bed, 2 boobs and two parents that love him, the rest will get done when it gets done!

It gets real quick when the digits are so small doesn't it!?!? I'm so glad q is looking great. Don't stress too much and if you need to vent or need any tips message me here or FB and I'll help us out.



aidensmommy1 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Just got a text from Kenna saying "We are having a baby!!" so they are indeed inducing her today and Shelby should be here VERYY soon! :wohoo: I was having the worst day...This news truly brightened my day! So exciting!!! They're going to start the induction meds shortly.
> 
> I can't wait to see her beautiful little face!!
> 
> Dani, looks like your #freeshelby campaign is already working! :haha:




Wishing1010 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a bit of service here!
> 
> Just started induction meds!!!

Woo hoo!!!!!! So excited and a tad bit jealous! Shelby is coming, Shelby is coming!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: another baby in a week!!!! And the first princess.,., :yipee: will be up late waiting for Shelby's arrival... 

AFM, prepping now to go to hospital for Adam's pedia visit and my OB appointment.


----------



## cutieq

Exciting stuff!!! 

Jamie, I'm getting one from my insurance company so that's covered!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I made some calls about what's available to me as far as a pump goes and it's between the Medela Pump in Style and the Ameda Purely Yours. I got reviews and opinions from other mommies on the BnB breastfeeding forum as well as the BRAS-Breastfeeding Resources and Support group on Facebook. Everyone says the Medela is great. I can get the Basic double pump kit with two bottles, attachments and such covered by my insurance ASAP with a script from my doc or can get the On the Go kit for $100 out of pocket if I choose. Thinking I'll just go with the basic kit and see how things work out before spending any extra money on accessories.

So Dani you have prompted me to make a timeline of tasks. I'm such a nerd! :dohh: I've got everything we still need to do - reno and baby-prep at home, maternity photo shoot, breastfeeding class and the meeting to attend for filling out all paperwork and such beforehand - divided out among this week and the next four when I will then be 36 weeks :thumbup: That final week will consist of my mom and I deep cleaning the house and washing baby bedding and clothing and such. I feel better now.

Kenna please keep us updated as you are able! So exciting!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Just got back from the hospital visit. Met my OB everything looks fine and i only have to go back if i still have bleeding past 6 weeks after birth so another TWW for me :D. She didnt confirm though if it's AF or birth related. Oh, she asked me if im gonna take a BC or not and reminded us not to get pregnant before 3-5 years. DH was saywhat:) speechless when he heard her say that long. :rofl: we're still gonna discuss about BC but definitely no baby yet (or actively TTCing) in the near future. 

As to our pedia, he wasn't there he got a change of schedule. Talked to filipina nurses there and they all told us that we should change him as he is not good :haha: so we picked one whom they recommend. Adam's doing great and he is now 4.6 kgs he was 3.6 kgs 2 weeks ago. .5 kgs in a week. :yipee: will be back if needed or on his 2nd month for his vaccines.


----------



## cutieq

Why no baby for 3-5? Pardon me if you've already addressed that. 

Jyllian, good list. I'm going to limit mine to 10 most important things that must be done and call it a day! I'm getting the Medela pump as well.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna is now 9cm's dilated! :) Not much longer!! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

She said because my body needs to heal due to CS. Back home they recommend at least 3 years but people got pregnant after a year without complications. 

Whoah that was fast.... Its past 3am Friday here. What time where Kenna is? 

Come on Shelby.... :dance:


----------



## Jrepp

Its currently 8:22pm where Kenna is at.


----------



## aidensmommy1

It was 5:58 when she told me she was 9cm but Jess is correct on the current time :). I'm anxiously awaiting a text saying Shelbys here. I think it'll be any time now! 

This is amazing...2 baby's in one week! 

Jess, you will be next!! :dance:


----------



## Twinsie

Oh she's gotta be here by now!!! Or very very soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh I bet they're holding their little lady now


----------



## mdscpa

Patiently waiting for Kenna's birthstory :)

Jess - you're next in line. :yipee:

Then we wait for late August till September for more babies. SEPTEMBER got the most birth due dates in here. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 16 weeks Laura. 5 more days til gender reveal. Can't wait.....

Happy 27 weeks Fi. Welcome to the last tri.... :yipee:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ermmm... How is Adam almost a month old already?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

I still haven't heard from Kenna yet but my guess is that Shelbys here and they're resting. Hopefully ill get some details soon! :)

Happy 16 Weeks, Laura!!

Happy 27 Weeks, Fi!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne, glad everything is well with Adam. That does seem like a long time to wait before TTC again.

Dani I have a hard time limiting myself :laugh2:

Kenna updated us via Facebook on Shelby's arrival. She's adorable! I'm sure she'll pop on here soon...

Yesterday I got wall repairs sanded and painted, more baseboard installed, the bathroom door was hung back up and OH got my son's other set of closet doors up :thumbup: Hoping I can do some more work at home while he is gone for work the next three days...


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thats what I get for not going on FB! lol. I need to friend request all of you & start using my FB again!


----------



## Kirsty3051

aidensmommy1 said:


> Thats what I get for not going on FB! lol. I need to friend request all of you & start using my FB again!

I second this. It's been so long since I used Facebook, it's still in my maiden name.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm gonna hafta instruct OH on how to update everyone on here when I give birth to Cameron... either that, or I'll have him or myself update via FB message and the girls on there can relay on BnB :thumbup: 

I better add that to the "After Birth To-Do List" :winkwink:


----------



## Wishing1010

Shelby was born at 8:42 PM on July 9. She weighs just over 7 lbs and is just over 20 inches long. I went in for a dr appt yesterday at 8 AM and had super high blood pressure. They decided to induce. My waters were broken at 1:50 PM, and pitocin was adminstered. I had an epidural at 4:20 PM when I was dilated to a 4. By 6 PM, I was at 9 cm but her head was not coming down. They made me push but we made no progress so they stopped until 7:30. I pushed for an hour and then she arrived! I have some second degree tearing but feel wonderful otherwise.


----------



## Wishing1010

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/20150710_111151_zpsq7iysqgw.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

She's beautiful Kenna. Congratulations!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Kenna! When I was reading about you not making progress I was expecting you to say you had a CS... but so happy she delivered just fine for you! Shelby is so beautiful! Congrats! Yay for babies! 

Alright Jess, you're up... :coffee:

Cheryl I got this email today and it had an article about couvade syndrome and I immediately thought of you :laugh2:

Sympathy Pregnancy

I have wondered how OH will be once Cameron is here, with him getting A LOT of my attention and of course I have to be attentive to the other kids as well... though they are much older and independent so it's a bit different. Like, I hope OH does not feel neglected or ignored. I will have to make sure I snuggle and love on him just as much as I do with the baby :winkwink:


----------



## Twinsie

Kenna- she's just precious! I'm so glad you had a good labor and delivery! Your experience sounds like what I'm hoping for (labor for a few hours and then get an epidural)! Did you feel anything after the epidural was put in? I hope the tearing isn't too painful for you when you walk and use the bathroom? 

I finally called the hospital where I'll be moving to and asked for birthing class info! Of course nothing is free/included.. But I kind of expected that. So I'll be signing DH and I up for childbirth classes and for me Breastfeeding classes! 

It's Friday woohoo!!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

OH and I enjoyed our birthing classes. He will be attending the breastfeeding class with me as well, I believe. I feel like by being educated on the matter he can be a huge help to me when I'm having trouble and calm me as well. There's just so much to remember!

Because OH will be at work I will be attending Stork Express by myself, which is just where I will go fill out all the hospital paperwork beforehand to avoid the hassle of dealing with it all during my stay. Might take my kids, or at least my daughter, to take the maternity ward tour. OH and I already did a tour on the last day of birthing class but I figured it would be nice for the kids to know where I'll be and kind of what to expect.

So I brought up with my boss the topic of the coworker back here at work after his "mental episode". Obviously, she cannot disclose any personal information but is aware of the concern it causes... yet is in a position as an employer that, I'm assuming, due to it being a "medical" issue they cannot fire him for his extended absence. Which would make no sense as they fired a coworker previously who had injured his leg. The guy had major leg trauma and swelling so severe his leg looked like - sorry this is gross - Jello when he touched the area because of the fluid buildup. He was instructed to remain off his leg and off work for 3 weeks... so he lost his job. Um, is that not a medical issue?! :shrug: And to boot, the "mentally ill" coworker was out in the plant yelling "I'm still on shrooms!!!" and carrying on like a lunatic. How does the plant supervisor or manager (if he happened to be out there) not pick up on this? I can only hope this guy does something stupid (without harming anyone else) or misses enough unexcused days and loses his job...


----------



## Jrepp

MamaBunny2 said:


> I'm gonna hafta instruct OH on how to update everyone on here when I give birth to Cameron... either that, or I'll have him or myself update via FB message and the girls on there can relay on BnB :thumbup:
> 
> I better add that to the "After Birth To-Do List" :winkwink:

In was just thinking about this yesterday too. Hubby said he wouldn't be my social media updater (mainly because he doesn't use social media) and my mom doesn't exactly know how. I going to have to create like a little list and have my sis do it or something, or just have a text ready to go. 



Wishing1010 said:


> Shelby was born at 8:42 PM on July 9. She weighs just over 7 lbs and is just over 20 inches long. I went in for a dr appt yesterday at 8 AM and had super high blood pressure. They decided to induce. My waters were broken at 1:50 PM, and pitocin was adminstered. I had an epidural at 4:20 PM when I was dilated to a 4. By 6 PM, I was at 9 cm but her head was not coming down. They made me push but we made no progress so they stopped until 7:30. I pushed for an hour and then she arrived! I have some second degree tearing but feel wonderful otherwise.

Goodness! What an ordeal, but you have the most gorgeous baby out of the whole process. I'm glad you're both doing so well! How are you doing today? I have heard amazing things about dermoplast for numbing the area when you pee :)



MamaBunny2 said:


> OH and I enjoyed our birthing classes. He will be attending the breastfeeding class with me as well, I believe. I feel like by being educated on the matter he can be a huge help to me when I'm having trouble and calm me as well. There's just so much to remember!
> 
> Because OH will be at work I will be attending Stork Express by myself, which is just where I will go fill out all the hospital paperwork beforehand to avoid the hassle of dealing with it all during my stay. Might take my kids, or at least my daughter, to take the maternity ward tour. OH and I already did a tour on the last day of birthing class but I figured it would be nice for the kids to know where I'll be and kind of what to expect.
> 
> So I brought up with my boss the topic of the coworker back here at work after his "mental episode". Obviously, she cannot disclose any personal information but is aware of the concern it causes... yet is in a position as an employer that, I'm assuming, due to it being a "medical" issue they cannot fire him for his extended absence. Which would make no sense as they fired a coworker previously who had injured his leg. The guy had major leg trauma and swelling so severe his leg looked like - sorry this is gross - Jello when he touched the area because of the fluid buildup. He was instructed to remain off his leg and off work for 3 weeks... so he lost his job. Um, is that not a medical issue?! :shrug: And to boot, the "mentally ill" coworker was out in the plant yelling "I'm still on shrooms!!!" and carrying on like a lunatic. How does the plant supervisor or manager (if he happened to be out there) not pick up on this? I can only hope this guy does something stupid (without harming anyone else) or misses enough unexcused days and loses his job...

I don't quite get the logic either, unless because it is a mental disability rather than a physical one he would be protected under equal opportunity employment. It's just crazy all around.

AFM: got another hour of sleep last night, but it took me 7 hours to get that one hour in. I'm going to talk to the hubs about going to get help sleeping tomorrow while he is at work and having my mom drop me off at the hospital. He is somewhat against it just because of our recent experiences with hospitals in general and knowing that I have weird reactions to things.


----------



## Twinsie

I just realized I'm 24 weeks officially! It makes me so happy to know that baby girl could survive outside the womb if anything were to happen. Just knowing that is a huge relief!! Even though I don't want her coming any time soon so she grows bigger and stronger!!!


----------



## cutieq

Twinsie said:


> I just realized I'm 24 weeks officially! It makes me so happy to know that baby girl could survive outside the womb if anything were to happen. Just knowing that is a huge relief!! Even though I don't want her coming any time soon so she grows bigger and stronger!!!

Awesome, awesome news. What a milestone!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh wow Jamie, I totally missed that! Happy V-Day! I think I'm about spent trying to keep up with everyone's fast moving weekly milestones... Daphne is the professional at that :winkwink:

Now that OH is back to work we can slooooowly start getting back on track financially. Things are a bit tight at the moment, more so for him than myself. We desperately need food so my DD and I will be running to the grocery store after I'm off work today. I really would like to get on a budget-friendly weekly meal plan. Even though we've been shopping at a much more price savvy grocer, we tend to impulse shop many times and get a bunch of extras instead of what we really need. And then we also tend to cook more meals than we eat, leaving untouched leftovers. The past few days we've been scrounging and scraping, eating the last bits of things which has really cleared out space in the fridge and pantry. Cooked our last legit meal yesterday of stuffed chicken cordon bleu and steamed veggies. There's still bags of leftover sloppy joe from the shower in the freezer but after eating that earlier this week I'm a little over it for awhile.

I Googled "budget-friendly weekly meal plan" but only seemed to get "light and healthy" plans... which we aren't opposed to but honestly a lot of the meals sounded disgusting or not an actual "meal" in my eyes. Like, who eats deviled eggs as lunch? To me, that's more of a side :shrug: I do know that I'd prefer slow cooker meals on the weekdays OH and I are both working. The last thing I wanna do when I get off work is come home and make a big mess in the kitchen cooking a meal, only to have to turn around and clean everything up :wacko: On the weekends when OH works (like this weekend) I can easily prepare dinner and everything yet have most of the day to be productive elsewhere.


----------



## Twinsie

Slow cooker meals are def the way to go!


----------



## startd

Kenna - congratulations! Shelby is just beautiful.


----------



## startd

Twinsie - congrats on reaching V day! 
Jyllian - you sound like you've been really productive. We meal plan (largely so that I actually use what we buy) and it's great. Makes it less stressful too, and it means we can start cooking if the other one is late home. We do a bit in the slow cooker too, and my husband eats a lot (he's 6'3" and exercises twice a day) so I bulk a lot of our meals out with veges and some carbs (he is a very expensive meat eater otherwise - he's been known to eat over a kilo of mince in lasagne in one sitting without realising)


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy V-DAY, Jamie!!!! Woooo!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Happy v-day Jamie!


----------



## melewen

Happy V day Jamie!!

Jyllian I used to post meal plans on my blog but some of the recipes were kinda complicated. Not too many slow cooker. Maybe you should try one of those "month of freezer meals for $150" or whatever that you make all on one Sunday and have to throw in the slow cooker the rest of the month! There's tons on Pinterest

Congrats again kenna! She is just adorable!


----------



## mdscpa

Kenna congratulations.... Shelby's so perfect and beautiful..... Nice to hear you made it normally.... 

Happy V-day Jamie..... :dance:

Kirsty - thanks.... It was fast and tomorrow he'll be officially 1 month old.... I want things to slow down.. But quick on you ladies' pregnancy... :D


----------



## Jrepp

Currently seeking a volunteer to keep you guys in the loop if Luke ever decides to be born. I am having my sister send texts out and update on Facebook so I need someone willing to receive texts regardless of time to relay information for me here. Any takers?


----------



## startd

Gosh, it's quietened down on here after all the excitement of the baby arrivals!

How's everyone enjoying the weekend?


----------



## cutieq

32 weeks for me! 

We had our 2nd shower yesterday with dh's family and it was absolutely amazing. All the cutest baby stuff is making this all so real! My goal for next week is to narrow down pediatrician and daycare. The real things that matter lol


----------



## melewen

I saw your pics dani! You looked amazing! Looked like a great time. This is kind of a weird question but why sort of gifts did you get? We are using babylist and so I just organized everything as "top priority" by writing a note and putting it at the top of the general section but most of the stuff left is more expensive. I was wondering if people went in on stuff together or what happened for you


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess I can do it. I Def won't be able to do it in the middle of the night, but I'm available pretty much all day every day


----------



## Kirsty3051

25 weeks :happydance:

So quiet on here now everybody is popping!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> I saw your pics dani! You looked amazing! Looked like a great time. This is kind of a weird question but why sort of gifts did you get? We are using babylist and so I just organized everything as "top priority" by writing a note and putting it at the top of the general section but most of the stuff left is more expensive. I was wondering if people went in on stuff together or what happened for you

For this shower, I would say the most expensive item purchased was probably a rock n play or my diaper bag. I got a bath tub, traveling diaper pad, regular diaper bag, tons of clothes, a breast pump, some breast pump accessories, Rock n Play, diapers, burp clothes, blankets, wipes, a wiper warmer, a glider, a piggy bank, and gift cards.

The only things left that are expensive are a pack n play, the stroller and a baby carrier. 

Most people bought gifts individually which is why I think the expensive items are left.


----------



## startd

Congrats Kirsty!
Cheryl - hard to believe you're starting your 10 week countdown. 
Dani - that's so exciting. I wrote my baby shower invitations yesterday. I'm looking forward to it

We had a really productive weekend. The change table and pram arrived (still waiting on the cot and sheets) and I purchased the travel cot, nappy bag, baby bath, bouncer and some smaller items (e.g. bottles). Starting to feel a lot more real now, and hard to believe I hit the 3 months to go mark this week. I'm starting to work part time from this week (informal part time) which is a relief, but a bit strange too. It's weird seeing clients that I've worked with for years come in to see another team member! We also made a list of tasks we'd like to complete before the baby arrives, and made some good headway on those. Feeling much more like we're on track than I was a fortnight ago


----------



## cutieq

Fi, that's a great start! I can't wait to hear about your showers. It's fun to share your joy with your friends and loved ones!


----------



## Jrepp

Well.....still not much sleep. I'm having some pretty strong period like cramps today though.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh that annoying Glad Gain scent ad is back :growlmad: It always opens up no matter how hard I try to avoid it...

We were very fortunate that family got us many of the big expensive items we were hoping for. Basically left to get was the glider, swing/bouncer combo, tub, play mat, diaper bag and little odds and ends like rash cream, powder, etc. His mom got a TON of clothes off Facebook garage sales, some brand new even, so we just bought some white socks and onesies in 0-3 and 3-6. Plus, OH and I had bought a few new clothing items we couldn't resist.

Now that we have everything, I have more of a calm energy about me which is a bit of a relief. I've been super busy though. Over the weekend while OH was at work all day I managed to cut, router and hang two closet doors. I hung drywall and corner bead in the laundry opening and put a coat of mud on it all. I also mudded/textured the ceiling downstairs and installed some baseboard, casing and quarter round with assistance from my DS. OH is off work today and tomorrow so his job is to work on closet doors in DD's room, transition strips, electrical outlet and anything in the half bath he can tackle. I can't believe how different and finished the downstairs looks in the before/after photo and how close we are to finishing! Cannot wait to bring our baby boy home to a home with fully functional space throughout. It will be nice to have friends and family see the completed work in person when they come to visit.


Spoiler
     ​

My appointment is this Wednesday. OH was excited but then realized he works Wednesdays during my next two visits. But I reminded him that He will be able to attend at least one, if not two, of my weekly appointments and that's where the real excitement is with the addition of internal exams... yay :happydance: Then I had a mini panic attack realizing I'm getting that much closer :wacko:


----------



## MamaBunny2

It's so exciting to hear about everyone's planning and showers and new babies! Remember when we are all pretty much moping around in a funk like "Ugh when is something gonna happen?!" Like at a standstill for awhile there. Now... BOOM! Time is flying and we all have so much to look forward to!

Cameron was super active Saturday morning. I caught a lot on video but have to edit it, as he was being a stinker the first minute and half in...


----------



## melewen

Ugh Jyllian I cant see any of those photos!! I'm so excited to see your progress :D Where did you learn how to do all of this?!

Our nursery is coming together.. I got a basket for next to the glider and it's totally painted so now we just need some sort of cube storage and a cushion to make it a bench, shelf over the changing area for diapers + the little L E O prints we're going to hang, and other art. I think my sister and I are going to paint a huge canvas hanging piece. They used to have it at Pottery Barn Kids but they're out now so we figured we should try it! DH wants a Winnie the Pooh print in the room (random!) so I figure I should honor that - hah! - but not really sure where it should go. Maybe a little gallery wall with our favorite kids books and some other random prints. Doesn't quite go with the theme but well!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahh Cheryl the big 3-0 today! I can usually remember your bump days since it's the Monday before my Wednesday bump update.

Pottery Barn Kids has CUUUUTE stuff! I'm wanting to do some kind of mural or big decal on the nursery wall above his crib area... or we were considering hanging his name in painted wooden letters. A lot of people are doing that I've noticed. I do like the monkey decals I saw earlier. I don't want to put anything on the walls until we are certain everything is placed exactly where we want. 

I fixed my photos. I had taken the URL code from my AOL email instead of saving em to my Google account and doing it from there but should show up now :thumbup: 

I have no idea how I learned anything :shrug: Likely just picked up stuff from my dad and my ex husband, and most recently just doing things with OH we are both learning more together. I was super shocked I pulled all that off, being as I have super preggo brain attacks and pretty much incapable of simple tasks the further along I get :laugh2:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:hi: ladies

There is way too much to catch up on here :blush: 

For the most however it seems you ladies are doing good. 

I'm still trying to get a little bit of a routine going with Matthew so it is really hard to get on here and start a parenting journal and keep up better with you ladies. 

DH has been amazing since the hospital by rubbing my back, all the support through the birth itself and helping me at home with cleaning, cooking and making tea when I'm breast feeding. 

Matthew is 1 week old today and at his appointment this morning he weighed 3.4kg (was 3.34kg at birth) so he is showing weight gain and still feeding like a champ.

My weight is totally screwing with my mind. I weighed 87kg when I went for my very 1st pregnancy appointment. Lost weight down to 84kg during ms and weighed 90kg when I went into labor. Got weighed today and I now weigh in at 81 kg :shock: That is 9kg less than last week when I was induced but also 6kg less than pre pregnancy weight :dance: Don't know how I did that but I like it :D

I'll try my very best to check in more regularly with you ladies and load some photos of Matthew. Winter here so he is always wrapped up in blankets or he has a boob attached to his face :haha:

I really miss you all :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hi Pam! :hi: We miss you too!

Thanks for the update! We all understand that you ladies with new babies are busy and BnB isn't top priority... it's so nice to hear from you all when you do get a moment to pop in!

So glad you are doing well and that DH has been so helpful! How does he like being a daddy? I sure hope I can drop the weight like you and Daphne have right after giving birth! Cannot believe Adam is ONE MONTH OLD already and Matthew is ONE WEEK :wacko: And now we have Princess Shelby :winkwink:


----------



## Jrepp

Luke may be making an appearance soon too. I've been having so,e pretty extreme period cramps all day and on the way to my moms physical therapy appointment I felt and heard a loud pop come from my vagina, more specifically my cervix and then the contractions picked up in duration and intensity.


----------



## startd

Jyllian - you get such a lot done! I'm rubbish at DIY skills, so I'm very impressed. It's a great feeling when you can see the house close to finished. We moved house last year, and I love being home ever since we moved. I'm a bit the same with wall decals. I've seen some that I like, but I want to see how the rest of the room comes together first.

Congratulations on reaching 30 weeks, Cheryl! It's amazing to think that the next round of babies will happen so soon. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your nursery. We've just started to try and get organised for ours. I hope some of the furniture arrives soon so we can get it set up.

Jess, I hope you feel a bit more comfortable. Not too long to go!

Pam, thanks for popping in! I can't believe your weight has dropped so quickly. It sounds like Matthew is doing really well, and lovely that your DH has been so supportive. I can't believe it's been a week already.

I hope everyone else is doing well. I had my first pregnancy tears yesterday. We've been without gas for 4 days now (so no hot water, or cooktop - it's winter here) and they were supposed to deliver yesterday (finally), and when I called to check where it was, they said they weren't delivering until Wednesday or Thursday! Very frustrating because there's nothing we can do about it. Thank goodness my parents live close by and I was able to go and have a hot shower.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh geez, Fi!!! You made it four days before tears? I would have made it 4 minutes! Glad your parents are close and hope everything is straight soon!

Jyllian, love the nursery!!!!! So cute!

Happy 30 weeks, Cheryl!!!!!!!!

Great hearing from you, Pam! So glad all is well!

Shelby and I are doing great! Breastfeeding has been our only struggle but we have found alternatives and it is working. :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg jess! I hope this is it!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Omg Jess! Any fluid leaking?? Timing contractions??

Hi Pam!!!! So glad you're well and DH is helping!! That's wonderful about your weight loss too! Glad Matthew is weighing healthy too!! Pics and updates when you can! Miss you too! 

I had a very emotional wknd. You may remember me mentioning that I am planning to move next month and we were buying DHs parents home (for a great deal) since it has two apts off the house that are rented out and that money practically pays the mortgage so it allows for me to be a stay at home mom and us live comfortably financially. Well his parents told us this wknd (after a year of us planning to buy this house) they don't want us buying it anymore, one month before we are gonna move! They think it's too much work to have tenants and it's an hour away from DHs job so he'd have a long commute until he finds a new job. They didn't want us dealing with any of that. Which is valid and I think it would've sucked to deal with but now we are stuck in the little condo and have to look for a house we can hopefully afford on just DHs income !! So I was a bit stressed with those new thoughts and changes and now all of a sudden having to come up with a new plan! After some research on houses and finding some towns that we an afford that have good schools, I feel better about the situation and actually am excited about being able to pick my own house and town! We were def settling on a lot of our "taste" and preferences when we agreed to buy his parents house in not the nicest area/town. So I'm pretty excited about getting to choose now!! Now we just have to convert DHs office into a nursery for the baby! He works from home some days so it's not ideal but thankfully he doesn't seem bothered by losing his office. Only temporary until we can sell the condo and buy a house sometime next summer. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, Jamie!!! What a crazy situation. I am glad you are feeling better about everything, even though it wasn't what you expected.


----------



## melewen

Oh Jamie that sucks!! I'd have been really emotional too. But I'm glad you guys get to pick everything now! We moved into our house when it was just DH's salary and I had just quit my job to start my own business so it's nice now having a mortgage that's not too high. I'm excited to see what you start looking at! Do you have a timeline for that? 

Pam woohoo! That is a ton of weight loss, I hope I follow suit! I can't believe matthew is 1 week old.. so glad he is gaining weight well and eating great! We miss you too! :hugs:

Jyllian I always think of you as 2 weeks ahead of me :haha: that's how I keep up with you! Funny

So I did some maternity shots today and I wanted to share!! Yall don't get any self-control at all because you're my internet besties so suck it. I think we're going to do some at the beach when we go in a few days and maybe some actually clothed ones soon too :rofl:

https://s29.postimg.org/9vypzsug7/maternity_shoot.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/x7mtow8pz/maternity_shoot_2.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/gaxqwh15z/maternity_shoot_3.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/nkjbf6fqf/maternity_shoot_4.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/b76h89q1z/maternity_shoot_5.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/ynyc71bmv/maternity_shoot_6.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/n581m5tt3/maternity_shoot_7.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/dlycsp6av/maternity_shoot_8.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/3wg0t9fzb/maternity_shoot_9.jpg

https://s29.postimg.org/fmtyan8rr/maternity_shoot_10.jpg


adult image hosting


----------



## melewen

Oh and I can't decide which to share on FB with the general public. I already shared the silhouette with the heart hands and I"m really not modest at all anyway but still can't decide! Ha. Maybe I should block my clients that I'm friends with (all women though) for that post!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Sorry I've been MIA ladies! It was my moms bday yest, my sisters today plus my MS returned last week so Ive had a pretty crazy week. Mostly I just felt like crap! 

I'll be back on more now, hopefully! My MS hasn't been bad the past 2 days but everytime I tell u ladies that I feel better, it comes back! Lol. 

So today we heard the HB for the first time!! It was a nice strong 160bpm :thumbup: I'm waiting on the official call but our next U/S will be within the next 2 wks (before 14wks). Aiden was able to come in with us & they said he can come for the ultrasounds as well and omgosh, his face when he heard the baby's heartbeat was priceless. He was so happy, as were we! And ive gained 5lbs, which is really good for me. And its all def in my belly, well and boobies! :haha: So I will have a new u/s pic to share with you all shortly! ;)

Hope everyone is doing good and I promise I will catch up with u all when we get home in a bit!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my goodness Cheryl, You look absolutely breath taking! You go girl! I really hope I'm lucky enough to stay all belly for a second time around! I wish I had done pics like that with Aiden but didn't soo I'm hoping I look good for the photos in this pregnancy, lol. You are one hot mama! ;) I love what your wearing by the way!


----------



## Wishing1010

Cheryl, sexy mama!!!! Love all the pics!!!


----------



## startd

Wishing1010 said:


> Oh geez, Fi!!! You made it four days before tears? I would have made it 4 minutes! Glad your parents are close and hope everything is straight soon!
> 
> Jyllian, love the nursery!!!!! So cute!
> 
> Happy 30 weeks, Cheryl!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great hearing from you, Pam! So glad all is well!
> 
> Shelby and I are doing great! Breastfeeding has been our only struggle but we have found alternatives and it is working. :)

Kenna, I'm so glad you and Shelby are doing well. Great work on the feeding! It sounds like you've done a wonderful job. 



Twinsie said:


> Omg Jess! Any fluid leaking?? Timing contractions??
> 
> Hi Pam!!!! So glad you're well and DH is helping!! That's wonderful about your weight loss too! Glad Matthew is weighing healthy too!! Pics and updates when you can! Miss you too!
> 
> I had a very emotional wknd. You may remember me mentioning that I am planning to move next month and we were buying DHs parents home (for a great deal) since it has two apts off the house that are rented out and that money practically pays the mortgage so it allows for me to be a stay at home mom and us live comfortably financially. Well his parents told us this wknd (after a year of us planning to buy this house) they don't want us buying it anymore, one month before we are gonna move! They think it's too much work to have tenants and it's an hour away from DHs job so he'd have a long commute until he finds a new job. They didn't want us dealing with any of that. Which is valid and I think it would've sucked to deal with but now we are stuck in the little condo and have to look for a house we can hopefully afford on just DHs income !! So I was a bit stressed with those new thoughts and changes and now all of a sudden having to come up with a new plan! After some research on houses and finding some towns that we an afford that have good schools, I feel better about the situation and actually am excited about being able to pick my own house and town! We were def settling on a lot of our "taste" and preferences when we agreed to buy his parents house in not the nicest area/town. So I'm pretty excited about getting to choose now!! Now we just have to convert DHs office into a nursery for the baby! He works from home some days so it's not ideal but thankfully he doesn't seem bothered by losing his office. Only temporary until we can sell the condo and buy a house sometime next summer. Onwards and upwards!

Oh, that would have made for a stressful and emotional weekend initially! I'm glad you have a new plan and you're feeling happier. It's great having your own place (that you choose) and you can do up the way you want it



melewen said:


> Oh and I can't decide which to share on FB with the general public. I already shared the silhouette with the heart hands and I"m really not modest at all anyway but still can't decide! Ha. Maybe I should block my clients that I'm friends with (all women though) for that post!

Great photos!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies! It was my moms bday yest, my sisters today plus my MS returned last week so Ive had a pretty crazy week. Mostly I just felt like crap!
> 
> I'll be back on more now, hopefully! My MS hasn't been bad the past 2 days but everytime I tell u ladies that I feel better, it comes back! Lol.
> 
> So today we heard the HB for the first time!! It was a nice strong 160bpm :thumbup: I'm waiting on the official call but our next U/S will be within the next 2 wks (before 14wks). Aiden was able to come in with us & they said he can come for the ultrasounds as well and omgosh, his face when he heard the baby's heartbeat was priceless. He was so happy, as were we! And ive gained 5lbs, which is really good for me. And its all def in my belly, well and boobies! :haha: So I will have a new u/s pic to share with you all shortly! ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good and I promise I will catch up with u all when we get home in a bit!

Sorry to hear the MS came back, but thrilled you got to hear the HB! So exciting!


----------



## cutieq

Lovely pics Cheryl! I'm going to Photoshop my head on your body and then post on facebook. I will let you know the response :rofl:

Seriously though these are lovely! If I looked this good, I would probably be posting them all! My friend list isn't filtered well so I'm limited in what I share though. 

I have 5 top priority things on my before baby comes list. Pretty darn proud of that!


----------



## Jrepp

Twinsie said:


> Omg Jess! Any fluid leaking?? Timing contractions??
> 
> Hi Pam!!!! So glad you're well and DH is helping!! That's wonderful about your weight loss too! Glad Matthew is weighing healthy too!! Pics and updates when you can! Miss you too!
> 
> I had a very emotional wknd. You may remember me mentioning that I am planning to move next month and we were buying DHs parents home (for a great deal) since it has two apts off the house that are rented out and that money practically pays the mortgage so it allows for me to be a stay at home mom and us live comfortably financially. Well his parents told us this wknd (after a year of us planning to buy this house) they don't want us buying it anymore, one month before we are gonna move! They think it's too much work to have tenants and it's an hour away from DHs job so he'd have a long commute until he finds a new job. They didn't want us dealing with any of that. Which is valid and I think it would've sucked to deal with but now we are stuck in the little condo and have to look for a house we can hopefully afford on just DHs income !! So I was a bit stressed with those new thoughts and changes and now all of a sudden having to come up with a new plan! After some research on houses and finding some towns that we an afford that have good schools, I feel better about the situation and actually am excited about being able to pick my own house and town! We were def settling on a lot of our "taste" and preferences when we agreed to buy his parents house in not the nicest area/town. So I'm pretty excited about getting to choose now!! Now we just have to convert DHs office into a nursery for the baby! He works from home some days so it's not ideal but thankfully he doesn't seem bothered by losing his office. Only temporary until we can sell the condo and buy a house sometime next summer. Onwards and upwards!

Im sorry the house deal fell through. It really sucks when you have a plan and someone else changes their mind.....it double sucks when you are pregnant and relying on the move. Like you said at lease now you can find a house that you want, rather than one that was just convienient. Hopefully your hubby won't mind being relocated for a bit.



melewen said:


> Oh Jamie that sucks!! I'd have been really emotional too. But I'm glad you guys get to pick everything now! We moved into our house when it was just DH's salary and I had just quit my job to start my own business so it's nice now having a mortgage that's not too high. I'm excited to see what you start looking at! Do you have a timeline for that?
> 
> Pam woohoo! That is a ton of weight loss, I hope I follow suit! I can't believe matthew is 1 week old.. so glad he is gaining weight well and eating great! We miss you too! :hugs:
> 
> Jyllian I always think of you as 2 weeks ahead of me :haha: that's how I keep up with you! Funny
> 
> So I did some maternity shots today and I wanted to share!! Yall don't get any self-control at all because you're my internet besties so suck it. I think we're going to do some at the beach when we go in a few days and maybe some actually clothed ones soon too :rofl:

I love love love your pictures. I want to take some like that if I have time. Trying to get hubby to do it has been challenging. Y looks amazing!!



aidensmommy1 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies! It was my moms bday yest, my sisters today plus my MS returned last week so Ive had a pretty crazy week. Mostly I just felt like crap!
> 
> I'll be back on more now, hopefully! My MS hasn't been bad the past 2 days but everytime I tell u ladies that I feel better, it comes back! Lol.
> 
> So today we heard the HB for the first time!! It was a nice strong 160bpm :thumbup: I'm waiting on the official call but our next U/S will be within the next 2 wks (before 14wks). Aiden was able to come in with us & they said he can come for the ultrasounds as well and omgosh, his face when he heard the baby's heartbeat was priceless. He was so happy, as were we! And ive gained 5lbs, which is really good for me. And its all def in my belly, well and boobies! :haha: So I will have a new u/s pic to share with you all shortly! ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good and I promise I will catch up with u all when we get home in a bit!

I, sorry your morning sickness is still sticking around at times, hopefully it's almost gone, have you noticed if anything makes it worse? I'm so glad you got to hear the heartbeat and that Aiden was with you. I saw the post on Facebook. 

AFM: still having the contractions. They are 3 minutes apart and lasting about a minute and a half each. I'm still refusing to go to the hospital because I don't want them to turn me a way again. It was so weird because I had a loud and painful pop above my cervix at 8:45am and then the contractions started picking up in intensity. My back is killing me, my entire abdomen feels like it got put in a vacuum sealer and Lukes movements have drastically decreased. I don't know if this is it, or if he just got a bit further down. I wish there was a way to know for sure.


----------



## cutieq

Jess, I'm just perplexed at them letting you sit at home with 3 minute apart contractions. It contradicts everything I've ever been told. Have they told you how close they have to get before you do go to the doctor?


----------



## melewen

Haha thanks ladies! And dani I won't tell if you don't :thumbup:

Mary :yipee: for heartbeat and for Aiden getting to hear! When will your anatomy scan be? 

Jess :shrug: sounds like labor to me but I'd have thought that's what has been going on for at least a week now! I can't believe your contractions are so long and close together.. Are they increasing in frequency or duration? I mean I know since a few days ago but like over today? And I swear that must have been your bag of waters! Better hurry up and do those scandalous bump pictures now, there's not much time! :haha:

Dani I can't believe you only have 5 priority items left! I feel like we still have a million things to get, bleh. But I don't really want to get them just yet because the shower is in 3 weeks and I have no idea what to do!


----------



## cutieq

To clarify I'm cheating the list system a bit. 1 of my to do items is finish shopping. So within bullet point I have way more than 5 things to buy. I just umbrella'd all the shopping as one to do item. Also, finish nursery, which entails a lot lol. Each category has a sub-category. 

We have 2 more showers plus a diaper daddy party so I'm not doing any shopping until about the 2nd week in August.


----------



## Jrepp

cutieq said:


> Jess, I'm just perplexed at them letting you sit at home with 3 minute apart contractions. It contradicts everything I've ever been told. Have they told you how close they have to get before you do go to the doctor?

I feel the same way. Unfortunately the way it was described to me is that my contractions aren't the issue even at 3 minutes apart. My cervix is not (or wasn't) dilated enough to admit me as there was only 1/2 centimeter dilation last Monday and the same dilation on Thursday.....so literally contractions that aren't changing my cervix. There isn't a consensus as to when to go in because of the trick contractions. 



cutieq said:


> To clarify I'm cheating the list system a bit. 1 of my to do items is finish shopping. So within bullet point I have way more than 5 things to buy. I just umbrella'd all the shopping as one to do item. Also, finish nursery, which entails a lot lol. Each category has a sub-category.
> 
> We have 2 more showers plus a diaper daddy party so I'm not doing any shopping until about the 2nd week in August.

I think target has a huge baby sale in August due to all the holiday babies about to be born. Perhaps you can look into that for Q!

Cheryl- the contractions have stayed the same length apart but doubled in duration and double to tripled in intensity. I'm going to call in the morning if we don't end up going to the hospital tonight. Oven been told to go home so many times now that I really don't want to do it all again today when I am obviously not doing so well.


----------



## laurac1988

Jess if his movements have decreased "drastically" then I would go and checked out 100%


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl - those pictures were amazeballs.... :D Happy 30 weeks......

Jess - happy 38 weeks..... FX you dilate enough to be admitted.....

Jyllian - Can't believe 1 month went by so fast......


----------



## melewen

Yeah Jess I'd definitely go in and see if the bag of waters broke and if Luke is doing well. Things have happened since your last visit

:D thanks daphne. We miss you!!


----------



## Jrepp

My mom is taking me in to Ob screening in a few minutes to see what is going on. I did do a quick Bump pic before we went just in case. My belly is a bit bigger this week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess you poor thing! Hoping you don't have to suffer through much more of this and Luke will decide to make his way out soon :hugs: Holy crap is that your last week bump alongside this week's?! Because wow, Luke definitely had a growth spurt or changed positions!

Fi omigosh I would be so upset without gas! No hot water for showers? Ugh, the worst!

Kenna so glad to hear you and Shelby are doing well! What alternatives have you been using for breastfeeding, if you don't mind sharing your tricks? I like to hear everyone's tips, advice and gimmicks regarding nursing and want options in case things don't go so well in the beginning.

Oh Jamie I'm so sorry to hear about the sudden change of plans regarding a house... but seems it worked out anyways! I do think you and DH will be happier choosing a home yourselves and am excited for you!

Side note: OMG will this dumb lad Gain scnet ad GO AWAY already?! :growlmad:

Loooooove your photos Cheryl!!! I love them all, but am partial to the black and whites. I have NO idea what we will do at our maternity photos early next month... they are being taken outside at an arbortum, which is like a nice garden area with trees and such I believe :shrug: I need ideas on what to wear?! And OH and the kids will be in some photos as well so would like us to coordinate. So glad this is the last thing I really need to stress over... Wish I could just do some nice ones myself. 

Blah on the MS Mary! Hoping it doesn't stick around for long. And yay for hearing the heartbeat! :happydance: Cannot wait to see photos! 

AFM, felt very bloated, gassy and full of shit - literally - yesterday even though I managed to go twice. Then at about 3am last night/this morning I was woken up by major cramping and pain. My first thought was omigosh that can't be contractions?! But I knew it was just another episode of explosive diarrhea... ugh, so annoying to have in the middle of a good sleep but I feel better now though! :thumbup: :laugh2:

Was able to upload video of our lil monkey squirming around this past Saturday morning:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3MgT1TxUNM​


----------



## Wishing1010

Jyllian, we are using enfamil supplement for newborns.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Cheryl, first off, HAPPY 30 WEEKS!! :) -- As for the anatomy scan, its not scheduled yet but it'll be within the next 3-6 weeks. We have a scan in less than 2 weeks though! We'll know the exact date for that within the next couple of days. It was so amazing hearing our LO, I can't wait to see her again, especially now that she really looks like a baby! :dance: 

Jess, Happy 38 Weeks!!! I'm praying your cervix starts cooperating more and you get to meet Luke any day now. I am guessing it'll happen on or before Sunday ;). (I said that on FB too but figured id post on here too lol) Can't wait to 'meet' you, Luke!!
Also Jess, your bump has most def grown and u look beautiful! Luke won't have much room left soon, lol. I really don't think it'll be much longer!

AFM, Ive been super tired and still haven't caught up on here. Hopefully I didn't miss too much! 
So apparently I'm a high risk pregnancy because of IVF. The doctor said she just labeled ne as high risk because as I already knew, there can be more complications with IVF pregnancies (the percentage isn't much higher at all though) and she said its mostly just for extra monitoring. She said my insurance MAY need that label for extra u/s so I'm ok with the label now that ive had it explained to me. When I first noticed it on my paperwork last night, I kinda freaked a little bit. All better now though :thumbup:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I used Enfamil with Aiden too. Its highly recommended by the doctors around here. The hospital sent me home with 4 eight packs of the mini pre-made bottles of Enfamil. That was def helpful! And I really liked those mini pre-made packs. I've never seen them in stores though but its been awhile since I've looked. I'm a bit behind on here so I'm sorry if you've already said...Is Shelby BF'ing? I tried with Aiden and he just would not latch! But I'm def going to try again with this LO. We'll see! Glad everything is going well with Shelby and I hope your getting more sleep now that your home and the nurses aren't always bugging you! lol.


----------



## Wishing1010

Do any of you ladies know if a low grade fever (100.0), diarrhea, and vomiting are ok for me (maybe an after effect of childbirth?) or should i call doc. Dh wont let me touch our baby right now :( we have a pedia appt in the morn, i think i will ask her just to be on the safe side.

We are doing bottle breast feeding, Mary :) 

Oh if I am sick, should i not give her any of my milk and only do supplement?


----------



## Michellebelle

Jyllian, cute video!

Jess, I hope everything is going well! Sounds like Luke is ready!

Cheryl, those photos are gorgeous! Just curious, do you happen to use vsco for Lightroom or aperture? I love their filters, and one of your photos reminds me of those. Such a great setup, lighting and editing! I'm super-impressed, but I shouldn't be surprised, with your photographer-eye!


----------



## laurac1988

You're doing fab Kenna 

Also, I would check in with your Dr about feeling unwell. Fever can be a symptom of infection, so best to get checked out. Hope all is well xxx

SCAN DAY SCAN DAY SCAN DAY!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Kenna, I believe your just fine to give the baby your milk while feeling a little under the weather. Your body filters out any bad stuff so fast that nothing would get to Shelby that way regardless. Id talk with the doc @ the appt to see if it can be common. I'm sure Shelby will be just fine around you! 
Thats kinda cute (although it stinks!) that dh is being such a protective daddy already! You both are amazing parents! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

12 weeks today!!! :happydance: This pregnancy has been going by so fast so far! My bump should REALLY be here any time now! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Love the video Jyllian..... Happy 33 Weeks...... 

Kenna - sorry you're feeling sick... Hope you feel better soon... Defo ask the doc. Love your new avatar.... :D

Mary - 12 Weeks????!!!!???? Welcome to 2nd tri... That was really fast.

Laura - :wohoo: for scan day........ Please keep us posted....


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't wait to find out what you're having :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

They told us in breastfeeding class that you're ok to breastfeed if you're sick. I hope start feelings better though!!

Laura, I can't wait!


----------



## melewen

Michelle thanks!! :) I don't actually use VSCO for post but I've been meaning to get the packs. I don't usually use too many filters but they're so perfect for travel and portrait. Do you have the full pack?

Laura :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I am so excited for your scan!! When is it? Should be almost here or done by now right?

Mary can't wait to see your bump!! When did you start showing with Aiden?

Kenna have you seen an LC? What are you running into as an issue? Have you tried nipple shields? I'm sure your pedia will be able to help and answer your question about your feeling under the weather too :) I can't imagine it would be bad for Shelby.. It seems like we'd have evolved in a way that protects baby even when mama is fighting something off don't you think? I'm just making stuff up, though! :haha:

I've been having a nervous 24 hours, bleh. Let wasn't moving as crazily as he normally does in the morning yesterday which wouldn't have bothered me, but one of the girls I'm friends with in the Bump's September group had gone into labor the night before at 30 weeks. Her water broke at 29 weeks and we were all worried but the docs seemed to think everything was totally cool! They gave the baby some hormones and steroids to get her lungs ready for birth. Anyway we were all excited for the birth because we knew she was coming.. And when she was born she had some sort of major blockage in her lungs and didn't make it through surgery. Absolutely devastating. The doctors said it was SUPER rare and I'm trying to keep that in mind but it's just hit home with how much I already love Leo so intensely and I was freaking-tf out yesterday when he wasn't even moving much after breakfast. He usually goes nuts after I eat! I'd been having some of those really light period cramps that are actually round ligament pain and I tend to get those when he's going through a growth spurt.. And of course when he's doing that he isn't totally as active as normal, he's focused on growing! But I was poking the crap out of him like LEO. MOVE. OMG. I had to run out the door for a prenatal massage and when I was checking in he moved really awkwardly and almost painfully but I started laughing maniacally. Anyway we saw all the pictures are read the full story last night and I just dreamt about it all night. I know you all probably don't want to hear about that :/ but it's been upsetting me so much and I don't have many other places I can talk about it. I'm just so happy to have Leo stuffing his feet into my sides and making me yelp right now!


----------



## Twinsie

Happy 12 weeks Mary!

Laura- can't wait to hear what you are having! I remember when I found out, it's an incredible moment!!

Cheryl- that is so sad!!!!! I can't imagine how devastating that just feel :( what a horrible sad thing to happen. I think all we can do is tell ourselves that is super rare and God willing all our babies will be 100% healthy!! I feel so awful for that mom though :(. Def a reminder to focus on the positives when we are uncomfortably feeling our LOs moving around. 

Afm: unfortunately we won't be able to buy a house until next year, spring time now since dhs parents house deal fell through. Gotta save more money to afford a house we really want (they were giving us a good deal we could afford now). So well make the best of what we have now, as cramped as it is in the condo! I had already given my notice to stop working next month when I was supposed to be moving an hour away, but my nanny family is thrilled that I can keep working longer now. I was kinda looking fwd to stopping work tho! But there's no reason not to now that we aren't moving far away. So I'll keep working until at least early October... Boo! Hopefully Siena doesn't come super early so I'll have a few weeks to rest and cook frozen meals before she comes late oct!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess how have you been feeling lately? Luke, we are waiting for you... :coffee:

Mary I'm anxious to see more bump photos!

Kenna, is it possible that Shelby has a tongue tie? A girl in the August Facebook group was having trouble bf'ing her son (she had him early) and found out he has TT. She is having it surgically fixed.

Hope all is well with you Michelle :hugs:

Laura cannot wait to hear about your scan!!! :happydance: Anyone throwing out their guesses? I am torn... but want to say Chip is a boy, though I have a hunch it's a girl. Ugh... so undecided!

Dani have you managed to check anything else off your list? I'm always updating mine :dohh:

Cheryl, that's so awful about the lady in The Bump group! :cry: Stuff like that makes me nervous and stress a bit. There's been a lot of ladies giving birth earlier than expected in the August group and it makes me anxious... Perhaps Leo is changing his sleeping pattern? I had a moment like that with Cameron but then he continued moving around. He used to be wide awake in the mornings, now he sleeps.

Daphne and Pamela, I'm sure you are enjoying your new little bundles, as is Kenna. Feel free to plaster photos all over! :winkwink:

AFM...

*33 weeks today!*

 ​
Doctor appointment today in about 5 1/2 hours :coffee: One more after that then onto WEEKLY appointments :wacko: Cameron currently has the hiccups which is pretty much a daily thing for him. I read that the baby is regularly breathing by now, sucking in fluid, so assume that causes the frequency. OH is convinced he's gonna have a good set of lungs. I've been waking up in the middle of the night pretty much every night now around 3am to pee or with doodoo cramps, so annoying. After last night's potty run I couldn't sleep. OH was farting and snoring and flinging his arm over my head :growlmad: Finally I dozed back off and his alarm went off... I had no prob falling back asleep while he got ready for work :sleep: I am super panicked and nervous thinking I may have like 5 WEEKS until Cameron is here! I'm ready for him, I know OH is, but just not mentally prepared for the contractions and pain and blowing out my hoo-haa... or the possibility of a CS :nope: This isn't my first rodeo, I shouldn't be so afraid but I am!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Anyone who has Facebook...I just recently started using mine again, thanks to Jess :) If your friends with jess, Kenna, or Laura, you can find me on their pages. My full names Mary Perkins. I posted an 11 wk bump pic on there and will post another one soon :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm on it!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Love the bump, Jyllian! You look great!!


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, I have! Picked the pediatrician yesterday. Booked my placenta encapsulation and scheduled some daycare tours. I also submitted my request for my maternity leave last day and I'm waiting on approval. Progress! 

Mary, I added you. I think. 

I'm guessing girl for Laura!


----------



## Twinsie

I guess girl for laura too! Gotta even out the boy girl ratio here! 

Mary I added you!

J- love the bump! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Baby Chip is a GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Woohoooo!!! Another girl besides Shelby and my Siena!! Congrats :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhhhhhh yay! :dance: Another princess! Congrats!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies, I'm trying to get in as much quality time with my nephews as I can. I'll write more about what is going on with that later today but as far as everything goes,motherpercocet and viseril was enough to help me sleep a little bit. Rather than 3 minute incravles I was able to sleep for about 20 minutes at a time. Once the Percocet wore off I was in excruciating pain. Contractions are still frequent and intense. I feel like it's going to be no progress at my Ob appointment tomorrow and then bam I'm going to go from almost 1 to 10 in rapid fire


----------



## startd

Congratulations Laura! That's fantastic!

Jess, I'm glad you got some sleep and hope you feel more comfortable

Cheryl, that's really awful news regarding the lady in the other group.

Jyllian, you look great. Hope the appointment went well

Mary, I can't believe you're 12 weeks. Crazy!

Dani, you sound very productive

Pam, Daphne and Kenna - I hope you're loving spending time with your LOs and things are going well

I'm sure I've missed people, but my internet is playing up a bit

I had by GTT yesterday, and have an OB appointment this morning. I suspect I'll be having my anit-D injection today. Furniture has started arriving - woohoo!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, that was really devastating for your bump buddy.... :( such thing should never happen. Hope they recover soon. Sorry for the scare Leo is giving you. I had a couple of times when Adam did the same and there was one time when i never felt him move for like a day (maybe im just too busy at work) but still he really got me worried. Went home and my calm DH took the doppler and we listened to his heartbeat.... I know and i pray that Leo and all the other LOs here stay healthy as always.....

Laura - :wohoo: another Princess!!!!!!! Congratulations.

Ok, we're getting tons of girls now so Mary maybe you are right about your guess. I vote for girl for you now. :D


Here's Adam waking up in time for his 1st month.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/H8PnHIw.jpg


And here he is today in the car while we were waiting in front of a hotel for DH friend's family to have dinner.


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/b5SfHb8.jpg


----------



## startd

Daphne, he is so gorgeous!


----------



## Michellebelle

I cannot get over how cute Adam is!

Jyllian, thanks, I'm doing well! I had a blood test yesterday and tested negative, so all the preg hormone is out of my system. My RE was going to make me wait another cycle before giving us meds, but I got a call from my nurse this morning and he changed his mind and will do it next cycle as soon as AF arrives. Yay!

Cheryl, I have most of the vsco packs myself. I really love them for editing. I rarely use them for client photos unless they are portraits though. I mostly just use them for blog photos. 

Jess, thinking of you! I'm sorry you're in so much pain.

Congrats Laura! So exciting to have another girl showing up on this thread! Now we have to wait for Mary to make her announcement. :)

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## melewen

Yay for a little girl Laura!!! I know that was your first intuition so that's what I went with :D

Michelle I love them! I wish I could justify buying all of them but I hardly post anything but food on the blog. Maybe I will more with Leo coming! I'm thinking about starting to do more sessions too, maternity/newborn perhaps. But seems like the prices there are lower than I like to go! I saw a mini session the other day offered for like $125 and included several edited proofs.. I was like uh....... Not gonna compete with that!

You guys will not believe this but we had another loss in our September group :( I know it's incredible disproportionate but so devastating! And then the freaking waitress was telling us her sister was going through it right then too. I was like geez people.. Too much heartache. In hypnobabies we develop a "bubble of peace" to filter out all the negative BS people will send your way when you're pregnant and I've found its really working for me :shrug: my hearts have been breaking for these ladies but I haven't been feeling that nervous about Leo except when he had his random nap during his usual exercise time! I feel like sort of detached I guess

had my OB appt today, starting two weeks appts now! I can't believe I only have like 5-6 left.. Whoa. I've now seen 3/8 doctors at our practice and scheduled to see another at the next appt. I won't be able to see them all of course but at least odds are in my favor to see someone I know. They all seem on board with minimizing interventions and respecting my wishes to go natural! So that's good :thumbup: weirdly though the scale at the doc said I've only gained 9 pounds but I think my first measurement was off.. Too high. Because at home I've definitely gained 14.5! I ate dessert twice today just to be sure :rofl: 

Jamie are you spelling it sienna or Siena?


----------



## startd

No diabetes for me! Celebrating with chocolate.

Can't believe I'm down to fortnightly appointments, and he weighs just over 1kg already.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I hope there's progress at ur appt tomorrow, and lots! You seem to be in alot of pain without labor. I didn't have pain like that until I was IN labor so I'm praying this is it for you! I'll watch FB for an update. 

Laura, CONGRATS AGAIN!! I had to say it both on here and FB :). I knew it!! I'm so excited for you & Amy! :happydance:

Daphne, I told u I'm having a girl! Lol. Seriously though, when dh and I saw Laura announcement, I was like "I KNEW IT! Now I'm even more sure we're having a girl because our pregnancies have been quite similar so far!" lol. I just have this indescribable feeling about it. We'll get the for sure answer in just a few weeks! :dance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 27 Weeks, Fi!! Already in your third trimester!!! :wohoo: 

At the end of this week, ill officially be in 2nd tri! Its crazy how fast ALL of our pregnancies are going by! I love it! :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess I'm hoping you get some progressive news at your appointment. I too, did not have any pain whatsoever until I was in true labor with my DS and when my water broke at home with DD. Come on Luke, help mommy out!

Yay for furniture Fi! I was so excited once we started getting ours. And congrats on passing your test!

Ugh Daphne! Adam is just SO SO CUTE and HANDSOME! I can't wait to have my lil man in our arms!

Michelle that's great news! Hoping the meds will work quickly and give you your rainbow :hugs: So exciting!

Cheryl omigawwwd I had someone in the August Facebook group post about a woman who was 38 weeks along and wasn't feeling her baby move. Went to get checked out and baby's heart had stopped. Like seriously... just, no. I wish people would keep those stories to themselves. That is just too far along in a pregnancy... and regardless, any time in a pregnancy there is a loss it's devastating but come on :cry: On a brighter note, babies are popping up throughout that group, so exciting! I signed up for a maternity/newborn photography package and it's $200 for all. Details are listed under the Belly to Baby session:

A Perfect Pixel

I'm taking that as being a good deal? :shrug:

AFM, appointment went well. I've gained 3 pouinds since my last visit two weeks ago which puts me at 175lbs currently (+40lbs). If I continue to gain 1.5lbs weekly, that'd put me right at 185 at the end of my pregnancy which is what I was estimating based off of my previous pregnancies... but I doubt I'll go to 40 weeks. Next appointment is in two weeks and will include an internal exam - yay \\:D/

There's hoo-haa and butthole by my face :rofl:
 

I just couldn't help myself :laugh2:
​
Here's video from my appointment. Cameron changed positions:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppdP1BIyXSE


----------



## laurac1988

Bubble of peace sounds like a great plan! I might look into some of the hypobirthing principles. 

The losses are devestating. I hope the ladies who have experienced them can heal. I can't even imagine what that must be like. We're all in this together and it's scary when someone goes through that. Makes as all remember that we're only human. fingers crossed for no more losses on the boards


----------



## melewen

Laura if you're interested I can tell you more about the hypnobirthing! I started with reading the mongan method book and it just made so much sense to me (why do women in cultures who haven't been 'told' birth hurts give birth painlessly?) and I could lend it to you I think if you use kindle. I'm never sure which qualify but if it does I can let you borrow it! Even if hypnobabies does NOTHING for me in birth (which.. I don't even think is possible) it's made the pregnancy so amazing. My doula was thrilled when I told her we were doing it, too, and she was like... You'll be surprised at how well it works. Seriously. - so that's awesome! 

Yeah jyllian I totally get that we are the support group for them but I'm also like, I wasn't even considering that as an option... Luckily the actual rates are incredibly low but it really just reminds me how much I love him already and how devastated I would be! It's crazy because we've had like three girls give birth at like 25ish weeks and their babies are doing awesome! :shrug:

Mary it seems like most of our intuitions have been right so far! I referred to our LO as a boy from like 4 weeks! I bet you've got a little girl in there too :)

Jess ugh! We need some Luke in our lives! I so wish I could fix this for you and keep you from going through so much pain! But maybe your uterus is practicing really really hard so when the time comes it'll be like super easy

Fi woohoo for no GD!! I posted my results on my fridge I was so happy :D chocolate for all!

I can't remember, is anyone in this group cloth diapering? I'm trying to figure out what to do for the newborn stage. I was thinking about renting but maybe changing my mind


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I believe Jess is cloth diapering as well, right? Poor thing is dealing with a lot right now...

Yes the losses are a reminder that anything could happen at any time. I just wish it wouldn't happen to anyone :nope:

Made dinner in the slow cooker yesterday and it turned out great, to my surprise. Super easy, too! We always buy a large pork loin and either freeze it all or cut it in half and freeze part. I put a can of cream of mushroom soup (I hate mushrooms but could not tell they were in there), 1 1/2 cups water, a hefty teaspoon of chicken boullion granules and 2 or so cups of stuffing into the pot, mixed it up, cut one half of the pork loin into chops and put that in to cook for 5-6 hours. I was afraid it would burn at the bottom and/or dry out but it didn't whatsoever! Today I am making chicken and biscuits in the slow cooker. Another super easy recipe. Can definitely foresee myself cooking this way once Cameron is here.

I got amazing sleep last night! :happydance: I was out as soon as my head hit the pillow. It's been like that the past two nights falling asleep. I just have been waking up like clockwork right around 2:30-3am :growlmad: But last night I was able to quickly fall back asleep. 

I need a recap. So far we've had Kirsty with #1, Daphne, Pamela ad Kenna... Who is next in line after Jess for birth? Cannot wait for yet another wave of babies!


----------



## laurac1988

Cheryl, definitely going to look more into it. Partly because I'm already getting annoyed at people giving unsolicited advice at the moment, so I think it would help with my sanity levels during pregnancy as well as possibly helping with birth. I'll have a look for the books you recommended - I don't have a kindle but I will look into them. 
People do love to tell us how "horrible" late pregnancy is going to be and how horrible birth will be. Amy made a comment on Facebook yesterday about not believing we're almost half way through this crazy pregnancy journey and some guy was like "you won't think it's so amazing when all you can smell is poo and you're up to your eyes in vomit". Jee thanks dude! But yeah... It hink maybe the principles would help with shaking off that kind of negativity too.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd love to tell you all the advice stops when you're pregnant with your second but that'd be a huuuuge lie. I loved giving birth though :blush:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh, my mom tends to be like that... though she hasn't really been lately, fingers crossed. All she could mention was the "downsides" to me being pregnant and having another child, a baby, the cost, time, etc.

There's downsides to nearly everything, but there's also a selflessness when choosing to become a parent. It's a very rewarding job and we all took the "negatives" into consideration when TTC so people not need to throw that out there.


----------



## cutieq

I think Jyllian is next and then me!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I posted this on Facebook and thought it was funny. Then the other day my mom randomly brought up the question if I was afraid with the lifting and raising my arms to drywall and such that'd the cord would get wrapped around the baby's neck :dohh: I died laughing because I thought of this video :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_gUeNMa3mA


----------



## MamaBunny2

cutieq said:


> I think Jyllian is next and then me!

Oh sh*t! :shock:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm glad I'm not the last any more. I can't believe we're almost 17 weeks! CRAZY!

Yeah the advice and stuff is annoying when not asked for. Especially if it's useless stuff. Tell me useful things, but all means. But don't tell me bullcrap. I'm not interested. I say I want a waterbirth and there's always someone who goes "_HAH! You'll be begging for the epidural before long!_" Erm... how do we know this? I may do just fine. Or I may need an epidural. Or it may be an emergency C sec. Who knows? Either way I'll be birthing our baby. Preference is a preference... 

Oh don't start me on the advice rants. I will go on about it all day. 

I have an aunt who is desperate to know what baby's name is. Rather than just taking what I say "we aren't telling people yet", she just keeps taking guesses. I've started ignoring her now. It's just rude.


----------



## froggyfrog

Cheryl, I have looked into hypnobirth as well. I also looked into some for fertility. I'm going to order some for when we start the ivf process, and maybe even start a few weeks before. So we are heading to Atlanta Georgia next week! We will be there for about 2 years. My dh will be building the new atlanta braves stadium. I think i have already found who will be doing our ivf!


----------



## Twinsie

Oh Laura I get that too!! We aren't sharing baby's name either and DHs family is so not happy! They only have to wait 15 more weeks! 

Cheryl- I think we are spelling it Siena like in italy. I'm italian so I kind of love that plus it looks nicer to me for some reason? It also means "from the earth"! :) 

Jyllian- I'm def stealing those recipes! :) 

Can't wait to hear about Jess appt!!! Please God let there be enough progress made!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Laura, way for people to be encouraging! :roll: There are many different ways women can birth and not every way is for every person. Who is to know that you will want and epidural? I'm intrigued by natural birth, birth at home and water birth... but it's just not something I feel I could personally handle. I'm a wuss. We are all unique so different feelings and preferences :thumbup:

I would get irritated when OH's mom would tell us what not to buy because she could get it secondhand or whatever. Like "If you guys need and are getting another car seat DON'T because I have one I got from a garage sale" or "Don't buy a glider I can get one off a garage sale", also not to buy the booster chair we wanted, the diaper pail we wanted and I'm sure there's more. But we went ahead a week after the shower and got everything else we needed/wanted, mainly because I wanted to feel totally prepared in that sense and unfortunately also because then I wouldn't have to worry about his mom getting her choice things and giving them to us. I posted a photo of PeePee Teepees on OH's FB wall yesterday because I think they're funny and his mom commented "What are those even for?" and when my friend explained it (I had got her some when her son was born) his mom was like "Why in the hell would someone spend so much money on something so unnecessary?" They were $11 according to the photo but sell for less at other retailers. BIG DEAL. I was like "Yeah a wipe or washcloth or whatever works just as well but I thought they were funny". I'm almost tempted to buy some just because she said that :laugh2:

Jamie here's the recipes, however I improvised a bit with each:

Pork Chops in Slow Cooker
I used half a pork loin cut into chops, increased the water by about 1/2 cup, added a hefty teaspoon of chicken bouillon to the water and used around 2 1/2 cups of dry stuffing.

Chicken and Dumplings in Slow Cooker
Making this today using frozen carrots, then making drop biscuits out of boxed dry dough to add during the last hour of cooking.

Instead of buying cans of broth, we have bouillon cubes and granules in the pantry. I especially love using the granules, it's like 1 teaspoon of granules with 1 cup boiling water for broth and much easier to dissolve than cubes. Makes a lot of broth too without taking up much space.


----------



## Wishing1010

If you all are ever curious, i try to keep the first post updated with due dates, births, and genders :)


----------



## cutieq

Can you update me to 9/3?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, I'm so excited for you to start IVF and thats awesome u think you've found a doctor! Sounds like DH has a cool job there, too. As much as I selfishly hoped you'd end up near NH, I'm very happy for you guys! It must be nice to finally know where your moving to! :dance: You'll have to send me some pics when you get there! My uncle lives in GA...Maybe one day we can meet up ;)


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry for the lack of update ladies. A lot is going on and I am not sure how much more I can take of the world right now.

OB appointment went well, but horribly at the same time. Mine and Luke's heart rates looked great, weight up to 146.6 pounds (45 pounds eek) and I am measuring spot on. BUT I lost it when they asked how I was doing. I slept for 20 minutes total last night. They wanted to admit me for the morphine sleep, but I didn't want to because we have so much to do and I don't want to waste my hubbys day off sitting at the hospital watching me sleep. I had a pretty painful contraction that the doc felt and she did an internal exam. I'm still at 50% effacement, less than 1 cm dilated and Luke is at -3 engagement. She said he's roughly 3 kilos (had to look it up, its 6.5 pounds about)......but aside from some medical assistance in the sleep department there isn't anything they can do for me aside from let me suffer through the pain until he gets here.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Ugh, Jess, I really hope he comes soon so you can both have Luke in your arms and be much more comfortable! But I am very happy to hear that everything is good with Luke. I wish you were able to sleep more though :(. Maybe your bodies preparing you for the late nights with Luke :haha: But seriously, from the sounds of it, you will be sleeping a WHOLE lot more after Luke comes! Waking up in the night will feel like nothing compared to what your going through! My guess is still Sunday. I think you'll be like me and BOOM, you'll be in full blown labor out of nowhere. FX!


----------



## cutieq

Chelsey, I love Atlanta. Great city!!!

Jess, if you're this miserable and sleepy, why not opt for the sleep?! I'm sure you can't be getting much done anyway if you're tired and having contractions. I hope something shifts in your favor soon. Glad Luke is doing well.


----------



## Wishing1010

Opt for the sleep, Jess! Anything you need you get done can wait for you to get some good rest!


----------



## Jrepp

I am opting for the sleep......Saturday while hubby is at work


----------



## melewen

So glad you're going in for the sleep Jess. I bet Mary is right and as soon as you get that rest your body will be like K HERE GOES! :haha: I just want something to *happen* for you!

Jamie I love it! Tuscany is so beautiful too :D

Jyllian damn that sounds good! We don't eat that much pork but I'd be all over that! We're testing some slow cooker and freezer recipes too! We had a chicken and stuffing thing tonight, leftovers. Pretty good, figure that will be one. Plus DH's favorite meal is Moroccan meatballs over couscous but they're such a pain in the butt to make.. But o figure I can make like a quadruple batch and freeze! Not much more work than just 1 batch! Yum! Oh and um I can believe how close you are!! Ahhhh!

Chelsea that's awesome you have your doc! and hypnosis for ivf and pregnancy too :thumbup: I love bree Taylor molyneaux I think her name is and she has ivf cd's. I think hypnobabies might too. Now that I'm using apple music I just download all the stuffs haha! I listened to Bree's affirmations and meditations during ttc though and loved them! I used to listen when I was doing my self massage stuff to break up scar tissue and encourage egg growth or.. Whatever it was. 

Laura um yeah!! The negativity, like.. I get it. People sometimes don't get how to just be encouraging of something they don't understand and I know a lot of women somehow translate me answering that I'm going natural as being an attack on their decision to use pain medications but damn people! I hear it all the time, oh you'll be begging for the epidural... Sorry but.. I just don't think that's the case, and it sucks you have to say that to me! But the bubble of peace is awesome :thumbup: you just hunker down with your amazing positive ideas about birth that you get from the affirmations with hypnobabies and pretty much everything else just rolls off. It's awesome! I'm a big fan of the program and process if you couldn't tell :D I feel like it's made this pregnancy so joyful and I can even use the medical hypnoanaesthesia to reduce aches and pains when I have them already. I might look silly in the grocery closing my eyes and mentally directing my anaesthesia to my cervix but when Leo is bouncing on it.. :rofl: the first time I did it though I was shocked that it really truly worked, and already!

Btw Mary I am so happy we are FB friends now!! :D I love your 11-week bumpie!!


----------



## laurac1988

Definitely will look into it Cheryl. I hate when people tell you what you will or won't be doing. A friend of mine had an epi for boy births and was like "you're stupid to try and do it naturally. That's what the pain meds are there for. You don't HAVE to feel that pain."
No one said I have to. I had to explain in small words that her opinion is different to mine and there's likely a bazillion people with a bazillion different opinions about the same thing - none of them more "right" or valid than the others.
I don't know. People just have such funny ideas about birth and what "everyone" needs. Then we wonder why women end up with birth trauma and feeling like failures because they had to "give in" and take pain meds or have a c section. It's not giving in. It's listening to your body and doing what you need to get baby out at that moment


----------



## aidensmommy1

Your 100% right Laura, its not giving in. Nurses will even tell you, if you really need the epidural, GET IT! And DO NOT feel like a failure. (I got that whole pep talk with aiden because I was all upset that I was giving in but now I KNOW it wasn't "giving in" & I learned I want the epidural for this baby ahead of time, lol.) Everyone is definitely entitled to their own opinions/birth plans when its their turn. You'll do an amazing job when its time for you to give birth to Eden and YOU will know what's best. ;)

Cheryl, I love being friends on FB, too! I mainly only started going back on FB so I could be friends with all of you ladies :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Jess, I'm so happy your opting for sleep! You need it, thats for sure.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm still waiting on a phone call from my REs office about my ultrasound that I'll be having within the next week. I'm so excited to see our little peach inside of me! (thats about how big our baby is this week :)) I'll update you all when I get an exact date and time set :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

I'm a big follower of The Secret so I keep a positive bubble of some sort at all times. All about affirmations and mental control! By that same vein, it allows me to be unphased by other people that could annoy me lol. They're entitled to think or feel it say what they want, I can't waste my time controlling that or caring. I'm putting way too much energy getting their crap thoughts out of my head lol. Much like the choices we make for our babies, those we make for how we get them here are ours too. Misery loves company and I think some of those people would rather you "give in" so they feel better about their decisions. Not that anything should be considered giving in but you get the point.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Dani, I'm pretty much the same way, I am on autopilot of blocking out anything bad. I did the same while TTC as well. Negativity can quickly bring a person down if you let it and your right, misery loves company and there's so many people out there who try to knock others down to make themselves feel better. Thats a big reason I stopped going on FB until recently. Now I just pay attention to what my bnb ladies post and a few others. 
What's "The Secret", btw?


----------



## laurac1988

It's a secret...

(sorry! couldn't resist!)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Today is the day we order our double buggy and buy paint for the nurseries. We're sticking with grey and white for Luca's room (same as the old house). Jacob's room is currently a dark cream colour which I'm tempted to leave...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ugh Jess you sound miserable, and rightfully so! With all you have going on has your caregiver suggested being induced? Not that you would want to do that but I cannot imagine they would allow you to suffer with all the pain and lack of sleep without considering it as an option :shrug: So glad you are going in for some sleep :sleep:

If I had any sort of peace bubble it likely would have popped already :laugh2: I do manage to ignore many of my mom's comments though. For whatever reason, sometime during the past couple of weeks I've had a sort of calm come over me really. Maybe it was because we got everything we needed for Cameron and I felt more at ease and prepared in that sense :shrug: And also the house is near finished, like we will be moving the furniture into the downstairs room this weekend :thumbup: All that remains is the vent fan update and accordion doors in the half bath and the correct size bifold doors to conceal the laundry area... but I'm not too concerned about those things since they are minor and won't take long at all. OH and I have to sort through a pile of crap in the back addition but that can be done throughout the week/weekend next week and then my mom will help me deep clean the house and wash baby stuff.

Kirsty you will have to post photos when you guys get everything done with the nurseries!

MAJOR back pain today, like in my upper right area just to the side of my spine :cry2: It's HORRIBLE! I was in tears this morning after trying to put on my pants. Feels like a paring knife is permanently stuck in there. Pretty sure I slept at an odd angle or something... but it could have been from sanding and painting drywall yesterday. Even though the drywall work was nothing compared to other stuff I've done I may have popped something out of place unknowingly. OWW!!!

Got it all sanded smooth and painted :thumbup: Will be putting white casing around the opening and finishing with white 6 panel bifold doors when I get the correct size.



Slow cooker chicken and dumplings was a big success! 



And for those that may not have seen on Facebook, I caught Cameron's breathing movements on video yesterday! This isn't the first time he's done it and it's so amazing seeing another life perform something so vital from within your body!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPo1_Ti0TE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I'm not surprised you feel calmer now... Yall had so much going on with the house in addition to being super prego! Damn girl. But the house looks awesome and I'm sure all of the stress was worth it now that you have it all done!

Laura did I miss something?! Have you picked a name??

dani hypnobirthing is basically making use of the law of attraction! I love it. At this point we also spend time each week visualizing our perfect births, and I have a huge track to guide it. Haven't done the track yet but I feel like that's so important. I've been trying to attract my doctor to my birth for like 7 months now :haha: since there are so many doctors at the practice and i feel so comfortable with her. You'd love the affirmations that we do everyday!

Mary "the Secret" was a movie about the law of attraction which basically states that we attract what we think about and say. So if you think about hating bills, you attract more bills! I swear this happens with my husband.. There's a train track in a busy part of town by our house and he is a pretty negative thinker and we always get caught when we are together! But I never get stopped by the train alone.. Anyway, it sounds silly like that but there was an incredible study discussed in the film where they hooked up these marathoners or something and monitored their brain activity when they ran. Then they hooked them up again and walked them through the race in a sort of meditation, while they were all just sitting there, and they experienced the same brain activity! To me, just because we don't understand how consciousness and brain activity REALLY work (we studied this in my philosophy of mind classes in college, it's basically the question of how a synapse firing gives us an actual mental experience, called "qualia", like seeing a specific color blue..) doesn't mean that there isn't some sort of clear quality about these reactions that interact with other reactions out there.. If that makes sense? Just because we don't get it (yet) doesn't mean it isn't totally real! So many incredible figures throughout history have been followers of the law of attraction like Thomas Jefferson and Leo da Vinci :haha: I think.. Right dani? It's been a long time since I saw the movie


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh I'm sooooo going to set my mind to think about how much I looooove bills :winkwink: I love paying bills! Love love love it! 

Ugh... this is going to take some serious focus and concentration...

I've been thinking a lot about how my birth will go, how everything will be perfect and seeing OH's reaction when he sees his son for the very first time and us bonding with him and having that time together. It calms me.


----------



## laurac1988

Cheryl, her name has been picked out since we started TTC in 2012  She will be Eden Violet  
Our boy name was Taylor Stephen


----------



## Jrepp

laurac1988 said:


> Cheryl, her name has been picked out since we started TTC in 2012  She will be Eden Violet
> Our boy name was Taylor Stephen

Beautiful names! 



startd said:


> No diabetes for me! Celebrating with chocolate.
> 
> Can't believe I'm down to fortnightly appointments, and he weighs just over 1kg already.

Awesome-sauce!!!!! That's such good news.



melewen said:


> Laura if you're interested I can tell you more about the hypnobirthing! I started with reading the mongan method book and it just made so much sense to me (why do women in cultures who haven't been 'told' birth hurts give birth painlessly?) and I could lend it to you I think if you use kindle. I'm never sure which qualify but if it does I can let you borrow it! Even if hypnobabies does NOTHING for me in birth (which.. I don't even think is possible) it's made the pregnancy so amazing. My doula was thrilled when I told her we were doing it, too, and she was like... You'll be surprised at how well it works. Seriously. - so that's awesome!
> 
> Yeah jyllian I totally get that we are the support group for them but I'm also like, I wasn't even considering that as an option... Luckily the actual rates are incredibly low but it really just reminds me how much I love him already and how devastated I would be! It's crazy because we've had like three girls give birth at like 25ish weeks and their babies are doing awesome! :shrug:
> 
> Mary it seems like most of our intuitions have been right so far! I referred to our LO as a boy from like 4 weeks! I bet you've got a little girl in there too :)
> 
> Jess ugh! We need some Luke in our lives! I so wish I could fix this for you and keep you from going through so much pain! But maybe your uterus is practicing really really hard so when the time comes it'll be like super easy
> 
> Fi woohoo for no GD!! I posted my results on my fridge I was so happy :D chocolate for all!
> 
> I can't remember, is anyone in this group cloth diapering? I'm trying to figure out what to do for the newborn stage. I was thinking about renting but maybe changing my mind

Let's hope so! The general consensus is that I'm going to be stuck at no progress for a bit and then bam labor is going to be quick.

I a, cloth diapering. We chose to go the dispisable route until Luke is able to fit into the diaper covers and then only use disposables when we go out of the house and at night. To rent here was like $80 and I just can't justify the cost when he is so little and the disposables would be cheaper. You can get cloth like disposables though.



laurac1988 said:


> Cheryl, definitely going to look more into it. Partly because I'm already getting annoyed at people giving unsolicited advice at the moment, so I think it would help with my sanity levels during pregnancy as well as possibly helping with birth. I'll have a look for the books you recommended - I don't have a kindle but I will look into them.
> People do love to tell us how "horrible" late pregnancy is going to be and how horrible birth will be. Amy made a comment on Facebook yesterday about not believing we're almost half way through this crazy pregnancy journey and some guy was like "you won't think it's so amazing when all you can smell is poo and you're up to your eyes in vomit". Jee thanks dude! But yeah... It hink maybe the principles would help with shaking off that kind of negativity too.

I saw that and was like "really dude, really?" Probably one of those oops were pregnant people. Dirty diapers and vomit does suck, especially when you don't get any sleep......but it doesn't take away from the amazingness that is pregnancy either. 

My husbands grandmother (someone my hubby has met all of 3 times in his life, and someone I have never met) commented on my blog post about future ttc plans that "I'm still young" and to "relax and enjoy the first one". I'm like sucker punch to the throat! I'm not naive enough to think that it's going to happen right away, don't think that preventing for 6 months before ntnp is all that bad, and a second pregnancy will not have any bearing on the love I have for my son. 



froggyfrog said:


> Cheryl, I have looked into hypnobirth as well. I also looked into some for fertility. I'm going to order some for when we start the ivf process, and maybe even start a few weeks before. So we are heading to Atlanta Georgia next week! We will be there for about 2 years. My dh will be building the new atlanta braves stadium. I think i have already found who will be doing our ivf!

I totally saw your message about this but can't remember if I responded or not. Atlanta sounds like an awesome city and is big enough that it should have some great ivf doctors. How long are you going to be there for?



melewen said:


> So glad you're going in for the sleep Jess. I bet Mary is right and as soon as you get that rest your body will be like K HERE GOES! :haha: I just want something to *happen* for you!
> 
> Jamie I love it! Tuscany is so beautiful too :D
> 
> Jyllian damn that sounds good! We don't eat that much pork but I'd be all over that! We're testing some slow cooker and freezer recipes too! We had a chicken and stuffing thing tonight, leftovers. Pretty good, figure that will be one. Plus DH's favorite meal is Moroccan meatballs over couscous but they're such a pain in the butt to make.. But o figure I can make like a quadruple batch and freeze! Not much more work than just 1 batch! Yum! Oh and um I can believe how close you are!! Ahhhh!
> 
> Chelsea that's awesome you have your doc! and hypnosis for ivf and pregnancy too :thumbup: I love bree Taylor molyneaux I think her name is and she has ivf cd's. I think hypnobabies might too. Now that I'm using apple music I just download all the stuffs haha! I listened to Bree's affirmations and meditations during ttc though and loved them! I used to listen when I was doing my self massage stuff to break up scar tissue and encourage egg growth or.. Whatever it was.
> 
> Laura um yeah!! The negativity, like.. I get it. People sometimes don't get how to just be encouraging of something they don't understand and I know a lot of women somehow translate me answering that I'm going natural as being an attack on their decision to use pain medications but damn people! I hear it all the time, oh you'll be begging for the epidural... Sorry but.. I just don't think that's the case, and it sucks you have to say that to me! But the bubble of peace is awesome :thumbup: you just hunker down with your amazing positive ideas about birth that you get from the affirmations with hypnobabies and pretty much everything else just rolls off. It's awesome! I'm a big fan of the program and process if you couldn't tell :D I feel like it's made this pregnancy so joyful and I can even use the medical hypnoanaesthesia to reduce aches and pains when I have them already. I might look silly in the grocery closing my eyes and mentally directing my anaesthesia to my cervix but when Leo is bouncing on it.. :rofl: the first time I did it though I was shocked that it really truly worked, and already!
> 
> Btw Mary I am so happy we are FB friends now!! :D I love your 11-week bumpie!!

I can tell you from my experience so far, this shit hurts lol. 



laurac1988 said:


> Definitely will look into it Cheryl. I hate when people tell you what you will or won't be doing. A friend of mine had an epi for boy births and was like "you're stupid to try and do it naturally. That's what the pain meds are there for. You don't HAVE to feel that pain."
> No one said I have to. I had to explain in small words that her opinion is different to mine and there's likely a bazillion people with a bazillion different opinions about the same thing - none of them more "right" or valid than the others.
> I don't know. People just have such funny ideas about birth and what "everyone" needs. Then we wonder why women end up with birth trauma and feeling like failures because they had to "give in" and take pain meds or have a c section. It's not giving in. It's listening to your body and doing what you need to get baby out at that moment

This is why I'm so thankful I have issues with medications. Once people grasp the concept that I cannot have an epidural they are pretty good about not telling me how bad it can be. The docs at the hospital are really on board and trying to figure out ways to help me cope. 



aidensmommy1 said:


> I'm still waiting on a phone call from my REs office about my ultrasound that I'll be having within the next week. I'm so excited to see our little peach inside of me! (thats about how big our baby is this week :)) I'll update you all when I get an exact date and time set :thumbup:

Did you hear back yet?



MamaBunny2 said:


> Ugh Jess you sound miserable, and rightfully so! With all you have going on has your caregiver suggested being induced? Not that you would want to do that but I cannot imagine they would allow you to suffer with all the pain and lack of sleep without considering it as an option :shrug: So glad you are going in for some sleep :sleep:
> 
> If I had any sort of peace bubble it likely would have popped already :laugh2: I do manage to ignore many of my mom's comments though. For whatever reason, sometime during the past couple of weeks I've had a sort of calm come over me really. Maybe it was because we got everything we needed for Cameron and I felt more at ease and prepared in that sense :shrug: And also the house is near finished, like we will be moving the furniture into the downstairs room this weekend :thumbup: All that remains is the vent fan update and accordion doors in the half bath and the correct size bifold doors to conceal the laundry area... but I'm not too concerned about those things since they are minor and won't take long at all. OH and I have to sort through a pile of crap in the back addition but that can be done throughout the week/weekend next week and then my mom will help me deep clean the house and wash baby stuff.
> 
> Kirsty you will have to post photos when you guys get everything done with the nurseries!
> 
> MAJOR back pain today, like in my upper right area just to the side of my spine :cry2: It's HORRIBLE! I was in tears this morning after trying to put on my pants. Feels like a paring knife is permanently stuck in there. Pretty sure I slept at an odd angle or something... but it could have been from sanding and painting drywall yesterday. Even though the drywall work was nothing compared to other stuff I've done I may have popped something out of place unknowingly. OWW!!!
> 
> Got it all sanded smooth and painted :thumbup: Will be putting white casing around the opening and finishing with white 6 panel bifold doors when I get the correct size.
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooker chicken and dumplings was a big success!
> 
> 
> 
> And for those that may not have seen on Facebook, I caught Cameron's breathing movements on video yesterday! This isn't the first time he's done it and it's so amazing seeing another life perform something so vital from within your body!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAPo1_Ti0TE&feature=youtu.be

Nope, no induction thoughts yet. This is actually the frustrating part because I don't want an induction if possible at this stage. Luke still has some final touches before his arrival. That being said, I cannot go over my due date like this...... There is still mass confusion about inducing at 40 weeks too because of the lack of pain meds I have available to me. I personally don't see how bad it can be. My sister was induced on a Thursday with my first nephew, wasnt dilating so they sent her home where she continued to labor without cervical change for 3 days naturally before a nurse "helped" her dilate and ended up with an emergency c-section due to malpositioning. If she could do it for 3 days I am sure I could handle a few hours drug free. 

The other issue too is that the hospital doesn't typically like to perform unnecessary procedures if they don't have to such as induction and planned c-section. At this point aside from a lack of sleep and some pain, Luke and I are both doing well. Luke more so than I am. He's such a strong and healthy little bugger that they probably won't do any considerations of anything until I have gone overdue.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Eden Violet is a beautiful name! We talked about girl names before we knew what we were having both times around and Violet was on our list :)


----------



## Jrepp

So the other thing going on in my life that has got me totally off is somewhat two fold. 

My sister and her douche of a husband have decided to pack up and move to Oklahoma at the end of July because the husband wants to "follow his dream of becoming a pilot". I am so incredibly angry and hurt and just really depressed. He made my sister move to Oklahoma in 2005 to be with him while he attended flight school. He then supposedly got a job in Arizona and drug my sister out there with him, only to turn up on my parents porch with nothing more than a few bags of clothes a week later because the job fell through. He sat at my parents house playing video games for a year while my sister worked 2 jobs and went to school to become an architect. They had some issues a year and a half ago, almost got divorced and are still having marital problems to this day. Now he is uprooting my sister and my nephews so he can go get flying time in to become a commercial pilot. Something that he could be doing here in Colorado. My 4 year old nephew refuses to go. I literally had to pick him up and carry him out of my bedroom the other day when we were watching him. It broke my heart to hear him screaming he doesn't want to go, he wants to stay with auntie. Neither my sister or her husband have spent more than the weekend with the boys ever. In fact my mom and I have spent the more time with the boys than they have. I don't think my sister can handle watching both of the boys all day every day. Her husband has basically forbidden her from getting a job. The whole thing is incredibly crappy.

I'm really upset too because they didn't have to do this now. I'm less than 2 weeks from having my baby (hopefully). They could have waited a few months. My sister has literally stollen every big event from me in my life and I feel like the last two weeks of my pregnancy are ruined because of them. All anyone talks about is my sister moving and crying because we are all going to miss the boys. My son is going to go a full year only seeing his cousins a few times and I don't want him to miss out. My nephew is so looking forward to being a cousin and getting to play with "his Luke" 

Not only that but my mom is on the verge of a nervous breakdown. She cries all day every day. These boys are essentially her little children. She spends all day every day with them and they are being ripped away from her. The stress of my sister moving and my grandma staying with her every other month has raised her blood pressure to extremely high levels, and she is not in a good way with that. She has a severe bladder infection. The stress is literally going to kill her if she can't get it under control. It's so incredibly hard to sit by and watch everything happening around you, knowing there isn't anything that you can do to change any of it. Between the stress and heartbreak of my sister and the boys moving away again, and watching my moms health deteriorate, along with the stress of being so close yet so far from meeting my own little man........I just don't know how much more I can handle.


----------



## laurac1988

Kirsty3051 said:


> Eden Violet is a beautiful name! We talked about girl names before we knew what we were having both times around and Violet was on our list :)

Thank you  Violet was my mum's name, so it's very special


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, Jess...that is terrible :( he really sounds like a class act. Totally unfair to uproot his family for something he could have done anywhere. I am really sorry for you and your mom, I know this must be horrible. Maybe they will change their minds.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Jess, seems totally legit... your sister going to school only to be forbidden to get a job :roll: This guy seems very unstable location-wise, moving her and now the kids frequently. I can understand your mom feeling upset and stressed about the kids leaving... my mom absolutely loves spending time with my kids and watching them for me while I'm at work. I'm glad it's only a couple days a week now that OH has weekdays off, but it gives her something to do as she is retired but isn't overwhelming for her because I don't want that. And yes, that's upsetting that part of your family will be moving like right when you are to be giving birth. So much going on for you right now, no wonder you can't sleep! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

There bag are packed and ready to go. They will be pulling out July 30th


----------



## MamaBunny2

How convenient... right when you are to have Luke. Hopefully you will go into labor within the next week but still sucks the drama of her moving and all takes away from your special time.


----------



## Twinsie

I know, the timing sucks! Doesn't she want to at least stay and see Luke born!? If I were her I'd just tell my husband he can move without me and I'll meet him there in another week if two! Maybe she and the boys can stay with ur mom for a short while? Your poor nephews, I feel so sad for them! I'm surprised ur sister is going a long with all her husbands demands! Isn't marriage a partnership? Decide things together not be told what to do! Ugh!

Mary-I love seeing everyone on fb too! Glad u joined us!

Jyllian- that dinner looks so good! Glad ur feeling calmer too! It def helps to focus on positive stuff like seeing OH with his son for the first time and bonding as a family

Laura- love the name Eden, so pretty :)


----------



## Twinsie

25 weeks! Baby had a growth spurt!! ::baby:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Gah! So much for peace and calmness! I am so on edge today... in so much pain, annoyed and just miserable. My back is just not letting up. Sitting here at my desk rummaging through bills and paperwork with OH's Father's Day massager running up and down my back hoping for some relief. I had to stop and get gas in my vehicle during my lunch break because I forgot I was on E. My break is so short to begin with I had to rush home to grab a bite (and the massager) and of course on the way back got sudden cramping and nearly shit my pants... good grief. And I always get stuck behind drivers that are moving so far under the speed limit, it never fails. Noticed while I was home on break that nothing had been done that I could tell - nothing towards reno stuff and the sink was full of dirty dishes. OH has today and the weekend off work so the plan was to finish up the room. Him and the kids were running an errand when I stopped home but I got to see them a few minutes before I had to head back to work. OH could tell I was irritated but I didn't say anything about the house though... He wants to go downtown to a car show this evening (yay...) so will likely be messing with his truck today and nothing else. He stopped at the auto parts store and didn't get a plug for my tire that's been leaking air for a week now that he said he would fix. And I'm just so over being behind financially because he was out of work for weeks and has yet to start helping me again with utilities and such. It's put me way behind. Thank goodness my mom has been willing to help me out but she shouldn't have to. I know everything will get better it's just overall I'm not feeling much of anything good today :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jamie I wish I looked that good at 25 weeks!


----------



## Jrepp

She says that she and my 4 year old nephew will be here for the birth, even if she has to turn the car around. She succumbs to whatever he tells her to do. Its ridiculous. Whatever. I can't make them stay and its really crappy that they are doing this right now. 

I agree, if I looked that good at 25 weeks (and if it were possible to get pregnant while pregnant) I'm sure I would be carrying twins LOL. You look amazing.


----------



## Twinsie

Thank you ladies!!!:hugs: I'm sure I'll still be told next week that I'm "gaining too much weight" -- :dohh:--- I don't think I'll allow it to bother me this time tho if she says that, I know I'm fine!


----------



## Jrepp

I hate my dream husband


----------



## melewen

Dream husband, huh?! Lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! What did he do, Jess?

Beautiful bump, Jamie!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Dream Ronny always cheats on me and gets real Ronny in trouble


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol.... Bad dream DH!!!!


----------



## startd

What happened to the weekend? How can it possibly be Monday again already?


----------



## Twinsie

I know it was so busy, i didn't get to relax! I demand a redo! Lol


----------



## cutieq

We got the nursery to about 90% done and got out car seat today. I'm so excited!!

I enjoyed nesting today but didn't rest and now I'm dreading Monday!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Talking of nesting... it's 05:18am and I've just finished scrubbing the kitchen floor :rofl:


----------



## laurac1988

I don't know why Monday comes around so quickly! And it's raining here too!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I miss Pam and Daphne. :brat:


----------



## Wishing1010

Today is my first day alone with Shelby! Cannot believe it was already time for DH to return to work. Guess I will take her for a quick visit with my coworkers. They have been paying my full salary since i went out on bedrest and i want to thank them in person.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I totally agree with the Monday blahs! And also missing Daphne and Pam :sad1:

Wow Kenna that's awfully nice of your workplace!

Jess, OH has dreams like that... where I'm always cheating on him or doing something related. He is paranoid to begin with, often thinking I'm going to leave him so I guess his thoughts just get piled into a nightmare every so often :shrug: I get paranoid too at times but I'm too big, tired and uncomfortable to let it get to me... which is surprising as I feel like a giant, unattractive, whiny blob more often than not as of late :laugh2:

OH put Cameron's swing/bouncer set together. We love it!



He also got the wifi baby monitor running. We can view and speak to/with whoever is in the nursery no matter where we are at by using an app on our smartphones or a desktop computer. So while OH and I are at work we can peek in on our napping baby :thumbup: Going to add our moms' devices so when they are over babysitting they can use it as well.

We got the smart TV for the downstairs, furniture moved and casing installed. Thinking the safe needs to be moved into the corner next to the desk so the room doesn't feel quite so narrow :shrug: OH loves the recliner/TV setup and used it quite often over the weekend :dohh: I got annoyed, of course. Just need the bifold doors!



I'm going to begin to tackle the back addition that's FULL of the remainder of our crap that was hauled from downstairs... wait til I get a photo of that, it's scary...


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> I miss Pam and Daphne. :brat:

I think it's safe to say we all miss Pam and Daphne. I think they will be back in full swing when they get the hang of the mom thing.



Wishing1010 said:


> Today is my first day alone with Shelby! Cannot believe it was already time for DH to return to work. Guess I will take her for a quick visit with my coworkers. They have been paying my full salary since i went out on bedrest and i want to thank them in person.

That's super nice of your company. Were you going to continue working after Shelby arrived or are you going to be a sahm? I hope you enjoy the visit!



MamaBunny2 said:


> I totally agree with the Monday blahs! And also missing Daphne and Pam :sad1:
> 
> Wow Kenna that's awfully nice of your workplace!
> 
> Jess, OH has dreams like that... where I'm always cheating on him or doing something related. He is paranoid to begin with, often thinking I'm going to leave him so I guess his thoughts just get piled into a nightmare every so often :shrug: I get paranoid too at times but I'm too big, tired and uncomfortable to let it get to me... which is surprising as I feel like a giant, unattractive, whiny blob more often than not as of late :laugh2:
> 
> OH put Cameron's swing/bouncer set together. We love it!
> 
> 
> 
> He also got the wifi baby monitor running. We can view and speak to/with whoever is in the nursery no matter where we are at by using an app on our smartphones or a desktop computer. So while OH and I are at work we can peek in on our napping baby :thumbup: Going to add our moms' devices so when they are over babysitting they can use it as well.
> 
> We got the smart TV for the downstairs, furniture moved and casing installed. Thinking the safe needs to be moved into the corner next to the desk so the room doesn't feel quite so narrow :shrug: OH loves the recliner/TV setup and used it quite often over the weekend :dohh: I got annoyed, of course. Just need the bifold doors!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to begin to tackle the back addition that's FULL of the remainder of our crap that was hauled from downstairs... wait til I get a photo of that, it's scary...

You still got a lot done this weekend! Take it easy and don't over work yourself. 

AFM: got a lot accomplished this weekend. Half of the freezer meals are in the freezer, going to try to finish tonight. I think the day was more productive than I thought though because I lost more plug right before bed, which made the night pretty miserable with cramping and lots of contractions. My back is killing me, I have this weird pain slightly to the left of my right hip, I'm nauseous and I feel like I'm going to have to diarrhea at some point. There is so much pressure down below and Luke is doing this weird movement.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ah Jess 8 DAYS TO GO!!! Come on Luke! :coffee:

I cannot wait to see how your labor unfolds... 

I actually slept through the night last night and the previous. No getting up to pee or anything :happydance: But... I did wake myself up at some point due to major acid reflux. I just remember waking and swallowing this hot, burning, nasty bile-like sh*t :sick: 

Our second car seat base is ready for pickup at the store today. I was gonna have my vehicle detailed but think to save money I will just have OH help me clean it out well before installed the base and we can do his as well :thumbup: OH is working today and tomorrow then Friday-Sunday. I love that he's off some during the week and my mom doesn't have to get out all the time to come over.

Hoping Cheryl gives us a bumpdate today... I miss seeing em on here :brat:

Here's some ninja Cameron action from Friday evening for those who haven't seen it. I thought babies were supposed to move _less_ the bigger and more cramped they got :shrug: Around 15 seconds in it's like he's kicking the cord off his leg or something, or as Cheryl put it, like an invisible congo player is tapping my belly :laugh2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwvtAOvxpB8


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jyllian - you sound prepared! We still have so much to get. Luckily the age gap between Luca and Jacob is tiny so if he were to arrive today, we'd get by. 

We're hoping to have the nurseries finished by the end of the week. Luca's has took priority because Jacob will be in with us to begin with. I always forget how much work decorating is until I get started :dohh: 

Next on the list is planning Luca's 1st birthday party :( attempting to get ahead of the game, considering how close his birthday is to Christmas. And we'll have two babies by then. :nope:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Not sure if any of you watch Impractical Jokers but this episode was on last night. Q lost and his punishment was to instruct a Lamaze class... and demonstrate how to cope with labor :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WVZTgl1vE8


----------



## startd

Kirsty, you crazy woman. What are you doing the floors at that time for? You sound like you've got plenty to organise at the moment. I'm trying to do the same a bit - get as much work, house jobs, birthday/Christmas shopping etc done as I can in advance

Kenna, how did the work visit go?

Jyllian, your house will look completely new by the time you're done! It sounds like this job is a better fit for your OH

Jess, I hope Luke arrives soon for you.

I'm off to pick up the cot today


----------



## Jrepp

Really hoping things are progressing! Woke up for the second morning in a row completely sick to my stomach. I have more lightening zings by the minute, have constant cramping and when I get a particularly good contraction it feels like I'm going to poop out Luke. I had Ronny check me again last night and he said that things feel drastically different down below. My cervix has gotten higher (probably thinner) and "if he was feeling the right thing" he could fit his whole finger in the opening with some room to spare. We measured it based off the mayo clinic book and he said it felt like the 2cm mark, maybe a bit bigger! 

_Don't worry, he used a sterile glove and was very gentle. Much more gentle than the doctors at the hospital._


----------



## laurac1988

happy 39 weeks Jess


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow that was the shortest updating I had to read since last checking the day prior - TWO comments! I remember when I would hop back on the next day and have pages of updates :wacko: When we have the next wave of babies things will start picking up for sure.

I am an absolute hot, sticky, clammy, sweaty mess today at work! I've been wearing sleeveless shirts/tanks because I couldn't stand any fabric on my arms. There's AC in the office thank goodness but it needs to be set at like 60F right now for me to be comfortable. Trying to drink water to help cool me off and stay hydrated.

Here's Cameron this morning. He seems to flip from my left side to the right and now he's back on the left



OH and I were discussing last night how exactly a month from next Sunday is my due date. I'm like freaking out! I checked my pregnancy scrapbooks from DD and DS1 and they came 8 and 10 days early. So realistically, I very well could give birth like a month from this Thursday! The weeks have been flying by so that won't be long at all and I'm scared to death!

I posted this video in the Facebook messages, but will again on here for those who can't see it. Freaking hilarious, but scares the sh*t outta me lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b81Cr97ANrk


----------



## aidensmommy1

MamaBunny2 said:


> Not sure if any of you watch Impractical Jokers but this episode was on last night. Q lost and his punishment was to instruct a Lamaze class... and demonstrate how to cope with labor :rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WVZTgl1vE8

lol! Dh and I love this show! I'm going to have to watch it on demand :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

I think everyone being on FB is making the thread move slower. I know FB is much easier/quicker for me to access & thats where ive been reading most of your updates. But of course I still have to come on and check to see if I missed anything lol. 

Jyllian, I can't believe your due date is so close! We're about to have ALOT of babies on here! Laura and I will be the only ones left! We need more bfps not only so we have more miracles on the thread but also so I'm not the last one to give birth! :haha:

Only 91 days and ill be in the single digits! That truly isn't very far away! And 13 weeks tomorrow...I feel so blessed to be where we are right now!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I invited a girl to join us as she recently got her :bfp: with her first time using Femara but I guess she found a thread current with her gestation :shrug:

I always like to pop on here for those who don't have or use Facebook still, but I agree that it's easier to chat away and post on there. I will likely dwindle away from BnB after Cameron is born. It's something I have dreaded but a majority of us are on Facebook plus I'm in a couple private pregnancy groups on there as well I'd like to keep in touch with afterwards.


----------



## Twinsie

Ya fb is way easier for me too


----------



## MamaBunny2

Agreed, I just know we have Daphne, Kirsty, Chelsea and Fi on here and not on Facebook... if I'm thinking correctly and not forgetting anyone I hope - please forgive me!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Facebook is rubbish :blush:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I agree, even though I have it. I get annoyed with it sometimes. You can always hop on and just join our private group and nothing else :winkwink: Then we'd just need Chelsea, Daphne and Fi!


----------



## melewen

Oh yeah did you guys see Angela got her bfp?!?


----------



## Jrepp

So I think I might be leaking something. Had some fluid leakage earlier and thought it might just be more plug or pee.....it's still slowly leaking out though and got all over my undies. Have a pad in now to see if it goes away or what.


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 39weeks jess... Hope things progress now. Come on Luke.

Happy pre-term Jyllian..... :dance:

Happy 13 weeks (2nd tri) Mary....

Jamie - Happy 100 days left!!! :yipee: on to double digits..... :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess SOMETHING has got to happen for you within the next week... or two at the most. Ahhhhhh I am going insane for you with anticipation! :coffee:

Cheryl who is Angela? I don't know anyone :nope: But that's awesome news! :happydance: Will she be joining us on the thread or Facebook?

I am *34 weeks* today!

 ​
Yesterday was a super rough day for me, it being the six year mark since my dad passed from lung cancer and also I was so uncomfortable with the tight fitting clothes I was wearing, Cameron pushing up into my lungs and ribcage and my super sore feet from the shoes I had on. (As you can see by my photos, I opted for stretchy, looser clothing today) I had a little cry once I was home but decided I would be productive to make me feel better. With the help of my kids, I began tackling our back room that is piled with loads of crap. My goal was to clear out the one far end with our dinner table so we could all sit together and eat once OH got home from work. Mission accomplished! :thumbup: I had put a pork loin in the slow cooker on my lunch break so dinner was ready to go. It was nice and made me feel better.

Before:


After, one end:


Still have A LOT to sort through and clear but it's a start.

I got an email and am able to have another, final volunteer ultrasound :happydance: Just have to figure out a date because she wants me in next Wednesday but I have my doctor appointments on Wednesdays and would rather not miss much work in one day plus OH works that day and really wants to come. Hoping she will work that out with me...


----------



## melewen

Jyllian I'm sorry you had a rough day :hugs: but you plowed through that room! Angela is a woman in the ttc version of this thread who's been there for a while, her username is TTC74. She just went through a medicated with a bfn and was thinking they might have to do iui or even use donor sperm and then BAM!


----------



## mdscpa

Anyone seen this video yet? I wish i get to experience a quick birth next time :D (If there's next time :D) Of course not in the car. :haha: Love how calm the husband was.


https://youtu.be/_D0LWHqOylI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D0LWHqOylI


This one as well...

https://youtu.be/XVZXpCm0OkU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVZXpCm0OkU


----------



## aidensmommy1

I am so so happy for Angela! Her frer this a.m was most def darker! Yay!! :)


----------



## aidensmommy1

And ladies, I agree, FB is annoying at times! That's why I stayed away from it for 2+ years but some of you ladies (specifically Jess) sucked me back in, lol :). I'm actually happy to be on FB again tho...now I know everything about everyone :haha:

I cannot believe im in second Tri now! 13 weeks today! I posted a bump pic on FB yest...As u all know, I can't post pics on here :-\. My belly button is already starting to pop out! lol

Mmmm, there's a McDonalds ad at the top of the page right now...Now that's all I'm craving! Guess we'll be taking a trip to MD's at some point today! lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Cheryl that's so awesome for her!!!

Daphne I did catch a glimpse of that video posted somewhere... maybe YouTube in my recommended section but have yet to watch it. I'm at work right now at my desk so will wait til later lol

Mary I didn't see it?! Did you post it on the private group too? I'll have to go look now...


----------



## Jrepp

Haha mary......my ad is vodka lol

Daphne that happened here once while I was waiting for my ultrasound. The lady was in labor in the car and the nurses walked out and came running back yelling he's crowning......next thing you know the only nurse still outside with the lady is screaming he's here he's here.

Jylian I'm sorry your weekend was rough, it looks like you have quite the chore ahead of you


----------



## MamaBunny2

This is my ad :growlmad:



I'm never ever buying this shit. Ever.


----------



## mdscpa

No ads here... hmmmm....

Want to share a screen grab from one of my old old old pictures i posted on FB due to wrong name and gender the first time we visited our birth hospital for OB consultation. Noticed the date when it was posted? A year later i gave birth to Adam with the same doctor as well. 

https://i.imgur.com/qBmwEds.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

"Davni" I had no idea you were a male :rofl: Good grief that's awful!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Another expecting mommy posted a thread regarding a personally previously used car seat that doesn't expire until 2018... but they had stored out in their shed for 3 years and they live in an area with temps reaching up to 124F. Her OB brought up the concern of the plastic durability.

I decided to do a little research for my own curiosity and knowledge and found this article:

Why Car Seats Expire: Details to Keep Your Child Safe​
Here's an excerpt from the article:



> Materials deteriorate over time, especially plastic. Ever left a plastic toy shovel in the sun and see how it gets bleached, becomes brittle, or even cracked? The plastic that makes up your seat will do the same and weaken over time, especially if left in hot or very cold cars. Even in the best conditions, plastic just doesn't have a great lifespan. The harness can also develop elasticity that could allow more movement of your child's body than is safe, even when they're buckled in right. So car seat manufacturers take into account the average use and put that to the test to see approximately how much deterioration a seat can handle before it might have flaws that could risk your child's life.


OH's mom has a used seat she must have purchased off a garage sale site on Facebook. After reading this, I'm going to share the info with him and my new concerns as no one would know how or where the seat was stored and for how long, even if it's a current model.

Just wanted to pass this along to you all. I'd never have thought about it, just the expiration date.


----------



## Kirsty3051

We ended up walking the dog after dinner and some random old lady attempted to pick Luca up out of his pushchair. She'd stopped us to talk to about Luca (we get this a lot out in public) so it's not like she came out of nowhere. I have bad anxiety at the best of times but I can't stop thinking about it!! So glad my husband was there, otherwise I'd probably be in police custody and awaiting assault charges by now. 

The point of this post was to ask if you all think I'm overreacting by wanting to talk to the police? My husband thinks I'm crazy but I know he'd want to do the exact same thing if it was a middle aged man, rather than an elderly woman. Am I crazy? I'm struggling to drop this one. :shrug:


----------



## startd

Goodness - another person from the October group has just given birth. Crazy! I feel like we're making quite good progress toward getting organised now. Looking forward to starting to set up some nursery furniture this weekend.

Jyllian - you look great. Nice work on the clean out!

Kirsty - I'd try not to panic (easier said than done). A lot of elderly people grew up in the time that the "village raised the child" so their boundaries are different. I doubt she intended any harm, and probably just got over excited, wanted a baby cuddle and overstepped the boundaries. I have a friend who kept getting approached by people and she now just calmly says "we can wave at you, but we're learning about strangers so we don't cuddle people who aren't family". Keeps it objective. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Definitely helped. Thanks :hugs: think I just needed somebody other than my husband to say it.


----------



## Wishing1010

I had an old lady creeping on Shelby yesterday, even my mom felt uncomfortable. I ended up politely ignoring her lol. She just was obsessed with my baby, but I guess maybe she was missing her grandchildren.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yikes Kirsty that's a tough situation. Like, I wouldn't want anyone just trying to grab my baby and I would feel compelled to be super protective to the point where it would likely come across as rude even though I wasn't trying to be nor would I want to be. Just motherly instinct. I have bad anxiety and most likely would have overreacted. I agree that older people grew up with different boundaries and in a different kind of lifestyle where that behavior likely was acceptable. Unfortunately, with the world we live in today you can't be too careful :nope: I don't think she meant anything malicious by doing so, just different upbringing and mindset. I wouldn't be too concerned about it now, but perhaps figure out a way to effectively yet politely/calmly dismiss strangers from touching or trying to grab your child in the case it ever happened in the future :thumbup:

When my DD was very little, the age where she began grabbing for and holding things and putting them to her mouth, my mom and I were at the grocery store and a lady who was a total stranger came up to comment on her... then proceeded to hold out her nasty, filthy, disgusting, germ-filled key chain my daughter seemed to be eyeing up and reaching out for. Uh... yuck. My mom was holding my daughter and quickly reacted and turned to pull my daughter away from touching the keys. Even family members can be annoying. My ex husband and I traveled with the kids to Kentucky for his grandmother's funeral when DD was a mere 2 months old. Her hair curled a bit in the heat and humidity and for some reason everyone felt compelled to walk up and lick their hand so they could slick down a bit of her hair that was sticking up. Gross! How many different people's spit was in my daughter's hair... I was super irritated. People just don't think sometimes.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fi I've noticed quite a few ladies from the August group I'm in on Facebook have been delivering early. It makes me anxious. OH is so ready for Cameron to be here but I can wait a bit longer. Now that the home renovation crap is pretty much done with I need to clean house and wash his clothing and such!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Just butting in out of nowhere until I get time to get caught up properly... a lot of ladies in the June group started giving birth since March :shock: and look how far over I went.

Try not to worry about that ladies :hugs: You are all healthy mommas and your babies will be just fine!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I feel so bad for poor Jess. I wish something would happen for her - either some good sleep, pain relief or her beautiful baby Luke to arrive already. It's just so amazing how differently everyone's experience can be and how our bodies work during pregnancy. I had been thinking all along that I'd give birth early... but now am beginning to think I could go past my due date. OH was nearly 2 weeks overdue. I think I came a little early. DS1 and DD came 10 and 8 days early, both at 7lbs 2 oz exactly, so I was just assuming Cameron would come early too based on him seeming to be a big larger. Like, I can't hold anything over 7lbs 2oz so he will come when he gets to that point :laugh2: But now I'm worried I'll go over and have this big-headed, larger baby I can't birth and wind up with a CS :wacko:


----------



## Kirsty3051

We've had a lot of people pay attention to him, mainly women with children of their own because we spend so much time at baby and toddler groups. People are constantly touching him, but we've never had somebody attempt to unbuckle his pushchair and take him out of it before! I guess she just threw me for a minute :shrug: I'm way overprotective though, he's just too precious :haha:


----------



## melewen

Yeah Kirsty I wouldn't worry too much about it. Like jyllian said, it's just different boundaries. Just put a padlock on the push chair :rofl:

Jyllian I wish I knew why you were so nervous about the birth! You've done it easily twice before mama! But I did read the other day the CPD is actually super super rare so it's incredibly unlikely he would get too big to birth naturally. He'd have to be like 12 pounds lol. You'd probably even still be able to do that! CPD was much more common when women commonly had rickets and actually had small pelvises. I read that in Ina May's guide the other day and thought it was really interesting!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Totally understandable Kirsty, how you feel

So this is the final task of our mass home renovation project. 

 

It's in our half bath downstairs where the water tank and furnace is. OH picked up some white accordion doors but the part that sticks out from the ceiling didn't come out far enough to account for the stupid humidity thingy located down in the bottom far right of the first photo. So if we were to hang the doors from the track from that part it would hit that stupid contraption on the floor. The ceiling piece had to be extended out, covered with some drywall, mudded and painted before the track and doors can be hung to hide everything behind. To my surprise, OH was actually working on this yesterday when I got home from work! He screwed some wood to extend out far enough, then I measured and marked out the drywall which he cut and hung and I mudded the seams and screw holes. Should be dry today so it can be sanded and hopefully painted but may need another coat of mud. Hoping OH takes the initiative to do that today while I'm at work. I'm just too anxious to get those doors hung!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have started a parenting journal if anyone wants to follow. I'm not going to be very active on it just yet but getting it up and running is a start :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2328219-raising-wunnas-bubba.html


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay! And omigosh love your siggy!


This... is... awesome...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMbM-ERy2Lk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_OyHUqIIOU


----------



## Kirsty3051

It's 21:15 here and Luca has literally just fallen asleep (usually it's 19:30 as we get up early). My husband baths him every night and he loves it. DH ended up taking him out of the bath to rerun the water twice because he didn't want to get out :dohh: 7 months old and already has daddy exactly where he wants him :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

How is he already 7 months old?!?!?!


----------



## startd

Pam - Matthew is gorgeous. Such a handsome little man!

Jyllian - you are so close to being finished with the renovations. Woohoo! I'm glad your OH got things started. Hope you can get it finished soon so that you can sit down and relax before your little one arrives

Kirsty - that is really cute!

Kenna - Shelby is beautiful. I just saw your journal and the photos, and she is adorable. It sounds like it has been a much more settled week for you


----------



## melewen

7 months?!? Omg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Don't. You'll make me cry again :rofl: happens on the 20th of every month. :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

18 weeks... Where is the time going?!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Nearly half way! :happydance:


----------



## startd

Laura, that's so exciting!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy 18 weeks, Laura!!!


----------



## Twinsie

Happy 18 weeks! Time is flying! Not quite sure how I'm almost in the third trimester!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Kirsty that's so cute. I'm sure OH will be like that with Cameron.

Wow Laura nearly HALFWAY!!!

Jamie omigosh you're nearly 30 weeks!

Ugh I had another mid night explosive diarrhea session :sick: I was tossing and turning in pain, still asleep, then finally I woke and knew I had to go. So annoying. I've never ever experienced this with my previous pregnancies... but it doesn't surprise me a child produced my myself and OH would give me the shits :laugh2: Oh no... now I'm starting to worry about how that'll go when I'm pushing. Good thing I'm super comfortable with OH and I'm sure I won't care at all in the moment but still...

Got the ceiling/wall thing finished and installed the accordion doors yesterday evening!



That was pretty much the final major thing to be done, aside from the correct size bifold doors we need to get for the laundry opening. OH works today and the following two days so I plan to finish up the baseboard work in the older kids' bedrooms to accommodate their new closet doors, hang a final piece of casing alongside our bedroom door opening and tackle more of the disaster in the back room. Then my mom is helping me clean and get Cameron's things ready next week so I'm pretty much ahead of the schedule I had set :thumbup:

I had posted a 'What Kind of Dad Will He Be?' quiz a few weeks ago and here is the Mom one:

What's My Parenting Style?

I got "You're a Planner" :winkwink: Well, I _try_...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Um holy throwback! Was looking all the way down through the start of my Google photos saved online and found this from July 4th, 2013 :laugh2:



I have this bikini... I should squeeze into it and recreate the photo :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

You look amazing, especially for somebody that's birthed 2 children! I hope my stomach bounces back after Jacob :blush:


----------



## melewen

I vote yes on the recreation Jyllian!! I'll squeeze into some old burlesque clothes for you too, in solidarity :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy Pre-term Dani..... Only 40 days left.... :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

5hrs off third tri :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Woo! Happy early 3rd trimester, Kirsty!!!

Omg sexy mama, Jyllian!!! *wolf whistles* your house is coming along great, I don't know how you have found the energy to do it all!


----------



## startd

Yay Kirsty!
Great photo Jyllian

We had our antenatal class yesterday. It was great to see the set up and to hear more about how they approach things. I'm starting to get really ready to meet our little man now


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wanted to pop in and say hi to the ladies who aren't on my FB! I miss you all <3 Things have been a bit crazy...Trying to sell our truck and horrid acid reflux. I'm still here though!

Daphne, I hope all is going well with your little man! I can't get over how cute he is!

Fi, wow, only 80 days to go?!! It wont be long until your baby boy is in your arms! :)

I'm still waiting on my u/s appt to be set up so I have no new exciting news this way. I'll update you all once I hear from them. I'm going to call them today because it was SUPPOSED to be done by 14 weeks but it looks like it'll be a few days past. With aiden, they waited until 15 weeks and I ended up finding out he was a boy at that appt so maybe they'll make it late enough this time as well so we get an early surprise :) We'll see!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Popping in from my work desk! I had like ZERO motivation over the weekend which is soooo not like me! I think laying out in the sun zapped it outta me :shrug:

Doctor appointment this Wednesday and will be my first internal exam since wayyyy back when I had my first prenatal visit. Been having more frequent crampy pain and pressure down low so I'm wondering if anything's happening yet. Still hoping I can get in for a volunteer scan but haven't heard back from the lady about scheduling on a different day so might just have to call her and go with this Wednesday, even though OH won't be able to go. We just want to get some measurements.

The August Facebook group I'm in has babies coming left and right. Seeing all the adorable newborn photos is making my cervix want to burst open! :laugh2:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## startd

Mary, any luck selling the truck? Reflux is not a lot of fun. I have reflux anyway, and had to come off my medication while pregnant. I can't wait to hear if your gender prediction is correct!

Jyllian, you sound like you deserved a quieter weekend! Hope you can change the us appointment.

I'm starting to get to the stage where I want the nursery set up, work organised and the little man to be here


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 40 Weeks, Jess..... FX Luke makes an appearance real soon.....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I have been struggling to keep up on here but found a few mins today and just wanted to say:

Congrats Laura! I see you are having a little girl :dance: 

Happy 3rd tri to Kirsty and wohoo almost half way Jamie :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow 40 weeks now Jess :wacko: Looks like you're following in Pamela's footsteps. Well, definitely won't be long now, whether Luke decides to give up and come out or he is forced to!

I haven't heard back from the lady regarding a different scan date so perhaps I may just call her today and say that I will make it tomorrow and just miss a half day of work. OH really wanted to be there for it but has to work tomorrow and had told me if I can't get in another day just to go so we can get some more measurements and photos.

Cameron is getting too big for comfort. Always shifting himself around, jabbing hard parts like elbows, heels/feet, butt and such outward and completely stretching my skin to the max. It's pretty uncomfortable!

And OMG we DTD yesterday eve :rofl: I am a hot mess I tell ya! We haven't been doing anything really, it's died down A LOT as of late, but somehow managed to successfully get 'er done :laugh2: I told OH that sex can help stimulate contractions and labor and that semen can soften the cervix so now he wants to have sex all the time! I don't forsee that happening but the thought is nice.


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: ladies.. Sorry i havent been around for awhile...... Nothing much to update. Adam is doing great. He's just a little fussy and always wakes up at dawn (play time - staring at the ceiling) for about an hour or two sometimes 3 which is so hard as i have to look after him tell he falls back to sleep. DH takes care of him from when he arrives from work from 10 pm til 3 am (only time i get a solid sleep) then he sleeps from 3-7am before work. That's mostly our daily routine. Really hard when there's only the two of us looking after Adam....

DH's pic with him. *(He's gonna kill me for putting his picture here  As if i'll tell him.  )* Adam is becoming more like DH even the complexion. 


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/nSSgugS.jpg​

Here's a short video of Adam last night.

https://youtu.be/6SKIPH3Vqtw


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SKIPH3Vqtw








​


----------



## melewen

Love the video of Adam and pic of dh and his son daphne!! I can see where Adam gets his looks ;D does Adam look at the mobile or the ceiling?! We need to make a mobile still but obviously can't make one that moves.. Haha!


----------



## mdscpa

He's looking at the mobile... :D 

Adam is like 99% DH :lol: I think the only thing he got from me is the "ear pit" or the tiny hole at the top of the ear. He has one on his left ear i have on both sides. Oh, and the birth marks but DH has it too.


----------



## mdscpa

Here's me and Adam.

https://i.imgur.com/ynbFoCH.jpg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhhhh loooove the photos Daphne! Adam has such beautiful skin and complexion! And he looks HUGE in your arms, you must be so tiny! He's absolutely perfect!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Jyllian.... He really is HUUUGEEEE!!!! And it's becoming hard walking him around... He's grown 3 inches from birth when we measured him last week.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow! He does not look like he is fat, in a bad way or at all... he just looks big and solid! I love baby chub thought! Little arm and thigh rolls are the cutest! I keep saying I want to have a little, teeny baby with tons of hair. OH wants a big, chubby, hairy baby. I'm most anxious to see Cameron's head when he's born... hell, even before he's out, when I'm crowning I wanna get a look at his hair :laugh2:


----------



## mdscpa

Not sure where he's hiding all that weight but he really is heavy.... Adam's complexion is currently between dh and I. But really DH is more lighter than I am i just got lighter because i'm covered head to toe coming out of the house. My dark complexion will return once we're back in our home country and that will only take few days :haha: 

Currently watching old videos (picture slideshow) planning on putting them on youtube and share it with you all.. Me and DH make video during special occasion and share it with each other when we were worlds apart.


----------



## mdscpa

Finally got them uploaded. Here are the videos i'm talking about. It's time to make a new one that includes Adam in it... :D Now you get to see what we both look like. :haha: Oh, first video's soundtrack is too loud be careful not to damage your hearing... :) ​


Made this one for V-day greeting for DH. Contains pictures of DH mom, my parents, and our nieces when i hoped we could have a baby someday (took us 3 years from that point) even included high school pictures of us :haha:.​

https://youtu.be/FJjN7Z7Tibc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJjN7Z7Tibc&feature=youtu.be


​

Pictures from DH's vacation and our trip to one of the best beach resorts back home. We went there with DH's 2 sisters, a girl friend and his sister's boyfriend now husband.​


https://youtu.be/2i2Zw75Kw0o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i2Zw75Kw0o&feature=youtu.be​




DH made this for our 3rd year anniversary, 3 months later we're finally together again.​

https://youtu.be/xxTEZopHkBA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxTEZopHkBA&feature=youtu.be





​


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww love the slideshows Daphne! Thanks for sharing some intimate moments with us. I just love looking back at photos and remember special times with friends and family.


----------



## mdscpa

The thing me and DH do to show how me miss each other. :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

So sweet! <3

I just realized today that I had DS1 at 38+4 and DD at 38+5... So I have my sights set on August 23-25 which is 3.5-4 weeks away! Yikes! I know I can't really predict WHEN Cameron will come but it's fun to try! Who knows, he may come earlier... or even later :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

That's so soon.... :dance: I vote no later than 40 weeks... Pam's case should be the last one on here. :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Well it looks like Jess is following in Pam's lead, unfortunately. But she was saying she feels a bit "off" today... she's had ALL sorts of signs of labor to no avail so I'm not holding my breath but ya never know!


----------



## Twinsie

Great videos daphne!! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Jrepp

Daphne when you felt contractions where did you feel them and what did it feel like?


----------



## startd

Daphne, the photos and videos are gorgeous! He is such a cutie


----------



## melewen

Love the videos daphne!

Jyllian I am trying to will Leo to come on a certain day too :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks ladies.... <3 :hugs:


Happy 35 Weeks, Jyllian... 2 more weeks til Cameron turns full term..... :dance:

Happy 14 Weeks, Mary...... 

Jess - my contractions were got stronger leading to my birth. At first, they just made my belly so hard and distorted and it feels like it's going to explode. Pain radiate from my back to the upper front of my belly then lower part. Everytime it happens my pelvis (both sides) hurt like they're gonna break and my legs got weak/numb.. Lower back/tailbone also hurt like hell for a few days.... The day we went to the hospital, i had lots of very strong contractions while taking the stairs to my OB have to stop as i can barely move held DH's hand and i almost broke it :haha: I have the punching feeling in my vagina as well and the feeling like something is going out there..... My vagina looks very odd it's looked like the gate was open like the inner part was out/protruding (glad they're back to normal now :haha:).


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBunny2 said:


> Um holy throwback! Was looking all the way down through the start of my Google photos saved online and found this from July 4th, 2013 :laugh2:
> 
> I have this bikini... I should squeeze into it and recreate the photo :rofl:

_definitely_ over here waiting for the pregnant version!:winkwink: 
(and stalking this thread now for baby news!:ninja:)


----------



## Kirsty3051

For those that don't follow my journal: 

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon. 

Just weighed Luca on the scales at work and he's nearing 20lbs if they're correct!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

jumpingo said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Um holy throwback! Was looking all the way down through the start of my Google photos saved online and found this from July 4th, 2013 :laugh2:
> 
> I have this bikini... I should squeeze into it and recreate the photo :rofl:
> 
> _definitely_ over here waiting for the pregnant version!:winkwink:
> (and stalking this thread now for baby news!:ninja:)Click to expand...

Jump! :hi: Just about to post my 35 week bumpdate and of course if any signs if labor appear in the upcoming weeks I'll be notifying this thread ASAP!


----------



## Michellebelle

Welcome to the thread, Jump! Hope your pregnancy is going well. I love seeing your updates!

Hope everyone is doing well! Though I've been quiet as I've been waiting to go on a medicated cycle and get a BFP again, I've been reading every day to keep up!


----------



## melewen

Omg jyllian I always base my progress on yours.. Like I'll be there soon after you? Anyway, I can't believe you're 35 weeks... Uh... I'm not ready!! I have a merjillion things to do beforehand!


----------



## MamaBunny2

*35 weeks today!*

 
​Honestly, I think TheBump.com is full of sh*t. A coconut? Come on, really?! I beg to differ... it feels like there's a Tonka truck in there. 35 more days to go... I'm excited, anxious, nervous and stressing out!

I didn't hear back from the volunteer ultrasound lady so didn't go this morning and no idea if I'll be offered another day/time but it's whatever. I do have a doctor appointment this afternoon in a little over 5 hours. I'm anxious to see what he has to say, if anything to report. If nothing's going on I'm totally fine with that, as I need to clean my house top to bottom still. My mom said she would wash baby clothes for me today while I'm at work :thumbup:

OH, the kiddos and I went shopping for out maternity photo shoot clothing yesterday evening. We had no idea what we were going for but ended up with this:

​
L-R is a knee length dress for me, longer dress for DD, plaid button up for OH and polo for DS. I was hoping for a long length dress but couldn't find one I liked, however, did see one in a similar color online and ordered two different sizes hoping it'll arrive by next Wednesday evening but if not it's not a big deal.

https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/2067334_Deep_Sea?wid=500&hei=500&op_sharpen=1 https://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/2067334_ALT2?wid=500&hei=500&op_sharpen=1

Had the worst sleep last night. Tossed and turned a lot, could not get comfortable, got up to pee as usual at about 2am, OH's phone went off with an Amber Alert at around 3am, tossed and turned some more then his alarm went off at about 5:30. I usually get up with him in the morning but didn't budge today until I really had to get out of bed to get ready for work. Having some mild, yet sharp and semi-painful zaps of discomfort in my lower belly near my pubic area but off to the right mostly and a bit to the left. Not sure if it's the pants I'm wearing or just my body stretching some more :shrug: I swear I'm dropping EVERYTHING I touch today which is super annoying as I haaate bending down to pick stuff up. Once I got to work and dropped a pen on the floor in the lab, I said "F it" and left it there. I tried to shave my lady bits as best I could this morning and omigawwwd it's such a chore! I loathe feeling as I need to do this once a week now. I tried sitting on the floor with a mirror and that DEF wasn't gonna work. I'm more of a blind groomer I suppose, just go for it and hope for the best :laugh2:


----------



## Kirsty3051

A coconut? They're not fooling anybody. :haha: 

Love the outfits you all picked out. I've given up buying clothes now and wear a lot of my husband's while at home. 

It's funny you should mention shaving because I had the same plan for tonight. Not so tempting now :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

A girl due a week before me was given the "any day now" and I freaked out! DH is traveling this weekend and next....stay in there baby!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty omigawwwd I was not enjoying trying on dresses... or anything for that matter. I had some cuuuute stuff - cute on the hanger - but then I pulled it over my head and HOLY CRAP that's A LOT of fabric! It made me look SUPER wide from the side view. The only way I somewhat liked anything was if I held my arms under my belly to contour the shape, otherwise I looked like a ginormous parachute :rofl: That's kind of why I like longer length dresses, they hang nicer and seem much more flattering. Form fitted short dresses are nice as well, but loose flowy ones NO WAY not for me :nope:

Ahhhh Dani don't say that!!! I'm not ready! I'm super stressed today and feel like I need to clean the entire house and finish EVERYTHING right now. OH has Friday-Sunday off work so I will have him help me do just that and be done with it :thumbup:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> For those that don't follow my journal:
> 
> I have a midwife appointment this afternoon.
> 
> Just weighed Luca on the scales at work and he's nearing 20lbs if they're correct!!

Wow he is getting so big :hugs: Hope the appointment at the midwife went well!



Michellebelle said:


> Welcome to the thread, Jump! Hope your pregnancy is going well. I love seeing your updates!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Though I've been quiet as I've been waiting to go on a medicated cycle and get a BFP again, I've been reading every day to keep up!

Glad to see your still around :hugs:


----------



## startd

jumpingo said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> Um holy throwback! Was looking all the way down through the start of my Google photos saved online and found this from July 4th, 2013 :laugh2:
> 
> I have this bikini... I should squeeze into it and recreate the photo :rofl:
> 
> _definitely_ over here waiting for the pregnant version!:winkwink:
> (and stalking this thread now for baby news!:ninja:)Click to expand...

Hi Jump!



Kirsty3051 said:


> For those that don't follow my journal:
> 
> I have a midwife appointment this afternoon.
> 
> Just weighed Luca on the scales at work and he's nearing 20lbs if they're correct!!

How did your appointment go?



Michellebelle said:


> Welcome to the thread, Jump! Hope your pregnancy is going well. I love seeing your updates!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Though I've been quiet as I've been waiting to go on a medicated cycle and get a BFP again, I've been reading every day to keep up!

Lovely to see you pop up - I have my fingers crossed for your next cycle



cutieq said:


> A girl due a week before me was given the "any day now" and I freaked out! DH is traveling this weekend and next....stay in there baby!!

It is a bit crazy watching people due near you start giving birth. Making me get organised! My husband travels a lot for work too (generally 2-3 nights per fortnight) and his last trip is around the 34 week mark too. After that I told him he needs to be within a 2ish hour drive away (as opposed to a 3 hour flight!).



MamaBunny2 said:


> Kirsty omigawwwd I was not enjoying trying on dresses... or anything for that matter. I had some cuuuute stuff - cute on the hanger - but then I pulled it over my head and HOLY CRAP that's A LOT of fabric! It made me look SUPER wide from the side view. The only way I somewhat liked anything was if I held my arms under my belly to contour the shape, otherwise I looked like a ginormous parachute :rofl: That's kind of why I like longer length dresses, they hang nicer and seem much more flattering. Form fitted short dresses are nice as well, but loose flowy ones NO WAY not for me :nope:
> 
> Ahhhh Dani don't say that!!! I'm not ready! I'm super stressed today and feel like I need to clean the entire house and finish EVERYTHING right now. OH has Friday-Sunday off work so I will have him help me do just that and be done with it :thumbup:

Jyllian, you look great. Enjoy the photo shoot. Breathe - you've done such a lot already, and you're getting very close. If you get things too clean now, they'll need another clean by the time the baby arrives!

Pam, how are things going?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Happy 35 weeks, Jyllian! :) 

And I can't believe your already 32 weeks, Cheryl! Time is seriously flying!

Shoot, I can't believe today makes 14 weeks for me! The baby in my ticker moved to the next box! lol. I wish I could post a pic on here for everyone who doesn't have FB. Maybe one of the ladies can repost for me after I post a new bump pic on FB this by the end of the week. My belly is definitely popping out now!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh my gosh Daphne! Adam is WAY too cute! You have a ladies man on your hands! Lol. I absolutely adore him! <3


----------



## melewen

I can't wait to see your pictures Jyllian! And seriously the bump has no idea what they're talking about. I found the biggest coconut at the tienda and it was only big enough for like 18 weeks! And then a few weeks ago they tried to tell me he was the size of scallions or something I was like mk

Mary happy 14 weeks! I can still remember your like 9 dpo tests and obsessively checking after our babymoon :)

I ordered a TON of nursery stuff today and yesterday and it's gonna be worse than Christmas with all the Amazon boxes over the next few days. I think I'll feel so much more relaxed once we really finish the nursery. We're getting so close! So much work left to do for my clients though. Blah. But once I finish shooting everything I will be so relaxed hopefully! :thumbup: shooting is getting harder and harder but luckily we're moving into fall shots and not as many outdoors.. How many times I've been squatting down as low as I can get in the grass in 100° heat trying to get a shot in the last couple weeks.. Not cool


----------



## startd

Mary, I can't believe you're 14 weeks now

Cheryl, my house has been a bit the same with deliveries today. Good luck getting all your work done.

I'm feeling a bit calmer work-wise, as I've made it through all the major things I wanted done before going on leave. I've started setting up the nursery, and am looking forward to the sheets etc arriving. I just had an OB appointment, and the little man has wriggled his head right down into my pelvis now. Very cool to watch him drinking and practicing his breathing. Big feet and getting chubby cheeks. I'm happy for him to keep growing in there, but I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 29 weeks, Fi.... :wohoo: Goodluck with the nursery and your appointment was fab.... Glad he is doing real great in there..... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Mary*
Happy 14 weeks!! Time is really flying by :flower:

*Cheryl & Fi*
Setting up the nursery is so much fun so I hope you ladies enjoy it :hugs:

*AFM*
Matthew has had crying spells every night for the past week or so and it was emotionally so draining. It seemed like nothing we did would help him calm down and he wouldn't nurse while he was crying etc. Once he calmed down (8 to 11pm) he would nurse again and fall asleep. 

Jyllian sent me a link of an article about cluster feeding and fussy times which probably saved me. Hoping that I'm not speaking too soon. Last night at 7pm dh and I gave Matthew a warm bath with bedtime calming wash and I had him latched and nursing before 8pm. He fussed for like 10 mins but then spent the rest of the night nursing in bursts and napping on my chest. 

I'm going to try and do this every night now to see if it helps. I wasn't planning on bathing him every night this early but if it helps him then why not.

I am currently 8kg lighter than my pre pregnancy weight and my bleeding has pretty much stopped too. Just light spots every now and again so pre pregnancy vagine is almost back too :D

FX Matthew allows it - I want to cook DH a nice dinner tonight to say thanks for everything. He has been my rock since labor and has been taking such good care of us. The 1st week at home he insisted on checking how my nether regions was healing and also looked at the maternity pads to monitor my bleeding, he cooks, cleans and brings me snacks and tea. I am really soooooo blessed. Plus he is sooooo funny when changing Matthew's poop diapers and not to mention when Matthew pee's on the wall or daddy's shoes :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Pam I'm so glad that you had better luck with Matthew with the cluster feeding! I hope it stays that way. I'm So glad Jyllian sent you that article :thumbup: and dh sounds amazing! youre lucky to have him :)

Fi sounds like a great position for the LO! I'm jealous you had an u/s.. I haven't had one since 19 weeks! I miss seeing his little face and feet and ugh!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Pam I'm so glad that article was of some help to you :hugs: If it really is the cluster feeding, it'll only last temporarily. Perhaps Matthew is experiencing a growth spurt right now :shrug: It's very normal, from what I've read, and a good sign he's growing and doing well! That's so awesome of DH to be such a huge help to you and be so attentive. Hope you can get the special dinner prepared for him without much interruption!

AFM, doctor appointment yesterday went well. I've gained 3lbs since my last appointment two weeks ago and am now at a 43lb gain :wacko: My doctor seemed pleased and said that usually at this point he has women gaining like 7-8lbs! I don't know if he was trying to be nice or what... I don't think so he's a doctor h doesn't have to do that. I joked with him that I'm just about to my goal gain of 50lbs :winkwink: (Remember, 30 with DS1, 40 with DD and I assumed 50 with this guy) It took him a moment to find Cameron's heartbeat but doc said that he was tucked in there line a linebacker, on my right side. Belly measured spot on at 35 :thumbup: Had my Group B test, which was nothing and kinda tickled a bit :laugh2: Then he did the internal exam. He was feeling around then all of a sudden says "annnd THERE'S the head. Right. There. Wow." :rofl: I was like HUH :saywhat: He said I am not dilated and no effacement, but his head is down there and that is unusual for a third baby. Not sure if he meant the head location, the fact that I'm not dilated or anything or a combo of both :shrug: He said the outer end of my cervix is flared open but the inner ring (the important part that will dilate and allow Cameron to exit) is still closed. I'm happy with that, as I don't want anything starting up just quite yet. My doctor said I always have "textbook pregnancies" so he isn't worried about me :blush: Got all of Cameron's clothing, blankets, etc. washed yesterday and am starting to put everything away in a proper place. Hoping to clean the house well over the weekend and clean out our vehicles by the end of next week and install the car seat bases. We have a breastfeeding class to attend this Saturday, as well as OH's family reunion on his mom's side. I actually got a decent night's sleep so am feeling pretty good today :happydance:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Having a tonne of watery discharge today. I pretty much begged my midwife to do an internal yesterday because of the heavy pressure I've been feeling, so putting it down to that. 

If this baby could hang on at least another 10 weeks, that'd be fab :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

At my next appointment OH will get to join me. He's anxious and said he will have a lot of questions for the doctor. I got in bed last night and he was pawing at me, which was odd because he hasn't been very playful or initiative of fooling around as of late but made me feel good he was interested. Then he told me I'd feel really good... and *start contracting more* to help the baby come sooner :growlmad: :dohh: Ugh! So _that's_ his motive! Men, I swear... :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Finally got a pic of Adam smiling (about to smile :haha:) as i always miss it. 



Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/gwgcBPN.jpg


But then it immediately turned into his poop face. :rofl:


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/XzfGe8Z.jpg


----------



## cutieq

I share Adan's sentiments :rofl: such a sweet, sweet face!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty, hoping baby stays longer this time around too.

Jyllian... our OH makes me giggle :haha:

Matthew has continued to nurse a lot today... my boobs are so deflated and they look like to folds of skin :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne such a sweet little grin! And I loooove poop face! :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Your OH is hilarious Jyllian :rofl: the internal I got off the midwife was the most action I've had in a while!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Lmao Pamela! I'm pretty sure this is what my implants will look like... see video at 26 seconds in :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pAnbEuXdg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Been having cramping and discomfort since early yesterday off and on. Used the restroom just a bit ago and noticed my discharge has a fairly light pink tinge to it. Likely from my exam yesterday, right?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Bwahahahahahahahah that IS what mine looks like :rofl:

I think the internal is to blame for the tinge. After my internal at the hospital on induction day I got some bleeding too. Just keep an eye on it and if it becomes heavier call your Dr to be safe.


----------



## startd

Pam - I'm glad the cluster feeding is working so far. Hope you've had a more settled day or so. He is so gorgeous

Kirsty - Hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable today

Jyllian - sounds like you're doing really well. Your OH is funny. 

Daphne - he is so cute!

Cheryl - that is a long time between scans - you must be so ready to see your little one again! Hope you're making headway with work


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry I have been neglecting BNB and have fallen quite behind. Had my 40 week appointment today. Induction is scheduled for August 4th at 8 am, but obviously I am to come in if anything happens before then. Luke has flipped to face up, which isn't ideal at this point. I've been having some light bleeding today, but not sure if its from the exam or if something is actually starting.


----------



## melewen

Jess you could check out spinning babies. They have all sorts of exercises you can do to flip him back!

Daphne that face is adorable!!! I love your photos too, really great quality you're getting!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Baby G is back to being 'noname'. There's so many nice names, we're struggling to agree on just one. :dohh:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yes Fi, days are a bit better now. My boobs still deflated though but I can feel the milk still coming out and I know he is getting enough. You should see his face when he is done drinking... all wet around the mouth and milk drunk. DH then says he looks like a glazed doughnut :rofl:

Kirsty, you still have time till registration day to name him. Do you want to share options or not?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yeah, we have plenty of time. You get a max of 6 weeks after baby has been born to register them here. 

Our list so far is: 
Jacob Gabriel
Mason 
Charlie 
Reuben Thomas
Jesse 
Samuel
Elliot 
Alfred 
Rowan


----------



## laurac1988

Some lovely choices there


----------



## MamaBunny2

I got my breast pump yesterday, a Medela Pump In Style Advanced Starter Set. 



I was too excited and wasn't going to but... I had to try it! OH tried first on his hairy man nipple :rofl: Then I did and holy cow...



Wasn't expecting that, just maybe a few drips. It was over the course of about 10 minutes. The first two minutes is the Stimulation Phase, where it pumps a bit faster to encourage the milk to flow. Then it turns into the Expression Phase, where it pumps at a slower, steady pace as the milk flows into the bottle(s). Colostrum kept coming out but I decided to stop, as I didn't feel it was necessary or ideal to be pumping anything right now. But I'm super pleased with the pump and excited to try nursing Cameron when he comes. It's kind of reassuring that even if breastfeeding doesn't go well at first, I can likely still pump colostrum for him and then milk when it comes in while continuing to work on latch, etc.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Impressive Jyllian :haha: is that from one or both boobs? That's about how much I get from each after feeding throughout the day. You're putting me to shame over here :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's from my left. It's around a half an ounce. I tried for a bit on my right and had a big drip of colostrum on my nipple after a few minutes. Then when I switched to my left side I noticed a bunch of colostrum dripping into the bottle within about 2 minutes! I was in complete awe and just let it go for about 10 minutes and even though it was still flowing I stopped it. I thought for sure my right boob would be the better one, as it's been the primary leaker with cream/milky colored colostrum. Go lefty! :holly: :happydance:


----------



## startd

Jess, I'm glad you have a date now, and hope you got a bit of sleep

Pam, he is the cutest glazed donught I've ever seen!

Laura - how are you going?

Cheryl, have the deliveries started arriving?

Kirsty, there are some great names there! We had Samuel on our list too

Jyllian, nice work with the pump. I haven't bought one yet. I'm waiting to see how I go in the hospital with feeding, and we can pick up one there if needs be


----------



## melewen

Mmmmm glazed donut...

Fi it's raining packages here! We're getting most everything by tomorrow and should be able to finish up the nursery for the most part then. Soooooo excited!


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian - FX cameron stays put a bit longer and your contractions are just strong BH.... :yipee: for the breast pump i'll try not to push pumping though as it may lead to early labor.... 

Jess - glad to hear from you and :wohoo: for the induction date...... Praying all goes well.... 

Kirsty - those names are lovely no wonder why you're having difficulty... Maybe we could help out and make our vote... :haha:

Pam - so nice everything is working out with Matthew... :dance: Sorry about the deflated boobs though.. :haha:


Spoiler
https://i58.tinypic.com/2i0ekqc.jpg

Cheryl - Thanks... Took them with the new phones DH bought.... :D


----------



## mdscpa

Hi ladies, just captured a video of Adam interacting with me.... I asked him "Who's handsome?" and his response sounded like "ako" meaning "me" in english. I know he doesn't understand me yet but it's just so funny.... DH thinks he said him... :rofl:


https://youtu.be/hiOogPY0OLQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiOogPY0OLQ


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's so cute!! It's true how close your language and Spanish are. I got a little onesie that says guapo como papi for Leo :D


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Cheryl. I've seen a couple of spanish videos and i can definitely understand like 60-70% of their dialogue.... It's really crazy how our language is so close.... That's a cute onesie you got there....


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey ladies, I thought that I posted about jess yesterday, but can't seem to find it so....yesterday jess went to the hospital and she was 75% effaced they told her they thought she was in the early stages of labor. Now today her sister just texted me and said that She is in active labor. Her water has broke and she is 5cm dilated. So they are just in waiting game. I asked how she is feeling and she said jess is in a lot of pain. I will update you guys as they text me!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck Jess! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess is on a Morphine drip and they will check her again in 2 hours


----------



## Twinsie

Thanks for the update! So glad she is able to get some kind of pain relief!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Jess is at 7cm. Still in a lot of pain. They are hoping for luke to come by midnight her time


----------



## Kirsty3051

:happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

:coffee: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Wishing1010

No baby as of an hour ago, still trying to get his head down farther!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope by now Jess is cuddling her little Luke..... Thanks for the updates Chelsea and Kenna....


----------



## Wishing1010

I hope he comes soon so she can start feeling better! I love how everything felt great about a week after Shelby arrived. All the pain and discomfort from pregnancy was gone!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I hope Luke is here by now... Last time Jess said something about time she was in labor for 65 hours and that was a few hours ago :shock: 

Kirsty, I love those names and for some reason I do love Gabriel the most. Your choices are all great so far so I can see why you guys are struggling!

Daphne, again Adam is soooo darn cute :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

Pam - I love the name Gabriel but DH dislikes the nickname Gabe. 

65hrs in labour? Poor Jess :( fingers crossed Luke has made his arrival by now.


----------



## mdscpa

Oh, happy 28 Weeks Kirsty..... 12 more weeks.... :shock:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Daphne :) 3 more months indeed! I'm more than happy for this little guy to stay in there forever though. :haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

She texted me at 10:40 pm her time and her labor had stalled at 8cm and they were starting pitocin. Then she texted me at 4:14am her time and said she felt the need to push. I haven't gotten anything since then. I did ask her how everything was going, so as soon as someone texts back I'll update you!


----------



## Wishing1010

Luke is here!!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cannot wait to see Luke. Again Jess huge congrats to you and Ronny :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

So Matthew has smiled a bit before but I finally caught it on camera today :D

https://i.imgur.com/bwU9k9Kl.jpg

DH caught 2 fish :dance: and when he got home he could not wait to pose with his son and the catch of the day so that I can take pics. Doesn't this picture just make you go "aaaaaawwwweeee"?

https://i.imgur.com/dOzD9I3l.jpg


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations Jess & DH! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## mdscpa

Congratulations Jess and DH.... Happy waiting for some pictures... :D

Awww, Pam those are perfect pictures..... love how happy Matthew is.. and the pic with DH and the fish so cuuuuuuttttteeeee.....


----------



## startd

Congratulations Jess! I hope you recover well, and look forward to seeing some pictures

Pam, Matthew is seriously cute

Kirsty, congratulations on 28 weeks

Cheryl - can't wait to see some pictures of your nursery!


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies. Here is a Luke pic for those of you not on Facebook
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mdscpa

So happy for you Jess... Luke looks so comfortable in his mummy's chest.... Love those wrinkles. :D Have a rest momma... Can't wait to hear your birth story and see more pictures.. :D


----------



## startd

He's gorgeous Jess! Congratulations!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Jess


----------



## Kirsty3051

Adorable! He looks so content. :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

Luke is currently in the nursery having some tests run so I thought I could post his little birth story real quick. 

On Thursday we went in for our 40 week appointment and booked the induction for Tuesday. During the exam the doctor must have aggravated my cervix enough to trigger labor. When I got home from the appointment I started having really bad contractions and was bleeding pretty heavily. We decided to go to Ob screening, where I was checked again and sent home. Over the course of the night my contractions were getting worse. We went back to Ob screening on Friday at 11. At that point I was 60% effaced and 1 cm dilated. We walked the hospital for 2 hours and I was rechecked. This time I was 75% effaced and al out 2 cm dilated but still not far enough along to admit me. We went home again. I labored throughout the night and by 7 am I was in excruciating pain. We held off going to Ob screening until 11:45, arriving at 12:05. I was in so much pain I couldn't walk to the room, and a wheel chair was brought out. I climbed into the bed and was at 7cm dilated with a bulging sac. When the nurse went to remove her finger the bag of water exploded and I was literally rushed upstairs. The check upstairs showed that I was back down to 5cm, but there was no way I was being sent home. After spending the first hour in so much pain while the entire doctor and midwife and anasthesiology departments figured out a plan of action, I was given phentynol to try to ease some of the pain. It didn't work and a PCA line with morphine was set up. I received a very low dose every 10 minutes, which didn't take the pain away but made it to where I could sleep between contractions. 

At about 10pm, they did another cervical check and showed that I had stalled out at 8cm. A pitocin drip was started to increase their frequency and intensity. Prior to that I was having double contractions followed by a break. At 12am I was up to 9 and stalled again until 4:30am when I finally made it to 10. They did put in an internal monitor for contraction strength and heart rate, but the contraction monitors weren't working and I had 4 put in over the course of 30 minutes. When they checked me at 4:30 Luke had pushed the contraction monitor out of my cervix. I attempted a push to see how I woul do and apparently was fantastic. I was allowed to rest from 4:30 until 5am when I woke up pushing. I pushed for quite awhile but was unable to make any progress in brining Luke down, and a c-section was discussed. I asked for one more chance and labored for another hour pushing as hard as I possibly could (which was easier when the nurses switched and therefore tactics switched). Ronny and my mom held my legs and I pushed so hard once that he crowned. A mad fury of commotion went on and all of a sudden there were like 40 people in our room. I kept pushing the whole time, until I was told to stop. The cord was wrapped around Lukes head and he was clutching it in his hands, but he was lifeless. Pediatrics took him and got him to breathe and immediately took him to the nicu for further evaluation and treatment. Ronny went with him. 

I stayed in the room where I pushed the placenta out on my own about 7 minutes after Luke came out. I have a tear on my labia close to my urethra and a second degree perennial tear. They tried to put in a local anesthetic but it didn't work, so I felt every single atitch that was placed. Luke and Ronny came bAck to the room where we hung out for a few hours waiting for a bed on the maternity floor. Luke is having some problems with clotting too soon so he is off in the nursery right this second having a blood draw and some other tests done and then he'll be back. 

I'm having some difficulties getting him to latch to my inverted nipple but will meet with lactation consultants today to get help with it.


----------



## mdscpa

You're an amazing mumma Jess..... Glad to know you had Luke naturally (jealous)... Hope all turns out well...


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like you did great Jess. Well done and congrats xxx


----------



## Wishing1010

Crazy story, Jess! Glad everyone is doing okay and that he is finally here!


----------



## melewen

Wow Jess! Glad to know Luke is doing well now (right?) but that must have been so scary!


----------



## Jrepp

Everyone is doing well. Luke is struggling to eat a bit. He doesn't care for the slightly inverted nipple at all so j am going to meet with lactation today to help with that issue. He's been vomiting up a lot of amniotic fluid as well.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne and Pamela, love the video and photos! So adorable!!!

Jess omigosh OWWWW!!! When I read the part about tear and stiches... oy, my lady bits are in pain just thinking about it. But huuuge congrats to you mama for a successful vaginal delivery! Luke is perfect!


----------



## froggyfrog

It's raining babies here!!! A few more weeks and we will have another wave of births!! 

We are in a suburb of atlanta, it's really pretty here, traffic is absolutely horrific! I'm still trying to understand how a 6 lane hwy stays congested all hours of the day!!! We haven't done much venturing into atlanta Except to drop off our moving truck on Saturday, and I saw something that disturbed me deeply. Two big jacked up trucks with large displays of flags with racist content on them. And as they drove by a group of people standing on the side of the road, the group cheered the trucks. It was so gross, sad, and scary. How can so many people be so hateful? Especially to other human beings. I have never seen anything like that before, and hope I never see that again.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Wow Jess, crazy birth story! You are so strong and I'm glad they let u have the one last try! Good pushin', Momma! ;) I'm so proud of you and extremely happy that Luke finally presented himself! It was well worth the wait! I'll be stalking FB for any news about Luke today! 

Daphne I miss you! Sorry I haven't been on much. Internet data is low and when I come on here it sucks more data because of the time I end up staying on for, lol. With FB, I just click in and out real quick. Plus life has been hectic..We were trying to sell our truck super hard last wk & it finally sold! Yay! But most of the craziness has been with our home and our landlord not doing his job. Rats are NOT his responsibility...hahaha! Calling the health dept today. We've been hearing them since March but just discovered the day after rent that it was a family of rats!! And thats only one of the many issues we've been dealing with. Its all been so stressful with the baby coming that I haven't had time to do anything..& my mind has been elsewhere for sure. I'll come back on more by the 7th when my data cycle renews again :). Btw, Adam is beautiful! (I'll never stop saying it..I love his lips! Way too cute!) 

I hope all is well with everyone! I'm going to have quite a bit of catching up to do! lol. Talk to u all soon!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I saw this today...



...which really excites me even more about nursing Cameron, as the far left photo is close to what I pumped out of my left boob the other day :happydance: I squeezed quite a bit of yellow-white colostrum out of my right nipple this morning with ease. I wish I could pump but will definitely wait and let Cam do his thing when he gets here.


----------



## froggyfrog

My mom and I picked out a cake for our shower. It's one of the pregnant belly cakes, so so cute! It is going to say "awaiting our work of A.R.T." and we will have cupcakes that spell out T H I N K with one that has the two pink lines (think positive). I'm going to make the streamers that Cheryl made for her gender reveal, and some glitter balloons. We will have chicken salad sandwiches, and fruit salad. I'm going to make a cute donation box. The planning is so fun! And it's almost time to start everything! And my birthday is next week!!!! Yay!!! How is everyone doing? I know all of you talk on fb so that's probably why it's so quiet here!


----------



## Wishing1010

Happy early birthday, Chelsea!

Your shower sounds like it is going to be so cute!!! Cannot wait to see pics!!!

Awesome, Jyllian!!! Cam will not go hungry!


----------



## melewen

Omg Chelsea. We JUST took those down and I told dh not to throw them away because someone else could use them... But then I was like oh eff it you can throw them away. Noooo! I totally would have shipped them to you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Chelsey, your shower sounds so amazing!! I love the ideas! I want to go to your shower and see it all!! Cant wait for the pics and to hear how well it all goes! :dance: I'm so happy for you!! You'll be starting IVF around the same time we're getting married! It'll be an amazing time of year! 

Im going to text you later when im really up for the day...Maybe you can give me some not too expensive but nice wedding ideas ;). Im so frustrated that I dont have it all planned out yet! MS really took up alot of time. It was suppose to be this month but its looking like October or possibly even November. Oh well, dh isn't going anywhere so we have all the time in the world! I just really want it to happen before I'm HUGE.. I want a cute little pop belly in the pics, lol :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Luca is being a pain in the butt today. He wants to be held but also doesn't want me to touch him. Where has my straight forward baby gone? :cry: I'm dreading giving birth to #2 after this morning!!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww poor you Kirsty.... Hope Luca settles soon.....

Happy 15 weeks, Mary.....

We registered Adam today... Glad our appointment went well... It's just hard going there and have to wait with little one in your arms. I bottle feed him since breast feeding is impossible here I might get in jail for exposing part of my body.... While waiting for our turn DH took him and walked him around to dose him to sleep. We got the temporary birth certificate after like 2 hours being in there. Time to apply for his passport..... Can't wait to finish everything and take my exit/vacation this October.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Chelsea I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see pictures! We do a lot on Facebook, it's SO much easier and with the messenger it's instant :thumbup:

Aww Kirsty sorry to hear you're having a rough time with Luca. Hopefully it's just a sudden, short episode and he will be back to his normal self!

AFM...

36 WEEKS TODAY :shock:

 ​
It was a makeup-free morning, as I left my bag at work :dohh: Doctor appointment this afternoon then maternity photos this evening! The dress I ordered is "in transit" to be delivered by our mail carrier today, which is typically around noon or so. Perfect! PRAYING that OH gets the short list of tasks completed that I emailed him while he is off work today and tomorrow [-o&lt; I am visiting the hospital Saturday to fill out paperwork in advance and take another tour of the maternity wing with my kids (well, my DD at least) and maybe my mom. She's coming over to help me clean the house some more while OH is at work :thumbup: My friend is 38 weeks along now and waiting to give birth. I told her she better get on it quick because I don't want to go before her :nope: She has to do it first and reassure me it isn't as terrible as I'm worrying it'll be...


----------



## mdscpa

You look fab Jyllian who needs a makeup if you look like that.... I don't wear any as my face is allergic to it... Wow, happy 36 weeks!!!! You could be giving birth in a week or so.... But wishing Cameron stays a little bit longer.... Not overdue of course.... :D Can't wait to see your maternity pics.....


----------



## MamaBunny2

Had to post these for those not on Facebook...

 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## mdscpa

Here's Adam in the swing... This was the day DH bought the swing he immediately fell asleep in just a few secs we thought he'll stay awake to play but nope. :D It's just a little big for his size as the headrest is too high :haha:

It has 16 classical songs and 5 nature songs... He doesn't like the nature songs though :rofl:

https://youtu.be/TQCkJZswmBk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQCkJZswmBk&feature=youtu.be



Jyllian - those pictures were awesome.....


----------



## MamaBunny2

What a cutie!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Nothing has changed. Still no dilation or effacement :thumbup: I did, however, test positive for Group B Strep and will need to be given IV antibiotics when I go to the hospital to labor and deliver :sad1: Trying not to be annoyed, I was rejoicing at how great my body is doing after two pregnancies already, keeping Cameron in there to cook thoroughly... but OH and even my DD were all impatient and saying they want him out NOW :laugh2: I would ideally like another two weeks before anything happens, if I have the choice. My doctor did say that with the lower end of my cervix being dilated, open and soft that once my inner cervix (the main part, the ring) begins to dilate, open up and thin out that it won't take much time or effort at all for Cameron to come out :wacko: I hope that when the time comes I at least have time to get situated at the hospital with the option of an epidural if I choose before it's too late!


----------



## Jrepp

Sorry ladies!! I am so behind pretty much everywhere. Luke is on the boob so frequently that I barely have time for anything else. He's doing really well. He's caught on to latching for the most part but my inverted nip is still super painful for him to eat from. I'm incredibly sore and puffy everywhere. I don't know why I never thought of postpartum pain, but man alive!! I feel like I got hit by a cement truck, driven over and then thrown into the mixer.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jess so glad Luke is doing well with nursing, aside from the pain. The more he nurses the more you produce so keep at it :thumbup: I don't remember feeling like hell after giving birth... but I guarantee I feel like I've been hit by a semi truck, followed by a dump truck this time around.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

froggyfrog said:


> My mom and I picked out a cake for our shower. It's one of the pregnant belly cakes, so so cute! It is going to say "awaiting our work of A.R.T." and we will have cupcakes that spell out T H I N K with one that has the two pink lines (think positive). I'm going to make the streamers that Cheryl made for her gender reveal, and some glitter balloons. We will have chicken salad sandwiches, and fruit salad. I'm going to make a cute donation box. The planning is so fun! And it's almost time to start everything! And my birthday is next week!!!! Yay!!! How is everyone doing? I know all of you talk on fb so that's probably why it's so quiet here!

Sounds like major fun!!! Cannot wait to see pics and your BFP to follow :baby: :flower:



Kirsty3051 said:


> Luca is being a pain in the butt today. He wants to be held but also doesn't want me to touch him. Where has my straight forward baby gone? :cry: I'm dreading giving birth to #2 after this morning!!

Ah shame Kirsty, hoping he settles soon :hugs:



Jrepp said:


> Sorry ladies!! I am so behind pretty much everywhere. Luke is on the boob so frequently that I barely have time for anything else. He's doing really well. He's caught on to latching for the most part but my inverted nip is still super painful for him to eat from. I'm incredibly sore and puffy everywhere. I don't know why I never thought of postpartum pain, but man alive!! I feel like I got hit by a cement truck, driven over and then thrown into the mixer.

I'm glad you guys are doing well. Hopefully you won't be in pain too much longer. Every day gets easier :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Matthew enjoys his Finding Nemo playmat :dance: Happy about that because I love Nemo and if he didn't we would have had major issues :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/8SKklwHl.jpg

I got to cook again last night and while I was getting dinner ready Matthew was spot on in his search for daddy's nipple :rofl:

https://i.imgur.com/JUNdnXjl.jpg

Time has also flown by... my baby boy is 1 Month old today :flower:

https://i.imgur.com/o6ucrIgl.jpg

Also look at how good mommy looks 1 month post partum!!

https://i.imgur.com/Abtc8dUl.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

You are so gorgeous pam!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah thanks, Chelsea :hugs: Make me blush why don't you


----------



## MamaBunny2

Love the photos Pam! Looks like DH is leaking, eh? :rofl: Matthew must have really been trying to get at his nipple! You look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Jrepp

I agree Pam! Gorgeous!

I had to resort to a pack last night. My nips are cracked in multiple places and bleeding. They hurt so bad and his hour and a half long at time nursing sessions are quite painful. Going to talk to pediatrician about that today.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hour and a half long nursing sessions :shock: Yowzas!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Ah Jess, I'm so sorry you are in pain with the breast feeding. Hoping they can help you sort it out soon so that you can be more comfy when nursing Luke :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Fingers crossed it gets easier with time for you both, Jess. At least 50% of the people on this thread know that the first couple of weeks are the hardest. :hugs:

It's 21:45 here and I've just drove myself to McDonald's for a fizzy drink. Have been feeling sick and light headed since Monday morning and this has helped massively. 

DH and Luca spent their first full day together without me today. My husband offered to take the day off to have him so I ended up having a child free work day. Only spending a few hours with him sucked but was much needed. Think I'm going to hit the shower and head to bed.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Fingers crossed it gets easier with time for you both, Jess. At least 50% of the people on this thread know that the first couple of weeks are the hardest. :hugs:
> 
> It's 21:45 here and I've just drove myself to McDonald's for a fizzy drink. Have been feeling sick and light headed since Monday morning and this has helped massively.
> 
> DH and Luca spent their first full day together without me today. My husband offered to take the day off to have him so I ended up having a child free work day. Only spending a few hours with him sucked but was much needed. Think I'm going to hit the shower and head to bed.

Sounds like a nice and relaxing day and good that Daddy and Luca got to get some "man time" :D

I'm not pregnant anymore but would give anything for a McDonalds soda now!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I might go and get another one at some point today. My 'no fizz in the house' rule while pregnant is becoming more and more pointless by the day. :haha:

This thread has died. Wake up preggos!


----------



## cutieq

McDonald's everything is my favorite right now. 

36 weeks today and my last baby shower today! My mom and I will be packing my hospital bag, washing baby clothes and doing my final shopping. Let the countdown begin! 

Kirsty, I love that they got some alone time and that you got some alone time! That's so vital!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Happy 36 weeks! Another one that's officially more pregnant than I've ever been :haha: 

I need to order another double buggy today. Finally got round to returning our other one (that was rubbish!!)


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oh don't worry Kirsty... you'll go to 41+3 :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm more than happy to go to 42 weeks this time! Although I can't promise I'll still be saying that in a few months time :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

Busy day today. Went early in the morning to our embassy and applied for Adam's passport. :yipee: Now we wait 1-2 months before we can get it, FX it will only take a month so we can go for vacation as scheduled. Only 2 things left on our list, get his iqama (residence ID) and apply for his exit visa which we can't do without his passport.


----------



## startd

Pam - I love the photos. Matthew is gorgeous, and you look great
Daphne - I hope his passport comes through soon!
Jess, I hope you are recovering well and enjoying having Luke here

I lost track this week, so to everyone else, I hope pregnancy is treating you well. I'm starting to get too big to move around as easily as I was. It's our baby shower this weekend, which I'm really looking forward to.

Cheryl, how's the nursery looking?


----------



## mdscpa

Happy pre-term, Cheryl.... :yipee: Leo's arrival is coming soon....

Happy half-way, Laurac.... :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I only pop on BnB when I'm at work and take weekends off :thumbup: Just SO much easier to constantly keep in touch with the girls on Facebook.

SUPER busy weekend for me, as my mom spent both days helping me clean out our back room that was super disastrous. We came across another bag of baby clothing OH's mom had got so now ALL of Cameron's things are washed, put away and ready to go :thumbup: 

Here's that horrible room before: 
 

And after:
 ​
I cleaned it up a little more after my mom left, putting away little odds and ends. It's nowhere near perfect, but a heck of a lot better!

And here's our maternity photos:

A Perfect Pixel - Maternity Photos​
My heart nearly exploded! I really like how they turned out, especially the ones of all of us and started crying when I saw the one of my kids together, close up. So glad we had them taken to capture a very special time in our lives and also to have some beautiful family photos.

Oh, and here's my (my dad's) dog, Cisco, yesterday being a goober :laugh2:
 ​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lovely pictures :) the one of all 4 of you touching your bump nearly made me cry, I had to speed swipe :rofl: I'm far too emotional for all that cute stuff recently :haha: 

Shocked at how quickly you cleared that room out. I probably would of binned everything and started again. You're a better woman than I :blush:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's our trailer out front FULL of crap that's going to the dump:


Kind of hard to see the pile behind the large piece of drywall, but trust me it's there :laugh2: The things kept in the back room and pushed off to the one end of the room are things such as photos, Christmas decorations, empty totes, boxes of OH's things he still needs to sort through and two large totes of kids clothing I can't decide if I want to just bag and donate or try to eventually sell :shrug: (leaning more towards donating to have it GONE)

In the future, OH plans to use that end of the room as an extension of the garage, framing a wall to close in the dining area of the back room and then knocking out the wall that butts against the garage to give us more storage area for tools and such, as well as allowing us to actually park our vehicle in the garage. We never use that end of the back room anyways so might as well make it functional.


----------



## melewen

Making so much progress jyllian!! Looks great. And I love your maternity pictures of course!! So sweet with the other kids

Fi it's finally coming together! I need to hang a few prints that they had at our nursery from the book we themed everything after + his LEO banner but just waiting on stuff to get here. Otherwise we're almost good to go! I can't wait to share some photos :)

Daphne thanks!! What exactly does that mean, preterm at 34 weeks? Someone this weekend was telling me five pounds is like the "magical weight" where you get to go home and babies are typically healthier if born early and then the apps were telling me that's about how much he weighs now!

My doula felt Leo up a few days ago and he moved over to LOA like a sweet baby who listens to what mama asks him to do.. :rofl: she also said he's very long but not "big" so maybe we will have a skinny little baby on our hands! You would never think it having seen dh's and my baby photos..

Daphne now is Adam?? Where are you going after vacation, back to SA? I've seen how hot it's been there lately.. Phew


----------



## mdscpa

Based on what i read, it's their way to differentiate premies (before 34 weeks) from pre-term babies (34-37 weeks). Both of course are pre-mature but pre-term or late pre-term babies have higher chances of survival or most internal organs are fully developed and functioning well. 

Adam's doing well and getting heavier :D We're now using 0-3 months clothes as all the newborn sizes were very tight for him. Weather here really sucks even at night. Water that comes out the faucet are good in making a coffee :haha: We even stopped bringing Adam outside the house for a sun bath or a walk early in the morning. Reports say it will stay like this for another week or two. 

Me and Adam will stay back home DH will process our papers here and apply for permanent family visa so he can bring the two of us under his name. We're hoping it'll only take less than 4 months or 6 maximum. He'll go for another vacation next year so we can travel together going back here. He just wont let me travel alone with a small child. :D Right now all we wanted is to finish all the requirements for us to bring Adam home.

Here's last Friday while DH is taking a nap with Adam. Yeah, he sleeps with him on Fridays but i have to stay awake.

https://youtu.be/eE1Knx2OXH8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE1Knx2OXH8&feature=youtu.be



Jyllian - those maternity pictures were so great.... My favorite is the family picture where you all were sitting on the grass.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I haven't updated on here yet but my brother will be moving in with us over the next couple of months. My parents have decided it'll best for them if they divorce and go their separate ways. They were waiting for my brother to finish college before moving ahead with things. It's been a long time coming so nobody is exactly surprised. 

Anyway, he has an amazing opportunity that starts in the new year and we've agreed that he can live with us rent free for the next 4-5 months. I'm sooo excited for him to move in. He already has such an amazing bond with Luca and gets on really well with DH. 

Legally, if anything happens to us both, full custody of Luca goes to my brother so I'll be watching him like a hawk for the next few months :rofl:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Fi*
I hope you have loads of fun at the baby shower :D Rest up because after you'll have loads of washing and sorting to do

*Jyllian*
I got to see the pics today and they are amazing!!! Love them

House is looking great btw

*Cheryl*
Cannot wait to see the nursery when it is all finished

Matthew was "long" as well so once the Leo's head is out the rest should be a piece of cake for you
*
Daphne*
I love how dh sleeps with Adam - so cute


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:
 

> I haven't updated on here yet but my brother will be moving in with us over the next couple of months. My parents have decided it'll best for them if they divorce and go their separate ways. They were waiting for my brother to finish college before moving ahead with things. It's been a long time coming so nobody is exactly surprised.
> 
> Anyway, he has an amazing opportunity that starts in the new year and we've agreed that he can live with us rent free for the next 4-5 months. I'm sooo excited for him to move in. He already has such an amazing bond with Luca and gets on really well with DH.
> 
> Legally, if anything happens to us both, full custody of Luca goes to my brother so I'll be watching him like a hawk for the next few months :rofl:


Ah I'm sorry about the seperation hun... never is easy. My parents got divorced when I was 15 but I was fine with it because like you said it was for the best and when you can see that it makes it a bit easier.

I'm glad you are excited about your brother moving in! Now he can do poop diapers :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cute video Daphne!

Aww I'm sorry to hear about your parents Kirsty :hugs:

Cheryl I think I'm going to ask my doctor if he can guesstimate Cameron's size at my appointment on Wednesday. I'm so curious!

My good friend who is around 2 weeks ahead of me is in labor as we speak! A little over an hour ago she was 4-5cm dilated and had her bag of waters broken. Said she is doing just fine but I'm super nervous now because I'm up next!


----------



## mdscpa

DH moved when Adam make a sound... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Jyllian i just noticed you have 23 days left and almost 37 weeks.... You and Dani are getting closer to giving birth now.... :yipee:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhh :shock: Daphne shush! :-#:-$=;


----------



## mdscpa

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ahhhh :shock: Daphne shush! :-#:-$=;


:rofl: :haha: :lol:


----------



## startd

Jyllian - that's a huge clean out. Nice work! Will you get a chance to rest up now?

Pam - more photos please!

Daphne - very sweet of your DH

Jess - how are you going?

Cheryl - I can't wait to see the photos. I'm a bit the same - the furniture is set up, just waiting on the last few bits to arrive. Can't believe you're 34 weeks now

Kirsty - I'm sorry to hear about your parents, but glad they're acting if they are unhappy. Pretty cool that your brother will be with you

Laura - are you really half way? Crazy!

Mary - how are you going?


----------



## cutieq

Bring it in baby! The bag is packed and by the door. Ready when you are kid!

Kirsty, very sorry to hear about your parents. Separation is never easy but sometimes our parents come out better at the end of it.


----------



## startd

cutieq said:


> Bring it in baby! The bag is packed and by the door. Ready when you are kid!
> 
> Kirsty, very sorry to hear about your parents. Separation is never easy but sometimes our parents come out better at the end of it.

Awesome! You're so close - I'm excited about more babies on this thread soon!


----------



## melewen

Daphne, cool! Thanks for the info. I did read he's producing or has produced surfactant for his lungs at this point and he's pretty much just beefing up in there and adding finishing touches. I love knowing he's closer and closer! But not ready to even think about him coming for another 5 weeks minimum!! Be careful with the heat! But it sounds like you are :thumbup: I'm excited for ours to break soon as well. It feels like a jungle and always takes my camera 20 minutes to defog when I take it outside for a shoot. Yeck!

Pamela woohoo! Unfortunately I have and had a huge head and Leo was measuring big for the head at the anatomy scan so that's gonna be the tough part eh, getting the head out! And then ploop! I hope :haha:

Fi I know!! It seems both so close and so far away. You're so close too!! I've determined nursery is about 90% done or more, just a few unnecessary finishing touches. Can't wait to share! I wish it were easier to add pictures to bnb so I could show you the progress from my phone!

Jyllian you should! I was so interested to hear that. I'm going to try and get an ultrasound from my OB in the next couple weeks and see what that says too! I've definitely been feeling Leo's head squarely on my bladder just digging in and now have little feet jamming up my ribs so he's definitely getting taller!


----------



## MamaBunny2

So according to my calculations, based on my two previous births - DS at 9 days and DD at 8 days early - Cameron could come around the 26th. That would put him at 7 days early. That gives me a good solid 2 weeks :shock: I still have not adapted the mentality of like 'OK, I _have_ to do this. I _am_ going to do this. I _can_ do this.' My IRL friend gave birth to her second child, another boy, yesterday and from what I saw seemed absolutely fine. Ronan William weighed 6lbs 9oz and was 19.5in long. I haven't spoken to her yet, but I'm just assuming she had a vaginal delivery and got an epidural. She was updating a bit on Facebook yesterday during labor and then afterwards her husband sent friends a text with photo announcing baby's arrival and posted on Facebook as well. I makes me feel a little better that she seemingly did great... but I'm fully aware that every woman and every labor and delivery is different so the nerves are still there :dohh:


----------



## Kirsty3051

My brother came over to talk and ended up watching Luca for an hour or so last night. Luca was asleep so he basically just chilled out and ate our fridge, but still. I think last night was the second time since LO was born that we've actually been out by ourselves for a drink and chat. 

We're still renting our current house but DH thinks we need to get our mortgage approved before I quit my job to stay home with the boys. It'll change the amount they'll allow us to borrow if I quit my job first. Unless I'm not understanding what my husband is saying, we've got 3 months to find a house. :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Is Cameron the next baby making his escape? I'm not as good as Daphne when it comes to keeping track of this stuff. :blush:


----------



## melewen

I think it's Cameron and baby Q up next! Dani and jyllian are both really close to the same gestational age right? Then... Me?! Omg

Oh yeah.. Pam... I took your suggestion and took a stool softener last week and omg. Omg. Omg. I've been able to poo pretty normally for almost a week now!! I've been crying tears of joy when I see actual poo in the toilet :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yup, pretty sure I'm up next unless Dani beats me to it. She's literally days behind me so it's a toss up on who's going to pop next!

I told OH that I feel there's at least a good solid 2 weeks before Cameron will appear and of course he's like "Or he could come sooner" because he's super anxious and wants him here NOW. If he did come now I would be alright, like at ease with the way things are at home now... but no no no, I need to finish cleaning up a bit around the house first! Oh, and pack my bag :dohh: I'll be considered full term tomorrow :happydance: Or he could come later and maybe I'll go overdue :coffee: I'm going to call him Cam the clam because he seem happy as a lil clam in there all snuggly and tomorrow I bet there's no change since my last doctor appointment.


----------



## startd

Hahaha Cheryl - it's the small things.

Kirsty - hope you enjoyed your time alone. Maybe you just need mortgage approval, rather than the actual house. Prior to buying our house, we got pre-approval, which lasted for a few months. It meant that we didn't need to go through the paperwork again when we actually bought, as the bank already had our information. It might be a good way to buy you a bit of time, and get pre-approval based on your income

Jyllian - you'll be fine. One way or another, Cam will get here, and you'll be able to cuddle him in. So exciting that you're full term!

I have an OB appointment tomorrow, and I'm looking forward to seeing the little one again (they scan at each appointment). I bought him baby boardshorts yesterday - so cute!


----------



## mdscpa

Adam's been fussy earlier today i can't seem to make him stop crying DH woke up took him from me, put him down the bed and he massaged his legs and tummy and that settled him :dohh: He dozed to sleep after few minutes and so as DH.

Here's Adam at 2 months old. :D He's face's skin is peeling because the smallish acne he got were healing thank God because for the last couple of weeks he face was like a sandpaper :rofl:.

Time is flyin... :cry:

https://i.imgur.com/lysRXzL.jpg


----------



## Jrepp

I'm sorry ladies. I'm still working on adjusting to life with a newborn and pretty much crap when it comes to any type of social media beyond the quick Facebook update. Luke is doing so much better than he was last week. He's almost back to birth weight so we can stop supplementing, I'm having a hard time with pumping via the electric pump but able to get about an ounce with the manual pump. 

I've lost slightly more than 20 pounds since delivery! My nips are getting used to being constantly used but I do get burning pain in one after I feed the little guy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kirsty3051

Startd - We already know how much we can borrow but we're not sure if the chunk of money we've saved makes any difference. He knows more about it than me, I'm clueless with this stuff. :blush: 

Daphne - Happy 2 months Adam! Time flies. I can't get my head around Luca being nearly 8 months old. He's such a handsome boy!

Jess - Understandable. Glad Luke is doing well. How are you both getting on with breastfeeding?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Excited to hear about your appointment Fi! 

Omigosh Daphne I cannot believe Adam is 2 months old already!

Jess, don't feel bad about not being more "social". I don't plan on being able to keep up with BnB or even Facebook much after Cameron arrives, but will try to check in regularly... no promises. Glad Luke's weight is back up and that you're getting more accustomed to the nipple strain. I applaud you for continuing to stick with everything :thumbup: Keep it up mama!

AFM...

Full term at 37 weeks today :happydance:

 ​
Been feeling pretty decent lately, aside from pain in my central upper abdomen. I believe I tore muscle again over the weekend while cleaning out the back room. It's feeling better and I'm done with any strenuous work for good now thankfully! I have a doctor appointment this afternoon. Not really sure how I feel either way, if he says I'm starting to progress or there's been no change :shrug: I'm excited to have our baby, but also still pretty nervous about birth as well as having a newborn at home.

I visited my friend yesterday at the hospital. Her son is so teeny! I was like, omigosh I have no idea what I'm gonna do when mine gets here or how I'm gonna handle it :wacko:

 ​
I have no idea how she managed, but I can totally see how a baby can fit inside _my_ belly. I look like I have enough room for two of hers :rofl: Cameron had been snoozing for most of the evening, but once I held Ronan he suddenly gave a big kick to the baby's butt and began moving all over. I was pretty much drilling her with questions regarding her birth experience, breastfeeding, etc. Unlike with her first son, this time around she has been able to nurse right away without any issues. Ronan has already made at least three poopy diapers in the two days he's been out and Jackie said he pooped as soon as he was delivered :laugh2:

Our hospital literally just finished up the maternity remodel. All new delivery and postpartum rooms. Jackie was the first one to stay in her room and it had a double bed. Super nice. She told me that the staff is really good about allowing you tons of time with the baby and keeping any need to whisk baby away for checks, procedures, etc. to a minimum :thumbup:

Will let you ladies know if I have any news to report after my appointment...


----------



## Jennuuh

Just popping in to say congrats to all the new mamas and babies! Great job, and I can honestly say no baby fever for me yet ;)

I haven't been commenting, but I've been trying to keep everything together and read updates when I can!

Jyllian, good luck today! This whole time of lurking, I didn't realize Cameron was your first!! I thought the 2 listed in your signature were yours - your OH is probably telling you to relax because he's been through it twice already :haha: Happy 37wks!

Jess - Don't feel bad if you have to supplement again. It's about baby thriving and growing. Formula isn't poison! I had such an awful time trying to breastfeed and I pumped and put her to breast when I could so she could get at least a little bit of BM, but she mainly had formula. She's absolutely perfect and growing like a weed and we stopped breastfeeding at 3 months. I would pump upwards to 10 times a day and get less than 2 oz the entire day. It was far too much stress on me. You're doing good!

To the few ladies with new babies - they are SO cute!!! Congrats and enjoy it - it goes way to quick!

Kirsty - I can't believe you're almost 30 weeks pregnant already! I had my LO a few days after you had Luca, and she's 33wks old. I couldn't imagine being pregnant again lol glad everything seems to be going well for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jennuuh, this isn't my first rodeo... the two kiddos listed in my siggy _are_ mine! (I suppose I'll claim 'em hehe) This is OH's very first and he is nervous as well, but does a pretty good job at hiding it most of the time. It's just been such a long time since my last birth - a little over 10 years - and I have bad anxiety anyways so have a difficult time not being super nervous :wacko:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good to hear from you Jenna :thumbup: How is Riot doing? :) do you have a journal? I'm going to stalk you for it in a little while if so! 

I know, it's crazy. Things have been so busy with work and Luca that I actually forget I'm pregnant sometimes. I'm sure I've had a few "OI! I'm in here" boots to the bladder recently x


----------



## Kirsty3051

I didn't notice until today that I must look like a mad woman taking all of the kids back and forth to toddler groups, school and ect. I have a giant bump, Luca and a toddler in a double stroller, a 4.5 y/o on a buggy board, and 2 grumpy teenagers waddling behind or in front of me. Surprised nobody has offered to buy me a tv yet :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

I wanted to pop in and say that you can visit the carseat canopy website, and type is promo code 'MACI' (ad in teen mom maci) and you get 50 dollars off the whole website, or a free carseat canopy. All you pay for is shipping


----------



## MamaBunny2

froggyfrog said:


> I wanted to pop in and say that you can visit the carseat canopy website, and type is promo code 'MACI' (ad in teen mom maci) and you get 50 dollars off the whole website, or a free carseat canopy. All you pay for is shipping

I already have mine and love it, very well made. I got a code in my email awhile back. 

My doctor appointment went well yesterday. No sign of a baby anytime soon. No dilation or effacement. My belly measured a week behind, for once, at 36. Gained 2lbs, but I expected that as I've had a ridiculous appetite as of late :toothpick: Doctor estimates Cameron to be in the 7lb range right now.

Made the oatmeal chocolate chip lactation cookie recipe I had and it's DELICIOUS! 

Baked only two cookies to try (glad I did, otherwise I would've ate so many more) and froze the rest of the dough in individual portions to bake as needed :thumbup: OH even tried some and said they were yummy! Washed my pump parts and a bottle (just in case), cleaned the gunk off the bathroom exhaust fan vent cover, finished painting the last set of bifold doors and had DS help nail a few final pieces of trim down in the house. I still need to pack my hospital bag so will do that today, hopefully. Also am dying to clean the upstairs bathroom, sweep and mop the floors and dust the house. Official "nesting" mode has kicked in!


----------



## startd

Hopefully soon, Jyllian!

I had an OB appointment yesterday. Still measuring a week ahead (although better than the 3 weeks I was measuring ahead previously), and baby is doing really nicely. He's wedged his head right down in my pelvis now, so he's very organised! He has a full head of hair, down to almost his shoulders. Crazy!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow!!! Lots of hair :) glad he is doing well!


----------



## Kirsty3051

30 weeks. (Hopefully) 10 more to go! :happydance:


----------



## startd

Congrats Kirsty!


----------



## cutieq

Happy 30 Kirsty!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks. I've just been and bought a new laptop. Got smashed to pieces when we moved months ago. Got fed up of waiting on the house insurance so went and bought a new one. 

Will finally be able to upload pictures again!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Hopefully soon, Jyllian!
> 
> I had an OB appointment yesterday. Still measuring a week ahead (although better than the 3 weeks I was measuring ahead previously), and baby is doing really nicely. He's wedged his head right down in my pelvis now, so he's very organised! He has a full head of hair, down to almost his shoulders. Crazy!

I'm so glad your appointment went well and that little man is doing well. Cannot wait to see a pic of all that hair! :D



Kirsty3051 said:


> 30 weeks. (Hopefully) 10 more to go! :happydance:

:yipee: Happy 30 weeks!!! Here is to another 10 :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

30 weeks already Kirsty :shock: Wow!

I feel like complete ass. Felt like I was for sure coming down with a cold Friday. My throat was getting sore and my body felt run down. Sure, enough I have been blessed with a full blown nasty sinus infection, but I think it could be something more as the chemist at work had the same thing all last week. I Googled and a basic sinus infection isn't contagious, so I'm thinking this is something viral. Going to call my doctor's office just to be safe. If all I can do is simply deal with it - sip warm broth, stay hydrated and rest - well then I've been doing just that so hoping this crap runs its course quickly. Now that we're done with work on the house I have been wanting to pack my bag, deep clean and keep things nice... but of course that's been near impossible lately with me feeling like death :growlmad: I drug my butt into work today, hoping I make it through...


----------



## cutieq

Jyllian, I'm so glad you're done with your renovations! Get some rest and hopefully you feel better.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Daphne, how are you and little Adam doing?! Hope you all are well! <3 Do you have a good routine down with him yet? I feel like I haven't talked to you in FOREVER!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Had my 30 week ultrasound at 1. Baby is measuring over 2 weeks ahead!! Looks like he's going to be a fatso like his brother :blush:

Fingers crossed it's nothing serious, Jyllian. :hugs:

Where is everybody? :brat:


----------



## Michellebelle

aidensmommy1 said:


> Daphne, how are you and little Adam doing?! Hope you all are well! <3 Do you have a good routine down with him yet? I feel like I haven't talked to you in FOREVER!

Mary, not too much longer until you find out if you're definitely having a girl! Do you know for sure when you'll find out?

Jyllian, I hope you start feeling better! I saw you FB post about wanting to feel better before he arrives.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Had my 30 week ultrasound at 1. Baby is measuring over 2 weeks ahead!! Looks like he's going to be a fatso like his brother :blush:
> 
> Fingers crossed it's nothing serious, Jyllian. :hugs:
> 
> Where is everybody? :brat:

Yay for healthy baby! Cannot wait to meet the little guy... will wait 10 more weeks though :D

Have you guys decided on a name yet and how is the house hunting going or isn't it?


----------



## Kirsty3051

WunnaBubba2 said:


> Yay for healthy baby! Cannot wait to meet the little guy... will wait 10 more weeks though :D
> 
> Have you guys decided on a name yet and how is the house hunting going or isn't it?

Our name is set. It's one we had picked out for Luca and forgot about :dohh: Reuben Thomas :) 

House hunting is in full swing. We've seen a few that we like online but can't arrange viewings until DH sorts out his schedule. I'll post some links at some point!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thanks Michelle... I was in a fould mood at work yesterday after hearing my coworker tell us his wife had this illness first, then he got it :saywhat: I was like waaaiiit a minute... All last week we were under the impression that it wasn't anything viral, but that it was simply an allergic thing from then clearing out their flooded basement. Um, no. If I had known his wife had it first, then he caught it, I would have made extra sure I stayed far away from him and anything he touched. I should have anyways as a precaution - stupid me - but it's just so very uncommon for people to fall ill in the summertime here... always allergy issues primarily. I'm slowly starting to feel better each day, making sure I stay hydrated and get extra rest by laying down for at least an hour after work :thumbup: It's just very annoying at this time especially, being so heavily pregnant trying to finish last moment things before giving birth, which could happen any day now really, and with my kids starting school next week and my daughter starts soccer that weekend this stupid cold is the last thing I need. I was hoping Cameron would come before all the madness began... but with me being so sick now I can't see myself giving birth feeling like this :nope: Ugh. I really hope my kids or OH don't get sick. If anyone thinks they are coming around my family when Cameron's here, even with the slightest sniffle, I am going to send them on their way.

I did manage to pack most of my hospital bag yesterday :thumbup: I still need to put some toiletries in it, as well as lounge clothing for OH and an outfit or two for me. Hoping I can get the kids to tackle the upstairs bathroom together this evening so that's all clean. I'd like to wipe down the kitchen cabinets, as they're pretty scummy, and put away some loose crap lying around the house. 

Kirsty that's great you and DH have found some houses! Can't wait to see! Love the name, so cute!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sounds like you're almost ready Jyllian. Did you manage to get all of your DIY stuff around the house done? I have bad baby brain, but remember you had to put doors up and things like that. 

We both love his name, which is something I can't say about Luca's :haha: I just agreed to it because we were running out of time.

It's been really difficult to find houses that don't need a tonne of work done. If I weren't pregnant, our choices would probably be a lot different. I know we won't have the time to get everything done with 2 babies under 1, so we need something that's basically ready to move in to.

House links:
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-52859228.html
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53857412.html

So far, they're the only 2 my husband will even consider. We've been given an online calculator to use, and our monthly mortgage repayments work out cheaper than what we're currently paying as rent :dohh:


Edit: We're only looking at houses that size because my husband runs his own business and needs 1 bedroom as a home office. We're not planning on having half a dozen babies.


----------



## froggyfrog

Ooooo, those are both really cute kirsty. The kitchen in the first one is gorgeous! But the second one has that cute little sun room, and a nice laundry room


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow I really love the inside and details of the first house and I love the outside look of the second but also like the inside as well! Very nice choices!

We did finish the inside projects at home - THANK GOODNESS. I mean, OH has yet to move the big safe over a bit next to the desk downstairs and also fix the siding outside but overall things are DONE. I have just been wanting to clean a bit and keep things tidy.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I love the first one. It's pretty much my dream kitchen, has a play room, a huge back garden, and best of all - an annexe that I can lock my husband in. We can't figure one of the pictures out. We're not sure if the family that currently live there have a bar inside their house or if it backs on to the kitchen? (picture 6) The primary school nearest that house also has a bad ofsted report. :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

To me, it appears that the line of stools are along a small bar area with it's own area on the opposite side with fridge and such, separate from the kitchen.


----------



## froggyfrog

It looks like it has its own bar. The fridge in the kitchen doesn't match the fridge behind the bar. That would be fun when hosting!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's what we were thinking. I'll let you all know when/if we view it. Neither of us drink so no idea what we'd end up doing with that space.


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe you could make it for tea and coffee? Or close off the window and use it as a half bath?


----------



## MamaBunny2

If you aren't wanting to do any renovating, I'd say definitely make it a little breakfast nook or something for sure! The room as a whole, if you're not sure what to do with it, may make for a nice play area for the kids perhaps?

*Edit* I see there's already a play area for the kids :dohh: Hmm... I'm sure you guys could think of something!


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, come on, Kirsty! You can have half a dozen kids, just go one bedroom higher for DH office! :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Don't! :rofl: 

I'm sure my uterus is already planning its escape after my DH mentioned having a 3rd


----------



## jumpingo

:ninja:those houses are gorgeous! makes me want to move to the UK and live in one!!:ninja:


----------



## startd

Woo! People came back!

Jyllian - I hope you feel better soon. Rest up - you can finish things another day. You're doing so well to still be working.

Kirsty - go see the houses and tell us what they're like in person!

I think I overdid it for the last few days. I'm having lots of BH contractions and I'm a bit sore. Oops.


----------



## Wishing1010

Make sure to rehydrate and rest up, Fi! Hope you feel better soon. :hug:

I really wish we could have another but I just can't go through the BP issues and almost losing the baby again. When Shelby's heart rate dropped...that was too much.


----------



## froggyfrog

So ya'll feel like your done kenna?


----------



## cutieq

Those houses are too cute!! 

We talk about a #2 but after considering daycare costs, it's doubtful! 

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm so anxious to know what they will say regarding progress, induction, etc.


----------



## mdscpa

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55d419e5dbf4d.gif

- on to your last TWW..... :dance:


https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z55d41bd004e1b.gif

- Did i miss your gender reveal? I feel like you were just 10 weeks the last time i checked in and now you're 17???? 3 more weeks til half-way.... :yipee:


Kirsty - love the houses.... I'd prefer the 6 bedroom though in preparation for your third... :D


----------



## laurac1988

Have a great appointment Dani x


----------



## Michellebelle

Popping in to say I hope everyone is doing well! So many of you are getting so close!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Omigosh Mary, I can't believe you're fast approaching the halfway mark!

Kirsty I agree with Daphne, the 6 bedroom is much more accommodating for a third child :winkwink:

Ooh Fi you sound like me. Overdoing it is no fun :nope: Rest up a bit!

Excited to hear how your appointment goes Dani! You seem to get more exciting news at yours than I do at mine :coffee:

AFM...

*38 weeks today!*
:shock: :shock: :shock:

​
I am feeling better, getting over this stupid sinus cold. Cameron has been pretty active, but his movements are more stiff and strong. Sometimes he really gets a good kick or punch in that feels too powerful for a newborn. He spent last night in bed kicking away on Daddy's back :laugh2: I nearly cried just thinking how moments like that are going to come to an end very soon... but I need to think about all of the amazing, special moments to come once he's here. I have a doctor appointment this afternoon (in about 5 1/2 hours, but who's counting?) and just feel like there is going to be absolutely no change from the last two weeks :nope: It's OK though, as I'm still feeling a bit under the weather and we also have yet to install the car seat base and put final items in the hospital bag. I'm just trying to enjoy these last weeks/days being pregnant and am looking forward to the excitement of his arrival and seeing OH love on our son <3


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck with your appoinments Dani and Jyllian.... 

Jylllian, you look beautiful as always and your bump has grown huge (maybe just my imagination) but really you are all bump..... Seeing bumps makes me miss mine. I cried earlier today when i opened the 3rd tri bump thread.... :cry:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww thanks Daphne :hugs: I hope I can come to terms with not having my bump anymore, but I will miss carrying Cameron around with me all the time and feeling his little movements :sad2: It's like I want to keep him mostly all to myself... but I also want to share all of him with OH. I mean, that IS why I got pregnant :dohh: He keeps saying how badly he wants to hold him. He's so so very anxious, it's sweet.


----------



## melewen

Wow! I'm not used to having to remember lots of posts to respond to on the bnb thread anymore :D

Kirsty I love those houses, especially the first one with the great kitchen. That bar thing is weird BUT you could always move in and kinda see how it fits in your flow and then fix it up into something that works for you later. It's not like a hideous kitchen or disastrous shower or anything so it could wait a bit I think. Dh and I are OBSESSED with home renos and are vaguely looking at slightly larger houses in the lower price range in this neighborhood a few streets away that have a higher ceiling on their going rates. That way we can Reno how we like and end up towards the ceiling having started lower! That's the plan at least :D we're super lucky that our cost of living and real estate are so low where we live. It's really crazy. 

Did the group B strep test bother any of you?! Or am I just being a wimp? My bum has been sore for days! Super sucky especially because I started perineal massage yesterday so I keep thinking it's made me sore and it's convincing me to not do it anymore.. But I will carry on! :haha: I've started with dates now too. Getting there! Once this assignment is a little more than halfway done I'll probably start with the rest of it all, EPO and whatnot

Daphne how is Adam?! Is dh gone yet? He's leaving to go home for a bit right?

Fi take it easy!! I know how easy it is to keep doing everything as before but we definitely have to relax these days.


----------



## cutieq

Cheryl, the test didn't bother me at all.


----------



## MamaBunny2

:saywhat: Girl, what did they do to your bum? That test didn't bother me one bit, it actually kinda tickled :blush: He just swabbed around my lady bits and bum and that was it :shrug:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was Googling "38 weeks pregnant" and this image showed up...

​
:rofl: Good grief I sure hope I don't look like that! Clearly altered, but funny :laugh2:


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> I was Googling "38 weeks pregnant" and this image showed up...
> 
> ​
> :rofl: Good grief I sure hope I don't look like that! Clearly altered, but funny :laugh2:


That's hilarious :rofl: ...and looks exactly how I'm feeling!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg what a belly! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

:shrug: I probably just tensed up because I don't like having all the procedurey stuff done! Weirdly the internal didn't bother me at all but I was doing hypnobabies for that!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Has anybody heard from Jess?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yep, she has been chatting on facebook with us when she has a free moment. Everything is going well!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cheryl I'd totally go through the Group B strep test over and over again without hesitation. Perhaps after two kids I'm just desensitized to things like that :shrug: :laugh2:

For those who aren't on FB... doctor appointment went well yesterday. 
​No changes to report :nope: Posterior cervix, no dilation or effacement. I measured spot on at 38. Doc said he lets his patients go to 41 weeks before induction. Hoping I go into labor on my own before that [-o&lt; I go back next Wednesday. Until anything changes I'm just doing little things here and there when I feel up to it and trying to beat this stupid cold.

Oh my gawwwwwd. Worst sleep ever last night! I tossed and turned throughout the night. OH was crowding me and asked me to scoot over even though I was alongside the edge of the bed :dohh: I think he's getting my cold and not feeling well :sad1: And then somewhere in there one of my son's feeder crickets for his lizards had made its way into our bedroom, right by the bed, and began chirping it's legs off :growlmad: OH swatted at the noise and it stopped for a bit... then I woke to more chirping, but it sounded like it was in the room just outside our bedroom. So on and off sleep through the night, I'm a bit tired and will def be needing some coffee today :coffee:

I put some final items in my hospital bag yesterday. Will just need to figure out one or two choices for an outfit to wear home and throw that, along with my toothbrush, in there last minute :thumbup: I asked my kids to tackle cleaning the full bath today for me and hopefully I will get to dusting the blinds and ceiling fans after work.


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry about the horrible night"s sleep, Jyllian. I hope you get some better rest tonight, maybe try to hit the hay earlier so you can catch up :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Looking good :thumbup:

Your OH looks like he's putting a smile on for the picture but just wants Cameron out already :haha:


----------



## MamaBunny2

LOL! Pretty much :laugh2:


----------



## Jrepp

I'm here.....kind of. I'm still trying to figure out life with a newborn and trying to get regular daily life stuff done. It's definitely harder than I anticipated but he is so worth it. We are both doing pretty good. I am cutting cows milk out of my diet for a few days to see if it helps Luke. We had a rough night a few days ago and I think milk is the culprit. He also appears to be allergic to something in pampers swaddlers because he had a diaper shaped rash on his tush that is almost gone since switching back to Huggies.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Jess he's so precious! I hope I won't have to eliminate anything from my diet... but won't hesitate to do so if necessary for Cameron. I can totally understand the adjustment and am not surprised at all that you aren't frequenting social media. I know I won't be on here, or probably FB, nearly as much once Cam arrives. I may try to make it a point to pop on at least twice a week if I can but no promises!


----------



## startd

Jess, he's gorgeous. The babies on here are so adorable!

Jyllian - I can't believe how close you are. Not long to go at all now! Are you feeling sorted?

I'm having a quiet weekend (OB gave me strict instructions to slow down - oops), and it is rather lovely. I still feel guilty when I'm not doing things though. I was going to start washing things this weekend, but we have quite overcast weather at the moment so I'll wait.


----------



## Wishing1010

I wish we could hang our wash out here! I love clothes and linens dried in the fresh air. But we will get fined by our neighborhood if we do so. So strange how different America is from other countries. 

Hope you keep up the rest, it can be so hard when you want to get everything ready! But your health is most important, and you still have some time left.


----------



## Kirsty3051

They fine you for hanging your washing out? 

I got 3 piles done yesterday because it's constant rain right up until Friday morning here now. No complaints here - I love it!


----------



## startd

Why on earth would you get fined for hanging out your washing?


----------



## mdscpa

Back home it's okay to hang them outside. Here it's not allowed as well. Neighbors can report you to the police.


----------



## Wishing1010

It is deemed "unsightly" and considered to be "trashy" to hang your wash. We are to use clothes dryers within our homes. Hanging clothes is seen just as bad as a yard that has too tall of grass, trash lying about, etc. We are so snobby over here!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's...interesting! We bought airers to use during winter and have a dryer for bedding. The first place we ever rented was a 1 bedroom flat, and there was a small garden out back with 2 washing lines for the block to share. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing1010

Where do you live again, Kirsty? I forget!!!

It's amazing how different our cultures our! I feel that America is quite wasteful. I love my country but we waste so much energy, food, etc. What we see as necessity is a commodity (or even seen as unnecessary) by many other parts of the world.


----------



## Kirsty3051

We live in the south west of the UK :) I'm from Italy and there, we just dry our washing wherever there's a space to do so :rofl: a lot of people hang their laundry over their balconies


----------



## Kirsty3051

The baby in my ticker got real creepy today. Also, "sleeping most of the time" is a lie.


----------



## mdscpa

Kirsty3051 said:


> The baby in my ticker got real creepy today. Also, "sleeping most of the time" is a lie.

:rofl: you tell me...


----------



## startd

You know nesting has kicked in when you feel it is important to clean your washing machine


----------



## melewen

Fi :rofl: I know how you feel! a few months back I spent hours sanitizing the fridge and dh came home to me cleaning the ceiling of the freezer one day.. The other day I saw a little mold on our washer and freaked (it's so humid here it seems like it's everywhere!) but I'm so tired these days I was like honeyyyyy.... Do something... :haha:

Kirsty I didn't know you were from Italy! How cool. We love it there and spent time in Florence on our honeymoon last year. My Italian is TERRIBLE though. Just awful

I plan on drying our diapers outside and I haven't heard of anyone in our city having complaints made on them.. Our neighbors are super cool too so I don't think it will be a problem! We have chickens across the street and we're all a little crunchy in this neighborhood I guess :)

I can't believe I'm a week from being early term.. Last Friday I got my huge assignment I've been nervous about for months and I worked all weekend. Working the next six days straight too I think to get everything done and it's definitely causing my pelvic pain to flare up but it will be worth it when it's all done! It's kinda funny trying to do photos for December right now.. One in the shot list was like "picture of snow angel" and I was like :saywhat: hahaha. I just want to get everything done before Leo decides to come on down! Heres hoping for some efficiency today and the rest of this week!

Oh and the nursery is nearly finished but still a few finishing touches. Can't wait to share!!


----------



## cutieq

Good luck Cheryl. I'm also trying to finish up full-time and part-time work and it's not easy. We can do it!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hope you both manage to get finished up before your babies decide they're coming out :thumbup: I love that my job doesn't require me to finish anything before I go on ML/quit. Although the huge amount of notice is a pain in the butt

Can't wait to see your nursery, Cheryl. I'm changing my mind on Reuben's at the moment. I want to pull everything out and buy a new furniture set. I liked the idea of white furniture with light blue and green bits. I might convince DH to pack away of his nursery and start again :blush:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Fi I have actually finished A LOT at home and feel even more ready for Cameron to come! My mom came over and with help from my son (DD was with her dad over the weekend) we scrubbed the kitchen and bathroom cabinets, got the bathroom floor scrubbed clean - my 75 year old mother was on her hands and knees in there! - cleaned and organized under the kitchen sink, cleaned the ceiling fan blades, hung a few small finishing trim pieces throughout the house, cleaned out a cabinet in the kitchen and moved appliances from the top of the fridge, cleaned the top of the fridge (it was NASTY) and the vent cover underneath... yuck! My son mopped ALL the hard flooring throughout the house and I hung some pictures up. Yesterday I sorted through all sorts of papers we had in a pile, organized mine and OH's filing containers, did some laundry and started to clean windows. Phew! I haven't cleaned my washing machine, however :laugh2: but... I do want to pull the fridge out and clean behind it good.

Girls that's so unheard of here... being fined for hanging your laundry outside. But, I could actually see that being enforced in some of the "upper class" snooty neighborhoods in my town.

For those of you on Facebook and in our little chat group, I added NurseGinger in so be sure to introduce/re-introduce yourself! She's like a week behind me and hasn't been on BnB since shortly after getting her :bfp:


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so excited to see all of these babies come in the next few weeks! I clean my washing machine every couple of weeks, that's the downfall of a front loader though. They require a lot of maintenance.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just need to clean around/under mine. OH said he would hang wire shelving above the washer/dryer for me on one of his days off which will be nice for setting the detergent, softener and such on so I can organize my cleaning supplies in a spot down there as well.


----------



## startd

Jyllian, you have been busy

Cheryl, did you manage to make a snow angel? Hahaha, I didn't realise you were a miracle worker

My tolerance for clients at work is diminishing rapidly


----------



## melewen

Fi I'm the same!! I'm like don't you see how little I care?!? The big clients are super cool actually so no actual snow angels required :rofl: but my other smaller clients of course act like they're my big clients, pay me much less, and are super demanding and ungrateful! Did I tell you my former business partner asked if I NEEDED to take ML?! That was when I was like I don't think this is going to be a beneficial relationship any longer.. Lol. The irony is she is one of those women who always has such bad symptoms and pain and was on bed rest from like five months when she had her kids. And she is literally asking me if I can do a photo shoot out of state at like 39 weeks. No ma'am.


----------



## melewen

Oh and found out at my appointment today I'm not dilated but about 40% effaced! I know that doesn't really mean much but last week my cervix was 0%, and it's just kinda cool to know my body like... Knows what's about to happen. Obviously! It knows far more than I do :) but still!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy single digit countdown to you Jyllian and Dani!!!!!! Can't wait to see more babies in here.... :dance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yes Cheryl, you should of course be more than willing to take a job out of state at the very end of your pregnancy :dohh: Seriously? What is that lady thinking?!

As of now I'm officially the most pregnant I've ever been. I have my DD at 38+6, my water breaking at about 1am then delivery at around 6:30am. Looks like Cameron is super snug in there! I feel pretty good actually... just really wanting to give OH his son already. I know he's super anxiously awaiting to see and snuggle his lil man.


----------



## startd

Cheryl, your former business partner sounds like a goose. It's so true about the clients though. It's always the small ones who are the most demanding. Nice work on the 40% effacement too!

Jyllian, congratulations on your single digit countdown!

So tired today... I had to work late last night and then had trouble falling asleep and staying asleep.


----------



## startd

50 days to go...


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Kirsty*
I love those names!!!!! Luca and Reuben go well together. 
I'm also totally in love with the 1st house! Just so much charm in it and if I could I would live in that one :D 
If you buy it have us over okay? :haha:

*Fi*
Hope you feel a bt more rested! How is your nursery coming along and names for little man or did I miss something/forget?

Don't nest too hard. We run spin cycles with warm water on our washing machine so luckily it washes itself hahah

*Chelsea*
How are you? Haven't been on here in a while so haven't heard from you. Hope you are doing well and that your plans are coming along nicely for your shower?

*Michelle*
Hope you are doing well :hugs:

*Jyllian*
Looking great as always, cannot wait for your next bumpdate pic

Good luck at your appointment later

*Kenna*
:saywhat: I cannot believe you cannot hang laundry outside. In South Africa we have load shedding where we get scheduled periods per day without electricity because our lovely goverment F*cked up (too much detail to explain that), anyway we are suppose to work sparingly with electricity to try and avoid the outages... not being able to hang laundry out is a real waste!

*Cheryl*
I cannot wait to see the finished product of Leo's nursery.

Good luck in getting your work done and then rest up!


----------



## mdscpa

:wohoo: Happy 50 days left, Fi... It's gonna get faster....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

AFM:

Matthew has outgrown his fussy in the evening phase so no more crying with no reason.

I have been struggling for 2 weeks to get him to take a bottle in early preparation for when I return to work and have tried various expensive and cheap bottles and teats. He gagged on them all. I finally decided to make one last purchase yesterday and bought the Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature bottles and my little man latched immediately :dance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: I am so relieved because now I can relax knowing feedings will be easy for daddy once I return to work

Sleep wise, I would nurse and do nappy change etc for about 30 mins as he only takes one boob for 10-15 mins and then sleep for 1hr 30 mins to be awake again as he feeds every 2 hours still. Here and there I'm getting 3 hour sleeps from him but that is early in the night aka too early for me to go to bed :haha: Last night though he slept from 01h00 am till 03h30 which was awesome!!!! Probably won't happen again hahah

In general we are doing good and I bought a carrier yesterday. Shopping was so much fun while wearing him. Everytime hubby says he is going to the shop now I'm like... wait for us because I want to wear the baby :rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey pam!! All plans are coming together great! My mom has taken over, and I am letting her! Although she is beginning to drive me a little crazy over napkins. she took an hour to pick out a pattern, then found out they only can ship one pack. The world is going to end! lol. I'm thankful for her though. We have also come up with another fundraiser as well. I bought a 1000 piece puzzle, and I'm going to divide up the pieces and send them to family and friends to set up at work or church ect. People can pay 5 dollars a piece and sign the back with their name or a message. I will then collect all of the pieces and frame the puzzle to hang above the crib. It's a way to reach out past friends and family.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW!!! I love the puzzle idea!!!!!!

Happy to hear all is going well... hope the napkins get sorted so that the world doesn't end as I want to see your BFP first!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Has anyone heard from Mary? I'm not friends wither her on FB, so not sure if she's been posting there. I hope she's doing well! 

I've been over on the BFP thread, but I'm currently testing out the hcg trigger in my system. I'm hoping in a few days I'll have a true BFP and can head back over here again!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Mary is doing good and finds out gender on 1st of September :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay for 50 days left Fi! I agree, it's gonna go fast... but then it's gonna slooooooooow down at the very end lol

Pam that's awesome Matthew hasn't been fussy! FX! And yay for the bottle! :happydance: You're doing amazing!

Chelsea omg I love the puzzle idea! So unique and special!

Michelle we can't wait to have you officially back over here!

AFM...

*39 weeks today!*

 ​
Feeling really good, actually. Anxious for my appointment this afternoon but not holding my breath. I'm sure the doctor will say nothing's changed since last week. I really hope I won't have to be induced :sad1: I like the thrill of not knowing when or where I will go into labor and would prefer it to happen on its own... but, however it happens is how it will be. Nothing I can do about it and as long as Cameron is healthy and I'm OK it will be just fine! My bag is packed, house is remaining clean with the help of my amazing little family and my mother and I just feel ready for this :bodyb: OH and I decided to DTD last night to possibly kind of help things along (and also, well, because we felt the urge :blush:) and it resulted in me running to the toilet numerous times with explosive diarrhea :dohh: Talk about getting the sh*t f*cked outta you :rofl:


----------



## mdscpa

:thumbup: with :sex: Jyllian but sorry about the diarrhea though. You're almost there like really there..... Remember, we agreed than no one should follow Pam's lead being over over due... :rofl:

Have you feeling any contractions yet? Or stong BH?

Love your pic.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've had three strong BH today so far since early this morning. They happen more frequently throughout the day now, as well as cramping, sharp pains and discomfort for about a week now I've noticed. I don't recall experiencing any of this before! :shrug:


----------



## startd

Jyllian - you look fantastic. Hopefully these are all good signs that your body is getting ready. I hope the OB appointment goes well

Pam - glad you found a bottle for Matthew. When do you need to go back to work? He's so gorgeous! I'm looking forward to testing out our carrier too

Daphne - I hope things are going well for you

Cheryl - put up pictures of your nursery!

Kirsty - any updates on the house?

Kenna - apart from the laundry, how are things going?

Michelle - fingers are crossed for you!

Chelsea - the puzzle sounds like a great idea, and lovely that your mum is so excited

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM - I get to work from home this afternoon, and I have tomorrow off, which I am very excited about. My DH arrives home tomorrow from his last work travel before the baby. Woohoo! I'll post pictures of the nursery over the weekend.


----------



## melewen

:sex: really DTD for Jyllian I think! :rofl:

Michelle we can't wait to have you officially back either! I have very high hopes for this cycle :)

Fi i can't wait to! I just want to finish up one or two more things since we got the mobile the other day!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 33 weeks, Fi..... :dance: Very close to pre-term stage now....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Jyllian - you look fantastic. Hopefully these are all good signs that your body is getting ready. I hope the OB appointment goes well
> 
> Pam - glad you found a bottle for Matthew. When do you need to go back to work? He's so gorgeous! I'm looking forward to testing out our carrier too
> 
> AFM - I get to work from home this afternoon, and I have tomorrow off, which I am very excited about. My DH arrives home tomorrow from his last work travel before the baby. Woohoo! I'll post pictures of the nursery over the weekend.

I start back on November 2nd... I know still lots of time but if he isn't taking the bottle now nothing will change when he is older. He latched once on the damn bottle and now struggles a bit again and gags. I know he latched on it and drank from it so I'm going to stick with it. He needs to take it eventually! 

Cannot wait to see your nursery and enjoy the time off. Take advantage to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Kirsty3051

startd said:


> Kirsty - any updates on the house?
> 
> AFM - I get to work from home this afternoon, and I have tomorrow off, which I am very excited about. My DH arrives home tomorrow from his last work travel before the baby. Woohoo! I'll post pictures of the nursery over the weekend.

No updates on the house yet. My husband went and viewed one by himself but said it needed quite a bit of work done, so has ruled it out. The clutch on my car went yesterday so we're pulling a chunk of money out of our savings that would of went towards decorating :dohh: 

Can't wait to see your nursery pics! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Speaking of nurseries - Eden's is almost done! I blogged about it 
https://weforgotthesperm.wordpress.com/2015/08/14/getting-the-nursery-ready/


----------



## Kirsty3051

LOVE your nursery! I'm not a huge fan of pink but that's freaking adorable. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that a willy doesn't appear at your next scan! Although by the looks of it, I'm sure Amy wouldn't mind decorating again :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Ah no we had it confirmed twice. The first scan was 3D so we sw eeeeverything and then checked again at 21 weeks and she's still a girl  
We wanted to gof or pink, but not too pink. I reckon we've got the balance


----------



## cutieq

Pam, have you tried to let hubs give the bottle with you not in the room or the house? Maybe Matthew is like "why would I take that bottle when your boob is right there?" They can also smell you and you the breastmilk. Just a thought!

Found this: Babies who are breastfed come to mom expecting to be put to the breast and may become increasingly frustrated when that boobie doesn't appear. A dad, grandma, or family friend will likely have a lot more success getting baby to eat from a bottle. Your best bet -- after Dad -- is to try to find someone who has bottlefed a baby before. It might also be necessary for Mom to leave the room entirely.


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's interesting to know :) Luca fed fine from a bottle when he couldn't latch, but has been a pain in the bum since. He takes it fine from DH when I'm not in but kicks up a stink if I try! :wacko:


----------



## startd

Pam - I don't know if it would help, but you can download the book "The Discontented Little Baby" and it talks quite a bit about helping babies with bottle feeding and regulating the flow so they don't gag. November is still a bit away, but I'm sure it will feel like it flies by!

Cheryl - We had fun playing with mobiles the other day. We've got some things to pop up on the walls, then we're basically done.

Kirsty - I was so frustrated in our last house hunting process, but so glad we got held up a few times as I absolutely love where we are now. I hope the same thing happens for you!

Laura - the nursery looks gorgeous! Such a lovely balance of being girly without being too over the top. I bet it feels a lot more real now!


----------



## startd

Baby boy clothes are so much cooler than adult clothes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Ooh fi show us your nursery!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 32 weeks, Kirsty... Only 8 weeks to go!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks :) apart from changing around a few bits in the nursery, I think we're set! 

Didn't update here but we're picking up the new car over the next week or 2. The woman that's selling it has to send off some paperwork before we can bring it home because it's still registered under a private plate. :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

For those who don't know already...

Cameron Joseph was born on August 27th at 4:41am weighing 9 pounds and 21 inches long!

​
9 POUNDS :shock: I would have never ever thought that was possible! We are on cloud nine! Spent our first day/night home now and are adjusting to life with a newborn, which is going fairly smooth. Cameron fits right into the family. He is a generally well tempered baby and is nursing regularly which is absolutely a dream for me! OH has been AMAZING, like he's done this before... I have a whole new love and adoration for him. Will pop on when I can. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats! He is so cute and all of you look great! I've loved seeing all the photos you posted on Facebook too!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I had no idea you'd had him! Congrats to you and OH :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Oh wow!!! Congrats jyllian!! He is so cute! 9 lbs wow!


----------



## mdscpa

Wow!!!!! Huge congrats!!!! He's so adorable..... :thumbup: for 9 lb'er.... I think he got your eyes..... :D


----------



## startd

CONGRATULATIONS Jyllian! That is wonderful news. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## startd

Happy 32 weeks Kirsty, and congratulations on the car purchase!


----------



## jumpingo

welcome to the world Cameron!!!:yipee::yipee:

congrats Mama!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 37 weeks (early "full" term) Cheryl... :dance:

Happy 23 weeks, Laurac.... just a week shy til V-day!!!! :yipee:


----------



## melewen

Thanks daphne :) this is a big one!


----------



## mdscpa

And a big bump i supposed.... Missed all your bump pics, gif and veggie/fruit gif.... :D


----------



## froggyfrog

In just a few weeks we will meet baby q and leo!!! 

I set up my go fund me account on Saturday, and already have 650 dollars!!


----------



## melewen

Aw yeah daphne I have been mostly posting on Facebook! My late prego fatigue is translating to trying to remember to post things on bnb lol


----------



## startd

froggyfrog said:


> In just a few weeks we will meet baby q and leo!!!
> 
> I set up my go fund me account on Saturday, and already have 650 dollars!!

That's fantastic! I hope you reach your target


----------



## startd

Wow - happy 37 weeks Cheryl!

Daphne - how are things going for you?


----------



## mdscpa

startd said:


> Wow - happy 37 weeks Cheryl!
> 
> Daphne - how are things going for you?

 
Have posted below yesterday on my journal so i'm gonna try and share it here as well. :D So far so good.... Thanks

Been a long time since i updated here i just remembered that i have not mentioned you all about Adam's pedia visit. He already got his 2nd immunization which made me so sad because he cried his lungs out more so when we got home. I just thought it's for his own good. He's already measuring 25 inches and weighing 14 lbs, double his birth weight. The pedia who is also from our home country thought Adam's too big at 2 months. She said he looks like a 6-month old baby. Told her since birth he was already big :haha: She asked what do we feed him (she knows i'm breastfeeding) and DH immediately told her Al Baik (like KFC) :rofl:


https://i.imgur.com/e10ntoJ.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

That is great on the funds Chelsea!! 

Adam is doing well Daphne! Glad all is going good :D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Oooh before I forget to post it... little man was 8 weeks old yesterday :D

He seems to like the camera because when I hold my phone over him for pics he always looks straight at it. Great seeing that he was so camera shy while in utero - I could never catch his movements on video etc.

https://i.imgur.com/YoEC8Mxl.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh happy 8 weeks


----------



## startd

Daphne, I'm so glad he's doing well

Pam - I can't believe he's 8 weeks! He is extremely cute

Day 2 of sore throat and headache. Quite annoying.


----------



## Michellebelle

Officially joining this thread again! I got my hcg levels checked this morning and they were 129 at 13dpo. I go back on Friday to test again!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Michelle that's AMAZING news!!! Congrats and welcome back, I know I speak for all the ladies when I say we are ecstatic to officially have you back! :hugs:

AFM...

Today is my DUE DATE! But as we all know, Cameron got the memo and arrived 6 days early :winkwink:

​
I just wouldn't have felt complete unless I finished the final weekly bumpdate!

My apologies for being MIA but I figured I would be once Cam arrived. Things are great, Cameron is an amazing baby, breastfeeding is going so well and is just such an amazing experience and I absolutely love sharing all of this with OH, who has been a gem - so helpful, considerate, caring and an EXCELLENT daddy!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks so much Jyllian!

And I'm so happy things are going so well with Cameron!


----------



## melewen

Those are amazing numbers Michelle!! So excited for you and happy to have you back :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Nice to have you back with a :bfp: Michelle... Great numbers....

Jyllian you look fab.... And little Mr. Nice Guy look so handsome.... Happy 1 week Cameron.... 

Cheryl, you're next.... :D

Mary - how are you? Did you have your scan yet? :D


AFM, Adam's 12 weeks today.... And this is what he loves to do when awake.

https://i.imgur.com/ZQFNIuL.jpg


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome back Michelle


----------



## Kirsty3051

Michellebelle said:


> Officially joining this thread again! I got my hcg levels checked this morning and they were 129 at 13dpo. I go back on Friday to test again!

Welcome back :) and congrats!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Michelle!!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks everyone! I'm really nervous about hearing tomorrow's results. If they are doubled, then I feel like I can relax a bit.


----------



## startd

Michelle - that's fantastic news! Welcome back!

Jyllian - you look fabulous, and Cameron is such a cutie. I'm glad to hear things are going well

Daphne - I cannot believe Adam is 12 weeks now. That's flown past.


----------



## startd

Some nursery pictures as promised...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## startd

Another one - I can't work out how to do more than one picture at a time sorry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## startd

More happy animals
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## startd

Last one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Ooh fi that's so cute! I almost got the exact same changing pad cover!


----------



## Michellebelle

The nursery looks so cute! You did a great job with it. I love love love the wall with the giraffe.


----------



## melewen

Michelle when is your appointment tomorrow? I'm going to be anxiously awaiting your results! :D


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll get blood drawn around 8:30, but then won't hear the results until sometime this afternoon. 

I'm sooooo excited about a three-day weekend and being able to relax!


----------



## Michellebelle

13 dpo - 129
15 dpo - 273 (edited to say 273.. I had 173 here before..oops)

So a little more than doubled! Hopefully that means good things for this pregnancy. I go back in a week to get levels checked again.


----------



## startd

Thanks Michelle and Cheryl

Michelle - that's great news. Fingers are firmly crossed for you!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Fi*
I love the nursery!! That wall is amazing :D

*Michelle*
Welcome back :dance: Your numbers are going great!! Are you going for more blood tests?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks! I go back next Friday for another blood test. Hoping things are great and that we'll move to scans after that.


----------



## mdscpa

Yay for great numbers Michelle... Looking forward to your next beta..... :dance:

Happy 38 Weeks, Cheryl..... It's time for Leo's arrival... :haha:

Happy V-day, Laura...... :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hi ladies :hi:

Just popping in to check that you are all still doing well :hugs:


----------



## melewen

I can't believe it daphne! I say that a lot but it still totally shocks me that I managed to get to 38 weeks and it's time for him to come out! Could be any day now.. Though I have a feeling he will wait another week! How is Adam?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! Happy 38 weeks!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Wooo! 38 weeks!!! So close now!

Fi, I love your nursery!!!!


----------



## melewen

Ahh Michelle I was wondering about your numbers! I was like 173... That didn't double. Haha! But I was pretty sure it was a typo since you were so relaxed. That's an awesome doubling time!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yeah for 38 Weeks Cheryl!!!! So you are currently on our labor watch :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

melewen said:


> Ahh Michelle I was wondering about your numbers! I was like 173... That didn't double. Haha! But I was pretty sure it was a typo since you were so relaxed. That's an awesome doubling time!!

Haha, yes! When I saw my mistake, I thought.... They must think I'm crazy :haha:


----------



## melewen

I very well could be Pam! I'm definitely analyzing things more closely these days.. OB appt today, we will see if things have progressed any in the cervix department!

Michelle when will you have your first scan?


----------



## Michellebelle

It depends how my numbers on Friday are, but I'm hoping the following Thursday or Friday! I'd love to be able to give family some good news! I've been holding out saying anything yet, and am trying to wait for the scan.


----------



## startd

So exciting Michelle

Any updates from your OB appointment Cheryl?

I just had one - 3/5ths engaged, about 2.3kg, all measurements on track (except his long feet!), and chubby cheeks.


----------



## mdscpa

Happy half-way Mary!!!!! How are you?

Can't wait for your next beta Michelle.... FX for awesome numbers and hopefully you get an early scan.... 

Almost there Fi.... :dance:

Cheryl, how did your appointment go? Adam's great and growing big... :D 

Update about my work, i finally talked to my employer and tendered my resignation already he insisted that i go back to work starting october with a new contract and a raise but told him i can't because no one will take care of Adam he agreed later on and is now processing my Final Exit papers. As for Adam's passport, we are still waiting to hear from the embassy it's been exactly 1 month today since we applied. FX his passport and other papers will be here soon so DH can apply for his vacation and we go back home together hopefully next month..... Can't wait for him to finally meet the family.

Here he is yesterday, he mimics the tongue out and it's really cute seeing how small his tongue is :haha: Oh, and for the first time he laughed last night when we're preparing him for his bath. It's just one time though... Have to capture it on video when he does it more often. 

https://i.imgur.com/psU6qBG.jpg


----------



## froggyfrog

He is do cute daphne! His eyes are so pretty! !


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Chelsea... We're still debating whose eyes is it.... :haha:


----------



## melewen

Not much change at the doc, still 1cm and now 60% effaced. I wish I could replicate whatever got me 1cm a couple weeks ago! But I don't think it works like that :haha: she set a scan for next week to check fluid and size etc which I'm not honestly super stoked about. I'll be fine if he looks average but if the tech says she thinks he's big it's just another reason they could try to induce me etc. bleh! But it will be awesome to see Leo a few days in advance :) I had tons of BH last night.. I might have before but during the appointment she was palpating my belly and was like "ha! You're having a contraction!" I always thought the bump had to get hard way high up and had thought it was just baby pushing himself against the side of my bump but no! Those are apparently BH.. And I noticed them a ton last night. I have a feeling Leo will come just a little early but we will see

Fi that sounds good! They don't tell me how engaged he is over here, is that consider station..?

Daphne he is soooo cute! Love the little tongue, so sweet. Fx the passport comes in soon so you can travel back home!


----------



## mdscpa

FX you won't need the induction.... Have a feeling Leo will arrive next week..... :dance: You are really close... :D


----------



## froggyfrog

Cheryl, what diffuser and oils are you using? I'll be shopping around soon and want one that is not overpowering, but I don't want a diffuser that I have to be right up on just to smell it


----------



## melewen

Daphne that's what I think too! I'm starting my "come out baby" hypnobabies track this Saturday. My friend who seems weirdly intuitive says she thinks next Thursday and I'm thinking Friday/Saturday but again it might be wishful thinking :) I would not be shocked at all if he came the 22nd though because I've always had a weird "thing" with that date, but he seems pretty ready! 

Chelsey (that's how you spell it right?), so far we only use lavender when I'm trying to relax, do hypnobabies, and sleep. I'll link the diffuser we have. It's pretty good but I find if its been a couple times since I filled it it's not that strong. I got one sort of randomly and didn't want to spend much til I knew I liked it. I'm starting clary sage this weekend which is known for starting contractions and can induce labor! Only if baby is ready of course!


----------



## froggyfrog

Also, hypnobabies only seems to have tracks for fertility that focus on your cycle. I am looking for something that focuses more on ivf, any suggestions for another program?


----------



## melewen

Yes! Bree Taylor molyneaux is amazing. You can find her albums on iTunes. I used her fertility albums and early pregnancy to help release fears I had with loss etc. she has IVF albums too. I loved her stuff and wished she had more of a structured hypnobirthing program. I think she teaches hypnobabies in Australia 

Here's the diffuser, for some reason I thought it was cheaper than it is. I wish it had a timer so I could run it for a little when I'm going to sleep! But overall happy with it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V...l+diffuser&dpPl=1&dpID=31XUZsyhumL&ref=plSrch


----------



## froggyfrog

Is there a specific reason you couldn't run it at night? I read that it's a cold diffuser. I don't mind paying a little more if I know it works well, because I know I will get my money's worth! And I see it has a 2 year warranty so that's good.


----------



## startd

Daphne, Adam is gorgeous. You must be so ready for him to meet family!

Cheryl, you are so close! Great news about effacement. Fingers are crossed for you.

I'm at 35 weeks today - 35 days to go!


----------



## melewen

Woohoo! Happy 35 weeks fi!

Chelsey I could run it at night but I'd prefer a sleep timer you know? So it's not running ALL night basically 

So we took our pup to the vet today and the lady at the front was like its a boy right? And the other receptionist was like, ooh she always knows, and when you'll go into labor too! So she made me stand up and turn around and she was like Oooh girl he is low, I think early next week or even this weekend!

So..... There's that.......

Haha!


----------



## mdscpa

That's cool.... Now we wait if she's still right this time... :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Asking for some good thoughts. My hcg started out fine, but looks like over the last week not so good. I go back on Monday for a redraw.

13 dpo - 129
15 dpo - 273
22 dpo - 659


----------



## melewen

:/ fx for good news Michelle! :hugs:


----------



## startd

Fingers are crossed for you Michelle!


----------



## mdscpa

FX all is good Michelle.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm only 3 months old and i already lost lots of hair... New ones growing though.

https://i.imgur.com/wGLuBUZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1VafZG5.jpg


----------



## startd

He is very cute Daphne! Did you receive his passport?

I'm so tired at the moment. Could happily just sleep and read today. Normally I bustle round trying to do lots of things but today I just can't be bothered


----------



## Michellebelle

I just started having a little spotting. :( worried this may be it for this pregnancy.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Fi. Sorry you're feeling tired. It could be because your LO is sending you signals that he's taking more of your energy and you need to rest up. Did you start you leave already? Sorry if i missed that.

Michelle - i'm praying for you that this is just an old blood from implantation... Few ladies here had spotting and they are all good.


So DH asked his sister to find his picture when he was less than 2 years old coz he remembered he was also bald that time :haha: He got a copy of the picture this morning, check out the comparison... Adam looks exactly like his dad but i think he got my nose....:haha: At least he got something from me :lol:

https://i.imgur.com/iQTw5id.jpg


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Daphne. I'm keeping my fx.

And I just can't get over how cute Adam is!


----------



## melewen

Michelle any changes?

Adam is so adorable daphne. I wish I had some newborn pictures or DH but his 3 month-ish pictures are so cute. He was so roly poly though! I've heard babies look a ton like dad in the first months


----------



## Michellebelle

Still some light brown spotting. I'm going to call the on call nurse and see what she says. We shall see.


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Cheryl. I don't have a newborn pic as well so i can't compare what i looked like before i did send that pic to my mom and she said he really looks like his dad. I heard about it also and it's something we're looking forward to whether he'll be more like his dad or me :haha: He did get my ear pit and blood group though. :D

FX Michelle. Praying your little bean keeps on holding.


----------



## mdscpa

This poor toddler got scared with her own shadow. Wonder what scares Adam. 

https://www.facebook.com/mike.jacobs.988/videos/10204876322933209/


----------



## laurac1988

Oh that video is amazing!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies! So much to catch up on!! 

Daphne - Adam is adorable. I think he looks like a combination of the two of you.

Michelle - I hope that everything is okay! I'll say a quick prayer for you.

Chelsea - Gah, it's getting closer and closer! I can't wait for you to start IVF and have a baby!! I really really wish you would get on facebook and join our little group there.

AFM: Luke is doing pretty good. I can't believe he is already 6 weeks old! We found out that he has lip and tongue ties that may be why we are having issues with breast feeding, but we can't get them cut until he goes to hematology to make sure he doesn't have my platelet disorder. We are still waiting to have him circumcised for the same reason. We are still struggling with feeding, but he is doing such an amazing job anyways.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys. The spotting seems to have mostly gone away, but I'm prepared for it to come back. I go this morning for a blood redraw and I'm really praying for some good news.


----------



## Michellebelle

Jess, I hope Luke is healthy and you guys can get those things taken care of quickly! It's great that he's doing so well otherwise!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> It depends how my numbers on Friday are, but I'm hoping the following Thursday or Friday! I'd love to be able to give family some good news! I've been holding out saying anything yet, and am trying to wait for the scan.




startd said:


> So exciting Michelle
> 
> Any updates from your OB appointment Cheryl?
> 
> I just had one - 3/5ths engaged, about 2.3kg, all measurements on track (except his long feet!), and chubby cheeks.

Glad you are well!!



melewen said:


> Daphne that's what I think too! I'm starting my "come out baby" hypnobabies track this Saturday. My friend who seems weirdly intuitive says she thinks next Thursday and I'm thinking Friday/Saturday but again it might be wishful thinking :) I would not be shocked at all if he came the 22nd though because I've always had a weird "thing" with that date, but he seems pretty ready!
> 
> Chelsey (that's how you spell it right?), so far we only use lavender when I'm trying to relax, do hypnobabies, and sleep. I'll link the diffuser we have. It's pretty good but I find if its been a couple times since I filled it it's not that strong. I got one sort of randomly and didn't want to spend much til I knew I liked it. I'm starting clary sage this weekend which is known for starting contractions and can induce labor! Only if baby is ready of course!

Wohoo come on baby!! Waiting for babies reminds me of waiting for people to pee on sticks :haha:



Michellebelle said:


> Asking for some good thoughts. My hcg started out fine, but looks like over the last week not so good. I go back on Monday for a redraw.
> 
> 13 dpo - 129
> 15 dpo - 273
> 22 dpo - 659

Hugs and prayers to you hun wit a side of sticky rainbow vibes :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks guys. The spotting seems to have mostly gone away, but I'm prepared for it to come back. I go this morning for a blood redraw and I'm really praying for some good news.

FX for great news!! :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

What time is your appointment michelle? I'm stalking today waiting for an update. I bet the spotting was just old ib! Especially since it's brown! I said a prayer for you!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck with your results, Michelle. Hope everything turns out okay :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the support! However it looks like I'll be back to TTC. My hcg dropped to 230 today, so I'm going to miscarry. Hopefully third pregnancy is the charm!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm so sorry michelle :( how frustrating! I'm sending positive thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Michelle xxxx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sorry to hear that :( x


----------



## startd

I'm so sorry Michelle! Fingers crossed for third time lucky


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the support! My RE thinks it was probably just bad luck twice in a row, but we're going to sit down for a consultation in a couple of weeks to see if we want to do any testing and talk about next steps.


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh no, Michelle. I am so very sorry, hun. Absolutely unfair. Many prayers for a sticky third bean and nothing but happiness. :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

:hugs:


----------



## melewen

:hugs: so sorry Michelle. You have such a great attitude


----------



## Wishing1010

Time for baby watch for Cheryl!!! Cannot wait to meet Leo!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Michelle... :hugs:

Cheryl, any news yet? Happy 39 weeks....


----------



## melewen

Have an appointment and ultrasound today so I'll update with news then! I have a feeling he will come by his due date but otherwise still relaxed over here :D


----------



## startd

Keep us updated Cheryl!


----------



## mdscpa

We did a little photo shoot last night and it wasn't easy can't make Adam smile when no one is in front of him. We did get a couple of good shots and sent one picture to my family as they needed it in preparation for my dad's birthday. :D


*~ Meet Our Small Family ~


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/mAq3lHN.jpg​



~ Here's another comparison of Adam and DH this is really close  ~


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/JQGAXBO.jpg​
*​


----------



## laurac1988

Gorgeous pics


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Laura.... How are you feeling today? I'm getting excited for your 4D... :dance:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm feeling great actually! Which is a change from the last few days or weeks. For the first time in ages I just feel fine!


----------



## mdscpa

Hope it stays that way until you meet your little girl.... :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Awe so cute, Daphne!!!

Cannot wait to see your 4D scan, Laura!


----------



## startd

Great pictures Daphne!

Laura - I can't wait to see your 4 D pictures!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 36 Weeks, Fi.... Only 1 week til full-term. :dance:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks for the support! However it looks like I'll be back to TTC. My hcg dropped to 230 today, so I'm going to miscarry. Hopefully third pregnancy is the charm!

:cry: I'm so sorry Michelle! Life is not fair and I wish I could change it for you!! Again so sorry hun



mdscpa said:


> We did a little photo shoot last night and it wasn't easy can't make Adam smile when no one is in front of him. We did get a couple of good shots and sent one picture to my family as they needed it in preparation for my dad's birthday. :D
> 
> 
> *~ Meet Our Small Family ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/mAq3lHN.jpg​
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Here's another comparison of Adam and DH this is really close  ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/JQGAXBO.jpg​
> *​

You guys look great!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Cheryl, any news yet? You're almost 40 weeks!!!! Can't believe Leo's still not here.... :D


----------



## melewen

Ha! I'm actually having a lot of anxiety about labor lately. I'm 40 weeks today according to my OB but of course I know exactly when i ovulated and I'm truly 40 weeks on Wednesday. They mentioned induction at the last appointment which would happen at 41+3. I've been obsessing the whole week about whether or not they would let me change my EDD based on my actual chart which we all know is so much more accurate than LMP, so I could go the full 41+3, rather than not even making it a full 41. That being said I feel both like leo is coming soon and... Never?! How is that possible? :rofl: but a few days ago I hadn't made much progress at OB and seems like he had disengaged but had gotten in the perfect position for birth. Then a couple days ago he flipped posterior!!! I have spent probably 10-15 minutes a day for the last 4 months doing spinning babies exercises to encourage optimal positioning, I never lean back in the couch, and I sit on the ball all the time.. And still?! I know that if he turned this late this easily he can do it again but i just felt deflated. I think he MIGHT have flipped last night but he's being kind of quiet this morning so not sure. He's so big these days it's hard to totally tell what is a back and what is a big ole hip if he's not moving much. Anyway, all of this would be fine BUT natural birth is so important to me. You all know that, and I calculated the other day I think I have probably spent close to 200 hours preparing for natural birth, not counting time spent doing yoga and going to the chiropractor and doula and all that. I know of course that we have to be flexible but I also feel like I would be upset if I ended up induced early for no real medical reason just because I sort of ignored my intuition midway through the pregnancy and stayed with my OB. I love her as a person and she's been my gyno for like 12 years (!!!) but she is definitely not nearly as natural and open minded as I need to support the choices I would like to make for our birth. We'll see what happens this week though. At our last scan everything looked great in terms of fluid and babys size and growth so hopefully she will be open to moving my dates back a bit. We have talked for nine months about how I got pregnant on New Year's Eve! But anyway, I just have so much anxiety thinking about having to possibly be induced and then it's like.. A huge portion of inductions lead to surgeries that are only medically necessary because of the inductions and even if not that, inductions are much more likely to need an epidural and that's more likely to lead to other interventions and all of that is more likely to cause breastfeeding problems and I know of COURSE that is no given and tons and tons of women have no problem at all after any of these things (my mom had two c/s and BF'ed us with like zero issues. She's like, I don't understand why you're even reading about BFing, it's just natural.. Lol!) but.. Am I making sense? Bleh. I partly have been feeling nervous because it's hard to talk about it and people become defensive about their own births and birthing choices but these are just what I hoped and planned for you know? So I feel like omg hurry up go into labor on your own!! But nervous about his position. And just lots of stressful stuff. I came to terms with everything a couple days ago like, I know, what would be the worst thing that could happen? I have a c/s and can't BF. I would still have a baby and I would feed him the best way I could, even if it's not maybe the best way in nature of course and he would miss the bacterial bath?! I mean, we would survive!! Hahaha. Or ok i get induced, I get an epidural, so what? I know there are no medals handed out for natural birth and yes it's what I want but.. I will still have a baby at the end of this! And of course I know all of that and am trying to just come to terms with the possible outcomes, which I do well when I'm rationally thinking about it, but at night lately I've been dreaming about dates and sort of nervous thinking about what I'm going to say to the OB on Thursday and doing all of those things that you can't really help. You know? I know that stress and fear can definitely put off labor (no way our bodies evolved to be like oh look there's a saber tooth tiger, let's have this baby!!) so I'm trying to do everything to come to terms on a subconscious level but it's just tough. Blah. So that's where I am these days :) DH and I are on a :sex: regimen worse than the TTC days! And we are doing lots of walking and stairs and walking with one foot on the curb.. :rofl: neighbors are like um.... Anyway sorry for the novel :( just had to let it out somewhere! My family just wants to like fix me so they always are coming up with these oversimplified solutions like "all that matters is Leo!" And of course that's true, he is by far and away the most important thing. But that also totally ignores the real feelings I'm having and doesn't help me process them in any way but just adds a level of both guilt and loneliness that doesn't help

Omg there should be like four installments to that post ugh!

Daphne how are passport things going?

Fi I can't believe you're almost 37 weeks! Early term!!!

Kirsty any news with house hunting?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Cheryl there will always be hope for you to still have your vaginal birth with the induction. Like me you can have your labor without pain meds and no interventions and be great at breastfeeding.
Having said that I really hope that Leo comes on his own and that you get the birth you want. We know it is important to you. Also glad that you are looking at the possibilities of what might happen so that you aren't too dissapointed if it doesn't go like you planned :hugs:


----------



## cutieq

Perfectly put. Your thoughts and what ifs are normal. I think you're doing a great job of continuing to focus on the birth you want while being open to somethings not going completely according to plan.


----------



## melewen

Thanks ladies. Sometimes it really bothers me and most of the time I'm like eh whatever. But when it bothers me I feel so guilty and like it takes up so much of my energy! Hoping he just comes in the next couple days!


----------



## laurac1988

Try not to feel guilty hun. There's only so much you can control unfortunately. I hope you get the birth you want :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Many :hugs: Cheryl! Labor and delivery is very uncertain, anything can happen! But one thing is for certain, you will have Leo in your arms!!! :D


----------



## Jrepp

Cheryl - I can only speak from my own experience. I was dead set on my labor and delivery going a set way, and it was so far from what I wanted. At the end of the day though, once I had Luke in my arms I really didn't care that things didn't go the way I had planned.


----------



## startd

Happy 40 weeks Cheryl! All systems go from here.

I hope Leo arrives soon, and that you are able to deliver as close to how you hope as possible.


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 40 weeks Cheryl..... Sorry for all these anxieties you have about birth. It's normal esp. knowing that birth is so unpredictable. You are doing great mama.... :thumbup: Like Kenna said, Leo will be in your arms soon....

As for Adam's passport, DH got it last Thursday. We are now going to apply for his residence ID for us to be able to get him a visa then we can have our vacation. We just can't do anything this time as it's now a holiday for all government offices until the 27th. FX we fix all the pendings next week or the next as we're planning to go on the 26th next month for our vacation. :dance:

Here's some feel good video for mamas...

https://vimeo.com/76834417


----------



## melewen

Feels like I will actually never have Leo in my arms! For the ladies not on Facebook I had very clear labor Sunday night that fizzled once I got to sleep. Contractions coming at one point every 5-6 minutes lasting 30-45 seconds. I've been having them mildly every so often since then but nothing really picking up. Grrrr! My little ROA baby flipped to posterior for some bizarre reason last week and I think that's been holding things up. I did open-knees-chest yesterday for 30 minutes (not... Fun) and a hypnobabies track and I think he MIGHT be anterior now so hope things will pick back up soon. Even had bloody show yesterday. So ready to get things really going! Although I got tons of amazing sleep last night even through mild ctx so that was nice. Hopefully we can use that sleep to get Leo out!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hoping he is on his way real soon Cheryl!!!


----------



## startd

Oh Cheryl, that's so frustrating for you. I'm glad you got some sleep, and hope that Leo's ready for action now


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Hoping she doesn't mind but thought I'd let you girls know that Cheryl is in labor. She updated a hour ago when she was at 7-8cm dilated and 100% effaced :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

I might be too late, but good luck Cheryl! Hope everything goes smoothly. So excited to see the little guy :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopefully leo is here by now and everything went well!!!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip Leo made his arrival and according to Cheryl they had a great birth. He is adorable. I'll leave the rest of the updating to her when she can as we don't have much more info either :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations Cheryl :hugs:


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats cheryl! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## startd

Yay! Congratulations Cheryl!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Cheryl..... Can't wait to see him and hear more about your birth story. 

Thanks Pam. You're the best as always.


----------



## startd

Kirsty - we don't have long to go! How are you holding up?


----------



## Kirsty3051

startd said:


> Kirsty - we don't have long to go! How are you holding up?

I keep forgetting about this thread! :dohh:

We're doing okay. DH is 5hrs away on business all weekend, so naturally today is the day that I start contracting. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just my body getting in some practice before the big day! 

How are you doing? :)


----------



## Jrepp

Kitsty how did being pregnant with baby 2 affect breast feeding baby 1?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hey Jess. 

I still breastfeed Luca the same amount I did before I got pregnant. I've heard a lot of women's supply dries up and/or baby loses interest because the taste of the milk changes as they approach second trimester. I still have a massive over supply and Luca is definitely still interested. 

Are you and Ronny considering a small age gap too or just asking out of curiosity? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Holidays are over for DH :( 

Too bad the King extended the govt. offices and schools holiday til the 3rd of next month now we can't proceed with our pending requirements. Time is ticking as our tentative vacation is on Oct 26. Not much to update just waiting for Adam's next shot which is in exactly 14 days never ending TWW. :D

Here's he is at 2 am in the morning today before feeding time. DH danced him to sleep 45 minutes later and woke up at 7 am for a quick feeding then fell asleep again. I'm starting to have a decent sleep lately thank God.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=6&v=u8Y_6QIQvVg

https://youtu.be/u8Y_6QIQvVg


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hey ladies! Trying to update from my phone as I haven't taken the time to hop on in weeks, sorry! I wish everyone had FB so we could all chat regularly every day. Anyways... Cameron turned one month old! Things are going great! We have been exclusively breastfeeding since birth. He has taken a bottle of breastmilk a few times without a problem but I've been focusing on nursing while I'm on ML. I return to work October 12 and although I'm sonewhat anxious to have our second income back, I'm loathing the thought of leaving my baby :sad2: OH has been doing amazing with taking care of everything as best he can for the time being. He is an AWESOME daddy! He has been super involved since day 1 and it melts my heart seeing him with his son. Cameron sleeps well through the night (except for the other night, he was up a lot but had slept most of that day so to be expected) and has started waking only once during an average 10pm-5:3am stretch. It's been quite a change, having a newborn after 10+ years but I consider myself super lucky as he has been a good baby so far. Hope everyone is well and can't wait for the rest of our group's babies to arrive!

I'll post some photos in a bit, my phone won't let me

*Update* Warning: major baby spam!


Spoiler
        ​


----------



## Kirsty3051

Updated my journal but managed to forget about this thread again. 

Little noname arrived this morning at 05:15am. He's 19 inches long and weighs 6lb 2oz. He's Luca's double but has my colouring.


----------



## laurac1988

congratulations! Glad all is safe and well xxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Kirsty!!! :happydance: Looks like I popped back on at just the right time!


----------



## froggyfrog

Good to hear from you jillian, I'm glad everything is going so well for you guys! How are the kids adjusting to cameron? 

Yay Kirsty!!! Congrats!


----------



## MamaBunny2

The older kids absolutely love their little brother and are so good with him. They are a HUGE help too!

Mary wanted me to let everyone know that she loves you all and is sorry she's been missing lately, as she hasn't been feeling well and has a lot going on. She will make it back on soon!


----------



## melewen

Congrats Kirsty!! You definitely cook em fast :D

I planned on posting my birth story and details tonight but of course we had a super fussy baby awake for four hours straight, nursing constantly and just fussing ugh! Finally got to sleep around 4 and slept til 6:30 so tonight was not the night apparently!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sounds like Leo's first growth spurt Cheryl!

Here is a link to Cameron's newborn photo shoot, taken on September 2nd - my due date! He was about a week old.

Cameron Joseph's Newborn Photos​

Hopefully the link works...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Cheryl. DH has given me the "top baker" title ;)

Luca is 9 months old and I still haven't got around to typing up his birth story yet :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jyllian - lovely photos! Number 48 is probably my favourite. He's adorable :)


----------



## froggyfrog

I agree with kirsty! 48 is adorable!! He is so cute! I love all of his little wrinkles! !


----------



## MamaBunny2

He's filled out a bit now. We take him to the pediatrician this Thursday. I'm anxious to see what he weighs. I was a super nervous wreck over breastfeeding and his health at first but am getting better now though I still am always concerned. Hoping my boob juice is enough for him!


----------



## mdscpa

Awww.... Love the photos Jyllian.... He's so adorable.... Yawning pic is the cutest. <3 Any news with with nurseginger? Still waiting for Mary's update... :coffee:

Congrats again Kirsty.... Agree with Cheryl, you cook them fast... :D

Happy 27 weeks Laura. Welcome to the last trimester.

Only five mamas to go... :dance:

https://i61.tinypic.com/15nwq2v.jpg


----------



## startd

Congratulations Kirsty! I'm glad he's here safely. Have you decided on a name?

Happy last trimester Laura

Jyllian - he is gorgeous. I can't believe you go back to work soon. That time has disappeared. 

Daphne - I really hope they get the paperwork sorted in time for your trip

Not too long for us all in this thread now!


----------



## Kirsty3051

We think we're set on Matteo Samuel but Emilio Thomas is still a contender. DH has gone home with Luca for the night so we won't be talking about names until tomorrow morning now :(


----------



## startd

Great names!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely names Kirsty


----------



## cutieq

Thanks for that handy chart Daphne. Bring on the babies!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 38 weeks, Fi..... :dance:

Kirsty, love your new LOs name...


----------



## Jrepp

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jrepp said:


> How is everyone doing?

Tired. So tired.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Happy 2 months to Luke. These babies are growing way too fast


----------



## cutieq

All good on my end. We survived month 1 with flying colors! Doctor's appointment on Monday and hoping for an all clear from the doctor on his weight.


----------



## startd

Glad all the babies are doing well! You'll need to change the name of the group. Sticking together until they all go to school...

38+2 here. Nothing too major to report!


----------



## mdscpa

Happy 2 mos Luke. 

Happy 1 mo. Vincent. 

Fi, you're so close now keep checking in here to see for an update.

AFM, we had a small celebration for DH's 31st bday. It's so new celebrating with a small person :D oh and Adam started rolling over (back to front) from his right side on his own yesterday and twice again few hours ago baby center said it happens between 5-6 mos so proud of our little one. He did tummy to back once 2 weeks ago never happened since.


----------



## mdscpa

Woke up this morning with a fright. Checked him and he was in his tummy he rolled over while asleep had to turn him and put him in his back didn't even wake up. He had the longest sleep ever from 5am-3pm. He woke up and immediately rolled to his tummy again. Guess crawling is near. :D


----------



## mdscpa

Adam's sleep pattern is getting much better. Slept from 1:15am to 7:00am. First day of work for govt. offices and we went to apply for his residence ID. Went to the closest office from my DH's office just to be told that they don't have such service and we're told to go to the head office which is an hour drive. Went there and we finally submitted all the requirements we're suppose to get it in a few minutes but their printer is jammed. :( too disappointing but still glad everything was approved. DH just needs to go back there tomorrow morning to claim it. After that he can apply for his exit/re-entry visa and we're good to go for a vacation. FINALLY!!!!!! :dance: 

Adam's asleep now and again in his tummy. We also noticed that he started crying whenever he's in crowded places and it's hard to keep him calm. We have to look for a place where there are less people and a little dance will make him sleep. He's also having stranger anxiety now got me thinking how he will react once he meets our family back home.


----------



## startd

That's fantastic news, Daphne. You must be really looking forward to introducing him to your family!


----------



## startd

Getting induced tomorrow night if nothing happens before then. I'm really looking forward to meeting my little one


----------



## mdscpa

How are you ladies?

Fi, praying everything goes smoothly. Can't wait to meet your little boy. :dance:

DH already booked our ticket!!!!! :yipee: We'll leave on the 26th at night and will arrive the following day in our home country. We didn't get a direct flight and got a 3 hour connecting flight in Dubai instead. Really hoping Adam will stay calm during the whole travel. But knowing how he's reacting lately in the crowd makes us worry a bit.


----------



## Jrepp

Ythays great news Daphne!! Are you guys still moving when dhs job is up?


----------



## cutieq

Fi any update?

Daphne, I can't wait to hear about your travels! I'm afraid to go to the store at this point lol!


----------



## mdscpa

We are going to stay for a couple of months until DH fixes us a family visa. Adam can return any time but only before April 1st next year as his re-entry visa will be expired by then. We were hoping to get a 1 year exit/re-entry visa for him unfortunately the Saudi govt. doesn't allow it anymore so we only got 6 months validity. DH is going to apply for family visa once he returns here. FX it won't take long and get it done before Adam's visa expires so we'll be back here around March. Too bad we couldn't celebrate his 1 year bday there. 

Dani, you're not alone i think we went out to the store when he was almost 2 months old as we were afraid he'll get sick or anything. But now we worry about him being in the crowd and start crying non-stop.


----------



## cutieq

Yea I think I'm more afraid of a mid store meltdown than I am germs lol


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Sorry I've been MIA here but have been struggling to find time to get on the pc.

Before I forget this again. Mary sent her regards to all of you ladies. She has forgotten her password to BnB so cannot log on. She also cannot find the password for the email address linked to her BnB account so cannot reset it either. 

Fi, I hope all went well with your birth and cannot wait for your update :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne, NurseGinger is doing well. I assume very busy with her LO as well as going to school. She'll return to work soon as well.

Fi, can't wait for an update! Hope all went well. Yes 6 weeks did go by fast and today is my first day back at work :sad2:

Oooh Kirsty I like Matteo! I like both, actually, but Matteo is my fave.

We went to the orchard over the weekend and picked pumpkins. Things are settling in really nicely as a family of five, I love it! Cameron has been smiling everyday for me and gave OH's mom a big grin this morning. I miss him so much and cannot wait to get home after work. It's easier with the older kids because I know they are busy at school and they aren't as helpless as a baby (though sometimes my oldest son fools me lol). Hope everyone is well!

Fun at the orchard!


Back to work... boo!


Caught a smile!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thanks Jyllian, but we ended up naming him Frankie :) 

Can't believe you're back to work already! Are you going back full or part time?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Oh Kirsty I didn't read that prior, did I overlook? :shrug: I like it! Very cute!

I am back to work full time. It's tough, but we are struggling financially with me only having 2 of the 6 weeks ML paid so I really needed to get back in the swing of things and help out in the area. OH has been working as much overtime as he can get and although the extra money helps, I feel it's not fair for him to be away from our family so much. It's kind of nice as we are more on a schedule now. Cameron slept from a little after 10 last night until a little after 2am, nursed and went back to sleep until 4am but fell back asleep until 5am to nurse then slept until 8! I tried waking him at 7am to nurse before I left for work but he wasn't having it :nope: so I manually pumped before leaving. 

I'm always worrying about breastfeeding, my supply, his latch, etc. :wacko: If we could really afford formula I would have thrown in the towel already, but I think of all the money I'm saving us by breastfeeding... and of course the other benefits. I formula fed both of my other kids and it was absolutely fine :thumbup: so if it comes down to that I'm ok with it, just the financial aspect will be a bit rough.


----------



## Jrepp

Don't wamt to overstep my bounds or anything but just letting you know that twinsie (Jamie) is being induced due to high blood pressure. We just got an update that she's at 9.5 cm and getting ready to start pushing. Sienna should be here soon.


----------



## Wishing1010

Where is Fi?!?!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhh so exciting  Hope Siena makes a safe arrival


----------



## startd

I'm back!
Hope Sienna arrived safely, and Jyllian I'm glad to hear things are going well.

Alexander was born on Friday just after 5pm, weighing 3.2kg (7 pound 2). I ended up with an emergency Caesarean section due to fetal distress and failure to progress. All going pretty well now, and I'm very glad to be home. Finding getting in and out of bed a bit tricky still, and breastfeeding a little sore, but otherwise fine


----------



## mdscpa

:dance: Congrats Fi!!!!!! Glad you and Alexander are safe.....

Hope Jamie and her little girl are well....


----------



## WunnaBubba2

:yipee: Fi
Congrats on the birth of your little Alexaner and I'm glad to hear you are both safe and hope you heal soon!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Fi xxx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congrats :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, FI!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and Jamie and Siena are doing well according to her DH yesterday


----------



## laurac1988

Excellent! Congrats Jamie and Mr Jamie


----------



## cutieq

Two babies!! We've done well. Congrats mamas!


----------



## Wishing1010

Ok, someone else needs to get pregnant and join the remaining ladies!


----------



## cutieq

get pregnant again?!

https://gifsec.com/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/06/run-away-gif.gif?gs=a


----------



## Wishing1010

:rofl:


----------



## froggyfrog

Congrats to fi and jamie!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm hoping I'll be back over here soon! Just have to get through this post-miscarriage cycle which is taking forever, then we will be starting the meds and trying again!

Congrats to all the new mommies! I hope everyone is doing well and adjusting to the new baby life wonderfully. :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Wishing1010 said:


> Ok, someone else needs to get pregnant and join the remaining ladies!

I took the hit last time. It's time for somebody else to volunteer! :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

I would try if we weren't so tight on money right now. One baby on formula and one baby on diapers (maybe) at a time lol.

Hope to see your BFP soon, Michelle. This one will def be sticky!!!!!!! 

Cannot wait for your IVF, Chelsea!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Hopefully I'll be pregnant in a couple of months! !


----------



## Wishing1010

You def will be!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes, Chelsea! We'll be in the next wave of BFPs!

Love the thread name change btw! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, was wondering if anyone would notice :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty3051

Looks like Chelsea is taking this one for the team!

Love the new thread name. Going to be honest and say I didn't notice until I read the comments :blush:


----------



## laurac1988

Hahahahahahaha the name change!


----------



## Wishing1010

:D


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I saw the name change immediately and pretty much almost choked laughing! LOVE IT :rofl:

Cannot wait for the next wave of BFP's and like Dani it won't be me lol


----------



## Wishing1010

Hehehe, so glad the name is working for everyone!


----------



## mdscpa

:lol: at the new thread name... :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Done with Adam's appointment. I think his growth is starting to slow down. Gained only 1.1 kgs and grown 1.7 inches in one and a half months. Next appointment is at 6th month, we'll be back home then. Only 10 days before our flight :yipee:

https://i.imgur.com/NzXHY7n.jpg


My poor little guy on the table. :(

https://i.imgur.com/88tRvo0.jpg​


----------



## laurac1988

Great job Adam and mama  Hope the shots weren't too bad x


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Laura.... He did well didn't cry after we left the hospital..

Wow only 68 days to go.... :wohoo:


----------



## Wishing1010

Awwww look at Adam....I hate shots! I wish I could take them for her lol. 

He is growing so well!!!!!!!! Great job! And wow, so close to flight time!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats Fi!! I hope you're doing alright!

Adam is such a cutie patootie!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi all
May i join you? I just got ny bfp tonight! So excited


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: ehjmorris..... welcome to the group.....


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome and congratulations


----------



## startd

Congratulations ehjmorris! Excellent timing - we need some new babies to anticipate!


----------



## startd

Wanted to share a photo of my little man....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## laurac1988

ahhhh gorgeous xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you all for the warm welcome,
Ill add a pic and tell me what you think im 9dpo today and got a faint positive within 2 minutes! 

Btw it is pink in real life, just looks grey in pic as had to adjust the size.
 



Attached Files:







20151022_174120-1.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, ehj! Congrats and welcome! Is this your first? That looks like my BFP at first!

My name is Kenna and we have a beautiful baby girl named Shelby!


----------



## Wishing1010

startd said:


> Wanted to share a photo of my little man....

Omgggggg!!!!!! So adorable, FI!!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi Kenna :)
No this will be my second but my first rainbow baby.
My first son was born 27+3 sleeping, so am really excited but cautious this time round


----------



## Wishing1010

Very sorry to hear that, hun. Prayers for a sticky baby and to be holding your squirmy little one in 9 months!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope so!
How old is ur baby shelby?


----------



## Wishing1010

Here are my first tests for comparison :)

https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/C__Data_Users_DefApps_AppData_INTERNETEXPLORER_Temp_Saved%20Images_image1_zpsj6wo7ivj.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

She is going on 3.5 months, she is our rainbow after a MC in 2013. She is our world!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

How many dpo were you? The first one looks like mine :) im going to test in the am with fmu.
Aww i bet you are extremely happy


----------



## Kirsty3051

Sorry for your loss, ehj. Congrats on your rainbow :) 

I'm Kirsty in case it wasn't obvious. Feel free to call me Kristy, everybody else does :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Welcome and congrats ehj! Hard to distinguish from my profile but you can call me Dani or whatever you fancy! I've got one little rainbow boy!


Adorable Fi!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Fi! And omigosh he's adorable!!!

Welcome ehjmorris, I'm Jyllian :hi: Sorry for your loss but huge congrats on your :bfp:!

More tests to squeal over! More bumps! More babies!!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Ill try and remember everyone's names lol
My name is natasha, how many weeks is everyone who is still pregnant? 
And congrats to all that have their babies now :)

I have added my test from this morning... what do you think about the progress?
 



Attached Files:







20151023_060244-1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kirsty3051

Definitely getting darker! Can't open pictures properly on my phone but can see a line on the bottom test just by zooming in :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay :) i cant help it but plan ahead l, like im going to surprise my parents by creating a card shaped like a nappy with a ultrasound pic in it for Christmas. ( if this is a sticky bean) as ill be 12 weeks before xmas.


----------



## Wishing1010

Beautiful progression!!!! 

My top one was 10 dpo :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Your lines are so dark for so early, my pictures dont come out so good when i upload it


----------



## ehjmorris

I love to poas, especially when the second line just gets darker and darker lol
 



Attached Files:







20151023_140545-1.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kirsty3051

They're some good lookin' lines :thumbup:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you!


----------



## startd

Looks great - very exciting!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Ehjmorris.... Definitely positive..... :wohoo: Im Daphne btw. And so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Your LO is SOOOOOOO adorable, fi... <3 <3 <3


----------



## mdscpa

Natasha, here's my HPTs from 14/15/16 dpo. Take a look at my FRER, that test freaked me out so we immediately asked for a BETA (no more FRER for us in the future :haha:). Everything turned out great and my little boy is 4 months now. :D Praying this is your take home baby.

_Positive HPTs from 14dpo, 15dpo and 16dpo and Blood Test Result at 16dpo

BETA HCG# 1: October 11, 2014 - 16dpo - 4w2d - 537.46 mIU/ml

https://i57.tinypic.com/25pra7k.jpg

​_


----------



## ehjmorris

Nice to meet you :)
Well i had a blood test done this morning and for being 11dpo my beta #'s was 44...
Im pretty happy with that but so scared of what is going to happen, i have now been referred to the hospital as a high risk pregnancy just to make sure this all runs smoothly :)


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> Sorry for your loss, ehj. Congrats on your rainbow :)
> 
> I'm Kirsty in case it wasn't obvious. Feel free to call me Kristy, everybody else does :haha:

We only calls you kristy because of autocorrect lol! How are your wee ones?



ehjmorris said:


> Ill try and remember everyone's names lol
> My name is natasha, how many weeks is everyone who is still pregnant?
> And congrats to all that have their babies now :)
> 
> I have added my test from this morning... what do you think about the progress?

Hi Natasha, I'm Jessica (or Jess) My rainbow will be 12 weeks tomorrow. 



ehjmorris said:


> Nice to meet you :)
> Well i had a blood test done this morning and for being 11dpo my beta #'s was 44...
> Im pretty happy with that but so scared of what is going to happen, i have now been referred to the hospital as a high risk pregnancy just to make sure this all runs smoothly :)

Sounds like a great starting number. You can always check beta base to compare your numbers. But keep in mind every pregnancy is different


----------



## Jrepp

Oh and I think besides you there are 2 more ladies currently pregnant and I am trying to convince my husband to start trying for #2


----------



## ehjmorris

Haha good luck with convincing the hubby for baby #2
I think my numbers are right on track, just going to be a long 9 months 
Cant wait to see bump pics, pee sticks etc :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jrepp said:


> We only calls you kristy because of autocorrect lol! How are your wee ones?

Haha, I'll let you off! 

They're both doing really well. We've had an offish week because they both caught colds, but other than that they're really good. Luca weighed 21lbs at his 9 month appointment, a month ago. Frankie has regained all of his weight and is doing really well with feeding. Unfortunately Luca has started self weaning off the breast and only takes a morning and a night feed now. We've started giving him a bottle of formula before his afternoon nap, in addition to 2 meals a day to make sure he's getting everything he needs. 

Today would have been Frankie's due date, and I feel like we've finally adjusted to having 2 babies. 

How's Luke doing? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Today's DH's last day of work and we're already finalizing packing our things. We'll visit his office tomorrow morning before heading off to airport in the afternoon. He'll bring Adam to meet his colleagues, I, will just stay in the car as all the workers there are men. I don't know if i'm excited to finally go back home and be with family (of course i am :lol:) im just freaking out about how Adam will handle the long travel, seeing lots of people in the airport, riding a plane and meeting the family.... Hope everything goes smoothly, everything will be first for us since we have him.... :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hope everything goes smoothly for the 3 of you, Daphne. How long is the flight?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Natasha those are definitely darkening! :happydance:

Daphne I miss you so! We are begging Pam to get you on Facebook just to join in our messages!

Oh my gosh I feel so careless but since giving birth to Cam, OH and I have DTD a handful of times without taking any precautions :dohh: Who knows, maybe I'll be joining the preggo group again... but I SOOOO HOPE NOT... Not yet at least. We would wait til Cam is about 3, no later.


----------



## Jrepp

Kirsty3051 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> We only calls you kristy because of autocorrect lol! How are your wee ones?
> 
> Haha, I'll let you off!
> 
> They're both doing really well. We've had an offish week because they both caught colds, but other than that they're really good. Luca weighed 21lbs at his 9 month appointment, a month ago. Frankie has regained all of his weight and is doing really well with feeding. Unfortunately Luca has started self weaning off the breast and only takes a morning and a night feed now. We've started giving him a bottle of formula before his afternoon nap, in addition to 2 meals a day to make sure he's getting everything he needs.
> 
> Today would have been Frankie's due date, and I feel like we've finally adjusted to having 2 babies.
> 
> How's Luke doing? :)Click to expand...

He's doing really good. We finally figured out his vomiting and all that and he is finally starting to put on some weight. We're up to 12 pounds 1.5 ounces! He's still super tiny, but it's ok. We really wish you guys could join us on Facebook. You should make a profile and hide it from everyone and join us in our group chat!



mdscpa said:


> Today's DH's last day of work and we're already finalizing packing our things. We'll visit his office tomorrow morning before heading off to airport in the afternoon. He'll bring Adam to meet his colleagues, I, will just stay in the car as all the workers there are men. I don't know if i'm excited to finally go back home and be with family (of course i am :lol:) im just freaking out about how Adam will handle the long travel, seeing lots of people in the airport, riding a plane and meeting the family.... Hope everything goes smoothly, everything will be first for us since we have him.... :D

Have a fun and safe trip! Adam is going to do great! We miss talking to you all the time. You should join us on Facebook too!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Jrepp said:


> He's doing really good. We finally figured out his vomiting and all that and he is finally starting to put on some weight. We're up to 12 pounds 1.5 ounces! He's still super tiny, but it's ok. We really wish you guys could join us on Facebook. You should make a profile and hide it from everyone and join us in our group chat!

That's an amazing weight! Well done mama :D

I might make an account with my maiden surname and join you guys!


----------



## ehjmorris

Good luck on your move and have fun :)
Thats nice to hear both jess and kirsty with your bubbas 
As for me im 4w4d and wishing 18 days would hurry up for my first scan :) i also tested this morning with an opk to see it if would be positive as i am 14dpo and i was right like i was on 9dpo when i thought what the heck it can't hurt and that one came up positive too
I know it doesn't go for everyone but you can try


----------



## ehjmorris

Pic is below
 



Attached Files:







20151027_071017-2.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

Someone's enjoying his bed. :D

https://i.imgur.com/TnBswUj.jpg


We left the house at 3pm yesterday and arrived at the hotel at 6pm today. Adam behaved so well except when he's trying to fall asleep. Our flight from dubai to here was the best as he slept all through out the flight. :dance: need to take a rest now just waiting for Adam to sleep.


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like he's doing great  Glad the flight was good!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty3051 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> He's doing really good. We finally figured out his vomiting and all that and he is finally starting to put on some weight. We're up to 12 pounds 1.5 ounces! He's still super tiny, but it's ok. We really wish you guys could join us on Facebook. You should make a profile and hide it from everyone and join us in our group chat!
> 
> That's an amazing weight! Well done mama :D
> 
> I might make an account with my maiden surname and join you guys!Click to expand...

Do it! :happydance:



ehjmorris said:


> Pic is below

Looking good Natasha!



mdscpa said:


> Someone's enjoying his bed. :D
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/TnBswUj.jpg
> 
> 
> We left the house at 3pm yesterday and arrived at the hotel at 6pm today. Adam behaved so well except when he's trying to fall asleep. Our flight from dubai to here was the best as he slept all through out the flight. :dance: need to take a rest now just waiting for Adam to sleep.

Adam is so cute! Look how big he's getting!


----------



## Kirsty3051

MamaBunny2 said:


> Do it! :happydance:

I tried to last night. Managed to create the account but can't use it because you have to put in a mobile number. My phone number is linked to my active family and friends account so they wouldn't take it. I've got to send off proof of ID which I can't do because I used my bloody maiden name. So much effort for a Facebook account :dohh:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Really? I don't recall having to use my phone number to make an account :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I don't remember using my mobile number for my account. They send verification codes before they activate it. Pain in the bum


----------



## Jrepp

You can sign up without a mobile number.....my mom did and she doesn't even have a cell phone.

Also you could use your married name and make your profile un searchable and private to the max


----------



## Kirsty3051

I made my grandparents an account a year or so ago and didn't have to use my a mobile number. It must be a new thing. I'm going to send my birth and marriage certificate and see if they'll accept those


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron turned 2 months old yesterday! 

 ​
He is smiling a ton, cooing and making cute little noises, and following people and objects that pass. He still loves his binky and has been sucking on his fingers again more. He has started grabbing and pulling his hair lol he likes to wiggle his fingers in it when he's sleepy. He HAAATES getting strapped into his car seat. We take him to the pediatrician tomorrow and I'm anxious to see how much he's grown since his one month visit!


----------



## ehjmorris

Aw sounds like such a cutie :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lovely update, Jyllian. Glad little man is doing so well. Can't wait to hear how much weight he's gained :)


----------



## startd

Jyllian - he's gorgeous! I hope the paediatrician visit goes well. Hard to believe he's 2 months

Daphne - hope the trip is going well!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jyllian and Daphne, your little ones are so adorable! I love seeing all the photos! Makes me want to be pregnant again so much! Hopefully soon!


----------



## startd

I hope so Michelle!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ditto what Fi said!


----------



## Jrepp

Here's my little cutie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## WunnaBubba2

*Natasha*
:hi: and welcome to the group!! I'm so sorry about your loss! I cannot even imagine having had to go through something like that and I will be praying with you every step of the way that your precious rainbow will be here in a few months.

I'm Pamela (names and usernames on the first page for reference if you want) and my little boy, Matthew, will be 4 months on Nov 6th :D

Oh and thanks for peeing on sticks! We live through our pregnant friends lol. We all peed on OPKS and did the baking soda/powder gender tests. Was pretty much accurate in predicting all our baby genders. Do you want to know the gender or not?

*Michelle*
Still keeping my fx for your sticky bean! Will be here in no time hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you Pamela :)
Even though i am scared this time round im still excited, i mean who doesnt get scared?
Oh and yes we want to find out the sex! I know a lot of people prefer if we wait but im impatient haha
Luckily we already have our names if its another boy or girl 
Aw wow 4 months already, time goes quick outside the womb that it...
Only 10 days till i see my lil bean and see if there is a chance there might be too as my partner is convinced we are having twins!


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Yip, time does go by really fast. I even started back at work on Monday. Going surprisingly well as I only cried the first morning I had to leave him with daddy.

This morning I send my husband a message from work to ask how he and Matthew is doing and he replies with a picture of Matthew's bum and diaper covered in poo with the caption "someone shat his pants" :rofl: 
I burst out giggling very loudly at work and it went on for about 10 minutes. I still giggle if I think back to it now. Daddy is really doing such a great job with him while I'm at work.

Hope you get great pics at your scan so that you can attach them for us to oogle over. Like the other ladies said we need some more "new" babies to keep us going here :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

The first page needs updating... haven't added info for the newest additions yet :winkwink:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I love how daddy updates me with pics during the day when I'm at work
He sent this one to me to let me know they were going for a walk :rofl: 
(oh also notice how my husband took care in having everything colour coded so that the outfit, hat, pacifier and pacifier clip all match)

https://i.imgur.com/rL0WpUp.jpg

Then this one was tonight. Matthew had his very first bubble bath. He loved it and the cutest was how he tried to shove fists full of bubbles into his mouth :haha: He was so mesmerized by all the foam... will def be having more of these

https://i.imgur.com/HbxiEH9.jpg


----------



## startd

Matthew is so gorgeous! It sounds like he's doing really well, and glad to hear the transition back to work went well.

Alex is 1 month tomorrow. I can't believe how quickly that went! We're doing well, and starting to get a little bit of a routine. The midwife is coming to visit tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to seeing how much he weighs. I'm hoping to start driving again this weekend. I'm walking 4-5km a day now, and my mobility has definitely improved.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

WOW :shock: 1 month already?! That did go by fast.

Hope all goes well with the midwife visit tomorrow. Are you going back to work again anytime soon? I forgot...


----------



## startd

I will be heading back to work, but I own the business so it's very flexible! I'm holding a meeting from home today. Will be interesting because Alex is a bit unsettled


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> I will be heading back to work, but I own the business so it's very flexible! I'm holding a meeting from home today. Will be interesting because Alex is a bit unsettled

Hope it went well with the meeting. How cool that you own a company! What do you do?


----------



## ehjmorris

I have a reassurance scan this morning at 6w1d... what should I expect to see?


----------



## startd

Good luck at the scan!

I'm an Occupational Therapist. What about everyone else?


----------



## WunnaBubba2

I'm a personal assistant :D

Natasha, sorry for not responding... I don't always get time to get on here regularly. How did your scan go hun?


----------



## cutieq

Marketing Director here!


----------



## ehjmorris

Um well at 6w1d all she could see was the yolk sac and a tiny dot which she reckons is the baby?


----------



## Wishing1010

That is good!


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh and I was HR/Payroll/Accounting but now I'm just a mommy with a cute almost 4 month old boss :)


----------



## mdscpa

:hi: ladies... sorry i've been mia for ages... i missed you all. Been so busy. Glad to see everyone's doing well. Luke and Matthew are so adorable. <3 <3 <3 

Natasha, glad your scan went well.... 

Accountant here. :D

Here's some of Adam's pictures.

https://i.imgur.com/5QZ6ahS.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Adam is one dreamy little guy!!! I hope you're well!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Stay at home parent :D before that, I was a huge role jumper haha. Web developer, teaching assistant, children's nanny. We run our own business so I'll be back on web dev and admin in a few months. 

Glad your scan went well. 

Lovely pics Daphne. He's getting so big. The KFC must be working ;)


----------



## Wishing1010

Adam is soooo cute, Daphne!!!! Growing so quick!

Shelby is 4 months old today! Time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## laurac1988

Lovely pics Daphne! And happy 4 months Shelby


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Adam is adorable!! 

Congrats to Shelby on turning 4 months :D

Natasha, try checking this site if you want. I use to have a look here when I wanted to check my scans. But like Kenna mentioned yours sounds good. When is your next one?
https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6
If I look at week 6 scans I see a sac and dot so yours is on track. I'm sure if there was anything to worry about your Dr would have mentioned it to you :hugs:


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Matthew was 4 months old on Friday and he gets a bit fussy when trying to achieve/learn new things. He did however master the back to belly roll which was so cute. I got to see him in each position and even take a pic.

STEP 1: Roll over onto belly

https://i.imgur.com/fXfS9o1.jpg

STEP 2: Start taking arms out from underneath you

https://i.imgur.com/XXXhgOS.jpg

STEP 3: Lift head up high and watch mom cheer like a funky monkey

https://i.imgur.com/scKE2w9.jpg

Here is his monthdate pic too - 4 Months old
It was a bit of a mission to get the pic taken because he kept wanting to roll over hahaha

https://i.imgur.com/2C98Vsa.jpg


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you, my next scan is this Friday, ill be 7 weeks

All your babies are growing up so fast, adorable.


----------



## Wishing1010

Shelby's pics from newborn through now :)
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/635826787345640322_zpsk5gqcmas.jpg


----------



## Wishing1010

I bet you will be much more relieved after this scan, Natasha!


----------



## startd

I love all the baby pictures - Adam, Matthew & Shelby are gorgeous!

Natasha, it sounds like things are progressing well.

My little one has had a fussy few days, but is now so much more alert and engaged. We get to see his photos at the end of the week. Can't wait!


----------



## ehjmorris

How is motherhood treating you all?


----------



## Wishing1010

Cannot wait, Fi! Will you post a pic for us?!?!

Natasha, it has been great! There are moments when it is hard and frustrating but those times are so minimal compared to the amazing times. :)


----------



## cutieq

Wishing1010 said:


> There are moments when it is hard and frustrating but those times are so minimal compared to the amazing times. :)

I second that!


----------



## ehjmorris

I cant wait for all the moments :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Best decision we ever made :thumbup:


----------



## Wishing1010

I was trying to remember aspects of my pregnancy and now it all seems like a blur! The longest 9 months of my life have been superceded by these 4 months with Shelby lol.


----------



## WunnaBubba2

cutieq said:


> Wishing1010 said:
> 
> 
> There are moments when it is hard and frustrating but those times are so minimal compared to the amazing times. :)
> 
> I second that!Click to expand...

I'll third them on this one!

I love being a mom and even though I have had days where I felt like I didn't know what I was doing and that I had no business being a mom I pretty much feel like I was born to be a mom.
Seeing him smile just confirms that I am doing what I was meant to do. 

You are going to love it!


----------



## startd

Any suggestions for baby hiccups?
Alex hiccuped for 4 hours straight over night, had a 15 minute break and is going again. He's hiccuped through feeds, sleep, nappy change, cry, burps.... this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Wishing1010

Gripe water helps Shelby!


----------



## Jrepp

ehjmorris said:


> I have a reassurance scan this morning at 6w1d... what should I expect to see?

Sorry I missed this....do you have any pics? How did your scan Friday go?



startd said:


> Good luck at the scan!
> 
> I'm an Occupational Therapist. What about everyone else?

I was a teachers aide in a high needs classroom, but now I'm a stay at home mommy.



ehjmorris said:


> Um well at 6w1d all she could see was the yolk sac and a tiny dot which she reckons is the baby?

Sounds like everything is on track.



mdscpa said:


> :hi: ladies... sorry i've been mia for ages... i missed you all. Been so busy. Glad to see everyone's doing well. Luke and Matthew are so adorable. <3 <3 <3
> 
> Natasha, glad your scan went well....
> 
> Accountant here. :D
> 
> Here's some of Adam's pictures.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5QZ6ahS.jpg

Awwwww Daphne. Adam is so cute. How is your vacation?



WunnaBubba2 said:


> Matthew was 4 months old on Friday and he gets a bit fussy when trying to achieve/learn new things. He did however master the back to belly roll which was so cute. I got to see him in each position and even take a pic.
> 
> STEP 1: Roll over onto belly
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fXfS9o1.jpg
> 
> STEP 2: Start taking arms out from underneath you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XXXhgOS.jpg
> 
> STEP 3: Lift head up high and watch mom cheer like a funky monkey
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/scKE2w9.jpg
> 
> Here is his monthdate pic too - 4 Months old
> It was a bit of a mission to get the pic taken because he kept wanting to roll over hahaha
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2C98Vsa.jpg

I know I say it all the time, but Matthew is such a cute little guy!



Wishing1010 said:


> Shelby's pics from newborn through now :)
> https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/635826787345640322_zpsk5gqcmas.jpg

Awwww princess Shelby! 



ehjmorris said:


> How is motherhood treating you all?

I agree with the other ladies that it's pretty great, but so hard! 



startd said:


> Any suggestions for baby hiccups?
> Alex hiccuped for 4 hours straight over night, had a 15 minute break and is going again. He's hiccuped through feeds, sleep, nappy change, cry, burps.... this is getting ridiculous

Gripe water works for Luke


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry Ive been so absent :hi: xxx


----------



## WunnaBubba2

startd said:


> Any suggestions for baby hiccups?
> Alex hiccuped for 4 hours straight over night, had a 15 minute break and is going again. He's hiccuped through feeds, sleep, nappy change, cry, burps.... this is getting ridiculous

Matthew's hiccups pretty much sort itself out lately. In the beginning though if he had a spell I would breastfeed and that normally helped within minutes of latching.

Hope gripe water helps like Jess and Kenna suggested


----------



## froggyfrog

Pam, I love how you captured his roll over! That's too cute! I can't believe how fast all of these babies have grown!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry ladies for not updating in a long time.

We just got back home from a 3D2N vacation in the summer capital of the philippines - baguio - one of the cold places here. Went there to renew our professional licenses with some of DH's family. It was fun but exhausting. Here's some of our pics mostly Adam though. :D 

Will give proper update in no time.

https://i.imgur.com/I21nWMG.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/jLKaHai.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/T4rkbP7.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/JyQ4C84.jpg


----------



## WunnaBubba2

Looking great Daphne!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Daphne Adam is ADORABLE!!! Look at that little tongue! So cute!


----------



## Wishing1010

Awesome pics, Daphne!!!!! Adam is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Adorable :D


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'll be posting a Cameron update on Friday as he will be 3 MONTHS OLD! :shock: Holy crap, slow dowwwwwwn!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cameron turned three months old this past Friday!

 ​
He is growing so much! He is primarily wearing 3-6 month clothing but some 6-9 sizes and size 2 diapers, though I think we'll be bumping him up to 3's here soon. We got him a little seat because he loves to sit upright. He HATES tummy time, but I had seen this little pillow thing at the store that I thought he'd like so of course I had to get that too. Glad I did, he will actually stay on his tummy for lengthy periods now. He can hold his head up well when sitting, but still working on raising it when on his belly. He coos and squeals and babbles so much. I set him in his booster seat with tray and put little toys in front of him to grab and pick up... of course it all goes straight to his mouth! I'm not sure how much he weighs currently. Last appointment at the end of October he was weighing 13lbs so based on his past weight gain I estimate him to be at least 15lbs if not more. He goes back to the pediatrician at the end of December, when he's 4 months old. I haven't visited the LC or anything for a weight check because he is visibly doing so well weight-wise. Breastfeeding is SO much easier now, like I don't even worry about anything with that really. Cameron has been doing SO well sleeping at night too. He usually gets fussy at about 10pm and will nurse til he falls asleep, then wakes for a diaper change and feed around 3am and back to sleep for a couple hours. Sometimes, he sleeps through the night which is nice but I prefer him to wake at least once to nurse otherwise it gets painful! Last night he slept from 10pm - 5am! He even fell back asleep after a diaper change and feed twice after that! He's just such a good baby, I am so blessed <3 I hated having to go back into work after a four day Thanksgiving weekend :cry:

Ok now tons of baby spam!

Spoiler
        ​


----------



## Jrepp

Adam is so cute and getting so big Daphne!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Got family photos taken over the weekend and also for Cameron's first Christmas.

 ​


----------



## Kirsty3051

:wave: Hey ladies! Haven't had much time to get on here recently. How are you all doing?

Jyllian - I can't see any of the pictures you've uploaded. Not sure if it's my laptop, Bnb or the photos themselves.

Party planning has been in full swing for the past week. My little Luca turns 1 in just over a week!


----------



## Jrepp

I can't believe Luca is almost a year old! Time sure flies!

Update on Luke: he had a visit with the gi this week because he is still doing pretty poorly with weight gain and blood/mucus in stool. They put him on elecare and have me pump and storing to see if he gets a bit better. I can try to reintroduce breast milk the 22nd. We also found out via a cardiologist that Luke has an innocent heart murmur which means his blood sounds a bit funny as it travels through his heart and he also as a small hole in the wall of his heart that should be okay.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Well crap, Kirsty. Not sure what's going on :shrug: I can still see them... Is anyone else having trouble?

So who is left to give birth still? Laura, Mary and Natasha... how are you doing?

Daphne I can't believe Adam is 6 months old already!!! :shock:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I don't know if she's still part of this thread or not but Laura gave birth this afternoon :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi mamabunny2, im doing great :) im slowly getting to the end of my first trimester haha 

Here is my lil bean :) starting to look like a baby now
 



Attached Files:







20151211_171239_opt.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Jrepp

can't see them either Jyllian


----------



## MamaBunny2

That's great Natasha! Aww! How have you been feeling?

Well CRAP on the pictures! Where can I upload them to and share on here? I've been using my Google account.


----------



## Jrepp

I just upload straight from my phone usually so I don't know.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I just changed the addresses for the Christmas photos in my previous post... hopefully that works?! :shrug:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi Mamabunny2
Im doing really well, somedays i dont even feel pregnant now because of lack of symptoms haha but my belly is already poking out :)

How is cameron? And you of course
 



Attached Files:







20151210_065306_opt-1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ahhhh adorable little bump! :happydance:

I'm doing well, thanks... and Cameron is growing like crazy! Always doing new things and has his own little personality.


----------



## ehjmorris

Thats great to hear :)


----------



## Wishing1010

ehjmorris said:


> Hi Mamabunny2
> Im doing really well, somedays i dont even feel pregnant now because of lack of symptoms haha but my belly is already poking out :)
> 
> How is cameron? And you of course

Cute bump!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

It was a year ago today that I went home on my lunch break and took the HPT that ended up a :bfp: :shock: Wow, time has flown!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Just popping in to say HI to those not on Facebook! Cameron just turned 5 months and has been sleeping in his crib now every night (not that he couldn't have sooner, OH and I just didn't want him to leave the closeness of our room). Stupid :witch: decided to pay me a visit :growlmad: I'm not happy but being :af: free for 13+ months was amazing! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww, I can't believe he is 5 months! Good to hear from you!


----------



## Wishing1010

Mary had her baby!!!! Alexia is beautiful and mommy and baby are doing well. :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Wishing1010 said:


> Mary had her baby!!!! Alexia is beautiful and mommy and baby are doing well. :)

Just seeing this... So awesome! Congrats to Mary!!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I missed Kenna's update too. 

Congrats Mary! Sorry I'm a little late xx


----------



## froggyfrog

We need to start posting back in this thread! I'll be pupo on thursday!


----------



## Kirsty3051

What does pupo mean? :blush:


----------



## froggyfrog

Pregnant until proven otherwise. It's what you say on transfer day until pregnancy is confirmed!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Noted!

When do you start POAS? :)


----------



## froggyfrog

I'm probably going to start way too soon lol. I'm thinking next monday!


----------



## froggyfrog

I'll be 4dp5dt or 9dpo!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ee, that's so exciting! How many did you guys transfer?


----------



## froggyfrog

We are transferring one!


----------



## froggyfrog

How is pregnancy treating you?


----------



## Kirsty3051

No complaints so far! A little bit of discomfort under my armpits and I want to eat everything that isn't nailed down. Much more enjoyable than early pregnancy with the boys :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Maybe that means this one is a girl!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Fingers crossed! We have a list as long as my arm of girl names, about a dozen ideas for a girly nursery and absolutely nothing for a boy other than a first name. 

Have you and DH talked about names or anything yet? :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes! We have 2 boy and two girl names! We have had them for about 6 years lol, but tweaked them a little here and there.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, Chelsea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve to be in this thread so badly, I am so excited we are here now!!!! PUPO yay! Nothing will prove it otherwise!


----------



## froggyfrog

Aww thank you so much kenna! :hugs: that means so much!


----------



## Jrepp

Chelsea! Chelsea! Chelsea! That's me cheering you on. Text me after the transfer. I'll keep you entertained LOL. 

We're taking Luke to the allergist tomorrow. He's had really bad reactions to a couple of things now and I am scared to death to try any new foods without an epi pen for him.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Is this the Monday you start POAS Chelsea? :)


----------



## froggyfrog

Yes! It's still extremely early though! I got a bfn. I'll test again tomorrow


----------



## Kirsty3051

Ee good luck! I got a bfn with this LO until I got blood work done at 5w5 :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Kirsty omigoodness girl you are on a roll! Congrats on #3! SO hard to believe we've been following you since #1 :shock:

Chelsea, sending tons of POSITIVE vibes your way! :dust:

Quick update: Cameron is 6 months now, still breastfeeding and eating solids like it's his job. He weighs nearly 19 pounds and is 28 1/2 inches long. He is sitting up by himself, clapping, standing while holding onto something and feeding himself finger foods. Oh and he got his first hair trim last week! If I can figure out how to post a photo I will...


----------



## Kirsty3051

Thank you! :)

Aw, he sounds so clever! DH keeps comparing Frankie to a potato. He's such a lazy baby and has little-no interest in anything that isn't a boob. 

:dohh:


----------



## Wishing1010

Cannot believe Frankie is over 5 months old already!!!!!!!! 

Shelby is 8 months today and I'm in serious denial that she is that old lol. She started dancing and clapping to music this week and can walk several feet while holding onto the furniture. She also can stand unassisted for a second or two at a time. Just amazing!

Chelsea, hope you are doing well!!!!


----------



## froggyfrog

Still testing every day, but no bfp yet! I'm not going to take it to heart until my beta though, because I'm still in the early zone!


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'll keep everything crossed for your bfp! :D

Can I ask why you choose to only transfer one or is that too personal?


----------



## froggyfrog

No its fine! My dr made that decision, because I have a healthy uterus so far, and I'm 28. She said that chances of twins are 4% , and that someone like me would fall in that 4%. She doesn't like to TRY to make twins because of the high risks. Also they have an amazing lab, and amazing embryologists. The head embryologist was on the team that came up with icsi. So they have faith that all of thier embryos are great. They don't freeze anything that isn't great.


----------



## Wishing1010

Any updates, Chelsea?


----------



## Kirsty3051

Here for updates. FX for good news xx


----------



## froggyfrog

Not good news....it didn't work.


----------



## Kirsty3051

So sorry Chelsea :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh, Chelsea.....I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Kirsty3051

How are you all doing? :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello Ladies!!!!

How are you all doing? Sorry i've been away for ages. Hope you all are doing great. AFM, we just started TTC#2 la naturalle and just started temping again before we start fertilaid.


HUGE CONGRATS to you Chelsea.... Need to read all these posts not to miss anyone. Miss you all.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi, Daphne!!!!!!!! So happy to see you!!! Congrats on ttc #2! Hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## mdscpa

Wishing1010 said:


> Hi, Daphne!!!!!!!! So happy to see you!!! Congrats on ttc #2! Hope it goes smoothly!


Thanks Kenna.... First time temping since Adam was conceived. And it's stressing me out already.... My chart seems to be annovulatory :wacko: :wacko:(first time ever), if so, then i'd be happy to start the next cycle :witch: asap coz it's hard to be in TWW.


----------



## froggyfrog

How exciting daphne!!! Sorry temping is stressful. I hope you ovulate soon!


----------



## mdscpa

froggyfrog said:


> How exciting daphne!!! Sorry temping is stressful. I hope you ovulate soon!

Feeling confused really as i never had post-o temps that is almost the same as my pre-o temps. I may be having annovulatory cycle this time who knows. However, i did disregard CD15 temp and CD22 (3dpo) just to get my CH back and make me think i did ovulate. I know i shouldn't do that but it's the only way for me to keep the added stress to minimal.

Waiting for 2 more days to put those temps back and see what happens if i o really really late this time suspecting CD 28 or CD 30 unless the :witch: arrive.


----------



## mdscpa

Counting myself out for having annovulatory cycle. God only knows when this cycle ends or when i will ovulate.


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: I hope this cycle ends soon so you can progress to the next! FX super tight that you will be celebrating a bfp in no time!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Kenna. I'm still waiting for AF or possibly ovulation.... Really stuck in limbo :wacko: this will be the longest cycle i have in all my life if FF isn't wrong in detecting my O. Just gonna enjoy :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex:.

I'll POAS on Oct 3 (DH's bday) if AF never comes, she should be arriving today but without O detected i don't know. I won't be testing today due to a temp drop which could mean the :witch: is coming if i really O'ed this cycle.


Symptoms:

1. No bruises days leading to :af:
2. :holly: feel normal usually they're full and sensitive days before :af:
3. Weirdest cycle (annovulatory????) No thermal shift
4. Gassy 
5. Lower back pain (tailbone)

Forgìve me for symptom spotting.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm, very interesting! I hope you know soon!


----------

